# Post Pics of Your Mulberry Family!



## Ali-bagpuss

Although I love all you ladies - for the amount of bags you all have, you're not very good at posting photos!!!

I think you ought to take photos of your whole Mulberry family (like Kerilynn3 did) and post them so others like me can drool!!!!!


----------



## kerilynn3

And post photos of yourself looking stupid too, so I don't only have images of Tara looking gorgeous and Chaz looking "glam"!!!
......That one was for you Chazzer!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Yes, maybe we should have a 'silly gallery' too for our not so good modelling shots!


----------



## kerilynn3

^^Excuse moi???


----------



## Taz

kerilynn3 said:


> And post photos of yourself looking stupid too, so I don't only have images of Tara looking gorgeous and Chaz looking "glam"!!!
> ......That one was for you Chazzer!!


 
Is that gorgeous or chavtastic


----------



## kerilynn3

^^Oh Tara, you are gorgeous and you know it!! 
And Chaz...I was referring to the photo that I put up the other day...


----------



## blueberryuk

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Although I love all you ladies - for the amount of bags you all have, you're not very good at posting photos!!!
> 
> I think you ought to take photos of your whole Mulberry family (like Kerilynn3 did) and post them so others like me can drool!!!!!



I'd just like to say I agree! More pics please! Especially for those of us who are Mulberry beginners


----------



## sarajane

You're right - there's been a lot of talk about new bags but not many pics! I'm guilty of not posting any lately altho I haven't bought anything! 
I'll get my arse in gear & post my Mulberry family soon.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

kerilynn3 said:


> ^^Excuse moi???



Whooops - I didn't mean YOUR photo Keri! 

 Oh, I don't know what to say now, sorry if you took that the wrong way.   :s:s


----------



## kerilynn3

^^


----------



## flyvetjo

My little family!


----------



## octopus17

I've only got the one Mulberry but I'll post some pics anyway!! I've also put them in the photo reference thread.
Well, here they are - Mulberry Jayde in Kenya Oak, about 2 years old, and it looks darker than it is!


----------



## Poppies

I love you collection flyvetjo. Esp the tooled chocolate bayswater is so lovely!

Cornflower, your Jayde looks so classy and timeless. I bet it goes with almost anyting.


----------



## octopus17

Thanks Poppies! I do love it! And you're right - it goes with everything! I only feel it's getting broken in properly now, but it's developing a lovely patina.


----------



## kroquet

Cornflower - that Jayde is beautiful!!!  Looks quite comfortable to carry over the shoulder, too!!!


----------



## tiffanystar

I have just fallen in love with your jayde. Do they still make it (can you get it at the outlets)? Im digging the shape and the satchel look.


----------



## octopus17

Thanks Kroquet and tiffanystar!:shame:I love her to bits! 
It's got an adjustable strap so you can wear on your shoulder but I just usually carry her in my hand.
As far as I know they don't make it any more - I think I got one of the last lot before they stopped. It's a lovely thick leather and is unlined. I put conditioner on her once and sprayed her with a rainguard once, but now I don't bother with anything - I just buff her with a soft cloth every now and then. She just improves with age! (bit like myself!)


----------



## Dexter

Tifanystar - yes, the Jayde is available at the outlets for £148. I bought one a few days ago from Shepton Mallet.  Give them a call.


----------



## chaz

That reminds me,I should do a 'family' shot,Jo I think your 'family' is just gorgeous!! Like looking into a box of yummy chocs!!!!

And Poppies!! Where you been!!,Have'nt seen you about in a bit!! Nice to see you again,and mmm,that Jayde is lovely.............................ahem!! No more bags for me for a while so I'll just stop that train of thought RIGHT there!! Hahahaa!!!


----------



## sarajane

Cornflower - I've picked up the Jayde virtually every time I go to Shepton. The last time I was there they had it in olive green but as I already had Phoebe in that colour I didn't get it. What a brilliant price they are now!

It looks great in your pics - when it's up against the more elaborate bags it looks a bit plain (guess why I kept putting it back!) but I really should have got one as it was definitely one of the most comfortable to carry. Brilliant shoulder strap length & a really nicely designed bag.


----------



## ditab

Jo, I love your family pic 

Did you know they make gloves to match your Bayswater??






I was browsing through the feedback items of the seller I recently bought my Poppy from and she sold these in December - RRP £125, they went for £60.  So cute 


To keep on topic, I may as well use this thread to introduce my new friend who arrived this morning - purchased from the lovely lady who sold me my Poppy.  





He's a red calgary leather seahorse and I heart him   He's going onto my bronze Bayswater 

My new laptop is here so once that's set up, I can do some new family pics given that I've lost 3 but got a new addition


----------



## octopus17

Gosh, that's an amazing price! I paid over 3 times that amount for mine! Ah well! I bought mine from Mulberry Online but then they seemed to stop carrying it.
I spied that there was one in the Vintage Kenya Oak on Ebay (not mine I hasten to add!!!), starting bid £199 and BIN £245.
I like your seahorse ditab - he's really cute!


----------



## flyvetjo

ditab said:


> Jo, I love your family pic
> 
> Did you know they make gloves to match your Bayswater??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was browsing through the feedback items of the seller I recently bought my Poppy from and she sold these in December - RRP £125, they went for £60. So cute
> 
> 
> To keep on topic, I may as well use this thread to introduce my new friend who arrived this morning - purchased from the lovely lady who sold me my Poppy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a red calgary leather seahorse and I heart him  He's going onto my bronze Bayswater
> 
> My new laptop is here so once that's set up, I can do some new family pics given that I've lost 3 but got a new addition


 
Oh ditab those gloves are great!!!!


----------



## alycat

Wow, that's a GREAT price on the Jayde!!

Loving the red seahorse dita 

And Jo, you should so invest in some gloves. Get on the blower girl, they'd look fab with your bayswater


----------



## ditab

flyvetjo said:


> Oh ditab those gloves are great!!!!


 
I know.  I saw them and thought of you immediately   I wouldn't be able to resist but then I love being matchy-matchy :shame:


----------



## flyvetjo

Where were the gloves?- do you reckon they'll be any in the outlets?


----------



## ditab

flyvetjo said:


> Where were the gloves?- do you reckon they'll be any in the outlets?


 
I'll email the girl and ask her where she got them from - she got the Poppy from Shepton but the seahorse came from Brompton Road, she shops all over!


----------



## kroquet

What a great price on the Jayde!!   
Love those gloves - gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ditab

flyvetjo said:


> Where were the gloves?- do you reckon they'll be any in the outlets?


 

I asked her and she told me she got them from Shepton but they won't have any more gloves until the Autumn as they've put their winter stuff into storage now, to make way for the summer lines.  I guess you can just keep checking eBay in the meantime - perhaps people will sell theirs once we're properly into spring/summer.


----------



## goldfinch_uk

Here's my Mulberry family!


----------



## hulahoop

flyvetjo said:


> Oh ditab those gloves are great!!!!


 
 the seahorse key ring dita!  



goldfinch_uk said:


> Here's my Mulberry family!


 
 the lavendar rosemary goldfinch 

I will try and post a pic of my mini collection sometime this weekend....


----------



## blueberryuk

goldfinch_uk said:


> Here's my Mulberry family!



Hi, love the collection, & all done in record time! The lavender Rosemary is so unusual!!


----------



## chaz

Wow!! Gorgeous collection!!! Love the variation you've got,on the colorsand styles,very versatile!! And all since November,wow I'm in awe of your dedication to the brand!!

And Dita,just loving your Seahorse!! 
Jo,you really should try tracking down some of those gloves,they are just lovely!! I love the leaf detailing on them,really elegant and different!!!
Yeh,outlets sound a good idea to me!!


----------



## ditab

Thanks, all, for your comments on the seahorse - he is very happy on my Bayswater.  I've taken pics but my new laptop doesn't have a memory card slot - grrrrr!  I've had to ask DH to crop & host my photos - how embarrassing!  Oh well, hopefully they'll be ready later today.

Chaz, I'm just DYING to see your collection as I don't think I'm up to date with everything you've got. Did I read that you've got an Alfie???  And have you got a cockroach?!  Take some pics while Andy is at work next week


----------



## MsReya

Very nice collection  Love the variety!



goldfinch_uk said:


> Here's my Mulberry family!


----------



## MsReya

I haven't posted much on this forum, but here's my collection, minus the congo Bayswater plus some beaded evening bags, minus accessories. 
My oldest bag is the third from the left, still in perfect condition after about 15 years.


----------



## kroquet

Great collection Ms Reya!!  Look at all those orange boxes!!  Scarves????
Wonderful!!


----------



## kroquet

Ditab - love your collection and such variety!!!!
I am seriously thinking about looking at my bags in total and selling some!


----------



## TropicalGal

^^^I just sold 5 bags -- through AFF.  Didn't get a lot, of course, but still, it cleaned out the closet, and every penny helps.  It did my mind good to really analyze my collection and do a spring cleaning about what I use and what I don't.  And...makes room for more bags!!! LOL

When I get back from my trip to London & Zurich, I'll have enough of a Mulberry family to take a picture of it.  I love these pix-- seeing all those Mulberrys does a heart good!


----------



## Flossie

When my brooke is back from the hospital  , I will post my collection.


----------



## tiffanystar

Dexter said:


> Tifanystar - yes, the Jayde is available at the outlets for £148. I bought one a few days ago from Shepton Mallet. Give them a call.


Thanks will do.


----------



## ditab

New family shot - clockwise from top centre:
Chocolate darwin Elgin with oak darwin luggage label
Bronze glove Bayswater with red calgary leather seahorse keyring
Oak darwin Emmy with chocolate enamal Bayswater keyring
Navy pleated Poppy
Oak small zip purse
Gold heart keyring
Black soft nappa Araline
Coffee washed nappa Joni


----------



## kroquet

Ditab - what a fabulous collection!!!  Love that bronze Bays, but its hard to choose a favorite!  If I had those bags, I would never get out of the house!  Would be too hard to decide what bag to use!!!


----------



## ditab

kroquet said:


> Ditab - what a fabulous collection!!! Love that bronze Bays, but its hard to choose a favorite! If I had those bags, I would never get out of the house! Would be too hard to decide what bag to use!!!


 

Thanks, kroquet.  I think that's why I keep them in their dustbags


----------



## Flossie

Love your colection ditab . The poppy is fabulous.


----------



## ditab

Thanks, Flossie.  I'm so happy with Poppy... and she really stands out in the group shot, too


----------



## hulahoop

heres my very small collection... I feel it needs some work


----------



## flyvetjo

lovely collection hulahoop! Nice to see someone else who duplicates a style they like!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Nice collection Hula - I'm loving those Aralines.


----------



## alycat

Great collections  ladies, and such variety  Thanks for the pics!

The only thing is, I think I might *need* an oak hanover all over again. I thought I was over that one 

Ha Ha, just realised, wrong thread about the hanover. Oh well, you know what I mean!!


----------



## Poppies

chaz said:


> And Poppies!! Where you been!!,Have'nt seen you about in a bit!! Nice to see you again,and mmm,that Jayde is lovely..............



Oh chaz! You are so sweet!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Again we NEED more photos.  I'm sure there are more collections out there!

I LOVE looking at people's photos - just call me nosey!


----------



## flyvetjo

Come on Chaz- where's your collection.- and SaraJane- where's yours!!!???
Post piccies!!!!


----------



## sarajane

OK, Miss Naggy pants (aka Jo, hee hee) here's mine! 
Black Alana, chocolate & oak Soho (original version, lavender Martha, magenta Hanover, tangerine Araline.
Then we have black congo Helier (first ever Mulberry bag), brown congo flap purse, red congo zip around purse, black congo cosmetics bag (had this forever & it's still going strong), black congo agenda (use this everyday) black congo pocket agenda.


----------



## Taz

^^^^^ Lovely collection- also love the Emma Bridgewaters I spied in the background??


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow sarajane would a lovely collection and such a variety of colour - excellent!


----------



## sarajane

taraholmes said:


> ^^^^^ Lovely collection- also love the Emma Bridgewaters I spied in the background??


 

Good spotting! Yep, I'm a Bridgewater girl - my rather mish mashy collection is mainly pink hearts but also blue stars, blue chickens, love & kisses & polka dots. 
Realised I need a neutral Mulberry - perhaps oak or vanilla? Not sure what though. If Roxy had longer straps I'd go for that & I'm not a Bayswater girl.


----------



## flyvetjo

sarajane said:


> Good spotting! Yep, I'm a Bridgewater girl - my rather mish mashy collection is mainly pink hearts but also blue stars, blue chickens, love & kisses & polka dots.
> Realised I need a neutral Mulberry - perhaps oak or vanilla? Not sure what though. If Roxy had longer straps I'd go for that & I'm not a Bayswater girl.


 

How about an oak Rosemary???:shame:

 from Miss naggy pants!!!!!


----------



## sarajane

Oh heck - thought I might get away with that one! 

Not sure about Rosemary - I like plainish bags. I did wonder about an oak Hanover but just don't know if it's the right colour for me. Sounds daft but I seem to clash with oak somehow!


----------



## flyvetjo

I know what you mean about Oak- I finder it easier to wear chocolate coloured bags. How about a chocolate hanover- YUMMY. Could be your winter hanover!!!


----------



## ditab

sarajane said:


> Realised I need a neutral Mulberry - perhaps oak or vanilla? Not sure what though. If Roxy had longer straps I'd go for that & I'm not a Bayswater girl.


 
How funny - I'm quietly coveting a vanilla Roxanne at the moment, too.  They're currently £416 at the outlets but I'm assuming they'll go down to £297 at some point.  I was thinking about whether I could send it to Mulberry to get the straps lengthened... I know they'd charge for it but it would be worth it if I had the flexibility to carry the bag on my shoulder.  Alternatively, my replacement canvas strap should be arriving soon and I would definitely use that with a Roxanne - the colour would go really nicely with vanilla, too.  It's just whether I can live with the denim stains that are bound to occur :s

Anyway, I digress.

Gorgeous Mulberry family, SJ.  I really like the contrast of all the colours - but also your congo collection is cool, too


----------



## sarajane

The choc Hanover is divine but it's got to be a light coloured bag. My collection looks so two dimensional - it's either dark or bright. It's useful to take pics like that tho, as it's the first time I've realised I'm missing a pale, neutral bag. 
I'm liking the idea of a vanilla Brooke.


----------



## ditab

Oh no!  I'm being censored for being too boring


----------



## sarajane

ditab said:


> Oh no! I'm being censored for being too boring


  I was wondering what was going on - I couldn't find your post! My last one just took ages to post so ours must have crossed.

Now vanilla Roxy with longer straps - that's a great idea! It's not the right bag for me - all those buckles - but I think vanilla is def the way to go. Vanilla Alana would also be an option, might get back on the phone & see what Shepton has in vanilla. Promised myself I won't buy without seeing IRL so would have to have a little trip down there.


----------



## ditab

sarajane said:


> I was wondering what was going on - I couldn't find your post! My last one just took ages to post so ours must have crossed.
> 
> Now vanilla Roxy with longer straps - that's a great idea! It's not the right bag for me - all those buckles - but I think vanilla is def the way to go. Vanilla Alana would also be an option, might get back on the phone & see what Shepton has in vanilla. Promised myself I won't buy without seeing IRL so would have to have a little trip down there.


 

The vanilla Annie is lovely.  Maybe you could be tempted now that you know the correct way to carry a shoulder bag :shame:


----------



## TropicalGal

Sarajane -- tell me about your Alana.  Size?  Shoulder bag or hand carry?  When do you use?  Do you love it?  Thinking about one for me.  Thinking I'm going to look into Vanilla at Bicester...


----------



## sarajane

ditab said:


> The vanilla Annie is lovely. Maybe you could be tempted now that you know the correct way to carry a shoulder bag :shame:


 
No Annie is not for me. I can't get on with the straps. It was the same with Phoebe & that's why she had to leave home! If I can get a bag with a single strap, I will! 

TG - PM'd you!


----------



## mymlan

Here´s my little Mulberry-family. A small pile of oak and chocolate... Oak Ledbury, Effie and (new) Roxanne and chocolate Bays and Roxy.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^Wow what a beautiful collection.  I love all those bags.


----------



## goldfinch_uk

Mymlan, that is a really gorgeous collection! Yum!


----------



## hulahoop

Love your collection mymlan - all the perfect essentials!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Mymlan- i adore your Mulberry family!!!!  They reproduced quickly didn't they!!!!


----------



## sarajane

Lovely! Particularly like the look of Effie - another bag I need to investigate further!


----------



## kroquet

^^^^^ DITTO!!!!!  Love the Effie!!!  Wouldn't the Effie be lovely in vanilla????   drooling..........  or lemon???  Like a nice vanilla ice cream cone or a lemon pie!!  Yummy!!!  Either one could very well be my go to summer bag!  If only....


----------



## ditab

Lovely collection, mymlan


----------



## mymlan

flyvetjo said:


> Mymlan- i adore your Mulberry family!!!! They reproduced quickly didn't they!!!!


Fertilizers, hormones, cloning ... I myself have no idea! 

Now only red Mabel is haunting my dreams but I can´t neither afford nor justifiy her at the moment. So I´ll try to let choco Roxy rest a bit and use the others! 

Thanks everyone! You are all the very nicest!


----------



## blueberryuk

Lovely collection mymlan!! Interesting that you have a ledbury & a bayswater; do you find the two cover all events without the "need" for an east west? I think the bayswater/ledbury/east west has got to be the classic Mulberry bag; just wondering about sizes, as they all seem to look different. Sometimes the bays looks huge, other times not so, sometimes ledbury looks tiny, other times not etc etc!!! Any thoughts?:shame:


----------



## mymlan

blueberryuk said:


> Lovely collection mymlan!! Interesting that you have a ledbury & a bayswater; do you find the two cover all events without the "need" for an east west? I think the bayswater/ledbury/east west has got to be the classic Mulberry bag; just wondering about sizes, as they all seem to look different. Sometimes the bays looks huge, other times not so, sometimes ledbury looks tiny, other times not etc etc!!! Any thoughts?:shame:


Thanks! I love my little Ledbury. It is quite petite compared to the Bayswater, don´t think my picture does the difference in size any justice. I think my Bays is quite huge and as I said before we haven´t really found each other so it is just beeing lovely in the closet:shame:. Little Ledbury have been with me in all sorts of occasions when you don´t need to bring much stuff and I also take it along with a bigger bag, like baby´s change bag or weekend packing to have wallet and keys etc easy to find. Sorry for the long answer, got carried away praising Ledbury!


----------



## Saoirse

Hia,
Here's my Mulberry Family.
My Bayswaters in Oak, Chocolate and Antique Chocolate.
Araline in Fuschia, Judy in Ginger.
Roxanne in Oak.
Emmys in Chocolate/Oak and Cognac/Almond.
Also Belles in Chocolate and Oak.
And a Postman's Lock Long Purse in Oak.
At the moment, my favourite, everyday bag is my Roxanne.  I'm having a "Mulberry month" after carrying nothing but Chloes since last Autumn and am feeling suitably guilty at having neglected to pay any attention to my Mulberries.


----------



## flyvetjo

Saoirse that is an awsome collection!!!! I'm green with envy!:greengrin:


----------



## chaz

Aww!! Just gorgeous!!! All my faves in there!!!!


----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz

Sorry!! I hate peering at little pics!! Need the full on hit!!I think,when I get the vanilla Roxy today,I'll do a family shot..........


----------



## sarajane

I absolutely adore that fuchsia Araline! 
Effie looks interesting too - I've a long canvas strap I could use - anyone any idea how much Effie goes for at the outlets???


----------



## Saoirse

chaz said:


> Sorry!! I hate peering at little pics!! Need the full on hit!!I think,when I get the vanilla Roxy today,I'll do a family shot..........


 
Hia Chaz,
That is so cool what you did with my pics - how did you do that?  I hate looking at little pics too - but dunno how to paste them except as little thumbnail attachments.
Thanks though, they look so much better in full ! Please let me know how post bigger images - thanks Saoirse .


----------



## chaz

Right,at last,I've done a family shot for everyone to see!

I did one of the vanilla Rox close up to give you an idea of color,and from that pic,anyone who has'nt seen one irl,its a fairly good representation of the color


----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz




----------



## jackie1

Wow Chaz when I first started posting on this forum I think you only had 3 your collection has really grown fast


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^ Thats true,and thanks to the outlets,and a generous hubby I now have these,but I will be letting the choc Blenheim go,I don't use it,all the others are a great size for me,so then my collection will be one down,and possibly not be replaced for a good while yet


----------



## jackie1

Yeah small bags are not for me either I am going to let my Ledbury go as I really want the Jodie Shopper


----------



## ditab

Lovely, lovely collection Chaz 

Jackie's right - it's really grown quickly.  I love the size of your Hanover - I hadn't realised it's bigger than the Annie.  Is there a Hanover that's even bigger?  The Havana?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

My oh my Chaz - what a beautiful array of colours you have.

How old is your Chocolate Roxy?  I really like the way it is quite slouchy now and wondered how long it takes to get like that.


----------



## JARMOM

I know what you mean...I don't like small handbags either.  Much rather have a medium to large bag.



jackie1 said:


> Yeah small bags are not for me either I am going to let my Ledbury go as I really want the Jodie Shopper


----------



## jackie1

I don't know why I always go for large bags as I  only carry wallet keys and phone so it all rattles around in the bottom suppose I just prefer the look


----------



## JARMOM

I also prefer the look...just makes an outfit pop!


----------



## chaz

ditab said:


> Lovely, lovely collection Chaz
> 
> Jackie's right - it's really grown quickly. I love the size of your Hanover - I hadn't realised it's bigger than the Annie. Is there a Hanover that's even bigger? The Havana?


The Hanover is the biggest I think? The Havana is about half the size of the Hanover,but there could be a bigger one,I'm not sure.But the one I have a saw a pic of Eva longoria carrying it,when I first came on the forum I think,and just adored it ever since.
And thanks to the outlets,and compulsive spending due to post natal depression,it has grown quickly!!


----------



## chaz

Ali-bagpuss said:


> My oh my Chaz - what a beautiful array of colours you have.
> 
> How old is your Chocolate Roxy? I really like the way it is quite slouchy now and wondered how long it takes to get like that.


Awww,my  old Rox,shes my absolute fave,thats why she got center stage! About 3 years old now? But there was a stage I used her constantly,so I suppose it accelerated the wear somewhat,but just shows how well darwin stands up against a real pounding!!

And the colors,I wanted to be a bit diverse,and being totally honest,the prices in the outlets helped me be braver in my choices,otherwise I think it would be all oak,black and choc if I had paid full price,I would have been more careful and gone for practicality and all round endurance,and I would'nt have all the ones I do now either of course. I probably would have just had four possibly five.


----------



## mymlan

chaz said:


> The Hanover is the biggest I think? The Havana is about half the size of the Hanover,but there could be a bigger one,I'm not sure.But the one I have a saw a pic of Eva longoria carrying it,when I first came on the forum I think,and just adored it ever since.
> And thanks to the outlets,and compulsive spending due to post natal depression,it has grown quickly!!


I like the look of Hanover too! And I didn´t thought there was anything good with postnatal depression but at least you ended up with great bags. Lovely collection and a lovely picture of them!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Well I love the colours but my fav is your Chocolate Roxy - between that one and Ditab's photos of her modelling her new Vanilla Roxy it has really made my mind up to have a look at them when I go to Bicester.

I still may decide that it is too big for me but at least I want to try one now.


----------



## kroquet

Love that collection, Chaz!!    I think that I am going along with the crowd when I say that my fav is the Choco Roxy!   Love that bag!!!    

They are all gorgeous!!!  Can't believe you have that many in such a short time!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

You must be on a Bag Ban by now Chaz.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^ Hahahaha!! For sure!!! I am sending the vanilla Rox out for some holidays,and collecting her at the meet,so she will be my meet bag.I did'nt want to take the risk that there would'nt be any around in May,so I got it prematurely.And being honest,I really don't think there is any more I would like.So even more now,its just fun,chat and lunch I'm most looking forward to!!


----------



## sarajane

Oh you must be proud of all your family - it looks like one of those fab line ups Victorian families used to do! 
I'm getting lemon Roxy out of her bag tomorrow when DH is back at work to take some pics of her - I'm so excited to be in the Roxy gang! Ali - you must have a try, I reckon you'd love a Roxy.


----------



## flyvetjo

Chaz, fab collection- it's interesting to see eveyones bags grouped together. I've realised I go for the 'Annie' bag shape in several bags I own (non-mulberry)


----------



## hulahoop

Fantastic family chaz!  What a great selection you have!

I love small bags, as long as I can fit the essentials in then that will do me -  I hate it when things are rolling around the bottom of a big bag.  I had to have big bags for that long (perpetual student, needed to fit files in) that now I dont need them Ive gone completely the other way!


----------



## sarajane

Jo - I felt the same when I lined all mine up. I tend to go for bucket shaped shoulder bags - that's why I decided to break the mould with Roxy & go for something different.


----------



## Chararin

Here are my girls, The Mabel Black just bought on Saturday...


----------



## serene

I love the colour of your mabel


----------



## chaz

sarajane said:


> Jo - I felt the same when I lined all mine up. I tend to go for bucket shaped shoulder bags - that's why I decided to break the mould with Roxy & go for something different.


 
Mmmm,after looking at my pic,I noticed I tend to go for quite boxy,structured and even shaped bags,I think thats why the Hanover took me by such suprise really,not a shape I would normally go for,but I'm totally smitten with it.I love that the oak is such a soft color too,much paler than oak darwin,very pretty.I think everyone should give a mould breaker a go,never know till you try!!!


----------



## sarajane

Chararin said:


> Here are my girls, The Mabel Black just bought on Saturday...


  Lovely family! Welcome to the Mulberry madhouse....and thanks for posting your collection.

Chaz - I think your collection is totally & utterly fab! You've got colour & shape there. Mine was all a bit samey-samey until I got Alana and now Roxy has added a new shape. I'm breaking out from buying the same style of bags big time now! Mabel will be mine!!!


----------



## Flossie

Chaz , stunning bags , you have great taste


----------



## Chararin

serene said:


> I love the colour of your mabel


Thanks, serene.
I was going to buy the midnight last season, but wasn't sure about how the colour will go with my wadrobe. It was great that black mable come to town, there was only 2 of them, and mine was the last one in the shop. My next bag will be, large mabel 

Thank you for warm welcome sarajane


----------



## chaz

sarajane said:


> Lovely family! Welcome to the Mulberry madhouse....and thanks for posting your collection.
> 
> Chaz - I think your collection is totally & utterly fab! You've got colour & shape there. Mine was all a bit samey-samey until I got Alana and now Roxy has added a new shape. I'm breaking out from buying the same style of bags big time now! Mabel will be mine!!!


 


Flossie said:


> Chaz , stunning bags , you have great taste


 

Awww,thank you so much,both of you!!


----------



## mymlan

Chararin - lovely collection!


----------



## kroquet

Chararin - lovely collection and welcome to the funny farm!!!


----------



## chaz

Chararin,I totaly missed your post and pic,I'm so sorry hun! So I thought I'd make your pic bigger and then we can all have a good drool over your gorgeous bags!!!
So your a bit of a Roxy gal too?? And the color of your Blenheim is so pretty!! Do you use your Blenheim much?,I found that after I had a Roxy,I never used mine again,which is a shame as its a gorgeous little bag.Mind you the color of yours would make it just fantastic for going out in summer time! Just with me having a little one now,all the assorted junk I have to trawl about with me needs a bigger bag.And I don't actually manage to get out socially in the evenings much,so a lil bag isn't really useful to me.Maybe I should just hang on a bit,its the same everytime isn't it?? You chuck stuff out or give it away,thinking I'll never wear that again,for all to come back in again and you end up re-buying!!!!

But congratulations on your Mabel!! And welcome to the Mulberry forum,you'll soon get used to all the nutcases on here!!!!!


----------



## Flossie

Love the black mabel.......


----------



## Chararin

Thank you for warm welcome Chaz and everyone.

I try to have a baby, but since the baby didn't come yet so the bag it is...... Yes, I think I am one of Roxy girl too, just love the design of the bag, so I bought the variation of Roxy and the blenheim. I use blenheim when I go for shopping and got lots of compliment how cute it is, the colour can go well with almost everything. Actually, I was indecisive when I was buying the black bag, I was going to go for Black Roxanne, but I already have 2......... so I went for Mabel, and I am very happy with it, it looked dull (design) when I first saw it, but when I carry around, I can see people have an eye on my bag, and I know that I have made the right choice, the weight is pretty light too, a lot lighter than Roxy.... the function is great aswell, good for everyday bag.
Actually I am just crazy about Mulberry last year, but it is so amazing how I can grow them so fast, less than a year I already have 4 girls....... and I know that it is growing....


----------



## mymlan

Chararin said:


> Thank you for warm welcome Chaz and everyone.
> 
> I try to have a baby, but since the baby didn't come yet so the bag it is...... Yes, I think I am one of Roxy girl too, just love the design of the bag, so I bought the variation of Roxy and the blenheim. I use blenheim when I go for shopping and got lots of compliment how cute it is, the colour can go well with almost everything. Actually, I was indecisive when I was buying the black bag, I was going to go for Black Roxanne, but I already have 2......... so I went for Mabel, and I am very happy with it, it looked dull (design) when I first saw it, but when I carry around, I can see people have an eye on my bag, and I know that I have made the right choice, the weight is pretty light too, a lot lighter than Roxy.... the function is great aswell, good for everyday bag.
> Actually I am just crazy about Mulberry last year, but it is so amazing how I can grow them so fast, less than a year I already have 4 girls....... and I know that it is growing....


No need to tell me how fast they grow... (got 5 since december last year) Love your black Mabel! And the baby will come! Crossing my fingers for you! Meanwhile you have a whole bunch of Mullberry babies to care for. Again - great collection!


----------



## serene

Stay on tune!  I'm going to post my mulberry family here in the evening!


----------



## Chararin

mymlan said:


> No need to tell me how fast they grow... (got 5 since december last year) Love your black Mabel! And the baby will come! Crossing my fingers for you! Meanwhile you have a whole bunch of Mullberry babies to care for. Again - great collection!


Thank you so much, I have been trying for a baby for years.... I am sure baby will come.... when it is time


----------



## serene

I couldn't decide wich one of the two first I was going to put here with the others so I put both of them 
So there's brown smithfield, scarf, wallet and a belt.
Wallet and that belt are sooo old.. I bought them at a second hand store. But those two others are new 2008!


----------



## Poppies

I haven't seen smitfield before.. Very lovely! 

What is that nice leather and colour?


----------



## serene

Poppies said:


> What is that nice leather and colour?



Öhm..  I have no idea.. but I'm pretty sure the colour is brown.


----------



## Chararin

serene said:


> Öhm..  I have no idea.. but I'm pretty sure the colour is brown.


 
Love your bag I think the colour is Gunmetal gray.


----------



## orkneydaisy

Here's mine at long last...........still haven't found out how to post pics the way chaz does it though.............


----------



## ditab

Like that?!


----------



## riffraff

Gorgeous collection hun.


----------



## ditab

Orkney, your collection is just fantastic - I love it 

Is that a metallic Blenheim   Never seen one before - it's stunning.  And the red Mabel is lovely, too.  Is it large or regular?


----------



## orkneydaisy

yep its a metallic blenheim!  Got it in NYC, I think I saw one in Ann's fab finds recently, but never seen one in the UK.  Thanks so much dita, and thanks for doing the photo thing, I took more pics of my collection but the baby and the toddler were both protesting loudly at the thought of me not focussing my attention on them, the sound levels were going up, I was sweating nervously and taking pics with a shaky hand so they're not very good........the mabel is regular sized, I find I can fit loads in it, its lovely and smooshy, I think I've made mabel look a bit dodgy in my pics though, they dont do her justice!  

We went on a boat trip at the weekend an a seagull s**t on her!  I had a heart attack while the in laws and OH laughed their head off, thank god for baby wipes!!!! kept her covered after that!


----------



## kroquet

Orkney - what a great collection!!  Lucky girl!!!

OMG!!!  Bird crap on Mabel!!!   eeks!


----------



## mymlan

Orkneydaisy, you have a beautiful collection! Great colours in different shapes - stunning!

Babywipes saves the day!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Great collection orkney!  Im loving that metallic blenheim, did you get it a long time ago then in NYC?  Ive never seen one like that before.


----------



## chaz

Daisy!! What a lovely range of gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## orkneydaisy

Got it last year hulahoop, it must have been around when blenheims were current season but maybe its a ltd ed bag or something?!


----------



## goldfinch_uk

Daisy what a beautiful collection you have! And yay, you have a lemon Brooke too - such good taste hehe


----------



## orkneydaisy

mine still has the tags on!  How bad is that!  Am waiting for summer, I promise!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

This is my small but loved (and hopefully growing) Mulberry collection.

Chocolate Antony and Oak Phoebe (both purchased in the last couple of months).


----------



## hulahoop

Ali-bagpuss said:


> This is my small but loved (and *hopefully growing*) Mulberry collection.
> 
> Chocolate Antony and Oak Phoebe (both purchased in the last couple of months).


 
I think that should probably read ''*definately growing''*


----------



## Cat_uk

Here is my collection

First I got my Oak Roxanne, then my Oak Annie Wallet, my Chocolate Rosemary (although this bag is super cute I've never really 'bonded' with it, so may sell it on) and finally my Oak Bays!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Cat_uk - can you possible show me a photo of your wallet open?  I really really need a new purse but I don't like them too big.  I've had my LV Zipped Wallet for soooo long and the zip is breaking but I don't really like the Croc Designed Mulberry ones that I saw in Bicester - they actually felt quite cheap!

I like the look of your wallet but it would depend on what the inside is like.

Thanks - I know I'm demanding!!!


----------



## Cat_uk

Ok so here are pics of the wallet, it opens from the back and u can put in cash and credit cards and then open up to the coin section. Plus I have to show u the postmans lock open, u can put a passport size pic in the space. I love this, its like a secret or something! 

Excuse the flash making the wallet look orange!


----------



## Cat_uk

Opps forgot to resize the pics. Sorry all!


----------



## sarajane

Brilliant wallet. What I love about Mulberry ones is the number of card slots & all the sections for receipts, notes & coins. I swapped over to my red congo medium zip around yesterday, had forgotten how great it is. 
SM had some really nice plain smooth leather long flap wallets in a salmon pink for £75 special purchase. If Bicester has them I'm getting one at the meet.


----------



## sisbell

My little collection. Coffee Carnaby, Black Antony, Lavender Rosemary.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thats really cool and, like sarajane, I love the way it has loads of card slots.

I may have to think about getting one of these!  Lovely.

and thanks for posting the pics!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sisbell said:


> My little collection. Coffee Carnaby, Black Antony, Lavender Rosemary.



Ooh Carnaby - I've never seen one of those before - VERY nice!!!


----------



## RascalCat

gorgeous collections ladies!! 

Cat - sorry to hear you never bonded with your choco rosemary! It looks just gorgeous!  Lovin' the oak bays - totally delicious!

I am planning on taking a mulberry family photo tomorrow will post soon!!


----------



## chaz




----------



## kroquet

Here is a better picture, I hope of my small collection.


----------



## riffraff




----------



## chaz

Does this one come with handles,or a shoulder strap??


----------



## sarajane

Oooh, he looks cross! 
Kroquet, that Jody really sings in that colour. What a great classic collection you have. A choc Roxy would go beautifully!!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Lovely collection kroquet- and yes you need something in choco next!


----------



## Flossie

Fabby Kroquet , loving that bays and jody . As you know I was going to sell my choco Roxy , but seems like Mulberry , can't refurb her , its just the way the leather goes , shes old , one of the originals. So the princess has nabbed her.... My red Roxy is getting a new Mulberry stud tho  and the princess is definitely NOT getting that .


----------



## kroquet

^^^  Oooh Flossie, I know someone that wants that red one!!


----------



## kroquet

ooh I forgot that I included my lovely kitty!!  He always looks cross, but he really isn't.  I think it is more his color and the fact that he has been trimmed for the summer.  Maybe he just looks bit$$y like his owner!!!!


----------



## Whippet

Finally got the camera out, here's my little family: oak bayswater, phoebe and rosemary, black antony and lavender rosemary.


----------



## riffraff

Gorgeous, love the lavender rosemary.


----------



## alycat

Kroquet, kitty's been trimmed for summer??!! That's hilarious, bet she's so much more comfortable in that heat though.

I agree, the Jody really sings - stunning colour 

Loving the other collections too ladies. My, haven't we been busy!!

Whippet, the pink of your Rosemary looks great in that photo - it looks like a much stronger colour than others I've seen.


----------



## kroquet

Whippet - love collection and the color of Rosemary is gorgeous!!

Yes, my kitty got a lion cut for summer!!  LOL Thinks he real tough!!


----------



## hulahoop

Love your collection whippet, what a fanstastic choice!  the lavendar colour looks yummy, a bit different to mine i think...


----------



## RascalCat

My mulberry family  the pink blenheim (should have been lavendar), the olive ledbury and dark red structured weave bag (dont know name) were bought a couple of years ago before I really fell head over heals for mulberry!!!


----------



## kroquet

Rascal - what is the name of the cream colored bag on the right?  Not the Blenheim, but the one above it.

Thanks!


----------



## riffraff




----------



## riffraff

Is that a smithfield hiding at the back?


----------



## Whippet

ooo thanks ladies so much for nice comments about lavender rosemary.  I saw so many different shades of this bag over the last few months. The one I eventually got is a really bold dark pink.  

I've only had her two weeks (took the pale lavender blenheim back to Cheshire Oaks and exchanged) so she's my new baby....


----------



## Dexter

kroquet said:


> Rascal - what is the name of the cream colored bag on the right? Not the Blenheim, but the one above it.
> 
> Thanks!


It is called the Grosvenor


----------



## RascalCat

kroquet said:


> Rascal - what is the name of the cream colored bag on the right? Not the Blenheim, but the one above it.
> 
> Thanks!


 

It is the Grosvenor in vanilla!!  Colour is fab and it is such a comfy bag to carry (and holds loads)


----------



## Whippet

Rascal that's a fab collection, love the red bag at the front ... and the tassle blenheim and your new roxy, and your effie etc etc ... all lovely


----------



## RascalCat

riffraff said:


> Is that a smithfield hiding at the back?


 

 it is the patent black smithfield (Shepton outlet store!!)


----------



## RascalCat

Whippet said:


> Rascal that's a fab collection, love the red bag at the front ... and the tassle blenheim and your new roxy, and your effie etc etc ... all lovely


 
Thanks Whippet.  I love all of them! the red one at the front was actually my first mulberry from a couple of years ago! I am not sure what the name is though.


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Ooooo!!! Lovely!!!


----------



## sarajane

Rascal, that's a fab collection!


----------



## sarajane

OK, so here's my updated family. We also have a cousin staying at the moment - vanilla Roxy but she's a bit shy.

Oooh, I've done it again, I forgot all about pink Martha! Off to take her pic with the gang......

So my collection is (currently!):
Black Helier,
Lemon Roxanne,
Magenta Hanover,
Chocolate Soho,
Aqua Roxanne,
Lavender Martha,
Tangerine Araline,
Mono Mabel,
Black Alana.


Riff, the second pic is for you - shows the quilt off a bit better!


----------



## chaz

Oooo,just lovely!!!!


----------



## chaz

Ooo,that is very pretty!!! Ahhhhhh,lovely french quilt *going all dreamy*


----------



## riffraff

Thanks SJ - it is gorgeous, bags aren't bad either


----------



## sarajane

Chaz, I'll bring you one back, promise! You've just go to decide on your colours....


----------



## chaz

sarajane said:


> Chaz, I'll bring you one back, promise! You've just go to decide on your colours....


 
Faded blues!!! How about that for being decisive!!!??? Stripes and florals or whatever you go ooooooooooooooo over!! I trust your ooooooooo!!!


----------



## sarajane

chaz said:


> Faded blues!!! How about that for being decisive!!!??? Stripes and florals or whatever you go ooooooooooooooo over!! I trust your ooooooooo!!!


   Oh, my oooooooo is one of a kind! Faded blues it is then. Usually their quilts will be a mix of stripes, florals - the works - so you'll get a bit of everything. 

Oooh, I love shopping for other people. Really think I need a career change to a personal shopper.


----------



## kroquet

I want that quilt!!!!!!  It's gorgeous and so soft looking!!!  I would sleep so well with it!!!


----------



## chaz

sarajane said:


> Oh, my oooooooo is one of a kind! Faded blues it is then. Usually their quilts will be a mix of stripes, florals - the works - so you'll get a bit of everything.
> 
> Oooh, I love shopping for other people. Really think I need a career change to a personal shopper.


 
Well I can give you an excellent reference!!!


----------



## mymlan

Rascal and sarajane - gorgeous collections!


----------



## hulahoop

Great collections sarajane and rascalcat.... 

I especially love the olive ledbury!!!  Tried to get hold of one of these myself after xmas/early jan, but had no luck.  Think I missed the boat again (it always happens!).

I guess I should post an updated version of my collection...


----------



## RascalCat

Thanks Mymlan and hula..

the olive ledbury is nice - i got that from SM about 12 - 18 months ago (if i remember rightly). yikes doesnt time fly!!

if you are still looking hula then good luck


----------



## RascalCat

ooo and yes please do post an updated version of your collection!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Until we get this made a 'sticky' I'm bumping it so we don't lose it.


----------



## kat4

This pic is a also posted in separate thread but I thought it would make sense to add it here too.
My little collection...hoping to add more soon...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Here is my updated Mulberry Family:-

Oak Bayswater (Natural Veg Leather) - purchased May 2008 (SM)
Chocolate Roxanne (Darwin Leather) - purchased April 2008 (Bicester)
Oak Phoebe (Darwin Leather) - purchased April 2008 (Bicester)
Chocolate Antony (Darwin Leather) - purchased March 2008 (Mulberry.com)
Chocolate Double Zip Purse (Rio Leather) - purchased May 2008 (SM)

Wow I have been busy - I am officially on a Bag Ban now (at least until June when I visit Bicester again!)

I think I have most bases covered and I'm very happy with my little family.


----------



## kat4

Great collection and so well balanced color wise.
Love it!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I've already started planning to break my bag ban (although I've promised hubby it won't be for a few months!!!).

I reckon I need some Black so I'm thinking about a Black Brooke.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ali thats such a great collection!! im jealous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I've just showed hubby my 'family' photo and asked if he had any favourite - he likes my Phoebe and Roxy!  That suprised me - I didn't think he would like Roxy very much but there you go, even after 11 years he can still suprise me!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

ahhh bless him, i pulled all my bags out and put them in from of my BF the other day, he nearly had heart attack and said do you really need that many!!
what makes me laugh is that when im scrolling trough them hes tells me the ones he likes!


----------



## mymlan

Lovely collection Ali! Congrats from another one with only choc and oak Mulberries!


----------



## riffraff

Lovely Mulberry family Ali.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

You know I keep thinking I'm looking at somebody elses bags when I see my family photo - I can't believe I own those Mulberry's!!!


----------



## chaz

Wow!! They are lovely!! And the Bays looks fab!Does'nt look like there is any reason it should have had a sub sticker on it from where I am!! Well done!


----------



## flyvetjo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Here is my updated Mulberry Family:-
> 
> Oak Bayswater (Natural Veg Leather) - purchased May 2008 (SM)
> Chocolate Roxanne (Darwin Leather) - purchased April 2008 (Bicester)
> Oak Phoebe (Darwin Leather) - purchased April 2008 (Bicester)
> Chocolate Antony (Darwin Leather) - purchased March 2008 (Mulberry.com)
> Chocolate Double Zip Purse (Rio Leather) - purchased May 2008 (SM)
> 
> Wow I have been busy - I am officially on a Bag Ban now (at least until June when I visit Bicester again!)
> 
> I think I have most bases covered and I'm very happy with my little family.


 
Love your family Ali- hasn't it grown quick!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^Too quick hubby would say!!!!

The good thing is though that he actually loves Mulberry bags.  He likes quality (of course cos he married me!!!! Ha!!!) and he thinks that the leather is gorgeous and they are really well made.

He's not too keen on my LV's or my Balenciaga (actually he hates that one!) so he quite likes my Mulberry collection.


----------



## serene

Your bed looks really cosy


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Ah thanks!  I LOVE my bed!  Its nothing special though, although we do have a very expensive and quite hard mattress because Hubby gets a bad back.


----------



## Flossie

Here is my family....


----------



## ditab

Wow, I haven't checked out this thread for a while so have missed some recent additions.

sarajane - I love your collection, it's so colourful.

rascalcat -  gorgeous  such variety.  I especially love your aqua Mabel - it looks so beautiful, I'm so gutted that it's not for me

Ali - I'm so impressed at how fast you've gathered together your collection   Your bags look fab together... pity you can't carry more than one at a time 

Flossie - the Bayswater Queen   love your Roxies, too


----------



## alycat

Loving the latest photos girls, thanks for posting them 

It's great to see the colours - stunning!


----------



## sarajane

Flossie, that's a fab collection, it looks so grown up - makes mine look like a dressing up box! I really love the colour of your red Mabel!! (Let's not go there....). 
See what you mean about the red of the Rox but, actually, I rather like it. If I spot one at the outlets I shall give it a test run. 
Poppy is a stunning bag too, I am quite tempted by a white one.....but I'm on the bag ban sofa.


----------



## mymlan

Flossie - you have the most beautiful collection I have ever seen!!!

That Bays picture is a stairway MADE IN heaven!!!
And all the Roxannes, oooooooooh !


----------



## blueberryuk

Ali - love your collection of classic mulberries, well done!

Flossie - amazing, as I said before those bayswaters are just fab, but then so are the roxys & the others!!

Must get around to doing a little family pic of my own soon!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Yeah - have to agree....Great Bays Flossie!

I can't believe the Bays was the last bag I purchased - why didn't I like this before.  I think I want a Black one and is that a gorgeous Chocolate one you have Flossie?

So what are the colours of all your Bayswaters Flossie?


----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz

Bloody hell!!! I'm speechless,what a fantastic array of Bayswaters!!!
And I'm glad I'm not the only one with a soft spot for the Rox!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## chaz




----------



## chaz

Nice red Mabel btw!!!


----------



## sarajane

chaz said:


> Nice red Mabel btw!!!


  Oh stop it!!


----------



## alycat

sarajane said:


> Oh stop it!!


 
 You're never gonna live this one down SJ!


----------



## sarajane

alycat said:


> You're never gonna live this one down SJ!


  Don't I know it!


----------



## hulahoop

What a great collection flossie, was just wondering what others you had on another thread, and here it is!

Ali, I love all the oaks and chocolates you have - my favourite colours.... its got me wondering about a phoebe...


----------



## chaz

sarajane said:


> Don't I know it!


----------



## sophiac

chaz said:


>



would like to enquire about the dark green bag...whats the name of it? it looks gorgeous!!

regarding photos...can i request photos on wallets/makeup cases and briefcases?

thanks


----------



## Flossie

Sophiac , I think you mean my Brooke , it's actually black ,  the lighting makes it look dark green.


----------



## sophiac

ahh...its simply gorgeous...this is different from an elfie?? am guessing brook is also discontinued?


----------



## Flossie

yes it is but you may still get the odd one show up at an outlet.


----------



## sarajane

There's been a few Brookes recently. I saw a choc one at Shepton a few weeks ago.


----------



## sophiac

is there a difference between the brookes n elfie? 

am guessing shepton is quite far from london?? sounds like shepton has much more stuff than bicester...

thanks


----------



## hulahoop

The brooke has a metal strap, the effie strap is leather.  I think the effie may be a bit bigger too, although Im not sure about this?  Maybe someone else can advise?


----------



## sophiac

does the metal strap cut into the shoulders when carried? 

thanks


----------



## Flossie

Its a chain , you can use it as a clutch too . i wouldn't say it was an everyday bag . I use mine for going out in the evenings.


----------



## sophiac

i am obviously more tired than i thought with all the mistakes in my post!!

ohhh...for evenings? will have to check it out - need something for eveings that i can put a spare glasses inside + wallet+ mobilephone + keys + lipstick + my inhaler...


----------



## sophiac

ok trying to post my small family of mulberry...


----------



## sarajane

Sophiac - is that the Rachel in black at the front???


----------



## sophiac

ok you see i really have no idea...

i was looking for a black bag & the last week of post xmas sales i happen to see this so hehe i bought it...it is soooooo soft! and i really like the leather it comes in...thats why i started a post asking about the different kinds of leather...

i actually went back to the store to look for the brown bag in the middle during sales but i happen to see that black bag too so i had to have it...

why is rachel really special??


----------



## sarajane

No, it's just that I saw Rachel in coral & thought it was a really nice shaped bag. I need a plain black bag for work for the winter & yours looks so nice, I'm sure it is Rachel as it did go in the winter sale.


----------



## sophiac

its really soft and i can stuff alot of things inside...i might post more close up pics on the other thread. i want to get more bags in this leather...

it can go round the shoulders too - thats why the sa was really insistence i BUY this bag when i told her i was looking for a black work bag.


----------



## scarcici

mymlan said:


> Here´s my little Mulberry-family. A small pile of oak and chocolate... Oak Ledbury, Effie and (new) Roxanne and chocolate Bays and Roxy.


 
Love your family.... The colours are very classic .


----------



## scarcici

Saoirse said:


> Hia,
> Here's my Mulberry Family.
> My Bayswaters in Oak, Chocolate and Antique Chocolate.
> Araline in Fuschia, Judy in Ginger.
> Roxanne in Oak.
> Emmys in Chocolate/Oak and Cognac/Almond.
> Also Belles in Chocolate and Oak.
> And a Postman's Lock Long Purse in Oak.
> At the moment, my favourite, everyday bag is my Roxanne. I'm having a "Mulberry month" after carrying nothing but Chloes since last Autumn and am feeling suitably guilty at having neglected to pay any attention to my Mulberries.


 
Great collection . I would die for your Bayswaters .


----------



## scarcici

Flossie said:


> Here is my family....


 
Seven Bays...? I can´t believe it  !!!


----------



## mymlan

Thanks Scarcici! Welcome, nice to have you here!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sophiac said:


> would like to enquire about the dark green bag...whats the name of it? it looks gorgeous!!
> 
> regarding photos...can i request photos on wallets/makeup cases and briefcases?
> 
> thanks



There is another thread about Mulberry Bits and Bobs and there are some photos on there - not many though - Hint! Hint Ladies!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Flossie* with all those bags - which ones do you find you use the most?


----------



## Flossie

^^^^^^^^^ I use them all in rotation . ATM I've just brought out oak roxy , and nearly took out oak Bays yesterday ( but went for my Jimmy Choo Ramona instead. ) . Now the weather is improving my vanilla and emerald bays will be out .I tend only to use my Brooke for evenings out , was going to sell her but now they are no longer being made not so sure I may regret it. I have a huge choco somerset shopper too which I have yet to photograph and thats great for shopping trips.A lot of my Mulberry bags are winter colours so they will not be used now until Autumn...


----------



## sophiac

Ali-bagpuss said:


> There is another thread about Mulberry Bits and Bobs and there are some photos on there - not many though - Hint! Hint Ladies!



thanks i took a long...so disappointing...theres hardly any photos there!! j/k  please post more...am particularly interested in the agendas & cosmetics bags & travel wallet (wondering how much can fit inside these)


*Flossie -->* keep your brooke!! its so difficult to find something for evening that isnt too small! am aiming to find one in the outlets...prefably in black too...


----------



## ddayz

chaz said:


>


 
Chaz, I love your Roxanne in the Vanilla, did you buy it recently. I'm trying to find one. I know they had that colour at a reduced price in the Factory shop at Shepton, but not any more. Anyone know where I can find one. Thanks


----------



## jackie1

There is one on e bay at the moment the seller is ole_ole99 she is on the list of authentic sellers which is on this forum somewhere but if you decide to go for it best to get it authenticated first


----------



## hulahoop

jackie1 said:


> There is one on e bay at the moment the seller is ole_ole99 she is on the list of authentic sellers which is on this forum somewhere but if you decide to go for it best to get it authenticated first


 
Mmmm, Ive seen that one, it looks lovely


----------



## alycat

My collection -

Bayswater in antique choc darwin
Bayswater in black darwin
Belgrave oak darwin
Annie in choc darwin
Tyler oak darwin

Detecting a bit of a pattern here, that is until aqua Georgie crashes onto the scene  See how different she is for me!!!






Would love to add a pale neutral at some point, and maybe a plummy/purple for the winter (hint hint Mulberry) Need to get some funds together first......


----------



## Linnea

^^^ Alycat, that is a GORGEOUS collection!!!! I would love to have ALL your bags, but so far I only have the black bays . I simply adore the Belgrave... Drooling here !!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow - your new purchase really "pops" into your collection.   Your collection is great.


----------



## sarajane

Aly, didn't know you had an Annie & the Bays. Great collection & I just love the impact Georgie has had on your collection. A neutral or a plum would be sensational with it. Looks like the October wish lists are already being started!


----------



## alycat

^^^Oh yeah, this is dangerous territory now


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gosh you have soooo many mulberrys!!


----------



## sarajane

alycat said:


> ^^^Oh yeah, this is dangerous territory now


  Trouble is, there's always one more. I think I'm done & then up pops another beauty. Guess the reality is you're never done when it comes to Mulberry bags!


----------



## flyvetjo

an updated family pic


----------



## chaz

Wow!!! Great pic! And the Georgie really does pop as Ali B says!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## hulahoop

Great collections there Jo and Aly! All that oak and choc is making me drool!


----------



## mymlan

Great collections Aly and Jo!!! Oh, I sound like a parrot but what to do? Really great bags!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Bump


----------



## zooba

I love that Georgie.  It's probably my new bag obsession.


----------



## serene

God I love my new camera - I used to have this very crappy hp's camera ush: luckily it broke

So! Here's a little gathering of my three mulberrys


----------



## sarajane

V nice Serene. Would love a modelling pic of Jodie please!


----------



## hulahoop

Jodie looks fab serene!


----------



## RascalCat

serene said:


> God I love my new camera - I used to have this very crappy hp's camera ush: luckily it broke
> 
> So! Here's a little gathering of my three mulberrys



Fab! love the smithfield!!


----------



## hulahoop

Here is an updated pic of my collection - for some reason the camera has washed the blenheim out, its a much more vibrant pink irl.


----------



## kroquet

Great pics!!  Serene and Hula - you both have nice collections!!


----------



## chaz




----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I know I've only added 1 bag but here is an updated Family photo!

Chocolate Antony
Oak Phoebe
Chocolate Roxanne
Oak Bayswater
Chocolate Double Lock Purse
Oak Effie


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oak Effie and Chocolate Double Zip Purse (It will only let me upload 5 photos at a time).


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I think I've got Chocolate and Oak covered - don't you?  I need a different colour I think!


----------



## flyvetjo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I think I've got Chocolate and Oak covered - don't you? I need a different colour I think!


 

I love your collection Ali- I think we have a very similar taste in bags!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Yeah I think so too .. I really like your new Somerset too. 

I keep thinking I need more colour but I just loooooove the Oak and Chocolate.  I think I will try and get an Oak Roxy at some point but I'd like a used one really.  I'd like it to be really slouchy.


----------



## mymlan

Here is an updated familypic . And one of Effie and her big brother Rockley. And one of Rockley ready for toddler duties. I just put the insert from the diaperbag in it and it was perfect. Haven´t really made up my mind bout having it so because DH is quite rough with the diaper bag so maybe it is a bit risky.

Need some colour eh?


----------



## Flossie

Beautiful collection Mymlan , colour would be perfect now!


----------



## Whippet

Beautiful collection mymlan, really lovely choices.


----------



## chaz

Mymlan!! Gorgeous!! Love them!! But color?? What were you thinking of??

























The Effie is veeeeeeery cute!!!


----------



## alycat

Great collection  Wow, I hadn't appreciated the size of Rockley, he sure is the big brother! Makes a fab diaper bag, but yeah, not sure I'd trust my DH with any of my bags


----------



## chaz

^^^^^^^^^ Thats what I thought when I first spotted the Rockley,but Sophies a bit older now,so does'nt need quite so much hauling along,the Alfie I find is great,not quite so big,but goes across body for hands free and carries enough for a good long walk out in the park.Its kind of in the middle of the Rockley and the Effie.Looking at the Effie,its very cute!!

 Maybe that could be another consideration Mym??? An Alfie for when your lil one is gettin bigger???





















Another excuse for a bag too!!


----------



## slip

mymlan said:


> Here is an updated familypic . And one of Effie and her big brother Rockley. And one of Rockley ready for toddler duties. I just put the insert from the diaperbag in it and it was perfect. Haven´t really made up my mind bout having it so because DH is quite rough with the diaper bag so maybe it is a bit risky.
> 
> Need some colour eh?



Hey Mymlan, where can I get that diaper organizer/insert?? It's pretty messy when I use my Roxanne as diaper bag since there's no compartments.


----------



## hulahoop

Fantastic collection, I love it!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow - you have a beautiful collection - I'm Jealous!  What lovely bags.  I'm liking the Rockley too!  LOVELY!


----------



## mymlan

slip said:


> Hey Mymlan, where can I get that diaper organizer/insert?? It's pretty messy when I use my Roxanne as diaper bag since there's no compartments.


 Actually, the insert is from a Polarn o Pyret (Swedish brand for childrens clothes) diaper bag. Haven´t used the poor bag itself just snatched the insert to use it in other bags.

I also have a small diaper thingy that fits like an insert from Ju-Ju Be. It is the brown one showing on this bag contents pic. Love that one!


----------



## flyvetjo

mymlan love your collection. the rockley is such a chic diaper bag and will look great on your DH or you! it looks like a tough bag, i'm sure your Dh would enjoy using it!!!


----------



## ditab

Mymlan & Ali - both your collections are fab.  I really love that the colours work so well together 

Love that Rockley, Mymlan


----------



## mymlan

Thanks Jo and Dita! Yes, DH looks great with Rockley, I had him modelling it, but the question is if he is to be trusted with a Mulberry on his own... And he actually liked Litchfield so much that I believe he won´t be hard to persuade to have it, this is a man who almost didn´t get engaged and married beacuse of his anticipation for wearing rings, problem is that I really love that one too! Otherwise I could have open new possibilities here...


----------



## palachan

Nice collection Mymlan!
And indeed, very chic diaper bag.
Love Ju-Ju-Be too, I got a bag from them


----------



## mymlan

palachan said:


> Nice collection Mymlan!
> And indeed, very chic diaper bag.
> Love Ju-Ju-Be too, I got a bag from them


 Thanks!


----------



## ditab

Here are the most recent additions to my Mulberry family (also posted on the Photo Reference Thread):







Vanilla Roxanne with locked keyring and detachable shoulder/messenger strap 
Seville Jody
Olive Martha
Black Mini Mabel


I  all my Mulberries at the moment


----------



## RascalCat

^^^ GORGEOUS collection Ditab! Love the mini mabel! she is fabulous!! hmmmm... looks like a great size for going out on the town!


----------



## ditab

Rascal, the Mini Mabel is my most surprisingly successful purchase.  I've never really bought a decent evening bag before as I don't go out that much, it doesn't seem worth it.  But on the other hand, I have such lovely bags for daytime, I always feel a bit shabby with a £15 clutch for evening.

I'd previously dismissed the Mini Mabel (along with the Blenheim & Ledbury) as I felt that smaller versions of larger bags just make me look even bigger (not a look I'm going for :shame.  However, when Rachie was raving about her red Mini Mabel for evenings, it crossed my mind that it could be worth considering.  When I heard it was reduced in John Lewis, I tried it on and just LOVED it 

I've already used it around 10 times - a few times for evening and a few times for daytime when I don't need to carry much with me - so I'm a bit more interested in the smaller bags now.  I'd love a small Mulberry in pewter - possibly Ledbury if such a thing exists 

Alternatively, I spotted the Milton Shoulder in John Lewis the other day and that's a lovely size - just bigger than a clutch, with a shoulder strap.  Might have a think about that one, too


----------



## RascalCat

^^^ thats fab feedback Ditab! I love my regular mabel but did previously eye up a mini mabel on ebay.  I am looking for an evening bag in black that is slightly dressier than the blenheim but can still hold the essentials, keys, phone, purse etc.. hmmm so may have to keep an eye out!

Thanks!


----------



## hulahoop

OOOh Dita Im liking your new arrivals, especially those at the back!  You know what would be really fab, a big pic of them all together!  That would make us drool, you have such a great collection all different shapes and colours!


----------



## chaz

Just gorgeous!!! Mmm,and having just read your glowing reference to the mini Mabel................mmmm,wonder if they do an emerald green one??? That would be pretty,its such a cute bag,and a brill size for a night out!! Can see why you love it!

And love that Jody too,can see why Kroquet is so smitten! Its gorgeous,lovely and smooshy looking!!


----------



## palachan

Ditab, love your Vanilla Roxanne!!! 
Would love to have one T_T


----------



## palachan

Barely a family but here's Mollie and Rosemary...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh wow - look at that Oak Rosemary....gorgeous.  How long have you had it?


----------



## palachan

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Oh wow - look at that Oak Rosemary....gorgeous.  How long have you had it?


Thanks Ali 
Rosemary is 2 years old... I have used her quite a lot and didn't really baby her


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

She looks fantastic.  Good condition, but well used!  That's the way Oak looks best I think.  I can't wait until my Bayswater looks like that.


----------



## flyvetjo

palachan said:


> Barely a family but here's Mollie and Rosemary...


 
Gorgeous bags!!! How do you get on with the straps on the Mollie?


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I wish my rosemary would go like that!


----------



## palachan

flyvetjo said:


> Gorgeous bags!!! How do you get on with the straps on the Mollie?


Thanks!
To be honest I haven't used Mollie yet :shame:


----------



## SannaS

Hello ladies,

may I introduce you my family : oak Roxanne, chocolate Bayswater, black Large Jody and Belle. (sorry about bad picture) 

Belle is the youngest one, I brought her home yesterday.  I don't know the name of her colour - does anyone have an idea what it is?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ It looks the same as TG and Chaz's Ledburys which are Pebble.

I like your collection.


----------



## sarajane

SannaS, ooooh I'm loving that black Jody!! 
Ali's right, I think the Belle is pebble. Looks lovely. If you fancy doing any modelling pics, we'd love to see them....


----------



## mymlan

Welcome! You have a gorgeous Mulberry family!


----------



## serene

SannaS said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> may I introduce you my family : oak Roxanne, chocolate Bayswater, black Large Jody and Belle. (sorry about bad picture)
> 
> Belle is the youngest one, I brought her home yesterday.  I don't know the name of her colour - does anyone have an idea what it is?



I guess you bought belle at fabianinkatu mulberry? 
I was thinking of the white one  but came to a solution that it's just not me.


----------



## serene

ditab said:


> Here are the most recent additions to my Mulberry family (also posted on the Photo Reference Thread):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla Roxanne with locked keyring and detachable shoulder/messenger strap
> Seville Jody
> Olive Martha
> Black Mini Mabel
> 
> 
> I  all my Mulberries at the moment



I love that seville's colour. Absolutely loving it  great colours! I have pretty dull collection but my jody brings light to it


----------



## kroquet

Serene and SannaS - lovely collections you have !  Especially loving the Jody bags!!  Can't you tell I'm partial??  LOL  Love my seville one!!


----------



## serene

kroquet said:


> Serene and SannaS - lovely collections you have !  Especially loving the Jody bags!!  Can't you tell I'm partial??  LOL  Love my seville one!!



If you are talking about that collection above - it's not mine!


----------



## kroquet

ooops !  Sorry, took a pain med this morning!!  Is your Jody the tan, then?  Or maybe I am completely off!!


----------



## serene

Mine collection is this






And that collection with large seville jody is ditab's 

And I still don't remember what my Jody's real name is but I call it orange, so orange it is


----------



## kroquet

Lovely!!!  Sorry, I am a little loopy today!!  Think that's what they call tan, whatever its gorgeous!!!


----------



## RascalCat

serene said:


> Mine collection is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that collection with large seville jody is ditab's
> 
> And I still don't remember what my Jody's real name is but I call it orange, so orange it is


 

Gorgeous!! I love your Jody! Love the others too but the jody is a stunner!


----------



## geminisparklers

serene said:


> Mine collection is this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that collection with large seville jody is ditab's
> 
> And I still don't remember what my Jody's real name is but I call it orange, so orange it is


serene, your jody's in tan. I just got an exact one a few days back for my sister.


----------



## Miss_K

My collection, from left to right
http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b...2rVu4Ysge3nwU/cC/f=0/ps=50/r=0/rx=480/ry=320/

Oak Bays, Oak Antony (a real staple), Ginger Euston (battered and worn bless her!), Luella for Mulberry Gisele (sadly not used v. much...), oak Alana (fantastic for those nights out) and finally, long awaited Mollie! 
xx


----------



## flyvetjo

Lovely collection! You love your oak don't you!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

(Hopefully, if I've done it right, this will show Miss_K's collection photo rather than having to open a link - much easier for scanning through a thread.

Love all the Oak bags - a girl after my own heart, I love the Oak too.


----------



## Miss_K

Ehem, yes, I'm a bit of an oak nerd! Just love the versatile shade and the fact that it goes with just about everything! Poor ginger Euston sticks out a bit like a sore thumb! xx


----------



## hulahoop

^^^^ gorgeous collection of oak!!!


----------



## sarajane

Love the ginger Euston. I think I really do need to get one.....another bag for the October meet.


----------



## salikons

I like your collection Miss K. I am also a oak nerd...

here comes my little family.

Oak Bayswater
Oak East West Bayswater
Chocolate East West Bayswater
Oak Zinia


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thats a very nice, classic collection *salikons* you have all my favourite colours!

They are all similar styles too - you obviously know what you like and what suits you.


----------



## salikons

Yes I like classic bags, and so does my husband who bought me the choc east/west bayswater because he thought the bags on sale were ugly and not me. He knows me well.


----------



## Miss_K

salikons said:


> I like your collection Miss K. I am also a oak nerd...
> 
> here comes my little family.
> 
> Oak Bayswater
> Oak East West Bayswater
> Chocolate East West Bayswater
> Oak Zinia


That's a fab bunch! The east west is a really nice bag, such a versatile size! xx


----------



## samina

Heres a peak of my new Mulberry Family

Oak Antony
Black Mabel (Med)
Red Mabel (Large)
Mushroom Agness
Vanilla Emmy


----------



## jesmine

Oak Baywater and Sand Mabel
Love the Mabel. May need a large red one.


----------



## sugarspice

My lovelies!

Choc Phoebe
Oak Phoebe
Olive Phoebe
Oak Hanover
Choc Soho
Chalk Soho


----------



## flyvetjo

Sugarspice love your collection! All your bags seems a similar size and style so you've obviously found what suits you! I have an oak phoebe and would love a choco one too!


----------



## kroquet

Sugarspice - what a lovely collection you have!!!


----------



## tireebabe

At last, here is my collection

Indigo East West Bays (use daily)
Oak Antony (use daily)
Black Mabel (waiting for her first trip out)
Aqua Roxy (looking for a new home)
Red Gap Roxy (can't decide whether to keep or not)

I'd love to buy a denim mabel in the sales but must re-home aqua roxy first


----------



## sugarspice

Thank you flyvetjo and kroquet! tiree babe nice bags! Ah youve got me thinking about the antony messenger... hehehe there is no end it seems!


----------



## tireebabe

sugarspice said:


> Thank you flyvetjo and kroquet! tiree babe nice bags! Ah youve got me thinking about the antony messenger... hehehe there is no end it seems!


 
Tell me about it.  I just called Mulberry in Edinburgh to see if they still had Denim Mabel's in stock, and they do, then I enquired if they did mail order and could they accept the extra 10% off over the phone...and they said yes.....I so nearly said YES, I'LL BUY IT. But, at the last minute I said I would think about it.  OOO it's a slippery slope.

Sugar, I must say my Antony is probably my most sensible purchase and I actually bought a preowned one, thanks to Hulahoops advise, as that way I don't baby it and am happy to through it arounds.  

If I were you I would really think about getting one, they are great.


----------



## tireebabe

Sugar, I  just took another look at your collection.  You have a really gorgeous collection.  I think an Antony would definately compliment your collection very well.


----------



## sugarspice

oooh! Think about the Denimn mabel and if you find that its a bag you will use a lot I would say buy it.

Im so crazy I keep justifying my purchases to my hubby by saying theyre investments and I will use them for the next 50 years and since im working right now I know when I have kids I wont be able to do this  So all I can say is if you can afford it buy them while you can! theyre a huge investment these mulberries! hehehe


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Lovely collections girls!

I think the antony is a great bag, sprayed mine yesterday (finally!) and took it to Tescos this morning; was great being 'hands free', instead of trying to frantically dodge all the 3 million people (whole of Lincoln seemed to have gone to tescos this morning)... plus manically grab things off shelves whilst constantly shoving the straps of  handbag back onto my shoulder!


----------



## hulahoop

The denim mabel is lovely tiree, I saw it in H of F a while back.  Are you still thinking about it?


----------



## tireebabe

hulahoop said:


> The denim mabel is lovely tiree, I saw it in H of F a while back. Are you still thinking about it?


 

Yes Hula I am but struggling to justify it.  I've just bought a black mabel which I really love and will be a great winter bag.  I've also just had to spend £500 on my car which was really my 'sale' spending money.  

I think in this case it will have to be '1 bag out b4 1 bag can come in'.  I'm just so frustrated that if I bought it today I would get another 10% off. 

I'm a bit scared tho, as I felt this way about aqua roxy and never used her so that's prob why I'm airing on the side of caution this time.


----------



## dollydaydream

It is gorgeous, saw one in HoF Leeds this morning!


----------



## tireebabe

dolly did u notice the price?


----------



## dollydaydream

They had quite a few Mabels - in pink, black, red and I think some monos, but only one in blue. They were all £416, but the blue one didn't have a label - it looks the same as the denim one online. They were advertising the sale as 30% off, so if it's the same price as the others then it should be £416 as well.


----------



## tiffanystar

SannaS said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> may I introduce you my family : oak Roxanne, chocolate Bayswater, black Large Jody and Belle. (sorry about bad picture)
> 
> Belle is the youngest one, I brought her home yesterday.  I don't know the name of her colour - does anyone have an idea what it is?



I love your Belle. Does she have a long shoulder strap? Is she a messenger type bag? Thanks.


----------



## tireebabe

Mulberry.com have belle for about £137, I would have bought one if I'd seen this colour, it's lovely.  They have white and pink I think.


----------



## dollydaydream

My rather large family!
Black and coffee Fleets, Red Mabel, Putty Somerset Messenger and Choc Blenheim.
Coffee Oxford, canvas Roxy, Oak Effie, Choc Euston, Pink & Coconut embroidered Blenheims.
Missing, Coffee Hoxton bought last week.


----------



## tireebabe

dollydaydream said:


> My rather large family!
> Black and coffee Fleets, Red Mabel, Putty Somerset Messenger and Choc Blenheim.
> Coffee Oxford, canvas Roxy, Oak Effie, Choc Euston, Pink & Coconut embroidered Blenheims.
> Missing, Coffee Hoxton bought last week.


 

really nice collection Dolly, have you used them all?


----------



## dollydaydream

err, almost all of them!


----------



## Miss_K

dollydaydream said:


> My rather large family!
> Black and coffee Fleets, Red Mabel, Putty Somerset Messenger and Choc Blenheim.
> Coffee Oxford, canvas Roxy, Oak Effie, Choc Euston, Pink & Coconut embroidered Blenheims.
> Missing, Coffee Hoxton bought last week.


Dolly, love your collection, in particular the choc Euston! xx


----------



## RascalCat

updated mulberry family pic - in 2 installments. first one is my mulberries bought from mulberry, mulberry SM, mulberry retailer, mulberry.com (etc). Second picture is a family pic of ebay purchases either from reputable sellers or authenticated here. The only mulberry i am unsure about is the coconut tassled blenheim. Have never managed to find an excuse to use it! The rest are loved, used and doted over lol

duh.. just realised my lemon brooke has not been included.. she was on the floor.. oopps.. (well will keep her as my avatar for a little longer lol)


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow - you obviously have too many to be able to fit them into 1 photo!!!!  Ha!

You are soooo good at taking photos Rascal - just a few minutes after asking for a photo and bang there it is!

Lovely collection...such a great variation of colour and style I don't know how you choose which one to use everyday.


----------



## RascalCat

^^^ thanks Ali.. Re photos well, my phone is my camera and is all set up for downloading etc on PC so only takes a min.

Usually i pick a bag according to my mood and use it for a week (unless totally clashes with outfit).. if i am going to have a busy/challenging week and feel the need to crank up the attitude lol then i will use the poppy/aqua mabel/plum blenheim/gunmetal ledbury etc.. if i am fairly happy etc then will use maybe the effie, vanilla grosvenor etc.. so they just reflect my mood.. hmmm. does that then mean i have a lot of mood swings hee hee


----------



## Miss_K

RascalCat said:


> updated mulberry family pic - in 2 installments. first one is my mulberries bought from mulberry, mulberry SM, mulberry retailer, mulberry.com (etc). Second picture is a family pic of ebay purchases either from reputable sellers or authenticated here. The only mulberry i am unsure about is the coconut tassled blenheim. Have never managed to find an excuse to use it! The rest are loved, used and doted over lol
> 
> duh.. just realised my lemon brooke has not been included.. she was on the floor.. oopps.. (well will keep her as my avatar for a little longer lol)


Loove your collection! The aqua Mabel is just divine! It's nice to see such a variety of colours and models. xx


----------



## RascalCat

Thanks ladies !!  Yeah sugar.. i seem to be a one collection girl. I collected radleys for a while then progressed to mulberries.. i really have no desire to buy other designers. I have looked at others but they just have not grabbed me.


----------



## ditab

Rascal, your collection is just stunning 

Every time I see pics of your aqua Mabel, I just want to cry - it's so beautiful.  Why can't I get on with this bag?! 

Well done on such prompt pics.

Ahem :shame: just waiting on a cloche for my EWB, then I'll take a full, complete family shot.


----------



## RascalCat

Thanks Ditab... it is strange isn't it how you really love a bag but cannot physically get on with it!! I think i am a bit like that with the bayswater.  I love it but when i tried on in RL.. it just did not feel right...

oooo (whats a cloche??) cant wait to see your collection!!


----------



## ditab

RC, the cloche is the leather covered padlock on the Bayswater.  It's missing from the EWBays and I think it looks a bit bare without it.  Having said that, I've just gotten the reply from Mulberry repairs and they can't get hold of the leather to make the cloche so I won't be getting it   So the search is on for a bag charm/key chain that will work on a purple EW Bays :okay:


----------



## RascalCat

ooo thanks for the explanation ditab! good luck with your search and get that update family shot on here lol


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

ditab said:


> RC, the cloche is the leather covered padlock on the Bayswater.  It's missing from the EWBays and I think it looks a bit bare without it.  Having said that, I've just gotten the reply from Mulberry repairs and they can't get hold of the leather to make the cloche so I won't be getting it   So the search is on for a bag charm/key chain that will work on a purple EW Bays :okay:



What about a Coach Leather initial charm or one of their flower ones - they are nice, or you need a nice Emerald Green something, Green and Purple go quite well don't they?


----------



## ditab

Ali-bagpuss said:


> What about a Coach Leather initial charm or one of their flower ones - they are nice, or you need a nice Emerald Green something, Green and Purple go quite well don't they?


 
Yeah, I was thinking about the green cockroach, but I don't actually like it :shame:

Perhaps the green karung heart keyring  or maybe something in black.  I'm planning on wearing the bag in A/W with this scarf I have cheekily just purchased on eBay so black would work well:







ETA  Just checked and the karung keyring has silver hardware so that's out.  I hadn't thought about putting a non-Mulberry charm on the bag - I must have no imagination!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection rascal, you have some of my ultimate favourites in there!


----------



## RascalCat

Thanks hula!


----------



## samina

RascalCat - wow lovely collection!!!


----------



## geminisparklers

Just to share my modest Mulberry Family...:shame::shame::shame:


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Modest but GORGEOUS!  What a lovely collection of bags - I want them all!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection gemini! Will you be able to buy a Birkin if you keep buying Mulberries at this rate??????????


----------



## serene

purple bay is lovely


----------



## sugarspice

Oooh very nice! 

Are the purple and white bags both east west bayswaters? 
And is the mushroom/pebble bag a ledbury?

Wasnt sure coz the white and purple bags look slightly different!


----------



## kroquet

Gemini - gorgeous collection!!


----------



## RascalCat

gemini! what a gorgeous collection i love them all!!


----------



## mymlan

Lovely collection gemini! And I just love, love, love that Mabel tote! Oh, sounds a bit scary, sorry!:shame:


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sugarspice said:


> Oooh very nice!
> 
> Are the purple and white bags both east west bayswaters?
> And is the mushroom/pebble bag a ledbury?
> 
> Wasnt sure coz the white and purple bags look slightly different!



Sorry to answer for her but I think the Purple is a Bayswater and the White and Pebble are Ledbury.


----------



## flyvetjo

The purple looks like an E/W bayswater to me!


----------



## ditab

Lovely collection, gemini.

Jo, the purple has a cloche so I'm sure it's the Bayswater.  The EW would be about the same height as the Ledburys.

What colour is the Mabel?  It's really unusual.


----------



## flyvetjo

ditab said:


> Lovely collection, gemini.
> 
> Jo, the purple has a cloche so I'm sure it's the Bayswater. The EW would be about the same height as the Ledburys.
> 
> What colour is the Mabel? It's really unusual.


 
oh yes, must be the perspective making the purple bays look 'little' !!


----------



## samina

Gemini love the pebble and white ledburys!!


----------



## ewarnke




----------



## pixargirl

Small family:

Chocolate Effie and Pebble Mabel


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful bags pixargirl, congrats!!!


----------



## RascalCat

stunning bags pixar! the pebble mabel is just gorgeous! love the choc effie also...


----------



## sugarspice

Effie is yummmyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! Nice bags


----------



## hulahoop

Wow, gorgeous bags pixargirl.... that mabel is lovely! (*gets me thinking*)


----------



## kat4

ewarnke said:


>


Wow, beautiful Emmy! What color combination is that?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

pixargirl said:


> Small family:
> 
> Chocolate Effie and Pebble Mabel



Mmmmm - Effie is gorgeous in Chocolate!


----------



## geminisparklers

bagcrazy123 said:


> Beautiful collection gemini! Will you be able to buy a Birkin if you keep buying Mulberries at this rate??????????


bagcrazy, haha! Ya, I have to stop buying Mulberrys if I want to buy a birkin...BUT they are sooo irresistable, don't you think so?:greengrin:


----------



## geminisparklers

samina : Thanks! Ledburys are so lightweight and girlish...
ditab : The Mabel is in mustard and yes, the purple is a Bayswater.
Ali-bagpuss: Thanks for answering, it's indeed a Bays. It must have looked 'small' cos it was placed furthest from the camera
sugarspice : The white and pebble are both Ledburys. Thanks!
mymlan : Thanks. I love the Mabel Tote too!!
rascalcat : Thank you. My collection is growing slowly...hee
kroquet : Thanks
Serene : U must love the Bays to notice it


----------



## bagcrazy123

geminisparklers said:


> bagcrazy, haha! Ya, I have to stop buying Mulberrys if I want to buy a birkin...BUT they are sooo irresistable, don't you think so?:greengrin:


 
I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## zooba

Chocolate Effie is beautiful.  Must find one for myself!!!


----------



## pixargirl

Hi everyone.  Thanks for your kind words about my bags!  I love my little Mulberry family.  : )


----------



## flyvetjo

pixargirl said:


> Hi everyone. Thanks for your kind words about my bags! I love my little Mulberry family. : )


 
Adore the choco Effie!!! I need one of those!


----------



## hulahoop

flyvetjo said:


> Adore the choco Effie!!! I need one of those!


 
Sounds like a plan!


----------



## anjobanjo

I need some colour....perhaps olive. Well,what you see is: Elkington, Brynmore, Jaquetta and Martha


----------



## anjobanjo

And here´s some more. My new tooled Bayswater and Aston


----------



## anjobanjo

And for rainy days: drawstring bag in red and creme and my messenger in black and branston


----------



## flyvetjo

Wow anjobanjo- great collection of bags you have there!!! love your jaquetta- think that's my holy grail bag!


----------



## kroquet

Anjo - what a great collection!  I'm with Jo, love that Jacquetta!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lovely collection - I love the Martha, I haven't seen it in Oak before.


----------



## anjobanjo

Thanks for your nice comments. My collection is constantly growing i think i need to get up on the sofa for a while:s


----------



## sophiac

My updated pic of Mulberry

Choco bays + Large Jodi shoulder bag and my mom's vintage mulberry (check out the dustbag back then it was dark green with a leather mulberry leather)








enjoy


----------



## soul2squeeze

Here's my little Mulberry family.


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^that's a yummy lot of oak- what bag do you use most?


----------



## soul2squeeze

Thank you! I love oak (as you might have guessed ). I think I use Elgin the most, it's a lovely bag and a great size.


----------



## anjobanjo

Lovely oak-collection.....my next bag have to be an oak Bays. Classic.


----------



## Miss_K

soul2squeeze said:


> Here's my little Mulberry family.


Oooh, me likes! Gorgeous lovely oak! xx


----------



## geminisparklers

soul2squeeze said:


> Thank you! I love oak (as you might have guessed ). I think I use Elgin the most, it's a lovely bag and a great size.


soul2squeeze, which one is Elgin? I would LOVE to get one cos my son's name is Elgin!!


----------



## kroquet

^^^^ Very back on the left.  Great looking bag.  That was the first Mulberry I ever saw IRL and didn't buy!!   What an idiot!!!  SLAPS self very hard!!  LOL


----------



## geminisparklers

kroquet said:


> ^^^^ Very back on the left.  Great looking bag.  That was the first Mulberry I ever saw IRL and didn't buy!!   What an idiot!!!  SLAPS self very hard!!  LOL


U mean it's no longer available??!!


----------



## soul2squeeze

It's sold out in most stores and Mulberry discontinued it earlier this year. Sorry. Here's a better picture of it.


----------



## geminisparklers

soul, thanks for the closeup! Too bad for me...


----------



## flyvetjo

mulberrymad has one for auction on e-bay though if you are interested!!!


----------



## flyvetjo

updated family pic including somerset shoulder bag!!!


----------



## Livia1

Flyvetjo, I love that second picture


----------



## flyvetjo

I couldn't manage to hold my bayswater too and the camera!!!!!


----------



## RascalCat

PMSL Jo - you look like you should be wandering the back streets going...

"psssst.. anyone wanna buy a mulberry?" 

Your collection and the pic are just FAB!!! (lovin the somerset!!)


----------



## Livia1

I noticed it in the background, though


----------



## blueberryuk

Love the second photo Jo - but is that really how you go out & about?!?!?!?


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^^ but of course- doesn't everyone????


----------



## Miss_K

flyvetjo said:


> updated family pic including somerset shoulder bag!!!
> 
> View attachment 487260
> 
> 
> View attachment 487261



That's such a brill pic, can just imagine everyone's heads turning as the rather posher version of the baglady walks down the street! Fantastic collection, fab mix of colours and styles! xx


----------



## geminisparklers

flyvetjo said:


> mulberrymad has one for auction on e-bay though if you are interested!!!


flyvetjo, thanks!!

ps Your bayswater's so cute with the leaves...is that a seasonal design?


----------



## geminisparklers

flyvetjo, it's gone!!


----------



## zooba

Keep an eye on that seller- she'll get another one in to sell.


----------



## geminisparklers

zooba said:


> Keep an eye on that seller- she'll get another one in to sell.


zooba, oh, that's insider news...thanks!


----------



## hulahoop

Jo Im loving that second picture! Fantastic!!


----------



## 0lly

I am a definite Mulberry girl.


  My favourites are my tooled bayswater, Gracey and Roxanne. I use my Ayler everyday for work. I do also love my sheepskin baywater as it was a Christmas present from my parents and I do just love it.  But, I do understand it is a bit of a marmite bag. You will either love it or hate it!

I have bought some other designers as you can see in my second pic. From L to  R : My Just Cavalli bag that I bought in Sorrento (my throw about bag- I do tend to be like that with most of my bags though!), my Gucci clutch that my sister keeps asking to borrow, my YSL hobo (I adore this bag, and another bag bought on Italian hol) and finally my Fendi Selleria that was a treat while visiting Capri. (Same hol! )

As I said earlier I love the thread on the banned sofa because I am well and truly on that too! I have been a very very good girl and not bought anything since the holiday. I was placed on sofa before leaving Italy! It is very difficult sometimes,

 Olly
xxx


----------



## jackie1

Nice collection olly wow you have quite a few 

Ooh you have been to Capri I really want to go there whats it like ?


----------



## nat_79

Wow! Speechless! Am v.v.v.v.v. jealous of that collection!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Wow Olly, it is clear that you are a Mulberry fan a lot longer than being a member here!!


----------



## aine1313

Great collection Ollie. I do like your sheepskin bayswater..it is so different,must be a collectors item


----------



## sarajane

Olly, you are definitely a Mulberry girl! Great collection.


----------



## 0lly

Thank you so much guys! I do love my collection 
Jackie, Capri was absolutely stunning. The people weren't too bad either. While on Capri I knew it was a bit of a mecca for the superstars of Hollywood but did not expect at all to see any. So, when I saw Bruce Willis standing about 20 feet away from me, you could have knocked me over with a feather. I could not believe it! But sure as I am, it was him!

I was not brave enough to talk to him though, and as a man in his fifties he looked about 30! I hope I age that well

So good for star spotting, the Amalfi coast is such a magnet for these millionaire superstars!

I would highly recommend it.  

Rome was beautiful too, the Spanish steps were the place to be and especially the boutiques, WOW!

Oh talking about is making me want to go back right now!

You can't go without climbing Vesuvius either,  amazing views and great exercise

xx


----------



## riffraff

Blimey, you're going to busy once Ali sees this collection and wants pics of what each of them has inside


----------



## RascalCat

0lly said:


> I am a definite Mulberry girl.
> 
> 
> My favourites are my tooled bayswater, Gracey and Roxanne. I use my Ayler everyday for work. I do also love my sheepskin baywater as it was a Christmas present from my parents and I do just love it. But, I do understand it is a bit of a marmite bag. You will either love it or hate it!
> 
> I have bought some other designers as you can see in my second pic. From L to R : My Just Cavalli bag that I bought in Sorrento (my throw about bag- I do tend to be like that with most of my bags though!), my Gucci clutch that my sister keeps asking to borrow, my YSL hobo (I adore this bag, and another bag bought on Italian hol) and finally my Fendi Selleria that was a treat while visiting Capri. (Same hol! )
> 
> As I said earlier I love the thread on the banned sofa because I am well and truly on that too! I have been a very very good girl and not bought anything since the holiday. I was placed on sofa before leaving Italy! It is very difficult sometimes,
> 
> Olly
> xxx


 
Wow - amazing collection!


----------



## jackie1

Olly that sounds wonderful I definately want to go on a tour of Italy in the next few years when my children have left school me and OH will go for a couple of months will def go to capri


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Great collection Olly!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

riffraff said:


> Blimey, you're going to busy once Ali sees this collection and wants pics of what each of them has inside



Too right!!!!  Oh how you know me Riff! - Cheeky!!!!


----------



## kroquet

^^^^^^  Riff - I was thinking the same thing!!!   Too funny!!

Olly - what a great collection you have!!   Oh, and the travels, really nice!  Bruce Willis, too.  I have always liked that sexy little grin....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oi!  You girls are soooooo cheeky!!!


----------



## riffraff

but you love us!


----------



## riffraff

By the way Ali - I can tell you what a Ledbury can hold, can't post a pic though


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I love the look of the ledbury Riff but its just too small for me - not the amount it carries but the overall look of it.  I tried one at Bluewater a couple of weeks ago and it really looked like a child's bag on me!  Maybe when I've lost a bit of weight it would look better but at the moment, it looks like its been shrunk!


----------



## hulahoop

Updated family pic 

The blenheim always comes up looking really washed out for some reason - its pretty bright irl!


----------



## hulahoop




----------



## sugarspice

WoW! Nice family hula!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful family Hula!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lovely family shot Hula - what is the colour name of your 'reddish' Araline?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I thought I'd better do an updated Family Shot too:-

I can't believe I have this many Mulberry bags - and to think it all started because I fell in love with the Phoebe (although the Antony was my first one I purchased only in February 2008!)


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I tried to make the picture bigger here like Hula did but I can't get it to work - it just keeps showing the link!  Oh I'm rubbish at this stuff!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I tried to make the picture bigger here like Hula did but I can't get it to work - it just keeps showing the link! Oh I'm rubbish at this stuff!


 
Beautiful family Ali! Only 1 bag missing though...............I think it is called 'Jamie'? :devil:


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Definately!  Don't you worry, I'm still on the lookout and as soon as I see one - ITS MINE!!!!


----------



## alycat

That's as big as I can get it Ali. Great collection btw!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh thanks Aly - that's what I was trying to do!  How did you get it to do that?


----------



## alycat

^^Pleasure!

I opened tpf in another window, right clicked 'copy', popped back into the other window and then 'paste' Voila. That's about the extent of my techie skills though


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I'll have to try it with something else later!  Thanks.


----------



## sarajane

Ali-B and Hula, both great collections! 
Hula, what's the name of the colour of your red Araline? Is it washed nappa or soft? Love it.


----------



## hulahoop

Thanks everyone!

Ali and Sarajane, the araline colour is claret and its washed nappa - you do have to be more careful with it, its definately more delicate than the black one which is as hard as nails!


----------



## flyvetjo

Hula and Ali- love your collections!!!!


----------



## Graciella

Hula, your oak ledbury is perfect! Is that a regular Anthony or the messenger version?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Graciella* I know you were asking Hula but my Chocolate Antony is the regular (small) one, I think Hula's Oak one is the same.


----------



## Graciella

^Love both of them! I think I might get one tax free at the airport, if they have any. Black would suit me. Love your collection too by the way, Ali!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Yep the antony is the regular (smaller) size.  Ive only had it a few weeks but Ive used it a lot!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Graciella said:


> ^Love both of them! I think I might get one tax free at the airport, if they have any. Black would suit me. Love your collection too by the way, Ali!



You can see on the 'What's IN your bag" thread that there are 2 (mine and Flyvetjo's) Antonys on there showing how much they take.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ And mine!


----------



## Graciella

^will have a look at that. Perhaps I'll go for the new burgundy colour with silver h/w - it'll probably match my new jacket better (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/bag-to-match-my-new-jacket-328244.html)


----------



## flyvetjo

Graciella said:


> ^will have a look at that. Perhaps I'll go for the new burgundy colour with silver h/w - it'll probably match my new jacket better (http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/bag-to-match-my-new-jacket-328244.html)


 

Wow that jacket is . It's got such lovely details not sure I'd want to wear a messenger style with it but that's just me!


----------



## Graciella

^yeah I guess you're right. I haven't even worn the jacket jet - too scared it'll scratch. I'd better go for a hand held bag...perhaps a ledbury in a matchy colour.


----------



## flyvetjo

Yes a ledbury or for a bit more edge how about a baby poppy??


----------



## Graciella

^ I'll put on the jacket, pop over to mulberry to see what they have-it's really hard to match the jacket with any bag (weird purlpe colour), but Mulberry is doing some lovely purple stuff lately. I'll see if they have any nicely coloured poppies around, perhaps even in snakeskin...


----------



## RascalCat

A bit late but - hula and ali, gorgeous updated family pics!

Hula - the araline in the claret is just stunning!

Graciella - fantastic jacket! V. jealous.  I also agree with Jo - a baby poppy would really suit that jacket!


----------



## hulahoop

Gracie, love the jacket 

I  am going to buy a new leather jacket this winter I think...already have 2 but they dont really fit 'right', stupid me for buying them


----------



## Graciella

^it's really hard to find the perfect leather jacket. I've had a few over the years, but the sleeves always seem to short. It's nice to finally have something that's perfect. I hope you find one that's perfect for you Hula! (have you seen Rick Owens' jackets? WOW!)


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Yep, bit too expensive for me though!  When autumn comes and the shops have (hopefully) got loads in, Im going to go round and have a big trying on session... and this time Im not going to get one just because its convenient, or on sale, I want one that fits me properly and will last for years.


----------



## Graciella

^now that's the right attitude! Go get something you love! Hope you find one that suits you


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

RascalCat said:


> A bit late but - hula and ali, gorgeous updated family pics!
> 
> Hula - the araline in the claret is just stunning!
> 
> Graciella - fantastic jacket! V. jealous.  I also agree with Jo - a baby poppy would really suit that jacket!



Thanks Rascal - it must soon be time for an updated photo from you!  It seems as if you have bought loads of things since your original Family Photo! or is that just me?


----------



## RascalCat

^^ er, hmmmm.. i have bought 2 bags (somerset shoulder in black for nights out and the glace black bays) and a keyring! but have also sold 2 mulberries!

My hubs has now banned me for a while... (dont blame him lol).

I am now getting a feel though for what mulberries suit me! so as stated elsewhere come autumn will do a shuffle about. As no doubt will see another must have mulberry soon.. hee hee... (may do an updated - my keepers and my may have to go!)


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

RascalCat said:


> ^^ er, hmmmm.. i have bought 2 bags (somerset shoulder in black for nights out and the glace black bays) and a keyring! but have also sold 2 mulberries!
> 
> My hubs has now banned me for a while... (dont blame him lol).
> 
> I am now getting a feel though for what mulberries suit me! so as stated elsewhere come autumn will do a shuffle about. As no doubt will see another must have mulberry soon.. hee hee... (may do an updated - my keepers and my may have to go!)



What about Gunmetal Ledbury?

I know what you mean about getting a feel for them now.  I know that a lot of the newer ones, in the brighter colours just don't suit me.  I'm not lucky like SJ - colourful bags are just not me.  I always put it down to being born in November - I'm just an Autumn person!!

Hubby has really, truly banned me now (unless I find a Jamie! he will allow me that one as he knows its one I really want) until the October meet and I've asked him if I can have a Chloe Bay for my birthday!

I'm just going to hold out for bags that I really love and that I know suit me now rather than having loads and loads (although I can't bear to sell anymore!)


----------



## sugarspice

Clockwise from top left:
(1) Soho Chalk
(2) Langham Oak
(3) Phoebe Oak
(4) Phoebe Olive
(5) Phoebe Choc
(6) Soho Choc
Centre left and right
(7) Hanover Oak
(8) Bayswater Choc


----------



## sugarspice

hulloo does anyone know how to enlarge the image?


----------



## flyvetjo




----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Wow! Great family!


----------



## ming286

WOW That is one amazing collection! I quite like the look of the two bags on the top shelf.. the sohos!


----------



## sugarspice

Thanks for the compliments guys!! I do love my collection :shame: although im afraid its beginning to look like shop display now!


----------



## salikons

sugarspice said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys!! I do love my collection :shame: although im afraid its beginning to look like shop display now!


 
It is a great family, and I like the way of displaying them. 

I also have mine in their own shlef (is that the right word , or bookcase???)
I think that half the fun is beeing able to look at them everyday, and it is importnent to me that it is easy to choose which one to grab in the morning


----------



## sugarspice

Thanks Salikons! Ah alas they do not normally sit on that bookshelf! I only put them up there for the family pic hehe. 

They normally sit in my wardrobe and although they can be seen quite clearly in there, it is nothing like the display pic on the bookshelf! I tend to switch my bags round once a month or as the seasons change.. for now I can look at this pic to appreciate my lovelies! hehe


----------



## kay82blue

sugarspice - i love the colours of your collections!


----------



## salikons

sugarspice said:


> Thanks Salikons! Ah alas they do not normally sit on that bookshelf! I only put them up there for the family pic hehe.
> 
> They normally sit in my wardrobe and although they can be seen quite clearly in there, it is nothing like the display pic on the bookshelf! I tend to switch my bags round once a month or as the seasons change.. for now I can look at this pic to appreciate my lovelies! hehe


 
I guess mine Mullberries is just spoiled rotten and that I am mad, because they actually has their own bookshelf from IKEA in the hallway.  Here is some pictures to show you.

Closed bookshelf with family in.......







And open to be able to see family.....






I have room for two more bags in the shelf, or maby four if they are really small,  but then I have to find out something new for them to live in or stop buying bags...... LOL


----------



## sugarspice

hehe! your bags are spoilt rotten and they deserve it!! 
Cant wait to see pics with your ledbury on the bookshelf!


----------



## salikons

updated family picture


----------



## bagcrazy123

Great collection Salikons, all my favourite colours!!


----------



## salikons

Yes i love them, but as I said in another tread when I look at my family I realise I am a classic girl, who likes the baysmodels in all sizes. Not much variation there......maby I am a little bit boring?


----------



## bagcrazy123

Not in my opinion, I only have black, oak and chocolate too. Sometimes I think, I should get some other colour too. So maybe in the future. If Mulberry had a Bays in the red colour (burgundy) they have for Antony now..........Did you see that?


----------



## salikons

yes I saw that, it is beautiful.


----------



## Livia1

Gorgeous, Salikons. Classic, classic and classic (that's not boring).


----------



## serene

salikons said:


> I guess mine Mullberries is just spoiled rotten and that I am mad, because they actually has their own bookshelf from IKEA in the hallway.  Here is some pictures to show you.
> 
> Closed bookshelf with family in.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And open to be able to see family.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have room for two more bags in the shelf, or maby four if they are really small,  but then I have to find out something new for them to live in or stop buying bags...... LOL



Oh that's so cute idea!! What have you thought about buying on the last shelf?


----------



## salikons

serene said:


> Oh that's so cute idea!! What have you thought about buying on the last shelf?


 
since I bought black bays and black printed ledbury every shelf is taken. I might squeeze a small bag in with some other small bag, but I don't think so. If I get more bags, I will hafe to get another place to store them.


----------



## nat_79

flyvetjo said:


>


 
Wow! Wow!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Updated family shot.

Not bad considering I didn't get my first Mulberry bag until Feb this year!!!!

I think my next one should be a Black Mabel (or Midnight if I can find one! - maybe a Midnight medium and a Black Mini)

The photos are:-

Complete family (including my purse and hubby's wallet).
my Chocolate family,
my Oak family and
my 2 (hurrah - 2!!) Roxys!


----------



## anjobanjo

I like the idea with a bookshelf Salikons, so nice and tidy. My hubby built me a special shelf for my Mulberries but it´s to small now so my bags are laying all around the house in different places.


----------



## sophiac

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Updated family shot.
> 
> Not bad considering I didn't get my first Mulberry bag until Feb this year!!!!
> 
> I think my next one should be a Black Mabel (or Midnight if I can find one! - maybe a Midnight medium and a Black Mini)
> 
> The photos are:-
> 
> Complete family (including my purse and hubby's wallet).
> my Chocolate family,
> my Oak family and
> my 2 (hurrah - 2!!) Roxys!



can i ask in the second pic, whats the item with 2 zippers in the front?

thanks


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sophiac said:


> can i ask in the second pic, whats the item with 2 zippers in the front?
> 
> thanks



Oh thats my Double Zip Purse.  Its fab but quite fiddly.

There are some more photos of it on this thread :-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/photos-of-chocolate-double-zip-purse-287881.html


----------



## sugarspice

Nice family Ali!


----------



## chaz

Hahahahaha!!  I love the way you have put the bed throw to contrast with each bag!! Looks great!!

The oak Rox is lovely,well done!!!


----------



## alison123

ladies how do i upload pics to this site? i've been tryinh for hours!!!!!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Here is my Mulberry family:

Oak Bays
Choc Bays
Oak Jamie
Choc Mollie
Oak Euston
Black Knightsbrigde

Guess what my favourite colours are?


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Great family - especially love one of them!!!! (come to moma Jamie!!),

How do you find the Euston?  I've looked at them a couple of times but have not been sure about it.


----------



## bagcrazy123

I like it. I think it is a classy bag. I only use it in summer, love to combine it with nice jeans and a crisp white shirt. The shoulderbelt is comfy and the bag is not too heavy. Size is right for a day in the city and that kind of thing.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Its the same sort of size and shape as a LV Speedy 30 isn't it?


----------



## bagcrazy123

I measured it for you: it's about 12,5" wide, 8" high and 6,5" deep at the base.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Great collection, all the best colours!!!

Do you find that the canvas bits on the euston get dirty?  I love the look of this bag, but would be worried about the canvas 'stripes'.


----------



## nat_79

Does anyone have a Roxy and Rosemary? Would be interested to see the size difference cos I am watching a Rosemary on Ebay, thanks!


----------



## nat_79

Have just seen the other thread!


----------



## bagcrazy123

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ Great collection, all the best colours!!!
> 
> Do you find that the canvas bits on the euston get dirty? I love the look of this bag, but would be worried about the canvas 'stripes'.


 
That's what I fear and that's why I only use it when I am wearing light coloured clothes. I spray Collonil on it too.


----------



## sarajane

Ali-B, now I've realised what the Jamie looks like - I've definitely seen it at Shepton. They've had that style a few times, reckon you could be lucky in Oct.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

OOh NOW I'm really excited.  That's the bag I really, really want.

Oak or Chocolate I'm not fussy.


----------



## sarajane

^^I've definitely seen it in black & I think oak. I'm sure I've tried it on as well!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

If anybody sees one at an outlet (I won't phone them because I can't really afford to buy a new bag right now) please let me know.  This is the one Mulberry that I simply Have to Have!  Preferrably Oak I think but would also like Chocolate (have I mentioned that a couple of times before!!!???  God don't I go on!!!)


----------



## myMANybags

1st to start....

Mulberry Picadilly Bag in Apple Green. A discontinued colour..but I thought it was special and rare.  Very good during summers to brighten up a look.

more to post soon.

Kevin


----------



## tiffanystar

Wow myMANybags thats a great bag I really like the colour.


----------



## Flossie

Wow a piccadilly


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

What a GORGEOUS colour!  Apple Green you say, WOW, might have to look into something in that colour.

Oooh look at Flossie, drooling over the Piccadilly Flossie?


----------



## Flossie

^^ For sure Ali....


----------



## myMANybags

please stop pimping your blog


----------



## lolahottot

Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions where I can get either a Mulberry Hanover or Langham ideally in Oak, but would consider any other colours. I have contacted Shepton Mallet, but no joy! Thanks


----------



## myMANybags

I seriously think you do not know what 'pimping' is....

anyways...it's not a big deal...dun see what the big fuss is here as if some 'crime' has been committed. Makes me laugh at these kind of childish antics.



myMANybags said:


> please stop pimping your blog


----------



## RascalCat

Updated family picture !

Yes - a chloe has sneaked in there. It also looks like the emmy is about to beat her up LOL


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Cool family Rascal - wow I counted 15!!!!!  Is that the forum record?


----------



## looby loo

Wow and double wow on your collection Rascal!!
I think your collection of colours is amazing its like looking at yummy sweets


----------



## samiyahk

wow rascalcat you collection is amazing, i love the variety of colours...is your paddy grey or black?
i've been looking for a deep red bag for ages now, and i've finally decided to take the plunge and pay full price for the gorgeous deep red saskia...it'll be my first chloe...just been debating about the price as its such a big jump in price from a mulberry. the saskia is £786 and the alternative is the fushia patent sommerset bag £495..or the east west raspberry maggie..i really need a red/pink bag for winter to offset ann the black and greys i usually wear then...any thoughts anyone?


----------



## Swanky

myMANybags said:


> I seriously think you do not know what 'pimping' is....
> 
> anyways...it's not a big deal...dun see what the big fuss is here as if some 'crime' has been committed. Makes me laugh at these kind of childish antics.


 
uh yeah. . . I actually do know what it is, maybe join us in the year 2008 for some urban slang?
I don't however, know what 'dun' is
Anyhow, the rules apply to EVERYONE evenly here, if you don't like it don't be looking for us to try and talk you into staying


----------



## mulberrymania

lolahottot said:


> Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions where I can get either a Mulberry Hanover or Langham ideally in Oak, but would consider any other colours. I have contacted Shepton Mallet, but no joy! Thanks


 

Hi LolaH ! Recognise you , welcome to the forum ! You can probably guess who I am !!????


----------



## RascalCat

Samiyahk - the paddington is anthracite (or coal). Its a gorgeous colour. Sort of deep grey with blue undertones.

Thank you ladies for your kind words about the collection


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lolahottot said:


> Does anyone have any ideas/suggestions where I can get either a Mulberry Hanover or Langham ideally in Oak, but would consider any other colours. I have contacted Shepton Mallet, but no joy! Thanks



There is a Hanover on eBay at the moment.


----------



## misstrine85

Just got this baby by the mailman 5 min ago  I'll post pics of my oak bays, oak long locked purse, oak locked cosmetics purse and oak agenda later on.


----------



## maplecottage

Oh I love your collection, really lovely!



bagcrazy123 said:


> Here is my Mulberry family:
> 
> Oak Bays
> Choc Bays
> Oak Jamie
> Choc Mollie
> Oak Euston
> Black Knightsbrigde
> 
> Guess what my favourite colours are?


----------



## MissBailey87

As a newbie in here, I'll just go for it 

Large Jody, black



East West Bayswater, chocolate



Long Locked Purse, chocolate



Belle, Chocolate



Locked Cosmetic Purse, Chocolate


----------



## MissBailey87

Oh I also have this heart keyring:


----------



## bagcrazy123

As a newbie in here, I'll just go for it 

Wow Miss B. for a newbie you already have quite a collection!   Love it!!


----------



## misstrine85

MissBailey87 said:


> As a newbie in here, I'll just go for it
> 
> Large Jody, black
> View attachment 553145
> 
> 
> East West Bayswater, chocolate
> View attachment 553146
> 
> 
> Long Locked Purse, chocolate
> View attachment 553147
> 
> 
> Belle, Chocolate
> View attachment 553148
> 
> 
> Locked Cosmetic Purse, Chocolate
> View attachment 553149


 
Hi Bailey, nice to see you here as well (finally )


----------



## misstrine85

My family (all oak):

Bayswater, Elgin, Locked cosmetic purse, Agenda and Long locked purse


----------



## bagcrazy123

Nice collection Misstrine! I  oak too!


----------



## MissBailey87

bagcrazy123 said:


> As a newbie in here, I'll just go for it
> 
> Wow Miss B. for a newbie you already have quite a collection!  Love it!!


 
Thank you.

*misstrine: Couldn't sleep, so I had to do something *


----------



## BAYLEY39

my family has five members at the moment


----------



## bagcrazy123

Great family Bayley, beautiful


----------



## flyvetjo

BAYLEY39 said:


> View attachment 555732
> 
> 
> my family has five members at the moment


 
Didn't you have a choco ivy bayswater? Did you sell it??


----------



## dollydaydream

flyvetjo said:


> Didn't you have a choco ivy bayswater? Did you sell it??


 

......and a choco Effie?


----------



## BAYLEY39

yes had an ivy bays which i passed on it was getting too heavy for me so downsized to a ledbury which has made me carry less than the kitchen sink hehe 
never had a choc effie though although i wouldn't mindx


----------



## rachiem

bayley, you didn't buy the Magenta Hanover from 2go2 did you?


----------



## MissBailey87

In a couple of days this little darling is joining my family


----------



## BAYLEY39

the magenta came from 2.go.2 yes


----------



## BAYLEY39

ooohh miss bailey a mini effie well done x


----------



## rachiem

Bayley, that was my original Hanover!! Look after her, she was lovely but I just never used her, hope you get more use than me.


----------



## MissBailey87

BAYLEY39 said:


> ooohh miss bailey a mini effie well done x


 
Thanks. Can't wait till she's here...


----------



## Cat_uk

Oh the beauty Miss Bailey, can't wait to see some modeling shots, lvoe the colour!


----------



## looby loo

That Brooke is so cute Miss Bailey! Can't wait for the piccies.


----------



## MissBailey87

Thanks all. A great deal too.. Just wait, she'll be flashed a lot


----------



## MissBailey87

She's here!!! Well actually she's been in my building for a couple of days, but my security'guy (who handles all packages and mail), had put it in the worng place 

But finally, yesterday, I stepped up to him and said that I was pretty sure that it was mine.. And so it was.. My God!!

And she's brand new, still with tags  So here she is:


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful bag Miss B! Congratulations!!


----------



## Livia1

Lovely Brooke!

Congratulations


----------



## serene

beautiful brooke, really


----------



## mombug

Hi Everyone, here they are, all the girls!!!!


----------



## MissBailey87

Thanks for the compliments, girls...

*Mombug: *What a beautiful collection!!!


----------



## mombug

MissBailey87 said:


> Thanks for the compliments, girls...
> 
> *Mombug: *What a beautiful collection!!!


Thanks Missbailey, and that vanilla Brooke is TDF!  Love the color and the style of that bag!!  Congrats to you!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow Mombug - your Annie is gorgeous!


----------



## sarajane

Fab collection Mombug!


----------



## mombug

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Wow Mombug - your Annie is gorgeous!


Thanks Ali, she's my absolute, all-time favorite.  That's why she's "Girl on Top"!!!


----------



## mombug

sarajane said:


> Fab collection Mombug!


Thanks so much Sarajane.  Just trying to figure out what's next?  Does it ever end . .


----------



## RascalCat

Updated family pic!! 

One with the all the family and one with just the mulberries.


----------



## mombug

Wow!!!!  You have a great collection of handbags!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarspice

Thaks for sharing your lovely collection with us Rascalcat.. still drooling over the bays in the back hehehe


----------



## RascalCat

Thanks ladies - appreciated.


----------



## samiyahk

ooh rascalcat i love the variety of your collection your patent smithfield is so unusal its got me drooling..on my quest for new black bag...


----------



## Linnea

Rascal, you've got an incredible range of colours!!! I have been sticking merely to black, however, I have started to feel that I really NEED SOME COLOUR! Piccies like yours make that feeling only stronger


----------



## bagcrazy123

Mombug and RascalCat you both have a wonderful collection!!


----------



## mombug

Thanks so much Bagcrazy!!!


----------



## looby loo

Poor ol rosemary was left out of this one!


----------



## BAYLEY39

looking good looby loo x


----------



## shopaholic1987

Having just joined this forum, I am amazed at how many Mulberry's you have. 

I have recently started collecting more expensive bags and at present I have just purchased my very first Mulberry Ledbury. I love it to pieces. I have just sprayed it with the Collonil spray and I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## sugarspice

Welcome to the forum chopaholic1987!! Congrats on your first purchase AND on joining the forum.. I am sure your collection will soon be quite big too! You just cant help it when youre on this bag mad forum!! hehe



shopaholic1987 said:


> Having just joined this forum, I am amazed at how many Mulberry's you have.
> 
> I have recently started collecting more expensive bags and at present I have just purchased my very first Mulberry Ledbury. I love it to pieces. I have just sprayed it with the Collonil spray and I'm pleased with the results.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Very nice family Looby! Love your new Bays too!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I thought I should post a photo of my Mulberry family as I'll be on a ban now until after christmas so this can be 2008's family!

(just look at the colour of that Hanover!  Lush!).

Okay so here they are:-

Oak Hanover, Oak Bays, Chocolate Roxanne, Chocolate Jamie, Oak Phoebe, Olive Euston, Oak Roxanne, Coconut Angelica, Chocolate Antony and Chocolate Somerset Shoulder Bag.

I'm definitely on a ban myself but I'm hoping I may be Oak Antony for my birthday!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful Ali!


----------



## robb01

Gorgeous


----------



## flyvetjo

Get many more bags Ali- you won't be able to fit them in one camera shot!!! The jamie is bigger than i imagined- gorgeous!


----------



## samiyahk

congrats ali!! know how long youve been on on a mission for jamie...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sorry I didn't realise the photo was going to come up so small, hopefully this one has come out a bit bigger.


----------



## mombug

Looby and Alibag, your families are FAB!!!!


----------



## filiparl

My lovely bays....


----------



## mombug

Filiparl, that is one gorgeous bays!!!!!


----------



## samiyahk

filiparl, love your gold bays!!!


----------



## krisluvspurses

Have I seen that small red bag before??? It's cute!


----------



## sugarspice

LOve the gold bays!


----------



## numnut

My collection! Sorry don't know how to make the photos bigger.ush:


----------



## mombug

Numnut, you have a beautiful family of Mulberry bags.  Love the lavender color, so pretty!!!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## salikons

pic of my growing family


----------



## bagcrazy123

Some family you got there!!


----------



## mombug

Whoa Salikons, unbelievable family!!!  I am !!!!  Gorgeous, Magnificent.  Yowsa!!!


----------



## salikons

Thanks for the kind comments. I love my family. I tend to shift bags a lot according to outfit so I use them all, and I like to have the classic styles in different colors.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

There are some really beautiful collections here.

Numnut - what side is that Somerset Bag?  I have the Shoulder Bag (the same as Salikons but in Chocolate) and your's looks bigger.  If it is, how do you get on with it?  Is it lovely?  (I'm thinking that one of those could be my Black Mulberry!).

Salikons - what a beautiful collection.  I love how Pebble Mabel really grabs your eye because of the colour difference from the rest of your collection.


----------



## sarajane

Here's my updated family - choc Hanover, lemon Roxanne, mustard Poppy, coral Agyness, magenta Hanover, plum Somerset, lavender Martha, black Alana, black despatch, black Helier, tangerine Araline.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Such a lovely lot of colour SJ - I feel the need for something Green in there though!!


----------



## sarajane

^^Green & blue are definitely missing. Then I could sing that rainbow song!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sarajane said:


> ^^Green & blue are definitely missing. Then I could sing that rainbow song!



Green and Blue definitely!


----------



## salikons

Isn't it lovely to see so many different collections?
some really colorful and some very classic colored, some with almost only new styles and some with old. some small and some big, but they all seems so beautiful when you look at them. And you always find new bags that are beautiful


----------



## numnut

Ali- Bagpuss - my chocolate somerset is called a hobo and yes it is larger than the two sizes on the website. I notice there are a couple on ebay at the moment. Its about 33cm X 24cm (13 X 9 inches) and is a great size. This is definitely my sling and go bag. I have a bag liner which helps keep things in order as it has loads of space inside.

I love it and it was a rash buy from Bicester - never even seen it before! I would recommend it - have a look at ebay, Retail price is usually £295 if you can still get them in the larger size.


----------



## mombug

Sarajane, you have a gorgeous collection.  Your coral Agyness is exceptionally beautiful.  I can't believe the bags that everyone has here, and all of the individual tastes.  All so fantastic!!!!


----------



## sugarspice

SJ, great collection! Loving the variety of colours and styles!

Salikons, great collection, your mabel is a beauty!

Numnut, thats a lovely family youve got there! Love how all your bags are different. The peachy colour is so nice.. is that the lavendar darwin or a shade of mulberry leather I havent seen before?


----------



## numnut

yes its the lavender darwin and it is a lovely deep pink - dusty rose I call it!


----------



## ditab

Salikons, lovely family shot.  I love how the Pebble Mabel pops out - it looks almost metallic 

SJ, I think I commented on your family shot on another thread but I'll say it again, WOW!  What a stunning collection of colour


----------



## ditab

Finally, I've got an updated family shot  Here is my much loved Mulberry collection 







Clockwise (ish) from top left:
Chocolate Antony (DH's ), Coffee Joni, Navy Pleated Poppy, Vanilla Roxanne with vanilla postman's lock keyring, Purple East West Bayswater, Chocolate Elgin with oak luggage label, Black mini Mabel, Teal Marine Milton Large Hobo with gold heart frame keyring, teal Milton long wallet, Black Araline with red seahorse keyring, Black Rivet purse (aka Jody clutch), oak zip wallet, gold heart keyring, Oak Emmy with chocolate enamel Bayswater keyring, Olive Martha & Seville Jody.


----------



## ditab

And a vertical, up-the-stairs shot:


----------



## bagcrazy123

Really wonderful collection! I like them all!!


----------



## pixie01

Love your family ditab


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Fantastic collection, love the colours!!!


----------



## ditab

Thanks, girls  

hula, looking at the pic, it's sort of an even split between neutrals and colours, I think.  I do feel like I'm missing a large black bag but if I had one, I'm sure I'd use it too much, rather than thinking "ooh, which colour bag can I wear today?" kind of thing.


----------



## Linnea

Wow, all you guys have truly amazing collections! Love them!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Yep, seville, purple, blue, turqoise.... amazing!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Yey thanks Ditab!  Fantastic, colourful collection.  Lots of keyrings too!  Very nice.


----------



## salikons

a really beautiful collection


----------



## RascalCat

wow SJ, Salikons and Ditab - fantastic collections love them!


----------



## looby loo

Ditab your collection is fantastic esp the navy pleated poppy and purple ledbury....WOW!


----------



## shopaholic1987

Well I though I would post my first Mulberry. My oak Ledbury. Frightened to use her at the moment because of the weather.


----------



## samiyahk

ditab is your black mini mabel in patent?...


----------



## ditab

samiyahk said:


> ditab is your black mini mabel in patent?...


 
No, it's the regular mini Mabel - I think it's goatskin, isn't it?  It's really highly polished so looks quite shiny in photos - but it's not patent 

Thanks for your lovely comments, all


----------



## sarajane

Ditab, wow, wow, wow!!! I could walk off with your navy Poppy, purple e/w & Milton, they are such gorgeous colours. 
Oh, you've got me wanting something in purple & turquoise badly now. 
Your collection is so well put together, you've all occasions & seasons covered. I always feel mine is a right hotchpotch!!


----------



## ditab

sarajane said:


> Your collection is so well put together, you've all occasions & seasons covered. I always feel mine is a right hotchpotch!!


 
That's so funny to read because it is SO not the case.  I haven't put it together deliberately at all - it's just evolved.  My rule of not duplicating syles or colours seems to make it appear put together but really it was just a case of being able to justify the next bag I wanted.

Having said all that, it's now easy to justify: something green, something metallic, a large black bag... it goes on and on   There was a full page advert on the back of last week's Grazia with 2 Shimmys (Shimmies?!) and, while I really love the bag, I can't justify any of the colours without selling something (which I don't want to) so I'm now praying that they bring it out in metallic


----------



## samiyahk

ditab is your oange mabel here yet?...i love your mini mabel its so cute!


----------



## ditab

samiyahk said:


> ditab is your oange mabel here yet?...i love your mini mabel its so cute!


 
   It's   Will update the thread...


----------



## mombug

shopaholic1987 said:


> Well I though I would post my first Mulberry. My oak Ledbury. Frightened to use her at the moment because of the weather.


Shopaholic, beautiful Ledbury.  That was on my wish list, but now I am just :banned:.  Congrats on your first Mulberry, won't be your last, I'm sure!!!


----------



## morgan20

Here is my small but loved family!!









North/South Somerset, Euston and Blenheim
Boston and Jemma Rio


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Very nice collection Morgan, and so different too.


----------



## morgan20

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Very nice collection Morgan, and so different too.


Thank you-Choc Euston now gone(only had her just over one month), so collection is smaller.

After Bays now


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely family Morgan, congrats!


----------



## pixie01

Beautiful family morgan


----------



## morgan20

Thank you


----------



## mombug

Ditab and Morgan, you both have beautiful collections.  Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## sarajane

Great collection Morgan. Love the Jemma!


----------



## morgan20

sarajane said:


> Great collection Morgan. Love the Jemma!


Thank you-Loving your collection too


----------



## tireebabe

Here are my babies


----------



## morgan20

Lovely Tiree-Oh I do love the choc bays.  Also the rest of the family look great!!


----------



## tireebabe

thanks, the photo isn't great.  I'll take one in better light soon.


----------



## pixie01

Love your babies tiree


----------



## samina

Ditab & SJ love your collections sooooooo much colour and they r FAB!!!


----------



## tiffanystar

Tiree I'm really loving the denim Mabel, it's stunning. Do you wear it with jeans?


----------



## tireebabe

tiffanystar said:


> Tiree I'm really loving the denim Mabel, it's stunning. Do you wear it with jeans?


 
I wear it with anything but mainly casual things like jeans.  It's such a versatile colour, I love it.


----------



## samiyahk

love your bag collection tiree!

ditab how come you're mysteriously quiet after recieving orange mabel? piccy pls!!!


----------



## ditab

samiyahk said:


> ditab how come you're mysteriously quiet after recieving orange mabel? piccy pls!!!


 
  It's my Christmas present so I can't have it yet  Counting down until the 25th....

Lovely family shot, tiree


----------



## tireebabe

Thanks Ditab...I'm tempted to put my roxy away till Xmas so I have something to get excited about.


----------



## BAYLEY39

oooohhh good idea tb


----------



## Linnea

Updated family pic. Four black babies are gone and two new ones have joined the gang (Mabel and Roxy). Choco Antony is on its way and then I just have to decide on which "smart" baby to buy. Not that colourful, but a good start after only black bags, don't you think?


----------



## samiyahk

lovely collection linnea..is that a black mini mabel? the heart keyring looks really good on your black elgin!


----------



## Linnea

Thanks ! Yes, it is the mini Mabel in black goat leather. The others are black Annie, black Elgin, black Bayswater, oak Roxanne and choco Mabel.


----------



## samina

Fab collection Linnea love the black bays n choco mabel x


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection! All my favourite colours!!


----------



## tireebabe

What a gorgeous collection, such a classic collection with a bag for every occasion.


----------



## pixie01

My small but beautiful glace family


----------



## bagcrazy123

pixie01 said:


> My small but beautiful glace family


 

*Both are so lovely!! *


----------



## Minimouse

This thread is fabulous.  Everyone's collection, whether big or small, are inspiring.


----------



## salikons

Linnea Love the collection. Good luck in adding color


----------



## looby loo

Ali- can't beieve I missed you out, anyway your collection is gorgeous, esp oak hanover (  and not forgetting jamie). Can't believe you only got into Mulberry this year-amazing!

Pixie- very cute duo!!

salikons-Lovely collection esp the peple mabel and oak rosemary ( hope you are getting on better now!

Linnea- very nice!!


----------



## mombug

Ali, where is your Oak Hanover, what page can I view it on here?  I missed that completely too.  

Tiree, your collection overwhelms me, so gorgeous, wowee!!!!  Loving all the chocolate.

Linnea - beautiful!! Im green with envy over Ms. Elgin.  

Pixie, love the glace collection.  

Everyone's bags are so beautiful, love to look!!!


----------



## klp0213

Ladies, it's so inspiring to see your Mulberry families!  I love the variety and colours!

Finally, here is a photo of my Mulberry family for you all to see!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Hopefully - this photo has come out a little larger.

This is for *Mombug*.  

Oak Hanover
Oak Bays
Chocolate Roxy
Oak Phoebe
Chocolate Jamie
Oak Roxy
Olive Euston
Coconut Angelica
Chocolate Antony
Chocolate Somerset Shoulder


----------



## bagcrazy123

Klp and Ali: Beautiful collections!!


----------



## pixie01

Ali and klp gorgeous collections


----------



## flyvetjo

KLP - we have v similar taste!!! the bag in the middle- what's it called. I really liked it when i saw it IRL in a small boutique. Keep hoping it crops up in an outlet. i also have annie, phoebe and bays!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ rachel?


----------



## clooneyismine

^^^ hayworth?


----------



## klp0213

You were right clooneyismine!  flyvetjo, the black bag in the middle is called 'Hayworth' and I love her to bits!  Great design inside and out, also slightly smaller than the Bays which is good.  I always put so much stuff in my Bays that my shoulder ends up killing me!

I really love my Phoebe and Annie - perfect size and very comfy to carry.  What colours are your bags flyvetjo?


----------



## flyvetjo

hello!
I've got oak Annie and oak phoebe. Chocolate ivy bayswater. Couple of Antony's, somerset shoulder bag in plum and a small choco somerset shoulder bag and a little choco ledbury!

Love your hayworth!


----------



## klp0213

I love your plum Somerset Jo - beautiful colour!  Are these in the outlets?


----------



## sarajane

^^Yes. They're a special purchase at £276. There's not many around now though!

Linnea & KLP, fab collections.


----------



## Linnea

Here are all my Mulberry "goodies", not only bags.


----------



## klp0213

^^^ Beautiful collection Linnea!  I'm loving your choc Mabel and oak Roxy.    I think I need...


----------



## stannymanny




----------



## klp0213

^^^ Wow, beautiful collection stanny!  So many different colours and styles - I'm loving the little green one!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Stunning collection Stanny, beautiful!


----------



## stannymanny

klp0213 said:


> ^^^ Wow, beautiful collection stanny! So many different colours and styles - I'm loving the little green one!


 
Thanks for your kind comments. My first purchase was the Oak Bay followed by the little green one (I don't think it has a name - I bought it at Bicester). One of my favourites is the other one without a name (the one that looks like the butterfly). I have not yet used the Ginger Annie as yet or the cosmetic bag.

Stannymanny


----------



## tireebabe

Your ginger annie and oak bays are TDF


----------



## pixie01

I love your collection stannymanny


----------



## morgan20

Oh I like your Ginger Annie-I wish I got Ginger Alana in the Summer now!

Lovely collection


----------



## morgan20

New and improved picture of my small family (taken with a better camera)


----------



## bagcrazy123

Nice family Morgan!!


----------



## klp0213

Updated family photo!


----------



## ratrat

Oh klp0213 they are beauty...  Your new Plum Grace really stands out as well.
First thing in the moring in the office, you wake me up nicely!
Thank you for sharing...  If they ever make Bayswater in your Plum Grace I think I will jump on it.


----------



## klp0213

^^Good morning ratrat!  Glad I could perk up your day!

Mulberry did make a Bays in plum glace - have a look at one in the photo reference thread, post 281.  It's absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## ratrat

^^ Oh No you set me off for the search now...  
(Where was I, when they were on the shelves??)


----------



## pheebs

Here's my little family


----------



## bagcrazy123

That is a very beautiful and colourful family you have there pheebs! Gorgeous!


----------



## sarajane

Lovely colourful family Pheebs.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Lovely collections girls


----------



## flyvetjo

Wow - great collections! i must get around to doing an updated family pic in the new year!!!


----------



## samina

Pheebs - Love the family pics


----------



## maplecottage

Joined end of September last year and have built up a collection that I am really happy with, did my best not to impulse buy in sales and only bought what I would really use, I hope I can keep to my rules in 2009!

Here's my small but hardworking collection, once again average quality photo thanks to Apple iphone.


----------



## pheebs

Looking mighty fine maple! Pebble Mabel looks particularly lovely


----------



## maplecottage

Thanks Pheebs, love your collection, so colourful and diverse.

I really must get some colour in to the collection, thanks for sharing your family with us!


----------



## flyvetjo

maple- great staple collection you've got there!!! love all your bays!


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection Maple!  Your new Mabel looks great!  Will you do some modeling pics for us?


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Maple.


----------



## sugarspice

Lovely collection Maplecottage!! Hehe youre like me, if like something, you buy it in two or three colours!!! Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## oldbaggage

I will add my family as soon as I decide which one I am going to ad from the sle ! I know the sensible addition would be an oak bayswater or a roxy but I overlooked them for the Phoebe in chocolate once and I regret it , but I love the functiOnality and pockets of the mabel not to mention the colours ! I am just worrying about sizes of them. I can't procratinate too long or they will all be gone AAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRGHHHHHHHH !


----------



## salikons

Love the collection Mapel. We sure have same bagtaste. When I see your Anthony I might think I will skip alla my salesmessangeras and just go for an Anthony instead.


----------



## maplecottage

thanks so much Jo

Hi Klp, tried to do modelling pics last night but was having a bad photo day, will try again today though 

Thanks so much Hula

Hi Sugar, I know exactly what you are saying, have you posted a family pic?

Hi Oldbaggage, look forward to the family photos, good luck with your mabel decision - hope you choose the size right for you and colour, as you say they are going quickly.

Hi Salikons, it is true we do have the same taste in bags! Love the Antony btw, easy to adjust, decent enough size, not too big, not too small - use it on pram runs to the station everyday, has withstood the snow and rain no problem at all - mind you it has been well Colloniled


----------



## Linnea

Fabulous collection Maple! I  the colours on that pic. One modelling picture of you with your black boots and black Bays, please...?


----------



## sugarspice

maplecottage said:


> Hi Sugar, I know exactly what you are saying, have you posted a family pic?
> 
> Hi Maple, I have posted a family pic in the family pic thread a while back. It is the same pic as my avatar although the oak phoebe is no longer with me. It is now with another lovely TPFer! Enjoy your bags!


----------



## hannahc123

freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ba87cbb5d9.jpg

Here is a piccy of my small Mulberry family, i'm hoping my next edition will be a Roxanne.

Black patent mabel, purple congo bayswater and black patent roxanne pouch.

Everyone has such gorgeous collections!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hannahc123 said:


> freeimagehosting.net/uploads/th.ba87cbb5d9.jpg
> 
> Here is a piccy of my small Mulberry family, i'm hoping my next edition will be a Roxanne.
> 
> Black patent mabel, purple congo bayswater and black patent roxanne pouch.
> 
> Everyone has such gorgeous collections!



Thats a lovely collection and WOW I LOVE the Purple Congo Bayswater!


----------



## samiyahk

hanna i love your black patent mabel its sooo classy and your purple bays is tdf!!


----------



## watchthestars

Here's mine.


----------



## ratrat

hannahc & watchthestars, both are fab!  Love your colours & styles to bits.
I REALLLY have to have purple bag.  KLP's purple grace started it and now two of you....


----------



## maplecottage

Sugar, love your diverse collection!

Linnea, will do, still haven't taken modelling pics yet - madame has just learnt how to crawl forward so am racing around after her at the minute!

Watchthestars, really like how you have combined classic designs with modern bright colours - bold and sassy!

Hanna, your collection is really racy, gorgeous!


----------



## alycat

Updated Family Pic!







Top row - Choc Darwin Annie, Antique Choc Darwin Bayswater, Black Smooth Polished Dahlia

Middle row - Putty Somerset Tote, Oak Hanover, Black Natural Leather Bayswater

Front - Oak Darwin Belgrave


----------



## sarajane

^^A very elegant, classic collection Aly.


----------



## hulahoop

^^ I love your collection!


----------



## ditab

That's a stunning collection, Aly  It tones together really nicely.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Very beautiful collection!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Its a beautiful and classic collection Aly, they really complement each other.


----------



## Linnea

OMG Aly, I love your bags!! Absolutely gorgeous ! Beautiful range of colours...


----------



## salikons

Aly, a real classic collection in my taste. Beautiful bags.


----------



## flyvetjo

Love your collection Aly!!!


----------



## maplecottage

Hi Aly, you have lovely taste in bags, very elegant and great range to choose from.


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful collection Aly!


----------



## baipang

Hi ladies, I'm a new Mulberry lover and I just spent one night and one morning reading through this great thread! Thank you for all the attractive pictures!


----------



## hulahoop

^^ welcome!!


----------



## salikons

I thought I would do an update of my familypic. Only one missing is black minimabel otherwise they are all there.


----------



## tireebabe

Lovely collection ^^. What a great mix of traditional styles and colours along with a splash of brightness.


----------



## ratrat

All and every single ones so beautiful    - classic oaks, chocs & blacks are lovely of course but red & pebble stands out so nicely.  In fact pebble looks almost silver-grey.  And little baby Bays makes me smile.  Do you use it as keyring?


----------



## salikons

No I use the minibays as a small bag inside the others for medicine. It is my SOS bag, I have a small mulberry heartkeyring for keys


----------



## ratrat

Mmmm that's a good idea 
You can go to Mulberry shop with your Large Bays, at the till you can bring out Normal Bays out of it then East-West out of it and mini Bays and pay.  I bet you will have huge discount!


----------



## salikons

The SA would be in   when she thinks of how much money I would have spent on the bags.

I would love the look on her face if I done that, almost worth trying.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow Salikons - your collection has certainly grown from your first 'family photo' posted on this thread!

I love the little shot of Red in the middle!


----------



## klp0213

I love your collection Salikons!  All that oak is beautiful and the red really pops - gorgeous!


----------



## hulahoop

they are gorgeous salikons.


----------



## ratrat

My first attempt - !  It has to be done in day light it seems...  Sorry about the darkness.


----------



## hulahoop

^^ Wow! what a lovely and varied collection!  Is that a marine bays on the right?


----------



## salikons

Lovely collection, lots of different bags and colors. All beautyful


----------



## ratrat

Thank you for quick comment!  My small M-family that I'm quite happy with. 
Hulahoop, it's Bafffalo Teal Bays - same as of some Miltons were made of, I think.


----------



## ticklepink

WOW, lovely collection, you certainly have superb taste.


----------



## flyvetjo

salikons and rat rat - gorgeous collections. yours has grown so fast salikons!!!!

rat rat- love the diversity!!!


----------



## klp0213

ratrat - LOVE your collection!  Gorgeous bags!


----------



## ditab

Lovely collections, salikons & ratrat.  I've never seen the Jody in blue before


----------



## ratrat

Thank you again ladies, for kind compliment :shame:
ditab, that blue Jody lives in my office drawer and comes out for business lunch & lunch time shopping (rather than bring out whole Bays).  She is lovely!


----------



## riffraff

Wow Salikons and ratrat, stunning collections.


----------



## Linnea

My collection ! Sorry that it looks like a total mess... I am still blushing after seeing them all out at once. I just threw them into the corner, quickly took the pic and shove them back into the cupboard... Poor bags!


----------



## Kriscat

Very nice collection, Linnea! I will post some pics myself, but will have to wait until I am home alone....I don't think my husband will understand
Kris


----------



## klp0213

Linnea, your collection is absolutely gorgeous!  I love the Kensington especially!


----------



## flyvetjo

Linnea- beautiful collection!!!! When Dh returns from his business trip with the camera i'll do a new family pic. haven't done one since I acquired choco ledbury, plum somerset and oak jacquetta!!!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful families, all of them!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh Linnea, your collection is gorgeous (all my favourite colours) and you've put a real spanner in my works (sorry, that sounds a little rude!), I really, really, really love that Chocolate Mabel!!!


----------



## Linnea

^^^ Thanks guys! It is hard to believe all those bags are actually mine, mine, MINE !!!!

Ali, choccy Mabel is a great bag (not trying to enable you, I am just being honest )! It is so easy to use: don't require spraying, light weight, easy to get in and out of, beautiful colour, leather that is supposed to get marks (don't have to baby it) and it really gets better with use. Yup, cannot think of anything bad to say.

I must say that Mabel is one of Mulberry's most succesful designs for an everyday bag !


----------



## Tote Girl

Super bags, well done!


----------



## salikons

Nice collection Linnea.


----------



## Minimouse

Although pics are posted in another thread, I believe Croxley's Roxy Herd is worthy of posting here.


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^I'm still speechless!!!!!


----------



## tiffanystar

Amazing!!


----------



## Sitrus

I speechless too!


----------



## etalb1111

everytime i look at this amazing pic i just burst out laughing - its amazing!!


----------



## pheebs

Croxley is a legend, totally awe inspiring!


----------



## alison123

this years Turner prize surely!


----------



## Linnea

WOW! Mulberry should see that! Amazing !


----------



## salikons

WOW, she really like Roxys


----------



## Lillan

OMG 
I never realized that they came in all those colours!
I would probably died if I had so many bags, having a fear of keeping to much stuff in my house 
I am very impressed!


----------



## hulahoop

Minimouse said:


> Although pics are posted in another thread, I believe Croxley's Roxy Herd is worthy of posting here.




wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sugarspice

OMG I CANT BELIEVE MY EYES


----------



## Claudia123

That is soooooo cool, The Roxanne sculpture, a work of art!


----------



## keeledover

Croxley is indeed the alpha bag lady!

Here is my (much smaller!) collection...

The antony and the bays on teh right are both actually gunmetal - antony caught most of the flash, it is a shade lighter anyway but not as dramatic as in here


----------



## flyvetjo

Lovely collection keeledover. Love the keyring on your black bays!!!!!


----------



## Kriscat

Hi guys, finally home alone and it is safe to bring my bags out for a family pic!
Kris


----------



## ratrat

Keeledover, you have lovely family, classic + little twist, gorgeous!

Kriscat, you also have well balanced collection, all occasion covered (& I love your kitchen unit & floor, it's kitchen isn't it?)


----------



## Kriscat

ratrat, thanks - it's the washroom 
Kris


----------



## sugarspice

ratrat said:


> Keeledover, you have lovely family, classic + little twist, gorgeous!
> 
> Kriscat, you also have well balanced collection, all occasion covered (& I love your kitchen unit & floor, it's kitchen isn't it?)


 

Ditto! loving the bags keeledover and kriscat and the wash room floor and units!


----------



## pheebs

Keeledover- Loving your antony and the angelicas! 

Kris- you've got all bases covered, love the orange mini poppy especially


----------



## flyvetjo

Kris- great versatile collection!!!!!


----------



## Linnea

Keeledover & Kriscat , you both have beautiful collections!!!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Keeledover and Kriscat: beautiful families, congratulations!


----------



## hulahoop

Kriscat and Keeledover, great collections!


----------



## Kriscat

Thank you so much, ladies!
Kris


----------



## klp0213

Keeledover - beautiful collection, I'm loving your gunmetal bags!

Kris - WOW - fab collection, so many colours and styles to choose from.  Gorgeous!


----------



## roxanne oak

OH MY GOD ROXANNE HEAVEN a few pages back WOW!!! have just finished looking through this - an hour - ehem, i'm not procrastinating from revision too much - i love everyone's collections, my BF's begged me to come away but i couldn't... because of you lovely ladies i want...

roxanne (given) - oak
mabel - red, blue or pebble or black : undecided!!
bayswater - black
a little (effie is it??) roxy type one - ooh chocolate (but only if the strap is long enough to go across my body)
a teeny baby bayswater one (soooooooo cute)

...to start with....  

but right now my family is in-utero (money in a money box)


----------



## riffraff

Blimey!


----------



## flyvetjo

Finally an updated picture!!!!





oak jaquetta, choco ivy bays, oak annie, oak phoebe, choc ledbury, plum somerset tote (regular size), somerset shoulder bag (canvas strap) and one choco and one black Antony.


----------



## klp0213

What a lovely collection Jo!  Your plum Somerset is a lovely pop of colour!  You must start using your Phoebe though, it hasn't got much patina at all!


----------



## ratrat

Beautiful collection, classic, versatile and with colour variations.  Love them all!


----------



## Kriscat

Lovely collection - the plum Somerset is gorgeous ...
Kris


----------



## sugarspice

Gorgeous bags Jo! I think youve got all occasions covered with your bags and the Plum Somerset is such a yummy juicy colour!!


----------



## hulahoop

Veeery nice Jo!


----------



## Lillan

Lovely collection Jo.

Here is a photo of my little Mulberry family


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Fabulous!!


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection Lillan!  I love your Zinia and green poppy!


----------



## keeledover

Gorgeous collection, Jo  - I love the Bays with the leaves on - is it chocolate? 
Lilian, the blacks and green look great together - I'd want to take all 3 out at once! Is the back one a poppy satchel?


----------



## sarajane

Here's my turquoise family. 
Aqua Mabel, teal/marine large Milton hobo, teal/marine Milton clutch & purse. 
I'll do my others later.

Lillan, love the green of your small Poppy & Jo, blimey your family has sure grown!


----------



## salikons

Lillian love the black zinia


----------



## Kriscat

Lillan; very nice - especially love the green poppy
Sarajane; wow, great colours - and the scarf to match
Kris


----------



## sugarspice

Wow gorgeous bags!!:okay:


----------



## Lillan

Thank you everybody!  Yes, keeledover it is the Poppy Satchel.
I love the little zinia, I feel I can use her to more or less all opportunities. Over the last few moths she has been on a christening, funeral + dinner arties.
Sarajane, I think we have similar taste in color, so no surprising your turquoise family, I find STUNNING in color!


----------



## flyvetjo

SJ that colour is so you! 

Lillan- love that photo- your bags are stunning!

Thanks for the lovely comments girls. My family cannot grow any more! someone will have to go before another can join!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

flyvetjo said:


> SJ that colour is so you!
> 
> Lillan- love that photo- your bags are stunning!
> 
> Thanks for the lovely comments girls. *My family cannot grow any more! someone will have to go before another can join!!*!!



Yeah yeah


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^^ well seeing as jacquetta is now being returned...................


----------



## klp0213

^^what?!


----------



## flyvetjo

klp0213 said:


> ^^what?!


 

take a look at Haefens thread KLP!!!


----------



## sarajane

Lillan said:


> Thank you everybody! Yes, keeledover it is the Poppy Satchel.
> I love the little zinia, I feel I can use her to more or less all opportunities. Over the last few moths she has been on a christening, funeral + dinner arties.
> Sarajane, I think we have similar taste in color, so no surprising your turquoise family, I find STUNNING in color!


 

^^Lillan, I think we do, I just love the green of your small Poppy!


----------



## charliefarlie

Lillian, I love your Poppys, that green is wow!

and Flyvetjo, a really nice useable collection, lovely


----------



## etalb1111

sarajane - lovely turq collection - that mabel is edible!


----------



## keeledover

SJ, what a beautiful collection of turquoise/teal! I was very tempted by the milton shoulder hobo, but it was just a little too big on me. I may see if there are any of the clutches left..... (although technically on the sofa!)


----------



## flyvetjo

ok when you look at this picture just pretend oak jacquetta and ledbury aren't there but a choco phoebe has taken their place!!!!


----------



## ratrat

Jo, they are beautiful... and I feel sad to pretend not to see Jacquetta & Ledbury.  Well you need the new family pic again soon!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely family Jo, really sorry about Jacquetta, but glad choc Phoebe is going to fill the empty space.


----------



## maplecottage

Jo, it's such a well balanced collection, I am really impressed, plum looks lovely - sad to see Ledbury and Jacquetta go, more so the Jacquetta - can understand why little ledbury had to go, handhelds are harder to use for sure, looking forward to seeing phoebe, think she's going to suit your currently collection beautifully.


----------



## flyvetjo

Thanks girls! Whole jacquetta saga has just peeved me and well little ledbury- so cute, but handheld only doesn't really work for my lifestyle and I finally had to admit it!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

New family picture of my growing girls and keyrings!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Mrs.V!!


----------



## sugarspice

Love your varied collection MrsV!

Sorry to hear your jacquetta and ledbury had gto go flyvetyo but im glad youre getting a phoebe in place of it


----------



## ratrat

Love your collections!  Never seen your Bays colour... even you are calling it 'Raddish red', is it real name??  It's beautiful.  Coral colour, isn't it?  Love it!!


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful collection Mrs V!  Your indigo e/w Bays really is stunning and I love that cat keyring!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ lovely collection!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

ratrat said:


> Love your collections! Never seen your Bays colour... even you are calling it 'Raddish red', is it real name?? It's beautiful. Coral colour, isn't it? Love it!!


 
Thanks ratrat, the bays does look coral in the picture but she is a red with pink undertones in real life, just like a radish!! I had never heard of it before either, she was an outlet special edition and she is definately one of my favourites now!! 

Klp I couldn't belive my luck when I saw the black cat in HOF, unfortunately she was the only keyring not in the sale!!  Just my luck!!

Bag Crazy, the collection just needs an emerald bays now!! 

Thanks for your kind comments everyone   Here's to the next one!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Bag Crazy, the collection just needs an emerald bays now!! 
I am not letting her go, sorry! If ever...


----------



## klp0213

Mrs V - if you ever tire of your kitty keyring, please think of me!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Mrs V lovely collection!!!


----------



## klp0213

An updated family photo.......again!!!  

Joni (hanging up)
Oak Roxy A4 tote & black Hayworth
Pebble Mabel & Plum Somerset
Black Phoebe, Choc Phoebe & Oak Phoebe with oak horse keyring
Choc Rosemary, Oak Rosemary & Black Rosemary


----------



## flyvetjo

Wow- KLP you have a fabulous collection. I can see why you aren't lusting after anything else !!! (at the moment!!!)

Would you be able to do modelling pics with the joni on the catwalk thread?


----------



## klp0213

^^Thanks Jo.  Yes, I'm very pleased with all my girls.  Once they're all out it really hits home how many I've got.  I find myself thinking I should let go of one or two, but which??  Dunno, can't decide.


----------



## flyvetjo

I think you should keep them all but then adopt a one in , one out policy so you only buy something if you prefer it to something you've already got!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I am SO gonna start using my Oak Phoebe because yours, KLP, looks divine.  I thought I preferred mine looking new but that Patina is gorgeous.  I'm off to swap my stuff over NOW!

Also, although I've seen comparison photos of Roxy and Rosemary, I had no idea that Rosemary was as small as Phoebe.  They look so tiny down there on the bottom step!

Great collection KLP!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

klp0213 said:


> ^^Thanks Jo.  Yes, I'm very pleased with all my girls.  Once they're all out it really hits home how many I've got.  I find myself thinking I should let go of one or two, but which??  Dunno, can't decide.



I don't think you should let some go just because of how many you have - if you use them all and they are all paid for (without going into debt) then why not keep them!

Yeah, if you want to get another one, then maybe do a 1 in, 1 out policy, but getting rid of some just because you feel you have too many - never!  If that was the case, I shouldn't buy a bag ever again - I can't fit them all (nicely) in my cupboard as it is!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

KLP your girls look spectacular, I love the hayworth she looks snazzy and practical at the same time.  If ever kitty needs to go wandering I will let you know!

Thanks for your kind comments Jo, your own collection is something special!

Bag Crazy, I thought as much!!  Can't blame a girl for trying though!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I don't think you should let some go just because of how many you have - if you use them all and they are all paid for (without going into debt) then why not keep them!
> 
> Yeah, if you want to get another one, then maybe do a 1 in, 1 out policy, but getting rid of some just because you feel you have too many - never! If that was the case, I shouldn't buy a bag ever again - I can't fit them all (nicely) in my cupboard as it is!


 
I absolutely agree Ali, it would be a sin to split them up, don't forget some are for different times of year too.


----------



## sarajane

Klp, fab collection. Love the way plum Somerset & pebble Mabel zing against the neutrals. You've got all shapes & sizes covered there.


----------



## Kriscat

klp - gorgeous! Love your collection 
Kris


----------



## hulahoop

fabulous collection KLP!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection KLP! Is there 1 that you love or use most?


----------



## klp0213

flyvetjo said:


> I think you should keep them all but then adopt a one in , one out policy so you only buy something if you prefer it to something you've already got!



Good idea Jo.  I did this with choc Phoebe so that Bays and Annie could go.


----------



## klp0213

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I am SO gonna start using my Oak Phoebe because yours, KLP, looks divine.  I thought I preferred mine looking new but that Patina is gorgeous.  I'm off to swap my stuff over NOW!
> 
> Also, although I've seen comparison photos of Roxy and Rosemary, I had no idea that Rosemary was as small as Phoebe.  They look so tiny down there on the bottom step!
> 
> Great collection KLP!



Ali, my oak Phoebe had most of that patina when I bought it off ebay.  I was kind of disappointed because I wanted it to age with use by me, not someone else.  However, I've now realised this is a good thing because I don't have to baby her at all.  Get using yours!

The Rosemary style is deceptively small.  I can comfortably fit the same if not slightly more in those than my Phoebes!


----------



## klp0213

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I don't think you should let some go just because of how many you have - *if you use them all and they are all paid for (without going into debt) then why not keep them!*
> 
> Yeah, if you want to get another one, then maybe do a 1 in, 1 out policy, but getting rid of some just because you feel you have too many - never!  If that was the case, I shouldn't buy a bag ever again - *I can't fit them all (nicely) in my cupboard as it is!*



I do use them all, just not as much as I would if I didn't have so many!  And, sadly I have gotten myself into a little bit of debt with all the buying I've been doing. :shame:  My justification for racking up the debt is that some of my bags are so rare - black Rosemary and Phoebe in particular - that I didn't want to miss my chance just because I couldn't technically afford it at the time.  I would have felt cheated!  I'm not worried though because I know I'll find a way to pay it off.   Plus, interest-free credit cards can be really useful!!!!!


----------



## klp0213

mrsvincenoir said:


> KLP your girls look spectacular, I love the hayworth she looks snazzy and practical at the same time.  If ever kitty needs to go wandering I will let you know!



Thanks Mrs V!  Hayworth is a work of beauty imo: a great size, very easy to get in/out of, lots of compartments and pockets on the inside and she's lovely to look at!  If I ever go back to work she'd make a great bag for the job!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks SJ, Kriscat, Hula & BC!

SJ, yes, I think my collection is pretty rounded.  The only thing I don't have is a Mulberry clutch, but we don't have many occasions which call for that so I'm not particularly bothered.  On the rare occasion that DH and I go out for dinner, my Phoebes work perfectly!

Jo, forgot to say I'll do a modeling pic of Joni tomorrow!

BC, at the moment my go-to bag is choc Phoebe but I use pebble Mabel a lot too.  I took Joni out today and fell in love all over again!


----------



## Candydog

http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/pp156/Candydog/

Hi Ladies

Havent figured out how to add piccies, so hopefully I have added this link correctly.  

I have really enjoyed looking at everyone elses families.


----------



## klp0213

Wow Candydog!  Lovely collection!  I love all your matching purses!


----------



## Linnea

Klp and candydog, great collections!


----------



## sarajane

Candydog, you have some great classic bags. What a lovely collection. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

klp0213 said:


> I do use them all, just not as much as I would if I didn't have so many!  And, sadly I have gotten myself into a little bit of debt with all the buying I've been doing. :shame:  My justification for racking up the debt is that some of my bags are so rare - black Rosemary and Phoebe in particular - that I didn't want to miss my chance just because I couldn't technically afford it at the time.  I would have felt cheated!  I'm not worried though because I know I'll find a way to pay it off.   Plus, interest-free credit cards can be really useful!!!!!



I just think that when you feel that you OUGHT to get rid of a few bags, that is when you make the mistake and get rid of something that you later regret.

I would advise just slowing down on the bag buying front until the ones you have are fully paid for - that gives you time to enjoy the ones you have and to really feel the NEED again for a new one, so you'll get something that you really love rather than just buying something out of lust (like a lot of us do!).

I keep thinking that I should downsize my collection too but I know that there are not really any that I wouldn't miss.


----------



## klp0213

^^I know what you mean.  I bought Bays, Annie and Blenheim out of lust and look what happened to them!!

I've now joined SJ & Jo in the competition to last the rest of the year without buying another bag, so that should keep me from spending!


----------



## sugarspice

Wow amazing collections Candydog and KLP213!!

KLP0213, can i ask how long you have taken to build up your collection?


----------



## Candydog

Thanks everyone, am glad you enjoyed looking at them

I have been in lust with shoes for the last few years, (obviously the most impractical and higher the better) but I have now returned to my true calling. 

Hmm not sure what will be next......................... though medium red mabel would be nice


----------



## flyvetjo

candydog lovely collection!! think there are a few people all after a red medium mabel so i hope Mulberry find a store of them that they forgot about!!!


----------



## klp0213

sugarspice said:


> Wow amazing collections Candydog and KLP213!!
> 
> KLP0213, can i ask how long you have taken to build up your collection?



Thanks sugarspice!

How long has it taken to build up my collection, you ask?  Well, um....... I started with oak Emmy in June 2007, had just her until I started searching for Mulberry on ebay and spotted my oak Phoebe in August.  Then things got really bad:  I sold Emmy and bought Hayworth, Bays and Annie by October.  Then I kept going with black Rosy, oak Rosy and choc Rosy.  Plum Blenheim happened somewhere in the middle of all this.  Pebble Mabel and oak Roxy A4 tote followed shortly after (sometime right before Christmas if I remember correctly).  Plum Somerset was right after New Year, choc Phoebe was purchased two weeks ago and black Phoebe just this week.

So, all in all it's taken me a little over six months to acquire 14 bags, three of which are now gone.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

klp0213 said:


> Thanks sugarspice!
> 
> How long has it taken to build up my collection, you ask?  Well, um....... I started with oak Emmy in June 2007, had just her until I started searching for Mulberry on ebay and spotted my oak Phoebe in August.  Then things got really bad:  I sold Emmy and bought Hayworth, Bays and Annie by October.  Then I kept going with black Rosy, oak Rosy and choc Rosy.  Plum Blenheim happened somewhere in the middle of all this.  Pebble Mabel and oak Roxy A4 tote followed shortly after (sometime right before Christmas if I remember correctly).  Plum Somerset was right after New Year, choc Phoebe was purchased two weeks ago and black Phoebe just this week.
> 
> So, all in all it's taken me a little over six months to acquire 14 bags, three of which are now gone.



Pretty much the same as my Mulberry collection then - ALL apart from Black Milton were purchased between Feb and October last year!  My first Mulberry ever was purchased in Feb last year and it just went up (or down, depending on your outlook) hill from there!


----------



## Candydog

Thanks Jo, you are soooooo right, looks like red mabels are like gold dust, though stupidly looked at a medium cognac mabel in saddle leather in hof the other day and thought hmmmmmm you look like a nice well behaved girl.....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Candydog said:


> Thanks Jo, you are soooooo right, looks like red mabels are like gold dust, though stupidly looked at a medium cognac mabel in saddle leather in hof the other day and thought hmmmmmm you look like a nice well behaved girl.....



Oh we were all talking about one of those last week - I saw one at Bicester and very seriously thought about getting one!  Very, very nice bag!  The only reason I didn't get it was that all my collection is either Chocolate or Oak and I really don't need another brown bag!


----------



## Candydog

Ali - you used the word need?????????? what does it mean?????? have no concept of that particular word


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Candydog said:


> Ali - you used the word need?????????? what does it mean?????? have no concept of that particular word



Ha, I know what you mean - I'm still not sure of the meaning really!


----------



## klp0213

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Pretty much the same as my Mulberry collection then - ALL apart from Black Milton were purchased between Feb and October last year!  My first Mulberry ever was purchased in Feb last year and* it just went up (or down, depending on your outlook) hill from there!*





It is kind of scary to look back and think, wow, did I _really_ buy that many bags in that short space of time??!!!

I think this bag ban for the rest of the year is going to be really good for me.


----------



## hulahoop

Candydog said:


> http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/pp156/Candydog/
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Havent figured out how to add piccies, so hopefully I have added this link correctly.
> 
> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone elses families.




Wow, great collection there


----------



## roxanne oak

aw i do love your matching purses candy and klp i love how you've got all the classic colours for your phoebes and rosys... but i must say i haven't seen a Jony before - it's well squidgy!! o btw good luck with the ban.


----------



## Minimouse

Klp and Candydog, you both fuel the desire for more Mulberry bags, your collections are beautiful, as are everyone else's.  You lot certainly know how to enable with just photos.


----------



## Candydog

Thanks everyone......... I certainly wouldnt want to encourage anyone to go out and buy another handbag....... well all except hula, who must surely be bored with her red mabel and should really sell it on


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Candydog said:


> http://s407.photobucket.com/albums/pp156/Candydog/
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Havent figured out how to add piccies, so hopefully I have added this link correctly.
> 
> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone elses families.



Sorry Candydog, I missed this - Nice collection.  Love all the matching purses too, do you change over purses when you change bags?


----------



## Candydog

Hi Ali
Sadly yes, when I change bags I change purses, though am almost ashamed to say, am still using a Bridge purse with the Somerset tote that my mum bought me for my 18th birthday 20 odd years ago, and it is still my all time fave purse, and its so like me, has rounded with age, is a bit discoloured and well worn (obviously she bought me the purse not the bag)


----------



## hulahoop

Candydog said:


> Thanks everyone......... I certainly wouldnt want to encourage anyone to go out and buy another handbag....... well all except hula, who must surely be bored with her red mabel and should really sell it on


----------



## ratrat

Hi Candydog
Sorry bit late here, I somehow missed when it came up - anyway it's such beautiful collection, nice to see you are looking after congo family as well (I do too, with good old scotchgrain).  Well thought after good combination, some paired with purses... Lovely!!


----------



## Candydog

Thanks ratrat
Glad someone else still loves Congo, think it wears so well and still stays smart

KLP - gosh you are making up for lost time, only just realised how quickly you have collected your family......WOW


----------



## flyvetjo

updated pics!!!!

whole family!!!




Oak Annie, phoebe and plum somerset tote





choco family!!!!


----------



## teddiescorner

Here are my family photos 

The Oaks and Chocs                     The Blacks 




The Others


----------



## flyvetjo

Teddies corner - gorgeous collection. You've got such a great variety of styles. makes my collection look positively modest!!!


----------



## teddiescorner

Flyvetjo   You've got some beauties there. I love the plum Somerset especially. How long have you been collecting? I bought my first about four years ago and haven't sold any on yet.


----------



## flyvetjo

teddiescorner- i got my first (oak annie) in Dec 2006 and then the obsession began!!!


----------



## ratrat

teddies, jo, both beautiful, very well accumulated collection!!  Great taste - Love them all


----------



## Minimouse

Jo and Teddies, you both have the most wonderful Mulberry collections.  I'm drooling at them all. 

Jo, love the carpet too!


----------



## salikons

Beautiful collections.


----------



## Candydog

Jo and Teddie

Fantastic collections and great variety - Jo, I also love your plum Somerset, think I will have to invest in some Plum..... Teddie, loving your python Roxie and black Poppy and all your matching purses


----------



## looby loo

Ok I 'm a bit late to this but 
klp- beautiful beautiful bags , I would love to have your collection ( keep 'em locked up girl!).
teddiescorner - Wow your collection is so impressive, and the roxy's are tdf
candydog- I love your collection and I have a very soft spot tor congo leather to yay!!
Jo - Lovely to see your bags all together, you have an absolutely gorgeous collection! Loving the plum somerset!!!


----------



## Candydog

Thanks Looby loo its good to know that there are other Congo fans


----------



## samiyahk

omg teddiescorner your tooled bays is tdf!! a tooled bays is my HG..am feeling so sorry for myself as i last minute lost out on a apple green tooled bays on evil bay...
if anyone knows of anywhere i can get one please think of me.....xx


----------



## klp0213

Jo, your collection is so lovely, and quite similar to mine!  Your new choc Phoebe has a gorgeous patina and plum Somerset is such a nice splash of colour!

Teddiescorner, WOW!  Your collection is soooo droolworthy!!!  All those matching purses with your bags... I'm so envious!


----------



## teddiescorner

Thanks Samitahk. I've never been too sure about her as she is so very different from my neutral colours, oak, choc and black. DH liked her and the SA was very persuasive. If I had to decide where to trim down the family I think she would be a very strong contender alongside Alana.


----------



## hulahoop

teddiescorner said:


> Here are my family photos
> 
> The Oaks and Chocs                     The Blacks
> 
> View attachment 667907
> View attachment 667908
> 
> The Others
> View attachment 667909




Wow!!! you have some lovely ones there


----------



## hulahoop

flyvetjo said:


> updated pics!!!!
> 
> whole family!!!
> View attachment 667894
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Annie, phoebe and plum somerset tote
> View attachment 667895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> choco family!!!!
> View attachment 667896



Nice to see the updated pic, love the oak annie at the back still


----------



## hulahoop

Updated collection pic.  Ive also just found the one I took around this time last year


----------



## pheebs

Jo I love the plum somerset, just love it!
*swoon* your collection is gorgeous Hula!
Ted, beautiful bags and rare too.


----------



## teddiescorner

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments. The great thing it seems we have in common is taking pleasure in each others families. Everyone has something that someone else loves to bits haven't they  I love being in this forum and you've made me very welcome. Thanx


----------



## Candydog

hmm hula........whats that I see ..... red mabel relegated, and now in the back row. and choc ledbury to the fore.....??  Does that mean............you aren't my fave anymore,--- its time to find a new Mummy who will look after me


----------



## ratrat

Hula, they look so happy together - interesting to compare left to right though...!  All gorgeous


----------



## sarajane

Hula, fab collection! I love the heart on your Rosie.


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection Hula!  Your red Mabel sure does pop!


----------



## maplecottage

See a strong oak theme running through your collection - really lovely


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ thanks girls.  Yes Maple, lots of oak, Im so predictable!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Jo* - beautiful collection, that Choc Phoebe is gorgeous and very slouchy, I love it!
*Teddiescorner* - fantastic, and I just love all the matching purses!
*Hulahoop* - so lovely - you haven't got your Claret Araline mentioned in your signature though!


----------



## flyvetjo

Hula - lovely collection. You need a choco shoulder bag now methinks!!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely family Hula!!


----------



## teddiescorner

Hula - Gorgeous bags


----------



## hulahoop

Ali-bagpuss said:


> *Jo* - beautiful collection, that Choc Phoebe is gorgeous and very slouchy, I love it!
> *Teddiescorner* - fantastic, and I just love all the matching purses!
> *Hulahoop* - so lovely - you haven't got your Claret Araline mentioned in your signature though!



Thanks girls 

Ali, claret araline went off to a lovely new home...

Jo, you know, I think I need a choc shoulder bag too!


----------



## travelbunny

I just won this very cute Ledbury on ebay...I can't wait for it to arrive!! It's lavender Darwin but looks far more like a rose colour - I think it will go with my wardrobe of blacks and blues, and it will be great for the summer when I don't tend to cart so much stuff around! 

I will post proper pics when I get it...


----------



## Whippet

I had a bit of a clear out towards the end of last year, and my mulberry family is now at just five - oak bayswater, antony, effie and roxanne plus chocolate roxanne


----------



## Whippet

and here they all are on their own ...


----------



## loveberry

Whippet - I love all your oak! Lovely collection

Here is my family: choc brooke, cognac emmy, cognac mabel and vanilla elgin







[/IMG]


----------



## loveberry

sorry still getting used to this! 

http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss113/loveberry31/IMG00033-20090207-1332.jpg


----------



## serene

*loveberry*: that white one is beautiful!!!


----------



## salikons

Hula, whippet and Loveberry, beautiful collections.


----------



## flyvetjo

Whippet and loveberry- gorgeous bags!!!

whippet- which ones did you get rid of???

Hula- you're going to have to do a new family pic!!!!


----------



## Candydog

Whippet and Loveberry - lovely collections

travelbunny - loving your lavender ledbury, it looks a fab colour


----------



## hulahoop

travelbunny said:


> I just won this very cute Ledbury on ebay...I can't wait for it to arrive!! It's lavender Darwin but looks far more like a rose colour - I think it will go with my wardrobe of blacks and blues, and it will be great for the summer when I don't tend to cart so much stuff around!
> 
> I will post proper pics when I get it...




Oooh I love that


----------



## klp0213

Travelbunny, congrats on your cute Ledbury!  It looks like a gorgeous colour!

Whippet, yours is a lovely collection, very classic.  I'm loving the patina on your oak Roxy!

loveberry, I love your bag family!  Your cognac Mabel is making me !!!


----------



## travelbunny

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to have to tell my boyfriend I found it in a charity shop or something as we're meant to be saving for a holiday...oh well I'm too excited to mind!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Travelbunny, lovely bag! Beautiful colour!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Whippet I just love your family!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Loveberry, I want your saddle Mabel!


----------



## charliefarlie

Loveberry, that Vanilla Elgin is beautiful, Congratulations!

Whippet, your collection. Which of your Roxannes do you prefer?


----------



## charliefarlie

Hope nobody minds me posting my small collection:

1st pic is all of them, second pic is my newest additions.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ lovely collection!


----------



## ratrat

Beautiful Mulberries!!  Lovely colours


----------



## Candydog

charliefarlie said:


> Hope nobody minds me posting my small collection:
> 
> 1st pic is all of them, second pic is my newest additions.



What a great range, loving your denim Poppy


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*charliefarlie* - what a great and diverse collection you have.  Nice variety of colours and styles there.


----------



## sarajane

Lovely collection Charliefarlie. The denim Poppy is just gorgeous, it jumped off the shelf at me at Shepton as it was so pretty.


----------



## loveberry

lovely family CharlieFarlie - you have lots of different colours to go with any outfit, very versitle collection.
Can I ask where you got the strap for your rosemary - l'd quite like one like that but have not found anything in my search as yet


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely collection Charliefarlie, love your new denim poppy!


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful collection charliefarlie!  Great colours and styles, too.  Your denim Poppy is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

loveberry said:


> lovely family CharlieFarlie - you have lots of different colours to go with any outfit, very versitle collection.
> Can I ask where you got the strap for your rosemary - l'd quite like one like that but have not found anything in my search as yet



Sorry to answer a question meant for somebody else but a lot of people use Camera straps on their Roxanne's - I'm not sure you can change the shoulder strap on a Rosemary can you?  I don't know, I don't have a Rosemary but look at some Camera Straps - you might find something you like!


----------



## loveberry

I hadn't thought of that Ali - thx for the tip!


----------



## charliefarlie

loveberry said:


> lovely family CharlieFarlie - you have lots of different colours to go with any outfit, very versitle collection.
> Can I ask where you got the strap for your rosemary - l'd quite like one like that but have not found anything in my search as yet


 
As Ali-bagpuss said its a camera strap, its an old one my Dad had - have seen similar ones on eBay, mainly from American Sellers. Hope you find something you like.

Ali, yes you can change the strap on the rosemary as thats what I've done - makes her easier to carry!

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments.


----------



## maplecottage

Think it's gorgeous, particularly loving denim poppy, gorgeous!



charliefarlie said:


> Hope nobody minds me posting my small collection:
> 
> 1st pic is all of them, second pic is my newest additions.


----------



## flyvetjo

Charliefarlie- gorgeous collection of bags!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Uhhh .. Im jealous! SO many nice bags!!

When I get a spare minute at home, I will take a photo of my Mulberry "bunch". I have a couple of things on the way .. so I will wait until then!! 

I am loving that denim Poppy tho ....


----------



## shinyaholic

My collection is pretty small compared to most and I don't have a photo of them altogether, but here is my collection:

Nude tassle Blenheim






Olive Elgin





Oak Emmy





Vanilla Ledbury





Tangerine Araline


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ they look fab, love the ledbury!


----------



## shinyaholic

Thanks hulahoop 

The Ledbury is going sadly, I have a self-imposed 'one in one out' policy and I use it the least so it's going to make room for a new season bag.


----------



## klp0213

OMG, your olive Elgin is gorgous!!!!!  All your other bags are lovely, too, I'm just a bit preoccupied with Elgin at the moment!


----------



## alycat

Welcome to the forum shinyaholic! Such a pretty collection and very diverse too


----------



## alycat

Just looked back a few pages - I've missed loads of these!
Charliefarlie, Whippet, Loveberry, Teddiescorner and Hula - beautiful, bags, beautiful pics


----------



## shinyaholic

Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to like it here.... but my bank balance may not


----------



## ditab

shinyaholic said:


> Thanks everyone! I think I'm going to like it here.... but my bank balance may not


 
You can say that again!  Do you know how many Mulberry bags I had when I started posting here almost 2 years ago?  Five   And you can see how many I have now...and that's *after* my cull 

I love your Blenheim - it's really unusual in that shade.  And of course the olive Elgin is just dreamy.  Do you use it much?

So, what do you think you'll get to replace Ledbury?  Some sort of Mitzy?

I must do a new group shot, actually


----------



## shinyaholic

In that case Deets I shall expect my 'one in one out' rule to crumble and my collection to double within 2 years 

The Mitzy Messenger is my fave from the new season stuff, but I will have to go to CO before I purchase just in case there's something gorgeous there. I'm hoping to convince my lovely husband that we should make a trip tomorrow, we were supposed to be in Paris this weekend (and obviously aren't!) so he needs to make it up to me


----------



## ditab

shinyaholic said:


> In that case Deets I shall expect my 'one in one out' rule to crumble and my collection to double within 2 years
> 
> The Mitzy Messenger is my fave from the new season stuff, but I will have to go to CO before I purchase just in case there's something gorgeous there. I'm hoping to convince my lovely husband that we should make a trip tomorrow, we were supposed to be in Paris this weekend (and obviously aren't!) so he needs to make it up to me


 
Oh no, I didn't realise this was your Paris weekend He definitely needs to make it up to you  although best not remind him of how spoiled you were on Valentine's Day 

I was just thinking that I can totally see you with a Mabel  I know you've got a bit of a thing for Poppy but you should definitely try a Mabel at CO 


ETA and yes, your collection will double... and that's excluding all the impulse bargains you'll buy and resell along the way!!


----------



## pollyp79

Hi Iam new to this forum but a big fan of mulberry bags. My favourite is the Jaime & iam lucky enough to have collected x4 of them over the years
Oak Darwin, Chocolate Darwin, Black Congo Darwin & Plum Antique Glace - love them all - will get a picture loaded soon of my jaime family
I love reading all the logs - it great to heat there are lots of mulberry fans


----------



## ratrat

Hi Pollyp79, now there is no way out for you from Mulberry!! 
Love to see your Jaime family - particularly Plum Glace, I love that leather.


----------



## pollyp79

Hi
The pum glace is gorgeous but has worn the most so dont like to use it as much now as the shiny look has worn a bit of the handles & dont want the rest of it to look that way. I may get a summery colour mulberry for the summer as iam the big 30 so may have to treat myself. I do prefer the bags with a zipped top for security


----------



## bluecat_00

Hi Ladies, here is my (growing collection).  Becoming a bit of an obsession so dread to see how it will look this time next year!


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection bluecat!  Your pebble e/w Bays is stunning!


----------



## alycat

^^ I agree, and the stone Bays is looking pretty hot too!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely collection! Love that stone Bays


----------



## hulahoop

bluecat_00 said:


> Hi Ladies, here is my (growing collection).  Becoming a bit of an obsession so dread to see how it will look this time next year!
> View attachment 685393



Lovely collection, the zinia really stands out at the front!


----------



## morgan20

bluecat_00 said:


> Hi Ladies, here is my (growing collection). Becoming a bit of an obsession so dread to see how it will look this time next year!
> View attachment 685393


 
Love your avatar (cute) bags are wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## pollyp79

Hi
Has anyone seen the grosvenor at the outlet stores?


----------



## sarajane

^^Not for a while.


----------



## numnut

My growing collection of Mulberries - acquired since August 2008 - just need a lemon or vanilla roxanne, a cognac mable and a BE pink sheen WTM midi. That's all (honest!).


----------



## sarajane

Lovely collection Numnut. The patent Mabel really zings.


----------



## hulahoop

numnut said:


> My growing collection of Mulberries - acquired since August 2008 - just need a lemon or vanilla roxanne, a cognac mable and a BE pink sheen WTM midi. That's all (honest!).




Lovely collection Numnut, the pink/lavendars really stand out against the browns!  I  lavendar, used to have a blenheim in lavendar but it was too small for me, would love to get something a bit bigger in this shade, it is so lovely for summer   Do you find the lavendar quite versatile, or not?


----------



## numnut

Absolutely! I used to have a lot of red bags and I found that a very versatile colour too. The lavendar is more of a dusty pink, IMO - goes with black, brown, blue, white and anything with a touch of pink.

I use the lavendar rosemary mainly as an "evening/ lunchtime" bag, the phoebe at the weekends with casual dress/ white combats & denim jacket/ cropped jeans and kaftan tunics. The pink mabel is for the Summer and I am currently looking at the Boden sealion sunflower tunic to go with that!

Sorry did you ask me about the lavendar colour or my wardrobe! Oops


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Lol! Thanks, I do think the colour is gorgeous, I occasionally have regrets re selling my blenheim, but it was the size that didnt work for me, so I know it was the right decision.  Am contemplating which lavendar bag would work now!


----------



## numnut

My vote would be for the rosemary - my favourite mulberry, but only if you don't mind handheld. Does have a shoulder strap but IMO works better as a grab bag.


----------



## alycat

Some lovely colours in your collection numnut - really beautiful!


----------



## klp0213

numnut, I love your collection!  Gorgeous colours and styles!


----------



## pollyp79

Having real trouble uploading pictures - does anyone else have problems


----------



## pollyp79

Hope my picture has come up now of my beloved family x


----------



## Elementary

no pics....

i have terrible trouble uploading pics to this site. i gave up long ago.


----------



## pollyp79

I have a picture loaded as my profile pic but doesnt show on here - strange - here is my family


----------



## pollyp79

Iam one of those people who sticks to one thing & has it in lots of colours - can u tell lol


----------



## pollyp79

They looked so lovely when he brought them for me & now they are slowly dying


----------



## sarajane

Wow Pollyp, that's a really nice collection.


----------



## klp0213

Wow, polly, your Jamie's are gorgeous!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Nunmut what a fabulous collection!


----------



## bagcrazy123

PollyP79, what a gorgeous Jamie collection! I have one in oak and I love it to bits, it is one of my favourites! Has AliBagpuss seen your collection?


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection of Jaimes there!


----------



## ratrat

PollyP you have beautiful collection.  You can feel the quality of leather just by looking at them!!


----------



## pollyp79

Hi
Thanks for the messages 
There are a few more colours they brought out for the Jaimes but they are hard to get hold of now - iam on the look out.
Loving all ur messages x


----------



## pollyp79

Ratrat - if u dont mind me asking is that a mulberry bag in ur profile picture - It looks really classy


----------



## pollyp79

I havent had a repy from alibagpuss so not sure if she has.
I use the chocolate darwin jaime the most cos its a great colour to use everyday travelling in/out of the city for work & even though its a smaller bag. Still loads of space.
The congo one is lined with the logo tree fabric so its a bit nicer inside.
The pocket on the front is great to get something quickly.
Love seeing all ur pics
Has anyone seen the red aligator bag on mulberry online - 7k!!!!! as a joke I showed it to my boyfriend & said I would love this for my 30th this year he he he - his jaw dropped


----------



## pollyp79

Hulahoop - u mentioned about a lavender bag. my friend has it in the euston. its a larger bag & looks great in this colour (its also on the stool softer advert) lol


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Thanks, I think the euston in lavendar looks lovely, just a bit concerned about the canvas straps getting dirty - has your friend had a problem with that do you know?


----------



## drloopylou

numnut said:


> Absolutely! I used to have a lot of red bags and I found that a very versatile colour too. The lavendar is more of a dusty pink, IMO - goes with black, brown, blue, white and anything with a touch of pink.
> 
> I use the lavendar rosemary mainly as an "evening/ lunchtime" bag, the phoebe at the weekends with casual dress/ white combats & denim jacket/ cropped jeans and kaftan tunics. The pink mabel is for the Summer and I am currently looking at the Boden sealion sunflower tunic to go with that!
> 
> Sorry did you ask me about the lavendar colour or my wardrobe! Oops


I love that Boden top too, the pink one would go with your bags.  I'm probably going to get the sulphur (soft yellow) one.  So many lovely summery clothes in the catalogue, but like Mulberry handbags it's so difficult to choose as I want them all in every colour!


----------



## pollyp79

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ Thanks, I think the euston in lavendar looks lovely, just a bit concerned about the canvas straps getting dirty - has your friend had a problem with that do you know?


Hi,

No the canvas wasnt a problem & when it did get marked she just cleaned it gently with a baby wipe. i liked the size of it & great that it has a long strap
Hope u find a lavender one u like
pollyp


----------



## lindse

Here is my family:






Choc Roxanne A4 tote, Stone East West Maggie, Oak Jacquetta, Black Ledbury


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection lindse!  Great choice of colours and styles - they're all beautiful!!!


----------



## ratrat

Beautiful Mulberry classic colours!  And your catwalk pics shows you really love every one of them - looks great on you.  Especially love choc A4!!


----------



## drloopylou

Love your Maggie, the special clasp on them just adds the extra va-va-voom that makes me drool......

Especially in Raspberry...

Sorry haven't had breakfast yet!


----------



## teddiescorner

Great family photo Lindse. Love your choice of bags


----------



## lindse

Thank you all, I love each and every one of them 


drloopylou said:


> Love your Maggie, the special clasp on them just adds the extra va-va-voom that makes me drool......
> Especially in Raspberry...


 
LOL I know exactly what you mean, the e/w maggie was my first Mulberry, I simply adore it..and in raspberry you say!?!? Wow, perhaps I need another one too


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Lindse!

Pollyp, the lavendar Euston may be my summer bag (not any time soon though!)


----------



## Kriscat

Nice collection, Lindse - love your A4!
Kris


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

bagcrazy123 said:


> PollyP79, what a gorgeous Jamie collection! I have one in oak and I love it to bits, it is one of my favourites! Has AliBagpuss seen your collection?



Yeah, they're lovely aren't they?  Tell me - does your Jamie 'flatten' when you use it or does it keep its shape?  My one goes flat and its annoying!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*lindse*- that's a nice Mulberry collection - very varied.


----------



## pollyp79

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Yeah, they're lovely aren't they? Tell me - does your Jamie 'flatten' when you use it or does it keep its shape? My one goes flat and its annoying!


 Hi,
Yes the bag does flatten which is a real pain -I do pack alot of things in so looks bulky when I use it but doesnt stand up to well. One good thing is its easier to store in my wardrobe in its dust bag when not in use.
I did have an annie it looked great but I didnt find it that easy to get into so sadly parted with it.
Have u got an ultimate favourite mulberry bag Ali-bagpuss?
Thanks for messaging
Polly


----------



## pheebs

Here's the much altered pheebs family shot.
Kew painted Roxy, purple tassle phoebe, coffee angelica, teal antony, terracotta antony, denim Mabel.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ You have some lovely ones there pheebs!


----------



## etalb1111

lovely pheebs - your denim mabel is really special!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

pheebs said:


> Here's the much altered pheebs family shot.
> Kew painted Roxy, purple tassle phoebe, coffee angelica, teal antony, terracotta antony, denim Mabel.



Lovely, varied collection Pheebs.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

pollyp79 said:


> Hi,
> Yes the bag does flatten which is a real pain -I do pack alot of things in so looks bulky when I use it but doesnt stand up to well. One good thing is its easier to store in my wardrobe in its dust bag when not in use.
> I did have an annie it looked great but I didnt find it that easy to get into so sadly parted with it.
> Have u got an ultimate favourite mulberry bag Ali-bagpuss?
> Thanks for messaging
> Polly



I think my favourite would have to be my Antony actually because its so useful.  The colour is gorgeous.  The leather is lovely.

Next I would probably say either my Bays or Phoebe although I think Phoebe is probably more comfortable to use because it goes over my shoulder better.


----------



## klp0213

Pheebs, your collection is lovely and diverse.  Denim Mabel and teal Antony are making me drool!  Such lovely colours!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Pheebs!


----------



## ruusu

I've had a choco roxanne and a red somerset tote for a while, but now that I got east-west bayswater, I finally have a little mulberry _family_


----------



## pheebs

Lovely ruusu, the red somerset really pops!


----------



## pollyp79

pheebs said:


> Lovely ruusu, the red somerset really pops!


 pheebs I must say I love ur denim mabel picture - its a stunning bag
Also loving the red somerset ruusu - iam so tempted!


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection ruusu!  Your red Somerset is a stunner!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely collection Ruusu!


----------



## cathmenaney

Lindse
I adore your Maggie!
I've just emptied the Mulberry piggie bank but am gonna have to start again soon because Im thinking a Maggie will be next on my wishlist!!
Cath


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

My little family ... minus my Blue Avimore, who is STILL on her way ...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Some of my accessories too ....!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ive done some shots of them on their own too ....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Some more ...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

.... & more ...


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection LMM!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Some more ....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Last one for now ..


----------



## bagcrazy123

LovinMyMulberry, you have a very nice collection, you do NOT need another bag!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you ... I think!!


----------



## Copper1977

Hi ladies,

Thought I would post my collection as I have posted here now and again. It's a fairly small collection compared to some and I seem to have a slight Mulberry messenger addiction.....

I also got the Mitzy Pouch today in Oak which I haven't taken a pic of yet but will - it's so cute.


----------



## etalb1111

oh cooper lovely messenger collection - is that a gold antony?


----------



## Copper1977

Hi

Yes, it is a gold Antony. I think it is a special purchase one as it doesn't have the front pocked and I got it from Bicester. I love the colour and it is lovely soft squishy leather.


----------



## ratrat

LMM, you have gorgeous Mulberry family with all the little beauties.  
Cooper I've never seen 'gold' ant - I can see you are messenger girl - you have lovely Litchfield (?) in good condition as well!!

Congrats to both of you....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*LovingMyMulberry* - Lovely collection and how did you manage to get an 'A' Keyring - I've been looking for one for ages, they were sold out on the website very quickly!

*Copper1977* - Nice bags - Isn't that an Oak Barnaby?  I love those!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ali-bagpuss said:


> *LovingMyMulberry* - Lovely collection and how did you manage to get an 'A' Keyring - I've been looking for one for ages, they were sold out on the website very quickly!


 
Argh, I wish I had known, as I had a spare. It went to that great ebay in the sky a few weeks ago tho!!

I got mine in the Glasgow store - they had lots of them - Grrr!!

I also bought some for friends for Xmas, as soon as they came out. I packed them away nicely & totally forgot about them .. whoops. So some people got one after Xmas & some went on ebay as I had already spent a whopping amount of money on them!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ I keep looking on eBay for an 'A', in particular a Red one, but I expect I keep missing them.  I'd really like both a Red A and a Red T.  Mind you, an Oak A would be good too as I can hang it off my new LV.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ahh ok - well hopefully it will ease the pain a little when I tell you that mine was another black patent one!!  I didnt need two of the same colour!!


----------



## Copper1977

Ratrat - yes, it does seem to be a Litchfield. I googled it and that looks exactly like it so thank you for that as I had no idea what it was called. I bought it from the outlet at Cheshire Oaks and all the lable said was 'sample', maybe because of the colour I don't know. I wasn't sure about the colour at first but I love it now.
Ali-bagpuss - Yes, it is a barnaby, I love those. I now want another messenger (surprise surprise) but can't decide what yet.


----------



## klp0213

Copper1977, I love your messenger collection!  Your Litchfield is a lovely colour.  Is it salmon?


----------



## Copper1977

KLP - I have absolutely no idea what the 'official' colour is. The label just said 'sample' so I'm not sure if they had lost the original tag, but it is more orange than pinky in colour, very difficult to describe. I wasn't keen at first, but it's really different and quirky looking I think now.


----------



## ratrat

Copper, I really love the style of Litchfield, it rarely comes up on e-Bay but they are usually so battered or damaged...  Almost impossible to find good conditioned one like yours  (I gave up the hope and now have Mitzy Messenger.)


----------



## charliefarlie

Cooper, great collection, I love mulberry messengers and your gold antony is really amazing, what a find!

LovingMyMulberry, all I can say is wow - you should have shares in the company, well done on a fantastic collection, I love all the accessories!


----------



## alycat

Lovely collection Copper 

And LMM, you have been a busy bee - fab collection also!! Can I ask - the purple wallet/agenda thing - can you tell me more about it??!! Loving the colour - is it in fact an agenda? Wallet? Something else??


----------



## Taz

Doh !!!


----------



## alycat

Taz said:


> crop
> 
> Doh !!!


 
LOL! Taz - you all right hun??!!


----------



## Taz

^^ Hi Aly 

Still can`t work out this stupid picture attachment, where`s DH when you need them


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

alycat said:


> And LMM, you have been a busy bee - fab collection also!! Can I ask - the purple wallet/agenda thing - can you tell me more about it??!! Loving the colour - is it in fact an agenda? Wallet? Something else??


 
Thank you! Im quite proud of it - I do love my Mulberry 

The purple thing that I have put up a photo of is infact my passport holder! I think it is Buffalo leather, although maybe dont quote me on that  

I love purple - my fave colour. I think they have stopped doing that one now tho! They have a gorgeous lilac Spazzalato leather one now


----------



## ditab

Lovely collection, pheebs.

Copper, I LOVE your gold Antony.

LMM, wow, stunning collection.  Love all your accessories


----------



## alycat

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Thank you! Im quite proud of it - I do love my Mulberry
> 
> *The purple thing that I have put up a photo of is infact my passport holder! I think it is Buffalo leather, although maybe dont quote me on that *
> 
> I love purple - my fave colour. I think they have stopped doing that one now tho! They have a gorgeous lilac Spazzalato leather one now


 
Ah, thank you, love it!


----------



## Taz

Here is my current collection..


Hoping to add an oak A4 tote and "something" Red xx


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lovely family Taz - I think something red will go really well!


----------



## Jo-Mitzi

Copper, great messenger collection, especially rare Litchfield.  I think the official colour is called ginger (burned orange). 

Taz, what a lovely Mulberry bag family you have. Is it Mabel at the background, the colour is utterly gorgeous. How is it called officially?


----------



## alycat

Congrats on a successful picture post Taz! Love the collection - espesh the little kitty on your Somerset 

Jo Mitzi - I'm not Taz, so excuse me for butting in - but I believe the purple mabel colour is 'midnight'


----------



## Taz

^^ Yep its a Midnight mabel in antiqued leather, from the first season that Mabel was released


----------



## Copper1977

Thanks Taz, love your bags too - plenty of variety!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely colourful collection Taz, love the green somerset at the front, is it a regular sized one?


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely collection Taz! Love that Mabel too!!


----------



## Taz

hulahoop said:


> Lovely colourful collection Taz, love the green somerset at the front, is it a regular sized one?


 

Nope its the large, and it is very large !!!

Thanks to everyone for all your kind comments


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection Taz!  I love the colours you have - they all pop!  What is the black bag above green Somerset?


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely collection Taz, some wonderful colours! I was very tempted by a large somerset tote in green yesterday but as you said, it is very large! How do you find it?


----------



## teddiescorner

Taz said:


> Here is my current collection..
> 
> 
> Hoping to add an oak A4 tote and "something" Red xx


 
What a stunning collection. Beautiful colours  Makes me feel I ought to be more adventurous.


----------



## hulahoop

klp0213 said:


> Gorgeous collection Taz!  I love the colours you have - they all pop!  What is the black bag above green Somerset?



It looks like a marc jacobs I think...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Yeah - she let a Marc Jacobs invade the photo!!!!!


----------



## klp0213

^^lol!


----------



## hulahoop

I should do a new family pic... maybe I should do it now to keep my mind focused away from new *must haves*.... trouble is the more mulberries you have, the more effort it is to get them all out and arrange them!


----------



## klp0213

^^  so true Hula!

I was thinking I should do a new one with my gorgeous new-to-me Elgin, but I'm waiting for a choc Antony to arrive and a couple bags are being re-homed so will wait until they've all come/gone.


----------



## ratrat

Sorry I'm late here but - *Taz* your collection is soooo colourful and lovely!!  Do you use all of them in turns, depends on your clothes?  I always love to look at that magenta hanover but never had guts to get hold on one! 

Hula & KLP - looking forward your family update pics then!


----------



## Taz

Thanks again everyone!!

Yes the Black bag, is a Marc Jacobs multi pocket :shame: (couln`t leave it out) its so easy to use.

Yes I do tend to match my bags with what i`m wearing , when I`m having a "scuffy" jeans and jumper day I always use my Effie bag (this gets the most use!!)

Hope to  add more colour this year "something" red and maybe an oak a4 tote or a chocolate Joelle xxxxx


----------



## Taz

charliefarlie said:


> Lovely collection Taz, some wonderful colours! I was very tempted by a large somerset tote in green yesterday but as you said, it is very large! How do you find it?


 

Its great for days out with my kids - today we are off out "walking" (Blickling Hall) so I will load somerset up with Kids boots, coats,snacks etc,etc................


Also its very light to carry, even when fully loaded xx


----------



## kay82blue

My family!!

Large Pebble Mabel
Medium Purple Patent Mabel
Medium Brown Patent Mabel
Oak rosemary
Choc Roxanne with brass hardware
Gunmetal Ledbury


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Wow what a lovely collection!!

I am in love with your Mabels ...  ... you lucky lady!!


----------



## samiyahk

omg kay, i love your bag collection! snap i also have a oak rosy and choco roxy...i love your gunmetal ledbury..its so cute..xx


----------



## klp0213

Kay, I am seriously drooling over your collection!  They are all gorgeous but your Ledbury really takes the cake.  I want one!!!!!!


----------



## ratrat

Kay they are beauty as individual and as together...  Never seen Patent Brown Mabel!!  Did you snap it up when it appeared??


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Kay!


----------



## etalb1111

fantastic collection Kay - some great colours!!  love your patents!!


----------



## kay82blue

Thanks for your lovely comments LovinMyMulberry, samiyahk, klp0213, ratrat and bagcrazy123

samiyahk -  i love the oak rosy and choco roxy combo!!

ratrat - i bought mabel from SM last october..only discovered Mulberry last June so have no idea when the patent mabel first appeared! it was love at first sight when i spotted her at SM!!


----------



## kay82blue

Thanks etalb1111!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Kay I love your collection, all those mabels, wow!


----------



## charliefarlie

Taz said:


> Its great for days out with my kids - today we are off out "walking" (Blickling Hall) so I will load somerset up with Kids boots, coats,snacks etc,etc................
> 
> 
> Also its very light to carry, even when fully loaded xx


 
Thank you for replying, sounds great! May save up for one, the colour is fabulous!


----------



## charliefarlie

Kay, great collection, I love your ledbury!


----------



## palachan

My little family! Oak Rosemary, Mollie, Zinia, Antony and small fushia Mabel. Now I really need something chocolate


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Nice collection Palachan!  Something Chocolate would be great - what are you thinking of?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooh what a lovely collection!! 

Love your little Mabel ....


----------



## palachan

Thanks ladies!

Ali, I'm having a tough time deciding which choc bag I shoud go for...

Considering a choc Joelle, Somerset Hobo or a choc Mabel (tried one last Saturday at SM) 

LovinMyMulberry, there were small fushia mabels at Shepton last Saturday


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

palachan said:


> LovinMyMulberry, there were small fushia mabels at Shepton last Saturday


 

Ssshhhh woman!!!  

Much as I would love one, the small ones are too tiny for all my junk & my large body ..  .. however, had it been a large one ....


----------



## palachan

Regular size yes but not sure about the large one


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

palachan said:


> Regular size yes but not sure about the large one


 
Feel free to say they had *NO* bags left at SM .. none whatsoever. All sold out! Same with all the other Mulberry outlets/shops etc! All gone - nada - zero!! There was a big rush on over the weekend & there are none left in the world .. not even on evilbay!!   

Thank You!


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection palachan!  All that oak is beautiful!  And the patina on your Rosemary is gorgeous!  I must get using mine so it can look as beautiful as yours!

A chocolate bag would be a great addition to your Mulberry family.


----------



## kay82blue

wow all that oak is making me drool!! gorgeous palachan!!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely Palachan, gorgeous collection  - I love oak too!


----------



## bluecat_00

What a lovely collectio palachan, I love your roxy!


----------



## palachan

Thanks ladies! 
Now I think I need something purple too... Shimmy hobo or midnight mabel?

Klp, Rosemary doesn't get much love these days... I was thinking about letting her go u_u

Bluecat, it's not a Roxy, it's a Rosemary


----------



## klp0213

palachan said:


> Thanks ladies!
> Now I think I need something purple too... Shimmy hobo or midnight mabel?
> 
> *Klp, Rosemary doesn't get much love these days... I was thinking about letting her go u_u*
> 
> Bluecat, it's not a Roxy, it's a Rosemary



Are you neglecting Rosy in favour of another bag?  I keep toying with letting Rosy go, but I just love the look of her, she's so cute.


----------



## palachan

I quite like small fushia Mabel at the moment, but being handheld only she's not very practical. 
I reckon Rosy is very cute, and being my first Mulberry she's quite special to me


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ rosy is cute, I agree, but i find mine a bit of a hassle to get in and out of!


----------



## klp0213

^^Ditto.  Still can't decide whether or not to keep mine.


----------



## Sterre

My little Mulberry family


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Fabulous! I love your metallic mabel!


----------



## Sterre

Thanks hulahoop! She is going for a repair this weekend... handles are splitting... a lot!
I'm totally in love with my oak bays at the moment. Have had her for a while, never used her, because she was brand new.


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection Sterre!  Your metallic Mabel is stunning!  Sorry she's going in for repairs but at least you're enjoying your Bays!


----------



## Sterre

Thanks klp0213! 
I really don't like white roxy anymore... it's a shame, bought her new this summer and used her only once! oak roxy is still brand new... am afraid to take her out in this wheather:s.


----------



## omppa

Here's my Mulberry Family


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection ommpa!  I'm particularly fond of your choc Elgin  

Nice kitty in your avatar, too!


----------



## palachan

Lovely family!


----------



## omppa

Thanks klp and palachan! 

Oh klp, your Elgin is also gorgeous![FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## alycat

I agree, lovely Kitty and fab collection omppa!


----------



## flyvetjo

omppa- love your collection, particularly, Annie and Elgin!!!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

omppa said:


> Here's my Mulberry Family


 

Hi Omppa

What a gorgeous selection - all the leathers look so luscious, I am smitten by the little black ledbury.  

And do tell us about your pretty-as-a-picture pusscat.

I am cat-less at the moment and miss a furry cuddle so much.

Ells xx


----------



## charliefarlie

Hi Omppa ,

 I love your Poppy and Elgin! Really great collection. Your user name reminds me of a song I sing to my DS!


----------



## sinny

welcome Omppa Lovely collection Felt in love with ur black ledbury, it has a lovely platina


----------



## omppa

Hi ladies,
  and thanks everyone for your lovely comments. 

  My user name comes from my kitty. He is called Omppa. He is now 10 years old and has a big brother. Omppa is adorable kitty&#8230; who has a shoe fetish.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely collection Omppa!


----------



## MissIndependent

We all have to starte somewhere :shame:

My Long Locked Purse!








Next stop: East-West Bayswater


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Omppa* - Lovely collection.  All my favourite colours.
*MissIndependent* - we certainly do and you have started with a lovely purse.  You will soon have that E/W Bays and then what?  Its a slippery slope you know!


----------



## MissIndependent

Ali-bagpuss said:


> *Omppa* - Lovely collection.  All my favourite colours.
> *MissIndependent* - we certainly do and you have started with a lovely purse.  You will soon have that E/W Bays and then what?  Its a slippery slope you know!



Im getting the E/W in two weeks time.

And a black planner, maybe the black locked cosmetic purse  and.....


----------



## ratrat

Omppa - lovely Mulberries - I love your Poppy and eyecatching keyring!  

Missindependent - beautiful purse!  Please post your E/W (which colour BTW?) once you got it - perhaps as modelling pics!?


----------



## MissIndependent

ratrat said:


> Omppa - lovely Mulberries - I love your Poppy and eyecatching keyring!
> 
> Missindependent - beautiful purse!  Please post your E/W (which colour BTW?) once you got it - perhaps as modelling pics!?



Thanks. Im getting it in black - my fave colour for bags and purses 
And sure ill poste modelling pics.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

MissIndependent said:


> Thanks. Im getting it in black - my fave colour for bags and purses
> *And sure ill poste modelling pics*.



Hurrah - we love modelling piccies!!!


----------



## klp0213

MissIndependent - What a good introduction to Mulberry!  Congrats on a lovely purse!  I have the same one in oak and I LOVE it!

Looking forward to pics of your E/W Bays when you get it.  Oh, and pics of your planner, cosmetic purse, and whatever else takes your fancy! lol


----------



## ditab

Oooh, there have been some lovely family shots added recently 

I've finally gotten round to doing mine 

First off - keyrings & small leather bits:





Not pictured: Red Calgary Leather seahorse (forgot to take it off my Araline!)


----------



## ditab

Neutrals:





Clockwise top left:
Chocolate Elgin with Oak Luggage tag, Black Large Maggie with Red leather heart keyring, Oak Mitzy Hobo with Bronze A keyring, Coffee Joni, Black Mini Mabel, Mink/Chocolate Milton Shoulder, Olive Martha with Chocolate Enamel Bayswater keyring, Black Araline with Red Seahorse keyring.


----------



## ditab

Colours:





Clockwise top left:
Green Large Somerset Tote, Vanilla Roxanne with Locked Pouch keyring, Orange Large Mabel, Purple East West Bayswater, Teal/Marine Milton Hobo with Gold frame Teal heart keyring, Navy Pleated Poppy.


----------



## ditab

DH's little collection 





Chocolate Antony, Oak Trifold wallet


----------



## ditab

And finally  my family shot


----------



## ratrat

Ditab - absolutely gorgeous collection.  I can see they have been built over the years of love and consideration!!  The Vanilla Roxy looks deceivingly small amongst the large cousins... so cute!  Beautiful new Milton too.  Finally, I love all the keyrings and how you attach them either as matching colour or as contrast.  
Congrats :urock:


----------



## flyvetjo

Fabulous collection ditab!!!! I keep drooling over all these choco Elgins I keep seeing


----------



## klp0213

WOW Dita, that's some collection!  I love all the variety of styles and colours, not to mention your vast array of keyrings!  Lovely!!!


----------



## blueberryuk

Wow wow WOW!!!!!!! Dita you have a fab collection of so many different colours & shapes. Love all the keyrings & bits too(..........is it hard to decide what bag to use each day??:shame


----------



## kay82blue

Fantastic collection!!! love the purple E/W bayswater!


----------



## Flossie

FABULOUS Dita , you know which one's still my fav .....


----------



## hulahoop

Wow! Great collection Dita! Love the purple e-w ledbury, such a great colour.  And also the elgin! Everytime I see a lovely elgin I regret parting with mine...


----------



## Candydog

Ditab - what a fantastic collection,  there are tooooooo many favourites to mention..... well maybe just a quick mention for your long mabel purse my own current fave of the moment


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Hurrah - I love your collection Ditab!  You have a lot of keyrings and things as well now!  Do you have a keyring on most of your bags then?  I think my 'A' will stay on my Bays.


----------



## ditab

Thanks, ladies 

Ali, I have keyrings on half of my bags  The little gold heart is on my keys; I've just attached the large red heart to the Maggie (although not sure whether it's staying on there yet); and I've got Gemini & red A to find homes for. I'd love to put Gemini on my Mabel but I'm worried it'll chip the hardware - I really need one of those clippy things and am a bit peeved now that I bought that particular version of the keyring (ie just the split ring, no clasp). The only one I really want a keyring for is Purple East West - I just think it looks a bit bare without a cloche, but I've not found anything suitable yet. That said, not really sure if I'm keeping it (that's why it's tucked behind the Araline in the group shot!). I need to start using it and see how I feel 

Blueberry, I tend to use bags for 2 weeks or so at a time and then switch over.  Having them all out today really did reinforce that I've got too many and don't do them justice but I think I just need to sort out my storage situation.  If they were easier to access, I'd switch over more often, I think.

Thanks, ratrat


----------



## sarajane

Ditab, you are my inspiration! I love the colours in your collection. Adore green Somerset & orange Mabel in particular. That turquoise heart keyring is gorgeous too.

My HG bag would be a navy pleated Poppy like yours. I saw the Mabel purse in ocean buffalo at SM and will get it if they have one at the summer meet, it was so soft & scrummy.


----------



## ditab

Ocean buffalo purse sounds gorgeous, SJ.

Do you know, I'm not really feeling Navy Poppy at the moment  but I think it's just because I've got a few newbies that I'm breaking in.  In a few weeks, I know I'll go back to Poppy - I always do in the end


----------



## samiyahk

wow! ditab i love your oak mitzy, orange mabel and am smitten by your green somerset...am feeling the need for some green in my collection!..xx


----------



## Mulberry Peony

I've got serious bag envy going on!


----------



## ditab

Mulberry Peony said:


> I've got serious bag envy going on!


 
 It's a slippery slope, Peony


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Mulberry Peony said:


> I've got serious bag envy going on!


 
Ugh ... me too 


That Poppy ... the Maggie ... those pretty colours ..... *sigh* 

What a beautiful, varied collection!!! Im surprised you manage to get out the door you know. I think i would just sit & stare lovingly at them all day


----------



## ratrat

ditab said:


> It's a slippery slope, Peony


 
Sometimes it feels like Sinking Sand.... in a good way though (apart from the Bank balance)


----------



## bagcrazy123

Great collection Dita!!!


----------



## Kriscat

Wow, Ditab - I am almost speechless.....gorgeous collection!


----------



## Minimouse

Finally, here is my Mulberry Rosemary family (black, oak, olive and chocolate). Just my chocolate Roxanne is missing. Sorry I'm rather boring, not much variety I know, but I'm besotted by the Rosemary.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ That is such a cute collection, I love it!!


----------



## BAYLEY39

i am just waiting on the return of phoebe then that is me all mulberried out


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ what about your belenheim family bayley?


----------



## BAYLEY39

I love rosemary more


----------



## sarajane

ditab said:


> Ocean buffalo purse sounds gorgeous, SJ.
> 
> Do you know, I'm not really feeling Navy Poppy at the moment  but I think it's just because I've got a few newbies that I'm breaking in. In a few weeks, I know I'll go back to Poppy - I always do in the end


 

OMG, poor neglected navy Poppy. Send her here pronto for some much needed love & attention!


----------



## hulahoop

Dont think poppy will be shifting SJ!


----------



## ruusu

Minimouse said:


> Finally, here is my Mulberry Rosemary family (black, oak, olive and chocolate). Just my chocolate Roxanne is missing. Sorry I'm rather boring, not much variety I know, but I'm besotted by the Rosemary.


 
^^ Im so jealous . I especially  the olive one!


----------



## MissIndependent

Finally got my East-West in black


----------



## MissIndependent

And modeling pixes as You guys liked


----------



## ratrat

Oh love the classic EastWest!  Matching purse as well - so gorgeous.  Look great on your style.  Congrats a million (and more)...


----------



## MissIndependent

ratrat said:


> Oh love the classic EastWest!  Matching purse as well - so gorgeous.  Look great on your style.  Congrats a million (and more)...



Thank you so much! Im soo in love with it, if you can be in love with a bag that is


----------



## Lillemy_74

Finally, here are pics of my little bag family!!

If you want a closer look, you'll find individual pics of the bags here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=199482 

I bought my first Mulberry (and 'proper' designer bag) in December-08, the oak Hanover. I found Emmy shortly after, and she was definitively a 'must have'. Was very happy with 'only' these two for a while.. Then I found this forum, lurked around a bit, and suddenly (in about a month..) I had a few more bags  Now I'm addicted too.. 

But what a wonderful feeling!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ gorgeous collection!


----------



## klp0213

MissIndependent - your E/W Bays is a beauty!  You were it well!  I'm loving the matching purse, too.

Lillemy - Lovely collection!  Great variety of styles and colours.  Your olive Roxanne is making me !


----------



## flyvetjo

Lillemy- lovely collection. Love the oak Elgin in particular!


----------



## roxanne oak

Llimey what a lush collection. I especially like your olive roxanne and congac mabel!!

AND your lampshades are excellent - where did you get them from??


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lillemy: beautiful collection!


----------



## purseinsanity

My family only has one member so far:


----------



## travelbunny

Oh wow that is just beautiful!!!


----------



## Minimouse

Purseinsanity, that bit of ostrich is drop dead gorgeous!!!


----------



## klp0213

Purseinsanity, that's one gorgeous piece of Mulberry!


----------



## hulahoop

love the colour!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Thank you, all, for your nice comments!

Roxanne, the lamps are no designer brand - just bought them in a furniture chain here in Norway. I'm actually planning to replace them with lamps that better match my chandelier..maybe I have to reconsider.. Glad you liked them though

Purseinsanity, your ostrich is gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## roxanne oak

^^^they are fabulous lillemy don't replace them!!xx

Purseinsanity your _*ONE*_ family member is pretty stunning though


----------



## Slowhand

Lillemy_74 said:


> Finally, here are pics of my little bag family!!
> 
> If you want a closer look, you'll find individual pics of the bags here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=199482
> 
> I bought my first Mulberry (and 'proper' designer bag) in December-08, the oak Hanover. I found Emmy shortly after, and she was definitively a 'must have'. Was very happy with 'only' these two for a while.. Then I found this forum, lurked around a bit, and suddenly (in about a month..) I had a few more bags  Now I'm addicted too..
> 
> But what a wonderful feeling!


 
What a stunning collection of bags you have - I LOVE the cognac mabel and such wonderful taste if home decor too !


----------



## mrsvincenoir

That Ostrich is TDF and what a beautiful collection Lillemy, very classic and varied.  I have recently made a few changes to my collection and as the sun was streaming through the windows I decided to take a definitive picture of my new and improved family, even though I have rehomed a few bags my collection still seems to be growing rapidly, and I have developed quite a keyring habit since I discovered cheshire oaks!!


----------



## ratrat

Lovely colourful all occasion covered collection!  Great keyrings you have too!!  Little blue coin purse is good match with the e/w indigo - can't you somehow attach it?  (I found my Scorpion attachment bits too small for Bays handles and was very annoyed once!)  

Anyway *thank you *for sharing the beautiful photo, great start of Easter holiday morning  (still in a bed with tea)....


----------



## stannymanny

Mrs V I love your collection - the little black cat keyring and the Elgin especially caught my eye.


----------



## hulahoop

Mrs V I love your collection! Especially the elgin and the roxanne at the back, they are making me seriously drool!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thats a lovely, colourful collection.


----------



## Lillemy_74

What a lovely colourful collection Mrs V! And wow, haven't seen the Elgin in pink before.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Thanks for your kind comments everyone, I would like to attach the blue keyring to Indigo EW, Ratrat, but am terrified of marking the leather, any ideas would be gratefully received.  Lavender (pink) Elgin was my most recent addition and she is pre loved and very smoochy indeed, wiped her over quickly with a babywipe, dried her thoroughly, gave her some Clarks leather nourisher, sprayed liberally with Collonil, lots of buffing and Bob's your uncle, good as new!  Wore her with a pink shirt and grey jacket with jeans, felt like a very funky old broad indeed!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

What a beautiful collection you have there Mrs V!! Some gorgeous specimens


----------



## sarajane

Here's my updated family. 
Black Helier, black Mabel, choc Hanover, ocean Roxy A4 tote, aqua Mabel, red Mabel, red Ayanna, tangerine Araline, coral Agyness, teal/marine Milton clutch.


----------



## sarajane

The reds and corals.


----------



## sarajane

The blues.


----------



## sarajane

The blacks and chocs.


----------



## ratrat

Yay SJ lovely family!  Stretch of styles & colours are amazing.  Are they all keepers??  (Now I can see you have a gap for Butterscotch...)


----------



## sarajane

^^There's definitely a gap for something paler, creamier or yellower isn't there? I'm even thinking maybe an oak Mitzy would slot in nicely and this is a girl who vowed she'd never have anything oak!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ lovely family SJ, I love the bright colours you have!


----------



## hulahoop

what about a pale pink A4 roxanne tote?


----------



## Snowshoe

Lovely collecton sj xxx


----------



## sarajane

Pale pink is a step too far for me. It makes me look ill. Love the Roxy tote though, did contemplate one in cream at SM.


----------



## ditab

Gorgeous family pic, SJ.  Hmmm, definitely needs some vanilla.  How about an Elgin?  Or the sand Mabel tote/shopper thing from last year?  Or something in putty from the Somerset range?  Lots of options.

You seem SO determined to get a Mitzy Hobo   Have you tried the messenger with the strap tied?  That's how they had them all hanging up at Westfield yesterday and they looked fab 



Mrs V, stunning collection


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Very colourful, I love the blues, so summery and eye catching.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

SJ you have such a stunning collection - such variety & some amazing colours!!

Loving your A4 tote & your Mabels in particular!!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

sarajane said:


> Love the Roxy tote though, did contemplate one in cream at SM.


 
I know SaraJane...........because I saw you looking at it and having bought the exact same one the day before was hoping to goodness that you were not going to pronounce "oh isn't it awful in cream?"

Ideally I would have loved silver hardware but I chose the palest hw available and am really happy with it!

Do you like the A4 tote - what other options come in cream?

xx


----------



## hulahoop

Something putty in the somerset style would be fab dont you think? I really like that shade....


----------



## klp0213

FAB collection SJ, great colours and styles.  I love your blues and reds - nice contrast!


----------



## cora-lee

Fabulous collection SJ - Great bags and beautiful colours!! Love your Mabels and Agyness!


----------



## sarajane

Ellie, I really wished you'd come up & said hello - although I still haven't forgiven you for the red sample Hanover! 

I'm thinking it may have to be white as I really do have a thing for 'clear' colours. I did like the sand Mabel but those 'muddy' colours do nothing for my freckly, pale Irish colouring. 

There was a white small Agyness at SM that looked good but as I already have the large one, I wasn't sure about buying it. So, what else came in white?


----------



## tireebabe

SJ Your collected is fabulous.  I love every one of them.  However I do love your blue tote and red and black mabels slightly more than the rest.


----------



## sarajane

^^Red & black Mabels are probably my faves closely followed by aqua Mabel and ocean tote. I fall in & out of love with coral Aggy. Tangerine Araline gets totally overlooked, which is a shame, as it's actually a fab summer bag.


----------



## alycat

SJ was there a white Agy Hobo -  that could be a good choice for you? I saw the coral hobo at Bicester and loved the shape  Single strap, I imagine it would stay in place on the shoulder, nice bag......


----------



## sarajane

I think there was. Now that would be the ideal answer. Hobo style, single strap, both of which I like. I'll have to do some investigating.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Stunning collection SJ! Especially in love with the Mabels at the mo! Choco Hanover must be nice to have too - you have the larger one, don't you? (My oak Hanover is smaller, I think, and with a different leather) How is the leather on the Agyness? Love the style.


----------



## flyvetjo

sarajane said:


> ^^There's definitely a gap for something paler, creamier or yellower isn't there? I'm even thinking maybe an oak Mitzy would slot in nicely and this is a girl who *vowed she'd never have anything oak*!!


 
I remember when you said you'd never have choc !!!!! We'll find you something oak at the meet!!!!


----------



## Ninja

Here is my little family; black Mabel, black metallic Mabel, oak Bayswater and oak Roxanne.







I bought my first Mulberry two months ago and I already have four of those. Grazy!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Ninja! Just think, at that rate, of how many mulberries you will have by the end of the year...


----------



## ruusu

The black metallic mabel is gorgeous ninja !!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Gorgeous collection, Ninja! The black metallic Mabel is awesome

Glad you joined us, the Mulberryholics! The number of bags seems to increase rather quickly in here...


----------



## sarajane

Lillemy_74 said:


> Stunning collection SJ! Especially in love with the Mabels at the mo! Choco Hanover must be nice to have too - you have the larger one, don't you? (My oak Hanover is smaller, I think, and with a different leather) How is the leather on the Agyness? Love the style.


 

Thanks! Yes, my Hanover is the larger size. I really like that bag, it's so light and easy to use. 
The Agyness leather is quite thick so the bag is fairly structured and doesn't 'smoosh' like the Mabels do. I really like it but I wouldn't say it's a particularly casual style.


----------



## klp0213

Great family Ninja!  I'm drooling over your metallic black Mabel!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

What gorgeous bags Ninja ... I am LOVING your Mabels!!


----------



## roxanne oak

I said on another thread cus of your avatar but I'm loving your collection Ninja

Yours too SJ especially your blues!! Also I think I read earlier about a cream A4 tote. That sounds gorgeous - An excellent bag for the summer.


----------



## bluecat_00

Well ladies I've finally gotten around to an updated family pic.  Its easy to forget how many bags you have isn't it!  Thing is I love them all.  So in no particular order I give you denim mabel, sand mabel, red goatskin mabel (all 3 medium size), lavendar rosemary, black maggie (with pink heart keyring), turquoise mitzy messenger (with Audrey keyring which is a perfect match for the hardware), cadogen in mixed oaky colours, stone bays, special edition patchwork bays (with red seahorse keyring)



Then the 3 big girls together




Then the 3 mabels together




I have an oak roxanne coming from SM hopefully tomorrow but everyone knows what that looks like. Also have damson ant but he's downstairs.

I actually feel quite greedy with all of these bags but I do use them all.  Can anyone see any obvious gaps? LOL!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oh bluecat .. I am in LOVE with your collection!! 

Those Mabels .. the Maggie .. oh my!! 

I think you have space for another little lighter bag in there - something similar in colour to the sand Mabel perhaps - sorry I dont mean similar in colour, more in shade. 

What a beautiful collection! Dont feel greedy .. feel lucky & happy & .... so on & so on !!


----------



## bluecat_00

Yes, something else light would be nice.  I actually like the bays clutch (not that I have ever seen one IRL) in champagne.  Not buying anything at the mo though, perhaps something at the july meet or during my pigrimage to SM in May (OMG thats less than a month away he he).  had decided on a 1 in 1 out policy and sold two bags last month but now I couldn't part with any of them.


----------



## bluecat_00

and here is my small collection of accessories:









Plus I have a beautiful lavendar belt that matches lavendar rosemary perfectly and which was a totally unexpected and wonderful surprise from a very lovely, and well known, ebay seller.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I didnt think that I would like the Bays clutch, but I really do. It is a bit bigger than I imagined it to be - but it is a really gorgeous bag. They have the very pale pink one in store now - not too girlie girlie - even my mum liked it!!! (she is hard to please - she isnt very impressed by expensive things!!) 

I am still drooling over your Mabels .. you lucky lady!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I love your little Audrey keyring! I would love one of those - as my business logo is a butterfly  Maybe one day!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Meant to say - I had that very same heart keyring until the weekend when it .. erm .. left the building. Well technically it left this morning, but it became property of someone else over the weekend. 

I do love it - but I have a few in similar shades & thought it was a bit much to keep them all. 

Must try not to think about it .....!!


----------



## alycat

What a great collection Bluecat! Especially loving the stone Bays


----------



## sarajane

Lovely collection Bluecat. I love your Mabels!


----------



## Lina208

Everyone seems to adore your mabels Bluecat.. me included!!  hehehe


----------



## bluecat_00

Thanks everyone, yes the mabels are mighty fine bags indeed!


----------



## sarajane

^^They are. I've managed to acquire 3 and could quite happily add more - denim & sand for starters!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

lovely collections Ninja and Bluecat, 
Ninja you have a lovely balanced collection, the Oaks are singing to me at the moment, I need a classic in oak.
Blue cat I covet your red mabel and I so want an audrey keyring, and that little seahorse is bliss!  I am definately cultivating a keyring fetish, I think we should have more of peoples keyring collections!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I cant stop looking at/drooling over/longing for those Mabels!!


----------



## Ninja

Thank you all. I have used to shame that I have expensive bags. My friends don´t understand this :shame:and most of them doesn´t even know Mulberry, and who does they think I am grazy because I pay so much for a bag and I need four bags:weird:. So it´s so weird to share this with you all and see that I am not the only one who is grazy for Mulberry.

Next for me:
:ban::cry:


----------



## Ninja

Oh, and Bluecat I love your stone Bays (and Mabels). You have a great collection, I really love it.


----------



## hulahoop

Great collection Bluecat, love the mabel line up!


----------



## mamabenny

Great collections Ninja/Bluecat. I love them all but the Mabels are extra special


----------



## klp0213

Bluecat, I'm totally drooling over your collection.  FAB, FAB, FAB!!!!!


----------



## maplecottage

Ninja I am loving your collection, a girl after my own heart, in the bag sense of style that is! You aren't crazy my dear - you are like loads of girls out there who realise the key to a great outfit is quality accessories.

Bluecat, wow what a colourful collection, beautiful!!


----------



## maplecottage

I needed to update my collection so here it is albeit missing 2 accessories, DH has my congo heart keyring (don't ask lol) and my congo passport holder went missing on last trip through airport.

So here is my small collection - and ratrat you are right, I don't think I can get rid of any of my bays - carrying my collection up the stairs however weighed a small cow I am sure.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y242/maplecottage/family_collection.jpg


----------



## ratrat

Ninja, you have lovely family - I love the subtle difference of two black Mabels!!

Bluecat, I adore your two Bays... you have colourful lovely collection!  

Both of you, now modeling pics!!  Pleeeeeease!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

maplecottage said:


> I needed to update my collection so here it is albeit missing 2 accessories, DH has my congo heart keyring (don't ask lol) and my congo passport holder went missing on last trip through airport.
> 
> So here is my small collection - and ratrat you are right, I don't think I can get rid of any of my bays - carrying my collection up the stairs however weighed a small cow I am sure.
> 
> http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y242/maplecottage/family_collection.jpg


 
maple .. such a stylish & gorgeous collection!

I am SO jealous of those gorgeous boots too! I would need to chop my feet & ankles in 4 to get into them though ... or believe me I would have a pair in every colour they did


----------



## flyvetjo

Ninja and Maple- very classic gorgeous collections!

Bluecat- fab bags- i shall look out for you in Cambridge!


----------



## bluecat_00

Thanks Jo, afraid I won't be in Cambridge that often now that I am back at work.  Unless I feel brave enough to go with 2.5 year old Anya in tow.  She is a very very strong willed (and physically strong) little girl who will not entertain the idea of a buggy.


----------



## flyvetjo

bluecat_00 said:


> Thanks Jo, afraid I won't be in Cambridge that often now that I am back at work. Unless I feel brave enough to go with 2.5 year old Anya in tow. She is a very very strong willed (and physically strong) little girl who will not entertain the idea of a buggy.


 

I understand your reluctance to drag a stubborn 2.5yr old around Cambridge. My youngest (now 4years) laid down in the grand arcade when he was 3yrs and refused to move. Dh and I moved a safe distance away and just watched but the number of people who stopped to talk to him was getting silly- he soon got up when he saw some security guards approaching though!!! He's big for his age and simply too heavy to carry or drag for any distance!!!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh *SJ, Ninja *and *Bluecat* - lovely collections!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Maplecottage* - sorry, I missed your collection - its lovely.  Your Antony is really making me think about getting an 'outlet' special one without the front pocket, yours looks great.


----------



## ratrat

Maple, I think we just posted at the same time and I missed yours!  Look gorgeous, I don't think you can part any of yours - they are all well throught after classic family!  

And thank you again for the tip on Julia, I'm waiting to use mine like that -


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful collections, Bluecat and Maplecottage! I specially adore the red Mabel and the oak Bays!

Ninja, I know the feeling. My friends don't share my bag interest either - or at least they don't understand how I can spend that much money on bags. But I guess, different interests and hobbies. We just choose to spend our money on different things, and who are to tell what's the best way to spend it?! I love my bags, and the feeling of buying and walking around with them


----------



## lea-m

Here is my family picture:
zip purse in black congo, small Cameley in black congo, Roxanne in black Antique glace, Bayswater in chocolate, Rosemary in chocolate, Elgin in chocolate, Bayswater in oak, large Mabel in Antique chocolate, Annie in chocolate, pocket book on chocolate.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection lea-m! You have some stunning classics in there!!


----------



## Lina208

Love your Elgin & Mabel, lea-m!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Fabulous Classics Maple and Lea M, thanks for sharing x


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful bags, Lea-M! The Elgin is really gorgeous in chocolate!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

*Lea-m* - Wowza, look at that gorgeous Oak Bays.  Why won't mine get like that? Argh!


----------



## maplecottage

Thank you ladies, Ali Antony outlet is a great price, not worth buying the other full priced with a pocket I don't think but definitely worth picking up an outlet one for sure, mine gets serious abuse in the rain, it handles it really well.

Thanks Ratrat, the wristlet conversion works well, glad to have helped x

Lea-m really impressed that you have so many different models, don't see that often, and I agree with Aly, the patina on your bays is spectacular - fantastic, how old is it?

LMM, ankle boots are great, they went a bit insane with the widths on their tall boots though, there is no way any normal person could have fit their legs into them - I certainly couldn't although I wished lol!

Thank you MrsVinceNoir and Lillemy and Jo. xxx


----------



## lea-m

Oak Bays was purchased from Mulberry Stockholm in March 2005 according to the receipt.

I purchased her about two months ago for about £ 170 and I love her!




maplecottage said:


> Thank you ladies, Ali Antony outlet is a great price, not worth buying the other full priced with a pocket I don't think but definitely worth picking up an outlet one for sure, mine gets serious abuse in the rain, it handles it really well.
> 
> Thanks Ratrat, the wristlet conversion works well, glad to have helped x
> 
> Lea-m really impressed that you have so many different models, don't see that often, and I agree with Aly, the patina on your bays is spectacular - fantastic, how old is it?
> 
> LMM, ankle boots are great, they went a bit insane with the widths on their tall boots though, there is no way any normal person could have fit their legs into them - I certainly couldn't although I wished lol!
> 
> Thank you MrsVinceNoir and Lillemy and Jo. xxx


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

lea-m said:


> Oak Bays was purchased from Mulberry Stockholm in March 2005 according to the receipt.
> 
> *I purchased her about two months ago for about £ 170 and I love her!*



Wow, you should love her - she's got a great patina and what a bargain too!  FAB!


----------



## sugarspice

Wow gorgeous collections guys! Thank you for sharing


----------



## hulahoop

Gorgeous collection Lea, love it!


----------



## ratrat

Lea, you have lovely rich subtle colour differences within your family.  All the choc babies looks so yummy, blacks sitting posh, then glorious oak!! (what a bargain - it must have been only possible in Sweden!)...


----------



## roxanne oak

oo how exciting so many family shots lately!!

Hee hee your mabel line up reminds me of the italian job minis bluecat!! Gorg collections.

I especially love your collection maplecottage and of course your special ones in chocolate lea-m


----------



## lea-m

Thank you, all of you lovely girls!


----------



## Lady Farquar

http://http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv294/ladyfarquar/DSCF0444.jpg

Thanks to Cat & Stefy for the photobucket link etc - hope this has worked!!

Here's my family....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection LadyF - so varied too!!


----------



## blackcat333

http://http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss337/blackcat333_photos/ebay014.jpg

Hopefully it has worked my family so far....


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hi blackcat - think you may have had the same problem as me at first....
I ended up copying & pasting the link from the bits under your photo in photobucket (if that makes sense) - ie rather than from the top of your screen (where you'd normally type website addresses)
Not sure if that will work?


----------



## blackcat333

http://i589.photobucket.com/albums/ss337/blackcat333_photos/ebay014.jpg


Try again fingers crossed it works my family so far


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^^blackcat333 ur collection is lovely!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection blackcat .. another lovely, varied lot!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

What a great mix of colours Blackcat!

Really liking the Mabel - do you find that the zips on this are a bit 'stiff'? Mine are (think that's why it was at SM on offer?)


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collections ladies!


----------



## ratrat

Lovely colours Blackcat!  You have lovely family...very nicely collected together.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful varied collections, Lady F and blackcat!


----------



## mamabenny

Fab collections ladies


----------



## klp0213

FAB collection Lady F!  Your olive Phoebe is making me 

Blackcat, yours is such a lovely and varied collection - gorgeous pinks!


----------



## travelbunny

Here is my gorgeous oak bays who I use every single day :


----------



## roxanne oak

aw i love her travelbunny - i am very jealous of her and your navy patent bays xx


----------



## travelbunny

Thank you!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

travelbunny said:


> Here is my gorgeous oak bays who I use every single day :



THIS is beautiful!  You use it everyday, for how long?  I really want mine to look like that but I don't use it everyday (I suppose I should really!).


----------



## maplecottage

Now that is a beautiful patina. 

If only I could wear mine everyday to get it looking like that! Beautiful!



travelbunny said:


> Here is my gorgeous oak bays who I use every single day :


----------



## flyvetjo

Travelbunny- how old is your bays? it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## klp0213

Lovely patina on your Bays Travelbunny!


----------



## travelbunny

Aw thanks everyone, I really do love her - I use her pretty much every day plus leave her out on the kitchen table or on a chair when I'm at home so I suppose this has speeded up the process too. I have had her for about two years I think but she wasn't new when I got her so I'm not sure how old she is. The thing is if I bought another Mulberry she might get some time off to recouperate...!


----------



## sugarspice

Wow travelbunny, your bays is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## riffraff

I thought I'd best do a family pic before they're seperated. Ledbury and Mini Mabel will live with me at my new Unit. Antony will stay at home ready for days out with the snot machine and E/W Bays will commute with me at weekends.


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection Riff!  Indigo E/W Bays is so beautiful!!!!!

I've always liked the look of the Mabel shoulder bag, is it nice to use?


----------



## sarajane

Great families everyone!

Riff, I have those same gold cushions on one of the sofas in our sitting room! I love the colour of your e/w, really wish they'd done it in more styles.


----------



## hulahoop

Great collection riff! I agree about the colour of the buffalo e-w bays, they should have made more styles using this colour.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection Riff!!  I also love the colour of the E/W!!


----------



## riffraff

Thank you all - I totally agree they really should have utilised this colour more.  I also really love the leather and don't have to worry about it at all.


----------



## sugarspice

Ooh lovely family Riff, and like everyone else I am loving the navy east west bays!


----------



## charliefarlie

Here re a few pics of my updated family, I have got rid of a few since the last picture, and I think there maybe 1 or 2 more to go. I quite fancy an E/W bays to add to my collection but cannot decide on a colour? I would also love a *GREEN *bag!


----------



## klp0213

Great collection CF!  Such a variety of colours and styles - FAB!

As for adding an E/W, I think your collection has room for one!  What sort of occasions would you want to use it for?  I'm after one in choc as I will use it for going out to dinner with DH so want to look a bit smart.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

What a gorgeous collection - so many lovely bags & all so different.

I think your denim Poppy should go .. (to Scotland) ..


----------



## flyvetjo

Riff and charliefarlie- fab collections. Riff- what might you be tempted by at bicester???


----------



## riffraff

Absolutely no idea Jo!  I've not lusted after anything for soooo long I'm not sure if I'm just that tied up getting the house the way I want it or if maybe for the life I have at the moment I have enough different bags to cover different occasions.

Charlie I can't recommend the E/W highly enough, I wish they had done it in a really bright emerald as well as the Indigo.


----------



## maplecottage

Charlie I LOVE your collection - another forum member who buys a different style each time, I respect that, fantastic - still drooling over poppy in denim.

Riff, love your collection too - I particularly like the colour of the antony, is that chestnut?


----------



## numnut

Charlie - 5 BE bespokes!!!!!!!! Do tell more?


----------



## charliefarlie

maplecottage said:


> Charlie I LOVE your collection - another forum member who buys a different style each time, I respect that, fantastic - still drooling over poppy in denim.
> 
> Riff, love your collection too - I particularly like the colour of the antony, is that chestnut?


 
Yes, I have a rule that I am not allowed to repeat a style, or colours with the exception of Oak, Choc and Black. It is getting harder to stick to, I am now tempted by a Mabel in a different colour! If I get a Large, that will be different enough!


----------



## charliefarlie

riffraff said:


> Absolutely no idea Jo! I've not lusted after anything for soooo long I'm not sure if I'm just that tied up getting the house the way I want it or if maybe for the life I have at the moment I have enough different bags to cover different occasions.
> 
> Charlie I can't recommend the E/W highly enough, I wish they had done it in a really bright emerald as well as the Indigo.


 
Your Indigo one is beautiful. An Emerald E/W would be stunning!


----------



## sarajane

I had the same rule Charlie until I discovered Mabel. Now I have 3 Mabels and would happily add another couple - probably sand and denim. It's an addictive style!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I sooo agree with that SJ!


----------



## divalovesbags

wow, i spent last 3 days looking thru pages and drooling over these gorgeous mulberry families.
fab collec tions everyone


----------



## keeledover

wonderful family shots here!

Thought I'd better update my family pic as there have been a lot of changes. Oak and White patent bays - gone. Purple Araline - Gone. Gunmetal antony and Bays - all gone.

I'm really happy as I've reached a point where I am not dilly-dallying over bags now, wondering if they're keepers or not. These are DEFINITELY here to stay! Blacks greens and blues are very much my colour palette and my collection more "right" now 

Taken with and without flash, from left to right

Turquoise python Maggie, black nappa Araline, teal Milton purse, black congo/printed Bays, black goatskin Maggie clutch, teal/marine fost polished Milton shoulder bag, emerald karung snakeskin Milton clutch


----------



## klp0213

Fabulous collection KO!  I love the contrast between black and blue and green - it's beautiful!


----------



## Flossie

Isn't it great when you know what works for you KO . Lovely collection !


----------



## teddiescorner

What beautiful family shots. The colours are stunning. Congratulations on knowing what you want. I'm still struggling! The new modeling shots are lovely too. Well Done!


----------



## mssw157

Hi, KO, am relatively new to the forum. Absolutely love your collection. The colours are stunning! Once you know what your style is, it makes it a lot easier to pick new bags...


----------



## ratrat

Lovely mature collection Keeledover!  Python does show the quality even in the family pic, I have to say.  Asbolutely subtle deep colour, only possible with certain leather!!


----------



## hulahoop

Great family KO!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely collection Keeledover!


----------



## sarajane

KO, that is a gorgeous collection. I'm drawn to the turquoises and love my little Milton clutch. Your python Maggie really is stunning.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Great bag family, Keeldover! Especially love your turquoise python Maggie!


----------



## samiyahk

lovely collection keeledover!


----------



## looby loo

The latest additions.................The Triplets

bought April 09


----------



## zhu010

here is mine; although python agyness has since gone i thought it would be worth putting a picture up anyway as a point of reference since there doesn't seem to be many on here and as i'm still dithering over whether to let mabel go this is probably my last chance at any pretence of having a mulberry 'family' at all!


----------



## klp0213

^^Gorgeous collection zhu!  Too bad Agyness is gone but you've still got two beauties!

Good luck deciding on whether to keep Mabel.


----------



## keeledover

Wow Looby, the triplets are FAB!

Zhu, your collection resonates wth me, very cool! which style is the python


----------



## looby loo

Zhu - that family shot is amazing the bags look so good together. Shame the python is gone it looks so lovely.

Keeledover- I know I mentioned it in another thread but I had to say it again your collection is beautiful.
The colours are stunning and the whole family just looks so good. It is clear to see that each bag has been carefully considered, and that you know exactly what works for you. Lovely!


----------



## klp0213

An updated family pic - I may have to do another one soon , but there have been so many to leave the collection I thought it was about time to show you what's left!


----------



## ratrat

KLP lovely family - more selected and refined to your taste!!

BTW what do you mean 'may have to do another one' - have you already located something dark purple/plum!!!!???


----------



## klp0213

^^Thanks!  

And, yes, I have found said bag, just waiting on pics to check it's as beautiful as I imagine it to be!


----------



## Jenova

klp0213 said:


> An updated family pic - I may have to do another one soon , but there have been so many to leave the collection I thought it was about time to show you what's left!



Looks like THE perfect family you have there.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Zhu, Beautiful family! It's a pity python Agyness is gone, it's so special. But you have two beauties left!! (hope you decide to keep the Mabel)

Klp, it's a lovely collection you have there! The oak A4 tote is a nice complement to the choc Elgin. I'm curious about the new bag now...

Looby and Klp, I must say Effie really looks good in choc and black too...! You lucky girls!


----------



## Lillemy_74

And Klp, now I've opened my eyes to the Joni as well... it looks so soft and squishy, and the detailing is beautiful..


----------



## klp0213

Jenova said:


> Looks like THE perfect family you have there.



Are you implying the preposterous notion that my collection is complete?!  

Lillemy, thanks!  I'm awfully keen on my Roxy A4, it's such a great bag.  Effies are brilliant too, as you well know!

ETA:  Joni is fab as well, nearly sold her and then came to my senses!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection KLP, it has changed so much!!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks Hula!  Yes, it sure has!  Soon to change a bit more, hopefully.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ ooh tell us more!!


----------



## klp0213

Well, possibly two more bags to join the family and one or two to depart (totally undecided about the departures though - perhaps will feel differently when new bags arrive!  ).

Waiting for pics on one and undecided about the other!  Is that vague enough for you?!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I know about the plum roxy, what is the other one?


----------



## klp0213

Still dithering over a choc E/W Bays but also considering an oak or choc Roxy!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^ ha ha!


----------



## Kriscat

Found all my "summer" bags today....it's def. time for a summer family pic....


----------



## ratrat

Oh Kris you have covered all the colours!  Is it Champagne Bays Clutch??  
Ohhh so lovely - are you using it as clutch or shoulder bag?  How do you find the size?

All so Lovely!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Kriscat

^^Thanks, and yes it is the champagne Bays clutch - I use it both ways, size is certainly roomy enough!
Kris


----------



## klp0213

Kris, I LOVE your summer collection!  It just screams of sunshine, poolside lounging and warm weather!  

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow Kris you definitely have a colourful bunch of bags there!  Love the Bays clutch!


----------



## hulahoop

Love the summer colours Kris!


----------



## Linnea

Kris, could you please take some modelling pics with the Bays clutch?! I'd like to see you wearing it as a clutch and as a shoulder bag. It doesn't seem like a very small bag based on measurements, so it would be great to get some more modelling pics. Thank you!


----------



## Kriscat

^^will do, but will have to wait until tomorrow....
Kris


----------



## Linnea

Thank you, Kris! That would be fantastic! Your collection is very inspiring, and I have taken the first baby step towards colour today with my new bays .


----------



## Kriscat

^^Pics are posted on the catwalk...congrats on your new Bays, Linnea!
Kris


----------



## Linnea

Gorgeous modelling pics, Kris! Thank you so much! I knew I was asking for trouble.... The bays clutch looks STUNNING on you!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pollyp79

Hi here are the pics of my Jaime family
Verdigris antique glace
Plum antique glace
Chocolate darwin
Oak darwin
Black Congo
Sorry pics arent great - the darwins go a bit flat without stuffing it full


----------



## pollyp79

Kris ur pics are fab - love the bays clutch that would look great dressed or or casual


----------



## Kriscat

pollyp79 - wow, a hole family of Jaimes, gorgeous! Thanks
Kris


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wow, fantastic Jamie collection there!


----------



## Kriscat

Thank you all for your kind words 
Kris


----------



## mamabenny

Kris-love the Summer collection. Just saw your modelling pics of the Champagne clutch. It's a beauty
Pollyp -your bags are great-I see a Croxley mountain building


----------



## pollyp79

Thanks Kris, Hula & mamaB - iam definately a Jaime girl
They didnt make the Jaime in that many colours so never gonna be like croxley but never seen anything like the picture of her mountain of roxannes - now that is a collection & half - amazing!!


----------



## Tote Girl

My goodness, what a fantastic collection of Jaime lovelies!

Some great collections ladies and I love Kris's colourful summer collection


----------



## Tote Girl

Top to botton, right to left

Ivory Blenheim in glove
Bronze Frame bag in glove and lizard
Mustard Small Antony in polished goatskin
Teal Small Antony in shiny buffalo
Oak Tooled Bayswater in darwin
Chocolate Tooled Bayswater in darwin
Black Poppy Satchel in light grainy
Oak East/West Bayswater in NVT with bronze keyring in goatskin
Chocolate East/West Bayswater in NVT
Oak Jaquetta in darwin with oak keyring in printed


----------



## Lady Farquar

Fantastic collection Tote Girl!!


----------



## Kriscat

Love your collection, Tote Girl! I can see you took all of them out(could anybody see you??)
Kris


----------



## ratrat

Pollyp - lovely Jamies!  What a treat to see them in one happy family - have you covered all the colours produced now??

TG - well thought after collection!  I can't see any gaps in style/colour!!

Congrats both of you -


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Tote Girl!


----------



## klp0213

Pollyp - I love your Jaime Quintet!  I'm totally drooling over your plum glace!

Tote Girl - gorgeous collection, great styles and all occasions covered.  I love the pos of colour from your Antony's!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Tote Girl said:


> Top to botton, right to left
> 
> Ivory Blenheim in glove
> Bronze Frame bag in glove and lizard
> Mustard Small Antony in polished goatskin
> Teal Small Antony in shiny buffalo
> Oak Tooled Bayswater in darwin
> Chocolate Tooled Bayswater in darwin
> Black Poppy Satchel in light grainy
> Oak East/West Bayswater in NVT with bronze keyring in goatskin
> Chocolate East/West Bayswater in NVT
> Oak Jaquetta in darwin with oak keyring in printed
> 
> 
> View attachment 777971



love ur bays


----------



## Tote Girl

Thanks ladies, apologies for not being able to tell my left from my right 

Kris, I dread to think what my neighbours were thinking! It took a while to get them all hanging up so I'm sure they thought I was going crazy.


----------



## pollyp79

Tote girl I'm loving ur garden shot of ur bags - amazing!!!
The accessories that match are just fab - u lucky lucky girl 

KLP - the plum is my favouite one such a lovely colour - are u after a mulberry in plum? if so hope u get one soon cos u will love it to bits

Ratrat - Iam think there were more colours in the antique glace but they are just so hard to come by - I did see an oak darwin one on ebay yesterday


----------



## Linnea

Pollyp and TG, you have beautiful collections! From both pictures I can tell that you know exactly which bags and styles you love. Way to go!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Here goes - hope this works...

My family:-

http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv294/ladyfarquar/DSCF0675.jpg


----------



## hulahoop

^ love your collection! Orange mabel really stands out!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Love your collection btw Totegirl!
Are you going to be like me and try to stop at 10 bags??


----------



## klp0213

Great collection Lady F!  Nice variety of colours and styles - your orange Mabel really pops!


----------



## mssw157

Lady F - gorgeous bag collection. It looks very versatile, something for every occasion! 
Totegirl - super shot of your family of bags! Those bays are stunning.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Kriscat, lovely colourful summer collection! Especially love your champagne clutch! 

Pollyp, wow, that is a nice Jaime collection! 

Lovely and varied collections, Tote girl! It must have been fun to arrange that photo TG The oak tooled Bays is yummy!

Lady F, beatiful collection! I'm drooling over both the Roxy, Phoebe and vanilla Bays. Oak Alana is so cute too.  They all are.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

This is the new family, it seems to be changing on a monthly basis!!


----------



## Kriscat

mrsvincenoir - gorgeous collection! Love the blue E-W, buffalo leather?
Kris


----------



## mssw157

Looking absolutely fab! I think I will have to get onto the Bays action soon...


----------



## hulahoop

Still love your family Mrsvincenoir - Some great styles and shades there... loving the little cat keyring too!


----------



## Linnea

Gorgeous collection of classics, MrsVincenoir!


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection Mrs V!  If it makes you feel any better, my collection changes every few weeks!


----------



## ratrat

Mrs V, lovely collection!!  Gorgeous colours & charms - (Omedeto!)


----------



## hulahoop

klp0213 said:


> Gorgeous collection Mrs V!  If it makes you feel any better, my collection changes every few weeks!



so true


----------



## Lillemy_74

lovely collection Mrs V!


----------



## mamabenny

Tote girl -very nice collection 
lady F-a nice variety of styles and colours
Mrs V- lovely classics, you have found the styles that suit you-Black Rosie is a real cutie


----------



## mrsvincenoir

thanks for your kind comments everyone, I am a very happy rabbit after my bargain bays yesterday!!


----------



## Tote Girl

Beautiful collection Mrs VN!


----------



## maplecottage

_Choc Antony
_Oak A4 Roxy
_Choc Bays
_Oak Bays
_Marine Julia
_Butterscotch Mabel Hobo


----------



## ClaireL

My little collection of mini-me bags:
Verdigris Ledbury, green antiqued leather mini Poppy, small ocean blue Mabel


----------



## mssw157

Maple - lovely collection of bags; I can see that these colours really suit you.
Claire - loving the blue/green vibe of those bags! I have to think of summer and the ocean when I look at them.


----------



## ratrat

Maple:  Lovely family!  Butterscotch has its place.  (Black Bays already gone!!?)
Claire:  Beautiful cool colour family - perfect for where you live!!

Congrats ladies...


----------



## klp0213

Maple, I love the colours and styles you have in your collection now.  Butterscotch sitting next to marine is gorgeous!

Claire, your collection is super!  Gorgeous colours, really makes me think of summer and sunshine!


----------



## salikons

Beautiful collections Mrsv and Maple. 

Maple: I am amased to see the Black Bays gone, I thought it was the choch one you used the least?

Mrsv. Love the catkeyring. Always whished I had one of those.


----------



## maplecottage

Thank you ladies! And Claire I am in love with your blue collection, stunning stunning.

Salikons, I don't use any of my bays anymore so it's excessive just to have them sitting in dustbags, I am replacing black bays with a different black bag just deciding on which black bag that will be, I haven't used a black bag for 6 months now, oak has been used once - I am probably going to send that one packing too, and the only reason I would keep choc bays is because it's darwin (not NVT, and harder to find),  it is beautiful, and will be my elegant bag when I need it, so an evening bag.

I am being particularly hard on my collection at the moment for sure, but I want to use all of my bags, not have them sitting in storage, it's just a waste of money and space otherwise.


----------



## Linnea

Maple and Claire, you both have beautiful bags! 

Claire, these small bags suit you perfectly (I loved the new pics with the verdigris Ledbury)!

Maple, oak Bays is the ultimate classic, but nobody sees it if it is only sleeping in the dustbag. If you won't use it, then you may as well send it packing. I think it is wise to keep one though, as Bays will make a perfect bag the day you go back to work. I love the bags you have now, some neutrals and then the colour pops. Lovely!


----------



## ClaireL

Thanks for your comments, girls. Everyone here is so lovely!
I love a blue/green colour scheme, but won't be restricting myself. I'll be going for some black next.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Maple - I am LOVING your collection now! (I was before, but you needed that little pop of colour in there  ) I look forward to seeing who else joins the fold in the next few weeks 

ClaireL - what gorgeous coloured bags you have! Really bright & funky!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collections Maple and Claire!


----------



## corries2

Finally got around to a family picture.

Printed Oak and Crimson spazz Bays, Choc & Oak Roxanne, Black refined grain Mabel. Ocean Blue small Mabel.

Waiting for Butterscotch or Champagne Mabel Hobo in the Sale 

xx


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous bags corries2!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Its been a while since I looked at this thread', should have looked more often!
Mrs V, MC, Claire: beautiful collections, all of them!!


----------



## klp0213

corries, how the heck did I miss your reveal of crimson Bays??!!  It is STUNNING!  Lovely collection!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Corries, love the red and blue, they really stand out.


----------



## maplecottage

Thanks ladies, LMM choosing the next one is a mare!!

Corries, OMG, I love how well balanced your collection is! Loving crimson bays, stunning stunning, in fact your whole collection is gorgeous!

Can I ask how you find your black mabel to use? I used to have it in pebble and it drove me mad as it kept falling off my shoulder when pushing a pram, but am contemplating it again, think I am mad!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful collections, girls!

*Maple*, the butterscotch Mabel hobo adds a very nice colour contrast to your lovely collection!

*Claire*, I want to go to the beach when I see your collection. That little green Poppy is adorable too!

*Corries*, wow, that crimson Bays and oak Roxy are simply stunning!


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous bags Corries. That crimson bays really stands out and gives a nice pop of colour to the whole collection!


----------



## ClaireL

Corries2 - where did you get that red Bays it is


----------



## Lady Farquar

great collection Corries - the printed Bays seems to be the one catching my eye at the moment but they're all lovely!


----------



## bluecat_00

Corries - your oak roxy is tdf.  Is that the one you were restoring after the ice shower?  It almost makes me want to chuck mine in the bath of ice cubes tonight (as if I would be that brave!)


----------



## sugarspice

Gorgeous collections girls!!!

These deserve to be enlarged!


----------



## salikons

time for an updated familypic. my messangers and my large luggagebays is not in the pic









than I did a small experiment and took out my most used favourites, and then I got this.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection salikons ... such great variety of colours too!

I still say you need something curvy & beautiful in there


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection Salikons!


----------



## mssw157

Fab collection of bags Salikons! You were asking this morning what's missing from your collection and like LMM said, maybe a different shape bag? How about Poppy?


----------



## mamabenny

Lovely collection Salikons-with a nice splash of colour


----------



## mamabenny

With the arrival of my new Ledbury I think it's time for a family picture


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Stunning collection mamabenny ... really lovely styles & colours.

How about something nice & bright now too?


----------



## mamabenny

I am usually very safe with my selections-I think I do need to add some colour maybe when I take Mum to Bicester (she thinks we're going to London LOL)


----------



## salikons

nice collection mamabenny.love the little choc ones in the family.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mamabenny said:


> I am usually very safe with my selections-I think I do need to add some colour maybe when I take Mum to Bicester (she thinks we're going to London LOL)


 
Im the same - such a wimp when it comes to colour! That may be about to change though 

Your ledbury is a gorgeous little head-turner anyway ....


----------



## mamabenny

Thanks LMM. Now if something Red/Blue crossed my path... and of course I must stay away from the dark side (Black Mabel Hobo)
Salikons-chocolate is my first love (food/bags/dog)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Do NOT stay away from Mabel hobo - she is gorgeous & she would really suit you!

I insist that you buy one - cos I cant 

I will buy Mitzy hobo instead


----------



## mamabenny

I'd love the hobo-but I've been rather busy on the bag buying front recently.. and I'm off on hols in two weeks...if there is any left in some sale when I get back..


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I dont think its going in the sale ... but Im sure you can pick one up some day.

Just dont wait too long .. I love watching other peoples' reveals


----------



## mamabenny

You're just as bad as KLP with your enabling..


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Until i can buy .. I help others buy! Im so kind


----------



## mssw157

Great collection mamabenny! Loving the choccy ones and the pebble Mabel in particular! Very versatile and probably go with everything. Well chosen!


----------



## hulahoop

Love your collections Salikons and mamabenny!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collections Salikons and Mamabenny!


----------



## corries2

Thank you all for kind comments.

Maple, I hope it will be even better balanced if I get a hold of Champagne Mabel Hobo in the sale. I ran my fingers along her in HOF at lunchtime.

Claire L . I got Crimson bays in My Wardrobe sale last month. 

Klp. I didn't do a proper reveal of Crimson Bays. I started a thread ""red shoes with a red handbag"-as my second thought when I opened the box was what about shoes !!??

Bluecat. Oak Roxy is the same damaged soul who I thought was ruined the first week I had her. Since posting final pics showing the result after all the advice I got on the forum. I experimented more. I did that filling the bag with water thing I read about on the forum and she is now the colour of burnt sugar.
She is my expensive mistake/blunder of the year. I know in my heart I'dve returned her if she hadn't got covered in sleet. I can't love her like the rest.

Sugarspice: Thanks for the enlargement. It's lovely.

Salikons your collection should go on public display! It's fabulous.

Mamabenny what a difference in colour between our Oak Roxannes! Mine is only about 4 months old as well.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful collections, Salikons and Mamabenny!


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful collection mamab!  They all look in such pristine condition!

You definitely need a black bag and a splash of colour wouldn't hurt either!

Corries, thanks for letting me know - I was feeling a bit confused!


----------



## mamabenny

Thanks for all the nice comments on my family
KLP-I can see myself that it's crying out for colour-I've seen such beautiful families with coloured bags. So now I need colour as well as black

Corries-I was thinking your Roxy looked just fab-I need to get using mine to get a patina going 

Mssw I have to say my pebble Mabel is a great bag-any place anywhere anytime


----------



## omppa

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous collections, ladies! :coolpics:


----------



## ratrat

Ohhh so much to catch up in this department!  
Corries, Mamab and Salikons you all have such a well thought over collections!
Thank you for sharing them... lovely treat on horrible weather Sunday...


----------



## Megana_

Omg Salikons, your baby blue Ledbury is gorgeous!!
As are all the other ones ofc


----------



## salikons

Thanks for all your nice comments. I really enjoy my collection. I think I lack something patent, and something more edgy that stands out, hope to correct it in the sale


----------



## roxanne oak

mamabenny said:


> With the arrival of my new Ledbury I think it's time for a family picture



I love your collection mb. esp your chocolate mable (and roxanne of course ) xx


----------



## mamabenny

Thanks Roxanne-I just need to add a kick of colour/interest(patent?) soon


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mamabenny said:


> Thanks Roxanne-I just need to add a kick of colour/interest(patent?) soon


 
  ... you do indeed .. all of the above


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

corries2 said:


> Thank you all for kind comments.
> 
> Oak Roxy is the same damaged soul who I thought was ruined the first week I had her. Since posting final pics showing the result after all the advice I got on the forum. I experimented more. I did that filling the bag with water thing I read about on the forum and she is now the colour of burnt sugar.
> 
> She is my expensive mistake/blunder of the year. I know in my heart I'dve returned her if she hadn't got covered in sleet. I can't love her like the rest.


 
Corries - I 500% absolutely adore your Roxy - that colour is beyond gorgeous!  I love the colour so much I think its a crime that Mulberry does not sell that colour!

You have done a fab (& brave job) with her - I hope you fall in love soon!!


----------



## cmaec

Picture of my mulberry family as promised.
Tried to get them all in one photo didn't work very well. Results below. Ended up taking three photos.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Hi Cmaec

You have a wonderful & gorgeous Mulberry Tribe! 

Should you ever go mad - bags (no pun intended) me your Ginger Annie & Tobacco Effie.  

PLEASE PLEASE may we see close up photos of those two - they are may favourite colours ever!

Which are your favourites?


----------



## cmaec

Hi Mulberry Ellie, I will post a picture of those two now especially for you. A few people ask me what is my favourite and I can never answer that question. I love then all . The bays and roxy's are my favourite design . For practicality the jody wins hands down imo.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

cmaec said:


> Hi Mulberry Ellie, I will post a picture of those two now especially for you. A few people ask me what is my favourite and I can never answer that question. I love then all . The bays and roxy's are my favourite design . For practicality the jody wins hands down imo.


 
You star - I do so love that Ginger Annie!

I also meant to say that your staircase is just the bestever photomount for your Mulberry gallery - they look brilliant there.............shame you have to get up/down the stairs really!

Yes, youre right about the Jody, its size makes it so damn useful.  What colour is your shopper............I have the reddy/orange one and I think that is the one you have - so we are bag twins.

One day (dreaming) I hope to say that about your Ginger Annie!


So dare I ask - what's next on your list............I think you moved on yur somerset tote & oak rosie - someone stole your photos didnt they?


----------



## cmaec

Hi Mulberry Ellie, pictures as promised.


----------



## cmaec

Thats right my oak rosie and oak somerset have gone to great new homes. A few more will be leaving home soon as well. It is so hard to let any go as I can find a reason to keep each and every one. My jody shopper is a reddy/orange as well and I have the black jody shopper tote which is in picture but not in signature yet.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

OH
MY
GOD!!



That is an amazing collection you have there cmaec .. so varied too!

WOW!!


----------



## cmaec

Thanks lovinmymulberry, my snakeskin raspberry poppy is missing for her family photo. She lost one of her studs and had to go in for repair. I hope that she is safe. I have read the story of your poppy and I can only hope that mine comes back safe.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ooohh I didnt know you had one of those too  I wanted one ... but kept changing my mind from the raspberry to the blue & in the end went for the black leather  

Im sure your Poppy will be just fine ... which reminds me, I really must get that email sent off to Customer Services!! 

I should write a list ... Ive so much to do & a memory like a sieve


----------



## cmaec

I hope that Customer service get their act together for you this time!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thanks .. fingers crossed they send your gorgeous Poppy back to you ASAP!!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

cmaec said:


> Hi Mulberry Ellie, pictures as promised.


 

    

I LOVE those 2!!


----------



## cmaec

Thanks ME, how is your ochre bays. Is it any better. You have a  lovely varied collection


----------



## hulahoop

Cmaec, you have a fantastic collection!


----------



## klp0213

LOVE your collection cmaec!  I'm totally drooling over your rio patchwork Bays!


----------



## cmaec

Thanks hulahoop and klp0213 for your lovely comments.


----------



## kellymorgan1982

my family x


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Congrats Kelly - that turquoise is such a pretty colour!!


----------



## cmaec

Lovely family kellymorgan, mitzy pouch in turquoise is lovely. Think I might have to get one of those.


----------



## klp0213

Lovely little Mulberry family Kelly!  Your Mitzy pouch is such a zingy and happy colour!


----------



## kellymorgan1982

klp0213 said:


> Lovely little Mulberry family Kelly! Your Mitzy pouch is such a zingy and happy colour!


 
really resisting the matching hobo...


----------



## klp0213

Do you HAVE to resist the hobo?  I bet it will be a good price!


----------



## cmaec

kellymorgan1982 said:


> really resisting the matching hobo...



Can I enable you . I bought the mitzy hobo is turquoise in HoF. She is so slouchy and lovely to carry. You have to get one to go with the pouch. Complete the set.  I 've decided after seeing yours that I need the pouch to match the bag!


----------



## hulahoop

Fabulous Kelly!


----------



## ClaireL

Kelly, your family is beautiful. I love how the turquoise colour really "pops".


----------



## ClaireL

Here's my pink/purple family (see previous posts for my blue/green family).
Chocolate and grape Angelica, matching pouch, lipstick Bayswater keyring, mink and chocolate Milton, plum glace Blenheim.


----------



## klp0213

Very, very nice Claire!  I'm still drooling over plum glace!  Oh, and I can totally see a patent Bays in a bright colour sitting amongst those bags!


----------



## flyvetjo

Oh WOW Cmaec- what a collection.

Kelly- love your bags- i think you really need the hobo now too!!!

ClaireL- love your pinky/purple family- love the angelica in particular!


----------



## Taz

kellymorgan1982 said:


> really resisting the matching hobo...


 
I love your classic collection Kelly....are you still thinking about the hobo ?? extra 10% gone in HoF but the Mulberry sales start tomorrow..


----------



## ClaireL

Thanks for the nice comments girls. Klp - yes, I think a Bays would look perfect in there, either with the pink/purple family or the blue/green family. I did see the pink ombre Bays in the pic reference thread, it is TDF but doesn't seem to pop up for sale ... ever. My search continues.


----------



## mssw157

cmaec - what a fantastic collection! I've got a serious case of bag envy now..:greengrin:
kelly - mitzy pouch gives your collection a nice pop of colour! Of course you need the hobo now!!!!
claire - the colours in your collection are tdf!! Well done on that plum Blenheim!!


----------



## bluecat_00

cmaec - thank you.  Your varied and gorgeous collection has made me realise that I am not alone (I am going through bag guilt and had decided to do more rehoming, now perhaps I will wait at least until Autumn).  Your collection is so varied and colourful.

ClaireL - being a relative newcomer you are doing us proud with your lovely collection of Mulberry minis.  Absolutely beautiful.

Kelly - your collection is gorgeous.  Your turquoise pop is just lovely.


----------



## cmaec

Hi bluecat glad to be of service. I regularly suffer from bag guilt.


----------



## kellymorgan1982

Taz said:


> I love your classic collection Kelly....are you still thinking about the hobo ?? extra 10% gone in HoF but the Mulberry sales start tomorrow..


 
i'll have to wait now and see what happens, might gamble and see if it gets further reduced?


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Cmaec what an amazing collection, I adore your ginger Annie
Kelly lovin the oak Bays, 
Claire, Angelica and pouch look stunning together, your collection is coming along beautifully!

I now think i have found my perfect 10 and I intend to stick here, now if anything tempts me one of the 10 has to go!  Unless a red ledbury turns up and I'm going to fight mulberryfloss for it!!!!  May the best man win!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection there Mrs VN ... very stylish!  Such gorgeous colours too!


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection MrsV!


----------



## salikons

Love your collection mrsV


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful collection, Mrs V!


----------



## Lillemy_74

OMG - I've just seen the pics of your collection, *Cmaec*! 
That is a STUNNING collection! 

And seeing your ginger Annie, I'm no longer uncertain - I need one! I really like the style, and almost bought one in oak as my first Mulberry. Since I didn't, and now have a few oak bags, the ginger will be perfect. I just need to find a nicely pre-owned one now. So please let me know if anyone of you sees one.

*Kelly*, lovely collection! I adore black Emmy and the turqoise Mitzy pouch has such a gorgeous colour!

*Claire*, Lovely pin/purple bag family!

*MrsV*, Beautiful collection, love how the red bays stand out from the others! (I wouldn't mind to get a spazz crimson bays when they come on sale here, but need to be a good girl...)


----------



## sugarspice

What a gorgeous and varied collection Cmaec!!

Kellymorgan lovely bag collection esp the mitzy purse, it is such a pretty colour!

ClaireL, love the purple/pink family esp the mini lipstick pink bays keyring in the middle! Your blue family is so pretty too!

MrsV beuatiful collection, the Indigo east west bays is my fav!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

OK, I'm jumping on the bandwagon too - here's my ever growing collection :greengrin:


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ OOOh lovely collection! Love all the colours! Is that a denim mabel you have there?


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

hulahoop said:


> ^^^ OOOh lovely collection! Love all the colours! Is that a denim mabel you have there?



Thanks, and yes it's a denim mabel, it was actually my first in that collection.  I had 2 before that (a salmon pink Tyler and an oak something or other, really small like  pencil case with a handle) but I sold both as they were too small.  And the rest is history as they say!


----------



## hulahoop

^ ha ha! yes I know what you mean!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Fuzzyfelt, what a great collection! Lovely colours! What colour is the rosie? Is it a very dark oak, or did it come in antiqued brown leather too?


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Lillemy_74 said:


> Fuzzyfelt, what a great collection! Lovely colours! What colour is the rosie? Is it a very dark oak, or did it come in antiqued brown leather too?



Ohh thank you. It's an oak rosemary, I just got it this morning, won it on eBay   It is quite dark, but I think the photo makes it look darker than it is. I've posted a close up in a different thread "Two new arrivals for me today", if you want to take a look


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection fuzzyfelt ... that Maxi Mabel is ...


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Gorgeous collection fuzzyfelt ... that Maxi Mabel is ...



Yes it's gorgeous isn't it? I looooooooooooooooooooooove it, an impulse buy at Heathrow, but I've never regretted it!


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely collection fuzzyfelt. You have some fantastic colours!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Thank you all ladies, it's nice to branch out with colour, instead of playing it safe with black, brown, etc. I was always worried about matching bags to clothes/shoes, but now I don't cared, I just wear my bags with pride!


----------



## elkington

wow all those gorgeous colours!!!!! i love the green roxy especially  and your morgan? messenger looks great!!! isn't the shoulder strap too long? (i remember that it was a man's bag on the website)


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

elkington said:


> wow all those gorgeous colours!!!!! i love the green roxy especially  and your morgan? messenger looks great!!! isn't the shoulder strap too long? (i remember that it was a man's bag on the website)


 
Thanks  and yes it's a Morgan and I do find the strap a bit too long, and I'm fairly tall.  It may be one I sell to fund something more girly


----------



## elkington

^it's a shame that mulberry didn't add a few more holes to the strap, it's such a gorgeous messenger imho!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

elkington said:


> ^it's a shame that mulberry didn't add a few more holes to the strap, it's such a gorgeous messenger imho!


 
You're right, a few more holes would be good. I was wondering if I could do a DIY job, but I know I'd ruin it so I've left it alone...but I don't really use it much so maybe someone else should benefit from using it...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> You're right, a few more holes would be good. I was wondering if I could do a DIY job, but I know I'd ruin it so I've left it alone...but I don't really use it much so maybe someone else should benefit from using it...


 
I took my Poppy satchel into a Mulberry store & asked if I could get more holes put in it or would I need to send it away .. but they did it there & then.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I took my Poppy satchel into a Mulberry store & asked if I could get more holes put in it or would I need to send it away .. but they did it there & then.


 

Ohhh really? I never would have thought of that. Hmm might give it a try if I decide to keep a hold of it. Thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

This is my little family so far:

http://i42.tinypic.com/2l8kxso.jpg


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

and what a collection itis. Beautiful!  Is the ostrich leather quite stiff, or soft?



purseinsanity said:


> This is my little family so far:
> 
> http://i42.tinypic.com/2l8kxso.jpg


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow - those Bays are fab!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> and what a collection itis. Beautiful! Is the ostrich leather quite stiff, or soft?


 
The leather is soft - it's lovely!


----------



## klp0213

*fuzzyfelt*, your collection is stunning!!!!!  I'm drooling over all the colour you have in yours, LOVE your maxi Mabel!

*purseinsanity*, yours may be a small collection but it certainly packs a punch!  Gorgeous Bays, all three of them!


----------



## Kriscat

I've spent some time admiring your collections - gorgeous! 

cmaec - OMG! Fantastic collection

kelly - great, esp the Mitzy - what a gorgeous color!

fuzzy - esp love the denim Mabel and the green Roxy.

MrsV - very nice collection you have there.

purseinsanity - WOW!!!


----------



## mssw157

fuzzy - what a gorgeous collection! The different colours and style of bags - just WOW!
pureinsanity - Just fantastic! As they say...all good things come in threes...


----------



## Mulberry Peony

My small family:
Small Mabel in Antique Fuschia leather winter 2008/9 sale & Somerset Shoulder in Tumbled Oak leather summer 2009 sale


----------



## klp0213

^^And a beautiful collection it is, Mulberry Peony!  What bag is next on your wishlist?


----------



## Mulberry Peony

klp0213 said:


> ^^And a beautiful collection it is, Mulberry Peony! What bag is next on your wishlist?


 
Don't you mean bag*s* ?  This forum is terrible!


----------



## klp0213

Yes, I suppose you're right!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely colours, Mulberry Peony! Small Mabel is so cute


----------



## purseinsanity

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> and what a collection itis. Beautiful! Is the ostrich leather quite stiff, or soft?


 Thank you!  It's not stiff at all.  Not really soft to the touch, but very pliable.  Love ostrich!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lady Farquar said:


> Wow - those Bays are fab!!


 Thanks!  Reading your screen name always reminds me of Shrek!


----------



## purseinsanity

klp0213 said:


> *fuzzyfelt*, your collection is stunning!!!!! I'm drooling over all the colour you have in yours, LOVE your maxi Mabel!
> 
> *purseinsanity*, yours may be a small collection but it certainly packs a punch! Gorgeous Bays, all three of them!


 Thank you so much!  I thought they colors were perfect for summer.


----------



## purseinsanity

Kriscat said:


> I've spent some time admiring your collections - gorgeous!
> 
> cmaec - OMG! Fantastic collection
> 
> kelly - great, esp the Mitzy - what a gorgeous color!
> 
> fuzzy - esp love the denim Mabel and the green Roxy.
> 
> MrsV - very nice collection you have there.
> 
> *purseinsanity - WOW*!!!


 
LOL.  Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

mssw157 said:


> fuzzy - what a gorgeous collection! The different colours and style of bags - just WOW!
> *pureinsanity - Just fantastic! As they say...all good things come in threes*...


 They certainly seem to, don't they?!!?


----------



## Rhona

Here is my Mulberry family. I'm so new to Mulberry I wonder why I've taken so long to find them.


----------



## Lillemy_74

That's a beautiful family you have got there, Rhona! The red Alana is so cute - haven't seen that colour before.


----------



## Rhona

Thanks Lillemy.  It's really the only colourful bag I've got, I tend to go for black, oak and chocolate coloured bags.  I really must put a lot more colour into my collection.

I bought my red Alana from the Cruise outlet in Livingson, she was my first Mulberry.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous bags Rhona .. such a varied collection!


----------



## tireebabe

Rhona, you have a fab collection.   I bet it will be double the size in no time though, especially now you are on the forum, lol.


----------



## tireebabe

Wow, I didn't realise cruise in livingston did Mulberry!!!!!! I must get through there quick.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

tireebabe said:


> Wow, I didn't realise cruise in livingston did Mulberry!!!!!! I must get through there quick.


----------



## bluecat_00

Lovely collection rhona, loving the black patent roxanne


----------



## Rhona

tireebabe said:


> Wow, I didn't realise cruise in livingston did Mulberry!!!!!! I must get through there quick.


 
Tiree it's the one and only time I've seen a mulberry in cruise.  I was in there today and the choice of bags were the same as it's been since months.

I did purchase 3 new Luellas today though in the Armani Shop in Livingston.


----------



## klp0213

Rhona, you have a lovely and varied collection.  I really like the suede bag - is it definitely brown or more olive toned?


----------



## Rhona

klp0213 said:


> Rhona, you have a lovely and varied collection. I really like the suede bag - is it definitely brown or more olive toned?


 
It is brown but a gingery brown if you know what I mean.  I have no clue what it's called though!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Rhona said:


> It is brown but a gingery brown if you know what I mean. I have no clue what it's called though!!!


 


If you take some pics of it & either put it in the authenticate thread or in its own thread, then someone may well know what it is!


----------



## Rhona

I'll take some photo's and put it in the authenticate thread.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Thought it was time to post some updated family pics:

Bayswater family (oak, choc, emerald, black & red)
Oak family (Bays, Jacquetta, Jamie & Euston)
Jacquetta family (black + oak Jacquetta & choc Mollie)
The Mabels (cognac saddle & aqua light weight antique)


----------



## Lillemy_74

Oh, that is a lovely family, *Bagcrazy*!! And the blue-/greenish and red make a nice complement to the brown and black. 

I saw an well used oak Jacquetta here the other day, and it was just divine. Haven't really 'seen' them before, but they are lovely! Wasn't as big as I thought either, but maybe there are two sizes? Would love one in oak some day, I think..

*Rhona*, which Luella bags did you get??


----------



## mssw157

What a gorgeous collection bagcrazy! Especially the green Bays and aqua Mabel make a great contrast to the oaks! FAB!!!
Lovely family shot of your bags Rhona! No doubt you'll be adding in the months to come - now that you're on the forum!


----------



## Kriscat

Rhona, very nice collection - I esp love your choc Effie....

bagcrazy - wow, what a collection! The aqua is TDF


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

@ your bags bagcrazy ... such gorgeous colours & styles!! Lovely!!


----------



## klp0213

I LOVE your collection Bagcrazy!  Your Bays quintet is just gorgeous and your Jacquetta trio is lovely!  Your aqua Mabel is just divine, can't get enough of this colour!


----------



## cmaec

Fab collection bagcrazy. I am loving your emerald bays.


----------



## mamabenny

I've been catching up on all your lovely bags-congratuations to you all


----------



## ClaireL

Thanks girls for your comments, you're all just so sweet. 
Bluecat: I do love my minis, being a mini sort of girl (Poppy is to my right as I type). But I'm hoping to branch out! If all goes well, I will buy Samiya's silver Bays! Very, very hopeful.
Purseinsanity: your three ostrich Bayswaters make me feel faint. Seeing them all there lined up in a row is just flooring me. Wow!


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collections Rhona and Bagcrazy.

Love the green bays!


----------



## Rhona

Lillemy_74 said:


> *Rhona*, which Luella bags did you get??


 

I got these three Luella's, I hope I'm allowed to post this here, if not please delete.


----------



## sarajane

Great collections Rhona & Bagcrazy.

Rhona, I had a wander in Luella at Bicester and saw a bag like your choc one in cream. Really nice.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Rhona said:


> I got these three Luella's, I hope I'm allowed to post this here, if not please delete.


 
Lovely! Luella do have some lovely bags Congrats!

I would like to get my hands on the original Giselle bag in oak , the Mulberry-Luella collaboration bag. That might not be so easy I guess.. but if someone sees it, please send me a message.


----------



## flyvetjo

Bagcrazy- I'm a majorly drooling here!! love your bag collection!!!


----------



## Rhona

Bagcrazy, I'm drooling too.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

sarajane said:


> OK, so here's my updated family. We also have a cousin staying at the moment - vanilla Roxy but she's a bit shy.
> 
> Oooh, I've done it again, I forgot all about pink Martha! Off to take her pic with the gang......
> 
> So my collection is (currently!):
> Black Helier,
> Lemon Roxanne,
> Magenta Hanover,
> Chocolate Soho,
> Aqua Roxanne,
> Lavender Martha,
> Tangerine Araline,
> Mono Mabel,
> Black Alana.



SJ - do you still have ANY of these?  I think you still have Tangerine Araline but what about anything else?

I was looking through this thread and can't believe that in my first photo back in April 2008 I only had 2 Mulberries (Oak Phoebe and Choc Antony) - what have you lot done to be??? hahaha


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I will do an updated photo of my Mulberries but I'm currently awaiting some new additions!!


----------



## Kriscat

Finally got around to take a few pics..I prefer to be alone when dragging everything out of the closet, IYKWIM


----------



## Kriscat

:d


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Lovely collection Kriscat!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I totally agree with Hula - what a beautiful collection Kriscat.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oooh lovely stuff Kriscat.  Seeing your pics now make me want a chocolate bays!


----------



## Rhona

I love your collection Kriscat.  When I see your selection of purses I feel the need to add to mine.


----------



## Lady Farquar

I love the 'cow' purse - never seen one of those before!!

Seeing your oak purse has made me regret not having purchased one in the Mulberry Presale - they're still there but another 10% off would help swing it!!


----------



## salikons

beautiful collection kris


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely collection, Kriscat! And the little cow purse is so cute


----------



## sarajane

Ali-bagpuss said:


> SJ - do you still have ANY of these? I think you still have Tangerine Araline but what about anything else?
> 
> I was looking through this thread and can't believe that in my first photo back in April 2008 I only had 2 Mulberries (Oak Phoebe and Choc Antony) - what have you lot done to be??? hahaha


 

Only black Helier and tangerine Araline have survived. I don't use the Helier much but it was the first Mulberry I ever bought so I'm sentimental about it. 
I'm based at home tomorrow so I'll try & get a new family pic done.


----------



## Kriscat

Thank you so much for your kind comments, girls!
Kris


----------



## mssw157

Lovely family pics Kris! Love the oak, choc and black colours together, especially the Bays!


----------



## purseinsanity

Everyone has such beautiful collections!


----------



## sugarspice

Gorgeous collection Kris, especially love the coral luggage tag!


----------



## sarajane

Fab collection Kris. Some great styles and colours in there. 

Here's my updated and heavily pared down family.
Oak and choc hanovers, turquoise and oak Mitzy hobo, red Ayanna, tangerine Araline and teal/marine Milton clutch. A black Somerset shoulder is due to arrive today and I want to add a grey Daria hobo for winter.


----------



## sarajane

I was going to post separate pics but some are being awkward & won't re-size so, anyway, you get the gist of my current collection. The oak hanover is my latest acquisition after months of searching!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Beautiful collection SJ and a nice, light selection of colours.  Mine are all quite dark coloured bags.

Oak Hanover looks very happy!


----------



## mssw157

Lovely collection SJ! Particularly love the oak and choc Hanovers! Would like to add one of those to my collection at some stage.


----------



## ratrat

So much to catch up - 
Rhona you have lovely collection, great choice!  
BC I know you have beauties well sorted but seeing them in one is another treat, thank you!  
Kris, you are very organised lady, great Mulberries... lovely small ones as well!
SJ, yet totally different family pic from you, Oak hanover do look very happy at home!

Congrats everybody!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely family, SJ! Both oak and turqoise Mitzy are beautiful - love the leather on them. And oak Hanover is verrryyy nice!


----------



## Linnea

OMG, you ladies have some seriously droolworthy collections ! I may as well face the fact that there will always be some gorgeous bag missing from my collection .


----------



## Kriscat

Thanks, girls!

Lovely collection SJ, I am now considering the Mitzy hobo......gorgeous!


----------



## flyvetjo

Kriscat- love your collection. Is that a somerset hobo i can see? How big is it?

SJ- love your pared down and well thought out collection. I honestly don't think you need a messenger! A black mabel hobo or grey daria hobo sound like ideal winter bag options.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ SJ - I agree with Jo.  I don't think Messenger is your bag.  You said yourself that through trial and error you have found your 'style' bag and its hobo, so why buy a messenger bag because you think you ought to?  A darker hobo (Mabel or Daria as Jo suggests) would be much better I think.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I will do an updated Family Picture tomorrow in the daylight even though one of my bags (Black Alana) is missing because she's gone to the clinic for repair.


----------



## flyvetjo

I must do an updated pic too!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Very nice collection SJ! Glad you have found that long awaited oak hanover! 

I must do an updated family pic too, there has been a bit of movement in my collection of late.... I'll get on to it, but not for a week or two


----------



## bagcrazy123

Rhona, Kris & SJ: beautiful collections!!


----------



## travelbunny

sarajane said:


> I was going to post separate pics but some are being awkward & won't re-size so, anyway, you get the gist of my current collection. The oak hanover is my latest acquisition after months of searching!


 
Fab SJ - and can I say I love the way you organise your bracelets!!


----------



## klp0213

Wow, SJ, your collection has changed so much!  I love your Hanovers and Ayanna, gorgeous bags!  Ditto to what Travelbunny said about your bracelets!



hulahoop said:


> I must do an updated family pic too, there has been a bit of movement in my collection of late.... I'll get on to it, but not for a week or two



Why?  What have you got up your sleeve?!


----------



## Kriscat

Thank you!

flyvetjo - Yes, it is a large Somerset, great weekend bag.
Measurements are 28x44x17
Kris


----------



## hulahoop

klp0213 said:


> Wow, SJ, your collection has changed so much!  I love your Hanovers and Ayanna, gorgeous bags!  Ditto to what Travelbunny said about your bracelets!
> 
> 
> 
> Why?  What have you got up your sleeve?!



Moi?  Nothing


----------



## klp0213

^^Yeah, right!


----------



## Kriscat

hulahoop said:


> Moi?  Nothing



Well, I don't quite buy that...


----------



## hulahoop




----------



## Ali-bagpuss

So here's an updated Family Shot of my mulberries - I still can't believe I've actually got some colour in there now!

I've also taken updated photos of my LV family and some of my other bags to update my Photo Album in my Public Profile if you're interested.


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous family pic Ali! That shot of colour from the A4 is really nice. Love your Phoebe!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Lovely collection Ali. Shall we have a competition to see who can get their oak phoebe the best patina?


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely collection, Ali! Love the pink A4 together with the browns and black.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Ali!!


----------



## cmaec

Fab collection Ali. Love your lipstick A4 tote.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks everybody.

*Jo* - I'm betting that yours will get a nicer colour first because you probably use yours more than me.

I've had a good think about my bags and my wishlist today (whilst I was getting them out to photograph) and I've managed to take off quite a few from my list that I won't love but just wanted to own.

I think (currently) that my next Mulberry will be Oak Antony if I can find one with a Cream Strap or another Bayswater - possibly even a Patent although I might just get a Black NVT one.

There are still a LV and a Hermes that I want but I think that I can spread out buying the next 3 bags for the rest of the year!


----------



## Kriscat

Gorgeous, Ali. I love the A4 - nice color, indeed. Congrats!
Kris


----------



## flyvetjo

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> *Jo* - *I'm betting that yours will get a nicer colour first because you probably use yours more than me*.
> 
> I've had a good think about my bags and my wishlist today (whilst I was getting them out to photograph) and I've managed to take off quite a few from my list that I won't love but just wanted to own.
> 
> I think (currently) that my next Mulberry will be Oak Antony if I can find one with a Cream Strap or another Bayswater - possibly even a Patent although I might just get a Black NVT one.
> 
> There are still a LV and a Hermes that I want but I think that I can spread out buying the next 3 bags for the rest of the year!


 

*Ali*-No really- I bet you use your phoebe more!!!!!(I tend to use my choco one!) Your bays looks like it's got a good patina now though


----------



## numnut

I thought I would post an up to date picture(s) of my collection.


----------



## ratrat

Ali, your family looks so happy ever after (for now) - lovely, congrats!
numnut, what a colourful across the style family you have!!  congrats to you too!!

Very interesting to see Lipstick A4 in totally different context groups yet both perfectly suited with other mulberries


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection numnut!  So colourful!!!


----------



## cmaec

Lovely collection numnut


----------



## mamabenny

Very nice collection Ali
Loving all the colours numnut


----------



## Kriscat

Lovely collection, numnut - you have some really nice colors there. Love them!
Kris


----------



## Lady Farquar

Here are my latest purchases....(with my oak Alana sneaking into the background!!)

http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv294/ladyfarquar/DSCF0765.jpg


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lady Farquar said:


> Here are my latest purchases....(with my oak Alana sneaking into the background!!)
> 
> http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv294/ladyfarquar/DSCF0765.jpg


 
It says image has been moved .....

Lovely collection Ali - nice to see such a lovely bright colour in there too!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Thanks LMM, the Lipstick is the surprise in my collection!

Numnut - some real beauties in your collection and lovely colours too!


----------



## mssw157

numnut - lovely colour combo with your bags; rasberry and choc = YUM!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lady Farquar said:


> Here are my latest purchases....(with my oak Alana sneaking into the background!!)
> 
> http://i693.photobucket.com/albums/vv294/ladyfarquar/DSCF0765.jpg




Oh ****

I told you I was useful at this technology malarky!

Let's try again....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Lovely Lady F.  Now you can upload photos, we're gonna need a photo of your complete collection!!!! hahaha


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collections Ali and Numnut!

Jo and Ali, dont talk to me about oak phoebe... I think I *need* one... all this talk of lovely patinas is not  helping me fight the urge


----------



## ratrat

Lady F, yes I agree with Ali, all the family reunion please!?
....but your recent family pic is lovely already!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hulahoop said:


> Lovely collections Ali and Numnut!
> 
> Jo and Ali, dont talk to me about oak phoebe... I think I *need* one... all this talk of lovely patinas is not  helping me fight the urge



Hahaha - sorry Hula, you know that's the wrong thing to say to us - are we really going to help you!!!  or enable you!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ He he! I know!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's an updated shot after my new addition arrived today....

With flash:







and without flash:


----------



## Kriscat

Your family is TDF! I am still a little dizzy from you reveal pics...
Kris


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *Kris*!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wow! What a collection! fantastic colours!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

*OH*


*MY*


*GOD!!*

* *


What an amazing bag ... I LOVE the colour!!   Congratulations!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thank you *hulahoop*!


----------



## purseinsanity

LovinMyMulberry said:


> *OH*
> 
> 
> *MY*
> 
> 
> *GOD!!*
> 
> * *
> 
> 
> What an amazing bag ... I LOVE the colour!!  Congratulations!!


 

  LOL!  Thanks  so much!


----------



## salikons

Beautiful Bays. I love the colors. They truly are adorable. Classic and modern at the same time

Nice to see a Chanel lady bitten by the Mulberry bug


----------



## cmaec

Wow!! Wow!!! Wow!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

salikons said:


> Beautiful Bays. I love the colors. They truly are adorable. Classic and modern at the same time
> 
> Nice to see a Chanel lady bitten by the Mulberry bug


Thank you *salikons*!  I got bit pretty badly!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Purseinsanity, your collection is just beyond fantastic!!  When you get bitten you react amazingly!!  I love the colours totally fab!


----------



## Lillemy_74

I love them - the colours, the style and leather!! What a fantastic start on a Mulbery collection!!!


----------



## salikons

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you *salikons*!  I got bit pretty badly!



Think it works the other way around too when a Mulberrygirl starts looking at chanel. I find myself looking at chanelbags and I haven't even gotten my small one home yet....


----------



## Minimouse

purseinsanity said:


> Here's an updated shot after my new addition arrived today....
> 
> With flash:


 
ANOTHER ONE????   I'm speechless!  Actually, not quite.... when does the turquoise and rouge noir arrive?


----------



## sarajane

Fab colours Purseinsanity.
Numnut, gorgeous collection.
Ali-B, it's fab to see you with some colour in there!
Lady F, glad you decided to keep the Antony.

Ratrat - I do love your pink Mabel hobo & I'm not even a pink girl.


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *sarajane*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Minimouse said:


> ANOTHER ONE????  I'm speechless! Actually, not quite.... when does the turquoise and rouge noir arrive?


 LOL.  The second one from left is the rouge noir.  Turquoise doesn't look so good on me.  Thank God.


----------



## purseinsanity

mrsvincenoir said:


> Purseinsanity, your collection is just beyond fantastic!! When you get bitten you react amazingly!! I love the colours totally fab!


 Thanks so much!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*cmaec, and Lillemy*...thank you!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Here is an up to date pic from me (with large Poppy missing of course   )


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

The same - but with the keyrings etc too


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

The babies of the family


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wow!


----------



## Bexiboo

Fab collection LMM. I really like the red envelope keyring.


----------



## ratrat

LMM, Lovely bags and so many keyrings!!  Do you keep them in the box and bring out to use each time??  You must be so organised... mine lives with bags!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

ratrat said:


> LMM, Lovely bags and so many keyrings!! Do you keep them in the box and bring out to use each time?? You must be so organised... mine lives with bags!


 
At the moment, they live in their boxes. I have left them all out on my bed just now (my bedroom smells just like a Mulberry shop now  ) ... as I want to add some of the keyrings to my bags etc. 

I just havent been using them - which is kinda stupid really   

ETA - Id love a red A keyring - but think the postage is such a rip-off, so I will wait until my next outlet visit I think!


----------



## Bexiboo

How much are the A keyrings? Is it a tenner for postage just on the key rings too?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Bexiboo said:


> How much are the A keyrings? Is it a tenner for postage just on the key rings too?


 
They had them in the outlets for £25 & I think I was charged either £6.50 or £7.50 postage on top. 

I got the black one in the Mulberry shop sale last Xmas - think it was about £15 or so. Cant remember exactly though.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Looks like a great collecton LMM - I particularly love your mitzy messenger!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Looks like a great collecton LMM - I particularly love your mitzy messenger!


 
Thank You  (Oh & yes I know it is lacking something purple & a Maxi Mabel!)

PS - Its the hobo you see


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Oops I don't even know my mulberries!  forgive me!
And yes you DO need those 2 beauties, plus at least one ostrich bays...in each colour!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Oops I don't even know my mulberries!  forgive me!
> And yes you DO need those 2 beauties, *plus at least one ostrich bays...in each colour!*


----------



## Rhona

I love your family and all your lovely keyring collection.  I only have one key ring (libra) but I am definately going to add some lovely hearts to it.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> Oops I don't even know my mulberries!  forgive me!
> And yes you DO need those 2 beauties, plus at least one ostrich bays...in each colour!


 
Meant to say - it is quite hard to see the handle in those pics - so I will let you off


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Rhona said:


> I love your family and all your lovely keyring collection. I only have one key ring (libra) but I am definately going to add some lovely hearts to it.


 
Thank you  You should def add more - they pretty much always end up in the sales too!

Im quite keen to "bag" a few of the new season keyrings ..!


----------



## klp0213

LMM, your collection looks fantastic!  I'm amazed at all your keyring with their little boxes.  Btw, I can totally see something in rouge noir joining your family someday soon.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> LMM, your collection looks fantastic! I'm amazed at all your keyring with their little boxes. Btw, I can totally see something in rouge noir joining your family someday soon.


 
Meeee toooooo


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ yes, very soon!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Meeee toooooo


 
How about tomorrow??:wondering


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I am going into Glasgow tomorrow - but can just about afford the bus fare - so no Mitzy will be coming home with me Im afraid!


----------



## mamabenny

Lovely family LMM Any hints about your Rouge Noir plans?


----------



## hulahoop

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I am going into Glasgow tomorrow - but can just about afford the bus fare - *so no Mitzy will be coming home with me Im afraid!  *



Yeah yeah


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Rouge Noir will happen ...

a) if I win the lottery

b) if I work so much overtime I can afford it in one go

c) Mulberry feel sorry for me & give me one for free

 

None of the above are likely to happen! :cry:


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ a miracle is therefore needed.  Now then, where can we get one of those from for you....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I wish I knew .. bank account is empty & credit card is maxed out! :cry:


----------



## carousel eyes

Whoops. Posted this in the wrong thread. Haha.


----------



## cmaec

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I wish I knew .. bank account is empty & credit card is maxed out! :cry:



Know the feeling LMM. Seems to go with the Mulberry addiction.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

cmaec said:


> Know the feeling LMM. Seems to go with the Mulberry addiction.


 
 


I now have the joy of a £225 + VAT per hour lawyer to pay too - woohoo!!


----------



## cmaec

Now I know what job I should be doing so I could afford lots and lots of Mulberry's. A Lawyer.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

cmaec said:


> Now I know what job I should be doing so I could afford lots and lots of Mulberry's. A Lawyer.


 
  

Two hours work .. ahh right im just off out to pick up my new Mitzy ... wont be long


----------



## cmaec

Wouldn't it be lovely.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

cmaec said:


> Wouldn't it be lovely.


 
Oh yes ...


----------



## orkneydaisy




----------



## mssw157

LMM - great family photo! Love the creamy colours on Poppy and Mabel and of course bold Mitzy! You must be the queen of keyrings on the Forum!!! Managed to snag a letter "S" myself over the weekend but it won't arrive before I head off tomorrow...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

orkneydaisy said:


>


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mssw157 said:


> LMM - great family photo! Love the creamy colours on Poppy and Mabel and of course bold Mitzy! You must be the queen of keyrings on the Forum!!! Managed to snag a letter "S" myself over the weekend but it won't arrive before I head off tomorrow...


 
Thank You 

Hope you get your "S" soon .... & have a wonderful holiday you lucky thing!!


----------



## maisiebelle

My family... 

White Spazzalato Maggie
Orange Mabel
Lilac Bays
Black Coated Canvas Bays


----------



## cmaec

Love your collection maisebelle. You'll be the belle of the ball whatever the occasion!!  LOL


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

What a gorgeous collection .. which Im guessing is going to grow a few more times before the month is out  

Your daughter looks fab modelling them too. You will have to buy her one soon


----------



## maisiebelle

cmaec said:


> Love your collection maisebelle. You'll be the belle of the ball whatever the occasion!! LOL


 
Thank you!!  I just need to tell my husband to get his act in gear and take me out somewhere!!!


----------



## maisiebelle

LovinMyMulberry said:


> What a gorgeous collection .. which Im guessing is going to grow a few more times before the month is out
> 
> Your daughter looks fab modelling them too. You will have to buy her one soon


 
Sheesh!  I don't know where you get this impression that I am a manic bag purchaser!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

maisiebelle said:


> Sheesh! I don't know where you get this impression that I am a manic bag purchaser!!


 
*cough*ebay*cough*stalker*cough*   

N'nite x


----------



## maisiebelle




----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Oh don't you worry Maisiebelle - the addiction will come!!!!!  Its the forum law!


----------



## maisiebelle

I think I am already in the early stages of addiction... there is still time for me.... shall I run away or keep buying.......

I think we know the answer to that!!


----------



## Laaa

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Your daughter looks fab modelling them too. You will have to buy her one soon


 

I agree mam, I think I need a Mulberry bag  
And maaaam, i look sick on that photo  I say we re-do them. Just so I can touch the bags again because you see people, she doesnt allow *anyone *to touch the Mulberry bags.. ohhh nooo! We get threatened with death if we so much as look longing at them 

LOVE YOU MAM


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hahah  - Uh Oh *Maisie* - looks like you're in trouble now!  

a)  you're being watched so no sneeky purchases or reveals on here!
b)  its going to be expensive as you have somebody lusting after Mulberry.
c)  you're going to have to keep an eye on your bags - a big padlock might be a good idea.

*Laaa* - keep the pressure on, I'm sure she'll cave soon and you'll get your first Mulberry!   


hahahah Sorry *Maisie* - couldn't resist!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Laaa said:


> I agree mam, I think I need a Mulberry bag
> And maaaam, i look sick on that photo  I say we re-do them. Just so I can touch the bags again because you see people, she doesnt allow *anyone *to touch the Mulberry bags.. ohhh nooo! We get threatened with death if we so much as look longing at them
> 
> LOVE YOU MAM


 
 

I agree with Ali ... you are in big trouble now ...   

(Laaa I hear your mum on the dont touch thing! Im a nanny & if the wee man I look after goes near it  - he is only 20 months old - I go "Hey dont touch the Mulberry" - he just giggles bless him!)


----------



## Laaa

Ali-bagpuss said:


> *Laaa* - keep the pressure on, I'm sure she'll cave soon and you'll get your first Mulberry!


 

haha, dont worry dears I know how to get around my mam. Only a few tears and tantrums usually does the trick 
give me till the end of the month?
ahaha


----------



## maisiebelle

I blame myself.  I introduced her to tpf and now I have created a monster!!  I will not cave in by the end of the month!!!  What a bad girl!!!  

*walks off muttering something about wishing I had all boys*


----------



## Laaa

It's looking good ladies 
Now to work on the Chanel sides of things then we'll be laughing


----------



## audreypost

My daughter is turning 7 and she could not believe that I did not buy her one with my sale order!!  I don't know if I could handle watching her throwing it around with her toy puppy inside ( oh wait that sounds very paris hilton!) I think she needs to be a little bit older for the bags!


----------



## Laaa

Of course not!! Start them young, that's what I say.


----------



## Kriscat

My bag-collection has changed a bit lately....updated family-pics;


----------



## Kriscat

- and some more....


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

What a nice collection Kriscat - I love the ice skates on your bays and the cat on your phoebe! 

And I was just about to ask where your zing of colour was when up popped your second batch of pics!


----------



## Kriscat

Thanks, fuzzy


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

You have so many gorgeous bags Kriscat .. lovely collection!!

Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Kriscat

Thanks, LMM


----------



## Lillemy_74

That is a beautiful collection, Kriscat!! And so many nice colours too. I especially love the Phoebe and the Mabels. Love the cat on your fab Phoebe, so cute. Looks like the oak colour on the Phoebe is very rich, yummy!

The Popply has such a zingy and happy colour - just looking at it put a smile on my face 

How do you find the bays clutch? Do you use her mostly with the strap or without?


----------



## klp0213

I love your collection Kris!  So many lovely styles and colours, WOW!


----------



## cmaec

Great collection Kriscat. Love them all .


----------



## Sterre

Great collection indeed!!
Beautiful collection Kriscat! Love the pics, it's nice to have a closer look this way!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Wow, great collection Kriscat - lots of variety!


----------



## nat_79

Gorgeous collection -  congratulations


----------



## jem_art

Here are mine!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

wow - what a gorgeous bunch jem_art!! I love the colour of your Bays!!


----------



## bluecat_00

What a lovely collection jemart.  What is the bag at the bottom on the right?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bluecat_00 said:


> What a lovely collection jemart. What is the bag at the bottom on the right?


 
Isnt it a Tyler? Looks like one but I am probably wrong & going to look like a complete muppet


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Isnt it a Tyler? Looks like one but I am probably wrong & going to look like a complete muppet


 
I think it's a Tyler too, I used to have one and got rid of it. You're not a muppet LMM


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank You


----------



## Kriscat

Thanks Lillemy (I use her mostly without strap), klp, cmaec, Sterre, Ali and nat


----------



## jem_art

bluecat_00 said:


> What a lovely collection jemart. What is the bag at the bottom on the right?


 
Its a Tyler in Choc/Oak - replacement for my apple green one.


----------



## Kriscat

jem - nice collection, I esp love your Tyler


----------



## mssw157

Kris - beautiful collection of Mulberry bags! All my faves are in there!!!

Jem - gorgeous bags - especially those tooled ones.


----------



## klp0213

I love your Prairie bags, Jem, they're really beautiful and unique!


----------



## jem_art

klp0213 said:


> I love your Prairie bags, Jem, they're really beautiful and unique!


The tooled ones are definitely my favourites, will be keeping those forever - loved the style so much I bought two!


----------



## ratrat

Ohhh Kris, love your collection as ever, I know recently you moved towards messengers but all the others still make me ... Champagne is so gorgeous!

Jem_art, you have all those detailed bags, so precious, great colours - congrats, I love tooled ones' craftmanship!!  Adore them all


----------



## Kriscat

Thank you so much, mssw and ratrat


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Kriscat!!


----------



## tastefashion

here is my small collection of Mulberry


----------



## tastefashion

here you go


----------



## mssw157

What a lovely varied collection of Mulberries, tasteoffashion! Especially loving the tooled Bays...


----------



## Kriscat

Thanks, BC!

Tastefashion - nice collection, love your tooled Bays


----------



## bluecat_00

Here is my updated family pic which shows the definite keepers comprising my core collection.  What do you think?  I can't see anything missing and neither is there any obvious duplication - except maybe two mabels (can I justify both?).
So here is denim mabel, red mabel, black maggie (not used for almost a year but everyone needs a good sized black bag eh?), oak quilted shimmy hobo, fuschia ombre bays, oak roxanne and black belle.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ nice collecton bluecat. Particularly love the red mabel and fuschia ombre bays :greengrin:

RE: the black maggie - if you haven't used it for a year, do you really need to hang on to it?


----------



## bluecat_00

Thanks fuzzy, I love red mabel and fuschia ombre bays too.  As for Maggie, I think she will be perfect if (heaven forbid) I have to start travelling with work again.  I think I'll use her through the winter again because she is actually quite funky (imho) and she's completely waterproof!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Ahh ok, so long as you really do think you'll make use of it again, then it's work keeping. Was just trying to help nudge you to clean up and free up some funds for another!


----------



## bluecat_00

Thanks fuzzy.  I do actually have more bags and am hoping to reduce the collection to those pictured.  Not to buy any more in the short term though just because I have got to the stage where I want a more manageable collection.  I feel guilty having bags that I don't use because I don't adore them.  Am I sane?  Its weird, on one hand I feel that I am so lucky to have such a lot of fabulous bags and on the other I feel greed and guilty.  To have fewer would certainly be easier to justify.


----------



## chocolate oak

My not so very versatile collection, but its mine


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

bluecat_00 said:


> Thanks fuzzy. I do actually have more bags and am hoping to reduce the collection to those pictured. Not to buy any more in the short term though just because I have got to the stage where I want a more manageable collection. I feel guilty having bags that I don't use because I don't adore them. Am I sane? Its weird, on one hand I feel that I am so lucky to have such a lot of fabulous bags and on the other I feel greed and guilty. To have fewer would certainly be easier to justify.


 
That makes perfect sense. I often feel guilty for spending so much money on myself and wonder whether I should put it to better use elsewhere, but then I just love my bags! 

At least you've weeded a few out, that's a good start!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

chocolate oak said:


> My not so very versatile collection, but its mine


 
A nice little lot there chocolate oak. Is your collection still growing?


----------



## bluecat_00

Lovely collection chocolate oak, you obviously know your style.  What is the bag at the back?


----------



## chocolate oak

Thank you! Hm...I am never, ever going to buy another bag as long as I live. Im completely, utterly, entirely satisfied as it is:lolots:

Or maybe it will add up, be reduced and changed slightly over time. I´ve just started


----------



## bluecat_00

chocolate oak said:


> Thank you! Hm...I am never, ever going to buy another bag as long as I live. Im completely, utterly, entirely satisfied as it is:lolots:
> 
> Or maybe it will add up, be reduced and changed slightly over time. I´ve just started



I absolutely believe you.


----------



## chocolate oak

bluecat_00 said:


> Lovely collection chocolate oak, you obviously know your style.  What is the bag at the back?



Maybe its the Joelle you have in mind? My school bag


----------



## bluecat_00

Oh yes, Joelle.  Thank you.


----------



## chocolate oak

I so want to add som colour, and find a bag without the darn postmans lock  But it seems as Im addicted to this style... Maybe its a "newbie phenomenon". Hopefully Ill grow in to different styles in time.


----------



## carolinas

I just added the Orton Tuggle to my collection!


----------



## ratrat

Tastefashion - great collection, lovely colours & styles and great way to present photos!

Bluecat - gorgeous colours & different leathers & sizes!!  Are you using Shimmy?

Chocolateoak - lovely collection, you know your style & taste!! (Have I ever seen your modeling pics??)

carolinas - I never seen this one irl, is it easy to open/close??  Looks yummy anyway, congrats!!


----------



## bluecat_00

ratrat said:


> Bluecat - gorgeous colours & different leathers & sizes!!  Are you using Shimmy?



Thanks ratrat, I've only used oak shimmy twice - not because I don't love it, just because once I'd discovered it is good in the rain, I realised I don't HAVE to use it in summer and am using oak roxy which at the moment MUST be used in dry weather.


----------



## carolinas

ratrat said:


> Tastefashion - great collection, lovely colours & styles and great way to present photos!
> 
> Bluecat - gorgeous colours & different leathers & sizes!! Are you using Shimmy?
> 
> Chocolateoak - lovely collection, you know your style & taste!! (Have I ever seen your modeling pics??)
> 
> carolinas - I never seen this one irl, is it easy to open/close?? Looks yummy anyway, congrats!!


 

Thanks!

Yes, it's easy to open and close. It was made before the Roxanne and Bayswater era. It's very rare, so I'm really happy i caught one!


----------



## ratrat

My family - loving all my babies to bits!


----------



## bluecat_00

Thats a lovely collection ratrat, consistent (the bays) AND varied.  Nice to see some colour too.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection ratrat - wow!!


----------



## chocolate oak

I absotively poselutely love your collection. Your latest bays is looking darn striking.


----------



## mymlan

Absolutely gorgeous collection!!! 

Is it a Litchfield to the right? Chocolate?


----------



## ratrat

Oh thanks everybody - mymlan yes it's Litchfield in Conkor.
Now I saw your Avatar I remember I forgot to add my precious Ayesha in the pic!!  Grrrr...


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous family pic ratrat - that's a fab collection of Bays you have! Good to see that you have a nice variety of other bags too!


----------



## mymlan

ratrat said:


> Oh thanks everybody - mymlan yes it's Litchfield in Conkor.
> Now I saw your Avatar I remember I forgot to add my precious Ayesha in the pic!! Grrrr...


 It is lovely! I have one in oak so maybe a bit biased... 
Yes, I did wonder if you forgot your Ayesha.


----------



## Kriscat

Wow, ratrat - there have been some changes...? Do I spot the "icecream-tote"? Lovely collection


----------



## ratrat

Mssw, thank you -   I still have tiny regret about not getting ticking Bays...

Kriscat, yes I'm getting nearer to my core collection - icecream tote (& Effie) were from charity shop!!  It's brilliant for swimming outing, SIL fell in love with it & I had to buy one more on eBay for her, can you believe??


----------



## hulahoop

Love your collection ratrat, so varied!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Jem_art, lovely collection! That vanilla Bays is really yummy!

Tastefashion, a gorgeous varied collection! I especially love your E/W Shimmy and your oak Ledbury!

Bluecat, what a colourful and delicious(!) collection! It is indeed a nice core collection &#8211; I love them all!

Chocolate oak, you have a lovely collection with earthy colours! Beautiful, and I especially love the Joelle.

Carolinas, never seen one before &#8211; very cute!

Ratrat, stunning collection! I especially love your leopard and oak Bays! And I like the splash of colour too. So did you let oak/almond Bays go? Can&#8217;t see it..


----------



## Lady Farquar

Here's my updated family photo (exc 2 belts & heart keyring)....






The eagle-eyed amongst you will have spotted a couple of changes!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I cant see it Lady F!


----------



## Lady Farquar

OOps, sorry, I moved the picture! - should be working now though.


----------



## hulahoop

I can see it now, but its very small!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Oh *@?*

Wish I knew what I was doing with photos!!

Let's see if this works...


----------



## hulahoop

It is still small for me, but I have noticed where is vanilla bays?!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ah - well spotted!

She's in her dustbag - awaiting a possible rehoming

I've decided she's not quite for me - I daren't use her for work (sometimes visiting posh offices, but very often, grubby portacabins etc!) and I find I prefer more casual bags at the weekend (eg recent Antonys)


----------



## hulahoop

The last picture you posted Lady F is a good size 

Sorry to hear about vanilla bays, still if shes going there is more space for new mulberries!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely family you've got there LadyF! Beautiful, earthy colours.. and the orange Mabel as a real colour boost.

Love your rooster keyrings - very nice on Phebe.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Thanks Lillemy - re the oak & red rooster, I'm not sure which bag to put this on - what do you think?

Hula - 'fraid not. I'm determined to stick to the famous '1 in, 1 out' policy from now on


----------



## Lillemy_74

The oak and red rooster looks good toward the Belle, or maybe the Somerset, or are they too small bags for a keyring? What about Alana, or will it show too little (oak on oak)? Have you tried it on choc Roxy? The colours will be lovely against the choc, as long as it won't be too much together with the straps.. 

sorry, not much help I'm afraid..


----------



## klp0213

Lady F, you have a lovely collection, so many styles and colours to choose from - it must take you ages to get ready in the morning!

I think your red rooster would look fab on choc Roxy while oak & red rooster would look great on Somerset.


----------



## klp0213

Well, my collection has done a complete change from the last family pic I did - no more tote bags, no messenger bags, no Phoebes - you get the idea.

First pic is with flash, second without and third with Miss M who just had to "help" me!

For some reason when I save the pics to put on the web the colour gets really washed out, so fuchsia Bays looks much, much less vibrant than it does irl.


----------



## bluecat_00

Oh KLP, Miss M is a cherub.  This cannot be a pic of the girl who throws food, I refuse to believe it!  Oh and the bags aren't bad either.


----------



## klp0213

She _is_ pretty cute, isn't she - and I'm certain she knows it too!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow - gorgeous collection Klp (and your little girl looks very cute!!)

Thanks for the comments re my little 'family' - could put rooster keyring on the Roxy, but I've got a Steiff hedgehog on there (hidden on photo) which I can seem to get off now


----------



## Lillemy_74

Miss M is really cute! And seems to be veeery satisfied sitting amongst the Mulberry bags.... watch out.. she'll learn early

Your bag family is just lovely - very well balanced between the black, choc and oak colours now, and with that little splash of colour that I love Love them all!  

Happy that you've found what bags work for you.


----------



## klp0213

Thanks Lady F!  Maybe you could just use the red rooster as a keyring then? lol

Thanks Lillemy!  Miss M already likes to carry my bags around the house so I have no doubt she'll be a Mulberry girl one day.  ITA, my collection is definitely balanced now, can't see any gaps in my collection (unless DH and I suddenly have a LOT more nights out to exciting places, in which case I'd like a small Bays clutch in black wrinkled patent).  It's only taken me nearly a year to get to this place, and what an expensive trip it's been!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lovely collection klp .. & rather cute little Miss M too


----------



## klp0213

Thanks LMM!

Oh, Lady F, I forgot to say that the other missing bag is plum glace Ledbury - can't believe you sold it!


----------



## Lillemy_74

btw, Klp, I also have that horse keyring, but in red. And it sits on my Effie too I might pair it with my choc E/W later though. Would love to get a red dachs keyring.


----------



## Lady Farquar

klp0213 said:


> Thanks LMM!
> 
> Oh, Lady F, I forgot to say that the other missing bag is plum glace Ledbury - can't believe you sold it!



Yep, but I think she's gone to a better home, where hopefully she'll get used more - I found I wasn't using her as much as I should be (wasn't quite large enough for all my work stuff)

Sad to see her go, but getting the Black Ant helped ease the pain!


----------



## mssw157

Lady F - great collection of bags you have now - very autumn and earthy colours!

klp - perfect collection hun! You have worked your way towards this for some time but it seems quite obvious now which style is your preferred one. Very classic!
bluecat is right - LOL! Miss M looks far too cute and cherubic to do anything naughty....


----------



## flyvetjo

KLP and LF- love your collections!!! KLP yours has changed so much- it looks great and you've obviously found you love the bays style after all! Wondering if i'll become a convert too at some point!


----------



## ClaireL

Klp: beautiful Mulberries - I love the earth tones and the little hints of colour from the leather keyrings. Is that a little red seahorse? 
Also, that is one gorgeous mini Mulberry fan.


----------



## hulahoop

Klp, I love your collection.... in fact, can I just have it?!


----------



## riffraff

Klp your little 'un is absolutely adorable, that's what we like to see - start the addiction early lol.


----------



## klp0213

Lillemy, I love the little horse keyring, the face is so cute!

Lady F, Ledbury wasn't big enough?  But your small orange Mabel is?  Wow, I thought Mabel was smaller!

mssw, yes, it's taken me quite a while to figure out what I like and what works for me but I'm utterly content with my collection now.  Can't believe I just said that   Don't be fooled by Miss M's innocent little face, she's fully capable of being an absolute terror!

Jo, yep, Bays is definitely for me, I love it!  I always carry a ton of Miss M's stuff and Bays is perfect for that.  I hope you can grow to love your Ivy Bays this A/W.

Claire, thanks!  Yes, it's a red seahorse, bought it a while ago with the intention of using it on my future choc Bays.  

Hula, glad you like my collection but you better back off!    They're MINE!  

Lol riff!  Miss M definitely has the handbag bug:  I've had to buy her her very own bag so that she can wear one like mummy.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Quote "Lady F, Ledbury wasn't big enough?  But your small orange Mabel is?  Wow, I thought Mabel was smaller!"

Yeah Klp, I was pondering on that today, when using the orange Mabel! 
Think it's 'cos it's got more compartments, so I can separate stuff out more than in the Ledbury (eg can use outer pockets/zipped pockets for eg tissues, keys, work pass, earpiece for handsfree etc)  

If I had to sell a 3rd bag, I think the orange mabel may be it, but DH really likes it & has forbidden me from getting rid!!


----------



## klp0213

I did like all the pockets on Mabel, very useful.  I thought you really liked yours, why would you sell it?


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ only if I either fell on hard times, or wanted another bag more.  Hopefully, the latter rather than the former!


----------



## ditab

Fab collection, Lady F 

klp, love your collection, looks very well put together. And your daughter is just adorable


----------



## Rhona

Some fab Mulberry families. Klp your little girl is scrummy


----------



## Lady Farquar

Thanks everyone!
Rhona - have you posted your family yet?  Noticed you're fairly new like me, and am curious to see that Alana in red - bet it's TDF!!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks Dita and Rhona!  Miss M is cute but holds an astounding quantity of cheeky little monkey for such a small person!


----------



## Rhona

Lady Farquar said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Rhona - have you posted your family yet? Noticed you're fairly new like me, and am curious to see that Alana in red - bet it's TDF!!


 
Yes Lady F I did post my family a few weeks ago (page 99), but I must confess to adding a few purses and keyrings since then


----------



## Lady Farquar

Thanks - just had a look & it's a really nice mix (espec like the Alana though!!)


----------



## Disco*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/41210208@N07/3836430027/

I'll work on a family one... small family!!

But I got this gorge Mulberry today.. student loan randomly came in!

I'm in love ..


----------



## Disco*

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/41210208@N07/3836430027/" title="resize_image_-1568258084 by illyxx, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2607/3836430027_07df6df118.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="resize_image_-1568258084" /></a>


----------



## flyvetjo

Thought it was about time I did an updated family pic - before I cull some bags in the Autumn!!!! Wardrobe is getting a bit full!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

I forbid you to get rid of any of these Jo ^^^

I think you've got a really good selection there!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Thanks LF but I'm afraid a couple have got to go!!!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely cracked bays clutch, *Disco*! It's so soft and glam! Congrats!

*Jo*, you have a beautiful collection! The plum Somerset is lovely against the brown and oak bags, and it's such a great colour for Autumn. Seems like Annie has a lovely patina. How do you get along with the Jaquetta, btw - do you use her a lot, and what do you think about the size? I saw a lady with this bag IRL, and fell for it.. Is the Jaquetta quite similar to bays? It looks a bit wider.


----------



## Lillemy_74

A couple, OMG...!! But your collection is so great!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ummmh - I can see one's potentially on it's way already, and it's lovely - just wish I wasn't on a strict ban!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Lillemy- jacquetta was bought preloved so is a bit slouchy! The size is v similar to the bays and i find it easier to carry and easier to access than the bays.

Lady F- I see you've been doing some research on e-bay!!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Indeed I have - please keep it??


----------



## flyvetjo

Am thinking about getting an oak bays so need funds!! I'm being ruthless I'm afraid LF!!!


----------



## mymlan

You have a gorgeous collection Jo! Why not just add an oak Bays?


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection Jo, particularly loving your black Joelle - can't wait to give my mum the one I got for her!



flyvetjo said:


> Am thinking about getting an oak bays so need funds!! I'm being ruthless I'm afraid LF!!!



Can't believe you're letting go of *that* bag, but I can highly recommend an oak Bays!!!!


----------



## flyvetjo

mymlan said:


> You have a gorgeous collection Jo! Why not just add an oak Bays?


 
Can't afford it!!!


----------



## mymlan

flyvetjo said:


> Can't afford it!!!


 Very sensible of you. Sorry, I´m probably trying to forget my own recent mad spending week! And this one bag  out before another one enters is really working in a strange way for me. I get so proud of myself for getting rid of a lovely Mulberry (that I dont use) that I ends up with more than I begun with. Happened with red Mabel and now with oak Roxy.


----------



## mymlan

^^^^ That was too much me, me, me! Forget about me! Sorry!

Good luck with funding and founding a lovely oak Bays Jo! They are really great bags!


----------



## mymlan

mymlan said:


> founding[/B] a lovely oak Bays Jo! They are really great bags!


* Finding not founding* of course! Really off to bed now.


----------



## flyvetjo

ha ha mymlan!!! We need a new family shot from you now with all your Elgins!!!


----------



## ditab

Jo, I'm amazed you're selling that bag.  Have you just gone off it?

With my sensible hat on, I'd say *definitely* try and use Ivy Bays before buying another Bays.  How do you know the style will work for you?   Just make yourself use Ivy for 2 weeks - even if it is out of season - and see how you get on.

Your chocolate Phoebe looks gorgeous - so dark and lush


----------



## flyvetjo

ditab said:


> Jo, I'm amazed you're selling that bag. Have you just gone off it?
> 
> With my sensible hat on, I'd say *definitely* try and use Ivy Bays before buying another Bays. How do you know the style will work for you?  Just make yourself use Ivy for 2 weeks - even if it is out of season - and see how you get on.
> 
> Your chocolate Phoebe looks gorgeous - so dark and lush


 
Do you know what- i was thinking the same Ditab so have just taken bag off e-bay as the main reason for selling was to fund oak bays and if bays style doesn't work for me seems silly to have sold it!!! Will make Lady farquar happy!!! Just been trying it on with my scarf/ winter coat and thinking actually come A/W I'll be loving it again! 
Will try ivy bays out properly and if the style works for me and  I definately want oak bays will probably do some e-baying later in the year!
That sounds more sensible doesn't it?
I'm a hopeless case!


----------



## ditab

flyvetjo said:


> Do you know what- i was thinking the same Ditab so have just taken bag off e-bay as the main reason for selling was to fund oak bays and if bays style doesn't work for me seems silly to have sold it!!! Will make Lady farquar happy!!! Just been trying it on with my scarf/ winter coat and thinking actually come A/W I'll be loving it again!
> Will try ivy bays out properly and if the style works for me and I definately want oak bays will probably do some e-baying later in the year!
> That sounds more sensible doesn't it?
> I'm a hopeless case!


 
Oh, I'm so relieved  I know what it's like when you really, really want a particular bag and then start searching for likely candidates to offload in order to fund it :shame: But, the one you were thinking of selling? I don't know, it stands out in your collection and I think it's such an easy bag to carry, I reckon you'd miss it.

Do you still feel that you couldn't part with your first ever Mulberry? Cos that's the one that I think would be a good switch for Oak Bayswater, if the shape does work for you   But I know you're sentimental about it.

I used my Navy Poppy the other day, for just one day, and couldn't get on with it at all  But I know that I'd never sell it - it's just not very me at the moment. So it's stuffed, put at the back of the closet, and I'll get it out again next year  No point being impulsive on something I can't replace


----------



## Linnea

Haven't been around much lately, but lovely collections, ladies! 

I am really trying to stay away from temptations .

I had all my bags out (except I forgot my choccy Kensigton-> too many..? ) to help me downsize. Not doing a great job here... Love them all! Anyway, here is an updated pic of my bags. Really hard to let any of them go... Still don't know what to do!!! argh!


----------



## ditab

Gorgeous collection, Linnea   I don't know how you'd even begin to downsize as everything is so varied.

What size is your navy Roxanne tote?  It looks smaller than mine  - just the scale of the pockets & the size of the keyring in relation to the bag.  Is it A4?


----------



## Linnea

Thanks, Dita! That is the problem, I can find a reason to keep every bag .

My navy Roxy tote had a label saying "small tote". I compared it to my choccy A4 and the size is precisely the same. I think I would have preferred the larger one (the one you have), but I am happy with the one I have as I have been using it constantly after buying it . Looks good, really lightweight, extremely comfortable, low maintenance etc. I could go on!


----------



## flyvetjo

Linnea- great collection you've got there!!! It's a nightmare isn't it when you think of downsizing!

Ditab- oak Annie will never leave the fold!!! Too much sentimental value, I actually find it really comfy to carry and just to clinch it - DH would kill me!!!! I suppose if i don't get on with ivy bays it would be more sensible for that one to get the chop! You're right- the somerset tote is so easy to use- i probably would miss it! Love wearing the phoebes-i find them so easy and comfy! Jacquetta is my holy grail (and comfy to wear and easy access) Small somerset shoulder bag and the joelle are my 'going out' bags! Dunno- s'pose i 'll have to keep the lot after all!


----------



## ditab

I did think that about Annie :shame: but thought it was worth mentioning just in case 

If you don't get on with Ivy Bays, then yes, sadly, it's time for it to go   However, if you find that you *do* get on with the shape of Ivy Bays, I guess you need to consider which one you'd prefer - oak or Ivy  Do you really like the look of Oak Bays more than Ivy Bays? Ivy is so unusual


----------



## Linnea

^^ Haha, Jo, you are exactly like me! I really have a reason to keep EVERY bag . The problem is that credit card bills just don't pay themselves. LOL.

No, seriously, I have to downsize, I have to downsize, I have to downsize ..


----------



## flyvetjo

^^ ha ha Linnea- glad we are both in the same boat!!

Ditab- if i find i get on with the bays style I would keep ivy bays for A/W and get an oak one for S/S. Then one of the others would have to go for the chop!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Phew! I am relieved you kept the somerset Jo, and sound advice from Dita re trying your ivy bays for a bit first.  Im about to do something impulsive, hope I dont regret it!


----------



## flyvetjo

What??!!!


----------



## mymlan

Yes, what????


----------



## ditab

Oooh, hula, what's going on?   You can't just drop a massive hint and then leave it at that .....


----------



## Lady Farquar

Great collection Linnea - you obviously have very good taste!


----------



## bluecat_00

Go Hula, Go hula.


----------



## Lillemy_74

What a beautiful collection you've got there *Linnea*! Totally understand reasons for keeping every bag! It's such a lovely and varied collection - hope you decide to keep them!

*Jo*, no you can not get rid of Annie!! She's so lovely and will hard to find a similar. Good to hear she has sentimental value.. Somerset is also such a handy and special bag due to the colour, so glad you changed your mind. I agree - you should try Ivy Bays first, before buying oak Bays and selling some of the gorgeous bags you have. Then, if you really have to sell, what about the ones you have two of? Do you use all them?

*Hula*, is it pink bays???


----------



## flyvetjo

Lillemy_74 said:


> What a beautiful collection you've got there *Linnea*! Totally understand reasons for keeping every bag! It's such a lovely and varied collection - hope you decide to keep them!
> 
> *Jo*, no you can not get rid of Annie!! She's so lovely and will hard to find a similar. Good to hear she has sentimental value.. Somerset is also such a handy and special bag due to the colour, so glad you changed your mind. I agree - you should try Ivy Bays first, before buying oak Bays and selling some of the gorgeous bags you have. Then, if you really have to sell, what about the ones you have two of?* Do you use all them?*
> 
> *Hula*, is it pink bays???


 
Well think I'll use both phoebes- one for summer one for winter but one of the Antony's could be surplus to requirements!


----------



## Lillemy_74

yes, Phoebe is great!! I'm getting more and more in love with this bag (if that's possible) Like the way it makes a little bit of noise too (the rings, clasps or something..)


----------



## klp0213

hulahoop said:


> Phew! I am relieved you kept the somerset Jo, and sound advice from Dita re trying your ivy bays for a bit first. * Im about to do something impulsive*, hope I dont regret it!



Yes, yes, YES!!!!!  You won't regret it Hula!!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

Seller hasnt replied to me yet


----------



## flyvetjo

be patient! All good things come to those that wait- look at KLP and her choc bays!


----------



## hulahoop

I know, I know!


----------



## hulahoop

Well, the decision was taken out of my hands.  

I asked the seller a question yesterday but didnt receive a reply.  I just couldnt decide last night whether to go for it or not.  Thought I would sleep on it.  I went to work today, still thinking about it... eventually decided I would go for it... came home and went straight to ebay... the bag has been BIN'ed by someone else.  Guess it wasnt meant to be!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

hula, so sorry.......

my ex mother in law used to say "what's for you won't go past you" so keep repeating that to yourself...


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I know, I am ok about it.  Im spurred on by the thought of another lovely bag.


----------



## birkin girl

What was it....?


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ A Lavender roxanne.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

loverly......am also thinking about a roxanne but want a nice well loved one....pref in oak.....

there are so many bags i would like tho.....better get me to the wishlist thread!


----------



## ashley87

This is my first post ever! 

I don't know if I can call this "a family", but I choose to post them here anyways. I bought both of them this summer, and I can't wait to get my hands on the Bayswater bag in Oak! The Locked Cosmetic Purse is bought on Mulberry.com, and the Small Locked Purse was bought in the Mulberry store in Oslo (Norway). Love'em both! 

_Small Locked Purse_














_Locked Cosmetic Purse_


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ ooh I like the little purse, so cute!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

beautiful items! You are hooked now! It is all downhill - the slippery slope of addiction to Mulberry!

:welcome2:


----------



## klp0213

ashley, I love your little locked purse, it's so cute!  I have the cosmetic purse in chocolate and use it every day.  What a fab little Mulberry family!


----------



## cmaec

Love your purse Ashley. Cosmetic purse is TDF.


----------



## mssw157

Very pretty Ashley. The oak leather looks divine on both of them!


----------



## ashley87

Thank you so much for all the nice comments 

Poppy bagfan - yeah, it's all downhill now!


----------



## ratrat

Ohhh lovely purses - such perfect leather on both!  You need big mummy for those babies - who is called 'Bayswater'!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anyone in Nottingham? the little locked purse is in Canopy sale still in oak or choc for £75- half price- saw it yesterday!! They still have a few bags half price in the sale and about 5 or 6 purses - all half price- would have been tempted but OH was with me!!! 9He bought me my oak long locked purse for last birthday so didnt want him to feel I wanted to replace it- which I dont (just add to it- tee hee)


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ ooh Im going to Nottingham on saturday, will take a look, thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Glad to be of help hula- they keep them under the glass counter so just ask when you go in- the ladies in there are lovely- they also have a black a4tote and black roxy tote at half price I think but had quite a few purses and a lot of black oak and choc- I think they even had a long locked in lipstick but dont quote me on that one!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^ Thanks. I bought my choc ledbury from there, it was ages ago now though.  I love that shop...


----------



## lilcaz

hulahoop said:


> ^^ Thanks. I bought my choc ledbury from there, it was ages ago now though.  I love that shop...



Where abouts in Nottingham is that shop? My sister lives up there so i could get her to pop in and take a look for me! lol


----------



## hulahoop

^^ Its in Flying Horse Walk - a little arcade just near the Market square, opposite the back of Oasis.


----------



## flyvetjo

updated family pics. Sold 2, gained 1!!!




The oak family, jacquetta, phoebe, annie



The chocolate lot and little black joelle!!!


----------



## bluecat_00

Ooh they are lovely Jo.  I can see why you are craving an oak bays too.  What amazes me is how varied the colours are - your phoebe is much lighter than the other two oaks and the choc are all different too (but equally yummy).  Now have you used that bays yet?  We can't let you get an oak one until you have proven you can use the ivy one!


----------



## flyvetjo

I have to confess - i haven't used bays yet. The weather still seems too nice!!! Next week.....promise!


----------



## mssw157

Beautiful collection Jo! You should use your choc Bays!! It's so pretty! I can see why an oak Bays would fit in perfectly with your collection....


----------



## klp0213

I love your collection Jo, so balanced in colour yet varied in style.  Will you add another colourful bag at some point, or will you stick to classic colours from now on?


----------



## flyvetjo

Think I'll stick to colourful scarves/ coats etc and go with choc/ oak bags to be honest. I still have one colourful bag- my B.E in wine.


----------



## hulahoop

OOoh they are lovely Jo, what a fantastic collection! You have evoked my oak phoebe lust all over again now!


----------



## flyvetjo

oops sorry hula!!!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ dont worry, it doesnt take much!


----------



## flyvetjo

Hula- your wishlist appears to be growing!!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ I know!  To be fair though I have been thinking about a Julia for a while.  And all these photos of the medium mitzy hobo have got me thinking about that too... and the rouge noir is such a nice colour....

The only bag I am really thinking of buying this year is the Julia.


----------



## flyvetjo

^^^^yeah yeah right!!!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Honest!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Lovely collection, Jo!! I love that with Mulberry, that the shades of choc and oak vary from bag to bag. I'm especially drooling over your Jacquettas at the moment.


----------



## flyvetjo

I love how the choc darwin ages. Initially it is quite matt but as it ages it goes darker and beautifully glossy!


----------



## klp0213

flyvetjo said:


> Think I'll stick to colourful scarves/ coats etc and go with choc/ oak bags to be honest. I still have one colourful bag- my B.E in wine.



Oooh, your BE sounds gorgeous!


----------



## mymlan

You have an absolutely gorgeous collection Jo!


----------



## flyvetjo

Thanks mymlan! have you used your jacquetta yet?


----------



## mymlan

Erm, no... Can´t stop swapping between choc and oak Elgin at the moment.

Having spent a silly amount of time *admiring* Jacquetta though!


----------



## bevw56

this is a gorgeous collection and an oak bays would be the perfect addition!


----------



## flyvetjo

aaaagh!!! Hey at least an oak bays is a classic that i can buy next year, or the year after......


----------



## bevw56

flyvetjo said:


> aaaagh!!! Hey at least an oak bays is a classic that i can buy next year, or the year after......


 
or today


----------



## flyvetjo

Stop enabling bev!!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^ DO IT!!!!!!!   why put off until tomorrow what you can do today!


----------



## suesmithmrs

http://s561.photobucket.com/albums/ss60/SUES2009/?action=view&current=DSCF0062.jpg

http://s561.photobucket.com/albums/ss60/SUES2009/?action=view&current=DSCF0061.jpg

http://s561.photobucket.com/albums/ss60/SUES2009/?action=view&current=DSCF0060.jpg

These are my Mulberry Family's , all in classic colours i'm afraid,( oak, black & chocolate. my favourite being choco ) but i love them all but it must be time i added a bit of colour
Hope you like them
Sue
xx


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^ All lovely Sue!    BUt yes I think you need a splash of colour now


----------



## mssw157

Lovely family pics Sue!


----------



## klp0213

I love your bag family, Sue, and especially the fact you've got sets of twins and triplets!  

Do you use all your Antony's equally or is there one colour you reach for more than the others?  Just curious as I'm trying to choose between oak or choc but starting to think I _need_ both.


----------



## suesmithmrs

klp0213 said:


> I love your bag family, Sue, and especially the fact you've got sets of twins and triplets!
> 
> Do you use all your Antony's equally or is there one colour you reach for more than the others? Just curious as I'm trying to choose between oak or choc but starting to think I _need_ both.


 
I tend to use the Black Antony most of the time but i do know i NEED all three, i forgot to put my large black antony in the photo, but i've never used him yet !


----------



## ratrat

Oh you have beautiful solid classic family, Sue!!  (I also just noticed you were asking about Oak Phoebe authenticity - not yet to go for any splash of colour then!??  )


----------



## suesmithmrs

ratrat said:


> Oh you have beautiful solid classic family, Sue!! (I also just noticed you were asking about Oak Phoebe authenticity - not yet to go for any splash of colour then!?? )


 

I'm still thinking about the splash of colour, until i see something i fall in love with , will most likely keep looking at the classic's.
I might surprise myself & everyone else very soon, i think hubby would think i was ill if i bought something really bright, but i am seriously thinking about it.
it wasnt until i took the photo's that i actually realised that they were all so (in your words ) " solid classic ".
Hopefully there will be some colour soon


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Gorgeous Colour Families Sue - absolutely beautiful classic colour patination.

Enabling ALERT (look away now)......what about a splash of Ochre?

Love Naughty Ellie


----------



## suesmithmrs

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Gorgeous Colour Families Sue - absolutely beautiful classic colour patination.
> 
> Enabling ALERT (look away now)......what about a splash of Ochre?
> 
> Love Naughty Ellie


 
Thanks Mulberry Ellie
Dont know what colour to go for yet ! although Ochre is nice.
The colours in your collection look lovely. but then thats some collection !


----------



## klp0213

suesmithmrs said:


> I tend to use the Black Antony most of the time but i do know i NEED all three, i forgot to put my large black antony in the photo, but i've never used him yet !



So you have a large black Ant as well as a small one?  Do you use both of those?

I think oak and choc would be good for me so that I can use choc in the winter/rain and oak in the summer (ha!) or when it's sunny (double ha!).


----------



## flyvetjo

Sue- love your classic bags!!!!!


----------



## bluecat_00

You have some gorgeous bags Sue.  i'm lusting after choc and you are not helping.


----------



## cmaec

Love your collection Sue. You can't beat the classic's. Especially loving your ants.


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^here here - really good selection!


----------



## blueberryuk

Wow sue, what a lovely collection! (Choc is my favourite too yum ) Glad to see someone else is a messenger fan x


----------



## suesmithmrs

klp0213 said:


> So you have a large black Ant as well as a small one? Do you use both of those?
> 
> I think oak and choc would be good for me so that I can use choc in the winter/rain and oak in the summer (ha!) or when it's sunny (double ha!).


 
Hi.
I've never used large Antony yet, my daughter tends to use him quite a bit though.
I really must find somewhere safe to hide all my bags!

All through the summer i used oak ant but now autumn is more or less here its black or chocolate, although i still tend to go for black a lot more.

they are such an easy bag to use, it should be compulsary to have at least two


----------



## Slowhand

suesmithmrs said:


> I'm still thinking about the splash of colour, until i see something i fall in love with , will most likely keep looking at the classic's.
> I might surprise myself & everyone else very soon, i think hubby would think i was ill if i bought something really bright, but i am seriously thinking about it.
> it wasnt until i took the photo's that i actually realised that they were all so (in your words ) " solid classic ".
> Hopefully there will be some colour soon



Lovely family Sue - I'm a classic fan too.
What about a gentle slide into colour with a Teal Antony  ? - the buffalo leather and rich colour is TDF


----------



## pollyp79

Gorgeous collection Sue


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Love the collection Sue, especially the Effies.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Thought it was time to update my family collection, so here they are:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lovely & very stylish collection .. just like their owner!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Lovely & very stylish collection .. just like their owner!!


 
Aww Lmm you are such a sweetie


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Just being truthful my dear!  Now move to Glasgow please! We love you up here


----------



## ratrat

Oh what a treat on Sunday morning (after the shock of rubbish boxer survived on the dance floor)

Lovely collection, you know your style & look after your Mulberries so well - (Annie looks bland new in there) congrats, gorgeous!!


----------



## flyvetjo

Mrs VN- fab collection!!! I see we both like phoebe and Annie!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

lovely collection Mrs VN - do you have a particular favourite?
I like them all & if I was you, would be in a real dilemma deciding which to use each day (great problem to have though, don't you think?)


----------



## bevw56

mrsvincenoir said:


> Thought it was time to update my family collection, so here they are:


 
beautiful collection you are very lucky!
please can you tell me the difference in weight between phoebe and annie which one is heavier?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Beautiful collection - clearly you know exactly what you like and have got this down to a fine art....I think a perfect 10 (or 11) is a good number.....I am up to 9 and really think that any more and i would not use them.....I do have them out of thier dustbags and in my bedroom so that i can admire them every day!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Lmm you are lovely, I will be an honorary 'Weegie' I'll have it printed on a 'Semmit'!!

Thank you Ratrat I thought that crazy dog had got Lady F again then I realised you were talking about Strictly!!

Jo they are just the most useful and beautiful of all bags, I am a definate convert!

Hi Lady F, seem to be using two tone Phobe and Annie the most at present, hope your shoulder is feeling a little better today.

Thanks Bev!  I would say Annie is a little bit heavier than Phoebe, but there is not much in it.

Thanks Poppy, 11 is just about my max now, I agree that anymore and some would become really neglected cupboard dwellers!


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection MrsV!  Beautifully presented, too!  Do you use your red Bays much?  It's such a stunning colour!


----------



## Kriscat

Lovely collection, they all seem to be in perfect condition!


----------



## bluecat_00

Great collection MrsVN.  Love the red bays.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Thanks KLP and Bluecat, red bays is one of my oldest friends, she is an outlet special in radish, I tend to use her lots in winter she adds a welcome splash of colour to my 'good' black coat.  The matt leather doesn't seem to mind bad weather (although I don't go mad and still carry a plastic bag incase!)

Thanks Kriscat, I do love my bag maintenance days!  Have learned lots of tricks from fellow Tpfers, I love this forum!!  It is so nice to share with people who understand the obsession!!


----------



## pollyp79

Mrs VN ur collection is stunning - very lucky indeed


----------



## mssw157

Beautiful collection Mrs V! Love them all!


----------



## tireebabe

gorgeous collection MrsV, I really love the way you have laid them out. What a great combination of varying colours and styles.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Thanks PollyP and Mssw I am firmly on the sofa now!

Thanks Tiree, I am in love with your avatar, it would fit nicely in my bays section


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Mrs V!! Any favourite??


----------



## sarajane

Great collections Sue and Mrs V.


----------



## orkneydaisy

mrsvincenoir said:


> Thought it was time to update my family collection, so here they are:


 

WOW I love your bag collection Mrs V!  You must be chuffed to bits with them!  They are all classic pieces that will never date!xx


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Thanks BC, I think it has to be Oak Bays, but as we get so much rain here it gets the least use!!  Also love my two tone phoebe she is so useful, oh heck I just love them all really!!!
Thanks SJ it is quite a safe collection, not as edgy as yours!  
Hi Orkney, thanks hun, it is a very servicable collection and I do love it to bits!  Are you still gloriously red haired?


----------



## orkneydaisy

it's faded a bit, its a bit more 'dark cherry' red now and lighter red at the ends.  I keep thinking about getting it cut again but my hair is naturally afro-curly and its a lot of effort to have to straighten it constantly if I get too much of a style put in.

You have such a beautiful collection, I keep dreaming of a chocolate roxanne....


----------



## mrsvincenoir

I would have loved to have curly hair when i was younger, we always want something we haven't got, this could apply to handbags too!  There is a gorgeous indigo blue Henley on evil bay at the mo!  Hope someone buys it soon, it is singing to me, I keep telling it I don't need it, but it won't listen!!  Christmas is coming, maybe a Chocolatey Christmas for you?!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

I am safe!! The fab blue Henley has gone!! I will polish my halo and stay on the sofa!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

well done Mrs V....i hate that feeling when something is calling to you from Ebay......am in that position now but i do not _need _it!! Will think of you and be strong!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Poppy it is so difficult, just don't encourage it or it will follow you home!!  Take it out of watching right now!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

*gulp*


----------



## Selkie

My 2 babies:  Rouge noir East West Bayswater and Oak Bayswater


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Ohh lovely Selkie, 2 fabulous bags, I love them both, Oak bays is just my favourite!


----------



## Selkie

^^^ Thank you!! I'm chuffed to bits with them.


----------



## prisden

Hi Selkie, nice bags there.

Is the rouge noir easy to maintain?


----------



## Selkie

^^Hi Prisden, many thanks.  Actually I don't know, it's my first Mulberry.  Hopefully one of the other ladies will know?


----------



## maplecottage

Mrs V, serious collection you have there, gorgeous!! Imagine trying to choose between those in the morning - pure bliss.

Selkie, loving your newly chosen collection - they are such gorgeous first choices, can't wait to see what is in store for you next 


Once again my collection has changed

Started as this:






The it became this:






And now it is this lol 





(I still have the two pairs of boots, wallet, and planner from the first pic just didn't photograph them this time round).

And I have decided I can't cull this collection down any further, but I do need a messenger, still deciding what.


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous family MC. Looks like you've covered all events. Do you feel happy  with what you have now?


----------



## maplecottage

Thanks Cmaec.

The mollie is my absolute favourite, easy to use, light and just a delight. My a4 roxy & I fall in and out of love with but needed it the other day and realised well I need it lol!

My bays, truth be told, I only keep them because they are bayswaters, I don't use them - I'm kind of hoping I will one day!

I'll eventually get a clutch but really haven't seen anything that is quite right. But messenger is definitely on the hit list, just not an antony.


----------



## Taz

maplecottage said:


> Mrs V, serious collection you have there, gorgeous!! Imagine trying to choose between those in the morning - pure bliss.
> 
> Selkie, loving your newly chosen collection - they are such gorgeous first choices, can't wait to see what is in store for you next
> 
> 
> Once again my collection has changed
> 
> Started as this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The it became this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now it is this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I still have the two pairs of boots, wallet, and planner from the first pic just didn't photograph them this time round).
> 
> And I have decided I can't cull this collection down any further, but I do need a messenger, still deciding what.


 

Glad to see that you kept your A4 tote......still not used mine yet...


----------



## flyvetjo

Selkie- fab bags! Stay on here and your collection will have doubled by January!!!

Maple- interesting to see the evolution of your collection! What size messenger are you after? What about a daria satchel- that way you get a shoulder bag/ messenger in one. Can't remember- what didn't you like about Ant?


----------



## maplecottage

Taz, get using that beautiful tote !! Once you start using it it should become a regular occurance 

Hi Jo, actually that is a very good suggestion, just not sure about the coaster but then would it matter? It is a very good thought - off to take a look at it now, thank you!!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Fantastic capsule collection Maple, love the way it is evolving.  Lovely strong classic lines there!


----------



## salikons

Love to see one can downsize, as much as you have Maple. I think I am also started to walking down that road.


----------



## klp0213

That was some cull Maple!  I'm amazed that you managed to get it down to only four.  All this time I've been saying I'd be happiest with 6 or 7 bags and I still have 11!


----------



## numnut

I've posted my collection back in July - so here is an updated picture(s).

Like Maplecottage I have streamlined my collection and now feel that this might be it. The only addition I see myself making in a few years time is a bayswater - at the moment not grown up enough for such a classic bag.

Oh and possibly swapping the large anthony for a small one. That's it - no more!


----------



## 30spooh

numnut - i love love love your family! so colourful and fun. 
i'm so jealous!


----------



## numnut

Its taken about 14mths to amass this lot - ebay/ lovehandbags and Bicester. The thrill and hence the addction, is sourcing them and finding older styles in perfect condition. 

30spooh you will be surprised how quickly a collection builds and how little sometimes you can pay for them. I would say nearly all of them have been about a third of the original price.


----------



## 30spooh

only recently got my first mulberry from bicester and itching to get another already! this is gonna be an expensive addiction!!!


----------



## blivlien

numnut - great collection. that pink mabel is a stunner


----------



## Cat

The pink patent mabel is eyecatching  it.


----------



## UFC

Numnut: :coolpics: loving your family!


----------



## sarajane

Maple, that's a very impressive case of downsizing. Hard as I try, I just can't get down to under 10 bags. You must have will of steel!

Numnut, your colourful collection is lovely. I'm a sucker for colour too and you have some gorgeous bags there.


----------



## bagcrazy123

MC and Numnut, I love the bags you both have! I am also going to downsize my collection, I just have to, I have too many bags!!


----------



## Kriscat

Maple - your collection is lovely, A4 is a great bag, isn't she?

numnut - so colourful, love your collection - esp the Mabel(can't seem to get enough of them).


----------



## Poppy bagfan

klp I think that 10/11 is the perfect number to be honest....

Numnut i take my hat off to you for this collection...whilst i cannot and do not do colour like this, i think that you have a perfect collection of shapes and sizes that covers every eventuality....

MC, i just think you are an amazing woman! i love that kind of Zen approach...

my problem is that i am just too manic - up and down -  and each up needs a reward and each down needs some comfort!


----------



## rubystella

Small but happy family 







The brown bag in the upper right corner started it all. Does anyone know the name of the model?


----------



## klp0213

Lovely family ruby!  I don't know the name of that bag either, but it does look a bit like the Dillon so could be part of that bag 'family'.  Hopefully someone else with more Mulberry knowledge will be along!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lovely little family - you have a clear style there.


----------



## rubystella

Thank you klp0213 and Poppy!


----------



## silver925

Hello, I think that is a Mulberry Brody that you have there, nice looking collection!


----------



## bagcrazy123

Lovely family Rubystella!


----------



## Kriscat

Lovely family, rubystella - I esp love Daria  it's such a versatile bag!


----------



## Lakrits

I will post mine if I can just get my lovely daugther to have time with her camera, soon hopefully. As someone stated earlier in the thread, it is so lovely to see all of you with the same obsession


----------



## tireebabe

here are a few of updated photos of my collection.  Sadly I've decided to let one or 2 of them go but at the moment this is my collection.


----------



## bagcrazy123

Beautiful collection Tiree. Those splashes of colour are real nice!! Any favourite(s)?
Which bags are you letting go, or are you undecided yet?


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous collection Tireebabe. Love your Jenah. Finding myself drawn to this style more and more.


----------



## Purseonafied

Tiree,

Your collection is gorgeous.  The leather on those bags look so strong, thick, and supple.  I'll bet they age well.  Fabulous!


----------



## tireebabe

bagcrazy123 said:


> Beautiful collection Tiree. Those splashes of colour are real nice!! Any favourite(s)?
> Which bags are you letting go, or are you undecided yet?


 
BC, I think my favourites would be my RN and NL Bays, my Oak Roxy, Oak Hanover and Choc Effie.


----------



## Lillemy_74

I'm very behind on this thread! So many gorgeous family pics!

*Sue*, you've got a fab and varied collection in the lovely classic colours!

*MrsV*, Lovely collection! The red bays stand out. How do you like your two-tone Phoebe, btw?

*Selkie*, two gorgeous classics - and especially loving your RN E/W bays atm!

*Maple*, very nice core collection you've got there now. Well done! Is Mollie still your favourite? It's such a great style

*Numnut*, Lovely colourful collection!

*Rubystella*, especially love your Daria satchel, and the cerise purse!

*Tiree*, you've got a great collection now, love your bays and roxy collections. Drooling over your lovely Hanover of course! The Mabel is such a vibrant and lovely colour splash- hope that is a keeper.


----------



## tireebabe

^^ Oh yes, the mabel is a keeper as it's such a great bright colour, I love it.


----------



## Kriscat

Lovely collection, tiree - oak Hanover is gorgeous, denim Mabel is another fab bag (I could go on and on....)


----------



## klp0213

That's one fabulous collection Tiree (though you'll need to do another family pic now that leopard no. 2 has arrived!).  Loving your Hanover and Bays!


----------



## samiyahk

fab collection tiree, don't remeber u mentioning jenah..it seems like the perfect evening bag/clutch...did u get it from the outlets?
love your bays collection!..i'm lusting after nl bays at the moment..xx


----------



## tireebabe

^^ thanks Sam. the Jenah is fairly new to me.  A friend of mine was letting it go so I jumped at it.  Not sure it's me or even if I have a use for it but I like it.


----------



## samiyahk

i think it'll be a good little black bag substitute as u don't have your black brook anymore plus u can use it as a clutch?...


----------



## zippy14u

anjobanjo said:


> And here´s some more. My new tooled Bayswater and Aston



I'm glad to see the picture of your tooled Bayswater. I just found one this afternoon(I think the color is Oak). Will post it shortly so you can see. I think it's absolutely beautiful bag.


----------



## zippy14u

zippy14u said:


> I'm glad to see the picture of your tooled Bayswater. I just found one this afternoon(I think the color is Oak). Will post it shortly so you can see. I think it's absolutely beautiful bag.


 

Okay, here's the picture of the Bayswater I bought yesterday.


----------



## Lakrits

Time I got some pictures posted. Not the best photo quality but it's something to start with. Scary experience to line them up and realise how many of them there are. Did it when DH was not at home. As you can see it's not so colourful as many of yours are, but I guess it's me. I also post my daughters little vintage family, the last pic.


----------



## maplecottage

lakrits, now that is a serious collection you have there, wow!! Seriously impressed.

Could I ask what is the bag called in your first family photo, the messenger at the front?

Zippy, congrats on your tooled bayswater, nice choice.


----------



## Lakrits

maplecottage said:


> lakrits, now that is a serious collection you have there, wow!! Seriously impressed.
> 
> Could I ask what is the bag called in your first family photo, the messenger at the front?
> 
> Zippy, congrats on your tooled bayswater, nice choice.



Thanks Maple, do You mean the Despatch with postmans lock ? I think it is just called Despatch. They only had it for a short period together with same model in Scotchgrain mole and black, those came in an extra small model also. I remember them in black and oak printed as well.


----------



## maplecottage

Hi Lakrits, yes that's the one, I have seen the printed ones floating around, yours is the first one that I've seen which isn't and I think it is rather lovely, thank you for that


----------



## Lakrits

maplecottage said:


> Hi Lakrits, yes that's the one, I have seen the printed ones floating around, yours is the first one that I've seen which isn't and I think it is rather lovely, thank you for that



Hi Maple, yes it is such a nice little companion. I chose between that and small Antony. I never saw one on ebay or other sites, i remember Mulberrymad had a printed black once


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous family Lakrits. Your daughters vintage collection is TDF. A vintage collection to be proud of.


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous collection of Mulberrys Lakrits! Particularly impressed by your vintage collection - love the satchel with the two fasteners at the front.


----------



## Lakrits

I think you mean the troutbag (schoolbag), a good old classic ! mine is in mole and daughters in navy. The old ones also came in Congo black or brown, really lovely. Some two/three years ago Mulberry had a new bigger and lighter version of them in mole/brandy and black/branston.


----------



## tireebabe

Fab collection of old and new designs.  

I really love the school bag style Mulberry that you have mentioned in your previous post.  Your daughter's navy one is particularly handsome.


----------



## Kriscat

Gorgeous collection, Lakrits!


----------



## Lakrits

I am happy to share with you all ! Daughter is glad for the comments on her Troutbag/bags. I also look forward to those who haven't posted their families yet.


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous Mulberry family Lakrits!  I have a black Hayworth too and I adore her.

Your daughter's vintage collection is impressive too!


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely clssic collections Lakrits!


----------



## Lakrits

Oh yes isn't she lovely, Hayworth !


----------



## klp0213

^^She is indeed, and very user friendly.  I love all the pockets and different compartments inside.


----------



## Lakrits

Hi again, i just read your post in the "what's in your bag" about buying your Hayworth from 2.go.2. I think I bought mine from her as well. As you say, you don't see them that often. Mine was a sub i think(O stamped inside) only defect is that one of the screws on the backside of the lock is not straight, nothing you ever notice or have the slightest problem with. It is such a lovely bag. Shame I don't use it that often, but it is a keeper.


----------



## Stride

Can I have an opinion on this one please

Item Name: Auth Mulberry East West Bayswater Handbag
Item Number: 250530710829
Seller ID: garywaste
Link: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTH-MULBERRY...ViewItemQQptZWomen_s_Bags?hash=item3a54cb452d

Thanks for help


----------



## Stride

Sorry put this in wrong place, I have now corrected.


----------



## charliefarlie

I finally got round to pictures of my current collection


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Wow, gorgeous!



charliefarlie said:


> I finally got round to pictures of my current collection


----------



## klp0213

Fabulous collection CF!  So many lovely colours and I absolutely LOVE your display cabinets.


----------



## birkin girl

gorgeous.....Where are your cabinets from...?


----------



## salikons

nice pics CF, you have a lot of beauties there.


----------



## Linnea

Great collection CF! I love how you have mixed colours with neutrals. I can see you standing in front of that cabinet before leaving the house. Must be a joy choosing a bag when going out!


----------



## Lakrits

What a great collection, I am really impressed!! And not to speak of the lovely cabinet you keep them in, gorgeous!


----------



## Kriscat

Wow, charlie - they are gorgeous, as is the cabinet! Just perfect


----------



## hulahoop

Wow Charlie!!! What an impressive collection!  love the cabinet too!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

charliefarlie said:


> I finally got round to pictures of my current collection


 
I am so very madly jealous! i adore this cabinet and rather like your wonderful collection!
FANTASTIC!


----------



## charliefarlie

Thank you everyone DH thinks I mad, but he indulges me! The cabinet is a bookcase from Ikea, with sliding doors, built by my own fair hands .


----------



## Poppy bagfan

well done you! This is amazing. I really really want one BUT have no where to put it! 

Dh sounds fab...mine would NOT allow a piece of furniture for showing off bags....but i have to have them on show so they lie around my room....


----------



## bluecat_00

Wow that looks great. Lovely varied collection. I'd love a similar cabinet but have nowhere to put it unless I throw out DHs clothes.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

bluecat_00 said:


> Wow that looks great. Lovely varied collection. I'd love a similar cabinet but have nowhere to put it *unless I throw out DHs clothes*.


 
Ah do it .. men dont need many clothes 

charliefarlie - your collection looks amazing & I am LOVING your cabinet! I was just thinking earlier, that I wasnt sure if I had missed the great cabinet reveal pics!!  Fantastic!!


----------



## maplecottage

Wow Charlie, that is seriously impressive!! Love the cabinet and of course the contents of it! Hope you had a lovely Thanksgiving celebration this weekend


----------



## Aqua

My beloved Mulberry family:





By aquaqua at 2009-12-05


----------



## figarogirl

I love your collections Aqua and CharlieFarlie


----------



## hulahoop

Gorgeous collection Aqua, love the olives and lavender/pinks!


----------



## Lillemy_74

*Lakrits*, what a beautiful collection you have - so many different styles, both new and older ones. You should be equipped for all occations with that collection!

*Charlie*, stunning family! The colour on the coral bays clutch really pops, btw. I love the display cabinets! So practical and beautiful decoration at the same time.

*Aqua*, you've got some beautiful styles and colours there!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection Aqua ... love your little Mitzy pouch! I can feel one of those coming my way soon ..


----------



## Lady Farquar

Here's my updated family photo....(sorry, I can't seem to load it as a picture?)

Doing this became a farce......
First of all I 'lost' a bag, but only knew due to numbers (couldn't remember which bag )
Then remembered which bag it was (orange Mabel)
Then seemed to be a dustbag short
Then realised I'd stuffed one of the bags with it!
Then had a right old game trying to sort which size of dustbag best fitted each bag
Then still ended up with a dustbag short - but by now, I couldn't be bothered to search inside all the bags to 're-find' it!

Think I need a lie down now 


http://a05-b05.mypicturetown.com:80...MFUCCpmDADUXaXFD-RxJ-DLE*Qjcdu/item.JPG?rot=1


----------



## Poppy bagfan

lovely family!

You like your Antonys i see - a great versatile collection x


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lovely collection you have there Lady F!!  Very varied ... & one for every occasion!!


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely collections Lady F and Aqua!


----------



## Lakrits

So lovely collections Aqua and Lady F, so varied and nice colours !

Lillemy, thank you for your kind comment. And your own collection is like fireworks, the zebra Bays is a real wow, and the RN ostrich bays !!

I'm in the constant process of selling an buying. Will post changes soon


----------



## Lillemy_74

Finally taken some updated pics of my Mulberry Family - it has grown quite a bit since my last pic in Mars-09... 

First, pics of my oak bags (with and without blitz), then the choc, black and 'other browns', and finally, the coloured ones (again with and without blitz - the colours get so much warmer with the blitz..) The coral clutch is a Christmas present to myself, and was just out of her dustbag for the pic ('Do not open until Xmas' )


----------



## Lillemy_74

And then a group photo (coral was not bought at this moment) 

Absolutely loved Charlie's display cabinets!! Thought it was a good idea to take pics of the cabinets, so here's my 'display wall', and a cupboard where most of the bags 'rest' when not in use


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow Lillemy, what a fantastic collection!!

Let me be the first of many to congratulate you.....


----------



## Lakrits

And I am the second. What a beautiful and varied collection, stunning ! And what a nice cabinet you have to keep them in.


----------



## charliefarlie

Lillemy, you have a simply stunning collection! I am in love with all of your Oak, and also your Ginger Annie, Coral Bays Clutch and that RN Bays. Well done!!!


----------



## hew105

Lillemy - beautiful collection.  I'm loving your zebra bays - so unusual and striking.


----------



## mssw157

Fantastic collection Lillemy; each and every one of your bags is stunning! Admire your storage solution too! I think DH would strangle me if I attempted that (apart from the fact that he would finally cop on how many bags I have....)


----------



## mssw157

Charlie - fab collection! Another tpf'er with a great bag storage solution!

Aqua - lovely family of Mulberrys! 

Lady F - LOL! Yep, had the same dustbag "panic" like you, until I remembered that it was used to stuff another bag. Love your Mulberry family!


----------



## salikons

your collection is beautiful Lillemy. I especially love the oaks.


----------



## figarogirl

Lillemy and Lady F Love your collections!


----------



## hulahoop

Wow Lilemy!! Gorgeous collection, I am in awe!!


----------



## Helsbels

Oh my  What a beautiful collection Lillemy! My fave is the zebra bays. And I love your handbag cupboard too!


----------



## Jaeniver

Lillemy_74 said:


> Finally taken some updated pics of my Mulberry Family - it has grown quite a bit since my last pic in Mars-09...
> 
> First, pics of my oak bags (with and without blitz), then the choc, black and 'other browns', and finally, the coloured ones (again with and without blitz - the colours get so much warmer with the blitz..) The coral clutch is a Christmas present to myself, and was just out of her dustbag for the pic ('Do not open until Xmas' )



What a great collection!


----------



## pollyp79

Lillemy ur collection is to die for - you are one lucky lady - enjoy


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Lillemy - gorgeous collection!! Im stuck for words ....!!


----------



## klp0213

Lillemy, your collection is amazing!  I'm still drooling over your ginger Annie!


----------



## bluecat_00

Lillemy I love your bags, love your storage solutions and lve the cat who snuck into the photos.


----------



## aimond

Lillemy - you have a very fine collection there.


----------



## flyvetjo

Lillemy- LOVE your collection!!!!! Particularly love the oak and choc Elgin!


----------



## Majsen

Today is my first day at the blog, and I like it!!!!! Today I'm waiting for UPS to come with my new Mitzy Hobo in oak. I'm so exitet, and can't wait anymore!!!! Someone who has the mitzy hobo???


----------



## purses & pugs

Here is my little Mulberry familiy. But I'm waring you, it's nothing against Lillemy's stunning collection 

Bayswater in black printed leather






Mabel in chocolate





Heart Frame Keyring in gold cracked leather





Small Zip Around Wallet chocolate pebbled leather


----------



## purses & pugs

And here is a family photo


----------



## aimond

I can't see your photos purses & pugs


----------



## purses & pugs

ooops, what happened?! I'll try again  Sorry, don't know what happended the first time I posted these pics...

Here is my little Mulberry familiy. But I'm waring you, it's nothing against Lillemy's stunning collection

Bayswater in black printed leather





Mabel in chocolate





Heart Frame Keyring in gold cracked leather





Small Zip Around Wallet chocolate pebbled leather





Group pic of the little family


----------



## aimond

purses & pugs said:


> ooops, what happened?! I'll try again  Sorry, don't know what happended the first time I posted these pics...
> 
> Here is my little Mulberry familiy. But I'm waring you, it's nothing against Lillemy's stunning collection
> 
> Bayswater in black printed leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mabel in chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heart Frame Keyring in gold cracked leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Small Zip Around Wallet chocolate pebbled leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group pic of the little family


 
I love your small but perfectly formed collection. Very classic bags.


----------



## purses & pugs

aimond said:


> I love your small but perfectly formed collection. Very classic bags.




Thanks so much aimond, I really love the Mabel and Bayswater models. Your pink Mabel is really pretty too


----------



## Lakrits

Congrats to your lovely collection ! Your dog is absolutely adorable, is pug the name of the race ?


----------



## figarogirl

love your bags and your doggy x


----------



## Lillemy_74

Thank you all for you kind & lovely comments on my collection! 

2009 has been a crazy bag year for me (it's really an understatement). However, I love all my bags, and enjoy using them sooo much! I will not say the collection is complete - there will always be a new, tempting bag. But I can say that with a couple of additions I have in mind for 2010, it feels complete for now 

*Purses & Pugs*, love your collection! Black bays is a classic that won't date - it's a fab bag! I love Mabels - your yummy choc Mabel is gorgeous!


----------



## purses & pugs

Thank you for your kind words girls! Mulberry bags are a true classic.

Lakrits, my dog is a pug (it is the name of the breed, it is called "mops" in Norwegian and Swedish) and his name is Jimmi


----------



## purses & pugs

And Lillemy,

2009 has been a crazy bag year for me too. You are not alone!! in addition to the Mulberrys, I have bought several Balenciaga, Chanel, Alexander Wang and Marc by MJ bags...:shame: I'm broke...haha!


----------



## Slowhand

Lillemy - your collection is TDF . Absolutely beautiful  
My personal fave is your Ginger Annie - stunning beyond belief to me.


----------



## Slowhand

P & P - Great website ! Can see why you want the Jacket  . I do hope Santa is good to you !
Love your Mabel BTW.


----------



## Slowhand

Charlie - only just seen your collection . OMG I LOVE your cabinet - I want one ! Along with your Hanover please .


----------



## Slowhand

Aqua - I just adore your Olive collection


----------



## purses & pugs

Thanks Slowhand But I must be better to update my blog, it will be my new year resolution!


----------



## Kriscat

Haven't had a look here for a while...wow, some changes have been made!

Lady F - gorgeous collection, esp love orange Mabel!

Lillemy - you have been a very busy bee during 2009, lol! You have a stunning collection by now, I am utterly impressed

Aqua - very versatile collection, congrats!

purses & pugs - lovely little family, choc Mabel is gorgeous


----------



## Skull&Bones

Minimouse said:


> Although pics are posted in another thread, I believe Croxley's Roxy Herd is worthy of posting here.


 
Sorry, that is just wrong!
No one needs that many of the same bag. It´s not cool.


----------



## charliefarlie

Skull&Bones said:


> Sorry, that is just wrong!
> No one needs that many of the same bag. It´s not cool.



I am sorry but there is no need for this post skull and bones. How someone else chooses to spend their own money is up to them, as long as she is happy, then it is cool :okay: What a bizarre way to introduce yourself to the forum


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I totally agree with Charlie.

We don't cast those kinds of opinions about on here.

This is where we come for support for our collections, not criticism.

I actually think that Mini has a great collection and that it is a great achievement.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ sorry - I meant Croxley not Mini!


----------



## Allers9000

Lillemy - OMG what a fantastic collection you have - so jealous  Could spend ages just looking at your photos


----------



## hannahc123

heres a pic of my small mulberry collection, but will definitely be expanding. 

navy leopard bayswater, purple congo bayswater and my newest emerald suede bayswater clutch.


----------



## miss_mabel

Okay so I finally got round to taking a quick photo of my little Mulberry family 

Large Fuchsia Mabel, Black Roxy Tote, Vanilla Emmy, Oak Mitzy Messenger, Cerise Creased Audrina Messenger and last but not least, my beautiful Oak Tooled Bayswater 

My 2 Mulberry Purses: Claret Glace Emmy and Navy Leopard Long Lock

And a few key rings =)


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection hannah .. that Bays clutch is  

miss_mabel - another gorgeous collection. Wasnt quite so big a few weeks ago, huh?


----------



## miss_mabel

Hmmm well LMM - It has exactly doubled since I joined the forum, when I got here I had 3 Bags and 1 Purse  Now I am up to 6 and 2! Not so bad... could be worse


----------



## hew105

miss_mabel said:


> Okay so I finally got round to taking a quick photo of my little Mulberry family
> 
> Large Fuchsia Mabel, Black Roxy Tote, Vanilla Emmy, Oak Mitzy Messenger, Cerise Creased Audrina Messenger and last but not least, my beautiful Oak Tooled Bayswater
> 
> My 2 Mulberry Purses: Claret Glace Emmy and Navy Leopard Long Lock
> 
> And a few key rings =)


 
Lovely collcetion Miss Mabel.  I too joined with only 1 bag and I now have 6 in a few short weeks


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Hannah, I love the emerald green of the bays clutch!

Gorgeous collection too Miss Mabel, love the bright pinks in there, plus your gorgeous tooled bays (not something I had considered before seeing yours at Bicester!)


----------



## miss_mabel

Thanks  There is one on eBay at the moment Hula


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous collections Hannah and Miss Mabel!


----------



## purses & pugs

*Hannah* - love your little family, especially that green Bayswater clutch
*miss_mabel* - your Oak Tooled Bayswater is amazing!!


----------



## figarogirl

lovely collections girls......When I joined I only had one bag now I have four.


----------



## hulahoop

miss_mabel said:


> Thanks  There is one on eBay at the moment Hula



I know  am seriously broke now after xmas....bays will have to wait a bit unless I can bear a collection cull!


----------



## miss_mabel

You could always do what I do.. buy now and then 'pay back' afterwards  I am wonderful at finding ways and enabling myself!


----------



## hulahoop

^^ he he, i am still doing that for plum roxanne!!


----------



## MiniMabel

miss_mabel said:


> Okay so I finally got round to taking a quick photo of my little Mulberry family
> 
> Large Fuchsia Mabel, Black Roxy Tote, Vanilla Emmy, Oak Mitzy Messenger, Cerise Creased Audrina Messenger and last but not least, my beautiful Oak Tooled Bayswater
> 
> My 2 Mulberry Purses: Claret Glace Emmy and Navy Leopard Long Lock
> 
> And a few key rings =)


 



miss_mabel - you have a really lovely collection!   Beautiful pink Mabel and rare tooled Bays, I like your style!


----------



## miss_mabel

Thank you everybody 

MiniMabel - They are probably my 2 favourite bags, nothing quite like carrying them


----------



## tireebabe

Hannah and Miss Mabel I love your collections

when I joined the forum 2 yrs ago I had 1 Mulberry now I have 15 and 2 on the way. Yikes


----------



## miss_mabel

Tiree... I have just noticed a purple tumbled sheep mabel among your collection photographs! I remember the thread, and your search for one... but I do not recall you actually tracking one down?! I thought you just got the Roxy to cure the itch.. 

You lucky lady, such a wonderful collection


----------



## Lakrits

Hannah and Miss Mabel, so lovely families !

Well, the slope is slippery


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection Hannah!  Your navy leopard Bays is stunning, but then so are your other bags!

Miss Mabel, I love your collection!  You have a lovely mix of classic and fun in both colours and styles.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Hannah - love all 3 of your bags. That purple congo Bays is unusual, how did you track that one down?

Miss Mabel - what a lovely collection you've got, and in double-quick time too!


----------



## honeypye1

Hannah and MissMabel, What gorgeous families you both have.


----------



## littleyamyam

I've never looked at this post before as I'm still quite new but I just wanted to say wow - what wonderful Mulberry families you all have! It's made me want to take pictures of my family of bags now!!! And to start collecting more bags......


----------



## Limitededition

Here is an updated pic of my family ....


----------



## Lakrits

Limited, what a beatiful family, so varied in colours, sizes and models. Congrats !


----------



## Lillemy_74

You have a lovely and diverse Mulberry family there, Limitededition! Bags and colours for all occations. I especially  over your putty Bays, cerise Shimmy and choc Mabel


----------



## Limitededition

Lillemy_74 said:


> You have a lovely and diverse Mulberry family there, Limitededition! Bags and colours for all occations. I especially  over your putty Bays, cerise Shimmy and choc Mabel



Thank you ! As someone who has an awesome collection herself that is praise indeed !


----------



## purses & pugs

Limited - your Mulberrys are TDF!!! Especially love your blue Mabel Congrats!


----------



## ratrat

Oh haven't visited this thread for a while.... 

hanna I really love your purple congo Bays - very rare!  
MissM Love your family, nicely regenerating I can see....
LtdEd, you have very well balanced family in colour/size/occasion wise.

I have to do this now to rethink my collection & consider whether if I should be wanting another Alexa just because --- because ---- I don't know!!  Right, off to sorting.  Good timing since DH is away to business trip!!


----------



## hew105

Love the variety you have LtdEd - such wonderful vibrant colours.


----------



## ratrat

I think I know now what I love in which size/style/colour, after sorting out my Mulberries in groups on the purposes!!  






















Conclusion: I have small place for OverSized Alexa being between Workhouse & Messenger


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous family pics everyone! 

Ratrat - WOW! I saw your signature a while ago but seeing the pictures puts it into perspective - didn't know what the Geena looked like and must say, I really like that one. Looks quite spacious too! Great bags for all occasions.

So, you reckon an oversized Alexa will find a place in your collection....


----------



## ratrat

Thanks mssw - yes I'm convinced... which colour/leather is the question and how long should I wait for it... :greengrin:


----------



## Slowhand

Fabulous collection *Ratrat*  but I do think your Oak  girlies are pining for a Roxy friend :greengrin:


----------



## Lillan

My little, but much loved Mulberry family.  ( well poppy satchel still lives here, but since I dont like her anymore, she is not allowed on the photo).

I can see a need for a red or a blue bag.  I still think of the lovely BRIGHT RED E/W I saw last week


----------



## hew105

REd would look lovely in your collection Lillan - it's a great little family as it stands.


----------



## ratrat

Slowhand said:


> Fabulous collection *Ratrat*  but I do think your Oak  girlies are pining for a Roxy friend :greengrin:



Thanks Slow but I can't do boxy bags - it took me ages and a lot of money to learn that!!  Are you bonding with your Oak Roxy?

Lilian, you have very grown up, well chosen family.  Beautiful!!


----------



## Taz

Ratrat - you have an amazing collection


----------



## Lillemy_74

Wow, *Ratrat*, you have a fantastic collection!! Love how you divided it up into categories too Your bays are gorgeous! I can totally see a small gap dedicated to oversized alexa in there 

*Lillan*, beautiful family - like how the green poppy and putty charlie stands out. Every girl should have red bag eh, so go for it!


----------



## miss_mabel

Ratrat - You have such an amazing collection, I am very envious you have TWO geena's! I have always wanted one but they never show up on evilbay  Definitely a little space in there for oversized Alexa! 

Lillan - What a great family! I think red or blue would make a gorgeous addition!


----------



## figarogirl

Lovely collections Lillian and Rat rat


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collections Ratrat & Lillan - you both have some little gems in there which I love.  I'm quite jealous lol!


----------



## ratrat

Taz, Figaro and LadyF, thank you for the lovely comments - those grouping really helped me to look over the collection systematically!

Lillemy - one day I shall have Ostrich Bays - many thanks!

MissM - yes Geena is very understated yet useful lovely bag!  Thank you


----------



## klp0213

LtdEd, lovely collection!  Your putty Bays is beautiful!

Ratrat, wow what a fabulous collection!  I was thinking to myself the other day, is 4 Bays too many?, but you've got more so it's okay!    Btw, what strap do you use on your Brooke when you carry it messenger style?

Lillan, I love the little pop of leopard in your collection!


----------



## Lakrits

RatRat - Fabulous collection ! Love the way you categorize them. And isn't it amazing how one always can find a way to motivate why we need another bag 

Lillan - Love your collection ! The green poppy stands out so well, congrats !


----------



## ratrat

KLP, thank you - I used to have 6Bays but exchanged one to Fiz.  Flossie has 7 or more I think and Ellie has 40!  So 4 is nothing lol!  The Brooke's extra strap is from Black Seth.  Are you thinking what I'm thinking you are thinking KLP?? 

Lakrits - yes absolutely, lol - never enough!


----------



## klp0213

^^Thanks ratrat and, yes, I'm thinking what you're thinking!  Have already done the deed, just need to source a longer strap!


----------



## mssw157

Finally managed to get a family shot of my bags done - DH is out of the house...  At the moment, this seems to be my core collection, with my favourite style, Bays, probably expanding in future.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

mssw - you have such a lovely collection!! Very varied - one for every occasion!! Love it!!


----------



## tireebabe

Great collection, I especially like your denim ticking bays.


----------



## miss_mabel

Gorgeous collection, really love your denim ticking bayswater! They really make me


----------



## klp0213

Fab collection mssw!  Your Hanover is so beautiful!


----------



## hew105

Great collection MSSW - I love your pretty pink bays.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Beautiful collection, Mssw! Your gorgeous Hanover seems slightly lighter brown than lovely choc Roxy and Phoebe - is the havana leather lighter? 

I can relate to Bays expanding in the future... isn't it 'strange' how it feels ok to have a few/many bays, whereas I wouldn't allow myself more than two of the same (other colour or pattern/leather) of another style? Must be the classic design.


----------



## mssw157

^^Thank you very much for your kind comments ladies!

Lillemy - I got the Roxy and Phoebe both pre-loved and both are Darwin; they do seem to look a bit darker than the Havana leather - could be the patina though...? The Havana seems to have more shine to it too.
Totally agree with what you said on duplicating styles. I'm not really interested duplicating any of my other bags but the Bays can keep on coming....


----------



## Lakrits

Beautiful collection, Mssw! You have a wonderful set of Bays with the pink one sticking out. Isn't the Mitzy Messenger lovely too !


----------



## ratrat

mssw you have lovely collection!  Lovely Bays gathering I can see...  You always make me regret not buying that ticking Bays - it was in and out of my basket over 30min!


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous collection mssw. Which one is your favourite? Also which one is your most practical. Totally understand the bays addiction. I am holding strong at 8 bays and still find myself lusting after a purple or pink one!!!!


----------



## mssw157

cmaec - favourite is difficult to choose as I use different styles for different occasions, but if I had to pick it'd be pink Bays for sheer good mood colour....My wardrobe is quite sober (blacks, greys, neutrals) so I like a splash of colour with it. Most practical is Mitzy without a doubt...


----------



## bluecat_00

Righto, so here is my collection - Jan 2010.

Firstly all of the bags together:



Now the oaks together:



Now the patents:



Its funny because I had said I had 14 bags when I got them out to photograph there were only 12 so I thought "fantastic, I can get two more!"  then I remembered my messengers (choc seth and oak ant).  I use them as workhorses when I need handsfree.  Do they count?  LOL.


----------



## Lakrits

Fabulous collection Blue ! Can we see the black ones also! Your oak Bays is soo yummy!


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous collection Bluecat! Your oak Bays looks fantastic; really holds her shape. Totally love your two large Bays clutches - blueberry is TDF...


----------



## Lady Farquar

Sorry I'm being a bit of a part-timer on here, so had missed your lovely photos Mssw & Bluecat - really lovely!


----------



## bluecat_00

mssw157 said:


> Gorgeous collection Bluecat! Your oak Bays looks fantastic; really holds her shape. Totally love your two large Bays clutches - blueberry is TDF...



Thanks MSSW I've only used oak bays 12 times though (I have a spreadsheet and monitor the use as I want them to get below £10/wear) so I expect it to soften a lot more


----------



## bluecat_00

Lakrits said:


> Fabulous collection Blue ! Can we see the black ones also! Your oak Bays is soo yummy!



I've put them away now - lol. The black ones are bays and Maggie.


----------



## klp0213

What a lovely and varied collection you have Bluecat.  The classics mixed in with some really fun and bright ones!  Your navy leopard Bays is divine!


----------



## Lillemy_74

Fab collection, Blucat! I'll echo what Klp just said - love the classics combined with some lovely and fun pops of colour! Don't think I manage to pick a favourite.. The coral clutch really pops. 

Btw, is the pic with the red Mabel showing it's true colour?


----------



## bluecat_00

Hi lillemy. I would say the mabel cour is pretty accurate - a very deep red


----------



## hew105

Great collection Bluecat - I love that you have classics and also some wild colours in there.


----------



## Lillemy_74

bluecat_00 said:


> Hi lillemy. I would say the mabel cour is pretty accurate - a very deep red


 
Thanks, it's gorgeous! It's so different in colour from the bays clutch, less 'flashy' in a way. 

I'll have a look at the modelling thread - think I've seen red Mabels on there. Guess they all came in the same red colour?!


----------



## dre260703

Ok here goes - thought it was about time I posted some pics of my bags. Sorry the quality is not great


----------



## miss_mabel

Gorgeous collection Bluecat, that blueberry bays clutch is just  I don't reckon the extra two workhorses need to count, 2 more bags sounds a wonderful idea 

Dre your family is lovely, so pleased you went for Jemma in the end! How are you finding her to use? Charlie is adorable too


----------



## dre260703

Thanks miss m, the jemma is great to use a real sling and go bag, which suits me fine. She was a great find. Have not used the Charlie yet, but dh and I are going out for dinner on sat, so I think she will get an outing. 

Bluecat, your collection is lovely I am in love with the blueberry clutch.


----------



## Lillemy_74

You've got some very lovely bags there, Dre! I'm especially drooling over oak roxy at the moment - want one myself for summer. Jemma looks great too. What is the name of the red bag?


----------



## dre260703

Thanks Lillemy, the red bag is a vinyl shopper, brilliant in the rain. The oak roxy is my hg bag, a gift from my dh. Xx


----------



## bluecat_00

Lovely collection dre. Some real beauties. Have a lovely dinner with Charlie on sat (oh and your DH too).


----------



## dre260703

Thanks bluecat. Xx


----------



## hew105

Great family dre - I love the variety in styles.


----------



## dre260703

Thanks Hew xx


----------



## klp0213

What a fab family you've got there Dre!  Some lovely classics with a nice punch of colour thrown in for good measure.


----------



## mssw157

Gorgeous collection dre - have to agree with Lillemy: your oak Roxy makes me drool!


----------



## dre260703

Thank you KLP and mssw, I feel I need to add a bays to the collection and maybe a bit more colour.

xx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Oooh dre - just seen this - lovely collection! Some are same/similar to mine - we clearly have sim taste....love your little diary too!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

dre260703 said:


> Thank you KLP and mssw, I feel I need to add a bays to the collection and maybe a bit more colour.
> 
> xx


 

I would agree re the bays dre.....

I did try re the colour - LMM had a go at me when i first started about my lack of colour and so i did try hard (honest) but apart from the orange daria, I orefer the traditional classic colours.

I suppose i would not have known if i had not tried tho!


----------



## dre260703

Thanks Poppy, I must admit I do like the traditional colours. The vinyl shopper is about as adventurous as I have got. The diary was from Shepton, just the right size and is very light. I agree we do have very similar tastes, I do love the daria I saw the orange irl and have to admit was very taken with it, will try and add some more colour this year I think. xx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

the diary is lovely! I like the vinyl shoppers too - was looking at one on Evilbay earlier....that Alexa refund is still burning a hole in my pocket!

will look forwadr to some colourful reveals in 2010 for you then!


----------



## flyvetjo

mssw, bluecat and dre - fab collections you have!!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

A new picture of my Mulberry family. I'd never make a good window dresser 

Aqua Maxi Mabel, Mouse Grey Daria tote, Oak Elgin, Lipstick A4 roxy tote, RAF large Antony, Cerise Shimmy, Cerise Daria Satchel, Chocolate Bayswater, Silver Cracked Metallic Bayswater, Oak small Antony, Oak Rosemary, Denim regular Mabel, Turquoise Mitzy Messenger, Black wrinkled patent card holder, Emerald Mabel purse, Oak Agenda


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Lovely families mmsw, dre & bluecat!   I see some in all those families that I want!


----------



## tireebabe

Gorgeous family Fuzzy, they all look fab.


----------



## Roxanne

Hi all, I'm drooling .... some absolutely fantastic, beautiful, collections: thankyou.
I have 6 Mulberrys, Apple Roxanne darwin, Mauve Bays and Mauve Elgin darwin, Oak Tooled Bays darwin, Oak Butterfly Bays rio, Phoebe all bought in 2006/2007 .... 
The only bag I've really ever used is the Mauve Bayswater,
it's still beautiful after 4 years, the others are just worshipped! (sad).


----------



## dre260703

Fantastic collection fuzzy, I love the silver bays. In fact I love everything!!! Xx


----------



## Roxanne

My mulberry family:
Rather old-fashioned now, but much loved


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Thanks Tiree and Dre 
Roxanne, you have a lovely collection, especially love your tooled bays!


----------



## dre260703

Roxanne your collection is lovely, I agree with fuzzy the tooled bays is tdf. Xx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

THANK YOU Fuzzy! I love your collection and it is even nicer in the picture than I imagined. You have a fabulous selection of colours and bags....I do love the coloured bags, they just dont get much use with me....really really heavenly and thanks for posting them!


----------



## figarogirl

fuzzyfelt27 said:


> A new picture of my Mulberry family. I'd never make a good window dresser
> 
> Aqua Maxi Mabel, Mouse Grey Daria tote, Oak Elgin, Lipstick A4 roxy tote, RAF large Antony, Cerise Shimmy, Cerise Daria Satchel, Chocolate Bayswater, Silver Cracked Metallic Bayswater, Oak small Antony, Oak Rosemary, Denim regular Mabel, Turquoise Mitzy Messenger, Black wrinkled patent card holder, Emerald Mabel purse, Oak Agenda




Your collection is amazing Fuzzy - you have lovely taste


----------



## figarogirl

Love your collection too Roxanne!


----------



## mssw157

Wow, fab family shot Fuzzy. Gorgeous flashes of colour in yours 
I'd give window-dressing your bags a shot any time if you need help, hehehe


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Thanks Poppy, Figaro & MSSW  I like a bit of colour as a change from the cores


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collection Fuzzy - that aqua colour is TDF! Great mixture of styles too!

Roxanne - again, a lovely collection of classics - def not old fashioned IMO


----------



## Lillemy_74

Fab collection, Fuzzy! You have some great styles and colour in there - really love them all! Have an extra soft spot for the two cerise bags though

Roxanne, great collection of some beautiful classics! The tooled bays is tdf (get using it!).


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Thanks LadyF and Lillemy, it's always interesting to see which are the favourites amongst us


----------



## klp0213

Fuzzy, your collection is so varied with so many wonderful colours and styles, and a few classics just to keep the balance.  I'm particularly taken with your cerise Daria satchel.  

Roxanne, you have a lovely collection!  Oak tooled Bays is absolutely stunning!  You really must get using them all, they're gorgeous and deserve an outing.


----------



## hew105

Lovely collections Fuzzy and Roxanne.
It's nice to see just how many different colours and styles there are out there.
Everything looks so delicious.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Thanks klp and hew  The cerise certainly stands out doesn't it?


----------



## miss_mabel

Gorgeous families Fuzzy & Roxanne! 

Fuzzy, I would kill for your *beautiful* denim Mabel!


----------



## ratrat

Ohhh I have been neglecting this thread - 

Bluecat your bags are all looked after so well, beautifully kept, lovely lovely colour - alwasy joy to see your fuscia Ombre Bays!
Dre, you are accumlating lovey family - looking forward to seeing which bays you would go for!
Fuzzy, I always drool on your signature but wow to look at them all together.... lovely colours and versatile collection!
Roxanne, welcome to Mulberry house, you already have lovey soft coloured classics.  Beautiful tooled Bays!!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Thanks miss mabel, denim mabel was my first Mulberry   but I have to say she's been very neglected lately. I should get her out for a change.

Thanks ratrat,


----------



## bluecat_00

I always feel a pang of nostalgia when I see a denim mabel as I really loved my poor faded girl.  Yours deserves to be used.


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

^^Oh Bluecat, it's such a shame about yours   I'll take mine out tomorrow, in your honour


----------



## Roxanne

Thanks so much for the kind comments, about my "Family". 
I really appreciate them xoxo


----------



## Ondrea

I hope the picture comes out ok still a photo shrinking novice!


----------



## Indiana

Jeepers Ondrea, your collection has taken wings!  It is FAB!!


----------



## klp0213

Nice collection Ondrea!  Your little Ledbury is stunning!  Is that a Joni I spy at the back?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection Ondrea ... very varied!!


----------



## fuzzyfelt27

Fab family Ondrea, a great mix


----------



## Lillemy_74

Great family, Ondrea! Very varied. Especially love the colour on your Ledbury, and the green somerset is so cute!


----------



## Ondrea

klp0213 said:


> Nice collection Ondrea!  Your little Ledbury is stunning!  Is that a Joni I spy at the back?


I have looked at my photo a few in hiding jody roxy and kimmy as far as i can see but all easier to see in the album. Sadly for my pocket so many more bags and so many more lovely colours and i have not even gone down the keyring route yet?
LMM loved your hobo shots another temptation!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ondrea said:


> I have looked at my photo a few in hiding jody roxy and kimmy as far as i can see but all easier to see in the album. Sadly for my pocket so many more bags and so many more lovely colours and i have not even gone down the keyring route yet?
> LMM loved your hobo shots another temptation!!


 
Thank you  I do love my hobo bags!

I must get around to doing some family pics .. maybe next weekend if I get the time!! 

As for expanding your collection .. dont rush it. The gorgeous things will always be around/reappear! Slow & steady wins the race  (Now if only I could take my own advice!!)


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collection Ondrea 

How do you make an Album?  Is it easy to do?


----------



## figarogirl

What a fab collection Ondrea.


----------



## Mrsmulberry

Ratrat, hope you don't mind me asking, but what are the luscious satchelly type bags in your "sling and go" picture? I recognise the Mabel Hobo (I think) but the two beauties in black and brown are not ones I've seen before, but am now coveting. AMAZING collection, love it all...


----------



## Copper1977

Hello all, loving all your family pics! Following some recent changes, here is an updated shot of my bags.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooh I spy a regular Alexa!! 

Your collection is so nice .. its obvious you like & get on well with your structured bags!


----------



## Copper1977

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Oooh I spy a regular Alexa!!
> 
> Your collection is so nice .. its obvious you like & get on well with your structured bags!



Is it that obvious from the pic? I might have a wee bays obsession, but there is a token summer wedding bag in there too....

Also, this coming from someone who only two years ago swore to never buy a bays due to it being what I thought was 'an old lady' bag (sorry really don't mean to upset anyone - and I clearly don't think that anymore they are my fave!)


----------



## dre260703

Wow, lovely bags Ondrea and cooper- such a great selection. Ondrea I shall be looking out for those bags out and about in Reading.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collection Copper, and a good shot of comparisons between Bays & new Alexa too.


----------



## hew105

Great collection copper - I love your bays clutch.


----------



## hew105

ooo - just spotted your collection too Ondrea - it's amazing - I love the variation in sizes, style and colour.


----------



## Mrsmulberry

What amazing taste you guys have, I am eternally grateful for having discovered TPF, as I can indulge myself window shopping other peoples collections and plan my next purchases whilst showing my beloved husband that some of you have MUCH more dangerous addictions than mine. LOVE the colours in yours Ondrea, such a versatile mix, mine is closer to Coppers with some Roxanne and vintage thrown in. Must take some pics of my family soon!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Hi Ladies!

Finally my wizz-kidd-daughter found the time to upload a family shot!

The Vanilla Alana got me totally hooked. I think it was the smell of brand new Darwin leather.
Soon after that (one week, oops) , Emmy came and last week Jacquetta. They are all pre-loved, but Alana was un-used.

Three bag in two months time. Is that serious? I was busy hunting number four (NEED a black one, don't I?), but unfortunately Dutch Taxes spoiled the fun. Now I'm in rehab...


----------



## DoubleDutch

Not that wizz afterall I see. Will make new attempt.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Succeeded after a lot of editing. And for the record DD is very much WIZZ.

I do have a second strap, but prefer to carry my Emmy with just one. Found that out through TPF!


----------



## Kriscat

Very nice, indeed! and, you are hooked, alright like the most of us here....keep up the good work!


----------



## Lakrits

Haven't visited this thread for a while, lots of lovely family photos !

Bluecat - gorgeous ! The Bays clutches really sticks out !

fyzzy - what a lovely variation of styles and colours !

Roxanne - a lovely collection of pastel colours !

Ondrea - lovely collection, oak e/w bays look fab

Copper - a fabulous collection of bays topped with an Alexa !

DoubleD - nice little collection, fab Jaquetta !


----------



## Lakrits

Lady Farquar said:


> Lovely collection Ondrea
> 
> *How do you make an Album?*  Is it easy to do?



It is easy, follow these steps:

Go to "My Control Panel"
Click Pictures & Albums
Click Add Album, write the title, a description if you want to, press submit
Then upload the pics as usual. There is also info on size etc
Then you just save it.

You can have several pictures in your album and you can have several albums if you want to. I for example I have one for current bags and another for accessories and one for rehomed. You can also edit the pictures and give them individual descriptions and move them between albums. So when I rehome a bag I just move it to rehomed album. 

Good luck, looking forward to see your album/s


----------



## Lady Farquar

Thanks Lakrits, I'll give it a try.

Double Dutch - I love your collection.  I used to own an Alana and have regretted selling it, but seeing yours has made me hanker after one even more!  In fact, I'm hankering after all your bags!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks Lady Farquar, that's a sweet thing to say!!
Your not doing so bad yourself  I have still a long way to go. but doný mind the journey.

I'm off to the gym for some ZUMBA!


----------



## klp0213

Copper, what a gorgeous family pic!  Your Alexa looks divine!

DoubleDutch, oh yes, you're hooked!  Great collection you've got there and I totally agree re the smell of new Darwin leather.  It's intoxicating!  PS I think you _need_ a black bag!


----------



## Lillemy_74

DoubleDutch, love your family! Love Emmy and it's little sister Alana, and lovely oak Jacquetta. 

And welcome to the (bag) addicts' world! Agree, you need a black bag in there - do you have one/style you consider already?


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks for your support and understanding Lillemy and Klp! Wish DH was this supportive of my needs
Although I must say that he's is getting used to the idee of more than one bag!

I'm thinking of a Somerset tote in black. Have yo seen one irl?
There's also a black Joelle on E-bay at the moment, but I don't know if it's any good as a shoulderbag. I saw a pic on the reference thread were it seemed a bit narrow under the arm....Which one would you prefer? Any other suggestions are welcome too!


----------



## Lakrits

DD, the Somerset Tote is a lovely bag. Lots of room in it but still very neat. For me it was a bit hard to carry over the shoulder, not too much drop. Depends on size and thickness of coat. I used mine in the crook of the arm and handheld.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks for you comments Lakrits! I also adore your Mitzy!! That would also make a great bag for me too, in black. I will just have to scource e-bay untill I bump into a good catch. Not much offer (pre-loved) in the Netherlands unfortunately...
How's that in Sweden?


----------



## Lakrits

Thank You DD, I can give my warm recommendations on the Mitzy messenger, just love it! Most of the time I carry it with knotted strap over the shoulder, but sometimes unknotted crossover. Lots of space, but can hold small load without looking empty just as Somerset Tote.

Actually we don't have ebay in Sweden. We have Tradera.com that is owned by ebay, not much offer there either and certainly a higher percentage of fakes than on ebay, have to know what you bid on, but there are quite a few genuine sellers also. I always look at ebay UK for myself. I have bought a lot off ebay UK, but never sold anything there yet. You must let us know when you get your black bag, good luck !


----------



## goo

Hello, here's my Mulberry family (I hope that these come out, as I haven't done this before).

The oaks, 

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad259/goophotos/DSC00904.jpg

The chocolates,

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad259/goophotos/DSC00915.jpg

and here are the black bags:

http://i941.photobucket.com/albums/ad259/goophotos/DSC00914.jpg


----------



## DoubleDutch

WOW Goo, that is one gorgeous collection!!
I love all of them! They will never ever get out of style. Anything on the wish list?


Thank you Lakrits! There's actually a pink Mitzy messenger on E-bay. I will check it out! 
Keep you all posted...


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ lovely collection Goo!  A fellow lincolnshire tpf'er I see!


----------



## Lakrits

Goo, you have a fantastic collection of classic colours and models. One for every occasion, congrats !


----------



## goo

Thank you Doubledutch, nothing on the wish list yet, husband has banned me!

Hello Hulahoop, yep been here about seven years now, I'm right on the coast so my bags get a battering from the sea air! where abouts are you?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Gorgeous collection goo .. congrats!!


----------



## hulahoop

goo said:


> Thank you Doubledutch, nothing on the wish list yet, husband has banned me!
> 
> Hello Hulahoop, yep been here about seven years now, I'm right on the coast so my bags get a battering from the sea air! where abouts are you?



Im in Lincoln, city centre.  I love the coast, dont get there enough!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

OK .. it was a bit of a squash, so I did it in stages, so you could see all the bags at one point or another ... 






































Oh & the little goodie bag from the show the other night ..


----------



## kvamkvam

what a lovely family LMM!! There is a lot of yummy blue. Denim bayswater was new to me, and I really love it. I want one too!!
Congrats on a good job building your family


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you ... 

The denim Bays do come up on ebay .. you should get them authenticated tho, as there are fakes about too!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

You have an *absolutely beautiful *collection LovinMyMulberry!  I'm very impressed. And you have your own style too, a preferrence (one or two r's?) for the modern and soft leather bags. And colourful too! (Whereas I always go for the chunky darwins...but I have a long way to go. A two month's addiction.)

Congratulations!


----------



## hew105

Great collection LMM - I love how the family gets bigger and bigger in each picture!


----------



## DoubleDutch

goo said:


> Thank you Doubledutch, nothing on the wish list yet, husband has banned me!
> 
> Sounds familiar !


----------



## goo

Love your collection LMM, do you know these Mabels are starting to grow on me now!!!  So Doubledutch, I think I may have found one for the wish list, uh oh....


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you so much ladies


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collections LMM & Goo!


----------



## lisabeez

Here is a picture of my new Chocolate E/W Bayswater and Continental Purse.  A small family but hey ...


----------



## bluecat_00

Wow LMM your girls are amazing.  

Goo, love your collection too.

Small but perfectly formed lisabeez.  BTW where are you in Herts?  I'm on the Herts/Cambs border.


----------



## AJezini

Lillemy_74 said:


> Finally taken some updated pics of my Mulberry Family - it has grown quite a bit since my last pic in Mars-09...
> 
> First, pics of my oak bags (with and without blitz), then the choc, black and 'other browns', and finally, the coloured ones (again with and without blitz - the colours get so much warmer with the blitz..) The coral clutch is a Christmas present to myself, and was just out of her dustbag for the pic ('Do not open until Xmas' )



Wow!! Such a great collection! Big family! Congatrs! I'm waiting for my oak bayswater to come, just bought on ebay.


----------



## klp0213

Goo, you have a stunning collection of classics with a Mitzy thrown in for good measure!  Your oak bags look so new too!

LMM, holy moly what a lovely collection!  Those Mitzy's have taken over!

lisabeez, your E/W and purse are the perfect start!  Lovely!


----------



## birkin girl

I need a mitzy.....!


----------



## Lakrits

LMM, you have a fantastic collection, the colours look awesome together !

Lizabeez, congrats on a great start, love the choc !


----------



## lola73

I've really enjoyed looking at the collections girls.

Goo - there are some fab classics there.  A lovely collection.

LMM - I've commented on your collection before so you already know I think it's fantastic.  Can I ask what is the lovely bag lurking behind your black maggie?  It looks like it may be rouge noir or a dark purple with a shoulder strap.  I like!

Lisabeez - a great beginning to your collection.

Here's a photo of my collection.  Sorry for the bad quality of the shot.  I can manage to add photos from my iphone but need the IT expert (dh) here to manage to do photos from the camera.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you again ladies ... I am quite proud of my girlies 

lola - the bag you are asking about is my antique choc Poppy Hobo! Such an easy, lightweight bag & holds up great in the almost constant rain


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

birkin girl said:


> I need a mitzy.....!


 
EVERYONE needs a Mitzy in their life!!


----------



## lisabeez

bluecat_00 said:


> Wow LMM your girls are amazing.
> 
> Goo, love your collection too.
> 
> Small but perfectly formed lisabeez.  BTW where are you in Herts?  I'm on the Herts/Cambs border.



Hi bluecat, I'm near to Stansted Airport - great for shorthaul!


----------



## lola73

Thanks LMM.  That's another one to keep my eye out for!!


----------



## bluecat_00

lisabeez said:


> Hi bluecat, I'm near to Stansted Airport - great for shorthaul!



i didn't realise that was Herts.  I'm in Melbourn near Royston.


----------



## lisabeez

bluecat_00 said:


> i didn't realise that was Herts.  I'm in Melbourn near Royston.



Bishops Stortford is in Herts but only just - there is a debate to change it to Essex but not many people like that idea!!


----------



## bluecat_00

We're in South Cambridgeshire for rates etc but our postal address is Herts which confuses everyone.  To top it we have a Stevenage postcose which doesn't always go down too well.


----------



## mulberrybabe

Hi all  Thought I would post pics of my Pink leopard Alexa Clutch. First and very long awaited Mulberry! [I'm sure there will be many more to come...sorry Mr Natwest in advance!] 

Not amazing quality I'm afraid as they were taken on my phone, but here she is:







In the Box from NAP.






& On the windowsill.

Loving the pics of everyone's families!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Wow!! Goo - love your collection!

LMM - wow too - esp love your choc poppy hobo!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thanks Poppy. Its funny, as I was selling her a while ago as I hadnt used her .. then one day thought "Nah ... let's give her a whirl" ... & I am so glad I did. I totally love her. So light & easy to use & even tho its the antiqued leather & it marks/scratches easily, I really dont have to worry with this one. Fab bag!!


----------



## bagcrazy123

*lmm what a collection!!!! Gorgeous!!*


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I love all your collection LMM - I prefer bigger to smaller bags too so they are right up my street.....love the fawn poppy satchel too.....never really looked at Poppy before, but saw a gorgeous one this week and was momentarily tempted...a really beautiful bag.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Thank you bagcrazy  It has certainly grown since the first time I posted a family pic on here  

Poppy .. the Poppy range is fab & so easy to use. As you can see I love my big bags too. The satchel is prob my least used one, but it is the one whose colour I love the most out of the three! You should get a Poppy bag .. go on .. you know you want to


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ i know i should - its my name!!

will think about it - Miss Enabler Extraordinaire!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poppy bagfan said:


> ^^ i know i should - its my name!!
> 
> will think about it - Miss Enabler Extraordinaire!


----------



## goo

klp0213 said:


> Goo, you have a stunning collection of classics with a Mitzy thrown in for good measure! Your oak bags look so new too!
> 
> LMM, holy moly what a lovely collection! Those Mitzy's have taken over!
> 
> lisabeez, your E/W and purse are the perfect start! Lovely!


 


Thank you KLP I only got into Mulberry last summer  so the oak bays and brynmore have not been used much at all only bought them this winter, the effie and rosie are pre-loved but I have been very lucky as they are in fab barely used condition.


----------



## Lillemy_74

Haven&#8217;t checked this thread for a while:
Goo, what a stunning family you have &#8211; some beautiful bag for both casual and more dressed up occasions in the three classical colours. Love them all!

LMM, the Mitzy qeen &#8211; you have a beautiful and colourful family of big and slouchy bags! Love your Mitzys and of course Daria, and especially  over the hairy and cracked leather Mitzys &#8211; they are the &#8216;cream&#8217;

Lisabeez, beautiful little family there &#8211; nothing beats Mulberry chocolate!

Lola, can&#8217;t see your pic.. Don&#8217;t think my computer allows me to see .gif-format.

Mulberrybabe, gorgeous Alexa clutch!


----------



## Lakrits

Lola you have a beautiful collection, Mitzy is super, could not see which colour yours is ?

Muberrybabe, congrats on Alexa clutch, a beauty !


----------



## birkin girl

Oh I want a Mitzy....!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

birkin girl said:


> Oh I want a Mitzy....!


 
Hee hee hee ... go get it


----------



## hew105

My Mitzy Messenger Family!
After much help I found my HG Turq and after a few false starts I managed to presuade someone to sell me their RN .


----------



## bluecat_00

What a glorious colourful collection Hew.  Love em.  I just hope there was no violence involved in the "persuasion".


----------



## simbaburton

mulberrybabe - love that clutch! absolutely beautiful. 

goo - i am super envious - nearly drooled on my laptop!


----------



## hew105

Thanks Bluecat - I can now definately say - blood watches off a RN


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Oooh hew - those are gorgeous!! 

I think you could squeeze a couple more in tho


----------



## hew105

No LMM - I have enough Mitzies - now if I could just say that with conviction I'll be OK


----------



## klp0213

Oh Hew, I love all your Mitzy's together!  So many lovely colours!  I really have to get a medium hobo in oak!


----------



## mssw157

Love your Mitzy family Hew! Gorgeous, striking colours!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

also love the mitzy family hew! really great colours!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

I was messing about on my computer just now .. & found a family pic from when I first joined TPF just over a year ago ... 

Here are the before & after pics ...  

BEFORE








AFTER







So .. let this be a warning to all the newbies .. this is what happens when you join TPF


----------



## Copper1977

LovinMyMulberry said:


> I was messing about on my computer just now .. & found a family pic from when I first joined TPF just over a year ago ...
> 
> Here are the before & after pics ...
> 
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So .. let this be a warning to all the newbies .. this is what happens when you join TPF



Fab pics - good point though, the care card should coome with some kind of health / addiction warning!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

:lolots:  You need to take some family planning advice LMM!


----------



## hew105

Do you keep yours in the dark too LMM?  I swear my breed when left alone


----------



## mssw157

LMM - fab family shot - the Mitzys alone make for an impressive photo!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poppy bagfan said:


> :lolots: You need to take some family planning advice LMM!


 
:lolots: I think you could be right you know! I have decided this weekend that some of them HAVE to go!! 



hew105 said:


> Do you keep yours in the dark too LMM? I swear my breed when left alone


 
Ooooh is that what happens?? I did wonder!!  



mssw157 said:


> LMM - fab family shot - the Mitzys alone make for an impressive photo!


 
Thank you .. should have stayed content with the ones I had right enough .. tho some of them have left the building so to speak!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

tho some of them have left the building so to speak!! 

No?????


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poppy bagfan said:


> tho some of them have left the building so to speak!!
> 
> No?????


 
From my original pic!!  

Mind you .. some of the others will be going at some point!! I rather fancy some sunshine instead of unused bags!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

ikwym there! and it is quite cathartic to down size - and then start all over again!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Poppy bagfan said:


> ikwym there! and it is quite cathartic to down size - *and then start all over again*!


----------



## miss_mabel

Ohhh LMM, what have they done to you ay!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

miss_mabel said:


> Ohhh LMM, what have they done to you ay!


 
I know .. I blame that lot on the forum entirely!!!


----------



## miss_mabel

Me too.. I only had Roxanne tote and Emmy before I joined..


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## charliefarlie

LMM, that is such a good idea! We should all post before and after pics, like a public health (or wealth) warning


----------



## klp0213

Lol CF!  I don't have a single bag now that I did when I joined in September '08.  Unless you count choc Bays, but it's actually a different bag!


----------



## Linnea

^^ LOL. When I joined tPF I had a totally black collection. Of those bags, I have three left: Annie, Bays and Lge Mabel.


----------



## klp0213

I must do a new photo of my Mulberry family.  The trouble is, every time I go to do it, I've either just bought a bag or sold one, or have one I want to get soon so that taking a photo now would be pointless!


----------



## Linnea

^^^Sounds soooo familiar KLP ! I feel that my collection is undergoing a constant make over...


----------



## klp0213

Me too!  Once I get an oak medium Mitzy hobo I _think_ it will be safe to take an updated family pic.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> Me too! Once I get an oak medium Mitzy hobo I _think_ it will be safe to take an updated family pic.


 
For a few days anyway ...


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

charliefarlie said:


> LMM, that is such a good idea! We should all post before and after pics, like a public health (or wealth) warning


----------



## klp0213

LovinMyMulberry said:


> For a few days anyway ...



  You know me too well LMM!


----------



## Lillemy_74

It's not that long ago that I took my new family photo, and there are some new additions already. I don't know if I even want to put up my before and after pic...  I totally blame Tpf!!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

klp0213 said:


> You know me too well LMM!


 
We wouldnt have you any other way klp 

You are a girl who knows what she wants .. & goes all out to get it


----------



## sarajane

I found an old family pic the other day and hardly any of the bags are still with me now. Guess it's time for a new family pic soon.


----------



## klp0213

LovinMyMulberry said:


> *We wouldnt have you any other way klp*
> 
> You are a girl who knows what she wants .. & goes all out to get it



Awww, thanks LMM!

Yep, nothing stands between me and my Mulberry desires!


----------



## blueberryuk

I was hoping for some more family pics 
How about thinking this is my mulberry family for now, rather than the finished collection??? Don't know if anyone here has actually finished buying? :lolots:

Please more pics?? I'll try to do mine but it's almost impossible at the mo cos DH is at home ALL the time


----------



## 30spooh

this is my small but much loved mulberry family:


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ooh very nice 30spooh .. the denim ticking bag will be fab in the summer sunshine! Lets hope we get some!!


----------



## 30spooh

yeah that's i was thinking, i only got it today from Bicester and its been raining all day so will have to put her away until a bit of sunshine appears!!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Fingers crossed it wont be long ... hope you had fun at Bicester!!


----------



## RascalCat

i need to post an up to date family pic soon.  i have had a few changes the past year!!


----------



## 30spooh

Bicester are apparently undergoing a stocktake so SA said they didn't have much stock. It was just a flying visit so didn't really take note of the stock they had - sorry!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

RascalCat said:


> i need to post an up to date family pic soon.  i have had a few changes the past year!!



yes come on family pic!!


----------



## Loopylou157

Here they are........ hoping there will be a couple of additions soon!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Ooh you have some real beauties there Loopy .. well done!! Look forward to seeing what else joins them too


----------



## DoubleDutch

Loopylou157 said:


> Here they are........ hoping there will be a couple of additions soon!


 

Lovely Family Loopy! Do you use them all?  Which one is your favourite?


----------



## TheaBerry

Lovely family, loopy! 

Does your long locked purse fit into your Joel? I've got both too, but haven't tried out that combination yet


----------



## ratrat

:nospam::nospam::nospam:


----------



## Loopylou157

DoubleDutch said:


> Lovely Family Loopy! Do you use them all? Which one is your favourite?


 

I use them all but my fav is my effie 

I probably use my E/W Bays the most though as it is such a perfect size and really does go with everything! xx


----------



## Loopylou157

TheaBerry said:


> Lovely family, loopy!
> 
> Does your long locked purse fit into your Joel? I've got both too, but haven't tried out that combination yet


 

My long locked purse does fit in Joel but I don't like the way the postmans lock sticks into the leather of the bag (if that makes sense??) I may have to get a different purse to use with Joel! xx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

lovely family LoopyLou! I love your Effie too!


----------



## Loopylou157

^^ Thank you Poppy! xx


----------



## bluecat_00

Gorgeous family loopy. I especially love the e/w bays.


----------



## ratrat

Loopy your family is beautifully growing...  lovely classic colours!! 

(BTW my previous post is not towards tPFers, there were spam post & now it's removed, so I look like stupid urchin!!)


----------



## bluecat_00

Don't worry ratrat. I saw the spammers too - you are not going mad!


----------



## figarogirl

Fabulous bags!


----------



## Lakrits

Lovely collection of classic Mulberries Loopy !

We all look forwards to see what will be added


----------



## Lakrits

Lovely family 30spooh, classic and fun combined !


----------



## 30spooh

thankyou Lakrits. 
my choc bays was a 30th birthday present from hubby and is the bag that i will keep for years without it feeling dated (hopefully) and just bought the other two on the spur of the moment cos i liked them at the time!!  

Loopy, i love your collection


----------



## Lakrits

Haven't been here for a while, Hew you have a lovely collection of Mitzy Messengers !


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection Loopy!  Can't wait to see what comes next!


----------



## cagla

Everyone has such lovely collections i'm hoping i'll have a couple new bags pretty soon, just convinced my boyfriend to take me to Bicester so I can buy a black bays with shw so fingers crossed 
Just wanted to add how much I enjoy this forum so thanks to everyone for making my evenings alot better


----------



## Lillemy_74

beautiful families, 30 spooh and Loopy!


----------



## mssw157

Lovely collection of Mulberrys 30spooh and loopy!


----------



## 30spooh

thankyou Lillemy and mssw. xx


----------



## klp0213

Thought it was about time I did a new family photo.  Can't remember the last time I took one!  I kept thinking I'd take one but then I'd get a new bag and let one go and that process carried on for quite some time.    So, here you go.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

^^^...and what a beautiful family you have


----------



## hulahoop

Gorgeous collection KLP, you have some beauties there!


----------



## klp0213

Thank you Sarah Lizzie and Hula!


----------



## bluecat_00

Beautiful collection KLP and so so different to how it was.


----------



## klp0213

Thanks Blue - I know, it's quite a big change but I'm very happy with it now.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

cagla said:


> Everyone has such lovely collections i'm hoping i'll have a couple new bags pretty soon, just convinced my boyfriend to take me to Bicester so I can buy a black bays with shw so fingers crossed
> Just wanted to add how much I enjoy this forum so thanks to everyone for making my evenings alot better


 

Welcome aboard Cagla - you will love Bicester!


----------



## Lady Farquar

klp0213 said:


> Thanks Blue - I know, it's quite a big change but I'm very happy with it now.



and so you should be (pleased that is)....it's a lovely collection Klp. Some classics, but others to add a 'twist'. Lovely keyrings etc btw in the other thread too!


----------



## cmaec

Your family is so versatile KLP. Would you please come to my house now and help me downsize.(I am trying honestly)

BTW Mulberry Ellie saw your name on the family thread and I got all excited. Thought we were getting pictures of your family.I live in hope. If I beg would that help.


----------



## elvisfan4life

and the accessories family too Ells!!!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks LadyF!  My collection has gone from being made up of 90% classics and 10% new bags, to 50/50.  Boy, I sure am fickle!

Thank you cmaec.  Re downsizing, I'd love to help!


----------



## pollyp79

Gorgeous family you have there KLP - some real beauties :urock:


----------



## DoubleDutch

Your family is *awsome *(some language frome home just for you )
Seriously, they are one by one gorgeous and I can imagine you are very happy with the way your collection his today!


----------



## miss_mabel

Klp your collection is just amazing, I love them all! You have had such a big change but it is easy to see why you are so happy with your new family!


----------



## klp0213

Lol DoubleDutch, and thank you!  Yes, I love all my Mulberry bags very much.  Having downsized my collection a bit I feel I can enjoy them all that much more, if that makes sense.  I'd still be happier with 6 or 7 but can't seem to manage it!

Thanks Miss Mabel!  Sometimes a big change is for the best.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Fab family you have there klp .. loving the Mitzy bags of course  At least you know you get good use out of all your bags now!


----------



## Lakrits

Loveley family klp, a perfect mix of classic and newer models 

Maybe time for a new family shot, but must wait for DS to fix a picture handling software for resizing after the harddrive crash.


----------



## miss_mabel

klp0213 said:


> *Thanks Miss Mabel!  Sometimes a big change is for the best.*


----------



## klp0213

Thanks LMM!  Well that was what annoyed me about having as many as I did - I couldn't use them enough to enjoy them really because I was always thinking it will take forever to build up a patina on that one as I only use it once every couple weeks, etc, etc.  My only worry with having a smaller collection is that they will wear out faster and I'll have to replace them!  Thinking of ringing up Bicester and ordering that black goatskin Bays just to have in the wardrobe!  

Thanks Lakrits!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

:lolots: klp .. you sound like me & my turq Mitzy dilemma!!  

I have too many bags (less now than I did have right enough!) .. & right now, i cant be bothered to change them around a lot. Maybe once Im working less etc, it will be easier. I love all the ones Im keeping though!


----------



## klp0213

Seriously, after waiting months and months for Mulberry to produce the exact bag I managed to finally find in America, the outlets have one!  (Or had, if someone snapped it up yesterday or today.)

So long as you love all the ones you have, no niggling feelings about any of them then that's great.  Once you do have the time to switch them around I bet you'll love them even more!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Just a couple more to "go" & then I will be 100% happy with the ones I have kept. That doesnt mean I wont buy any more though


----------



## klp0213

Lol!  I wonder how long this content feeling I have will last?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

If you get past a week, you are doing great


----------



## klp0213

Easy peasy.  That's only two more days!


----------



## LovinMyMulberry




----------



## elvisfan4life

KLP I think your collection is just about perfect now and you are right in searching for the accessories to match instead of any more bags-  again you have a great collection of accessories going already - but Im sure you have a few more bits to reveal there???


----------



## klp0213

Thanks elvis!  I love stocking up on accessories and, yes, I hope to have a couple more to reveal soon.


----------



## elvisfan4life

you have such great flair matching things I cant wait to see what you have next


----------



## elvisfan4life

KLP- hope you have started using that pocket book now!!!


----------



## klp0213

Not yet, but I promise I will!


----------



## pollyp79

I thought as I had a day to myself I would get out all my mulberries & take some pics - started my collectioin in 2004
here goes:
*Ledbury* in Lavender Matt Glove & Gunmetal Metallic Glove
*Annie* in Black & Chocolate Darwin
*Henley* in Indigo Buffalo, *Rachel* in bottle green - not sure of leather
*Hayworth* in Black NVT, *Grosvenor* in Raisin Smooth Grain
*Jaime* in Verdigris antigue glace & plum antique glace


----------



## pollyp79

Just a few more Jaime's as its my ultimate favorite
Oak darwin, Choc darwin & Black congo & x3 keyrings


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gorgeous bags!


----------



## miss_mabel

Gorgeous family photos PollyP!


----------



## Indiana

Pollyp - fab collection!  I especially adore your gunmetal Ledbury with the plaited straps...


----------



## DoubleDutch

You have a lovely family Pollyp! My favorites are the Annie Sisters ..
Do you use them all?


----------



## MiniMabel

PollyP - I love the lavender combo!


----------



## klp0213

Fantastic collection Polly!  You really know your style - the Jaimes, Henley, Rachel, Grosvenor and Hayworth all look like they're from the same bag family, iykwim.  Love the keyrings too!


----------



## pollyp79

Many thanks to Bagmadbags, Miss-mabel, Indiana, Double dutch & KLP for ur comments

Double dutch - I use the black Hayworth a my work bag at the moment its so gorgeous a real favourite, I havent used some for a while but havent fell out of love yet

KLP - thanks for ur comments hun - very happy will my wee family


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Absolutely divine Polly!

I love your taste so much hun and that you have some unusual beauties there.

I so love Miss Rachel Green (a la Friends Ive just noticed...too much C4 for me obviously)

Have they settled into their lovely new home - you havent had to put butter on their feet have you?

Lots of love Ellie xx


----------



## pollyp79

Hiya Ells,

I noticed you have been a very busy lady - keep the pics coming we all love them
Glad u like my coll hun - Not sure about the butter on feet? 
All settled in nicely - I wish I had them all on an open display rather than sat in their dust bags hidden away.
Did u notice Miss Green (so love frends can watch over & over) still has her LHB tag on - cant believe I havent used her yet - naughty me.
Wish I could be happy with my collection but cant stop looking at more bags drtives me nuts grrr. 
Hope ur well ells - had a choc muffin for breakfast - well it it easter big chocolate feast 
Take care & keep in touch
Poll xx


Mulberry Ellie said:


> Absolutely divine Polly!
> 
> I love your taste so much hun and that you have some unusual beauties there.
> 
> I so love Miss Rachel Green (a la Friends Ive just noticed...too much C4 for me obviously)
> 
> Have they settled into their lovely new home - you havent had to put butter on their feet have you?
> 
> Lots of love Ellie xx


----------



## pollyp79

Apologies MiniMabel missed you out of my thankyous - the lavender is a big favourite but one I tend to use just in summer time. I coudnt resist the little purse when I saw it.
Hope ur having a nice easter break
Pol x


MiniMabel said:


> PollyP - I love the lavender combo!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Gorgeous and unusual collection Pollyp! Love them esp the jaimes.


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Polly - you have a fantastic collection. You have clearly identified the styles that work for you & gone with them! Your accessories are fab too!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## pollyp79

Many thanks Poppyb & LMM


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Polly!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Great collection- and fab photos- thanks for posting


----------



## pollyp79

Many thanks Hula & Elvis


----------



## hulahoop

I must do an updated shot, havent done one in a while!


----------



## figarogirl

Lovely bags polly, very chic taste.


----------



## pollyp79

You must Hula - its great to get them all out. 



hulahoop said:


> I must do an updated shot, havent done one in a while!


----------



## pollyp79

Awww thanks figaro - i must say after seeing a few reveals of the mitzy - iam getting very tempted


figarogirl said:


> Lovely bags polly, very chic taste.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Polly- do try a mitzy you wont regret it- its the only modern bag Ive fallen in love with


----------



## pollyp79

i think I may be enabled Elvis - just looks so gorgeous & slouchy. I think an oak one is calling my name - if i have chance will have to pop into hof in brum on tuesday 


elvisfan4life said:


> Polly- do try a mitzy you wont regret it- its the only modern bag Ive fallen in love with


----------



## elvisfan4life

you wont regret it I promise- and if HOF have none dont forget Selfridges


----------



## pollyp79

& harvey nicks - will keep you posted hun. Have a super easter monday


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous collection Pollyp79. You know your style so well.


----------



## lola73

What lovely bags pollyp. I haven't seen the Henley before. It looks great and the colour is lovely.


----------



## Pinova

Polly: Love your Henley - haven't seen that model before... and your lavender ledbury!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Did you find on pollyp? oh I hope so!!!


----------



## pollyp79

Many thanks Cmaec, Lola & Pinova


----------



## Lakrits

Lovely collection polly ! Lavender Ledbury is beautiful !

We are bagtwins of Black Hayworth


----------



## Noramor

serene said:


> I couldn't decide wich one of the two first I was going to put here with the others so I put both of them
> So there's brown smithfield, scarf, wallet and a belt.
> Wallet and that belt are sooo old.. I bought them at a second hand store. But those two others are new 2008!
> 
> img.skitch.com/20080327-qyupr7en8m9njdjged6em8h17q.jpg
> img.skitch.com/20080327-tpd1kmtj6tphr2py6qpp73yphw.jpg
> img.skitch.com/20080327-qem2yrkh5xdn5cm1pwbbrwpc12.jpg
> img.skitch.com/20080327-jrwiad2fpbhs6178jgkn6e2bhk.jpg
> img.skitch.com/20080327-j6b3x3a3m4edybxyi8syudr4ky.jpg


 
Your bag is just beautiful! Never seen it before


----------



## pollyp79

Lakrits said:


> Lovely collection polly ! Lavender Ledbury is beautiful !
> 
> We are bagtwins of Black Hayworth


Many thanks Lakrits - I love my Hayworth its a fab work bag & the leather is lovely. Hope u love urs. I like being a bag twin


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Somerset Girls:  a Trio.


----------



## miss_mabel

Awww Ellie! They are adorable!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

My Messengers:


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Black Congo Ledbury, Bayswater & Piccadilly 


(Ill have to find the separate shop of the Piccadilly)

xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fab Ells keep them coming- Im completely lost now but dont care just loving seeing them all


----------



## beating<3baby

love your somerset trio!


----------



## bluecat_00

The congos are fabulous Ells


----------



## Lakrits

Ellie, so many adorable bags ! I fall in love with each and everyone of your bags 

Polly - Yes I love my Hayworth as well, but sadly I don't use it too often. Love it too much to part with.


----------



## hulahoop

*LOVE* the blue Joel Ellie!!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks Ellie, for the pictures! Can't get enough of them! 
I love the oak Somerset-set !
The gongo's are beautiful.....


----------



## pollyp79

Keep them pics comin Ells - especially love the congo bags, very classy look


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oh my gosh Ellie, those congo's are tdf


----------



## elvisfan4life

more Ells!!!!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

^Yes more please


----------



## elvisfan4life

a family of accessories next???


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

^I can picture it now, and it's breathtaking!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ellie your fan club is clamouring for an accessories thread!!!


----------



## klp0213

YAY!!!  More photos of Ellie's collection!  Lovely, Ells, all of them.  Your indigo Joel is pretty amazing though!


----------



## mssw157

Gosh, haven't been on here for yonks! 

Klp - what a great family you have now and what a change!! Looks fab and very versatile. Especially loving that black Bays!!

polly - great collection! Indigo Henley and the Jaimes are TDF.

Ellie - yes please more pics, although that might just create incurable bag lust in us again!!! Love those N/S Somersets; do they still have them in the outlets? And the black congo triplets are just in a league of their own


----------



## bagcrazy123

Time for an updated Bays Family pic!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ sublime!!


----------



## klp0213

WOW!


----------



## hulahoop

Divine!!!!!!


----------



## mssw157

bagcrazy - that is one of the best family pics on this forum!!! Right up there with Croxley's and Ellie's Roxys!!


----------



## chloe-babe

bagcrazy, I would like a sofa like that please! you wouldnt find that at DFS lol 

Incredible bays, I love them!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oh how completely yummy they all look!!!! A perfect family pic!!!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

OMG bagcrazy :urock: - that is one amazing bays family!  x


----------



## salikons

bagcrazy123 said:


> Time for an updated Bays Family pic!



the perfect collection


----------



## Macbeth

Great collections, ladies! 
I'm new to the forum :salute: I don't own any mulberrys yet, but hopefully I'll be the happy owner of a Choc Bays before the end of this month!


----------



## liz 1

Hello Ladies,

I am hoping someone can help me.  I am in LOVE with the Mulberry suede moccasins!!  They are $695 online and I am just thinking that they should be on sale especially this close to summer.  I live in the US, can anyone tell me if Mulberry puts things on sale.  I am new to the Mulberry craze.  haha  I have to have these shoes!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Liz, the US sales usually start before the UK ones. I love them too!! (very high tho  ) register for updates on the mulberry.com US site and it will let you know when the sale starts.


----------



## TheaBerry

Macbeth said:


> Great collections, ladies!
> I'm new to the forum :salute: I don't own any mulberrys yet, but hopefully I'll be the happy owner of a Choc Bays before the end of this month!



Hi and welcome! 
Yes, so many gorgeous Mulberry families, isn't it? 

Looking forward to pics of your piece of chocolate


----------



## liz 1

chloe-babe said:


> Liz, the US sales usually start before the UK ones. I love them too!! (very high tho  ) register for updates on the mulberry.com US site and it will let you know when the sale starts.



thank you for the information.  I am going to go on the site now and put my information in.  I just can't see spending that much on them but if they go on sale I am all over them.  haha


----------



## blivlien

I've finally gotten around to talking pictures of all my Mulberries!

Whole collection including my accessories and keyrings 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Red family



Leopard family



Brown family


----------



## bluecat_00

What a fabulous family blivlien


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Gorgeous Mulberry family blivlien, especially loving the leopards! x


----------



## hew105

Wow great family Blivlien - do you have a favourite?


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely collection Blivlien!


----------



## cmaec

Fab collection Blivlien. Great choice of colours. Love your snakeskin mabel.


----------



## mssw157

Love your collection blivlien - great selection of styles and colours!


----------



## ratrat

Amazing family Blivlien - never seen that Mabel!!  Soooo gorgeous


----------



## chloe-babe

Blivlien, I absolutely adore your collection


----------



## blivlien

Thanks everyone! Hm I think my favourite might be the black bays or the oak leopard alexa


----------



## liz 1

hello all, I am new to the mulberry family and have just been lucky enough to find a nude OS Alexa!!  It should arrive in a few days.  I can't wait to get it.  Does anyone else out there have this bag?


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Liz, you have found a super rare bag there, cannot wait to see piccies.

Raz on the forum has one, and I really think that is the only one, they sold out super fast !!

I know you will be ultra careful, but just be aware that if you wear jeans, it WILL colour transfer, so please think about your outfits carefully with this gorgeous bag!

Congrats


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

As promised, here is an up to date of my Mulberry Family - now down to 5!

I can see most of these bags staying with me for years although the Bays may have to find new homes next year when Birkin No 2 comes!


----------



## alycat

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I can see most of these bags staying with me for years although the Bays may have to find new homes next year when Birkin No 2 comes!


 WHAAAAT????? 

What happend to Massai, Picotin et al? Ali, c'mon now, don't just drop this bombshell and run!!

Nice Mulbs btw


----------



## ratrat

^^ ITA - what happened to Evelyne, Ali???

You have lovely compact Mulberry family though - well covered with colour/style/usage wise!


----------



## sarajane

alycat said:


> WHAAAAT?????
> 
> What happend to Massai, Picotin et al? Ali, c'mon now, don't just drop this bombshell and run!!
> 
> Nice Mulbs btw


 

Oh she's getting all those AS WELL as Birkin no 2!! 

Actually I'm eyeing up a Picotin at the moment too......

Very nice collection Ali. Not much point me posting mine, there's only 2 left!


----------



## alycat

^^^ Jeez, what did I miss??!!


----------



## hulahoop

Wow, that is some cull Ali!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ oh you guys are so funny!

Aly - don't worry, Picotin, Evelyne and Massai are all coming this year (all being well) and Birkin No 2 is next year!

Hula - I seem to have halved my Mulberry collection.  Last family photo had 10!!


----------



## riffraff

OMG SJ and Ali, where did all your mulberries go?  Blimey I need to spend less time working and more time catching up with you lot.


----------



## hulahoop

Which other mulberries did you used to have Ali?  I can only recall roxy...


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

hulahoop said:


> Which other mulberries did you used to have Ali?  I can only recall roxy...



Oak Antony, Lipstick Roxy A4 Tote, Oak Roxy, Choc Roxy, Choc Somerset Shoulder, Choc Jamie, Olive Euston, Black Alana, Black Mabel, Black Milton Messenger, Coconut Angelica and Oak Hanover.

Wow - thats a lot!  Thats the total since I fell in love with Mulberry and got my first one Feb 2008!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ wow, that is a lot, you have done well to get it down...any tips?!


----------



## sarajane

riffraff said:


> OMG SJ and Ali, where did all your mulberries go? Blimey I need to spend less time working and more time catching up with you lot.


 

Hi Riff, good to see you! Mine have all gone to pastures new. I'm going for something that comes in an orange box!

My little collection is now turquoise Mitzy hobo, burnt orange Daria hobo and my Milton clutch.


----------



## Lady Farquar

blivlien said:


> I've finally gotten around to talking pictures of all my Mulberries!
> 
> Whole collection including my accessories and keyrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1105777
> 
> 
> Red family
> View attachment 1105778
> 
> 
> Leopard family
> View attachment 1105780
> 
> 
> Brown family
> View attachment 1105781



Sorry I'm very late into this, but what a lovely collection you have there!!

And Ali.... wish I'd have known about some of them leaving (thinking black Alana mainly). What a way to go!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Sorry Lady F but I suppose that's 1 problem with not being able to discuss things like that on the forum!  Black Alana went ages ago I'm afraid.

Hula - No tips except H is expensive and funds needed to be made!!! haha


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ very true!!


----------



## riffraff

Ooooo congrats SJ I look forward to that reveal.  I'm with Lady F, wish I'd known about hanover Ali.


----------



## liz 1

chloe-babe said:


> ^ Liz, you have found a super rare bag there, cannot wait to see piccies.
> 
> Raz on the forum has one, and I really think that is the only one, they sold out super fast !!
> 
> I know you will be ultra careful, but just be aware that if you wear jeans, it WILL colour transfer, so please think about your outfits carefully with this gorgeous bag!
> 
> Congrats



Hey Chloe babe,  Thank you so much.  I just bought the Collonid (not sure of spelling--haha) to spray it as soon as it arrives.  I did ask the salesperson before ordering it and he said the same thing about jeans.  I guess the good thing is I want it as my summer bag and during this time I don't wear jeans allot.  I will post pics soon.


----------



## ratrat

^^ Dear Fat_and_fatter

I'm amazed to read this post, we all love Mulberry here at some point of our life, which doesn't need to be current - we all change tastes, go away & back as we please.  Nobody signed contract to be faithful to anything.  

Ali, SJ & anybody can spend their money on whatever they like and how much they spend for is none of our business to question, unless we are asked for opinion.  

Your post is bullying not Ali or SJ's - we don't do juvenile silly envying bully in Mulberry thread, we all accept that we are on different stage of our lives, have different taste - but we all like Mulberry handbags.  We may be all mad in a happy way from other people's point of view, I accept that too.

But I don't accept your kind of personal attack here.  

Regards
R


----------



## Sterre

I agree with Ratrat!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

i just popped on here to catch up on some lovely bag pictures and read this outrageous post above from fat and fatter.

Everything ratrat says I agree with too. You are out of order fat and fatter. That kind of post is not tolerated on here. There are several girls with bags from various collections and as ratrat says we all embrace the diversity of tastes, collections and choices. How anyone chooses to spend their money is their choice. From those with 50 Mulberries to those with fewer more expensive bags - we welcome it all.

I would suggest an apology is in order.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

ratrat said:


> This is a personal attack from someone with another identity on here. Only certain people on here who have had a go at these individuals in the past, would have this info, and the intent to revisit old scores.
> 
> How cowardly to invent a new id to launch such an attack. Many of us know who you are really fat_and_fatter. For everyone's sake, pull yourself together.


----------



## annaswe

Ratrat, Poppy and Sterre, I agree with you. 
Fat -this is not a place for nasty, rude and personal posts and my guess is that your more than unpleasant post will be taken away.


----------



## suesmithmrs

I agree with Ratrat this is intolerable, how people choose to spend their hard earned money is up to them
until you fat&fatter are asked to pay you I suggest you keep your comments to yourself


----------



## IWantANewBag

Fat and Fatter, what a nasty and pointless post. Ali an SJ are both valued posters on this forum. To call them bullies is nothing short of totally ridiculous. By way of brief example, SJ very kindly helped to arrange for fabulous stock to be available at Shepton Mallet  when our Irish members visited. Nothing in it for her, just a kind and thoughtful thing to do.

You obviously have some historical issue with Ali and Sj. No one here has any interest in your pathetic personal attacks. Don't bother posting again unless you have something constructive to say.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ well said IWANB.


----------



## alycat

You know what girls, I don't think that this individual will bother to post again (certainly not under this ID anyway). She's clearly been seething for months and has finally got this off her chest. Laughable really, but tbh, her post says more about her petty jealousies and prejudices than anything else. She's getting a result though, cos we're all replying. What a nasty, sad little specimin.


----------



## riffraff

Hear, hear IWANB.  Some people have so very little in their own lives except to hold onto personal grudges and they really shouldn't be memebers of forums such as this as isn't the whole ethos of this forum to celebrate, share in the joy and be happy with others purchases and reveals.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

alycat said:


> You know what girls, *I don't think that this individual will bother to post again.*
> 
> not in this id anyway!
> 
> 
> She's clearly been seething for months and has finally got this off her chest. Laughable really, but tbh, *her post says more about her petty jealousies and prejudices*
> 
> Absolutely true!
> 
> than anything else. She's getting a result though, cos we're all replying. *What a nasty, sad little specimin*.


 
Such a shame to be so bitter and twisted.


----------



## alycat

Ha! Poppy I just went back to edit my other post to add the 'not in this ID' bit - didn't realise you'd added this too! Bitter and twisted indeed. Anyway, I'm sure that all this will be deleted soon, and we can forget all about our 'new' member's ramblings.


----------



## mulberryfloss

SJ and Ali-B -  to both of you. You must both know how much your contributions to the Mulberry forum are valued, so please don't let this pathetic attack affect you in any way! 

Let's hope that in her haste to post such venomous tripe, this "new" poster remembered to use a different computer when she created her new forum ID - otherwise the mods will be able to identify her (and hopefully ban her) from her IP address.....


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^ LOL!!


----------



## hulahoop

Dear Lord what has been going on?!! Some people! I agree 100% with Ratrats post 

Why havent the mods banned this person, or at least deleted the post? Ive reported it.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I reported it too Hula but Piglet says that Swanky is away this weekend.


----------



## hulahoop

^^ah, that explains it then!


----------



## bluecat_00

Blimey what a viscious attack!  I usually miss the nonsense so this has shocked me. SJ and Ali I hope you know that this is just the opinion of one particularly mean and venomous individual (who's identity I have no idea of) and not the opinions f the rest of us. Hugs to you both


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ali and SJ -totally agree with the other ladies - hugs to you both- and well done for rising above this insane persons stupid pointless post- cant wait to see it deleted


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I wasn't going to give them the satisfaction of replying but I just wanted to say Thanks to those that have showed support.

I know who the individual is and what its all about - its because I apparently bought a Fake Hermes Birkin to take attention away from another tpf member who was waiting for hers to arrive!!  This false information was told to members of both this and the Hermes forum in person on several meets apparently as well.

I feel very sorry for these certain individuals who are obviously not happy in their own lives and get bullied themselves at work or in their personal lives that they feel they have to impart this behaviour onto other people that they have never met!!!!

Where I get my money from, when I get it and how I spend it has nothing whatsoever to do with anybody else!  Some people sell everything they have to be able to afford to buy things, some people get inheritance - it is not our place to ask.

I buy what I want and enjoy it and I will not be bullied into NOT buying anything!

Having anything (even Hermes) obviously does not buy you class or manners - and NO, your id wasn't lost on me, so I'm fat ..... get over it!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Well said Ali! 

That this post was even written in the first place was appalling. but to know that it is a new id from an existing member is even worse.

Can this person please please stop this deception and nastiness. You may be screwed up beyond belief but it is not acceptable to take it out on anyone else on here.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I see the offending post has been removed, which is a relief to all I am sure.

I would however urge all those who feel strongly about this to PM the moderators and ask them to investigate the IP of the OP. intimidation of valued members of our community cannot be allowed to continue and only the mods have the power to stop this.


----------



## ShetlandLass

Ih my gosh I am so glad its gone, I reported it too!

Im totally in shock at how sad this person must be...!!

Ali and Sj - your both so great! I hope that there are no more "attacks" on anyone!!

X


----------



## IWantANewBag

Glad to see post is gone. Well said, Ali. Everyone on here likes and values you. Shame the same can't be said of the rude 'new' member xx


----------



## corries2

When I caught up with this my heart sank as I thought we might be heading into another filthy mess like we did in January this year. 

Of all the things I think about when I read everyones posts,your weights are just not on my radar.  Whether you love your bags is.  

There are a lot of busy women on this forum and they concentrate on their own issues rather than conjuring up spiteful alter egos to vent their spleens.

There may probably a coven behind this. I hope as PoppyB suggested the source of the poison could be traced but I'm sure she/they will be lying low in the daylight hours.

SJ & AliB you didn't deserve this and "least said soonest mended" will kick in soon I'm sure.

In the meantime let the rest of us stand up and be counted in our disgust.


----------



## juliewoo

Gosh, what a nasty, small minded pathetic person.

I feel sorry for them, what a sad life they must lead.

xxxxx


----------



## liz 1

Wow, Ladies i don't get on here much but I love reading all of your post and it sounds like there was quite a commotion.  It is really sad when you get people on here like that.


----------



## klp0213

You can count me in on the disgust!

I read the offending post earlier today but was just about to head out the door and didn't have time to post.  I think it's truly sad that someone feels it necessary to attack Ali and SJ.  They are both lovely and respected members of this forum and I have nothing but good things to say about them both!

How they choose to spend their money is entirely up to them.  Can you imagine if we all had to say how much we spent on a bag, and where we got the money to buy it every time we revealed a new purchase??  Madness!

Thank you to the Mod who removed that post.  I do hope further investigations will take place.

Big hugs to Ali and SJ!  We love you both!


----------



## flyvetjo

here here- well said KLP!!!!!


----------



## sarajane

Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments.

TBH, yesterday's crash puts this pettiness into perspective. 

The big irony though is that clearly the OP was outraged that someone size 18 should have the temerity to buy H - I'd almost decided over this last week not to go for the Lindy but, you know what, I damn well will be buying it now and I'll be posting lots of pics of it and me in all my glory!

And if I can't get it in France, I'll be going to London with Ali-B to buy it.


----------



## annaswe

^^ Way to go girl


----------



## morgan20

Oh no what have I missed............I did not see the offending post!  Anyway I am glad that Sara and Ali B could not careless.  Who was this person? Yes Sara you make sure you take loads of pics to p....s the person/s off!


----------



## mulberryfloss

morgan20 said:


> Oh no what have I missed............I did not see the offending post!  Anyway I am glad that Sara and Ali B could not careless.  *Who was this person?* Yes Sara you make sure you take loads of pics to p....s the person/s off!



^^ I think most of the "regulars" on here have a pretty good idea who it is morgan, but hopefully the mods will be able to find out for sure via the poster's IP address.


----------



## ratrat

sarajane said:


> Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TBH, yesterday's crash puts this pettiness into perspective.
> 
> *The big irony though is that clearly the OP was outraged that someone size 18 should have the temerity to buy H - I'd almost decided over this last week not to go for the Lindy but, you know what, I damn well will be buying it now and I'll be posting lots of pics of it and me in all my glory!
> *
> And if I can't get it in France, I'll be going to London with Ali-B to buy it.



 That's our SJ - (however don't buy it if you are really not sure!!)


----------



## riffraff

sarajane said:


> Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TBH, yesterday's crash puts this pettiness into perspective.
> 
> The big irony though is that clearly the OP was outraged that someone size 18 should have the temerity to buy H - I'd almost decided over this last week not to go for the Lindy but, you know what, I damn well will be buying it now and I'll be posting lots of pics of it and me in all my glory!
> 
> And if I can't get it in France, I'll be going to London with Ali-B to buy it.


 
Ooooo I hope you don't get it in France I'd love to join you and Ali in London.  I went into H once and was far too scared to even ask to look at a scarf let alone any leather goods.


----------



## piglet42

sarajane said:


> Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments.
> 
> TBH, yesterday's crash puts this pettiness into perspective.
> 
> The big irony though is that clearly the OP was outraged that someone size 18 should have the temerity to buy H - I'd almost decided over this last week not to go for the Lindy but, you know what, I damn well will be buying it now and I'll be posting lots of pics of it and me in all my glory!
> 
> And if I can't get it in France, I'll be going to London with Ali-B to buy it.


 
SJ whatever you do stay happy.... this person is an idiot end of.


----------



## sarajane

Thank you Anna, Morgan, Ratrat, Piglet & Riff.

Riff, you are on! If I don't get it in France, I'll let you know. It takes a lot to intimidate me as you know. I had the SA showing me all the different ways to tie the scarves and had a nice stroll around the store with Lindy.


----------



## klp0213

Go for it SJ!  Can't wait to see all your reveal pics!!!


----------



## Swanky

Poppy bagfan said:


> I see the offending post has been removed, which is a relief to all I am sure.
> 
> I would however urge all those who feel strongly about this to PM the moderators and ask them to investigate the IP of the OP. intimidation of valued members of our community cannot be allowed to continue and only the mods have the power to stop this.



Hi!
There's no need to contact us in a group form. I can assure you we investigate EVERYTHING when a post like that is reported.  It only takes one person to report the post for us to check it out.
That member has been banned and the post was removed.
I urge you to not give her anymore of your precious time, just simply report it and ignore it and let us handle it!


----------



## Swanky

Oh and this is a thread for *MULBERRY Families*, let's keep it on topic :back2topic:


----------



## bluecat_00

Thanks Swanky


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Thanks too Swanky.... we just wanted to ensure that everything would be done to find out who this was. But you have done that as you PMed me, which is much appreciated


----------



## Swanky

I'm pretty nosy  If I see anyone misbehaving I check them out pretty comprehensively!


----------



## Poppy bagfan




----------



## Mija

Hi everyone,I am new to this forum and Mulberry :sunnies but I love Mulberry and planning to start my collection!  First on my list Bays ofcourse  I am thinking of ink blue or black patent,but slightly scared if it may patent leather crack in time ?!  then on my list is Neely nude bag . I see you all have long relationships with Mulberry,so some your advice would be greatly appreciated  thanks!


----------



## Swanky

Welcome Mija! 
This is a thread to post photos/ and comment on people's Mulberry families.
You may want to start a new thread w/ your questions


----------



## ShetlandLass

Getting this thread firmly back on topic...



X


----------



## sarajane

Great collection SL. The grey seude is gorgeous, I wish they'd bring out a hobo in that.


----------



## piglet42

SL that is wonderful collection and will be bringing style to the islands and highlands.


----------



## kiki_725

bagcrazy123 said:


> Time for an updated Bays Family pic!



Wow, You have some pretty bags there!!

I love you turquoise bag!! and your oak and your chocolate......... ok.. I admit, i love the, all


----------



## chloe-babe

Marvelous way to get back on topic SL, you already have such a beautiful collection


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely collection SL!


----------



## hulahoop

Great collection SL!


----------



## klp0213

Beautiful collection SL!  Your little Led is so cute!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

What a beautifully balanced collection, something for all occasions there, I madly covet your little printed Ledbury.  Fantastic!


----------



## corries2

Lovely collection SL. 

And from Scottish Island Collection to Scottish City Collection.

How is that for a seamless segue??

Reconstructed (some might say decimated ) for the second time this year!!









Protected as ever in the urban jungle by Becky!  Daria Clutch gal.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

I just love the mix of classics and newer styles you have.  That phoebe it Tdf, is Miss Becky measuring it with her back paws?!!  She looks as serene as ever.


----------



## lola73

Lovely collection SL.  Love the sludge grey and of course the alexa.

Corries - you might say the collection has been reconstructed or decimated but I say that is still one stunning collection.  Everything looks absolutely pristine as well.


----------



## annaswe

SL & Corries -two beautiful collections!!!


----------



## chloe-babe

och Corries, your bags are so beautiful, I love how they are being guarded !
Whats ya fave at the moment? I think downsizing and changing is a good thing as it makes you appreciate what ones you truly love and could not bear to part with


----------



## corries2

chloe-babe said:


> och Corries, your bags are so beautiful, I love how they are being guarded !
> Whats ya fave at the moment? I* think downsizing and changing is a good thing as it makes you appreciate what ones you truly love and could not bear to part with *




That is so true CB. I have downsized home as well this years and just love the manageability. Having less bags that you just adore is definitely to be recommended. I also wanted to look and see if I was still doubled up in any respect and I'm shocked to realise that Black Roxy & Black Alexa are a bit samey in respect of the times I'd use them.

Thank you for your comments everyone and yes lola my bags are pristine. We may live like Clampetts and allow the dog on the bed but the bags are immaculate.!!!

And to answer fave question. Mulberrywise Beatrice Tote. In this weather she is just sublime and goes with everything.


----------



## ShetlandLass

Thanks gals for all your comments, I went outside earlier and let the cat in and she got all cosy with them lying next to her - so cute!

X


----------



## klp0213

Amazing collection, Corries!  I agree that downsizing really makes you think about what you can't bear to part with.

SL, cute kitty!


----------



## hew105

Gorgeous collection SL - I love the variation in colour but they are still all classics and go together nicely as a group.


----------



## mssw157

Corries - that is an enviable collection and an impressive guardian ! Love how Becky's colouring fits in perfectly with Mulberry. 
That's a great combination of old-style Mulberry and new, with some real rare and classic bags. Saying that Roxy and Alexa serve the same purpose, I can only add that black Roxy is the last Roxy in your collection and in view of its impending demise, I would probably hang on to her.
Don't you find that tooled oak Bays and oak splodgy double up too? 


SL - lovely collection and kittie!


----------



## hew105

Corries - I love your collection too - it's so lovely and scaled back, but contains such wonderful classics and varied styles.


----------



## suesmithmrs

Corries your collection is absolutely amazing,


----------



## charliefarlie

Corries, wow your collection has changed! Blueberry Bays is a gorgeous bit of colour in your wonderful classic collection!

SL Aw, your cat looks so snuggly next to your bags!


----------



## cmaec

Corries what a fab collection. I love your pheobe. She looks immaculate. That must have been hard to find? Blueberry bays is a lovely pop of colour. Your dog is also extremely cute also.

SL Lovely collection and Kitty.


----------



## MiniMabel

Corries & SL - lovely collections, (esp Blueberry, Corries!) and furry guardians!


----------



## hulahoop

Gorgeous collection Corries, especially that patent ink bays and the blueberry of course, delicious!


----------



## bluecat_00

Lovely collections Corries and SL. Very elegant - just like your good selves.


----------



## Catth

what a nice family!! I do like the classic colours and some blue as well.. nice with the matching purses


----------



## honeypye1

Gorgeous collections SL and Corries, fabulous bags ladies.


----------



## elvisfan4life

SL and Corries- fab photos and great collection of bags. SL you have chosen to well so you have the perfect mix of size and colour. Corries- just love your bags and becky!!! Dont forget when black alexa or blueberry bays needs a new home.........


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Love the Scottish town and country collections! Really impressed Corries by your downsizing! (But where are the Chloes??)

Totally agree re the size of a collection and not liking to double up on bags....I had a dilemma yesterday - needs a shoulder bag for a day aorund wet London - was it to be Jody or Prada? I sense some doubling up there.....


----------



## ratrat

I'm late here (sorry after the other day's shock on this thread I kind of avoided here)

But SL you have lovely collection - gorgeous!!  
Corries yes your downsizing yet still beautiful family is adorable...

Re. 'double up on bags' - I don't know what I can do with my ever growing Bays!!  (I just blame Bagcrazy, Flossie & of course, Ellie )


----------



## blivlien

Love your collections Shetland Lass and Corries!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Me too (sorry I'm late) - espec love the printed Ledbury SL & your Alana & Pheobe Corries - they look like brand new!!

Oh, and the pets too!


----------



## nlichtman

Ali and SJ very jealous of the H any pics of your original H. I turned to Mulberry after sadly not being able to afford the Hermes Birkin. Sadly it will be some time until I can afford it but love my Mulberrys xxx


----------



## sarajane

^^I haven't got any H yet, I'm planning to buy a Lindy in a couple of weeks.


----------



## nlichtman

Ooooops I was sure one of you already had a H?! Very exciting about the Lindy very jealous it looks lovely!


----------



## sarajane

^^Ali-B has a Birkin, some scarves and accessories.


----------



## umamanikam

I have a lindy ...sarjane which color are you thinking of ?


----------



## sarajane

^^Orange or blue jean. What colour do you have? Would you recommend the Lindy?


----------



## umamanikam

sarajane said:


> ^^Orange or blue jean. What colour do you have? Would you recommend the Lindy?


 Def would recommend the lindy ...i have the birkin and kelly but i find the lindy very comfortable to use ,can use it as a shoulder bag or handheld .Also it s size is deceptive ,fits a lot of things ..i always take it on my travels especially in the airport .i have the 30 in blue de prusse .


----------



## sarajane

^^I'm going for the 30 in clemence. I liked the fact it could be a shoulder bag as I would find a hand held only too restrictive.


----------



## corries2

umamanikam said:


> Def would recommend the lindy ...i have the birkin and kelly but i find the lindy very comfortable to use ,can use it as a shoulder bag or handheld .Also it s size is deceptive ,fits a lot of things ..i always take it on my travels especially in the airport .i have the 30 in blue de prusse .



That is just gorgeous uma. What a shade!

What colour is clemence SJ?

I wonder if I could ever do what you have done and have a really massive clearout for a Hermes.  A year ago I would have laughed if anyone said I could have sold so much to buy more expensive brands.  But now??   I


----------



## sarajane

^^Clemence is the leather Corries. It's slightly textured.
The colours I like are the orange (just called orange I think) and the blue jean which is a cornflower blue shade.
I never thought I'd go for an Hermes and a year ago I'd have said the possibility of me buying one was zilch as I had absolutely no interest in the brand. I'm still not really interested, I just like the Lindy and feel it ticks the vast majority of the boxes on my list of what makes my ideal bag. 

I now realise that I had a lot of bags I didn't really use. I was never just going to go out and buy the H without downsizing so it's been a positive experience!
I'm down to 3 Mulberries - turquoise Mitzy hobo, burnt orange and sparkly Daria hobos and one Anya Hindmarch. I also have my Milton clutch in France. 
After Lindy there will still be a couple of gaps so it'll be fun filling them!


----------



## corries2

See SJ I can't even speak Hermes yet so my time has not arrived !! 

I would need to go for the Blue Jean's versatility.



sarajane said:


> ^^Clemence is the leather Corries. It's slightly textured.
> The colours I like are the orange (just called orange I think) and the blue jean which is a cornflower blue shade.
> I never thought I'd go for an Hermes and a year ago I'd have said the possibility of me buying one was zilch as I had absolutely no interest in the brand. I'm still not really interested, I just like the Lindy and feel it ticks the vast majority of the boxes on my list of what makes my ideal bag.
> 
> I now realise that I had a lot of bags I didn't really use. I was never just going to go out and buy the H without downsizing so it's been a positive experience!
> I'm down to 3 Mulberries - turquoise Mitzy hobo, burnt orange and sparkly Daria hobos and one Anya Hindmarch. I also have my Milton clutch in France.
> After Lindy there will still be a couple of gaps so it'll be fun filling them!


----------



## nlichtman

Oooooo lucky Ali a Birkin my Holy Grail xxx Lindy is stunning though cannot wait for your reveal x


----------



## sarajane

Corries, Hermes appears to have a whole lingo all its own. I have no idea what the SA was on about when she was showing me the Lindy. All that nonsense about podium - last time I looked that was something you stood on when you won a medal! 

All I need to know is that it's leather, has handles and carries my stuff, end of story, ha, ha! 

I do like the blue jean but something is pulling me towards the orange....


----------



## umamanikam

sarajane ...podium is where the Sas and the others decide the colors for the next season ,and also if you want a particular color you can tell the SA and she will tell in the next podim but you will have to wait for you bag to arrive ...the only minus point is that by the time you get the bag the price would have increased and you will have to pay that price not the price on the day you ordered.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Bays/Ledbury family (Ink Patent Bays, Choc nvt Bays, Black nvt Bays, Oak nvt Ledbury, Oak mini Bays keyring);




Oak Family (Oak Buffalo Alexa, Oak nvt Ledbury, Oak mini bays keyring;




Mulberry family (as above + Lipstick Antique leather Roxanne & Lipstick purse;




All bags;


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely collection BagsandChoc!


----------



## corries2

charliefarlie said:


> Lovely collection BagsandChoc!



Absolutely ILBAC. Very classy. I love it.xx


----------



## hulahoop

Love your collection ILBAC!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Thankyou CF, corries & hula, I'm quite happy with my collection at the mo , theres actually nothing on my wishlist!!  x


----------



## DoubleDutch

Wonderful family ILBAC!! I can see why you are so happy ...


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely family and (dare I say it?) I do like the look of that Jimmy Choo - gorgeous colour!!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Thankyou DD & LadyF, that Choo was the bag that started off my designer love, there is no bag that smells as divine as that Choo (Mulberrys come a close 2nd), I secretly have to bring her out now & then for a good sniff (when DH isn't about or he'd think I'd flipped!)  x


----------



## mssw157

Fabulous collection IWBAC! Lots of classics with a nice shot of colour!


----------



## corries2

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Thankyou CF, corries & hula, I'm quite happy with my collection at the mo , *theres actually nothing on my wishlist!!*  x



Go and lie down in a dark room for a while. You are obviously too stressed to think straight ILBAC


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Perhaps you're right, can't imagine it will last long!  x


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous collection, ILBAC!


----------



## ratrat

Gorgeous ILBAC, really well chosen collection!!  Thanks for sharing....


----------



## ShetlandLass

Great family ! X


----------



## tiffanystar

Wow ILBAC what a fabulous family of beautiful bags you have (love the wallpaper too).


----------



## chloe-babe

wow Bagsnchocs, your collection is stunning.

Love your paddys too


----------



## tiffanystar

Just gone back a few more pages. SL & Corries thanks for sharing your gorgeous collections (SL awww your little cat is very cute).


----------



## nlichtman

Lillemy_74 said:


> Finally taken some updated pics of my Mulberry Family - it has grown quite a bit since my last pic in Mars-09...
> 
> First, pics of my oak bags (with and without blitz), then the choc, black and 'other browns', and finally, the coloured ones (again with and without blitz - the colours get so much warmer with the blitz..) The coral clutch is a Christmas present to myself, and was just out of her dustbag for the pic ('Do not open until Xmas' )



Hi what is the name of the bag above roxy in the oak collection???


----------



## nlichtman

Skull&Bones said:


> Sorry, that is just wrong!
> No one needs that many of the same bag. It´s not cool.



Oh the collection of Roxanne's is lovely WOW!


----------



## Loopylou157

This was going to be an updated family shot but Mabel has now moved on to a lovely new home!!


----------



## ShetlandLass

Lovely collection there Lou! X


----------



## Loopylou157

ShetlandLass said:


> Lovely collection there Lou! X



Thank you very muchly!! xx


----------



## klp0213

Love your collection, Loopy!


----------



## kennedyflair

Here's my family photo-
All acquired since Jan! 
I'm one effie down (but she went to a good home!)


----------



## Loopylou157

klp0213 said:


> Love your collection, Loopy!




Thanks KLP!!

Love your collection KF. I wish I had a Bays..............

xx


----------



## hulahoop

Fab collections Loopy and KF! Great going since Jan KF!!!

I must do an updated shot soon...


----------



## kennedyflair

Thanks ladies-it's amazing what you can accomplish if you put your mind to it........


----------



## bag*mad*bags

gorgeous collection you have there!


----------



## corries2

Lovely collections loopylou (congrats on exam results too!!) and kennedyflair. Both lovely


----------



## elvisfan4life

kennedyflair said:


> Here's my family photo-
> All acquired since Jan!
> I'm one effie down (but she went to a good home!)


 
wow gorgeous bags in such a short time!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Loopylou157 said:


> This was going to be an updated family shot but Mabel has now moved on to a lovely new home!!


 
oooh fab range you have there- gorgeous- congrats!!


----------



## mssw157

Wowser Kennedyflair! What an impressive build-up since January - and what a gorgeous collection!

Loopy - love the versatility in your collection - esp E/W RN Bays and the nude Somerset make a gorgeous contrast. Congrats on your exam results btw.


----------



## wondervos

Purple East-West Shimmy and little oak Blenheim.


----------



## bluecat_00

Ooh Loopy your collection is so varied - gorgeous.

Kennedy Flair that is amazing and in only 6 months - go girl!

Wondervos, the grain on your blenheim is amazing and shimmy looks so smooshy - beautiful.


----------



## hulahoop

Updated family pics 

The whole family....plus divided into the oaks, the chocs, the colours and the rest!


----------



## elvisfan4life

amazing hula think you have everything covered there except leopard!!!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Im afraid I cant do leopard Elvis, looks great on other people but I wouldnt have the confidence to pull it off... I have a pair of leopard print shoes that hardly ever see the light of day!


----------



## MiniMabel

Hulahoop - wow, love the bright colours!


----------



## bluecat_00

What a lovely varied collection Hula, the patina on your annie is amazing.


----------



## DoubleDutch

All I can do is sigh in aw Hula...Gorgeous collection


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow - some really lovely bags Hula, Loupy & Wondervos.  I'm smitten....


----------



## charliefarlie

Kennedy- lots of beautiful Classics!

Wondervos - Love your Shimmy 

Hula - Stunning collection


----------



## nlichtman

LOVE your bags the Annie in particular so gorgeous xxx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

just enjoyed a spin through here - some fabulous collections! i love looking at pictures of them. Thank you all.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Beautiful collections Hula, Loupy, Wondervos and Kennedy that Effie certainly did find a good home and has settled in nicely as you can see!  
I wanted to introduce the Ledbury triplets.  
Then when I look through everyone's collections I start wanting more bags!  
Why do oak Effie's look so nice?  Then if you get the oak wouldn't you need the black to complete the set?  Ooohh errr that's how I got the Ledbury triplets!!  I need to have a sharp word with myself and stay off the forum 'til I find a cure for bag lust which doesn't involve buying bags!!
Anyhow here is the revised Magnificent Seven, cue the music...


----------



## corries2

MiniMabel said:


> Hulahoop - wow, love the bright colours!



Yes I'm cheered up just looking at the lovely coloured shot. ESp the ginger.


----------



## corries2

Fabulous MrsVN.  I wonder if I could ever get down to 7!

Wondervos I love the leather on your Shimmy and the fabulous hardware.


----------



## goo

Loopylou, love your collection, (PS, she's very happy and is being used) x

Hula that's a fantastic collection, I love that you have all the classic colours and then a splash of bright colour, I need some colour in my life  I seem to stick to oak, choc and black bags.


----------



## kennedyflair

MrsVN-I'm so happy you love the effie! I think an oak effie is a must btw. Your ledbury triplets are very cute and I like the way you've accessorised them with the heart keyrings.
I love the magnificent seven idea-anyone care to suggest how I could achieve it? (I'm serious!)


----------



## chloe-babe

mrsvincenoir said:


> Beautiful collections Hula, Loupy, Wondervos and Kennedy that Effie certainly did find a good home and has settled in nicely as you can see!
> I wanted to introduce the Ledbury triplets.
> Then when I look through everyone's collections I start wanting more bags!
> Why do oak Effie's look so nice?  Then if you get the oak wouldn't you need the black to complete the set?  Ooohh errr that's how I got the Ledbury triplets!!  I need to have a sharp word with myself and stay off the forum 'til I find a cure for bag lust which doesn't involve buying bags!!
> Anyhow here is the revised Magnificent Seven, cue the music...




Wow Honey, just wow. You have such a super smart collection as you truly have a bag for every single occasion there  Wow again, its perfect 
Whats ya fave do you think?


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Thanks Corries, can't see you with only seven Bags, it just doesn't compute!!  Your Becky likes lots to count with her furry paws!

KF I am no help to you at all I can't see a single duffer in your collection, they are all must haves!  You only have a few more than seven!  Oak Effie is very tempting and it is going to be my birthday soon...


----------



## mrsvincenoir

chloe-babe said:


> Wow Honey, just wow. You have such a super smart collection as you truly have a bag for every single occasion there  Wow again, its perfect
> Whats ya fave do you think?


 
Aww thanks CB, I really don't have a favourite, which is strange for me, this collection seems to work as a whole for me.


----------



## hulahoop

Thanks Girls, I really do love all of mine!

Magnificent seven Mrs VN!


----------



## elvisfan4life

mrsvincenoir said:


> Aww thanks CB, I really don't have a favourite, which is strange for me, this collection seems to work as a whole for me.


 
black alexa -drool


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collection Mrs VN - espec Ledburys.  What about a spash of colour next time? (ooops, sorry, I'm not supposed to be enabling you lol!!)


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I really enjoyed the picture of your collection Mrs VN - lovely, classic pieces!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

thanks Hula I love the way you mix the classics and the more recent styles x
Elvis I do love black Alexa, hope you and lovely OH are on the up x
MG thank you, you are very kind x
Lady F you know me too well, I am due a trip to CO and was thinking in terms of a colourful bag, I thought that was the gap in the M7 myself!!  Great minds hey?! x


----------



## Lady Farquar

Sounds a good plan!  Have you anything in mind?


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Lady Farquar said:


> Sounds a good plan! Have you anything in mind?


 
Not sure Lady F, thinking a classic leather/style with a vibrant colour.  Never got on with mabel, that is definately my DD's thing she loves her little sugar pink one.  Bays is too heavy for me.  So it will have to be a small/medium size.  Hmmm...  Will have to see what they have in.  Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Lady Farquar

What about Bays clutch, or perhaps something like that gorgeous turquoise Jenah someone posted somewhere a few days ago?

I'm currently hankering after something blue - got green & red/orange already, not too keen on pink or grey

There was a plum coloured Somerset Shoulder on Ebay - can highly recommend this style/size....


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Lady Farquar said:


> What about Bays clutch, or perhaps something like that gorgeous turquoise Jenah someone posted somewhere a few days ago?
> 
> I'm currently hankering after something blue - got green & red/orange already, not too keen on pink or grey
> 
> There was a plum coloured Somerset Shoulder on Ebay - can highly recommend this style/size....


 

I do like the bays clutch Lady F, have tried on DD's she is in love with them, they seem really comfortable.  Hmm, you might be onto something there, thank you.  Off to have a look at Somerset shoulder xx


----------



## Lady Farquar

Good luck - I'd better get my backside of this chair & do something lol!  Can't wait for the decision & possible reveal......


----------



## mrsvincenoir

Me too!  See you later xx


----------



## chloe-babe

Well, I have finally taken piccies of the babies all together, gosh my lounge smells great heehee!

Regular Ink Alexa







shown with Pink Leopard Alexa Wallet






Hazlenut Lambskin Leah Tote






shown with Oak Leopard Alexa Wallet


----------



## chloe-babe

Oak Mitzy Hobo







Shown with Hazlenut and Oak Leopard to get an idea of colour differences






Oversize Pink Peony Leopard Alexa






Nude Ruby Bayswater in Lambskin


----------



## chloe-babe

and all together


----------



## Loopylou157

Chloe - 

That's about all I have to say!! xx


----------



## annaswe

Mrs V, lovely collection!


----------



## annaswe

CB- some beautiful bags you've got there!  Different colours and styles for various occasions.
Love looking at the Mulberry families how some go for similar styles in different colours, different styles in same colour, completely different bags, leathers etc. All the above 
"families" are fab!


----------



## honeypye1

Such a gorgeous collection CB, something for all occassions.


----------



## mrsvincenoir

thanks for your kind comment annaswe!

CB, that Peony Alexa just pops right out of the photograph, she is such a superstar.  Love it!  Stunning collection, very varied in style and colour.  Do you have a personal favourite?


----------



## chloe-babe

Thankyou 

MrsV, I have a favourite every time I use them lol. I think, aww this is my fave, then I put it away try the next one and think, ahhh this ones my favourite lol !!


----------



## mrsvincenoir

chloe-babe said:


> Thankyou
> 
> MrsV, I have a favourite every time I use them lol. I think, aww this is my fave, then I put it away try the next one and think, ahhh this ones my favourite lol !!


 
Lol that's exactly how I am


----------



## elvisfan4life

CB gorgeous collection - it is so you- so feminine and graceful!!


----------



## chloe-babe

Thankyou lovelies


----------



## didih

I have just spent a fabulous time going through this thread there are some gorgeous collections out there I must take a picture of mine at the weekend


----------



## charliefarlie

Really lovely collection Chloe!


----------



## ratrat

Mrs V you have well sorted lovely collection! 

Chloe, you too have gorgeous diversity.... 

Many thanks for sharing..!!  You made my morning happy


----------



## TheaBerry

CB, You've got a lovely collection! 
MrsVN, Gorgeous classic collection! All beauties! 
Hula, wow - very impressive 
Kennedy, you've got some beautiful bags since Jan  
WV, love them both! 
Loopy, they're all fab, specially as a family!


----------



## bluecat_00

Wow chloe I love them all and can smell the leather through the screen!


----------



## hew105

Great collection Chloe - loving the Ruby Bays addition.  How are you getting on with her?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mrs V - you are making me want a choc leddy!!! NOOOOOOO


----------



## chloe-babe

Hew, will let you know later on today, after her Maiden Voyage lol  !!!


----------



## ShetlandLass

Oo la la CB they look very good sitting there all together ! X


----------



## didih

For 12 months I have wanted a Mulberry bag. With todays arrival I have now more than one  Six in fact since February so thought I would post a pic of my little collection
Purple Shimmy, Black Somerset small shoulder, Ocean A4 Roxy, Lipstick purse, Camel leopard print pouch, Lipstick Bays clutch, Chocolate Araline and Turquoise Jenah


----------



## chloe-babe

Wow Didi, you have had a very very busy few months lol  Great collection, I adore the lipstick clutch, its such a beautiful soft bag in a gorgeous colour

Thanks for the piccie


----------



## hew105

Great collection Didi - I love that you have lots of different colours and styles.


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely colourful collection Didih! Love that Shimmy - have you put some modelling pics on the Catwalk thread yet?


----------



## elvisfan4life

fab collection already Didih- and I guess more to add after the sale???


----------



## DoubleDutch

You have done very well, Didih! Such a lovely and colourful family 
Are you satifsfied yet (is there such a thing) or are there more goodies on your list?


----------



## didih

No sale purchases but I do have a yearning for a grape Alexa oh and I could really do with another purse there was a trifold in the sale but it sold out I quite like some of the new season bags and  possibly a maggie I could of course do with a bigger black bag as well as my little Somerset oh and I would like a nice patent something so not much 

I do like my little collection and can find a bag for most occasions but then a few more would widen my choice wouldnt they???


----------



## Lady Farquar

Really lovely collection Didih - something for every occasion/colour scheme!


----------



## Ondrea

Lovely collection Didih, your purple shimmy is bang on trend for the next season its all purples and chocolate's my favourite colours.


----------



## charliefarlie

I really should do a new family photo, so many changes! I will just wait to see if I make an addition this week and then do photos.


----------



## elvisfan4life

cant wait to see the new family CF!!


----------



## chloe-babe

CF, I shall be stalking the thread seeing the changes and newbees !!


----------



## MulberryGirl85

Beautiful collection Didih! So bright and colourful, a great mix of styles too - you have all the bases covered there


----------



## Poppy bagfan

beautiful collection Chloe! A really ladylike group!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

didih said:


> For 12 months I have wanted a Mulberry bag. With todays arrival I have now more than one Six in fact since February so thought I would post a pic of my little collection
> Purple Shimmy, Black Somerset small shoulder, Ocean A4 Roxy, Lipstick purse, Camel leopard print pouch, Lipstick Bays clutch, Chocolate Araline and Turquoise Jenah


 
This is what i love about tpf....there are some bags here that i would not have looked twice at but they are Gorgeousness personified!! it often takes another person to group some different styles together and bang! I am hooked.

beautiful collection didih!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

charliefarlie said:


> I really should do a new family photo, so many changes! I will just wait to see if I make an addition this week and then do photos.


 
Ooooh - any news yet??


----------



## chloe-babe

^ Thanks Pops xx 

yep, whats happened to CFs promised new family pics lol - she is teasing us


----------



## DoubleDutch

With my DH out of the house, meet my current family!


----------



## Slowhand

Stunning Darwin collection DD  and I love the pew too. Is there anything else on your wish list ?


----------



## cmaec

Gorgeous family DD. All your bags are real classic's, which I love. Have you got a favourite?


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thank you Slow and cmaec!

As for my wishlist: I'm actually quite happy with this bunch 
I could always swop my choc Annie for a nice oak one, now that I have my chocolate Roxanne. But the number of bags is just perfect for me.

It's hard to pick a favourite one . I feel the least love for Mr Ant although I find myself using him a few times a week. I might miss him when he's gone. Mitzy messenger could replace him of course. *And there we have a wish list * !!! It's those questions, haha.


----------



## MulberryGirl85

You have a beautiful family DD!  The patina on your Oak Bays looks divine 

I also love the bench, or is it a pew?!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks MulberryGirl 

The Bays is preloved. Someone else took care of the patina for me! Great isn't it?

The bench we bought when we were living in Aberdeen. It's made from old wood modeled after benches they used to sit in front of the fireplace. Or at least that's what we were told


----------



## annaswe

That is a beautiful collection full of classics. Fab. Am sure a Mitzy would look great next to all the Darwin leather


----------



## TheaBerry

Wonderful collection!! And yes, a Mitzy would do the trick if Ant were to leave the family


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks for the compliments Anna and Thea!  (And for putting ideas in my head )


----------



## Slowhand

IMHO that bench is crying out for an Effie


----------



## didih

Love that collection especially the green Roxanne and the Phoebe. I have been thinking of trying to get a Phoebe do you use it a lot and is it a "practical" bag --by that I mean would I be able to get all my stuff in as I do tend to "collect" stuff in my bags


----------



## DoubleDutch

Slowhand said:


> IMHO that bench is crying out for an Effie


 

:lolots::lolots: 

I thought we had left that behind us? I have been bidding on three Effies because of you!


----------



## DoubleDutch

didih said:


> Love that collection especially the green Roxanne and the Phoebe. I have been thinking of trying to get a Phoebe do you use it a lot and is it a "practical" bag --by that I mean would I be able to get all my stuff in as I do tend to "collect" stuff in my bags


 

I use my Phoebe a lot, because she is so comfortable on the shoulder and easy to access. It doesn't hold loads, but fit my needs. Purse, phone, keys, lipgloss, nappy and wipes!

I love the design. It's so much bigger and impressive irl. Like a beautiful saddlebag. The leather is very thick and structured too.


----------



## Slowhand

DoubleDutch said:


> :lolots::lolots:
> 
> I thought we had left that behind us? I have been bidding on three Effies because of you!


 

Nice one DD ! Shall we call it quits then ? I  almost ended up with a Knightsbridge  to go with a certain little keyring !

PS How's the bidding going


----------



## Poppy bagfan

wow re your collection DD.....love the pew too.

And why is it I always think the Phoebe is a kind of dutch style???


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks Poppy!
I don't know why you get the Dutch vibes...   Does she look like a cheese perhaps?


----------



## chloe-babe

DD, love your wonderful piccie. Gorgeous


----------



## klp0213

Lovely and colourful collection, didih!

DD, all that Darwin is simply stunning!  I could definitely see a Mitzy messenger fitting in nicely though!


----------



## klp0213

Long overdue family pics:

1.  whole family
2.  Darwin/NVT family
3.  Oak family
4.  Mitzy family
5.  Bays family


----------



## klp0213

1.  Silver hardware family
2.  Leopard family
3.  Ginger Darwin family


----------



## DoubleDutch

Fabulous family KLP!! The oak department is my favourite 

Is this the family you can settle down with? Maybe there's no such thing as life is dynamic too!


----------



## DoubleDutch

klp0213 said:


> Lovely and colourful collection, didih!
> 
> DD, all that Darwin is simply stunning! I could definitely see a Mitzy messenger fitting in nicely though!


 

So can I when I see yours! Have to stay away from those gorgeous pics 

But thanks for your kind comments (and the enabling )...


----------



## DoubleDutch

chloe-babe said:


> DD, love your wonderful piccie. Gorgeous


 

Thanks Chloe! I love it when there all out of their dustbags...


----------



## bluecat_00

Wow KLP, your family is so different but so beautiful.  I honestly don't have a favourite as they are all lovely.


----------



## annaswe

KLP, what a great bag family you have there. Bags for lots of different occasions. Are you content with it or is it something that you feel are missing?


----------



## Slowhand

Fabulous family KLP - I   your Darwin / NVT beauties . Echo Anna's question -  Is there anything else you are hankering after  or are you on the Mulberry Pill ?


----------



## hulahoop

Gorgeous collection there KLP...


----------



## charliefarlie

KLP your collection is looking amazing!


----------



## sarajane

Just been catching up on this thread and there are some fab families on here! 

I love the way everyone's is different, just shows what a varied bunch we are. Mine has changed completely apart from one bag so I really should do an updated pic of my much smaller family!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks girls!  I'm very happy with my collection at the moment though feel I could let go of a couple and be happier.  Any more than 10 and I feel guilty!

Saying that though, I'd quite like a small oak messenger.


----------



## metalic glove

Love the collection KLP, especially the putty smudged bays. Not previously been a bays fan, but saw a rose pink one the other day that I was seriously tempted by...


----------



## ratrat

Lovely family KLP, yours is always revolving I have to say (in very good way!)

Ohhh I can enable you for small oak messenger, I love my small bays clutch with long strap!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

ditto my somerset shoulder with long strap!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks metalic glove!  The putty leopard Bays is quite special, not one of those every-day kind of bags, but I do love it when I use it!

ratrat, I know, I can't seem to stop the buying and re-homing cycle.  At least it keeps my collection fresh!

Poppy, the Somerset I won still hasn't arrived.  Hoping it gets here by Tuesday as we're off to England that day and won't be home for a week!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Delighted you got the somerset klp! Which colour? i so ho9pe it comes for your trip...very useful.

I go on hols on 13th and am awaiting a bag too....not sure what to take away with me - think will allow self one biggish one to travel and then take somerset or bays clutch with a long strap for days about the city.

I too cannot stop the cycle - i do have keepers and then i also have movers.....kepps it fresh as you say!!


----------



## didih

Lovely family KLP that smidged Bays is gorgeous. Hope your Somerset arrives before you leave


----------



## klp0213

Thanks didih!

Poppy, I went for oak.  It arrived yesterday and I think it's cute.  It's exactly what I had in mind for a small messenger, though I don't have a long strap for it yet.  Re your trip, I'm taking oak medium Mitzy hobo on the plane and as my everyday bag, but also bringing ginger Brooke to use as a small messenger.  Definitely need two bags!


----------



## mssw157

Hula - what a rainbow of colours! Fabulous.

Mrs V - lovely classic colours in your collection. Stunning!

Chloe - your collection is very rock chick and modern Mulberry. Very you!!! FAB.

didih - you have been very busy indeed. Great collection and diversity!

DoubleDutch - classic Mulberry girl! Looks super and I bet you're far from finished.

klp - what an amazing change your collection has undergone! A great mix of old and new, with some outstanding beauties like the ginger girls and black Bays!


----------



## numnut

There have been a few changes to my collection - so updated pictures attached


----------



## numnut

Nearly forgot my oak bays!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I *LOVE *your collection Numnut 
It's so versatile and colourful! Classic and hip!


----------



## hulahoop

fab collection Numnut, love the lavendars especially!


----------



## annaswe

Beautiful collection numnut!


----------



## metalic glove

Gorgeous collection Numnut. Love the phoebes and Daria tote.


----------



## chloe-babe

ooh numnut, your new piccies of your updated collection are absolutely gorgeous!! 

and you could never in a million years forget that Oak Bays lol


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely Numnut!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

love your collection Numnut. some really pretty bags.....and i suspect like me you like medium to large sized bags??

klp - i will def need two bags for my hols too - i have a new one (to me) will reveal once i can fix my big computer   and relly want to take that.....think the bays clutch with messenger strap would be a good idea....maybe i should do a poll....

hope you have a great trip klp x


----------



## Poppy bagfan

here is my family as of 11 July 2010

From left to right:

oak somerset tote (pebbled)
Black bayswater clutch (antiqued)
Oak bays (darwin)
Nut prada BN1889 (calf)
black prada (saffiano & tessuto)
Black bays (NVT)
Tods D bag bauletto (calf)
steel MbMJ Ukita (like pebbled)
oak somerset shoulder (tumbled)
Black Jody shopper (weathered)

please feel free to suggest a bag or two that may fill a gap in my collection!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Uhm - didn't you have some Mitzy Messengers?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I had a messenger in oak and a hobo in RN but the RN only lasted 4 weeks and the messenger was sold to fund the oak alexa....


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Oh right - I know I've been missing a bit lately but I did remember your Messenger as it was your modelling photo that made me want one!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

They are so incredibly versatile arent they but i had the same problem with it as with the Alexa - the strap! My shoulders are incredibly weedy!!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I've found that I've doubled the strap over and used it more as a shoulder bag than a messenger really.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Good thinking! I did use my somerset shoulder strap for a bit....a mum at school has one and it looks so good.


----------



## sarajane

^^Ali, glad you're getting on well with it!

Poppy, yummmmmmmmm, there are some lovely bags in there. Forget the Mulbs, I love the black Prada!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Thats my fave tbh.....thanks SJ!


----------



## sarajane

^^Ah, we are definitely bag soulmates! Perhaps I'll get to see it IRL soon???


----------



## Poppy bagfan

yes just thinking about that - will email you xx


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Uh Oh - I smell trouble!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan




----------



## charliefarlie

Oh Poppy, your collection looks so perfect! The Nut Prada makes me weak at the knees and I am delighted to have stroked it IRL.

I really must do a new family pic soon.


----------



## hulahoop

Oh wow!! Great bag collection Poppy...Im drooling!

Ali, what does your signature mean? Have you sold all your bags, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Thanks ladies....

CF I only let the best of people stroke my pradas you know!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

hulahoop said:


> Oh wow!! Great bag collection Poppy...Im drooling!
> 
> Ali, what does your signature mean? Have you sold all your bags, or am I barking up the wrong tree?


 
Ali explains on another thread somewhere - chat and non mulberry purchases i think.


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ Oh, will have to have a look, thanks!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ Signature has more to do with the forum than bags I'm afraid Hula, although I don't actually have many Mulberries left.


----------



## mssw157

Fab collection Poppy! I love all those shades of black, tan and brown; some great classics in there.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

thanks mssw! I love the colour that other people have in thier collections.....but it just does not work for me!! So my quest is for every shade of neutral!


----------



## Copper1977

Oh Poppy, fab collection! Love your Pradies too - can I ask, do you treat the calf one before taking out if raining?


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow, I've been sooo late into this thread (don't seem to spot it, since the recent reorganisation of the forum).
Klp, Numnut & Poppy - your collections are equally gorgeous!!


----------



## Loopylou157

Here is my latest family shot - 
Grape Alexa, 
Nude Somerset Shoulder, 
Oak Effie, Black Roxanne Tote, 
Chocolate Joel, 
Rouge Noir EW Bayswater 
Black Roxanne. 

In the middle of the photo there is - 
OL Long Locked Purse, 
RN Mitzy pouch 
Chocolate Locked Cosmetics Purse.


----------



## elvisfan4life

lovely loopy- that RN looks almost like this seasons plum and looks lovely with your grape!! nice accessories too


----------



## metalic glove

Loopy, great collection and that EW bays is a really fab colour -looks just like the colour of the plum alexa clutch I saw in Selfridges this week.


----------



## bluecat_00

Lovely varied collection loops.


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

^ That's exactly what I was just going to say Bluecat!


----------



## Lady Farquar

You've got a bit of everything there Loupy....I think my favourite could be the EW, as it's rare to see one in that colour.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Stunning family Loopy and very well balanced too. You have every occasion/outfit covered. Is great to have all your bags out, isn't it?


----------



## chloeusf

*please read our rules before you post . . . also, please stay on topic.*


----------



## bluecat_00

Dear Chloeusf, you are not allowed to advertise your sales on this forum.  This is clearly stated in the rules and you will find your post will be deleted.


----------



## tortoiseperson

Here we are - my family:






Bayswaters: Red Metallic Leopard/Silver, Chocolate/Bronze Darwin, Camel Metallic Leopard + Pouch 

Small Black/Bronze Congo and Chocolate Scotchgrain handbags with detachable shoulderstraps, so old I don't know their name(s), but it's been suggested they might be Adenas (do tell me if you know!)

Black printed leather purse wallet; small chocolate printed leather wallet; black Darwin purse keyring; light tan printed leather zip wallet.


----------



## klp0213

Fabby collection Loopy!  I love all the purple!

What an amazingly varied collection you have, tortoiseperson!  Some true classics and the new leopard Bays, fantastic!


----------



## Lillan

My latest member, the Margaret


----------



## Lady Farquar

What a great collection you have there Tortoiseperson!

Also, love the bit re 'tea & cake' Lillan, and those sandals are a fab match aren't they?


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Loopy, tortoise and Lillan - fab collections and bags!! I love to see what other people's tastes are!


----------



## nlichtman

Tortoiseperson what a lovely collection x


----------



## charliefarlie

Here is my current collection:






Purple Shimmy, Midnight Bays Clutch, Black Patent Bays and Green Goatskin Bays:






Denim Poppy, RN Mitzy, plus my wallets and Postbox keyring:






Orange Daria Satchel, Chloe Rock large Paraty, Oak Printed Bays and Grey Suede Bays:






Finally, Choc Roxy, Chloe Khaki Ethel, RN small Bays clutch, Oak Lily, Black Poppy Clutch and Mitzy Pouch:


----------



## bluecat_00

Wow Charlie, they look fabulous.  What a fantastic range of styles and colours.  I also love your cabinet and remember you building it.  What a perfect way to display your beauties.


----------



## TheaBerry

Love the cabinets, CF!! I want a similar storage option when I get a house  
And you've got some beauties there!! The Lily is sooo chic!

You're so lucky


----------



## airborne

charliefarlie said:


> Here is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Shimmy, Midnight Bays Clutch, Black Patent Bays and Green Goatskin Bays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denim Poppy, RN Mitzy, plus my wallets and Postbox keyring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Daria Satchel, Chloe Rock large Paraty, Oak Printed Bays and Grey Suede Bays:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, Choc Roxy, Chloe Khaki Ethel, RN small Bays clutch, Oak Lily, Black Poppy Clutch and Mitzy Pouch:


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow Charlie! Gorgeous collection there and love the idea of a display cabinet - I bet that's a real talking point when you have visitors...


----------



## DoubleDutch

And another WOW!! What a stunning family you have Charlie.... I'd love to put my bags on display like that. It would remind my DH of my indulgence though


----------



## tortoiseperson

Wow Charlie! colour me green with envy ... as green as your beautiful Goatskin Bays, in fact!


----------



## annaswe

Wow, soe beautiful collections here - loopy, lillan, tortoise and Charlie, fab! Its so nice to see how varied everyones collections are.
CF, i especially love your green bays!


----------



## metalic glove

CF, fantastic collection -esp love the green bays and the post box keyring!


----------



## Slowhand

Fabulous collection Charlie & I love you display .
Does it have glass doors ?


----------



## didih

Fantastic collection CF love the shimmy (but then I would ) and the green Bays is gorgeous


----------



## Poppy bagfan

*FABULOUS!!!*


----------



## charliefarlie

Thank you ladies! Yes the cabinet has glass sliding doors to keep the dust (though sadly not DS) out! The light was reflecting from them really badly so I slid them back for the piccies! Green Bays is my most beloved, though not used much in summer.

The cabinet is in a spare room so only selected visitors are invited to inspect it


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fab collection CF and love the storage cabinets- tres chic


----------



## silver925

It has taken me a while to get settled with this collection but these are my capsule collection! Hope you like them


----------



## silver925

Close ups....


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely Silver - I can see you like the Pasadenas (big sis to my little Magdalene)


----------



## TheaBerry

What a lovely collection you've got, so many styles I'm not too familiar with, and the Mitzy of course  Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Lillan

Lovely bags and cabinets CF!  Looks a bit like the cabinets I have, Billy from Ikea?


----------



## Lillan

Great collection Silver!  Is the green pasadena olive?  It looks a bit more yellowish than mine, which is apple.  I also love the green bag with the lobster on!


----------



## silver925

Thank you! The green Pasadena is a very worn in Apple Darwin, it was so beaten up when I bought it but still such style, it has revived nicely with Woly cream! But I do need to add in my newest Pasadena, a lovely Olive one, bit of an obsession starting on this design...


----------



## silver925

I should have labelled this too! From left to right we have:

Chocolate Phoebe, Choc Blenheim, Vintage Lizard Messenger with Lobster keyring
Oak Pasadena, Oak Tooled Prairie, Apple (Very worn in) Pasadena, Oak Annie, Cocoa and Pink Tooled Bayswater and lastly Stingray Evening bag -a sample Mulberry piece.


----------



## silver925

Dur, you can tell I am new to this! I may have missed poor Turquoise Mitzy Hobo lurking at the back. Lovely summer bag just carried this today and it is so light and sits so well on the shoulders you can swing your arms....lovely!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

charliefarlie said:


> Here is my current collection:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Shimmy, Midnight Bays Clutch, Black Patent Bays and Green Goatskin Bays,Denim Poppy, RN Mitzy, plus my wallets and Postbox keyring, Orange Daria Satchel, Chloe Rock large Paraty, Oak Printed Bays and Grey Suede Bays, Choc Roxy, Chloe Khaki Ethel, RN small Bays clutch, Oak Lily, Black Poppy Clutch and Mitzy Pouch:




Charlie, you have a fabulous collection! i have some similar to the ones you have but yours are part of such a big family!


----------



## elvisfan4life

CF that sludge grey bays is tdf- and the orange daria- Im hankering for both these now


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Great collections!


----------



## Ilovepurse007

charliefarlie love ur collection so much!


----------



## tiggernic

*Twinkle Pink* said:


> Charlie, you have a fabulous collection! i have some similar to the ones you have but yours are part of such a big family!


 

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm! Fabulous collection Charliefarlie!


----------



## sugertippy

hi first time on this thread. only got 1 but happy to post as she is really gorgeous and i love her to bits. here she is...with her scorpio bag charm...and with the rest of the gang!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hi sugartippy- lovely bag - Im sure a few more mulberries will be added to your collection in time- esp if you linger here too long- its tooooo tempting- these gals are serious enablers- you have been warned


----------



## sugertippy

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi sugartippy- lovely bag - Im sure a few more mulberries will be added to your collection in time- esp if you linger here too long- its tooooo tempting- these gals are serious enablers- you have been warned




thanks elvis! i know exactly what u mean! LOL. girls just love their bags and can never get enough...sigh i am trying to keep myself from being too tempted tho heehee


----------



## airborne

great collection


sugertippy said:


> hi first time on this thread. only got 1 but happy to post as she is really gorgeous and i love her to bits. here she is...with her scorpio bag charm...and with the rest of the gang!


----------



## sugertippy

airborne said:


> great collection




thank u! i love my girls LOL but my poppy seems to stand out x


----------



## bluecat_00

Back away sugartippy - you have been warned!  Lovely poppy (my spellchecker corrected it to poopy!). I've always secretly wanted one myself.


----------



## sugertippy

bluecat_00 said:


> Back away sugartippy - you have been warned!  Lovely poppy (my spellchecker corrected it to poopy!). I've always secretly wanted one myself.




"poopy" LOL...its sucha handy and pretty bag at the same time. very roomy if ur the type who puts loads in their bag. go and get one girl!


----------



## figarogirl

silver925 said:


> It has taken me a while to get settled with this collection but these are my capsule collection! Hope you like them



Love your collection - and your sofa!


----------



## ratrat

Had to go back 3pages to catch up but...

CharlieF you have lovely colours/styles & great way to keep them!  Really love that grean Bays, I'm very envious... :greengrin:

Silver, your collection have lovely classics, shows Mulberry craftmanship beautifully - great colours & tones... Gorgeous 

Sugertippy, that Poppy will be so versatile all year round, enjoy - and looking forward to seeing more Mulberries...??


----------



## sugertippy

ratrat said:


> Had to go back 3pages to catch up but...
> 
> CharlieF you have lovely colours/styles & great way to keep them!  Really love that grean Bays, I'm very envious... :greengrin:
> 
> Silver, your collection have lovely classics, shows Mulberry craftmanship beautifully - great colours & tones... Gorgeous
> 
> Sugertippy, that Poppy will be so versatile all year round, enjoy - and looking forward to seeing more Mulberries...??




thanks ratrat...im still on the lookout for the next mulberry (to add to the collection)


----------



## j9_gg

sugertippy said:


> hi first time on this thread. only got 1 but happy to post as she is really gorgeous and i love her to bits. here she is...with her scorpio bag charm...and with the rest of the gang!



hi there sugertippy! newbie here but have to tell you that...your bag looks amazing! i was just looking at the mulberry website but could not find it. Have they discontinued it? It's the poppy satchel right?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

j9_gg said:


> hi there sugertippy! newbie here but have to tell you that...your bag looks amazing! i was just looking at the mulberry website but could not find it. Have they discontinued it? It's the poppy satchel right?


 
Poppy has been discontinued - it was out in 2008. They are often on ebay now .. & sometimes at the outlets if you are in the UK. The bag shown is the normal Poppy .. the satchel is much smaller & thinner with a long cross the body strap.


----------



## j9_gg

LovinMyMulberry said:


> Poppy has been discontinued - it was out in 2008. They are often on ebay now .. & sometimes at the outlets if you are in the UK. The bag shown is the normal Poppy .. the satchel is much smaller & thinner with a long cross the body strap.


@ LovinMyMulberry...thanks a lot for the info. Am sad at the fact though that they have stopped producing it since it looks like a gorgeous style


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

j9_gg said:


> @ LovinMyMulberry...thanks a lot for the info. Am sad at the fact though that they have stopped producing it since it looks like a gorgeous style


 
It really is .. I love mine! Keep checking ebay though - they do often pop up & the prices are usually pretty reasonable. Do get them checked out on the authenticate thread first though .. as they do get faked! x


----------



## elvisfan4life

I can recommend poppy - I love my choc


----------



## Fuzzog

I hope this works. This is my collection from a while ago. (I think it'll show on the left, under my name). I've since bought 3 french purses, oak Mabel gloves, and a beautiful medium Mitzy Hobo in oak. I'll hopefully be adding the photo of these, this weekend.


----------



## Fuzzog

This is my latest photo of my 'family'. Oldest member - the chocolate Soho, newest member, the Oak Medium Mitzy.


----------



## blueberryuk

Great photos Fuzzog, good to see you know what you like! Hobo style & french purses...........how do you find the french purse style? I am wondering about one


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collection, Fuzzog!  Lots of yummy chocolate in there!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ummm, and oak too - lovely!


----------



## Fuzzog

Hi Blueberryuk. 

I love the French purses!!! (You might have guessed) 

They have plenty of room for my cards and money, and they're not too big. That and the fact that they have the oval on the front - which I also like. 

I'm now awaiting delivery of my very first Bayswater - a chocolate one (surprise surprise!!). Can't wait!!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Everyone has very nice collections on here!


----------



## mssw157

Charlie - fantastic array and colour of Mulberrys! Love your storage solution!!!

Silver - beautiful collection. Particularly fond of your tooled Bays - what a stunner!

sugartippy - mustard Poppy gives such a blast of colour, beautiful!

fuzzog - love your choco-tastic collection! Beautiful leathers and styles.


----------



## Fuzzog

Hi.

I've put this in the Catwalk too, as I was unsure of where exactly to put it.

He's very dark, very strong, an oldie but a goodie, he's absolutely gorgeous - and he arrived today!!!!!


----------



## annaswe

Fuzzog, what  lovely bays! Congratulations!


----------



## Fuzzog

annaswe said:


> Fuzzog, what  lovely bays! Congratulations!


Thank you. 

He's my first ever. Quite old, but gorgeous!!!

I called in to show him to my mum after work today, and she wants him!! - No chance!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Gorgeous Bayswater Fuzzog!!! (Much better than Jemma if you ask me  Well done!!)


----------



## Fuzzog

DoubleDutch said:


> Gorgeous Bayswater Fuzzog!!! (Much better than Jemma if you ask me  Well done!!)


Ha!! Are you the lady on Ebay?! - Hello!! 

Yes, this is the one I bought instead. He is lovely.


----------



## Slowhand

Lovely Fuzzog - I have got his  non identical  Oak twin sister from the same seller.


----------



## Fuzzog

Slowhand said:


> Lovely Fuzzog - I have got his  non identical  Oak twin sister from the same seller.


Oooh you lucky thing.

I was looking through the sellers feedback and I saw that one. If you ever get tired of it - you know where I am!!


----------



## Slowhand

Fuzzog said:


> Oooh you lucky thing.
> 
> I was looking through the sellers feedback and I saw that one. If you ever get tired of it - you know where I am!!



 Thanks it's lush  But yours looks good too


----------



## DoubleDutch

Fuzzog said:


> Ha!! Are you the lady on Ebay?! - Hello!!
> 
> Yes, this is the one I bought instead. He is lovely.


 
That's me! It's a small world after all ...


----------



## Fuzzog

DoubleDutch said:


> That's me! It's a small world after all ...


See you in Bicester!!!


----------



## liz 1

Hi Ladies,

I haven't been on here in a while but I am wondering if one of you can help me.  I was hoping to get some information on the spring 10 moccasin bootie (shoe).  It went on clearance here in the states but only down to $486 from $695.  I thought it was still to high.  Then they shipped them out to the Mulberry outlet stores.  Does anyone know anything about these stores.  Or how much these shoes are now.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Liz, I can't really help you but I know all the outlets are in england and only post to UK.


----------



## liz 1

*Twinkle Pink* said:


> Liz, I can't really help you but I know all the outlets are in england and only post to UK.




Thanks for the information.  I guess it just wasn't meant to be.  haha


----------



## silver925

Thank you for your lovely comments! 

Might have to post an updated Mulberry family pics, there are a few more bags sneaking into this collection...even my husband can now understand why 3 Pasadena's makes sense. The brainwashing is working well...I could offer training on this?


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

^ Training would be well received on here, i think!


----------



## metalic glove

My Ledbury family:


----------



## MiniMabel

metalic glove - lovely Ledbury's; the silver is so unusual and striking!


----------



## metalic glove

Thank you MM, I just love this style of bag, and unexpectedly it really holds a lot!


----------



## appleproject

The bronze is beautiful


----------



## metalic glove

Thank you Appleproject, it is metalic foil. The silver finish shows through as the bronze wears with age/use.


----------



## ratrat

You managed to post the pic on the main thread!!  Lovely perfect family - all look happy together, congrats   It's really shame that you can't take all three out at the same time!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

love your ledbury's! especially the bronze!


----------



## metalic glove

I know, Ratrat, I love all 3 and the silver one is going out with me on Friday night! Am excited about the evening and taking my new bag! BTW, I have used my new smudged bays eveyday since she arrived, and she's had some lovely comments. Thank you very much!x

Thank you TP, I so love that style of bag!


----------



## cinnabun4chu

I'm new to Mulberry's and recently got two Alexa clutches:






















I got the black first because I didn't think I'd ever find the leopard, but then I found a leopard.  I was originally going to sell the black after receiving the leopard but taking photos of them together makes me want to keep both.. aughh what do you guys think??????


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

^they are both so beautiful!


----------



## cmaec

Both clutches are beautiful cinnabun4chun and it would be very hard to replace, if you sell one. I would hold onto them.


----------



## cmaec

Some new family photos.


----------



## Indiana

Wow, wow & double wow, Cmaec!  I especially love oak Redford and PVT Bays... and all three Rosies... FAB!  Not forgetting handsome Mr. Aston and Tiber Tote.


----------



## cmaec

Thanks Indiana. Thought it was about time I updated my album, and took some family photos. Lovely way to send a wet Saturday.


----------



## TheaBerry

Fab collection, love them all, even though I don't know the name of half of them


----------



## cmaec

Thanks a million Theaberry. I will go through the pictures and name them for you.

First picture from right to left and starting at the top 1:Choc/Oak Elgin
                                                                        2:Mauve Pheobe
                                                                        3:Black Aston
                                                                        4:Large Somerset shoulder
                                                                        5:Lavender Rosemary
                                                                        6:Mauve Pheobe
                                                                        7:Oak PVT Bays
                                                                        8:Oak Redford 
                                                                        9:Black Geena

Now the 2nd picture: 1:Oak NVT Hanover
                             2urple Tassled Roxy
                             3:Claret Large Smithfield
                             4:Coral leopard print Bays clutch
                             5:Burnt Orange Daria Satchel
                             6:Oak/Choc Bloomsbury
                             7:Choc Rosemary with bronze hardware
                             8utty Leopard print Bays Clutch
                             9:Ochre Rio Cody
                             10:Salmon Jacquette
                             11:Walnut Tiber Tote.


----------



## cinnabun4chu

cmaec said:


> Both clutches are beautiful cinnabun4chun and it would be very hard to replace, if you sell one. I would hold onto them.




thanks, i was thinking about getting an alexa, but if i do that, i'll definitely have to let go of one of the alexa clutches, wish i could just keep them all!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Cmaec, that's what is called "A stairway to heaven"!!
That is some family you have there....


----------



## annaswe

Cmaec that is one stunning collection!


----------



## cmaec

Thank you DD and annaswe. I find it very hard not to want one of everything!!! I love the older styles. The buffalo leather is not doing it for me I find it too slouchy.


----------



## figarogirl

Whow Cmaec, you have a stunning collection!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Wow!! i hardly ever get chane to come on here and cannot possibly keep up with the chat but sometimes get to sneak a wee look at some gorgeous pics - and they dont come more gorgeous than this! An AMAZING collection Cmaec....I love it....especailly love the redford!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

lovely collection cmaec!


----------



## metalic glove

Gorgeous bags, Cmaec, love the PL bays clutch!!!


----------



## Linnea

I am speechless! Amazing collections ladies!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collection you have there - have picked up on a few changes I think (am I cracking up, or did you used to have a Belgrave?)


----------



## corries2

Fabulous collection cmaec and the pics on the stairs are so effective. Your Oak Bays is looking wonderful and making me just a little wistful!


----------



## mssw157

Fantastic collection cmaec! What a pleasure to log on to this on a wet Monday morning!!!  Loving the look of the Redford. Such a varied and beautiful collection.


----------



## ratrat

cmaec, lovely colours, you know your taste & they are all fab!  (Oh I kind of miss my black Geena now... she was beautiful.)

Congrats


----------



## charliefarlie

Love your family Cmaec



DoubleDutch said:


> Cmaec, that's what is called "A stairway to heaven"!!
> That is some family you have there....


----------



## birkin girl

Wow Cmaec...I see at lot of changes...!!! We need to have coffee to discuss..!!


----------



## TheaBerry

My updated and quite perfect family, realized I'd forgotten my two scarves, but the most important things are here =)


----------



## DoubleDutch

Beautiful family TheaBerry! It's very well balanced too  And how big the Daria is, next to the Baywater, amazing!
It's great isn't it, so get them all out of their dusties together?


----------



## LovinMyMulberry

Wow Thea what a gorgeous collection you have there! Something for every day  Now all you need is a clutch for all those dates with Mr TheaBerry


----------



## charliefarlie

Lovely family Thea


----------



## TheaBerry

Thank you x3! 

*DD*, yes the Daria is very spacious. If it wasn't for the round shape, it'd prob hold a4 files. I find it a project to get them out, and line them up (and I don't have nearly as many as the rest of you)  One day, they shall have their own shelves in a wardrobe! 
*LLM*, yup! I'm all good =) Nothing I fancy atm as an evening bag, and not in a hurry to get one either, my bank balance needs time to restore itself  
*CF*, I'd get a Lily like yours in a heartbeat, but I've got oak covered (and didn't take to any of the other Lilys  )


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Smashing collection, Thea! Lots of classics and lots of lovelylovely Oak. You must be so happy with your little family. 



TheaBerry said:


> *DD, yes the Daria is very spacious. If it wasn't for the round shape, it'd prob hold a4 files. *I find it a project to get them out, and line them up (and I don't have nearly as many as the rest of you)  One day, they shall have their own shelves in a wardrobe!



Agreed! I'm constantly surprised at how much I can smoosh into my Daria and have her not be awkwardly bulky and misshapen. But she still looks stunning when almost-empty, too. Such a lovelylovely bag.


----------



## Ondrea

Great collection thea, a lovely oaky glow!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Great collection Thea, something for every occasion!!


----------



## GemmaLouise

Fab Thea!


----------



## TheaBerry

*ditzy*, I agree that it looks good when almost empty too, love a bag you don't have to fill up for the looks of it Thank you, oak is my weakness! 
*Ondrea*, thank you! I always want something oak, lucky Daria doesn't come in that, and I had to choose another colour 
*Lady F*, thanks! Yes, I feel I'm sorted for a good while now! 
*Gemma*, thank you!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fab pic Thea- and a gorgeous collection- esp love the daria- good enabling by your BF!!


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous pic, Thea!  It has really cheered me up, this gloomy Monday morning.  You have a few there that I would really like myself...


----------



## tortoiseperson

Lovely family Thea - your new purchases fit in perfectly! what a great classy, classic-looking collection.


----------



## TheaBerry

*elvis*, thank you hun! 
*indiana*, they cheer me up everytime I see them too 
*tortoise*, that's so sweet of you, that's precisely how I would like to be, wonderful that you think I've achieved that with my bags, I must be on the right track =)


----------



## nlichtman

What a classy perfect family Thea! Truly lovely x


----------



## ratrat

Thea, they are beautiful..  very well chosen!


----------



## mssw157

What a lovely family you got there Thea! Perfect oaks!


----------



## mum2theboys

cmaec said:


> Some new family photos.


 
This is the most enviable collection I have seen.  You really have good taste cmaec.  Your Elgin is to die for.........if you are ever thinking of selling!!!


----------



## kitechick

Finally managed a first group photo of my small but growing bag collection.







My latest purchases:


----------



## MiniMabel

kitechick - you have a lovely collection, all well chosen and different!


----------



## TheaBerry

Lovely collection, both older and the new styles, yet all so classic =) And your plum Alexa makes a great pop of colour!


----------



## kitechick

Thanks MiniMabel and TheaBerry. I am really happy with my bags but have to admit I am longing for more ...


----------



## MiniMabel

That plum colour!  I wish there were more bags in this colour, it's gorgeous!


----------



## kitechick

I love it, too. I think it brightens up every autumn and winter day!



MiniMabel said:


> That plum colour!  I wish there were more bags in this colour, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Indiana

Stunning collection Kite - beautiful beautiful bags, and all looking like new!


----------



## klp0213

Fab collection Thea!  Well-rounded and classic styles you've got there!

Kitechick, I'm totally drooling over your oak Annie.  I have one already, but seeing yours makes me want to get mine out just to look at her!  lol  I love how your plum Alexa pops against all the neutral tones of your other bags.  It's beautiful!


----------



## DoubleDutch

What a fabulous collection you have Kitechick! Totally love them all! What would be next on your wish list?


----------



## kitechick

Thanks for your nice comments Indiana, KLP and Double Dutch!

Actually there is another classic on the way, hope it will be as beautiful as in the pictures ...


----------



## DoubleDutch

Oh, how exciting! You have got the taste for Darwin then? I'm very curious now !


----------



## vesna

EW large sudge Bays
Oak OS Alexa
Darwin oak Bays
sludge Bays


----------



## elvisfan4life

two both pairs esp the sludge beauties


----------



## nlichtman

OMG Kitechick what a collection! So jealous of your Annie's!

Indiana what is the bag in your avatar it is gorgeous!


----------



## kitechick

There have been some new additions lately, so please find attached my updated Mulberry collection


----------



## Indiana

OMG Kite, what a fabulous collection pic! They are all gorgeous but plum Alexa really shines!

Thanks, Nlicht - a friend waved her Balenciaga First under my nose and I capitulated. It's a one-off though, my heart stays true to Mulberry...


----------



## kitechick

Thanks Indiana!!! I really love my plum Alexa...


----------



## Lady Farquar

Gorgeous bags Kitechick - I really wouldn't know which would be my favourite, they're all TDF


----------



## DoubleDutch

OMG Kitechick! What a fabulous family you have 
What a sight for sore eyes: thank you!!


----------



## kitechick

Thanks Lady Farquar and DD. 

Guess I became a darwin leather addict as well...


----------



## nlichtman

oh kitechick it gets better Wow!

Indiana I have never felt drawn to bal but that is lovely!


----------



## eye.spy87

WOWIE  tpf surprises me more and more every day! I love how if i see someone on the street carrying a bag i want i get jealous but viewing them here i'm just really happy for ppl...I wonder why that is?! Fab collections ladies...keep em coming!


----------



## Tweetinat

My small (but hopefully soon to be much bigger!) family:

















Chocolate Mabel in Antique Leather
Emerald Mabel in Soft Spongy Leather
Tasseled Blenheim in Purple Glove Leather
Chocolate Somerset Purse in Pebbled Leather
Emerald Long Mabel Purse in Soft Spongy Leather
Sagittarius Keyring/Bagcharm


----------



## MiniMabel

Tweetinat - I love your collection!


----------



## Indiana

Lovely family Tweeti! Beautiful colours!  I wonder what's coming next??


----------



## Lady Farquar

Ooh, that Emerald Mabel is my favourite, but it's a close call...


----------



## silver925

Lovely rich leathers, great taste and choices! These will see you through from Winter to any season! Wonderful collection...


----------



## Tweetinat

MiniMabel said:


> Tweetinat - I love your collection!



Thank you MiniMabel! I'm hoping it's going to be bigger soon 



Indiana said:


> Lovely family Tweeti! Beautiful colours!  I wonder what's coming next??



I would never have thought that I'd end up with such vibrant colours but they just seem to catch my eye everytime! The next 3(!) I have my eye on are apple green, red and aqua!!



Lady Farquar said:


> Ooh, that Emerald Mabel is my favourite, but it's a close call...



I'm not sure which one I would grab first in the event of a housefire (after the DH and DS were safe of course!!)... I love them all for such different reasons.



silver925 said:


> Lovely rich leathers, great taste and choices! These will see you through from Winter to any season! Wonderful collection...



Thank you silver - I don't think anyone has said I have great taste before  I can definitely see me using these all year round although I have to say I did pause before venturing out into the snow this morning with my Emerald


----------



## annaswe

lovely collection tweetinat! Green is my fave colour and its rare to see a nice green on a bag!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

How fab are those colours!!! x


----------



## Tweetinat

annaswe said:


> lovely collection tweetinat! Green is my fave colour and its rare to see a nice green on a bag!





Sarah Lizzie said:


> How fab are those colours!!! x



Thank you Sarah and anna  I'm really loving the colour theme I've got going too! Makes an outfit so much more fun


----------



## MiniMabel

Tweetinat said:


> *Thank you MiniMabel! I'm hoping it's going to be bigger soon*
> 
> 
> Another Blenheim, perhaps?


----------



## Tweetinat

MiniMabel said:


> Another Blenheim, perhaps?



 I'm hoping so


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely collection tweet- love the emerald- and love how you have matching accessories- I need lessons!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

and I agree red would be divine!! rare to find a good red bag so good luck


----------



## metalic glove

Lovely collection, Tweet!


----------



## P-M

It all started from a sensible black leather bag that I needed for my new job. Then I needed the agenda (actually got two...), then I noticed I really was a messenger kinda girl. Then the messenger bag I got was a bit too big...Once I found Martha I knew she was the one for me. Or four.


----------



## MiniMabel

P-M - you have a lovely collection!  I especially like lavender Martha; I 'll be looking out for one of those now!


----------



## Indiana

P-M your Marthas are gorgeous!

I'm with you on the look-out, Mini!


----------



## mssw157

Beautiful collection P-M! Those Marthas are stunning!


----------



## Indiana

I've just been back for another look at the Four Magnificent Marthas!  (Are you sure you haven't got too many, P-M??)


----------



## P-M

Heheh! Thanks for your nice comments ladies.  

Indiana, Im 100% positive that my 4-leaved clover of Marthas will stay with me untouched. At least untill Jazzy or someone else with Knowledge comes and tells me there are some other fabulous colours to be added to the family... ( I saw one off-white Martha at a Finnish auction site, but somehow it looked a bit too cold to me and had some funny leaf patterns printed on it which I didn't like that much.)

 :tpfrox:


----------



## tortoiseperson

Thank you for sharing your Marthas, P-M - another one drooling over the Lavender one here, but I also love the neutral coloured ones.  There's nothing as carefree to sling on and go as a messenger flap satchel, IMO.


----------



## IAdoreMulberry

kitechick said:


> There have been some new additions lately, so please find attached my updated Mulberry collection


Wow, what a beautiful collection x


----------



## steph22

My Mulberry family. It started off with the Bayswater and then the Alexa came along not too long after! Just recently bought the Jessie make up bag too.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely classics steph!!! congrats


----------



## Midlands lass

lovely steph - we are double bag twins


----------



## annaswe

That's a lovely collection Steph!


----------



## Noramor

Somerset NS Tote
Regular Alexa Black
Rabbit keyring
Mirror
Card holder
Coin Pouch


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Oh how chic your collection is*Noramor*! I've recently developed a penchant for black handbags after shunning them for many years! ..must acquire more


----------



## MiniMabel

Noramor - the pink bunny on your Somerset n/s tote looks really lovely!


----------



## Noramor

Thank you Sarah Lizzie and MiniMabel

I love my black bags... I use the Somerset for carrying all the things (nappies and extra clothes) for my little babygirl (she's 1,5 years old so maybe not a babygirl anymore  ) and the rabbit is perfect as the most precious thing she owns is a little rabbit I bought for her the day she was born 

The Alexa is my everyday bag and I love it!!


----------



## Midlands lass

Tres chic noramor. Like your profile picture too.


----------



## riceandsoup

Happy New Year, everyone! Thought I'd share a photo of my downsized Mulberry family. Now that chocolate and antique glace Vanilla Roxys have found new homes, my collection is down to just three bags.







I'm hoping to add a Hayden large shoulder bag in gingerbread and a Daria medium hobo (oxblood, maybe?) this year. And of course, sand Mabel will be joining the family very soon!


----------



## Noramor

Midlands lass said:


> Tres chic noramor. Like your profile picture too.



Thank you Midlands Lass 
I'm a naildesigner (is that the right name?) so nails are my other passion..


----------



## MiniMabel

riceandsoup said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Thought I'd share a photo of my downsized Mulberry family. Now that chocolate and antique glace Vanilla Roxys have found new homes, my collection is down to just three bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to add a Hayden large shoulder bag in gingerbread and a Daria medium hobo (oxblood, maybe?) this year. And of course, sand Mabel will be joining the family very soon!


 

A lovely collection, riceandsoup!  Will you add an updated picture when sand Mabel comes; would like to see them altogether.


----------



## hulahoop

Love the red bays and black mabel rice and soup!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

That's a lovely collection *riceandsoup*, the colours compliment each other perfectly


----------



## Indiana

Lovely little collection, Riceandsoup.  The leather looks gorgeous on all 3.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Great collection Rice & Soup - the 2 newbies will complement nicely!!

Just taken all my bags out of hiding for a 'check up' (our bedroom is so cold, I was worried they may be suffering lol), so taken opportunity to update family shot....




excuse the quality of photos - had to resize it.


----------



## MiniMabel

LadyF - you have a really lovely collection!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Thanks MM - made me realise how many I'm not using though. Will have to rotate them more!!


----------



## Midlands lass

Love the red bays rice and soup. And the choc Antony messenger. I have one of these and it's so useful

Lady F. What gorgeous classics you have there!!! Great group shot.


----------



## hulahoop

Lovely collection Lady F.


----------



## riceandsoup

Lady F, your collection is awesome!


----------



## riceandsoup

Thank you, *MiniMabel*, *Hulahoop*, *Sarah Lizzie*, *Midlands Lass*, *Indiana* and *Lady F*! Mulberry was the first high end bag brand that caught my attention, and while I've strayed now and then I always find myself coming back.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Lady F! What a collection, the colours, the leather ..


----------



## Midlands lass

Lady F, you inspired me to get my bags out and give them the once over as some have not been used in a while due to the weather.
So, a little piccie of my beautiful mulberry's and one of the marcie twins: wrong forum but i didn't want to leave them out


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous collection Lady F! Lots of lovely old-fashioned Mulberry leather in there... scrummy!

Oh!  Crossed posts with you, Midlands!  You have some beauties there too and I quite agree, you couldn't possibly leave out those divine Marcies


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Beautiful Mulberry family *ML* ...your Chloe girls are absolutely gorgeous too x


----------



## Midlands lass

thanks sarah lizzie and indiana, I feel like i am covered for all bag eventualities now.  it probably won't be too long still I start lusting after something else but I am determined to be strong and resist temptation - for the moment......


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely pics ML and LF- now get using!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Thanks Sarah!!  
Elvis - OK,will do!!
Hula - now what about an updated pic of your family, signature sounds gorgeous!
Mids Lass - love the Chloes too (seems a few of us have strayed off Mulberries in favour of Chloe lately!!)
Indiana - the newer styles just aren't floating my boat somehow (though I love seeing them on other people)


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ yes Lady F, I should really do one, soon I promise!


----------



## Ondrea

Lady Farquar said:


> Great collection Rice & Soup - the 2 newbies will complement nicely!!
> 
> Just taken all my bags out of hiding for a 'check up' (our bedroom is so cold, I was worried they may be suffering lol), so taken opportunity to update family shot....
> 
> View attachment 1286555
> 
> 
> excuse the quality of photos - had to resize it.


 
Looking good and what a nice little pouch sat in the centre. Lovely rich colours and perfect sizes for all occasions!


----------



## emilyenglish

Here is my immediate family! I have others, but I plan to adopt them out!


----------



## emilyenglish

LF, wow! And midland lass, my next bag shall be a Chloe.  Can't decide Marcie or paraty though. Love them both!


----------



## Graefka

emilyenglish said:


> Here is my immediate family! I have others, but I plan to adopt them out!


 
Your Mulberries look beautiful together!  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

Lovely family Emily x


----------



## sarahlouise06

emilyenglish said:


> Here is my immediate family! I have others, but I plan to adopt them out!



Such a beautiful yet practical collection! I would be lying if I said I wasn't jealous haha.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collection Emily! Ondrea, that Mitzy pouch has proved to be very useful - it goes in my work bags every day.


----------



## blivlien

riceandsoup said:


> Happy New Year, everyone! Thought I'd share a photo of my downsized Mulberry family. Now that chocolate and antique glace Vanilla Roxys have found new homes, my collection is down to just three bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping to add a Hayden large shoulder bag in gingerbread and a Daria medium hobo (oxblood, maybe?) this year. And of course, sand Mabel will be joining the family very soon!



nice collection riceandsoup!

midlandslass, i love all of your mulberries and your chloes! 

ladyf - great colours!

emilyenglish - great family!


----------



## Midlands lass

gorgeous collection to cover all eventualities emily


----------



## ditzyfordaria

Loving all the Mulberry (and non) families, ladies!

I could probably wear mine all at the same time for a "group shot" as I have only a handful. Might have to do that, haha.


----------



## nlichtman

Nora what a classic and super stylish collection wow!

Lady F gorgeous collection although black Annie is my fav!

Midlands Lass stunning collection and it would be rude to leave out the Chloe's x


----------



## Graefka

ditzyfordaria said:


> Loving all the Mulberry (and non) families, ladies!
> 
> I could probably wear mine all at the same time for a "group shot" as I have only a handful. Might have to do that, haha.


 
Do it!  I'd love to see your little family.


----------



## P-M

The Martha family has grown suddenly. The black sheep of the family is antique glace Martha. What other colours are there....?


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

..I'd never seen the Martha style until now, positively divine!!!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely shot P-M - is the other dark one a choccy one?


----------



## Kriscat

P-M said:


> The Martha family has grown suddenly. The black sheep of the family is antique glace Martha. What other colours are there....?


 
Oak, Olive, Choc and Mauve?


----------



## P-M

Oak, Olive, Black , Lavender (my first one a year ago as my Christmas pressie) and Chocolate. More pics on my album.


----------



## Lady Farquar

^ I wonder if they did a Martha in Ginger??


----------



## P-M

Not much info available of my beloved Marthas. I've been waiting for Jazzy or someone else with Knowledge to let me know what other colours than off white I am still missing...


----------



## MulberryGirl85

I didn't know of Martha's existence until spotting your glorious collection P-M! They are sublime!


----------



## Fuzzog

Everyone's bags look GORGEOUS!!!

I've never seen so many beauties in one place.  Just imagine what kind of display we could erect, if we had our own museum / display stand and we displayed our bags all together?! That would be something!!

xx


----------



## MiniMabel

Fuzzog said:


> *Everyone's bags look GORGEOUS!!!*
> 
> *I've never seen so many beauties in one place. Just imagine what kind of display we could erect, if we had our own museum / display stand and we displayed our bags all together?! That would be something!!*
> 
> *xx*


 

Wouldn't it be great if Mulberry had done an on-line archive as each new design/colour was introduced!


----------



## elvisfan4life

an archive would be great for each year - style and colour!!


----------



## klp0213

I'm sure they have one somewhere, but not for public viewing!

Gorgeous collections ladies!  I must get round to taking a new family pic - it's been ages since the last one and I'm sure half the bags I had have been replaced by different ones!


----------



## dion29

i have been collecting mulberry now for the past two years, and thought it about time i shared my bags and things with you...x bit it keeps on saying i cannot attatch picture can anyone help thanks


----------



## Lillemy_74

What a treat to go through during my lunch break! Gorgeous collections ladies!!


----------



## Olimpia

Hi! I only have one Mulberry bag 





Kisses!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Olimpia said:


> Hi! I only have one Mulberry bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kisses!


 
But isn't a lovely one!!!
Great photo too


----------



## taya19

Olimpia said:


> Hi! I only have one Mulberry bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kisses!


 
i am in love with ur bag,and i agree a great picture,artistic


----------



## Fuzzog

Olimpia said:


> Hi! I only have one Mulberry bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kisses!



You say you ONLY have one bag - BUT LOOK AT IT!!!

WOW - that's STUNNING!!  Classic and beautiful - and in the iconic colour too..

I love it!!


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

elvisfan4life said:


> an archive would be great for each year - style and colour!!



I second that


----------



## klp0213

Gorgeous Alexa, Olimpia!


----------



## klp0213

Ridiculously long overdue updated family pic  (minus the duplicate choc Poppy hobo!)







The bags with silver hardware:





The oaks:





Purses and pouches:


----------



## blivlien

lovely family klp!


----------



## hulahoop

^^^ gorgeous Klp!


----------



## TheaBerry

A perfect collection, *KLP*! You've gone back to more neutral coloured bags I see.

*Hula*, lovely to see you! Your new avatar pic is soo cute!


----------



## klp0213

Thanks girls!

Thea, I flirted with some fun colours and leopard print bags for a short while but I find it easier to use the neutral ones.  I like that most neutral bags look good with just about anything so not much time and effort is required in choosing what to wear.  No time for that these days!


----------



## Midlands lass

gorgeous collection of classics klp


----------



## hulahoop

klp0213 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> Thea, I flirted with some fun colours and leopard print bags for a short while but I find it easier to use the neutral ones.  I like that most neutral bags look good with just about anything so not much time and effort is required in choosing what to wear.  No time for that these days!



It is true isnt it? I fare much better with neutral as well, usually oak!  Are you not tempted to add something pink though KLP?  How did your quest to find a MJ bag go, I read that you nearly got a purple one but it was damaged?

Thanks Thea, nice to see you too!  My bag lustings have returned somewhat even though I have been trying to be good and stay away from temptation


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow Klp, your family has really changed since I last remember - all equally gorgeous mind you, but minus Emmy, Brooke, Effie etc

Hula, your little chap has grown - looks like a real character!!


----------



## wulie

Great family shot klp -so many (OK that's relative!), yet all so different!

I know what you mean about neutrals, but I can't give up on a shot of colour in my bag wardrobe!


----------



## kvamkvam

what a lovely family you have KLP! I love your collection of blacks with silver hardwear


----------



## ditzyfordaria

K, what a great collection you have now! So much changed from your last one (that I remember seeing). And of course I love your silver hardware bags but that Annie is one fabulous pop of colour. Anything you're keeping an eye out for..? As far as classic Mulberry goes, at least.


----------



## charliefarlie

Great collection KLP, and so well presented


----------



## ratrat

Awww KLP I would say you have reached the point that you know exactly what you love - great asymmetry arrangement, how artistic!    (Whatever you get next, you may need to buy as a pair....?)


----------



## tiggernic

FABULOUS collection klp, you've got all bases covered! x


----------



## klp0213

Midlands lass said:


> gorgeous collection of classics klp



Thanks ML!  A few newer leathers/styles in there, too, but I do love my classics!



hulahoop said:


> It is true isnt it? I fare much better with neutral as well, usually oak!  Are you not tempted to add something pink though KLP?  How did your quest to find a MJ bag go, I read that you nearly got a purple one but it was damaged?



Oak is wonderful, but I do get scared to use it on rainy days.  Annie would probably be fine but I wouldn't want to risk Antony just yet - he's far too new and un-patina'ed!

Yes, I desperately want something purple but no Mulberry ones have taken my fancy.  The one I really want (in my sig) is soooo rare and ridiculously expensive.  Still waiting on that lottery win!



Lady Farquar said:


> Wow Klp, your family has really changed since I last remember - all equally gorgeous mind you, but minus Emmy, Brooke, Effie etc



Yep, lots of changes.  But then I like to keep things fresh.  However, saying that, I think the majority of those shown in my pic will be long-term keepers.



wulie said:


> Great family shot klp -so many (OK that's relative!), yet all so different!
> 
> I know what you mean about neutrals, but I can't give up on a shot of colour in my bag wardrobe!



Thanks Wulie!  Believe me, I do want another pop of colour but haven't found the right bag yet.  I will though, don't worry - girl on a mission!



kvamkvam said:


> what a lovely family you have KLP! I love your collection of blacks with silver hardwear



Thanks kvam!  I love my bags with silver h/w, too.  Can't get enough really!



ditzyfordaria said:


> K, what a great collection you have now! So much changed from your last one (that I remember seeing). And of course I love your silver hardware bags but that Annie is one fabulous pop of colour. Anything you're keeping an eye out for..? As far as classic Mulberry goes, at least.



Thanks ditzy!  Ginger Annie is stunning and really is my mood-enhancing bag.  Love her!



charliefarlie said:


> Great collection KLP, and so well presented



Thanks cf!



ratrat said:


> Awww KLP I would say you have reached the point that you know exactly what you love - great asymmetry arrangement, how artistic!    (Whatever you get next, you may need to buy as a pair....?)



Yes, finally!  Taken me long enough, eh?  I do love my symmetry.  Most of my drawings were pretty symmetrical, back when I used to draw.  Hoping it will come back after my kids are a bit older and I have more time to be me!


----------



## klp0213

tiggernic said:


> FABULOUS collection klp, you've got all bases covered! x



Thanks tigger!  That's me, always prepared


----------



## sme99

A great collection, klp, something I'd love to aspire to in the future (in my dreams, anyhow!).


----------



## klp0213

^^Thanks sme!  I'm sure you'll get there one day - nearly all of us on here have!


----------



## mssw157

Super family pic K! Love the arrangement and colours you have in your collection now. I'm with you on the neutrals. I tend to go for them all the time and only have one bolder colour in my collection now.


----------



## Noramor

klp0213 said:


> Ridiculously long overdue updated family pic  (minus the duplicate choc Poppy hobo!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bags with silver hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oaks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purses and pouches:




What a fantastic Mulberry family you've got KLP 
We have the same leopard purse and pouch! 
Love them!


----------



## klp0213

mssw157 said:


> Super family pic K! Love the arrangement and colours you have in your collection now. I'm with you on the neutrals. I tend to go for them all the time and only have one bolder colour in my collection now.



Thanks mssw!    Your plum beauty is a fabulous pop of colour!  



Noramor said:


> What a fantastic Mulberry family you've got KLP
> We have the same leopard purse and pouch!
> Love them!


Thank you Noramor!  I can't get enough of the Oak Leopard either, it's fabulous!  The leather is amazing, too - I've been using the purse and pouch since last June, pretty much daily, and they still look brand new.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gorgeous collection KLP- it changes so much!! Very classic now- are you going for some pinks this season?


----------



## steph22

With the latest addition of Lily - a new family portrait!


----------



## TheaBerry

Iconic Mulberry styles that will never date - absolutely lovely!!


----------



## tiggernic

steph22, what a perfect core collection you have


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely classics steph- congrats- love the new oak lily!!


----------



## klp0213

elvisfan4life said:


> Gorgeous collection KLP- it changes so much!! Very classic now- are you going for some pinks this season?



Thank you elvis 

I think I'll wait for the A/W collection in the hopes that there will be something purple with silver hardware (please please please Mulberry!).


----------



## klp0213

Lovely, classic collection steph!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

You've got a perfect core selection to cover all occasions there


----------



## Maxmelia

Wow, you have such a collections ladies! I'm a beginner with only 4 Mulberry bags so far, but planning some new purchases all the time...

PM, I love your Martha collection (and noticed that you are also from Finland)! I happen to own the one that is missing from your collection - off white.  I love the colour and messenger style! 

KLP, now that I saw your beautiful orange Annie, that will probably be my next obsession. I already have one Annie in chocolate/oak and like the model a lot. At first, I still want to have that burnt orange Daria Satchel...


----------



## P-M

Maxmelia said:


> PM, I love your Martha collection (and noticed that you are also from Finland)! I happen to own the one that is missing from your collection - off white.  I love the colour and messenger style!



Hei M! 

Thanks for the compliment. Let me guess that you bought your Martha from huuto.net? I had my eye on an off-white Martha a couple of months ago, but somehow decided the leaf and -decorations were not nice. That was before I got my hands on the black Martha with the same decoration and saw how lovely they really are. The off-white colour might work well in the summer. Will keep my eyes wide open  for off-white and any other colour Im still missing.


----------



## Maxmelia

Good guess, P-M!  For some reason I was also unsure about that purchase but when the bag arrived, it was love at first sight.  Natural colour actually works well with dark clothes also during the autumn/winter season. I have used my Martha a lot. The only prolem is that I'm used to carrying a lot of stuff with me (I have 2 kids) and Martha could be slightly bigger.


----------



## Sarah Lizzie

steph22 said:


> With the latest addition of Lily - a new family portrait!



Perfection! x


----------



## klp0213

Maxmelia said:


> KLP, now that I saw your beautiful orange Annie, that will probably be my next obsession. I already have one Annie in chocolate/oak and like the model a lot. At first, I still want to have that burnt orange Daria Satchel...



Thank you, Maxmelia!

Good luck with your ginger Annie search.  It took me nearly two years and four attempts before I found the perfect one.  She's SO worth it though!

The burnt orange Daria is gorgeous.  They've been turning up at the outlets so it might be worth a call to them (if you're in the UK as they don't ship overseas).  Keep us posted!


----------



## dion29

hi ladies, i have been collecting my mulberry family for two years now thought i would share it with you all.. i love it and hoping to get a addition for valentine


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ great collection Dion!! Something for every need/occasion!!


----------



## kvamkvam

Lovely collection, dion!
I esp love your beige bags! And oak alexa, my fav bag


----------



## klp0213

Fab collection, dion!  Loving your black bags with silver hardware


----------



## little eyes

hi


----------



## little eyes

Everyone, I'm newbie here.


----------



## Fuzzog

Hello!!

Welcome!!


----------



## dion29

rrrrrrr thanks ladies, my fav is also my oak alexa ..
i am loving the bayswater bengal tiger, thats my dream bag at the moment, but its a month in india or the bag hmmmmmmmmmm ... decisions decisions


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Only two family members, I got them today, yep were 50% off (should I change this light grey Daria Satchel to Metallic blue?)


----------



## Malmklang

My family is tiny. Only one bag and a wallet - but I love them both! And now I´m saving for more  OS Alexa and continental wallet


----------



## nlichtman

It depends on what you would wear more also be careful colour transfer with your light bag xxx


----------



## Poppy bagfan

My family of bags as of today:
Black NVT bays | Oak Darwin Bays | Amaranta Prada BR4617
Tods D style bauletto | Prada 'nut' BN1889 | Black Jody shoulder/shopper
Orla Keily Cicely | Black Prada BL0620  | Celine boogie  |   Choc Somerset shopper

I am so spoiled for choice i do not know which to take to work tomorrow.


----------



## elvisfan4life

wow poppy thats quite a pic- gorgeous-but what a lovely dilemma!! You can pass a few to me for a while if it makes it easier!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lol Elvis - I think your collection makes mine look like an amateurs!


----------



## kvamkvam

Beautiful collection, Poppy.
I can see a square bag pattern! 
And poor you for having such a hard choice choosing


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lol!! Yes indeed I think you are absolutely right regarding the square bags!! No wonder the hobos did not fare well with me! I wonder if that would be an interesting thread...?


----------



## Tarababe

Wow, what a collection. Love your black bays.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Thanks Tara. Its the most abused bag in the country I think! yet still going strong! Love your dog btw!


----------



## Tarababe

Poppy bagfan said:


> Thanks Tara. Its the most abused bag in the country I think! yet still going strong! *Love your dog btw*!



Ditto....


----------



## charliefarlie

You have a wonderful collection Poppy, Somerset shopper fits in really well! Somerset Shoulder seems to be missing


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lol! You are eagle eyed CF! I don't really count that one - I would have sold it by now but its DD's so she won't let me! She prefers a radley inspired choc leather messenger tho!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Lovely collections ladies - doesn't matter how big/small, they're equally gorgeous!


----------



## Lizzydripping

Hi,
I'm new here and thought I'd share my little Mulberry family with you all. Only been collecting for about 18 months and hoping to add to my collection asap.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Welcome Lizzy!(I loved that tv programme as a child!)

Fab collection you have! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lady Farquar

Great bags Lizzie - can't remember the name of the black one on front LHS....


----------



## Fuzzog

Hellooo!!

I love your red bag - GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Lizzydripping

Poppy bagfan said:


> Welcome Lizzy!(I loved that tv programme as a child!)
> 
> Fab collection you have! Thanks for sharing them.


 
Yes, my dad nicknamed me Lizzy Dripping after the TV character!


----------



## Lizzydripping

Lady Farquar said:


> Great bags Lizzie - can't remember the name of the black one on front LHS....


 
Thank you. The black one LHS front is a Dahlia in black smooth polished leather.


----------



## Fuzzog

At last, I've finally gotten round to photographing my collection (as it stands today). Here it is - my 'family portrait' - bags only.


----------



## Fuzzog

I'm so sorry. What bad English that was!!

I should've said, "I've finally got around". Sorry everyone.


----------



## MissIndependent

I havent been in here for ages, but now om back.

And ive just expandet my Mulberry collection, with Lily  Shes soo pretty!

My first Mulberry buy was my Long Locked Purse, then I got my East West Bayswater and now Lily!


----------



## MissIndependent

Lasst photo of Lily


----------



## MiniMabel

Lizzydripping, Fuzzog and MissIndependent - you all have such lovely collections!


----------



## Fuzzog

MiniMabel said:


> Lizzydripping, Fuzzog and MissIndependent - you all have such lovely collections!



Thank you!!


----------



## Lizzydripping

MiniMabel said:


> Lizzydripping, Fuzzog and MissIndependent - you all have such lovely collections!


 
Thank you. I love them all. Beautiful "families" you all have!


----------



## Fuzzog

Lizzydripping said:


> Thank you. I love them all. Beautiful "families" you all have!



As do you!!

I'm REALLY fancying your red Bays!!!


----------



## MiniMabel

Fuzzog - I would love also to see a picture of all your accessories, you have some really nice pieces!


----------



## Fuzzog

MiniMabel said:


> Fuzzog - I would love also to see a picture of all your accessories, you have some really nice pieces!



Oh, ok - here goes.....


----------



## Lizzydripping

Fuzzog said:


> As do you!!
> 
> I'm REALLY fancying your red Bays!!!


 
Its my favourire too. Red spazzalato leather is just gorgeous. Bought a couple of weeks ago from Shepton Mallet outlet. Was a bit of a bargain too!


----------



## Fuzzog

I think I found most of them.

Saggitaruis keyrings: 1 silver tone, 1 pale gold tone

Photo keyrings: 2 Chocolate (currently attached to 2 of my bags) and 1 Oak ( my mum is currently using my black one, on her handbag)

Chocolate heart keyring / bag charm

Burnt Orange pom pom keyring (awaiting burnt orange Hobo to put it onto....)

2 Black congo leather purses

Trompe L'oeile scarf in pale pink

French purses x 3 - Oak, Choc and Black

Blue Leah purse

Oak / Tan Roxanne sandals.


----------



## Fuzzog

Oh - I forgot my Oak Mabel Gloves.....


----------



## MissIndependent

MiniMabel said:


> Lizzydripping, Fuzzog and MissIndependent - you all have such lovely collections!


Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

Fuzzog said:


> View attachment 1320597
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I found most of them.
> 
> Saggitaruis keyrings: 1 silver tone, 1 pale gold tone
> 
> Photo keyrings: 2 Chocolate (currently attached to 2 of my bags) and 1 Oak ( my mum is currently using my black one, on her handbag)
> 
> Chocolate heart keyring / bag charm
> 
> Burnt Orange pom pom keyring (awaiting burnt orange Hobo to put it onto....)
> 
> 2 Black congo leather purses
> 
> Trompe L'oeile scarf in pale pink
> 
> French purses x 3 - Oak, Choc and Black
> 
> Blue Leah purse
> 
> Oak / Tan Roxanne sandals.


 

Fuzzog - you have some really nice items!


----------



## Fuzzog

MiniMabel said:


> Fuzzog - you have some really nice items!



Thank you!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

wow girls! fab collections!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Lizzydripping said:


> Yes, my dad nicknamed me Lizzy Dripping after the TV character!


 
No? She always looked so sad.....but i loved her and wanted to be her!


----------



## klp0213

Lovely collections Lizzy and MissIndependent!

Fuzzog, your family is amazing!  So many varied styles, colours and accessories!  How do you find your Soho to use?  I like the look of the style but  have never seen one irl.  It looks big and comfy!


----------



## Fuzzog

klp0213 said:


> Lovely collections Lizzy and MissIndependent!
> 
> Fuzzog, your family is amazing!  So many varied styles, colours and accessories!  How do you find your Soho to use?  I like the look of the style but  have never seen one irl.  It looks big and comfy!



Thank you!

I lOVE my Soho - it was my first ever Mulberry, and it's just as nice now, as it was when I first bought it - years ago!

The leather is really thick, but it's not too heavy. It keeps its shape, whether full or empty, and it fits nicely over the shoulder - even with a coat on.

It's impervious to rain - I've never sprayed it and it's been through all kinds of weather, used daily when I first had it, through the winter.

It's big enough for all kinds of things, yet not too big - I wouldn't describe it as a 'oversize' bag. I think I'd compare the size to the medium Mitzy hobo. 

The shoulder strap is removable, so the bag itself could be atached to an alternative strap.

Can you tell I love it?!?


----------



## klp0213

^^Yes, I can tell!

Your description makes the style sound very user friendly.  Boy I wish I had bid on the lovely black one that was on ebay the other day.  ush:


----------



## Fuzzog

I think that one was a more modern version of the soho - if you're referring to http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUTHENTIC-MUL...omen_s_Bags&hash=item3f06fe57ce#ht_500wt_1156

Mine is from a LONG time ago. it's the first release Soho I believe. Although I was quite fancying that one myself - it looks VERY nice!!


----------



## klp0213

^^Yes, that was the one.  Gorgeous, isn't it?


----------



## Iammichele

it's so nice to see your lovely collection girls


----------



## sharkgirl

My new bag!


----------



## Maxmelia

It's so interesting for a new member to watch your photos and see what kind of collections you have. Now that I finally had time to take some photos and learn how to attach them, here comes a picture of my Mulberry family. 6 bags in 5 months.   You could say I'm a bit obsessed.  Fortunately I have some other bags and stuff to sell away, as this obsession needs money...


----------



## Tarababe

Maxmelia said:


> It's so interesting for a new member to watch your photos and see what kind of collections you have. Now that I finally had time to take some photos and learn how to attach them, here comes a picture of my Mulberry family. 6 bags in 5 months.   You could say I'm a bit obsessed.  Fortunately I have some other bags and stuff to sell away, as this obsession needs money...



Fab collection Maxmelis....I love the small one in the bottom right, is it a Hayden in Ginger????


----------



## Maxmelia

Thanks Tarababe! Yes, that one is Hayden messenger in Ginger. I love the colour and model but can't use it ofter as it's too small for all my daily stuff...


----------



## Maxmelia

It came to my mind now that actually the colour of my Hayden is Gingerbread. I think Mulberry also uses Ginger for some models, but it's more orange (?).


----------



## Tarababe

Maxmelia said:


> It came to my mind now that actually the colour of my Hayden is Gingerbread. I think Mulberry also uses Ginger for some models, but it's more orange (?).



It's lovely Maxmelia....I have the Hadyen shoulder in Black and it's so soft I love her.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

lovely collection Maxmelia! I like your annie - there is one that colour on the bay atm


----------



## P-M

What a fab pic Maxmelia! I don't mean only the bags but the way you have placed them in the pic adds up to the beauty of it all. My warmest regards to Martha. And grats on your new addictive hobby!


----------



## lola73

I love that photo Maxmelia.  What a beautiful collection of bags you have.  And they actually are a "collection" - they compliment each other in that photo if you know what I mean?  Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Maxmelia

Thanks Poppy, P-M and Lola!  
Lola, my colour taste has always been a bit unusual. I don't use black, blue or grey at all. That explains the harmony of my bag collection. 
P-M, my Martha says hello to your Martha family.


----------



## Fuzzog

Maxmelia said:


> It's so interesting for a new member to watch your photos and see what kind of collections you have. Now that I finally had time to take some photos and learn how to attach them, here comes a picture of my Mulberry family. 6 bags in 5 months.   You could say I'm a bit obsessed.  Fortunately I have some other bags and stuff to sell away, as this obsession needs money...



OOOh - You've got a Hayden Messenger !!!

I'd LOVE one of those!!! - I'm V V envious!!

BEAUTIFUL collection!!


----------



## Mulberry Peony

Now I've expanded my family a little more:


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Love that E/W! Beautiful!


----------



## Ondrea

I was thinking the exact same thing Poppy what a lovely colour east west, that would go with nearly everything you could wear and look tres chic!
What a lovely family mulberry peony.


----------



## Fuzzog

Lovely family. 

I particularly like your mini Mabel!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Time for a family shot!


----------



## Fuzzog

Oh my word!!!

That is an awesome collection!!

There seems to be a bit of a theme going on - a nice one too!!

Really lovely.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thank you Fuzzog


----------



## Fuzzog

Every one of your bags looks to be in beautiful condition - you can tell they're loved.

I particularly like your Ledbury collection, and your Alexa....... YUM!!


----------



## klp0213

My how your collection has grown, DD!  I love your ginger pop of colour!


----------



## DoubleDutch

klp0213 said:


> My how your collection has grown, DD! I love your ginger pop of colour!


 
My revolving door seems to be broken, KLP .
It's nice though, after having "tasted" so many styles, I don't feel the urge to buy. But as long as I keep looking on Ebay and such.... I keep bumping into great bargains which I can't resist . Or bags I mean to use as a fundraiser but end up keeping! Hopeless.


----------



## charliefarlie

DD your collection is incredible


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Maxmelia said:


> It's so interesting for a new member to watch your photos and see what kind of collections you have. Now that I finally had time to take some photos and learn how to attach them, here comes a picture of my Mulberry family. 6 bags in 5 months.   You could say I'm a bit obsessed.  Fortunately I have some other bags and stuff to sell away, as this obsession needs money...



I'm in love with your hayden! I really want one!


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Double Dutch- your collection is so lovely! They all seem like they can be used for anything, unlike mine!


----------



## DoubleDutch

*Twinkle Pink* said:


> Double Dutch- your collection is so lovely! They all seem like they can be used for anything, unlike mine!


 
Thank you TP! Your comment made me laugh! Why can't you use yours?


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

^most are oak so can't be used in the rain, suede clutch can't be used in rain either but my 2 blacks are crossbody so can be used any time!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ondrea said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing Poppy what a lovely colour east west, that would go with nearly everything you could wear and look tres chic!
> What a lovely family mulberry peony.


 
it is very like the stone that the bays came in a few years ago- one of my favs still!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

DD - gorgeous family pic- and wow so many changes!!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

I adore your collection DD...some beautiful bags there and a very classic yet logical theme.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thank you Elvis and Poppy Bagfan! I'm very happy with my collection. Every one of them makes sense . 
Now the Bayswater satchel would be a nice addition!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Maxmelia said:


> It's so interesting for a new member to watch your photos and see what kind of collections you have. Now that I finally had time to take some photos and learn how to attach them, here comes a picture of my Mulberry family. 6 bags in 5 months.  You could say I'm a bit obsessed.  Fortunately I have some other bags and stuff to sell away, as this obsession needs money...


 

Gorgeous collection! Love the warm colours. They all look so mint and beautiful


----------



## Tarababe

It's not the best picture but apart from my key rings which are on the bags here is my collection which to fair I am now happy with.

There is:

Black Bays, East West and Ledbury, plus Black Hayden. Oak Greta and Chocolate Roxanne. Also Leopard Mitzy pouch, Oak Pocket Book, Chocolate small zipped purse and Black Double fold purse.

Just a touch of oak, maybe I will venture more in the future.


----------



## elvisfan4life

they are classic and gorgeous tara- and Im liking that greta more and more- have you got modelling pics of her as Id love to see the size on?


----------



## Tarababe

elvisfan4life said:


> they are classic and gorgeous tara- and Im liking that greta more and more- have you got modelling pics of her as Id love to see the size on?



I did Elvis, but now I can't find on what thread I posted them and my eyes are going gooky from looking.  Sorry I didn't save them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

ooh I will try and hunt them down tara


----------



## MiniMabel

Elvis - here it is:-

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/fancy-a-couple-of-quick-reveals-651886.html


Mmmm - still like the Greta Satchel in Plum!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

aw thanks mm- my super sleuth- see I had missed this completely and didnt post on it- greta looks fab on you tara so versatile- a little like oak mitzy in one of your pics


----------



## DoubleDutch

You have a super collection Tarababe!! Wow!
Like Elvis I missed your reveal, sorry. You look so lovely with Greta


----------



## Tarababe

MiniMabel said:


> Elvis - here it is:-
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/fancy-a-couple-of-quick-reveals-651886.html
> 
> 
> Mmmm - still like the Greta Satchel in Plum!!



Thank's MM I couldn't remember where it was...



elvisfan4life said:


> aw thanks mm- my super sleuth- see I had missed this completely and didnt post on it- greta looks fab on you tara so versatile- a little like oak mitzy in one of your pics



Thank's Elvis.



DoubleDutch said:


> You have a super collection Tarababe!! Wow!
> Like Elvis I missed your reveal, sorry. You look so lovely with Greta



Thank's DD.


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Beautiful family Tara! Some real beauties there!


----------



## Tarababe

Poppy bagfan said:


> Beautiful family Tara! Some real beauties there!



Thank Poppy. I am still swaying towards another Oak after seeing so many on others but am shifting between a Pre Loved Bays and a new Gracie. Can't decide.......Or maybe a Roxy or Rosie.....


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^ what a delightful dilemma to have TB. A pre loved oak bays would be rather fabulous! Don't know the Gracie - will have to have a look at her!


----------



## steph22

Just seen your collection Tarababe - gorgeous! I love your Oak Greta and it looks greats against your other black ones.


----------



## Fuzzog

Tarababe said:


> It's not the best picture but apart from my key rings which are on the bags here is my collection which to fair I am now happy with.
> 
> There is:
> 
> Black Bays, East West and Ledbury, plus Black Hayden. Oak Greta and Chocolate Roxanne. Also Leopard Mitzy pouch, Oak Pocket Book, Chocolate small zipped purse and Black Double fold purse.
> 
> Just a touch of oak, maybe I will venture more in the future.



Beautiful, classic collection. VERY nice!!


----------



## Tarababe

Thank's Steph and Fuzzog, mabe one day I will venture to a bit of colour.


----------



## steph22

I keep saying that too Tarababe - but always end up going for the classics. Don't think I can pull off colour so maybe I will go for nude or grey next time at least its a start!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ but i love your classics Steph!


----------



## Midlands lass

lovely collection TB.  gorgeous bags in the classic mulberry colours


----------



## teddiescorner

Hi ladies! It's been a very long time since I posted anything on this thread and since then have made many changes. Here is my Alexa family, Bays family and Roxy family. I should also do a pic of the odd bods but by the time I'd taken all these out and put them back it had got too late to do more. There's also a pic of my accessories, but I'm sure I'll have forgotten to include something. I don't know how to post big pics, just ones you can click and enlarge. Perhaps someone can enlighten me  Sorry they're rather dark. The light was going when I decided to do this.


----------



## dazzlepuff

Wow Teddies! I loooooooove your Alexa collection  I'm also very jealous of your Ink Print Bays, it's right up my alley, classic with a twist. I want one!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Wow Teddies! What wonderful collections! I can believe your alexas - they look amazing!

Also love the double locked purses - if you ever need to part with them please let me know. X


----------



## elvisfan4life

wow wow and wow- this is the family we have been waiting for and not just the alexas!! Beautful collection teddies - thanks for having the patience to take them all out to take pics!!


----------



## Indiana

Oh Teddies, fabulous families!  They are all gorgeous but the Alexas take the biscuit.  Stunning!


----------



## Midlands lass

^ this sums up my thoughts on seeing all of your stunning bags teddies
just beautiful


----------



## teddiescorner

Thank you ladies. It was quite a chore getting them all out and putting them back afterwards but very worthwhile as I rediscovered the love for some I hadn't seen in a while. I love the mauve darwin Roxanne, for instance. She is really pretty. The hardware is a sort of bronze, but not the same as the bronze on the chocolate one. I've decided to keep out an oak, chocolate, black and a colour all the time, instead of just the one I'm using and change them weekly. That way they should get used. There are 5 bags in those pics I have never used yet! I've had one of them almost 12 months.


----------



## tiggernic

Oh my word, you have SO many stunning pieces teddies!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Teddies, you have such an amazing collection! I'm in awe...


----------



## annaswe

Oh teddies that is one wonderful collection! Thank you so much for sharing, lovely to see other peoples collections.


----------



## mssw157

Lovely collections everyone. 

DD - fabulous variety and something for every occasion. 

Teddies - OMG! We knew you were the Alexa queen but seeing them all together is something else!!! What a fabulous assortment of bags.


----------



## MiniMabel

Teddies - you have a lovely collection!  I love your tooled Bays "sisters" sitting next to each other!


----------



## TheaBerry

*DD*, great classics and a variety of true classics! 
*Tara*, fab and timeless collection, the Greta is a lovely pop in the midst of the darker bags =)
*Teddies*, wow! That's amazing pictures! (hope your insurance company has these pics too) Funny that the oak bays is so much paler/lighter than splodgy bays? Would you know why? You seem to really know which styles work for you


----------



## Tarababe

Thank's everyone for your kind comments. I am a bit of a traditional Mulberry lover, well the style as a pose to the leather as not a fan of printed or congo, like NVT.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Thanks from me too Ladies! I am very happy with my balanced - to me -collection. Still feel the ocasionally baglust, but there are no gaps


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow Teddies - what a hoard you have!! I can't tell which colour/leather the back middle Alexas are on my PC though - could you enlighten me please?


----------



## teddiescorner

Further thanks ladies for the much appreciated comments. 

DD and Tarababe you have some beautiful classic pieces of Mulberry at it's best. Lovely timeless collections. Congratulations

Lady F, the back row are the OS Alexas, Grey suede, Plum, Mini Patent Leopard and Oak.


----------



## kaybeeboyle

Wow Ladies, you all have some wonderful mulberries there!

Teddies,  speechless!


----------



## Aisuhimeriae

Teddies  There are no words


----------



## steph22

Wow teddies! What a collection to be proud off. All your Alexa's look stunning


----------



## sme99

Wow, Teddies, thank you for taking the time to show us your stunning collection


----------



## hipcity99

Amazing Teddies i hope to have a collection like you one day maybe !!


----------



## teddiescorner

kaybeeboyle said:


> Wow Ladies, you all have some wonderful mulberries there!
> 
> Teddies,  speechless!





Aisuhimeriae said:


> Teddies  There are no words





steph22 said:


> Wow teddies! What a collection to be proud off. All your Alexa's look stunning





sme99 said:


> Wow, Teddies, thank you for taking the time to show us your stunning collection





hipcity99 said:


> Amazing Teddies i hope to have a collection like you one day maybe !!



Thank you ladies for taking the time to post the lovely comments for my Mulberries. You made it so worthwhile the effort of getting them out to take pics. I have one other group pic to take of the others.


----------



## elvisfan4life

when do we get that one teddies- so I dont miss it!! please pm me!!


----------



## hulahoop

Oh wow Teddies, your collection is something else! All those gorgeous bags!


----------



## teddiescorner

elvisfan4life said:


> when do we get that one teddies- so I dont miss it!! please pm me!!



It won't be very exciting Elvis but I will let you know when I get round to it. If you'd like to take pics of your families and mail them to me I'll post them for you  Then our lovely tpf ladies and gentlemen will really have something to drool over. You must have four times as many as me and all gorgeous!



hulahoop said:


> Oh wow Teddies, your collection is something else! All those gorgeous bags!



Thanks Hula!


----------



## bag*mad*bags

flipping heck teddies!!!! iwould love to have a few of these bags!


----------



## IWantANewBag

That is a seriously amazing collection, Teddies. You have so many beautiful pieces there. You have fabulous taste and I love how your bags are so varied in colour and style. xx


----------



## nlichtman

Oh Teddies please do a group photo of the others x

Elvis please take a picture and email it to Teddies I am dying to see your collection x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Teddies- if you are around later this month I will email the birthday reveals to you to pop on- the family will have to be done in stages of little families when OH isnt around to see how many there are but I will do it one day- need to for the insurance!!


----------



## Ondrea

Wow Teddies what a beautiful collection, I totally understand the exhausting nature of photographing, in and out of the dustbags game! I am really sad though, once a few are out I would be happily to shut myself away with them in my happy place, turn off the phone and sit touch and admire! It really good you are going to get them out and use them then you get to appreciate each and everyone


----------



## Fuzzog

This Forum really is bad for my willpower!!

Teddies your collections are amazing!! Now, I feel I 'Need' a grape Alexa and a pink Roxanne!!


----------



## teddiescorner

Your appreciation means so much ladies. Thank you 

I have decided to leave out an oak, black, choco and a coloured bag to use for a week and to change these weekly so that they rotate. That way there shouldn't be bags lingering in their dust bags for months on end. This was a very useful exercise from the point of view of re thinking use.


----------



## Fuzzog

You're very organised!

When I did my 'family portrait', I ended up re-assessing the 'need' for certain bags, and as such, my 'family' has undergone some changes of late!

Your collection is stunning.........


----------



## MiniMabel

Fuzzog said:


> You're very organised!
> 
> When I did my 'family portrait', I ended up re-assessing the 'need' for certain bags, and as such, my 'family' has undergone some changes of late!
> 
> Your collection is stunning.........


 

Have you decided to keep your lovely blue Leah messenger?


----------



## kvamkvam

wow, Teddies. I have been waiting to see all your alexas together. And I was not dissapointed!! I so badly wanna come and play with them all  Stunning collection, you got such great taste Lady!!


----------



## armcandy3

OMG! I aspire to have a collection like teddies. Probably only ever in my dreams. awhh! absolutley stunning. You have made me smile and my eyes pop:girlwhack:


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Teddies, what can I say................an absolutely stunning Adoration of Alexas!!

I love it when a style becomes such a favourite that a collection happens.

So Teddies - do you have a favourite?


----------



## klp0213

Amazing collection, Teddies!


----------



## teddiescorner

kvamkvam said:


> wow, Teddies. I have been waiting to see all your alexas together. And I was not dissapointed!! I so badly wanna come and play with them all  Stunning collection, you got such great taste Lady!!





armcandy3 said:


> OMG! I aspire to have a collection like teddies. Probably only ever in my dreams. awhh! absolutley stunning. You have made me smile and my eyes pop:girlwhack:





klp0213 said:


> Amazing collection, Teddies!



Thanks ladies so very much. I really appreciate your lovely comments.


----------



## teddiescorner

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Teddies, what can I say................an absolutely stunning Adoration of Alexas!!
> 
> I love it when a style becomes such a favourite that a collection happens.
> 
> So Teddies - do you have a favourite?



Hi Ells, lovely to 'see' you! No, I don't have a favourite really. Alexa is my favourite style but I couldn't choose one to run with in case of fire LOL!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

^^ Visions of teddies with several alexas on each arm climbing out of the window, house ablaze....


----------



## teddiescorner




----------



## elvisfan4life

only after you have rescued Mr T!!!


----------



## FinnBays

Not a great picture (in my avatar) but wanted to show off my mini collection!


----------



## teddiescorner

And so you should FinnBays! Excellent Mulberrying .


----------



## FinnBays

teddiescorner said:


> And so you should FinnBays! Excellent Mulberrying .


 

Thanks teddiescorner, I am in awe of your collection!


----------



## Fuzzog

Lovely collection FinnBays.

 I love the colour of the pink one and your choice of shapes is lovely!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

lovely collection- can we have a close up of the little oxblood- I love this colour!!


----------



## kennedyflair

Teddies......I am in awe
Finally got around to getting mine out for a group photo!


----------



## teddiescorner

WoW!! What a great family pic. You have a stunning family KF. What is the front rhs bag? It looks like EW Bays but with a shoulder strap?? I'm surprised how much bigger Effie is than I thought. particularly loving the navy patent leopard


----------



## charliefarlie

Teddies, your family is amazing! Hope we get to see the "singles" too.

KF, yours is gorgeous too, I particularly like that you have all your favourites in Oak and Black


----------



## kennedyflair

Hi Teddies and thank you
The bag with the strap is a printed ledbury without the inside tightening straps-I attached some brass thingys with rings on that I bought from Cox the saddler (they clamp on) to the sides. Then I attached the clip on strap. The Effies do look large. (I use straps on those too! and they become satchels) It's funny how the bayswater look huge to me now after using ledburys for a while!


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ Lovely collection you have there! Lots of gorgeous printed designs - love them all!


----------



## teddiescorner

kennedyflair said:


> Hi Teddies and thank you
> The bag with the strap is a printed ledbury without the inside tightening straps-I attached some brass thingys with rings on that I bought from Cox the saddler (they clamp on) to the sides. Then I attached the clip on strap. The Effies do look large. (I use straps on those too! and they become satchels) It's funny how the bayswater look huge to me now after using ledburys for a while!



What an ingenius idea. Can we see a closer shot for more detail? I've been fancying the small bays satchel but this could be be less expensive  I've always thought I couldn't carry a ledbury but as a shoulder or messenger I think I could.


----------



## teddiescorner

charliefarlie said:


> Teddies, your family is amazing! Hope we get to see the "singles" too.
> 
> KF, yours is gorgeous too, I particularly like that you have all your favourites in Oak and Black



Thanks CF. I will get round to it one day


----------



## kennedyflair

http://www.saddler.co.uk/shop.html?cr=2463&pr=6504&pdesc=brass_handle_attachment






















hope this explains how I've done it! Pic at top-not very good but I think you can get the gist of it


----------



## teddiescorner

Thanks very much for great pics and the link. It looks really neat. I'll certainly be investigating and probably be on the look out for a gorgeous Ledbury now! Brilliant idea. well done!


----------



## Midlands lass

wow KF, your collection is stunning, you have so many classic styles and colours.  beautiful


----------



## Tarababe

Wow.. KF that's some collection you have there, stunning.


----------



## TheaBerry

*kennedy*, an amazing collection!! And very clever making your Ledbury into a messenger!


----------



## kennedyflair

Thanks very much for your comments all! (I have a new baby too)


----------



## nlichtman

Stunning collection Kennedyflair! Do show the new baby or do a reveal! xxx


----------



## klp0213

Kennedyflair, your collection is beautiful!  And the little clamps on Ledbury are such a great idea!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

^^Loving the little clamp idea onto Ledbury, KF.   

Congratulations on your new bundle and a fabulous Mulberry collection!


Anyone worked out if it would work on the Ledbury that has the side adjuster straps?


It does make me wonder that Mulberry have really only turned the £295 (2009 price) Ledbury into the Bays Satchel (£500+) for the addition of a liitle hardware, a tab or two of leather and a strap...................and the new leather isnt a patch on Darwin or NVT!


----------



## Indiana

Gorgeous family pic, Kennedy!  Wanna see your new baby too!

Also thanks for the Cox link.  As well as those ingenious clamps, they have cute Hunter wellies at 40% off...


----------



## metalic glove

That's brilliant, KF! Off to Ebay to check out Leds!


----------



## kennedyflair

My new bundle of joy is a beautiful oak nvt ledbury-it has the straps and I think I'd have to attach the brass attachments to the seams at the back of the bag. I've got some more attachments so I'll give it a go and let you know how I get on! If anyone else has a go lets see your results


----------



## kennedyflair

Hmm-not sure it would work on the seams now I've tried-I think the best way would be to pinch the sides like the lebury without the straps and attach the brass thingies to that. (It would probably leave marks on the leather though)


----------



## Lakrits

Thanks Teddies for posting photos of your fantastic collection.

DH was away this morning so I took the opportunity to bring the bags out from different places.


----------



## Indiana

Oh beautiful, Lakrits!  Love them all on the sofa in their dustbags too!
Your little Hunter messenger over there on the right is gorgeous...


----------



## Lakrits

Thanks for the kind comment Indiana. You are not the first one commenting on the little choc Despatch. A lovely vintagey model, this is one of the new version of that bag they made a a couple of years ago, I will keep it forever  It also came in printed and scotchgrain at that time.


----------



## kvamkvam

Fantastic collection you have Lakrits!! Lots of beauties.
Choc Ellison is so nice, never seen before! I want your Edie 
Funny pic with them all sitting in their dustbags


----------



## Lakrits

Ha ha thanks kvamkvam, I got the idea when I took all the bags out from their places. Ellison is one of the oldest bags I still have, not that much used to be honest, but an old time favourite and a stayer. Edie is coming out often with me


----------



## Caro20

Gorgeous bags Kakrits. A lovely classic collection. Photo of them all in their dust bags made me smile and then WOW!! on your display.


----------



## kennedyflair

Lovely! All very classic and timeless, great colours too-I think you've got a perfect collection there Lakrits


----------



## klp0213

Amazing collection, Lakrits!  You have all styles covered in the classic colours, brilliant!


----------



## Lakrits

Caro20 said:


> Gorgeous bags Lakrits. A lovely classic collection. Photo of them all in their dust bags made me smile and then WOW!! on your display.



Thanks for your kind comment Caro !



kennedyflair said:


> Lovely! All very classic and timeless, great colours too-I think you've got a perfect collection there Lakrits



Thank you kf 



klp0213 said:


> Amazing collection, Lakrits!  You have all styles covered in the classic colours, brilliant!



Thanks klp, I am thinking of you everyday now, wishing all the best


----------



## Iloverosie

Hello, I am a bit of a newbie but just wanted to say thanks for posting all your fabulous bags!  your Mulberrys!


----------



## annaswe

Lakrits, love the family shot - looks like they are all in their PJ's in the first one


----------



## annaswe

kennedyflair said:


> Hmm-not sure it would work on the seams now I've tried-I think the best way would be to pinch the sides like the lebury without the straps and attach the brass thingies to that. (It would probably leave marks on the leather though)




So inspired by your Led pics! Can I ask - the pic you just posted on the catwalk thread (nor sure we can post comments there) apart from your led looking fab - I really LOVE your scarf! Do you mind me asking where its from? thanks


----------



## DoubleDutch

You have got a wonderful collection Lakrits: classics and modern, for every occasion. Congratulations!


----------



## Lakrits

Thanks Iloverosie, anna and DD

Or, as DH said when he saw an SA at Mulberry search for a bag in one of their cabinets "it looks like in our closet"


----------



## Lakrits

Kennedyflair, I finally found your family photo, what a lovely collection !!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

I agree Kennedyflair. I especially LOVE your Ledburys. Your new addition is fab! I need one now, thank you very much


----------



## elvisfan4life

KF you have a gorgeous collection and the strap on the leddy is perfect!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lakrits I just love the classic colours you have- and your DH's comment- have heard that one myself!! men!!


----------



## moonlightfairy_

Lakrits said:


> Thanks Teddies for posting photos of your fantastic collection.
> 
> DH was away this morning so I took the opportunity to bring the bags out from different places.



when u look carefull on the first pic u can see that the bags want out...i really expect them to jump out of the dust bags


----------



## Fuzzog

Lakrits said:


> Thanks Teddies for posting photos of your fantastic collection.
> 
> DH was away this morning so I took the opportunity to bring the bags out from different places.


Beautiful collection Lakrits!!

I sense a theme.......


----------



## Lakrits

Elvis, moonlightfairy and Fuzzog, thanks for the kind comments.

But they are right elvis, aren't they 

Moonlightfairy, I am glad they don't  

Haha, I think none of us would take a family photo, or even less weigh the bags when dh is around


----------



## Midlands lass

beautiful collection lakrits.  you have lots of the classics styles and a few likely future classics like that gorgeous oak lily.  you really cannot beat oak, choc and black


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Wow wow wow!!! Lakrits your collection is amazing. You have so many of my favourites there - really fabulous! I have saved your picture to my phone so I can swoon over it whenever I want!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Kennedyflair - just seen your collection - wow too! I love it! I have a fancy for an e/w bays and see you have a few. Love the effies too! Sumptuous!


----------



## Lakrits

Thanks ML and Poppy, Yes it quite obvious I am one for the classics


----------



## creamchardonnay

teddiescorner said:


> Hi ladies! It's been a very long time since I posted anything on this thread and since then have made many changes. Here is my Alexa family, Bays family and Roxy family. I should also do a pic of the odd bods but by the time I'd taken all these out and put them back it had got too late to do more. There's also a pic of my accessories, but I'm sure I'll have forgotten to include something. I don't know how to post big pics, just ones you can click and enlarge. Perhaps someone can enlighten me  Sorry they're rather dark. The light was going when I decided to do this.
> 
> View attachment 1343300
> 
> 
> View attachment 1343301
> 
> 
> View attachment 1343302
> 
> 
> View attachment 1343303


----------



## teddiescorner

Lakrits said:


> Thanks Teddies for posting photos of your fantastic collection.
> 
> DH was away this morning so I took the opportunity to bring the bags out from different places.



Sorry I've only just got here. I'm frantically doing some catching up!!

Your Collection is amazing Lakrits. Just beautiful! Mulberry at it's best


----------



## nlichtman

Oh Lakrits such a wonderful collection! Nice to see a fellow classic collector in colours. I never stray from the fab colours x


----------



## Lakrits

teddiescorner said:


> Sorry I've only just got here. I'm frantically doing some catching up!!
> 
> Your Collection is amazing Lakrits. Just beautiful! Mulberry at it's best


 


nlichtman said:


> Oh Lakrits such a wonderful collection! Nice to see a fellow classic collector in colours. I never stray from the fab colours x


 
Teddies and nlichtman, thanks for your kind comments, the classics speak for them selves


----------



## fionarcat

Hi everyone, Just joined today and going up to Bicester tomorrow for my first purchase. Just interested to know (all you people with so much more knowledge) which is your favourite Mulberry bag? x


----------



## colony

Wow, so impressed with the huge collections here. Looking forward to getting my photo up asap.


----------



## colony

fionarcat said:


> Hi everyone, Just joined today and going up to Bicester tomorrow for my first purchase. Just interested to know (all you people with so much more knowledge) which is your favourite Mulberry bag? x



How did you get on at Bicester? I have a thing for the Alexa... getting one was a good choice. I'm loving the Lily now too. Everytime I see someone wearing it, it just looks amazing and so classy.


----------



## bclovesbags

posted in another thread but here is my Mulberry collection







or not, cant get it to work!!


----------



## Tarababe

bclovesbags said:


> posted in another thread but here is my Mulberry collection



:wondering No picture has come up?


----------



## Tarababe

Now it has after I quoted yours, how strange.....


----------



## bclovesbags

Tarababe said:


> Now it has after I quoted yours, how strange.....



yes but I'm trying to get the photo in here not the link. Sigh! I've had a long day, will try again another time!


----------



## bclovesbags

OK here it is!!






So I have 2 Bays, 1 Alexa, 1 Edie, 1 EW Bays & a Somerset


----------



## Tarababe

bclovesbags said:


> yes but I'm trying to get the photo in here not the link. Sigh! I've had a long day, will try again another time!



No worries at least we can still see them. Beautiful collection by the way and I did see and comment I think on the other thread as I remember them.


----------



## Lakrits

A beautiful classic collection bclovesbags !


----------



## DoubleDutch

Beautiful and classic bags that will last you a lifetime!


----------



## Poppy bagfan

Wow - love that collection bclovesbags!


----------



## FinnBays

New addition - oak pvt ledbury and R charm!


----------



## dazzlepuff

FinnBays said:


> New addition - oak pvt ledbury and R charm!


 
You have a beautiful collection there, congrats on Ledury, she looks so cute with the charm, I wish I had a one with my initials on it. I also love you apple and bug keyring!


----------



## _Hollie_

My babies


----------



## Fuzzog

What a beautiful collection!!

There's something for every occasion. VERY nice!!!


----------



## FinnBays

dazzlepuff said:


> You have a beautiful collection there, congrats on Ledury, she looks so cute with the charm, I wish I had a one with my initials on it. I also love you apple and bug keyring!


 
Thank you! Have been scouring ebay for a while and then two 'R's came along at once (different sellers), I also have a patent black R on my Roxy with the apple bug (been looking out for one of those for a while too).  Now I want an audrina butterfly for my bays...


----------



## kvamkvam

Finnbays: Lovely, classic collection. Your printed ledbury is so cute!

Hollie: Great pop of colours in your collection. Beautiful. What do you call the bag to the right with the big buckle? Never seen that one before.


----------



## Tarababe

At last I hope what is to be my final "Mulberry Family" picture, accessories and bags. Only thing missing is the "Silver Heart" key ring which has my keys on and I forgot to take a picture of. Oh well, you know what it looks like.

My Accessories:

Black Pebble Leather French Purse
Black Pebble Leather Mabel Purse
Black Printed Leather Agenda
Oak Mitzy Pouch
Chocolate NVT Small Zipped Purse

My Bags from front left clockwise in case you can't make them out:

Black NVT Small Anthony
Black Pebble Leather Mitzy Hobo
Oak Pebble Leather Mitzy Hobo
Black NVT Bays
Black NVT East West Bays
Black NVT Ledbury
Black NVT Ida
Denim Antique leather Regular Mabel

I think I have enough now and can not justify buying anything more. I also think I am now content with my collection having something for every occasion, I hope. No changing any of these bags. Maybe one day I will buy a pre loved Oak Bays, East West or Ledbury, but not for a while.


----------



## DoubleDutch

You have a fantastic collection Tarababe!  I love the way the blue Mabel (great choice ) stands out in the crowd... Your accessories are lovely too. I wish you get that peace of mind you are hoping for (Never happens in my case  at least not for long!). Enjoy!!!


----------



## Tarababe

DoubleDutch said:


> You have a fantastic collection Tarababe!  I love the way the blue Mabel (great choice ) stands out in the crowd... Your accessories are lovely too. I wish you get that peace of mind you are hoping for (Never happens in my case  at least not for long!). Enjoy!!!



Thank's DD, you never know do you. I'm hopeful until I see one of your Beauties again.


----------



## colony

My mini Mulberry family






Black leather Alexa
Gold leopard print Lily
Grape Mitzy pouch
Chocolate LLP
Black braided leather belt
Patent purple card holder
Gold keys long necklace


----------



## _retrospeck_

colony said:


> My mini Mulberry family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black leather Alexa
> Gold leopard print Lily
> Grape Mitzy pouch
> Chocolate LLP
> Black braided leather belt
> Patent purple card holder
> Gold keys long necklace





love your collection!!! its so cute


----------



## dazzlepuff

colony said:


> My mini Mulberry family
> 
> http://img19.imageshack.us/i/p1000352g.jpg/
> 
> 
> Black leather Alexa
> Gold leopard print Lily
> Grape Mitzy pouch
> Chocolate LLP
> Black braided leather belt
> Patent purple card holder
> Gold keys long necklace


 
What a cute little family! I really like the key necklace, haven't seen that one before.


----------



## colony

dazzlepuff said:


> What a cute little family! I really like the key necklace, haven't seen that one before.



Yeah, I first saw it on a email from M.com. My boyfriend bought it for me for valentines day (after I frogmarched him to the store!).

It's the perfect finisher for an outfit and the little keys spell "MULBERRY".


----------



## dazzlepuff

colony said:


> Yeah, I first saw it on a email from M.com. My boyfriend bought it for me for valentines day (after I frogmarched him to the store!).
> 
> It's the perfect finisher for an outfit and the little keys spell "MULBERRY".


 
It's very pretty! Well done on both boyfriend and necklace


----------



## Lady Farquar

I've missed some lovely collections on here lately - wow!

Tara - you obviously love your black bags don't you?  All equally gorgeous (PS. like the table too - just what I'd like in our dining room!)


----------



## _Hollie_

kvamkvam said:


> Hollie: Great pop of colours in your collection. Beautiful. What do you call the bag to the right with the big buckle? Never seen that one before.


 
Thanks Kvamkvam 
 It's an abigail clutch bag, there's a purple one on ebay atm I think x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Hollie- just gorgeous- remind me of the name of the oak one on the far right


----------



## _Hollie_

elvisfan4life said:


> Hollie- just gorgeous- remind me of the name of the oak one on the far right


 
Thanks Elvis, I'm very happy with my collection at the moment 
The slouchy one? It's a Joni messenger, even though it gets caught in the rain all the time the nappa leather doesn't mark- it's brilliant!


----------



## Tarababe

Lady Farquar said:


> I've missed some lovely collections on here lately - wow!
> 
> Tara - you obviously love your black bags don't you?  All equally gorgeous (PS. like the table too - just what I'd like in our dining room!)



Thank's LF yes I do like black sadley as I can't seem to settle on more vibrant colours.

Would you believe we have had that table for 11yrs now and I still love it. It cam from "Durham Pine" not sure if they still exist. I wish I could keep all my Mulberry's this long. Well her's hoping.


----------



## ruthie_1

I just like to 'show off' my family!  

Oak Bayswater
Pink Mitzy Hobo
Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie
Steel Spongy Leather Neely
Oak Blenheim
Ink Blue O/S Alexa


----------



## smally

ruthie_1 said:


> I just like to 'show off' my family!
> 
> Oak Bayswater
> Pink Mitzy Hobo
> Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie
> Steel Spongy Leather Neely
> Oak Blenheim
> Ink Blue O/S Alexa
> 
> View attachment 1407159


 
Lovely collection Ruthie, how do you like your Neely? I've never seen one irl.


----------



## ruthie_1

smally said:


> Lovely collection Ruthie, how do you like your Neely? I've never seen one irl.


 
Hi there 
The buckle to secure the bag at the front is a little tricky... you push of the knobs towards the inside to able to 'lock' the flap down.  Other than that is a very classy bag!  I absolutely love it!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gorgeous collection Ruthie!!


----------



## Wumzy

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113


Hi Flyvetjo,

Lovely collection of bags! I really like the oak coloured bag. What is the name of the style please? 

Thanks
Wumzy


----------



## flyvetjo

Wumzy said:


> Hi Flyvetjo,
> 
> Lovely collection of bags! I really like the oak coloured bag. What is the name of the style please?
> 
> Thanks
> Wumzy



Blimey that's an old picture. Think my collection has tripled since then. The oak bag you referred to is an Annie. Think Annie was around in 2006/7 but they quite often appear on e-bay.


----------



## Wumzy

flyvetjo said:


> Blimey that's an old picture. Think my collection has tripled since then. The oak bag you referred to is an Annie. Think Annie was around in 2006/7 but they quite often appear on e-bay.


Thanks for the prompt response. The Annie really looks nice.


----------



## Raelinn

Hi there, i would like to add my Edie and French Purse to the collection, they were purchased about 1 month ago and though I only have 2 Mulberrys for now, I am loving the both of them heaps. 

I don't think I've seen any Edies irl where I come from, it is rare to see Mulberrys but I usually see some Alexas or  Bayswaters, and I just realized they are rare on here too when I tried searching. I fell in love with the Edie end of last year when I saw them posted on a bag blog.

I also tried a black Alexa when I was in the boutique but the leather totally turned me off it as it made it look like a cheap pleather replica bag , the leather on the watermelon was much better though  but somehow both looked far more casual on me than the Edie


----------



## bag*mad*bags

wow great pics!


----------



## Fuzzog

Raelinn said:


> Hi there, i would like to add my Edie and French Purse to the collection, they were purchased about 1 month ago and though I only have 2 Mulberrys for now, I am loving the both of them heaps.
> 
> I don't think I've seen any Edies irl where I come from, it is rare to see Mulberrys but I usually see some Alexas or  Bayswaters, and I just realized they are rare on here too when I tried searching. I fell in love with the Edie end of last year when I saw them posted on a bag blog.
> 
> I also tried a black Alexa when I was in the boutique but the leather totally turned me off it as it made it look like a cheap pleather replica bag , the leather on the watermelon was much better though  but somehow both looked far more casual on me than the Edie



Lovely pair - and the grain on the leather match beautifully. Gorgeous.


----------



## Lakrits

Raelinn said:


> Hi there, i would like to add my Edie and French Purse to the collection, they were purchased about 1 month ago and though I only have 2 Mulberrys for now, I am loving the both of them heaps.
> 
> I don't think I've seen any Edies irl where I come from, it is rare to see Mulberrys but I usually see some Alexas or Bayswaters, and I just realized they are rare on here too when I tried searching. I fell in love with the Edie end of last year when I saw them posted on a bag blog.
> 
> I also tried a black Alexa when I was in the boutique but the leather totally turned me off it as it made it look like a cheap pleather replica bag , the leather on the watermelon was much better though  but somehow both looked far more casual on me than the Edie


 

Lovely, is it the small Edie ?

I am one of the rare Edie owners, small black, and love it !


----------



## Raelinn

Fuzzog said:


> Lovely pair - and the grain on the leather match beautifully. Gorgeous.





Lakrits said:


> Lovely, is it the small Edie ?
> 
> I am one of the rare Edie owners, small black, and love it !



thanks ladies. Lakrits - yes it is the small, i wanted a bag for myself but somehow it is still roomy enough for me to carry some of my boys items inside, of course I've always preferred to travel light even with them and my usual diaper bag  I am loving it too


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

Ruthie- Your collection is really sweet!

Raelinn- I love the edie too! Some people don't like the strap but personally i think it's really nice!


----------



## liline

I just add another mulberry baby to my collection: after a roxanne in lavender I went for a edie small in oak...can't wait to receive it!!!


----------



## babybluegirl

my mulberry family 

2 bayswaters, o/s oak alexa and the gold snakeskin mabel


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

May I just add Ladies that I have been seriously wow'd by all the lovely collections revealed:   my goodness what excellent stylish taste is on show.


----------



## Croxley70

Afraid it's out of date ...... have some more to add .......


----------



## Indiana

Oh Croxley, nothing takes my breath away quite like your Family Pics!  Wow!


----------



## elvisfan4life

AMAZING Thank you so much C- love the little shrunken one!!


----------



## ratrat




----------



## thebella111

Ooh this is a great idea! I'm currently waiting for a mulberry bayswater in oak to arrive from net-a-porter...I can't wait! I'm soooo excited, this is my first mulberry bag. I've only just begun my handbag collection, and mulberry is just so awesome! More pics please!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Gosh Croxley that is fantastic - thank you so much for sharing your Alexa collection and you have the oak leopard! xx

Oh no just realised you have two!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Croxley- is that a conker one hiding away at the back left hand side? is there grape as well as ink??


----------



## Croxley70

Thank you ladies for your very nice comments.

O/S Oak Leopard is in the back row left, Ink is in 2nd row right and Grape is in 3rd row left. Conkers and others will be added soon x


----------



## elvisfan4life

OMG how many have you got now!!


----------



## fionarcat

My favourite EVER photo. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## wondervos




----------



## nlichtman

Croxley OMG wow! 

By the way Elvis says she loves your families, I guess there must be more!

Wondervos, lovely Bayswater family xxx


----------



## starsnhevn

Croxley70 said:


> Afraid it's out of date ...... have some more to add .......



Excuse my language, but holy crap! Wow... I am IN LOVEEEEE!


----------



## elvisfan4life

starsnhevn said:


> Excuse my language, but holy crap! Wow... I am IN LOVEEEEE!


 
you need to search for her roxy wall!!! Croxley is roxy queen!!


----------



## starsnhevn

elvisfan4life said:


> you need to search for her roxy wall!!! Croxley is roxy queen!!



I just did... and @$^%$#@^#!$#!!!!! Holy H*ll! WOW. I thought I was in love with Mulberry, but Croxley is definitely IN LOVE.


----------



## elvisfan4life

amazing huh?????


----------



## elvisfan4life

makes me feel a lot less guilty about mine!!


----------



## starsnhevn

elvisfan4life said:


> makes me feel a lot less guilty about mine!!



Wooo do you have a pic? I was beginning to feel guilty about my 5 Mulberries. lol.


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Oh I thought it was Croxley that also had those amazing Roxy pictures - wow she has an amazing collection...I wonder how many Mulberry's she owns!


----------



## elvisfan4life

starsnhevn said:


> Wooo do you have a pic? I was beginning to feel guilty about my 5 Mulberries. lol.


 
if you click on my avatar I started some albums but have run out of space and it wont let me post any more- there are just over 100 in total now but that includes messengers and travel bags etc


----------



## elvisfan4life

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Oh I thought it was Croxley that also had those amazing Roxy pictures - wow she has an amazing collection...I wonder how many Mulberry's she owns!


 
check out the classics thread for her post and so some sums- at least you can see then how many of the top 20 bags she has!! (sneaky me)


----------



## starsnhevn

elvisfan4life said:


> if you click on my avatar I started some albums but have run out of space and it wont let me post any more- there are just over 100 in total now but that includes messengers and travel bags etc



Holy! Wowsers! I've minimized my bag stash down to 10. It used to be upwards of 20-30, but now with babies coming... sigh.. minimal is best (or so I've told myself). 

I'm also completely amazed how unique and different each of the Mulberry bags can be. I remember when I was in Balenciaga stage how even though they were different styles... they still screamed "Balenciaga." haha. 

I'm completely enamoured by Mulberry now. I have never switched out bags every few days before. I'm just so eager to use each of them all the time. hahaha. Maybe I've been bitten by something or I have a Mulberry disease... whatever it is. I LOVE IT! haha.


----------



## elvisfan4life

its this place its addictive!!


----------



## Croxley70

Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


----------



## elvisfan4life

wow wow and wow!!! love the BT conker and Petticoat additions! and the other little shrunken!!

How do you find the minis? see you have added weatermelon!!

and do you prefer os to reg?


----------



## nlichtman

Wow where are the Roxy's? x


----------



## elvisfan4life

there may be a pic of the roxys on the classics thread??


----------



## wondervos

@Croxley: I love pics like that! Makes me feel less guilty about my own modest collection, too 
Do you actually use them all, or is it more a matter of collecting?


----------



## ratrat

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....



my goodness - they are so beautifully behaved.... you keep them so nicely - you and Ellie should start Mulberry museum, I'm happy to pay to enter!  Touch, smell and try it on - Mulberry interactive museum


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Oh Croxley you have a simply stunning collection of Alexas, and arranged so gorgeous which must have taken you ages, thank you for sharing x


----------



## dazzlepuff

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


 
O-M-G!!!  I have no words... You are definitely my Mulberry idol, lol!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

I have just had great fun playing a game with my girls in which we decided in preference which Alexas we liked!  Of course my first was the oak leopard closely followed by mini patent leopard (which is my only alexa!) x


----------



## Isaviv

*A M A Z I N G     C O L L E C T I O N* 
:coolpics::coolpics:


----------



## elkington

your collection leaves me in awe, absolutely brilliant !!!! :okay:


so, which one is your favourite?


----------



## elvisfan4life

how you could pick a fav from these- this is the most awesome pic ever!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

OMG, so many Alexas!! My favourites are the conker - without a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## DoubleDutch

wondervos said:


>



Lovely Bayswater family, Wondervos! You have got a truly amazing collection now'


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


:urock:


----------



## starsnhevn

I thought I'd take a quick pic of all my Mulberry bags before some head off to new homes. 






Closer Up....
From Left to Right
Top Row: Black Congo Leather Croc Printed Bays, Stone Goatskin Bays, Chocolate NVT E/W Antony
Bottom Row: Olive Darwin Euston, Oak Leopard XL Mitzy Hobo, Oak Buffalo Shine OS Alexa


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely collection and more to come??

Adore the stone bays best- but I would! we are bag twins!! I think the colour is so similar to the new birds nest- it is maybe a wee bit lighter?


----------



## fionarcat

starsnhevn said:


> I thought I'd take a quick pic of all my Mulberry bags before some head off to new homes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Closer Up....
> From Left to Right
> Top Row: Black Congo Leather Croc Printed Bays, Stone Goatskin Bays, Chocolate NVT E/W Antony
> Bottom Row: Olive Darwin Euston, Oak Leopard XL Mitzy Hobo, Oak Buffalo Shine OS Alexa


What have you sold?


----------



## starsnhevn

fionarcat said:


> What have you sold?



I sold the stone polished goatskin Bays.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

I am incredibly jealous of all your alexas croxley ! OL, mini leo, bengal... WOW! I think that photo should go in the reference library if you have the time!


----------



## Wumzy

Lovely pictures and even lovelier bags!

Just officially joined the Mulberry club...here is a picture (not the best quality) of me and my new Mulberry Oak Bayswater. It looks so good that it has been sitting in its dustbag in my wardrobe...it's rainy season in Lagos and I am scared of it getting wet!

http://i1209.photobucket.com/albums/cc395/Lawumi/tPF pictures/DSC00334.jpg


----------



## CPrincessUK

Beautiful Bayswater Wumzy. My husband recently surprised me with a lovely Oak too. I am waiting to Collonil her!


----------



## Wumzy

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful Bayswater Wumzy. My husband recently surprised me with a lovely Oak too. I am waiting to Collonil her!


Thanks CPrincessUK! 

Lucky you! The Oak Bayswater is indeed a lovely bag. Please post pictures so we can drool over her...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Here is my little reveal. I have named her Oaky and absolutely LOVE her. I shall upload some modelling pictures as well


----------



## donnaoh

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


 Lovely, just lovely!...NO! it's breath taking!


----------



## DoubleDutch

CPrincessUK said:


> Here is my little reveal. I have named her Oaky and absolutely LOVE her. I shall upload some modelling pictures as well



Congrats on your beautiful classic! I have just seen your modelling pictures and you look gorgeous! A true Caribean princess ...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thanks Double Dutch. You made my day!


----------



## Divealicious

Hi everyone! I thought I'd introduce myself and my Mulberry family here  So here's Maggie, Emmy, Mitzy and Somerset 





My first Mulberry was the Somerset tote, it was a graduation gift from my mom. Emmy I purchased from a forum member (if you read this, hi Marjolijn!), Maggie is my favorite for taking to the office and my most recent purchase is Mitzy which I bought last summer while holidaying in England 

On my wishlist now is something chocolate... any recommendations?


----------



## DoubleDutch

Hiya! How wonderful to see you here :welcome2:
So glad that Emmy and you are still together! You have a lovely collection! And that butter Mitzy looks great too . 

As for something choc: How about a Bayswater? It's a beautiful classic and very useful for work too. "See" you around!


----------



## blueberryuk

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....



WOW Croxley!!!!! 
So have alexas taken over from roxannes? Which is your favourite?


----------



## smally

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


 
WOW, this is absolutely fabulous. It takes quite alot to make me speechless but this pic has managed it no problem. 
What a wonderful collection


----------



## Lady Farquar

Divealicious said:


> Hi everyone! I thought I'd introduce myself and my Mulberry family here  So here's Maggie, Emmy, Mitzy and Somerset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Mulberry was the Somerset tote, it was a graduation gift from my mom. Emmy I purchased from a forum member (if you read this, hi Marjolijn!), Maggie is my favorite for taking to the office and my most recent purchase is Mitzy which I bought last summer while holidaying in England
> 
> On my wishlist now is something chocolate... any recommendations?




Lovely collection you've got there!!  Echo DD's suggestion of a choc Bays, or perhaps an Annie/Phoebe?


----------



## wondervos

I would go for a Choc Ledbury or SBS! Would make a nice addition to your collection, unless you think it's too small.


----------



## Divealicious

Thanks for your suggestions! I love the Bayswater, it's such a classic! But I'm not quite sure if it suits me... Anyway, I'm on a shopping budget right now, especially now after the Outnet sale haha! But I'm going to Bristol on September 1st... I might now be able to resist a visit to Shepton Mallet. I'm keeping an eye on the SM thead in the Shopping forum


----------



## delaneygirl

Hi all,

I hope this works - I am no good at getting pics in links.... this is my Mulberry family! My most recent addition was the Black Alexa. My others are:
- Rosemary in Darwin Oak
- Roxanne in Oak
- Roxanne A4 Tote in Purple canvas
- Roxanne in Purple Canvas

I am most happy!!! 

flic.kr/p/a9GzFi







If this doesn;t work, here is the link:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/65958449@N07/6005660651/


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Probably about time i posted a pic of my little family.

My 2 preloved Darwin ladies


----------



## gunsandbanjos

The whole family


----------



## delaneygirl

how do you post images?


----------



## silver925

Very nice gunsandbanjos, that is a fab Mulberry collection! Classics and modern too!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

silver925 said:


> Very nice gunsandbanjos, that is a fab Mulberry collection! Classics and modern too!



Thanks nice to see someone else from Edinburgh


----------



## Ondrea

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


Truly quite breath taking, do you still have your roxanne's too?


----------



## Ondrea

gunsandbanjos said:


> The whole family


A lovely mulberry family a good mix of new and classic


----------



## Ondrea

CPrincessUK said:


> Here is my little reveal. I have named her Oaky and absolutely LOVE her. I shall upload some modelling pictures as well


A beautiful specimen and your smile shows just how much you love her!
Congratulations and welcome to the mulberry club


----------



## Ruby C

gunsandbanjos said:


> The whole family


Lovely collection!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Ondrea said:


> A lovely mulberry family a good mix of new and classic


 


Ruby C said:


> Lovely collection!


 
Thanks, i've been trying to get a bit of a mix. Am loving the classics at the moment! 
On a ban right now as all of my family have been acquired in about 7 months and i think hubby is gonna get grumpy soon It is my 30th next year though(april) and my mum said she would by me a Mulberry for it


----------



## alicia ong

gunsandbanjos said:


> The whole family



LOVE your collection!!!!!!!!!

Just curious, which one is heavier between the alexa and bayswater?
which do you use for traveling and everyday wear?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

alicia ong said:


> LOVE your collection!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Just curious, which one is heavier between the alexa and bayswater?
> which do you use for traveling and everyday wear?


 
Thank you I use my Alexa everyday, its quite casual i think, whereas the bays is smarter. They are similar in weight i think.


----------



## alicia ong

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thank you I use my Alexa everyday, its quite casual i think, whereas the bays is smarter. They are similar in weight i think.



both smart and preppy


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

delaneygirl said:


> how do you post images?



this is from the resource centre


----------



## gummypanda

ruthie_1 said:


> I just like to 'show off' my family!
> 
> Oak Bayswater
> Pink Mitzy Hobo
> Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie
> Steel Spongy Leather Neely
> Oak Blenheim
> Ink Blue O/S Alexa
> 
> View attachment 1407159


hi, where i can buy the Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie? I'm new to Mulberry bags. thank you. I love your bags!


----------



## ruthie_1

gummypanda said:


> hi, where i can buy the Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie? I'm new to Mulberry bags. thank you. I love your bags!


 
Hi Gummy Panda!  Thanks!

You'll be very lucky to find a Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie - i think it was part of the A/W 2010 and I waited absolute ages for it to come back into stock...  Your best bet is to check on ebay and even then, I've only ever seen 1 on there... 

Good luck... I hope you will find one!


----------



## Ali N

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113



Love it - I too home to grow my family. I currently have only one member in the family: My East West Mitzy Hobo. I can't decide who to add next...


----------



## steph22

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....



OMG! Just seen your post and my mouth is wide open. What a collection, how do you chose which one to use each day


----------



## gummypanda

ruthie_1 said:


> Hi Gummy Panda!  Thanks!
> 
> You'll be very lucky to find a Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie - i think it was part of the A/W 2010 and I waited absolute ages for it to come back into stock...  Your best bet is to check on ebay and even then, I've only ever seen 1 on there...
> 
> Good luck... I hope you will find one!



thanks for your reply. Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## steph22

An updated family photo.


----------



## *Twinkle Pink*

^What a cute family!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lovely family Steph


----------



## steph22

*Twinkle Pink* said:


> ^What a cute family!





gunsandbanjos said:


> Lovely family Steph



Thanks. It started with the Oak Bays and then it was downhill from here......


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Love your picture Steph, what a gorgeous co-ordinated family - something for every occasion there! x


----------



## fionarcat

Steph, they really do look like a family. Lovely.


----------



## Divealicious

Love your choice in bags and colors Steph! Jealous!!


----------



## Muldoon

Have finally got around to popping my current collection on. Have an east-west raspberry Maggie too but my friend is using her at the mo.


----------



## Muldoon

Love your collection Steph, got everything covered!


----------



## HelenAlias

My first post and I just have to say that I am jealous of all owners of the beautiful bags posted here. It's like eyecandy when you are on a diet.


----------



## bag*mad*bags

oh so many gorgeous families


----------



## SuzieCake

Hi  this is my first post (sorry if it's in the wrong place) having become the proud owner of a Mulberry Mitzy East West Hobo in black pebbled leather eeek! I love her and really enjoyed the experience in the New Bond St store where I made my purchase. The staff were super helpful and knowledgeable and got me numerous bags from the storeroom to compare. I initially went in to buy a Mini Alexa but it was too small and I have always wanted a Mitzy - its the perfect choice for what I want and very versatile.
I would love to share some pics - how can I do that from my files from my computer or do I have to post a link from Flikr or something similar?
Cheers
Suzie


----------



## marthie

My beloved little Mulberryfamily 

Mulberry Bayswater in Black
Mulberry Brynmore in Oak
Mulberry Daria Pouch in Black
Vintage Mulberry in Black


----------



## Indiana

marthie said:


> My beloved little Mulberryfamily
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater in Black
> Mulberry Brynmore in Oak
> Mulberry Daria Pouch in Black
> Vintage Mulberry in Black
> 
> View attachment 1479733


 
You have a beautiful family there Marthie - congrats!


----------



## DoubleDutch

SuzieCake said:


> Hi  this is my first post (sorry if it's in the wrong place) having become the proud owner of a Mulberry Mitzy East West Hobo in black pebbled leather eeek! I love her and really enjoyed the experience in the New Bond St store where I made my purchase. The staff were super helpful and knowledgeable and got me numerous bags from the storeroom to compare. I initially went in to buy a Mini Alexa but it was too small and I have always wanted a Mitzy - its the perfect choice for what I want and very versatile.
> I would love to share some pics - how can I do that from my files from my computer or do I have to post a link from Flikr or something similar?
> Cheers
> Suzie



Hello Suziecake :welcome2:
Congratulations on your new Mitzy. Great choice!
We love to see pics around here so please post 
I always use Imageshack.usa to resize the pictures and then copy the forumlink into my posts. (You can't use files directly from you computer as they would be too big.)
You can review first to see if it worked. 

Good luck!


----------



## Krush

DoubleDutch said:


> Hello Suziecake :welcome2:
> Congratulations on your new Mitzy. Great choice!
> We love to see pics around here so please post
> I always use Imageshack.usa to resize the pictures and then copy the forumlink into my posts. (You can't use files directly from you computer as they would be too big.)
> You can review first to see if it worked.
> 
> Good luck!



I have no problem uploading photos directly from my computer.
They are attached (automatically) as thumbnails, so the viewer just has to click on the photo and the bigger version will open


----------



## Krush

I finally also feel that my collection really IS a family! 

Here they are, my loved ones:


----------



## Indiana

Krush said:


> I finally also feel that my collection really IS a family!
> 
> Here they are, my loved ones:
> 
> View attachment 1481308


 
Lovely loved ones, Krush!  Your Effie is TDF!


----------



## Krush

Indiana said:


> Lovely loved ones, Krush!  Your Effie is TDF!



Thanks a lot 
Oh yes, Effie is just perfect. Had been looking for it for a long time (preloved), and suddenly there IT was on eBay. Love at first sight!


----------



## lia4

heihei, my first post 
ignorant that I was, just being falling in love with mulberry
here is my first one
bayswater in chocolate

:shame:
I see so many pretty ones here , I am starting to wondering about my choice


----------



## MiniMabel

lia4 said:


> heihei, my first post
> ignorant that I was, just being falling in love with mulberry
> here is my first one
> bayswater in chocolate
> 
> :shame:
> I see so many pretty ones here , I am starting to wondering about my choice


 


Hi lia4 - welcome!   No picture?

Please be assured that chocolate Bayswater is an excellent, classic, first choice for a Mulberry bag!   Time enough to add different colours later (which you will do if you hang around here on the Mulberry forum!).


----------



## totallyMulberry

Well, I finally took the effort to take a group picture. I am so very proud of all of them! I had to say goodbye to my peony pink Leah shoulder bag without having her photographed, which I regret. I got the Polly as a replacement and she is lovely too. I created an album as well, because they all deserve to be admired. I proudly present......


----------



## gunsandbanjos

totallyMulberry said:


> Well, I finally took the effort to take a group picture. I am so very proud of all of them! I had to say goodbye to my peony pink Leah shoulder bag without having her photographed, which I regret. I got the Polly as a replacement and she is lovely too. I created an album as well, because they all deserve to be admired. I proudly present......


 
Lovely family! Your Alexa is beautiful, and i want your Mitzy I never used to like Mitzy but it is definitely growing on me.


----------



## totallyMulberry

thank you gunsandbanjos, I love the Mitzy too. Thought I had to be careful with color transfer, but it hasn't happened. I'm glad, one baby Tillie is enough. Not gonna try it with my dark jeans though.


----------



## Inem

Your Mulberry family is very pretty, TotallyMulberry. Love the Tillie & Polly.

Here is my little family
A4 Chocolate Roxanne tote
Black printed Bayswater
Regular Ink Alexa
Regular Red Goatskin Mabel


----------



## Lady Farquar

^^ lovely collection you have there - and the same for Krush, Marthie & Totallymulberry


----------



## totallyMulberry

Inem, I love your family, they are all beautiful. I would love to have a Mabel as well, it's perfect.


----------



## Krush

Lady Farquar said:


> ^^ lovely collection you have there - and the same for Krush, Marthie & Totallymulberry



Thanks


----------



## Inem

*Lady F* and *TotallyMulberry* thank you.

*TotallyMulberry* there are some Mabel bags floating around at the moment. Lovehandbags has black goatskin, mylittleboutique has pink patent and bagboudoir has the purple and denim ones. Sadly no emerald though.


----------



## totallyMulberry

thank you lady farquar.
Inem, I've seen the Mabels, but really should't buy a bag now, I hope the emerald doesn't show up soon(don't say that I wouldn't want to know, haha)


----------



## Ebonynoir

totallyMulberry said:


> Well, I finally took the effort to take a group picture. I am so very proud of all of them! I had to say goodbye to my peony pink Leah shoulder bag without having her photographed, which I regret. I got the Polly as a replacement and she is lovely too. I created an album as well, because they all deserve to be admired. I proudly present......




lovely collections!


----------



## EvelinaMaria

Totally _LOVELY_ families here!

And I'm still wayting for my first one..


----------



## pinay28

What a gorgeous family! 



gunsandbanjos said:


> The whole family


----------



## pinay28

Croxley70 said:


> Thank you for your very nice comments .... This is it .... for now ....


 
 

 



Wow!!!


----------



## Mariialk

Umm... I'm not sure how this posting pics works, but let's give it a try.

Here's my little family:

Romilly in Choc
Elgin in Oak
Piccadilly in Oak
Rockley in Black
Roxy in Choc

I am making this posting today since my beautiful Rockley cannot make it to these family pics any later, as he will be rehomed from tomorrow on. I will miss him, but never really got into his character.  I'm sure he will have a good home now, though! 

One could say I have collected my small family quite recently, since my first Mulberry (the ever-lovely Roxanne) only found her way to me in January. But what can a girl do; when it hits hard, it hits hard. Thanks for all the advice I've gotten from you lovely ladies in the "Authenticate" thread! Hope there will be new family members soon...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thanks Pinay


----------



## Laura_Mulberry

I'm blown away by the these huge Mulberry familys! I currently have one Darwin Roxy chocolate but this inspires me to do some serious saving as next on my wishlist is
Darwin Oak Roxanne (if anyone is selling one message me) I dont want NVT
Bayswater Chocolate
Bayswater Oak

You lot must do some serious saving, but it looks worth it! x


----------



## Zela

Oak Bayswater
Black Daria sleeve for macbook pro 13"
Oak Lily
Black Mitzy zip pouch


----------



## clp moo em

My Mulberrys! Oversized Roxanne tote, Mitzy hobo petticoat and Regular Oak Alexa


----------



## sarahlouise06

totallyMulberry said:


> Well, I finally took the effort to take a group picture. I am so very proud of all of them! I had to say goodbye to my peony pink Leah shoulder bag without having her photographed, which I regret. I got the Polly as a replacement and she is lovely too. I created an album as well, because they all deserve to be admired. I proudly present......



What a STUNNING collection - I'm so jealous!!


----------



## totallyMulberry

thank you so much sarahlouise. I love and use them all. Mulberry bags are my one and only addiction. I don't even care for any other designer. What kind of bags do you have?


----------



## seasons-change

My oak family of "Mulberries".. 
Might need to go black next time..


----------



## Ondrea

seasons-change said:


> My oak family of "Mulberries"..
> Might need to go black next time..



A lovely oak family a size for every requirement.


----------



## Laura_Mulberry

Here is my small family, I do love Roxanne's in Darwin. Need to build on it though I'm eyeing up an Oak and Chocolate Bayswater next plus a french purse, keeping it classic first.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

I discovered mulberry in August and have collected my 'family' since then. Through these bags I have 'met' some wonderful people who share this love of bags. 
My husband is threatening me with a retreat to a convent with no outside contact; as a method of helping me with my 'addiction'.....   personally I don't think I need any help, I think I'm managing very well all by myself :giggles:
What do you think....?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mooshooshoo that is brilliant. I laughed so hard then showed hubby so he saw how 'good' I was. My collection has expanded a lot too but in two minds as to whether I should show it


----------



## MiniMabel

CPrincessUK said:


> Mooshooshoo that is brilliant. I laughed so hard then showed hubby so he saw how 'good' I was. My collection has expanded a lot too but in two minds as to whether I should show it


 

CPrincessUK - don't be shy, please show your collection!   We love to see them!


----------



## DoubleDutch

CPrincessUK said:


> Mooshooshoo that is brilliant. I laughed so hard then showed hubby so he saw how 'good' I was. My collection has expanded a lot too but in two minds as to whether I should show it



You are safe with us....


----------



## bettymuc77

Mooshooshoo said:
			
		

> I discovered mulberry in August and have collected my 'family' since then. Through these bags I have 'met' some wonderful people who share this love of bags.
> My husband is threatening me with a retreat to a convent with no outside contact; as a method of helping me with my 'addiction'.....   personally I don't think I need any help, I think I'm managing very well all by myself :giggles:
> What do you think....?



Aww - gorgeous and colorful collection!

I'm also pretty new to Mulberry (bought my first bag in September and the collection has grown since then: bags, iPhone covers, keyrings, ...) - really have to take pics soon!

And noo, we're definitely NOT addicted - with our purchases we're helping the economy, aren't we? )


----------



## Mooshooshoo

CPrincessUK said:


> Mooshooshoo that is brilliant. I laughed so hard then showed hubby so he saw how 'good' I was. My collection has expanded a lot too but in two minds as to whether I should show it



Thank you - I am very lucky (but don't tell him I said so ) I have promised him faithfully that's it now for this year...(think about it) 
Come on - show.............


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ok ladies. My collection is
Eggplant Bays
Black Bays
Oak Bays
Choc Bays (bought off eBay after Oaky before I knew about purse forum authentication so questionable)
Black East West printed from outlet
Black Buffalo Shine Lily
Daria medium hobo Oxblood (naughtipidgins)
Daria satchel Black (naughtipidgins)
All others bought from mulberry.com or selfridges or Heathrow.
To be honest I will never buy from eBay again as it is just not worth the risk!
So Mooshooshoo I am as bad 'good' as you as my collection started in June! Haha
I am not home currently but hopefully will find time at some point.
Really would like grey and a bright pink bag. But may move on to Balenciaga if I don't like anything when I go through Heathrow in March


----------



## CPrincessUK

Haha Mooshooshoo what are you thinking about for 2012? Could you list the ones you have? There are some pretty pink things I cant make out!
Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

CPrincessUK said:


> Ok ladies. My collection is
> Eggplant Bays
> Black Bays
> Oak Bays
> Choc Bays (bought off eBay after Oaky before I knew about purse forum authentication so questionable)
> Black East West printed from outlet
> Black Buffalo Shine Lily
> Daria medium hobo Oxblood (naughtipidgins)
> Daria satchel Black (naughtipidgins)
> All others bought from mulberry.com or selfridges or Heathrow.
> To be honest I will never buy from eBay again as it is just not worth the risk!
> So Mooshooshoo I am as bad 'good' as you as my collection started in June! Haha
> I am not home currently but hopefully will find time at some point.
> Really would like grey and a bright pink bag. But may move on to Balenciaga if I don't like anything when I go through Heathrow in March





Sounds like a fab collection. Looking forward to seeing pics...hope you post some for us soon:okay:


----------



## Mooshooshoo

CPrincessUK said:


> Haha Mooshooshoo what are you thinking about for 2012? Could you list the ones you have? There are some pretty pink things I cant make out!
> Happy New Year to all you lovely ladies.



Am trying hard not to - unless I am going to feed the children bread and water all year (lol). Johnny bought me a foxglove bays but I can't have even a sniff before my birthday (end Jan). I do rather like the new midnight heritage bayshttp://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5795/6954/moreviews/
and the summer khaki large snake postman's lock satchelhttp://www.mulberry.com/#/storefront/c5697/6815/moreviews/
will message you a list.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oh Mooshooshoo I love the Foxglove bays!! Waiting to see if pink effie is as gorgeous as don't want a bag as big as Bays casually. She will be gorgeous. Your collection is absolutely stunning. Thanks for sending me the list.


----------



## totallyMulberry

what a rainbow of colors. Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

OMG Mooshooshoo, that is an incredible collection that you have gathered since August!  I did exactly the same as CPrincessUK and showed my husband!  Makes me look an angel!  Enjoy, you're gonna need two beds for display purposes when you update us on your family next!


----------



## asianjade

OMG... what a GORGEOUS collection !!!!!  Love all your BAYS  and you make very good choice on the color. RED & PINK my favourites too. 



Mooshooshoo said:


> I discovered mulberry in August and have collected my 'family' since then. Through these bags I have 'met' some wonderful people who share this love of bags.
> My husband is threatening me with a retreat to a convent with no outside contact; as a method of helping me with my 'addiction'..... personally I don't think I need any help, I think I'm managing very well all by myself :giggles:
> What do you think....?


----------



## blivlien

what a gorgeous collection mooshooshoo!


----------



## smally

Lovely collection Mooshooshoo, I see a little familiar face nestling in there!
You've done incredibly well, your foxglove bays will fit it perfectly when you get it


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thanks All,
Yes Smally she's there with her big sister and various other TS bits...one day I will find a bays to go with them.....


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Fab collection Mooshooshoo. I can see why the convent beckons!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thanks Gunsandbanjos,

Does this mean you aren't coming with me.......?sad:


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Not quite yet


----------



## Mooshooshoo

gunsandbanjos said:


> Not quite yet



You will write to me though...?

Mind you after today's little escapade (all your fault for making me look up eggplant EW Mitzy - now look what's happened) you'd better start writing now. Johnny's pumping up his tyres as we 'speak'! I've hidden the sat nav and may go and lock myself in the airing cupboard for a few days... if I take the chocolate log and a family sized bag of peanuts I should be fine till the weekend.:giggles::help:


----------



## LornaLou

WOW! That is quite a collection!


----------



## BettyLace

The colors in this collection are amazing, congrats!


----------



## cappys

gummypanda said:


> hi, where i can buy the Powder Beige Heavy Grain Edie? I'm new to Mulberry bags. thank you. I love your bags!


You have a very lovely collection.  I love the satchels...back to m.com


----------



## sweetymooth

i have been a fully paid up member of the handbag addict group since June last year.  I went into Mulberry at Terminal 5 and was intoxicated by the smell of the beautiful leather.  At that point I couldn't understand how anyone would pay 700 quid for a bag.  However with my first sale in the summer, I was hooked.  Here are my beauties - I love them


----------



## bettymuc77

sweetymooth said:
			
		

> i have been a fully paid up member of the handbag addict group since June last year.  I went into Mulberry at Terminal 5 and was intoxicated by the smell of the beautiful leather.  At that point I couldn't understand how anyone would pay 700 quid for a bag.  However with my first sale in the summer, I was hooked.  Here are my beauties - I love them



What a beautiful collection - love the colors!


----------



## lulu09

Sweetymooth - lovely collection. Just spotted your gorgeous travel wallet - I too became the proud owner of one of those at Christmas and I can't wait until Saturday as I'm flying so will be able to take her on her maiden voyage!


----------



## LornaLou

WOW! You have a gorgeous collection! I love the purple and red, so pretty!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

sweetymooth said:


> i have been a fully paid up member of the handbag addict group since June last year.  I went into Mulberry at Terminal 5 and was intoxicated by the smell of the beautiful leather.  At that point I couldn't understand how anyone would pay 700 quid for a bag.  However with my first sale in the summer, I was hooked.  Here are my beauties - I love them


Fabulous collection!!!! I love your Alexa, is it ink or grape?


----------



## sweetymooth

gunsandbanjos said:


> Fabulous collection!!!! I love your Alexa, is it ink or grape?



Grape   Got her last year in the outlet at Shepton Mallet.  I use her virtually everyday


----------



## Loveheart

A family photo!

My Rio Ayer is my first M bag yonks ago, I rarely use it now but the leafther is great and can't part with my firstborn!


----------



## figarogirl

I love your collection love heart - you have great taste.


----------



## designerdiva40

Loveheart said:


> A family photo!
> 
> My Rio Ayer is my first M bag yonks ago, I rarely use it now but the leafther is great and can't part with my firstborn!



Lovely collection


----------



## totallyMulberry

I like your collection. Lights, darks, oaks and a special color. Looks familiar haha. Actually I had to let go of my pink bag, so now I'm definitely looking for another pop of color


----------



## blivlien

that's a lovely collection you've got there loveheart!


----------



## Anastas1aB

I love everyones family pics! Here is my tiny one lol 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/img1190sv.jpg/


----------



## LornaLou

Loving the collection photos!


----------



## AndreaM404

Here is my growing collection.


----------



## totallyMulberry

I like your collection. Your black bags are very different from each other. Good you kept both!


----------



## AndreaM404

totallyMulberry said:


> I like your collection. Your black bags are very different from each other. Good you kept both!




i just couldnt part with her.  The effie hobo handle fits nice on the mitzy also so result!!!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Lovely family collection Andrea, you did well with the sales!  Enjoy them all now x


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Anastas1aB said:


> I love everyones family pics! Here is my tiny one lol
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/252/img1190sv.jpg/


 Small but perfectly formed, they look gorgeous x


----------



## Plemont

Here's a picture of my Mulberry collection which has almost doubled in size since I discovered this forum!  There's a couple of unusual bags which might be of interest, but also some favourites. 

My first attempt at posting a picture - hope it works.


----------



## Plemont

Not too bad for a first attempt, apologies that it's sideways!  Hats off to all of you who take such beautiful pictures, it's harder than it looks


----------



## Loveheart

Andrea, your family is lovely! All of them, you had a good haul this sales, just like me. We are Mitzy oak, Tillie and SBs twinnies!

Plemont, love your SBS, the small black one is an iPhone case no?


----------



## Plemont

Loveheart said:


> Plemont, love your SBS, the small black one is an iPhone case no?



Thank you.  And yes, it is, the patent version bought from Bicester just after Christmas.


----------



## Loveheart

Plemont said:


> Thank you.  And yes, it is, the patent version bought from Bicester just after Christmas.



I got the pebbled beige from Bicester, it is cute and useful!


----------



## AndreaM404

WolfieluvsBags said:


> Lovely family collection Andrea, you did well with the sales!  Enjoy them all now x




thank you! xx


----------



## AndreaM404

Loveheart said:


> Andrea, your family is lovely! All of them, you had a good haul this sales, just like me. We are Mitzy oak, Tillie and SBs twinnies!
> 
> Plemont, love your SBS, the small black one is an iPhone case no?



Oh i did have a good haul this sales, and to think on christmas eve all I had was my Tillie.  Now i have a growing family


----------



## sweetymooth

love your Buckle bag Andrea......


----------



## AndreaM404

sweetymooth said:


> love your Buckle bag Andrea......



thanks sweetymooth.  That was my "special" purchase


----------



## steph22

Finally updated my Mulberry collection pics with recent purchases. Pic of my handbags and a separate pic with my accessories.


----------



## CPrincessUK

steph22 said:


> Finally updated my Mulberry collection pics with recent purchases. Pic of my handbags and a separate pic with my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 1574042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574043



Beautiful colection!


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Really lovely family Steph x


----------



## steph22

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful colection!


 


WolfieluvsBags said:


> Really lovely family Steph x


 
Thanks ladies. Was bored yesterday so decided to get them all out!


----------



## AndreaM404

steph22 said:


> Finally updated my Mulberry collection pics with recent purchases. Pic of my handbags and a separate pic with my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 1574042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574043



Gorgeous! I especially luv the Alexa sparkle


----------



## designerdiva40

AndreaM404 said:


> Here is my growing collection.
> 
> View attachment 1569701



Gorgeous collection, love them all


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Finally updated my Mulberry collection pics with recent purchases. Pic of my handbags and a separate pic with my accessories.
> 
> View attachment 1574042
> 
> 
> View attachment 1574043



Love your collection Steph


----------



## designerdiva40

Plemont said:


> Here's a picture of my Mulberry collection which has almost doubled in size since I discovered this forum!  There's a couple of unusual bags which might be of interest, but also some favourites.
> 
> My first attempt at posting a picture - hope it works.



Great collection is that a charlie in eggplant I spot, I nearly got one but ended up letting my SIL get it as she fell in love but that colour is TDF so now every time I see her with it I feel like pinching it he he


----------



## steph22

designerdiva40 said:


> Love your collection Steph



Thank you. After the Celine drama my dad told to me to get them all out and appreciate what I have already got!


----------



## designerdiva40

steph22 said:


> Thank you. After the Celine drama my dad told to me to get them all out and appreciate what I have already got!



Aaaaah bless him & very wise word's, I think I need some one to tell me this every now & then


----------



## Plemont

designerdiva40 said:


> Great collection is that a charlie in eggplant I spot, I nearly got one but ended up letting my SIL get it as she fell in love but that colour is TDF so now every time I see her with it I feel like pinching it he he



Thank you!  I know what you mean about the colour - I love purple so much, and eggplant is the sort of shade that goes with anything (well I reckon it does, anyway!


----------



## Esmerelda

Gorgeous collection, lovely range of styles there


----------



## steph22

AndreaM404 said:


> Gorgeous! I especially luv the Alexa sparkle


 
Thanks Andrea. She is great but I rarely take her out as I'm too scared about colour transfer!


----------



## bettymuc77

Love your collection - so many pretty different colors and styles!


----------



## pookspook

Hi All, Im quite new here but glad to finally welcome my first ever Mulberry to the collection. Just decided to get the Alexa in Foggy Grey after been eyeing on her for a while.I live in Washington DC and have her shipped from NYC shop (lucky enough) with no tax charge.Now Im so in LOVE LOVE LOVE with her.
To me the grey-purple-blueish color is so versatile.I ll post her in different light so that you all can see how she looks like


----------



## bettymuc77

pookspook said:


> Hi All, Im quite new here but glad to finally welcome my first ever Mulberry to the collection. Just decided to get the Alexa in Foggy Grey after been eyeing on her for a while.I live in Washington DC and have her shipped from NYC shop (lucky enough) with no tax charge.Now Im so in LOVE LOVE LOVE with her.
> To me the grey-purple-blueish color is so versatile.I ll post her in different light so that you all can see how she looks like




Soo pretty - I love the grey on the Alexa! Congrats on your beautiful new purse! 

Am eyeing her myself, though I've promised to stay away from Mulberry shopping after some sale splurges... But there's a birthday coming up in April, so who knows?


----------



## tres_jenny!

It's not a big family - but who knows, maybe it'll grow!! Not bad for being 23 I think


----------



## pookspook

bettymuc77 said:


> Soo pretty - I love the grey on the Alexa! Congrats on your beautiful new purse!
> 
> Am eyeing her myself, though I've promised to stay away from Mulberry shopping after some sale splurges... But there's a birthday coming up in April, so who knows?



Thanks!!!..I bought her as a new year gift for myself too, so why not for the birthday splurge??!  HBD to you in advance then


----------



## CPrincessUK

pookspook said:


> Hi All, Im quite new here but glad to finally welcome my first ever Mulberry to the collection. Just decided to get the Alexa in Foggy Grey after been eyeing on her for a while.I live in Washington DC and have her shipped from NYC shop (lucky enough) with no tax charge.Now Im so in LOVE LOVE LOVE with her.
> To me the grey-purple-blueish color is so versatile.I ll post her in different light so that you all can see how she looks like



Foggy grey is so beautiful and such a versatile colour. You should get a lot of use from her!


----------



## CPrincessUK

tres_jenny! said:


> It's not a big family - but who knows, maybe it'll grow!! Not bad for being 23 I think
> 
> View attachment 1580637



Lovely family. Sometimes big is not always better! He he. You will be able to give each one the love and attention that she deserves!


----------



## ayaros

Thank you for letting me share

I have his & hers mulberry family here.

DH bought me the bag and accessories and decided to get the matching computer bag for himself.


----------



## pookspook

CPrincessUK said:


> Foggy grey is so beautiful and such a versatile colour. You should get a lot of use from her!



Thanks!!! Now she's my favorite already...


----------



## CPrincessUK

ayaros said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> I have his & hers mulberry family here.
> 
> DH bought me the bag and accessories and decided to get the matching computer bag for himself.




oooh Lovely! Maybe I should suggest this concept to my DH as well?


----------



## ayaros

CPrincessUK said:


> oooh Lovely! Maybe I should suggest this concept to my DH as well?


----------



## KatharinaV

Lovely families!

Like the his and hers idea 

I have a rather mixed family:

Choc NVT Barnaby, Black Soft Buffalo reg Alexa, Choc Wash Bag, Oak Ballerina, Hot Fuchsia Locked Cosmetic Purse, Midnight Smooth Continental Wallet and credit card holder - and a little Cookie Bunny


----------



## ayaros

KatharinaV said:


> Lovely families!
> 
> Like the his and hers idea
> 
> I have a rather mixed family:
> 
> Choc NVT Barnaby, Black Soft Buffalo reg Alexa, Choc Wash Bag, Oak Ballerina, Hot Fuchsia Locked Cosmetic Purse, Midnight Smooth Continental Wallet and credit card holder - and a little Cookie Bunny



Thanks!  and I love your cosmetic purse, lovely color!


----------



## steph22

KatharinaV said:


> Lovely families!
> 
> Like the his and hers idea
> 
> I have a rather mixed family:
> 
> Choc NVT Barnaby, Black Soft Buffalo reg Alexa, Choc Wash Bag, Oak Ballerina, Hot Fuchsia Locked Cosmetic Purse, Midnight Smooth Continental Wallet and credit card holder - and a little Cookie Bunny


 
Noticed your ballerinas, how do they fit? Am looking at some of the new season shoes but put off by not being able to try first.


----------



## KatharinaV

steph22 said:


> Noticed your ballerinas, how do they fit? Am looking at some of the new season shoes but put off by not being able to try first.



They fit perfectly - very nice to wear. They're actually half a number smaller than what I ususally wear. I also tried on the Bayswater Mid heel pump, and they also had to be half a number smaller.

I think the new season being very pointy might fit differently...


----------



## annaswe

Love watching everyones collections. Only downside is that its far to inspiring!


----------



## Rayban

Thinking about re-homing some of my bags so thought it was a good time to get them all out and take some family shots.  It is quite scary when you see them all together...


----------



## Rayban

Individual family shots...


----------



## LornaLou

Wow! Some amazing collections here! I love looking at everyone's Mulberry's!


----------



## cecilienor

There are so many really great collections! I am stunned.


----------



## DoubleDutch

annaswe said:


> Love watching everyones collections. Only downside is that its far to inspiring!



Still waiting for yours, Anna !


----------



## DoubleDutch

Rayban said:


> Thinking about re-homing some of my bags so thought it was a good time to get them all out and take some family shots.  It is quite scary when you see them all together...



Simply beautiful and not scary at all....


----------



## Lady Farquar

Right, here goes....

My current collection (minus my choc Alana, which my Neice is currently borrowing!)

Colours first


----------



## kennedyflair

My collection has changed quite a bit over the last year (lots of coming and goings!) Here's the latest:
The leopards.....





The oaks....




The shoulder bags....




The black.....




The sbs......




Mmmm chocolate...




Shiny!...




Purses, pouches...




And not forgetting...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Lady F,
what a beautiful, colourful collection 

Sis, 
Minty mint the lot - OCD heaven 
And we're lobster twins...:giggles::giggles:

Thank you both for sharing.....


----------



## figarogirl

Love your collections Lady F and Kennedy F.


----------



## MiniMabel

LadyF - bright and beautiful colours, really lovely!  A nice contrast your classic colour bags.  

Kennedyflair - I spy a real live cat in the background of your leopard family!    What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## steph22

kennedyflair said:


> My collection has changed quite a bit over the last year (lots of coming and goings!) Here's the latest:
> The leopards.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oaks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shoulder bags....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The black.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sbs......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm chocolate...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purses, pouches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And not forgetting...



Wow what a collection you got there!


----------



## steph22

Rayban said:


> Thinking about re-homing some of my bags so thought it was a good time to get them all out and take some family shots.  It is quite scary when you see them all together...



Fab collection. The pics look great.


----------



## KatharinaV

Great collections ladies - thank you for sharing


----------



## Loveheart

LadyF/kennedy/Rayban

Wow, all beautiful pictures, the bags are stunning, there is nothing better than to see a happy family shot


----------



## CPrincessUK

Stunning collections Lady Farquar and Kennedy Flair!


----------



## Bagstar

Wow great collections, lovely pictures. Stunning


----------



## Lady Farquar

Wow KF - great collection!! Can see you love your Leds & Rosies!!

Here's my Ants & Bays pics (sorry they're a bit shadowy)


----------



## fionarcat

Love all your collections - Lady F, you've made me regret selling my vanilla Babington now!


----------



## Lady Farquar

fionarcat said:


> Love all your collections - Lady F, you've made me regret selling my vanilla Babington now!



I remember you buying it, and then selling it - problem with Vanilla bags is that, if they're in really good condition (like yours was, if I recall), you're scared to use them somehow...this one's been round the block a bit, and yet because of that, I can use it without worrying iykwim....

Here are the rest of the collection (apologies for the quality - must've been the light)

Black Beauties:-



Oakies:-



And last but not least, Chocolate....yum yum!!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Wow Lady F.   Awsome collection!!!
Thank you for taking them all out and sharing them with us.


----------



## DoubleDutch

Stunning family you have KF! Keep staring at the pictures...... Gorgeous, gorgeous.


----------



## kennedyflair

Thanks all for your lovely comments  Looking at others collections, I think I need more colour!
Ladyf-beautiful collection, classic and gorgeous-glad to see you still have one bag in particular


----------



## Lady Farquar

Oh I don't know KF... your leopards and the classic colours are every bit as gorgeous.  Jayde will be used more in the better weather (hopefully soon!!) - such an under-rated style imo


----------



## wulie

Wow LadyF & KennedyFlair! I don't drop into this thread that often, but good timing on my part today I think. Great collections!


----------



## sndc99

My small but beautiful family


----------



## blivlien

that's a fantastic collection you've got there lady f!

and kennedyflair - wow! so many leopards!


----------



## CPrincessUK

sndc99 said:


> My small but beautiful family



Stunning collection!


----------



## FioriJ

My Alexa Silky Snake & Heritage Bayswater .. I just sold my black hayden which I do miss terribly but I think my new Alexa Silky Snake was a good swap


----------



## melanie789611

FioriJ said:
			
		

> My Alexa Silky Snake & Heritage Bayswater .. I just sold my black hayden which I do miss terribly but I think my new Alexa Silky Snake was a good swap



2 lovely bags!


----------



## CPrincessUK

FioriJ said:


> My Alexa Silky Snake & Heritage Bayswater .. I just sold my black hayden which I do miss terribly but I think my new Alexa Silky Snake was a good swap



Very pretty!!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Still drooling over that gorgeous red Mabel Snd....

It's quality, not quantity which counts Fiorij - both look lovely!!


----------



## Bagstar

Two great bags, good choice


----------



## Somersetlove

Lady Farquar said:
			
		

> I remember you buying it, and then selling it - problem with Vanilla bags is that, if they're in really good condition (like yours was, if I recall), you're scared to use them somehow...this one's been round the block a bit, and yet because of that, I can use it without worrying iykwim....
> 
> Here are the rest of the collection (apologies for the quality - must've been the light)
> 
> Black Beauties:-
> 
> Oakies:-
> 
> And last but not least, Chocolate....yum yum!!



Hi LadyF , what is the lovely little chocolate bag next to the Somerset? Looks like a fab shoulder bag


----------



## Rayban

Somersetlove said:


> Hi LadyF , what is the lovely little chocolate bag next to the Somerset? Looks like a fab shoulder bag


 
Obviously I am not LadyF! but the bag is a Belle.  I have one in gunmetal (there is a close up on page 24) and it is a fab bag for evenings.  The strap detaches so it can also be used as a clutch.  They do come up on ebay every now and again.


----------



## Somersetlove

Rayban said:


> Obviously I am not LadyF! but the bag is a Belle.  I have one in gunmetal (there is a close up on page 24) and it is a fab bag for evenings.  The strap detaches so it can also be used as a clutch.  They do come up on ebay every now and again.


Thanks Rayban!  I've never seen this one before, it's really pretty.  Just seen your gunmetal one, as well - beautiful!  I love a grey toned bag, goes with anything, dress up, dress down so versatile.  Hmm I feel a bag hunt coming on!


----------



## Lady Farquar

Sorry, missed your previous question & yes, it is a Belle - there's one on Ebay at the moment....though think the first one is a well-patinated oak, rather than choc

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MULBERRY-...67?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3a711e2c2f

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...54?pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item3cc305df6a

Never seem to use mine these days, but must - having seen these pics!


----------



## J.A.N.

In order of preference;

1. O/s shiny leopard Alexa
2. Regular deerskin quilted nappa Alexa
3. Blonde oak Kensington
4. Daria oxblood clutch
5. Plum alexa clutch
6. Aubergine baby Blenheim
7. Black printed Bayswater
8. Anthony in oak
9. Aygness snakeskin
10. Yellow/lime kristin.
11. Plum vintage scotchgrain 
14. Ethan satchel with straps black congo- not pictured
13. Reg Alexa black mini leopard- The final piece in the jigsaw when it comes.



Purses;
Snakeskin large
Blue leopard large
Plum lzzie large
Black Printed large 

Accessories;
Tudor tape measure black patent
Black printed manicure set
Black printed heart coin purse
I phone ostrich cover
Leopard necklace
Maggie raspberry keyring
Deerskin push polly gloves
Black congo bag straps
Black congo address book

Also i have a Jemma Rio and conker Heritage Bayswater satchel which i am selling so they dont count.

I will be adding one more to finally complete my collection a black mini patent leopard reg Alexa. I have other bags from other designers but can i say i am proud to have this collection its my fav of all brands. 
My teenage son cant see what all the fuss is about. 

Heres the links; http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/jamila72/?action=view&current=2012-03-09114455.jpg

http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums...a72/?action=view&current=2012-03-09115228.jpg

http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums...a72/?action=view&current=2012-03-09115903.jpg


:tpfrox:


----------



## melanie789611

JAN That phone case is TDF! i love it, i want it


----------



## J.A.N.

melanie789611 said:


> JAN That phone case is TDF! i love it, i want it


I know I dont blame u as soon as i saw it on ebay i grabbed it at half the price you cant go wrong. I was going to sell it but when i saw it i quickly changed my mind.
There is a reg Alexa on mulberry's website in the same ostrich exoctic leather which is on my wishlist. Ive got far too many and its time to stop. (She says and then buys another one.)


----------



## clematis

Cornflower Blue - that Jayde is really super and now top of my ever growing list


----------



## melanie789611

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> I know I dont blame u as soon as i saw it on ebay i grabbed it at half the price you cant go wrong. I was going to sell it but when i saw it i quickly changed my mind.
> There is a reg Alexa on mulberry's website in the same ostrich exoctic leather which is on my wishlist. Ive got far too many and its time to stop. (She says and then buys another one.)



Hahahaa we can never have too many bags!!! They are an investment  but yes I love it and I want one!! I'm going to keep my eyes peeled, it's nicer than the Prada one I adore! :Groucho:


----------



## J.A.N.

melanie789611 said:


> Hahahaa we can never have too many bags!!! They are an investment  but yes I love it and I want one!! I'm going to keep my eyes peeled, it's nicer than the Prada one I adore! :Groucho:



Ill keep look out for u. Keep ur eyes peeled for me for a regular alexa in the black mini print leopard. They r so hold of i just got one in the USA she was all lovely until asked 4 more photos and she wont send them b4 i pay so im not gonna pay as it could be a fake. I so looking forward to getting it i jinked it. Ive even tried calling her no reply so ive informed ebay about it so i dont end up a non payer. Oh never mind the hunt goes on.


----------



## melanie789611

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> Ill keep look out for u. Keep ur eyes peeled for me for a regular alexa in the black mini print leopard. They r so hold of i just got one in the USA she was all lovely until asked 4 more photos and she wont send them b4 i pay so im not gonna pay as it could be a fake. I so looking forward to getting it i jinked it. Ive even tried calling her no reply so ive informed ebay about it so i dont end up a non payer. Oh never mind the hunt goes on.



Aww I will keep a look out for you Jan! You definitely don't want to pay if she won't send you more pictures, it definitely might be fake, and there should be no reason why she wouldn't send more pictures, unless she knew it was a fake!


----------



## J.A.N.

melanie789611 said:


> Aww I will keep a look out for you Jan! You definitely don't want to pay if she won't send you more pictures, it definitely might be fake, and there should be no reason why she wouldn't send more pictures, unless she knew it was a fake!




I think there is something funny going on any way im def not taking the risk in future i will not rush but wait for the photos 1st

Thanks i think we might have a little wait they r both very sought after items that come up so rarely. Happy hunting.


----------



## melanie789611

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> I think there is something funny going on any way im def not taking the risk in future i will not rush but wait for the photos 1st
> 
> Thanks i think we might have a little wait they r both very sought after items that come up so rarely. Happy hunting.



 we shall find them!! Happy hunting to you too!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

melanie789611 said:


> we shall find them!! Happy hunting to you too!!!



Guess what she only replied at long last she has sent me some pics i feel bad now its looks good just put it on the authenticate thread and fingers crossed. She was on holiday apparently and had an emergency must be :true:
Lucky as i was gonna buy an o/s one. Im hopefully gonna get it at last. 
Hip hip hooray.:salute:


----------



## melanie789611

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> Guess what she only replied at long last she has sent me some pics i feel bad now its looks good just put it on the authenticate thread and fingers crossed.Lucky as i was gonna buy an o/s one. Im hopefully gonna get it at last.
> Hip hip hooray.:salute:



Lucky lucky fingers are crossed we could be having a lovely reveal soon!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

melanie789611 said:


> Lucky lucky fingers are crossed we could be having a lovely reveal soon!!!



Lets hope so!!! 
Cant wait for it to arrive.
and its back to the sofa for me.
:couch:


----------



## melanie789611

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> Lets hope so!!!
> Cant wait for it to arrive.
> and its back to the sofa for me.
> :couch:



Mine arrived!!! She's is beautiful!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

melanie789611 said:


> Mine arrived!!! She's is beautiful!!!


what's arrived you have to reveal now


----------



## J.A.N.

J.A.N. said:


> what's arrived you have to reveal now



heres my mulberry kensington


http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums...2/?action=view&current=2012-03-16132251-1.jpg


http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums...a72/?action=view&current=2012-03-16132315.jpg


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

sweetymooth said:


> i have been a fully paid up member of the handbag addict group since June last year.  I went into Mulberry at Terminal 5 and was intoxicated by the smell of the beautiful leather.  At that point I couldn't understand how anyone would pay 700 quid for a bag.  However with my first sale in the summer, I was hooked.  Here are my beauties - I love them



Beautiful collection of yours. I really adore it! What is the name of the purple coloured bayswater? It's really vibrant and gorgeous.


----------



## mikesabfish

I took them all out the other day for a spray, and thought it was a perfect opportunity for a family photo!


----------



## J.A.N.

mikesabfish said:


> I took them all out the other day for a spray, and thought it was a perfect opportunity for a family photo!



What a happy family that is 
Amazing variety of colours and top class cond as well.
Three favs; eggplant bays+ mitzy in grape leopard+ the oak rampling is it ? is very classic.
The black bays is the same as mine.


----------



## MiniMabel

mikesabfish said:


> I took them all out the other day for a spray, and thought it was a perfect opportunity for a family photo!


 

Lovely collection!   Particularly the lipstick Bays clutch!


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> In order of preference;
> 
> 1. O/s shiny leopard Alexa
> 2. Regular deerskin quilted nappa Alexa
> 3. Blonde oak Kensington
> 4. Daria oxblood clutch
> 5. Plum alexa clutch
> 6. Aubergine baby Blenheim
> 7. Black printed B


----------



## mikesabfish

J.A.N. said:


> What a happy family that is
> Amazing variety of colours and top class cond as well.
> Three favs; eggplant bays+ mitzy in grape leopard+ the oak rampling is it ? is very classic.
> The black bays is the same as mine.


J.A.N., thanks!
The Oak Rampling that is! The black bays you referred to is a Choc print bays. The colour does not show very well. I have seen your collection, and I am speechless!


----------



## mikesabfish

MiniMabel said:


> Lovely collection!   Particularly the lipstick Bays clutch!



MiniMabel, thanks!
I agree that the lipstick bays clutch is really yummy, particularly against others. I don't get to use her much though since I normally need to carry A4 size documents or my Macbook Air.


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> In order of preference;
> 
> 1. O/s shiny leopard Alexa
> 2. Regular deerskin quilted nappa Alexa
> 3. Blonde oak Kensington
> 4. Daria oxblood clutch
> 5. Plum alexa clutch
> 6. Aubergine baby Blenheim
> 7. Black printed Bayswater
> 8. Anth


----------



## CPrincessUK

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> I know I dont blame u as soon as i saw it on ebay i grabbed it at half the price you cant go wrong. I was going to sell it but when i saw it i quickly changed my mind.
> There is a reg Alexa on mulberry's website in the same ostrich exoctic leather which is on my wishlist. Ive got far too many and its time to stop. (She says and then buys another one.)



Jan I love your family! It is great.


----------



## CPrincessUK

mikesabfish said:
			
		

> I took them all out the other day for a spray, and thought it was a perfect opportunity for a family photo!



Love your family and we are bag twins for Eggplant


----------



## J.A.N.

mikesabfish said:


> J.A.N., thanks!
> The Oak Rampling that is! The black bays you referred to is a Choc print bays. The colour does not show very well. I have seen your collection, and I am speechless!



Thank you choc is lovely two as the dark colours always look newer to me and dont get marked so easily.  Choc is better than black. I had much more but have sold so many. Thank you for ur kind comments.


----------



## J.A.N.

CPrincessUK said:


> Jan I love your family! It is great.



Thank you so much.


----------



## mikesabfish

CPrincessUK said:


> Love your family and we are bag twins for Eggplant



Thanks! Every time when I carry the eggplant bays, I feel so special. I saw your reveal, it suits you very well.


----------



## cajumarc

I finally managed to take a pic of my Mulberry family.
Sorry for the bad quality of the photo but my digital camera is not working at the moment !


----------



## Plemont

Lovely colourful collection!  What's the plum bag with the carry handles and long strap, front left?  I love the shape and size.


----------



## cajumarc

Plemont said:


> Lovely colourful collection! What's the plum bag with the carry handles and long strap, front left? I love the shape and size.


 
Thanks, 
The bag is a Bettany in Cerise Nappa Leather .
That's what I love about Mulberry ; beautiful colours.
A RN Mitzy messenger is on its way, and I'm really looking forward to receiving it !


----------



## Millicat

My colours .... and my purse ! (the back left is really a rich cream, not the beige that it looks in the picture ! )






And my browns .....


----------



## Plemont

Hello Millicat, I love your collection. Especially the brown back left with the little outside pocket, that's fab!


----------



## steph22

Some fab collections and colours ladies!


----------



## Millicat

Plemont said:


> Hello Millicat, I love your collection. Especially the brown back left with the little outside pocket, that's fab!


 
 , thank you, that's my everyday bag, Plemont, it's so versatile and fits plenty of stuff in


----------



## Millicat

I remembered that i'd not included 3 others !!!
2 of them are luggage-type and they are a largish drawstring canvas and there's a holdall one to match it and i also have a Phoebe - the reason i forgot about these is because they're never used, they live in a wardrobe in the 2nd bedroom ..... isn't that sad .... perhaps i should get them out and look at them once in a while 
I also had 2 large suitcases but my evil ex *gave* them away, it was months before i knew they'd been removed from the loft 

If anyone could give me the name of that brown one that Plemont likes i'd be grateful.

Also, does anyone know if there was a name given to the glossy tan bag that's infront of the scotchgrain bucket bag (and was that given a formal name ? !)


----------



## Lakrits

Millicat said:


> Also, does anyone know if there was a name given to the glossy tan bag that's infront of the scotchgrain bucket bag (and was that given a formal name ? !)


 
I think it might be a Bridget. The Scotchgrain one looks like a Hellier.


----------



## Jamini

Amazing collections.....enjoying all the different colours!


----------



## Millicat

Lakrits said:


> I think it might be a Bridget. The Scotchgrain one looks like a Hellier.


 
Thanks Lakrits


----------



## silver925

The one with the little Postman's lock pocket is a Grosvenor..


----------



## lucykinzz

I hope this link works! This Hellier came from ebay this morning and I've just come home to it  Paid a bit less because the shoulder strap was missing, although I would quite like one.. anyone know where I could find a matching one? I live by a Mulberry outlet so I could go in and ask but I'm scared they'll try and charge me something exortionate.
Sorry for the picture quality, by camera battery has died so I took it with my Blackberry.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## lucykinzz

Just gave them a call and apparently it'll be around £50/£60.. which is a little bit more than I really want to pay :S Obviously I will if there's no alternative, though.


----------



## Millicat

Lakrits said:


> I think it might be a Bridget. The Scotchgrain one looks like a Hellier.


 
Thanks Lakrits, so the shiny tan one is a Bridget and the little bucket bag a Hellier, thanks again. I've had them for yonks and never use them.

I looked for pictures of them on here but haven't found any, if i've missed them perhaps someone could post a link for me.


----------



## DoubleDutch

My family! First pic taken without, next one with flash...


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Lovely collection Doubledutch. The colour of your ant is beautiful, I'd love to add an ant to my collection.


----------



## MiniMabel

DD - you have a lovely, varied collection.  Beautiful choccy Led!


----------



## Designpurchaser

WOW!!! Love your collection DoubleDutch, great to see so many different styles and colours. How long have you been collecting?.......I can only dream...........:worthy:


----------



## DoubleDutch

gunsandbanjos said:


> Lovely collection Doubledutch. The colour of your ant is beautiful, I'd love to add an ant to my collection.



Thank you Guns! Blueberry is a great colour isn't it. I would love to have a blueberry Bayswater ... There's always something to lust after!


----------



## DoubleDutch

MiniMabel said:


> DD - you have a lovely, varied collection.  Beautiful choccy Led!



Thanks Mini. It has been am adventure, haha! 
Led is beautiful with it's bronze HW... This particular one has a perfect shape - very firm, unlike it's mum!


----------



## DoubleDutch

Designpurchaser said:


> WOW!!! Love your collection DoubleDutch, great to see so many different styles and colours. How long have you been collecting?.......I can only dream...........:worthy:



Thank you so much! No bows please as this is the result of 2,5 years of obsessive behaviour . I have bought, tried and sold many different Mulberry styles over the years. I'm very happy with the bags I own ATM, but I'm certain there will be changes in times to come


----------



## bettymuc77

Lovely family, Doubledutch, great variety - keep enjoying them all!


----------



## Designpurchaser

DoubleDutch said:


> Thank you so much! No bows please as this is the result of 2,5 years of obsessive behaviour . I have bought, tried and sold many different Mulberry styles over the years. I'm very happy with the bags I own ATM, but I'm certain there will be changes in times to come


 
The thing is these bags are investments so it's a guilty pleasure and there's nothing wrong with that going to have another look at your pruchases! So pleased I found this forum


----------



## ferf1223

Finally decided I really wanted a family photo to share...quality isn't as good as it could be but I'm not sure when we'll actually have enough sunshine for a natural light photo.


----------



## KatharinaV

Again, lovely families ladies 

Ferf1223, I especially love the emerald? Somerset in your pic.

Double Dutch, that Alexa hobo is TDF!

My updated family pic minus a few (Bays, accessories)


----------



## Shiny n new

Say hi to my small family


----------



## Emmy95

*Here are some pictures of my two Mulberry bags*
My little Mulberry family:

Postman's lock satchel - black
Cookie mini bag - oak

Sorry about the bad quality of some of the pictures


----------



## Shiny n new

Emmy95 said:


> *Here are some pictures of my two Mulberry bags*
> My little Mulberry family:
> 
> Postman's lock satchel - black
> Cookie mini bag - oak
> 
> Sorry about the bad quality of some of the pictures



Emmy they are beautiful ... especially the cookie, he he


----------



## nic loves horse

does any 1 have the emmy bag ??


----------



## fionarcat

Emmy95 said:


> *Here are some pictures of my two Mulberry bags*
> My little Mulberry family:
> 
> Postman's lock satchel - black
> Cookie mini bag - oak
> 
> Sorry about the bad quality of some of the pictures


 
I love your cookie mini bag. Have you worn it yet? I'm thinking about getting the yellow.


----------



## Emmy95

fionarcat said:


> I love your cookie mini bag. Have you worn it yet? I'm thinking about getting the yellow.


I've worn it once since I bought it last saturday. 
It's a wonderful bag


----------



## Mulberry Peony

Updated with a new family member.


----------



## jayjay1

Yeah all great bags we need more.


----------



## jayjay1

I mean would also love to see a lot more pics of bag designs.


----------



## J.A.N.

Here's all my up to date collection minus the Small Oak Anthony which i gave to my son. 
http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/jamila72/My Mulberry Collection/


----------



## Millicat

J.A.N. i too have that cream Penrose, do you use yours much ?  I've found that i rarely use mine, the colour doesn't match many of my outfits and i like to colour co-ordinate.


----------



## J.A.N.

Millicat said:


> J.A.N. i too have that cream Penrose, do you use yours much ?  I've found that i rarely use mine, the colour doesn't match many of my outfits and i like to colour co-ordinate.



Oh were bag twins then.
Funny you say that it doesnt go with much actually. 
I realised this after i bought it. Just like the look of it at the time.
Ive kept it as a special occasion/wedding bag and was thinking just this morning to maybe sell her.


----------



## Millicat

Yup, bag twins 
I use her for weddings too 
_And_ i also considered selling her .... only thing is, i'm too much of a collector to do it - i suppose i _really_ should though because i've not had value for money out of her :shame:
I always believe that as long as i get value for money out of a thing then it's worth every hard earned penny !


----------



## pandapiglet

Small but perfectly formed! My collection is a work in progress.....


----------



## e_serendipity

pandapiglet said:


> Small but perfectly formed! My collection is a work in progress.....



Lovely classics!


----------



## pandapiglet

e_serendipity said:
			
		

> Lovely classics!



Thank you. I wanted a cabbage green alexa too so need to keep an eye out at the outlets.


----------



## Designpurchaser

Mulberry Peony said:


> Updated with a new family member.


Great collection, love the colours especially the pink Mabel


----------



## Bethanh

Hi all
I've been flicking through trying to fine one - does anybody have a pic of the mini Alexa compared with the small bayswater???
I am trying to get a feel for the mini alexa's size. 
Thanks


----------



## ritha22

My mulberry girls


----------



## Emmy95

ritha22 said:


> My mulberry girls


All your bags are classy ! Love them all 
Lucky you!


----------



## ritha22

A


----------



## ritha22

Thank you emmy95 i do love classy bags


----------



## sweetymooth40

Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.


----------



## Plemont

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.



Small but perfectly formed - what a classy collection!


----------



## Designpurchaser

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.


LOVE that Lily. Lovely family


----------



## Shiny n new

Designpurchaser said:


> LOVE that Lily. Lovely family



Love the Lily too... She's beauiful!


----------



## Cupcake2008

You have a beautiful collection, sweetymooth


----------



## sweetymooth40

The Lily was my present to myself on turning 4 uhoh....


----------



## WolfieluvsBags

Beautiful collection x


----------



## CPrincessUK

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.



Love your collection! Stunning


----------



## Salmiakki

I became a real Mulberryholic in February when I bought my second Mulberry bag which was a black Bayswater. It was really a bargain because I paid 1/3 of the RRP and the bag was in almost pristine condition! After that my collection has grown and I now have four beautiful bags 

So here is my collection


----------



## Cupcake2008

Salmiakki - you have a beautifully classic collection!  Beautiful!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Salmiakki said:


> I became a real Mulberryholic in February when I bought my second Mulberry bag which was a black Bayswater. It was really a bargain because I paid 1/3 of the RRP and the bag was in almost pristine condition! After that my collection has grown and I now have four beautiful bags
> 
> So here is my collection


LOVE your Mabel


----------



## J.A.N.

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.



Beautiful esp the union jack bays.


----------



## J.A.N.

Salmiakki said:


> I became a real Mulberryholic in February when I bought my second Mulberry bag which was a black Bayswater. It was really a bargain because I paid 1/3 of the RRP and the bag was in almost pristine condition! After that my collection has grown and I now have four beautiful bags
> 
> So here is my collection



That mabel is stunning.!!!


----------



## e_serendipity

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.



Oh wow, you have such a lovely collection! Esp. love the Watermelon Mini Alexa and the Union Jack Bays.


----------



## e_serendipity

Salmiakki said:


> I became a real Mulberryholic in February when I bought my second Mulberry bag which was a black Bayswater. It was really a bargain because I paid 1/3 of the RRP and the bag was in almost pristine condition! After that my collection has grown and I now have four beautiful bags
> 
> So here is my collection



Beautiful collection! Looks like you've started with the classics and then added a lovely patent Mabel.


----------



## Salmiakki

e_serendipity said:


> Beautiful collection! Looks like you've started with the classics and then added a lovely patent Mabel.



Yes, that's exactly what happened! 


Thank you all for your lovely comments!


----------



## PollyPip

*My Girl is an only child*


----------



## steph22

PollyPip said:


> *My Girl is an only child*



She will get plenty of attention then


----------



## steph22

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.



Lovely collection, a bag for every occasion/outfit.


----------



## PollyPip

steph22 said:


> She will get plenty of attention then


 
You can say that again  I will have to add to the family, before she gets spoiled.


----------



## greenshanks

Salmiakki said:


> I became a real Mulberryholic in February when I bought my second Mulberry bag which was a black Bayswater. It was really a bargain because I paid 1/3 of the RRP and the bag was in almost pristine condition! After that my collection has grown and I now have four beautiful bags



Wow...............I really love your Mabel. I have never seen it in this finish before, totally gorgeous. I have been looking to add a Mabel to my collection for awhile and I am going to put the grey patent at the top of my list


----------



## Sallyb22

IMG_0121.JPG my colourful mulberry family


----------



## bettymuc77

Sallyb22 said:
			
		

> IMG_0121.JPG my colourful mulberry family



Oh, how pretty - congratulations on your beautiful and colorful collection! 

And we're bag twins with the peony pink Hayden - she's great, isn't she?


----------



## Sallyb22

bettymuc77 said:


> Oh, how pretty - congratulations on your beautiful and colorful collection!
> 
> And we're bag twins with the peony pink Hayden - she's great, isn't she?


thanks for your comment love my bags 

love the pink of the hayden but only used her a few times since i got her a few years ago as i find the lambs leather really delicate did you find the same problem?


----------



## Cupcake2008

Sallyb22 said:


> IMG_0121.JPG my colourful mulberry family


 
Congratulations on a beautiful and colourful family!  Congratulations for the newest addition as well - a lovely yellow to brighten up a drizzly day!


----------



## Sallyb22

Cupcake2008 said:


> Congratulations on a beautiful and colourful family!  Congratulations for the newest addition as well - a lovely yellow to brighten up a drizzly day!


Thank you cupcake defently going to brighten up my summer


----------



## Cupcake2008

My Mulberry family!


----------



## Sallyb22

Cupcake2008 said:


> My Mulberry family!


Beautiful family cupcake


----------



## Cupcake2008

Sallyb22 said:


> Beautiful family cupcake


 
Thanks, Sally!  I'm so in love!!


----------



## Sallyb22

Cupcake2008 said:


> Thanks, Sally!  I'm so in love!!


Love the cookie collection  would have got a cookie bays myself but had my eye on the holiday bays since i see the colour


----------



## Designpurchaser

Sallyb22 said:


> IMG_0121.JPG my colourful mulberry family


Lovely collection


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cupcake2008 said:


> My Mulberry family!


Stunning family


----------



## Sallyb22

Designpurchaser said:


> Lovely collection


Thank you


----------



## bettymuc77

Sallyb22 said:


> thanks for your comment love my bags
> 
> love the pink of the hayden but only used her a few times since i got her a few years ago as i find the lambs leather really delicate did you find the same problem?



Yes, you're right - she is delicate and you really have to watch out for color transfer, which makes her a little hard to wear with some of my darker jeans..
So I don't use her super often, but still love her...


----------



## Mitchiwara

PollyPip said:


> *My Girl is an only child*


I hope to have an Alexa one day


----------



## Mitchiwara

Sallyb22 said:


> IMG_0121.JPG my colourful mulberry family


it really is colorful!


----------



## Mitchiwara

sweetymooth40 said:


> Here are my beautiful Mulberry girls......small but eclectic collection.


yey!  We have the same travel wallet, the one in pink!


----------



## Mitchiwara

DoubleDutch said:


> My family! First pic taken without, next one with flash...


I am jealous of your collection!


----------



## Mitchiwara

KatharinaV said:


> Again, lovely families ladies
> 
> Ferf1223, I especially love the emerald? Somerset in your pic.
> 
> Double Dutch, that Alexa hobo is TDF!
> 
> My updated family pic minus a few (Bays, accessories)


I am not seeing that Postman's lock camera bag, can I ask where you got it?  thansk!


----------



## Mitchiwara

Ladies, I want your opinion, I will purchase my very first Mulberry, what do you recommend?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mitchiwara said:


> Ladies, I want your opinion, I will purchase my very first Mulberry, what do you recommend?



Bayswater!! Hehe.


----------



## MiniMabel

Mitchiwara said:


> Ladies, I want your opinion, I will purchase my very first Mulberry, what do you recommend?


 

Hi and welcome!  

It would probably be best to start a new thread, and also confirm which style bags you like, what you use them for and then you'll no doubt get lots of suggestions and ideas!


----------



## Ria2011

Cupcake2008 said:


> My Mulberry family!


Cupcake,

Your cookie collection is gorgeous!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ria2011 said:


> Cupcake,
> 
> Your cookie collection is gorgeous!


 
Thank you so much, Ria!  I do love them all!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Cupcake2008 said:


> My Mulberry family!



OMG Cupcake they are so cute.....just adorable


----------



## Ria2011

My Mulberry family:
Pebble Large Mabel, Black Regular Mabel, Toffee Daria Satchel (my first Mulberry ), Black Travel Day Bag, Nightshade Regular Tillie and Coral Continental Wallet. Not bad for a collection that started in January 2011.


----------



## Caelia

Cupcake2008 said:


> My Mulberry family!



Akhh! I want your cookie bayswater 
Lovely family, i'm jealous


----------



## Majamulberry

Heres  a pic of my Mulberry family. Love them all to bits.


----------



## sandy2605

Ria2011 said:


> My Mulberry family:
> Pebble Large Mabel, Black Regular Mabel, Toffee Daria Satchel (my first Mulberry ), Black Travel Day Bag, Nightshade Regular Tillie and Coral Continental Wallet. Not bad for a collection that started in January 2011.



What a lovely collection.  
I have recently become a Mulberryholic and bought two Bags in the space of two weeks and I'm not stopping yet!


----------



## sandy2605

Sallyb22 said:


> IMG_0121.JPG my colourful mulberry family



What a lovely collection, you lucky girl.


----------



## sandy2605

sweetymooth said:


> i have been a fully paid up member of the handbag addict group since June last year.  I went into Mulberry at Terminal 5 and was intoxicated by the smell of the beautiful leather.  At that point I couldn't understand how anyone would pay 700 quid for a bag.  However with my first sale in the summer, I was hooked.  Here are my beauties - I love them


What a fantastic collection.  I could never understand the Mulberry bug, until I was bitten earlier this month. I have two and on the lookout for more!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Shiny n new said:


> Say hi to my small family


Shiny your family has got bigger since this...


----------



## Shiny n new

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Shiny your family has got bigger since this...



Eeeek... What date was that?!? Hmmmm new family shot coming up!!


----------



## Sallyb22

sandy2605 said:


> What a lovely collection, you lucky girl.



thanks sandy


----------



## Designpurchaser

Shiny n new said:


> Eeeek... What date was that?!? Hmmmm new family shot coming up!!


Look forward to that. I will do mine soon....not today too many eyes around heehee


----------



## Shiny n new

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Look forward to that. I will do mine soon....not today too many eyes around heehee



Ha ha me too.... Will have to be sneaky!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fantastic collections Majamulberry and Ria2011!


----------



## Majamulberry

Thank you  CPrincessUK


----------



## Millicat

Majamulberry said:


> Heres a pic of my Mulberry family. Love them all to bits.


 
The chocolate brown one looks interesting, what is that style ?


----------



## Roxaholic

Mitchiwara said:


> Ladies, I want your opinion, I will purchase my very first Mulberry, what do you recommend?



Vintage Darwin Roxy (but I am biased!!)....


----------



## Roxaholic

PollyPip said:


> *My Girl is an only child*



So you really MUST have a sister to keep her company!!!


----------



## Roxaholic

Millicat said:


> The chocolate brown one looks interesting, what is that style ?



If I'm not mistaken it's an Elgin - love them!!


----------



## Majamulberry

Millicat and Roxaholic YEP it's an Elgin. My most used bag


----------



## Ria2011

sandy2605 said:


> What a lovely collection.
> I have recently become a Mulberryholic and bought two Bags in the space of two weeks and I'm not stopping yet!


Cheers Sandy,

Which bags did you give in to?


----------



## Ria2011

Majamulberry said:


> Heres  a pic of my Mulberry family. Love them all to bits.


Lovely collection Majamulberry.


----------



## PollyPip

Roxaholic said:


> So you really MUST have a sister to keep her company!!!


 

I'm working on it!!!!


----------



## ALP713

My family photo. I guess I am just into classic styles and colors!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cupcake2008 said:


> My Mulberry family!


I just had to have a look at this again, love, love, love!!! Such a gorgeous classy collection, if ever I'm having a down day I will refer back to this picture


----------



## CPrincessUK

ALP713 said:


> My family photo. I guess I am just into classic styles and colors!



Love your family of classics! Perfect!


----------



## Cupcake2008

ALP713 said:


> My family photo. I guess I am just into classic styles and colors!


 
Lovely, classic collection!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Designpurchaser said:


> I just had to have a look at this again, love, love, love!!! Such a gorgeous classy collection, if ever I'm having a down day I will refer back to this picture


 
Aah bless, thank you DP!  That's so sweet of you!  I do look at my pictures every now and again and swoon!  You can ogle my collection anytime but I hope you dont have any down days


----------



## dlf

Here's my pile of Mulberry. Sorry for a bad picture. 

*Oversized Alexa*. My favourite!
*Rosemary*. She's old and pretty spotty but I wear it still (and look for a Roxanne...)
*Webbing Belt*. Love the colour but I need to buy high waist jeans as the belt is almost too tight to be worn on hips...
*Coin bracelet*. The coin is lovely (and "burned" in the picture).
*Braided Wedge -shoes*. Goes very well with Alexa! Perfect summer shoes (and they smell like sushi!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

dlf said:


> Here's my pile of Mulberry. Sorry for a bad picture.
> 
> *Oversized Alexa*. My favourite!
> *Rosemary*. She's old and pretty spotty but I wear it still (and look for a Roxanne...)
> *Webbing Belt*. Love the colour but I need to buy high waist jeans as the belt is almost too tight to be worn on hips...
> *Coin bracelet*. The coin is lovely (and "burned" in the picture).
> *Braided Wedge -shoes*. Goes very well with Alexa! Perfect summer shoes (and they smell like sushi!)



Lovely!! You like your Oak! Fantastic pieces.


----------



## dlf

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely!! You like your Oak! Fantastic pieces.



Thanks.  I'm sucker on oak, but next piece will be fuchsia. Let's hope it's ostrich as well (btw those are scary animals, they seem to have some kind of plan for taking over the world).


----------



## Designpurchaser

Cupcake2008 said:


> Aah bless, thank you DP! That's so sweet of you! I do look at my pictures every now and again and swoon! You can ogle my collection anytime but I hope you dont have any down days


 
Every once in a while we all have one but as long as there are many, many more good days it's all good!!


----------



## Shiny n new

dlf said:
			
		

> Here's my pile of Mulberry. Sorry for a bad picture.
> 
> Oversized Alexa. My favourite!
> Rosemary. She's old and pretty spotty but I wear it still (and look for a Roxanne...)
> Webbing Belt. Love the colour but I need to buy high waist jeans as the belt is almost too tight to be worn on hips...
> Coin bracelet. The coin is lovely (and "burned" in the picture).
> Braided Wedge -shoes. Goes very well with Alexa! Perfect summer shoes (and they smell like sushi!)



That's a brilliant collection of M goodies...  love your alexa... Bracelet...shoes... Oh I love it all


----------



## gunsandbanjos

dlf said:


> Thanks.  I'm sucker on oak, but next piece will be fuchsia. Let's hope it's ostrich as well (*btw those are scary animals, they seem to have some kind of plan for taking over the world*).


 


They are pretty dangerous all right!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Every once in a while we all have one but as long as there are many, many more good days it's all good!!



And these beautiful bags definitely help


----------



## Cupcake2008

dlf said:
			
		

> Here's my pile of Mulberry. Sorry for a bad picture.
> 
> Oversized Alexa. My favourite!
> Rosemary. She's old and pretty spotty but I wear it still (and look for a Roxanne...)
> Webbing Belt. Love the colour but I need to buy high waist jeans as the belt is almost too tight to be worn on hips...
> Coin bracelet. The coin is lovely (and "burned" in the picture).
> Braided Wedge -shoes. Goes very well with Alexa! Perfect summer shoes (and they smell like sushi!)



Lovely oak collection and love the wedges!


----------



## sandy2605

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers Sandy,
> 
> Which bags did you give in to?



I bought an oak Bayswater and then a midnight blue Tille tote, but changed that for an oak Tillie tote. I love them to bits.


----------



## bry_dee

My small Mulberry family


----------



## CPrincessUK

bry_dee said:


> My small Mulberry family



Lovely family


----------



## Shiny n new

bry_dee said:
			
		

> My small Mulberry family



Not that small...! Beautiful collection, and they look great all together!


----------



## Cupcake2008

bry_dee said:
			
		

> My small Mulberry family



Lovely classics in your family  Hope you enjoy them to the max!


----------



## bry_dee

Thank you CPrincessUK, shiny n new and Cupcake2008!


----------



## Roxaholic

bry_dee said:


> My small Mulberry family



Really cool!....


----------



## Bethanh

Beautiful! Families like yours make me feel a little boring. Though after a have a core family of basics, I will probably go a little wild!


----------



## bry_dee

Roxaholic said:


> Really cool!....



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Loveheart

Having sold a couple of Mulberry bags, this is my current family. I am still slimming down my collection, but I get easily distracted when I spot new beauties lol

Family shots 




























Bays






Lexies






Roxies


----------



## Designpurchaser

Loveheart said:


> Having sold a couple of Mulberry bags, this is my current family. I am still slimming down my collection, but I get easily distracted when I spot new beauties lol
> 
> Family shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxies


Lovely collection there Loveheart


----------



## Yells79

Loveheart said:


> Having sold a couple of Mulberry bags, this is my current family. I am still slimming down my collection, but I get easily distracted when I spot new beauties lol
> 
> Family shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxies



Oooooh.. Green eyed monster here!  You have a beautiful family


----------



## CPrincessUK

Oooh... Aahhhhh! Stunning. Now I can go to bed dreaming of mulberry! 





Loveheart said:


> Having sold a couple of Mulberry bags, this is my current family. I am still slimming down my collection, but I get easily distracted when I spot new beauties lol
> 
> Family shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxies


----------



## sandy2605

Loveheart said:


> Having sold a couple of Mulberry bags, this is my current family. I am still slimming down my collection, but I get easily distracted when I spot new beauties lol
> 
> Family shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxies


Wow,  that's quite a collection. You could buy a car with those bags.  They're lovely,  I particularly like your green Roxanne.


----------



## Mumofthree

Lovely collection


----------



## Cupcake2008

Beautiful collection, Loveheart x I'm biased and love the ss alexa the most


----------



## bry_dee

@Loveheart: I died and went to Mulberry heaven!


----------



## Loveheart

Thanks all, I see I forgot a pic my first Mulberry, a Rio..... She is very heavy with stunning leather but does not get used anymore. I just can't sell her as she was my first.

I am downsizing though, 3 of them will be rehomed.


----------



## Mulberry_Love

@ Loveheart: I love your bayswater in sludge. We're handbag twins!!!


----------



## RustyDee

Hi, 
My little Mulberry family  Alexa oak Reg, Bays chocolate Ivy, Somerset oak purse with credit card holder, and  Heart Fob,
Heart fob was in Sale


----------



## Shiny n new

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Beautiful collection, Loveheart x I'm biased and love the ss alexa the most



I agree


----------



## Cupcake2008

RustyDee said:


> Hi,
> My little Mulberry family  Alexa oak Reg, Bays chocolate Ivy, Somerset oak purse with credit card holder, and  Heart Fob,
> Heart fob was in Sale


 
RustyDee, your family is beautifully formed!!  Lovely classics that you will get so much use out of.  It's beautiful!


----------



## Designpurchaser

RustyDee said:


> Hi,
> My little Mulberry family  Alexa oak Reg, Bays chocolate Ivy, Somerset oak purse with credit card holder, and  Heart Fob,
> Heart fob was in Sale


Ohhhhhhh I just LOVE that bays, what a lovely family


----------



## RustyDee

Cupcake2008 said:


> RustyDee, your family is beautifully formed!! Lovely classics that you will get so much use out of. It's beautiful!


 
Thank you Cupcake  x


----------



## RustyDee

Designpurchaser said:


> Ohhhhhhh I just LOVE that bays, what a lovely family


 
Thanks, the photo makes her look dull,  quite a rich chocolate in the flesh, will take a better photo of her soon,.. shes a lovely old girl


----------



## Designpurchaser

RustyDee said:


> Thanks, the photo makes her look dull, quite a rich chocolate in the flesh, will take a better photo of her soon,.. shes a lovely old girl


 
She really is gorgeous, when you say old girl, how long have you had her, was she a M.Com purchase?


----------



## RustyDee

Designpurchaser said:


> She really is gorgeous, when you say old girl, how long have you had her, was she a M.Com purchase?


 

Had her about two years, she was myAunts, I think she must be at least five years old? my Aunt had her from new as far as I remember, no idea where she bought her though. started my love of Mulberry. 
I Bought my Alexa  a few weeks ago from Mulberry.com though, then I was really hooked


----------



## Designpurchaser

RustyDee said:


> Had her about two years, she was myAunts, I think she must be at least five years old? my Aunt had her from new as far as I remember, no idea where she bought her though. started my love of Mulberry.
> I Bought my Alexia a few weeks ago from Mulberry.com though, then I was really hooked


 

Ahhh how lovely that it belonged to your aunt. We have the same Alexa, enjoy


----------



## RustyDee

Designpurchaser said:


> Ahhh how lovely that it belonged to your aunt. We have the same Alexa, enjoy


 
Yes I always liked her, and when she stoped using her she gave her to me  

Thanks, Love the Alexa, she's my Baby.
 Snap then,  We have such good taste


----------



## Cupcake2008

RustyDee said:
			
		

> Had her about two years, she was myAunts, I think she must be at least five years old? my Aunt had her from new as far as I remember, no idea where she bought her though. started my love of Mulberry.
> I Bought my Alexa  a few weeks ago from Mulberry.com though, then I was really hooked



What a lovely present from your aunt! The "old girl" looks in great condition!


----------



## RustyDee

Taken a better photo of my chocolate Ivy Bay  Think the Oak purse goes really well with her.


----------



## CPrincessUK

RustyDee said:


> Hi,
> My little Mulberry family  Alexa oak Reg, Bays chocolate Ivy, Somerset oak purse with credit card holder, and  Heart Fob,
> Heart fob was in Sale



Love your family and you have a lovely aunt. Lucky you! I bought the heart fobs in the sale in oak, choc and black. I love them too.


----------



## RustyDee

CPrincessUK said:


> Love your family and you have a lovely aunt. Lucky you! I bought the heart fobs in the sale in oak, choc and black. I love them too.


 
Thanks,
 Ohhh! lovely,  I really wish I could have got two heart fobs, would have loved in Chocolate too, esp while  half price   
 I'm still getting over buying my Alexa  and  had to shut my laptop quick  :giggles:


----------



## Designpurchaser

RustyDee said:


> Taken a better photo of my chocolate Ivy Bay  Think the Oak purse goes really well with her.


Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh drooooooooooool  I LOVE it, I haven't got a bays yet but I am truly in love with this one.


----------



## CPrincessUK

RustyDee said:


> Thanks,
> Ohhh! lovely,  I really wish I could have got two heart fobs, would have loved in Chocolate too, esp while  half price
> I'm still getting over buying my Alexa  and  had to shut my laptop quick  :giggles:



I think you should get the choc!  or you may regret it. Then go on a ban! Hehe.


----------



## strawberrylaces

My little Mulberry family!

Daria Hobo in Mouse Grey
Purse in Graphite
Taylor in Marshmellow White
Cookie Purse in Oak

They are all awaiting the arrival of a new family member sometime this week!


----------



## laura81

strawberrylaces said:
			
		

> My little Mulberry family!
> 
> Daria Hobo in Mouse Grey
> Purse in Graphite
> Taylor in Marshmellow White
> Cookie Purse in Oak
> 
> They are all awaiting the arrival of a new family member sometime this week!



Lovely family!


----------



## Cupcake2008

strawberrylaces said:


> My little Mulberry family!
> 
> Daria Hobo in Mouse Grey
> Purse in Graphite
> Taylor in Marshmellow White
> Cookie Purse in Oak
> 
> They are all awaiting the arrival of a new family member sometime this week!


 
Beautiful family, Strawberrylaces!!  Purse twins with the oak cookie purse 

Really looking forward to seeing your reveal later this week


----------



## strawberrylaces

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Beautiful family, Strawberrylaces!!  Purse twins with the oak cookie purse
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing your reveal later this week



I really love your cookie collection Cupcake2008- I really can't be buying any more bags though so the Cookie purse will just have to do for now!


----------



## Cupcake2008

strawberrylaces said:


> I really love your cookie collection Cupcake2008- I really can't be buying any more bags though so the Cookie purse will just have to do for now!


 

Thank you I have been very lucky! I have one more purchase I would like to make and then I am on a ban and living on beans and toast (or fried egg sarnies, like tonight!) until 2013! Also, I think I will be content with what I have for a long time as well.

You have a beautiful collection with classic colours that will go with everything.  And the one you're waiting for, that's worth a ban for a long time on its own!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Wonderful collection! 


strawberrylaces said:


> My little Mulberry family!
> 
> Daria Hobo in Mouse Grey
> Purse in Graphite
> Taylor in Marshmellow White
> Cookie Purse in Oak
> 
> They are all awaiting the arrival of a new family member sometime this week!


----------



## strawberrylaces

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Wonderful collection!



Thank you!!


----------



## RustyDee

Designpurchaser said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh drooooooooooool  I LOVE it, I haven't got a bays yet but I am truly in love with this one.


 
She is lovely   Quite heavy compared to the Alexa though,  built to last  
Don't know if the Newer Bays are as heavy? 

Now if you go and buy a new one we can weigh them     x x

:rain:


----------



## RustyDee

CPrincessUK said:


> I think you should get the choc!  or you may regret it. Then go on a ban! Hehe.


 
I wish! :ban:is already on    

One day I will     x x


----------



## Designpurchaser

RustyDee said:


> She is lovely  Quite heavy compared to the Alexa though, built to last
> Don't know if the Newer Bays are as heavy?
> 
> Now if you go and buy a new one we can weigh them  x x
> 
> :rain:


 
That's the main reason I have never bought a bays because of the weight and also having always thought it may be a bit big in size.


----------



## Roxaholic

Designpurchaser said:


> That's the main reason I have never bought a bays because of the weight and also having always thought it may be a bit big in size.



Lady Octavia isn't really too heavy......and anyway surely you need a matching big sis for dear Beth!!!...


----------



## Roxaholic

Loveheart said:


> Having sold a couple of Mulberry bags, this is my current family. I am still slimming down my collection, but I get easily distracted when I spot new beauties lol
> 
> Family shots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bays
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lexies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxies



Loveheart.......what a smashing collection......is that a grey sludge bays....LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Roxaholic

Majamulberry said:


> Millicat and Roxaholic YEP it's an Elgin. My most used bag



Love Elgins but have yet to find the perfect one to add to my collection - they are Mulberry stitching/attention to detail at it's very best aren't they?.......but did you ever see that old thread where a newly-treated one is literally put under a running tap!!!!.......don't think I'd be brave enough to do that


----------



## Designpurchaser

Roxaholic said:


> Lady Octavia isn't really too heavy......and anyway surely you need a matching big sis for dear Beth!!!...


 
Currently waiting for little sister to Beth to arrive, which should have been here ysterday, I fear O2 may have kidnapped her


----------



## Roxaholic

Designpurchaser said:


> Currently waiting for little sister to Beth to arrive, which should have been here ysterday, I fear O2 may have kidnapped her



DP you darkhorse - you shall now join button and Laura under the Joint Secret Squirrelly title!!!!


----------



## Loveheart

I need to change my pics, Quilted Alexa has a new mum, fuschia Bays joined the gang.
Another 2 are up for chops!

Indeed, it is a stuuuunning sludge Bays (where they got the ugly sludge from, I have no idea!! Have plenty in the garden YUK!!)


----------



## ipekkeles

My small and pink Mulberry family:

Plaster Pink Alexa
Candy Pink Credit Card Slip


----------



## Majamulberry

Roxaholic said:


> Love Elgins but have yet to find the perfect one to add to my collection - they are Mulberry stitching/attention to detail at it's very best aren't they?.......but did you ever see that old thread where a newly-treated one is literally put under a running tap!!!!.......don't think I'd be brave enough to do that



Oh yes, at it's very best indeed. Don't know about the quality on new models. Tend to put  me of more often than on.

NO  missed that one with the running tap


----------



## CPrincessUK

Absolutely gorgeous!!





ipekkeles said:


> My small and pink Mulberry family:
> 
> Plaster Pink Alexa
> Candy Pink Credit Card Slip


----------



## ipekkeles

CPrincessUK said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## strawberrylaces

ipekkeles said:
			
		

> My small and pink Mulberry family:
> 
> Plaster Pink Alexa
> Candy Pink Credit Card Slip



Such a pretty in pink family! The rose gold hardware on the Alexa is to die for!


----------



## Cupcake2008

ipekkeles said:
			
		

> My small and pink Mulberry family:
> 
> Plaster Pink Alexa
> Candy Pink Credit Card Slip



Beautiful pink family and love the rose gold too! Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy using your new beauty


----------



## cobaltblue

My tiny family:





Black Daria Satchel
Pink Roxanne
Eggplant Lily
Oak Regular Alexa
Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
Heart Keyring in Silver


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love this family!! Lovely 



cobaltblue said:


> My tiny family:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798223
> 
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver


----------



## strawberrylaces

cobaltblue said:
			
		

> My tiny family:
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver



Beautiful family but it isn't that tiny


----------



## ipekkeles

strawberrylaces said:


> Such a pretty in pink family! The rose gold hardware on the Alexa is to die for!





Cupcake2008 said:


> Beautiful pink family and love the rose gold  too! Absolutely gorgeous! Enjoy using your new beauty



Thank you!  I love rose gold hardware of the Alexa bag, makes it extra girly i think


----------



## Etincelle

cobaltblue said:


> My tiny family:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798223
> 
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver


 
Wow, lovely family!


----------



## Designpurchaser

cobaltblue said:


> My tiny family:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798223
> 
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver


Lovely family, something for every occasion...


----------



## Bine

What a wonderful family.I love it!


----------



## laura81

I live that collection, the Lily is gorgeous!


----------



## Shiny n new

cobaltblue said:
			
		

> My tiny family:
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver



Beautiful


----------



## steph22

I have my own family but I want to adopt everyone else's


----------



## laura81

steph22 said:
			
		

> I have my own family but I want to adopt everyone else's



I have this issue too!  Every time I see someone else's bags I want them!


----------



## cobaltblue

laura81 said:
			
		

> I have this issue too!  Every time I see someone else's bags I want them!



Or you see the same bag that you have but in a different colour! 

Thank you to everyone for your lovely comments too


----------



## Cupcake2008

cobaltblue said:


> My tiny family:
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver


 
Beautiful family!!   And not so tiny at all!  Especially love the eggplant lily!


----------



## yumi82

cobaltblue said:


> My tiny family:
> 
> 
> View attachment 1798223
> 
> 
> Black Daria Satchel
> Pink Roxanne
> Eggplant Lily
> Oak Regular Alexa
> Heart Shaped purse (can't remember the prints name)
> Heart Keyring in Silver


Beautiful family! I only have one Mulberry, an effie satchel but it will be more!


----------



## kiren123

Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.


----------



## CPrincessUK

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.


Yum Yum Yummy!! Wonderful collection Kiren. You have made my Friday!


----------



## kiren123

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Yum Yum Yummy!! Wonderful collection Kiren. You have made my Friday!



Thanks Cprincess! My new purchases have made my Friday too!


----------



## Sammiantha

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.


 
Kiren your collection is to die for! Absolutely beautiful colours. I've got a touch of the green eyed monster over here.


----------



## Cupcake2008

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.


 
Beautiful family, Kiren!!  Love them all!  The powder beige bays is soo pretty!!!!


----------



## strawberrylaces

kiren123 said:
			
		

> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.



Such a perfectly formed family! I love the polly and your powder beige Bays- its so precious! You must be such a proud Mulberry Mummy


----------



## kiren123

Sammiantha said:
			
		

> Kiren your collection is to die for! Absolutely beautiful colours. I've got a touch of the green eyed monster over here.



Thanks! To be honest each time I look at reveals etc I think; I want that!


----------



## kiren123

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Beautiful family, Kiren!!  Love them all!  The powder beige bays is soo pretty!!!!



Thank you! I know, she's my summer bag. The handles have stretched so she is out for repair at the moment. When she returns hopefully we will have some summer weather to use her!


----------



## kiren123

strawberrylaces said:
			
		

> Such a perfectly formed family! I love the polly and your powder beige Bays- its so precious! You must be such a proud Mulberry Mummy



Haha! Proud mummy indeed!!


----------



## J.A.N.

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.



The push polly and small burgundy lily are my fav's + ab stunning all the others are lovely too.


----------



## J.A.N.

Heres all of my collection so far minus the snakeskin aygness, l/l blue leopard purse and roger saul leopard shoulder bag.
http://s1156.photobucket.com/albums/p569/jamila72/My Mulberry Collection/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ20


----------



## steph22

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.



Wow, fab collection there. Very classy items.


----------



## Roxaholic

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.



Wowee - what a lovely (not so) little collection!!...


----------



## kiren123

steph22 said:
			
		

> Wow, fab collection there. Very classy items.



Thanks!   i try to go for classic items so i won't fall out of love with them. At the mo though I'm falling in love with bags a little too often!


----------



## kiren123

Roxaholic said:
			
		

> Wowee - what a lovely (not so) little collection!!...



 thank you!


----------



## Ms.Qi

Rayban said:


> Individual family shots...



amazing collection! envy


----------



## Mulberrygal

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.



Very lovely collection


----------



## Rayban

Ms.Qi said:


> amazing collection! envy


 
Thank you, although you probably wouldn't recognise it anymore. There has been so much movement lately I will definately need to take some more pics!


----------



## TeddysPanda

My small collection of Bay...


----------



## steph22

TeddysPanda said:


> My small collection of Bay...


 
Welcome! Small yet mighty collection there


----------



## Designpurchaser

Family pic minus scarves 




From the back to the front.....

Black Roxanne Tote
Champagne Mabel
Black Mini Leopard Patent Alexa
Postmans Lock Satchel
Reg Oak Alexa
Black Cookie Lily
R O SBS
Beige Cookie Lily
Pink Greta, silver hardware
Fuschia Key Pouch
Gold Heart Purse
Fudge Ostrich I Phone case
Crackled Greta, rose gold
R O Bays Clutch
Trippy Tiger Pouch


----------



## MiniMabel

Designpurchaser said:


> Family pic minus scarves
> 
> View attachment 1823279
> 
> 
> From the back to the front.....
> 
> Black Roxanne Tote
> Champagne Mabel
> Black Mini Leopard Patent Alexa
> Postmans Lock Satchel
> Reg Oak Alexa
> Black Cookie Lily
> R O SBS
> Beige Cookie Lily
> Pink Greta, silver hardware
> Fuschia Key Pouch
> Gold Heart Purse
> Fudge Ostrich I Phone case
> Crackled Greta, rose gold
> R O Bays Clutch
> Trippy Tiger Pouch



Very, very nice collection indeed!


----------



## Designpurchaser

MiniMabel said:


> Very, very nice collection indeed!


 
Thank you. I feel it needs a bit more colour....... :giggles:


----------



## Daffydil

Absolutely beautiful! A collection to be proud of !


----------



## Cupcake2008

TeddysPanda said:


> My small collection of Bay...


 
Small but beauitfully formed collection, TP!  And it'll definitely grow!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Designpurchaser said:


> Family pic minus scarves
> 
> From the back to the front.....
> 
> Black Roxanne Tote
> Champagne Mabel
> Black Mini Leopard Patent Alexa
> Postmans Lock Satchel
> Reg Oak Alexa
> Black Cookie Lily
> R O SBS
> Beige Cookie Lily
> Pink Greta, silver hardware
> Fuschia Key Pouch
> Gold Heart Purse
> Fudge Ostrich I Phone case
> Crackled Greta, rose gold
> R O Bays Clutch
> Trippy Tiger Pouch


 
Wow, what a stunning collection, DP!!   You need storage like Becca's to display this beautiful collection!


----------



## Roxaholic

TeddysPanda said:


> My small collection of Bay...



A big welcome from me too - lovely!!.....


----------



## Roxaholic

Designpurchaser said:


> Family pic minus scarves
> 
> View attachment 1823279
> 
> 
> From the back to the front.....
> 
> Black Roxanne Tote
> Champagne Mabel
> Black Mini Leopard Patent Alexa
> Postmans Lock Satchel
> Reg Oak Alexa
> Black Cookie Lily
> R O SBS
> Beige Cookie Lily
> Pink Greta, silver hardware
> Fuschia Key Pouch
> Gold Heart Purse
> Fudge Ostrich I Phone case
> Crackled Greta, rose gold
> R O Bays Clutch
> Trippy Tiger Pouch



What a lovely group....a splendiferous collection!.....


----------



## CPrincessUK

TeddysPanda said:


> My small collection of Bay...


Small but oh so perfectly formed!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love your collection! I want to see scarves too!



Designpurchaser said:


> Family pic minus scarves
> 
> View attachment 1823279
> 
> 
> From the back to the front.....
> 
> Black Roxanne Tote
> Champagne Mabel
> Black Mini Leopard Patent Alexa
> Postmans Lock Satchel
> Reg Oak Alexa
> Black Cookie Lily
> R O SBS
> Beige Cookie Lily
> Pink Greta, silver hardware
> Fuschia Key Pouch
> Gold Heart Purse
> Fudge Ostrich I Phone case
> Crackled Greta, rose gold
> R O Bays Clutch
> Trippy Tiger Pouch


----------



## Designpurchaser

Daffydil said:


> Absolutely beautiful! A collection to be proud of !


 
Thank you very much 



Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, what a stunning collection, DP!!  You need storage like Becca's to display this beautiful collection!


 
I've been thinking EXACTLY!! the same thing myself 



Roxaholic said:


> What a lovely group....a splendiferous collection!.....


 
 Why thank you Roxy Rox 



CPrincessUK said:


> Love your collection! I want to see scarves too!


 
Thanks, OK will take piccie and post tomorrow


----------



## steph22

Designpurchaser said:


> Family pic minus scarves
> 
> View attachment 1823279
> 
> 
> From the back to the front.....
> 
> Black Roxanne Tote
> Champagne Mabel
> Black Mini Leopard Patent Alexa
> Postmans Lock Satchel
> Reg Oak Alexa
> Black Cookie Lily
> R O SBS
> Beige Cookie Lily
> Pink Greta, silver hardware
> Fuschia Key Pouch
> Gold Heart Purse
> Fudge Ostrich I Phone case
> Crackled Greta, rose gold
> R O Bays Clutch
> Trippy Tiger Pouch


 
Wow, this should have its own museum. I would pay to see these!


----------



## Designpurchaser

:giggles: It's only small Steph, plenty of room for improvement and thankfully lovely TPF members do a good good of enabling!! 



steph22 said:


> Wow, this should have its own museum. I would pay to see these!


----------



## Sammiantha

The next time my OH asks me why I need another bag (I have 2, with 1 more on the way) I shall point him to this thread and blame all of you! 

Beautiful collection, I know I've said it already but I love RO!


----------



## Loveheart

You have a lovely, classy collection DP!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Sammiantha said:


> The next time my OH asks me why I need another bag (I have 2, with 1 more on the way) I shall point him to this thread and blame all of you!
> 
> Beautiful collection, I know I've said it already but I love RO!


 
Sammi I constantly push the laptop under OH's nose!! 



Loveheart said:


> You have a lovely, classy collection DP!


 
Thanks Loveheart


----------



## Sammiantha

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Sammi I constantly push the laptop under OH's nose!!
> 
> Thanks Loveheart



Will definitely be keeping that in mind for the future


----------



## RustyDee

Sammiantha said:


> The next time my OH asks me why I need another bag (I have 2, with 1 more on the way) I shall point him to this thread and blame all of you!


----------



## Sammiantha

Pettycoat Alexa Hobo with Rose Gold hardware
Mole Grey Sparkle Tweed Bayswater with Silver hardware
Black oversized Lily with Gold hardware
Pink Glossy Goat iPhone cover


----------



## william_st_girl

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.


 
My first time on this thread... will post my collection soon! LOVE your collection... mulberry is so the ultimate bags for me...but LOL Love your rug too... I have the same one! 

Gail xxx


----------



## Somersetlove

My small family 

Union Jack Bays
Black Goatskin Bays, with silver hardware
Black soft spongey Lily
Somerset shoulder Oak Pebbled leather 
Julie Verhoeven cat keyring
Pink Trippy Tiger pouch and coin purse

My only regrets are the trippy tiger, so they may find a new home shortly.  I wish I had got a leather pouch instead, so that's what I'll be after next


----------



## Designpurchaser

Somersetlove said:


> My small family
> 
> Union Jack Bays
> Black Goatskin Bays, with silver hardware
> Black soft spongey Lily
> Somerset shoulder Oak Pebbled leather
> Julie Verhoeven cat keyring
> Pink Trippy Tiger pouch and coin purse
> 
> My only regrets are the trippy tiger, so they may find a new home shortly.  I wish I had got a leather pouch instead, so that's what I'll be after next


Very nice!! I was dissappointed with my trippy tiger pouch too and still haven't used it!! Might sell on ebay.


----------



## Sallyb22

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194


----------



## Somersetlove

Sallyb22 said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194



Love your colourful family!!


----------



## mulberryforme

Sallyb22 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194



Gorgeous - your picture makes me want to be braver with colour!


----------



## LornaLou

kiren123 said:


> Here is my current family. My powder beige bays is currently out for repair of the handles so i have added an extra separate photo of her.



What is the dark red one on the far right, next to the Polly? It looks like a Lily, but what colour is it? It's absolutely gorgeous!

http://img.purseforum.com/attachmen...-of-your-mulberry-family-image-2195406470.jpg


----------



## Designpurchaser

Sallyb22 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194


Some lovely pieces there and very colourful, makes mine look very drab!! I LOVE these family pics


----------



## Sallyb22

Somersetlove said:


> Love your colourful family!!



Thank you


----------



## Sallyb22

mulberryforme said:


> Gorgeous - your picture makes me want to be braver with colour!



You should I'm always drawn to the colours but do love my alexa


----------



## Sallyb22

Designpurchaser said:


> Some lovely pieces there and very colourful, makes mine look very drab!! I LOVE these family pics



Thank you  you have a lovely collection yourself. I too love seeing everyone's family pics


----------



## Designpurchaser

Sallyb22 said:


> Thank you  you have a lovely collection yourself. I too love seeing everyone's family pics


 
Thank you Sally.....we need lots more family pics on here peeps


----------



## Cupcake2008

Sallyb22 said:


> http://fo[/QUOTE]
> 
> Beautiful family, Sally! Love all the colours! X


----------



## Sallyb22

Cupcake2008 said:


> Beautiful family, Sally! Love all the colours! X



thanks


----------



## 24shaz

Been working/drooling my way through this thread for the past couple of days and it's fabulous, so many amazing collections. Love it.


----------



## kiren123

william_st_girl said:
			
		

> My first time on this thread... will post my collection soon! LOVE your collection... mulberry is so the ultimate bags for me...but LOL Love your rug too... I have the same one!
> 
> Gail xxx



Thank you! Haha the rug is lovely too!


----------



## kiren123

LornaLou said:
			
		

> What is the dark red one on the far right, next to the Polly? It looks like a Lily, but what colour is it? It's absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> http://img.purseforum.com/attachments/premier-designers/mulberry/1800921d1342783503-post-pics-of-your-mulberry-family-image-2195406470.jpg



That is indeed a lily. Colour is conker from a couple of seasons ago. Bought it a few weeks ago from Bicester outlet. I know they had a few at the time!


----------



## steph22

Sallyb22 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194


 
Plenty of colours to choose from. Fab collection.


----------



## steph22

Somersetlove said:


> My small family
> 
> Union Jack Bays
> Black Goatskin Bays, with silver hardware
> Black soft spongey Lily
> Somerset shoulder Oak Pebbled leather
> Julie Verhoeven cat keyring
> Pink Trippy Tiger pouch and coin purse
> 
> My only regrets are the trippy tiger, so they may find a new home shortly. I wish I had got a leather pouch instead, so that's what I'll be after next


 
Very classy collection


----------



## Sallyb22

steph22 said:


> Plenty of colours to choose from. Fab collection.



Thanks


----------



## Somersetlove

steph22 said:


> Very classy collection


Thanks Steph!


----------



## kerplunk

My family


----------



## CPrincessUK

kerplunk said:
			
		

> My family



Love your family!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sallyb22 said:
			
		

> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194



I love your colourful family! Stunning.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sammiantha said:
			
		

> Pettycoat Alexa Hobo with Rose Gold hardware
> Mole Grey Sparkle Tweed Bayswater with Silver hardware
> Black oversized Lily with Gold hardware
> Pink Glossy Goat iPhone cover



Beautiful family. Love the sparkle tweed Bays!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Somersetlove said:
			
		

> My small family
> 
> Union Jack Bays
> Black Goatskin Bays, with silver hardware
> Black soft spongey Lily
> Somerset shoulder Oak Pebbled leather
> Julie Verhoeven cat keyring
> Pink Trippy Tiger pouch and coin purse
> 
> My only regrets are the trippy tiger, so they may find a new home shortly.  I wish I had got a leather pouch instead, so that's what I'll be after next



Great family!! Love the Bayswaters. Sigh. Maybe you can try a Daria pouch instead of trippy tiger? They are stunning.


----------



## Somersetlove

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Great family!! Love the Bayswaters. Sigh. Maybe you can try a Daria pouch instead of trippy tiger? They are stunning.



Thank you! It's funny, I've gone from saying that I'd never own a bays as they are too big and heavy, to owning two in two months!

I must take a look at the pouches. I'm sure there was one in pink glossy goat a few weeks back, but it seems to have disappeared. Hopefully it'll come back at some point


----------



## Cupcake2008

kerplunk said:


> My family


 
Gorgeous family, Kerplunk!  Love them all!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Somersetlove said:
			
		

> Thank you! It's funny, I've gone from saying that I'd never own a bays as they are too big and heavy, to owning two in two months!
> 
> I must take a look at the pouches. I'm sure there was one in pink glossy goat a few weeks back, but it seems to have disappeared. Hopefully it'll come back at some point



Bays are very addictive! I own 5 and may still add another for the right price.


----------



## steph22

kerplunk said:


> My family


 
Nice to see another Cheshire girl with a fab collection


----------



## Designpurchaser

kerplunk said:


> My family


Lovely.  Is that a dog key ring at the bottom?


----------



## kerplunk

CPrincessUK said:


> Love your family!


Thank you! 



Cupcake2008 said:


> Gorgeous family, Kerplunk!  Love them all!


Thanks 



steph22 said:


> Nice to see another Cheshire girl with a fab collection


Thanks!  I blame horrendously close proximity to Cheshire Oaks!



Designpurchaser said:


> Lovely.  Is that a dog key ring at the bottom?


Yep! It's this (http://www.radley.co.uk/Product/110821_Cheyne_Keyrings.aspx), it was a surprise birthday present from my mum because she saw that the brown ones match the colour of my oak heart fob perfectly


----------



## Designpurchaser

Yep! It's this (http://www.radley.co.uk/Product/110821_Cheyne_Keyrings.aspx), it was a surprise birthday present from my mum because she saw that the brown ones match the colour of my oak heart fob perfectly [/QUOTE]

I am so LOVING that being a doggie lover!! It's a purchase  Thank you 

Torn between the colours now.........eeeek


----------



## kerplunk

Designpurchaser said:


> I am so LOVING that being a doggie lover!! It's a purchase  Thank you
> Torn between the colours now.........eeeek


Have a look on eBay too, there's loads!


----------



## Designpurchaser

kerplunk said:


> Have a look on eBay too, there's loads!


 
Oh really?? Thanks


----------



## tickledmepink

Sallyb22 said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1834049&stc=1&d=1344978194



Wow! Nice collection!


----------



## Sallyb22

tickledmepink said:


> Wow! Nice collection!



Thanks


----------



## laura81

I thought it was time for an updated family pic.


----------



## Bine

Beautiful family


----------



## laura81

Bine said:


> Beautiful family



Thanks!  I'm definitely content with my collection for now (well until the next sale anyway!)


----------



## Designpurchaser

laura81 said:


> I thought it was time for an updated family pic.


Lovely Laura


----------



## ScottishGirl82

laura81 said:


> I thought it was time for an updated family pic.



What a beautiful collection.


----------



## mulberryforme

laura81 said:


> I thought it was time for an updated family pic.



That is one beautiful collection! I wish they were mine!


----------



## Sue247

Beautiful. Love the pink splash of colour., the lily is gorgeous.


----------



## laura81

Thanks all, I do love my little bag family!

The Lily is gorgeous, been using her a lot lately because of the rain up here!


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> I thought it was time for an updated family pic.


 
 You have such a beautiful collection, Laura!  Love the classic colours and the scatters of pink - love, love, love pink!


----------



## laura81

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> You have such a beautiful collection, Laura!  Love the classic colours and the scatters of pink - love, love, love pink!



Thank you!  I still have bag envy over your family though!


----------



## siewhung1314

Everybody's 'family' are beautiful and so different! I am a newbie and started last year without further ado....my family......


----------



## Sammiantha

Oooh beautiful collection of bags - like your storage system as well 

Is that a RO bays and a Grey Sparkle SBS?


----------



## siewhung1314

Sammiantha said:
			
		

> Oooh beautiful collection of bags - like your storage system as well
> 
> Is that a RO bays and a Grey Sparkle SBS?



Yep, it is indeed a red onion Bays  please excuse the bad photography, the sbs is the birds nest napa 
You will prob see it better in my next attachment along with my other 3 babies 






for some reason I don't know why my picture is sideways ???


----------



## Sammiantha

Me neither but I love the 3 additions - so cute!


----------



## laura81

Gorgeous collection! And cute little fur balls!

My 2 mutts don't get anywhere near my bags!


----------



## siewhung1314

PS I can't take credit for the storage system because I took this idea from another fellow tpf member


----------



## siewhung1314

laura81 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous collection! And cute little fur balls!
> 
> My 2 mutts don't get anywhere near my bags!



That is as close as they get lol no more!


----------



## BECCAMULBERRY




----------



## laura81

Gorgeous Becca!


----------



## Cupcake2008

siewhung1314 said:
			
		

> Yep, it is indeed a red onion Bays  please excuse the bad photography, the sbs is the birds nest napa
> You will prob see it better in my next attachment along with my other 3 babies
> 
> for some reason I don't know why my picture is sideways ???



You have a gorgeous collection and love the storage! Your little cats and your little doggie look so cute there too!


----------



## siewhung1314

Beccamulberry
Lovely! Amazing collection, also I saw your storage and decided I really loved it!!!
I really love your fuschia sbs!


----------



## Designpurchaser

siewhung1314 said:


> Yep, it is indeed a red onion Bays  please excuse the bad photography, the sbs is the birds nest napa
> You will prob see it better in my next attachment along with my other 3 babies
> 
> View attachment 1844162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason I don't know why my picture is sideways ???


Ahhhhh ,  lovely


----------



## Designpurchaser

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> View attachment 1844295


Becca - you're such a lucky girl


----------



## Cupcake2008

Beautiful! I mainly drool over the second shelf from the bottom! Beautiful colours!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Beautiful! I mainly drool over the second shelf from the bottom! Beautiful colours!



That post should have had Becca's post quoted! Becca's - love your collection!


----------



## Bine

I love the bags,i love the colours...i want such a beautiful collection too


----------



## Sue247

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> View attachment 1844295



Wow, beautiful selection of bags!


----------



## steph22

siewhung1314 said:


> Yep, it is indeed a red onion Bays  please excuse the bad photography, the sbs is the birds nest napa
> You will prob see it better in my next attachment along with my other 3 babies
> 
> View attachment 1844162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for some reason I don't know why my picture is sideways ???


 
What a fab collection you have there. Seems your other babies don't want to miss out too!


----------



## steph22

BECCAMULBERRY said:


> View attachment 1844295


 
Wow I love this, wish I had the space in my house to do something like this!


----------



## steph22

siewhung1314 said:


> Everybody's 'family' are beautiful and so different! I am a newbie and started last year without further ado....my family......


 
Is that a Del Rey you have there?


----------



## siewhung1314

steph22 said:
			
		

> Is that a Del Rey you have there?



hehe Yep, my latest mulberry addition, I love her!


----------



## Pugilicious

KatharinaV said:


> I have a rather mixed family:
> 
> Choc NVT Barnaby, Black Soft Buffalo reg Alexa, Choc Wash Bag, Oak Ballerina, Hot Fuchsia Locked Cosmetic Purse, Midnight Smooth Continental Wallet and credit card holder - and a little Cookie Bunny



I'm sooo jealous of your Midnight Smooth-wallet. It's gorgeous and I love that leather! I hate myself for not buying it when I had the chance..  God damn, it's perfect in my eyes! 

Cross my fingers the Continental Wallet will come in Black Soft Nappa since they have it in Black Forest Soft Matte now..


----------



## bijoub

My modest collection thus far...




Huge shout out to all you ladies for generously revealing your collections. It helps alleviate my guilt somewhat and silences hubby's typical response upon seeing another Bay purchase... Hubby:"isn't it the same bag, why do u need it in different colours??"

I will gladly direct him to Tpf so that he can witness for himself the limitless love of Mulberry!! Heehee


----------



## laura81

bijoub said:
			
		

> My modest collection thus far...
> 
> Huge shout out to all you ladies for generously revealing your collections. It helps alleviate my guilt somewhat and silences hubby's typical response upon seeing another Bay purchase... Hubby:"isn't it the same bag, why do u need it in different colours??"
> 
> I will gladly direct him to Tpf so that he can witness for himself the limitless love of Mulberry!! Heehee



Beautiful!  What shade is the grey Bays?


----------



## Bine

Here is my very small,colourless collection.I love it,but i think it needs more colour.


----------



## Sammiantha

bijoub said:
			
		

> My modest collection thus far...
> 
> Huge shout out to all you ladies for generously revealing your collections. It helps alleviate my guilt somewhat and silences hubby's typical response upon seeing another Bay purchase... Hubby:"isn't it the same bag, why do u need it in different colours??"
> 
> I will gladly direct him to Tpf so that he can witness for himself the limitless love of Mulberry!! Heehee



Gorgeous collection! Iove your bays, all beautiful colours.


----------



## Sammiantha

Bine said:
			
		

> Here is my very small,colourless collection.I love it,but i think it needs more colour.



I love it as well - I don't have much colour in mine but it means I always have a bag for every occasion in a classic colour


----------



## siewhung1314

Bine said:
			
		

> Here is my very small,colourless collection.I love it,but i think it needs more colour.



I think they are beautiful  simple but beautiful


----------



## bijoub

laura81 said:


> Beautiful!  What shade is the grey Bays?



Its the mole grey sparkle tweed


----------



## bijoub

Sammiantha said:


> Gorgeous collection! Iove your bays, all beautiful colours.



Thank you!


----------



## genieve

here's what i have so far:

postman lock satchel in glossy pebbled goatskin

daria continental wallet in soft spongy leather

love 'em!


----------



## allyloupuppy

genieve said:


> here's what i have so far:
> 
> postman lock satchel in glossy pebbled goatskin
> 
> daria continental wallet in soft spongy leather
> 
> love 'em!
> 
> View attachment 1846193


Very pretty !


----------



## siewhung1314

genieve said:
			
		

> here's what i have so far:
> 
> postman lock satchel in glossy pebbled goatskin
> 
> daria continental wallet in soft spongy leather
> 
> love 'em!



Lovely collection!


----------



## beaver232

Here is my brood of little beavers! X


----------



## siewhung1314

beaver232 said:
			
		

> Here is my brood of little beavers! X



Lovely collection!


----------



## steph22

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 1847828
> 
> 
> Here is my brood of little beavers! X



Very nice brood there


----------



## beaver232

steph22 said:


> Very nice brood there


thank you! I can't decide at this moment in time if I'm more proud of my little beavers or the fact that I could upload a piccy in order to show my fellow tpfers !


----------



## beaver232

siewhung1314 said:


> Lovely collection!


Thank youuuuu


----------



## Designpurchaser

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 1847828
> 
> 
> Here is my brood of little beavers! X


Werry werry nice beavers!


----------



## beaver232

Designpurchaser said:


> Werry werry nice beavers!



Ah thanks DP. The werry smallest one of all swam away but I hear she's very happy in her new home and settled down with a lovely new and welcoming bunch!  In fact they're probably having a little ol' party as we speak!! :snack:


----------



## Designpurchaser

beaver232 said:


> Ah thanks DP. The werry smallest one of all swam away but I hear she's very happy in her new home and settled down with a lovely new and welcoming bunch! In fact they're probably having a little ol' party as we speak!! :snack:


 
Yes and she has a foreign playmate


----------



## beaver232

Designpurchaser said:


> Yes and she has a foreign playmate



Oh yes! Forgot to say..... Love your choice! She seems the strong , well behaved type. I'm sure they'll get along well.


----------



## Designpurchaser

beaver232 said:


> Oh yes! Forgot to say..... Love your choice! She seems the strong , well behaved type. I'm sure they'll get along well.


 
Could be a bit of jealousy but that's to be expected I spose :giggles:. Little RO Beth has been out all week but cosy in her sleeping bag today


----------



## VictoriaAlice

Let me know what you think of them - I'm thinking I might downsize soon to buy a new one!...but which one gets the boot...?


----------



## VictoriaAlice

It won't let me post photo's


----------



## CPrincessUK

VictoriaAlice said:
			
		

> It won't let me post photo's



Use photo bucket and insert the IMG link it provides for each photo


----------



## eye.spy87

Wow! Loving the pics so far. Well, I have FINALLY got round to doing mine.

So we have...

Small Heritage Satchel in Pheasant Green

SBS in Choc

Bayswater in Oak 

Printed Black East West Bayswater

Regular Black Buffalo Alexa

Regular Taylor in Deer Brown

Smudged Leopard Receipt Holder (i think this is what they're sold under, i use mine for my driving license)

Long Locked Wallet (Not too sure of the colour, looks less purple without flash)

Bayswater Keyring (I think in Blueberry but not 100% convinced)


----------



## laura81

Lovely varied collection!  I love the receipt holder / licence holder!


----------



## eye.spy87

laura81 said:


> Lovely varied collection! I love the receipt holder / licence holder!


 
Thank-you laura81 ...and so right about being varied...i use the excuse that i need a bag to suit my every mood. Unfortunately my bank/credit card is in a great deal of pain!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lovely collection, eyespy! Yes, it is varied  The pheasant green catches my eye the most


----------



## HoneyPieII

New here. How do I post pics?


----------



## steph22

eye.spy87 said:


> Wow! Loving the pics so far. Well, I have FINALLY got round to doing mine.
> 
> So we have...
> 
> Small Heritage Satchel in Pheasant Green
> 
> SBS in Choc
> 
> Bayswater in Oak
> 
> Printed Black East West Bayswater
> 
> Regular Black Buffalo Alexa
> 
> Regular Taylor in Deer Brown
> 
> Smudged Leopard Receipt Holder (i think this is what they're sold under, i use mine for my driving license)
> 
> Long Locked Wallet (Not too sure of the colour, looks less purple without flash)
> 
> Bayswater Keyring (I think in Blueberry but not 100% convinced)
> 
> View attachment 1864277
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864278



Nice collection. How do you find the Taylor?


----------



## kerplunk

HoneyPieII said:


> New here. How do I post pics?


Upload to photobucket and copy the direct link URL. In advanced reply click on 'insert image' (the little yellow square button underneath undo and redo) and paste in the URL and it should work


----------



## eye.spy87

steph22 said:


> Nice collection. How do you find the Taylor?



I didn't think it would be too practical when I first saw it in an outlet a few months ago but now I have one it's surprisingly roomy and not too heavy either before I put all my rubbish in like I find my bays is...loving it so far...the only, not issue but more slight annoyance at the minute is the zip is quite stiff. BUT a friend of mine has a Taylor and hers has loosened up so I'm not overly concerned!

I am worried about colour transfer, my friends has a big blue mark from her jeans on the back


----------



## beaver232

eye.spy87 said:


> Wow! Loving the pics so far. Well, I have FINALLY got round to doing mine.
> 
> So we have...
> 
> Small Heritage Satchel in Pheasant Green
> 
> SBS in Choc
> 
> Bayswater in Oak
> 
> Printed Black East West Bayswater
> 
> Regular Black Buffalo Alexa
> 
> Regular Taylor in Deer Brown
> 
> Smudged Leopard Receipt Holder (i think this is what they're sold under, i use mine for my driving license)
> 
> Long Locked Wallet (Not too sure of the colour, looks less purple without flash)
> 
> Bayswater Keyring (I think in Blueberry but not 100% convinced)
> 
> View attachment 1864277
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864278


Really beautiful! You And I like similar designs. I am more and more drawn to the pheasant green as it will always be a classic colour. You have great taste.  X


----------



## HoneyPieII

javascript:void(0);

Bought my first Mulberry bag some months ago


----------



## HoneyPieII




----------



## HoneyPieII




----------



## Cupcake2008

That's lovely, Honeypiell! The black leather looks so luscious! Love the friendship bracelet too


----------



## eye.spy87

beaver232 said:


> Really beautiful! You And I like similar designs. I am more and more drawn to the pheasant green as it will always be a classic colour. You have great taste.  X



Aw thank-you beaver232! I think the pheasant green is sneaking up the ranks as 2nd favourite to my bays...


----------



## Bethanh

My small Mulberry collection

Small heritage bayswater satchel in nightshade blue pebbled matte
Regular Alexa silky snake in nightshade blue
Regular Alexa in oak soft buffalo
Small bayswater satchel in black natural leather







Looking at this, I think for my next Mulberry, I need some colour!!


----------



## eye.spy87

Bethanh said:


> My small Mulberry collection
> 
> Small heritage bayswater satchel in nightshade blue pebbled matte
> Regular Alexa silky snake in nightshade blue
> Regular Alexa in oak soft buffalo
> Small bayswater satchel in black natural leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this, I think for my next Mulberry, I need some colour!!



What a gorgeous classic collection!


----------



## elvisfan4life

eye.spy87 said:


> What a gorgeous classic collection!


 
and interestingly all bags that are oblong/square- same taste as me- not one for the rounded bottom bags in general


----------



## sedgewick

I've not taken photos of my "family" yet but I do make little collages of my bags alone


----------



## Bethanh

eye.spy87 said:
			
		

> What a gorgeous classic collection!



Thank you!! I am definitely drawn to the classics. Think I might be showing my age! 




			
				elvisfan4life said:
			
		

> and interestingly all bags that are oblong/square- same taste as me- not one for the rounded bottom bags in general



You're right Elvis. I think I've done my dash with both massive bags and non structured bags - too many years carrying baby bags and having to dig whenever I want anything!!


----------



## HoneyPieII

Cupcake2008 said:


> That's lovely, Honeypiell! The black leather looks so luscious! Love the friendship bracelet too



Thanks the leather was the reason I didn't buy the Alexa.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Bethanh said:


> My small Mulberry collection
> 
> Small heritage bayswater satchel in nightshade blue pebbled matte
> Regular Alexa silky snake in nightshade blue
> Regular Alexa in oak soft buffalo
> Small bayswater satchel in black natural leather
> 
> Looking at this, I think for my next Mulberry, I need some colour!!


 
Bethan, you do have such a classic collection!  Beautiful 

A splash of colour next, definitely


----------



## Cupcake2008

sedgewick said:


> I've not taken photos of my "family" yet but I do make little collages of my bags alone


 
Love your collage, Sedgewick!  Your Lexie looks beautiful!


----------



## armcandy3

My mulberry brood so far....lacking in colour as I sold my watermelon alexa.


----------



## Designpurchaser

armcandy3 said:


> My mulberry brood so far....lacking in colour as I sold my watermelon alexa.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1872307


Lovely Brooke in fab condition and we are Alexa patent leopard twins !!


----------



## armcandy3

Designpurchaser said:
			
		

> Lovely Brooke in fab condition and we are Alexa patent leopard twins !!



I joined tpf just after the season mini leo was out and began obsessing over it. I had my roxanne from bygone years but tpf fuelled a compulsion to stalk current mulbery....closely followed by joining eBay with the sole purpose of tracking down my alexa. One deranged january morning post Xmas I sold it on.......full of sellers regret but...lady luck struck again recently. This time she's going nowhere.


----------



## Designpurchaser

armcandy3 said:


> I joined tpf just after the season mini leo was out and began obsessing over it. I had my roxanne from bygone years but tpf fuelled a compulsion to stalk current mulbery....closely followed by joining eBay with the sole purpose of tracking down my alexa. One deranged january morning post Xmas I sold it on.......full of sellers regret but...lady luck struck again recently. This time she's going nowhere.


Good decision, I wouldn't sell mine either


----------



## eye.spy87

Cupcake2008 said:


> Love your collage, Sedgewick!  Your Lexie looks beautiful!



Cupcake...I think we need a picture of your rapidly expanding family!


----------



## Cupcake2008

eye.spy87 said:
			
		

> Cupcake...I think we need a picture of your rapidly expanding family!



When I know I have the place completely to myself, I will


----------



## Cupcake2008

armcandy3 said:
			
		

> My mulberry brood so far....lacking in colour as I sold my watermelon alexa.



Beautiful collection, Armcandy! Love the classic colours and then you have your leopard Alexa, which tells me that you have a wild side! :giggles:


----------



## eye.spy87

Cupcake2008 said:


> When I know I have the place completely to myself, I will



Oh!...haha...message received :-p that's why it took me so long to do mine


----------



## elvisfan4life

armcandy3 said:


> I joined tpf just after the season mini leo was out and began obsessing over it. I had my roxanne from bygone years but tpf fuelled a compulsion to stalk current mulbery....closely followed by joining eBay with the sole purpose of tracking down my alexa. One deranged january morning post Xmas I sold it on.......full of sellers regret but...lady luck struck again recently. This time she's going nowhere.


 
Lady luck or a little bit of tpf sisterhood help??? lol!!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

eye.spy87 said:


> Oh!...haha...message received :-p that's why it took me so long to do mine


 
 So you know exactly what I mean, sister!!:lolots:


----------



## armcandy3

elvisfan4life said:


> Lady luck or a little bit of tpf sisterhood help??? lol!!!



Hey Sister! :urock:


----------



## beaver232

armcandy3 said:


> I joined tpf just after the season mini leo was out and began obsessing over it. I had my roxanne from bygone years but tpf fuelled a compulsion to stalk current mulbery....closely followed by joining eBay with the sole purpose of tracking down my alexa. One deranged january morning post Xmas I sold it on.......full of sellers regret but...lady luck struck again recently. This time she's going nowhere.


Ah. I love a happy ending


----------



## Roxaholic

beaver232 said:


> View attachment 1847828
> 
> 
> Here is my brood of little beavers! X



Lovely Beavery brood! - many congrats hun!...


----------



## Roxaholic

eye.spy87 said:


> Wow! Loving the pics so far. Well, I have FINALLY got round to doing mine.
> 
> So we have...
> 
> Small Heritage Satchel in Pheasant Green
> 
> SBS in Choc
> 
> Bayswater in Oak
> 
> Printed Black East West Bayswater
> 
> Regular Black Buffalo Alexa
> 
> Regular Taylor in Deer Brown
> 
> Smudged Leopard Receipt Holder (i think this is what they're sold under, i use mine for my driving license)
> 
> Long Locked Wallet (Not too sure of the colour, looks less purple without flash)
> 
> Bayswater Keyring (I think in Blueberry but not 100% convinced)
> 
> View attachment 1864277
> 
> 
> View attachment 1864278



Just gorgeous....classic collection - congrats!...


----------



## Roxaholic

Bethanh said:


> My small Mulberry collection
> 
> Small heritage bayswater satchel in nightshade blue pebbled matte
> Regular Alexa silky snake in nightshade blue
> Regular Alexa in oak soft buffalo
> Small bayswater satchel in black natural leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at this, I think for my next Mulberry, I need some colour!!



....and what a lovely little collection it is hun!....but I am the same - I have a substantial amount of Darwin - but muted and a tad boring dare I say....with all these reveals I really must pull my finger out and join in, so I shall try and get my act together and post a piccie of my old reprobates!!!...


----------



## Bethanh

Roxaholic said:
			
		

> ....and what a lovely little collection it is hun!....but I am the same - I have a substantial amount of Darwin - but muted and a tad boring dare I say....with all these reveals I really must pull my finger out and join in, so I shall try and get my act together and post a piccie of my old reprobates!!!...



Thanks Roxy.  I would love to see your old reprobates! Please do share!


----------



## Roxaholic

Bethanh said:


> Thanks Roxy.  I would love to see your old reprobates! Please do share!



I really will try - can't let the side down now, can I lol! - but I am somewhat of a technophobe so will have to wait for co-operative teenage son to help (so it may be a little wait, but I will do my best!)

....anyway that's my excuse for being sooo appalling at reveals! hehe!


----------



## mllev

Well, two bags is almost a collection, right?


----------



## CPrincessUK

mllev said:


> Well, two bags is almost a collection, right?


of course they are! One bag is still a family -only child. hehe
Lovely collection  is your black bays the normal nvt or a different leather. Looks more interesting than mine! hehe


----------



## mllev

CPrincessUK said:


> of course they are! One bag is still a family -only child. hehe
> Lovely collection  is your black bays the normal nvt or a different leather. Looks more interesting than mine! hehe



Thank you, and I guess you're right!  The black bays is in Buffalo Shine leather. I was afraid it would be too glossy but it turned out to be just right and a bit more water resistant, I believe, which is great in our Northern climate with all the rain and snow.

And wow, I just took a look at your collection thread and your Bayswater collection is amazing   I want more too!


----------



## Cupcake2008

mllev said:


> Well, two bags is almost a collection, right?


 
CP is right, you only need one for a family   And yours is a perfectly formed family.  We will be watching it bloom.  I love them both!  They cover all occasions already!


----------



## Mayfly285

mllev said:


> Well, two bags is almost a collection, right?


ANY Mulberry purchase is a special event - although my friends who don't understand my bag obsession just smile fondly when I obsess over my latest purchase/wish list!

I don't have an enormous collection, but it is growing. So far, I have:

Antony Messenger in Chocolate (justified as I could fit nappies/brolley etc in there!)
Antony in Darwin Oak (justified as I no longer needed nappies in there and could hold brolley if needed!)
Bayswater in chocolate Sheepskin (absolutely gorgeous!! Purchased from Net-a-Porter, New York branch, and arrived within two days. So beautiful that I actually cuddle it!)
Alexa in Beige Silky Snake (only had one outing to date)
Alexa in Midnight Silky Snake (yet to make her debut)

Am currently lusting after the Bayswater in Black Forest ...

Photos to follow, but this is my first post on TPF and I'm enjoying all the posts on here so much that I haven't even switched on the tv tonight! Lovely to know that I'm not alone in my adoration of all things Mulberry!


----------



## Mayfly285

Cupcake2008 said:


> When I know I have the place completely to myself, I will


I sooo understand that comment, Cupcake!!   Luckily, our house is so full of bags, boxes and general clutter that nobody notices when an extra one has been squeezed in!  Thankfully, few people think of looking under the bed in the spare room!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mayfly285 said:
			
		

> ANY Mulberry purchase is a special event - although my friends who don't understand my bag obsession just smile fondly when I obsess over my latest purchase/wish list!
> 
> I don't have an enormous collection, but it is growing. So far, I have:
> 
> Antony Messenger in Chocolate (justified as I could fit nappies/brolley etc in there!)
> Antony in Darwin Oak (justified as I no longer needed nappies in there and could hold brolley if needed!)
> Bayswater in chocolate Sheepskin (absolutely gorgeous!! Purchased from Net-a-Porter, New York branch, and arrived within two days. So beautiful that I actually cuddle it!)
> Alexa in Beige Silky Snake (only had one outing to date)
> Alexa in Midnight Silky Snake (yet to make her debut)
> 
> Am currently lusting after the Bayswater in Black Forest ...
> 
> Photos to follow, but this is my first post on TPF and I'm enjoying all the posts on here so much that I haven't even switched on the tv tonight! Lovely to know that I'm not alone in my adoration of all things Mulberry!



Yay! Welcome! Can't wait to see your collection. Choc sheepskin sounds wonderful.


----------



## CPrincessUK

mllev said:
			
		

> Thank you, and I guess you're right!  The black bays is in Buffalo Shine leather. I was afraid it would be too glossy but it turned out to be just right and a bit more water resistant, I believe, which is great in our Northern climate with all the rain and snow.
> 
> And wow, I just took a look at your collection thread and your Bayswater collection is amazing   I want more too!



Ah buffalo shine. My lily is in black buffalo shine. But wow it is something in the Bays!
Thank you. Bays are addictive!


----------



## mllev

Cupcake2008 said:


> CP is right, you only need one for a family   And yours is a perfectly formed family.  We will be watching it bloom.  I love them both!  They cover all occasions already!



Thank you, you are all so kind! I'm hoping something in oak next but we'll see.. Silly me for thinking that I only need the Bays and that's it 



Mayfly285 said:


> ANY Mulberry purchase is a special event -  although my friends who don't understand my bag obsession just smile  fondly when I obsess over my latest purchase/wish list!
> 
> I don't have an enormous collection, but it is growing. So far, I have:
> 
> Antony Messenger in Chocolate (justified as I could fit nappies/brolley etc in there!)
> Antony in Darwin Oak (justified as I no longer needed nappies in there and could hold brolley if needed!)
> Bayswater in chocolate Sheepskin (absolutely gorgeous!! Purchased from  Net-a-Porter, New York branch, and arrived within two days. So beautiful  that I actually cuddle it!)
> Alexa in Beige Silky Snake (only had one outing to date)
> Alexa in Midnight Silky Snake (yet to make her debut)
> 
> Am currently lusting after the Bayswater in Black Forest ...
> 
> Photos to follow, but this is my first post on TPF and I'm enjoying all  the posts on here so much that I haven't even switched on the tv  tonight! Lovely to know that I'm not alone in my adoration of all things  Mulberry!



I definitely know what you mean, and this is why I love TPF! I don't even try talking about bags to my friends anymore since they see no point in buying designer bags, and my BF was starting to get desperate hearing about different kinds of leather etc  

Please do post a picture of your collection, I'd love to see it too!


----------



## Pugilicious

sedgewick said:


> I've not taken photos of my "family" yet but I do make little collages of my bags alone



Lovely pictures


----------



## Mayfly285

mllev said:


> Thank you, you are all so kind! I'm hoping something in oak next but we'll see.. Silly me for thinking that I only need the Bays and that's it
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely know what you mean, and this is why I love TPF! I don't even try talking about bags to my friends anymore since they see no point in buying designer bags, and my BF was starting to get desperate hearing about different kinds of leather etc
> 
> Please do post a picture of your collection, I'd love to see it too!


 
I'm currently trying to work out the best way of uploading a photo!  I'm not exactly a technophobe, but ...!  I've got some good shots on my phone, but need to get them onto the computer and, somehow, on to here ...


----------



## Tansu

May I indroduce myself? I'm Tansu and this is my little family:

Rosemary is the newest, but maybe the oldest in age, member of the family and Antony is the first one. Other members are: Sommerset shoulder bag, toilet bag and agenda, or is it a diary. I'm very fond of my new Rosemary, I like the style and maybe I'm going to buy next Roxanne (or used Bayswater, I can't decide). .


----------



## Mayfly285

Tansu said:


> May I indroduce myself? I'm Tansu and this is my little family:
> 
> Rosemary is the newest, but maybe the oldest in age, member of the family and Antony is the first one. Other members are: Sommerset shoulder bag, toilet bag and agenda, or is it a diary. I'm very fond of my new Rosemary, I like the style and maybe I'm going to buy next Roxanne (or used Bayswater, I can't decide). .


 I love the Somerset shoulder bag; I keep looking at it in chocolate!  I have the small Antony in oak and the large Antony in chocolate - both always get comments, even though the large one is about six years old now and used very much as a workhorse!  I do love the Bayswater, but only have the one - in brown sheepskin.  I must try to attach a photo of some of them!


----------



## Mayfly285

Tansu said:


> May I indroduce myself? I'm Tansu and this is my little family:
> 
> Rosemary is the newest, but maybe the oldest in age, member of the family and Antony is the first one. Other members are: Sommerset shoulder bag, toilet bag and agenda, or is it a diary. I'm very fond of my new Rosemary, I like the style and maybe I'm going to buy next Roxanne (or used Bayswater, I can't decide). .


 By the way, is the Rosemary the chocolate bag near the front?  If so, she's lovely!


----------



## Tansu

Rosemary is actually oak. I just cleaned and sprayed it and it's still moist. But it's also dark 'cos of patina. But I think it looks great that way, darknes gives it more character


----------



## Maria02

My family:


----------



## Mayfly285

mllev said:


> Well, two bags is almost a collection, right?


 I LOVE the rose gold hardware on the SBS!  It really is gorgeous and I see that your handles are standing up well and not flopping!  How much can you get in there?  Is it a daily bag?

The black of the Bayswater is lovely, too.  You have two super bags there and I'd love either (preferably both!) of them!


----------



## mllev

Mayfly285 said:


> I LOVE the rose gold hardware on the SBS!  It really is gorgeous and I see that your handles are standing up well and not flopping!  How much can you get in there?  Is it a daily bag?
> 
> The black of the Bayswater is lovely, too.  You have two super bags there and I'd love either (preferably both!) of them!




Thank you, I do love them both! Unfortunately the handles do flop a little, I've just sort of tucked them in for the picture, but I'm actually hoping that they'd start to flop all the way down because it looks a bit silly at the moment 
I think you could use the SBS as a daily bag, it fits all the essentials: calendar, make-up pouch, keys and phone with some room to spare, but being a student myself, I need a bigger daily bag lugging around books and stuff like that, so it is going to be going to the movies/for coffee kind of bag for me  I really like how sturdy and structured the SBS is!


----------



## lauren_t

Maria02 said:


> My family:



Ooh I love your collection! One of each classic colour, lovely. 
I hope to get an Alexa soon to accompany my Brynmore!


----------



## Mayfly285

mllev said:


> Thank you, I do love them both! Unfortunately the handles do flop a little, I've just sort of tucked them in for the picture, but I'm actually hoping that they'd start to flop all the way down because it looks a bit silly at the moment
> I think you could use the SBS as a daily bag, it fits all the essentials: calendar, make-up pouch, keys and phone with some room to spare, but being a student myself, I need a bigger daily bag lugging around books and stuff like that, so it is going to be going to the movies/for coffee kind of bag for me  I really like how sturdy and structured the SBS is!


 
I like the idea of using it as an everyday bag but it certainly wouldn't accommodate student paraphernalia, I suspect!  I did see a Bayswater absolutely crammed with everything from a laptop to makeup pouch - and still looked fab! - so I think that might need to be your workhorse bag!  The only problem is which one to choose!  I've never been to the outlet stores, so don't know if they have many there, but it would certainly be an investment bag!


----------



## Mayfly285

lauren_t said:


> Ooh I love your collection! One of each classic colour, lovely.
> I hope to get an Alexa soon to accompany my Brynmore!


 

I agree - the classic colours are just that, and will never date.  I have a large chocolate Antony and a small oak Antony.  My Bayswater is chocolate sheepskin (not exactly practical, but lovely to cuddle!!  )  

Rather bizarrely, I bought 2 Alexas within about a week of each other - both silky snake.  One is pebbled beige and one is midnight blue.  I think my brain must have had the day off and I didn't notice ... :wondering


----------



## new2mulbs

Hi all

New to this thread- gorrrrrgeous bags! I might have completely missed the boat here but does anyone know where I could find a small heritage satchel in nightshade blue???

I've only just seen one and it is TDF! On another note does anyone have the Alexa In player pink in soft buffalo not patent? Is it a nice colour IRL??

Thank you!


----------



## new2mulbs

Mooshooshoo said:
			
		

> I discovered mulberry in August and have collected my 'family' since then. Through these bags I have 'met' some wonderful people who share this love of bags.
> My husband is threatening me with a retreat to a convent with no outside contact; as a method of helping me with my 'addiction'.....   personally I don't think I need any help, I think I'm managing very well all by myself :giggles:
> What do you think....?



Omg just seen your collection (which I'm sure has grown since then) its amazing!!!!
No wonder you know everything about everything Mulberry related!


----------



## beaver232

mllev said:


> Well, two bags is almost a collection, right?


They are both really beautiful and cater for so many occasions. I particularly like the grain on yor BAYSWATER. It's very eye catching xx enjoy them.


----------



## mllev

beaver232 said:


> They are both really beautiful and cater for so many occasions. I particularly like the grain on yor BAYSWATER. It's very eye catching xx enjoy them.



Thank you! I will, I just hope the weather would get better here, don't like to get my bags wet :rain:


----------



## S44MHY

Hello all I wanted to share my pic with you all as I am now happy with my family! 

I have four mulberry and two miu miu ( they wanted to be in pic too! )

Let me know what you all think?!... 

I love my little family... 

 

Http://photobucket.com/s44mhy


----------



## Ria2011

Group photo, my Bays, my Mabels & purse and last but not least, my satchel collection


----------



## CPrincessUK

I LOVE your collection!!!



Ria2011 said:


> Group photo, my Bays, my Mabels & purse and last but not least, my satchel collection


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> I LOVE your collection!!!


Thank you, your bays collection is stunning


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you, your bays collection is stunning


 I will post family pics around Christmas when I acquire my last Bays! hehe!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> I will post family pics around Christmas when I acquire my last Bays! hehe!


Can't wait to see it! I'm going to have to get my Mulberry fix by drooling over other TPF'ers bags & accessories now with the price increase on its way.


----------



## Ria2011

S44MHY said:


> Hello all I wanted to share my pic with you all as I am now happy with my family!
> 
> I have four mulberry and two miu miu ( they wanted to be in pic too! )
> 
> Let me know what you all think?!...
> 
> I love my little family...
> 
> 
> 
> Http://photobucket.com/s44mhy


Lovely collection S44MHY- I love the colour of the Alexa. I love Miu Miu as well (my 1st designer bag back in 2006) but they got too expensive so I had to love and leave the brand.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Can't wait to see it! I'm going to have to get my Mulberry fix by drooling over other TPF'ers bags & accessories now with the price increase on its way.



Ugh that price increase!!! I wanted to get two seasonal bays but now I am down to getting just one in the sale and that is it! I have a lovely preloved but never used bag making its way to me which I shall save for my birthday present and hopefully black forest bays for Christmas. That is me done...... seriously!


----------



## mllev

Ria2011 said:


> Group photo, my Bays, my Mabels & purse and last but not least, my satchel collection



I love your collection, I especially like the Oak Bays and the Nightshade Tillie! I've been eyeing some Tillies on eBay, have you been happy with it?


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Ugh that price increase!!! I wanted to get two seasonal bays but now I am down to getting just one in the sale and that is it! I have a lovely preloved but never used bag making its way to me which I shall save for my birthday present and hopefully black forest bays for Christmas. That is me done...... seriously!


Really!! You're done with buying Bays. I think we'll all be falling off the sofa when S/S 2013 starts to roll out.


----------



## Ria2011

mllev said:


> I love your collection, I especially like the Oak Bays and the Nightshade Tillie! I've been eyeing some Tillies on eBay, have you been happy with it?


Thank you, I haven't used my Tillie yet (which I bought in the sale as an early b'day present) but I can start using her from next weekend & I can't wait. I love the colour of your SBS!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Really!! You're done with buying Bays. I think we'll all be falling off the sofa when S/S 2013 starts to roll out.



Haha! You don't believe me. I loved the catwalk collection but those colours wont work for my wardrobe. With respect to colour palettes I am more autumn/winter.

Plus I will be moving house and will want to decorate the new one.... So no bags!


----------



## ncch

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> Group photo, my Bays, my Mabels & purse and last but not least, my satchel collection



Nice collection!  I just got a tillie too but I thought yours was purple in the picture!  Im surprised!  Does it look that purple in real life??


----------



## Ria2011

ncch said:


> Nice collection!  I just got a tillie too but I thought yours was purple in the picture!  Im surprised!  Does it look that purple in real life??


Thank you ncch. It's not that purple, it was just the flash from the camera. The pic with my satchels is more reflective of its true colour. Which colour tillie did you buy?


----------



## Alexa01

Ria2011, I like the Toffee Daria satchel. It seems like a bit of a difficult color though... Can you 'match' it with your wardrobe in an easy way?


----------



## Ria2011

Alexa01 said:


> Ria2011, I like the Toffee Daria satchel. It seems like a bit of a difficult color though... Can you 'match' it with your wardrobe in an easy way?


 
Thank you Alexa01, I find it works with pretty much anything as it's got more of a tan hue to it. I've worn it with blue jeans (both light & dark) and multi-coloured dresses.


----------



## Alexa01

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you Alexa01, I find it works with pretty much anything as it's got more of a tan hue to it. I've worn it with blue jeans (both light & dark) and multi-coloured dresses.



Thanks! Maybe it's a great color for the fall as well, I find oker colors to work very well during that season... Anyway, its a great colour, lovely bag you've got there


----------



## mllev

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you, I haven't used my Tillie yet (which I bought in the sale as an early b'day present) but I can start using her from next weekend & I can't wait. I love the colour of your SBS!



Oh, it would be horrible having a nice new bag and just keep her sitting in the closet  I don't think I could be that patient, but perhaps the wait makes taking her out for the first time even more special! 

And thank you, I love the powder beige too!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> Thank you ncch. It's not that purple, it was just the flash from the camera. The pic with my satchels is more reflective of its true colour. Which colour tillie did you buy?



You were right! I am weak. Sigh.. But can't do a reveal as yet as DH knows nothing about it. An older season bag but just scrumptious!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> You were right! I am weak. Sigh.. But can't do a reveal as yet as DH knows nothing about it. An older season bag but just scrumptious!


Aah bless, you lasted all of two days. I knew you'd crack eventually - can't wait for the reveal though!

:lolots:


----------



## holleigh

Not the best of shots, but the girls are so soft I couldn't get them to stand to attention !! xH


----------



## HMGN

holleigh said:


> Not the best of shots, but the girls are so soft I couldn't get them to stand to attention !! xH



Beautiful bags!  Enjoy them all!


----------



## Baginuse

holleigh said:


> Not the best of shots, but the girls are so soft I couldn't get them to stand to attention !! xH


Omg, does Holleigh love lavender  That is an awesome collection, beautiful girls.


----------



## Cupcake2008

holleigh said:


> Not the best of shots, but the girls are so soft I couldn't get them to stand to attention !! xH


 
  What a beautiful collection?!!!  I love them all  Lavendar is such a beautiful colour!  Congratulations on your stunning collection, Holleigh!


----------



## Bine

The Bayswater and the Roxanne and and and....they're all so beautiful


----------



## smally

Wow Holleigh, what an amazing pic.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Amazing family! Pretty in pink!


----------



## silver925

Woah Holleigh, the family there are looking great, what a perfect set!


----------



## allyloupuppy

holleigh said:
			
		

> Not the best of shots, but the girls are so soft I couldn't get them to stand to attention !! xH



Wow just beautiful !!!


----------



## mrsb5810

Welcome to my mulberry family....

http://


----------



## Designpurchaser

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://


LOve that blue bays and the little lily is gorgeous (wish they did the bays with silver hardware)


----------



## CPrincessUK

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://



Mrsb your collection is Fantabulous! Love them all!


----------



## steph22

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://



Is the blue Bays petrol? Just wondering how you find the soft matte leather?


----------



## Somersetlove

steph22 said:
			
		

> Is the blue Bays petrol? Just wondering how you find the soft matte leather?



The petrol bays is lamb skin, I think..?


----------



## Daffydil

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://



Stunning family. Especially like the blue bays - really eye catching.


----------



## mrsb5810

steph22 said:


> Is the blue Bays petrol? Just wondering how you find the soft matte leather?





Somersetlove said:


> The petrol bays is lamb skin, I think..?



There's 2 blue bays in there. The obvious one is petrol & yes it's lambskin. The other next to it is midnight (similar to ink colour) in patent but is looking like black in the pic cos of the flash & the fact picture was taken in the evening didn't help but just as stunning.


----------



## Cupcake2008

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> http://


 
Beautiful collection, MrsB!  They're all so beautful!!  I think my favourite is your Lily, she's super cute!!


----------



## Baginuse

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://


 Beautiful family!  So lovely they are all of them, Lily is so supercute, and that Alexa is fab, not to mention the Bays....Lovely collection!


----------



## mrsb5810

Designpurchaser said:


> LOve that blue bays and the little lily is gorgeous (wish they did the bays with silver hardware)





CPrincessUK said:


> Mrsb your collection is Fantabulous! Love them all!





Daffydil said:


> Stunning family. Especially like the blue bays - really eye catching.





Cupcake2008 said:


> Beautiful collection, MrsB!  They're all so beautful!!  I think my favourite is your Lily, she's super cute!!





Baginuse said:


> Beautiful family!  So lovely they are all of them, Lily is so supercute, and that Alexa is fab, not to mention the Bays....Lovely collection!



Thankyou ladies! It just hit me today when getting them all out that I've built this collection since joining TPF, so that's just over a year...my thought was how the **** did that happen!  I'm too scared to sit down with the calculator & work out how much money is sitting on that bed! I think I have a bag there to cover me for every scenario...so I'm now officially on the sofa!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

mrsb5810 said:


> Thankyou ladies! It just hit me today when getting them all out that I've built this collection since joining TPF, so that's just over a year...my thought was how the **** did that happen!  I'm too scared to sit down with the calculator & work out how much money is sitting on that bed! I think I have a bag there to cover me for every scenario...so I'm now officially on the sofa!!



Yes I did that too and realised I could probably cover stamp duty on our next house move.

But then I decided to forget that for the moment!

Haha.


----------



## ashleyl1989

My little mulberry family ! 
Large heritage bayswater satchel in fudge 
Special purchase graphite grey Antony

Both purchased very recently and I'm on the hunt for a new addition already 
(addictive!) :-/


----------



## Plemont

I love your collection mrsb!   

You've got a great eye for colour - those blues go together beautifully.  It's the sort of collection that needs to be displayed so that all the bags can be seen together (shame you can only wear one bag at a time)


----------



## Bagstar

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://



Fab collection love the Petrol Bays


----------



## Bagstar

ashleyl1989 said:


> My little mulberry family !
> Large heritage bayswater satchel in fudge
> Special purchase graphite grey Antony
> 
> Both purchased very recently and I'm on the hunt for a new addition already
> (addictive!) :-/



Lovely little family, I am sure that it will not stay little for long.


----------



## Mayfly285

I'll have a go at finally getting ONE Mulberry up for view!  My beloved Sheepskin Bayswater - not everyone's taste, but so tactile and lined with soft sheepskin!  

http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s636/Bagcat285/MulberrySheepskinBayswater_zps1ad9160a.jpg


----------



## Bine

So gorgeous! Are you carrying her only in winter or all the year around?


----------



## corcor

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....



Soooo gorgeous, I love the variety!


----------



## Lucinda2012

New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!


----------



## Mayfly285

Bine said:


> So gorgeous! Are you carrying her only in winter or all the year around?


 

Thank you!  She really is an autumn bag, but I'm a bit reluctant to carry her when it's wet, so in the UK I'm quite limited as to when I can take her out!  I do love her, though!!


----------



## mrsb5810

Plemont said:


> I love your collection mrsb!
> 
> You've got a great eye for colour - those blues go together beautifully.  It's the sort of collection that needs to be displayed so that all the bags can be seen together (shame you can only wear one bag at a time)





Bagstar said:


> Fab collection love the Petrol Bays





corcor said:


> Soooo gorgeous, I love the variety!



Thankyou ladies! As you can see I tend to be a more blue-ey person for my pop of colour! & I think the variety has come from me wanting to have a suitable bag for every possible scenario!


----------



## mrsb5810

Lucinda2012 said:


> New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!



Love the ensemble! Very country chic! I agree with such cool boots like yours, the oak bays was destiny!


----------



## Mayfly285

Lucinda2012 said:


> New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!


Stunning bag, boots and scarf!  Welcome to the forum, by the way - it's addictive (so, sadly for my bank balance, are Mulberrys!)


----------



## mrsb5810

Mayfly285 said:


> I'll have a go at finally getting ONE Mulberry up for view!  My beloved Sheepskin Bayswater - not everyone's taste, but so tactile and lined with soft sheepskin!
> 
> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s636/Bagcat285/MulberrySheepskinBayswater_zps1ad9160a.jpg



A truly beautiful bag. I love it!


----------



## mrsb5810

ashleyl1989 said:


> My little mulberry family !
> Large heritage bayswater satchel in fudge
> Special purchase graphite grey Antony
> 
> Both purchased very recently and I'm on the hunt for a new addition already
> (addictive!) :-/



Love both those colours & style, both to my kind of taste...I see the beginnings of a beautiful collection!  x


----------



## Ria2011

mrsb5810 said:


> Welcome to my mulberry family....
> 
> http://


Lovely collection mrsb5810, especially the Lily and that gorgeous blue Bays.


----------



## ashleyl1989

mrsb5810 said:
			
		

> Love both those colours & style, both to my kind of taste...I see the beginnings of a beautiful collection!  x



Thankyou mrsb5810 I must say I'm very envious of your beautiful collection very much to my taste also! 
My bags are very well suited to my lifestyle ATM, Antony is for day to day use and my heritage is for those special shopping days! May pop into hof today and get some inspiration for my next bag! 
I'm thinking a lovely preloved black mitzy and an oak bays would complete my little family !


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lucinda2012 said:


> New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!



love your family! oak Bays was my first followed by Black Bays


----------



## Designpurchaser

Lucinda2012 said:


> New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!


Your boots look a perfect match for your oak bays. Such a great colour, lovely


----------



## Roxaholic

Lucinda2012 said:


> New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!




Lovely...and welcome!...


----------



## Cupcake2008

Mayfly285 said:


> I'll have a go at finally getting ONE Mulberry up for view! My beloved Sheepskin Bayswater - not everyone's taste, but so tactile and lined with soft sheepskin!
> 
> http://i1309.photobucket.com/albums/s636/Bagcat285/MulberrySheepskinBayswater_zps1ad9160a.jpg


 
A bit late on this but I love this twist for the bays - how lovely!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lucinda2012 said:


> New to this forum, only have one Mulberry - an oak Bayswater (which I ADORE). I also have the long locked purse (not shown) and the new tree print scarf in acorn. Pictured with my White Stuff leather boots which go perfectly with my growing Mulberry collection  Contemplating expanding the collection soon with a black Bayswater!


 
Lucinda - your pics are fantastic, they look like photoshoot pics 

The black - another classic to add


----------



## Mayfly285

Cupcake2008 said:


> A bit late on this but I love this twist for the bays - how lovely!


 
Thank you!  I think she was from the "Fall 2009 Collection!"  Believe it or not, I sent for her from Net-a-Porter in New York and she arrived within two days, with no custom charges as she'd already been "customed" on the way out there!  She was a really good price in the sale and I couldn't resist her!


----------



## Baginuse

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you!  She really is an autumn bag, but I'm a bit reluctant to carry her when it's wet, so in the UK I'm quite limited as to when I can take her out! I do love her, though!!


 Mayfly, its a stunning bag. I really think she is gorgous.


----------



## Lucinda2012

Thanks all! I have a small collection, there's definitely room for more, although I worry getting another would detract from the one I already have, make it less special somehow. I've had the bayswater for just over a year,use it everyday and I still get such joy using it. It was re-waterproofed with Collinil to within an inch of its life at the weekend all ready for winter.


----------



## Mayfly285

Lucinda2012 said:


> Thanks all! I have a small collection, there's definitely room for more, although I worry getting another would detract from the one I already have, make it less special somehow. I've had the bayswater for just over a year,use it everyday and I still get such joy using it. It was re-waterproofed with Collinil to within an inch of its life at the weekend all ready for winter.


 
I think they're like children, Lucinda - you love them all individually and for different reasons!    Believe me, it can get addictive!  The Bays is such a classic, though; a really fab first choice, and sooo good with your boots and scarf!  Well done for the Collonilling - I'm like a demon with that stuff!  I ought to have shares in the company!


----------



## littlewazz

My first post on this forum - and just gotta say I love you guys - you keep me motivated to keep buying Mulberry! I never used to own any branded bags but this year i have collected 3 bags! I am just kicking myself for not buying anything in the sales (as I just had one as a present and thought I shouldn't be spending more). Definitely keeping eyes peeled for next sales but I thought the last sale was amazing! I had a chance to see most of the collection still available on sale as well online!!! 

Here's my latest buy: I love the bag!


----------



## Ria2011

littlewazz said:


> My first post on this forum - and just gotta say I love you guys - you keep me motivated to keep buying Mulberry! I never used to own any branded bags but this year i have collected 3 bags! I am just kicking myself for not buying anything in the sales (as I just had one as a present and thought I shouldn't be spending more). Definitely keeping eyes peeled for next sales but I thought the last sale was amazing! I had a chance to see most of the collection still available on sale as well online!!!
> 
> Here's my latest buy: I love the bag!


Your foxglove lily is gorgeous!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Absolutely stunning! She is fabulous.


littlewazz said:


> My first post on this forum - and just gotta say I love you guys - you keep me motivated to keep buying Mulberry! I never used to own any branded bags but this year i have collected 3 bags! I am just kicking myself for not buying anything in the sales (as I just had one as a present and thought I shouldn't be spending more). Definitely keeping eyes peeled for next sales but I thought the last sale was amazing! I had a chance to see most of the collection still available on sale as well online!!!
> 
> Here's my latest buy: I love the bag!


----------



## Cupcake2008

littlewazz said:


> My first post on this forum - and just gotta say I love you guys - you keep me motivated to keep buying Mulberry! I never used to own any branded bags but this year i have collected 3 bags! I am just kicking myself for not buying anything in the sales (as I just had one as a present and thought I shouldn't be spending more). Definitely keeping eyes peeled for next sales but I thought the last sale was amazing! I had a chance to see most of the collection still available on sale as well online!!!
> 
> Here's my latest buy: I love the bag!


 
She's gorgeous, littlewazz!  Amazing colour!  Tell us what others bags you have collected!!!


----------



## littlewazz

Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
I'm an official mulberry fan! 
Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!


----------



## Cupcake2008

littlewazz said:


> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!


 
You have an amazing collection, Littlewazz!!  Your Lily is a gorgeous splash of colour for those evenings out or a bit of daytime glamour, your postman's lock and your ledbury (is that a ledbury?) are everyday bags that will go with everything!

Simply stunning! 

:welcome2:


----------



## Sammiantha

littlewazz said:


> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!



Both gorgeous bags! What are they? I'd happily have either (or both)


----------



## littlewazz

the last one is an east-west bayswater in pebbled grey with silver hardware! and yes the first is a lily and second i think is a mulberry edie in powder beige with rose-gold hardware!?!? (it was my first bag, and a gift!)    link to another pic here http://nottinghillgirl.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/midweek-loveliness-mulberry-edie-bag.html


thank you for all the lovely comments! i would love to have your collection cupcake! those cookie lilies made me drool.. 

:giggles:


----------



## Lucinda2012

littlewazz said:
			
		

> the last one is an east-west bayswater! and yes the first is a lily and second i think is a mulberry edie in powder beige with rose-gold hardware!?!? (it was my first bag, and a gift!)    link to another pic here http://nottinghillgirl.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/midweek-loveliness-mulberry-edie-bag.html
> 
> thank you for all the lovely comments! i would love to have your collection cupcake! those cookie lilies made me drool..
> 
> :giggles:



Gorgeous! I love the edie, beautiful colour!


----------



## Sammiantha

Ooh I think I might have the next bag on my wishlist - beautiful classic bags, you have great taste.


----------



## CPrincessUK

littlewazz said:
			
		

> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!



Amazing family! You have really good taste. Very classy.


----------



## littlewazz

Sammiantha said:


> Ooh I think I might have the next bag on my wishlist - beautiful classic bags, you have great taste.


which is your favourite??


----------



## Sammiantha

I love the colour and hardware of the Edie but think it would be harder to find than the EW Bays!


----------



## Cupcake2008

littlewazz said:


> the last one is an east-west bayswater in pebbled grey with silver hardware! and yes the first is a lily and second i think is a mulberry edie in powder beige with rose-gold hardware!?!? (it was my first bag, and a gift!)    link to another pic here http://nottinghillgirl.blogspot.co.uk/2011/01/midweek-loveliness-mulberry-edie-bag.html
> 
> 
> thank you for all the lovely comments! i would love to have your collection cupcake! those cookie lilies made me drool..
> 
> :giggles:


 
Aah, thank you!   They are stunning and I am a very lucky girl!

Of course, east-west!  The leather on her looks lovely and thick!  And Edie - she is gorgeous!  I only got into Mulberry at the end of last year but I'm learning about some of the older models - looks like the postman's lock satchel and a bit like the Del Rey too.  She's a gorgeous colour and rose gold too


----------



## steph22

littlewazz said:


> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!


 


littlewazz said:


> My first post on this forum - and just gotta say I love you guys - you keep me motivated to keep buying Mulberry! I never used to own any branded bags but this year i have collected 3 bags! I am just kicking myself for not buying anything in the sales (as I just had one as a present and thought I shouldn't be spending more). Definitely keeping eyes peeled for next sales but I thought the last sale was amazing! I had a chance to see most of the collection still available on sale as well online!!!
> 
> Here's my latest buy: I love the bag!


 
Where have you been hiding  Love the foxglove lily!


----------



## Mayfly285

littlewazz said:


> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!


 
Oh these are beautiful!  Congratulations on both (and the Lily!)


----------



## Designpurchaser

littlewazz said:


> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!


Love the colour of the Edie, so warm.


----------



## beaver232

Cupcake2008 said:


> Aah, thank you!   They are stunning and I am a very lucky girl!
> 
> Of course, east-west!  The leather on her looks lovely and thick!  And Edie - she is gorgeous!  I only got into Mulberry at the end of last year but I'm learning about some of the older models - looks like the postman's lock satchel and a bit like the Del Rey too.  She's a gorgeous colour and rose gold too


Beautiful collections. I'm a rose gold fan too. I think you're on the slippery slope of mulberry now:lolots:


----------



## siewhung1314

littlewazz said:
			
		

> Here goes my 2nd and 3rd!
> I'm an official mulberry fan!
> Come to think of it : i've got something in rose gold, gold and silver hardware, lol!



Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

My Bayswater family











For more pics see
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/for-jan-and-cupcake-a-bayswater-medley-781032.html


----------



## littlewazz

beaver232 said:


> Beautiful collections. I'm a rose gold fan too. I think you're on the slippery slope of mulberry now:lolots:




OMG Tell me about the slippery slope! I'm slipping everyday! Thank you for all the lovely comments - def feel like going to the outlets now!! - if I'm lucky can find a good buy me thinks! I really like the unique colours you get in outlets rather than buying full priced classic colours. 
Those bayswater bags look amazing.. Think shall be next buy....


----------



## aum_cph

CPrincessUK said:


> My Bayswater family
> 
> 
> For more pics see
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/for-jan-and-cupcake-a-bayswater-medley-781032.html



OH! MY! GAWD! *drooling* Pretty babies!

I like that I'm not the onely one wanting the Bays in different colours. My friends think I'm crazy for buying the same bag over and over again, but it's just so.. MY bag.


----------



## littlewazz

Do you think the bayswater sits comfortably as a shoulder bag though? I wish the straps were a bit longer.


----------



## CPrincessUK

littlewazz said:


> OMG Tell me about the slippery slope! I'm slipping everyday! Thank you for all the lovely comments - def feel like going to the outlets now!! - if I'm lucky can find a good buy me thinks! I really like the unique colours you get in outlets rather than buying full priced classic colours.
> Those bayswater bags look amazing.. Think shall be next buy....



Thanks! You should add a Bayswater!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Well the Bays works perfectly for me as a work bag so it makes sense to have it in different colours! Hehe

Whenever I use another bag I really miss my Bays.



aum_cph said:


> OH! MY! GAWD! *drooling* Pretty babies!
> 
> I like that I'm not the onely one wanting the Bays in different colours. My friends think I'm crazy for buying the same bag over and over again, but it's just so.. MY bag.


----------



## CPrincessUK

littlewazz said:


> Do you think the bayswater sits comfortably as a shoulder bag though? I wish the straps were a bit longer.



It fits comfortably enough over my arm even with a winter coat. But my arms are not chunky although they used to be much skinnier! Hehe.

The east west gives an easier fit over shoulders but is smaller.


----------



## J.A.N.

My Tooled family so far;


----------



## numnut

I'm suppose to be cleaning the house, but instead I've decided to polish my lovelies - my little babies!.

Here they are the classic colours....spot the 2 intruders!


----------



## numnut

The 2 honoury mulberrys - my baby luella giselles - two of the originals, with suede interiors. Both lovely and a good alternative to a Lebury.


----------



## numnut

Now for the coloured ones................


----------



## numnut

Now all together:
Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.


----------



## numnut

My collection like most has changed a lot over the years:
Rehomed:
Large Chocolate Anthony, Chocolate & Oak Alana, Red Goatskin Mabel, Purple coated Roxanne, Pink Roxanne Tote, Pewter Daria Tote, Rio Rosemary, Chocolate Phoebe.


----------



## Mumofthree

numnut said:


> Now all together:
> Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.



Gorgeous collection


----------



## Designpurchaser

numnut said:


> Now all together:
> Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.


 
WOW fab collection


----------



## Bine

What a gorgeous collection


----------



## Mayfly285

numnut said:


> The 2 honoury mulberrys - my baby luella giselles - two of the originals, with suede interiors. Both lovely and a good alternative to a Lebury.


 
These are gorgeous - they snuck into the group shot very prettily!!


----------



## Mayfly285

numnut said:


> My collection like most has changed a lot over the years:
> Rehomed:
> Large Chocolate Anthony, Chocolate & Oak Alana, Red Goatskin Mabel, Purple coated Roxanne, Pink Roxanne Tote, Pewter Daria Tote, Rio Rosemary, Chocolate Phoebe.


 
Your entire collection is to die for; so lovely to see the different styles, leathers and colours!  Thank you!  (I hope nobody needed to use your stairs for a fair while, though!!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

Such a stunning collection. A sight for sore eyes after the grey miserable day!

Do you have a favourite?





numnut said:


> Now all together:
> Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.


----------



## numnut

I love them all. Its taken a while to get to the stage where apart from 1 or 2 I think they are all keepers. My favourite will always be my pink phoebe. Brought at a particularly difficult time in my life (hence the pink) and my first designer bag.

I love mulberry even though I have a few Celine, Belen Echandia and Marc Jacobs. The early styles are so sturdy and well made.

My favourite to carry everyday to work is my chocolate Somerset (so easy to carry) and for the weekends my oak Annie. The others are lovely and do get an "outing" but I try to keep them in perfect condition - hence the two I use the most.


----------



## Cupcake2008

numnut said:


> Now all together:
> Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.


 
Wow, gorgeous!!!  Much better to spend some quality time with these babies than do housework!  You have an amazing collection, Numnut!!!


----------



## numnut

Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, gorgeous!!! Much better to spend some quality time with these babies than do housework! You have an amazing collection, Numnut!!!


 
thank you and you are absolutely right about the housework - it will still be there tomorrow!


----------



## Candydog

Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, gorgeous!!! Much better to spend some quality time with these babies than do housework! You have an amazing collection, Numnut!!!


 

Oh I agree - fab collection and def so much better than doing housework -


----------



## Sammiantha

Wow, what an amazing collection - love them all, especially the Luella's who fit in beautifully


----------



## J.A.N.

numnut said:


> Now all together:
> Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.



I love the pink/lavender phoebe and rosemary also the luella's are stunning.
What a fab collection you have.
After looking at this the phoebe is growing on me esp in that pink colour.
Missed out recently on a lavender rosemary and was gutted.


----------



## paippi75

I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.


----------



## CPrincessUK

paippi75 said:
			
		

> I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.



Welcome to the forum! Your Maisie is a cutie


----------



## Mayfly285

paippi75 said:


> I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.


 
Welcome to the forum!!    Many congratulations on your Maisie - she's gorgeous!!


----------



## Bethanh

paippi75 said:
			
		

> I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.



Welcome to the forum!! And congratulations on your Maisie. I think that it is the first one we have seen revealed on here!!


----------



## paippi75

Thanks guys!  
I bought it today from Helsinki Mulberry store. They first told me that the price is 1300 euros but on the pocket it had the price tag of 1120 euros and then they promised to sell it to me for that. 

I couldn't refuse..:giggles:


----------



## Bine

Many greetings to Helsinki.I was there on holiday few years ago and i love it.
Your Maisie is gorgeous


----------



## mrsb5810

Welcome & congrats on your first mulberry & the first to do a Maisie reveal on here! Once again a pic of the Maisie here makes it look so much more appealing than on M.com! I'd love to see a modelling pic please!


----------



## Cupcake2008

paippi75 said:


> I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.


 
Congratulations on your first Mulberry and welcome to Mulberry :welcome2:

And our first Maisie reveal on here!  I agree with MrsB - real pics are so much better than m.com!  And you got her cheaper than the actual price - woohoo!  I hope you enjoy using your new Mulberry


----------



## mllev

paippi75 said:


> I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.



Oh, I love it, definitely looks better in your pic than at mulberry.com! Congrats or should I say onnittelut  I'd love to see some mod pictures too!


----------



## paippi75

Thanks ladies I feel very welcomed 

Unfortunately you have to wait for the mod pics because the bag is actually a Christmas present :santawave: and after admiring it I promised to my hubby to put it away until Christmas eve..  

But I'll promise to send you some mod pics then


----------



## paippi75

Bine said:


> Many greetings to Helsinki.I was there on holiday few years ago and i love it.
> Your Maisie is gorgeous



Thanks Bine! The weather here is getting pretty horrible nowdays (dark&rainy) but Helsinki is absolutely gorgeous in summer time.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

paippi75 said:


> Thanks ladies I feel very welcomed
> 
> Unfortunately you have to wait for the mod pics because the bag is actually a Christmas present :santawave: and after admiring it I promised to my hubby to put it away until Christmas eve..
> 
> But I'll promise to send you some mod pics then


Hehe, I wouldn't be able to wait either if I knew a bag like that was waiting for me under the Christmas tree 

Congrats on a fab bag! Looking forward to seeing mod pics.


----------



## Lucinda2012

paippi75 said:
			
		

> I'm new on the forum. I just got today my first Mulberry. It's Maisie. I absolutely love it.



Congratulations, it looks beautiful! I agree with everyone that it looks so much nicer in your photo compared to the mulberry website. Bet you're counting down the days till Christmas!


----------



## Candydog

paippi75 said:


> Thanks ladies I feel very welcomed
> 
> Unfortunately you have to wait for the mod pics because the bag is actually a Christmas present :santawave: and after admiring it I promised to my hubby to put it away until Christmas eve..
> 
> But I'll promise to send you some mod pics then


 
congrats she looks fab - what a fantastic Christmas surprise


----------



## numnut

Cupcake2008 said:


> Congratulations on your first Mulberry and welcome to Mulberry :welcome2:
> 
> And our first Maisie reveal on here! I agree with MrsB - real pics are so much better than m.com! And you got her cheaper than the actual price - woohoo! I hope you enjoy using your new Mulberry


 
I just noticed your location Berkshire - where do you live? I'm in Wokingham, currently work in Reading. how about you?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Thought it may be time for an updated family pic


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Just realised I didnt put my purses in the photo, nevermind, will remember next time.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thought it may be time for an updated family pic


Where is the LIKE button here on TPF?!!  Lovely collection and such a diversity i colors! The pink Alexa is to die for


----------



## gunsandbanjos

COPENHAGEN said:


> Where is the LIKE button here on TPF?!!  Lovely collection and such a diversity i colors! The pink Alexa is to die for


 
lol, thank you


----------



## MinkyMoo

gunsandbanjos said:


> lol, thank you


 
Absolutely super collection - I am lusting after your SBS - great mix of babies


----------



## Cupcake2008

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thought it may be time for an updated family pic


 
Beautiful collection and a lovely variety!  Your eggplant, pheasant green and plum look like gem colours together   Gorgeous!!!  Each bag is gorgeous!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

MinkyMoo said:


> Absolutely super collection - I am lusting after your SBS - great mix of babies


 


Cupcake2008 said:


> Beautiful collection and a lovely variety! Your eggplant, pheasant green and plum look like gem colours together  Gorgeous!!! Each bag is gorgeous!


 
So sweet, thank you both


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thought it may be time for an updated family pic


Gorgeous collection Gunsandbanjos, especially the Daria and Alexa


----------



## mllev

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thought it may be time for an updated family pic



I love your collection, especially the SBS!


----------



## mrsb5810

gunsandbanjos said:


> Thought it may be time for an updated family pic



Hey GB! Love the variety in your fab collection. Your tooled bays & sbs are still looking great, do you get much use out of them?


----------



## Loveheart

My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters

Bayswater family











Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag











Alexa, camera and buckle bags


----------



## Sammiantha

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags



That is some collection! All beautiful bags - I love your Bays collection the best


----------



## CPrincessUK

Wow wow wow. I LOVE your collection 
I seem to remember Ayler Rio was your first?
I am so greedy I want ALL of your Bayswaters! hehe



Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags


----------



## Loveheart

Hi CP!

Yes, my Ayler was my first, a present from OH looooong time ago. I think he might regret introducing me lol.
The colours of all the bags are much more vibrant IRL, it doesn't show that well.

My Bays collection... Love them all!


----------



## mrsb5810

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags



Wow that's an amazing collection! Love the Alexas collection in particular! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags



Wow, just wow! What a stunning collection Loveheart


----------



## Baginuse

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags


Beautiful collection Loveheart!! I adore you buckle bag ( that color is awesome!) and ofc your lush Bengal lexy ( bag twins ) but that grey Bays is really lovely (is it sludge suede?) oh and that pink Bays is really nice color aswell, (which one is that? ) aswell as the all other ones.  Also I'm jealous for your camera bag, I still miss mine since it was returned faulty and no left in stock and it is such a great bag, and your SS alexa is really TDF, beautiful...!!Wonderful collection!


----------



## Loveheart

Baginuse said:


> Beautiful collection Loveheart!! I adore you buckle bag ( that color is awesome!) and ofc your lush Bengal lexy ( bag twins ) but that grey Bays is really lovely (is it sludge suede?) oh and that pink Bays is really nice color aswell, (which one is that? ) aswell as the all other ones.  Also I'm jealous for your camera bag, I still miss mine since it was returned faulty and no left in stock and it is such a great bag, and your SS alexa is really TDF, beautiful...!!Wonderful collection!



Thanks for your kind words...
the grey Bays is indeed sludge suedde, she is quite slouchy but filled up she keeps her shape well. The pink on is Hot Fuschia from this summer, the colour is much deeper irl but does not photograph well. There are still loads of camera bags in the outlets and on Ebay.
Snake and Tiger are indeed very special!


----------



## Baginuse

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags





Loveheart said:


> Thanks for your kind words...
> the grey Bays is indeed sludge suedde, she is quite slouchy but filled up she keeps her shape well. The pink on is Hot Fuschia from this summer, the colour is much deeper irl but does not photograph well. There are still loads of camera bags in the outlets and on Ebay.
> Snake and Tiger are indeed very special!


Oh so that is Sludge, is indeed very lovely, do you find it extremly sensitive for staining or do you babying it very much? I'v been eyeing up one up for sale here but has been quite weary as I dont know how it will wear in the long run.
Oh, do they still have Camera bags at the outlets? Thats wonderful news, I prob have to convince a friend living in the Uk to do a outletrun for me 
Well, but not now as I hope to have another bag coming up for my next purchase so that Camera bag will be on my list for my next "must buy", its a great little bag I think. I liked it a lot more than the mini-Alexa, really dont know why.


----------



## Loveheart

Baginuse said:


> Oh so that is Sludge, is indeed very lovely, do you find it extremly sensitive for staining or do you babying it very much? I'v been eyeing up one up for sale here but has been quite weary as I dont know how it will wear in the long run.
> Oh, do they still have Camera bags at the outlets? Thats wonderful news, I prob have to convince a friend living in the Uk to do a outletrun for me
> Well, but not now as I hope to have another bag coming up for my next purchase so that Camera bag will be on my list for my next "must buy", its a great little bag I think. I liked it a lot more than the mini-Alexa, really dont know why.




Sludge is a pretty resistant bag, she has been colloniled, and water just glides off. No colour fading or even colour transfer when wearing dark jeans. She looks delicate but is really a non fuss bag.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags


 
WOW!!! AMAZING!!! 

Loveheart, what a collection - stunning! Bag twin with the SS Alexa but my favourite is the hot fuschia bays! My fingers are crossed to grab one at the outlets in Spring


----------



## J.A.N.

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags



Fab collection you have there Loveheart i esp like the Alexa's the best and the oak printed bays. Gr8 pics.


----------



## Baginuse

Loveheart said:


> Sludge is a pretty resistant bag, she has been colloniled, and water just glides off. No colour fading or even colour transfer when wearing dark jeans. She looks delicate but is really a non fuss bag.


Oh thank you Loveheart! That was unexpected. I think I have to rethink now., it's a really beautiful color and texture!


----------



## Candydog

Loveheart said:


> Hi CP!
> 
> Yes, my Ayler was my first, a present from OH looooong time ago. I think he might regret introducing me lol.
> The colours of all the bags are much more vibrant IRL, it doesn't show that well.
> 
> My Bays collection... Love them all!


 

oohhh yummy - what a fab range of bags and colours!!!! - must make myself be more brave


----------



## Designpurchaser

Loveheart said:


> My family pics need updating as some bags have left to new mums and other bags have joined my family.
> I left out one bag, an Ayler Rio, as it is currently at my sisters
> 
> Bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roxanne & Bays tote 7 PML shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexa, camera and buckle bags


 Great family, lovely to see so many different colours and styles


----------



## MinkyMoo

WOW LOVEHEART - what a collection!!! - am just about green with envy  would need to win the lottery to add anymore to my rather small collection

Congratulations on your super Mulberry Family


----------



## Asianpinup

Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Asianpinup said:


> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!


 
LUCKY YOU!!!  And you managed to get two??!  I am a little jealous that we don't have it here in the UK - it looks amazing!! 

Is the pink called Mulberry Pink?


----------



## Designpurchaser

Asianpinup said:


> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!


 
Oh WOW lovely


----------



## Baginuse

Asianpinup said:


> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!


Lovely bag, what a stunning color! Oh, i have that monster canvas tote too, it is so cute!


----------



## steph22

Asianpinup said:


> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!



Stunning, you should do a full reveal on the main page. Would love mod shots


----------



## allyloupuppy

Asianpinup said:
			
		

> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!



Soooo pretty!!


----------



## paippi75

Asianpinup said:


> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!


 

It's so lovely Asianpinup! You're lucky!


----------



## paippi75

I just bought this beauty.. My second Mulberry!


----------



## Baginuse

paippi75 said:


> I just bought this beauty.. My second Mulberry!


Oh it looks lovely, I do love that color! Congratulations!


----------



## Junkyardprinses

paippi75 said:


> I just bought this beauty.. My second Mulberry!



Stunning and again I too love the colour. Have a blast wearing her.


----------



## Cupcake2008

paippi75 said:


> I just bought this beauty.. My second Mulberry!


 
I'm loving the colour too!  What colour is she?  She's gorgeous!!


----------



## Divealicious

Asianpinup said:
			
		

> Not only 1 but 2 of the Del Rey Limited edition Bag in pink, only 60 in the world Managed to get it while being invited for Singapore Flagship store opening Lucky!



So jealous! Love it! Lucky you


----------



## paippi75

Baginuse said:


> Oh it looks lovely, I do love that color! Congratulations!





Junkyardprinses said:


> Stunning and again I too love the colour. Have a blast wearing her.





Cupcake2008 said:


> I'm loving the colour too!  What colour is she?  She's gorgeous!!



Thank you!  The seller called the color nude rose.


----------



## Bine

paippi75 said:


> I just bought this beauty.. My second Mulberry!



What a beauty.I love the colour 
Enjoy your bag.


----------



## CPrincessUK

paippi75 said:


> I just bought this beauty.. My second Mulberry!



Such a lovely colour. Never seen one like this before.


----------



## paippi75

Bine said:


> What a beauty.I love the colour
> Enjoy your bag.





CPrincessUK said:


> Such a lovely colour. Never seen one like this before.



Thank you ladies!


----------



## fabbylife

more pictures at 

x


----------



## 2704nina

Here's my much loved family x 


http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...A4-AE84-C058FE089FE6-476-000001090C42FC51.jpg

http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...C3-97B4-A48B95220D2C-476-000001091DF94808.jpg


----------



## 2704nina

2704nina said:


> Here's my much loved family x
> 
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...A4-AE84-C058FE089FE6-476-000001090C42FC51.jpg
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...C3-97B4-A48B95220D2C-476-000001091DF94808.jpg



iPhone quality is rubbish


----------



## Daffydil

2704nina said:


> Here's my much loved family x
> 
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...A4-AE84-C058FE089FE6-476-000001090C42FC51.jpg
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...C3-97B4-A48B95220D2C-476-000001091DF94808.jpg



Lovely family - a great combination !


----------



## J.A.N.

2704nina said:


> Here's my much loved family x
> 
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...A4-AE84-C058FE089FE6-476-000001090C42FC51.jpg
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...C3-97B4-A48B95220D2C-476-000001091DF94808.jpg



I love your family you have all the core classics well done.
Im sure you will be adding some more.


----------



## Designpurchaser

2704nina said:


> Here's my much loved family x
> 
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...A4-AE84-C058FE089FE6-476-000001090C42FC51.jpg
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums...C3-97B4-A48B95220D2C-476-000001091DF94808.jpg



Great selection, enjoy your bags


----------



## Cupcake2008

2704nina said:
			
		

> Here's my much loved family x
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u629/2704nina/C32F420A-30CB-4EA4-AE84-C058FE089FE6-476-000001090C42FC51.jpg
> 
> http://i1325.photobucket.com/albums/u629/2704nina/209869DB-0B00-4DC3-97B4-A48B95220D2C-476-000001091DF94808.jpg



Gorgeous family!! Kind of a bag twin with SS Alexa - I have the nightshade in the regular and the pebbled beige in the mini


----------



## shopaholic_uk

Here is my Little Mulberry Family......

All Oaks with a splash of colour

Oak Lily
Oak Effie Satchel
Oak Lock Cosmetic Pouch (which I purchased to use as a clutch)
Nappa Forest Fruits Zip Pouch (which looks more purple in the picture for some reason)


I only really got into Mulberry this year, was always an LV gal before but now I flit between the 2


----------



## CPrincessUK

shopaholic_uk said:


> Here is my Little Mulberry Family......
> 
> All Oaks with a splash of colour
> 
> Oak Lily
> Oak Effie Satchel
> Oak Lock Cosmetic Pouch (which I purchased to use as a clutch)
> Nappa Forest Fruits Zip Pouch (which looks more purple in the picture for some reason)
> 
> 
> I only really got into Mulberry this year, was always an LV gal before but now I flit between the 2



I love your family AND the wish list!


----------



## LilChanelLady

My one and only red mulberry alexa from spring 2010. Bring it pretty much everywhere.


----------



## Loveheart

shopaholic_uk said:


> Here is my Little Mulberry Family......
> 
> All Oaks with a splash of colour
> 
> Oak Lily
> Oak Effie Satchel
> Oak Lock Cosmetic Pouch (which I purchased to use as a clutch)
> Nappa Forest Fruits Zip Pouch (which looks more purple in the picture for some reason)
> 
> 
> I only really got into Mulberry this year, was always an LV gal before but now I flit between the 2



A lovely, classy family. Oak Mulberry is unbeatable!


----------



## allyloupuppy

shopaholic_uk said:
			
		

> Here is my Little Mulberry Family......
> 
> All Oaks with a splash of colour
> 
> Oak Lily
> Oak Effie Satchel
> Oak Lock Cosmetic Pouch (which I purchased to use as a clutch)
> Nappa Forest Fruits Zip Pouch (which looks more purple in the picture for some reason)
> 
> I only really got into Mulberry this year, was always an LV gal before but now I flit between the 2



Lovely collection!!


----------



## new2mulbs

Picture of my mulberry family all together 






Black drummed patent bays
Champagne moon metallic bays
Midnight cracked bays clutch
Champagne moon metallic lily
Black printed lily
Marshmallow Daria satchel
OS silky snake nightshade Alexa


----------



## laura81

Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.







Oak bays
Black SBS
Fuchsia Effie
Plaster pink Lily
Eggplant Lily
Mulberry pink long locked purse
Mulberry pink iPhone case
Trippy Tiger pouch
Gold cracked metallic coin purse


----------



## Baginuse

laura81 said:


> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse


Oh lovely collection, so much color! I do love the Lilys most, the eggplant is so fab!!


----------



## MiniMabel

laura81 said:


> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse




Gorgeous collection!  Love all the pinks!


----------



## CPrincessUK

new2mulbs said:
			
		

> Picture of my mulberry family all together
> 
> Black drummed patent bays
> Champagne moon metallic bays
> Midnight cracked bays clutch
> Champagne moon metallic lily
> Black printed lily
> Marshmallow Daria satchel
> OS silky snake nightshade Alexa



Love your family!


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse



Pretty in pink. My favourite is eggplant lily.


----------



## laura81

Thanks ladies.  You don't quite realise how much you love your bags until you get them all together!


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> Thanks ladies.  You don't quite realise how much you love your bags until you get them all together!



 I agree! My bags are currently my babies.


----------



## Ria2011

new2mulbs said:


> Picture of my mulberry family all together
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967317
> 
> 
> Black drummed patent bays
> Champagne moon metallic bays
> Midnight cracked bays clutch
> Champagne moon metallic lily
> Black printed lily
> Marshmallow Daria satchel
> OS silky snake nightshade Alexa


I love your collection new2mulbs


----------



## Ria2011

laura81 said:


> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse


Loving all the various shades of pink in your collection Laura


----------



## new2mulbs

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> I love your collection new2mulbs



Thanks Ria x


----------



## laura81

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> Loving all the various shades of pink in your collection Laura



Thanks!

It certainly gives away my fave colour!


----------



## new2mulbs

laura81 said:
			
		

> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse



Beautiful collection- considering how much I love pink I'm surprised none have made their way into my collection! I love your Lilys the most!


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse



That's such a pretty collection.


----------



## laura81

Thanks girls! 

I'm on the couch for a while now after the purchase of my eggplant lily!

Although the medium lily is very tempting...


----------



## Cupcake2008

new2mulbs said:


> Picture of my mulberry family all together
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967317
> 
> 
> Black drummed patent bays
> Champagne moon metallic bays
> Midnight cracked bays clutch
> Champagne moon metallic lily
> Black printed lily
> Marshmallow Daria satchel
> OS silky snake nightshade Alexa



Ooh lovely family, mulbs!  You've built up quite a family so quickly!!  But once you get bitten, it's so hard to resist!  Beautiful!


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse



Such a cute family!  Love them all, especially the eggplant and the pinks


----------



## new2mulbs

Cupcake2008 said:
			
		

> Ooh lovely family, mulbs!  You've built up quite a family so quickly!!  But once you get bitten, it's so hard to resist!  Beautiful!



Tell me about it!!! I can't believe how many I have acquired in a few short months- but my collection is now complete Heeheehee


----------



## scottishdoll

This is my Mulberry Family


----------



## CPrincessUK

scottishdoll said:


> This is my Mulberry Family



Love your family too!


----------



## scottishdoll

CPrincessUK said:


> Love your family too!



Thank you CPrincess 

I've decided that I my next purchase will be a Petrol Daria and perhaps a Willow next year then hopefully I can stop


----------



## Designpurchaser

laura81 said:


> Inspired by the above post, thought it was time for an up to date pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oak bays
> Black SBS
> Fuchsia Effie
> Plaster pink Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Mulberry pink long locked purse
> Mulberry pink iPhone case
> Trippy Tiger pouch
> Gold cracked metallic coin purse



Love that eggplant lily. You have a lovely family there


----------



## Designpurchaser

scottishdoll said:


> This is my Mulberry Family



I have the Roxanne tote in black, it's my most used bag. Lovely family. 

Loving all these family pics


----------



## scottishdoll

Designpurchaser said:


> Love that eggplant lily. You have a lovely family there



I love your Effie, you have a gorgeous collection


----------



## scottishdoll

Designpurchaser said:


> I have the Roxanne tote in black, it's my most used bag. Lovely family.
> 
> Loving all these family pics



I just bought the Roxanne (was a bit of an impulse buy) so I'm looking forward to having lots of fun with it x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Great decisions! I have two darias already but had to have a little bit of petrol so will be getting the pouch!
Oh and you will not be able to stop easily! hehehe



scottishdoll said:


> Thank you CPrincess
> 
> I've decided that I my next purchase will be a Petrol Daria and perhaps a Willow next year then hopefully I can stop


----------



## scottishdoll

CPrincessUK said:


> Great decisions! I have two darias already but had to have a little bit of petrol so will be getting the pouch!
> Oh and you will not be able to stop easily! hehehe



I know, it's always so tough, you think you have one of everything then another gorgeous thing comes along and steals your heart.  I was thinking about getting the Bays in Petrol but since I have the East West Bays and the satchel I thought the Daria would be a better choice since I don't have one of those yet


----------



## CPrincessUK

scottishdoll said:


> I know, it's always so tough, you think you have one of everything then another gorgeous thing comes along and steals your heart.  I was thinking about getting the Bays in Petrol but since I have the East West Bays and the satchel I thought the Daria would be a better choice since I don't have one of those yet



Bays in petrol is gorgeous but Daria is such a lovely and useful bag which also works really well casually.
At some point you could add a bayswater though. For me it is the most classic Mulberry style!


----------



## scottishdoll

CPrincessUK said:


> Bays in petrol is gorgeous but Daria is such a lovely and useful bag which also works really well casually.
> At some point you could add a bayswater though. For me it is the most classic Mulberry style!



I agree, I do love the Bayswater - that was my original choice of Mulberry bag but I keep getting distracted by the other bags


----------



## Cupcake2008

scottishdoll said:
			
		

> This is my Mulberry Family



Lovely Mulberry family, Scottishdoll! And Petrol Daria will sit well with your family - love a bit of variety!


----------



## Cupcake2008

new2mulbs said:
			
		

> Tell me about it!!! I can't believe how many I have acquired in a few short months- but my collection is now complete Heeheehee



I keep telling myself that too....but have given up now! I think I've bought something every month since June!! I have to start selling things to buy more now!


----------



## scottishdoll

Cupcake2008 said:


> Lovely Mulberry family, Scottishdoll! And Petrol Daria will sit well with your family - love a bit of variety!



That's what  I'm hoping for cupcake x


----------



## sourapril

Are Mulberry bags heavy?


----------



## steph22

sourapril said:


> Are Mulberry bags heavy?



Depends on which style you go for. Some are heavier than others.


----------



## Ria2011

scottishdoll said:


> This is my Mulberry Family


What a lovely family pic Scottishdoll, I love your roxy tote


----------



## Ria2011

Thought that it was time for an updated family pic, still think I need some more colour though


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> Thought that it was time for an updated family pic, still think I need some more colour though



Fabulous!! I think something in petrol will go nicely


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Fabulous!! I think something in petrol will go nicely


Thanks - You're such an enabler CP lol, although I'll probably look for a spot of colour in the sales


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> Thanks - You're such an enabler CP lol, although I'll probably look for a spot of colour in the sales



Hehe!!


----------



## new2mulbs

Ria2011 said:
			
		

> Thought that it was time for an updated family pic, still think I need some more colour though



Beautiful! Love the Daria x


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ria2011 said:


> Thought that it was time for an updated family pic, still think I need some more colour though



Beautiful family, Ria!  My eyes are especially drawn to your black printed bays and your conker Alexa


----------



## Ria2011

Thanks new2mulbs - the Daria was my first but Mabel was the holy grail for me. Then it ended in a downward spiral with me looking at my bag collection and thinking how on earth did I amass soooo many bags lol.

Thanks Cupcake, I love my Bays and feel like such a classy bird when I wear it (even if I am wearing battered converse .


----------



## beaver232

Ria2011 said:


> Thought that it was time for an updated family pic, still think I need some more colour though
> View attachment 1976880
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976881
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976882


Wow-weeeee! Lovely collection, something for every event. I'm loving the nightshade Tillie( my god-daughters's name) and the Mabel colour is fantastic. What's the colour?


----------



## Ria2011

beaver232 said:


> Wow-weeeee! Lovely collection, something for every event. I'm loving the nightshade Tillie( my god-daughters's name) and the Mabel colour is fantastic. What's the colour?


Aah cheers Beaver232, the Mabel's in pebble and it goes with everything.


----------



## scottishdoll

My new family


----------



## twee_cup

Your collection is amazing! Very jealous!!


----------



## suet2202

Ria2011 said:


> Thought that it was time for an updated family pic, still think I need some more colour though
> View attachment 1976880
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976881
> 
> 
> View attachment 1976882


fab collection, very jealous!


----------



## suet2202

laura81 said:


> Thanks girls!
> 
> I'm on the couch for a while now after the purchase of my eggplant lily!
> 
> Although the medium lily is very tempting...


gorgeous colour!


----------



## suet2202

new2mulbs said:


> Picture of my mulberry family all together
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1967317
> 
> 
> Black drummed patent bays
> Champagne moon metallic bays
> Midnight cracked bays clutch
> Champagne moon metallic lily
> Black printed lily
> Marshmallow Daria satchel
> OS silky snake nightshade Alexa


love the bayswater clutch. x


----------



## suet2202

scottishdoll said:


> My new family


Just bought the petrol daria- love it! You have a great collection.


----------



## Ria2011

suet2202 said:


> Just bought the petrol daria- love it! You have a great collection.


Cheers suet2202, can't wait to see a pic and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CPrincessUK

scottishdoll said:
			
		

> My new family



Bag twin for petrol daria


----------



## CPrincessUK

suet2202 said:
			
		

> Just bought the petrol daria- love it! You have a great collection.


I love mine too. The colour is wonderful!


----------



## Ria2011

scottishdoll said:


> My new family


Lovely collection scottishdoll, I love the colour of your east west bays.


----------



## Crafty Collie

Ria2011 said:


> Aah cheers Beaver232, the Mabel's in pebble and it goes with everything.



I'll second that it is gorgeous, double envy!!!


----------



## Crafty Collie

CPrincessUK said:


> I love mine too. The colour is wonderful!


Hi, Mulberry Newbie so looking for some sound advice from those who know! Is the petrol colour an off blue or more deep aqua as it seems on screen.  Please help as love the Daria Range but such limited colours now.


----------



## scottishdoll

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely collection scottishdoll, I love the colour of your east west bays.



Thanks Ria x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Crafty Collie said:
			
		

> Hi, Mulberry Newbie so looking for some sound advice from those who know! Is the petrol colour an off blue or more deep aqua as it seems on screen.  Please help as love the Daria Range but such limited colours now.



It is different on the Daria compared to the Bayswater/del rey. It s really difficult to describe but on Daria there are more blue undertones, on the bays it is more green. But on both bags it is a blue green colour. The colour is gorgeous.


----------



## scottishdoll

CPrincessUK said:


> Bag twin for petrol daria



there seems to be a lot of bag twins and triplets around these parts this year


----------



## Lisa270

My beautiful family!x


----------



## colony

Lisa270 said:
			
		

> My beautiful family!x



Gorgeous. I love the clutch, I really want one. Do you use it a lot?

And is that a Hetty hobo? X


----------



## Lisa270

colony said:


> Gorgeous. I love the clutch, I really want one. Do you use it a lot?
> 
> And is that a Hetty hobo? X


I have to say I love my clutch too, I don't use it as much as my other bags as I have a young family & don't get out as much I'd like to anymore!! But it's fab for dinner dates & I recently had a friends wedding which I bought a dress for to specifically go with the bag!!

Yes, my hetty hobo is my most recent. A Christmas present from my hubby, he did well this year!! I've been looking at it all season!! 

Im new to this forum & I can't believe how much I've been missing out, so nice to chat to like-minded bag addicts!! Is that a makeup pouch I spy on your profile pic, I've been really tempted by the new one in blush!! Would you recommend it?!


----------



## colony

Lisa270 said:
			
		

> I have to say I love my clutch too, I don't use it as much as my other bags as I have a young family & don't get out as much I'd like to anymore!! But it's fab for dinner dates & I recently had a friends wedding which I bought a dress for to specifically go with the bag!!
> 
> Yes, my hetty hobo is my most recent. A Christmas present from my hubby, he did well this year!! I've been looking at it all season!!
> 
> Im new to this forum & I can't believe how much I've been missing out, so nice to chat to like-minded bag addicts!! Is that a makeup pouch I spy on your profile pic, I've been really tempted by the new one in blush!! Would you recommend it?!



Yes that's my purple leopard Mitzy pouch and I love and use her everyday. She's around 2 years old but is still looking perfect and the leather feels gorgeous. I don't think I'll ever get another type of make up bag, she's lush. X


----------



## J.A.N.

Lisa270 said:


> My beautiful family!x


I esp love your Beautrice bag and the clutch what a fab family.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lisa270 said:
			
		

> My beautiful family!x



Very nice family


----------



## Lucinda2012

Lisa270 said:
			
		

> My beautiful family!x



Gorgeous, lovely bags in classic colours. Very jealous!


----------



## GlamourQueen7

Lovely family.... Getting the urge to buy more.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lisa270 said:
			
		

> My beautiful family!x



Gorgeous family, Lisa! Something for every occasion


----------



## Ruby C

Here is my updated mulberry family picture


----------



## scottishdoll

Ruby C said:


> Here is my updated mulberry family picture



what a gorgeous collection Ruby


----------



## Ruby C

scottishdoll said:
			
		

> what a gorgeous collection Ruby



Thanks scottishdoll


----------



## Mayfly285

Ruby C said:


> Here is my updated mulberry family picture



What a fab collection! Which are your absolute favourites?


----------



## Ruby C

Mayfly285 said:
			
		

> What a fab collection! Which are your absolute favourites?



Thanks Mayfly  I love them all - for different reasons as they are all for different occasions.  I love my leopard lily but have yet to use her yet...  just too scared of damaging her!!


----------



## colony

Ruby C said:
			
		

> Here is my updated mulberry family picture



Great picture. We're bag twins with regard to the leopard lily and the Mitzy pouch!

And you have a pink clipper how fun! And is that a Harriet? What do you use her for?? Xx


----------



## joannajane

here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)


----------



## new2mulbs

joannajane said:
			
		

> here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)



Beautiful I love love love your bays!


----------



## Daisylou

joannajane said:


> here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)
> 
> View attachment 2011611



What gorgeous bags...love your colour choice. What colour is the Alexa please


----------



## joannajane

Daisylou said:
			
		

> What gorgeous bags...love your colour choice. What colour is the Alexa please



thank you! seriously needing a tan mulberry now though or a sensible neutral colour (never liked black bags). the alexa is the plum oversized


----------



## eye.spy87

joannajane said:


> here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)
> 
> View attachment 2011611



LOVE your family shot...great colours


----------



## Daisylou

joannajane said:


> thank you! seriously needing a tan mulberry now though or a sensible neutral colour (never liked black bags). the alexa is the plum oversized



Thank you....it's a beautiful colour


----------



## beaver232

joannajane said:


> here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)
> 
> View attachment 2011611


Right up my street xx. Love the shot!


----------



## CPrincessUK

joannajane said:


> here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)
> 
> View attachment 2011611


 Love your collection!


Ruby C said:


> Here is my updated mulberry family picture


Fabulous


----------



## Ria2011

joannajane said:


> here are mine! also have a retired oak continental wallet but she's back in my singapore apartment. ill post a photo of her soon so you can all laugh at how the humidity destroyed her! (and a good reminder to always spray your bags!)
> 
> View attachment 2011611



Gorgeous set joannajane, the colours on those bags are lovely.


----------



## J.A.N.

Ruby C said:


> Here is my updated mulberry family picture


Beuatiful family a bit of everything i have the Grape pouch and i ab. love it.
So we are pouch twins.
I do like your Harriet very classy.


----------



## loveberry

Beautiful families! I do love this thread! 

Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would add an updated mulberry family pic (including my only Prada so she is not on her own)


----------



## steph22

loveberry said:


> Beautiful families! I do love this thread!
> 
> Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would add an updated mulberry family pic (including my only Prada so she is not on her own)



Very classic and stylish family there. Love the Prada at the back too.


----------



## holleigh

Apologies if I'm over-loading the threads with this little lot, but just up-dated the family portrait (4 "new" members since first pic) so thought I'd post them ..
xx H


----------



## eye.spy87

holleigh said:


> Apologies if I'm over-loading the threads with this little lot, but just up-dated the family portrait (4 "new" members since first pic) so thought I'd post them ..
> xx H



A wild stab in the dark here, but is your favourite colour blue?!


----------



## new2mulbs

eye.spy87 said:
			
		

> A wild stab in the dark here, but is your favourite colour blue?!



Heeeeheeeeheeeeeeee


----------



## holleigh

eye.spy87 said:


> A wild stab in the dark here, but is your favourite colour blue?!



Your powers of observation astound me - yes - blue it is (HA!!!) xH


----------



## Melu

Finally showing decent pictures of my Mulberry family 
Reg Foggy Grey Alexa:





Reg Black Alexa:




Mini Foggy Grey Alexa:




Large Chocolate Smithfield:




Mini Watermelon Alexa pictures to be uploaded soon


----------



## CPrincessUK

loveberry said:
			
		

> Beautiful families! I do love this thread!
> 
> Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would add an updated mulberry family pic (including my only Prada so she is not on her own)



Love this collection too.


----------



## CPrincessUK

holleigh said:
			
		

> Apologies if I'm over-loading the threads with this little lot, but just up-dated the family portrait (4 "new" members since first pic) so thought I'd post them ..
> xx H



Wow  is this lavender?


----------



## CPrincessUK

eye.spy87 said:
			
		

> A wild stab in the dark here, but is your favourite colour blue?!



Ahahahahahaha !


----------



## CPrincessUK

Melu said:
			
		

> Finally showing decent pictures of my Mulberry family
> Reg Foggy Grey Alexa:
> 
> Reg Black Alexa:
> 
> Mini Foggy Grey Alexa:
> 
> Large Chocolate Smithfield:
> 
> Mini Watermelon Alexa pictures to be uploaded soon



Wonderful collection Melu!


----------



## Majamulberry

CPrincessUK said:


> Wonderful collection Melu!


Melu love your smithfield , lovely family


----------



## Crafty Collie

holleigh said:


> Your powers of observation astound me - yes - blue it is (HA!!!) xH



Wow that is an amazing collection!


----------



## Crafty Collie

holleigh said:


> Your powers of observation astound me - yes - blue it is (HA!!!) xH





loveberry said:


> Beautiful families! I do love this thread!
> 
> Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would add an updated mulberry family pic (including my only Prada so she is not on her own)


I love your Elgin that is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## holleigh

Crafty Collie said:


> I love your Elgin that is so gorgeous!!!



Those are a lovely set of bags - having an Elgin mutual admiration moment ? she is the prettiest colour ( i think the Elgin is one of the nicest totes ever) xH


----------



## Ruby C

colony said:
			
		

> Great picture. We're bag twins with regard to the leopard lily and the Mitzy pouch!
> 
> And you have a pink clipper how fun! And is that a Harriet? What do you use her for?? Xx



Thank you! Love my lily! 
Yes, it is a Harriet. I use her when I'm feeling a bit sophisticated I think! Nights out, work, meetings, shopping!

Think that why I need do many bags!!


----------



## Ruby C

CPrincessUK said:
			
		

> Love your collection!
> 
> Fabulous



Thank


----------



## Ruby C

J.A.N. said:
			
		

> Beuatiful family a bit of everything i have the Grape pouch and i ab. love it.
> So we are pouch twins.
> I do like your Harriet very classy.



Love my pouch! I sometimes use it as a handy clutch too! Harriet was a replacement for my Neely which I was gutted to loose but they are near enough identical anyhow!


----------



## Ruby C

loveberry said:
			
		

> Beautiful families! I do love this thread!
> 
> Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would add an updated mulberry family pic (including my only Prada so she is not on her own)



Love Bryn and the Prada!!


----------



## Rebrob1

Bought my first mulberry today....i'm in love! oh and the smell is heavenly!! I got a keyring too if that counts towards making a 'family' hehe. 

I think I'm addicted already 
X 

Black OS Alexa in Bufalo.


----------



## Melu

CPrincessUK said:


> Wonderful collection Melu!





Majamulberry said:


> Melu love your smithfield , lovely family



Thanks so much ladies!!!

I adore my smithfield! Suck a workhorse and still so lovely 

Pictures of mini watermelon to be taken and uploaded


----------



## loveberry

Rebrob1 said:


> View attachment 2013871
> 
> 
> Bought my first mulberry today....i'm in love! oh and the smell is heavenly!! I got a keyring too if that counts towards making a 'family' hehe.
> 
> I think I'm addicted already
> X
> 
> Black OS Alexa in Bufalo.


Great choice for a first mulberry and looks beautiful leather

Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## loveberry

holleigh said:


> Those are a lovely set of bags - having an Elgin mutual admiration moment ? she is the prettiest colour ( i think the Elgin is one of the nicest totes ever) xH


I agree the Elgin is the best tote, she is vanilla Darwin and holds her shape beautifully. I carry her a lot in the summer. She is one of my first mulberrys and pleased I've held onto her


----------



## Designpurchaser

loveberry said:


> Beautiful families! I do love this thread!
> 
> Been a while since I posted on here so thought I would add an updated mulberry family pic (including my only Prada so she is not on her own)



Love the Prada  One day


----------



## CPrincessUK

Rebrob1 said:
			
		

> Bought my first mulberry today....i'm in love! oh and the smell is heavenly!! I got a keyring too if that counts towards making a 'family' hehe.
> 
> I think I'm addicted already
> X
> 
> Black OS Alexa in Bufalo.



Your only child is a beauty!


----------



## Juliemvis

My little family


----------



## CPrincessUK

Juliemvis said:
			
		

> My little family



Lovely family! What is the larger chocolate shoulder bag and the vanilla croc one?


----------



## Juliemvis

the large one is a georgie its a preloved bought in  bicester  village in 05 ,think it was just made for the outlets and the vanilla one is a roger Saul mulberry bag  ,il put a better photo up of that one


----------



## Juliemvis




----------



## CPrincessUK

This is such a gorgeous bag! I love the older mulberry styles


----------



## CPrincessUK

Juliemvis said:
			
		

> the large one is a georgie its a preloved bought in  bicester  village in 05 ,think it was just made for the outlets and the vanilla one is a roger Saul mulberry bag  ,il put a better photo up of that one



The Georgie is fabulous!


----------



## Juliemvis

its in great condition the leather is so yummy ,its a cross between a roxanne and a bayswater ,


----------



## CPrincessUK

Juliemvis said:
			
		

> its in great condition the leather is so yummy ,its a cross between a roxanne and a bayswater ,



That is probably why I love it so as I am a total Bayswater addict! Sigh I wish I knew about mulberry back then.


----------



## suet2202

Rebrob1 said:


> View attachment 2013871
> 
> 
> Bought my first mulberry today....i'm in love! oh and the smell is heavenly!! I got a keyring too if that counts towards making a 'family' hehe.
> 
> I think I'm addicted already
> X
> 
> Black OS Alexa in Bufalo.


Happy new bag and key ring!


----------



## kismetjam

i love alexa style!


----------



## RustyDee

Lovely bags kismetjam   
 I love my oak Alexa, and it seems to get better with age   Would now love one in another colour ...


----------



## Hilarypipsqueak

Ok,here goes my first attempt at uploading photos of my loves !!

This is my little Mulberry family






They look quite  bashed up compared to your beauties...I have spent hours on this site and now realise I don't look after them as we'll as I should but all that's gonna change!

I also have a couple of LV's






And a Gucci






I realise im lucky to have them but obsess all the time about getting more....your reveals are scarily addictive.....I want them all ha ha x


----------



## marie-lou

Hilarypipsqueak said:


> Ok,here goes my first attempt at uploading photos of my loves !!
> 
> This is my little Mulberry family
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027337
> 
> 
> They look quite  bashed up compared to your beauties...I have spent hours on this site and now realise I don't look after them as we'll as I should but all that's gonna change!
> 
> I also have a couple of LV's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027350
> 
> 
> And a Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027353
> 
> 
> I realise im lucky to have them but obsess all the time about getting more....your reveals are scarily addictive.....I want them all ha ha x



Beautiful collection, Hilary!! Love them all


----------



## CPrincessUK

Hilarypipsqueak said:


> Ok,here goes my first attempt at uploading photos of my loves !!
> 
> This is my little Mulberry family
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027337
> 
> 
> They look quite  bashed up compared to your beauties...I have spent hours on this site and now realise I don't look after them as we'll as I should but all that's gonna change!
> 
> I also have a couple of LV's
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027350
> 
> 
> And a Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2027353
> 
> 
> I realise im lucky to have them but obsess all the time about getting more....your reveals are scarily addictive.....I want them all ha ha x


Your collection is fantastic! Do you have a favourite bag baby?


----------



## Hilarypipsqueak

Thanks guys, my favourite is probs my most used, the lovely oak bays but Dh bought the LVs for special occasions so I love them too.. I have got a daria in petrol but that's on loan to the step-daughter. I tend to prefer the more classic colours anyway. I want to try and find a bargain effie hobo e/w cos I love a slouchy bag. i keep thinking i could get a black one in the sale on m.com but I guess I need to be quick!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ameliagrace said:


> Anyone seen the Alexa in silky snake print in flame?? The colour looks really bright on the website. Not sure whether to go for this or a classic colour!!


it is quite bright and not for the faint hearted. there have been some lovely reveals here but if you have concerns about the flame colour then maybe a classic colour is more your style.


----------



## kismetjam

RustyDee said:


> Lovely bags kismetjam
> I love my oak Alexa, and it seems to get better with age   Would now love one in another colour ...



thanks rustydee! oak is very pretty too, i agree that they get better with age.


----------



## riffraff

With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!


----------



## armcandy3

riffraff said:
			
		

> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!



I've never see indigo before- its beautiful and I'm not even a 'blue person' usually


----------



## riffraff

armcandy3 said:


> I've never see indigo before- its beautiful and I'm not even a 'blue person' usually



Thank you.  It's a really hard colour to photograph, and pics really don't do this particular bag any justice at all. If I remember correctly the best pictures of this bag in this colour I've seen were posted by MrsVinceNoir about 2008/09.


----------



## Candysroom

armcandy3 said:


> I've never see indigo before- its beautiful and I'm not even a 'blue person' usually



Great collection but that indigo EW Bays is a standout


----------



## Candysroom

My Mulberry family, bags, purses, bag charms, wraps and all...


----------



## riffraff

Candysroom said:


> My Mulberry family, bags, purses, bag charms, wraps and all...
> QUOTE]
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous collection.  Your Ink SS Bays really stands out!


----------



## CPrincessUK

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!


You have a fab collection, made up of new styles and older lovelies!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Candysroom said:


> My Mulberry family, bags, purses, bag charms, wraps and all...


beautiful! I just noticed you have a fine selection of scarves too!


----------



## Candysroom

CPrincessUK said:


> beautiful! I just noticed you have a fine selection of scarves too!



thank you, I just can't stop giving Mulberry my money


----------



## riffraff

CPrincessUK said:


> You have a fab collection, made up of new styles and older lovelies!



Thank you.


----------



## riffraff

Candysroom said:


> thank you, I just can't stop giving Mulberry my money


----------



## Slowhand

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!



Hi riffraff 

Beautiful collection  - 

Were you standing on  a chest of drawers when you took the amazing pic  !


----------



## mulberryforbes

ameliagrace said:


> Anyone seen the Alexa in silky snake print in flame?? The colour looks really bright on the website. Not sure whether to go for this or a classic colour!!



I have it and it is a bright juicy pop of colour


----------



## riffraff

Slowhand said:


> Hi riffraff
> 
> Beautiful collection  -
> 
> Were you standing on  a chest of drawers when you took the amazing pic  !



Hi Slow 

No a step ladder! My handbags are stored in a closet/wardrobe in my guest room and I used to have to use a step ladder to reach most of them which is a total pain when you want to change bags. Due to the snow and being stuck at home all day I decided to have a complete re-organisation of my handbags and shoes. I'd taken my handbags out and put them on the bed in the guest room, (most I'd taken out of their dustbags to give them a good spray of collonil) . I was up on the step ladder and turned round and thought that I should maybe take an updated picture.

As you can see I now longer have to stand on a step ladder to reach my handbags, I've put a bookshelf into the cupboard. Everything is now easy to see and and get to


----------



## colony

I need something like this! Love the way you've stored your preciouses!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!



Found it gorgeous
Love the maggie and the ew


----------



## Ria2011

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!



Lovely collection riffraff, the colour of your maggie & east west bays are stunning. I'm also loving the purple bag with the bow.


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> My Mulberry family, bags, purses, bag charms, wraps and all...



Beautiful collection candysroom, loving the scarves and the ink bays.


----------



## CPrincessUK

riffraff said:
			
		

> Hi Slow
> 
> No a step ladder! My handbags are stored in a closet/wardrobe in my guest room and I used to have to use a step ladder to reach most of them which is a total pain when you want to change bags. Due to the snow and being stuck at home all day I decided to have a complete re-organisation of my handbags and shoes. I'd taken my handbags out and put them on the bed in the guest room, (most I'd taken out of their dustbags to give them a good spray of collonil) . I was up on the step ladder and turned round and thought that I should maybe take an updated picture.
> 
> As you can see I now longer have to stand on a step ladder to reach my handbags, I've put a bookshelf into the cupboard. Everything is now easy to see and and get to



Ok I really need to move house now! I need more space to store my 'preciouses' too!

I really like how you have organised them riffraff!


----------



## mulberryforbes

I have storage issues here, maybe i should thow out all of my kids books and make better use of the book shelves


----------



## riffraff

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely collection riffraff, the colour of your maggie & east west bays are stunning. I'm also loving the purple bag with the bow.



Thanks Ria - The purple bag is a Marc by Marc Jacobs Bow Wow Wow and is such a fab bag it's the only one I've ever duplicated!



CPrincessUK said:


> Ok I really need to move house now! I need more space to store my 'preciouses' too!
> 
> I really like how you have organised them riffraff!



Thanks CPrincess - I just need a new bookcase now to store my books!


----------



## riffraff

mulberryforbes said:


> I have storage issues here, maybe i should thow out all of my kids books and make better use of the book shelves



 Absolutely! Maybe kindles for their birthdays lol.


----------



## mulberryforbes

riffraff said:


> Absolutely! Maybe kindles for their birthdays lol.



Pmsl............................

Never thought of that,  Im sure 2 is old enough these days


----------



## riffraff

mulberryforbes said:


> Pmsl............................
> 
> Never thought of that,  Im sure 2 is old enough these days



lol, maybe in a couple of years then. My niece is 7 and I've been downloading books for her for the last couple of years. Great for when we're travelling or even just keeping her occupied when we're popping into Nottingham.


----------



## mulberryforbes

riffraff said:


> lol, maybe in a couple of years then. My niece is 7 and I've been downloading books for her for the last couple of years. Great for when we're travelling or even just keeping her occupied when we're popping into Nottingham.



Sounds like a fab idea for older ones. 

I really need to clear out my scary messy wardobe thats busting at the seams with crap i dont wear! Then I will have room to fit them in there


----------



## baglover168

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!



Hi Riffraff,

Is your Petrol Taylor bag the regular or mini size? 

Love your collection, so jealous! x


----------



## clp moo em

My family


----------



## CPrincessUK

clp moo em said:


> My family


Sigh... I die....
Love your collection clpmooem!


----------



## clp moo em

CPrincessUK said:


> Sigh... I die....
> Love your collection clpmooem!



Thanks CP  all mine except Clipper belongs to my hubby but I'm sure I may use it one day


----------



## CPrincessUK

clp moo em said:


> Thanks CP  all mine except Clipper belongs to my hubby but I'm sure I may use it one day


I want to be your bag twin for medium lily!


----------



## armcandy3

clp moo em said:


> My family



Perfect family, Mitzy looks gorgeous in this colour with the dark strap, don't think I've seen one before


----------



## clp moo em

CPrincessUK said:


> I want to be your bag twin for medium lily!



Oh you must get her she is simply perfection


----------



## mulberryforbes

clp moo em said:


> My family



Hia lovely bags clpmooem

What sizes are the alexa and the lily? Im trying to decide if its mini lexi or large lily lol....


----------



## clp moo em

mulberryforbes said:


> Hia lovely bags clpmooem
> 
> What sizes are the alexa and the lily? Im trying to decide if its mini lexi or large lily lol....



Hi mulberryforbes that is a Regular Alexa oak and the Medium Lily


----------



## clp moo em

armcandy3 said:


> Perfect family, Mitzy looks gorgeous in this colour with the dark strap, don't think I've seen one before



Thank you it is Petticoat White Mitzy it's  from spring/summer 2011.


----------



## Ria2011

clp moo em said:


> My family



Gorgeous collection clp moo em


----------



## clp moo em

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection clp moo em



Thanks Ria


----------



## riffraff

baglover168 said:


> Hi Riffraff,
> 
> Is your Petrol Taylor bag the regular or mini size?
> 
> Love your collection, so jealous! x



Thank you. It's the mini Taylor. Surprising what it holds though!


----------



## riffraff

Gorgeous collection clp moo em, love your Mitzy in that colour.


----------



## mulberryforbes

clp moo em said:


> Hi mulberryforbes that is a Regular Alexa oak and the Medium Lily



Thanks

Its helped me decide that regular lily is the size im after just now


----------



## allyloupuppy

clp moo em said:
			
		

> My family



Very nice collection!!


----------



## lolz

Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.

Regular Alexa mini leopard print
SBS red onion high pebbled patent
SBS chocolate nvt
SBS foxglove croc nappa
Charlie lime drummed patent
Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)

Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.


----------



## CPrincessUK

lolz said:


> Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.
> 
> Regular Alexa mini leopard print
> SBS red onion high pebbled patent
> SBS chocolate nvt
> SBS foxglove croc nappa
> Charlie lime drummed patent
> Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)
> 
> Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.


You have a beautiful collection!


----------



## lolz

CPrincessUK said:


> You have a beautiful collection!



Thankyou CP xx


----------



## sugna

lolz said:


> Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.
> 
> Regular Alexa mini leopard print
> SBS red onion high pebbled patent
> SBS chocolate nvt
> SBS foxglove croc nappa
> Charlie lime drummed patent
> Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)
> 
> Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.



Beautiful family  Really great selection of colours/styles, you have very good taste!


----------



## lolz

sugna said:


> Beautiful family  Really great selection of colours/styles, you have very good taste!



Thanks Sugna.  I actually make a point of always buying different colours and leathers so they are all quite different, so even although there are 3 SBS they look very different.I think all that's missing is a small bag now, may wait to see if mini Alexa in slate goes in sale.


----------



## Designpurchaser

lolz said:


> Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.
> 
> Regular Alexa mini leopard print
> SBS red onion high pebbled patent
> SBS chocolate nvt
> SBS foxglove croc nappa
> Charlie lime drummed patent
> Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)
> 
> Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.



Very nice varied selection of colours


----------



## Designpurchaser

riffraff said:


> With snow on the ground and the roads around here quite bad I decided to stay home in the warm and re-organise my wardrobes.  Half way through I thought it was a perfect opportunity to update my pictures and spend time on TPf without feeling guilty that I should be doing something else instead .  Well my Mulberry collection has changed over the last couple of years.  Two that definitely will not be parted with are Indigo East West Bays and Stone East West Maggie (a very under-rated style in my opinion). Overall my collection has definitely expanded, and I definitely don't need anymore black in my collection!



WOW!! I think I've died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Candysroom said:


> My Mulberry family, bags, purses, bag charms, wraps and all...




I LOVE that ink bays.....how is it wearing?


----------



## riffraff

Designpurchaser said:


> WOW!! I think I've died and gone to heaven!




Awww thanks DP


----------



## marie-lou

lolz said:


> Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.
> 
> Regular Alexa mini leopard print
> SBS red onion high pebbled patent
> SBS chocolate nvt
> SBS foxglove croc nappa
> Charlie lime drummed patent
> Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)
> 
> Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.



Truly amazing collection!! Congrats


----------



## armcandy3

lolz said:


> Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.
> 
> Regular Alexa mini leopard print
> SBS red onion high pebbled patent
> SBS chocolate nvt
> SBS foxglove croc nappa
> Charlie lime drummed patent
> Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)
> 
> Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.



Perfect family lolz. You have classic & with a twist too- nice variety!


----------



## lolz

Designpurchaser said:


> Very nice varied selection of colours





marie-lou said:


> Truly amazing collection!! Congrats





armcandy3 said:


> Perfect family lolz. You have classic & with a twist too- nice variety!



Thankyou!! I love my bag family xx


----------



## Majamulberry

Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....

Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:


----------



## riffraff

Majamulberry said:


> Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....
> 
> Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:



Gorgeous collection Maja, loving the pop of colour in the middle


----------



## Bagstar

Majamulberry said:


> Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....
> 
> Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:



Lovely collection. A really nice selection you have there, it must be difficult to choose which one to use


----------



## CPrincessUK

Majamulberry said:


> Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....
> 
> Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:



Beautiful collection.


----------



## marie-lou

Majamulberry said:


> Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....
> 
> Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:



Amazing collection  Congrats!


----------



## Ria2011

Majamulberry said:


> Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....
> 
> Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:



Lovely collection Majamulberry, I completely understand wanting to use them all!!


----------



## GillianAnnie

My very small but colourful family


----------



## CPrincessUK

GillianAnnie said:


> My very small but colourful family


Lovely family GillianAnnie


----------



## Bine

I love your little family,GillianAnnie!


----------



## riffraff

Gorgeous family pic GA x


----------



## littlehanoi

GillianAnnie said:


> My very small but colourful family


I want your "little family" , can we merge


----------



## GillianAnnie

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely family GillianAnnie



Thank you CP!



Bine said:


> I love your little family,GillianAnnie!



Thank you Bine!



riffraff said:


> Gorgeous family pic GA x



Thank you riffraff!



littlehanoi said:


> I want your "little family" , can we merge



haha littlehanoi, I think your family is just as beautiful!


----------



## laura81

Bad photo of my lovely updated family...

Black NVT SBS
Oak Bryn
Plaster pink lily
Eggplant lily
Blueberry Mitzy hobo
Hot Fuschia effie satchel
Scribbly floral patent pouch
Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch


----------



## mulberryforbes

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



I &hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts;&hearts; everything


----------



## new2mulbs

laura81 said:
			
		

> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



Any chance you might leave some of those beauties lying around one day?? I'd nab them all and run off! Beaaaaaaaauuuutiful family!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



Lovely family! Lots of beautiful pinks and purples


----------



## Kingla

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch


Oh you've done the new family pic!!!

Wow!!

Love the pinks and purples... New Mitzy looks right at home there! 

Love your Lily and your pouch also...


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



All those colours together look stunning and classy. Drooling over the eggplant Lily!


----------



## laura81

Thanks all.  You can obv tell what colours I go for...!

Eggplant lily is prob my favourite Steph.  I love her!


----------



## littlehanoi

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



Lovely collection Laura! I like all your pink/purple ones. I think I need to add little color to mine soon


----------



## Lucinda2012

Already posted this in my earlier reveal but here's my updated collection. Feels like a proper little family now. Oak and Choc Bays, long locked purse, tree print scarf, brynmore keyring and cute frog pin. 

Just an East West, maybe a Taylor, oh and a silky snake Alexa, and an Euston, and a Roxanne....and then I'm definitely done......and an oversized Clemmie Clutch. 

Just need to win the lottery and we're in business!


----------



## laura81

Lucinda2012 said:


> Already posted this in my earlier reveal but here's my updated collection. Feels like a proper little family now. Oak and Choc Bays, long locked purse, tree print scarf, brynmore keyring and cute frog pin.
> 
> Just an East West, maybe a Taylor, oh and a silky snake Alexa, and an Euston, and a Roxanne....and then I'm definitely done......and an oversized Clemmie Clutch.
> 
> Just need to win the lottery and we're in business!



Lovely, classic collection!  I love the scarf.


----------



## Lucinda2012

laura81 said:


> Lovely, classic collection!  I love the scarf.



Thanks! Just been oggling yours  You're much braver with colour than me, they're so colourful and gorgeous. That eggplant lily is just beautiful!


----------



## laura81

Lucinda2012 said:


> Thanks! Just been oggling yours  You're much braver with colour than me, they're so colourful and gorgeous. That eggplant lily is just beautiful!



Surprisingly the colours work well with most if my wardrobe!  The lily is special, again actually goes with loads.

I feel the only thing my collection is missing now is a little something in blue!


----------



## Lucinda2012

laura81 said:


> Surprisingly the colours work well with most if my wardrobe!  The lily is special, again actually goes with loads.
> 
> I feel the only thing my collection is missing now is a little something in blue!



Exactly what I was just thinking about mine! Silky snake Alexa in midnight blue is on my wish list...


----------



## laura81

Lucinda2012 said:


> Exactly what I was just thinking about mine! Silky snake Alexa in midnight blue is on my wish list...



I have my sights on lily or mini alexa in slate at the summer sales!


----------



## beaver232

lolz said:


> Updated family pic....1st with flash and 2nd without.
> 
> Regular Alexa mini leopard print
> SBS red onion high pebbled patent
> SBS chocolate nvt
> SBS foxglove croc nappa
> Charlie lime drummed patent
> Chloe Marcie cross-body tan calfskin (sorry she sneaked into pic!)
> 
> Mod pics of Lexie and foxglove SBS.


Lovely family shot and you model the SBS so well. Love them all x


----------



## beaver232

Lucinda2012 said:


> Already posted this in my earlier reveal but here's my updated collection. Feels like a proper little family now. Oak and Choc Bays, long locked purse, tree print scarf, brynmore keyring and cute frog pin.
> 
> Just an East West, maybe a Taylor, oh and a silky snake Alexa, and an Euston, and a Roxanne....and then I'm definitely done......and an oversized Clemmie Clutch.
> 
> Just need to win the lottery and we're in business!


Really gorgeous shades! Congrats x. Classy indeed.


----------



## beaver232

Majamulberry said:


> Here´s an update of my beloved family. Some gone some came....
> 
> Problem now is that I want to use them all at once- :giggles:


Wow! Lovely collection. Enjoy them all x


----------



## beaver232

GillianAnnie said:


> My very small but colourful family


Very pretty. You must be chuffed with your new ltd editions.  have lots of fun wearing them x


----------



## beaver232

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch


I think it's a fantastic photo Laura of a very pretty family. Love your new addition and totally understand why she compliments this beautiful brood. Congratulations on your new member.  She's very you!! ( and me !!) xxx


----------



## laura81

beaver232 said:


> I think it's a fantastic photo Laura of a very pretty family. Love your new addition and totally understand why she compliments this beautiful brood. Congratulations on your new member.  She's very you!! ( and me !!) xxx



Thanks Bev!

Eggplant lil still sits proudly in the middle!


----------



## lolz

beaver232 said:


> Lovely family shot and you model the SBS so well. Love them all x



Aww thanks, SBS style will always be my fave, but nice to have variety too x


----------



## lolz

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



Lovely colours you have there,  eggplant is gorgeous x


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lucinda2012 said:
			
		

> Already posted this in my earlier reveal but here's my updated collection. Feels like a proper little family now. Oak and Choc Bays, long locked purse, tree print scarf, brynmore keyring and cute frog pin.
> 
> Just an East West, maybe a Taylor, oh and a silky snake Alexa, and an Euston, and a Roxanne....and then I'm definitely done......and an oversized Clemmie Clutch.
> 
> Just need to win the lottery and we're in business!



Lovely family Lucinda. I love my black east west Bays. It is such a useful bag! When I sold my black printed (I don't get on with printed) I had to replace with the black NVT version in one week! I just couldn't be without east west! So I recommend that next.


----------



## GillianAnnie

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



Fabulous family!


----------



## Nansen

Breathtaking collections  I just bought a chocolate brown Bayswater today .. Cant wait for it to arrive - my first bag


----------



## sugna

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



Oh how lovely!!  Everything is so coordinated


----------



## lulu09

Eggplant Bays, medium black poppy, hot fuchsia sbs, cabbage reg Lexy, flame sbs.


----------



## riffraff

lulu09 said:


> Eggplant Bays, medium black poppy, hot fuchsia sbs, cabbage reg Lexy, flame sbs.
> 
> View attachment 2051519



Gorgeous collection Lulu, I especially love your Cabbage Alexa, I first saw that colour IRL on a mini Alexa whilst I was on security duties at the Olympics all I could do was stare as it was also the first time I'd seen mini Alexa IRL. Oh  and my OCD really loves your storage


----------



## lulu09

riffraff said:


> Gorgeous collection Lulu, I especially love your Cabbage Alexa, I first saw that colour IRL on a mini Alexa whilst I was on security duties at the Olympics all I could do was stare as it was also the first time I'd seen mini Alexa IRL. Oh  and my OCD really loves your storage



Thanks riffraff - I'm a bit OCD too! Cabbage is maybe a bit bright for some people, but I adore it.... First time I saw it was on a Taylor at the train station. A lady in her 50/60's was dressed in a lovely black dress and was carrying it - she looked stunning and the bag was divine. I think she was off in to London with some friends to see a show. I couldn't stop staring and almost approached her to give her a compliment but my mum looked freaked out by that stage so I held back....


----------



## lulu09

riffraff said:


> Gorgeous collection Lulu, I especially love your Cabbage Alexa, I first saw that colour IRL on a mini Alexa whilst I was on security duties at the Olympics all I could do was stare as it was also the first time I'd seen mini Alexa IRL. Oh  and my OCD really loves your storage



Oops - you best check out my reveal thread - the storage has expanded!!!!!


----------



## Geddes

My family and what has survived, so far.........in order of purchase

1st NVT Black Bayswater
2nd Large Oak Mitzy Hobo
3rd Grape Buffalo Long Lock Purse
4th Pink Effie Satchel
5th Chocolate NVT Seth
5th Black Large Grain Postman Lock Shoulder
6th Oak Darwin Rosemary - pre loved
7th Soft Spongy Black Lily

http://s881.beta.photobucket.com/user/tkd1963/library/Mulberry family


----------



## ShazKat

Hi,

I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.

I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family


----------



## ShazKat

Mulberry Tillie Satchel in Deer brown soft matte
Mulberry Mini Alexa in Oak Buffalo
Mulberry Mini Taylor in smooth Black
Mulberry Mitzy in pebbled leather.
Mulberry Lily in soft spongy black
Mulberry Small Bayswater in Summer Khaki
Mulberry Tillie Purse in Deer brown


----------



## CPrincessUK

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313


Beautiful collection! I love your bags.


----------



## littlehanoi

ShazKat said:


> Mulberry Tillie Satchel in Deer brown soft matte
> Mulberry Mini Alexa in Oak Buffalo
> Mulberry Mini Taylor in smooth Black
> Mulberry Mitzy in pebbled leather.
> Mulberry Lily in soft spongy black
> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Summer Khaki
> Mulberry Tillie Purse in Deer brown



Beautiful collection and very classic! Enjoy!


----------



## MiniMabel

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



Welcome!   Love the way your Mulberry bags are displayed on the shelves!


----------



## Kingla

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313


What a gorgeous collection... and so beautifully displayed!
Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## riffraff

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



Welcome to the forum - Great Mulberry family and love your storage too


----------



## sugna

ShazKat said:


> Mulberry Tillie Satchel in Deer brown soft matte
> Mulberry Mini Alexa in Oak Buffalo
> Mulberry Mini Taylor in smooth Black
> Mulberry Mitzy in pebbled leather.
> Mulberry Lily in soft spongy black
> Mulberry Small Bayswater in Summer Khaki
> Mulberry Tillie Purse in Deer brown



Fab photos...beautiful family!!


----------



## Ria2011

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



Lovely collection ShazKat, I love your tillie!


----------



## Ria2011

Geddes said:


> My family and what has survived, so far.........in order of purchase
> 
> 1st NVT Black Bayswater
> 2nd Large Oak Mitzy Hobo
> 3rd Grape Buffalo Long Lock Purse
> 4th Pink Effie Satchel
> 5th Chocolate NVT Seth
> 5th Black Large Grain Postman Lock Shoulder
> 6th Oak Darwin Rosemary - pre loved
> 7th Soft Spongy Black Lily
> 
> http://s881.beta.photobucket.com/user/tkd1963/library/Mulberry family



Lovely collection Geddes, I love the splash of colour with your Effie


----------



## lulu09

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



Lovely bags and so nice to see them o display....


----------



## JDAVID

My new baby for Valentine day


----------



## CPrincessUK

JDAVID said:
			
		

> My new baby for Valentine day



Lovely valentine's Alexa. Lucky you!


----------



## Baginuse

JDAVID said:


> My new baby for Valentine day


Lovely bag , congrats!


----------



## Designpurchaser

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



Great family


----------



## ShazKat

JDAVID said:


> My new baby for Valentine day


Beautiful bag, stunning colour.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



Great collection! Welcome to the forum.



JDAVID said:


> My new baby for Valentine day



Beautiful!


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> Bad photo of my lovely updated family...
> 
> Black NVT SBS
> Oak Bryn
> Plaster pink lily
> Eggplant lily
> Blueberry Mitzy hobo
> Hot Fuschia effie satchel
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse and iPhone pouch



I love your collection, Laura! Love all the pinks and purples! You have a wonderful variety 

Can I ask why you no longer have your oak bays? I'm just curious whether she didn't work for you.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lucinda2012 said:


> Already posted this in my earlier reveal but here's my updated collection. Feels like a proper little family now. Oak and Choc Bays, long locked purse, tree print scarf, brynmore keyring and cute frog pin.
> 
> Just an East West, maybe a Taylor, oh and a silky snake Alexa, and an Euston, and a Roxanne....and then I'm definitely done......and an oversized Clemmie Clutch.
> 
> Just need to win the lottery and we're in business!



What a gorgeous classic family! Beautiful! X


----------



## Cupcake2008

lulu09 said:


> Eggplant Bays, medium black poppy, hot fuchsia sbs, cabbage reg Lexy, flame sbs.



LOVE your collection, Lulu! And the way you have them displayed  Love your eggplant bays and cabbage Alexa the most


----------



## Cupcake2008

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family



Welcome to the forum and what a wonderful collection you have! I love your storage too. Enjoy your lovely Mulberry family x


----------



## Cupcake2008

JDAVID said:


> My new baby for Valentine day



I'm loving these Valentine's Alexas! Simply stunning!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Family photo including special photos for Elvis  


Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Not the best quality (iPhone) photos but have misplaced my camera...


----------



## new2mulbs

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Beautifulllllll family! I can almost smell that lovely leather from here!!! I hope Roxy makes her way back to you soon Hon x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely guns now you just need emerald!!!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely guns now you just need emerald!!!!



lol, I seem to recall something about a sofa I'm meant to be on??


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Didn't really manage to capture the colour of my daria very well, really need to find my actual camera!


----------



## Baginuse

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Love your beautiful family.!! Alll very very nice bags but my ab favorite is the plum Lexy! Really envious of you owning that bag...


----------



## ShazKat

lulu09 said:


> Eggplant Bays, medium black poppy, hot fuchsia sbs, cabbage reg Lexy, flame sbs.
> 
> View attachment 2051519


I love your collection and your amazing storage. I don't think I've ever seen a poppy for sale in the shop or outlets, which is a pity as it's a beautiful bag.


----------



## lulu09

ShazKat said:


> I love your collection and your amazing storage. I don't think I've ever seen a poppy for sale in the shop or outlets, which is a pity as it's a beautiful bag.



Thanks ShazKat, I got my Poppy more than 4 years ago from Bicester Village, so I guess they were in the stores 6-12 months prior to that.

I've not really seen them for sale very often....


----------



## ShazKat

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely collection ShazKat, I love your tillie!


Thanks Ria 2011, The Tillie was my first ever Mulberry, so she will always be special!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

new2mulbs said:


> Beautifulllllll family! I can almost smell that lovely leather from here!!! I hope Roxy makes her way back to you soon Hon x



Thanks xx



Baginuse said:


> Love your beautiful family.!! Alll very very nice bags but my ab favorite is the plum Lexy! Really envious of you owning that bag...



Thank you, plum Alexa was my first M bag so is very special to me. She is super soft and squishy! I need to give her a bit of a clean up as she is looking a bit tired. I also have a beautiful plum continental purse to match.


----------



## Designpurchaser

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Lovely Guns


----------



## CPrincessUK

gunsandbanjos said:
			
		

> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Beautiful family guns!


----------



## riffraff

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Gorgeous family Guns - Love the tooled bays, I bet the leather is amazing on that beauty!


----------



## Cupcake2008

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



You have n amazing collection, Guns! I can't pick a favourite!


----------



## GillianAnnie

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Great collection! I really like your tooled bays. Don't see many of those now. Do you still use it much?


----------



## gunsandbanjos

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful family guns!


Thanks CP, not quite in the same league as your gorgeous family though! 



riffraff said:


> Gorgeous family Guns - Love the tooled bays, I bet the leather is amazing on that beauty!


Thanks riffraff, she was a present for my 30th from my awesome mum and dad. Leather is scrumptious on her.



Cupcake2008 said:


> You have n amazing collection, Guns! I can't pick a favourite!


Thanks cupcake



GillianAnnie said:


> Great collection! I really like your tooled bays. Don't see many of those now. Do you still use it much?



Thank you I like the fact you don't see them much anymore - don't use it as much as I should, scared of wrecking her, but Darwin is so hardy I should just use her when I want.


----------



## lulu09

Lovely collection Guns, congrats!!


----------



## lolz

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Lovely mix of styles and colours!
Hope you get Roxy back soon x


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Valentine collection.....


----------



## littlehanoi

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



Oh Moos, this is my absolute "kärlek" (little language exercise . You are so lucky to be the owner of this beautiful collection (and have such wonderful hubby). Have a nice valentine day.


----------



## lolz

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



Wow absolutely stunning xx


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littlehanoi said:


> Oh Moos, this is my absolute "kärlek" (little language exercise . You are so lucky to be the owner of this beautiful collection (and have such wonderful hubby). Have a nice valentine day.


Thank you L'ilH

Is it love in Swedish?

I am very fortunate indeed..


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lolz said:


> Wow absolutely stunning xx


Thank you Lolz...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## sugna

Wow!! Just fab, and well deserved!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Thanks CP...shame there was no bays....but AW might bring us something special 



sugna said:


> Wow!! Just fab, and well deserved!!


Thank you Sugna....I'm very fortunate


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thanks CP...shame there was no bays....but AW might bring us something special
> 
> 
> Thank you Sugna....I'm very fortunate


hehehe! I really want a dark grey bayswater in lovely leather that is not special purchase. Any hints for AW13?


----------



## littlehanoi

CPrincessUK said:


> hehehe! I really want a dark grey bayswater in lovely leather that is not special purchase. Any hints for AW13?



I still want your BF bays. They have at mytheresa but for full price.


----------



## CPrincessUK

littlehanoi said:


> I still want your BF bays. They have at mytheresa but for full price.


hopefully a discount code will come up at some point. black forest is really lovely!


----------



## Baginuse

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....


Ab fab Moo, I love them all but the WOC is really something extra special.You are a lucky lady, and you do deserve them all! 
 I love love the woc...Hope it will be there a while longer, would really love one of those myself!


----------



## MiniMabel

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



Just really, really beautiful!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Baginuse said:


> Ab fab Moo, I love them all but the WOC is really something extra special.You are a lucky lady, and you do deserve them all!
> I love love the woc...Hope it will be there a while longer, would really love one of those myself!


Thank you...It doesn't seem to be selling out 


MiniMabel said:


> Just really, really beautiful!


Thank you very much


----------



## Juliemvis

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



There lovely moo


----------



## Designpurchaser

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



WOW!!

Lovely bit of valentine leather there Mo. Enjoy


----------



## Geddes

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



Gosh, who loves ya baby !
They are fab. Hope you have some Dragon Girl, Ruby Woo lips or Pirate lips and nails to go with.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thanks CP...shame there was no bays....but AW might bring us something



SA in Edinburgh told me they were doing red in A/W.....

Beautiful collection Mo


----------



## Ria2011

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



What a beautiful set Mooshooshoo, enjoy them!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Juliemvis said:


> There lovely moo


Thank you Juliemvis


Designpurchaser said:


> WOW!!
> 
> Lovely bit of valentine leather there Mo. Enjoy


Thanks DP


Geddes said:


> Gosh, who loves ya baby !
> They are fab. Hope you have some Dragon Girl, Ruby Woo lips or Pirate lips and nails to go with.


Thank you...Might need a bit of help there Geddes...


gunsandbanjos said:


> SA in Edinburgh told me they were doing red in A/W.....
> Indeed, true red....can't wait
> Beautiful collection Mo


Thank you...hope you're enjoying yours?


Ria2011 said:


> What a beautiful set Mooshooshoo, enjoy them!!


Thank you Ria


----------



## bettymuc77

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



Soo pretty Moo - enjoy all of them!! 

Bag twins, yay!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

bettymuc77 said:


> Soo pretty Moo - enjoy all of them!!
> 
> Bag twins


Thanks Betty enjoy taking yours out tomorrow...


----------



## bettymuc77

Mooshooshoo said:


> Thanks Betty enjoy taking yours out tomorrow...



Ooh yes will do - am really happy that the color of my nose doesn't match it anymore (cold gone!)


----------



## KatharinaV

Mooshooshoo said:


> Valentine collection.....



Wauw Moo, stunning!


----------



## KatharinaV

An updated family pic...

Some gone - a small collection, but still needs a few additions!

Choc Barnaby, Large Mabel Pebble, Large Joelle Tote oak, Black reg. Alexa, Hot Fuchsia Cosmetic Pouch, Crazy Horse Pouch, Valentines Red Pouch, Continental Purse Midnight Smooth, Wash Bag Choc Natural Leather... Bunny Keyring and Flame Star.


----------



## Bine

Lovely family!


----------



## Wilson9745

Alexa black croc print
SBS oak


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Wilson9745 said:


> Alexa black croc print
> SBS oak



Lovely family Wilson. Welcome to TPF


----------



## Roxaholic

ShazKat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm fairly new to the forum and finding it a bit difficult to navigate the site, especially as I do not currently have full membership.
> 
> I'm pretty obsessed with bags and Mulberry in particular so I thought I'd post a pic of my little family
> View attachment 2055312
> 
> 
> View attachment 2055313



...and a big welcome from me too!.....lovely family pic!....


----------



## Roxaholic

lulu09 said:


> Eggplant Bays, medium black poppy, hot fuchsia sbs, cabbage reg Lexy, flame sbs.
> 
> View attachment 2051519



Lulu - what a lovely collection - and I love the way they are displayed!!....


----------



## Roxaholic

gunsandbanjos said:


> Family photo including special photos for Elvis
> 
> 
> Roxy is missing from family shot but for those who know my saga I should be getting her back!



Gorgeous family guns! - that tooled bays is especially yummy!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

KatharinaV said:
			
		

> An updated family pic...
> 
> Some gone - a small collection, but still needs a few additions!
> 
> Choc Barnaby, Large Mabel Pebble, Large Joelle Tote oak, Black reg. Alexa, Hot Fuchsia Cosmetic Pouch, Crazy Horse Pouch, Valentines Red Pouch, Continental Purse Midnight Smooth, Wash Bag Choc Natural Leather... Bunny Keyring and Flame Star.



Still a lovely collection


----------



## CPrincessUK

Wilson9745 said:
			
		

> Alexa black croc print
> SBS oak



Congrats on your fabulous bags.


----------



## SJG

Here is my Mulberryfamily, only two missing: a cardholder in oak and my iphonecase in oak.
The very first I bought is the dark brown in the middle, can´t remember the name.


----------



## armcandy3

SJG said:


> Here is my Mulberryfamily, only two missing: a cardholder in oak and my iphonecase in oak.
> The very first I bought is the dark brown in the middle, can´t remember the name.



Beautiful family collection, you have all the classics ticked. I can almost smell all that luscious Darwin leather.


----------



## SJG

armcandy3 said:


> Beautiful family collection, you have all the classics ticked. I can almost smell all that luscious Darwin leather.


One for every possible situation. 
Just noticed that i forgot one: Mulberry Albert Messenger Bag in Oak.


----------



## ShazKat

Wilson9745 said:


> Alexa black croc print
> SBS oak


Love your family pic


----------



## ShazKat

SJG said:


> Here is my Mulberryfamily, only two missing: a cardholder in oak and my iphonecase in oak.
> The very first I bought is the dark brown in the middle, can´t remember the name.


Wow that's a big family you have there! Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Gabs

SJG said:


> Here is my Mulberryfamily, only two missing: a cardholder in oak and my iphonecase in oak.
> The very first I bought is the dark brown in the middle, can´t remember the name.


The name is Effie  lovely family!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

SJG said:


> Here is my Mulberryfamily, only two missing: a cardholder in oak and my iphonecase in oak.
> The very first I bought is the dark brown in the middle, can´t remember the name.


What a beautiful collection. I love, love, love the large Mabel


----------



## LewisAMatthews

lulu09 said:


> Eggplant Bays, medium black poppy, hot fuchsia sbs, cabbage reg Lexy, flame sbs.
> 
> View attachment 2051519



What a beautiful collection!


----------



## handbagahholic

Flossie said:


> Here is my family....



I love your bays!! I wonder if you could tell me the colour name of the patent bay that looks a redish/purple colour? Thank you


----------



## bellachillie

I love looking at all your lovely collections so I thought I would post some of my own, so here goes:-
My Alexa Family


----------



## bellachillie

Sorry I am not very good at this, I hope this one comes out the right way! My Anthony Family


----------



## bellachillie

SBS Bryn & Buckle Bag


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely pics and,lovely bags


----------



## bellachillie

And these ones ar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


e my babies!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Wow you have so many beauties


----------



## lulu09

bellachillie said:


> SBS Bryn & Buckle Bag



I especially lovely your SBS


----------



## mulberryforbes

bellachillie said:


> SBS Bryn & Buckle Bag



I love the buckle bag

Dont think ive seen one before


----------



## HMT

Wow what a fabulous selection of bags.  Beautiful colours too.  Lucky lady!


----------



## steph22

bellachillie said:


> I love looking at all your lovely collections so I thought I would post some of my own, so here goes:-
> My Alexa Family



Wow what a lovely collection you have


----------



## CPrincessUK

bellachillie said:


> SBS Bryn & Buckle Bag


Oooh where have you been hiding all of these lovelies? Your collection is fabulous!


----------



## bellachillie

CPrincessUK said:


> Oooh where have you been hiding all of these lovelies? Your collection is fabulous!



O thank you for all your lovely comments! I love Mulberry & have been collecting for a while! I have rules now, if I buy one I have to sell one.!


----------



## loveformulberry

Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)  
Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone. 

Bayswater foxglove croc napa 
Del rey petrol lamb skin 
O/s Alexa oak buffalo 

Fabulous finches scarf 
Classic neon woodland scarf


----------



## steph22

loveformulberry said:


> Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)
> Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone.
> 
> Bayswater foxglove croc napa
> Del rey petrol lamb skin
> O/s Alexa oak buffalo
> 
> Fabulous finches scarf
> Classic neon woodland scarf



Do like the petrol del Rey!


----------



## Daffydil

Your family is great. Really love both those scarves - I saw the fabulous finches scarf at shepton mallet and absolutely loved it.  I am getting to like the mulberry scarves as much as the handbags (well almost!).


----------



## CPrincessUK

loveformulberry said:
			
		

> Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)
> Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone.
> 
> Bayswater foxglove croc napa
> Del rey petrol lamb skin
> O/s Alexa oak buffalo
> 
> Fabulous finches scarf
> Classic neon woodland scarf



Beautiful family! Although I have petrol Daria I do hanker after the petrol in the del rey/Bayswater.


----------



## elvisfan4life

loveformulberry said:


> Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)
> Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone.
> 
> Bayswater foxglove croc napa
> Del rey petrol lamb skin
> O/s Alexa oak buffalo
> 
> Fabulous finches scarf
> Classic neon woodland scarf
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080569



Just beautiful,lovely colours ad matching scarves love the finches scarf with that bays and petrol is. Lush


----------



## mrsb5810

loveformulberry said:


> Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)
> Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone.
> 
> Bayswater foxglove croc napa
> Del rey petrol lamb skin
> O/s Alexa oak buffalo
> 
> Fabulous finches scarf
> Classic neon woodland scarf
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080569




Gorgeous, love the simple spectrum of colours & styles! I can see there's something there for every mood! I should do this! Well done!


----------



## Ria2011

loveformulberry said:


> Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)
> Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone.
> 
> Bayswater foxglove croc napa
> Del rey petrol lamb skin
> O/s Alexa oak buffalo
> 
> Fabulous finches scarf
> Classic neon woodland scarf
> 
> 
> View attachment 2080569



Lovely collection, the petrol del ray is a stunner & love the foxglove bays


----------



## Ria2011

bellachillie said:


> I love looking at all your lovely collections so I thought I would post some of my own, so here goes:-
> My Alexa Family



Wow! What a wonderful collection, loving all the variations on the lexie


----------



## GillianAnnie

My little family..


----------



## littlehanoi

GillianAnnie said:


> My little family..



You family is growing fast! Beautiful!


----------



## Plemont

GillianAnnie said:


> My little family..



Small but perfectly formed!  You have some beauties there


----------



## Bagstar

GillianAnnie said:


> My little family..



Fab collection


----------



## girl_chill

Just started... Hoping to add more!


----------



## CPrincessUK

GillianAnnie said:


> My little family..



Lovely family Gillian although the pic has disappeared for me. Fortunately I saw it yesterday! Hehe.


----------



## CPrincessUK

girl_chill said:


> Just started... Hoping to add more!



Great family girl_chill. Welcome to mulberry and tell me how you get on with the Dorset.


----------



## girl_chill

CPrincessUK said:


> Great family girl_chill. Welcome to mulberry and tell me how you get on with the Dorset.



Thanks!  I took the dorset out tonight and it's surprisingly very light.  It's got no structure at all in fact the Mulberry boutique staff told me to stuff it with books for a couple days before using it so that it holds its shape and keep it stuffed when not in use.  Naturally I couldn't resist so I took it out tonight.  They also mentioned this bag cannot take a beating because of the nappa leather that tends to scratch easily.  You have to periodically rub in the collonil leather gel on surface scratches so it smoothens out.  A little high maintenance but I didn't mind.

It reminds me of the Longchamp Le Pliage line because of its shape and weight.  But it looks classier because it's leather.  My friends said it was very understated and love the nice smooth texture of the nappa leather.  I wished the straps were a little longer. I would think a bag organizer would be helpful because there are no inner pockets, just a small inner zip pouch.


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely family Gillian although the pic has disappeared for me. Fortunately I saw it yesterday! Hehe.



I requested it but never saw it!! Where's it gone, GillianAnnie?! Can you re-post it, please?!


----------



## Mayfly285

loveformulberry said:


> Hiya  I've finally got round to posting a pic of my family ! As I have had a few recent additions from outlets (the bayswater and scarves)
> Apologies for the quality of the photos took from my phone.
> 
> Bayswater foxglove croc napa
> Del rey petrol lamb skin
> O/s Alexa oak buffalo
> 
> Fabulous finches scarf
> Classic neon woodland scarf



All absolutely gorgeous, LFM, but I particularly love the scarf prints and the petrol Del Rey!! Actually, the foxglove is a beauty - and you can't go wrong with classic oak!! Fab collection!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ah yes I ordered a Black Forest Dorset last year and had to send it back as it was too slouchy and looked like it would break. I wish mulberry would bring out a sturdier tote. Anyways I went and bought a neverfull. But I really want totes in plain colours so I am now considering Michael kors as it is more pocket friendly.

Sure dorset looked really classy casual 

I think you will love a Bays as the leather is superb.



girl_chill said:


> Thanks!  I took the dorset out tonight and it's surprisingly very light.  It's got no structure at all in fact the Mulberry boutique staff told me to stuff it with books for a couple days before using it so that it holds its shape and keep it stuffed when not in use.  Naturally I couldn't resist so I took it out tonight.  They also mentioned this bag cannot take a beating because of the nappa leather that tends to scratch easily.  You have to periodically rub in the collonil leather gel on surface scratches so it smoothens out.  A little high maintenance but I didn't mind.
> 
> It reminds me of the Longchamp Le Pliage line because of its shape and weight.  But it looks classier because it's leather.  My friends said it was very understated and love the nice smooth texture of the nappa leather.  I wished the straps were a little longer. I would think a bag organizer would be helpful because there are no inner pockets, just a small inner zip pouch.


----------



## Sammiantha

CPrincessUK said:


> Ah yes I ordered a Black Forest Dorset last year and had to send it back as it was too slouchy and looked like it would break. I wish mulberry would bring out a sturdier tote. Anyways I went and bought a neverfull. But I really want totes in plain colours so I am now considering Michael kors as it is more pocket friendly.
> 
> Sure dorset looked really classy casual
> 
> I think you will love a Bays as the leather is superb.



CP my old boss brought a MK tote and it was beautiful, the leather was fantastic. Very nice bag!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sammiantha said:


> CP my old boss brought a MK tote and it was beautiful, the leather was fantastic. Very nice bag!


Thanks you Sammiantha! That is good to know. I think I will buy one (or two) in fun colours for spring/summer.


----------



## Ria2011

girl_chill said:


> Just started... Hoping to add more!



Lovely family, the colour of your berry lexie is lovely.


----------



## girl_chill

Thanks Ria2011!  Hoping to add more... Definitely a Bayswater next!


----------



## marie-lou

girl_chill said:


> Just started... Hoping to add more!



Beautiful! That Alexa is simple perfection.


----------



## bellachillie

I thought you might like to see my new Mulberrys


----------



## CPrincessUK

bellachillie said:


> I thought you might like to see my new Mulberrys


Absolutely beautiful. You are very lucky!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

bellachillie said:


> I thought you might like to see my new Mulberrys



Beautiful! Another valentine Lexie to add to the TPF number


----------



## loveformulberry

Thank you ladies  I feel so fortunate to own these bags, i'm getting quite addicted !




steph22 said:


> Do like the petrol del Rey!



Thank you I didn't think much to it online but irl I feel in love !




Daffydil said:


> Your family is great. Really love both those scarves - I saw the fabulous finches scarf at shepton mallet and absolutely loved it.  I am getting to like the mulberry scarves as much as the handbags (well almost!).



Haha yes me too, mulberry seem to do the most beautiful range of scarves.



CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful family! Although I have petrol Daria I do hanker after the petrol in the del rey/Bayswater.



Thank you, the petrol colour really is lovely I don't know what it is about it but it really caught my eye. Mulberry are so good with colours.



elvisfan4life said:


> Just beautiful,lovely colours ad matching scarves love the finches scarf with that bays and petrol is. Lush[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> mrsb5810 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, love the simple spectrum of colours & styles! I can see there's something there for every mood! I should do this! Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ria2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely collection, the petrol del ray is a stunner & love the foxglove bays
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you all
Click to expand...


----------



## silver925

An update to my collection before it changes again...


----------



## sugna

silver925 said:


> An update to my collection before it changes again...



Beautiful!!


----------



## silver925

Thank you, I am lucky to have some oldies but goodies!!


----------



## wulie

silver925 said:


> An update to my collection before it changes again...


 
oooooh :greengrin:

(what's the olivey one right in the middle? with a zip! )


----------



## teddiescorner

Beautiful collection Silver. Impressive pic!


----------



## silver925

Hello Wulie

The Olive one is a Kim Jones Feedbag, that is its actual name!  The colour was called Denim, it does have blue undertones to it but even though it was new when I got it it was already a lovely faded patina. It is Darwin leather too...there is an Oak one on eBay just now starting at £259 but they have taken the luggage tag off it and listed it as a separate item!!


----------



## silver925

Also it does not adjust much for strap length so it does sit rather low on  the hip, really its a man bag but my man is not getting this...


----------



## CPrincessUK

silver925 said:


> An update to my collection before it changes again...


Love your collection


----------



## wulie

Hi Silver! 
I thought that might have been it (trying to match up your signature listing) - thanks!


----------



## HMT

Wow Silver fabulous collection


----------



## Ria2011

silver925 said:


> An update to my collection before it changes again...[/QUOT
> Wow, what a collection silver925, the patina on those bags are stunning.


----------



## lapindelune

I only have the one, but she is well loved!














Sorry the pic is so big!


----------



## ratrat

Lovely M family, Silver (wave ) good old oaks... I can smell them.

lapindelune you are very artistic!  Gorgeoud Lily, lovely out fit - congrats!


----------



## CPrincessUK

lapindelune said:


> I only have the one, but she is well loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is so big!


These pictures are amazing. You look lovely too.


----------



## spoiledrichgirl

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113


I love your cute little family.


----------



## Designpurchaser

silver925 said:


> An update to my collection before it changes again...



WOW!!! What a fab variation of styles.  I see you love your oak.


----------



## Designpurchaser

lapindelune said:


> I only have the one, but she is well loved!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is so big!



Maybe only one but IMO the best one to have  Lovely


----------



## DaisySunshine

bellachillie said:


> And these ones ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e my babies!



Lovely collection!  Could you maybe post more pics of your mini flower bag? And which items do you carry inside?


----------



## bellachillie

DaisySunshine said:


> Lovely collection!  Could you maybe post more pics of your mini flower bag? And which items do you carry inside?


I have not used her yet, waiting for better weather!! I will get her out & take some more pics for you.


----------



## DaisySunshine

bellachillie said:


> I have not used her yet, waiting for better weather!! I will get her out & take some more pics for you.




That would be so sweet of you, thanks!  I hope the weather will get better soon so you can wear her.


----------



## bellachillie

DaisySunshine said:


> That would be so sweet of you, thanks!  I hope the weather will get better soon so you can wear her.


[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v501/Leenova/016_zps97aa2843.jpg[/IMG]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope they don't come out to large! I took one with a few bits inside (Perfume 2 lipsticks mirror & phone) to give you an idea how much she takes!


----------



## bellachillie

bellachillie said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v501/Leenova/016_zps97aa2843.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope they don't come out to large! I took one with a few bits inside (Perfume 2 lipsticks mirror & phone) to give you an idea how much she takes!


Oops only one came out.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



She measures W14 X L13 X D6 cm


----------



## bellachillie

bellachillie said:


> Oops only one came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She measures W14 X L13 X D6 cm


----------



## bellachillie

bellachillie said:


>


And one more for luck!


----------



## sacdujour

DaisySunshine said:


> That would be so sweet of you, thanks!  I hope the weather will get better soon so you can wear her.



DaisySunshine I LOVE your avatar !


----------



## DaisySunshine

bellachillie said:


> And one more for luck!



Thank you so much for posting!! And for giving me an idea of the items it can carry 
I usually take out such large handbags, but this little one makes me want to pack light(er)


----------



## DaisySunshine

sacdujour said:


> DaisySunshine I LOVE your avatar !



Thank you!


----------



## bellachillie

DaisySunshine said:


> Thank you so much for posting!! And for giving me an idea of the items it can carry
> I usually take out such large handbags, but this little one makes me want to pack light(er)


Thats ok! at least it gives you an idea. I would like to use her soon!! I have just also noticed your avatar how sweet!


----------



## DaisySunshine

bellachillie said:


> Thats ok! at least it gives you an idea. I would like to use her soon!! I have just also noticed your avatar how sweet!



I really hope you get to use her soon. And feel free to post pics when you do! 
I'm really starting to like this forum because everyone is so nice here.


----------



## elvisfan4life

DaisySunshine said:


> I really hope you get to use her soon. And feel free to post pics when you do!
> I'm really starting to like this forum because everyone is so nice here.



Welcome Hun......your avatar is sooooooooo cute


----------



## DaisySunshine

elvisfan4life said:


> Welcome Hun......your avatar is sooooooooo cute



Thank you! Happy to be here.


----------



## ratrat

My now very small Mulberry family (apart from Travel luggage) - it seems when it's come to black I go for M  didn't realise that!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> My now very small Mulberry family (apart from Travel luggage) - it seems when it's come to black I go for M  didn't realise that!



Lovely ratters we have some in common still....shame lipstick,mabel hobo has gone though I still have mine


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> My now very small Mulberry family (apart from Travel luggage) - it seems when it's come to black I go for M  didn't realise that!



No Bryn or oak teenage any more???????


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> No Bryn or oak teenage any more???????



Oak bays & Oak lexy & Oak Geena belong to DD!  She loves M Oak, always question me why I should bother for any other colour!!  (Brown Lexy is hiding for after iGCSE result).

My Bryn is safely living in my office cupboard for lunch outing, always admired


----------



## ratrat

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely ratters we have some in common still....shame lipstick,mabel hobo has gone though I still have mine



I didn't know you had one!  I reserved it and dashed to Bond street you know  then it appeared at outlet... I'm very good at picking odd one


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Oak bays & Oak lexy & Oak Geena belong to DD!  She loves M Oak, always question me why I should bother for any other colour!!  (Brown Lexy is hiding for after iGCSE result).
> 
> My Bryn is safely living in my office cupboard for lunch outing, always admired



Ah that's lovely......and glad you still have your little Bryn too


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> I didn't know you had one!  I reserved it and dashed to Bond street you know  then it appeared at outlet... I'm very good at picking odd one



OH bought mine so it has to stay as I don't really do pink


----------



## Somersetlove

Updated family pic:

Oak Somerset Shoulder
Deer brown Somerset satchel
Black goatskin bayswater with silver hardware(outlet special) with Black NVT heart keyring
Oak limited edition Union Jack Bayswater
Black Soft Spongey Lily
Julie Verhoeven for Mulberry keyrings - cat and rabbit - still desperately seeking the pig to complete my collection!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Somersetlove said:


> Updated family pic:
> 
> Oak Somerset Shoulder
> Deer brown Somerset satchel
> Black goatskin bayswater with silver hardware(outlet special) with Black NVT heart keyring
> Oak limited edition Union Jack Bayswater
> Black Soft Spongey Lily
> Julie Verhoeven for Mulberry keyrings - cat and rabbit - still desperately seeking the pig to complete my collection!


Beautiful collection somersetlove


----------



## Somersetlove

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful collection somersetlove



Thanks CP! It's nowhere near as lovely as yours!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Somersetlove said:


> Thanks CP! It's nowhere near as lovely as yours!



 yours is just as lovely! 

I would love to steal your black goatskin with silver hardware


----------



## Somersetlove

CPrincessUK said:


> yours is just as lovely!
> 
> I would love to steal your black goatskin with silver hardware



She is a bit special!!

I need a bit of a colour injection I think.  I love your rainbow of Bayswaters!  My practical head always takes over and chooses black or brown as they go with everything


----------



## CPrincessUK

Somersetlove said:


> She is a bit special!!
> 
> I need a bit of a colour injection I think.  I love your rainbow of Bayswaters!  My practical head always takes over and chooses black or brown as they go with everything



Your next bag can be a pop of colour! I like my blacks and browns too and am adding yet another black bag tomorrow. but on miserable grey days I love using the colours!


----------



## holleigh

Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx


----------



## riffraff

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx


 
Absolutely gorgeous collection Holleigh x


----------



## armcandy3

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx



Great Darwin family holleigh, I can almost smell the lovely leather (well in my head anyway!)


----------



## Designpurchaser

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx



Lots of lovely jubbly lavender and a few others have snuck in Holls


----------



## Designpurchaser

Somersetlove said:


> Updated family pic:
> 
> Oak Somerset Shoulder
> Deer brown Somerset satchel
> Black goatskin bayswater with silver hardware(outlet special) with Black NVT heart keyring
> Oak limited edition Union Jack Bayswater
> Black Soft Spongey Lily
> Julie Verhoeven for Mulberry keyrings - cat and rabbit - still desperately seeking the pig to complete my collection!




Great collection Somerset...something for every occasion


----------



## holleigh

Thank You one & all ! it was nice to get the girls together & play for a while (snowing today !)..

Somerset, that's a lovely collection you have, your UJ bays is gorgeous (I've only seen the enamel plaque ones before, wasn't sure about them, really like yours though) xxH


----------



## ratrat

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx


Wow Wow Wow - never seen vanilla (?) tooled Bays before - you got three!!
And all the lovely famous lavender collection... always tickle my pink DNA


----------



## Somersetlove

Designpurchaser said:


> Great collection Somerset...something for every occasion



Thanks DP!  I tried to pick some classics, but if I don't get swayed by the trout, the next one will be something colourful to stand out from the crowd


----------



## Somersetlove

holleigh said:


> Thank You one & all ! it was nice to get the girls together & play for a while (snowing today !)..
> 
> Somerset, that's a lovely collection you have, your UJ bays is gorgeous (I've only seen the enamel plaque ones before, wasn't sure about them, really like yours though) xxH



Thanks Holleigh!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Somersetlove said:


> Thanks DP!  I tried to pick some classics, but if I don't get swayed by the trout, the next one will be something colourful to stand out from the crowd



Yep I made a promise to myself my next purchase will have colour, however.....one last black purchase still to come but then NO MORE!! :giggles:


----------



## Somersetlove

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx



Love your collection, particularly the gorgeous Elgin!  I've never seen one in lavender


----------



## Somersetlove

Designpurchaser said:


> Yep I made a promise to myself my next purchase will have colour, however.....one last black purchase still to come but then NO MORE!! :giggles:



LOL!

But it goes with everything....!


----------



## bellachillie

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx


Lovely collection!


----------



## holleigh

Somersetlove said:


> Love your collection, particularly the gorgeous Elgin!  I've never seen one in lavender



Shhh ! don't let the other "girls" hear, but, Elgin is my favorite !! can't say exactly why ? (though I did go to some lengths to track her down) there's just some thing about her that makes me feel all warm & fuzzy !!!!!!!!!! xx


----------



## beaver232

holleigh said:


> Shhh ! don't let the other "girls" hear, but, Elgin is my favorite !! can't say exactly why ? (though I did go to some lengths to track her down) there's just some thing about her that makes me feel all warm & fuzzy !!!!!!!!!! xx


Love your girlies Holleigh !xx


----------



## sugna

Wow, Beautiful collection Holleigh  
Ivory Tooled Bays is absolutely LUSH!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

ratrat said:


> Wow Wow Wow - never seen vanilla (?) tooled Bays before - you got three!!
> And all the lovely famous lavender collection... always tickle my pink DNA



Ditto to this and I don't even do pink!!!! Stunning


----------



## elvisfan4life

sugna said:


> Wow, Beautiful collection Holleigh
> Ivory Tooled Bays is absolutely LUSH!!!



Have you added another bag there missus and not told us ???? I'm sure your sig Is growing by the week


----------



## new2mulbs

Wrong post!.


----------



## sugna

new2mulbs said:


> Wrong post!.



N2M; Such a beautiful colour!  Is that her in the car, are you taking her out for the day?? 

Elvis...I had a brief dalliance with Oak Effie, but I've now defected to Balenciaga so my small Mulberry family is now even more petite!! (Must update my sig.)
Don't worry tho, my leopard clipper is going nowhere so you'll still recognise me


----------



## elvisfan4life

sugna said:


> N2M; Such a beautiful colour!  Is that her in the car, are you taking her out for the day??
> 
> Elvis...I had a brief dalliance with Oak Effie, but I've now defected to Balenciaga so my small Mulberry family is now even more petite!! (Must update my sig.)
> Don't worry tho, my leopard clipper is going nowhere so you'll still recognise me



Just a about to add my leopards to my album


----------



## elvisfan4life

sugna said:


> N2M; Such a beautiful colour!  Is that her in the car, are you taking her out for the day??
> 
> Elvis...I had a brief dalliance with Oak Effie, but I've now defected to Balenciaga so my small Mulberry family is now even more petite!! (Must update my sig.)
> Don't worry tho, my leopard clipper is going nowhere so you'll still recognise me



Noooooo do t go to the bal dark side...I love effie...we were bag twins with oakie albeit,mine in a bashed up throw around version I use in all weathers


----------



## holleigh

elvisfan4life said:


> Have you added another bag there missus and not told us ???? I'm sure your sig Is growing by the week



Ummm ?  Tyler is a very new addition (yesterday !) along with Rox' key ring purse - "old" Effie came to live with me a couple of weeks ago, as did Ivory Tooled Bays (oh, and the Agenda !) - apart from that, "no", no new ones !!!!! xx


----------



## elvisfan4life

holleigh said:


> Ummm ?  Tyler is a very new addition (yesterday !) along with Rox' key ring purse - "old" Effie came to live with me a couple of weeks ago, as did Ivory Tooled Bays (oh, and the Agenda !) - apart from that, "no", no new ones !!!!! xx



Sorry no I meant Sugna


----------



## mulberrymaybe

Hello ladies, I'm new here but I'm excited to have found so many fellow Mulberry enthusiasts and wanted to share my family...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bcqutswdfq9vlao/Screenshot_2013-03-31-21-53-00-1.png

I found my first Mulberry at a car boot sale in 2004, the little satchel, which I bought from a generous rich lady for just £10 (never been so excited!) and since then my collection has grown. My latest is the large Evelina Satchel, which I brought home from Bicester last weekend 

Sorry I can't get the pic to work, I've pasted as a link instead - hopefully you can click it?


----------



## Ria2011

mulberrymaybe said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new here but I'm excited to have found so many fellow Mulberry enthusiasts and wanted to share my family...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bcqutswdfq9vlao/Screenshot_2013-03-31-21-53-00-1.png
> 
> I found my first Mulberry at a car boot sale in 2004, the little satchel, which I bought from a generous rich lady for just £10 (never been so excited!) and since then my collection has grown. My latest is the large Evelina Satchel, which I brought home from Bicester last weekend
> 
> Sorry I can't get the pic to work, I've pasted as a link instead - hopefully you can click it?


 
Welcome to the forum mulberrymaybe,

You've got a lovely collection, loving your choc euston & that mini trout bag is adorable.


----------



## mulberrymaybe

Ria2011 said:


> Welcome to the forum mulberrymaybe,
> 
> You've got a lovely collection, loving your choc euston & that mini trout bag is adorable.



Thanks so much! I found the Euston in brand new condition in a charity shop last summer, I thought I might keel over on the spot when I found it! 

The trout (I never knew its name, thanks!) Serial no is something like 5910, the oldest of my collection, its sooo cute!

So excited to share with fellow Mulberry fans!


----------



## MrsLedger

bellachillie said:


> And these ones ar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e my babies!



Oh wow you have such an amazing collection! I have just swooned my way through them all!!


----------



## bellachillie

MrsLedger said:


> Oh wow you have such an amazing collection! I have just swooned my way through them all!!


O Thank you!


----------



## ashleyl1989

ashleyl1989 said:


> My little mulberry family !
> Large heritage bayswater satchel in fudge
> Special purchase graphite grey Antony
> 
> Both purchased very recently and I'm on the hunt for a new addition already
> (addictive!) :-/



Updated pic of my family...no longer have the heritage bays and have added choc bays, Mitzy messenger and oak Alana to my collection


----------



## elvisfan4life

ashleyl1989 said:


> Updated pic of my family...no longer have the heritage bays and have added choc bays, Mitzy messenger and oak Alana to my collection



Lovely but you need to update your sig too hun


----------



## ashleyl1989

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely but you need to update your sig too hun



Hehe thanks elves was trying to do it last night but I'm not the best at technology and it wouldn't allow me to change picture and signature on the app....will have another go later  xxx


----------



## ashleyl1989

Elvis* I meant not elves!!


----------



## Ria2011

ashleyl1989 said:


> Updated pic of my family...no longer have the heritage bays and have added choc bays, Mitzy messenger and oak Alana to my collection


Beautiful family Ashley


----------



## mulberrymaybe

mulberrymaybe said:


> Hello ladies, I'm new here but I'm excited to have found so many fellow Mulberry enthusiasts and wanted to share my family...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bcqutswdfq9vlao/Screenshot_2013-03-31-21-53-00-1.png
> 
> I found my first Mulberry at a car boot sale in 2004, the little satchel, which I bought from a generous rich lady for just £10 (never been so excited!) and since then my collection has grown. My latest is the large Evelina Satchel, which I brought home from Bicester last weekend
> 
> Sorry I can't get the pic to work, I've pasted as a link instead - hopefully you can click it?



I'm trying again to upload my picture :wondering

Evelina had her first outing today, she's beautiful


----------



## mrsb5810

mulberrymaybe said:


> I'm trying again to upload my picture :wondering
> 
> Evelina had her first outing today, she's beautiful



What a cool collection! Love how it's just not bags!


----------



## Sammiantha

mulberrymaybe said:


> I'm trying again to upload my picture :wondering
> 
> Evelina had her first outing today, she's beautiful



Great family, very varied. I love the bag on the right, is that a shimmy?


----------



## mulberrymaybe

Sammiantha said:


> Great family, very varied. I love the bag on the right, is that a shimmy?



Thanks! The big brown one? That's my bargain Euston that I found in a charity shop, whoop! I also got the vintage hellier, top right, from the same shop, very lucky finds


----------



## mulberrymaybe

mrsb5810 said:


> What a cool collection! Love how it's just not bags!



Thanks very much! My husband loves their mens clothing and we used to go to Bicester quite often but they don't sell mens anymore, such a shame. 

When I got everything out for the photo I could see the evolution of the brand (almost a decade of mulberry!), starting with the trout which they've now brought back out hehe!


----------



## Sammiantha

mulberrymaybe said:


> Thanks! The big brown one? That's my bargain Euston that I found in a charity shop, whoop! I also got the vintage hellier, top right, from the same shop, very lucky finds



Wow I wish charity shops near me had those great finds!


----------



## mulberrymaybe

Sammiantha said:


> Wow I wish charity shops near me had those great finds!



I think they must have been brought in my the same person, I've never seen anything as good before or since! Iv had a Burberry and a Fendi from charity shops before but pretty sure they're not the real deal, just good copies :o


----------



## ratrat

mulberrymaybe said:


> I'm trying again to upload my picture :wondering
> 
> Evelina had her first outing today, she's beautiful



Love your colour ways!  Very chic and classic


----------



## mulberrymaybe

ratrat said:


> Love your colour ways!  Very chic and classic



Thank you very much, sadly I don't think their owner is as chic and classy hehe!


----------



## beaver232

mulberrymaybe said:


> I'm trying again to upload my picture :wondering
> 
> Evelina had her first outing today, she's beautiful


I love the diversity! Vast and versatile! Congratulations, I love this pic. You're collection is wonderful and far more adventurous than mine


----------



## McMurrayGirl

holleigh said:


> Just done a quick up-date of my girls ! (SS Lexi's - regular & o/s apologise for their absence ? they;ll join in later !) xx


 
Great Collection...Thanks for sharing...


----------



## mulberrymaybe

beaver232 said:


> I love the diversity! Vast and versatile! Congratulations, I love this pic. You're collection is wonderful and far more adventurous than mine



Thanks beaver


----------



## shingjihyu

Hi ladies,  I am new here...but I don't have a mulberry family pic to show...only one bought dec 2012..still loving it so much


----------



## steph22

shingjihyu said:


> Hi ladies, I am new here...but I don't have a mulberry family pic to show...only one bought dec 2012..still loving it so much


 
Welcome!


----------



## CPrincessUK

shingjihyu said:


> Hi ladies,  I am new here...but I don't have a mulberry family pic to show...only one bought dec 2012..still loving it so much


Welcome and you look lovely with the taylor


----------



## shingjihyu

steph22 said:


> Welcome!


Thank u so much..I  happy to join mulberry family here and learn to see more beautiful mulberry bags from others


----------



## shingjihyu

CPrincessUK said:


> Welcome and you look lovely with the taylor


Thanks to that lovely taylor...although it's already 1 yr ++ with me...my love for her never changed


----------



## Cupcake2008

shingjihyu said:


> Hi ladies, I am new here...but I don't have a mulberry family pic to show...only one bought dec 2012..still loving it so much


 
The more I see Taylor, the more I'm drawn!  I love your outfit and love that your shoes match your Taylor!


----------



## triangle

Hi Everyone

I'm new on here. My husband bought me my first for my birthday not yet 2 years ago and already I have a little collection going on. 
It's great to have found this forum and know I'm not the only person who gets so much pleasure from bags.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mhwop1ni9tudmj/Bags 071.JPG


----------



## CPrincessUK

triangle said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new on here. My husband bought me my first for my birthday not yet 2 years ago and already I have a little collection going on.
> It's great to have found this forum and know I'm not the only person who gets so much pleasure from bags.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mhwop1ni9tudmj/Bags 071.JPG


Welcome! I love your family


----------



## Ria2011

shingjihyu said:


> Hi ladies,  I am new here...but I don't have a mulberry family pic to show...only one bought dec 2012..still loving it so much


Welcome to the forum shingjihyu, the deer brown taylor looks lovely on you


----------



## Ria2011

triangle said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new on here. My husband bought me my first for my birthday not yet 2 years ago and already I have a little collection going on.
> It's great to have found this forum and know I'm not the only person who gets so much pleasure from bags.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mhwop1ni9tudmj/Bags 071.JPG


Hi triangle & welcome to the forum, you've got a beautiful collection.


----------



## shingjihyu

Cupcake2008 said:


> The more I see Taylor, the more I'm drawn!  I love your outfit and love that your shoes match your Taylor!


Wow..looking at the 3 colors of mulberry bags u have I can imagine how happy I would be if I were u  because these colors go well with most outfit in the wardrobe.


----------



## shingjihyu

Ria2011 said:


> Hi triangle & welcome to the forum, you've got a beautiful collection.


So sweet of your hubby to get a mulberry bag as birthday giftI am even more amazed by no of bags u have there. ...I can dream jumping onto that sofa fulls of mulberries lol


----------



## Designerhbgirl

triangle said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I'm new on here. My husband bought me my first for my birthday not yet 2 years ago and already I have a little collection going on.
> It's great to have found this forum and know I'm not the only person who gets so much pleasure from bags.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4mhwop1ni9tudmj/Bags 071.JPG


Welcome, and I love your collection!


----------



## Sofgren

Great collections!


----------



## triangle

CPrincessUK said:


> Welcome! I love your family


 
Thank you. I am totally in awe of yours - I love Bayswaters, can't believe you have so many colours!


----------



## triangle

Designerhbgirl said:


> Welcome, and I love your collection!


 
Thank you


----------



## CPrincessUK

triangle said:


> Thank you. I am totally in awe of yours - I love Bayswaters, can't believe you have so many colours!


Ahaha  my hubby thinks I am ridiculous! I am adding one last one bays,  black with nickel and then no more Bayswaters!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahaha  my hubby thinks I am ridiculous! I am adding one last one bays,  black with nickel and then no more Bayswaters!


Hi! Do you have difficulty carrying the bays on your shoulder? Just curious and kind of wondering if there is a difference in strap length since other members have said this is an issue for them.


----------



## triangle

CPrincessUK said:


> Ahaha  my hubby thinks I am ridiculous! I am adding one last one bays, black with nickel and then no more Bayswaters!


 
Ha ha. Luckily my husband is being very good about it too - he has a similar obsession with power tools!!

I'm def going to get a couple more Bayswaters but can't seem to get away from Black and Oak colours.......too scared to be more bold in case I don't then use them!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Designerhbgirl said:


> Hi! Do you have difficulty carrying the bays on your shoulder? Just curious and kind of wondering if there is a difference in strap length since other members have said this is an issue for them.


I can carry my bays fine even with a winter coat although it is snug with the coat. Depends on your arms I guess


----------



## CPrincessUK

triangle said:


> Ha ha. Luckily my husband is being very good about it too - he has a similar obsession with power tools!!
> 
> I'm def going to get a couple more Bayswaters but can't seem to get away from Black and Oak colours.......too scared to be more bold in case I don't then use them!


Just choose colours you love regardless of whether it is in or not. Then you will wear them. I like having different coloured ones as makes it more unusual.
For example today there was someone almost next to me on train with an oak bays and I was carrying the same. This never happens with my eggplant or other colourful ones.
I don't mind though but sometimes I want to be different.


----------



## 2013_sarah82

is this real or fake
http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/klimtisgenius/m.html?item=181127673818&pt=UK_Women_s_Handbags&hash=item2a2c0cf7da&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## ansonlow87

My piccadilly on instagram 

http://instagram.com/p/T3ClYNrdt7/


----------



## Melu

Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!







Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK


----------



## laura81

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK



That is one stunning family!


----------



## bellachillie

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK


Fabulous Melu!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK



Wow impressive :thumbup:


----------



## steph22

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK


----------



## Ria2011

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK


Absolutely beautiful Melu


----------



## CPrincessUK

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK


Oh wow wow! I love your collection 
Great family Melu.
Now you need a colour pop!
And maybe another Bayswater!! Hehe. 
Although I would be happy with some modelling shots.

Just saw your Bal list. You have enough colour pops! Hehe.


----------



## bellachillie

My Mulberry Key ring Family


----------



## mulberryforbes

bellachillie said:


> My Mulberry Key ring Family



What a fabulous selection


----------



## CPrincessUK

bellachillie said:


> My Mulberry Key ring Family


Oooh this is wonderful! How do you choose?


----------



## Ria2011

bellachillie said:


> My Mulberry Key ring Family


Wow! They're lovely bellachillie.


----------



## steph22

bellachillie said:


> My Mulberry Key ring Family


 
Wow


----------



## bellachillie

steph22 said:


> Wow





Two got away ~ here is an updated pic


----------



## bellachillie

bellachillie said:


> Two got away ~ here is an updated pic


Thank you Mulberryforbes,Ria & Steph! Now the summer colours are out I will be using them!


----------



## Designpurchaser

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK



Fantastic family. The fact that the styles are all so different is what I like. Really loving that medium Lily


----------



## Designpurchaser

bellachillie said:


> my mulberry key ring family




wow!!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Melu said:


> Updated family pic, less in number but so much more in quality!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially for the lovely CPrincessUK



Stunning collection, sweetie!!  They're all so beautiful!


----------



## Cupcake2008

bellachillie said:


> My Mulberry Key ring Family



I'm gobsmacked!!  WOW!!  Amazing collection!


----------



## beaver232

bellachillie said:


> Two got away ~ here is an updated pic


Gorgeous! X


----------



## bellachillie

beaver232 said:


> Gorgeous! X


Thank you Cupcake,Beaver  & Designpurchaser they help to brighten up a dark bag!


----------



## kaznpops

Hello lovely ladies

I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.

I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.

Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.

I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family


----------



## CPrincessUK

your family is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family


Gorgeous collection kaznpops, I loooove satchel bags and your collection is lovely.


----------



## Cupcake2008

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Gorgeous and perfectly formed family!  All very versatile, in my opinion


----------



## Bagstar

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Lovely family, great selection, something for every occasion


----------



## steph22

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



I love that SBS, so vibrant!


----------



## Esmerelda

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Gorgeous little family


----------



## kaznpops

CPrincessUK said:


> your family is absolutely gorgeous!


 


Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection kaznpops, I loooove satchel bags and your collection is lovely.


 


Cupcake2008 said:


> Gorgeous and perfectly formed family!  All very versatile, in my opinion


 


Bagstar said:


> Lovely family, great selection, something for every occasion


 


steph22 said:


> I love that SBS, so vibrant!


 


Esmerelda said:


> Gorgeous little family


 
Thank you so much ladies


----------



## PollyPip

bellachillie said:


> My Mulberry Key ring Family


 
Wow!  Beauitful


----------



## marie-lou

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Such a versatile collection!!


----------



## Designpurchaser

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Love that Oak Taylor.


----------



## Fuzzog

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Beautiful family!!


----------



## maloneyxo

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



What a gorgeous little collection! I have major bag envy over the fuchsia SBS it's adorable!


----------



## cobaltblue

Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.




So we have:
Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
Oak alexa
Black daria satchel
Eggplant lily
Mini alexa in raspberry
Medium lily, black with soft gold

Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit


----------



## CPrincessUK

Your family is just gorgeous!
Congrats. 


cobaltblue said:


> Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2174850
> 
> 
> So we have:
> Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
> Oak alexa
> Black daria satchel
> Eggplant lily
> Mini alexa in raspberry
> Medium lily, black with soft gold
> 
> Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit
> 
> View attachment 2174856


----------



## Ria2011

cobaltblue said:


> Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2174850
> 
> 
> So we have:
> Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
> Oak alexa
> Black daria satchel
> Eggplant lily
> Mini alexa in raspberry
> Medium lily, black with soft gold
> 
> Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit
> 
> View attachment 2174856


Beatiful family cobaltblue, I love the different colour especially the raspberry & eggplant.


----------



## Sammiantha

cobaltblue said:


> Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2174850
> 
> 
> So we have:
> Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
> Oak alexa
> Black daria satchel
> Eggplant lily
> Mini alexa in raspberry
> Medium lily, black with soft gold
> 
> Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit
> 
> View attachment 2174856



Gorgeous collection of bags. Love the eggplant and medium Lily's.


----------



## kaznpops

marie-lou said:


> Such a versatile collection!!


 


Designpurchaser said:


> Love that Oak Taylor.


 


Fuzzog said:


> Beautiful family!!


 


maloneyxo said:


> What a gorgeous little collection! I have major bag envy over the fuchsia SBS it's adorable!


 
Thanks ladies


----------



## kaznpops

cobaltblue said:


> Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2174850
> 
> 
> So we have:
> Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
> Oak alexa
> Black daria satchel
> Eggplant lily
> Mini alexa in raspberry
> Medium lily, black with soft gold
> 
> Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit
> 
> View attachment 2174856


 
Wow, gorgeous bags - lovely family!


----------



## laura81

cobaltblue said:


> Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2174850
> 
> 
> So we have:
> Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
> Oak alexa
> Black daria satchel
> Eggplant lily
> Mini alexa in raspberry
> Medium lily, black with soft gold
> 
> Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit
> 
> View attachment 2174856



Lovely family!!!  Great colours and styles.


----------



## beaver232

cobaltblue said:


> Well in light of my new reveal, I thought I would do an updated family pic.
> 
> View attachment 2174850
> 
> 
> So we have:
> Roxanne in pink glove leather and chocolate
> Oak alexa
> Black daria satchel
> Eggplant lily
> Mini alexa in raspberry
> Medium lily, black with soft gold
> 
> Previous family pic below...so we've expanded a bit
> 
> View attachment 2174856


Gorgeous family pic. Something there to make you smile on any occasion x


----------



## Fuzzog

CPrincessUK said:


> Your family is just gorgeous!
> Congrats.



Loooooovely family!!!


----------



## Fuzzog

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



Beautiful family - I especially like the gorgeous little pink number!!


----------



## CLMirta

Hello ladies, 

Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them. 

So we have : 

Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
Cookie wallet in Black.
Alexa in Plaster pink. 

Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak. 

We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.


----------



## Cupcake2008

CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.


 

I've died and gone to heaven!!!   

  LOVE, LOVE, LOVE your collection!!!


----------



## Ria2011

CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.


Welcome to the forum CLMirta, your cookie collection is beautiful and I love your plaster pink lexie (although I'm a bit biased )


----------



## steph22

CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.



Wow, where have you been hiding these beauties! Welcome


----------



## maloneyxo

CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.



What a stunning collection! Love the Cookie Bays, beautiful x


----------



## jp23

clmirta said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> below my mulberry family , my sister and i , we love the cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in oak, cookie wallet also in oak.
> Bayswater cookie in beige ( although in my opinion should be called off-white ), cookie wallet also in beige.
> Cookie wallet in black.
> Alexa in plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one oversized alexa  patent leather in oak.
> 
> We love them all :d though my favorite one is always the bayswater oak. Very practical yet elegant.



i love your family!


----------



## jp23

Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama 

In order of purchase:
Oak alexa 
Aqua glove leather ledburry 
Spongy bayswater
Valentine alexa  
With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215


Gorgeous collection jp23


----------



## COPENHAGEN

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215


Lovely well rounded collection! It's not small at all IMO  Your Valentine Alexa is such a stunner


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely collection colour and the classics it's perfect


----------



## Fuzzog

CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.



Beautiful family!!


----------



## Fuzzog

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215



Ooooh - lovely pop of colour in there - I like!!

And that Valentine beauty...........................


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215



You have a beautiful collection! Congratulations.


----------



## steph22

Must do an updated picture but can't find the time!


----------



## Pamfitterknas

I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection  

Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):







 The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python: 






My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger: 






And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?): 






I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gorgeous bags you have chosen to keep love the cosmic python esp!!!! Stunning


----------



## steph22

Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


 
What a collection - you do like your exotics!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Congrats on your cookie collection. It is always nice to be a bit different 


CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215



I love your family jp23.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Your collection is AMAZING. I have never seen some of the materials on your bags.



Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


----------



## Ria2011

Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


What a lovely collection, I love your python bays.


----------



## Pamfitterknas

Thank you girls  

The Cosmic Python is actually an eBay find. I would never pay full retail for it, but when I got a good deal on the bay, I couldnt resist. And yes, for some reason I keep falling for those exotics :shame:


----------



## Cupcake2008

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215


 
Stunning classic family, jp!  Everything to be proud of


----------



## Cupcake2008

Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


 
I started off scrolling and saw the first picture and thought, aah, cute!  And then scrolled a bit further down - wow!  A bit further down - wow, wow!  Gorgeous family indeed!


----------



## jp23

Cupcake2008 said:


> Stunning classic family, jp!  Everything to be proud of



Thank you.


----------



## twee_cup

Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


- My heart skipped a beat when I saw your Alexa OS in cosmic python!!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Nansen

Here is my little but loved family.. I first bought my purse two years ago in Mulberry, Copenhagen. I actually bought the alexa all in one but exchanged it to the zippy wallet. I felt bad using that kind of money on a purse . I bought the pouch when I got an A at my exam in December last year for 45£ and then the bayswater for 318 £ in march  then I bought the Alexa last month - a very spontaneous buy. Never thought I would get it that cheap (199 £ you guys)but I think god wanted me to have her so she became mine!
I really love my little preloved family and I dont think I want more now.. but who knows  Wish me look at my English exam tomorrow


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lovely collection Nansen 
Ooh and good luck in the exam! 


Nansen said:


> Here is my little but loved family.. I first bought my purse two years ago in Mulberry, Copenhagen. I actually bought the alexa all in one but exchanged it to the zippy wallet. I felt bad using that kind of money on a purse . I bought the pouch when I got an A at my exam in December last year for 45£ and then the bayswater for 318 £ in march  then I bought the Alexa last month - a very spontaneous buy. Never thought I would get it that cheap (199 £ you guys)but I think god wanted me to have her so she became mine!
> I really love my little preloved family and I dont think I want more now.. but who knows  Wish me look at my English exam tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2218684
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218686


----------



## Nansen

Thanks your sweet


----------



## oyun_e

Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> Bays Clutch and small clipper (I started out being to lazy to actually unfold it  ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bayswaters - Peony pink and bordeaux python:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My crazy darlings  - Alexa OS in Cosmic Python and reg. Alexa in Bengal Tiger:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this


aaahhmazin collection! loooooooove the cosmic python!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

My entire family has been uploaded here
http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...s-tropical-island-of-bag-lovelies-823311.html


----------



## MiniMabel

Pamfitterknas said:


> I thought it was about time I stopped mainly sneek-peeking (and dying a little bit about those gorgeous bags!) in here and started posting - so here is my small collection
> 
> 
> 
> And the group together with my Somerset Tote Shopper (or at least thats what I think its called?):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to have a lot more than these, but about a year ago I decided to "cut to the bone" and invest in those more special items that just made my heart beat a little bit faster than the rest - and of course I had to let go of others. I have never regretted this




Hi - super collection!

The bottom right-hand corner bag is from the Mabel range and looks to be in sand lightweight antiqued leather....lovely!!


----------



## lauren_t

Black NVT brynmore for MacBook Pro, chocolate buffalo Alexa, black NVT long zip purse and Black Forest mulberry tree scarf


----------



## riffraff

Smashing family pic Lauren.


----------



## katejolly92

Love love Love Alexa in chocolate Lauren. Never seen one before! I love Oak but I've seen so many of them


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lovely collection. Congrats!
I kick myself for not getting the mulberry tree scarf when it was available.
Sigh.



CLMirta said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Below my Mulberry family , my sister and I , we love the Cookie collection so much that we just had to buy all of them.
> 
> So we have :
> 
> Bayswater cookie in Oak, cookie wallet also in Oak.
> Bayswater cookie in Beige ( although in my opinion should be called Off-White ), cookie wallet also in Beige.
> Cookie wallet in Black.
> Alexa in Plaster pink.
> 
> Also, in the whole family picture, there is one Oversized Alexa  patent leather in Oak.
> 
> We love them all  though my favorite one is always the Bayswater Oak. Very practical yet elegant.





lauren_t said:


> Black NVT brynmore for MacBook Pro, chocolate buffalo Alexa, black NVT long zip purse and Black Forest mulberry tree scarf
> View attachment 2223374


----------



## bbagsforever

Picture of my Mulberry Signature heels- these are so comfy, love the shape!


----------



## LaceyO

Happy little Mulberry family!


----------



## lilli55

New here and still finding way around site. Great pictures of lovely Mulberry bags, hoping I'm posting correctly


----------



## lilli55

Nansen said:


> Here is my little but loved family.. I first bought my purse two years ago in Mulberry, Copenhagen. I actually bought the alexa all in one but exchanged it to the zippy wallet. I felt bad using that kind of money on a purse . I bought the pouch when I got an A at my exam in December last year for 45£ and then the bayswater for 318 £ in march  then I bought the Alexa last month - a very spontaneous buy. Never thought I would get it that cheap (199 £ you guys)but I think god wanted me to have her so she became mine!
> I really love my little preloved family and I dont think I want more now.. but who knows  Wish me look at my English exam tomorrow
> 
> View attachment 2218684
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218685
> 
> 
> View attachment 2218686


Is the brown bag the Bayswater? Gorgeous bag and looks so vintage


----------



## loveformulberry

LaceyO said:


> Happy little Mulberry family!
> View attachment 2224113



Lovely family  I adore your del rey what leather is it?


----------



## LaceyO

Thanks loveformulberry - it's the Black & Nickel Grainy Print Del Rey.  It actually looks a bit blue in this pic tho!   Have just been to Mulberry researching next member to the fam - have a flight out of Heathrow on Sunday so hoping to score an Alexa (torn on color/size!)...


----------



## Nansen

lilli55 said:


> Is the brown bag the Bayswater? Gorgeous bag and looks so vintage



Yes it is (: i dont know How old it is actually . It has the most amazing Smell  it's like my Own personal drug!


----------



## Dozeybird95

Hi, long term lurker, finally got round to photographing my small collection 

Daria Medium Hobo in Pear Sorbet


----------



## Dozeybird95

Complete collection


----------



## Dozeybird95

Valentines collection


----------



## Dozeybird95

Pink Roxanne


----------



## Dozeybird95

Chocolate Roxanne in Darwin, chocolate SBS in NVT


----------



## Ria2011

LaceyO said:


> Happy little Mulberry family!
> View attachment 2224113





Dozeybird95 said:


> Complete collection



Gorgeous collections Dozeybird95 & LaceyO - I love the patina on your bays & your neely is stunning. Dozeybird - loving the different styles and colours


----------



## Nansen

Dozeybird95 said:


> Complete collection



Great collection (:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Dozeybird95 said:


> Chocolate Roxanne in Darwin, chocolate SBS in NVT



Beautiful collection


----------



## Bagstar

LaceyO said:


> Happy little Mulberry family!
> View attachment 2224113





Dozeybird95 said:


> Complete collection



Wow lovely collections


----------



## Kirstine

Makes me want a del Ray now...:0)


----------



## deborah121273

Very new to this site.   Been to mulberry in new bond street today and was treated to alexa bag and continental wallet in slate blue with silver hard wear. If any one can tell me how to ppost pictures I will be happy to share


----------



## CPrincessUK

deborah121273 said:


> Very new to this site.   Been to mulberry in new bond street today and was treated to alexa bag and continental wallet in slate blue with silver hard wear. If any one can tell me how to ppost pictures I will be happy to share



I usually upload to photobucket and then copy and paste into here the code for the IMG file (on the right of the uploaded picture).


----------



## Bine

It' time for an update.Here is my family


----------



## Fuzzog

Beautiful family Bine!!

Some lovely classics in there too!


----------



## Bine

Fuzzog said:


> Beautiful family Bine!!
> 
> Some lovely classics in there too!



Thank you,Fuzzog


----------



## Ria2011

Bine said:


> It' time for an update.Here is my family


Gorgeous collection Bine & your oak roxy looks lovely


----------



## HMT

Bine said:


> It' time for an update.Here is my family



Fabulous collection


----------



## HMT

Dozeybird95 said:


> Complete collection



Love your collection


----------



## new2mulbs

Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!




Black med lily with gold hw
Silky snake med Cecily in metallic 
Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw


----------



## Ria2011

new2mulbs said:


> Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!
> 
> View attachment 2239480
> 
> 
> Black med lily with gold hw
> Silky snake med Cecily in metallic
> Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
> Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
> Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw


Gorgeous lily collection n2m, they're all stunning!


----------



## new2mulbs

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous lily collection n2m, they're all stunning!



Thanks Ria! X


----------



## steph22

new2mulbs said:


> Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!
> 
> View attachment 2239480
> 
> 
> Black med lily with gold hw
> Silky snake med Cecily in metallic
> Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
> Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
> Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw



Gorgeous collection.


----------



## Designpurchaser

new2mulbs said:


> Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!
> 
> View attachment 2239480
> 
> 
> Black med lily with gold hw
> Silky snake med Cecily in metallic
> Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
> Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
> Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw




Stunning. Lucky you


----------



## bellachillie

new2mulbs said:


> Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!
> 
> View attachment 2239480
> 
> 
> Black med lily with gold hw
> Silky snake med Cecily in metallic
> Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
> Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
> Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw


What a Fabulous collection!


----------



## Mullie

My Mulberries 
Apple Ledbury
Chocolate Ledbury
Slate Blue small Del Ray
Green Congo Ledbury silver hardware
Mushroom East West Bays silver hardware
Black Bays Clutch
Slate Blue Continental purse
Oak Somerset Purse and card wallet


----------



## new2mulbs

bellachillie said:


> What a Fabulous collection!



Thank you! I may get the others out soon to do an updated family pic with all of them but had to do a lily one too


----------



## steph22

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2240194
> 
> 
> My Mulberries
> Apple Ledbury
> Chocolate Ledbury
> Slate Blue small Del Ray
> Green Congo Ledbury silver hardware
> Mushroom East West Bays silver hardware
> Black Bays Clutch
> Slate Blue Continental purse
> Oak Somerset Purse and card wallet


 
Love that mini DR!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2240194
> 
> 
> My Mulberries
> Apple Ledbury
> Chocolate Ledbury
> Slate Blue small Del Ray
> Green Congo Ledbury silver hardware
> Mushroom East West Bays silver hardware
> Black Bays Clutch
> Slate Blue Continental purse
> Oak Somerset Purse and card wallet



what a gorgeous Ledbury collection


----------



## Ria2011

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2240194
> 
> 
> My Mulberries
> Apple Ledbury
> Chocolate Ledbury
> Slate Blue small Del Ray
> Green Congo Ledbury silver hardware
> Mushroom East West Bays silver hardware
> Black Bays Clutch
> Slate Blue Continental purse
> Oak Somerset Purse and card wallet


Gorgeous collection Mullie - loving the colours of your ledburies


----------



## HMT

new2mulbs said:


> Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!
> 
> View attachment 2239480
> 
> 
> Black med lily with gold hw
> Silky snake med Cecily in metallic
> Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
> Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
> Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw



Wow lovely


----------



## Elendil

Here is my little family, chocolate darwin Rosemary and canvas/pigskin (?) Bleinheim. Both preloved and have moved from England to Sweden.


----------



## summerbian

new2mulbs said:


> Just enough time to get my lilys (and Cecily actually but she's too lonely to sit on her own) out and take a pic.  Will update pic with all of the others too... But for now- N2M's lovely Lilys!
> 
> View attachment 2239480
> 
> 
> Black med lily with gold hw
> Silky snake med Cecily in metallic
> Champagne moon metallic lily with silver hw
> Midnight with gems suede lily with soft gold hw
> Plaster pink lily with rose gold hw


god!!! They are so beautiful!!~~~


----------



## Mullie

Elendil said:


> Here is my little family, chocolate darwin Rosemary and canvas/pigskin (?) Bleinheim. Both preloved and have moved from England to Sweden.



They are cute! 

Thanks all for the comments on my collection - must admit I'm getting a bit stuck with my chocolate Ledbury at the moment.  She's so practical. Had a downpour yesterday and she's good as new today!


----------



## rycechica1016

My small Mulberry family! Thanks for letting me share! 
Alexa in Bright Cabbage  and Fuchsia!


----------



## bbagsforever

With my Lily!


----------



## steph22

rycechica1016 said:


> My small Mulberry family! Thanks for letting me share!
> Alexa in Bright Cabbage and Fuchsia!


 
Fab colours!


----------



## rycechica1016

steph22 said:


> Fab colours!



thank u steph!


----------



## sweetymooth40

rycechica1016 said:


> My small Mulberry family! Thanks for letting me share!
> Alexa in Bright Cabbage  and Fuchsia!



Didnt know lexy came in fuschia.  Is that a new one?


----------



## rycechica1016

sweetymooth40 said:


> Didnt know lexy came in fuschia.  Is that a new one?



hi! it says fuschia on the tag. might be from 2012? code is HH1295 874 J191. when i checked the pink glossy goat on mulberry website, the color is exactly the same which is 874J191. this one is also glossy goatskin. thanks.


----------



## Ria2011

rycechica1016 said:


> My small Mulberry family! Thanks for letting me share!
> Alexa in Bright Cabbage  and Fuchsia!


Yummy lexies rycechica!


----------



## lauren_t

rycechica1016 said:


> My small Mulberry family! Thanks for letting me share!
> Alexa in Bright Cabbage  and Fuchsia!



gorgeous colours!


----------



## dizze

rycechica1016 said:


> My small Mulberry family! Thanks for letting me share!
> Alexa in Bright Cabbage  and Fuchsia!



Beautiful little girls you have there, especially the cabbage


----------



## laura81

Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!

Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.

Soooo, my family currently consists of:

Red Onion Bays
Oak Bryn
Black NVT SBS 
Fuschia Effie satchel
Black grainy & nickel Lily
Eggplant Lily
Plaster pink Lily
Scribbly floral patent pouch
Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case


----------



## Ria2011

laura81 said:


> Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!
> 
> Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.
> 
> Soooo, my family currently consists of:
> 
> Red Onion Bays
> Oak Bryn
> Black NVT SBS
> Fuschia Effie satchel
> Black grainy & nickel Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Plaster pink Lily
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case


Gorgeous collection laura, I love all the pink & purples, especially your lily collection. P.S the red onion bays fits in perfectly!


----------



## Fommom

laura81 said:


> Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!
> 
> Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.
> 
> Soooo, my family currently consists of:
> 
> Red Onion Bays
> Oak Bryn
> Black NVT SBS
> Fuschia Effie satchel
> Black grainy & nickel Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Plaster pink Lily
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case



And they match your bedding so beautifully!!!


----------



## laura81

Thanks ladies!  

That's actually our spare room.  The bedding is black & pink just now in ours!  (My hubby puts up with a lot!)


----------



## steph22

laura81 said:


> Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!
> 
> Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.
> 
> Soooo, my family currently consists of:
> 
> Red Onion Bays
> Oak Bryn
> Black NVT SBS
> Fuschia Effie satchel
> Black grainy & nickel Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Plaster pink Lily
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case



Fab collection L


----------



## CPrincessUK

Beautiful collection Laura 



laura81 said:


> Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!
> 
> Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.
> 
> Soooo, my family currently consists of:
> 
> Red Onion Bays
> Oak Bryn
> Black NVT SBS
> Fuschia Effie satchel
> Black grainy & nickel Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Plaster pink Lily
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case


----------



## Cupcake2008

laura81 said:


> Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!
> 
> Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.
> 
> Soooo, my family currently consists of:
> 
> Red Onion Bays
> Oak Bryn
> Black NVT SBS
> Fuschia Effie satchel
> Black grainy & nickel Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Plaster pink Lily
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case


 
Laura, you have such a beautiful collection!  I love them all!


----------



## HMT

Beautiful Laura


----------



## Picasso61

laura81 said:


> Thought I'd update my family pic, as there's been one departure and one arrival!
> 
> Moved on my blueberry Mitzy hobo, as although I liked it, I only used it a couple of times.
> 
> Soooo, my family currently consists of:
> 
> Red Onion Bays
> Oak Bryn
> Black NVT SBS
> Fuschia Effie satchel
> Black grainy & nickel Lily
> Eggplant Lily
> Plaster pink Lily
> Scribbly floral patent pouch
> Mulberry pink long locked purse & iPhone case


WOW -- my dream collection! I just purchased my first and its a pre-owned but am still quite happy with it.


----------



## laura81

Picasso61 said:


> WOW -- my dream collection! I just purchased my first and its a pre-owned but am still quite happy with it.



What did you get?

My eggplant lily and Red Onion Bays were both pre-loved and immaculate.

I'm finally completely happy with my family as it is, might treat myself to a smaller purse from the AW range, but I think that'll be me for a long while!


----------



## Picasso61

laura81 said:


> What did you get?
> 
> My eggplant lily and Red Onion Bays were both pre-loved and immaculate.
> 
> I'm finally completely happy with my family as it is, might treat myself to a smaller purse from the AW range, but I think that'll be me for a long while!



I got a black Knightsbridge...pretty basic but a great purchase for someone who carries A LOT in her purse! My ultimate dream purchase would be a chocolate Alexa or your eggplant Lily!


----------



## lauramegan

hello! 
im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!

(right let me figure out how to add pics..)

Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..

oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..


----------



## Cupcake2008

lauramegan said:


> hello!
> im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!
> 
> (right let me figure out how to add pics..)
> 
> Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..
> 
> oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..



Hi Laura!  Welcome to the forum!  You've got a gorgeous Mulberry family there and I love the mod shot - deer brown Lily is stunning....as are you and your bump!  Congratulations on your baby!  Is it a girl or a boy?  I hope you're enjoying motherhood!


----------



## mulberryforme

lauramegan said:


> hello!
> im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!
> 
> (right let me figure out how to add pics..)
> 
> Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..
> 
> oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..




Hello! what a fabulous family you have.
Love your flame Bryn - I need some bright colours in my life!


----------



## lauramegan

Cupcake2008 said:


> Hi Laura!  Welcome to the forum!  You've got a gorgeous Mulberry family there and I love the mod shot - deer brown Lily is stunning....as are you and your bump!  Congratulations on your baby!  Is it a girl or a boy?  I hope you're enjoying motherhood!



thank you! i had a girl, Niamh Coco. she was my second baby but first girly one, so i can pass on my love of handbags to her !!


----------



## laura81

lauramegan said:


> hello!
> im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!
> 
> (right let me figure out how to add pics..)
> 
> Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..
> 
> oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..



Gorgeous family and lovely bump!


----------



## CPrincessUK

You look so adorable pregnant. It suits you. Hehe.
Welcome to mulberry and I adore your collection. Bag identical twins on the bays, east west and French purse, fraternal twin on medium lily. We have similar taste! 



lauramegan said:


> hello!
> im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!
> 
> (right let me figure out how to add pics..)
> 
> Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..
> 
> oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..


----------



## Ria2011

lauramegan said:


> hello!
> im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!
> 
> (right let me figure out how to add pics..)
> 
> Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..
> 
> oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..


Welcome to the forum lauramegan, you've got a lovely collection there & congrats on you baby girl. 
:welcome2:


----------



## Mayfly285

lauramegan said:


> hello!
> im a long time browser of your forum, but first time poster! tried searching for a welcome page to introduce myself but couldn't find one. so im going to introduce my family instead!
> 
> (right let me figure out how to add pics..)
> 
> Oak bayswater, black EW bayswater, suede tassel lily, flame regular bryn, medium deer brown lily and a Daria french black purse..
> 
> oh, and im thankfully no longer heavily pregnant ha..



Hi Laura! Welcome to our super-friendly and helpful forum!!  I LOVE your photos - you definitely have the Audrey Hepburn quality about you and your collection is gorgeous!  B-) I'm loving the deer brown medium Lily and the tassel suede Lily in particular!! :-P Congratulations on your baby daughter (I love her name!) - you're creating a beautiful collection for her there!


----------



## Bagstar

lauramegan said:


> thank you! i had a girl, Niamh Coco. she was my second baby but first girly one, so i can pass on my love of handbags to her !!



Congrats & a lovely Handbag family too.


----------



## lauramegan

Thank you everyone for your lovely and kind comments !! Think I shall enjoy it on here ! Although I'm sure my bank balance won't.. As I've seen so many gorgeous bags I didn't know I needed until now ! Ha ha x


----------



## PollyPip

lauramegan said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely and kind comments !! Think I shall enjoy it on here ! Although I'm sure my bank balance won't.. As I've seen so many gorgeous bags I didn't know I needed until now ! Ha ha x


 
Hi Laura,
Oh!  You will love it here, so much to realise you can't live without :lolots:
Enjoy

 _*PP  x*_


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

New to the Purse Forum and to Mulberry!  Got my first Mulberry in February,  which was an o/s alexa (which has caused me some drama because the strap broke when I was out shopping,  luckily Mulberry were great and replaced it). But that didn't put me off as I recently purchased a Daria satchel. Got my eye on Willow tote next......

(Hope the photo uploads ok!)


----------



## Mayfly285

lauramegan said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely and kind comments !! Think I shall enjoy it on here ! Although I'm sure my bank balance won't.. As _*I've seen so many gorgeous bags I didn't know I needed until now ! Ha ha*_ x


 
And that, dear lauramegan, is the top of the very slippery slope you will now find yourself on!!    Reveals are especially dangerous - you have been warned!


----------



## marthie

Finally I found this Mulberry Lily in Electric Blue! I've been looking for it for over one year. Now it's MINE


----------



## CPrincessUK

marthie said:


> Finally I found this Mulberry Lily in Electric Blue! I've been looking for it for over one year. Now it's MINE
> 
> View attachment 2266640



Beautiful! Where did you find this?


----------



## laura81

marthie said:


> Finally I found this Mulberry Lily in Electric Blue! I've been looking for it for over one year. Now it's MINE
> 
> View attachment 2266640



I am in love!!

That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

marthie said:


> Finally I found this Mulberry Lily in Electric Blue! I've been looking for it for over one year. Now it's MINE
> 
> View attachment 2266640


 
Absolutely stunning marthie, your new lily is gorgeous! 



LulaDoesTheHula said:


> New to the Purse Forum and to Mulberry! Got my first Mulberry in February, which was an o/s alexa (which has caused me some drama because the strap broke when I was out shopping, luckily Mulberry were great and replaced it). But that didn't put me off as I recently purchased a Daria satchel. Got my eye on Willow tote next......
> 
> (Hope the photo uploads ok!)


 
Welcome to the forum Lula, you've got a lovely family there.


----------



## LulaDoesTheHula

Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely stunning marthie, your new lily is gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the forum Lula, you've got a lovely family there.



Thank you


----------



## Cupcake2008

LulaDoesTheHula said:


> New to the Purse Forum and to Mulberry!  Got my first Mulberry in February,  which was an o/s alexa (which has caused me some drama because the strap broke when I was out shopping,  luckily Mulberry were great and replaced it). But that didn't put me off as I recently purchased a Daria satchel. Got my eye on Willow tote next......
> 
> (Hope the photo uploads ok!)



Lovely family and sounds like it's growing quickly - lol!  Welcome to the club!


----------



## Cupcake2008

marthie said:


> Finally I found this Mulberry Lily in Electric Blue! I've been looking for it for over one year. Now it's MINE
> 
> View attachment 2266640



Wow, that's stunning!  Well done you for finally finding her!


----------



## marthie

laura81 said:


> I am in love!!
> 
> That is absolutely gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## marthie

Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, that's stunning!  Well done you for finally finding her!



Thank you!


----------



## marthie

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find this?



Thank you so much  I bought it from a woman here in Norway. Used, but in almost perfect condition!


----------



## CPrincessUK

marthie said:


> Thank you so much  I bought it from a woman here in Norway. Used, but in almost perfect condition!



Lucky you! It is stunning.


----------



## mulberryforbes

wow Marthie that is a stunning find


----------



## handbagahholic

laura81 said:


> I am in love!!
> 
> That is absolutely gorgeous!



Ohhh my gosh! Ive never seen this colour! Stunning


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Hi ladies... First of all I'm new to this so apologies if this post is in the complete wrong place-trying to navigate around the site on my iPhone was exceedingly tricky!...anyway I love all things mulberry and all of your amazing collections I started my collection around 2 years ago now it consists of...
Bayswater-choc brown ostrich leather
Bayswater-hedgehog bronze maxigrain
Daria clutch-turquoise 
Alexa 'Trippy tiger' raffia hobo
Alexa 'loopy leopard' denim hobo 
'Loopy leopard' tassel keyring
'Trippy tiger' coin purse

..I go for the more funky styles with textures bright colours and different finishes!
I will post a pic of my family as soon as I know how! Xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

Welcome. cant wait to see your family
if you have an iphone/ipad with camera then simply use the purse forum app to upload the pic.
if not then upload to photobucket and you can copy and paste the code that begins IMG.



Jazmine2smith said:


> Hi ladies... First of all I'm new to this so apologies if this post is in the complete wrong place-trying to navigate around the site on my iPhone was exceedingly tricky!...anyway I love all things mulberry and all of your amazing collections I started my collection around 2 years ago now it consists of...
> Bayswater-choc brown ostrich leather
> Bayswater-hedgehog bronze maxigrain
> Daria clutch-turquoise
> Alexa 'Trippy tiger' raffia hobo
> Alexa 'loopy leopard' denim hobo
> 'Loopy leopard' tassel keyring
> 'Trippy tiger' coin purse
> 
> ..I go for the more funky styles with textures bright colours and different finishes!
> I will post a pic of my family as soon as I know how! Xx


----------



## Lucinda2012

Updated family photo after the acquisition of my lovely Elgin. 

Oak Bayswater
Chocolate Bayswater
Black Darwin Elgin
Oak Long locked purse
Oak Ballerina Pumps
Frog pin
Mulberry tree scarf

Feel I need a pop of colour next, perhaps a clutch in a lovely green or a bright scarf. Love these beauties though, so versatile and go with everything.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Great family of classics! Congrats. 


Lucinda2012 said:


> Updated family photo after the acquisition of my lovely Elgin.
> 
> Oak Bayswater
> Chocolate Bayswater
> Black Darwin Elgin
> Oak Long locked purse
> Oak Ballerina Pumps
> Frog pin
> Mulberry tree scarf
> 
> Feel I need a pop of colour next, perhaps a clutch in a lovely green or a bright scarf. Love these beauties though, so versatile and go with everything.
> 
> View attachment 2270447


----------



## Cupcake2008

Lucinda2012 said:


> Updated family photo after the acquisition of my lovely Elgin.
> 
> Oak Bayswater
> Chocolate Bayswater
> Black Darwin Elgin
> Oak Long locked purse
> Oak Ballerina Pumps
> Frog pin
> Mulberry tree scarf
> 
> Feel I need a pop of colour next, perhaps a clutch in a lovely green or a bright scarf. Love these beauties though, so versatile and go with everything.
> 
> View attachment 2270447



Lovely classic family!


----------



## mrsb5810

Lucinda2012 said:


> Updated family photo after the acquisition of my lovely Elgin.
> 
> Oak Bayswater
> Chocolate Bayswater
> Black Darwin Elgin
> Oak Long locked purse
> Oak Ballerina Pumps
> Frog pin
> Mulberry tree scarf
> 
> Feel I need a pop of colour next, perhaps a clutch in a lovely green or a bright scarf. Love these beauties though, so versatile and go with everything.
> 
> View attachment 2270447



Congrats on such an elegant looking Mulberry family!


----------



## HMT

Classic collection Lucinda lovely


----------



## HMT

marthie said:


> Finally I found this Mulberry Lily in Electric Blue! I've been looking for it for over one year. Now it's MINE
> 
> View attachment 2266640



Marthie I'm in love with your new bag.  She is gorgeous


----------



## Mrsshac

HMT said:


> Marthie I'm in love with your new bag.  She is gorgeous


 
+1 

Do tell;how did you track her down?!?


----------



## herewegoround

Hi everyone!
New to posting but been a long time lurker of this forum!
I bought my first Mulberry last year and received my third bag (pre-loved from 'Labels Most Wanted') today and feel ready to post pictures of my small (but perfectly formed!) family.
Here goes....

Small Black Effie Satchel
Reg Deer Brown Lily
Oak Postman's Lock Camera Bag


----------



## herewegoround

Wow! Apologies for the huge and poor quality photos!


----------



## CPrincessUK

herewegoround said:


> Hi everyone!
> New to posting but been a long time lurker of this forum!
> I bought my first Mulberry last year and received my third bag (pre-loved from 'Labels Most Wanted') today and feel ready to post pictures of my small (but perfectly formed!) family.
> Here goes....
> 
> Small Black Effie Satchel
> Reg Deer Brown Lily
> Oak Postman's Lock Camera Bag



Beautiful pictures. Larger the better!


----------



## HMT

Eventually going to own up my family of Mulberry.  No more for a while though.


----------



## herewegoround

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful pictures. Larger the better!



Thanks!


----------



## Daffydil

HMT said:


> Eventually going to own up my family of Mulberry.  No more for a while though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277585


I love your family - lovely colours!!


----------



## Ria2011

herewegoround said:


> Hi everyone!
> New to posting but been a long time lurker of this forum!
> I bought my first Mulberry last year and received my third bag (pre-loved from 'Labels Most Wanted') today and feel ready to post pictures of my small (but perfectly formed!) family.
> Here goes....
> 
> Small Black Effie Satchel
> Reg Deer Brown Lily
> Oak Postman's Lock Camera Bag


Lovely collection herewegoround. Your deer brown lily is stunning!


----------



## Ria2011

HMT said:


> Eventually going to own up my family of Mulberry.  No more for a while though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277585


Wow! Lovely collection HMT


----------



## herewegoround

Ria2011 said:


> Lovely collection herewegoround. Your deer brown lily is stunning!



Thank you, Ria ! I was lucky to pick her up at the York outlet last month for a great price. The cloche hides a very small imperfection in the grain of the leather. She's perfect to me, though!


----------



## herewegoround

HMT said:


> Eventually going to own up my family of Mulberry.  No more for a while though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277585


Lovely collection HMT! I particularly like your pl camera bag  Looking forward to using mine for the first time. How do you find it? I am hoping to use her as an everyday bag, when not at work!


----------



## CPrincessUK

HMT said:


> Eventually going to own up my family of Mulberry.  No more for a while though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277585



Wonderful collection!!


----------



## HMT

herewegoround said:


> Lovely collection HMT! I particularly like your pl camera bag  Looking forward to using mine for the first time. How do you find it? I am hoping to use her as an everyday bag, when not at work!



Hi, camera bag really good size and useful.  I have a very elderly mum 91 and a half so find the cross body really great when pushing a wheelchair.  Also use the mini alexa while shopping.  Gracie and lily for nights out but must admit the araline's are used a lot at the moment.  Back to the mitzy's for winter or wet weather.  Enjoy your camera bag.


----------



## HMT

Daffydil said:


> I love your family - lovely colours!!



Thank you.


----------



## HMT

Ria2011 said:


> Wow! Lovely collection HMT



Thank you.


----------



## HMT

CPrincessUK said:


> Wonderful collection!!



Thank you CP.  Love the Mulberry bags but no more for a while.....hopefully!!!


----------



## Cupcake2008

herewegoround said:


> Hi everyone!
> New to posting but been a long time lurker of this forum!
> I bought my first Mulberry last year and received my third bag (pre-loved from 'Labels Most Wanted') today and feel ready to post pictures of my small (but perfectly formed!) family.
> Here goes....
> 
> Small Black Effie Satchel
> Reg Deer Brown Lily
> Oak Postman's Lock Camera Bag


 
Wonderful family - something for every occasion!  Perfect!  And proper welcome to the forum - I was a lurker before I started posting as well


----------



## Cupcake2008

HMT said:


> Eventually going to own up my family of Mulberry.  No more for a while though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2277585


 
Well done on owning up!  

And it was worth it!!  Gorgeous family you ahve there   My eyes are particularly drawn to your Lily


----------



## herewegoround

Cupcake2008 said:


> Wonderful family - something for every occasion!  Perfect!  And proper welcome to the forum - I was a lurker before I started posting as well



Thanks Cupcake ! That was the intention as I can't afford to keep buying Mulberry's so wanted bags that will serve me well! I use the lily the least but love her the most 
My lurking resulted in purchases of the lily and pl camera bag! Looking at everyone's gorgeous bags has fuelled my love (obsession?!)for mulberry. Love your cookie Lilys! Thanks for the welcome


----------



## rachiec

chaz said:


>


Hi - please can you tell me what the lining is like in the carnaby, just bought one and trying to check its real. Thanks


----------



## MiniMabel

rachiec said:


> Hi - please can you tell me what the lining is like in the carnaby, just bought one and trying to check its real. Thanks




Hi - please add pics and the other requested info (confirmed in post #1 of the following thread) and our Authenticators will check it for you.....

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html


----------



## Mullie

My updated family and that's got to be it now for a looooong while or something needs to go to make space ... and money!


----------



## lauramegan

Beautiful. Love the pop of yellow!!! Xx


----------



## Bine

Lovely family


----------



## Ria2011

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2283946
> 
> My updated family and that's got to be it now for a looooong while or something needs to go to make space ... and money!


Gorgeous collection Mullie!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2283946
> 
> My updated family and that's got to be it now for a looooong while or something needs to go to make space ... and money!


  Gorgeous bags. Lovely family!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2283946
> 
> My updated family and that's got to be it now for a looooong while or something needs to go to make space ... and money!



Gorgeous!  Love the yellow too


----------



## tiemur

Just got an Bryn!! My mum bought it for me in the sale a few months ago and i didn't have a clue! Will post pics later! My first mulberry


----------



## Laukkurouva

Mullie said:


> View attachment 2283946
> 
> My updated family and that's got to be it now for a looooong while or something needs to go to make space ... and money!


Perfect collection. Nice colors.


----------



## honeydaze

My very small, but very loved, Mulberry family.


----------



## Cupcake2008

honeydaze said:


> My very small, but very loved, Mulberry family.


 
Gorgeous, classic family you have there, Honeydaze!


----------



## honeydaze

Cupcake2008 said:


> Gorgeous, classic family you have there, Honeydaze!


  Thank you, Cupcake!  But I gotta admit, I have some serious Cookie envy!  :greengrin:


----------



## Bine

honeydaze said:


> My very small, but very loved, Mulberry family.



Lovely family!


----------



## honeydaze

Bine said:


> Lovely family!


Thank you, Bine!  It's hard to believe that I hadn't even heard of Mulberry a month ago!  
My bank account says OUCH!  But my heart says, Oooh...a Willow, a Cookie, an Alexa!


----------



## Bine

honeydaze said:


> Thank you, Bine!  It's hard to believe that I hadn't even heard of Mulberry a month ago!
> My bank account says OUCH!  But my heart says, Oooh...a Willow, a Cookie, an Alexa!



That sounds familiar to me  my wishlist is growing constantly


----------



## Beautycrazy

honeydaze said:


> Thank you, Bine!  It's hard to believe that I hadn't even heard of Mulberry a month ago!
> My bank account says OUCH!  But my heart says, Oooh...a Willow, a Cookie, an Alexa!



Love your family! Wow 3 in a month impressive. I am exactly the same as soon as I have unpacked one I remember how amazing they are and am on the hunt that same day for the next!!!


----------



## laura81

honeydaze said:


> My very small, but very loved, Mulberry family.



Very classy!  I love the lily especially!


----------



## honeydaze

Beautycrazy said:


> Love your family! Wow 3 in a month impressive. I am exactly the same as soon as I have unpacked one I remember how amazing they are and am on the hunt that same day for the next!!!


I have a feeling that this spells trouble!  
I will say, though, that even though they were all new with tags, I'm, pretty sure I got all 3 for the price of one new Bayswater.   Research in TPF paid off!


----------



## honeydaze

laura81 said:


> Very classy! I love the lily especially!


 
Me too, Laura!  She just arrived from the UK yesterday...still basking in the leather aroma.  I could smell it when the postman handed me the package!  Mmmmm!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

honeydaze said:


> I have a feeling that this spells trouble!
> I will say, though, that even though they were all new with tags, I'm, pretty sure I got all 3 for the price of one new Bayswater.   Reasearch in TPF paid off!



The best thing is that these are bags that you know will last for years if you treat them well!


----------



## honeydaze

MaryBagaholic said:


> The best thing is that these are bags that you know will last for years if you treat them well!


 
Mine may last forever...I still can't bring myself to take them out of the house just yet! :giggles:


----------



## Louliu71

kaznpops said:


> Hello lovely ladies
> 
> I lurk often but very rarely post other than on the 'Authenticate this..' board.
> 
> I simply love looking at your reveals and family pics, so thought I'd share a pic of my satchel family comprising: black Effie, oak Taylor, hot fuchsia SBS.
> 
> Those that have been and gone: black Lexi (she just wasn't for me although I love and still love Alexa's!!), grey sparkle SBS, oak Effie, black Effie EW hobo and black Daria satchel.
> 
> I simply LOVE my three satchels!!  My small but perfectly formed family



All you ladies that have posted on here have the most wonderful collections, this is one of my most favourites though, from a colour perspective and althought they are all satchels, they are all very different


----------



## beaver232

honeydaze said:


> Mine may last forever...I still can't bring myself to take them out of the house just yet! :giggles:


Noooo! Use them, love them! X


----------



## wee drop o bush

My Lily, Araline and Effie 
Terrible picture of a small collection (collecting for a year) but 3 bags that make me happy each time I use them 
The Lily and Effie are new, the Araline was preloved by a close friend and is absolutely perfect.


----------



## HMT

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2306374
> 
> My Lily, Araline and Effie
> Terrible picture of a small collection (collecting for a year) but 3 bags that make me happy each time I use them
> The Lily and Effie are new, the Araline was preloved by a close friend and is absolutely perfect.



Lovely collection.  I have a couple of araline's and absolutely love using them.  They are so eas to wear.  Enjoy your collection


----------



## Maria02

Lovely family! Three Mulberries in a year is definitely not bad!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks, I'm holding off now till I have enough saved to buy a Small Del Ray. I love those  
Now I have the 3 bags I can relax as I have a going out Lily, a sunny weather Effie and an autumn/winter Araline :buttercup:


----------



## Louliu71

wee drop o bush said:


> Thanks, I'm holding off now till I have enough saved to buy a Small Del Ray. I love those
> Now I have the 3 bags I can relax as I have a going out Lily, a sunny weather Effie and an autumn/winter Araline :buttercup:



What colour del rey? I def need something other than black and your Araline is lovely


----------



## wee drop o bush

If I can get the Emerald Micrograin I think I would have died and went to heaven. I'll not have enough saved in time so I'll probably miss out 
Seeing as I've got Candy Pink, Apricot and Chocolate I want to go for blue or green next time. I like jewel shades and love the scarlet colour available now but I don't think it'd suit me. 
If I was to go for tan I'd want either the Fudge or Deer Brown shades.


----------



## Cupcake2008

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2306374
> 
> My Lily, Araline and Effie
> Terrible picture of a small collection (collecting for a year) but 3 bags that make me happy each time I use them
> The Lily and Effie are new, the Araline was preloved by a close friend and is absolutely perfect.


 

Lovely family - like you say something for every occasion   The more I see Effie, the more I am drawn to it!


----------



## wee drop o bush

The Effie isn't as overtly Mulberry as the Daria or Bays but that suits me sometimes as I've friends who've suffered financially in the downturn and/or had lots of kids and I don't want to be (what we call over here) *a dose*. But it's still got all the classic Mulberry DNA and the leather looks, feels & smells amazing  
I love it, I recently bought the silver star Keyring as a charm for it


----------



## honeydaze

wee drop o bush said:


> The Effie isn't as overtly Mulberry as the Daria or Bays but that suits me sometimes as I've friends who've suffered financially in the downturn and/or had lots of kids and I don't want to be (what we call over here) *a dose*. But it's still got all the classic Mulberry DNA and the leather looks, feels & smells amazing
> I love it, I recently bought the silver star Keyring as a charm for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307394


 
Oooh!  Pretty!


----------



## Cupcake2008

That's what I like about the Effie, that it is gorgeously understated.  It seems to be a great go-to casual bag.  The silver star looks like it was made for your Effie!

A dose??  I've never heard that term used in this context!


----------



## honeydaze

beaver232 said:


> Noooo! Use them, love them! X


 
Soon...I think...soon!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Cupcake2008 said:


> That's what I like about the Effie, that it is gorgeously understated.  It seems to be a great go-to casual bag.  The silver star looks like it was made for your Effie!
> 
> A dose??  I've never heard that term used in this context!



It must be a Northern Ireland phrase :giggles: 

The silver star does look like it was made for this Effie doesn't it


----------



## beaver232

wee drop o bush said:


> The Effie isn't as overtly Mulberry as the Daria or Bays but that suits me sometimes as I've friends who've suffered financially in the downturn and/or had lots of kids and I don't want to be (what we call over here) *a dose*. But it's still got all the classic Mulberry DNA and the leather looks, feels & smells amazing
> I love it, I recently bought the silver star Keyring as a charm for it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2307394


A wonderful sight for sore eyes! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## wee drop o bush

Thanks x
Apricot is such a pretty colour.


----------



## mariec

I am so sorry to ask this here but does anyone know if this is genuine mulberry ? Thank u so much


----------



## mariec

One more


----------



## Maels

mariec said:


> I am so sorry to ask this here but does anyone know if this is genuine mulberry ? Thank u so much


Hey, sweetheart -

All authentications are done through the Authenticate This tab (http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-803750.html) - the ladies over there know their stuff! Just make sure to read the first post before posting yourself.


----------



## Senzafine_

new2mulbs said:


> Picture of my mulberry family all together
> 
> View attachment 1967317
> 
> 
> Black drummed patent bays
> Champagne moon metallic bays
> Midnight cracked bays clutch
> Champagne moon metallic lily
> Black printed lily
> Marshmallow Daria satchel
> OS silky snake nightshade Alexa



Love this thread, and I'm especially captivated by your collection, new2mulbs! They are all amazing, but I'm most jealous of your moon metallic lily, black printed Lily and SS Alexa. I really need to find a moon metallic lily.. 

I'm waiting for my fifth Mulberry to arrive in the mail, then I'll post my first family pic. Can't wait!


----------



## new2mulbs

Senzafine_ said:


> Love this thread, and I'm especially captivated by your collection, new2mulbs! They are all amazing, but I'm most jealous of your moon metallic lily, black printed Lily and SS Alexa. I really need to find a moon metallic lily..
> 
> I'm waiting for my fifth Mulberry to arrive in the mail, then I'll post my first family pic. Can't wait!



Thank you!my M family has  changed a lot since then but I've held on to my champagne moon metallic lily and bays as they're my fave sparkly things ever! X


----------



## Senzafine_

new2mulbs said:


> Thank you!my M family has  changed a lot since then but I've held on to my champagne moon metallic lily and bays as they're my fave sparkly things ever! X



Ooh, I'd love to see an updated pic! The champagne moon metallic Bays is so stunning too, you're very lucky to have both!


----------



## Mullie

My updated Ledbury family.


----------



## JeniA

Mullie said:


> My updated Ledbury family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311542



Wow, they're beautiful!


----------



## Mullie

Thank you Jeni.


----------



## huaiyiyi

This site called mulberry factory outlet. But I think they are selling fake bags since the price is too low. 

mulberrybagsfactoryshop.com

Anybody know? thanks


----------



## JeniA

huaiyiyi said:


> This site called mulberry factory outlet. But I think they are selling fake bags since the price is too low.
> 
> 
> Anybody know? thanks



Fake yes, there is a list of authenticated retailers in the shopping section


----------



## Cupcake2008

Mullie said:


> My updated Ledbury family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311542



They are gorgeous, Mullie!  The yellow especially catches my eye . Lovely collection!


----------



## laura81

Mullie said:


> My updated Ledbury family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2311542



Lovely!  I'm a SBS fan, so love these!


----------



## mulberryforbes

Mullie I love your Ledbury collection

are they a similar size as sbs?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wombatjoey

Hello, 

Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.

My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


----------



## melonsox

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


Wow!! I love your family & lovely pops of colour with the red and yellow xx


----------



## Senzafine_

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Absolutely amazing collection! So versatile too.


----------



## MaryBagaholic

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


 
What a fantastic collection you have there *Wombatjoey.*

They are all so pretty!!


----------



## Mullie

mulberryforbes said:


> Mullie I love your Ledbury collection
> 
> are they a similar size as sbs?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



I'll get a size comparison pic for you shortly MulberryForbes. M x


----------



## Mullie

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Gorgeous collection Wombat!!


----------



## steph22

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


 
Wow, fabulous collection!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Absolutely stunning! I'm totally jealous!


----------



## laura81

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Wow wow wow!

Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Cupcake2008

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Wow, amazing collection!  Wow, wow, wow!!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Lovely collection, good to see all the different colours and styles in one place


----------



## Ria2011

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


Wow, your collection is absolutely gorgeous wombatjoey! I love all the gorgeous oaks & pops of colour with the lexie & mitzy.


----------



## blivlien

That's a beautiful collection you have wombatjoey!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Wombatjoey you have an AMAZING collection! Congratulations.


----------



## herewegoround

Wow, what an lovely collection and a great mix of colours and styles! Must take you a while to decide which bag to use each day! Wish I had that problem


----------



## beaver232

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


Absolutely wonderful. I'd have picked each and every one myself. Clearly fab  taste!! :giggles:
Enjoy those beauties! X


----------



## JeniA

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!



Beautiful collection!

And :O a Union Jack pouch?! I did not know they had made that! Amazing!

Lucky girl


----------



## ElenaWan

Love my Mulberry bags.


----------



## Cupcake2008

ElenaWan said:


> Love my Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 2317248



Lovely family, Elena!  your bays looks pristine white!


----------



## CPrincessUK

ElenaWan said:


> Love my Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 2317248



Gorgeous family! Congrats.


----------



## honeydaze

Wombatjoey said:


> Hello,
> 
> Following the arrival of my Nightshade Heritage Bays SBS today I felt the need to take a family photo, all that's missing is my small bryn in blush which has gone back to Mulberry due to the rose gold peeling off one of the locks.
> 
> My 'collection' comprises: Oak PVT Alexa, Valentine's Alexa, Oak Union Jack Bayswater, Nightshade Heritage SBS, Snowball Effie Satchel, Oak Somerset Shoulder, Oak Alexa Camera Bag, Dark Blush Lily, Chocolate Somerset Tote, Butter Mitzy Messenger, Oak Union Jack Pouch, Valentine's Pouch and Coin Purse, Rosie Make-up Bag, Midnight Push Polly Purse, Red Iphone Case!


 
Oh my!  So beautiful!


----------



## honeydaze

ElenaWan said:


> Love my Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 2317248


 
I love your Mulberry bags, too!


----------



## meijen

ElenaWan said:


> Love my Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 2317248


 
lovely collection


----------



## Maria02

Lovely bags, especially the Alexa. Amazing colour.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

ElenaWan said:


> Love my Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 2317248



Gorgeous little family! Your Roxanne is just stunning


----------



## Popps

This is my one and only Mulberry bag now I have been selling mine as I need the money for my up and coming wedding.... Boo hiss haha.

I am currently selling this gorgeous girlie but very reluctantly! 

Isn't she a beaut.


----------



## fhw11

chocolate oak said:


> My not so very versatile collection, but its mine


Love that Bays!


----------



## ElenaWan

Cupcake2008 said:


> Lovely family, Elena!  your bays looks pristine white!





CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous family! Congrats.





honeydaze said:


> I love your Mulberry bags, too!





meijen said:


> lovely collection





Maria02 said:


> Lovely bags, especially the Alexa. Amazing colour.





gunsandbanjos said:


> Gorgeous little family! Your Roxanne is just stunning




Thanks all.


----------



## Eboney66

My family  oops forgot the photo&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Eboney66

My Family  feel very lucky One purse missing on long term loan to my daughter! The one that started the "addiction"


----------



## eye.spy87

Eboney66 said:


> My Family  feel very lucky One purse missing on long term loan to my daughter! The one that started the "addiction"



LOVE the classic colours in this 'family'!


----------



## eye.spy87

My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818


 
Such a gorgeous collection!!!!!!!


----------



## Ria2011

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818


I know the feeling eye.spy but your collection is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Bine

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818



I love your collection


----------



## gunsandbanjos

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818



Gorgeous! Great family


----------



## melonsox

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818



Wow, fabulous!! x


----------



## honeydaze

Eboney66 said:


> My Family  feel very lucky One purse missing on long term loan to my daughter! The one that started the "addiction"


 
Gasp!  LOVE!  I am the Neutral Queen, so this is my idea of Heaven!


----------



## Eboney66

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818


Wow...... I have a lot of catching up to do, amazing collection, just showed the photo to my Husband see what he's got to keep up with! My new role model


----------



## Eboney66

honeydaze said:


> Gasp!  LOVE!  I am the Neutral Queen, so this is my idea of Heaven!


Thank-you, &#55357;&#56832;I like to use them all & neutral means I will


----------



## Cupcake2008

Eboney66 said:


> My Family  feel very lucky One purse missing on long term loan to my daughter! The one that started the "addiction"



Love all these classics you have!


----------



## Cupcake2008

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818



Wow!  I see quite a few additions compared to your avatar 

Wonderful collection


----------



## eye.spy87

Thanks everyone! - think the collection is well and truly complete now...well, never say never :-p


----------



## niknak2812

Hello ladies,
I've been lusting after the bright red printed lizard Bays from the new season collection, and trying to justify the 1200 price tag to myself when one appeared on eBay! It was up for a BIN of 950 but I made an offer and paid 800 for her!
I'm very excited about the post next week, I have an oak Bays that's been with me for over two years and has been across the world and back. I had a brief dalliance with an oversized Alexa earlier this year in raspberry pink, but whilst I love the look, the impracticality of opening the bag whilst carrying it annoyed me somewhat. So now this beaut is winging its way to me, all ready to brighten up the winter ahead. I'll do a reveal when she arrives if anyone would like to see


----------



## MaryBagaholic

niknak2812 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I've been lusting after the bright red printed lizard Bays from the new season collection, and trying to justify the 1200 price tag to myself when one appeared on eBay! It was up for a BIN of 950 but I made an offer and paid 800 for her!
> I'm very excited about the post next week, I have an oak Bays that's been with me for over two years and has been across the world and back. I had a brief dalliance with an oversized Alexa earlier this year in raspberry pink, but whilst I love the look, the impracticality of opening the bag whilst carrying it annoyed me somewhat. So now this beaut is winging its way to me, all ready to brighten up the winter ahead. I'll do a reveal when she arrives if anyone would like to see


 
WOW, congratulations!! That's an even better price than it's probable sale price during the Christmas sales!! You were so lucky with this one! Can't wait for your reveal!!


----------



## niknak2812

MaryBagaholic said:


> WOW, congratulations!! That's an even better price than it's probable sale price during the Christmas sales!! You were so lucky with this one! Can't wait for your reveal!!



Hi Mary 

Thank you! I know, really lucky. Almost as if it was meat to be haha. The seller said it was a gift she carried for an hour so practically new, especially as she comes with the box and bag too  Not quite the same buzz as going to a store and buying it in person but for such a substantial saving I can live with that 

Being sent tomorrow so I'm not getting my hopes up for a Monday delivery but Tuesday I'll be desperate to get home from work!

Watch this space...


----------



## jp23

It's growing


----------



## melonsox

niknak2812 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I've been lusting after the bright red printed lizard Bays from the new season collection, and trying to justify the 1200 price tag to myself when one appeared on eBay! It was up for a BIN of 950 but I made an offer and paid 800 for her!
> I'm very excited about the post next week, I have an oak Bays that's been with me for over two years and has been across the world and back. I had a brief dalliance with an oversized Alexa earlier this year in raspberry pink, but whilst I love the look, the impracticality of opening the bag whilst carrying it annoyed me somewhat. So now this beaut is winging its way to me, all ready to brighten up the winter ahead. I'll do a reveal when she arrives if anyone would like to see



I think I saw that, it's really beautiful! Looking forward to seeing the pics next week xx


----------



## melonsox

jp23 said:


> It's growing
> 
> View attachment 2323176



So pretty!! xx


----------



## Divafordesign

jp23 said:


> It's growing
> 
> View attachment 2323176


There gorgeous.


----------



## Mayfly285

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818


 
What a gorgeous collection, eye.spy! We have very similar tastes and are bag twins with the heritage pheasant green sbs!  I see you're another oaky girl, too; you can't have enough oak, imho!!    Now you've reminded me that I need an oak Lily.  And an oak Bays.  And a printed oak Bays.  And an oak sbs.  And an oak ....


----------



## herewegoround

ElenaWan said:


> Love my Mulberry bags.
> View attachment 2317248



Love your alexa! This is my HG bag, she's such a beautiful colour and the woven trim makes it extra special!


----------



## niknak2812

I need to have my internet taken away, after yesterday's lucky find on eBay, the red lizard print new season bays, with a third off the rrp, today I've just succumbed to a regular Bengal plum alexa, albeit used but only one very small area of wear on the reverse, at another bargain price! Two reveals early next week then...must stop now!!


----------



## MaryBagaholic

niknak2812 said:


> I need to have my internet taken away, after yesterday's lucky find on eBay, the red lizard print new season bays, with a third off the rrp, today I've just succumbed to a regular Bengal plum alexa, albeit used but only one very small area of wear on the reverse, at another bargain price! Two reveals early next week then...must stop now!!



It's addictive, isn't it? Both are stunning bags so I cannot wait to see you reveals!


----------



## CPrincessUK

eye.spy87 said:


> My updated family pic...my obsession has to stop now!
> 
> View attachment 2320818


What an amazing family! I totally adhere to the  get different colours in the styles you love principle too! 
Really gorgeous.


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> It's growing
> 
> View attachment 2323176


Jp23 your collection is expanding rapidly. Hehe. I love your collection of beauties.


----------



## Maria02

I *LOVE* your collection, jp23, gorgeous!


----------



## eye.spy87

Mayfly285 said:


> What a gorgeous collection, eye.spy! We have very similar tastes and are bag twins with the heritage pheasant green sbs!  I see you're another oaky girl, too; you can't have enough oak, imho!!    Now you've reminded me that I need an oak Lily.  And an oak Bays.  And a printed oak Bays.  And an oak sbs.  And an oak ....



Haha vert true! Oak is the way forward...it goes with everything. A perfect excuse to buy more imo


----------



## eye.spy87

CPrincessUK said:


> What an amazing family! I totally adhere to the  get different colours in the styles you love principle too!
> Really gorgeous.



Exactly! Plenty of Bayswaters is key...still very jealous of your collection though CP


----------



## meijen

jp23 said:


> It's growing
> 
> View attachment 2323176


 

beautiful collection!


----------



## steph22

jp23 said:


> It's growing
> 
> View attachment 2323176



What a lovely collection you have. You are truly flying the flag for Mulberry in the US


----------



## CPrincessUK

eye.spy87 said:


> Exactly! Plenty of Bayswaters is key...still very jealous of your collection though CP


----------



## jp23

steph22 said:


> What a lovely collection you have. You are truly flying the flag for Mulberry in the US



Thank you all!! And yes it's been super awesome to see my mulberry family expand not sure where to go from here but there is always something i like! Lol and thank you steph ill make you UK girls proud


----------



## niknak2812

Afternoon ladies! 
My beautiful bright red lizard print Bayswater arrived, I have photos of the reveal!









She is every bit as gorgeous as I had hoped, I'm so chuffed with this eBay bargain!!


----------



## niknak2812

Here she is with her older and very well travelled sister, tomorrow the medium Lexie in Bengal tiger should arrive to join them!


----------



## batfish

niknak2812 said:


> Here she is with her older and very well travelled sister, tomorrow the medium Lexie in Bengal tiger should arrive to join them!
> View attachment 2326157


Wow, what a stunning bag.  I'm not really a red person, but that is beautiful,  I might have to investigate adding a red Mulberry to my wish list!


----------



## melonsox

niknak2812 said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> My beautiful bright red lizard print Bayswater arrived, I have photos of the reveal!
> View attachment 2326149
> 
> View attachment 2326150
> 
> View attachment 2326151
> 
> 
> View attachment 2326152
> View attachment 2326153
> 
> She is every bit as gorgeous as I had hoped, I'm so chuffed with this eBay bargain!!




Really beautiful bag!! xx


----------



## wee drop o bush

Wow!!!  
Love your new Bays


----------



## niknak2812

Thank you all! I've stashed her away until the protect spray arrives, must not use until I've done that otherwise I'll spill something on her, guaranteed!


----------



## honeydaze

Ladies, ALL of your collections are simply stunning! Wow!  :urock:


----------



## robeast

niknak2812 said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> My beautiful bright red lizard print Bayswater arrived, I have photos of the reveal!
> View attachment 2326149
> 
> View attachment 2326150
> 
> View attachment 2326151
> 
> View attachment 2326152
> View attachment 2326153
> 
> She is every bit as gorgeous as I had hoped, I'm so chuffed with this eBay bargain!!


 
from ebay??  very nice!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

batfish said:


> Wow, what a stunning bag.  I'm not really a red person, but that is beautiful,  I might have to investigate adding a red Mulberry to my wish list!



Every lady needs a great red bag


----------



## niknak2812

robeast said:


> from ebay??  very nice!



Yes, eBay. A third off the current retail price, I do love a bargain!


----------



## Cupcake2008

jp23 said:


> It's growing
> 
> View attachment 2323176



I love your family, JP!  Gorgeous!  My favourite is the cookie SBS, of course!  I love the valentine Lexie too!  Beautiful collection!


----------



## Cupcake2008

niknak2812 said:


> Here she is with her older and very well travelled sister, tomorrow the medium Lexie in Bengal tiger should arrive to join them!
> View attachment 2326157



Wow, niknak!  She's gorgeous!  I was watching her on eBay and glad she went to one of us   The lizard print is gorgeous!!  And another to come...your collection is growing rapidly! Enjoy!


----------



## mulberryforbes

I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lulu09

mulberryforbes said:


> I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



Lovely collection!


----------



## laura81

mulberryforbes said:


> I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



Gorgeous collection MF! We have similar tastes!


----------



## MsSJones

mulberryforbes said:


> I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2



SS 2014 is just around the corner!!!


----------



## beaver232

mulberryforbes said:


> I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Gorgeous and and eye catching! Love every one x


----------



## CPrincessUK

mulberryforbes said:


> I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Your collection is amazing! Wonder what you will fall in love with next?


----------



## Ria2011

mulberryforbes said:


> I seem to be happy with my pared down and useful little family. I sold the pink lily so have some money for a new bag but really can't think of anything I want, its scaring me especially after saying no to a purse at T3
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Love your collection MF, the colours are stunning!


----------



## lilleand

My family is getting bigger, but one of the next days i'll upload a picture - i wish my family was a lot bigger


----------



## Food Fash Fit

MulberryForbes - what's the bag on the right with a crest on it? Love it!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Food Fash Fit said:


> MulberryForbes - what's the bag on the right with a crest on it? Love it!



Looks like a Margaret.


----------



## niknak2812

Evening ladies,
I'm at a bit of a loss here, a while back I posted pics of my lovely new red Bays, she should have had a Lexi tiger plum joining her but it seems to be lost in the post 
She was another eBay purchase, a real bargain but now I'm questioning that. The seller posted her on the 9th of September, the Monday after I bought her. The listing said 1st class recorded, so on the Wednesday when it hadn't arrived (bearing in mind 1st class usually arrives the next day) I was a bit worried so emailed the seller to ask about the postage. She sent me the tracking number, the RM site stated (and still does) that they had the item, it had been posted on the 9th and was in the system for delivery. Now I buy a lot online and through eBay and generally things arrive in good time after being posted. 
Later that week, last Saturday I think it was, when it still hadn't arrived, I opened a case with eBay. The seller hasn't been very helpful, just kept saying she didn't know where it could've got to. I've said I'm not happy that I'm bag less and money less but she's argued that she is too. I pointed out that it was her responsibility until it reached me, that I paid in good faith and presumably she'd insured the bag so she wouldn't have a problem getting a refund from RM. Turns out it was posted 2nd class recorded, I don't think she insured it, and now she's saying its "odd" that I was concerned that it hadn't turned up two days after she supposedly posted it 1st class recorded! I've told her I'll not be corresponding again with her, that eBay can sort it out (all these messages have been sent through the resolution centre so ebay can see them) but I'm upset about all this. I don't think I can escalate the case yet, which seems crazy as the too ing and fro ing between her and I is getting nowhere, all the while the bag is still missing


----------



## Food Fash Fit

gunsandbanjos said:


> Looks like a Margaret.


Thank you! It's lovely!


----------



## PollyPip

niknak2812 said:


> Evening ladies,
> I'm at a bit of a loss here, a while back I posted pics of my lovely new red Bays, she should have had a Lexi tiger plum joining her but it seems to be lost in the post
> She was another eBay purchase, a real bargain but now I'm questioning that. The seller posted her on the 9th of September, the Monday after I bought her. The listing said 1st class recorded, so on the Wednesday when it hadn't arrived (bearing in mind 1st class usually arrives the next day) I was a bit worried so emailed the seller to ask about the postage. She sent me the tracking number, the RM site stated (and still does) that they had the item, it had been posted on the 9th and was in the system for delivery. Now I buy a lot online and through eBay and generally things arrive in good time after being posted.
> Later that week, last Saturday I think it was, when it still hadn't arrived, I opened a case with eBay. The seller hasn't been very helpful, just kept saying she didn't know where it could've got to. I've said I'm not happy that I'm bag less and money less but she's argued that she is too. I pointed out that it was her responsibility until it reached me, that I paid in good faith and presumably she'd insured the bag so she wouldn't have a problem getting a refund from RM. Turns out it was posted 2nd class recorded, I don't think she insured it, and now she's saying its "odd" that I was concerned that it hadn't turned up two days after she supposedly posted it 1st class recorded! I've told her I'll not be corresponding again with her, that eBay can sort it out (all these messages have been sent through the resolution centre so ebay can see them) but I'm upset about all this. I don't think I can escalate the case yet, which seems crazy as the too ing and fro ing between her and I is getting nowhere, all the while the bag is still missing


 
If you have a ROYAL MAIL Tracking number surly its down to RM not the seller or ebay ..


----------



## gunsandbanjos

PollyPip said:


> If you have a ROYAL MAIL Tracking number surly its down to RM not the seller or ebay ..



The onus is on the seller to ensure the bag is delivered. If it gets lost in the mail then it is the seller that needs to chase RM not the buyer.


----------



## steph22

niknak2812 said:


> Evening ladies,
> I'm at a bit of a loss here, a while back I posted pics of my lovely new red Bays, she should have had a Lexi tiger plum joining her but it seems to be lost in the post
> She was another eBay purchase, a real bargain but now I'm questioning that. The seller posted her on the 9th of September, the Monday after I bought her. The listing said 1st class recorded, so on the Wednesday when it hadn't arrived (bearing in mind 1st class usually arrives the next day) I was a bit worried so emailed the seller to ask about the postage. She sent me the tracking number, the RM site stated (and still does) that they had the item, it had been posted on the 9th and was in the system for delivery. Now I buy a lot online and through eBay and generally things arrive in good time after being posted.
> Later that week, last Saturday I think it was, when it still hadn't arrived, I opened a case with eBay. The seller hasn't been very helpful, just kept saying she didn't know where it could've got to. I've said I'm not happy that I'm bag less and money less but she's argued that she is too. I pointed out that it was her responsibility until it reached me, that I paid in good faith and presumably she'd insured the bag so she wouldn't have a problem getting a refund from RM. Turns out it was posted 2nd class recorded, I don't think she insured it, and now she's saying its "odd" that I was concerned that it hadn't turned up two days after she supposedly posted it 1st class recorded! I've told her I'll not be corresponding again with her, that eBay can sort it out (all these messages have been sent through the resolution centre so ebay can see them) but I'm upset about all this. I don't think I can escalate the case yet, which seems crazy as the too ing and fro ing between her and I is getting nowhere, all the while the bag is still missing



It is the seller's responsibility. You will have to wait for the ebay case to resolve (presumably you will get a refund as you have not received the item). The seller then has to claim with RM that they have lost the item but seeing as they did not insure it then they will only get six 1st class stamps as compensation! There is a special forum on here dedicated to ebay for more advice.


----------



## PollyPip

gunsandbanjos said:


> The onus is on the seller to ensure the bag is delivered. If it gets lost in the mail then it is the seller that needs to chase RM not the buyer.


 
Oh I see, isn't there a advice service on ebay where op can get advice if the seller not helping? 
As op has a tracking number at least she can keep checking on RM www ...  
Always thought Recorded Del reliable guess nothing is 100%


----------



## niknak2812

Thanks all. I appreciate the help. I think I'm able to escalate this with eBay on Tuesday, that'll be the end of the 8 day period they instigate to see if buyer and seller can sort out the problem. 
I do buy and sell a fair bit through eBay and I always make sure what I post is covered adequately, just in case-even if it means I'm out of pocket on an expensive items' postage costs. I'd rather that and know I'm covered if it does go missing. In my experience if it's not turned up within a couple of days of being posted, it's never turning up


----------



## honeydaze

niknak2812 said:


> Thanks all. I appreciate the help. I think I'm able to escalate this with eBay on Tuesday, that'll be the end of the 8 day period they instigate to see if buyer and seller can sort out the problem.
> I do buy and sell a fair bit through eBay and I always make sure what I post is covered adequately, just in case-even if it means I'm out of pocket on an expensive items' postage costs. I'd rather that and know I'm covered if it does go missing. In my experience if it's not turned up within a couple of days of being posted, it's never turning up


If it's any help, I recently purchased a bag on eBay which turned out to be a fake. I couldn't get a response on the Purse Forum before I bought it (it was NOT our wonderful Mulberry ladies) and I was foolish enough to go ahead & buy it anyway. Ebay was wonderful! I received a full refund and they even sent a return postage label online. I went through the steps that you are taking and I think it will be fine for you...with the exception of possibly not getting the bag you hoped for. 
Good luck!


----------



## helstac

my new used Maggie. Sent out to me in a black bin liner!
The joys of ebay.


----------



## Sallyb22

recent addition petrol Dorset tote


----------



## steph22

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



What a colourful family you have!


----------



## Sallyb22

steph22 said:


> What a colourful family you have!


thanks steph i do like the more colourful bags


----------



## Cupcake2008

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote


 
Wow, you have such a lovely, colourful family!  I ahve to say that the leather on your Alexa looks gorgeously smooth and yummy!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



Love it! Your collection is gorgeous, particularly love your Daria.


----------



## Sallyb22

Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, you have such a lovely, colourful family!  I ahve to say that the leather on your Alexa looks gorgeously smooth and yummy!


thank you cupcake  love my alexa have had it a while now one of my favourite bags


----------



## Senzafine_

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



Love all the color, such a beautiful and versatile collection! Congratulations!


----------



## Sallyb22

gunsandbanjos said:


> Love it! Your collection is gorgeous, particularly love your Daria.


thank you  my daria clutch was my second mulberry i ever brought


----------



## Sallyb22

Senzafine_ said:


> Love all the color, such a beautiful and versatile collection! Congratulations!


thanks  love my mulberry family


----------



## Ria2011

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote


Gorgeous family sallyb - loving the different pops of colour!


----------



## HMT

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



Beautiful colours what a gorgeous collection


----------



## Fuzzog

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



Gorgeous colourful family!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



SWEET JESUS!


----------



## beaver232

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote


Wow!!  they'd brighten up any dowdy day! Love the scarves too! X


----------



## laura81

Sallyb22 said:


> View attachment 2343500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recent addition petrol Dorset tote



It's like a gorgeous Mulberry rainbow!  What a collection!


----------



## Sallyb22

thanks so much everyone i am one lucky girl and have such a wonderful fiancé who has brought me my lovely collection over the years


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sallyb22 said:


> thanks so much everyone i am one lucky girl and have such a wonderful fiancé who has brought me my lovely collection over the years


Your fiancé is definitely a keeper! Congrats on your stunning collection.


----------



## jp23

steph22 said:


> What a colourful family you have!



I agree it's very uplifting! My collections very safe! I would like more color over time!!!! I'm falling in love with the flame bryn!


----------



## laura81

jp23 said:


> I agree it's very uplifting! My collections very safe! I would like more color over time!!!! I'm falling in love with the flame bryn!



I loved the flame Bryn and I'm not usually drawn to red bags!

I'll need to take an updated family pic this weekend seeing as there has been a couple of changes!


----------



## lulu09

It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....


----------



## Senzafine_

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



  

Absolutely stunning! Especially love the SS Lily and the red bow purse. Bag twins with the Oak Lily.


----------



## gunsandbanjos

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



Stunning collection lulu!! Love absolutely every piece


----------



## Ria2011

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....


Gorgeous collection lulu - loving all those yummy rich colours!!!


----------



## laura81

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



Love, love, love this collection!


----------



## Bine

What a gorgeous and colourful collection.I love the green(cabbage?) Alexa


----------



## new2mulbs

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



Gorgeous gorgeous collection!!! Love them all esp cabbage and valentines Lexie xxx


----------



## steph22

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



Another colourful and gorgeous collection!


----------



## Cupcake2008

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



I think this has got to be one of my favourite collections!  So gorgeous!!  I love your storage feature; it's very creative!!


----------



## lulu09

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection lulu - loving all those yummy rich colours!!!





laura81 said:


> Love, love, love this collection!





Bine said:


> What a gorgeous and colourful collection.I love the green(cabbage?) Alexa





new2mulbs said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous collection!!! Love them all esp cabbage and valentines Lexie xxx





steph22 said:


> Another colourful and gorgeous collection!





Cupcake2008 said:


> I think this has got to be one of my favourite collections!  So gorgeous!!  I love your storage feature; it's very creative!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## beaver232

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....


Gorgeous sight on this grey Saturday  I love each and every piece. You have great taste x


----------



## melonsox

Absolutely amazing collection! I love all of them xx


----------



## Candysroom

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



Like opening a box of Quality Street- beautiful collection!


----------



## laura81

My updated family.

Although technically the plaster pink lily and pink Effie are in my possession, they're just waiting to be shipped off!

So....

Red Onion Bays, Pheasant Green Lexy, Black SBS, Black & nickel Lily, Eggplant Lily and Oak Bryn.

Forgot to include my purses, etc!


----------



## melonsox

I love your collection!! So sophisticated & looks like you have a bag for every occasion. Really beautiful xxx


----------



## Ser

Here's my small but growing Mulberry family 

Oak Alexa, raspberry Bayswater, chocolate Ledbury and Zinia.


----------



## JeniA

Beautiful collection Laura! I love how they're all sat Mulberry tissue too


----------



## laura81

Thanks ladies, it's quite amazing how many changes there's been in my collection in just over a year!

I'm packing them up for a house move, so the tissue is coming in handy!


----------



## Ser

lulu09 said:


> It's been ages since I did a collection pic, so here we have an updated pic of my M bags.....



Such a lovely collection so colourful. I was just wondering if the hot pink bag, at the back, was a Ledbury?


----------



## lulu09

laura81 said:


> My updated family.
> 
> Although technically the plaster pink lily and pink Effie are in my possession, they're just waiting to be shipped off!
> 
> So....
> 
> Red Onion Bays, Pheasant Green Lexy, Black SBS, Black & nickel Lily, Eggplant Lily and Oak Bryn.
> 
> Forgot to include my purses, etc!
> 
> View attachment 2349790


 Stunning collection !


----------



## lulu09

Ser said:


> Here's my small but growing Mulberry family
> 
> Oak Alexa, raspberry Bayswater, chocolate Ledbury and Zinia.



Very nice collection!


----------



## lulu09

Ser said:


> Such a lovely collection so colourful. I was just wondering if the hot pink bag, at the back, was a Ledbury?



Thank you! It's a hot fuchsia bayswater... Not sure why it appears a bit smallerjn the pic, maybe the angle!


----------



## Ser

Ah sorry it's lovely...I do like pink


----------



## Senzafine_

laura81 said:


> My updated family.
> 
> Although technically the plaster pink lily and pink Effie are in my possession, they're just waiting to be shipped off!
> 
> So....
> 
> Red Onion Bays, Pheasant Green Lexy, Black SBS, Black & nickel Lily, Eggplant Lily and Oak Bryn.
> 
> Forgot to include my purses, etc!
> 
> View attachment 2349790



Lovely collection, Laura. Your new Lexie is such a stunner and complements your fab collection perfectly. Enjoy them all, hope they have a safe move! 



Ser said:


> Here's my small but growing Mulberry family
> 
> Oak Alexa, raspberry Bayswater, chocolate Ledbury and Zinia.



They accumulate fast, don't they  Very well-rounded and pretty collection!


----------



## Ser

Thank you. Yes it is addictive, 4 bags in 4 months....fab for my wardrobe...not for my bank balance


----------



## Senzafine_

Ser said:


> Thank you. Yes it is addictive, 4 bags in 4 months....fab for my wardrobe...not for my bank balance



If it makes you feel any better, 6 bags in 2 months for me (reveals coming).  Banned myself now though until December!


----------



## Ser

Ha that's fab! Look forward to the reveals  

I tried been good when I was looking for a small bag for work. It was between the Ledbury and a burberry mini manor. I chose the burberry and told myself that's it....but then went back for the Ledbury!! No will power!


----------



## melonsox

Senzafine_ said:


> If it makes you feel any better, 6 bags in 2 months for me (reveals coming).  Banned myself now though until December!



Wow!!!! Can't wait for your reveals xx


----------



## Senzafine_

Ser said:


> Ha that's fab! Look forward to the reveals
> 
> I tried been good when I was looking for a small bag for work. It was between the Ledbury and a burberry mini manor. I chose the burberry and told myself that's it....but then went back for the Ledbury!! No will power!



Well those are two very different bags, you'll surely get loads of use from both. And the Ledbury was a bargain so don't be too hard on yourself, enjoy 



melonsox said:


> Wow!!!! Can't wait for your reveals xx



I've revealed four already, but will do a double reveal when the two newest additions arrive


----------



## Ser

Senzafine_ said:


> Well those are two very different bags, you'll surely get loads of use from both. And the Ledbury was a bargain so don't be too hard on yourself, enjoy
> 
> 
> You're right they are very different bags and both were preloved so much cheaper than buying from new, so that's how I'll justify it!
> 
> Now to manage to the end of the year without splurging


----------



## Senzafine_

Ser said:


> Senzafine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well those are two very different bags, you'll surely get loads of use from both. And the Ledbury was a bargain so don't be too hard on yourself, enjoy
> 
> 
> You're right they are very different bags and both were preloved so much cheaper than buying from new, so that's how I'll justify it!
> 
> Now to manage to the end of the year without splurging
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were preloved too, aside from choc Lexie which was a steal from the sale (Wheelers). And I've sold 7 contemporary designer bags, might be rehoming my Miu Miu too. So that's how I justify 6 Mulberry's  I totally hear you, not easy being on a bag ban for the rest of the year! I have to steer clear from temptation (no browsing naughtipidgin/LMW/fleabay!!) and just keep reminding myself of a certain red Double Zip Bayswater I have ordered and can pick up in December (get it with an extra discount by holding it til then).  We can do it! Gives us time to enjoy the new additions too..
Click to expand...


----------



## Ser

Senzafine_ said:


> Ser said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine were preloved too, aside from choc Lexie which was a steal from the sale (Wheelers). And I've sold 7 contemporary designer bags, might be rehoming my Miu Miu too. So that's how I justify 6 Mulberry's  I totally hear you, not easy being on a bag ban for the rest of the year! I have to steer clear from temptation (no browsing naughtipidgin/LMW/fleabay!!) and just keep reminding myself of a certain red Double Zip Bayswater I have ordered and can pick up in December (get it with an extra discount by holding it til then).  We can do it! Gives us time to enjoy the new additions too..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh she sounds lovely, I'd love a red mulberry. Love the red Alexas I've seen on tpf!
> 
> My bf says knowing me the bag ban will last a month at best!! Ha!  You're so right about avoiding naughtipidgins and LMW doesn't help that they keep popping up on Facebook with temptations!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Senzafine_

Ser said:


> Senzafine_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh she sounds lovely, I'd love a red mulberry. Love the red Alexas I've seen on tpf!
> 
> My bf says knowing me the bag ban will last a month at best!! Ha!  You're so right about avoiding naughtipidgins and LMW doesn't help that they keep popping up on Facebook with temptations!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DH is the same, doesn't think I can do it. We'll show them, right?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mayfly285

Ser said:


> Thank you. Yes it is addictive, 4 bags in 4 months....fab for my wardrobe...not for my bank balance











Senzafine_ said:


> If it makes you feel any better, 6 bags in 2 months for me (reveals coming).  Banned myself now though until December!



Well, I feel better knowing I'm not alone, but ...! :-\ I keep thinking, "That's it!" and then it isn't! I've still got bags I haven't revealed from the January sale! Hmm ... I think you're right, though - self-imposed bag ban now. Time to use - and enjoy! - the ones we've got!


----------



## Senzafine_

Mayfly285 said:


> Well, I feel better knowing I'm not alone, but ...! :-\ I keep thinking, "That's it!" and then it isn't! I've still got bags I haven't revealed from the January sale! Hmm ... I think you're right, though - self-imposed bag ban now. Time to use - and enjoy! - the ones we've got!



I know, I told DH Lily was going to be last before Dec sales, and then I bought two more. Oops! Now that I've fessed up here about my indiscretions and bag banned myself openly, it'll be easier to stay on the straight and narrow. Time for some reveals now, Mayfly - long overdue!  I can't wait to reveal the two newest additions, and finally take a family pic. And of course enjoy making the choice every morning!


----------



## LFredz

Some really lovely collections on display in this thread.  Ladies, I salute you all!


----------



## CPrincessUK

I am feeling good I haven't bought a bag since August (not such a long time I know) but no mulberry bags since May!
I do enjoy choosing a bag to use every day though and I think I have a lot of choice.
Missing my lily babies which are still undergoing repair at Shepton Mallet.


----------



## Ria2011

Not a full family pic as it would take me a while to pull them all out, but thought that I'd post a pic of my latest addition with her sisters - my beautiful new to me lexie, courtesy of the lovely Shian @ Naughtipidgin's nest.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love your Lexie family!


----------



## Ria2011

> Love your Lexie family!


Cheers CP, I just need to start using them all lol and to resist buying anymore until the sale


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers CP, I just need to start using them all lol and to resist buying anymore until the sale



 I am being very good so far!


----------



## meijen

Ria2011 said:


> Not a full family pic as it would take me a while to pull them all out, but thought that I'd post a pic of my latest addition with her sisters - my beautiful new to me lexie, courtesy of the lovely Shian @ Naughtipidgin's nest.


 
gorgeous family


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Not a full family pic as it would take me a while to pull them all out, but thought that I'd post a pic of my latest addition with her sisters - my beautiful new to me lexie, courtesy of the lovely Shian @ Naughtipidgin's nest.



Beautiful.....one day lets see them all as yours is the rainbow collection of styles I would most love to see.....love every colour and style in your sig


----------



## elvisfan4life

The blueberry alexa is grape though...didn't come in blueberry but the colours are almost,identical...Corries posted a comparison pic to her grape Lexie and blueberry bays somewhere when she had both


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ria2011 said:


> Not a full family pic as it would take me a while to pull them all out, but thought that I'd post a pic of my latest addition with her sisters - my beautiful new to me lexie, courtesy of the lovely Shian @ Naughtipidgin's nest.



Gorgeous Lexie family!  Love them!!


----------



## Juliemvis

Ria2011 said:


> Not a full family pic as it would take me a while to pull them all out, but thought that I'd post a pic of my latest addition with her sisters - my beautiful new to me lexie, courtesy of the lovely Shian @ Naughtipidgin's nest.


lovely family and lovely lexy , i really do need to memorize my credit card details lol


----------



## Ria2011

meijen said:


> gorgeous family


 Thanks meijen



elvisfan4life said:


> Beautiful.....one day lets see them all as yours is the rainbow collection of styles I would most love to see.....love every colour and style in your sig


 
Cheers Elvis (great to have you back!), one day I'll post a full pic but I'm waiting until I get one or two more that I've got my eye on for the sale. Also thanks for letting me know about the colour - signature is fully updated now to grape!


Cupcake2008 said:


> Gorgeous Lexie family! Love them!!


 
Thanks Cupcake, I love them too!


Juliemvis said:


> lovely family and lovely lexy , i really do need to memorize my credit card details lol


 
Thanks Juliemvis, it fits in perfectly & memorising card details is very handy but also lethal.

Have a great day everyone x


----------



## Fuzzog

This will probably come out upside down, but I don't know how to change it. Oh well, here goes.........

My bags:




Oak Mitzy messenger
Oxblood large Daria Hobo
Oak large Mitzy Hobo
Plum Alexa
Cream / Choc Soho
Black Mitzy messenger


----------



## Fuzzog

These are my purses:


----------



## Fuzzog

These are my keyrings


----------



## Fuzzog

And finally, my mulberry scarves




Oops - upside down - sorry!!!


----------



## Ria2011

Fuzzog said:


> This will probably come out upside down, but I don't know how to change it. Oh well, here goes.........
> 
> My bags:
> 
> View attachment 2354902
> 
> 
> Oak Mitzy messenger
> Oxblood large Daria Hobo
> Oak large Mitzy Hobo
> Plum Alexa
> Cream / Choc Soho
> Black Mitzy messenger


 


Fuzzog said:


> These are my purses:
> 
> View attachment 2354907


 


Fuzzog said:


> These are my keyrings
> 
> View attachment 2354908


 


Fuzzog said:


> And finally, my mulberry scarves
> 
> View attachment 2354909
> 
> 
> Oops - upside down - sorry!!!


 
Gorgeous mulberry collection fuzzog.


----------



## laura81

All gorgeous Fuzzog!


----------



## Fuzzog

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous mulberry collection fuzzog.



Oh, thank you!!

It's minute compared to some ladies' on here, but it's mine, and I like it - although it does tend to change now & again!!


----------



## Fuzzog

laura81 said:


> All gorgeous Fuzzog!



Thank you!!


----------



## Ria2011

Fuzzog said:


> Oh, thank you!!
> 
> It's minute compared to some ladies' on here, but it's mine, and I like it - although it does tend to change now & again!!


It's not about quantity but whether you love your collection and make use of it. That's all that matters and I love your daria and plum lexie. They're lovely and your greta keyring collection is fab


----------



## Fuzzog

Ria2011 said:


> It's not about quantity but whether you love your collection and make use of it. That's all that matters and I love your daria and plum lexie. They're lovely and your greta keyring collection is fab



Thank you!!

You've just singled out the handbag "love of my life" - my Daria (40th birthday present off Hubby) and my most  new-to-me purchase, the Alexa!!! 

I like to use the Greta as a more sturdy zip ring pull on my Daria......


----------



## Ser

Fuzzog said:


> This will probably come out upside down, but I don't know how to change it. Oh well, here goes.........
> 
> My bags:
> 
> View attachment 2354902
> 
> 
> Oak Mitzy messenger
> Oxblood large Daria Hobo
> Oak large Mitzy Hobo
> Plum Alexa
> Cream / Choc Soho
> Black Mitzy messenger



Lovely collection!! Love your daria I want one!! Gorgeous alexa and mitzy too ahh quite jealous!!


----------



## Fuzzog

Ser said:


> Lovely collection!! Love your daria I want one!! Gorgeous alexa and mitzy too ahh quite jealous!!



Thank you!!

Nothing structured in my collection - everything's soft, squashy and slouchy - a bit like me really!!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Gorgeous collection Fuzzog, glad you like Lexie too.


----------



## Fuzzog

gunsandbanjos said:


> Gorgeous collection Fuzzog, glad you like Lexie too.



Thank you!!

Oh I do!!!!


----------



## Senzafine_

Gorgeous, Fuzzog! Especially love oxblood Daria, new plum Lexie and ah, those scarves  Enjoy!


----------



## Fuzzog

Senzafine_ said:


> Gorgeous, Fuzzog! Especially love oxblood Daria, new plum Lexie and ah, those scarves  Enjoy!



Thank you!!

I practically live in my woodland wraps. I feel a bit bare without one sometimes!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Fuzzog said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I practically live in my woodland wraps. I feel a bit bare without one sometimes!!!



Lovely rounded collection Hun......love the scarves esp


----------



## Cupcake2008

Fuzzog said:


> This will probably come out upside down, but I don't know how to change it. Oh well, here goes.........
> 
> My bags:
> 
> View attachment 2354902
> 
> 
> Oak Mitzy messenger
> Oxblood large Daria Hobo
> Oak large Mitzy Hobo
> Plum Alexa
> Cream / Choc Soho
> Black Mitzy messenger



Gorgeous family!  Makes me wish Mitzys suited me but it's your Soho that caught my attention the most


----------



## Fuzzog

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely rounded collection Hun......love the scarves esp



Thank you!!

I wanted the Woodland wraps when they were full price, but couldn't justify the price tag, then, thanks to Liz, I got them both from Brown Thomas in Dublin, in the sale!!!


----------



## Fuzzog

Cupcake2008 said:


> Gorgeous family!  Makes me wish Mitzys suited me but it's your Soho that caught my attention the most




Thank you!!

Aaah - the old lady!!!!

She'll be getting her rivet replaced when I go to Bicester later this month.


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

Very very nice!


----------



## Charmaine13

Fuzzog said:


> And finally, my mulberry scarves
> 
> View attachment 2354909
> 
> 
> Oops - upside down - sorry!!!


You have such an amazing collection, I love everything!


----------



## Ria2011

For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring


----------



## Fuzzog

Charmaine13 said:


> You have such an amazing collection, I love everything!



Oh thank you!!!

Hopefully on my next visit to Bicester, I will be able to add to it!!!


----------



## Fuzzog

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring



Oh, wow wow and wow again!!!!!


I am LOVING your Mulberry rainbow!!!!


----------



## honeydaze

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring


Wow!!  Stunning!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria your collection is stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Ria2011

Fuzzog said:


> Oh, wow wow and wow again!!!!!
> 
> 
> I am LOVING your Mulberry rainbow!!!!


 


honeydaze said:


> Wow!! Stunning!


 


CPrincessUK said:


> Ria your collection is stunning! Congrats.


 
Thanks ladies, TPF has definiely been a major influence on my collection lol


----------



## melonsox

Absolutely beautiful collection!!!! xx


----------



## Cupcake2008

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring



Wow, amazing collection!  Is that an emerald Mabel?  It's an amazing colour!!


----------



## meijen

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring


 
what an awesome collection!


----------



## Ria2011

melonsox said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection!!!! xx


 Thank you melonsox


Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, amazing collection! Is that an emerald Mabel? It's an amazing colour!!


Cheers Cupcake, I was lucky to find a preloved emerald mabel earlier this year. I definitely prefer the old shade of emerald to the current one.


meijen said:


> what an awesome collection!


 Thank you meijen


----------



## Somersetlove

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring



Love your colourful family!  Particularly love your emerald and red mabels, you are very lucky to have those beauties!


----------



## Ria2011

Somersetlove said:


> Love your colourful family!  Particularly love your emerald and red mabels, you are very lucky to have those beauties!


Thanks somersetlove, my mabels are definitely one of favourite mulberry styles. The joys of preloved


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring



Fab collection, Ria! Eeeny, meeny, miney - no! Can't choose; they're all gorgeous!  I saw that fab oxblood Daria on naughtipidgins - so glad she's going to "one of us!" Congratulations!


----------



## Mayfly285

Fuzzog said:


> This will probably come out upside down, but I don't know how to change it. Oh well, here goes.........
> 
> My bags:
> 
> View attachment 2354902
> 
> 
> Oak Mitzy messenger
> Oxblood large Daria Hobo
> Oak large Mitzy Hobo
> Plum Alexa
> Cream / Choc Soho
> Black Mitzy messenger



Lovely collection, fuzzog! B-) I particularly like that SoHo - I've never seen one before!


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> Fab collection, Ria! Eeeny, meeny, miney - no! Can't choose; they're all gorgeous!  I saw that fab oxblood Daria on naughtipidgins - so glad she's going to "one of us!" Congratulations!


Cheers Mayfly, I can't choose either lol. I keep on thinking that I should move something on but I love them all! My oxblood daria arrives tomorrow - I can't wait


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers Mayfly, I can't choose either lol. I keep on thinking that I should move something on but I love them all! My oxblood daria arrives tomorrow - I can't wait


Ooh I love my Oxblood daria medium hobo! You will love it and it is perfect for autumn winter although I use it all year.


----------



## KELTYGIRL

I am on holiday this week so my bags have been getting some TLC today.  

Horror of horrors, I went to Colonill mitzy and noticed the dreaded colour transfer.  However the gel took it right out, Phew!!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

KELTYGIRL said:


> I am on holiday this week so my bags have been getting some TLC today.
> 
> Horror of horrors, I went to Colonill mitzy and noticed the dreaded colour transfer.  However the gel took it right out, Phew!!!


Lovely bags and wallet. But oh my your kitchen worktops are fab! Can I move in?


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh I love my Oxblood daria medium hobo! You will love it and it is perfect for autumn winter although I use it all year.


Cheers CP, she arrived today & the colour's absolutely stunning. I can't believe it's preloved - it looks better than my toffee one!


----------



## Ria2011

KELTYGIRL said:


> I am on holiday this week so my bags have been getting some TLC today.
> 
> Horror of horrors, I went to Colonill mitzy and noticed the dreaded colour transfer.  However the gel took it right out, Phew!!!


You've got a gorgeous collection keltygirl, glad the colour transfer came out! What bag is hiding behind the mitzy?


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers CP, she arrived today & the colour's absolutely stunning. I can't believe it's preloved - it looks better than my toffee one!


Ooh you are very lucky! They are both gorgeous. I knew you would love Oxblood. The name is awful but the colour is just divine!

Congrats!


----------



## Fuzzog

Mayfly285 said:


> Lovely collection, fuzzog! B-) I particularly like that SoHo - I've never seen one before!



Thank you!!

Soho's an oldie but a goodie. Really thick leather.


----------



## Fuzzog

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers CP, she arrived today & the colour's absolutely stunning. I can't believe it's preloved - it looks better than my toffee one!



Gorgeous duo!!!! And they'll fit in beautifully with your rainbow!!


----------



## Ria2011

CPrincessUK said:


> Ooh you are very lucky! They are both gorgeous. I knew you would love Oxblood. The name is awful but the colour is just divine!
> 
> Congrats!


 


Fuzzog said:


> Gorgeous duo!!!! And they'll fit in beautifully with your rainbow!!


 
Thank you ladies, after the sale I'm permanently joining the sofa


----------



## KELTYGIRL

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely bags and wallet. But oh my your kitchen worktops are fab! Can I move in?



Just so long as you bring all your bays with you, CP xx:worthy:


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Ria2011 said:


> You've got a gorgeous collection keltygirl, glad the colour transfer came out! What bag is hiding behind the mitzy?



Trusty Sophia Tote.  her.

And Thank You Ria xx


----------



## Mayfly285

Fuzzog said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Soho's an oldie but a goodie. Really thick leather.


 
What sort of size is she?  I'm trying to work it out from her relation to the others, but failing ...!  How does she fasten?  She's a real stunner, Fuzzog!


----------



## CPrincessUK

KELTYGIRL said:


> Just so long as you bring all your bays with you, CP xx:worthy:


Ahahaha!   might be a full house quite quickly.


----------



## Senzafine_

Ria2011, congrats on the stunning oxblood Daria! I was going to bid on one a while back but wasn't near internet when it ended up closing, now I'm thinking I might need to hunt for another one...  You have an amazing collection! Wonder what you'll add to it from the sale.. 

KELTYGIRL, another beautiful collection! Love all the light-colored bags, you're brave and seem to take care of them well too. 

When I get baby down for a nap I will endeavor to finally take my first family pic!


----------



## Senzafine_

Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.


What an absolutely gorgeous and classic collection Senzafine. Congrats.


----------



## Fuzzog

Mayfly285 said:


> What sort of size is she?  I'm trying to work it out from her relation to the others, but failing ...!  How does she fasten?  She's a real stunner, Fuzzog!



She's about the same size as the medium Hobo - the one in my "family pic" is the large hobo, so she's smaller than that. The leather is totally different though - thicker and more sturdy - pretty much bomb-proof!!!

The chocolate brown strap comes over the top of the bag and secures in the front with a Postman's lock. As she sits nicely under my arm, she's nice and secure. There's also an internal zipped section to house my purse too - so I've no security worries with her 

As far as I know, M made this edition of the Soho in 3 colour ways: Cream and Choc (mine), a peachy tone with oak trim, and a chocolate with chestnut(?) trim - this one is on my shopping list - if I ever come across one!!!

I used to have a chocolate with chestnut(?) trim one, but when I lost my job a while ago, she was sold to raise funds. She was my first ever M bag, so I do kind of miss her.............


----------



## Fuzzog

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.



Positively delicious!!!!

Bag envy going on here!!


----------



## KASSIELUNAR

My little dream team 

OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL

OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER

OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL


----------



## Bine

Senzafine,what a great collection-love it! 

Kassielunar,your little team is gorgeous!


----------



## CPrincessUK

KASSIELUNAR said:


> My little dream team
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL
> 
> OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL


I love your alexa dream team! Congrats!


----------



## Charmaine13

Everyone has such gorgeous bag collections!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.


----------



## Charmaine13

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.



I must say, your Del Ray looks stunning in this picture! You have a lovely collection


----------



## Senzafine_

CPrincessUK said:


> What an absolutely gorgeous and classic collection Senzafine. Congrats.



Thank you! I definitely tend to go for classics in bags and other more expensive wardrobe items. Makes for a functional wardrobe that is easy to accessorize and update according to trends and season. 



Fuzzog said:


> Positively delicious!!!!
> 
> Bag envy going on here!!



Awww, here too looking at your amazing collection! :greengrin:



KASSIELUNAR said:


> My little dream team
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL
> 
> OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL



Oooh! Such lovely Lexies, really love the ss and the gunmetal sparkle tweed!



Bine said:


> Senzafine,what a great collection-love



Thank you! When are you posting pics?  love all the bags in your sig!



KELTYGIRL said:


>



:lolots:



Charmaine13 said:


> I must say, your Del Ray looks stunning in this picture! You have a lovely collection



Thank you, Charmaine! She's beautiful, still need to find a nice big bag organizer for her as she's nearly shapeless otherwise.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Senzafine_ said:


> Thank you! I definitely tend to go for classics in bags and other more expensive wardrobe items. Makes for a functional wardrobe that is easy to accessorize and update according to trends and season. :



I think that is a really good way to approach your wardrobe. I try to do that too.  I am imagining you as such as elegant lady!


----------



## Senzafine_

CPrincessUK said:


> I think that is a really good way to approach your wardrobe. I try to do that too.  I am imagining you as such as elegant lady!



I thought I had posted enough pictures (incl. my avatar) here as evidence to the contrary  You on the other hand are the epitome of class!


----------



## Ria2011

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.


Absolutely beautiful collection Senzafine, I love your del rey. Thanks, I was lucky to find my daria on naughtipidgins nest. I'm hoping to add a mole grey & heather lily in the sale and then I'm not buying anymore bags. Enjoy your lovely collection


----------



## Ria2011

KASSIELUNAR said:


> My little dream team
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL
> 
> OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL


Lovey lexie collection KASSIELUNAR, your petrol ss is stunning


----------



## melonsox

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.



Love your collection SF!!!! So classy. Heritage bays is beautiful xxx


----------



## meijen

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.


 
beautiful collection, love every piece


----------



## meijen

KASSIELUNAR said:


> My little dream team
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL
> 
> OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL


 
lovely collection


----------



## elvisfan4life

Cornflower Blue said:


> I've only got the one Mulberry but I'll post some pics anyway!! I've also put them in the photo reference thread.
> Well, here they are - Mulberry Jayde in Kenya Oak, about 2 years old, and it looks darker than it is!



Gorgeous I love this style one I never had and always lusted after


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> For Elvis who wanted to see my rainbow family pic. Although it's missing this beauty which will be with me later this week http://www.naughtipidginsnest.co.uk...-Daria-Satchel-in-Oxblood-Spongy-Leather.html
> Bottom pic - grass green lily, scribble patent pouch, coral continental wallet and vaentines heart keyring



Well worth the wait...I think I love your collection most of all so,many bags in there I would love to have ...red and green Mabel's, toffee Daria......just gorgeous


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you melonsox
> 
> Cheers Cupcake, I was lucky to find a preloved emerald mabel earlier this year. I definitely prefer the old shade of emerald to the current one.
> 
> Thank you meijen



Me too,not at all keen on the new emerald bays colour or leather type


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers CP, she arrived today & the colour's absolutely stunning. I can't believe it's preloved - it looks better than my toffee one!



Hmmmmmm did you buy it from eBay recently and does it have my wardrobe tags on??? I sold mine when I sold my,pheasant green one...both new and unused...and noticed one on eBay recently using my pics...could this be it???? Would love you to have mine


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thank you ladies, after the sale I'm permanently joining the sofa



Naughty...what are you after in the sale????


----------



## elvisfan4life

Senzafine_ said:


> Ok, here it is! My quickly accumulated, small collection of M. Love them all and couldn't choose a favorite.



I can ..love the pheasant green I have her big sis


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Absolutely beautiful collection Senzafine, I love your del rey. Thanks, I was lucky to find my daria on naughtipidgins nest. I'm hoping to add a mole grey & heather lily in the sale and then I'm not buying anymore bags. Enjoy your lovely collection



I should read to the end of the thread!!!! Two more lovelies to add...I'd love the grey medium lily too


----------



## Mayfly285

Fuzzog said:


> She's about the same size as the medium Hobo - the one in my "family pic" is the large hobo, so she's smaller than that. The leather is totally different though - thicker and more sturdy - pretty much bomb-proof!!!
> 
> The chocolate brown strap comes over the top of the bag and secures in the front with a Postman's lock. As she sits nicely under my arm, she's nice and secure. There's also an internal zipped section to house my purse too - so I've no security worries with her
> 
> As far as I know, M made this edition of the Soho in 3 colour ways: Cream and Choc (mine), a peachy tone with oak trim, and a chocolate with chestnut(?) trim - this one is on my shopping list - if I ever come across one!!!
> 
> I used to have a chocolate with chestnut(?) trim one, but when I lost my job a while ago, she was sold to raise funds. She was my first ever M bag, so I do kind of miss her.............



She's a fab bag, Fuzzog; great that she's so secure, too! I love seeing "new" (to me!) styles! I like the cream/choc combo, but the others sound lush, too!


----------



## Mayfly285

KASSIELUNAR said:


> My little dream team
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL
> 
> OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL



I'm loving that fox lock in nubuck, Kassielunar!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers CP, she arrived today & the colour's absolutely stunning. I can't believe it's preloved - it looks better than my toffee one!



Both delicious, Ria! Congratulations!


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Hmmmmmm did you buy it from eBay recently and does it have my wardrobe tags on??? I sold mine when I sold my,pheasant green one...both new and unused...and noticed one on eBay recently using my pics...could this be it???? Would love you to have mine


Cheers Elvis, I finally got there in the end. I was lucky enough to find it on naughtipidgins nest over the weekend. The pheasant green one is lovely - such a classy shade. Hopefully I can add the lilies and then I have to join the sofa for life lol


----------



## Ria2011

Mayfly285 said:


> Both delicious, Ria! Congratulations!


Cheers Mayfly, I've fallen in love witht the daria all over again


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Cheers CP, she arrived today & the colour's absolutely stunning. I can't believe it's preloved - it looks better than my toffee one!



Congrats, I was so close to buying this as I need a Mulberry in a different colour, but have the hobo and know Sian's bags are top notch. 

Congrats and glad it's gone to another TPFer

Lovely collection


----------



## jp23

KASSIELUNAR said:


> My little dream team
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SPARKLE TWEED GUNMETAL
> 
> OS ALEXA FOX LOCK IN NUBUCK LEATHER
> 
> OS ALEXA IN SILKY SNAKE PETROL




333333!!!!! Especially the gunmetal OMG it's fabulous!


----------



## Senzafine_

melonsox said:


> Love your collection SF!!!! So classy. Heritage bays is beautiful xxx



Thank you!  The heritage SBS certainly is a very special bag, will never part with it!



meijen said:


> beautiful collection, love every piece



Thanks, meijen! Me too 



elvisfan4life said:


> I can ..love the pheasant green I have her big sis



Oh she must be a beauty, and you're spot on with what you said in the other thread - I too think this pheasant green is much nicer than the current collection pheasant green.


----------



## mllev

I haven't been buying any bags recently, but here's my Mulberry scarf family:


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mllev said:


> I haven't been buying any bags recently, but here's my Mulberry scarf family:


So pretty! I especially love the red one with the trees


----------



## mllev

COPENHAGEN said:


> So pretty! I especially love the red one with the trees



Thanks, it's my favourite one too! I actually bought it in Copenhagen a few weeks ago


----------



## hayyleyyyyy

Hi folks, I'm new to this website so I'm sorry if I am posting in the wrong thread!
I want some help to identify this bag please. It was given to me by my aunt (my very wealthy aunt).
She bought it in the Mulberry store in London, a few years back.
I don't know anything about it, not even the name of it.

Just wondering if any of you guys have seen it before or know the name or anything about it!
Thank you so much


----------



## batfish

I'm really sorry to break this to you but I strongly suspect this is a fake.  Hopefully someone with more expertise will chime in and be able to give you a definite answer on this.


----------



## armcandy3

hayyleyyyyy said:


> Hi folks, I'm new to this website so I'm sorry if I am posting in the wrong thread!
> 
> I want some help to identify this bag please. It was given to me by my aunt (my very wealthy aunt).
> 
> She bought it in the Mulberry store in London, a few years back.
> 
> I don't know anything about it, not even the name of it.
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if any of you guys have seen it before or know the name or anything about it!
> 
> Thank you so much




Hi I think its a mulberry agyness. If you post your request in the 'identify this mulberry thread' someone more knowledgable than me could confirm this. The authenticate thread would help if you were looking for advise on authenticity


----------



## TinyTillyx

So I've recently been bitten by the Mulberry bug.. Started in the summer when I bought my Medium Dorset tote as a "cheer yourself up gift"... 

Then yesterday I was in York with all intentions of just popping into Betty's for afternoon tea with champagne. That was until I stepped into the Mulberry shop. I came out with 2 bags and inside those bags was a Mitzy Messenger in Oak and also a pair of Dorset boots. I guess this is just the start of my family! 

At the moment it is extremely small but it will definitely grow over time! Looking through this forum at all of you lovely ladies' collections has made me join and share my Mulberry journey with you all!


----------



## CPrincessUK

TinyTillyx said:


> So I've recently been bitten by the Mulberry bug.. Started in the summer when I bought my Medium Dorset tote as a "cheer yourself up gift"...
> 
> Then yesterday I was in York with all intentions of just popping into Betty's for afternoon tea with champagne. That was until I stepped into the Mulberry shop. I came out with 2 bags and inside those bags was a Mitzy Messenger in Oak and also a pair of Dorset boots. I guess this is just the start of my family!
> 
> At the moment it is extremely small but it will definitely grow over time! Looking through this forum at all of you lovely ladies' collections has made me join and share my Mulberry journey with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375221
> View attachment 2375222
> View attachment 2375223
> View attachment 2375224


I love your collection! Looking forward to following your mulberry journey.


----------



## Mayfly285

TinyTillyx said:


> So I've recently been bitten by the Mulberry bug.. Started in the summer when I bought my Medium Dorset tote as a "cheer yourself up gift"...
> 
> Then yesterday I was in York with all intentions of just popping into Betty's for afternoon tea with champagne. That was until I stepped into the Mulberry shop. I came out with 2 bags and inside those bags was a Mitzy Messenger in Oak and also a pair of Dorset boots. I guess this is just the start of my family!
> 
> At the moment it is extremely small but it will definitely grow over time! Looking through this forum at all of you lovely ladies' collections has made me join and share my Mulberry journey with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375221
> View attachment 2375222
> View attachment 2375223
> View attachment 2375224



Congratulations on three lovely purchases, Tiny Tilly! I've got huge boot envy now and your bags are gorgeous! I've only ordered over the phone from outlets, never been in one - was it like being in an adult sweet shop?! I would be giddy at so much choice!!


----------



## TinyTillyx

Mayfly285 said:


> Congratulations on three lovely purchases, Tiny Tilly! I've got huge boot envy now and your bags are gorgeous! I've only ordered over the phone from outlets, never been in one - was it like being in an adult sweet shop?! I would be giddy at so much choice!!




Aww thank you! The boots are AMAZING and so comfortable, everyone should own a pair! Haha. 
The outlet was a different experience, only being 20 the SA thought my mum was paying for it all which annoyed me. But apart from that, they wait on you hand and foot. Especially when buying shoes. I tried on the knee high version on too but I'm only 5'1" so couldn't quite pull them off


----------



## mllev

TinyTillyx said:


> So I've recently been bitten by the Mulberry bug.. Started in the summer when I bought my Medium Dorset tote as a "cheer yourself up gift"...
> 
> Then yesterday I was in York with all intentions of just popping into Betty's for afternoon tea with champagne. That was until I stepped into the Mulberry shop. I came out with 2 bags and inside those bags was a Mitzy Messenger in Oak and also a pair of Dorset boots. I guess this is just the start of my family!
> 
> At the moment it is extremely small but it will definitely grow over time! Looking through this forum at all of you lovely ladies' collections has made me join and share my Mulberry journey with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375221
> View attachment 2375222
> View attachment 2375223
> View attachment 2375224



The boots are gorgeous!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Gorgeous bags and boots! 
Sounds like a great day, I wish we had a proper Mulberry shop here in Northern Ireland.


----------



## Cupcake2008

mllev said:


> I haven't been buying any bags recently, but here's my Mulberry scarf family:


 
Such a pretty scarf collection you have, mllev!


----------



## Cupcake2008

TinyTillyx said:


> Aww thank you! The boots are AMAZING and so comfortable, everyone should own a pair! Haha.
> The outlet was a different experience, only being 20 the SA thought my mum was paying for it all which annoyed me. But apart from that, they wait on you hand and foot. Especially when buying shoes. I tried on the knee high version on too but I'm only 5'1" so couldn't quite pull them off


 
You have a lovely collection already, TinyTilly!

It would annoy me too, if they thought that someone else was going to be paying for my Mulberry shopping.  Though it would be nice if someone else did!


----------



## Ria2011

mllev said:


> I haven't been buying any bags recently, but here's my Mulberry scarf family:


Beautiful scarf collection mllev!


----------



## Ria2011

TinyTillyx said:


> So I've recently been bitten by the Mulberry bug.. Started in the summer when I bought my Medium Dorset tote as a "cheer yourself up gift"...
> 
> Then yesterday I was in York with all intentions of just popping into Betty's for afternoon tea with champagne. That was until I stepped into the Mulberry shop. I came out with 2 bags and inside those bags was a Mitzy Messenger in Oak and also a pair of Dorset boots. I guess this is just the start of my family!
> 
> At the moment it is extremely small but it will definitely grow over time! Looking through this forum at all of you lovely ladies' collections has made me join and share my Mulberry journey with you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375221
> View attachment 2375222
> View attachment 2375223
> View attachment 2375224


Gorgeous collection tinytilly, I especially love your dorset boots


----------



## holleigh

I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x


----------



## sugna

holleigh said:


> I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x



Beautiful collection you have here Holls - I love everything!  You have the nude Bays with studs and Rose Gold hw and you seem to have a clutch in the same leather/finish - what is it?? xx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

holleigh said:


> I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x



Gorgeous collection! Jealous of your red Somerset tote.


----------



## Ria2011

holleigh said:


> I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x


Gorgeous collection Holleigh, loving the studded bays & clutch and the pop of red


----------



## holleigh

sugna said:


> Beautiful collection you have here Holls - I love everything!  You have the nude Bays with studs and Rose Gold hw and you seem to have a clutch in the same leather/finish - what is it?? xx



Thank you xx

The clutch is the Large Bays Shoulder in the same colour / leather (plonge Lambskin / RGhw) as Big Bays  (seems Mulb' call the colour "mushroom" ?!  I think Nude would be a better description though !!!) & "clutch" is a bit dubious too ? it's really quite a big bag, I'd say nearly 'Lexi size !! you'd have to be built like Arnold Schwarzenegger to carry her as a clutch xxx


----------



## new2mulbs

holleigh said:


> I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x



Love it!! Especially the bays clutch (which isn't a clutch) and the bays in the same finish. Also the somerset tote- ok everything!! X


----------



## beaver232

holleigh said:


> I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x


Very unique collection Holleigh. Love anything a bit different, as do you. I expect they out a smile on your face each day xx


----------



## Guccig

holleigh said:


> I only have a small collection, but here they are - Womble's all "floppy" cause she only had a purse & a pouch in her !x



Wow Holleigh I love your collection - lucky you!


----------



## melonsox

Beautiful collection Holleigh!! x


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Been meaning to do a family shot for a while but got sidetracked by events lol. My lovely bays...


My colourful ladies


The whole lot, plus kitty!


----------



## melonsox

Beautiful collection guns!!!! Love your Lexie & the black bryn xx


----------



## gunsandbanjos

melonsox said:


> Beautiful collection guns!!!! Love your watermelon Lexie & the black bryn xx



Thanks Melonsox it's valentine not watermelon but very similar colour I know, I missed out on watermelon when it was out and was really pleased when valentine was released Just need a red Bayswater now...


----------



## melonsox

I can see it's a valentine now & I did know you had one - she's really lovely.  I would still really like one myself!! Much more my colour! I would also like a red bays & see there's one coming soon to m.com. unfortunately a little out of my price range at the moment xx


----------



## Charmaine13

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been meaning to do a family shot for a while but got sidetracked by events lol. My lovely bays...
> View attachment 2385661
> 
> My colourful ladies
> View attachment 2385662
> 
> The whole lot, plus kitty!
> View attachment 2385663



Beautiful collection gunsandbanjos! I love your tooled bays and rosemary!


----------



## lulu09

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been meaning to do a family shot for a while but got sidetracked by events lol. My lovely bays...
> View attachment 2385661
> 
> My colourful ladies
> View attachment 2385662
> 
> The whole lot, plus kitty!
> View attachment 2385663



Love your collection Guns, very lovely indeed! Thanks for sharing the pics.....


----------



## CPrincessUK

I love your collection guns! Beautiful. Good to celebrate the lovely things in your life, your parents, your DD and your bags!! Hehe.


----------



## beaver232

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been meaning to do a family shot for a while but got sidetracked by events lol. My lovely bays...
> View attachment 2385661
> 
> My colourful ladies
> View attachment 2385662
> 
> The whole lot, plus kitty!
> View attachment 2385663


Wow! What great choices you've made! Love them, especially the daria caught my eye xx lucky you


----------



## Ria2011

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been meaning to do a family shot for a while but got sidetracked by events lol. My lovely bays...
> View attachment 2385661
> 
> My colourful ladies
> View attachment 2385662
> 
> The whole lot, plus kitty!
> View attachment 2385663


Beautiful collection guns - I love your daria & mitzy!


----------



## em4lee

My Oak Mini ALexa =)

Follow me on Instagram ^^ e1771224


----------



## CPrincessUK

I love your Oak mini!


----------



## S4ND1E

My mulberry family x

Large mitzy hobo - oak eggplant and black 
Mitzy messenger oak
Large Polly in conker ( most recent purchase from a lovely lady after RM lost my eBay bargain!)


----------



## CPrincessUK

S4ND1E said:


> View attachment 2387922
> View attachment 2387923
> View attachment 2387924
> 
> 
> My mulberry family x
> 
> Large mitzy hobo - oak eggplant and black
> Mitzy messenger oak
> Large Polly in conker ( most recent purchase from a lovely lady after RM lost my eBay bargain!)


Love your collection including the rainbow of mitzys 
My motto remains if it's nice buy it twice... Or three...or 8!


----------



## melonsox

em4lee said:


> My Oak Mini ALexa =)
> 
> Follow me on Instagram ^^ e1771224



So lovely. It really suits you!


----------



## melonsox

S4ND1E said:


> View attachment 2387922
> View attachment 2387923
> View attachment 2387924
> 
> 
> My mulberry family x
> 
> Large mitzy hobo - oak eggplant and black
> Mitzy messenger oak
> Large Polly in conker ( most recent purchase from a lovely lady after RM lost my eBay bargain!)




Great collection - I love the Polly x


----------



## Ria2011

em4lee said:


> My Oak Mini ALexa =)
> 
> Follow me on Instagram ^^ e1771224


Your mini lexie looks so cute em4lee


S4ND1E said:


> View attachment 2387922
> View attachment 2387923
> View attachment 2387924
> 
> 
> My mulberry family x
> 
> Large mitzy hobo - oak eggplant and black
> Mitzy messenger oak
> Large Polly in conker ( most recent purchase from a lovely lady after RM lost my eBay bargain!)



Lovely collection S4ND1E, loving your polly & checked scarf!


----------



## S4ND1E

Thanks ladies! I love a mitzy or 4!  such great throw around bags x


----------



## Andrew.a.milano

Just a few


----------



## CPrincessUK

Stunning bags Andrew. Congrats on a fabulous collection.


----------



## elvisfan4life

S4ND1E said:


> Thanks ladies! I love a mitzy or 4!  such great throw around bags x



Me too!!!! Have emerald black oak and rouge noir in the medium size


----------



## S4ND1E

elvisfan4life said:


> Me too!!!! Have emerald black oak and rouge noir in the medium size




I often try other styles but I always always quickly retreat back to my sturdy mitzy. Such a comfortable bag to carry!

Shame they didn't do it in chocolate! X


----------



## Candysroom

S4ND1E said:


> I often try other styles but I always always quickly retreat back to my sturdy mitzy. Such a comfortable bag to carry!
> 
> Shame they didn't do it in chocolate! X




Mmmmm, chocolate Mitzy . Now that would have been a great bag. What a missed opportunity !


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Andrew.a.milano said:


> Just a few


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Deppaholic

gunsandbanjos said:


> Been meaning to do a family shot for a while but got sidetracked by events lol. My lovely bays...
> View attachment 2385661
> 
> My colourful ladies
> View attachment 2385662
> 
> The whole lot, plus kitty!
> View attachment 2385663


Okay, so I am about a year into the Mulberry obsession.  Found this thread, and guess I'm not the only one collecting these!  Oh, I don't know how I never knew they existed!  Now between Mulberry and LV, I was feeling guilty owning too many.  But I guess I'm not the only one! I want a Bryn now too.  I will have to snap a pix of my Mulberry collection too.  I'm afraid if I lined up all my purses, they may haul me away....


----------



## s_kat

Deppaholic said:


> Okay, so I am about a year into the Mulberry obsession.  Found this thread, and guess I'm not the only one collecting these!  Oh, I don't know how I never knew they existed!  Now between Mulberry and LV, I was feeling guilty owning too many.  But I guess I'm not the only one! I want a Bryn now too.  I will have to snap a pix of my Mulberry collection too.  I'm afraid if I lined up all my purses, they may haul me away....


You need a Bryn


----------



## Deppaholic

s_kat said:


> You need a Bryn


I know I do.  And from what I see and read, her leather is same as Polly (whom I own in Midnight)  LOVE!  Been wearing the Alexa for weeks now, slouchy, but it's good for everyday.  I think I like the Bryn in black the best.  Actually, speaking of LV I haven't had one out for rotation in quite some time since I discovered Mulberry.


----------



## Reebeekins

My babies!


----------



## Candysroom

Reebeekins said:


> My babies!




Ooh what great choices- congratulations


----------



## melonsox

Reebeekins said:


> My babies!



Beautiful!! Love your del rey xx


----------



## beaver232

Reebeekins said:


> My babies!


Love the delrey! Both are pretty special though! Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Cupcake2008

Reebeekins said:


> My babies!



Gorgeous!  Love them both. I was so tempted by the bark brown Lexie myself.  The fur print texture is so lovely!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Reebeekins said:


> My babies!




Love your two gorgeous babies!


----------



## Reebeekins

Thanks ladies! I love them to bits. You cannot beat Mulberry for quality and hopefully these will last me for years to come! I love looking at everyones Mulberry families!


----------



## Deppaholic

Especially partial to the Del Rey.  So classy.  Although I love all the Mulberry bags.  How do I post my collection at the bottom of my page?  Would it be under "signature"?  Thanks!  (not a snapshot of my collection)  Oh, I have way too many methinks....tell me otherwise ladies!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Deppaholic said:


> Especially partial to the Del Rey.  So classy.  Although I love all the Mulberry bags.  How do I post my collection at the bottom of my page?  Would it be under "signature"?  Thanks!  (not a snapshot of my collection)  Oh, I have way too many methinks....tell me otherwise ladies!



Under your profile add an album and add each each photo you want then create a link to it in your signature.......glad to see another E fan here too


----------



## Deppaholic

elvisfan4life said:


> Under your profile add an album and add each each photo you want then create a link to it in your signature.......glad to see another E fan here too


Thanks, I'll try to do that


----------



## chicmum

Andrew.a.milano said:


> Just a few


What a fabulous collection of bags you have there Andrew


----------



## Deppaholic

Deppaholic said:


> Thanks, I'll try to do that


Argh....I think I'll just change my profile pic to my handbag collection.


----------



## Mullie

My updated family


----------



## beaver232

Mullie said:


> My updated family
> View attachment 2403897


Something for every wonderful occasion. Classy. X. Red onion tdf. ! X


----------



## Candysroom

Mullie said:


> My updated family
> View attachment 2403897




Everyone a winner, love that sherbet lemon SBS!


----------



## melonsox

Mullie said:


> My updated family
> View attachment 2403897



Really lovely collection!!! xx


----------



## Moccaseason

Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Moccaseason said:


> Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.



welcome sweetie......gorgeous alexa you have there.....please come and chat anywhere we are a friendly if mad bunch on here


----------



## Candysroom

Moccaseason said:


> Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.



 Beautiful bag a wonderful first choice, you will be made very welcome here in Mulberryland


----------



## lulu09

Moccaseason said:


> Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.



Very pretty, congrats on your first Mulberry


----------



## PollyPip

My Little family ... I know too many Browns  and not a great photo :okay: but I love them ....


----------



## Kseniula

Moccaseason said:


> Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.





OMG it is lovely! congrats!!


----------



## Elendil

Mullie said:


> My updated family
> View attachment 2403897


 
Lovely family! I like the yellow SBS!


----------



## Moccaseason

elvisfan4life said:


> welcome sweetie......gorgeous alexa you have there.....please come and chat anywhere we are a friendly if mad bunch on here





Candysroom said:


> Beautiful bag a wonderful first choice, you will be made very welcome here in Mulberryland





lulu09 said:


> Very pretty, congrats on your first Mulberry





Kseniula said:


> OMG it is lovely! congrats!!



Everybody, thanks for nice and warm welcome. I think i will have the second mulberry bag soon. Because mulberry bag is very great and mulberryland is really wonderful.


----------



## Moccaseason

PollyPip said:


> My Little family ... I know too many Browns  and not a great photo :okay: but I love them ....


Brown family are very classic. I like all of them. So nice and beautiful.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Moccaseason said:


> Everybody, thanks for nice and warm welcome. I think i will have the second mulberry bag soon. Because mulberry bag is very great and mulberryland is really wonderful.



It is a very slippery slope ....I'm sure you will be adding number two soon.....let us know if we can help


----------



## CPrincessUK

Moccaseason said:


> Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.


Your alexa is gorgeous. Congrats!



PollyPip said:


> My Little family ... I know too many Browns  and not a great photo :okay: but I love them ....



If browns are what you like then so be it! Gorgeous classic collection.


----------



## PollyPip

Moccaseason said:


> Brown family are very classic. I like all of them. So nice and beautiful.


 
Aww thank you  

 I'm just not a bright bag person .. like to see others with them though.


----------



## PollyPip

Moccaseason said:


> Hi, Everybody. I'm new member of purseblog. I sign up this website because of i falling in love with my first mulberry. And i would like to meet and talk with people who love them like me, too. My first mulberry is mulberry alexa, blush color. It is very pretty , sweet and beautiful. The leather is very soft and fine, is calf nappa. I bought it yesterday from mulberry shop in Thailand. Nice to meet you, everybody.


 
Beautiful bag, enjoy her ... what's going to be next  give you 6 months


----------



## DebbieC

My very modest collection so far


----------



## Ria2011

DebbieC said:


> My very modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 2418095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418098


Modest by no means, every single one is gorgeous DebbieC!


----------



## DebbieC

Ria2011 said:


> Modest by no means, every single one is gorgeous DebbieC!




Aww thank you  I guess its not bad going for someone who said I'd be satisfied with just one Mulberry 6 months ago!


----------



## steph22

DebbieC said:


> My very modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 2418095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418098



I'm in love with your collection!


----------



## ml11afk

DebbieC said:


> My very modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 2418095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418098


 
They're all beautiful! One for every occasion


----------



## honeydaze

DebbieC said:


> My very modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 2418095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418098



Stunning collection!


----------



## honeydaze

My new Alexa addition and her little Lily sister.


----------



## melonsox

DebbieC said:


> My very modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 2418095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418098



I wouldn't call it modest - absolutely gorgeous!!!! xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

DebbieC said:


> My very modest collection so far
> 
> View attachment 2418095
> 
> 
> View attachment 2418098


Absolutely beautiful collection! Congrats.


----------



## Loveheart

Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily 

Black grainy print SH
Red goat gold hardware
Cobalt blue gold hardware
Blush gold hardware


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware



Wow! They are just stunning! Particularly love the cobalt blue.


----------



## Loveheart

gunsandbanjos said:


> Wow! They are just stunning! Particularly love the cobalt blue.



Thanks Guns. 
Medium lily is my favourite mulberry ATM, together with the Willow....


----------



## melonsox

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware



Wow loveheart - all beautiful!!! xx


----------



## honeydaze

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware



These are just delicious!!  Yum!


----------



## MsSJones

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware



Sooooo beautiful...


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware


Absolutely gorgeous family. Congrats.


----------



## Ria2011

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware


Wow, beautiful collection Loveheart, the cosmic blue & red looks stunning!


----------



## riffraff

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware


 
This pic really made me smile LH. Thanks ever so much x


----------



## Cupcake2008

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> 
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> 
> Red goat gold hardware
> 
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> 
> Blush gold hardware




Wow LH!!  This is such a beautiful collection - you must be chuffed with these beauties!  I think medium Lilys are my favourite Mulberry design as well 

Bag twin with the dark blush


----------



## ml11afk

Loveheart said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my medium Lily's and Cecily
> 
> Black grainy print SH
> Red goat gold hardware
> Cobalt blue gold hardware
> Blush gold hardware



Wow what a beautiful collection!! They are all gorgeous. The medium Lilys and Cecilys are such a great size for all your bits and pieces and really elegant at the same time.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Hi girls! I joined this site a while back..but was due to give birth to a real baby..(not my mulberry babies!) lol so now after having my little boy im back with a bigger mulberry family...so far...

Bays- hedgehog bronze metallic maxigrain leather
O/S alexa's- tan patent leather,flame ss,suede mini leopard 
Willow-foxglove silky calf 
Alexa hobo-loopy leopard denim 
...and a trippy tiger coin purse and ponk leopard greta keyring

Im also thinking about a cheeky gift to myself in the form of..a heavy suese tassle alexa in ink and a metallic snake lily???hmmm i think i NEED a lily! 

Loving all your beautiful colkections! Xoxo


----------



## KatharinaV

Love all your collections Ladies! I thought I'd do a new family pic since I did a lot of changes since the last one  

Missing in the pic is my agenda and credit card holder.


----------



## CPrincessUK

KatharinaV said:


> Love all your collections Ladies! I thought I'd do a new family pic since I did a lot of changes since the last one
> 
> Missing in the pic is my agenda and credit card holder.
> 
> View attachment 2425893


Love the new family! Of course oak bays is gorgeous!


----------



## kw16

Here's my small mulberry family, quite modest for now but will grow with time


----------



## CPrincessUK

kw16 said:


> Here's my small mulberry family, quite modest for now but will grow with time


Beautiful! Congrats.


----------



## Kseniula

kw16 said:


> Here's my small mulberry family, quite modest for now but will grow with time




Classics! I love it!!!)))


----------



## DebbieC

kw16 said:


> Here's my small mulberry family, quite modest for now but will grow with time


 
Lovely classic bags


----------



## Ria2011

kw16 said:


> Here's my small mulberry family, quite modest for now but will grow with time


It's a lovely family with classics that'll go with everything - that's the main thing!


----------



## Disney89

Hi everyone!


This is my first time purchasing a Mulberry and I would love to grow my collection more and be able to post Mulberry family pics soon!!  I just purchased an Alexa Emerald Micrograin Calf last week and am totally in love with the leather and the quality of the bag! Would love the add the Lily and another Alexa to my collection soon! Nice to meet you all and love seeing all the Mulberry Family pictures!  Here is a pic of my first Mulberry love


----------



## Ria2011

Disney89 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This is my first time purchasing a Mulberry and I would love to grow my collection more and be able to post Mulberry family pics soon!!  I just purchased an Alexa Emerald Micrograin Calf last week and am totally in love with the leather and the quality of the bag! Would love the add the Lily and another Alexa to my collection soon! Nice to meet you all and love seeing all the Mulberry Family pictures!  Here is a pic of my first Mulberry love


Welcome to the forum Disney89, your emerald lexie is stunning!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Disney89 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This is my first time purchasing a Mulberry and I would love to grow my collection more and be able to post Mulberry family pics soon!!  I just purchased an Alexa Emerald Micrograin Calf last week and am totally in love with the leather and the quality of the bag! Would love the add the Lily and another Alexa to my collection soon! Nice to meet you all and love seeing all the Mulberry Family pictures!  Here is a pic of my first Mulberry love



Beautiful! Great start to your collection.


----------



## kw16

Disney89 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This is my first time purchasing a Mulberry and I would love to grow my collection more and be able to post Mulberry family pics soon!!  I just purchased an Alexa Emerald Micrograin Calf last week and am totally in love with the leather and the quality of the bag! Would love the add the Lily and another Alexa to my collection soon! Nice to meet you all and love seeing all the Mulberry Family pictures!  Here is a pic of my first Mulberry love


Absolutely beautiful, disney 89! I especially love the lizard detailing


----------



## honeydaze

Disney89 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> This is my first time purchasing a Mulberry and I would love to grow my collection more and be able to post Mulberry family pics soon!!  I just purchased an Alexa Emerald Micrograin Calf last week and am totally in love with the leather and the quality of the bag! Would love the add the Lily and another Alexa to my collection soon! Nice to meet you all and love seeing all the Mulberry Family pictures!  Here is a pic of my first Mulberry love


 
So, so pretty!  I just got my first Alexa, too, and I am in love with it!  Beautiful color!


----------



## ml11afk

Here is my family which has grown a bit too rapidly this year!!
Daria pheasant green - purchased in 2011
Medium Lily in heather - purchased in 2013
Medium Soho - unsure of colour - purchased in 2008
Small Bryn in blush - purchased in 2013
Medium Cecily with flower in light berry cream - purchased in 2013
Regular Lily in plaster pink - purchased in 2012
Regular Lily in metallic mushroom - purchased in 2013
Medium Cecily in metallic snake - purchased in 2013


----------



## ml11afk

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2431568
> 
> 
> This is my mulberry family so far..my new plaster pink ss lily is waiting for me under the xmas tree so will post a pic of her after xmas!
> Willow-foxglove shrunken calf
> Bays-metallic maxi grain leather in hedgehog bronze
> Alexa OS-oak patent leather,mini patent leopard suede,ss in flame
> Alexa tassel bag-ink midnight blue
> Alexa hobo-quilted denim loopy leopard
> 
> Love all your families! Xx



They're all beautiful Jazmine, I love your Willow especially!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2431568
> 
> 
> This is my mulberry family so far..my new plaster pink ss lily is waiting for me under the xmas tree so will post a pic of her after xmas!
> Willow-foxglove shrunken calf
> Bays-metallic maxi grain leather in hedgehog bronze
> Alexa OS-oak patent leather,mini patent leopard suede,ss in flame
> Alexa tassel bag-ink midnight blue
> Alexa hobo-quilted denim loopy leopard
> 
> Love all your families! Xx


Beautiful family jazmine, they're gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

ml11afk said:


> Here is my family which has grown a bit too rapidly this year!!
> Daria pheasant green - purchased in 2011
> Medium Lily in heather - purchased in 2013
> Medium Soho - unsure of colour - purchased in 2008
> Small Bryn in blush - purchased in 2013
> Medium Cecily with flower in light berry cream - purchased in 2013
> Regular Lily in plaster pink - purchased in 2012
> Regular Lily in metallic mushroom - purchased in 2013
> Medium Cecily in metallic snake - purchased in 2013


I love your family ml11afk! your lilies are stunning


----------



## ml11afk

Ria2011 said:


> I love your family ml11afk! your lilies are stunning



Thank you Ria! I love your colourful family too!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Thanks ladies all your bags are gorgeous! Xx


----------



## Jazmine2smith

ml11afk said:


> Here is my family which has grown a bit too rapidly this year!!
> Daria pheasant green - purchased in 2011
> Medium Lily in heather - purchased in 2013
> Medium Soho - unsure of colour - purchased in 2008
> Small Bryn in blush - purchased in 2013
> Medium Cecily with flower in light berry cream - purchased in 2013
> Regular Lily in plaster pink - purchased in 2012
> Regular Lily in metallic mushroom - purchased in 2013
> Medium Cecily in metallic snake - purchased in 2013



Love love love your metallic mushroom And metallic snake cecily- is this the same style as they had in the clemmie clutch?...already hopibg they have these at next years outlets!! Xx both spring summer??


----------



## ml11afk

Jazmine2smith said:


> Love love love your metallic mushroom And metallic snake cecily- is this the same style as they had in the clemmie clutch?...already hopibg they have these at next years outlets!! Xx both spring summer??



Thanks Jazmine! Yes they were spring/summer 2013... I guess they will hit the outlets next year, it's a really gorgeous material but also very delicate, I haven't used my Cecily much for fear of damage.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

ml11afk said:


> Thanks Jazmine! Yes they were spring/summer 2013... I guess they will hit the outlets next year, it's a really gorgeous material but also very delicate, I haven't used my Cecily much for fear of damage.



Ahh see I'm building a wish list already! The metallic mushroom will be must have for me! Ino what you mean tho- I'm yet to use my silky snake alexa and have the ss plaster pink lily for xmas so need to start being brave! Im like a magpie anything shiny and different goes with me! X


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2431568
> 
> 
> This is my mulberry family so far..my new plaster pink ss lily is waiting for me under the xmas tree so will post a pic of her after xmas!
> Willow-foxglove shrunken calf
> Bays-metallic maxi grain leather in hedgehog bronze
> Alexa OS-oak patent leather,mini patent leopard suede,ss in flame
> Alexa tassel bag-ink midnight blue
> Alexa hobo-quilted denim loopy leopard
> 
> Love all your families! Xx


Gorgeous family. Love the pink willow.


----------



## CPrincessUK

ml11afk said:


> Here is my family which has grown a bit too rapidly this year!!
> Daria pheasant green - purchased in 2011
> Medium Lily in heather - purchased in 2013
> Medium Soho - unsure of colour - purchased in 2008
> Small Bryn in blush - purchased in 2013
> Medium Cecily with flower in light berry cream - purchased in 2013
> Regular Lily in plaster pink - purchased in 2012
> Regular Lily in metallic mushroom - purchased in 2013
> Medium Cecily in metallic snake - purchased in 2013


Fabulous collection and I love the lilies


----------



## SCI

here is my mulberry with my family dog


----------



## CPrincessUK

SCI said:


> View attachment 2433033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my mulberry with my family dog


Too cute


----------



## Mulberrygal

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2431568
> 
> 
> This is my mulberry family so far..my new plaster pink ss lily is waiting for me under the xmas tree so will post a pic of her after xmas!
> Willow-foxglove shrunken calf
> Bays-metallic maxi grain leather in hedgehog bronze
> Alexa OS-oak patent leather,mini patent leopard suede,ss in flame
> Alexa tassel bag-ink midnight blue
> Alexa hobo-quilted denim loopy leopard
> 
> Love all your families! Xx



Lovely colourful collection with lots of different textures.  I love silky snake, mini leopard and patent............gorgeous


----------



## pandako

I love vintage bays and got this pink/cocoa tooled bays today! 
 She has a little scratch on the petal but has a Neiman Marcus price tag yet!  Maybe had slept for a long time in somebody's closet I think. 

Now I'm waiting for a midnight shiny goatskin bays for my collections!


----------



## Tasha182

Here is my little family, started last month and hopefully many more to come!
- Lily snake embossed english plum
- Oak locked cosmetic pouch
- Oak nvt small bayswater satchel
(Lily looks different colours in certain lights so tried to capture that)


----------



## sfel99

Your plum Lily looks scrum my - what a great colour, like an aubergine.


----------



## Tasha182

sfel99 said:


> Your plum Lily looks scrum my - what a great colour, like an aubergine.


Thankyou!  Its a lovely colour and looks different in the day light, night, flash etc. Here she is with flash on:


----------



## Ria2011

Lovely collections pandako & Tasha182


----------



## zaraha

Love ur dog  and the bag!


----------



## Elendil

Here's my famliy!

Lavender Effie
Canvas/pigskin Blenheim
Snakeskin Smithfield
Chocolate Rosemary
iPhone case
Vintagebag in Scotchgrain.


----------



## Dozeybird95

Updated family piccies, been a bit naughty this year

Black Forest Bayswater
Large orange Daria 
Large oak Mitzy
Valentines Alexa
Medium Petrol Daria
Pink Roxanne
Pear Sorbet Medium Daria
Grape Alexa
Chocolate SBS
Chocolate Roxanne


----------



## SSGW

Dozeybird95 said:


> Updated family piccies, been a bit naughty this year
> 
> Black Forest Bayswater
> Large orange Daria
> Large oak Mitzy
> Valentines Alexa
> Medium Petrol Daria
> Pink Roxanne
> Pear Sorbet Medium Daria
> Grape Alexa
> Chocolate SBS
> Chocolate Roxanne


Love this family! Pretty colours


----------



## londongal

Heres my little family


----------



## londongal

londongal said:


> Heres my little family


And a couple of modelling pics ...


----------



## londongal

londongal said:


> And a couple of modelling pics ...


Last one ....


----------



## Ria2011

Elendil said:


> Here's my famliy!
> 
> Lavender Effie
> Canvas/pigskin Blenheim
> Snakeskin Smithfield
> Chocolate Rosemary
> iPhone case
> Vintagebag in Scotchgrain.





Dozeybird95 said:


> Updated family piccies, been a bit naughty this year
> 
> Black Forest Bayswater
> Large orange Daria
> Large oak Mitzy
> Valentines Alexa
> Medium Petrol Daria
> Pink Roxanne
> Pear Sorbet Medium Daria
> Grape Alexa
> Chocolate SBS
> Chocolate Roxanne





londongal said:


> Heres my little family



Beautiful families ladies!


----------



## joannajane

Here are mine! I've no idea what colour my Bays is? It was my first... a gift in March 2008 I think. Someone may have told me here before but I forgot 

Also used to have a continental wallet that got DESTROYED by the humidity haha... *sigh*


----------



## londongal

joannajane said:


> Here are mine! I've no idea what colour my Bays is? It was my first... a gift in March 2008 I think. Someone may have told me here before but I forgot
> 
> Also used to have a continental wallet that got DESTROYED by the humidity haha... *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 2444094


Beautiful colours!


----------



## Ria2011

joannajane said:


> Here are mine! I've no idea what colour my Bays is? It was my first... a gift in March 2008 I think. Someone may have told me here before but I forgot
> 
> Also used to have a continental wallet that got DESTROYED by the humidity haha... *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 2444094


Gorgeous family joannajane


----------



## Kseniula

ok it may not be a family photo but I just wanted to show off my new Lily  it's her first time going out)))


----------



## lulu09

Loving all the pics ladies, thanks for sharing...,


----------



## beaver232

Kseniula said:


> View attachment 2444205
> 
> 
> ok it may not be a family photo but I just wanted to show off my new Lily  it's her first time going out)))


Love this 'happy' shot!! Congratulations and thanks for making me smile x


----------



## Louliu71

londongal said:


> Heres my little family



One I my fav collections!


----------



## Louliu71

joannajane said:


> Here are mine! I've no idea what colour my Bays is? It was my first... a gift in March 2008 I think. Someone may have told me here before but I forgot
> 
> Also used to have a continental wallet that got DESTROYED by the humidity haha... *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 2444094



And another great collection, what colour is your Lexie?


----------



## Louliu71

Dozeybird95 said:


> Updated family piccies, been a bit naughty this year
> 
> Black Forest Bayswater
> Large orange Daria
> Large oak Mitzy
> Valentines Alexa
> Medium Petrol Daria
> Pink Roxanne
> Pear Sorbet Medium Daria
> Grape Alexa
> Chocolate SBS
> Chocolate Roxanne



Fab collection


----------



## Louliu71

Elendil said:


> Here's my famliy!
> 
> Lavender Effie
> Canvas/pigskin Blenheim
> Snakeskin Smithfield
> Chocolate Rosemary
> iPhone case
> Vintagebag in Scotchgrain.



Love effie and the bag that looks like a Roxy, excuse my ignorance


----------



## joannajane

Louliu71 said:


> And another great collection, what colour is your Lexie?




Plum!


----------



## Ser

Dozeybird95 said:


> Updated family piccies, been a bit naughty this year
> 
> Black Forest Bayswater
> Large orange Daria
> Large oak Mitzy
> Valentines Alexa
> Medium Petrol Daria
> Pink Roxanne
> Pear Sorbet Medium Daria
> Grape Alexa
> Chocolate SBS
> Chocolate Roxanne



Lovely collection! Love your alexas and darias, especially the valentines alexa!! &#128522;


----------



## KELTYGIRL

As Slate Lexie has arrived today, i decided to introduce her to the rest of the family.....


----------



## Ria2011

KELTYGIRL said:


> As Slate Lexie has arrived today, i decided to introduce her to the rest of the family.....
> View attachment 2445138


Absolutely beautiful collection!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

KELTYGIRL said:


> As Slate Lexie has arrived today, i decided to introduce her to the rest of the family.....
> View attachment 2445138


Lovely collection! Do we get to see a closeup of you new family member?


----------



## Wordsworth

First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!

From the top left:

Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size) 
Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone) 
Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel

I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!


----------



## honeydaze

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!


 
 Oh. My. Goodness.  Lovely family!


----------



## steph22

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!



Wow, big and beautiful family you have!


----------



## KELTYGIRL

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!



Oh my, Mulberry Envy! What a lovely lot!


----------



## ImeldaM

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!


What a fabulous collection!


----------



## Ria2011

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!


Wowwwweeeee! Amazing collection wordsworth & I wholeheartedly agree with your last sentence.


----------



## Wordsworth

honeydaze said:


> Oh. My. Goodness.  Lovely family!





steph22 said:


> Wow, big and beautiful family you have!





KELTYGIRL said:


> Oh my, Mulberry Envy! What a lovely lot!





ImeldaM said:


> What a fabulous collection!





Ria2011 said:


> Wowwwweeeee! Amazing collection wordsworth & I wholeheartedly agree with your last sentence.



Thanks all! I think if I bought another regular Bays my husband would freak so now I'm looking at the double zip totes...have just booked a holiday flight via Heathrow rather than Gatwick to check out the T5 shop, LOL!


----------



## Guccig

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> 
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> 
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> 
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> 
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> 
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> 
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> 
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!




Gosh, what a super lovely gorgeous collection. I love your primrose - where did you get it from, Wordsworth?
I have just received my Tasha today - I loved it but just seen your primrose and I'm having second thoughts.
Please let me know


----------



## DebbieC

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> 
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> 
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> 
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> 
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> 
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> 
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> 
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!




Wow. Amazing collection!


----------



## daisyw

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!



Gorgeous collection! Black with nickel is my favourite combination.


----------



## lilpembe

Does anybody have a hetty clipper? I'm looking to buy one from style bop.com, has anybody heard of this site?


----------



## Louliu71

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!



Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Dovey123

OMG !!! BEAUTIFUL each and every one


----------



## Wordsworth

Guccig said:


> Gosh, what a super lovely gorgeous collection. I love your primrose - where did you get it from, Wordsworth?
> I have just received my Tasha today - I loved it but just seen your primrose and I'm having second thoughts.
> Please let me know



Thanks! I got it by calling around the Mulberry stores on Boxing Day - eventually found it in stock at the Covent Garden store and they posted it out.

 I think someone (Jan, maybe?) posted details of a HOF store that had primroses in the sale - there's one on luisaviaroma but it's still full price. 



DebbieC said:


> Wow. Amazing collection!





daisyw said:


> Gorgeous collection! Black with nickel is my favourite combination.





Louliu71 said:


> Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious





Dovey123 said:


> OMG !!! BEAUTIFUL each and every one



Thanks all! I also suspect that at least one of you was watching Mary Poppins.


----------



## Guccig

Wordsworth said:


> Thanks! I got it by calling around the Mulberry stores on Boxing Day - eventually found it in stock at the Covent Garden store and they posted it out.
> 
> I think someone (Jan, maybe?) posted details of a HOF store that had primroses in the sale - there's one on luisaviaroma but it's still full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all! I also suspect that at least one of you was watching Mary Poppins.




Thanks Wordsworth I just got through to mulberry and they have given me a list to call tomorrow.
Meanwhile can you describe the inside as I have never seen one- thanks and hope you don't mind


----------



## Wordsworth

Guccig said:


> Thanks Wordsworth I just got through to mulberry and they have given me a list to call tomorrow.
> Meanwhile can you describe the inside as I have never seen one- thanks and hope you don't mind



It's one open space on the inside, with the small zipped pocket against the back. There's also a slim pocket on the back. You can see shots of the inside here

http://www.luisaviaroma.com/productid/itemcode/58I-A3S007/lang_EN


----------



## Guccig

Wordsworth said:


> It's one open space on the inside, with the small zipped pocket against the back. There's also a slim pocket on the back. You can see shots of the inside here
> 
> http://www.luisaviaroma.com/productid/itemcode/58I-A3S007/lang_EN




Thanks for that - I am going to hunt for one tomorrow. I had seen the black one at HOF but being black didn't even look at it - wish I had now,just to get an idea.


----------



## Wordsworth

Guccig said:


> Thanks for that - I am going to hunt for one tomorrow. I had seen the black one at HOF but being black didn't even look at it - wish I had now,just to get an idea.



It looks like a red one has just been listed on eBay, not sure if it's authentic but I'm sure the lovely ladies on the authentication thread could help.


----------



## MsSJones

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> 
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> 
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> 
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> 
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> 
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> 
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> 
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> 
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!




Soooooo pretty!!!


----------



## jp23

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!



Wooooowy wow! Lol! It took me more than one look through to see everything great collection!!
I love this thread lol!


----------



## princesspig

My Mulberry bags:






Postman's Lock Tote in Bright Coral soft goat
black Darwin Brooke
oak Darwin Bayswater
purple Margaret (I don't remember leather type or what the correct name of the colour is though)
black silky snake Bayswater
Blueberry Mitzy pouch in creased patent
Mini Alexa - I don't remember the name of the colour, but I guess it could be Bright Cabbage.
Heart-shaped purse in red - I honestly don't remember the name of the colour of this either.
Pink Champagne Alexa
Purple Lizzie.
Small leather goods - calendar in oak Congo, purse with postman's lock in ochre, black key purse in soft glove. Hetty wallet in black. 

My mum is currently borrowing my chocolate Emmy and a pale pink bag that I don't remember the name of, but it's soft (matte) glove leather I think.


----------



## beaver232

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!


Such a lovely presentation of a classy. Ollie toon. Congrats xxx


----------



## beaver232

princesspig said:


> My Mulberry bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postman's Lock Tote in Bright Coral soft goat
> black Darwin Brooke
> oak Darwin Bayswater
> purple Margaret (I don't remember leather type or what the correct name of the colour is though)
> black silky snake Bayswater
> Blueberry Mitzy pouch in creased patent
> Mini Alexa - I don't remember the name of the colour, but I guess it could be Bright Cabbage.
> Heart-shaped purse in red - I honestly don't remember the name of the colour of this either.
> Pink Champagne Alexa
> Purple Lizzie.
> Small leather goods - calendar in oak Congo, purse with postman's lock in ochre, black key purse in soft glove. Hetty wallet in black.
> 
> My mum is currently borrowing my chocolate Emmy and a pale pink bag that I don't remember the name of, but it's soft (matte) glove leather I think.


Wow!  I love them all..I'd choose each and every one too. Congratulations! X


----------



## Peaches101

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!



Wow, I just kept scrolling down the page and the collection just continued on and on. Fabulous collection. I love every one of the little blighters .


----------



## Ria2011

princesspig said:


> My Mulberry bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postman's Lock Tote in Bright Coral soft goat
> black Darwin Brooke
> oak Darwin Bayswater
> purple Margaret (I don't remember leather type or what the correct name of the colour is though)
> black silky snake Bayswater
> Blueberry Mitzy pouch in creased patent
> Mini Alexa - I don't remember the name of the colour, but I guess it could be Bright Cabbage.
> Heart-shaped purse in red - I honestly don't remember the name of the colour of this either.
> Pink Champagne Alexa
> Purple Lizzie.
> Small leather goods - calendar in oak Congo, purse with postman's lock in ochre, black key purse in soft glove. Hetty wallet in black.
> 
> My mum is currently borrowing my chocolate Emmy and a pale pink bag that I don't remember the name of, but it's soft (matte) glove leather I think.


Beautiful collection princesspig, loving the different colours


----------



## jp23

princesspig said:


> My Mulberry bags:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Postman's Lock Tote in Bright Coral soft goat
> black Darwin Brooke
> oak Darwin Bayswater
> purple Margaret (I don't remember leather type or what the correct name of the colour is though)
> black silky snake Bayswater
> Blueberry Mitzy pouch in creased patent
> Mini Alexa - I don't remember the name of the colour, but I guess it could be Bright Cabbage.
> Heart-shaped purse in red - I honestly don't remember the name of the colour of this either.
> Pink Champagne Alexa
> Purple Lizzie.
> Small leather goods - calendar in oak Congo, purse with postman's lock in ochre, black key purse in soft glove. Hetty wallet in black.
> 
> My mum is currently borrowing my chocolate Emmy and a pale pink bag that I don't remember the name of, but it's soft (matte) glove leather I think.



Love alllll the colors!!!!


----------



## daisyw

My small (but perfectly formed!) family! 
Black Soft Grain with Nickel Bays
Black Soft Grain with Nickel Continental Wallet
Deer Brown Grainy Print Del Rey

The del rey is a new addition, just bought her today!


----------



## Ria2011

daisyw said:


> My small (but perfectly formed!) family! The del rey is a new addition, just bought her today!


They're all stunning daisyw - loving the del rey at the moment!


----------



## lulu09

daisyw said:


> My small (but perfectly formed!) family!
> Black Soft Grain with Nickel Bays
> Black Soft Grain with Nickel Continental Wallet
> Deer Brown Grainy Print Del Rey
> 
> The del rey is a new addition, just bought her today!



Beautiful classic bags... Lovely!


----------



## Elendil

Louliu71 said:


> Love effie and the bag that looks like a Roxy, excuse my ignorance


 
Thank you! (The small Roxy is a Rosemary)


----------



## jp23

Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!




The everyday work horses 





The girly bags





The wild bags!


----------



## daisyw

lulu09 said:


> Beautiful classic bags... Lovely!





Ria2011 said:


> They're all stunning daisyw - loving the del rey at the moment!



Thank you both! I'm so happy with them.


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418


Love your collection jp23!


----------



## lulu09

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418




Fantastic collection!! Especially love your valentine alexa, but I'm biased!


----------



## Louliu71

All stunning bags, made me think all I need now is a Lexie and then I'd be content as long as I bam myself from TpF!


----------



## Fommom

This time last year I was saving for my first ever mulberry! I bought my beautiful black grainy print bayswater with nickel hardware in February. Since then she has been joined by some eBay bargains-chestnut/brown vintage bowling style bag (no idea what it's called but the leather is tdf!!), putty smudged leopard bayswater, vintage  red printed leather agenda (my "reward" following an "outstanding" inspection in my wee school, and my new "baby" a silver millennium mulberry bought as a "to me/from me" xmas gift from Labels Most Wanted! I am thrilled with my family! I honestly NEVER thought I'd own one mulberry, never mind 5!!  I don't think I'll ever be able to justify a new bag again but I'd still like to add a chocolate bayswater-plain or printed and something in oak-maybe a phoebe-and a purse or two!! But those are pipe dreams at the minute as funds are limited!! I'm contenting myself with polishing my family for 2014!


----------



## Fommom

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418



Lovely!! I especially love your tiger bag!!


----------



## Peaches101

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418



Fab! I love your collection. In particular the "girly bags"


----------



## CPrincessUK

Great collection. And well done on the ofsted outstanding.



Fommom said:


> This time last year I was saving for my first ever mulberry! I bought my beautiful black grainy print bayswater with nickel hardware in February. Since then she has been joined by some eBay bargains-chestnut/brown vintage bowling style bag (no idea what it's called but the leather is tdf!!), putty smudged leopard bayswater, vintage  red printed leather agenda (my "reward" following an "outstanding" inspection in my wee school, and my new "baby" a silver millennium mulberry bought as a "to me/from me" xmas gift from Labels Most Wanted! I am thrilled with my family! I honestly NEVER thought I'd own one mulberry, never mind 5!!  I don't think I'll ever be able to justify a new bag again but I'd still like to add a chocolate bayswater-plain or printed and something in oak-maybe a phoebe-and a purse or two!! But those are pipe dreams at the minute as funds are limited!! I'm contenting myself with polishing my family for 2014!
> 
> View attachment 2446569


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fabulous collection jp23


----------



## CPrincessUK

Wordsworth said:


> First collection pic with today's new arrival, Primrose. Light's poor because it's dark and wet here, but hopefully you get the idea!
> 
> From the top left:
> 
> Black/nickel Bays & graphite Bays (very squishy now!)
> Rouge noir Bays & blush(?) SBS
> Woven trim berry Alexa, plum Alexa Clutch & oak Alexa (both Alexas are regular size)
> Red Primrose, Valentine's pouch & black forest Del Rey
> Deer brown regular Lily, black/nickel medium Lily & black/nickel regular Lily with Maggie (stone) & Ava (watermelon) purses
> Regular Taylor, Postman's lock clutch (both black) & EW Maggie (stone)
> Vanilla Emmy & metallic black Mabel
> 
> I definitely don't need any more Mulberries...wanting more is an entirely different thing!


I am speechless by the fabulousness of your collection.


----------



## DebbieC

Fommom said:


> This time last year I was saving for my first ever mulberry! I bought my beautiful black grainy print bayswater with nickel hardware in February. Since then she has been joined by some eBay bargains-chestnut/brown vintage bowling style bag (no idea what it's called but the leather is tdf!!), putty smudged leopard bayswater, vintage  red printed leather agenda (my "reward" following an "outstanding" inspection in my wee school, and my new "baby" a silver millennium mulberry bought as a "to me/from me" xmas gift from Labels Most Wanted! I am thrilled with my family! I honestly NEVER thought I'd own one mulberry, never mind 5!!  I don't think I'll ever be able to justify a new bag again but I'd still like to add a chocolate bayswater-plain or printed and something in oak-maybe a phoebe-and a purse or two!! But those are pipe dreams at the minute as funds are limited!! I'm contenting myself with polishing my family for 2014!
> 
> View attachment 2446569




Nice collection!

Your story sounds similar to mine. This time last year I was also saving for my first mulberry, black grainy print bays with soft gold hardware! Finally got her about aug/September time, fast forward a few months and I also have 5 M bags when at one point I never thought I'd be lucky enough to own one! Deffo trying to go on a bag ban for 2014, although I can't make any promises if they're good deals


----------



## Guccig

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418




Wow what a fabulous collection!!!


----------



## DebbieC

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418




Love your collection!


----------



## Bagstar

Lovely Collections Everyone


----------



## Kellys27

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418


great bags.


----------



## Wordsworth

MsSJones said:


> Soooooo pretty!!!





jp23 said:


> Wooooowy wow! Lol! It took me more than one look through to see everything great collection!!
> I love this thread lol!





beaver232 said:


> Such a lovely presentation of a classy. Ollie toon. Congrats xxx





Peaches101 said:


> Wow, I just kept scrolling down the page and the collection just continued on and on. Fabulous collection. I love every one of the little blighters .





CPrincessUK said:


> I am speechless by the fabulousness of your collection.



Thanks all. 

The bad thing about this thread is that it highlights lots of lovely bags I don't yet own, LOL.


----------



## jp23

Wordsworth said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> The bad thing about this thread is that it highlights lots of lovely bags I don't yet own, LOL.



The keyword there is yet  lol! but when they keep coming out with more bags my wish list gets longer!!!! it's super frustrating HAHAHAHAHA one bag at a time! 


thank you guys for the lovely compliments on my collection it's taken a lot of overtime at work but soooo worth it


----------



## Peaches101

Can't wait to figure out how to upload pics so I can post my little Baggie familly  x".......it's not a big as most of you ladies collections but I think it's pretty cute so far x


----------



## Dovey123

Peaches101 said:


> Can't wait to figure out how to upload pics so I can post my little Baggie familly  x".......it's not a big as most of you ladies collections but I think it's pretty cute so far x


 LOL Im not the only techi-phobe on here then ?


----------



## Peaches101

Dovey123 said:


> LOL Im not the only techi-phobe on here then ?



Hubs tells me to use photo bucket (whatever that is)


----------



## handbagahholic

My current mulberry family


----------



## jp23

handbagahholic said:


> My current mulberry family
> View attachment 2447869



Awesome family! How's that calf hair alexa treating you? Any balding or shedding?


----------



## handbagahholic

Hmm yes jp there has been alittle I've not used her much only for around 4 days just after I got her last summer And I couldn't have her close to me or she would malt on clothes, I do feel bad having such a beautiful bag and not using her much


----------



## jp23

handbagahholic said:


> Hmm yes jp there has been alittle I've not used her much only for around 4 days just after I got her last summer And I couldn't have her close to me or she would malt on clothes, I do feel bad having such a beautiful bag and not using her much



Yeah I recently bought a calf hair bag too I used her once and the corners already shed! I bought her on eBay but I checked the corners when it arrived and it was fine BNWT! I used it one day for an hour or so and when I got home the corners were somewhat bald! I babied it like crazy! I'm really disappointed I'm trying to contact mulberry about it but I don't know if they'll do anything because I didn't purchase it from them.. I think it's still a matter of quality though because it should not bald that much after one use for such a short amount of time. we've got a number of calf hair bags that come into my work that are much older without this problem yet. Ill keep you updated on their response!


----------



## Ria2011

handbagahholic said:


> My current mulberry family
> View attachment 2447869


Beautiful family handbagaholic - loving the lily,del rey & carter


----------



## Elendil

handbagahholic said:


> My current mulberry family
> View attachment 2447869




Lovely family!


----------



## handbagahholic

Thankyou  I've not used Carter's for a while but they're really spacious


----------



## wee drop o bush

My newest addition


----------



## Peaches101

I'm really not sure if this is going to work but hey ho. Wish me luck.........My 1st ever attempt at photbucket.

A pic of my lovely ladies (pre jan sale) will post my new addition very soon hopefully, 

http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums...eabe7c4836c5d4be266710c7f6ab5_zps80ff31f2.jpg


----------



## batfish

Peaches101 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is going to work but hey ho. Wish me luck.........My 1st ever attempt at photbucket.
> 
> A pic of my lovely ladies (pre jan sale) will post my new addition very soon hopefully,
> 
> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums...eabe7c4836c5d4be266710c7f6ab5_zps80ff31f2.jpg


Lovely collection and your photobucket link works for me!


----------



## batfish

handbagahholic said:


> My current mulberry family
> View attachment 2447869


Beautiful.  I love your Alexa.  Not sure if you know this already, but your HG (flame exotic tweed) was in Shepton Mallet last week.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Love them, I have an Araline too


----------



## Ria2011

Peaches101 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is going to work but hey ho. Wish me luck.........My 1st ever attempt at photbucket.
> 
> A pic of my lovely ladies (pre jan sale) will post my new addition very soon hopefully,
> 
> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums...eabe7c4836c5d4be266710c7f6ab5_zps80ff31f2.jpg


Lovely family pic peaches - loving your bays & alexa


----------



## DebbieC

Peaches101 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is going to work but hey ho. Wish me luck.........My 1st ever attempt at photbucket.
> 
> 
> 
> A pic of my lovely ladies (pre jan sale) will post my new addition very soon hopefully,
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums...eabe7c4836c5d4be266710c7f6ab5_zps80ff31f2.jpg




Love the Alexa!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

Peaches101 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is going to work but hey ho. Wish me luck.........My 1st ever attempt at photbucket.
> 
> A pic of my lovely ladies (pre jan sale) will post my new addition very soon hopefully,
> 
> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums...eabe7c4836c5d4be266710c7f6ab5_zps80ff31f2.jpg



Beautiful collection peaches! Hope you don't mind I've posted the photo?


----------



## daisyw

Peaches101 said:


> I'm really not sure if this is going to work but hey ho. Wish me luck.........My 1st ever attempt at photbucket.
> 
> A pic of my lovely ladies (pre jan sale) will post my new addition very soon hopefully,
> 
> http://i1011.photobucket.com/albums...eabe7c4836c5d4be266710c7f6ab5_zps80ff31f2.jpg



Love the wallet!


----------



## Peaches101

gunsandbanjos said:


> Beautiful collection peaches! Hope you don't mind I've posted the photo?



Thanks Gunsandbanjos. I am glad you did. I would have done it myself if I had the know how


----------



## Peaches101

batfish said:


> Lovely collection and your photobucket link works for me!





wee drop o bush said:


> Love them, I have an Araline too





Ria2011 said:


> Lovely family pic peaches - loving your bays & alexa





DebbieC said:


> Love the Alexa!





daisyw said:


> Love the wallet!



Thanks ladies x


----------



## AlexSophia

sarajane said:


> OK, Miss Naggy pants (aka Jo, hee hee) here's mine!
> Black Alana, chocolate & oak Soho (original version, lavender Martha, magenta Hanover, tangerine Araline.
> Then we have black congo Helier (first ever Mulberry bag), brown congo flap purse, red congo zip around purse, black congo cosmetics bag (had this forever & it's still going strong), black congo agenda (use this everyday) black congo pocket agenda.


Beautiful collection. I will post pics of mine tomorrow.


----------



## Peaches101

The gang (revised) please excuse the posture of Araline. She is an utter slob! Absolutely lowers the tone for the ladies all sitting pretty  x


----------



## Dovey123

http://s875.photobucket.com/user/traceyblyden/media/IMG_5090_zps76c8eac5.jpg.html


----------



## Dovey123

Dovey123 said:


> http://s875.photobucket.com/user/traceyblyden/media/IMG_5090_zps76c8eac5.jpg.html


Have I finally managed to upload a pic of my family ?? :/


----------



## Dovey123

Peaches101 said:


> The gang (revised) please excuse the posture of Araline. She is an utter slob! Absolutely lowers the tone for the ladies all sitting pretty  x


 Lovely family you have there Peaches


----------



## daisyw

Dovey123 said:


> Have I finally managed to upload a pic of my family ?? :/



You have!  Lovely colours. They remind me of summer!


----------



## Dovey123

Dovey123 said:


> Have I finally managed to upload a pic of my family ?? :/


There will be another addition tomorrow !! 


And the Giraffe is a gift for my soon to be born Grandson   


There will be no stopping the uploads now I have (sort of) learnt !!


----------



## Peaches101

Dovey123 said:


> http://s875.photobucket.com/user/traceyblyden/media/IMG_5090_zps76c8eac5.jpg.html



Woohoo! Well done dovey. They are fab. Next time u upload click the link that says "IMG code" and it will copy the actual photo. Good init? Lol x


----------



## Dovey123

Peaches101 said:


> Woohoo! Well done dovey. They are fab. Next time u upload click the link that says "IMG code" and it will copy the actual photo. Good init? Lol x[/QUOTE
> Im learning ... Who said you cant teach an old dog new tricks


----------



## melonsox

Dovey123 said:


> http://s875.photobucket.com/user/traceyblyden/media/IMG_5090_zps76c8eac5.jpg.html



Fab collection x


----------



## girl_chill

My small but growing family...


----------



## melonsox

jp23 said:


> Woooo it's been an expensive year! Heres my collection going into the new year!!
> 
> View attachment 2446414
> 
> 
> The everyday work horses
> View attachment 2446416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags
> View attachment 2446417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wild bags!
> View attachment 2446418



Amazing!!!! All so gorgeous xx


----------



## melonsox

girl_chill said:


> My small but growing family...



A beautiful family - the start of many I suspect xx


----------



## melonsox

Peaches101 said:


> The gang (revised) please excuse the posture of Araline. She is an utter slob! Absolutely lowers the tone for the ladies all sitting pretty  x



All beautiful xx


----------



## Peaches101

girl_chill said:


> My small but growing family...



Lovely. Love ur lexi with trim x


----------



## Peaches101

melonsox said:


> All beautiful xx



Thank you melonsox.


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> http://s875.photobucket.com/user/traceyblyden/media/IMG_5090_zps76c8eac5.jpg.html


Gorgeous family Dovey123- your grape lexie looks a lovely electric blue!


----------



## Ria2011

Peaches101 said:


> The gang (revised) please excuse the posture of Araline. She is an utter slob! Absolutely lowers the tone for the ladies all sitting pretty  x


Still looks lovely nonetheless!


----------



## MetalliKat

my beautiful petrol Brynn! My most used Mulberry, though I only have 3! Will add a photo of my SBS and Alexa when I actually get the Alexa (In transit!)


----------



## AlexSophia

What's wrong with me!? I can google these pages all day . Beautiful collection!


----------



## Louliu71

MetalliKat said:


> View attachment 2449672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beautiful petrol Brynn! My most used Mulberry, though I only have 3! Will add a photo of my SBS and Alexa when I actually get the Alexa (In transit!)



I saw a cute small oak Bryn today, really regret not picking one of these up. I really do like these


----------



## Louliu71

Great collections, I love the different colours, bit like my boring black collection!


----------



## Peaches101

Ria2011 said:


> Still looks lovely nonetheless!



Thanks Ria. I love her (although I dont use her often) she is my kind of "no need to baby, grab and go, don't be afraid to put on the floor" bag! Lol, she has a large scratch on the PM lock which helps. Also, my 1st M bag x


----------



## Peaches101

MetalliKat said:


> View attachment 2449672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beautiful petrol Brynn! My most used Mulberry, though I only have 3! Will add a photo of my SBS and Alexa when I actually get the Alexa (In transit!)



Great colour! Love it


----------



## Ria2011

A slight update on my collection, although I couldn't be bothered to bring them all out so I thought I'd take a pic of the latest additions. However the chestnut trout was rehomed to my best friend & the red bayswater is on its way out along with the chloe marcie to make room for a deer brown del rey and the black del rey pictured. One in, one out! I have to admit that the sofa isn't for me


----------



## Peaches101

Ria2011 said:


> A slight update on my collection, although I couldn't be bothered to bring them all out so I thought I'd take a pic of the latest additions. However the chestnut trout was rehomed to my best friend & the red bayswater is on its way out along with the chloe marcie to make room for a deer brown del rey and the black del rey pictured. One in, one out! I have to admit that the sofa isn't for me



Your heather Lily Is absolutely stunning! I want one x


----------



## inkkumaa

I love the way the heather lily stands out in the last pic, makes me want one!


----------



## JuiceBox

Here's mine so far, I have a oak rosemary, oak alana purse (I think?), a rio julie and a goatskin east west (colour was described as mushroom but I think it's stone, .. so.. not sure!) 
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Ria2011

Peaches101 said:


> Your heather Lily Is absolutely stunning! I want one x





inkkumaa said:


> I love the way the heather lily stands out in the last pic, makes me want one!



Thanks ladies, I love heather lily too : )


----------



## pandako

My new soft grain black bays with nickel h/w arrived!
The leather texture of the flap and the front body is not equal - leather on the left side is more smooth and the grains look little bit bigger. This makes a wrinkle on the left side.
Anyway, I think she will be more smooth and softer entirely soon and I love her so much!


----------



## Ria2011

pandako said:


> My new soft grain black bays with nickel h/w arrived!
> The leather texture of the flap and the front body is not equal - leather on the left side is more smooth and the grains look little bit bigger. This makes a wrinkle on the left side.
> Anyway, I think she will be more smooth and softer entirely soon and I love her so much!


Lovely bays collection pandako


----------



## gunsandbanjos

pandako said:


> My new soft grain black bays with nickel h/w arrived!
> The leather texture of the flap and the front body is not equal - leather on the left side is more smooth and the grains look little bit bigger. This makes a wrinkle on the left side.
> Anyway, I think she will be more smooth and softer entirely soon and I love her so much!



Gorgeous collection of bays! I have the same tooled bays


----------



## Sammiantha

pandako said:


> My new soft grain black bays with nickel h/w arrived!
> 
> The leather texture of the flap and the front body is not equal - leather on the left side is more smooth and the grains look little bit bigger. This makes a wrinkle on the left side.
> 
> Anyway, I think she will be more smooth and softer entirely soon and I love her so much!




Beautiful!! Classic bags in beautiful colours.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My updated alexa family...
	

		
			
		

		
	





OS Alexa's in flame ss,suede mini leopard,light oak veg tan,
reg heavy suede tassel bag ink blue,
LE fox lock nubuck maxi grain.


----------



## Allla

I'm new to the Purse Forum.....
How do I post pictures of my Mulberry Family ?
Thanks in Advance.
Allla


----------



## wee drop o bush

Allla said:


> I'm new to the Purse Forum.....
> 
> How do I post pictures of my Mulberry Family ?
> 
> Thanks in Advance.
> 
> Allla




Use the purse forum app as it's so easy to post photos from there.
If you can't do that, upload your pictures to photobucket and copy/paste the 'forum' urls. 
But the first option is easier.


----------



## JuiceBox

JuiceBox said:


> Here's mine so far, I have a oak rosemary, oak alana purse (I think?), a rio julie and a goatskin east west (colour was described as mushroom but I think it's stone, .. so.. not sure!)
> Thank you for letting me share



Does anyone know the colour of my east west? I'm trying to identify it, I think it's stone but not sure. I was thinking of asking in the forum cos mulberry mushroom doesn't bring up any results on google. Thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

There was a mushroom bays clutch on the nest ...it you look at sold items and I think someone oh ere has a mushroom bays...from memory they are quite pale creamy with a slight tinge of pink....though think labels most wanted had a mushroom east west recently too which was darker...I have a taupe bays and roxy in my albums if you want to look and compare


----------



## JuiceBox

elvisfan4life said:


> There was a mushroom bays clutch on the nest ...it you look at sold items and I think someone oh ere has a mushroom bays...from memory they are quite pale creamy with a slight tinge of pink....though think labels most wanted had a mushroom east west recently too which was darker...I have a taupe bays and roxy in my albums if you want to look and compare


Ah right, thanks! Yeah I bought the labels most wanted one. It's such an odd colour! Like grey browny. I will have a look  thanks


----------



## aerinha

My Polly push lock in conker. Not pictured my Cookie sbs in fudge


----------



## gilson854

I love the conker colour!!

My Mulberry family so far...(much to the disapproval of my hubby!):






Love them all but faves of the moment are emerald alexa and oak Eddie satchel. Hope you like!  Xx


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## gilson854

Sorry meant 'effie' satchel!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## AlexSophia

pandako said:


> My new soft grain black bays with nickel h/w arrived!
> The leather texture of the flap and the front body is not equal - leather on the left side is more smooth and the grains look little bit bigger. This makes a wrinkle on the left side.
> Anyway, I think she will be more smooth and softer entirely soon and I love her so much!


I just got a black bayswater in natural veg leather. Now I wish I found a second hand DARWIN one as I just love the darwin leather. Have you seen an aged NVL edition? Thank you


----------



## Nadyt

My Beautiful 'BAD BOY BAYSWATER'


----------



## wee drop o bush

gilson854 said:


> I love the conker colour!!
> 
> My Mulberry family so far...(much to the disapproval of my hubby!):
> 
> View attachment 2455587
> View attachment 2455588
> View attachment 2455589
> 
> 
> Love them all but faves of the moment are emerald alexa and oak Eddie satchel. Hope you like!  Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Your collection is just WOW!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Nadyt said:


> My Beautiful 'BAD BOY BAYSWATER'


----------



## Peaches101

Nadyt said:


> My Beautiful 'BAD BOY BAYSWATER'



Love it! X


----------



## gilson854

wee drop o bush said:


> Your collection is just WOW!!!



Thanks so much wee drop o bush! My love for Mulberry is not healthy but I'm glad I can talk all about it on this site  Xx


----------



## jp23

gilson854 said:


> I love the conker colour!!
> 
> My Mulberry family so far...(much to the disapproval of my hubby!):
> 
> View attachment 2455587
> View attachment 2455588
> View attachment 2455589
> 
> 
> Love them all but faves of the moment are emerald alexa and oak Eddie satchel. Hope you like!  Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Totally in love with your emerald lexie! Such a cool girl bag! HAHAHAHA and its ok my boyfriend complains about me bags but he spends the same on his music so  lol


----------



## inkkumaa

Nadyt said:


> My Beautiful 'BAD BOY BAYSWATER'



Oooh, gorgeous!!


----------



## gilson854

Nadyt said:


> My Beautiful 'BAD BOY BAYSWATER'



Gorgeous!! What could be better than Mulberry + leopard print!! Xx


----------



## gilson854

jp23 said:


> Totally in love with your emerald lexie! Such a cool girl bag! HAHAHAHA and its ok my boyfriend complains about me bags but he spends the same on his music so  lol



Thanks jp23! I just love the emerald colour and the fact it's quite structured - drives me nuts when my bags go all floppy (my mole grey sparkle tweed very bad for that) Xx


----------



## gilson854

gilson854 said:


> Thanks jp23! I just love the emerald colour and the fact it's quite structured - drives me nuts when my bags go all floppy (my mole grey sparkle tweed very bad for that) Xx



Should have said mole grey sparkle tweed bayswater bad for that (baby brain!!) Xx


----------



## Nadyt

I've had some bags in my time but my Mulberry Bayswater is my Favourite. I'm sure it was made with me in mind!  All the bags posted on here are lush! WE ARE VERY LUCKY GALS!!! &#55357;&#56856;


----------



## Ria2011

gilson854 said:


> I love the conker colour!!
> 
> My Mulberry family so far...(much to the disapproval of my hubby!):
> 
> View attachment 2455587
> View attachment 2455588
> View attachment 2455589
> 
> 
> Love them all but faves of the moment are emerald alexa and oak Eddie satchel. Hope you like!  Xx
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


Gorgeous family gilson!


----------



## gilson854

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous family gilson!



Thanks  Problem is I want to keep adding to it! He he Xx


----------



## Grenada

Hi just love your Emerald Alexa what a gorgeous colour bag it really oozes class x


----------



## gilson854

Grenada said:


> Hi just love your Emerald Alexa what a gorgeous colour bag it really oozes class x



Thanks Grenada! I'm just a lil bit in love with it!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Nadyt said:


> My Beautiful 'BAD BOY BAYSWATER'


I love this bad boy bays. Congrats!!


----------



## AlexSophia

Beautiful. I'm going to faint LOL


----------



## inkkumaa

My small and merry family


----------



## mapetitevie

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family


Oh wow, that is a beautiful and varied collection!


----------



## gilson854

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family



Wow such a pretty collection! Bayswater is such a gorgeous colour Xx


----------



## DebbieC

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family




What a pretty collection


----------



## jp23

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family



Oooooo what soft colors so pretty!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family


love your family. Gorgeous elegant and feminine colours


----------



## inkkumaa

Thank you mapetitevie, gilson854, DebbieC, jp23 and CPrincessUK!


----------



## girl_chill

It's growing... 3 in less than a year!


----------



## Anxious

Hope I'm doing this right. If so, you will see a pic of my girls. They were being a bit unruly in the photos.


----------



## inkkumaa

I'm so relieved that berry Alexa is out of stock, it looks so delicious I would have hard time not to taste it.


----------



## Dovey123

Anxious said:


> Hope I'm doing this right. If so, you will see a pic of my girls. They were being a bit unruly in the photos.



WOW  Beautiful collection


----------



## Dovey123

girl_chill said:


> It's growing... 3 in less than a year!


Lovely little family you have


----------



## elvisfan4life

Anxious said:


> Hope I'm doing this right. If so, you will see a pic of my girls. They were being a bit unruly in the photos.



You love the classic shares don't you....love the accessories


----------



## Anxious

Thanks peeps
Yes, I always go for cross body bags - usually square and preferably with a little handle too.
Must branch out and go for more colours. Feeling very jealous of the pretty lilys and alexas.


----------



## girl_chill

Dovey123 said:


> Lovely little family you have



Thanks... It's so hard to keep it small with all the beautiful Mulberry bags... The insane pricing surely does the job to prevent me from indulging too much.


----------



## Dovey123

girl_chill said:


> Thanks... It's so hard to keep it small with all the beautiful Mulberry bags... The insane pricing surely does the job to prevent me from indulging too much.


OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .


Then NO MORE ....until summer sales 


Unless I see an offer I cant refuse


----------



## Anxious

Dovey123 said:


> OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .
> 
> 
> Then NO MORE ....until summer sales
> 
> 
> Unless I see an offer I cant refuse



9 since October! Fantastic! Makes me feel much better.


----------



## gilson854

Dovey123 said:


> OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .
> 
> 
> Then NO MORE ....until summer sales
> 
> 
> Unless I see an offer I cant refuse



Can't wait to see your Mulberry family  Xx


----------



## Louliu71

Anxious said:


> Hope I'm doing this right. If so, you will see a pic of my girls. They were being a bit unruly in the photos.



Great collection, you are like me, need to eventually get something other than black.  At least you have oak in yours, I just have black


----------



## Louliu71

girl_chill said:


> It's growing... 3 in less than a year!



Lovely variety if colours and styles, great collection


----------



## Louliu71

Dovey123 said:


> OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .
> 
> 
> Then NO MORE ....until summer sales
> 
> 
> Unless I see an offer I cant refuse




OMG.... Is that a record for so many items on a short space of time? Looking forward to seeing thrm


----------



## Ria2011

Anxious said:


> Hope I'm doing this right. If so, you will see a pic of my girls. They were being a bit unruly in the photos.


Gorgeous, classic collection anxious


----------



## DebbieC

Dovey123 said:


> OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .
> 
> 
> Then NO MORE ....until summer sales
> 
> 
> Unless I see an offer I cant refuse




Wow good going! This makes me feel better, I've bought 5 since September


----------



## Anxious

Louliu71 said:


> Great collection, you are like me, need to eventually get something other than black.  At least you have oak in yours, I just have black


Ha! exactly. think i can only go as far as grey though...


----------



## Anxious

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous, classic collection anxious


Thanks


----------



## zaraha

My small DR Collection at the moment.  I love DR style but hoping to add a clutch and tote soon ( they are on their way )


----------



## gilson854

zaraha said:


> My small DR Collection at the moment.  I love DR style but hoping to add a clutch and tote soon ( they are on their way )
> View attachment 2462138
> 
> View attachment 2462139



They are beautiful - I love the turtle HW! Xx


----------



## Anxious

Beautiful. Want the turtle.


----------



## Guccig

zaraha said:


> My small DR Collection at the moment.  I love DR style but hoping to add a clutch and tote soon ( they are on their way )
> View attachment 2462138
> 
> View attachment 2462139




I love the turtle too - soooo nice


----------



## zaraha

gilson854 said:


> They are beautiful - I love the turtle HW! Xx







Anxious said:


> Beautiful. Want the turtle.







Guccig said:


> I love the turtle too - soooo nice




Thank you ladies, I have been using my croc daily, l fell in love with the turtle first time I saw it.  Cute Turtle must have a heavy shell - is kind of heavy though lol.


----------



## Food Fash Fit

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family




Love that green Lily! What's the colour name?


----------



## Bagstar

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family





girl_chill said:


> It's growing... 3 in less than a year!





Anxious said:


> Hope I'm doing this right. If so, you will see a pic of my girls. They were being a bit unruly in the photos.





zaraha said:


> My small DR Collection at the moment.  I love DR style but hoping to add a clutch and tote soon ( they are on their way )
> View attachment 2462138
> 
> View attachment 2462139



Wow there are some fab collections here they are all very lovely. Congrats


----------



## girl_chill

Dovey123 said:


> OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .
> 
> 
> Then NO MORE ....until summer sales
> 
> 
> Unless I see an offer I cant refuse



WOW! I would love to see your haul... Please do share! Congrats for pulling that off


----------



## girl_chill

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely variety if colours and styles, great collection



Thanks...


----------



## girl_chill

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family



All in soft colors... They are adorable.  That blush Bayswater is TDF!  I've always wanted one but I can't pull off pastels.  

Yeah, the Berry Alexa caught me by surprise.  I went to the store with a mission to get a basic black Bayswater... Until I saw that Berry Alexa-- I couldn't let it go.


----------



## girl_chill

Bagstar said:


> Wow there are some fab collections here they are all very lovely. Congrats



Thanks!


----------



## Candysroom

inkkumaa said:


> My small and merry family




Oh that is a beautiful little family -especially love the sparkle leopard!


----------



## inkkumaa

Dovey123 said:


> OH how right you are on both !! I have got 9 pieces of Mulberry since early October !!Just waiting on a parcel then will post a family pic .
> 
> 
> Then NO MORE ....until summer sales
> 
> 
> Unless I see an offer I cant refuse



Hah, I feel so much better already. I thought 5 Mulberries in a month is baaad, but at least I'm not the only one with the disease. 



Food Fash Fit said:


> Love that green Lily! What's the colour name?


That's actually deer brown, it's really hard color to capture! 

Thank you Bagstar, girl_chill and Candysroom!


----------



## Candysroom

Updated Family:
Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak

Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays

Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington

First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!


----------



## inkkumaa

Lovely collection, Candysroom!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952



So love that hairy lily...I also used to have the dp foggy...and I think we may still be bag twins on one or two


----------



## JeniA

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952




Gorgeous! I have khaki bays too


----------



## Anxious

Wow! I think you've just about covered every eventuality there. Beautiful collection.


----------



## Dovey123

WOW !! Amazing !!


----------



## gilson854

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952




Amazing Mulberry family!!


----------



## Candysroom

Thanks Ladies. I M spending my day off gelling and spraying them all. If I don't pass out from Collonil  spray first !!!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

My up to date Mulberry family;


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

continued;


----------



## Dovey123

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090



Amazing  They are all stood to attention too !! And very photogenic


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Dovey123 said:


> Amazing  They are all stood to attention too !! And very photogenic



Thankyou! The Lilys weren't too well behaved, every time I was about to press the button on the camera the little blighters fell over!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Just stunning I love how you co ordinate can you give a colour blind helpless being a hand?


----------



## inkkumaa

iLuvBagsnChocs: Oh my, I think I'm gonna faint! That must be one of the most gorgeous collections I've seen! Looks like they all are in perfect condition as well!


----------



## lulu09

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090



Wow!!! What an amazing collection you have! Do you have a most loved/most used??


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

elvisfan4life said:


> Just stunning I love how you co ordinate can you give a colour blind helpless being a hand?



Thanks hun, of course I can, you only need ask. I am a bit of a matchy matchy person when it comes to accessories! 



lulu09 said:


> Wow!!! What an amazing collection you have! Do you have a most loved/most used??



Thankyou, ooooh thats a difficult one, I tend to rotate bags fairly regularly depending on what I'm wearing, but I'm pretty well covered colourwise for year round use! I like different ones for different reasons I suppose. Eggplant Bays does get a fair but of use, you're my bag twin on this one aren't you? 



inkkumaa said:


> iLuvBagsnChocs: Oh my, I think I'm gonna faint! That must be one of the most gorgeous collections I've seen! Looks like they all are in perfect condition as well!



Thankyou, yes they are all very babied & are all in beautiful condition. Had them all since new except Eggplant Bays & Oak Leopard Alexa although both of these were in immaculate condition when I got them.


----------



## honeydaze

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090


 
Oh. My. Gah.
Love, love, love everything!  Oh the cookies!  
:Sigh:


----------



## DebbieC

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090




Oh wow, what an amazing collection! Love everything!


----------



## Anxious

Love it all, especially the cookies and the little del ray. Amazing.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952




Oh Holy God!!!   
Edit: if you ever sell your Trippy Tiger Denim Bays please let me know where, as I've a real soft spot for Mulberry Denim. My first purchase was the Quilted Candy Pink Denim Lily


----------



## Food Fash Fit

inkkumaa said:


> Hah, I feel so much better already. I thought 5 Mulberries in a month is baaad, but at least I'm not the only one with the disease.
> 
> 
> That's actually deer brown, it's really hard color to capture!
> 
> Thank you Bagstar, girl_chill and Candysroom!



I just realised this in your other thread. Ha ha ha! Silly me, sorry!


----------



## lulu09

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Thankyou, ooooh thats a difficult one, I tend to rotate bags fairly regularly depending on what I'm wearing, but I'm pretty well covered colourwise for year round use! I like different ones for different reasons I suppose. Eggplant Bays does get a fair but of use, you're my bag twin on this one aren't you?



Yes, I have an Eggplant Bays - such a lovely rich colour isn't it and looks lovely with the gold hardware...


----------



## wee drop o bush

iluvbagsandchocs your collection is gorgeous 
I cannot wait till the weather is warm enough for me yo wear my new jelly sandals


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

honeydaze said:


> Oh. My. Gah.
> Love, love, love everything!  Oh the cookies!
> :Sigh:





DebbieC said:


> Oh wow, what an amazing collection! Love everything!





Anxious said:


> Love it all, especially the cookies and the little del ray. Amazing.



Thankyou! 



lulu09 said:


> Yes, I have an Eggplant Bays - such a lovely rich colour isn't it and looks lovely with the gold hardware...



One of the best colour Bays ever IMO! 



wee drop o bush said:


> iluvbagsandchocs your collection is gorgeous
> I cannot wait till the weather is warm enough for me yo wear my new jelly sandals



Thankyou! I wore mine quite a bit last summer, they're great cos if they get a bit dusty/dirty you can just wipe them over & they look all glossy & new again!


----------



## Candysroom

ILBNC

All gorgeous gorgeous and more gorgeous! Wow!


----------



## Candysroom

wee drop o bush said:


> Oh Holy God!!!
> Edit: if you ever sell your Trippy Tiger Denim Bays please let me know where, as I've a real soft spot for Mulberry Denim. My first purchase was the Quilted Candy Pink Denim Lily




Wee Drop I remember that you like a bit of denim too! I have only just got Trippy Tiger. I have the scarf to go as well and intend to spend Summer. 2014 wearing them both to death !!! They do turn up on nasty old Ebay so worth keeping an eye out?

When I went to Shepton Mallet before. Christmas they had some small TT bags in their clearance section...


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Candysroom said:


> ILBNC
> 
> All gorgeous gorgeous and more gorgeous! Wow!



Thankyou hun!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Candysroom said:


> Wee Drop I remember that you like a bit of denim too! I have only just got Trippy Tiger. I have the scarf to go as well and intend to spend Summer. 2014 wearing them both to death !!! They do turn up on nasty old Ebay so worth keeping an eye out?
> 
> When I went to Shepton Mallet before. Christmas they had some small TT bags in their clearance section...




Ooh! I must keep an eye out, thanks


----------



## jp23

AHHHHH these collections are killing me!!  I'm so dazzled!!! Hahahaha!


----------



## gilson854

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090



Absolutely amazing collection!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952


Wow! What a stunning family Candysroom, but I love your mole grey lily most of all!


----------



## Ria2011

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> continued;
> 
> View attachment 2463092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463094


Wow, wow, wow! What an amazing collection, all your items are gorgeous ILBNC!


----------



## zaraha

Candysroom said:


> Thanks Ladies. I M spending my day off gelling and spraying them all. If I don't pass out from Collonil  spray first !!!




Ha ha that's what I was thinking today - either passing out or getting high on Collonil spray lol. You have a lovely collection of bags!


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090


This is my bag heaven. Wonderful! Congratulations.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952


Absolutely wonderful collection. Congrats.


----------



## Louliu71

Amazing collection! 

I was 'eyeing' up a black mulberry on the tube yesterday as I'd not seem it before, it had to be genuine because you could see the craftsmanship in it, the quality thick leather and the detail was amazing. I was going to draw it (well try to!) to see if you ladies knew what it was- well I don't need to now as it must have been from the Babbington family. It was stunning and looked like new, clearly loved!

Congrats, lovely mix of bags


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952



A real feast for the eyes, Candy!  I particularly like the vanilla Babington - I've never seen one in irl!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

gilson854 said:


> Absolutely amazing collection!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Ria2011 said:


> Wow, wow, wow! What an amazing collection, all your items are gorgeous ILBNC!





CPrincessUK said:


> This is my bag heaven. Wonderful! Congratulations.



Thankyou!


----------



## bbagsforever

Here is a pic of my Mulberry tweed from last winter!


----------



## gilson854

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my Mulberry tweed from last winter!



Beautiful Xx


----------



## Charmaine13

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090



iLuvBagsnChocs, you have an AMAZING mulberry collection  I was wondering what colour is your heritage SBS?


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Charmaine13 said:


> iLuvBagsnChocs, you have an AMAZING mulberry collection  I was wondering what colour is your heritage SBS?



Thank you! The heritage sbs is Pheasant Green.


----------



## melonsox

.


----------



## melonsox

.


----------



## melonsox

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> continued;
> 
> View attachment 2463092
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463093
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463094



Candysroom your collection is to die for! Lusting after your heritage SBS and grey Bays. Oh and all of your scarves!

Fab xx


----------



## melonsox

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952



A m a z i n g!!!!! Love them xx


----------



## CPrincessUK

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my Mulberry tweed from last winter!


You look so chic.


----------



## JeniA

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my Mulberry tweed from last winter!




Love your bag, great outfit too!


----------



## DebbieC

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my Mulberry tweed from last winter!




I love your look here, and the bag of course


----------



## steph22

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090



I love how they all look brand new and perfect.


----------



## beaver232

bbagsforever said:


> Here is a pic of my Mulberry tweed from last winter!


Wow! X


----------



## beaver232

Candysroom said:


> Updated Family:
> Back row- Watermelon Sofia, Trippy Tiger Bays in Denim Blue, Ink Silky Snake Bays, Mitzy Messenger in oak
> 
> Third row- Khaki Bays, East West Bays in Chocolate, Graphite pebbled Bays
> 
> Second row- Deer Brown grainy calf Medium Lily, East West Bayswater in blush pebbled, Medium Lily in Mole Grey grainy calf, Vanilla Babington
> 
> First row-Printed Oak Alexa, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Foxglove and Birds Nest. Hair calf Lily in Brown Pony Print, Rosie Bayswater Belt Bag in Black and Heather and Double Pocket in Foggy Grey Nappa
> Currently not looking for anything else, hopefully got a bag in the right size, colour and mood for most occasions. But you can never say never!
> 
> View attachment 2462952


Wow! You've got a wonderful collection! Love the pretty vanilla x


----------



## beaver232

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> My up to date Mulberry family;
> 
> View attachment 2463088
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463089
> 
> 
> View attachment 2463090


Oooooh! I'd like to have access to this fabulous family! They're classy & immaculate! Great taste & all so very well picked as they're wearable! Iykwim x


----------



## Dovey123

My little family


----------



## JeniA

Dovey123 said:


> My little family




Gorgeous, especially love the emerald bays! And the petrol(?) bryn


----------



## Louliu71

Lovely collection very diversified colour and style wise


----------



## zaraha

Dovey123 said:


> My little family




Nice family, is that emerald bays from last season?


----------



## Dovey123

zaraha said:


> Nice family, is that emerald bays from last season?


Yes ,I think it is . I got her ,brand new from Mulberry store , October '13


----------



## zaraha

Dovey123 said:


> Yes ,I think it is . I got her ,brand new from Mulberry store , October '13




Beautiful.... Drooling ... Drooling and now dehydrated


----------



## beaver232

Dovey123 said:


> My little family


Ooh very eye catching! Glad that your mustard beauty arrived so quickly  she's striking! Enjoy picking which one to wear tomorrow x


----------



## Dovey123

beaver232 said:


> Ooh very eye catching! Glad that your mustard beauty arrived so quickly  she's striking! Enjoy picking which one to wear tomorrow x


Thanks Beaver .She arrived this morning .she is in VG condition .The only problem is the leather ,although lovely and soft ,is quite thin .So I will think about it over the weekend .
I have fallen in love with pickle green alexa after seeing her irl so may send Antony back and put towards lexie  
Once again ,many thanks for your help


----------



## beaver232

Dovey123 said:


> Thanks Beaver .She arrived this morning .she is in VG condition .The only problem is the leather ,although lovely and soft ,is quite thin .So I will think about it over the weekend .
> I have fallen in love with pickle green alexa after seeing her irl so may send Antony back and put towards lexie
> Once again ,many thanks for your help


I'm pleased to hear about the pickle Lexie. I fell straight away, head over heels!  Most comments have been negative but I'd love , love , love her!  I can't wait to see her if she becomes yours x


----------



## jp23

I'm dyyyyying to see more photos of the pickle alexa! It's very military green and I have so much that would match it but ok worried it would be more yellow in person D:


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> My little family


Lovely family Dovey, so many great bags!


----------



## melonsox

beaver232 said:


> I'm pleased to hear about the pickle Lexie. I fell straight away, head over heels!  Most comments have been negative but I'd love , love , love her!  I can't wait to see her if she becomes yours x



Great collection Dovey123!!! I love the pickle Lexie too - didn't think it would be my colour at all but so nice IRL xx


----------



## Dovey123

jp23 said:


> I'm dyyyyying to see more photos of the pickle alexa! It's very military green and I have so much that would match it but ok worried it would be more yellow in person D:


She really does look better IRL ,more olive .I cant stop thinking about her !! Wish I had taken a mod shot in store


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Here is mine


----------



## Louliu71

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 2468313



I love this collection, is it the angle of the photo or are the SBS different sizes? I am patiently waiting for a SBS in oak and hope she is a rich in colour as yours!


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Louliu71 said:


> I love this collection, is it the angle of the photo or are the SBS different sizes? I am patiently waiting for a SBS in oak and hope she is a rich in colour as yours!




Thank you 

They are the same size, the oak sbs is more stuffed than the black one  and the black one was placed slightly behind the oak so that could explain the size difference 

Have you ordered a Sbs online?


----------



## Louliu71

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Thank you
> 
> They are the same size, the oak sbs is more stuffed than the black one  and the black one was placed slightly behind the oak so that could explain the size difference
> 
> Have you ordered a Sbs online?



Thanks for that, they look perfect, i do like my bags full looking and not slouchy when they shouldn't be, I stuff mine when not in use too.

Um my quest for an oak SBs....

1st one was online from m.com, went straight back as had some blemishes on it, it was perfect apart from that in every other sense.

2nd one is currently in transit internally from HofF Meadowhall to HofF Brum as M'Hall had some issues with missing bags via their courier citilink and won't post. It's a customer return, but they tell me its perfect.... I prefer to buy IRL as really fussy. Lets wait and see what happens, a bit worried now as Moo said sale ends this weekend and I haven't actually paid for it, so hope they honour the sale price.


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks for that, they look perfect, i do like my bags full looking and not slouchy when they shouldn't be, I stuff mine when not in use too.
> 
> Um my quest for an oak SBs....
> 
> 1st one was online from m.com, went straight back as had some blemishes on it, it was perfect apart from that in every other sense.
> 
> 2nd one is currently in transit internally from HofF Meadowhall to HofF Brum as M'Hall had some issues with missing bags via their courier citilink and won't post. It's a customer return, but they tell me its perfect.... I prefer to buy IRL as really fussy. Lets wait and see what happens, a bit worried now as Moo said sale ends this weekend and I haven't actually paid for it, so hope they honour the sale price.



I hope it all turns out for you! And that your sbs is in perfect condition


----------



## MetalliKat

Can you spot my Mulbs?!  Spent the day coating some of my bags with Colonil gel and spray today and did an inventory!


----------



## Betsy2712

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 2468313





Louliu71 said:


> I love this collection, is it the angle of the photo or are the SBS different sizes? I am patiently waiting for a SBS in oak and hope she is a rich in colour as yours!





Sofie@Bxl said:


> Thank you
> 
> They are the same size, the oak sbs is more stuffed than the black one  and the black one was placed slightly behind the oak so that could explain the size difference
> 
> Have you ordered a Sbs online?




Gorgeous collection! Interesting seeing your pics of the oak and black as I am sure my black bag is smaller than the oak one..


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies


----------



## JeniA

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975




Amazing collection!

Especially love the medium lily, lizard emerald del ray/accessories and your red bays shoulder!


----------



## JeniA

JeniA said:


> Amazing collection!
> 
> Especially love the medium lily, lizard emerald del ray/accessories and your red bays shoulder!




Oh and your dog too!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Particularly love the Quilted Red Onion Lily (I go crazy for the quilted postmans locks) and your dog, is he/she a Shiba Inu? 
All your collection is fabulous


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thank you & yes, she's a shiba. She was in a pretty good mood today & stayed still for her modelling shoot


----------



## zaraha

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975




Your dog is so cute!!! And bags too


----------



## Candysroom

LiitlemissPeppa what a great collection - all wonderful choices


----------



## DebbieC

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975




What a fabulous collection, I love everything! Also love your dog


----------



## Ria2011

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 2468313





MetalliKat said:


> Can you spot my Mulbs?!  Spent the day coating some of my bags with Colonil gel and spray today and did an inventory!
> 
> View attachment 2468613





LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975



Beautiful collections ladies!!! So many stunning bags


----------



## honeydaze

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975


 
Love ALL of your babies!  Your furbaby is precious!


----------



## Louliu71

Amazing collection and cute dog!


----------



## daisyw

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975



Beautiful!


----------



## steph22

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975


 
What a lovely collection you have and a wide range of colours


----------



## Deppaholic

steph22 said:


> what a lovely collection you have and a wide range of colours


+1


----------



## Deppaholic

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Here is mine
> 
> View attachment 2468313


That oak is TDF.....It looks fabulously rich heavy leather.  The handles look much thicker.  I'm newer to Mulberry.  So, don't know all the details, but wow love that!


----------



## gemnorts

As I'm new to the forum I thought I would post a picture of my whole Mulberry family, including a cushion and heart friendship bracelet. I'm in love with every single one!!!


----------



## wee drop o bush

gemnorts said:


> As I'm new to the forum I thought I would post a picture of my whole Mulberry family, including a cushion and heart friendship bracelet. I'm in love with every single one!!!




Beautiful


----------



## Fuzzog

gemnorts said:


> As I'm new to the forum I thought I would post a picture of my whole Mulberry family, including a cushion and heart friendship bracelet. I'm in love with every single one!!!



Lovely collection - I particularly like your Lexie!!!!!


----------



## gemnorts

Aww thank you. I'm very much in love with my Lexie, she's quite new. A sale buy from Bicester at the beginning of the month!!


----------



## aodonnell846

I'm very new to the forum and pretty new to Mulberry as well  but I thought I would post a picture of my mini family!
I have the oak locked cosmetic purse, the pink French purse and the oak OS alexa! (who is only 2 days old lol)
I got her in the sale - I was really unsure about the 'wrinkled' leather at first, think I would have preferred smooth but she was all that was left and she's really growing on me now and I love her!!


----------



## mary79

I love your little family! I also just ordered an OS Alexa in the sale... and hope that mine is as lovely as yours!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Gorgeous family


----------



## Deppaholic

aodonnell846 said:


> I'm very new to the forum and pretty new to Mulberry as well  but I thought I would post a picture of my mini family!
> I have the oak locked cosmetic purse, the pink French purse and the oak OS alexa! (who is only 2 days old lol)
> I got her in the sale - I was really unsure about the 'wrinkled' leather at first, think I would have preferred smooth but she was all that was left and she's really growing on me now and I love her!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472195


NIZEEEEE.....oak so classic..

love the purple Alexa in previous pic too!


----------



## CPrincessUK

aodonnell846 said:


> I'm very new to the forum and pretty new to Mulberry as well  but I thought I would post a picture of my mini family!
> I have the oak locked cosmetic purse, the pink French purse and the oak OS alexa! (who is only 2 days old lol)
> I got her in the sale - I was really unsure about the 'wrinkled' leather at first, think I would have preferred smooth but she was all that was left and she's really growing on me now and I love her!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472195


Congrats on your lovely family.


----------



## Mayfly285

aodonnell846 said:


> I'm very new to the forum and pretty new to Mulberry as well  but I thought I would post a picture of my mini family!
> I have the oak locked cosmetic purse, the pink French purse and the oak OS alexa! (who is only 2 days old lol)
> I got her in the sale - I was really unsure about the 'wrinkled' leather at first, think I would have preferred smooth but she was all that was left and she's really growing on me now and I love her!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472195



Fab family, aodonnell! Classic oak and a super pop of pink in your purse! B-) Be warned: Mulberry families have a tendency to grow at a worrying rate!


----------



## Melanie F

Small chocolate Bayswater


----------



## handbagahholic

DebbieC said:


> What a fabulous collection, I love everything! Also love your dog




Beautiful collection  what size is your neverfull if you don't mind me asking


----------



## handbagahholic

handbagahholic said:


> Beautiful collection  what size is your neverfull if you don't mind me asking




Sorry ment to quote little miss peppa!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

It's a GM - I just love big bag even though I'm only 5'3


----------



## Mayfly285

My black Somerset family: preloved Dispatch; Satchel (used sooo much!); large purse and small purse. A very practical little family; no frills, just what you see!


----------



## handbagahholic

I think I need the GM too  I can't seem to find a nice pre loved one anywhere


----------



## Louliu71

aodonnell846 said:


> I'm very new to the forum and pretty new to Mulberry as well  but I thought I would post a picture of my mini family!
> I have the oak locked cosmetic purse, the pink French purse and the oak OS alexa! (who is only 2 days old lol)
> I got her in the sale - I was really unsure about the 'wrinkled' leather at first, think I would have preferred smooth but she was all that was left and she's really growing on me now and I love her!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472195



Lovely collection, it won't stop there either!


----------



## Louliu71

Melanie F said:


> Small chocolate Bayswater
> View attachment 2474640



I saw one of these on the tube this morning, it was so yummy, I'm pretty sure I was drooling. I'm yet to get a SBS or anything in choc. Lovely bag


----------



## Melanie F

Yes, it is really lovely and such a great size. So happy I got a tip off they were back in stock in the m.com sale.


----------



## aodonnell846

Mayfly285 said:


> Fab family, aodonnell! Classic oak and a super pop of pink in your purse! B-) Be warned: Mulberry families have a tendency to grow at a worrying rate!


I think you're right lol - only got my family within the last few months - got my cosmetics purse for graduation in July, pink french purse for christmas and the alexa in the sales! 
Already have my eye on a black SBS next!


----------



## Designpurchaser

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Since it was a sunny day, I decided to do some inventory. Here's a pic of all my babies
> View attachment 2469975



Woah, this is a beautiful collection. Love the Del Raywhat colour? The Bays sholder is yummy as are the deer brown / biscuit goodies. Lovely.


----------



## Louliu71

Mayfly285 said:


> My black Somerset family: preloved Dispatch; Satchel (used sooo much!); large purse and small purse. A very practical little family; no frills, just what you see!



After daria, Somerset hobo was next on my list. I'm surprised they discontinued these as I love the leather and style. Great collection, I know just the tip of the iceberg


----------



## Mayfly285

aodonnell846 said:


> I think you're right lol - only got my family within the last few months - got my cosmetics purse for graduation in July, pink french purse for christmas and the alexa in the sales!
> Already have my eye on a black SBS next!



There you go; what did I say?!  I love the sbs - such a neat little bag and very versatile. Good luck in tracking down your black beauty and looking forward to the reveal!


----------



## sarahlouise06

aodonnell846 said:


> I'm very new to the forum and pretty new to Mulberry as well  but I thought I would post a picture of my mini family!
> I have the oak locked cosmetic purse, the pink French purse and the oak OS alexa! (who is only 2 days old lol)
> I got her in the sale - I was really unsure about the 'wrinkled' leather at first, think I would have preferred smooth but she was all that was left and she's really growing on me now and I love her!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2472195



So shiny and new - beautiful!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

love my bags! these are mine


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> love my bags! these are mine



Lovely collection!


----------



## Louliu71

Updated family pic, sadly minus Daria hobo as she's still in the mulberry hospital...

Before 




And after.....




I think I'm finally on the sofa for 2014!


----------



## batfish

Lovely collection

The problem is, the sofa is too small for us all to fit on, which means people keep falling off it and go bag shopping! But it's not our fault, the sofa is too small to accommodate us all.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

batfish said:


> Lovely collection
> 
> The problem is, the sofa is too small for us all to fit on, which means people keep falling off it and go bag shopping! But it's not our fault, the sofa is too small to accommodate us all.




Completely agree


----------



## Louliu71

batfish said:


> Lovely collection
> 
> The problem is, the sofa is too small for us all to fit on, which means people keep falling off it and go bag shopping! But it's not our fault, the sofa is too small to accommodate us all.



Thank you, thought it was strange why I couldn't get comfortable on it  mine kind of tilts forward a little too and the leather makes it so slippery!


----------



## inkkumaa

Lovely bags, ladies! I'm always lusting after those beautiful oak-colored bags, as I don't have any. 

You can toss me out of the sofa, as I really can't afford it anymore, too much online-shopping.  There are no Mulberries (or any other "expensive" bags for that matter) sold in my home town, so I'm really safe out there, but this couch... Now THIS is dangerous!!


----------



## melonsox

I've been meaning to do this for ages but only got round to getting them out yesterday.  

Here's my ever changing Mulberry family (minus pouches as I forgot)


----------



## CPrincessUK

melonsox said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages but only got round to getting them out yesterday.
> 
> Here's my ever changing Mulberry family (minus pouches as I forgot)
> 
> View attachment 2478468


ooh I love this family. lots of lovely bayswaters  my kind of family! hehe


----------



## Dovey123

What a beautiful colourful family


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> love my bags! these are mine


love your bags too. great collection!


----------



## melonsox

CPrincessUK said:


> ooh I love this family. lots of lovely bayswaters  my kind of family! hehe



Thanks CP!!! I remember your family pic of all your Bays  I think I only had my oak and plum at the time!  Your reveal of the grainy print Black bays put that one on my list too. Haha


----------



## melonsox

Dovey123 said:


> What a beautiful colourful family



Thanks Dovey123! I only really realised how much colour I have yesterday x


----------



## melonsox

Louliu71 said:


> Updated family pic, sadly minus Daria hobo as she's still in the mulberry hospital...
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 2476017
> 
> 
> And after.....
> 
> View attachment 2476018
> 
> 
> I think I'm finally on the sofa for 2014!



Great collection x


----------



## CPrincessUK

melonsox said:


> Thanks CP!!! I remember your family pic of all your Bays  I think I only had my oak and plum at the time!  Your reveal of the grainy print Black bays put that one on my list too. Haha


ahahahaha.
one can never own too many bays! If I still had the spare funds I would have continued adding. I had to stop at 8 bays though.
My absolute favourite style for work!


----------



## melonsox

CPrincessUK said:


> love your bags too. great collection!



I agree, all fab EFRJENKINS1987 x


----------



## melonsox

CPrincessUK said:


> ahahahaha.
> one can never own too many bays! If I still had the spare funds I would have continued adding. I had to stop at 8 bays though.
> My absolute favourite style for work!



I agree! I'm constantly swapping them. Still want the midnight bays but I'll have to hold out I think x


----------



## CPrincessUK

melonsox said:


> I agree! I'm constantly swapping them. Still want the midnight bays but I'll have to hold out I think x


the midnight is beautiful.  I wondered if it is too similar to my black nickel bays. Have you seen both together?


----------



## lulu09

melonsox said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages but only got round to getting them out yesterday.
> 
> Here's my ever changing Mulberry family (minus pouches as I forgot)
> 
> View attachment 2478468




What a wonderful collection of beautiful bags!


----------



## melonsox

CPrincessUK said:


> the midnight is beautiful.  I wondered if it is too similar to my black nickel bays. Have you seen both together?



Yes, as I got the black nickel to replace my mini croc and could also have had the midnight (& pay an extra £200). In the end I chose the black, as I had wanted one for so long. They are similar, but as the midnight is shiny they do look different - I definitely think we could justify it!! Ha. If only the price was right...


----------



## melonsox

lulu09 said:


> What a wonderful collection of beautiful bags!



Thanks lulu! I love them all but am still thinking of moving a couple on to buy others I want - my putty bays is on sale at the moment. Never truly content x


----------



## CPrincessUK

melonsox said:


> Yes, as I got the black nickel to replace my mini croc and could also have had the midnight (& pay an extra £200). In the end I chose the black, as I had wanted one for so long. They are similar, but as the midnight is shiny they do look different - I definitely think we could justify it!! Ha. If only the price was right...


I know  
The price is just do high now. Can't justify any when my collection is so ahem 'sizeable'
Would love two double zip totes, grey and midnight !


----------



## melonsox

CPrincessUK said:


> I know
> The price is just do high now. Can't justify any when my collection is so ahem 'sizeable'
> Would love two double zip totes, grey and midnight !




Yes...sizeable!!! I think I could easily double my collection with the number of bags I want. Not good.

A double zip tote is also on my list & I'm yet to buy a del rey. So many reveals lately I think I'm missing out.

Oh and I want to medium lily to match my black bays. Where's my lottery win??!


----------



## CPrincessUK

melonsox said:


> Yes...sizeable!!! I think I could easily double my collection with the number of bags I want. Not good.
> 
> A double zip tote is also on my list & I'm yet to buy a del rey. So many reveals lately I think I'm missing out.
> 
> Oh and I want to medium lily to match my black bays. Where's my lottery win??!


hehehe. 
medium lily is a must


----------



## Louliu71

melonsox said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages but only got round to getting them out yesterday.
> 
> Here's my ever changing Mulberry family (minus pouches as I forgot)
> 
> View attachment 2478468



Amazing collection, love the dinky Bryn especially



melonsox said:


> Great collection x



Thank you, it's needs updating as Daria is home and some items went back yesterday and came home with something else instead


----------



## Louliu71

Updated family shot, Effie and coin purses went back and replaced by Bryn and Daria home from the Mulb hospital

All I want to add to my collection now is an Alexa and that's me done


----------



## gilson854

Louliu71 said:


> Updated family shot, Effie and coin purses went back and replaced by Bryn and Daria home from the Mulb hospital
> 
> All I want to add to my collection now is an Alexa and that's me done
> 
> View attachment 2480880




Lovely collection! Hope you find your perfect Alexa to join it soon &#9786;&#65039;Xx


----------



## LORJAYNE

Here's my collection... 1st picture of them all together! Hoping to add a medium lily to the bunch this year.


----------



## Louliu71

LORJAYNE said:


> Here's my collection... 1st picture of them all together! Hoping to add a medium lily to the bunch this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481124



Lovely collection, I was very tempted by the valentine coin purse, I didn't realise it was so big and desperately need some colour in my collection


----------



## Louliu71

gilson854 said:


> Lovely collection! Hope you find your perfect Alexa to join it soon &#9786;&#65039;Xx



Thank you, although Alexa unlikely to be this year as I'm on the sofa now.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Lovely collection. The Valentine's purse is beautiful!


----------



## Bagstar

Mayfly285 said:


> My black Somerset family: preloved Dispatch; Satchel (used sooo much!); large purse and small purse. A very practical little family; no frills, just what you see!





EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> love my bags! these are mine





Louliu71 said:


> Updated family pic, sadly minus Daria hobo as she's still in the mulberry hospital...
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 2476017
> 
> 
> And after.....
> 
> View attachment 2476018
> 
> 
> I think I'm finally on the sofa for 2014!





melonsox said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages but only got round to getting them out yesterday.
> 
> Here's my ever changing Mulberry family (minus pouches as I forgot)
> 
> View attachment 2478468





Louliu71 said:


> Updated family shot, Effie and coin purses went back and replaced by Bryn and Daria home from the Mulb hospital
> 
> All I want to add to my collection now is an Alexa and that's me done
> 
> View attachment 2480880





LORJAYNE said:


> Here's my collection... 1st picture of them all together! Hoping to add a medium lily to the bunch this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481124



Wow lovely families everyone. Congrats


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> love my bags! these are mine



Lovely collection EFRJENKINS1987, loving all the classic colours.


melonsox said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages but only got round to getting them out yesterday.
> 
> Here's my ever changing Mulberry family (minus pouches as I forgot)
> 
> View attachment 2478468



Wow melonsox, what a great family. Quite a bays collection you've got going on!


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Updated family shot, Effie and coin purses went back and replaced by Bryn and Daria home from the Mulb hospital
> 
> All I want to add to my collection now is an Alexa and that's me done
> 
> View attachment 2480880


Gorgeous collection louliu & I prefer your bryn to the effie (I'm really tempted by your bryn as I would love another oak bag in my collection even though I don't need it).


----------



## Ria2011

LORJAYNE said:


> Here's my collection... 1st picture of them all together! Hoping to add a medium lily to the bunch this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481124


Lovely collection LORJAYNE


----------



## Touchngo

LORJAYNE said:


> Here's my collection... 1st picture of them all together! Hoping to add a medium lily to the bunch this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2481124




I want to have them all! You're a lucky girl


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van PurseForum


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> love my bags! these are mine



another addition or two to my mulberry family ......so thats 

1 Mulberry daria -Oak
2 Mulberry Anthony - Black
3 Mulberry Alexa with purse , pouch and phone case - Chocolate
4 Mulberry Alexa with purse , phone case and pouch - Oak
5 Mulberry Baywater Bright Red with purse , and coin purse
6 Bayswater Tote - Chocolate
7 Roxanne- Chocolate

Addicted!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

ria2011 said:


> lovely collection efrjenkins1987, loving all the classic colours.
> 
> 
> Wow melonsox, what a great family. Quite a bays collection you've got going on!



love!!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection louliu & I prefer your bryn to the effie (I'm really tempted by your bryn as I would love another oak bag in my collection even though I don't need it).



Thanks and yes you do have a fab collection. I love the Bryn although I'm not sure if its a regular or a small now. Even if you don't need it, I'd go for it, I much prefer the older styles and I thought I had missed out on it. So glad I went to BV, otherwise wouldn't have got it


----------



## Dovey123

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks and yes you do have a fab collection. I love the Bryn although I'm not sure if its a regular or a small now. Even if you don't need it, I'd go for it, I much prefer the older styles and I thought I had missed out on it. So glad I went to BV, otherwise wouldn't have got it


 I got a bit confused about the size of my Bryn too after you asked me the other day if mine was OS ! But im now sure it is regular just by the price I paid


----------



## Mariann

Here is a photo of my modest Mulberry family. 
I bought the Bays on Ebay last October, a very nice transaction. The bag was 4 years old but didn't show much signs of wear. I use her every day and she perfect to take to work.

Then I bought the wallet through a Dutch auction site. The seller told me she was genuine, but I couldn't find any information about her here or on Google. Since she wasn't expensive I decided to buy her anyway. I will post a pic on the identify thread soon. 

The Joelle arrived this week. I bought her from Labels Most Wanted. I had a very good experience with LMW. Very prompt shipment and the bag was as described reasonably priced. I certainly will from Louise again as it was a hassle free transaction. Love the bag!

I also own a LV Musette, which I bought in a shop that sells pre-loved clothes and bags in Lugano, Switzerland. I think I was bitten by the designer bag bug then


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mariann said:


> Here is a photo of my modest Mulberry family.
> I bought the Bays on Ebay last October, a very nice transaction. The bag was 4 years old but didn't show much signs of wear. I use her every day and she perfect to take to work.
> 
> Then I bought the wallet through a Dutch auction site. The seller told me she was genuine, but I couldn't find any information about her here or on Google. Since she wasn't expensive I decided to buy her anyway. I will post a pic on the identify thread soon.
> 
> The Joelle arrived this week. I bought her from Labels Most Wanted. I had a very good experience with LMW. Very prompt shipment and the bag was as described reasonably priced. I certainly will from Louise again as it was a hassle free transaction. Love the bag!
> 
> I also own a LV Musette, which I bought in a shop that sells pre-loved clothes and bags in Lugano, Switzerland. I think I was bitten by the designer bag bug then


Love your yummy chocolate collection.


----------



## Louliu71

Dovey123 said:


> I got a bit confused about the size of my Bryn too after you asked me the other day if mine was OS ! But im now sure it is regular just by the price I paid



Sorry about that. I'm still confused as to what I have, still very happy whatever 

I'd love petrol in small, getting a bit braver with my colours now, but in bite size chunks


----------



## Louliu71

Mariann said:


> Here is a photo of my modest Mulberry family.
> I bought the Bays on Ebay last October, a very nice transaction. The bag was 4 years old but didn't show much signs of wear. I use her every day and she perfect to take to work.
> 
> Then I bought the wallet through a Dutch auction site. The seller told me she was genuine, but I couldn't find any information about her here or on Google. Since she wasn't expensive I decided to buy her anyway. I will post a pic on the identify thread soon.
> 
> The Joelle arrived this week. I bought her from Labels Most Wanted. I had a very good experience with LMW. Very prompt shipment and the bag was as described reasonably priced. I certainly will from Louise again as it was a hassle free transaction. Love the bag!
> 
> I also own a LV Musette, which I bought in a shop that sells pre-loved clothes and bags in Lugano, Switzerland. I think I was bitten by the designer bag bug then



Lovely collection - would love some choc now


----------



## Mariann

Thank you ladies! I love my Mulberry bags very much!


----------



## COPENHAGEN

My little family


----------



## Candysroom

My little Chocolate Trio
Printed EW Bays
NVT Heart Charm
And courtesy of the Xmas sale
NVT French Purse


----------



## Heaviestmatter

COPENHAGEN said:


> My little family
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2488434




I love your collection! Beautiful alexa too


----------



## Vera1986

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> another addition or two to my mulberry family ......so thats
> 
> 1 Mulberry daria -Oak
> 2 Mulberry Anthony - Black
> 3 Mulberry Alexa with purse , pouch and phone case - Chocolate
> 4 Mulberry Alexa with purse , phone case and pouch - Oak
> 5 Mulberry Baywater Bright Red with purse , and coin purse
> 6 Bayswater Tote - Chocolate
> 7 Roxanne- Chocolate
> 
> Addicted!!


Is your red bayswater made of calfskin with lizard print?


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Heaviestmatter said:


> I love your collection! Beautiful alexa too


Thank you


----------



## steph22

An updated family photo


----------



## Louliu71

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> View attachment 2492409



Stunning collection!


----------



## Louliu71

COPENHAGEN said:


> My little family
> 
> View attachment 2488434



Great collection!


----------



## Louliu71

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2488703
> 
> My little Chocolate Trio
> Printed EW Bays
> NVT Heart Charm
> And courtesy of the Xmas sale
> NVT French Purse



I need some chocolate, great items


----------



## Mayfly285

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> View attachment 2492409



Gosh, that's one classy collection, steph, with something for pretty well every occasion ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> View attachment 2488703
> 
> My little Chocolate Trio
> Printed EW Bays
> NVT Heart Charm
> And courtesy of the Xmas sale
> NVT French Purse



I can't tell you how much I truly covet this choc trio, Candy!! Just gorgeous! B-)


----------



## Ria2011

COPENHAGEN said:


> My little family
> 
> View attachment 2488434


Gorgeous family Copenhagen, I love the pop of colour with the flame.


----------



## Ria2011

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> View attachment 2492409


Beautiful collection steph!


----------



## DebbieC

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492409




Love your collection!


----------



## steph22

DebbieC said:


> Love your collection!





Ria2011 said:


> Beautiful collection steph!





Mayfly285 said:


> Gosh, that's one classy collection, steph, with something for pretty well every occasion ...





Louliu71 said:


> Stunning collection!



Thanks all. I am quite happy with my collection for now


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Louliu71 said:


> Great collection!





Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous family Copenhagen, I love the pop of colour with the flame.


Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## honeydaze

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> View attachment 2492409



Just LOVE your collection!


----------



## JeniA

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492409




Gorgeous! They all look fab


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2492409




Great collection! I would all of them in my collection


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

My updated family  preloved oak Lily is new addition.


----------



## Louliu71

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated family  preloved oak Lily is new addition.
> 
> View attachment 2494698



Very well out together collection, Lilly oak is so rich. The scarf it that the current one on m.com? Does it sit nicely or is it quite stiff?


----------



## Sofie@Bxl

Louliu71 said:


> Very well out together collection, Lilly oak is so rich. The scarf it that the current one on m.com? Does it sit nicely or is it quite stiff?



Thx 
Which scarf do you mean? The left one I got in the York outlet in september. It looks identical to the ones in store right now but mine is a 100% cashmere and I think the one in the stores are 50% cashmere and 50% wool. I love mine as its supersoft and not stiff at all.
The Tamara scarf on the right is lovely as well. You can wear this one more stiff if you fold it or more if you just take  the scarf an drape it more losely


----------



## Louliu71

Sofie@Bxl said:


> Thx
> Which scarf do you mean? The left one I got in the York outlet in september. It looks identical to the ones in store right now but mine is a 100% cashmere and I think the one in the stores are 50% cashmere and 50% wool. I love mine as its supersoft and not stiff at all.
> The Tamara scarf on the right is lovely as well. You can wear this one more stiff if you fold it or more if you just take  the scarf an drape it more losely



Omg my typing is atrocious, can't spell and as for grammar ! 

Yes the Tamara, I prefer mine to drape. Someone was wearing one at work and it was gorgeous, but I love your colour and the current one on m.com seems quite reasonably priced


----------



## new2mulbs

Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!





Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
Med lily: black and bright red
Cecily: rose metallic 
Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
Alexa: mini patent leopard
Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold

Think that's it?


----------



## zaraha

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?




Love your collection, specially patent bays!


----------



## honeydaze

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated family  preloved oak Lily is new addition.
> 
> View attachment 2494698


 
Oh my!  Lovely collection!  I had veered into Chanel recently...very disappointing, but it proved to me how much I LOVE Mulberry!  These are stunning.


----------



## Baginuse

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?


 Beautiful collection N2M!! Love a lot of them ,especially the Lily's but I'm so envious of that petrol Lily, I love that color!!


----------



## Heaviestmatter

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?




Your bright red medium lily, I'm drooling!


----------



## NikkiRich

This is my newest Mulberry purchases... The midnight blue small Del Ray and a small swan printed scarf. Perfection!


----------



## Sarrio

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated family  preloved oak Lily is new addition.
> 
> View attachment 2494698



Hi,

I'm new in forum (and this Mulberry loving thing to be honest  ) here and just looking around. Just wanted to say I absolutely love your 
family. What a perfect harmony  That's something to aim for.

Love, Sarrio


----------



## NikkiRich

Ok, the rest of my family...

Bayswater NVT Oak 
Bayswater NVT Petrol
Alexa black polished buffalo
Del Ray glossy goat midnight blue
Lily glossy goat red
Lily soft grain black
Clemmie magic mushroom
Clemmie suede black
Effie hobo black
Small Clipper Oak NVT
Willow Ostrich and calf white


----------



## Ria2011

NikkiRich said:


> Ok, the rest of my family...
> 
> Bayswater NVT Oak
> Bayswater NVT Petrol
> Alexa black polished buffalo
> Del Ray glossy goat midnight blue
> Lily glossy goat red
> Lily soft grain black
> Clemmie magic mushroom
> Clemmie suede black
> Effie hobo black
> Small Clipper Oak NVT
> Willow Ostrich and calf white


Lovely collection NikkiRich, I love your del rey & red lily


----------



## DebbieC

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?




I love this collection and that red medium lily is so gorgeous!


----------



## Ria2011

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?


Wow N2M, I love your lily collection!! What a gorgeous family


----------



## Ria2011

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated family  preloved oak Lily is new addition.
> 
> View attachment 2494698


Beautiful collection with lovely classic bags


----------



## beaver232

NikkiRich said:


> Ok, the rest of my family...
> 
> Bayswater NVT Oak
> Bayswater NVT Petrol
> Alexa black polished buffalo
> Del Ray glossy goat midnight blue
> Lily glossy goat red
> Lily soft grain black
> Clemmie magic mushroom
> Clemmie suede black
> Effie hobo black
> Small Clipper Oak NVT
> Willow Ostrich and calf white


Lovely & such a variety. Enjoy ! X


----------



## beaver232

NikkiRich said:


> This is my newest Mulberry purchases... The midnight blue small Del Ray and a small swan printed scarf. Perfection!


Very fresh! Congrats on your new additions x


----------



## beaver232

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?


Simply a collection to die for Rupi! Lucky you x


----------



## beaver232

Sofie@Bxl said:


> My updated family  preloved oak Lily is new addition.
> 
> View attachment 2494698


Wow! Perfect, pristine & practical too! Love them all. Lucky you x


----------



## beaver232

steph22 said:


> An updated family photo
> 
> View attachment 2492409


Beautiful family! Congratulations x


----------



## beaver232

COPENHAGEN said:


> My little family
> 
> View attachment 2488434


Great, beautiful & growing rapidly . Congratulations x


----------



## beaver232

Louliu71 said:


> Updated family shot, Effie and coin purses went back and replaced by Bryn and Daria home from the Mulb hospital
> 
> All I want to add to my collection now is an Alexa and that's me done
> 
> View attachment 2480880


Classy! X


----------



## Anniejmmorgan

Morning everyone, yesterday a mini taylor joined my family! 
I'm in love. Such a gorgeous colour. Wanted a something small then my Bays and Alexa but not as formal as my Lily. Nothing beats the excitement of a new bag purchase!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

new2mulbs said:


> Updated pic of my girls- haven't added my pouches, scarves and keyrings but figured they can come out another day. My AH tote is in there too as she was lonely sitting on her own!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2494931
> 
> 
> Bayswaters: light peach, drummed patent black, champagne moon metallic & heritage bays in midnight
> Med lily: black and bright red
> Cecily: rose metallic
> Lilys: champagne moon metallic, plaster pink, petrol & cookie - black
> Alexa: mini patent leopard
> Bays clutch: cracked metallic gold
> 
> Think that's it?




Wow love these! Especially your metallic Cecily and the champagne moon pieces!


----------



## jp23

Jazmine2smith said:


> Wow love these! Especially your metallic Cecily and the champagne moon pieces!



+ 1! Also the red lily is stunnnnning


----------



## new2mulbs

Thanks  I love my sparkly bags- bit of a magpie!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

new2mulbs said:


> Thanks  I love my sparkly bags- bit of a magpie!!




Ah me too! Especially with the different finishes of the leathers make them really funky...waiting on a metallic piece myself- will reveal this week!


----------



## Louliu71

Anniejmmorgan said:


> Morning everyone, yesterday a mini taylor joined my family!
> I'm in love. Such a gorgeous colour. Wanted a something small then my Bays and Alexa but not as formal as my Lily. Nothing beats the excitement of a new bag purchase!!



Great collection, fab mix of colours and styles, very similar to what floats my boat 

Mini Taylor is my 'go to' shopping bag, easy to carry and holds more than you think. I'm very tempted by small Bryn in petrol. Lovely collection


----------



## joajoa123

New to all this but looking at every  ones Mulberry's sounds fab


----------



## beaver232

joajoa123 said:


> New to all this but looking at every  ones Mulberry's sounds fab


Welcome...though be warned....it's very addictive !


----------



## Jordyaddict

My beautiful family. I got my first piece for christmas 2013( SS French purse) and its grown very quick hehe


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Jordyaddict said:


> My beautiful family. I got my first piece for christmas 2013( SS French purse) and its grown very quick hehe




Lovely black ss lily!


----------



## lauren_t

Updated family photo.
Brynmore for Macbook Pro in black NVT
Small Bryn in Black Shiny Grain
Slim Zip Wallet in black NVT
Mulberry tree wrap in Black Forest


----------



## handbagahholic

Jordyaddict said:


> My beautiful family. I got my first piece for christmas 2013( SS French purse) and its grown very quick hehe




Beautiful family  how are you finding Effie ? Do you baby her much and is she heavy? X


----------



## Jordyaddict

I love the silky snake print.
I love the Effie as it's great to A4 books in. I don't find it must heavier then when I have the same items in my delrey . I have sprayed her with waterstop spray which was recommended by the store and it's seems to be going ok. I haven't  taken her out in any really heavy down pours yet .


----------



## Dovey123

beaver232 said:


> Welcome...though be warned....it's very addictive !


I agree !! Welcome


----------



## COPENHAGEN

beaver232 said:


> Great, beautiful & growing rapidly . Congratulations x


Thank you


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Jordyaddict said:


> My beautiful family. I got my first piece for christmas 2013( SS French purse) and its grown very quick hehe


Wow lovely family, I really adore the ss Lily


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi all i have been a bit naughty and have added a couple more items to my collection

i now  have:

Daria in oak
Alexa in oak
Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New*
Oak purse 
oak pouch
oak Phone Case

Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
French purse red *New*
Bayswater Clutch red *New*
Phone case black forest

Antony messenger black
Hetty purse black
Maisie black

Alexa Chocolate
Bayswater tote chocolate
Bayswater chocolate
Roxanne Chcolate
Phone case chocolate
Long locked purse chocolate
Cosmetic pouch chocolate

I think its fair to say I'm addicted, however i still get a buzz looking at everyones bags!!


----------



## zaraha

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all i have been a bit naughty and have added a couple more items to my collection
> 
> i now  have:
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New*
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> I think its fair to say I'm addicted, however i still get a buzz looking at everyones bags!!




Beautiful collection, I pmed you.  Where did you buy your silky snake oak bays from? It is beautiful!


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all i have been a bit naughty and have added a couple more items to my collection
> 
> i now  have:
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New*
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> I think its fair to say I'm addicted, however i still get a buzz looking at everyones bags!!



Wow that's got to be the biggest collection I've seen and all nicely colour coordinated too!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> Wow that's got to be the biggest collection I've seen and all nicely colour coordinated too!


thank you! slightly addicted to mulberry love your collection too!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all i have been a bit naughty and have added a couple more items to my collection
> 
> i now  have:
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New*
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> I think its fair to say I'm addicted, however i still get a buzz looking at everyones bags!!


Fantastic collection! I like how you colour coordinated them as well.


----------



## CPrincessUK

lauren_t said:


> Updated family photo.
> Brynmore for Macbook Pro in black NVT
> Small Bryn in Black Shiny Grain
> Slim Zip Wallet in black NVT
> Mulberry tree wrap in Black Forest


Lovely family


----------



## CPrincessUK

NikkiRich said:


> This is my newest Mulberry purchases... The midnight blue small Del Ray and a small swan printed scarf. Perfection!


That midnight blue is gorgeous!


----------



## NikkiRich

CPrincessUK said:


> That midnight blue is gorgeous!




I thought the midnight blue would be difficult to style because I wear a lot of black, but everyone always comments on it because of the richness in the blue. 
Get one if you can- you won't regret it!!


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> thank you! slightly addicted to mulberry love your collection too!



Thank you, I'm quite satisfied at the mo, just want/need an Alexa and that's me done.

I was slightly addicted initially, it progressively got worse...... It's now official, I need help as hopelessly addicted!


----------



## Louliu71

lauren_t said:


> Updated family photo.
> Brynmore for Macbook Pro in black NVT
> Small Bryn in Black Shiny Grain
> Slim Zip Wallet in black NVT
> Mulberry tree wrap in Black Forest



I love your Bryn, but I am biased there! I saw an oak brynmore today, it was stunning and them I saw an oak Anthony just after that. Great family

I'm ready for some colour and it would probably be BF! Love that scarf


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> That midnight blue is gorgeous!


i love your modelling pics! i like seeing mine in pics or if i see my reflection!


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all i have been a bit naughty and have added a couple more items to my collection
> 
> i now  have:
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New*
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> I think its fair to say I'm addicted, however i still get a buzz looking at everyones bags!!


Wow, beautiful collection. Mulberry's such a slippery slope


----------



## CPrincessUK

NikkiRich said:


> I thought the midnight blue would be difficult to style because I wear a lot of black, but everyone always comments on it because of the richness in the blue.
> Get one if you can- you won't regret it!!


Yay!! I am so excited! I can't wait as I love navy.



EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> i love your modelling pics! i like seeing mine in pics or if i see my reflection!


Thank you  I am sure your modelling pics would be fab


----------



## CPrincessUK

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you, I'm quite satisfied at the mo, just want/need an Alexa and that's me done.
> 
> I was slightly addicted initially, it progressively got worse...... It's now official, I need help as hopelessly addicted!


Welcome to the mulberry addicts club


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My updated family 


Although Im moving on my metallic bronze bays


----------



## JeniA

Jazmine2smith said:


> My updated family
> 
> View attachment 2502304
> 
> 
> View attachment 2502305
> 
> 
> Although Im moving on my metallic bronze bays




Great collection! Is that a willow at the back?


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> My updated family
> 
> 
> Although Im moving on my metallic bronze bays



Fab collection, all eye catchers, except that ink heavy suede Tassel alexa really does look out if place! 

Can't work out how to do the 'green with envy' smiley...... It would look perfect in my collection


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Fab collection, all eye catchers, except that ink heavy suede Tassel alexa really does look out if place!
> 
> Can't work out how to do the 'green with envy' smiley...... It would look perfect in my collection




Lol! i think you clearly need one...take the plunge for the OS?


----------



## shl90150

NikkiRich said:


> Ok, the rest of my family...
> 
> Bayswater NVT Oak
> Bayswater NVT Petrol
> Alexa black polished buffalo
> Del Ray glossy goat midnight blue
> Lily glossy goat red
> Lily soft grain black
> Clemmie magic mushroom
> Clemmie suede black
> Effie hobo black
> Small Clipper Oak NVT
> Willow Ostrich and calf white


Great collection NikkiRich


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> My updated family
> 
> 
> Although Im moving on my metallic bronze bays


love your collection. WIll you replace bays with another one?


----------



## new2mulbs

Jazmine2smith said:


> My updated family
> 
> 
> Although Im moving on my metallic bronze bays




Bag addict after my own heart- I love all your bags xx


----------



## steph22

jazmine2smith said:


> my updated family
> 
> 
> although im moving on my metallic bronze bays


 
wow! :d


----------



## Jazmine2smith

CPrincessUK said:


> love your collection. WIll you replace bays with another one?




Thankyou- probably  not as for me its not really an everyday bag- bit too formal for me...

BUT! If I could go back to AW 10 there would have been a few (cosmic python especially! i would have picked up!


----------



## Guccig

I simply love my new addition - bayswater double zip tote in red !!! 
It's gorgeous !!!


----------



## daisyw

Guccig said:


> View attachment 2504007
> 
> I simply love my new addition - bayswater double zip tote in red !!!
> It's gorgeous !!!



Adore the new addition-beautiful!


----------



## JeniA

Guccig said:


> View attachment 2504007
> 
> I simply love my new addition - bayswater double zip tote in red !!!
> It's gorgeous !!!




Gorgeous! Love your emerald Tasha too


----------



## Guccig

JeniA said:


> Gorgeous! Love your emerald Tasha too




Thank you


----------



## Muffinslayer

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all i have been a bit naughty and have added a couple more items to my collection
> 
> i now  have:
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New*
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> I think its fair to say I'm addicted, however i still get a buzz looking at everyones bags!!


What a well-curated lot! Love, love, love!!! We'll done! 

Really hard to beat Mulberry's leather, craftmanship and heritage!


----------



## Ria2011

Guccig said:


> View attachment 2504007
> 
> I simply love my new addition - bayswater double zip tote in red !!!
> It's gorgeous !!!


Beautiful collection - I'm loving all the jewel like colours!


----------



## Deppaholic

Jazmine2smith said:


> Wow love these! Especially your metallic Cecily and the champagne moon pieces!


oh what a gorgy collection!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :



Top tier



Middle



Last but not least


----------



## g41girl

Fab collection !


----------



## Charmaine13

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


You have an amazing collection


----------



## steph22

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


 
Wow, amazing collection..don't think I could get to the top


----------



## Smellyfeet

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423




Amazinggggg!


----------



## Ser

Fabulous collection!


----------



## CPrincessUK

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


OMG. WONDERFUL!!!
Once you can afford it and it makes you happy then ENJOY!!!


----------



## honeydaze

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


 
Simply stunning.  All of them!


----------



## Anxious

Great. Love them and always like to know that someone is worse than me.


----------



## Ria2011

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


Wow, gorgeous collection with a bag for every occasion. Mulberry's a slippery slope but you'll find a balance with your collection eventually


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

g41girl said:


> Fab collection !


bet ur credit card is burning lol nice collection love them!!


----------



## Louliu71

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423



Simply stunning, how long have you been collecting? Enjoy your beauties


----------



## AlexSophia

OMG!!! Beautiful. I love the purple lily. Enjoy! Hall of Joy I say


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

love them all!!!


----------



## batfish

Ria2011 said:


> Wow, gorgeous collection with a bag for every occasion. Mulberry's a slippery slope but you'll find a balance with your collection eventually




Beautiful bags.

I agree re finding a balance. I think there are 5 stages to mulberry addiction
1 discovery
2 acquisition
3 stabilisation and contemplation
4 outflow
5 stabilisation aka one in/a one out policy.

I'm currently on stage 3. 

I think you can skip stages/go backwards/repeat the cycle (from stage 2) though.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thanks ladies. The purpose of the family pic yesterday was for me to see which one needs to go. & the result is - none. I'm not ready to let any of them go yet. On the plus side, I've rearranged them so I get an easy access for daily rotation


----------



## handbagahholic

batfish said:


> Beautiful bags.
> 
> I agree re finding a balance. I think there are 5 stages to mulberry addiction
> 1 discovery
> 2 acquisition
> 3 stabilisation and contemplation
> 4 outflow
> 5 stabilisation aka one in/a one out policy.
> 
> I'm currently on stage 3.
> 
> I think you can skip stages/go backwards/repeat the cycle (from stage 2) though.





Beautiful collection!!! Really stunning, I love all the colours and styles. 

I think you make an interesting point! It seems that when we first discover a Brand we want to buy loads as we're learning about new styles all the time, then it slows down (which it did for me) there just wasn't anything I fancied and now I'm back on the up again with a few items in mind I'd like to get! I am going through my collection at the min to get rid of some unused bags like poor Stella mccartney Falabella! I pines I lusted I acquired and now I realise she's not for me!! I'm hoping I may be content one day!!!


----------



## handbagahholic

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Thanks ladies. The purpose of the family pic yesterday was for me to see which one needs to go. & the result is - none. I'm not ready to let any of them go yet. On the plus side, I've rearranged them so I get an easy access for daily rotation







BEAUTIFUL collection!!! I'm in the middle of my clear out its hard!! Do you rotate daily?


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

I didn't before but I am now  rotating bag is quite fun. I do love having a different bag to match my outfit/mood. Once we move & I can have these lovely bags on shelves it would be much easier.


----------



## CPrincessUK

batfish said:


> Beautiful bags.
> 
> I agree re finding a balance. I think there are 5 stages to mulberry addiction
> 1 discovery
> 2 acquisition
> 3 stabilisation and contemplation
> 4 outflow
> 5 stabilisation aka one in/a one out policy.
> 
> I'm currently on stage 3.
> 
> I think you can skip stages/go backwards/repeat the cycle (from stage 2) though.



Oh yes, I agree with this. I am definitely on stage 5 now- thank goodness for that! I really do have a bag for every occasion.


----------



## Rachmalo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


Amazing collection. I am in awe


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

hi all updated my collection slightly....ive now added a alexa metallic cotton weave and a bronze alexa fox lock which i love!!

I think id like a lily and a del rey ...


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all updated my collection slightly....ive now added a alexa metallic cotton weave and a bronze alexa fox lock which i love!!
> 
> I think id like a lily and a del rey ...


I love this collection! I should get mine all out and some point. Even if it is just to shock me into knowing that I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> I love this collection! I should get mine all out and some point. Even if it is just to shock me into knowing that I DO NOT NEED ANY MORE!



i think you should get them out to see what ones you are missing!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> i think you should get them out to see what ones you are missing!!



hehehehe.
One day when DH is not around! haha


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all updated my collection slightly....ive now added a alexa metallic cotton weave and a bronze alexa fox lock which i love!!
> 
> 
> 
> I think id like a lily and a del rey ...




Love the metallic cotton Alexa. All the others are gorgeous too


----------



## Deppaholic

anxious said:


> great. Love them and always like to know that someone is worse than me.


+1


----------



## bubu_1993

my lovely new slim brynmore in oak(im girl)


----------



## Frompinkskies

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all updated my collection slightly....ive now added a alexa metallic cotton weave and a bronze alexa fox lock which i love!!
> 
> I think id like a lily and a del rey ...


Your collection is astoundingly beautiful!


----------



## Dovey123

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I have a serious addiction & I don't know how to stop. My updated family/ hall of "shame" :
> View attachment 2520420
> 
> 
> Top tier
> View attachment 2520421
> 
> 
> Middle
> View attachment 2520422
> 
> 
> Last but not least
> View attachment 2520423


You need more stairs


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all updated my collection slightly....ive now added a alexa metallic cotton weave and a bronze alexa fox lock which i love!!
> 
> I think id like a lily and a del rey ...



Bought a lily , feel my collection of what i want is almost complete but there is always room for more!


----------



## escapist86

My mini stash!


----------



## Yorkshiregal

My collection of Alexas. How do I rotate the pic, whoops!


----------



## Yorkshiregal

My Bayswater collection. Really can't get hang of this. I tried rotating them on my iPad prior to upload but it didn't work. I need to conquer this as I have so much to share.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Edit and rotate in photos on iPad then re post


----------



## elvisfan4life

Simples


----------



## littlehanoi

Yorkshiregal said:


> My collection of Alexas. How do I rotate the pic, whoops!





Yorkshiregal said:


> My Bayswater collection. Really can't get hang of this. I tried rotating them on my iPad prior to upload but it didn't work. I need to conquer this as I have so much to share.



Wonderful collection! congrats!


----------



## Yorkshiregal

A little bit of red..........


----------



## Yorkshiregal

Yorkshiregal said:


> A little bit of red..........


Something for the evenings


----------



## Yorkshiregal

Yorkshiregal said:


> Something for the evenings


Miscellaneous......


----------



## Yorkshiregal

Yorkshiregal said:


> Miscellaneous......


OMG I really have a problem.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Yorkshiregal said:


> OMG I really have a problem.



Nope you have a lovely collection,!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Yorkshiregal said:


> My collection of Alexas. How do I rotate the pic, whoops!




Beautiful


----------



## CPrincessUK

Yorkshiregal said:


> OMG I really have a problem.



OMG I LOVE YOUR COLLECTION!!!!! (Hence the caps and the exclamations!!)
You need to start a thread on bag showcase 

All those lovely bays...... Sigh.


----------



## Ria2011

Yorkshiregal said:


> Miscellaneous......


Gorgeous collection Yorkshiregal, they're all stunning!!!


----------



## s_kat

Wow Yorkshiregal!!! That is quite some collection! Some classics and some rarities - you must have most occasions covered


----------



## Yorkshiregal

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. It is so nice to finally share after looking at everyone else's gorgeous pics. A big thank you to Elvis for putting me right on the uploads.


----------



## Louliu71

Yorkshiregal said:


> Something for the evenings



Stunning collection, I wasn't sure about the Tasha, but seeing it in your collection, its very appealing and seems such a bargain if you got her in the sale


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Yorkshiregal said:


> OMG I really have a problem.





No, just an absolutely amazing collection


----------



## Yorkshiregal

Louliu71 said:


> Stunning collection, I wasn't sure about the Tasha, but seeing it in your collection, its very appealing and seems such a bargain if you got her in the sale


I really like the Tasha and I did get her for half price from John Lewis. I think the shrunken calf leather is amazing. I will perhaps take some close up pics as I can't remember seeing any on here.


----------



## Louliu71

Yorkshiregal said:


> I really like the Tasha and I did get her for half price from John Lewis. I think the shrunken calf leather is amazing. I will perhaps take some close up pics as I can't remember seeing any on here.



What a bargain! Well done 

Initially I thought it was bigger than it actually is, but it looks perfect.

Some shot should be good, perhaps add them to the reference thread


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> What a bargain! Well done
> 
> Initially I thought it was bigger than it actually is, but it looks perfect.
> 
> Some shot should be good, perhaps add them to the reference thread




Hi when did you buy ur Tasha?? Thanks Eileen


----------



## Yorkshiregal

I bought it in the sales around christmas time.


----------



## Bagstar

Yorkshiregal said:


> OMG I really have a problem.



What an amazing collection, you have some real beauties there.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Yorkshiregal said:


> I bought it in the sales around christmas time.




Thank you it's beautiful !


----------



## Thellie

Black Forest Bayswater, Plaster Pink & Black & Oak Small Bayswater Satchels


----------



## beaver232

Thellie said:


> Black Forest Bayswater, Plaster Pink & Black & Oak Small Bayswater Satchels


Aw! Tooooo cute! Fab collection x


----------



## Thellie

beaver232 said:


> Aw! Tooooo cute! Fab collection x


My new little oakie compliments the others marvellously, thank you beaver 232.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thellie said:


> Black Forest Bayswater, Plaster Pink & Black & Oak Small Bayswater Satchels


Loves them!! Stunning


----------



## Ria2011

Thellie said:


> Black Forest Bayswater, Plaster Pink & Black & Oak Small Bayswater Satchels


Gorgeous collection Thellie!


----------



## Thellie

CPrincessUK said:


> Loves them!! Stunning


Thank you very much. I have been looking at your collection (very nice indeed!) and I may just have to look out for an electric blue or eggplant, perhaps :giggles:.


----------



## Thellie

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection Thellie!


Thank you so much, you are most kind, especially as you have such a wonderful collection, I find them all quite inspiring


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

hey all, i just can't help myself!

my collection just keeps expanding

Daria in oak
Alexa in oak
Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New* with matching purse
Oak purse 
oak pouch
oak Phone Case

Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
French purse red *New*
Bayswater Clutch red *New*
Phone case black forest

Antony messenger black
Hetty purse black
Maisie black

Alexa Chocolate
Bayswater tote chocolate
Bayswater chocolate
Roxanne Chcolate
Phone case chocolate
Long locked purse chocolate
Cosmetic pouch chocolate

Have now added
ALEXA BRONZE FOXLOCK
LILY CROC IN OAK
BAYSWATER SYCAMORE
RED HEART KEYRING


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hey all, i just can't help myself!
> 
> my collection just keeps expanding
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New* with matching purse
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> Have now added
> ALEXA BRONZE FOXLOCK
> LILY CROC IN OAK
> BAYSWATER SYCAMORE
> RED HEART KEYRING




Lovely collections! I'm in love with my fox lock alexa bags and bronze especially! Cant put her down right now!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> Lovely collections! I'm in love with my fox lock alexa bags and bronze especially! Cant put her down right now!




I think I saw a pic that someone posted and I immediately loved it!! Luckily I found a new one on ebay and had to buy !! It's definitely an addiction !


----------



## always dreaming

Thellie said:


> Black Forest Bayswater, Plaster Pink & Black & Oak Small Bayswater Satchels



Loving the bags beautiful x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Loving the bags beautiful x



hi hun i think i saw that it was you who had my bayswater authenticated...im in two minds about letting it go! ...think i need help ha!


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi hun i think i saw that it was you who had my bayswater authenticated...im in two minds about letting it go! ...think i need help ha!



When was that I've been looking at a few recently x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> When was that I've been looking at a few recently x




It's the chocolate bays tote ... I was selling to justify buying bayswater in sycamore ..


----------



## always dreaming

Yeah it looked lovely hope you get a really good price for it.


----------



## always dreaming

Just saw well done great price it fairly increased in the last half hour or so. Enjoy your new bag have you posted pics yet? I've saved you as a trusted seller thanks


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Just saw well done great price it fairly increased in the last half hour or so. Enjoy your new bag have you posted pics yet? I've saved you as a trusted seller thanks







Hopefully u can see the pic .. And thanks Hun


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2541220
> 
> 
> Hopefully u can see the pic .. And thanks Hun



That is totally gorgeous, think I'm liking that more than your tote good choice.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> That is totally gorgeous, think I'm liking that more than your tote good choice.




Thank you ! I've fallen in love !!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thellie said:


> Thank you very much. I have been looking at your collection (very nice indeed!) and I may just have to look out for an electric blue or eggplant, perhaps :giggles:.


Hehe. I would recommend those colours as well although I shall rest them for spring and summer


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hey all, i just can't help myself!
> 
> my collection just keeps expanding
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New* with matching purse
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> Have now added
> ALEXA BRONZE FOXLOCK
> LILY CROC IN OAK
> BAYSWATER SYCAMORE
> RED HEART KEYRING


Love love love! The new sycamore addition is gorgeous.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I think I saw a pic that someone posted and I immediately loved it!! Luckily I found a new one on ebay and had to buy !! It's definitely an addiction !




Yeh it was me who did the reveal I also found mine on ebay brand new! Never thought I would get one! Enjoy x


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hey all, i just can't help myself!
> 
> my collection just keeps expanding
> 
> Daria in oak
> Alexa in oak
> Bayswater Silkysnake oak *New* with matching purse
> Oak purse
> oak pouch
> oak Phone Case
> 
> Bayswater Lizard print in red *New*
> French purse red *New*
> Bayswater Clutch red *New*
> Phone case black forest
> 
> Antony messenger black
> Hetty purse black
> Maisie black
> 
> Alexa Chocolate
> Bayswater tote chocolate
> Bayswater chocolate
> Roxanne Chcolate
> Phone case chocolate
> Long locked purse chocolate
> Cosmetic pouch chocolate
> 
> Have now added
> ALEXA BRONZE FOXLOCK
> LILY CROC IN OAK
> BAYSWATER SYCAMORE
> RED HEART KEYRING




Glad to know someone  who is as bad as me  M addiction is a slippery slope indeed!


----------



## CardiffDevil

My Locked Cosmetic Purse in pink glossy goat, and cute pineapple keyring


----------



## MiniMabel

CardiffDevil said:


> My Locked Cosmetic Purse in pink glossy goat, and cute pineapple keyring




Hi, and welcome!

These are both lovely, especially your pink cosmetic case!

MM


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

LittlemissPeppa said:


> Glad to know someone  who is as bad as me  M addiction is a slippery slope indeed!




Oh definitely but so pretty!!! And worth it


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> Love love love! The new sycamore addition is gorgeous.




Thanks Hun!!! Been naughty again just bought bayswater in oak , I was a little worried at first about it marking but I've overcome that and bought a black bayswater shoulder bag!! Pics to
Follow ....


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CardiffDevil said:


> My Locked Cosmetic Purse in pink glossy goat, and cute pineapple keyring




Love your cosmetic purse what a beautiful colour!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thanks Hun!!! Been naughty again just bought bayswater in oak , I was a little worried at first about it marking but I've overcome that and bought a black bayswater shoulder bag!! Pics to
> Follow ....



Can't wait to see!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> Can't wait to see!!







Sorry about the bad pic!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2543702
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad pic!!



Looks gorgeous on you! Congrats.


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2543702
> 
> 
> Sorry about the bad pic!!



Liking the new addition x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Liking the new addition x




Thank you ! Had itchy feet all day decided just to do it ! Also purchased this one online but hasn't arrived yet


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! Had itchy feet all day decided just to do it ! Also purchased this one but online do hasn't arrived yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2543731



Lucky you. You'll need to do an updated photo of your collection. X


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Lucky you. You'll need to do an updated photo of your collection. X




Yeah I shall do one tomorrow  more pics please love seeing everyone else's !!


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Yeah I shall do one tomorrow  more pics please love seeing everyone else's !!



I've only got a couple the now.  Oak SBS and a Rosie.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

ok so updated pic although i am missing my Alexa in chocolate ( she is back with mulberry having repairs) and a bayswater shoulder bag which is yet to arrive

so i have 

BAYSWATER OAK
BAYSWATER CHOCOLATE
BAYSWATER SYCAMORE
BAYSWATER CROC PRINT 
BAYSWATER RED LIZARD PRINT
BAYSWATER TOTE CHOCOLATE
BAYSWATER SHOULDER BAG BLACK

ANTONY BLACK
ALEXA BRONZE FOX LOCK
ALEXA OAK
ALEXA SILVER METALLIC
ALEXA CHOCOLATE

DARIA OAK
LILY CROC PRINT

MITZY POUCH SHINY OAK
RED HEART KEYRING
HETTY PURSE BLACK
POUCH CHOCOLATE
LONG LOCK PURSE CHOCOLATE
FRENCH PURSE RED
CROC PRINT PURSE
PHONE CASE OAK
PHONE CASE CHOCOLATE
PHONE CASE BLACK FOREST
DARIA PURSE OAK

ENJOY!!


----------



## always dreaming

Beautiful collection love every single one of them, how long have you been collecting mulberry and how do you store them to keep them all looking so good.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Beautiful collection love every single one of them, how long have you been collecting mulberry and how do you store them to keep them all looking so good.




Thank you!! It started about 3 years ago my addiction ... And I keep them
Sprayed and stored in their dustbag  and take the right one out for the right sort of weather ... Careful to use the dark ones when it's a bit miserable out and if they get wet I pad them out ( but that hardly happens) and I never put them on the floor!! Sad I know!! But have spent so much money buying them that I make sure I take extra care !!


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you!! It started about 3 years ago my addiction ... And I keep them
> Sprayed and stored in their dustbag  and take the right one out for the right sort of weather ... Careful to use the dark ones when it's a bit miserable out and if they get wet I pad them out ( but that hardly happens) and I never put them on the floor!! Sad I know!! But have spent so much money buying them that I make sure I take extra care !!



Thanks for the great advice I've only recently started my love of mulberry.


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you!! It started about 3 years ago my addiction ... And I keep them
> Sprayed and stored in their dustbag  and take the right one out for the right sort of weather ... Careful to use the dark ones when it's a bit miserable out and if they get wet I pad them out ( but that hardly happens) and I never put them on the floor!! Sad I know!! But have spent so much money buying them that I make sure I take extra care !!



My addiction started in 2011 with my oak Bayswater. It has been a slippery slope til now when I am finally satisfied with my collection.
I have a bag for every occassion which is wonderful.
As I said earlier your collection is amazing. Which is your favourite bag?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> My addiction started in 2011 with my oak Bayswater. It has been a slippery slope til now when I am finally satisfied with my collection.
> 
> I have a bag for every occassion which is wonderful.
> 
> As I said earlier your collection is amazing. Which is your favourite bag?




I love that I do think I am finally finished however I would like a del rey !


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I love that I do think I am finally finished however I would like a del rey !



Which del Rey? I shall live vicariously through your purchases.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> Which del Rey? I shall live vicariously through your purchases.




I like it in oak and a large one I probably should wait a little while been a bit generous to myself recently !


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Thanks for the great advice I've only recently started my love of mulberry.



your welcome, everyone says the same thing once you start its hard to stop unless of course you have all what you want ...enjoy!


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> your welcome, everyone says the same thing once you start its hard to stop unless of course you have all what you want ...enjoy!



Think I've still got so many styles still to get, I keep finding another one to add to my ever growing list. Just purchased a phone case and a postcard keyring both in oak. And a Valentine's coin purse. This is such a dangerous forum! X


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

always dreaming said:


> Think I've still got so many styles still to get, I keep finding another one to add to my ever growing list. Just purchased a phone case and a postcard keyring both in oak. And a Valentine's coin purse. This is such a dangerous forum! X






All beautiful .. Esp the heart purse!! Love !!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My new addition arrived today


----------



## always dreaming

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My new addition arrived today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2547048



Another lovely looking bag. Sure you'll enjoy using it. Congratulations x


----------



## Thellie

New addition to my Mulberry family arrived today, beautifully pre-loved petrol Antony


----------



## always dreaming

Thellie said:


> New addition to my Mulberry family arrived today, beautifully pre-loved petrol Antony



Loving the colour x


----------



## Thellie

always dreaming said:


> Loving the colour x


Thank you, thats what I thought


----------



## lilshopaholic

My small Mulberry collection - alexa in oak, sbs heritage in nightshade, alexa in slate blue & a handbag hook from Aspinal of London


----------



## Mayfly285

lilshopaholic said:


> My small Mulberry collection - alexa in oak, sbs heritage in nightshade, alexa in slate blue & a handbag hook from Aspinal of London




Beautiful little collection, lilshopaholic; congratulations!  I'm a big Lexy fan and the heritage sbs is so classy!


----------



## emmakumqut

My mulberry family:-
Top Row: Chocolate SBS, Slate Blue Alexa
Middle Row: Foggy Grey Mini Alexa, Aubergine Small Del Rey, Oak Joelle
Bottom Row Cream Scotch Grain & Chocolate Somerset Satchel


----------



## Ria2011

emmakumqut said:


> My mulberry family:-
> Top Row: Chocolate SBS, Slate Blue Alexa
> Middle Row: Foggy Grey Mini Alexa, Aubergine Small Del Rey, Oak Joelle
> Bottom Row Cream Scotch Grain & Chocolate Somerset Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2553026


Gorgeous family emmakumqut, I love your small del rey and slate blue alexa!


----------



## Louliu71

Lovely collection, particularly love the foggy alexa!


----------



## Louliu71

Came very close to buying a Heritage SBS, love the different colours in your collection


----------



## emmakumqut

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous family emmakumqut, I love your small del rey and slate blue alexa!



Thank you


----------



## emmakumqut

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely collection, particularly love the foggy alexa!



Thank you


----------



## Ria2011

lilshopaholic said:


> My small Mulberry collection - alexa in oak, sbs heritage in nightshade, alexa in slate blue & a handbag hook from Aspinal of London


Lovely collection lilshopaholic, alexa's one of my favourite bags


----------



## Yorkshiregal

My new addition. Bargain from Flannels. £50 cheaper than Mulberry, then a further 20% off. Bargain!


----------



## Dovey123

Yorkshiregal said:


> My new addition. Bargain from Flannels. £50 cheaper than Mulberry, then a further 20% off. Bargain!


Lovely  wish id known this


----------



## Yorkshiregal

Dovey123 said:


> Lovely  wish id known this


Sorry, there was only one in stock. The 20% was only supposed to be off Outlet stock but some how it allowed it on the small Anthony. It did also allow it on the black Effie hobo and the satchel. I posted this on the retail finds thread. Not sure if anyone took advantage. I think Flannels are a site to be watched. They often chop the odd £100 off things. I know they don't always send things out in the best condition but the Anthony is fine.


----------



## LORJAYNE

My new additions. I think I'm all Mulb'd out now.


----------



## Dovey123

Yorkshiregal said:


> Sorry, there was only one in stock. The 20% was only supposed to be off Outlet stock but some how it allowed it on the small Anthony. It did also allow it on the black Effie hobo and the satchel. I posted this on the retail finds thread. Not sure if anyone took advantage. I think Flannels are a site to be watched. They often chop the odd £100 off things. I know they don't always send things out in the best condition but the Anthony is fine.


Always miss the boat me :/  Had the chance to get some Kate Bush tickets this morning but i dithered ...and lost out !
Bought a red Effie from Flannels in January ...she came with a great big pen mark on her !!!!


----------



## mahalagirl

LORJAYNE said:


> View attachment 2558706
> 
> 
> My new additions. I think I'm all Mulb'd out now.


Wow....what color of medium lily is this? So gorgeous!


----------



## 1971bags1971

Here is my Mulberry family


----------



## always dreaming

1971bags1971 said:


> Here is my Mulberry family



Loving this collection what are the bags and colour names x


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

1971bags1971 said:


> Here is my Mulberry family




Loving your Leddies


----------



## MsSJones

LORJAYNE said:


> View attachment 2558706
> 
> 
> My new additions. I think I'm all Mulb'd out now.




You got the sandals??? Can you please tell me how they fit? Are they too narrow?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

MsSJones said:


> You got the sandals??? Can you please tell me how they fit? Are they too narrow?




I bought sandals from mulberry they were lovely, unfortunately I bought them in pink for a wedding as I was a bridesmaid and sold them on as they weren't really my colour!


----------



## 1971bags1971

always dreaming said:


> Loving this collection what are the bags and colour names x


The two at the back are chocolate  & oak bayswaters
The middle black one is east west & the two either side are rose & aqua glove leather Ledburys
Got an oak ledbury on its way to me - so excited !!


----------



## 1971bags1971

I adore them too - got an oak one on the way  xx


----------



## always dreaming

1971bags1971 said:


> The two at the back are chocolate  & oak bayswaters
> The middle black one is east west & the two either side are rose & aqua glove leather Ledburys
> Got an oak ledbury on its way to me - so excited !!



Thanks they are fab, looks like another couple on my wishlist!


----------



## Food Fash Fit

mahalagirl said:


> Wow....what color of medium lily is this? So gorgeous!




Is it a metallic mushroom?


----------



## LORJAYNE

Food Fash Fit said:


> Is it a metallic mushroom?




 Yes it is


----------



## LORJAYNE

MsSJones said:


> You got the sandals??? Can you please tell me how they fit? Are they too narrow?





Yes I did, I went to go and try them on. I'm usually about a 4 and a half, I got a 37. They are quite narrow and the straps around the top make them more so as well, I'm currently wearing them on the last buckle. I'm hoping they might give a little the more I wear them. Hope the picture below might help 

I also tried on the dorsets (I think, ones priced at £295). They were great but still narrow.

They also are very slippy and don't have much grip at all.


----------



## MsSJones

LORJAYNE said:


> Yes I did, I went to go and try them on. I'm usually about a 4 and a half, I got a 37. They are quite narrow and the straps around the top make them more so as well, I'm currently wearing them on the last buckle. I'm hoping they might give a little the more I wear them. Hope the picture below might help
> 
> I also tried on the dorsets (I think, ones priced at £295). They were great but still narrow.
> 
> They also are very slippy and don't have much grip at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2560902




Thank you for the picture. It's do helpful! Well, if they are very narrow they are probably not suitable for me. I have slightly wide feet and I have such a hard time finding a pair of nice sandals.


----------



## gilson854

My newest addition to my mulberry family is this necklace 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 I love it and it has a lovely weight to it - just can't decide whether I should behave and return it or keep it! Hmmmm...naughty side of me just says keep keep keep! &#128525;


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

gilson854 said:


> My newest addition to my mulberry family is this necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2561442
> View attachment 2561446
> View attachment 2561447
> View attachment 2561450
> View attachment 2561451
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it and it has a lovely weight to it - just can't decide whether I should behave and return it or keep it! Hmmmm...naughty side of me just says keep keep keep! &#128525;




Keep!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

1971bags1971 said:


> Here is my Mulberry family



So lovely to see some ledburys for a change


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Love bayswater ...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2561978
> 
> 
> Love bayswater ...


Oh myyyyy  That is one gorgeous collection you've got there :worthy:


----------



## daisyw

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2561978
> 
> 
> Love bayswater ...




So beautiful!


----------



## gilson854

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2561978
> 
> 
> Love bayswater ...



Amaaaazing!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Thank you ! I can't help
Myself ...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bought purse today ...


----------



## Guccig

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! I can't help
> Myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562659
> 
> 
> Bought purse today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562661




Gorgeous collection - lovely colours too!!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Bought this little belt bag too to go with my bayswater and purse I'm
Going to use it as a pouch it's very cute


----------



## Guccig

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2561978
> 
> 
> Love bayswater ...




Is the red bay lizard skin - if it is how is it wearing if you don't mind me asking


----------



## gilson854

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! I can't help
> Myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562659
> 
> 
> Bought purse today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562661



Gorgeous collection and new purchases! &#128525;Xx


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

gilson854 said:


> Gorgeous collection and new purchases! &#128525;Xx




Thank you


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Guccig said:


> Is the red bay lizard skin - if it is how is it wearing if you don't mind me asking




It certainly Is , it's absolutely beautiful I loved wearing it however I have only worn it once ...


----------



## mimott

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! I can't help
> Myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562659
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only dream!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Absolutely beautiful collection


----------



## Deppaholic

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! I can't help
> Myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562659
> 
> 
> Bought purse today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562661


What a lovely collection!  I need to get a wallet or two.  For just discovering this line 2 years ago, I have quite a collection.  Someday I'll line them up and snap a pic. I love the Del Rey.  I want oak in every design though.  Sadly I have to scour for them in USA.  Would love a trip to a store to feel all the different leathers.  I so want a Del Rey in oak.  Lovely lovely collection!


----------



## Deppaholic

1971bags1971 said:


> I adore them too - got an oak one on the way  xx


Oh I'd love to have one of these!


----------



## Deppaholic

always dreaming said:


> Think I've still got so many styles still to get, I keep finding another one to add to my ever growing list. Just purchased a phone case and a postcard keyring both in oak. And a Valentine's coin purse. This is such a dangerous forum! X


Dangerous indeed.  I love Mulberry!  First one I bought was a copy   Oak Bays Jubilee   I do have Alexa and Bay Croc in Oak.  But so want a Del Rey in oak.  LOVE MULBERRY.  Can't stop.  I had to have it!  I keep saying that to my husband.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Deppaholic said:


> What a lovely collection!  I need to get a wallet or two.  For just discovering this line 2 years ago, I have quite a collection.  Someday I'll line them up and snap a pic. I love the Del Rey.  I want oak in every design though.  Sadly I have to scour for them in USA.  Would love a trip to a store to feel all the different leathers.  I so want a Del Rey in oak.  Lovely lovely collection!




Del rey in oak would be such a good choice! It's a shame you didn't have someone who could source it for you and send it over! I am so in love with mulberry !


----------



## Rowie13

Hello all am new to Purse Forum.
Have a collection of bags (am ever so slightly obsessed with them to be honest)  my current addiction is Mulberry. I have 6! 2 Bayswaters, 1 Del Rey (in black as it's practical but would love one in a Black Forest matte) a Large Daria hobo and 2 Alexas one oversized.
Hankering after more though!


----------



## ashleyl1989

An updated pic of my mulberry family....as you can see I like core colours and classic styles so not exactly the most exciting family on here...but I love each and every one of them !!! 

Oak Darwin bayswater
Oak regular size Alexa buffalo 
Chocolate nvt Roxanne
Black pebbled mitzy messenger


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

ashleyl1989 said:


> View attachment 2566101
> 
> 
> An updated pic of my mulberry family....as you can see I like core colours and classic styles so not exactly the most exciting family on here...but I love each and every one of them !!!
> 
> Oak Darwin bayswater
> Oak regular size Alexa buffalo
> Chocolate nvt Roxanne
> Black pebbled mitzy messenger


i love your colours, they go with everything!


----------



## gunsandbanjos

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! I can't help
> Myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562659
> 
> 
> Bought purse today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562661



Stunning! What an amazing collection you have.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

[QUO TE=gunsandbanjos;26540851]Stunning! What an amazing collection you have.[/QUOTE]
thank you


----------



## Deppaholic

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Del rey in oak would be such a good choice! It's a shame you didn't have someone who could source it for you and send it over! I am so in love with mulberry !


I will find my oak Del Rey yet!  I will, I will.  To me it would be the perfect everyday bag.  Love the oak.  Love Mulberry!


----------



## beaver232

ashleyl1989 said:


> View attachment 2566101
> 
> 
> An updated pic of my mulberry family....as you can see I like core colours and classic styles so not exactly the most exciting family on here...but I love each and every one of them !!!
> 
> Oak Darwin bayswater
> Oak regular size Alexa buffalo
> Chocolate nvt Roxanne
> Black pebbled mitzy messenger


I can see why you love them, congratulations on your classy collection x


----------



## beaver232

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thank you ! I can't help
> Myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562659
> 
> 
> Bought purse today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2562661


Wow!!  they're all stunning. Enjoy them x


----------



## beaver232

Rowie13 said:


> Hello all am new to Purse Forum.
> Have a collection of bags (am ever so slightly obsessed with them to be honest)  my current addiction is Mulberry. I have 6! 2 Bayswaters, 1 Del Rey (in black as it's practical but would love one in a Black Forest matte) a Large Daria hobo and 2 Alexas one oversized.
> Hankering after more though!


Welcome! You've got such a lovely lot! Enjoy them & you'll feel at home on here! X


----------



## vaughn101

Hi all, I'm new here... thought I'd let my Mulberrys speak for me to start with 

Looking forward to getting to know everyone!


----------



## always dreaming

vaughn101 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here... thought I'd let my Mulberrys speak for me to start with
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



Beautiful collection x


----------



## vaughn101

Hi , thank you!


----------



## Cupcake2008

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2561978
> 
> 
> Love bayswater ...




Wow, you have an amazing collection! Love the pic of all your bays standing up to attention!


----------



## Cupcake2008

ashleyl1989 said:


> View attachment 2566101
> 
> 
> An updated pic of my mulberry family....as you can see I like core colours and classic styles so not exactly the most exciting family on here...but I love each and every one of them !!!
> 
> Oak Darwin bayswater
> Oak regular size Alexa buffalo
> Chocolate nvt Roxanne
> Black pebbled mitzy messenger




The classics are the best! I'm particularly drawn to your Mitzy  Gorgeous collection, Ashley!


----------



## Cupcake2008

vaughn101 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here... thought I'd let my Mulberrys speak for me to start with
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!




Hi Vaughn! Welcome to TPF! Your Mulberrys are definitely speaking - they're all gorgeous - particularly love your petrol del rey


----------



## vaughn101

Thanks for the welcome, cupcake! I love the petrol... I had every intention of buying an oak Alexa that day, saw that colour and thought 'that's my bag'!


----------



## Mammee101

Love looking at all your collections ... Am
New on here and looks like a great forum


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Cupcake2008 said:


> Wow, you have an amazing collection! Love the pic of all your bays standing up to attention!



thank you, i didn't know the  best way to photograph but that way seemed to work!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

hi all

have updated my collection since my last post of my bags together

i have added a Del Rey in Bark Brown/ Tillie drawstring in nubuck and a bayswater shoulder bag along with a new black bow purse

So my 

*Bayswaters*

Black/Oak/Silky Snake/Chocolate/Sycamore and Lizard Print (Red)

*Alexas*

Sparkle Tweed/Chocolate and Bronze Fox Lock

*Daria Hobo* in oak

*Anthony messenger* in black

*Del Rey* Bark Brown

*Tillie Drawstring*- Nubuck

*Belt Bag* Silky Snake

*Lily in Croc* - Oak

Purse

Long lock continental in chocolate
Silky Snake Continental
Small Hetty Coin Purse
Black Silky Calf Bow 
Shiny Goat Tree French Purse
Daria french Purse Oak

Accessories
Cosmetic Pouch
Key Ring x 2 Red and black
1 Grey Angora Wool Scarf
Phone case chocolate / oak and black forest


----------



## Blairbass

LOVE LOVE LOVE your beautiful collection!


----------



## Guccig

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all
> 
> 
> 
> have updated my collection since my last post of my bags together
> 
> 
> 
> i have added a Del Rey in Bark Brown/ Tillie drawstring in nubuck and a bayswater shoulder bag along with a new black bow purse
> 
> 
> 
> So my
> 
> 
> 
> *Bayswaters*
> 
> 
> 
> Black/Oak/Silky Snake/Chocolate/Sycamore and Lizard Print (Red)
> 
> 
> 
> *Alexas*
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkle Tweed/Chocolate and Bronze Fox Lock
> 
> 
> 
> *Daria Hobo* in oak
> 
> 
> 
> *Anthony messenger* in black
> 
> 
> 
> *Del Rey* Bark Brown
> 
> 
> 
> *Tillie Drawstring*- Nubuck
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt Bag* Silky Snake
> 
> 
> 
> *Lily in Croc* - Oak
> 
> 
> 
> Purse
> 
> 
> 
> Long lock continental in chocolate
> 
> Silky Snake Continental
> 
> Small Hetty Coin Purse
> 
> Black Silky Calf Bow
> 
> Shiny Goat Tree French Purse
> 
> Daria french Purse Oak
> 
> 
> 
> Accessories
> 
> Cosmetic Pouch
> 
> Key Ring x 2 Red and black
> 
> 1 Grey Angora Wool Scarf
> 
> Phone case chocolate / oak and black forest




Wow - what an amazing collection - lovely


----------



## always dreaming

Wow it just keeps on getting better and better EFRJENKINS1987


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all
> 
> have updated my collection since my last post of my bags together
> 
> i have added a Del Rey in Bark Brown/ Tillie drawstring in nubuck and a bayswater shoulder bag along with a new black bow purse
> 
> So my
> 
> *Bayswaters*
> 
> Black/Oak/Silky Snake/Chocolate/Sycamore and Lizard Print (Red)
> 
> *Alexas*
> 
> Sparkle Tweed/Chocolate and Bronze Fox Lock
> 
> *Daria Hobo* in oak
> 
> *Anthony messenger* in black
> 
> *Del Rey* Bark Brown
> 
> *Tillie Drawstring*- Nubuck
> 
> *Belt Bag* Silky Snake
> 
> *Lily in Croc* - Oak
> 
> Purse
> 
> Long lock continental in chocolate
> Silky Snake Continental
> Small Hetty Coin Purse
> Black Silky Calf Bow
> Shiny Goat Tree French Purse
> Daria french Purse Oak
> 
> Accessories
> Cosmetic Pouch
> Key Ring x 2 Red and black
> 1 Grey Angora Wool Scarf
> Phone case chocolate / oak and black forest


So beautiful. Would love to shop this fab collection!


----------



## Muffinslayer

Hi! I'm a newbie around here and let me just say how great all your mulberry family photos look! 

So very happy that my favourite brand is getting so much love!  

I'm hoping one day to have a collection as extensive as many of those I've seen in this thread. 

Here are some of my Bayswater pics.. Please bear with me as the shots somehow don't appear too clear:

(aubergine, nude, mole grey, mushroom grey, dark peach, black mini-croc print, and oak.. I have yet to take a snapshot of my dark brown one, which happens to be my workhorse at the moment)

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109373

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109374

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109375

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109376

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109377

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109378

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109372


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> So beautiful. Would love to shop this fab collection!




I completed my collection finally with my del rey however now that the summer sale is coming up I'm pretty sure I'm going to make room !


----------



## Muffinslayer

What a truly spectacular collection you have, EFRJENKINS1987!


----------



## Cupcake2008

always dreaming said:


> Wow it just keeps on getting better and better EFRJENKINS1987




Completely agree! Amazing collection, EFRJENKINS!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Cupcake2008 said:


> Completely agree! Amazing collection, EFRJENKINS!




Thank you ... It's seeing everyone else's that gets me started again ! Because I start to think ooh I like that I want one of those lol I better do some overtime!! Ha


----------



## ashleyl1989

Cupcake2008 said:


> The classics are the best! I'm particularly drawn to your Mitzy  Gorgeous collection, Ashley!




I am soooo glad you complimented my mitzy I have had this up for sale a few times and then ended listing a few hours later, I just cannot let her go!! 
I just fancied a change but I'm definitely going to keep her now !! Xx


----------



## ashleyl1989

vaughn101 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here... thought I'd let my Mulberrys speak for me to start with
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!





Love your collection, a bag for each occasion, and very much my style with neutral colours to match every outfit ! Xx


----------



## Cupcake2008

ashleyl1989 said:


> I am soooo glad you complimented my mitzy I have had this up for sale a few times and then ended listing a few hours later, I just cannot let her go!!
> I just fancied a change but I'm definitely going to keep her now !! Xx




Your Mitzy is definitely a keeper for sure, I'm so glad you're keeping her! It's such a practical bag and the leather on all Mitzys always looks so gorgeously thick and smooshy


----------



## Cupcake2008

Muffinslayer said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie around here and let me just say how great all your mulberry family photos look!
> 
> 
> 
> So very happy that my favourite brand is getting so much love!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping one day to have a collection as extensive as many of those I've seen in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some of my Bayswater pics.. Please bear with me as the shots somehow don't appear too clear:
> 
> 
> 
> (aubergine, nude, mole grey, mushroom grey, dark peach, black mini-croc print, and oak.. I have yet to take a snapshot of my dark brown one, which happens to be my workhorse at the moment)
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109373
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109374
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109375
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109376
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109377
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109378
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109372




Hi Muffinslayer, I can't see your pics for some reason but I love the sound of your collection and it already sounds quite extensive!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Muffinslayer said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie around here and let me just say how great all your mulberry family photos look!
> 
> So very happy that my favourite brand is getting so much love!
> 
> I'm hoping one day to have a collection as extensive as many of those I've seen in this thread.
> 
> Here are some of my Bayswater pics.. Please bear with me as the shots somehow don't appear too clear:
> 
> (aubergine, nude, mole grey, mushroom grey, dark peach, black mini-croc print, and oak.. I have yet to take a snapshot of my dark brown one, which happens to be my workhorse at the moment)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109373
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109374
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109375
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109376
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109377
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109378
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109372


I love your collection. I am a Bayswater fan too.  For those who can't see just click on the links and you will go to the album. You really have to see these beauties


----------



## Cupcake2008

CPrincessUK said:


> I love your collection. I am a Bayswater fan too.  For those who can't see just click on the links and you will go to the album. You really have to see these beauties




Clicking on the links doesn't work my phone or iPad but will try on my laptop when I log in   Looking forward to seeing your collection, Muffinslayer


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all
> 
> have updated my collection since my last post of my bags together
> 
> i have added a Del Rey in Bark Brown/ Tillie drawstring in nubuck and a bayswater shoulder bag along with a new black bow purse
> 
> So my
> 
> *Bayswaters*
> 
> Black/Oak/Silky Snake/Chocolate/Sycamore and Lizard Print (Red)
> 
> *Alexas*
> 
> Sparkle Tweed/Chocolate and Bronze Fox Lock
> 
> *Daria Hobo* in oak
> 
> *Anthony messenger* in black
> 
> *Del Rey* Bark Brown
> 
> *Tillie Drawstring*- Nubuck
> 
> *Belt Bag* Silky Snake
> 
> *Lily in Croc* - Oak
> 
> Purse
> 
> Long lock continental in chocolate
> Silky Snake Continental
> Small Hetty Coin Purse
> Black Silky Calf Bow
> Shiny Goat Tree French Purse
> Daria french Purse Oak
> 
> Accessories
> Cosmetic Pouch
> Key Ring x 2 Red and black
> 1 Grey Angora Wool Scarf
> Phone case chocolate / oak and black forest


Gorgeous collection with a bag for every occasion!


----------



## Ria2011

Muffinslayer said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie around here and let me just say how great all your mulberry family photos look!
> 
> So very happy that my favourite brand is getting so much love!
> 
> I'm hoping one day to have a collection as extensive as many of those I've seen in this thread.
> 
> Here are some of my Bayswater pics.. Please bear with me as the shots somehow don't appear too clear:
> 
> (aubergine, nude, mole grey, mushroom grey, dark peach, black mini-croc print, and oak.. I have yet to take a snapshot of my dark brown one, which happens to be my workhorse at the moment)
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109373
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109374
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109375
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109376
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109377
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109378
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=11566&pictureid=109372


Welcome to the forum, you've got a beautiful bayswater collection!


----------



## Muffinslayer

Thank you, Ria2011!

And I must say, you have a very varied and colourful collection of Mulberry babies! The queen green and heather lilies especially caught my eye..they are absolutely adorable and perfect for spring!


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all
> 
> have updated my collection since my last post of my bags together
> 
> i have added a Del Rey in Bark Brown/ Tillie drawstring in nubuck and a bayswater shoulder bag along with a new black bow purse
> 
> So my
> 
> *Bayswaters*
> 
> Black/Oak/Silky Snake/Chocolate/Sycamore and Lizard Print (Red)
> 
> *Alexas*
> 
> Sparkle Tweed/Chocolate and Bronze Fox Lock
> 
> *Daria Hobo* in oak
> 
> *Anthony messenger* in black
> 
> *Del Rey* Bark Brown
> 
> *Tillie Drawstring*- Nubuck
> 
> *Belt Bag* Silky Snake
> 
> *Lily in Croc* - Oak
> 
> Purse
> 
> Long lock continental in chocolate
> Silky Snake Continental
> Small Hetty Coin Purse
> Black Silky Calf Bow
> Shiny Goat Tree French Purse
> Daria french Purse Oak
> 
> Accessories
> Cosmetic Pouch
> Key Ring x 2 Red and black
> 1 Grey Angora Wool Scarf
> Phone case chocolate / oak and black forest



I think you need a bigger bed!  Great collection


----------



## Louliu71

ashleyl1989 said:


> View attachment 2566101
> 
> 
> An updated pic of my mulberry family....as you can see I like core colours and classic styles so not exactly the most exciting family on here...but I love each and every one of them !!!
> 
> Oak Darwin bayswater
> Oak regular size Alexa buffalo
> Chocolate nvt Roxanne
> Black pebbled mitzy messenger



Love your Mitzy, I sold mine and have regretted since. Classic collection


----------



## Louliu71

vaughn101 said:


> Hi all, I'm new here... thought I'd let my Mulberrys speak for me to start with
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know everyone!



Welcome, very nice collection. This forum is bad news though as you will see so many fan bags and want/need them.

I have to stay away at times to help preserve my bank balance!


----------



## Muffinslayer

Cupcake2008 said:


> Clicking on the links doesn't work my phone or iPad but will try on my laptop when I log in   Looking forward to seeing your collection, Muffinslayer


Thank you, cupcake2008! 

I do apologize for the inconvenience. I suppose this means I will have to learn to use Photobucket for my future uploads


----------



## Muffinslayer

CPrincessUK said:


> I love your collection. I am a Bayswater fan too.  For those who can't see just click on the links and you will go to the album. You really have to see these beauties


Thank you, CPrincessUK! 

Your electric blue and patent midnight blue bays are stunning! 

And I adore the rest of your bayswater babies! You look fantastic wearing them!


----------



## Louliu71

Muffinslayer said:


> Thank you, cupcake2008!
> 
> I do apologize for the inconvenience. I suppose this means I will have to learn to use Photobucket for my future uploads



I will look later too. I find it easier to upload direct from my iPhone via TPF app


----------



## Muffinslayer

Cupcake2008 said:


> Clicking on the links doesn't work my phone or iPad but will try on my laptop when I log in   Looking forward to seeing your collection, Muffinslayer


I was so amused with a comment you made in an earlier forum.. about you jumping up and down when you received your oak Cookie bayswater.. I'd be lying if I said that getting a bayswater didn't have the same effect on me :giggles:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Muffinslayer said:


> Thank you, CPrincessUK!
> 
> Your electric blue and patent midnight blue bays are stunning!
> 
> And I adore the rest of your bayswater babies! You look fantastic wearing them!


Thank you. It is my favourite mulberry style.


----------



## Muffinslayer

Louliu71 said:


> I will look later too. I find it easier to upload direct from my iPhone via TPF app


Thank you, Louliu71!

I do love your classic collection! The black taylor and black delrey look so very sweet! 

I think it's wonderful being able to see everyone's mulberry family in the forum, even if it puts me at a slightly higher risk of having a "bag attack" every time I log in.. 

Now about the photos..if you're still having trouble opening the links, perhaps you can try opening the mulberry album which is on my profile? But in any case, I will follow your suggestion and use the tpf app next time to upload photos from my iPhone. Thanks for the useful tip Louliu71, I appreciate it


----------



## Muffinslayer

Very nice capsule collection, ashley1989. Oak, chocolate and black are indeed classic core colours. 

The chocolate Roxanne has such a cool military/utilitarian chic vibe about it, wouldn't you say? I wonder if it will ever be reissued?

about the Darwin oak bayswater..so beautiful! Would you or anyone else in the forum know if mulberry still offers the bays in that kind of leather? I haven't seen one up close but I've heard that it is a thicker (?) and sturdier kind of leather.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> I think you need a bigger bed!  Great collection




Ha!! I think you might be right!!


----------



## lawrenson

I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!




Nice colours!!


----------



## tm3

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!



Great collection!


----------



## Muffinslayer

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!




Love the colors!


----------



## Dovey123

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!


Lovely 
Im like that ,when i love a particular style ,i have to have it in every colour


----------



## CPrincessUK

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!


I love your daria collection. I have been using my satchel while on holiday and DH commented on how suitable it was. Which mulberry addict that I am made me think I should get a second satchel. But then I thought don't be greedy CP, you have 3 darias already.
Then I saw your collection... Hehe. And now I think another daria may be just fine!!


----------



## Ria2011

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!


But it's completely understandable when they produce it in gorgeous colours lawrenson! I love your ink & cerise ones.


----------



## lawrenson

Thanks all!

The daria is just so handy and versatile. And in such great colours. 

Cheers,
karen


----------



## KW2013

So whilst having a spring clean, I've become totally distracted and decided to take a pic of my mulberry family instead...



Oak NVT bayswater (Union Jack), Black Forest bayswater, black Effie hobo, oak Effie satchel, chocolate NVT EW bayswater, chocolate Alexa, and oak French purse


----------



## Muffinslayer

Beautiful collection!


----------



## Ria2011

KW2013 said:


> So whilst having a spring clean, I've become totally distracted and decided to take a pic of my mulberry family instead...
> View attachment 2587762
> 
> 
> Oak NVT bayswater (Union Jack), Black Forest bayswater, black Effie hobo, oak Effie satchel, chocolate NVT EW bayswater, chocolate Alexa, and oak French purse


Beautiful collection KW2013, love your black forest bays


----------



## Louliu71

KW2013 said:


> So whilst having a spring clean, I've become totally distracted and decided to take a pic of my mulberry family instead...
> View attachment 2587762
> 
> 
> Oak NVT bayswater (Union Jack), Black Forest bayswater, black Effie hobo, oak Effie satchel, chocolate NVT EW bayswater, chocolate Alexa, and oak French purse



Lovely collection, about to get my own slice of BF.

Love all the styles and colours


----------



## Ondrea

KW2013 said:


> So whilst having a spring clean, I've become totally distracted and decided to take a pic of my mulberry family instead...
> View attachment 2587762
> 
> 
> Oak NVT bayswater (Union Jack), Black Forest bayswater, black Effie hobo, oak Effie satchel, chocolate NVT EW bayswater, chocolate Alexa, and oak French purse


Much more enjoyable than cleaning. Lovely collection a bag for all occasions


----------



## stcstc

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2561978
> 
> 
> Love bayswater ...



Great bays collection! Love the colors!


----------



## lasska

My new member of Mulberry family..Picadilly bag. Its beautiful piece ...yesterday i spend lot of time cleaning patina from lock, now its shiny..next weekend will attack patina on on a flap.. only one thing makes me feel strange..i didn't found any tags inside bag..but each stitch and everything can prove that its Mulberry..


----------



## lcy32

Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are

Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 2595741
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are
> 
> Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 2595741
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are
> 
> Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.




Loving your collection!!! Always makes me want more when I see everyone else's!!!


----------



## saintgermain

wow, what a mulberry collection! i am in awe


----------



## elvisfan4life

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 2595741
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are
> 
> Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.



Icy could you compare a medium lily to a del ray and a del ray to a bays with pics,please?
Love the medium lilies best....what colours are,your lilies and del rays as I am so colour blind!!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Oh and do some of the del rays have the longer handles and which do you prefer in the del ray longer or shorter handles?


----------



## Cupcake2008

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 2595741
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are
> 
> Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.


 
Wow, I'm loving your collection, lcy! Stunning! 

You need to update your signature - you have more beauties than listed


----------



## Fifitrix

At last...I've taken my Mulberry family pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bays Black Forest, Black Pleated Poppy, Bays EW in Black, Bays Oak, Oak Daria Continental Wallet, iPhone 5 case and scarf, which I don't know the name of.


----------



## Fifitrix

.


----------



## Cupcake2008

Fifitrix said:


> At last...I've taken my Mulberry family pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596262
> 
> 
> Bays Black Forest, Black Pleated Poppy, Bays EW in Black, Bays Oak, Oak Daria Continental Wallet, iPhone 5 case and scarf, which I don't know the name of.


 
I love your collection of classics, however your Poppy is the belle of the ball for me


----------



## Fifitrix

Cupcake2008 said:


> I love your collection of classics, however your Poppy is the belle of the ball for me


Thanks. She's a cracker and doesn't need babied, which is a bonus!


----------



## saintgermain

lawrenson said:


> I think I MAY have a little bit of a Daria obsession!



whoa! it appears you have 2 of the same colors too- you've got the Daria bug bad, girl!


----------



## saintgermain

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> hi all
> 
> have updated my collection since my last post of my bags together
> 
> i have added a Del Rey in Bark Brown/ Tillie drawstring in nubuck and a bayswater shoulder bag along with a new black bow purse
> 
> So my
> 
> *Bayswaters*
> 
> Black/Oak/Silky Snake/Chocolate/Sycamore and Lizard Print (Red)
> 
> *Alexas*
> 
> Sparkle Tweed/Chocolate and Bronze Fox Lock
> 
> *Daria Hobo* in oak
> 
> *Anthony messenger* in black
> 
> *Del Rey* Bark Brown
> 
> *Tillie Drawstring*- Nubuck
> 
> *Belt Bag* Silky Snake
> 
> *Lily in Croc* - Oak
> 
> Purse
> 
> Long lock continental in chocolate
> Silky Snake Continental
> Small Hetty Coin Purse
> Black Silky Calf Bow
> Shiny Goat Tree French Purse
> Daria french Purse Oak
> 
> Accessories
> Cosmetic Pouch
> Key Ring x 2 Red and black
> 1 Grey Angora Wool Scarf
> Phone case chocolate / oak and black forest



what a beautiful and diverse collection of Mulberries!


----------



## CPrincessUK

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 2595741
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are
> 
> Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## Ria2011

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 2595741
> 
> 
> Haven't taken a family pic for a very very long time so here we are
> 
> Metallic large snake print Cecily and a couple if other oakies missing.


Wow!!! What an absolutely stunning collection Icy, they're all gorgeous!


----------



## new_to_lv

Had a Bayswater many years ago that I sold, but now I own a Mulberry bag again!! A black Lily with nickel!!! Got her yesterday and a already want another one


----------



## Louliu71

new_to_lv said:


> Had a Bayswater many years ago that I sold, but now I own a Mulberry bag again!! A black Lily with nickel!!! Got her yesterday and a already want another one
> 
> View attachment 2597476



Gorgeous bag! I don't think I will stray from M now, well not for a while.

Here's to the first of many!


----------



## KW2013

new_to_lv said:


> had a bayswater many years ago that i sold, but now i own a mulberry bag again!! A black lily with nickel!!! Got her yesterday and a already want another one
> 
> View attachment 2597476




&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## new_to_lv

Louliu71 said:


> Gorgeous bag! I don't think I will stray from M now, well not for a while.
> 
> Here's to the first of many!




Thanks!! I am already looking for another Mulberry, maybe Alexa??


----------



## Louliu71

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!! I am already looking for another Mulberry, maybe Alexa??



I just got my first one. I do like bays and i know you had one, but I do like the flexibility of being able to wear my bags 'hands free' so I may be biased when I say great choice if you go for a Lexi


----------



## new_to_lv

Louliu71 said:


> I just got my first one. I do like bays and i know you had one, but I do like the flexibility of being able to wear my bags 'hands free' so I may be biased when I say great choice if you go for a Lexi




I have my eyes on one black nickel Alexa in ebay at the moment...  Love black with nickel!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

new_to_lv said:


> Thanks!! I am already looking for another Mulberry, maybe Alexa??




Good choice !! Can never have too many mulberry!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My bayswaters 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My silky snake 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My alexa in chocolate 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lizard print 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bark Brown del rey 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bayswater shoulder bag
	

		
			
		

		
	




My lily
	

		
			
		

		
	




Daria 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Fox lock


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987




----------



## Ondrea

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2597970


What a lovely collection tanks for showing them to us real variety of colours


----------



## susiew94

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My bayswaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597965
> 
> 
> 
> My silky snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597968
> 
> 
> My alexa in chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597952
> 
> 
> Lizard print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597954
> 
> 
> Bark Brown del rey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597956
> 
> 
> Bayswater shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597957
> 
> 
> My lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597960
> 
> 
> Daria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597962
> 
> 
> Fox lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597963


What a fantastic collection! I am in love with the pink and green Bayswaters. A collection to aspire to!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Ondrea said:


> What a lovely collection tanks for showing them to us real variety of colours




Your welcome I just really enjoy photographing them because they look so pretty


----------



## susiew94

I am so envious! Absolutely to die for. Definitely need a pretty Del Rey now.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

susiew94 said:


> I am so envious! Absolutely to die for. Definitely need a pretty Del Rey now.




What colour would you go for I have a bark brown which looks like it glimmers and a deer brown


----------



## CPrincessUK

new_to_lv said:


> Had a Bayswater many years ago that I sold, but now I own a Mulberry bag again!! A black Lily with nickel!!! Got her yesterday and a already want another one
> 
> View attachment 2597476


Gorgeous. I love my lily bags and am considering a third although I had issues last year with the chains on both my bags and swore I wouldn't get another.
Look out for tarnishing of the chains. If it happens get it replaced/repaired while still in warranty. 
Enjoy your lovely lily.


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My bayswaters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597965
> 
> 
> 
> My silky snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597968
> 
> 
> My alexa in chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597952
> 
> 
> Lizard print
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597954
> 
> 
> Bark Brown del rey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597956
> 
> 
> Bayswater shoulder bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597957
> 
> 
> My lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597960
> 
> 
> Daria
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597962
> 
> 
> Fox lock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597963


Your collection is so AMAZING


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fifitrix said:


> At last...I've taken my Mulberry family pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2596262
> 
> 
> Bays Black Forest, Black Pleated Poppy, Bays EW in Black, Bays Oak, Oak Daria Continental Wallet, iPhone 5 case and scarf, which I don't know the name of.


Lovely classic collection


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Some more pics of my mulberry collection


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987




----------



## EFRJENKINS1987




----------



## s_kat

Ladies, it's time I confessed to two recent arrivals... Having decided that the Bays was not for me as an everyday bag - and it still isn't - I then found two gorgeous ones that I couldn't resist buying, just because they are a bit different! 

Presenting Union Jack and midnight (with rose gold hardware) Heritage Bays:


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Wow great find!


----------



## Dovey123

Soo it's Friday night , my laptop has crashed , my tv is on the blink and my OH has gone to bed ill . So I have got my mulberry out for a family portrait . I must say I felt like a young girl playing with my dolls !! Lol


----------



## Ria2011

s_kat said:


> Ladies, it's time I confessed to two recent arrivals... Having decided that the Bays was not for me as an everyday bag - and it still isn't - I then found two gorgeous ones that I couldn't resist buying, just because they are a bit different!
> 
> Presenting Union Jack and midnight (with rose gold hardware) Heritage Bays:
> 
> View attachment 2610121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610122


When they're that gorgeous it's completely understandable s_kat. Congrats & welcome to the bays club : )


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Dovey123 said:


> Soo it's Friday night , my laptop has crashed , my tv is on the blink and my OH has gone to bed ill . So I have got my mulberry out for a family portrait . I must say I felt like a young girl playing with my dolls !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610328




Delicious! Im going to do the same soon but I'm waiting on an arrival! Hehe...


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> Soo it's Friday night , my laptop has crashed , my tv is on the blink and my OH has gone to bed ill . So I have got my mulberry out for a family portrait . I must say I felt like a young girl playing with my dolls !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610328


 Love it Dovey! What a beautiful collection - loving the rich jewel like colours!


----------



## Dovey123

Ria2011 said:


> Love it Dovey! What a beautiful collection - loving the rich jewel like colours!




I think it's the flash !!


----------



## Dovey123

Jazmine2smith said:


> Delicious! Im going to do the same soon but I'm waiting on an arrival! Hehe...




I bet it is truly scrumptious &#128515;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Love it Dovey! What a beautiful collection - loving the rich jewel like colours!



Congrats on your medium lily btw lovely


----------



## elvisfan4life

s_kat said:


> Ladies, it's time I confessed to two recent arrivals... Having decided that the Bays was not for me as an everyday bag - and it still isn't - I then found two gorgeous ones that I couldn't resist buying, just because they are a bit different!
> 
> Presenting Union Jack and midnight (with rose gold hardware) Heritage Bays:
> 
> View attachment 2610121
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610122



Love both of these congrats


----------



## elvisfan4life

Dovey123 said:


> Soo it's Friday night , my laptop has crashed , my tv is on the blink and my OH has gone to bed ill . So I have got my mulberry out for a family portrait . I must say I felt like a young girl playing with my dolls !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610328



Lovely pic....enjoy them all


----------



## Ria2011

elvisfan4life said:


> Congrats on your medium lily btw lovely


Thanks hun, I'm so chuffed that I managed to find one as I thought I'd have to settle for black.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ria2011 said:


> Thanks hun, I'm so chuffed that I managed to find one as I thought I'd have to settle for black.



I much prefer the grey we have very similar tastes I think


----------



## s_kat

Ria2011 said:


> When they're that gorgeous it's completely understandable s_kat. Congrats & welcome to the bays club : )


Thanks! Now I just need to make sure they get an outing from time to time rather than being museum pieces


----------



## Jazmine2smith

My updated funky family, as you can see core colours and classics aren't really me!  
Now confession time...as my ink tassel bag has fast become my favourite everyday bag I snapped up her sister in oak for an absolute bargain! eBay served me very well and because of some slight colour transfer on the back,I won this beauty at £192!


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2610984
> 
> 
> My updated funky family, as you can see core colours and classics aren't really me!
> Now confession time...as my ink tassel bag has fast become my favourite everyday bag I snapped up her sister in oak for an absolute bargain! eBay served me very well and because of some slight colour transfer on the back,I won this beauty at £192!
> View attachment 2610990



Fab collection!

I was so close to bidding on that too, your picture makes it look so much better. It looked a bit sad on ebay, great catch! Glad we didn't get in a bidding war

If you ever want to move the ink one on.......


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Fab collection!
> 
> I was so close to bidding on that too, your picture makes it look so much better. It looked a bit sad on ebay, great catch! Glad we didn't get in a bidding war
> 
> If you ever want to move the ink one on.......



Thankyou!
Lol I know,I wasn't expecting it to be quite as good, and for me wearing it cross-body day to day I'm not that bothered about the transfer- and especially at the price!..U never know you could find the same steal in the ink! Its possible!
..there is one on there at the mo, higher start price though


----------



## Louliu71

Dovey123 said:


> Soo it's Friday night , my laptop has crashed , my tv is on the blink and my OH has gone to bed ill . So I have got my mulberry out for a family portrait . I must say I felt like a young girl playing with my dolls !! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2610328



Lovely collection, I didn't realise the Delilah was so big. Very diversified collection


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Love!!!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2610984
> 
> 
> My updated funky family, as you can see core colours and classics aren't really me!
> Now confession time...as my ink tassel bag has fast become my favourite everyday bag I snapped up her sister in oak for an absolute bargain! eBay served me very well and because of some slight colour transfer on the back,I won this beauty at £192!
> View attachment 2610990


Gorgeous family Jazmine & your oak suede tassel bag is stunning! Not a dull bag in sight.


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thankyou!
> Lol I know,I wasn't expecting it to be quite as good, and for me wearing it cross-body day to day I'm not that bothered about the transfer- and especially at the price!..U never know you could find the same steal in the ink! Its possible!
> ..there is one on there at the mo, higher start price though



It came out wrong, didnt mean to say the bag looked sad, the presentation of the bag wasn't great in the sellers pictures. Sometimes its worth taking the risk, if the seller had taken better pics I am sure it would have sold for more.

I am on the sofa now..... Only want a purse so intrigued to see what prices they are when/if they launch any news ones.

Although I will be on the lookout for an ink one if the price is right


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> It came out wrong, didnt mean to say the bag looked sad, the presentation of the bag wasn't great in the sellers pictures. Sometimes its worth taking the risk, if the seller had taken better pics I am sure it would have sold for more.
> 
> I am on the sofa now..... Only want a purse so intrigued to see what prices they are when/if they launch any news ones.
> 
> Although I will be on the lookout for an ink one if the price is right




Yeh I knew what you meant, advertisement of her wasn't the best-luckily she is in real life! Lol Check out the ink one on eBay at the mo...


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Yeh I knew what you meant, advertisement of her wasn't the best-luckily she is in real life! Lol Check out the ink one on eBay at the mo...



I asked the buyer a few questions as I can get to where the bag is located and was really interested, however they ignored me twice so I can't be bothered now. They will struggle to sell it as they are only offering collection and cash on collection. Sellers like that are really annoying and usually spell trouble if they can't even be bothered to answer a simple question.

I'm quite content now, BF was a small compromise am now well and truly in the sofa!..... Well a purse is all I need and that's it unless of course a bargain comes along


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> I asked the buyer a few questions as I can get to where the bag is located and was really interested, however they ignored me twice so I can't be bothered now. They will struggle to sell it as they are only offering collection and cash on collection. Sellers like that are really annoying and usually spell trouble if they can't even be bothered to answer a simple question.
> 
> I'm quite content now, BF was a small compromise am now well and truly in the sofa!..... Well a purse is all I need and that's it unless of course a bargain comes along




Ah how annoying! The one I can see says they need the cash asap and royal mail first class delivery £350 start?


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Ah how annoying! The one I can see says they need the cash asap and royal mail first class delivery £350 start?



I didn't see that one.....l


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Ah how annoying! The one I can see says they need the cash asap and royal mail first class delivery £350 start?



I didn't see that one.....watching now......but I am on the sofa!!!!!!! Argh


Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> I didn't see that one.....watching now......but I am on the sofa!!!!!!! Argh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the heads up




U can jump back on after this beauty- we will be real bag twins, with a pair of twin bags ourselves! Lol x


----------



## Izzy48

Here is one picture of most of them together. Not a very good picture but it would be hard to choose a favorite. The aubergine color is the best of all the colors in my opinion. i need a beautiful red.


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> U can jump back on after this beauty- we will be real bag twins, with a pair of twin bags ourselves! Lol x



Wasn't to be thought I was being smart bidding in the final 5s and my session timeout


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Just bought a black tassel alexa £350 was only bidder .. Quite happy!!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> Wasn't to be thought I was being smart bidding in the final 5s and my session timeout




Oh no! Im gutted for you i think you missed out to a fellow tpf member


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Just bought a black tassel alexa £350 was only bidder .. Quite happy!!




Ah you were the lucky one! I have this bag just so you know its ink blue


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> Ah you were the lucky one! I have this bag just so you know its ink blue




Thought it might be! Thanks , I think most ppl think it's black !  I can't wait r u happy with yours?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Thought it might be! Thanks , I think most ppl think it's black !  I can't wait r u happy with yours?



Yeh its pretty dark but the leather details are more blue so u can tell in real life its ink, yeh love them I just bought the oak too


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh no! Im gutted for you i think you missed out to a fellow tpf member



Thanks Hun, my mistake but happy another TPFer got it. 

I didn't really need it, but it would have been a bargain if we hasn't got into a bidding war


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Just bought a black tassel alexa £350 was only bidder .. Quite happy!!



Well done and lucky for you my session timed out 

Glad it went to another TPFer! Will await your reveal with mixed emotions 

Bargain price too


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> Well done and lucky for you my session timed out
> 
> Glad it went to another TPFer! Will await your reveal with mixed emotions
> 
> Bargain price too




Ah I thought I was lucky enough to have no other bids and a little strange esp at the price! Sorry u missed out Hun I'll be sure to post some pics !  x


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> Here is one picture of most of them together. Not a very good picture but it would be hard to choose a favorite. The aubergine color is the best of all the colors in my opinion. i need a beautiful red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2612444



Beautiful classic collection.....can't I persuade you to fit some green in there too


----------



## tm3

Here is my current little Mulberry family! Sorry the picture is so grainy - my phone went for a swim recently so am posting using my iPad camera in a room with poor natural light! I recently sold off a couple to make room (and funds) for a Chanel and Givenchy, so currently have:

Bayswater in emerald
Medium Lily in red
Medium Lily in metallic mushroom
Somerset hobo in chestnut
Regular Lily in oatmeal

Unfortunately my Effie and another Bays were the ones to go, but I like my little family now - they all have a purpose so get used on rotation regularly - the Bays is used when I need to carry more, the medium red lily is my go-to at the weekend, the Somerset for when I'm casual, regular lily for when I want a small bag, and my favourite, the metallic mushroom, is for evenings. All occasions are catered for - at least that's what I keep trying to convince myself every time I see a new beauty!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

tm3 said:


> View attachment 2612949
> 
> 
> Here is my current little Mulberry family! Sorry the picture is so grainy - my phone went for a swim recently so am posting using my iPad camera in a room with poor natural light! I recently sold off a couple to make room (and funds) for a Chanel and Givenchy, so currently have:
> 
> Bayswater in emerald
> Medium Lily in red
> Medium Lily in metallic mushroom
> Somerset hobo in chestnut
> Regular Lily in oatmeal
> 
> Unfortunately my Effie and another Bays were the ones to go, but I like my little family now - they all have a purpose so get used on rotation regularly - the Bays is used when I need to carry more, the medium red lily is my go-to at the weekend, the Somerset for when I'm casual, regular lily for when I want a small bag, and my favourite, the metallic mushroom, is for evenings. All occasions are catered for - at least that's what I keep trying to convince myself every time I see a new beauty!!



Stunning...I would love both those medium lilies


----------



## tm3

elvisfan4life said:


> Stunning...I would love both those medium lilies



Thanks Elvis! I'd promised myself at the end of last year that I wouldn't buy any more bags full price, but I just can't resist the medium lilies - so beautiful, such a perfect size! I'd love a deer brown like yours, but must.keep.purse.closed!


----------



## elvisfan4life

tm3 said:


> Thanks Elvis! I'd promised myself at the end of last year that I wouldn't buy any more bags full price, but I just can't resist the medium lilies - so beautiful, such a perfect size! I'd love a deer brown like yours, but must.keep.purse.closed!



You have 2 beauties...they are a lovely sized bag aren't they


----------



## tm3

elvisfan4life said:


> You have 2 beauties...they are a lovely sized bag aren't they



Perfect sized - large enough to hold everything I need day-to-day, but not swamping!


----------



## Ria2011

tm3 said:


> View attachment 2612949
> 
> 
> Here is my current little Mulberry family! Sorry the picture is so grainy - my phone went for a swim recently so am posting using my iPad camera in a room with poor natural light! I recently sold off a couple to make room (and funds) for a Chanel and Givenchy, so currently have:
> 
> Bayswater in emerald
> Medium Lily in red
> Medium Lily in metallic mushroom
> Somerset hobo in chestnut
> Regular Lily in oatmeal
> 
> Unfortunately my Effie and another Bays were the ones to go, but I like my little family now - they all have a purpose so get used on rotation regularly - the Bays is used when I need to carry more, the medium red lily is my go-to at the weekend, the Somerset for when I'm casual, regular lily for when I want a small bag, and my favourite, the metallic mushroom, is for evenings. All occasions are catered for - at least that's what I keep trying to convince myself every time I see a new beauty!!


Lovely collection tm3, they're all beautiful.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Alexa tassel bag arrived today... And yes it's navy blue (ink) not black as listed on ebay seller described as being 9/10 I would probably have said an 8 and would have mentioned slight marks to top but nothing major ... She is a lovely bag ..,


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Alexa tassel bag arrived today... And yes it's navy blue (ink) not black as listed on ebay seller described as being 9/10 I would probably have said an 8 and would have mentioned slight marks to top but nothing major ... She is a lovely bag ..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614239
> View attachment 2614240




You will still love using her so good for everyday ive just been out with mine I think were bag twins on this and the bronze foxy!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> You will still love using her so good for everyday ive just been out with mine I think were bag twins on this and the bronze foxy!




Yeah I think so too , tomorrow might be the day ... Think we both have the silly snake alexa too.. Such good taste


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Alexa tassel bag arrived today... And yes it's navy blue (ink) not black as listed on ebay seller described as being 9/10 I would probably have said an 8 and would have mentioned slight marks to top but nothing major ... She is a lovely bag ..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2614239
> View attachment 2614240




I'm genuinely pleased you like it. II asked the seller if there were any marks and she categorically said none at all. Those marks don't appear in the pics either, I hate being deceived. Still a great price though as most appear for c.£500 these days.

There is currently an oak one and the seller says mulberry charge £50 to clean the suede, may be worth doing that.

Lovely bag nonetheless


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> I'm genuinely pleased you like it. II asked the seller if there were any marks and she categorically said none at all. Those marks don't appear in the pics either, I hate being deceived. Still a great price though as most appear for c.£500 these days.
> 
> There is currently an oak one and the seller says mulberry charge £50 to clean the suede, may be worth doing that.
> 
> Lovely bag nonetheless




Ah ok I didn't ask any questions with regards to condition as I took the 9/10 to maybe relate to scratches or something ... Perhaps I should have done however I probably would still have bid! I may enquire about having it cleaned but other then the photo I posted it is in a good clean condition


----------



## Izzy48

elvisfan4life said:


> Beautiful classic collection.....can't I persuade you to fit some green in there too



I was looking at it and thought they look a bit dull! Green might be the way to go.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzy48 said:


> I was looking at it and thought they look a bit dull! Green might be the way to go.



I adore emerald as you can see from my albums...but,your,collection is certainly not dull


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi all updated pic of my collection .. Enjoy 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I now have 

6 x bayswaters in
Chocolate
Oak
Silky snake
Sycamore
Lizard print 
Black 

4 x alexa 
Silky snake
Fox lock
Chocolate
Ink blue tassel

2 x del rey
Deer brown 
Bark brown 

1 x bayswater shoulder black
1 x daria in oak 
1 x lily croc print 

1 x pouch patent brown 
1 x pouch chocolate 
1 x pink kindle case

Purses
Deer brown long locked
Tree print red continental 
Valentines pouch 
Snake print long purse
Daria oak 
Black bow 
2 x coin purses 
Patent black and purple 
1x snake belt bag
 3 x phone cases 
Oak / chocolate and red
 2x key ring black and red


----------



## Smellyfeet

Proud mother of my little family! &#128518;


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Smellyfeet said:


> Proud mother of my little family! &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2618003




Love!! Nice little family x


----------



## Pol

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all updated pic of my collection .. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617910
> View attachment 2617912
> View attachment 2617914
> 
> 
> I now have
> 
> 6 x bayswaters in
> Chocolate
> Oak
> Silky snake
> Sycamore
> Lizard print
> Black
> 
> 4 x alexa
> Silky snake
> Fox lock
> Chocolate
> Ink blue tassel
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 x bayswater shoulder black
> 1 x daria in oak
> 1 x lily croc print
> 
> 1 x pouch patent brown
> 1 x pouch chocolate
> 1 x pink kindle case
> 
> Purses
> Deer brown long locked
> Tree print red continental
> Valentines pouch
> Snake print long purse
> Daria oak
> Black bow
> 2 x coin purses
> Patent black and purple
> 1x snake belt bag
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak / chocolate and red
> 2x key ring black and red


Lovely collection.


----------



## Bine

Smellyfeet said:


> Proud mother of my little family! &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2618003



Beautiful family! What colour is the alexa?


----------



## Smellyfeet

Bine said:


> Beautiful family! What colour is the alexa?




It's dark blush in soft croc &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Jordyaddict

My growing little family 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I feel I have a bag for most occasions now .


----------



## Poppet46

Smellyfeet said:


> Proud mother of my little family! &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2618003


Lovely collection - the Alexa is stunning


----------



## Poppet46

Jordyaddict said:


> My growing little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618730
> 
> 
> I feel I have a bag for most occasions now .


Mulberry families have a tendency to grow!  Gorgeous collection - loving the black lily


----------



## Smellyfeet

Jordyaddict said:


> My growing little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618730
> 
> 
> I feel I have a bag for most occasions now .




Fab collection! Love the bright alexa!


----------



## s_kat

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all updated pic of my collection .. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617910
> View attachment 2617912
> View attachment 2617914
> 
> 
> I now have
> 
> 6 x bayswaters in
> Chocolate
> Oak
> Silky snake
> Sycamore
> Lizard print
> Black
> 
> 4 x alexa
> Silky snake
> Fox lock
> Chocolate
> Ink blue tassel
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 x bayswater shoulder black
> 1 x daria in oak
> 1 x lily croc print
> 
> 1 x pouch patent brown
> 1 x pouch chocolate
> 1 x pink kindle case
> 
> Purses
> Deer brown long locked
> Tree print red continental
> Valentines pouch
> Snake print long purse
> Daria oak
> Black bow
> 2 x coin purses
> Patent black and purple
> 1x snake belt bag
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak / chocolate and red
> 2x key ring black and red


----------



## Bagstar

Wow amazing collections everyone


----------



## Izzy48

All the above collections are wonderful! You all reminded me I forgot to show my wallets and locked purse. Several beautiful Mulberry styles I haven't seen.


----------



## Gracie12

Lovely families - positively drooling here!!


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all updated pic of my collection .. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617910
> View attachment 2617912
> View attachment 2617914
> 
> 
> I now have
> 
> 6 x bayswaters in
> Chocolate
> Oak
> Silky snake
> Sycamore
> Lizard print
> Black
> 
> 4 x alexa
> Silky snake
> Fox lock
> Chocolate
> Ink blue tassel
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 x bayswater shoulder black
> 1 x daria in oak
> 1 x lily croc print
> 
> 1 x pouch patent brown
> 1 x pouch chocolate
> 1 x pink kindle case
> 
> Purses
> Deer brown long locked
> Tree print red continental
> Valentines pouch
> Snake print long purse
> Daria oak
> Black bow
> 2 x coin purses
> Patent black and purple
> 1x snake belt bag
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak / chocolate and red
> 2x key ring black and red


Wow, stunning collection EFRJENKINS1987 and sooo many gorgeous colours!!


----------



## Ria2011

Smellyfeet said:


> Proud mother of my little family! &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2618003


Lovely family smellyfeet.


----------



## Ria2011

Jordyaddict said:


> My growing little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618730
> 
> 
> I feel I have a bag for most occasions now .


Love your collection Jordyaddict!


----------



## Ria2011

Thought it was time for an updated pic of my rainbow family.


----------



## Ria2011

And last but not least, my lilies, scribble floral pouch and coral continental wallet.


----------



## Gracie12

gorgeous family - lucky lady!


----------



## Dovey123

Ria2011 said:


> And last but not least, my lilies, scribble floral pouch and coral continental wallet.



Amazing collection Ria 
I think when my collection is as vast as yours it will be similar.
Love them all especially your mabels and conker lexie ......is conker similar to oxblood ?Never seen either IRL


----------



## Ria2011

Gracie12 said:


> gorgeous family - lucky lady!


Thanks Gracie, I'm really happy with my varied collection.


----------



## Ria2011

Dovey123 said:


> Amazing collection Ria
> I think when my collection is as vast as yours it will be similar.
> Love them all especially your mabels and conker lexie ......is conker similar to oxblood ?Never seen either IRL


Thanks Dovey. I'm not too sure but I think oxblood would be darker than conker. Hopefully someone will post a pic soon once the new collection filters through. I love the mabel too, such a beautiful and underrated bag.


----------



## Ser

Here's my small but steady growing Mulberry family. I started my collection in June last year:

Raspberry glossy goat bayswater
Dark brown congo bayswater
Pink postman's lock messenger
Oak buffalo alexa
Chocolate Congo ledbury
Chocolate Congo zinia
Black shiny grain bryn
Black shiny grain bryn purse
Grape mitzy pouch
Rose gold heart keyring - on my brown bayswater 

Next on the list is a blush bryn....


----------



## Ser

Ria2011 said:


> Thought it was time for an updated pic of my rainbow family.



Gorgeous amazing collection Ria. Especially love your alexas and mabels. I quite fancy a mabel


----------



## Ria2011

Ser said:


> Gorgeous amazing collection Ria. Especially love your alexas and mabels. I quite fancy a mabel


Thanks Ser, your family is gorgeous as well!


----------



## Louliu71

Ria2011 said:


> Thought it was time for an updated pic of my rainbow family.





Ser said:


> Here's my small but steady growing Mulberry family. I started my collection in June last year:
> 
> Raspberry glossy goat bayswater
> Dark brown congo bayswater
> Pink postman's lock messenger
> Oak buffalo alexa
> Chocolate Congo ledbury
> Chocolate Congo zinia
> Black shiny grain bryn
> Black shiny grain bryn purse
> Grape mitzy pouch
> Rose gold heart keyring - on my brown bayswater
> 
> Next on the list is a blush bryn....



Both amazing collections ladies


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all updated pic of my collection .. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2617910
> View attachment 2617912
> View attachment 2617914
> 
> 
> I now have
> 
> 6 x bayswaters in
> Chocolate
> Oak
> Silky snake
> Sycamore
> Lizard print
> Black
> 
> 4 x alexa
> Silky snake
> Fox lock
> Chocolate
> Ink blue tassel
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 x bayswater shoulder black
> 1 x daria in oak
> 1 x lily croc print
> 
> 1 x pouch patent brown
> 1 x pouch chocolate
> 1 x pink kindle case
> 
> Purses
> Deer brown long locked
> Tree print red continental
> Valentines pouch
> Snake print long purse
> Daria oak
> Black bow
> 2 x coin purses
> Patent black and purple
> 1x snake belt bag
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak / chocolate and red
> 2x key ring black and red





Smellyfeet said:


> Proud mother of my little family! &#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2618003





Jordyaddict said:


> My growing little family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2618730
> 
> 
> I feel I have a bag for most occasions now .



Amazing collections, loving SS items especially


----------



## Jordyaddict

It feels rude not to add the newest addition to the family .




I'm now officially banned from buying any more, I'm going to enjoy the bags I have and not be tempted to buy anything else.


----------



## Poppet46

Jordyaddict said:


> It feels rude not to add the newest addition to the family .
> 
> View attachment 2621298
> 
> 
> I'm now officially banned from buying any more, I'm going to enjoy the bags I have and not be tempted to buy anything else.


Lovely collection - good luck with the ban, sale starts soon...:giggles:


----------



## Ria2011

Louliu71 said:


> Both amazing collections ladies


Thanks Louliu


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Poppet46 said:


> Lovely collection - good luck with the ban, sale starts soon...:giggles:




It's gonna be tough. I'm not looking for anything in particular in the sale but if the price is right...


----------



## theafjeld

Hello! 
I am new here. Does anyone know how to take good care of snakeskinn bags? I just god one from mulberry (oversized Alexa ) and the snakeskinn turns upwards. It looks wired ;( it's hard to explain but the bag is really wired to take on. It is not soft as a lamb skinn bag if you understand what I mean 
Thank you  this is my first post 
Love from Norway


----------



## Poppet46

littlemisspeppa said:


> it's gonna be tough. I'm not looking for anything in particular in the sale but if the price is right...


It's a slippery slope really!


----------



## Magic girl

It's taken me roughly 3 days to look through all of the pictures of your mulberry collections and wow some of your collections have given me serious bag envy.i bought my first mulberry in the sale earlier this year(a daria hobo in oak)but I still prefer the older styles which first drew me to mulberry and I decided I would seek out and buy older styles and looking back at the earlier photos on this thread has convinced me I'm doing the right thing xx


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

theafjeld said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am new here. Does anyone know how to take good care of snakeskinn bags? I just god one from mulberry (oversized Alexa ) and the snakeskinn turns upwards. It looks wired ;( it's hard to explain but the bag is really wired to take on. It is not soft as a lamb skinn bag if you understand what I mean
> 
> Thank you  this is my first post
> 
> Love from Norway




I have snakeskin and was recommended to use the leather gel! Give it a try


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

So on my trip to Bicester I met Ali who is * MADBAGWOMAN* 

This was one of her purchases... Gorjuss!!

IMG_9470.jpeg


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987




----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2626012


beautiful!


----------



## Youshie

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2626012


lovely color!!!


----------



## Bagstar

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2626012



Gorgeous colour fab


----------



## Ser

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2626012



Ooh lovely bays gorgeous colour


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Just added a large dorset in forest fruit to the bunch


----------



## Gracie12

Gorgeous colour! Don't tell me that is your baby changing bag?? Hope your baby knows what a cool Mum they have!!


----------



## Poppet46

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2628474
> 
> 
> Just added a large dorset in forest fruit to the bunch


Congratulations and great colour!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous colour! Don't tell me that is your baby changing bag?? Hope your baby knows what a cool Mum they have!!




Haha...yes it is (well i think it is) my little boy is one now so I'm going for something not so 'babyish'!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2628474
> 
> 
> Just added a large dorset in forest fruit to the bunch




Such a nice colour so glad I went for this too ..!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Such a nice colour so glad I went for this too ..!




Yeh theres a couple other colours id like as well, hopefully one will be in the sale!...i thought u went for oxblood??


----------



## CPrincessUK

You are a stylish mama!!  love the colour on the Dorset and look forward to seeing more of your fabulous mod pics.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

CPrincessUK said:


> You are a stylish mama!!  love the colour on the Dorset and look forward to seeing more of your fabulous mod pics.




Thankyou! The colour is fab! And the bag so easy to wear..i will try and post some soon!..we also need more of yours!


----------



## JClovesmulberry

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2628474
> 
> 
> Just added a large dorset in forest fruit to the bunch



What a great colour


----------



## HMGN

I thought I would show you my mulberrys - this is my first attempt at posting photos so hopefully it works!












My emerald Mabel didn't have the buckle attachment when I bought her and Mulberry quoted around £50 to replace IF they still had the same colour and type of leather, so I managed to get a brass buckle on-line which I think looks ok and will do for the moment.


----------



## Gracie12

Aww lovely family, LOVE the red roxanne! Do you have a favourite?


----------



## HMGN

Gracie12 said:


> Aww lovely family, LOVE the red roxanne! Do you have a favourite?



Thankyou!  My current 'go to' bag is my emerald Mabel, but really it depends where I am going and how much I need to carry!


----------



## Ria2011

HMGN said:


> I thought I would show you my mulberrys - this is my first attempt at posting photos so hopefully it works!
> View attachment 2630600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630601
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630602
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630603
> 
> 
> My emerald Mabel didn't have the buckle attachment when I bought her and Mulberry quoted around £50 to replace IF they still had the same colour and type of leather, so I managed to get a brass buckle on-line which I think looks ok and will do for the moment.


Gorgeous classic family HMGN, they're lovely.


----------



## HMGN

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous classic family HMGN, they're lovely.



Thankyou!


----------



## Ser

Obviously got a bit too much time on my hands....but quite enjoyed uploading all my mulberry pics into my own albums on my tpf area. (I am on hol and managed to slink off from decorating duty in the process!!) Feel free to check out my albums, hopefully I've uploaded it all right! 

Link here

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=456568


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Ser said:


> Obviously got a bit too much time on my hands....but quite enjoyed uploading all my mulberry pics into my own albums on my tpf area. (I am on hol and managed to slink off from decorating duty in the process!!) Feel free to check out my albums, hopefully I've uploaded it all right!




How do we view?


----------



## Ser

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> How do we view?



http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=456568

Not sure so I copied the link


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My lily family


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My del rey


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My bayswater family


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My alexa family


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Extended family ... Just this style in these colours


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My purses


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My pouches


----------



## Gracie12

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My del rey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630841



LOVE the del rey on the left - what is it?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Gracie12 said:


> LOVE the del rey on the left - what is it?




It's in bark brown


----------



## beaver232

Great day for eye candy! Thank you ladies


----------



## Smellyfeet

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My alexa family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630911



Loving the alexas!!!


----------



## Poppet46

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My alexa family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630911


Great collection but I think the Alexa's are showing out


----------



## bagsnjewellery

Great collection


----------



## Mammee101

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My lily family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630838



Your collection is amazing you must be so proud of your family, love all of them, a bag for every possible occasion!


----------



## Mayfly285

HMGN said:


> I thought I would show you my mulberrys - this is my first attempt at posting photos so hopefully it works!
> View attachment 2630600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630601
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630602
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630603
> 
> 
> My emerald Mabel didn't have the buckle attachment when I bought her and Mulberry quoted around £50 to replace IF they still had the same colour and type of leather, so I managed to get a brass buckle on-line which I think looks ok and will do for the moment.




Fabulous, classy collection, HMGN; some truly beautiful classics in there!  That green Mabel has me turning a similar shade!


----------



## Mayfly285

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630867




Ooh - what a beautiful family of Bayswaters!   You must have had such fun photographing your wonderful collection of Mulbs; such variety of colours and leathers, too!  Do you have an absolute favourite, a real "forever" bag, amongst them?


----------



## HMGN

Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous, classy collection, HMGN; some truly beautiful classics in there!  That green Mabel has me turning a similar shade!



Thankyou Mayfly!  She's not bad for £70!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh - what a beautiful family of Bayswaters!   You must have had such fun photographing your wonderful collection of Mulbs; such variety of colours and leathers, too!  Do you have an absolute favourite, a real "forever" bag, amongst them?




I would have to say my chocolate alexa it's just my all bag!  but to look at my fav is my snake and lizard print bags


----------



## Mayfly285

HMGN said:


> Thankyou Mayfly!  She's not bad for £70!




OMG!! I'm greener than ever!!  What an absolute bargain - I adore Mabel and that green is my HG colour!


----------



## Mayfly285

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I would have to say my chocolate alexa it's just my all bag!  but to look at my fav is my snake and lizard print bags




Good choice!  I can't understand why Mulberry discontinued chocolate - it's my favourite colour behind oak, a classic core colour ... I love my silky snake Lexies in pebbled beige and nightshade - and they're more robust than people imagine!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Mayfly285 said:


> Good choice!  I can't understand why Mulberry discontinued chocolate - it's my favourite colour behind oak, a classic core colour ... I love my silky snake Lexies in pebbled beige and nightshade - and they're more robust than people imagine!




No I don't get it either! It's such a practical
Colour!! Pics of yours please!!!


----------



## Mammee101

Ser said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?u=456568
> 
> Not sure so I copied the link



Love your collection Ser beautiful looking family!


----------



## Mammee101

HMGN said:


> I thought I would show you my mulberrys - this is my first attempt at posting photos so hopefully it works!
> View attachment 2630600
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630601
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630602
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630603
> 
> 
> My emerald Mabel didn't have the buckle attachment when I bought her and Mulberry quoted around £50 to replace IF they still had the same colour and type of leather, so I managed to get a brass buckle on-line which I think looks ok and will do for the moment.



Amazing family of classics love them all


----------



## Ser

Mammee101 said:


> Love your collection Ser beautiful looking family!



Thank you


----------



## HMGN

Mammee101 said:


> Amazing family of classics love them all



Thankyou!


----------



## Gracie12

Gorgeous classics HMGN - they don't make 'em like that anymore!!


----------



## Peachesprincess

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> View attachment 2626012



I love this colour. So beautiful!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi all , i bought a bag from
A lady and saw that she had a bayswater in rouge noir ... She liked my bayswater in sycamore so we decided to swap ... 
	

		
			
		

		
	







This one is from 2009 I believe and I really love the original lock and key


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all , i bought a bag from
> A lady and saw that she had a bayswater in rouge noir ... She liked my bayswater in sycamore so we decided to swap ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633332
> View attachment 2633333
> View attachment 2633334
> View attachment 2633335
> 
> 
> This one is from 2009 I believe and I really love the original lock and key
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2633336


it is gorgeous!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> it is gorgeous!




I knew you would appreciate it .. Especially !


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I knew you would appreciate it .. Especially !


----------



## Gracie12

You actually swapped bags with some random lady??? It is absolutely gorgeous and looks pristine


----------



## HMGN

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous classics HMGN - they don't make 'em like that anymore!!



Thanks Gracie!  They are all pre-loved and their best years are behind them - a bit like myself!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Gracie12 said:


> You actually swapped bags with some random lady??? It is absolutely gorgeous and looks pristine




Yeah I did Hun was a big risk but I had bought from her previously and you have to trust some people! Mine was brand new and her one looks the same ! So happy with it !!


----------



## Gracie12

It is an amazing bag - well done!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Gracie12 said:


> It is an amazing bag - well done!




Thank you !


----------



## mills

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Yeah I did Hun was a big risk but I had bought from her previously and you have to trust some people! Mine was brand new and her one looks the same ! So happy with it !!



That's so gutsy! Well done its amazing!


----------



## JRJMulberry

Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!) 

What do you think? It's a beauty! 

Mulberry all the way from here on out.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

JRJMulberry said:


> Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!)
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think? It's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Mulberry all the way from here on out.




I love it!! Welcome ha!! Any other pics ??


----------



## Anxious

JRJMulberry said:


> Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!)
> 
> What do you think? It's a beauty!
> 
> Mulberry all the way from here on out.



Is that the oxblood? It's gorgeous.


----------



## bry_dee

JRJMulberry said:


> Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!)
> 
> What do you think? It's a beauty!
> 
> Mulberry all the way from here on out.


Very nice! Another guy with a Bays!


----------



## JRJMulberry

Anxious said:


> Is that the oxblood? It's gorgeous.



No the lighting makes it look like that though! Its just the classic oak


----------



## Anxious

It's lovely either way.


----------



## Poppet46

JRJMulberry said:


> Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!)
> 
> What do you think? It's a beauty!
> 
> Mulberry all the way from here on out.


Fabulous!


----------



## CPrincessUK

You can never go wrong with oak bays! Congrats


----------



## CPrincessUK

Wonderful assortment of Bayswaters! Love them and your other lovely bags.


----------



## elvisfan4life

JRJMulberry said:


> Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!)
> 
> What do you think? It's a beauty!
> 
> Mulberry all the way from here on out.



Great choice....I love many of the men's bags too and have loads of the older ones


----------



## Gracie12

JRJMulberry said:


> Got my first Mulberry last week. Love it so much! Already accessorised with a pocket square (i'm a guy, so i thought i'd add a little touch!)
> 
> What do you think? It's a beauty!
> 
> Mulberry all the way from here on out.



Congratulations on your first - she's lovely and loving the extra touch! I doubt she'll be an only lonely for long lol !!


----------



## JRJMulberry

Thanks for the lovely comments! In love it with it more and more everyday! x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

JRJMulberry said:


> Thanks for the lovely comments! In love it with it more and more everyday! x




What made you choose a bays??


----------



## JRJMulberry

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> What made you choose a bays??



I wanted something classic and timeless that I just know would go years and still look incredibly stylish! Plus, something simple that could go with any outfit. So thought for my first Mulberry, the oak bays is just incredibly classic!!! 

Plus, I love anything brown/oak with gold hardware or detailing. (I'll be posting in the 'Whats in my Mulberry' soon - and you'll see what i mean! A lot of brown and gold accessories haha )


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

JRJMulberry said:


> I wanted something classic and timeless that I just know would go years and still look incredibly stylish! Plus, something simple that could go with any outfit. So thought for my first Mulberry, the oak bays is just incredibly classic!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I love anything brown/oak with gold hardware or detailing. (I'll be posting in the 'Whats in my Mulberry' soon - and you'll see what i mean! A lot of brown and gold accessories haha )




I look forward to it , I love bayswater!!


----------



## Thellie

Just arrived to join my Mulberry family this lovely (pre owned) Feathered Friends Bay via ebay.  What I had not expected, never having seen one in the flesh, were the brilliant blues and mustards within the pattern.  This will be a very well loved and used bag! (bag seems such an inadequate word)    Thanks you TPF ladies for recommendations.


----------



## Bagstar

Thellie said:


> Just arrived to join my Mulberry family this lovely (pre owned) Feathered Friends Bay via ebay.  What I had not expected, never having seen one in the flesh, were the brilliant blues and mustards within the pattern.  This will be a very well loved and used bag! (bag seems such an inadequate word)    Thanks you TPF ladies for recommendations.



That is a gorgeous pattern & such lovely colours. Congrats


----------



## littlecollector

Thellie said:


> Just arrived to join my Mulberry family this lovely (pre owned) Feathered Friends Bay via ebay.  What I had not expected, never having seen one in the flesh, were the brilliant blues and mustards within the pattern.  This will be a very well loved and used bag! (bag seems such an inadequate word)    Thanks you TPF ladies for recommendations.



Gorgeous !!!!


----------



## holleigh

I love this pattern & it suits Bays perfectly (very hardy & weather proof she'll be too) - congrats on a lovely purchase & have great times out with her xx's


----------



## Thellie

holleigh said:


> I love this pattern & it suits Bays perfectly (very hardy & weather proof she'll be too) - congrats on a lovely purchase & have great times out with her xx's


Thank you so much for kind words - wet and windy North Yorkshire weather here I come!


----------



## Thellie

Bagstar said:


> That is a gorgeous pattern & such lovely colours. Congrats


Thank you


----------



## Thellie

littlecollector said:


> Gorgeous !!!!


Thank you


----------



## Poppet46

Thellie said:


> Just arrived to join my Mulberry family this lovely (pre owned) Feathered Friends Bay via ebay.  What I had not expected, never having seen one in the flesh, were the brilliant blues and mustards within the pattern.  This will be a very well loved and used bag! (bag seems such an inadequate word)    Thanks you TPF ladies for recommendations.


Oh my what a stunning bag! Congrats


----------



## Thellie

Poppet46 said:


> Oh my what a stunning bag! Congrats


Thank you, it really is and the colours will go with anything, the finish to the leather feels wonderful too (you can tell Im a bit happy)


----------



## CPrincessUK

Thellie said:


> Just arrived to join my Mulberry family this lovely (pre owned) Feathered Friends Bay via ebay.  What I had not expected, never having seen one in the flesh, were the brilliant blues and mustards within the pattern.  This will be a very well loved and used bag! (bag seems such an inadequate word)    Thanks you TPF ladies for recommendations.


another gorgeous bays!!


----------



## Poppet46

Thellie said:


> Thank you, it really is and the colours will go with anything, the finish to the leather feels wonderful too (you can tell Im a bit happy)


That is the best way to be


----------



## Gracie12

Gorgeous bag Thellie, what sort of leather is it?


----------



## Thellie

Gracie12 said:


> Gorgeous bag Thellie, what sort of leather is it?


Good morning Gracie and thank  you.  The leather is smooth grain which is then printed with an ink graphic, but Im afraid I don't know what kind of leather sorry.  Its feel is supple without being squishy or frail.  I am hoping it will give many many years of service


----------



## Thellie

CPrincessUK said:


> another gorgeous bays!!


Thank you.   Given your marvellous collection, that is a great compliment


----------



## susiew94

Thellie said:


> Just arrived to join my Mulberry family this lovely (pre owned) Feathered Friends Bay via ebay.  What I had not expected, never having seen one in the flesh, were the brilliant blues and mustards within the pattern.  This will be a very well loved and used bag! (bag seems such an inadequate word)    Thanks you TPF ladies for recommendations.


Such a beautiful and unusual bag. One I have never seen before but going right to the top of my wish list!! Gorgeous.


----------



## Fifitrix

susiew94 said:


> Such a beautiful and unusual bag. One I have never seen before but going right to the top of my wish list!! Gorgeous.



Me first... 

There's one for sale on Ebay but I think my other half would knock my block off! *wee joke*


----------



## MsSJones

lauren_t said:


> Black NVT brynmore for MacBook Pro, chocolate buffalo Alexa, black NVT long zip purse and Black Forest mulberry tree scarf
> View attachment 2223374



Hi! I am contemplating getting a Brynmore and I was wondering if you could help me. Is the one for MacBook any different from the regular one and more importantly, is it heavy even when you have little in it, e.g. wallet, umbrella and bottle of water??? Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## MsSJones

Here's my beloved Mulberry family!! 

Chocolate Bayswater Tote
Large Black Forest Dorset
OS Black Bryn
Suede Green Bayswater Clutch
Large Oak Antony
Black Continental Purse
Oak Multizip Pouch


----------



## elvisfan4life

A lovely selection of size and colours there mssjones


----------



## CPrincessUK

elvisfan4life said:


> A lovely selection of size and colours there mssjones


I agree!!


----------



## HMGN

MsSJones said:


> Here's my beloved Mulberry family!!
> 
> Chocolate Bayswater Tote
> Large Black Forest Dorset
> OS Black Bryn
> Suede Green Bayswater Clutch
> Large Oak Antony
> Black Continental Purse
> Oak Multizip Pouch
> 
> View attachment 2639699
> View attachment 2639701



Love the green bays clutch!


----------



## Thellie

CPrincessUK said:


> I agree!!


Me too, great spread of colours and sizes, most practical


----------



## Louliu71

MsSJones said:


> Here's my beloved Mulberry family!!
> 
> Chocolate Bayswater Tote
> Large Black Forest Dorset
> OS Black Bryn
> Suede Green Bayswater Clutch
> Large Oak Antony
> Black Continental Purse
> Oak Multizip Pouch
> 
> View attachment 2639699
> View attachment 2639701



Lovely selection of colours and shapes


----------



## Gracie12

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely selection of colours and shapes



I agree! Loving the black forest


----------



## maritte16

Apologies ladies as I can't stop envying all your bags! Gorgeoussssss bags! 

I am planning to buy my first Mulberry and I'm going for Bays. I wonder if Bay's are available in Bicester shop,  what are the difference in price, quality? Any ideas ladies, hope you can help me out! 

Thankkkk youuuu.....


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

maritte16 said:


> Apologies ladies as I can't stop envying all your bags! Gorgeoussssss bags!
> 
> I am planning to buy my first Mulberry and I'm going for Bays. I wonder if Bay's are available in Bicester shop,  what are the difference in price, quality? Any ideas ladies, hope you can help me out!
> 
> Thankkkk youuuu.....




Most of the bags at Bicester are just last season or the older colours and quality is just as good you do get subs which are bags marked as such simply because they couldn't be sold in a full price shop due to a fault etc but most the time you couldn't tell if there was anything wrong with it!! 

Bay's is a perfect buy what colour are you going to choose


----------



## maritte16

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Most of the bags at Bicester are just last season or the older colours and quality is just as good you do get subs which are bags marked as such simply because they couldn't be sold in a full price shop due to a fault etc but most the time you couldn't tell if there was anything wrong with it!!
> 
> Bay's is a perfect buy what colour are you going to choose


Thanks EFRJENKINS1987! That's what I've heard from others before that it may not be perfect. Like the bays hasn't got stud feet. 

I'm opting for black bays as I haven't got a black bag that I can use for everyday use. I want a bag that can fit all my things and A4 size paper.   I'm also eyeing the baby pink colour.


----------



## minoxa33

maritte16 said:


> Apologies ladies as I can't stop envying all your bags! Gorgeoussssss bags!
> 
> I am planning to buy my first Mulberry and I'm going for Bays. I wonder if Bay's are available in Bicester shop,  what are the difference in price, quality? Any ideas ladies, hope you can help me out!
> 
> Thankkkk youuuu.....




I went to Bicester Village on May 30th and bought a Bays 30% off. They did have a black ostrich one and I think there was a pink one in the display window. You should go there in the morning. The bag I bought seems faultless to me and has all the details. I suppose it's a seasonal colour.


----------



## LZHUDSON

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113


Lucky lady, there all fab ! Just contemplating my first purchase !


----------



## maritte16

minoxa33 said:


> I went to Bicester Village on May 30th and bought a Bays 30% off. They did have a black ostrich one and I think there was a pink one in the display window. You should go there in the morning. The bag I bought seems faultless to me and has all the details. I suppose it's a seasonal colour.


Thank you! Have to wait end of this month as hubby is the one gonna take me there for early birthday present! Just curious about the price in Bicester? Do u think I can buy that ostrich bays in pink for less than £1k? As I've no idea how much the starting price in Bicester. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Dovey123

LZHUDSON said:


> Lucky lady, there all fab ! Just contemplating my first purchase !


Welcome 
What are you thinking of getting ?


----------



## Ria2011

MsSJones said:


> Here's my beloved Mulberry family!!
> 
> Chocolate Bayswater Tote
> Large Black Forest Dorset
> OS Black Bryn
> Suede Green Bayswater Clutch
> Large Oak Antony
> Black Continental Purse
> Oak Multizip Pouch
> 
> View attachment 2639699
> View attachment 2639701


Gorgeous family with such stunning bags MsSJones!


----------



## MsSJones

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous family with such stunning bags MsSJones!




Oh, thank you!


----------



## Thellie

susiew94 said:


> Such a beautiful and unusual bag. One I have never seen before but going right to the top of my wish list!! Gorgeous.


Thank you, it had been on my list for some time, just wanted to wait for the right feather pattern to appear.


----------



## Thellie

MsSJones said:


> Here's my beloved Mulberry family!!
> 
> Chocolate Bayswater Tote
> Large Black Forest Dorset
> OS Black Bryn
> Suede Green Bayswater Clutch
> Large Oak Antony
> Black Continental Purse
> Oak Multizip Pouch
> 
> View attachment 2639699
> View attachment 2639701



 Love the spread of colours, especially the suede green, very lush, congratulations


----------



## Thellie

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113



Very nice, love your ivy bayswater, looks like a very useable bag.  well done


----------



## MsSJones

Thellie said:


> Love the spread of colours, especially the suede green, very lush, congratulations



Thanks so much Thellie!


----------



## minoxa33

maritte16 said:


> Thank you! Have to wait end of this month as hubby is the one gonna take me there for early birthday present! Just curious about the price in Bicester? Do u think I can buy that ostrich bays in pink for less than £1k? As I've no idea how much the starting price in Bicester. Thanks a lot!


I'm sorry, I didn't make that clear: the black one I saw was ostrich, the pink one came in a smooth leather. I don't know what they will have at the end of the month, though. Unfortunately, I don't remember the price of the ostrich Bays. Mine was 30% off, so well under £1k. I think you can get a smooth leather or silky snake with that budget. Not sure about the ostrich!


----------



## Izzy48

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely selection of colours and shapes



Nice choices, really pretty!


----------



## Thellie

Have just managed to find this lovely Bayswater with Beads in Chocolate and Oak, for my daughter's 40th Birthday, so still my family bag, sort of


----------



## Poppet46

Thellie said:


> Have just managed to find this lovely Bayswater with Beads in Chocolate and Oak, for my daughter's 40th Birthday, so still my family bag, sort of


Happy bday to you daughter Thellie and what a striking bays x


----------



## Eryn291080

I think I'm happy with my collection &#128516; no sale purchases for me this time


----------



## Poppet46

Eryn291080 said:


> View attachment 2653841
> 
> 
> I think I'm happy with my collection &#128516; no sale purchases for me this time


Oo I like yr style!  All gorgeous


----------



## Ria2011

Eryn291080 said:


> View attachment 2653841
> 
> 
> I think I'm happy with my collection &#128516; no sale purchases for me this time


Beautiful, stunning and classic family Eryn, what a lovely family.


----------



## Eryn291080

Poppet46 said:


> Oo I like yr style!  All gorgeous




Thank you &#128512;


----------



## Eryn291080

Ria2011 said:


> Beautiful, stunning and classic family Eryn, what a lovely family.




Thank you &#128512;


----------



## wee drop o bush

I'm not surprised Eryn29', your collection is TDF!


----------



## Eryn291080

wee drop o bush said:


> I'm not surprised Eryn29', your collection is TDF!




Thank you &#128516;


----------



## Louliu71

Eryn291080 said:


> View attachment 2653841
> 
> 
> I think I'm happy with my collection &#128516; no sale purchases for me this time



I would be too! Lovely classy collection.


----------



## Eryn291080

Louliu71 said:


> I would be too! Lovely classy collection.




Thank you Louliu71 &#128516;


----------



## Mammee101

Eryn291080 said:


> View attachment 2653841
> 
> 
> I think I'm happy with my collection &#128516; no sale purchases for me this time



Beautiful collection Eryn, I would be very content with your family too


----------



## Eryn291080

Mammee101 said:


> Beautiful collection Eryn, I would be very content with your family too




Thank you, you are too kind &#128563;


----------



## Mammee101

Thank you all for sharing pics of your families, here is mine, hope you like it 

Oak bayswater
Oak Antony small
Oak mitzy hobo 
Rouge noir mitzy messenger 
Midnight blue alexa 
Rosie satchel
Black lily regular 
Slate blue small del rey 
Scribbly floral continental purse 
Deer brown dome rivet continental 
Emerald green French dome rivet 
Grey daria continental purse


----------



## Eryn291080

Mammee101 said:


> Thank you all for sharing pics of your families, here is mine, hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Oak bayswater
> 
> Oak Antony small
> 
> Oak mitzy hobo
> 
> Rouge noir mitzy messenger
> 
> Midnight blue alexa
> 
> Rosie satchel
> 
> Black lily regular
> 
> Slate blue small del rey
> 
> Scribbly floral continental purse
> 
> Deer brown dome rivet continental
> 
> Emerald green French dome rivet
> 
> Grey daria continental purse




What a gorgeous family...


----------



## Linz379

Mammee101 said:


> Thank you all for sharing pics of your families, here is mine, hope you like it
> 
> Oak bayswater
> Oak Antony small
> Oak mitzy hobo
> Rouge noir mitzy messenger
> Midnight blue alexa
> Rosie satchel
> Black lily regular
> Slate blue small del rey
> Scribbly floral continental purse
> Deer brown dome rivet continental
> Emerald green French dome rivet
> Grey daria continental purse


All beautiies! Especially love the del rey.


----------



## Mammee101

Eryn291080 said:


> What a gorgeous family...



Thank you


----------



## Mammee101

Linz379 said:


> All beautiies! Especially love the del rey.



Thank you, glad you like them


----------



## maritte16

minoxa33 said:


> I'm sorry, I didn't make that clear: the black one I saw was ostrich, the pink one came in a smooth leather. I don't know what they will have at the end of the month, though. Unfortunately, I don't remember the price of the ostrich Bays. Mine was 30% off, so well under £1k. I think you can get a smooth leather or silky snake with that budget. Not sure about the ostrich!


Thanks minoxa33! appreciate it. :smile1
Have to save up for ostrich style. I like them on pale colour.


----------



## maritte16

I am so thrilled that I am now officially a Mulberry newbie! Yippee! Apology bout the pic as I have to re size it.  i bought this bag from Independent store and this is the last one of bayswater on sale, sad to say it hasn't come with dust bag. As this is the display one. I am enjoying it at the moment but worried to use it now as it's starting to rain here in Essex.


----------



## Gracie12

Mammee101 said:


> Thank you all for sharing pics of your families, here is mine, hope you like it
> 
> Oak bayswater
> Oak Antony small
> Oak mitzy hobo
> Rouge noir mitzy messenger
> Midnight blue alexa
> Rosie satchel
> Black lily regular
> Slate blue small del rey
> Scribbly floral continental purse
> Deer brown dome rivet continental
> Emerald green French dome rivet
> Grey daria continental purse



Lovely family, so varied and colourful


----------



## Gracie12

maritte16 said:


> I am so thrilled that I am now officially a Mulberry newbie! Yippee! Apology bout the pic as I have to re size it.  i bought this bag from Independent store and this is the last one of bayswater on sale, sad to say it hasn't come with dust bag. As this is the display one. I am enjoying it at the moment but worried to use it now as it's starting to rain here in Essex.



Lovely, classic Mulberry - enjoy!


----------



## maritte16

Gracie12 said:


> Lovely, classic Mulberry - enjoy!


Thank you Gracie!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mammee101 said:


> Thank you all for sharing pics of your families, here is mine, hope you like it
> 
> Oak bayswater
> Oak Antony small
> Oak mitzy hobo
> Rouge noir mitzy messenger
> Midnight blue alexa
> Rosie satchel
> Black lily regular
> Slate blue small del rey
> Scribbly floral continental purse
> Deer brown dome rivet continental
> Emerald green French dome rivet
> Grey daria continental purse


Loves this photo


----------



## Ria2011

Mammee101 said:


> Thank you all for sharing pics of your families, here is mine, hope you like it
> 
> Oak bayswater
> Oak Antony small
> Oak mitzy hobo
> Rouge noir mitzy messenger
> Midnight blue alexa
> Rosie satchel
> Black lily regular
> Slate blue small del rey
> Scribbly floral continental purse
> Deer brown dome rivet continental
> Emerald green French dome rivet
> Grey daria continental purse


Gorgeous collection Mammee101


----------



## Mammee101

Gracie12 said:


> Lovely family, so varied and colourful



Thanks gracie12, glad you like them


----------



## Mammee101

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection Mammee101



Thanks ria2011


----------



## Mammee101

CPrincessUK said:


> Loves this photo



Thank you very much


----------



## Mammee101

maritte16 said:


> I am so thrilled that I am now officially a Mulberry newbie! Yippee! Apology bout the pic as I have to re size it.  i bought this bag from Independent store and this is the last one of bayswater on sale, sad to say it hasn't come with dust bag. As this is the display one. I am enjoying it at the moment but worried to use it now as it's starting to rain here in Essex.



Welcome to mulberry, great bag


----------



## maritte16

Mammee101 said:


> Welcome to mulberry, great bag


Thanks Mammee101! I am enjoying it. Been wearing it for a day & half now and I love it!!! My husband thought I'm getting out of sanity as I keep sniffing the bag as I love the new smell of leather!! I'm thinking now to save up for January sale next yr, will buy another bays in baby pink colour!


----------



## Concept

My mulberry family 
Antony messenger black
Antony oak
Bayswater oak
Bayswater black
Bayswater tote oak
Small Bayswater oak
Small Bayswater brown
East west black
East west brown
Ledbury oak
Mabel medium black
Rose Mary oak
Make up clutch black
Make up clutch brown


----------



## elvisfan4life

Concept said:


> My mulberry family
> Antony messenger black
> Antony oak
> Bayswater oak
> Bayswater black
> Bayswater tote oak
> Small Bayswater oak
> Small Bayswater brown
> East west black
> East west brown
> Ledbury oak
> Mabel medium black
> Rose Mary oak
> Make up clutch black
> Make up clutch brown



Cant see the pic? As per the thread titile?


----------



## Concept

elvisfan4life said:


> Cant see the pic? As per the thread titile?


How can't I post pic of my bags


----------



## wee drop o bush

Concept said:


> How can't I post pic of my bags




The thread title explicitly says "post pics". So you know, you need to actually post pics :giggles: 
No pics, no point.
On Topic: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My first addition to my Mulberry shoe family. So glad I got these in time for summer


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession  

I keep all my packaging 



My bags include 

6 x Bayswater 
Rouge noir
Black 
Chocolate 
Lizard print red 
Oak 
Snake print oak 

2 x del rey 
Deer brown 
Bark brown

1 Daria hobo in oak 

3 x Alexa
Snake print in red
Chocolate oversized
Fox lock oversized bronze 

2 x lily 
Croc print oak
Tiger lily fur print 

5 pouches
Mitzy patent
Daria 
Chocolate 
Valentines red
Blueberry

3 x phone cases
Oak
Flame red
Chocolate 

6 purses
Daria oak
Red continental tree
Snake print continental 
Black bow continental 
Chocolate long locked 
Deer brown long locked 

Dorset tote in Black Forest 

2 x coin purses
Purple
Black

Heart valentines bracelet 
Ice cream and sunglasses necklace 

Grey mole scarf 

Red bow shoes 

Hot pink kindle case

2 x keyrings
Black and red


----------



## Eryn291080

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession
> 
> I keep all my packaging
> View attachment 2673556
> 
> 
> My bags include
> 
> 6 x Bayswater
> Rouge noir
> Black
> Chocolate
> Lizard print red
> Oak
> Snake print oak
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 Daria hobo in oak
> 
> 3 x Alexa
> Snake print in red
> Chocolate oversized
> Fox lock oversized bronze
> 
> 2 x lily
> Croc print oak
> Tiger lily fur print
> 
> 5 pouches
> Mitzy patent
> Daria
> Chocolate
> Valentines red
> Blueberry
> 
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak
> Flame red
> Chocolate
> 
> 6 purses
> Daria oak
> Red continental tree
> Snake print continental
> Black bow continental
> Chocolate long locked
> Deer brown long locked
> 
> 2 x coin purses
> Purple
> Black
> 
> Heart valentines bracelet
> Ice cream and sunglasses necklace
> 
> Grey mole scarf
> 
> Red bow shoes
> 
> 2 x keyrings
> Black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673562
> View attachment 2673563




Wow that is some collection congratulations &#128525;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Concept said:


> My mulberry family
> Antony messenger black
> Antony oak
> Bayswater oak
> Bayswater black
> Bayswater tote oak
> Small Bayswater oak
> Small Bayswater brown
> East west black
> East west brown
> Ledbury oak
> Mabel medium black
> Rose Mary oak
> Make up clutch black
> Make up clutch brown




You have some lovely classic styles there its really easy to post pics go on have a try


----------



## wee drop o bush

Wow!  :lovveyes:
Your M family is TDF!


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession
> 
> I keep all my packaging
> View attachment 2673556
> 
> 
> My bags include
> 
> 6 x Bayswater
> Rouge noir
> Black
> Chocolate
> Lizard print red
> Oak
> Snake print oak
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 Daria hobo in oak
> 
> 3 x Alexa
> Snake print in red
> Chocolate oversized
> Fox lock oversized bronze
> 
> 2 x lily
> Croc print oak
> Tiger lily fur print
> 
> 5 pouches
> Mitzy patent
> Daria
> Chocolate
> Valentines red
> Blueberry
> 
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak
> Flame red
> Chocolate
> 
> 6 purses
> Daria oak
> Red continental tree
> Snake print continental
> Black bow continental
> Chocolate long locked
> Deer brown long locked
> 
> Dorset tote in Black Forest
> 
> 2 x coin purses
> Purple
> Black
> 
> Heart valentines bracelet
> Ice cream and sunglasses necklace
> 
> Grey mole scarf
> 
> Red bow shoes
> 
> 2 x keyrings
> Black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673562
> View attachment 2673563



Wow! Do you use them all and how often do you rotate?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Louliu71 said:


> Wow! Do you use them all and how often do you rotate?




Hello yes I do I rotate every month or so and depends where I'm going and what I'm doing as to what bag to use ... 

I really enjoy getting them out and arranging them too , also not been able to make any big purchases this month due to a big car bill so this makes me feel happy )) x x


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hello yes I do I rotate every month or so and depends where I'm going and what I'm doing as to what bag to use ...
> 
> I really enjoy getting them out and arranging them too , also not been able to make any big purchases this month due to a big car bill so this makes me feel happy )) x x



They are lovely  I am shopping my collection too! Hehe.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

CPrincessUK said:


> They are lovely  I am shopping my collection too! Hehe.




Glad I'm not the only one !!


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession
> 
> I keep all my packaging
> View attachment 2673556
> 
> 
> My bags include
> 
> 6 x Bayswater
> Rouge noir
> Black
> Chocolate
> Lizard print red
> Oak
> Snake print oak
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 Daria hobo in oak
> 
> 3 x Alexa
> Snake print in red
> Chocolate oversized
> Fox lock oversized bronze
> 
> 2 x lily
> Croc print oak
> Tiger lily fur print
> 
> 5 pouches
> Mitzy patent
> Daria
> Chocolate
> Valentines red
> Blueberry
> 
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak
> Flame red
> Chocolate
> 
> 6 purses
> Daria oak
> Red continental tree
> Snake print continental
> Black bow continental
> Chocolate long locked
> Deer brown long locked
> 
> Dorset tote in Black Forest
> 
> 2 x coin purses
> Purple
> Black
> 
> Heart valentines bracelet
> Ice cream and sunglasses necklace
> 
> Grey mole scarf
> 
> Red bow shoes
> 
> 2 x keyrings
> Black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673562
> View attachment 2673563


Wow!!! Gorgeous collection EFRJENKINS, bags are to be loved and used.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Ria2011 said:


> Wow!!! Gorgeous collection EFRJENKINS, bags are to be loved and used.




Oh definitely they are all used and most definitely loved !


----------



## Gracie12

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hello yes I do I rotate every month or so and depends where I'm going and what I'm doing as to what bag to use ...
> 
> I really enjoy getting them out and arranging them too , also not been able to make any big purchases this month due to a big car bill so this makes me feel happy )) x x



Wow, amazing family! You lucky lady! Where on earth do you keep all the packaging? Do you keep each individual bag in its dustbag in its carrier?

I keep all my boxes - but haven't the cupboard space to keep bags in carriers


----------



## Guccig

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession
> 
> I keep all my packaging
> View attachment 2673556
> 
> 
> My bags include
> 
> 6 x Bayswater
> Rouge noir
> Black
> Chocolate
> Lizard print red
> Oak
> Snake print oak
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 Daria hobo in oak
> 
> 3 x Alexa
> Snake print in red
> Chocolate oversized
> Fox lock oversized bronze
> 
> 2 x lily
> Croc print oak
> Tiger lily fur print
> 
> 5 pouches
> Mitzy patent
> Daria
> Chocolate
> Valentines red
> Blueberry
> 
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak
> Flame red
> Chocolate
> 
> 6 purses
> Daria oak
> Red continental tree
> Snake print continental
> Black bow continental
> Chocolate long locked
> Deer brown long locked
> 
> Dorset tote in Black Forest
> 
> 2 x coin purses
> Purple
> Black
> 
> Heart valentines bracelet
> Ice cream and sunglasses necklace
> 
> Grey mole scarf
> 
> Red bow shoes
> 
> 2 x keyrings
> Black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673562
> View attachment 2673563




Wow what a lovely gorgeous collections. It took me a while to look at each one.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Gracie12 said:


> Wow, amazing family! You lucky lady! Where on earth do you keep all the packaging? Do you keep each individual bag in its dustbag in its carrier?
> 
> 
> 
> I keep all my boxes - but haven't the cupboard space to keep bags in carriers




Ok
So I bought a ottoman and all my bags are in their dustbags and fit inside , the purses are all in their boxes and are in a drawer next to my bed. The carrier bags I fold up and are put at the side of my chest of drawers ))


----------



## mills

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Oh definitely they are all used and most definitely loved !



Wow! Absolutely amazingly gorgeous!!


----------



## Bagstar

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession
> 
> I keep all my packaging
> View attachment 2673556
> 
> 
> My bags include
> 
> 6 x Bayswater
> Rouge noir
> Black
> Chocolate
> Lizard print red
> Oak
> Snake print oak
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 Daria hobo in oak
> 
> 3 x Alexa
> Snake print in red
> Chocolate oversized
> Fox lock oversized bronze
> 
> 2 x lily
> Croc print oak
> Tiger lily fur print
> 
> 5 pouches
> Mitzy patent
> Daria
> Chocolate
> Valentines red
> Blueberry
> 
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak
> Flame red
> Chocolate
> 
> 6 purses
> Daria oak
> Red continental tree
> Snake print continental
> Black bow continental
> Chocolate long locked
> Deer brown long locked
> 
> Dorset tote in Black Forest
> 
> 2 x coin purses
> Purple
> Black
> 
> Heart valentines bracelet
> Ice cream and sunglasses necklace
> 
> Grey mole scarf
> 
> Red bow shoes
> 
> Hot pink kindle case
> 
> 2 x keyrings
> Black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673562
> View attachment 2673563



Wow that's one amazing collection I don't know how you manage to decide which one to use they are all so lovely


----------



## jp23

About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes 


Everyday work horses 



Chocolate OS Alexa 
Deer brown del Rey 
Black spongy bays
Ginger small suffolk
Regular Alexa 

Other.. Lol



Regular zigzag Alexa 
Teddy tiger fur dorset
Slate blue del Rey 
Regular Cecily with flower clasp 
Valentine Alexa + pouch 
Blush regular Alexa 
Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp

Phew! Hahahaha


----------



## CPrincessUK

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha


Beautiful. Love your collection


----------



## Gracie12

Ah - love your family - very colourful, you must be very proud of your girls!


----------



## Thellie

Love your collection, work horses and all.  I think every one is special, congratulations


----------



## laura81

Gorgeous family jp!

I keep meaning to take an updated pic of my stripped back mulberry family!


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha


Loving your collection JP23, they're all lovely!


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha



What a great collection, so diversified


----------



## mills

Great collection jp.


----------



## stcstc

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha


How nice!! Please do show more outfit pics!!!


----------



## Bagstar

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha



Lovely collection they are all gorgeous


----------



## Sujey

A family has to start somewhere


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Hope this works x

Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Lovely family great choices


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sujey said:


> A family has to start somewhere



Absolutely and always start with a classic style and colour congrats


----------



## Sujey

elvisfan4life said:


> Absolutely and always start with a classic style and colour congrats



Thank you! Getting my first luxury bag was a coming of age moment lol (even though I'm almost 30)


----------



## Gracie12

Sujey said:


> A family has to start somewhere



Of course and what a way to start - with a lovely classic!


----------



## Gracie12

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hope this works x
> 
> Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment &#65533;&#65533;



Love your family, the mitzi's , the purples - lucky lady!


----------



## Louliu71

Sujey said:


> Thank you! Getting my first luxury bag was a coming of age moment lol (even though I'm almost 30)



Never too old, I was 41! Great bag, won't be along for long


----------



## Louliu71

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hope this works x
> 
> Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment í ½í¸&#138;



I want that pavement grey Lexi!

Lovely family


----------



## Poppet46

Sujey said:


> A family has to start somewhere


Love this - what a beauty congrats


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hope this works x
> 
> Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment &#55357;&#56842;


Lovely family. Especially love the lily


----------



## tm3

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so I have changed my collection slightly and like to see my collection as a passion not an obsession
> 
> I keep all my packaging
> View attachment 2673556
> 
> 
> My bags include
> 
> 6 x Bayswater
> Rouge noir
> Black
> Chocolate
> Lizard print red
> Oak
> Snake print oak
> 
> 2 x del rey
> Deer brown
> Bark brown
> 
> 1 Daria hobo in oak
> 
> 3 x Alexa
> Snake print in red
> Chocolate oversized
> Fox lock oversized bronze
> 
> 2 x lily
> Croc print oak
> Tiger lily fur print
> 
> 5 pouches
> Mitzy patent
> Daria
> Chocolate
> Valentines red
> Blueberry
> 
> 3 x phone cases
> Oak
> Flame red
> Chocolate
> 
> 6 purses
> Daria oak
> Red continental tree
> Snake print continental
> Black bow continental
> Chocolate long locked
> Deer brown long locked
> 
> Dorset tote in Black Forest
> 
> 2 x coin purses
> Purple
> Black
> 
> Heart valentines bracelet
> Ice cream and sunglasses necklace
> 
> Grey mole scarf
> 
> Red bow shoes
> 
> Hot pink kindle case
> 
> 2 x keyrings
> Black and red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2673562
> View attachment 2673563




Wow!!


----------



## tm3

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hope this works x
> 
> Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment &#65533;&#65533;



Love the rich colours in your collection!


----------



## tm3

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha



Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

jp23 what a lovely collection you have
Enjoy them all


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags : loving your collection too.
All colours I would choose myself. Very nice indeed


----------



## Catelyn

My mulberry family 

In order of purchase -

Choc bayswater 
Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
Black soft spongy lily
Deer brown lily
Black mini croc bayswater
Black Effie
Pavement grey Alexa

And accessories -

Fudge make up bag and small pouch
Scribbly leopard scarf 

(There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)


----------



## stcstc

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)


Great collection! Congrats! Love the small pouch especially! The size is perfect.Wish I had one!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Love the butter mitzy would love one of those!!, fab collection


----------



## Ria2011

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)


Gorgeous collection Catelyn


----------



## Ria2011

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hope this works x
> 
> Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment &#55357;&#56842;


Love your collection, they're all lovely.


----------



## Poppet46

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)


Lovely collection


----------



## Linz379

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)


Great collection


----------



## CPrincessUK

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)



Lovely collection with lots of classics.


----------



## CPrincessUK

I love this family too! Especially lily and pavement grey Alexa.


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)




Beautiful family


----------



## handbagahholic

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)




I LOVE that scarf &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## AlexaLexie

Hi Ladies, I am thrilled to be able to join you with my little oak Alexa family.  I got my first Mulberry bag (my first designer bag ever) a couple of months ago as a combined early birthday present and belated phd graduation gift from my parents. It was the oak mini Alexa in polished buffalo, and it was love at first sight.  I can never see myself parting with this particular bag, as she is so special to me. But I find that the polished buffalo leather gives her a more formal appearance, so when I saw pictures of the soft buffalo version on this forum, I fell in love with the slouchiness, and suddenly my polished mini Alexa had got a soft buffalo sister for more casual everyday wear. It soon became obvious that the two sisters needed a mother, so a couple of days ago my regular Alexa (also in soft buffalo) arrived. I can't believe how fast these bags seem to reproduce 

Keeping both the polished and the soft mini Alexas may seem a bit excessive, but I can't seem to part with any of them, even when I imagine myself replacing one with another style or color, as Alexa is my favorite design and oak is my favorite color. So I guess I'm just hoping for someone to chime in and tell me that I am not insane for wanting to keep both.  I believe all three bags will get their fair share of use as they are the only bags I own (a collection has to start somewhere). If I could only keep one of the minis, it would have to be the polished one for sentimental reasons. But perhaps it will be easier to part with my mini soft buffalo when I have enjoyed her for a couple of years and she has grown old and wrinkly

I realize that the two mini Alexas look pretty identical in low lighting conditions (second picture), but I have some more detailed pictures of the differences between the soft and polished buffalo leathers here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-leathers-a-guide-176042-18.html#post27079998

Also I just posted modeling pictures here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...catwalk-pics-only-219505-39.html#post27083827


----------



## CPrincessUK

It is your collection so of course you should keep all three if you want to. I own two black Bayswaters, black nickel and black with brass and a black east west bays and they all get used!
Can't wait to see how your collection grows. Hehe


----------



## AlexaLexie

Thanks for your kind encouragement! I'm hoping that I'll regain my sanity and that my family won't grow too fast from now on, although looking at the pictures on this forum doesn't exactly help.   I'm not sure I could resist a conker Alexa if I ever happen to come across one in great condition, and I'd also love to own a Lily and a Bayswater some day.  But right now I am happy with my little family.


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I have 7 bayswaters now I love them all I think it's nice having the same style so enjoy them!!


----------



## AlexaLexie

Aww, you are so sweet in making me feel better about keeping duplicates of my favorite bag.  Thank you!


----------



## elvisfan4life

AlexaLexie said:


> Hi Ladies, I am thrilled to be able to join you with my little oak Alexa family.  I got my first Mulberry bag (my first designer bag ever) a couple of months ago as a combined early birthday present and belated phd graduation gift from my parents. It was the oak mini Alexa in polished buffalo, and it was love at first sight.  I can never see myself parting with this particular bag, as she is so special to me. But I find that the polished buffalo leather gives her a more formal appearance, so when I saw pictures of the soft buffalo version on this forum, I fell in love with the slouchiness, and suddenly my polished mini Alexa had got a soft buffalo sister for more casual everyday wear. It soon became obvious that the two sisters needed a mother, so a couple of days ago my regular Alexa (also in soft buffalo) arrived. I can't believe how fast these bags seem to reproduce
> 
> Keeping both the polished and the soft mini Alexas may seem a bit excessive, but I can't seem to part with any of them, even when I imagine myself replacing one with another style or color, as Alexa is my favorite design and oak is my favorite color. So I guess I'm just hoping for someone to chime in and tell me that I am not insane for wanting to keep both.  I believe all three bags will get their fair share of use as they are the only bags I own (a collection has to start somewhere). If I could only keep one of the minis, it would have to be the polished one for sentimental reasons. But perhaps it will be easier to part with my mini soft buffalo when I have enjoyed her for a couple of years and she has grown old and wrinkly
> 
> I realize that the two mini Alexas look pretty identical in low lighting conditions (second picture), but I have some more detailed pictures of the differences between the soft and polished buffalo leathers here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...-leathers-a-guide-176042-18.html#post27079998
> 
> Also I just posted modeling pictures here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...catwalk-pics-only-219505-39.html#post27083827


Fabulous you cant beat oak or,lexies and i love your username


----------



## elvisfan4life

AlexaLexie said:


> Thanks for your kind encouragement! I'm hoping that I'll regain my sanity and that my family won't grow too fast from now on, although looking at the pictures on this forum doesn't exactly help.   I'm not sure I could resist a conker Alexa if I ever happen to come across one in great condition, and I'd also love to own a Lily and a Bayswater some day.  But right now I am happy with my little family.



Conker and ink are two of my favs with,the oak..lovely balance


----------



## Mayfly285

AlexaLexie said:


> Thanks for your kind encouragement! I'm hoping that I'll regain my sanity and that my family won't grow too fast from now on, although looking at the pictures on this forum doesn't exactly help.   I'm not sure I could resist a conker Alexa if I ever happen to come across one in great condition, and I'd also love to own a Lily and a Bayswater some day.  But right now I am happy with my little family.




You have a lovely little collection, so enjoy your beauties and don't worry what others may think!  The worst crime is to have a lot of bags in different styles that you don't carry (yes, I'm guilty and need to move them on!) - far better to stick with what you know and love and USE THEM!

Hoping that you get to add your conker Lexy soon - looking forward to seeing your growing family!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> You have a lovely little collection, so enjoy your beauties and don't worry what others may think!  The worst crime is to have a lot of bags in different styles that you don't carry (yes, I'm guilty and need to move them on!) - far better to stick with what you know and love and USE THEM!
> 
> Hoping that you get to add your conker Lexy soon - looking forward to seeing your growing family!


Talking of reveals is today the day? A y chance of your family pic  or an album?


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Talking of reveals is today the day? A y chance of your family pic  or an album?




Ooer, I thought you might pick on that with your eagle eyes, elvis!   I was indeed hoping to do my overdue reveal today but have had my roots done in the kitchen this morning (I know how to live!) and a friend from abroad is visiting with her daughter this afternoon ... 

So, tomorrow it must be ...


----------



## Mayfly285

elvisfan4life said:


> Talking of reveals is today the day? A y chance of your family pic  or an album?




Btw, how do you create an album?  I've noticed that several ladies have links to their bag collection ...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mayfly285 said:


> Btw, how do you create an album?  I've noticed that several ladies have links to their bag collection ...



Click on your profile and on the bottom right hand side,it has a section for albums..click on that create an album and start uploading pics

Here is my link
http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10846


----------



## AlexaLexie

elvisfan4life said:


> Fabulous you cant beat oak or,lexies and i love your username



Thanks Elvis, I thought I'd better choose a username to reflect the state of my current Alexa-addiction, so I had to double up.


----------



## AlexaLexie

elvisfan4life said:


> Conker and ink are two of my favs with,the oak..lovely balance



I have been secretly admiring the pictures you have posted of your Lexies. Like you, I tend to prefer neutral colors that are easy to match with any outfit, so I thought I'd better start out with something safe like oak, which I love and know I will use a lot.  And conker is such a perfect balance between a little "splash of color" and the neutrals, so I would be very happy to own a conker Lexie some day. Just wish I had discovered Mulberry earlier when the conker was still readily available and the prices were lower


----------



## AlexaLexie

Mayfly285 said:


> You have a lovely little collection, so enjoy your beauties and don't worry what others may think!  The worst crime is to have a lot of bags in different styles that you don't carry (yes, I'm guilty and need to move them on!) - far better to stick with what you know and love and USE THEM!
> 
> Hoping that you get to add your conker Lexy soon - looking forward to seeing your growing family!



Thanks Mayfly, that is exactly why I don't want to swap one of my mini Alexas for a Bayswater right now. While I love seeing others carrying the Bayswater, I just don't think I would use it as much as my Lexies at this point in life. The same goes for the Lily. But these bags will certainly be nice additions to my collection in the future.


----------



## tm3

Catelyn said:


> View attachment 2684603
> 
> 
> My mulberry family
> 
> In order of purchase -
> 
> Choc bayswater
> Mitzy messenger in butter yellow
> O/S Alexa in buffalo oak
> Black soft spongy lily
> Deer brown lily
> Black mini croc bayswater
> Black Effie
> Pavement grey Alexa
> 
> And accessories -
> 
> Fudge make up bag and small pouch
> Scribbly leopard scarf
> 
> (There may soon be another addition to the family but still deciding between a couple of options)



I adore the colour of that Mitzy! Wow!


----------



## bbagsforever

My battered Roxanne...getting better with age!


----------



## elvisfan4life

AlexaLexie said:


> I have been secretly admiring the pictures you have posted of your Lexies. Like you, I tend to prefer neutral colors that are easy to match with any outfit, so I thought I'd better start out with something safe like oak, which I love and know I will use a lot.  And conker is such a perfect balance between a little "splash of color" and the neutrals, so I would be very happy to own a conker Lexie some day. Just wish I had discovered Mulberry earlier when the conker was still readily available and the prices were lower



I am a classic girl at heart it took me years to get any colour and im still not very adventurous lol


----------



## maritte16

Hello lovely ladies!

  I need help and not sure if im on the right thread. When i open my black natural bays the other day, i saw a water mark, which i am not so sure how and where it came from. I have a bag organiser where i once put my bottle water. I have a babywipes too which i think is the culprit. I went mental (sorry i sounds crazy but this is my first Mulb) when i saw it and grab a wipe and tried to rub it off then realise it might make it worst, so i stopped. 

I let it dried naturally but it seems soo slow....its still there and the area is getting hard. Please help me....

Thanks very much


----------



## batfish

maritte16 said:


> Hello lovely ladies!
> 
> I need help and not sure if im on the right thread. When i open my black natural bays the other day, i saw a water mark, which i am not so sure how and where it came from. I have a bag organiser where i once put my bottle water. I have a babywipes too which i think is the culprit. I went mental (sorry i sounds crazy but this is my first Mulb) when i saw it and grab a wipe and tried to rub it off then realise it might make it worst, so i stopped.
> 
> I let it dried naturally but it seems soo slow....its still there and the area is getting hard. Please help me....
> 
> Thanks very much




Don't panic. Is the mark on the outside or the inside of the bag? There is a whole thread on cleaning and protecting your mulberry in the reference area (http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26827293), there should be some help there.


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

My lovely bays


----------



## Mollydoodledon

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> View attachment 2689409
> 
> 
> My lovely bays




Lovely SS bays LaPetite
Enjoy her -


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

^i will, thank you!  Hopefully the Ssbays will get a new friend in a chocolate Bays


----------



## Linz379

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> View attachment 2689409
> 
> 
> My lovely bays


Beautiful. Love the silky snake print


----------



## maritte16

batfish said:


> Don't panic. Is the mark on the outside or the inside of the bag? There is a whole thread on cleaning and protecting your mulberry in the reference area (http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=26827293), there should be some help there.


Hi thanks. Yes its inside the bag. Its slowly drying, but the area is bit hard now. i have the collonil cream but i haven't apply it as i haven't got the cloth. My dh forgot to buy it. Will look on that thread now. Thank you very much.


----------



## maritte16

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> View attachment 2689409
> 
> 
> My lovely bays


Love your ss bays! It looks really nice in real pic compare on the website.


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Hope this works x
> 
> Oak and black Mitzy Tote, pavement grey silky calf Alexa, Eggplant glossy goat Lily and Grape buffalo Alexa. Oak Mitzy was my favourite but really loving my purples at the moment &#65533;&#65533;



Here's the latest addition to my Mulberry family  
Regular oak Alexa in polished buffalo. I went into Williams and Griffin only to try it on and convince myself I don't need another Alexa...

At least my little girl seems to approve of my latest purchase lol she has already tried to claim it on more than one occasion! Lol


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Here's the latest addition to my Mulberry family
> 
> Regular oak Alexa in polished buffalo. I went into Williams and Griffin only to try it on and convince myself I don't need another Alexa...
> 
> 
> 
> At least my little girl seems to approve of my latest purchase lol she has already tried to claim it on more than one occasion! Lol




Your little girl has great taste in bags
Your new lexy is beautiful & a great addition to your family


----------



## littlecollector

mollydoodledon said:


> your little girl has great taste in bags
> your new lexy is beautiful & a great addition to your family



+1


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mollydoodledon said:


> Your little girl has great taste in bags
> Your new lexy is beautiful & a great addition to your family



Thank you x Lol she loves bags, when she is grizzly I just give her a bag to stroke and hold and that will keep her happy for a while  She's only 14 months old!!! I think she's going to turn into a leather snob like her mummy  My husband is already getting nervous :lolots:


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Thank you x Lol she loves bags, when she is grizzly I just give her a bag to stroke and hold and that will keep her happy for a while  She's only 14 months old!!! I think she's going to turn into a leather snob like her mummy  My husband is already getting nervous :lolots:




Hee! Hee!
You've already started her off by letting her stroke them! She will be looking only at quality when she grows up so I think your hubby better start saving and your daughter best look for a rich boyfriend lol!


----------



## Poppet46

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> View attachment 2689409
> 
> 
> My lovely bays


Gorgeous


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Here's the latest addition to my Mulberry family
> Regular oak Alexa in polished buffalo. I went into Williams and Griffin only to try it on and convince myself I don't need another Alexa...
> 
> At least my little girl seems to approve of my latest purchase lol she has already tried to claim it on more than one occasion! Lol



Here is my new pretty  it arrived yesterday courtesy of Hannah but only just got the chance to take picture today x


----------



## CPrincessUK

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Here is my new pretty  it arrived yesterday courtesy of Hannah but only just got the chance to take picture today x


another gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> Here is my new pretty  it arrived yesterday courtesy of Hannah but only just got the chance to take picture today x




Another lovely bag and a fantastic colour.
Enjoy her with the rest of your family
Don't be letting DD too close or she will be totally smitten


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Thank you cprincessuk and Molly x Missy really wanted to touch it so I tried to fob her off with the dust bag...she wasn't impressed lol x


----------



## Mayfly285

Two more gorgeous additions; congratulations!  In my experience, "Trying on" any Mulberry is dangerous!  I love how your cute DD is acquiring the addiction so young, too!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Lol Mayfly I certainly learnt the hard (read expensive) way lol Will have to try and stay away from the mulberry section from now on lol 

Thank you yeah my DD seems to have expensive taste...unlucky for my husband


----------



## Minion89




----------



## CPrincessUK

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2698585


Gorgeous Bayswater! Congrats.


----------



## Mayfly285

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2698585



What a gorgeous pop of colour! B-) You wear her so well; she looks fab on you!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Minion89 said:


> View attachment 2698585




Lovely colour! So bright & cheery for the summer.
Certainly looks good on you


----------



## Minion89

Thank you &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Candysroom

My new additions -
Bright Red Goat Bayswater and tree pouch, Scribbly Floral Lily and pouch and Oak Cookie Bayswater


----------



## Mayfly285

Candysroom said:


> My new additions -
> Bright Red Goat Bayswater and tree pouch, Scribbly Floral Lily and pouch and Oak Cookie Bayswater
> View attachment 2705732



I'm loving all of these! B-) What a lovely collection; congratulations!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Candysroom said:


> My new additions -
> Bright Red Goat Bayswater and tree pouch, Scribbly Floral Lily and pouch and Oak Cookie Bayswater
> View attachment 2705732




Beautiful collection. Enjoy&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## EBMIC

jp23 said:


> About six months after my last family photos there's been some changes
> 
> 
> Everyday work horses
> View attachment 2680569
> 
> 
> Chocolate OS Alexa
> Deer brown del Rey
> Black spongy bays
> Ginger small suffolk
> Regular Alexa
> 
> Other.. Lol
> View attachment 2680570
> 
> 
> Regular zigzag Alexa
> Teddy tiger fur dorset
> Slate blue del Rey
> Regular Cecily with flower clasp
> Valentine Alexa + pouch
> Blush regular Alexa
> Regular Mint Cecily with flower clasp
> 
> Phew! Hahahaha


Is it possible to do a modeling shot of your OS Alexa? With height info?
I'm trying to decide if this would be a great bag for me. TIA!


----------



## moonriver99

jp23 said:


> Finally built up the courage to post my collection! It's a small one of 4 but I'm a very proud mama
> 
> In order of purchase:
> Oak alexa
> Aqua glove leather ledburry
> Spongy bayswater
> Valentine alexa
> With much more to come! I have a very long wish list! Lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 2207215


It's a really lovely collection, I love your choice of colours and styles!


----------



## moonriver99

bbagsforever said:


> My battered Roxanne...getting better with age!


Your bag has aged so beautifully and I think it will only get better with time!


----------



## Izzy48

Absolutely love your Roxanne!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

So I have added to my collection slightly since my last post (I think) and i was asked to post my family so here goes..just bags for now
My OS Alexa's


Patent oak veg tan leather (being moved on)
Fox lock nubuck suede
Fox lock hedgehog bronze maxigrain metallic
Flame silky snake
Mini black patent leopard on suede

My lily/cecily


Plaster pink silky snake RG hardwear lily
Flame exotic tweed lily+chain (cecily) 

My totes 


Medium dorset forest fruit
Loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Oh i forgot! Lol
My reg Alexa's


Smooth touch ink zig zag 
Ink tassel
Oak tassel


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh i forgot! Lol
> My reg Alexa's
> View attachment 2708695
> 
> Smooth touch ink zig zag
> Ink tassel
> Oak tassel


love your collection! So very different from mine as I am rather boring! hehehe. But wonderful all the same. I think from your bags one can tell that you have a big personality


----------



## EBMIC

Jazmine2smith said:


> So I have added to my collection slightly since my last post (I think) and i was asked to post my family so here goes..just bags for now
> My OS Alexa's
> View attachment 2708687
> 
> Patent oak veg tan leather (being moved on)
> Fox lock nubuck suede
> Fox lock hedgehog bronze maxigrain metallic
> Flame silky snake
> Mini black patent leopard on suede
> 
> My lily/cecily
> View attachment 2708688
> 
> Plaster pink silky snake RG hardwear lily
> Flame exotic tweed lily+chain (cecily)
> 
> My totes
> View attachment 2708689
> 
> Medium dorset forest fruit
> Loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo


What a lovely collection!  Thank you for posting!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh i forgot! Lol
> My reg Alexa's
> View attachment 2708695
> 
> Smooth touch ink zig zag
> Ink tassel
> Oak tassel




Lovely collection Jazmine and just as CPrincessuk said  it does show your very outgoing personality.
It's great how you can carry them all off so well & always look fantastic!!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Thankyou ladies your always so kind... I love that you can tell my personality through my bags because each one sums me and my style right up in its own way! Maybe I should also tell you Im a bespoke nail artist and thats a massive reflection of my style!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh i forgot! Lol
> My reg Alexa's
> View attachment 2708695
> 
> Smooth touch ink zig zag
> Ink tassel
> Oak tassel



Wow what a gorgeous collection!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Linz379

Jazmine2smith said:


> So I have added to my collection slightly since my last post (I think) and i was asked to post my family so here goes..just bags for now
> My OS Alexa's
> View attachment 2708687
> 
> Patent oak veg tan leather (being moved on)
> Fox lock nubuck suede
> Fox lock hedgehog bronze maxigrain metallic
> Flame silky snake
> Mini black patent leopard on suede
> 
> My lily/cecily
> View attachment 2708688
> 
> Plaster pink silky snake RG hardwear lily
> Flame exotic tweed lily+chain (cecily)
> 
> My totes
> View attachment 2708689
> 
> Medium dorset forest fruit
> Loopy leopard quilted denim Alexa hobo


All so beautiful. You have a lovely collection  your reg Alexas are gorgeous too. Especially love the zig zag Alexa.


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh i forgot! Lol
> My reg Alexa's
> View attachment 2708695
> 
> Smooth touch ink zig zag
> Ink tassel
> Oak tassel



Saved the best till last!

Great collection and not many people can carry them all off as you do


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh i forgot! Lol
> My reg Alexa's
> View attachment 2708695
> 
> Smooth touch ink zig zag
> Ink tassel
> Oak tassel


Fab collection Jazmine, would love to see some of your bail art too!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thankyou ladies your always so kind... I love that you can tell my personality through my bags because each one sums me and my style right up in its own way! Maybe I should also tell you Im a bespoke nail artist and thats a massive reflection of my style!



What a beautiful, individual collection, Jazmine; I'm so envious that you have my HG nubuck foxlock amongst your lovelies! B-) Your zigzag lady is such an amazing showstopper, too! Congratulations on a gorgeous Mulberry family!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mayfly285 said:


> What a beautiful, individual collection, Jazmine; I'm so envious that you have my HG nubuck foxlock amongst your lovelies! B-) Your zigzag lady is such an amazing showstopper, too! Congratulations on a gorgeous Mulberry family!




Ah Thankyou mayfly! As for foxy she was from eBay for a bargain'ish price (around 400) so keep your eyes peeled ive seen a couple pop up x


----------



## Mayfly285

Jazmine2smith said:


> Ah Thankyou mayfly! As for foxy she was from eBay for a bargain'ish price (around 400) so keep your eyes peeled ive seen a couple pop up x



Ooh, I will! You have an amazing collection; do you rotate them or have periods of using a "favourite"?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mayfly285 said:


> Ooh, I will! You have an amazing collection; do you rotate them or have periods of using a "favourite"?




It all depends on what Im wearing to be honest I can use one bag for day and then switch the same night! Although if I feel I've not used one for a while i may try and dress around it lol


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Fab collection Jazmine, would love to see some of your bail art too!!




As requested heres a clients 'nail menu' ive been asked to do...lol notice some similarities in funky and colourful!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jazmine2smith said:


> As requested heres a clients 'nail menu' ive been asked to do...lol notice some similarities in funky and colourful!
> View attachment 2709802



I cant seem to pm you?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

elvisfan4life said:


> I cant seem to pm you?




Oh no... How do i change it so you can?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Jazmine2smith said:


> As requested heres a clients 'nail menu' ive been asked to do...lol notice some similarities in funky and colourful!
> View attachment 2709802




Wow Jaz that is fantastic, just another hint to your creative side
You really are a talented funky lady &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Jazmine2smith said:


> Oh no... How do i change it so you can?



Hmmm have you blocked them in your settings in your profile?


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Hi Jaz, sorry not trying to butt in here but I think I remember you saying you used the app for the forum?
If you do as far as I know you will need to go to the desktop site, sign in and then adjust your settings to receive pm's on your public profile 
That is what I had to do anyway as I couldn't figure it out on the app at all
Hope this helps x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

elvisfan4life said:


> Hmmm have you blocked them in your settings in your profile?




I think ive changed it now...


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Mollydoodledon said:


> Wow Jaz that is fantastic, just another hint to your creative side
> You really are a talented funky lady &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;




Thankyou so much molly and also for the info it was indeed the desktop site! So much for easy apps!


----------



## DiJe40

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> My bayswater family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2630867




Omg..you live in Mulberry heaven...like it a lot!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> As requested heres a clients 'nail menu' ive been asked to do...lol notice some similarities in funky and colourful!
> View attachment 2709802


Wow, they're amazing Jazmine! Love the business card too!


----------



## Ebby

My Bayswater in oak and my Alexa in plum  






Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Ebby said:


> My Bayswater in oak and my Alexa in plum
> 
> View attachment 2711084
> View attachment 2711085
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum




Lovely Ebby
Great mod shots too &#128540;


----------



## CPrincessUK

These are beautiful


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ebby said:


> My Bayswater in oak and my Alexa in plum
> 
> View attachment 2711084
> View attachment 2711085
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



You rock both those bags!! Lovely classics.


----------



## EBMIC

Ebby said:


> My Bayswater in oak and my Alexa in plum
> 
> View attachment 2711084
> View attachment 2711085
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


 Lovely, thank you for sharing!


----------



## NY2005

Jazmine2smith said:


> It all depends on what Im wearing to be honest I can use one bag for day and then switch the same night! Although if I feel I've not used one for a while i may try and dress around it lol


I have only just found this thread, Jaz I know it's been said many times before and for good reason, you are one sassy lady, amazing collection. Love the nail art too!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

NY2005 said:


> I have only just found this thread, Jaz I know it's been said many times before and for good reason, you are one sassy lady, amazing collection. Love the nail art too!




Thankyou NY! I'm very lucky to have all these beauties in my collection! and thanks although my nails are very simple in comparison I love doing what I do! X


----------



## Trendz

Mulberry OS Alexa in oak! Got this beauty recently after I saw my friend's black OS with GHW. Such a classic, I can't wait to bring it out for the new school year!


----------



## EBMIC

Trendz said:


> View attachment 2716042
> 
> 
> Mulberry OS Alexa in oak! Got this beauty recently after I saw my friend's black OS with GHW. Such a classic, I can't wait to bring it out for the new school year!


Congratulations!  That looks gorgeous!


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Trendz said:


> View attachment 2716042
> 
> 
> Mulberry OS Alexa in oak! Got this beauty recently after I saw my friend's black OS with GHW. Such a classic, I can't wait to bring it out for the new school year!



Beautiful&#128525; enjoy her!


----------



## Izzybet

My black SBS and oak Ledbury


----------



## DiJe40

the Alexa family


----------



## Tiswas

DiJe40 said:


> View attachment 2720977
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Alexa family



Lovely DiJe I'm an Alexa girl too - however this picture just makes we want macaroons :snack: but I can't think why


----------



## DiJe40

Tiswas said:


> Lovely DiJe I'm an Alexa girl too - however this picture just makes we want macaroons :snack: but I can't think why




Haha &#128516; thank you.. My husband came home with the kitchen tablecloth, to the great delight of my children..


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Lovely collection DiJe
Enjoy your Lexie's &#128525;


----------



## DiJe40

Mollydoodledon said:


> Lovely collection DiJe
> 
> Enjoy your Lexie's &#128525;




Thanx..&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Clairemumof3

Goodness I am practically drooling over these pics!! My collection is quite minimal will attempt some shots when banbino's are all asleep


----------



## DiJe40

And this is the rest of the family..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
&#128515;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Here's my family...

[/URL]"]http://

[/URL]


----------



## Mollydoodledon

That is quite a family ladies.
A bit of bag envy going on here lol!
Enjoy all of your mulberry purchases!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mollydoodledon said:


> That is quite a family ladies.
> A bit of bag envy going on here lol!
> Enjoy all of your mulberry purchases!


Thanks Molly, didn't realise how big til I did the picture... It's a long slow build as I got my first bag, the clipper, over 10 years ago... My first handbag was the Scotchgrain Hellier tote.... It's a slippery slope though!


----------



## Louliu71

DiJe40 said:


> And this is the rest of the family..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2722030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &#128515;



Lovely collection!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's my family...
> 
> [/URL]"]http://
> 
> [/URL]



Some, lovely old classics there my kind of collection


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Some, lovely old classics there my kind of collection


Thanks elvis... Is your collection on here? What's your fav oldie?


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> Thanks elvis... Is your collection on here? What's your fav oldie?



See if you can look at my album hun..have sold many now ..hard to pick a fav i l ove so many of the oldies


----------



## elvisfan4life

See if this works

http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10846


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> See if this works
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10846


It's not working   - what have you got left then??


----------



## elvisfan4life

Wonder why it should be viewable...still too many there are 77 on there i think!!! 11 bays, 7  roxys, 5 mitzys, 4 mabels etc etc...still trying to reduce


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Wow! Now that sounds like a collection...


----------



## COPENHAGEN

elvisfan4life said:


> See if this works
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/album.php?albumid=10846


Wow Elvis, haven't seen your collection all together before, it's truly stunning  Great mix between well loved classics and newer pieces. You must have quite a lot of closet space to store all these beauties


----------



## Ria2011

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here's my family...
> 
> [/URL]"]http://
> 
> [/URL]


Gorgeous collection ukpandagirl, love your mabel and bayswater buckle.


----------



## remainsilly

This thread delights me.
Really appreciate everyone's contributions.
I'll add my small one.

MY MULBERRY FAMILY:

1) the former stray, Mulberry--a battering ram of joie de vivre & my inspiration for trying this brand

2) the collection--a spattering of oxblood & "made in England" tag in bays
(Primrose, Make Up Case, Bayswater, Tree Continental Wallet)

The purses, at least, haven't vomited on carpet or eaten hornets.
But, I keep a wary eye on them.


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> This thread delights me.
> Really appreciate everyone's contributions.
> I'll add my small one.
> 
> MY MULBERRY FAMILY:
> 
> 1) the former stray, Mulberry--a battering ram of joie de vivre & my inspiration for trying this brand
> 
> 2) the collection--a spattering of oxblood & "made in England" tag in bays
> (Primrose, Make Up Case, Bayswater, Tree Continental Wallet)
> 
> The purses, at least, haven't vomited on carpet or eaten hornets.
> But, I keep a wary eye on them.



Number one is just adorable


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;


----------



## Linz379

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;


Beautiful collection!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Linz379 said:


> Beautiful collection!



Thank you x I can't quite believe how many I have...I blame the Lily, it's such a great bag I need it in 5 different colours &#128525;&#128522;

I think that's me done for a while. Going to go on a self imposed spending ban as I have spent an obscene amount of money on bags recently and am feeling quilty (not guilty enough to want to part with any of them...yet...mind you lol)


----------



## Mayfly285

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;



WARNING: THIS FORUM CAN SERIOUSLY DAMAGE YOUR WEALTH

Double seriously: enjoy them, dear TMNB; you have a lovely collection and Miss Lily will thank you in a few years when she needs a bag loan!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Mayfly285 said:


> WARNING: THIS FORUM CAN SERIOUSLY DAMAGE YOUR WEALTH
> 
> Double seriously: enjoy them, dear TMNB; you have a lovely collection and Miss Lily will thank you in a few years when she needs a bag loan!



Thank you x


----------



## COPENHAGEN

Mayfly285 said:


> *WARNING: THIS FORUM CAN SERIOUSLY DAMAGE YOUR WEALTH
> *
> Double seriously: enjoy them, dear TMNB; you have a lovely collection and Miss Lily will thank you in a few years when she needs a bag loan!





Love your collection as well, TMNB


----------



## Douleur_exquise

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;


Beautiful, they look immaculate! Have you got liners in your Alexas as well?


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Douleur_exquise said:


> Beautiful, they look immaculate! Have you got liners in your Alexas as well?



Thank you Copenhagen and Douleur x I only have 1 alexa liner which is currently in my oak alexa, the other ones are stuffed with acid free tissue and babygrows my kids have outgrown &#128514; x


----------



## Mollydoodledon

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;



You've been a busy girl TMNB &#128540;
There's a serious case of bag envy here (only joking)
Enjoy them all &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mollydoodledon

remainsilly said:


> This thread delights me.
> Really appreciate everyone's contributions.
> I'll add my small one.
> 
> MY MULBERRY FAMILY:
> 
> 1) the former stray, Mulberry--a battering ram of joie de vivre & my inspiration for trying this brand
> 
> 2) the collection--a spattering of oxblood & "made in England" tag in bays
> (Primrose, Make Up Case, Bayswater, Tree Continental Wallet)
> 
> The purses, at least, haven't vomited on carpet or eaten hornets.
> But, I keep a wary eye on them.



Lovely bag & purse collection and a very very lovely doggie. Just adorable!


----------



## Louliu71

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;



Lovely collection, pavement grey Lexi is my fav!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, ladies.

Mollyd: I always admire your avatar pup.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> This thread delights me.
> Really appreciate everyone's contributions.
> I'll add my small one.
> 
> MY MULBERRY FAMILY:
> 
> 1) the former stray, Mulberry--a battering ram of joie de vivre & my inspiration for trying this brand
> 
> 2) the collection--a spattering of oxblood & "made in England" tag in bays
> (Primrose, Make Up Case, Bayswater, Tree Continental Wallet)
> 
> The purses, at least, haven't vomited on carpet or eaten hornets.
> But, I keep a wary eye on them.



Missed this one, welcome and very classy collection.

Love the pooch


----------



## Guccig

remainsilly said:


> This thread delights me.
> 
> Really appreciate everyone's contributions.
> 
> I'll add my small one.
> 
> 
> 
> MY MULBERRY FAMILY:
> 
> 
> 
> 1) the former stray, Mulberry--a battering ram of joie de vivre & my inspiration for trying this brand
> 
> 
> 
> 2) the collection--a spattering of oxblood & "made in England" tag in bays
> 
> (Primrose, Make Up Case, Bayswater, Tree Continental Wallet)
> 
> 
> 
> The purses, at least, haven't vomited on carpet or eaten hornets.
> 
> But, I keep a wary eye on them.




Love the primrose - lovely collection


----------



## Ria2011

TiredMummyNBags said:


> My Mulberry family has expanded since joining this forum &#128563;&#128538;&#128522;


Wow, gorgeous collection TiredMummyNBags


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I haven't recently changed my collection I can't wait to show you all!! I have recently bought (pre loved) mulberry lizzie in gold, bayswater patent, bayswater black print, daria messenger and a Roxanne ! 

Once received I'll put up a newer pic!! ))


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> This thread delights me.
> Really appreciate everyone's contributions.
> I'll add my small one.
> 
> MY MULBERRY FAMILY:
> 
> 1) the former stray, Mulberry--a battering ram of joie de vivre & my inspiration for trying this brand
> 
> 2) the collection--a spattering of oxblood & "made in England" tag in bays
> (Primrose, Make Up Case, Bayswater, Tree Continental Wallet)
> 
> The purses, at least, haven't vomited on carpet or eaten hornets.
> But, I keep a wary eye on them.



Your pooch is beyond adorable - what a fabulous expression in his eyes, "Vomit? Hornets? Me?"!  Loving your leather namesakes, too! B-)


----------



## s_kat

A new addition. Moved my slate Alexa on a while ago, but I love the colour so finally caved in and got this...


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Very lovely indeed s_kat 
Enjoy her, she is a great colour indeed


----------



## Louliu71

s_kat said:


> A new addition. Moved my slate Alexa on a while ago, but I love the colour so finally caved in and got this...
> 
> View attachment 2726130



Good choice! Have you got a family shot?


----------



## s_kat

Thanks ladies! Louliou, I'm still making a few tweaks (have been doing a bit of a cull - long overdue!)


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

s_kat said:


> A new addition. Moved my slate Alexa on a while ago, but I love the colour so finally caved in and got this...
> 
> View attachment 2726130



Gorgeous bag &#128522; x


----------



## Symppisp

Here is my Mulberry family! 
http://aijaa.com/PUysnk

There is a vintage black congo bag (I definitely have to identify this in the identification thread), a Bays in Burnt Peach, Alexa in Oxblood, black Small Del Rey with nickel hardware, medium Lily in deer brown, small Lilys in black and deer brown, a wash case in oak, a black congo agenda, a sorbet scarf and a telephone booth keyring.


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Well Ive shown you my family before...but After selling one of my bags it seems I've acquired a new addition...


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2727276
> 
> Well Ive shown you my family before...but After selling one of my bags it seems I've acquired a new addition...



How cute is that.......does he need babying and do you spray regularly with colonil?


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Louliu71 said:


> How cute is that.......does he need babying and do you spray regularly with colonil?




Well he is often wrapped up in cotton wool and prefers a good bit of talc!


----------



## remainsilly

Symppisp: bays in burnt peach


----------



## ImeldaM

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2727276
> 
> Well Ive shown you my family before...but After selling one of my bags it seems I've acquired a new addition...




He is ADORABLE!!  X


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2727276
> 
> Well Ive shown you my family before...but After selling one of my bags it seems I've acquired a new addition...



He's gorgeous x


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

Symppisp said:


> Here is my Mulberry family!
> http://aijaa.com/PUysnk
> 
> There is a vintage black congo bag (I definitely have to identify this in the identification thread), a Bays in Burnt Peach, Alexa in Oxblood, black Small Del Rey with nickel hardware, medium Lily in deer brown, small Lilys in black and deer brown, a wash case in oak, a black congo agenda, a sorbet scarf and a telephone booth keyring.



What a lovely collection you have &#128522; x


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I need one of those !!! Are you gonna sell him off too?? 

Also jaz just so you know your bag has a good home ) x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> I need one of those !!! Are you gonna sell him off too??
> 
> Also jaz just so you know your bag has a good home ) x




Lol were see how he is when he gets the terrible 2's then I may consider lol...

Ahh lovely Im glad you like her! X


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Jazmine2smith said:


> View attachment 2727276
> 
> Well Ive shown you my family before...but After selling one of my bags it seems I've acquired a new addition...



Jazmine he is just adorable&#128525;
Bet his cuddles are way better than any bag 
You have a beautiful little boy


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Updated pic I have changed a few of my bags 

5 bayswaters
3 Alexa's 
2 daria
1 dorset
1 belt bag
3 Lily's 
1 Roxanne 
1 lizzie


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Lovely Eileen- she fits in perfect hope you enjoy using her and if you ever get bored of that silky snake bays...well hello! Lol


----------



## Mollydoodledon

+1 on silky snake bays! She is beautiful. My SIL has same bag and gets the green eyed look when I see her
Your bags are all brill BTW
Enjoy your updated collection &#128525;


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Updated pic I have changed a few of my bags
> 
> 5 bayswaters
> 3 Alexa's
> 2 daria
> 1 dorset
> 1 belt bag
> 3 Lily's
> 1 Roxanne
> 1 lizzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727954



Still am amazing and diverse collection!


----------



## HelenB

Have just taken a little piccy of my bag stash for the first time 



Oak jacquetta tote
Oak bays tote
Oak bays
Choc bays
Marine bays
Slate alexa (with silver heart keyring attached)
Oak fur print alexa
Cashmere colour block scarf
Also have oak french purse, not in the pic


----------



## elvisfan4life

You love your oak


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Lovely stash 
Enjoy them all


----------



## Louliu71

HelenB said:


> Have just taken a little piccy of my bag stash for the first time
> View attachment 2729111
> 
> 
> Oak jacquetta tote
> Oak bays tote
> Oak bays
> Choc bays
> Marine bays
> Slate alexa (with silver heart keyring attached)
> Oak fur print alexa
> Cashmere colour block scarf
> Also have oak french purse, not in the pic



Lovely collection and all in amazing condition too.


----------



## HelenB

Thanks ladies


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Updated pic I have changed a few of my bags
> 
> 5 bayswaters
> 3 Alexa's
> 2 daria
> 1 dorset
> 1 belt bag
> 3 Lily's
> 1 Roxanne
> 1 lizzie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2727954



Well you know I love your collection!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

HelenB said:


> Have just taken a little piccy of my bag stash for the first time
> View attachment 2729111
> 
> 
> Oak jacquetta tote
> Oak bays tote
> Oak bays
> Choc bays
> Marine bays
> Slate alexa (with silver heart keyring attached)
> Oak fur print alexa
> Cashmere colour block scarf
> Also have oak french purse, not in the pic



Great collection. Love all the Bayswaters!!


----------



## gemj83

First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)  
I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;




Nice collection, I'm the same with accessories ... You'll need to do a group pic!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;


Lovely collection... Loving the brights reds in there... Would love to be bold and get a strong colour but I'm missus boring and love black, grey and the odd brown/oak. ... Looking forward to seeing your accessories shot!


----------



## moonriver99

gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;



love love your collection! In with the brights


----------



## Mollydoodledon

Lovely collection & such a good variety &#128516;


----------



## Linz379

gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;


Fantastic collection


----------



## moonriver99

gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;


P.S. especially in love with your foggy grey (?) alexa and matching purse!


----------



## Louliu71

gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#128522;



I love matchey matchey!

Great collection


----------



## Ria2011

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Updated pic I have changed a few of my bags





HelenB said:


> Have just taken a little piccy of my bag stash for the first time
> View attachment 2729111





gemj83 said:


> First picture of mulberry family today ( minus scarfs key rings shoes etc)
> I must admit I was a little shocked by how many I have (and so was the husband) &#55357;&#56842;



Gorgeous family pics ladies - so many stunning bags!


----------



## gemj83

Thankyou everyone for your kind comments. I wish I had the room to display them properly as I feel I don't get the best use of them at the minute. Ive been to meadowhall shopping today and it was so nice to just see a bag I wanted and grab it and go. There all tied up in the original bags in the bottom of my wardrobe and safe to say I'm running out of room.
I havent used my Valentines alexa or matching pouch. I havent used my clemmie clutch either yet! 

Gem xx


----------



## Oxfam Torquay

Amazing collection, thank you for sharing  
I've got bag envy already


----------



## mimi89

My purchase today - last one in store terribly lucky today


----------



## Symppisp

TiredMummyNBags said:


> What a lovely collection you have &#128522; x



Thank you!


----------



## Symppisp

remainsilly said:


> Symppisp: bays in burnt peach



Yeah isn't it lovely? Once I saw her I just had to make the purchase. She is just my type of orange


----------



## Teegan

Oo, jealous. Looks lovely. Enjoy.


----------



## Sammiantha

Leather looks lovely - what a cute bag.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 2753113
> 
> 
> My purchase today - last one in store terribly lucky today


Nice  Congrats!


----------



## Louliu71

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 2753113
> 
> 
> My purchase today - last one in store terribly lucky today



I love the grain on this, lovely bag


----------



## CPrincessUK

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 2753113
> 
> 
> My purchase today - last one in store terribly lucky today


gorgeous. I love the tessie range.


----------



## MrsPannie

mimi89 said:


> View attachment 2753113
> 
> 
> My purchase today - last one in store terribly lucky today


Congrats - She's gorgeous.  

Have to say I'm VERY tempted by the new Tessie range - and love the look of the leather.  But I'm trying to be practical and limit myself to choosing a new Mulberry which has outside pocket for my tube pass.  (I've been pick-pocketed once too often on the London underground...)  My current "work-horse" bags are the Somerset Hobo and the Hoxton in Congo - both of which date back a fair bit now.


----------



## snailpolish

My fairly modest family 







Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater
Orange soft grain leather Bayswater
Chocolate NVT leather Small Bayswater Satchel
Black darwin leather Emmy
Oak suede large Delilah


----------



## Ria2011

snailpolish said:


> My fairly modest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater
> Orange soft grain leather Bayswater
> Chocolate NVT leather Small Bayswater Satchel
> Black darwin leather Emmy
> Oak suede large Delilah


Your family is absolutely gorgeous snailpolish


----------



## snailpolish

Ria2011 said:


> Your family is absolutely gorgeous snailpolish



Thank you Ria!  I've only been collecting Mulberry for 18 months and they've multiplied like rabbits.

I've been obsessed with bags more generally for 15 years since I received my first Fendi, and of all the brands I've owned, Mulberry is my favourite.  It's the understated luxe that I love.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Snail polish Lovely collection. The Bays are stunning.


----------



## snailpolish

CPrincessUK said:


> Snail polish Lovely collection. The Bays are stunning.


Thank you   I've been admiring your Bays collection too - especially the purple one!


----------



## TiredMummyNBags

snailpolish said:


> My fairly modest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater
> Orange soft grain leather Bayswater
> Chocolate NVT leather Small Bayswater Satchel
> Black darwin leather Emmy
> Oak suede large Delilah



Lovely family you have there snail polish xxx


----------



## CPrincessUK

snailpolish said:


> Thank you   I've been admiring your Bays collection too - especially the purple one!


Thank you. Eggplant is very pretty. I am hoping the Lily bags go into the Dec sale at 30% off. Have my eye on Oxblood medium Lily and indigo regular lily.


----------



## _maaike

All your bags are very beautiful!  I really love and admire the collections of pretty bags you guys all have! 
And... After years of drooling, and saving, and drooling over adds, magazines and all the amazingly beautiful bags posted on this forum I can finally post my own, loved, dreamed about, pretty del rey. (Yes, I am smitten. )  It is not a collection, but somehow I feel like I have just developed a very serious addiction..

My new bag...


----------



## remainsilly

_maaike said:


> All your bags are very beautiful!  I really love and admire the collections of pretty bags you guys all have!
> And... After years of drooling, and saving, and drooling over adds, magazines and all the amazingly beautiful bags posted on this forum I can finally post my own, loved, dreamed about, pretty del rey. (Yes, I am smitten. )  It is not a collection, but somehow I feel like I have just developed a very serious addiction..
> 
> My new bag...



I think it's not the # you own which matters--it's how much pleasure you find using what you have.
So, I think your "collection" is a success!
Congratulations.


----------



## holleigh

_maaike said:


> All your bags are very beautiful!  I really love and admire the collections of pretty bags you guys all have!
> And... After years of drooling, and saving, and drooling over adds, magazines and all the amazingly beautiful bags posted on this forum I can finally post my own, loved, dreamed about, pretty del rey. (Yes, I am smitten. )  It is not a collection, but somehow I feel like I have just developed a very serious addiction..
> 
> My new bag...



just take another 8 or 9 pics of her .. and that'll make a collection !!  & I agree with previous poster, it's not how many you have, it's how much you love them (or just her) that matters .. congrat's on a very pretty result to your patience & saving up xx's


----------



## Louliu71

snailpolish said:


> My fairly modest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater
> Orange soft grain leather Bayswater
> Chocolate NVT leather Small Bayswater Satchel
> Black darwin leather Emmy
> Oak suede large Delilah



Very nice and tasteful collection!


----------



## Louliu71

_maaike said:


> All your bags are very beautiful!  I really love and admire the collections of pretty bags you guys all have!
> And... After years of drooling, and saving, and drooling over adds, magazines and all the amazingly beautiful bags posted on this forum I can finally post my own, loved, dreamed about, pretty del rey. (Yes, I am smitten. )  It is not a collection, but somehow I feel like I have just developed a very serious addiction..
> 
> My new bag...



Bag twin!

It's all downhill from here..... Addiction I mean


----------



## s_kat

_maaike said:


> All your bags are very beautiful!  I really love and admire the collections of pretty bags you guys all have!
> And... After years of drooling, and saving, and drooling over adds, magazines and all the amazingly beautiful bags posted on this forum I can finally post my own, loved, dreamed about, pretty del rey. (Yes, I am smitten. )  It is not a collection, but somehow I feel like I have just developed a very serious addiction..
> 
> My new bag...


Gorgeous! Such a versatile, classic bag...


----------



## _maaike

Dear Remainsilly and Holleigh, you guys are definetly right! The del ray might be my only Mulberry, but I am very fond of her and very proud.  Thanks for the nice words! 
_
(I still remember how, when I was in my teens, I used to leaf trough the Elle, Vogue etc and mumble to myself: "when I grow up I want a pretty bag like that." Years later I'm still 5.15ft,  but I did get that bag._

I do love browsing these fora, because I love how others are proud of their handbags, and how they wear and combine their beautiful bags! Very inspirational! 



Louliu71 said:


> Bag twin!


  Hi!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

_maaike said:


> Dear Remainsilly and Holleigh, you guys are definetly right! The del ray might be my only Mulberry, but I am very fond of her and very proud.  Thanks for the nice words!
> _
> (I still remember how, when I was in my teens, I used to leaf trough the Elle, Vogue etc and mumble to myself: "when I grow up I want a pretty bag like that." Years later I'm still 5.15ft,  but I did get that bag._
> 
> I do love browsing these fora, because I love how others are proud of their handbags, and how they wear and combine their beautiful bags! Very inspirational!
> 
> Hi!



I still don't have a del ray, but do love them. So great to hear how much you love your bag! Enjoy.

New family photo soon as collection has grown a bit since joining here!! Doh.


----------



## ab1980

Hello everyone here is my mulberry collection! I think my favourite has to be the classic bayswater, I love my alexa but I find it is such a pain to get in and out of compared to the others.


----------



## Mayfly285

snailpolish said:


> My fairly modest family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evergreen glossy goat Bayswater
> Orange soft grain leather Bayswater
> Chocolate NVT leather Small Bayswater Satchel
> Black darwin leather Emmy
> Oak suede large Delilah



What gorgeous, earthy, autumnal colours you have there, snailpolish; a truly beautiful family!  I love your whole room - and we had that phone as an original (new!) colour when I was a child!


----------



## mimi89

My pre-loved Bayswater in oak arrived today


----------



## snailpolish

Mayfly285 said:


> What gorgeous, earthy, autumnal colours you have there, snailpolish; a truly beautiful family!  I love your whole room - and we had that phone as an original (new!) colour when I was a child!


Thank you!  I also had the same phone as a child (in cream!).  We've had this vintage one for about 10 years now, but it's rarely used as it's SUCH a PITA to use!  (Finger cramp!)


----------



## J_lou

Deep breath here goes!! First time I've laid everything out - this will help me realise I don't NEED any more Mulberry goodies, right?!!! &#128514;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Loving all these mulberry families, from the only child to one of many! hehehe


----------



## Linz379

J_lou said:


> Deep breath here goes!! First time I've laid everything out - this will help me realise I don't NEED any more Mulberry goodies, right?!!! &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769602


Great collection. They are all lovely!


----------



## J_lou

LUXOLI said:


> Great collection. You can never have enough.  You have a good mix of items for all occasions.
> 
> How do you find mulberry footwear?  Comfortable? Never owned any footwear from them.




The postmans lock boots are actually quite high so I've only worn for a few hours at a time and all fine. The wee flip flops again fine for short distances !! Think mulberry's strength is bags! X


----------



## _maaike

J_lou said:


> Deep breath here goes!! First time I've laid everything out - this will help me realise I don't NEED any more Mulberry goodies, right?!!! &#128514;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2769602



Love your collection of beautiful bags!  (You can always pass them onto me if you feel like having too much bags..?  )


----------



## _maaike

ab1980 said:


> Hello everyone here is my mulberry collection! I think my favourite has to be the classic bayswater, I love my alexa but I find it is such a pain to get in and out of compared to the others.



They are gorgeous!


----------



## J_lou

_maaike said:


> Love your collection of beautiful bags!  (You can always pass them onto me if you feel like having too much bags..?  )




My sister keeps saying the same lol xx


----------



## _maaike

J_lou said:


> My sister keeps saying the same lol xx



And rightfully so! Your bags are gorgeous! (If you were my sister I'd probably be drooling over your collection on a daily base..  )


----------



## lfe

Lucky lucky u who just received your pre-owned Bayswater! This is on my wish list!!!


----------



## lfe

My Mulberry family! big enough?, but room for more love...


----------



## Jazmine2smith

As many of you know bays was not me and I sold on my hedgehog bronze versions a while ago! BUT a bit of croc,sparkle, suede and worn 'vintage' looking style I nabbed this sparkly beauty! The gold has worn across some of the top but I love this look- too many of my bags are pristine and they just make me nervous lol! So yeh...my well loved gold metallic croc bayswater!


----------



## Charlottemouse

My Mulberry family in order of purchasing:

Peach coloured fabric bag (unsure of name)
Black Bayswater
Black postmans lock purse
Black Annie
Gun metal powder Alexa Hobo
Oak purse
Small black purse
Butter Mitzy Hobo
Pistachio Oversized Taylor
Pink patent Charlie clutch
Pistachio Bayswater clutch
Oak card holder
Hetty Clipper Hobo
Oak small Del Rey

......and Madison the cat!!!!!!


----------



## J_lou

Loving seeing everyone's bags !
I feel I may need to add to my family soon !! X


----------



## BeckyLH01

My girls


----------



## J_lou

BeckyLH01 said:


> My girls




Lovely bags , classic styles &#128092; x


----------



## _maaike

Charlottemouse said:


> My Mulberry family in order of purchasing:
> 
> Peach coloured fabric bag (unsure of name)
> Black Bayswater
> Black postmans lock purse
> Black Annie
> Gun metal powder Alexa Hobo
> Oak purse
> Small black purse
> Butter Mitzy Hobo
> Pistachio Oversized Taylor
> Pink patent Charlie clutch
> Pistachio Bayswater clutch
> Oak card holder
> Hetty Clipper Hobo
> Oak small Del Rey
> 
> ......and Madison the cat!!!!!!


Love your collection, and the cat too!  Looks like she's guarding all those beauties for you. :greengrin:


----------



## _maaike

J_lou said:


> Lovely bags , classic styles &#128092; x


+1 ! Your bags are very classic and beautiful! Love 'em both!


----------



## ab1980

Charlottemouse said:


> My Mulberry family in order of purchasing:
> 
> 
> 
> Peach coloured fabric bag (unsure of name)
> 
> Black Bayswater
> 
> Black postmans lock purse
> 
> Black Annie
> 
> Gun metal powder Alexa Hobo
> 
> Oak purse
> 
> Small black purse
> 
> Butter Mitzy Hobo
> 
> Pistachio Oversized Taylor
> 
> Pink patent Charlie clutch
> 
> Pistachio Bayswater clutch
> 
> Oak card holder
> 
> Hetty Clipper Hobo
> 
> Oak small Del Rey
> 
> 
> 
> ......and Madison the cat!!!!!!




Wow!!! That's the dream  all lovely x


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ser

An updated picture of my Mulberry family. Some have left and some have recently joined 

From back to front:

Oxblood Tessie tote
Raspberry bayswater
Oak printed EW bayswater
Black Bryn
Mouse grey EW bayswater
Pink postman's lock messenger
Champagne Mable
Oak Tessie satchel
Black Bryn purse
Grape Mitzy pouch
Chocolate and black printed Zinias


----------



## Linz379

Great collection! Especially love the oxblood tessie.  ^^^^


----------



## Ser

Linz379 said:


> Great collection! Especially love the oxblood tessie.  ^^^^



Thank you  I really love the oxblood in the tessie tote but not in the satchel strange!


----------



## Louliu71

lfe said:


> My Mulberry family! big enough?, but room for more love...





Charlottemouse said:


> My Mulberry family in order of purchasing:
> 
> Peach coloured fabric bag (unsure of name)
> Black Bayswater
> Black postmans lock purse
> Black Annie
> Gun metal powder Alexa Hobo
> Oak purse
> Small black purse
> Butter Mitzy Hobo
> Pistachio Oversized Taylor
> Pink patent Charlie clutch
> Pistachio Bayswater clutch
> Oak card holder
> Hetty Clipper Hobo
> Oak small Del Rey
> 
> ......and Madison the cat!!!!!!





BeckyLH01 said:


> My girls





Ser said:


> An updated picture of my Mulberry family. Some have left and some have recently joined
> 
> From back to front:
> 
> Oxblood Tessie tote
> Raspberry bayswater
> Oak printed EW bayswater
> Black Bryn
> Mouse grey EW bayswater
> Pink postman's lock messenger
> Champagne Mable
> Oak Tessie satchel
> Black Bryn purse
> Grape Mitzy pouch
> Chocolate and black printed Zinias




All amazing collections, love looking at the old and new styles


----------



## HelenB

Ser said:


> An updated picture of my Mulberry family. Some have left and some have recently joined
> 
> From back to front:
> 
> Oxblood Tessie tote
> Raspberry bayswater
> Oak printed EW bayswater
> Black Bryn
> Mouse grey EW bayswater
> Pink postman's lock messenger
> Champagne Mable
> Oak Tessie satchel
> Black Bryn purse
> Grape Mitzy pouch
> Chocolate and black printed Zinias




Great collection. Love your raspberry bays


----------



## Ser

HelenB said:


> Great collection. Love your raspberry bays



Thank you. She was my first mulberry, gorgeous colour


----------



## Mayas

My Mulberry Family &#10084;&#65039;
Small Bayswater Satchel Black NVT
Lily Oak NVT 
Key / Coin Purse Oak NVT
Phone Case Black NVT 




Mayas &#128091;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mayas said:


> My Mulberry Family &#10084;&#65039;
> Small Bayswater Satchel Black NVT
> Lily Oak NVT
> Key / Coin Purse Oak NVT
> Phone Case Black NVT
> View attachment 2790926
> 
> 
> 
> Mayas &#128091;



Lovely family. Nice peices.


----------



## Ser

Mayas said:


> My Mulberry Family &#10084;&#65039;
> Small Bayswater Satchel Black NVT
> Lily Oak NVT
> Key / Coin Purse Oak NVT
> Phone Case Black NVT
> View attachment 2790926
> 
> 
> 
> Mayas &#128091;



Lovely family. Love your oak lilly


----------



## Fluffybee

My new gloves for the Winter  

I adore them


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Bought a scarf and received a free bracelet was pretty delighted!!  X


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Bought a scarf and received a free bracelet was pretty delighted!!  X



Share the secret


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi louliu it was to.do with ordering online and collecting from.the store 50 people would get one x


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi louliu it was to.do with ordering online and collecting from.the store 50 people would get one x



Well done! Been avoiding the forum for a while..... Doesn't last long

Any pics?


----------



## Louliu71

Mayas said:


> My Mulberry Family &#10084;&#65039;
> Small Bayswater Satchel Black NVT
> Lily Oak NVT
> Key / Coin Purse Oak NVT
> Phone Case Black NVT
> View attachment 2790926
> 
> 
> 
> Mayas &#128091;



Classy collection


----------



## Fluffybee

Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.

I love them all 

I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while


----------



## remainsilly

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> I love them all
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while



Beautiful family.
So glad you joined the forum, Fluffybee!
(I expect CP will be along to oggle & admire soon--she's another bays fan)


----------



## Fluffybee

What a lovely thing to say Remainsilly.... Thank you so much. 

I am very pleased to be here amongst such friendly and like,indeed people  

This is the friendliest forum ever!! &#128149;


----------



## DiJe40

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> 
> 
> I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while




Nice collection..love the colours! &#128512;


----------



## J_lou

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> 
> 
> I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while




Lovely bags - probably my favourite mulberry style


----------



## Louliu71

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> I love them all
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while



Lovely collection, all look amazing condition too for light colour (well bright) bags


----------



## Fluffybee

Thank you all, you are very kind.

They are in good condition because I rarely use them.

I know I should use them and enjoy them, but I hate taking them out of the house. I have panic attacks whenever someone touches them or brushes past them in s shop. 

I nearly got arrested once by shouting at a woman who nudged my bag with her carrier bag of shopping, whilst placing it on the counter in a shop, lol. 

I have resolved that I am going to start using them more. And enjoying them &#128522;


----------



## handbagahholic

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> 
> 
> I love them all
> 
> 
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while




Beautiful family, what colour is the front left one? It's lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Fluffybee

Thank you Handbagaholic.

It's Nude. In some lights looks a pale peach and in other lights it looks almost pink. But in the right light, its nude 

It goes with everything, which is perfect. Whereas the others will only go with very specific colours.


----------



## rockstarmish

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> I love them all
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while


Wow! Gorgeous colors and collection! A raspberry would fit in perfectly!


----------



## Fluffybee

Thanks Rockstarmish..... Very kind of you. Yes, a raspberry Bays is now my HG bag.

I emailed the outlet centres on Thursday to ask if they had any in stock, but no reply from any of them yet. Are they generally good at replying? Or should I phone Rebecca? Or should I contact the London shop directly? 

What would you recommend?


----------



## the_metal_guru

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> I love them all
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while


Oh wow. They are yummy!


----------



## youngster

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> I love them all
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while



Beautiful collection!  I particularly love the soft yellow. Such a bright spot of sunshine!  I only have one Bays, my midnight glossy goat, but I love her!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fluffybee said:


> Terrible photo of my family of Bays. I will try to take a better one later.
> 
> I love them all
> 
> I am now on the prowl for a raspberry Bays, then I am going to be sitting out on purchasing for a while



I love your Bayswaters! Beautiful


----------



## CPrincessUK

remainsilly said:


> Beautiful family.
> So glad you joined the forum, Fluffybee!
> (I expect CP will be along to oggle & admire soon--she's another bays fan)



Hehe. Just saw the stunning bays photo. You are right. I love them!


----------



## Fluffybee

Thank you so much  Extremely kind of you CP  I have been ogling your bags with jealous eyes, hahaha. Such a wonderful collection, I am in awe.

I forgot that my 'double zip bays' was lurking at the back of the photo, lol. 

I'm off to Dubai in December for a short hols (its only a 50 minute flight from where I live), so will no doubt be in the M store perusing their wares (I am hoping they have a sale on . 

If they do, I might be forced to treat myself to a Christmas present for being such a good girl this year :xtree:


----------



## arnoldscigar

hi all, finally adding some pics of my Mulberry family, is it bad I still want more????

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4092_zps42ff162c.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4095_zps8108e802.jpg
http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4094_zpsc25fe8c1.jpg

really hope that has worked!

Medium Margaret in Plum
Oxblood regular alexa
tan phoebe
oxblood continental purse
ink splodge pouch
oversized foxlock alexa
regular cara in oxblood
heritage pheasant green bayswater (with the help of a lovely TPF member 
pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
petrol silky snake bayswater
midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
oversized del rey midnight blue sparkle turtlelock

whew!


----------



## cberrill2

My (very new) Mulberry family! All purchased in the last couple of months- I think this will be an addiction! The Poppy Red goatskin bays was my first and I fell so in love I bought the matching zip-around purse aaaaand then the small Del Rey in slate blue aaaaand then the matching french purse..... The poppy red bays is such a wonderful colour!


----------



## Guccig

arnoldscigar said:


> hi all, finally adding some pics of my Mulberry family, is it bad I still want more????
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4092_zps42ff162c.jpg
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4095_zps8108e802.jpg
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4094_zpsc25fe8c1.jpg
> 
> really hope that has worked!
> 
> Medium Margaret in Plum
> Oxblood regular alexa
> tan phoebe
> oxblood continental purse
> ink splodge pouch
> oversized foxlock alexa
> regular cara in oxblood
> heritage pheasant green bayswater (with the help of a lovely TPF member
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> petrol silky snake bayswater
> midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> oversized del rey midnight blue sparkle turtlelock
> 
> whew!




Wow what a fabulous collection. I can see you love the shrunken calf - I want one too!!!


----------



## Guccig

cberrill2 said:


> My (very new) Mulberry family! All purchased in the last couple of months- I think this will be an addiction! The Poppy Red goatskin bays was my first and I fell so in love I bought the matching zip-around purse aaaaand then the small Del Rey in slate blue aaaaand then the matching french purse..... The poppy red bays is such a wonderful colour!




They are gorgeous - lovely colours


----------



## arnoldscigar

Guccig said:


> Wow what a fabulous collection. I can see you love the shrunken calf - I want one too!!!


I am in love with the shrunken calf- it just gives the bags a little extra something and the oxblood and pheasant green especially 'pop' with it.

i highly recommend you get one if you have the chance


----------



## Guccig

arnoldscigar said:


> I am in love with the shrunken calf- it just gives the bags a little extra something and the oxblood and pheasant green especially 'pop' with it.
> 
> 
> 
> i highly recommend you get one if you have the chance




I am waiting for the pheasant green alexa to appear in the outlets - I missed the one in the sale!
Fingers crossed


----------



## Louliu71

arnoldscigar said:


> hi all, finally adding some pics of my Mulberry family, is it bad I still want more????
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4092_zps42ff162c.jpg
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4095_zps8108e802.jpg
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4094_zpsc25fe8c1.jpg
> 
> really hope that has worked!
> 
> Medium Margaret in Plum
> Oxblood regular alexa
> tan phoebe
> oxblood continental purse
> ink splodge pouch
> oversized foxlock alexa
> regular cara in oxblood
> heritage pheasant green bayswater (with the help of a lovely TPF member
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> petrol silky snake bayswater
> midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> oversized del rey midnight blue sparkle turtlelock
> 
> whew!



Lovely collection, is that the large grainy conker alexa that was at the outlets in the summer?


----------



## Louliu71

cberrill2 said:


> My (very new) Mulberry family! All purchased in the last couple of months- I think this will be an addiction! The Poppy Red goatskin bays was my first and I fell so in love I bought the matching zip-around purse aaaaand then the small Del Rey in slate blue aaaaand then the matching french purse..... The poppy red bays is such a wonderful colour!



Love matchey matchey!

I can tell you now...... It is an addiction!


----------



## arnoldscigar

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely collection, is that the large grainy conker alexa that was at the outlets in the summer?


hi, no its the oxblood shrunken calf alexa-took me a while to find but i got there in the end  however i do love the conker colour and would like to own something in it....bah must stop buying mulberry!


----------



## arnoldscigar

Guccig said:


> I am waiting for the pheasant green alexa to appear in the outlets - I missed the one in the sale!
> Fingers crossed


ME TOO! ahem. I think if i found that one my collection would be complete.so annoyed at myself for not buying one in the sale, i just didn't really like the Alexa then.

good luck with your hunt for one, if they do get them in the outlets could you possible please let me know? thank you


----------



## Guccig

arnoldscigar said:


> ME TOO! ahem. I think if i found that one my collection would be complete.so annoyed at myself for not buying one in the sale, i just didn't really like the Alexa then.
> 
> good luck with your hunt for one, if they do get them in the outlets could you possible please let me know? thank you




Of course I will. Customer services at mulberry have promised me that they will let me know as soon as they go to the outlets. They are pretty good like that and I will keep calling.
If you find one please let me know.&#128516;


----------



## arnoldscigar

Guccig said:


> Of course I will. Customer services at mulberry have promised me that they will let me know as soon as they go to the outlets. They are pretty good like that and I will keep calling.
> If you find one please let me know.&#128516;


will do, oooh we'll be bag twins!


----------



## CPrincessUK

cberrill2 said:


> My (very new) Mulberry family! All purchased in the last couple of months- I think this will be an addiction! The Poppy Red goatskin bays was my first and I fell so in love I bought the matching zip-around purse aaaaand then the small Del Rey in slate blue aaaaand then the matching french purse..... The poppy red bays is such a wonderful colour!


nice collection of purses and handbags. poppy bays is stunning!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fluffybee said:


> Thank you so much  Extremely kind of you CP  I have been ogling your bags with jealous eyes, hahaha. Such a wonderful collection, I am in awe.
> 
> I forgot that my 'double zip bays' was lurking at the back of the photo, lol.
> 
> I'm off to Dubai in December for a short hols (its only a 50 minute flight from where I live), so will no doubt be in the M store perusing their wares (I am hoping they have a sale on .
> 
> If they do, I might be forced to treat myself to a Christmas present for being such a good girl this year :xtree:


I think you deserve a mulberry christmas treat too 
can't add any more bayswaters though. had to stop at 8!


----------



## CPrincessUK

arnoldscigar said:


> hi all, finally adding some pics of my Mulberry family, is it bad I still want more????
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4092_zps42ff162c.jpg
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4095_zps8108e802.jpg
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f48/arnoldscigar/IMG_4094_zpsc25fe8c1.jpg
> 
> really hope that has worked!
> 
> Medium Margaret in Plum
> Oxblood regular alexa
> tan phoebe
> oxblood continental purse
> ink splodge pouch
> oversized foxlock alexa
> regular cara in oxblood
> heritage pheasant green bayswater (with the help of a lovely TPF member
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> petrol silky snake bayswater
> midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> oversized del rey midnight blue sparkle turtlelock
> 
> whew!


Just inserting your images for you. Hope you don't mind!
beautiful collection


----------



## arnoldscigar

Ah thank you CPrincessUK! Very kind


----------



## CPrincessUK

arnoldscigar said:


> Ah thank you CPrincessUK! Very kind



No problem 
Had to share the lovelies!


----------



## Louliu71

Some have come and some have gone and some will stay (I think!)

Feb 2014




Daria hobo, effie satchel, mini Taylor, medium oak Bryn

Nov 2014




Black giraffe print scarf, Black brooke, oak bella messenger, choc SBS, oak Bryn, black SDR and matching french purse, Black Forest tassel keyring, black zip around Daria purse (why oh why did I sell my hobo to match), black mini Taylor, all that's missing is choc Blenheim as having a stud replaced at the M hospital.

Biggest regrets selling: black and oak Daria hobos, Black Forest tassel alexa, black effie satchel and black Mitzy messenger...... Just couldn't keep them all!

Still want a conker or oxblood alexa...... Maybe next year


----------



## maddie66

STUNNING collection!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Some have come and some have gone and some will stay (I think!)
> 
> Feb 2014
> 
> View attachment 2806352
> 
> 
> Daria hobo, effie satchel, mini Taylor, medium oak Bryn
> 
> Nov 2014
> 
> View attachment 2806353
> 
> 
> Black giraffe print scarf, Black brooke, oak bella messenger, choc SBS, oak Bryn, black SDR and matching french purse, Black Forest tassel keyring, black zip around Daria purse (why oh why did I sell my hobo to match), black mini Taylor, all that's missing is choc Blenheim as having a stud replaced at the M hospital.
> 
> Biggest regrets selling: black and oak Daria hobos, Black Forest tassel alexa, black effie satchel and black Mitzy messenger...... Just couldn't keep them all!
> 
> Still want a conker or oxblood alexa...... Maybe next year




Fab collection Lou.... Love it


----------



## Ser

Fab collection Lou 

How do you find your chocolate sbs? Does it fit much in? I really fancy a sbs?


----------



## Louliu71

Ser said:


> Fab collection Lou
> 
> How do you find your chocolate sbs? Does it fit much in? I really fancy a sbs?



Thanks so much.

I was really surprised how much it holds, its much easier to root around to compared to SDR. It holds its shape really well. I'd say twice as much as medium Bryn (think your black one is med?) I don't think I sprayed it enough as its quite shiny, it could be the leather wipes I used had too much wax in as I think I preferred it matt, if that makes sense? That's why I was a bit unsure about my new bella, NVT may be a bit too high maintenance for me.

Oops nearly forgot, the handles have made the indentations on the top, I got it from ebay and although it was new, without the receipt I couldn't take it back even though it was bought by the seller in last winters sale. I just stick those make up cotton wool pads in between the handles and top when in storage. 

Great bag if you don't like big/heavy bags like me.


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Fab collection Lou.... Love it



Thanks, need a pop of colour like oxblood in there  to fill Black Forest gap


----------



## Louliu71

maddie66 said:


> STUNNING collection!



Thanks so much, fairly content, although always looking out for a bargain. Fortunately my head won't allow me to even think about current season full price bags! So always lurking


----------



## Ria2011

Loving the stunning collections cberrill, fluffybee, arnoldscigar & Louliu. So many beautiful styles and colours!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, need a pop of colour like oxblood in there  to fill Black Forest gap



I love the oxblood too but it's all gold hardware which doesn't suit me. I'm a nickel or brass kinda girl really... Would also love an sbs.... On the wish list ...


----------



## Skater

Ukpandagirl said:


> I love the oxblood too but it's all gold hardware which doesn't suit me. I'm a nickel or brass kinda girl really... Would also love an sbs.... On the wish list ...


Totally agree about hardware colours - I much prefer nickel and brass. I'm paranoid enough about scratching shiny nickel postman's locks, never mind gold ones that seem to stand out even more... That said, I bought an oxblood Cara anyway! Couldn't resist the leather and colour combo...


----------



## lorienme

I need to take a photograph of my Mulberry family sometime...

- Oak Seth 
- Oak Brynmore messenger bag
- Oak Elkington brief case
- Oak Locked Cosmetics pouch
- Oak limited edition pouch with union flag postman's lock
- Oak Postman's lock travel bag
- Oak soft buffalo pouch (goes with my postman's lock travel bag)
- Oak iPad case
- Oak iPhone case
- Oak horseshoe coin purse
- Oak zip wallet
- Oak key ring
- Green glossy goat iPad case
- Large Scotchgrain holdall in mole and brandy
- Black leather belt
- Cashmere jacquard logo scarf 
- Silver Cufflinks
- Tiger pin
- Clover pin
- Frog pin
- Black cord clover bracelet
- Green cord star bracelet
- Mulberry book

I think that's it! I have a bit of a thing for oak, and pouches .


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> Totally agree about hardware colours - I much prefer nickel and brass. I'm paranoid enough about scratching shiny nickel postman's locks, never mind gold ones that seem to stand out even more... That said, I bought an oxblood Cara anyway! Couldn't resist the leather and colour combo...



I'm completely in love with oxblood just got to find the right design really.... But really love the printed camo too......


----------



## Ukpandagirl

lorienme said:


> I need to take a photograph of my Mulberry family sometime...
> 
> - Oak Seth
> - Oak Brynmore messenger bag
> - Oak Elkington brief case
> - Oak Locked Cosmetics pouch
> - Oak limited edition pouch with union flag postman's lock
> - Oak Postman's lock travel bag
> - Oak soft buffalo pouch (goes with my postman's lock travel bag)
> - Oak iPad case
> - Oak iPhone case
> - Oak horseshoe coin purse
> - Oak zip wallet
> - Oak key ring
> - Green glossy goat iPad case
> - Large Scotchgrain holdall in mole and brandy
> - Black leather belt
> - Cashmere jacquard logo scarf
> - Silver Cufflinks
> - Tiger pin
> - Clover pin
> - Frog pin
> - Black cord clover bracelet
> - Green cord star bracelet
> - Mulberry book
> 
> I think that's it! I have a bit of a thing for oak, and pouches .



Get that photo done... I'm loving your family choices but would really like to see them all together


----------



## lorienme

Ukpandagirl said:


> Get that photo done... I'm loving your family choices but would really like to see them all together



Thank you! I need to get on it. Oh and I forgot my Mulberry Dan pouch with chain...


----------



## Ser

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks so much.
> 
> I was really surprised how much it holds, its much easier to root around to compared to SDR. It holds its shape really well. I'd say twice as much as medium Bryn (think your black one is med?) I don't think I sprayed it enough as its quite shiny, it could be the leather wipes I used had too much wax in as I think I preferred it matt, if that makes sense? That's why I was a bit unsure about my new bella, NVT may be a bit too high maintenance for me.
> 
> Oops nearly forgot, the handles have made the indentations on the top, I got it from ebay and although it was new, without the receipt I couldn't take it back even though it was bought by the seller in last winters sale. I just stick those make up cotton wool pads in between the handles and top when in storage.
> 
> Great bag if you don't like big/heavy bags like me.



Thanks Lou. That's very helpful. Interesting it holds more than bryn, mine is medium size, and as much as I love it, it is a bit of a squish to get all my stuff in. 

You've made me want one even more now!! Especially as I've sold/selling 2 of my chocolate mulberrys, as one was too big and one too small. I think sbs would be perfect size!  

My grey ew bays has those indentations too. Quite annoying as they started soon after I got it from the outlet! Your cotton wool trick sounds good I'll try it. 

Thanks again


----------



## cheryl louisa

Ria2011 said:


> Loving the stunning collections cberrill, fluffybee, arnoldscigar & Louliu. So many beautiful styles and colours!


My, that is quite the collection! Love it


----------



## cheryl louisa

lorienme said:


> I need to take a photograph of my Mulberry family sometime...
> 
> - Oak Seth
> - Oak Brynmore messenger bag
> - Oak Elkington brief case
> - Oak Locked Cosmetics pouch
> - Oak limited edition pouch with union flag postman's lock
> - Oak Postman's lock travel bag
> - Oak soft buffalo pouch (goes with my postman's lock travel bag)
> - Oak iPad case
> - Oak iPhone case
> - Oak horseshoe coin purse
> - Oak zip wallet
> - Oak key ring
> - Green glossy goat iPad case
> - Large Scotchgrain holdall in mole and brandy
> - Black leather belt
> - Cashmere jacquard logo scarf
> - Silver Cufflinks
> - Tiger pin
> - Clover pin
> - Frog pin
> - Black cord clover bracelet
> - Green cord star bracelet
> - Mulberry book
> 
> I think that's it! I have a bit of a thing for oak, and pouches .


Oh my, saying i am jealous is pointless .. its obvious that I am


----------



## DanielleS19

My Mulberry family/single is very lonely like the John Lewis penguin Monty. It really needs a friend or lover this christmas  :santawave:


----------



## cheryl louisa

Drool.... What a beaut!

Mine consists of Alexa in Oak and Euston in Darwin Olive
Two for company ... At the moment


----------



## Louliu71

DanielleS19 said:


> My Mulberry family/single is very lonely like the John Lewis penguin Monty. It really needs a friend or lover this christmas  :santawave:



Hey, we all start somewhere 

Lovely bag it is, what's next in your 'want/need' list?


----------



## DanielleS19

Louliu71 said:


> Hey, we all start somewhere
> 
> Lovely bag it is, what's next in your 'want/need' list?


I would really love an oak nvt bays because it's the iconic bag and the bag that got me into the brand and a continental wallet to match with the brass plaque I'm waiting until Black Friday as selfridges do a 20% every year  then the medium lily in black with nickel as I love the Chanel jumbo maxi but it's so out of my bag budget


----------



## LFHeadley

DanielleS19 said:


> I would really love an oak nvt bays because it's the iconic bag and the bag that got me into the brand and a continental wallet to match with the brass plaque I'm waiting until Black Friday as selfridges do a 20% every year  then the medium lily in black with nickel as I love the Chanel jumbo maxi but it's so out of my bag budget



I'm after the medium lily with the silver nickel hardware too! I'd really like it for Christmas but I'm scared it will go in the sale!


----------



## DanielleS19

LFHeadley said:


> I'm after the medium lily with the silver nickel hardware too! I'd really like it for Christmas but I'm scared it will go in the sale!


Well it had been sold out for ages but today I emailed mulberry asking if it had been discountinued but as soon as I got a reply saying it was in stock it was back in stock, may have been a website error and I hope it does go in the sale but I do dout it with the smaller version been classed as an icon and it being a classic colour


----------



## LFHeadley

DanielleS19 said:


> Well it had been sold out for ages but today I emailed mulberry asking if it had been discountinued but as soon as I got a reply saying it was in stock it was back in stock, may have been a website error and I hope it does go in the sale but I do dout it with the smaller version been classed as an icon and it being a classic colour



I know what you mean, black is a classic colour, but I'd say that black with the gold is classic, not black with the nickel......or perhaps that is wishful thinking on my part lol


----------



## Ludmilla

cheryl louisa said:


> Drool.... What a beaut!
> 
> Mine consists of Alexa in Oak and Euston in Darwin Olive
> Two for company ... At the moment





Louliu71 said:


> Hey, we all start somewhere
> 
> Lovely bag it is, what's next in your 'want/need' list?




My family is also very small... pickle green Lexie with NVT oak zip around purse... single mother?! 
Like your families very very much.


----------



## Ser

New addition to my mulberry family... black french purse in large grain leather.


----------



## Ser

Woops pressed submit by accident! 

It's a fab purse, nice and small to fit in my tessie satchel but holds plenty.  More than my bryn purse which is a bit too long for my tessie with  everything else I carry!


----------



## Amachelle

After soooo long without tpf thought I would add my first family picture after receiving a couple of new additions this month 

Chocolate NVT bays
Gold crackled metallic bays
Mini Alexa in Bluebell
Scribbly floral Lily
Reg Alexa in foggy grey
Valentine Pouch and card holder
Key pouch in fudge buffalo
Jessie luggage tag with rabbit and rose charms.

Love them all


----------



## Amachelle

Here's a closer look at my new to me scribbly floral lily. Sorry very dark PIC.

Wasn't sure I'd like this one, but its gorgeous in the flesh and I had a lot of compliments on it when I used it for the first time on Friday evening


----------



## Fluffybee

Absolutely stunning collection..... Each one compliments the others perfectly. I love them all


----------



## Amachelle

Fluffybee said:


> Absolutely stunning collection..... Each one compliments the others perfectly. I love them all




Thanks Fluffybee! I always thought I was a neutral girl but looking at them all together they are pretty varied


----------



## xImmix

I went into Selfridges yesterday with my sister... Supposedly Christmas shopping. But instead I walked away with this little treat &#128586;


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

xImmix said:


> I went into Selfridges yesterday with my sister... Supposedly Christmas shopping. But instead I walked away with this little treat &#128586;
> 
> View attachment 2813066



Nice choice I have it in ox blood!


----------



## xImmix

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Nice choice I have it in ox blood!




I just saw your uploads, love love the oxblood colour. The del ray is lovely too! Hoping to get this colour soon myself too x


----------



## Ria2011

Amachelle said:


> After soooo long without tpf thought I would add my first family picture after receiving a couple of new additions this month
> 
> Chocolate NVT bays
> Gold crackled metallic bays
> Mini Alexa in Bluebell
> Scribbly floral Lily
> Reg Alexa in foggy grey
> Valentine Pouch and card holder
> Key pouch in fudge buffalo
> Jessie luggage tag with rabbit and rose charms.
> 
> Love them all


Gorgeous collection Amachelle; the print on the scribble lily is one of my faves (I have the pouch and scarf)!


----------



## Amachelle

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection Amachelle; the print on the scribble lily is one of my faves (I have the pouch and scarf)!



Thank you  I am loving my lily, esp that its weatherproof too!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Amachelle said:


> Here's a closer look at my new to me scribbly floral lily. Sorry very dark PIC.
> 
> Wasn't sure I'd like this one, but its gorgeous in the flesh and I had a lot of compliments on it when I used it for the first time on Friday evening



Love this peice.... I've just bought a new to me scribbly bays... I love the pattern etc. I really want one of these now...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Amachelle said:


> After soooo long without tpf thought I would add my first family picture after receiving a couple of new additions this month
> 
> Chocolate NVT bays
> Gold crackled metallic bays
> Mini Alexa in Bluebell
> Scribbly floral Lily
> Reg Alexa in foggy grey
> Valentine Pouch and card holder
> Key pouch in fudge buffalo
> Jessie luggage tag with rabbit and rose charms.
> 
> Love them all



Lovely family. Really nice peices...:salute:


----------



## Amachelle

Ukpandagirl said:


> Love this peice.... I've just bought a new to me scribbly bays... I love the pattern etc. I really want one of these now...



I know they are so much better in the flesh than any of the pictures online show them to be.

Hope your going to post a pic of your scribbly bays


----------



## ab1980

Amachelle said:


> After soooo long without tpf thought I would add my first family picture after receiving a couple of new additions this month
> 
> Chocolate NVT bays
> Gold crackled metallic bays
> Mini Alexa in Bluebell
> Scribbly floral Lily
> Reg Alexa in foggy grey
> Valentine Pouch and card holder
> Key pouch in fudge buffalo
> Jessie luggage tag with rabbit and rose charms.
> 
> Love them all




Wow nice collection!!! Very jealous!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Fluffybee

My trusted Anthony enjoying a trip on the A380 from Dubai to JFK earlier this year.

The Company paid, so Anthony and I travelled in the luxury of the upper deck 

From NY, I travelled to Minnesota for meetings and my bag drew many admiring comments, but when I mentioned Mulberry, people looked at me slightly blankly. One person said "Mulberry's a tree isn't it". 

This leads me to wonder whether Mulberry has infiltrated into Minnesota yet. Anyone from Minnesota on this forum?


----------



## Chipperlo

My first Mulberry..a black Bayswater that I use to carry my laptop. Such a great size and I love the soft leather.


----------



## Fluffybee

Beautiful bag. The leather looks ah-may-zing!!!!

You cannot go far wrong with black..... I do not own a black bag... Hmmmm

I love the staging as well, very nice


----------



## Chipperlo

Thank you.  I really love it!!


 It was a trade off to have a bit heavier bag with the suede lining and soft, plush leather, versus the lighter traditional leather bag. I just really liked the look of the leather on this one.


----------



## DanielleS19

You ladies are a bad influence! Haha I got my del rey a friend it didnt take me long or much persuding and an oak bays is being shipped as we speak :o  ekkk xmas has come early this year but.... hmmm whats next?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DanielleS19 said:


> You ladies are a bad influence! Haha I got my del rey a friend it didnt take me long or much persuding and an oak bays is being shipped as we speak :o  ekkk xmas has come early this year but.... hmmm whats next?



Both absolute beauties. Right up my street with these two...


----------



## jkendall

I am new to the forum and a proud owner of my first ever mulberry which just arrived today from Harrods....


----------



## lorienme

jkendall said:


> I am new to the forum and a proud owner of my first ever mulberry which just arrived today from Harrods....



Love the colour. Must admit my only concern with the CD range is the fear of the studs falling off!


edit/

and welcome! Mulberry buying is a slippery slope, you'll have a family in no time...


----------



## jkendall

lorienme said:


> Love the colour. Must admit my only concern with the CD range is the fear of the studs falling off!



I thought about that too when I first got my hands on it, but it's quite firmly attached to the bag and it doesn't rattle or anything, so we will see! It took me quite sometime to find this one with the lion rivets on!


----------



## lorienme

Not totally inclusive of my Mulberry family, but the bulk of:


----------



## Ukpandagirl

lorienme said:


> Not totally inclusive of my Mulberry family, but the bulk of:


lovely family....... Really classy peices that all look gorgeous.


----------



## Fluffybee

jkendall said:


> I am new to the forum and a proud owner of my first ever mulberry which just arrived today from Harrods....



OMG!!!! This is just heavenly. I am in so love with this.... 

On the M website they look a bit 'meh', but this photo is simply stunning!!!! 

Congratulations on your new baby 

ps. welcome to the forum


----------



## Fluffybee

A beautiful collection lorienme.... Each piece you have is timeless. Love them


----------



## jkendall

Fluffybee said:


> OMG!!!! This is just heavenly. I am in so love with this....
> 
> On the M website they look a bit 'meh', but this photo is simply stunning!!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your new baby
> 
> ps. welcome to the forum



Thank you! I never thought I'll own a Mulberry but I'm just so in love with this!


----------



## Fluffybee

I'm sure you are and quite rightly so..... Enjoy wearing her.

You will get many admiring looks and comments with that bag on your shoulder


----------



## aerinha

jkendall said:


> I am new to the forum and a proud owner of my first ever mulberry which just arrived today from Harrods....



Is this the mini size?  I find the Cara line looks so much better in customer photos than in the ones M used.  Congrats, it is stunning.


----------



## jkendall

aerinha said:


> Is this the mini size?  I find the Cara line looks so much better in customer photos than in the ones M used.  Congrats, it is stunning.



Agreed, it doesn't look that great on the Harrods website either. Yes it is the mini, perfect size for me!


----------



## Guccig

jkendall said:


> Thank you! I never thought I'll own a Mulberry but I'm just so in love with this!




This is really beautiful. Lovely bag jkendall.


----------



## Skater

aerinha said:


> Is this the mini size?  I find the Cara line looks so much better in customer photos than in the ones M used.  Congrats, it is stunning.


I find that with lots of the ranges! Weird that highly professional photography often fails to capture the essence of the bags in the way that informal snaps do...


----------



## aerinha

Skater said:


> I find that with lots of the ranges! Weird that highly professional photography often fails to capture the essence of the bags in the way that informal snaps do...



I tend to like myself better in snapshots than professional pics too.  Must be something about lighting or angles.


----------



## CPrincessUK

my family has expanded yet again

Reveals below

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/dh-said-wow-lots-of-lilies-887892.html


----------



## jkendall

Guccig said:


> This is really beautiful. Lovely bag jkendall.



Thank you! It was a challenge to find and I'm so glad I finally did!


----------



## Mayfly285

Chipperlo said:


> My first Mulberry..a black Bayswater that I use to carry my laptop. Such a great size and I love the soft leather.



Welcome to Mulberry and to the forum and HUGE congratulations on your gorgeous first Mulberry!  You can't get more classic than a Bayswater and you've got a real beauty there!  Don't forget the Collonil, to keep her looking amazing!  

Carry her in good health. XX


----------



## podroha

My little family  Not the best of pictures, but I love them all.







I might have a thing for black with silver hardware?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

podroha said:


> My little family  Not the best of pictures, but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a thing for black with silver hardware?


See now I'm a black n nickel kinda girl too and im loving your little but very perfect family.... Gorgeous... Mini Taylor was always on my list but I never ended up getting one... Love the scarf toooo


----------



## CardiffDevil

I went to Bicester Village outlet for the first time on Black Friday. It was pretty intense, lots of queueing, but I made it out alive with a gorge East-West Bayswater in black:


----------



## Ludmilla

CardiffDevil said:


> I went to Bicester Village outlet for the first time on Black Friday. It was pretty intense, lots of queueing, but I made it out alive with a gorge East-West Bayswater in black:
> 
> View attachment 2819979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819980




There is a very happy girl with a beautiful bag! Enjoy it! And congratulations for surviving Black Friday...


----------



## Fluffybee

That happy face says it all 

Congrats on your gorgeous bag!!! 

ps. Even the dog is smiling


----------



## Skater

CardiffDevil said:


> I went to Bicester Village outlet for the first time on Black Friday. It was pretty intense, lots of queueing, but I made it out alive with a gorge East-West Bayswater in black:
> 
> View attachment 2819979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819980


Looks great on you - congrats!


----------



## CPrincessUK

CardiffDevil said:


> I went to Bicester Village outlet for the first time on Black Friday. It was pretty intense, lots of queueing, but I made it out alive with a gorge East-West Bayswater in black:
> 
> View attachment 2819979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819980


I love these pics! You look so happy with your east west bayswater. It is such a useful bag


----------



## CPrincessUK

Fluffybee said:


> That happy face says it all
> 
> Congrats on your gorgeous bag!!!
> 
> ps. Even the dog is smiling


ahahahah the dog really is smiling!!! 
Ahh the dizzy heights of a new mulberry bag purchase  I was excitable all weekend because of my lilies!


----------



## CPrincessUK

podroha said:


> My little family  Not the best of pictures, but I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might have a thing for black with silver hardware?


love your collection. Black with nickel is my favourite too.
I am starting to lust after a deer brown but I know I can't get it!


----------



## Fluffybee

CPrincessUK said:


> ahahahah the dog really is smiling!!!
> Ahh the dizzy heights of a new mulberry bag purchase  I was excitable all weekend because of my lilies!



And so you should be!!! They are simply stunning


----------



## Ser

CardiffDevil said:


> I went to Bicester Village outlet for the first time on Black Friday. It was pretty intense, lots of queueing, but I made it out alive with a gorge East-West Bayswater in black:
> 
> View attachment 2819979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819980



Fab photos and lovely bag. Love that Mulberry feeling especially your first! Congrats enjoy!!


----------



## Mayfly285

CardiffDevil said:


> I went to Bicester Village outlet for the first time on Black Friday. It was pretty intense, lots of queueing, but I made it out alive with a gorge East-West Bayswater in black:
> 
> View attachment 2819979
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819978
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819980



Lovely pics, CardiffDevil!  You look so happy with your gorgeous EW Bays and beautiful dog; congratulations on a fab purchase!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Hi all haven't done an updated pic for a while,  I have changed some of my collection and it takes me ages to arrange them!!

So I have 

Bayswater -rouge nor,silky snake,lizard print,burnt peach 

Del rey - ox blood 

Alexa - oak patent,  black leopard,silky snake,chocolate

Roxanne - chocolate 

Lily - fox lock,  leopard fur print 

Daria satchel - grey 

Lizzie - gold ( for Christmas)  

Belt bag - silky snake 

Dorset tote - black forest 

Anthony large - chocolate 

Tree purse - red
Chocolate long locked purse
Silky black bow purse 
Silky snake continental 
Ox blood long lock 
Croc print - black 

Daria pouch - oak
Mitzy pouch - oak patent 
Daria pouch - ostrich velvet 
5 x neon pouches carousel/horse/wonderland 
Pouch - blueberry 
Pouch - chocolate 

2 x bayswater bracelet oak and black suede

Leopard/ ice cream pin

Ice-cream sunglasses necklace 
2 x heart bracelets

Limited edition.bracelet in oak 

23 x shoes in oak ( booties and wedges and flip flops ) 

4 x scarfs

2 x heart coin purse 
Heart key ring 

Valentines alexa pouch 

Done!! 
And one very patient pug!!


----------



## Amachelle

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all haven't done an updated pic for a while,  I have changed some of my collection and it takes me ages to arrange them!!
> 
> So I have
> 
> Bayswater -rouge nor,silky snake,lizard print,burnt peach
> 
> Del rey - ox blood
> 
> Alexa - oak patent,  black leopard,silky snake,chocolate
> 
> Roxanne - chocolate
> 
> Lily - fox lock,  leopard fur print
> 
> Daria satchel - grey
> 
> Lizzie - gold ( for Christmas)
> 
> Belt bag - silky snake
> 
> Dorset tote - black forest
> 
> Anthony large - chocolate
> 
> Tree purse - red
> Chocolate long locked purse
> Silky black bow purse
> Silky snake continental
> Ox blood long lock
> Croc print - black
> 
> Daria pouch - oak
> Mitzy pouch - oak patent
> Daria pouch - ostrich velvet
> 5 x neon pouches carousel/horse/wonderland
> Pouch - blueberry
> Pouch - chocolate
> 
> 2 x bayswater bracelet oak and black suede
> 
> Leopard/ ice cream pin
> 
> Ice-cream sunglasses necklace
> 2 x heart bracelets
> 
> Limited edition.bracelet in oak
> 
> 23 x shoes in oak ( booties and wedges and flip flops )
> 
> 4 x scarfs
> 
> 2 x heart coin purse
> Heart key ring
> 
> Valentines alexa pouch
> 
> Done!!
> And one very patient pug!!



Wow weeeee!!

That is an amazing collection!!!! 

Are you still adding to it?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Well there's always more room! Maybe in the new year x


----------



## 2manyhorses

efrjenkins1987 said:


> hi all haven't done an updated pic for a while,  i have changed some of my collection and it takes me ages to arrange them!!
> 
> So i have
> 
> bayswater -rouge nor,silky snake,lizard print,burnt peach
> 
> del rey - ox blood
> 
> alexa - oak patent,  black leopard,silky snake,chocolate
> 
> roxanne - chocolate
> 
> lily - fox lock,  leopard fur print
> 
> daria satchel - grey
> 
> lizzie - gold ( for christmas)
> 
> belt bag - silky snake
> 
> dorset tote - black forest
> 
> anthony large - chocolate
> 
> tree purse - red
> chocolate long locked purse
> silky black bow purse
> silky snake continental
> ox blood long lock
> croc print - black
> 
> daria pouch - oak
> mitzy pouch - oak patent
> daria pouch - ostrich velvet
> 5 x neon pouches carousel/horse/wonderland
> pouch - blueberry
> pouch - chocolate
> 
> 2 x bayswater bracelet oak and black suede
> 
> leopard/ ice cream pin
> 
> ice-cream sunglasses necklace
> 2 x heart bracelets
> 
> limited edition.bracelet in oak
> 
> 23 x shoes in oak ( booties and wedges and flip flops )
> 
> 4 x scarfs
> 
> 2 x heart coin purse
> heart key ring
> 
> valentines alexa pouch
> 
> done!!
> And one very patient pug!!



wow!!!!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Some might say obsession I say passion!!
This will be you soon!! Ha


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all haven't done an updated pic for a while,  I have changed some of my collection and it takes me ages to arrange them!!
> 
> So I have
> 
> Bayswater -rouge nor,silky snake,lizard print,burnt peach
> 
> Del rey - ox blood
> 
> Alexa - oak patent,  black leopard,silky snake,chocolate
> 
> Roxanne - chocolate
> 
> Lily - fox lock,  leopard fur print
> 
> Daria satchel - grey
> 
> Lizzie - gold ( for Christmas)
> 
> Belt bag - silky snake
> 
> Dorset tote - black forest
> 
> Anthony large - chocolate
> 
> Tree purse - red
> Chocolate long locked purse
> Silky black bow purse
> Silky snake continental
> Ox blood long lock
> Croc print - black
> 
> Daria pouch - oak
> Mitzy pouch - oak patent
> Daria pouch - ostrich velvet
> 5 x neon pouches carousel/horse/wonderland
> Pouch - blueberry
> Pouch - chocolate
> 
> 2 x bayswater bracelet oak and black suede
> 
> Leopard/ ice cream pin
> 
> Ice-cream sunglasses necklace
> 2 x heart bracelets
> 
> Limited edition.bracelet in oak
> 
> 23 x shoes in oak ( booties and wedges and flip flops )
> 
> 4 x scarfs
> 
> 2 x heart coin purse
> Heart key ring
> 
> Valentines alexa pouch
> 
> Done!!
> And one very patient pug!!



Fabulous collection!! My DH tries to coerce me into taking a family pic to shock me into realising I don't need any more...... Haha


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My boyfriend is the same but I just do it when he goes to work so he can't see what I actually have!


----------



## J_lou

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Hi all haven't done an updated pic for a while,  I have changed some of my collection and it takes me ages to arrange them!!
> 
> So I have
> 
> Bayswater -rouge nor,silky snake,lizard print,burnt peach
> 
> Del rey - ox blood
> 
> Alexa - oak patent,  black leopard,silky snake,chocolate
> 
> Roxanne - chocolate
> 
> Lily - fox lock,  leopard fur print
> 
> Daria satchel - grey
> 
> Lizzie - gold ( for Christmas)
> 
> Belt bag - silky snake
> 
> Dorset tote - black forest
> 
> Anthony large - chocolate
> 
> Tree purse - red
> Chocolate long locked purse
> Silky black bow purse
> Silky snake continental
> Ox blood long lock
> Croc print - black
> 
> Daria pouch - oak
> Mitzy pouch - oak patent
> Daria pouch - ostrich velvet
> 5 x neon pouches carousel/horse/wonderland
> Pouch - blueberry
> Pouch - chocolate
> 
> 2 x bayswater bracelet oak and black suede
> 
> Leopard/ ice cream pin
> 
> Ice-cream sunglasses necklace
> 2 x heart bracelets
> 
> Limited edition.bracelet in oak
> 
> 23 x shoes in oak ( booties and wedges and flip flops )
> 
> 4 x scarfs
> 
> 2 x heart coin purse
> Heart key ring
> 
> Valentines alexa pouch
> 
> Done!!
> And one very patient pug!!




Oh my word that is a very impressive collection!! Where do you store everything?!!! X


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Normally here and purses in.their boxes under the bags x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Normally here and purses in.their boxes under the bags x


Lovely collection. Loads on there that I love


----------



## Hilarypipsqueak

Haven't been on here for ages (sooo busy) but love looking at your photos so I thought it was time for an updated family pic....new to me Somerset has been added...considering moving on a couple but have to build up
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to it!


----------



## demin

Bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, I saw it in an outlet store and I fell in love instantly . It was marked down a LOT! &#8364;1450 to &#8364;360 so i'm a very happy girl.


----------



## remainsilly

demin said:


> Bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, I saw it in an outlet store and I fell in love instantly . It was marked down a LOT! 1450 to 360 so i'm a very happy girl.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833369



The ultimate statement bag, & perfect for holiday sparkle! Enjoy maisie & thanks for posting pics.


----------



## demin

Yes it's a great statement piece, I wear a lot of black clothing so the bag will make my outfits a lot more interesting!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

demin said:


> Bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, I saw it in an outlet store and I fell in love instantly . It was marked down a LOT! 1450 to 360 so i'm a very happy girl.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833368
> 
> 
> View attachment 2833369




Wow how have i never seen this before! Lovely! Do u mind me Asking the actual description- mainly the colour?


----------



## demin

I think it's the maisie shoulder bag in the color dusty gold! I cant really find it online so that's a bit odd


----------



## remainsilly

Unfortunately, site says "security token missing," when I try to upload photos to tpf.
Laziness compels me to post a link to m.com pic of my NEW OXBLOOD LILY!  -- http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymedia/renderer/images/8805419581470/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S5/2000Wx2000H_HH2554_173K195.jpg.jpg

She was sitting on the breakfast bar this morning, 3 gold jingle bells attached to a grey bag. Even got a magnetic box, which I haven't received with other bags(?)
"Call it an Advent gift," said man in my life. I was stunned into giddiness.

Medium lily lust was replaced by lust for, "the regular lily--that light pocket isn't as bad irl--& continental wallet fits inside," after I tried one @ harrods. Felt perfect.
I was crushed it didn't go into the sale.
So, this is a fantastic surprise & addition to my entirely oxblood mulberry family! (See p. 410 of this thread for others)

Thanks for letting me share this joy.    Happy holidays.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Unfortunately, site says "security token missing," when I try to upload photos to tpf.
> 
> Laziness compels me to post a link to m.com pic of my NEW OXBLOOD LILY. She was sitting on the breakfast bar this morning, 3 gold jingle bells attached to a grey bag. Even got a magnetic box, which I haven't received with other bags(?)
> 
> "Call it an Advent gift," said man in my life. I was stunned Thanks for letting me share this joy.    Happy holidays.




Oh wow, Remainsilly, I'm so happy for you!! I remember you grumpling (I hope I got the exact word here) on another thread about the oxblood Lilies not going into the sale. You must be dancing now. Carry your beautiful bag always in good health! And happy Holidays to you, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

demin said:


> Bought my very first Mulberry item yesterday, I saw it in an outlet store and I fell in love instantly . It was marked down a LOT! 1450 to 360 so i'm a very QUOTE]
> 
> 
> This is a truly stunning bag. Just adorable.


----------



## BLee19x

Oooh I can't help but notice you have a oxblood tessie. How do you like this bag?? I'm hoping to get one for Christmas and would love to hear your thoughts after owning it??

Thanks!!


----------



## BLee19x

Ser said:


> An updated picture of my Mulberry family. Some have left and some have recently joined
> 
> From back to front:
> 
> Oxblood Tessie tote
> Raspberry bayswater
> Oak printed EW bayswater
> Black Bryn
> Mouse grey EW bayswater
> Pink postman's lock messenger
> Champagne Mable
> Oak Tessie satchel
> Black Bryn purse
> Grape Mitzy pouch
> Chocolate and black printed Zinias




Oooh I can't help but notice you have a oxblood tessie. How do you like this bag?? I'm hoping to get one for Christmas and would love to hear your thoughts after owning it??

Thanks!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

remainsilly said:


> Unfortunately, site says "security token missing," when I try to upload photos to tpf.
> Laziness compels me to post a link to m.com pic of my NEW OXBLOOD LILY!  -- http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymedia/renderer/images/8805419581470/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S5/2000Wx2000H_HH2554_173K195.jpg.jpg
> 
> She was sitting on the breakfast bar this morning, 3 gold jingle bells attached to a grey bag. Even got a magnetic box, which I haven't received with other bags(?)
> "Call it an Advent gift," said man in my life. I was stunned into giddiness.
> 
> Medium lily lust was replaced by lust for, "the regular lily--that light pocket isn't as bad irl--& continental wallet fits inside," after I tried one @ harrods. Felt perfect.
> I was crushed it didn't go into the sale.
> So, this is a fantastic surprise & addition to my entirely oxblood mulberry family! (See p. 410 of this thread for others)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joy.    Happy holidays.



Ahhhhh I share your joy too!!!! Fabulous!! Congrats.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, ladies.
I enjoyed wearing lily today. And definitely have stopped grumpling. 

She resembles a love-child of my oxblood bays & tricolor primrose--just adorable.


----------



## Heaven17

demin said:


> I think it's the maisie shoulder bag in the color dusty gold! I cant really find it online so that's a bit odd


What a gorgeous bag!  I saw this irl in the York outlet and I remember the leather being sooo soft. Congratulations


----------



## Mulberry89

I was at the hairdressers yesterday and a customer smashed a load of nail polishes, some when on my chocolate bays water mulberry. One of the of staff managed to get some of it off with water, however this has stained the leather and there is still red nail polish on the bag that is now dried and unable to remove.

Does anyone know if this can be cleaned? I have contacted mulberry and this is a service they don't offer. 

Salon has offered to pay to have cleaned or buy me a new one!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mulberry89 said:


> I was at the hairdressers yesterday and a customer smashed a load of nail polishes, some when on my chocolate bays water mulberry. One of the of staff managed to get some of it off with water, however this has stained the leather and there is still red nail polish on the bag that is now dried and unable to remove.
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be cleaned? I have contacted mulberry and this is a service they don't offer.
> 
> Salon has offered to pay to have cleaned or buy me a new one!



Let them get you a new one!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

cprincessuk said:


> let them get you a new one!!!




+1!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Unfortunately, site says "security token missing," when I try to upload photos to tpf.
> Laziness compels me to post a link to m.com pic of my NEW OXBLOOD LILY!  -- http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymed.../MEDIUM/S5/2000Wx2000H_HH2554_173K195.jpg.jpg
> 
> She was sitting on the breakfast bar this morning, 3 gold jingle bells attached to a grey bag. Even got a magnetic box, which I haven't received with other bags(?)
> "Call it an Advent gift," said man in my life. I was stunned into giddiness.
> 
> Medium lily lust was replaced by lust for, "the regular lily--that light pocket isn't as bad irl--& continental wallet fits inside," after I tried one @ harrods. Felt perfect.
> I was crushed it didn't go into the sale.
> So, this is a fantastic surprise & addition to my entirely oxblood mulberry family! (See p. 410 of this thread for others)
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joy.    Happy holidays.



Happiest of Holidays, Remainsilly! What a gorgeous bag!  Big ups to the man in your life. He obviously has great taste. (and not only in bags)


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Happiest of Holidays, Remainsilly! What a gorgeous bag!  Big ups to the man in your life. He obviously has great taste. (and not only in bags)



Thanks, Fim!
Your hubby chooses some lovely bags, too.
They grow to understand us, handbag-lust & soul, yes?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Mulberry89 said:


> I was at the hairdressers yesterday and a customer smashed a load of nail polishes, some when on my chocolate bays water mulberry. One of the of staff managed to get some of it off with water, however this has stained the leather and there is still red nail polish on the bag that is now dried and unable to remove.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if this can be cleaned? I have contacted mulberry and this is a service they don't offer.
> 
> 
> 
> Salon has offered to pay to have cleaned or buy me a new one!




Poor you 
That's my worst nightmare. Make sure the salon puts you right, that's what their insurance is for after all.


----------



## LFHeadley

I started my Mulberry family today! Purchased from Jas at the Birmingham House of Fraser store, she was so lovely and helpful? I couldn't have asked for a nicer SA! The other lady there was lovely too but I can't remember her name! As soon as I figure out how to upload pics I'll do so! I'm just sooooo excited, I had to post something!!


----------



## LFHeadley

Hope the pics are attached!

My only family member; Medium Lily in Black Glossy Goat and Silver Nickel hardware! I'm In love and will probably add to my family in the sale!!


----------



## DiJe40

LFHeadley said:


> Hope the pics are attached!
> 
> 
> 
> My only family member; Medium Lily in Black Glossy Goat and Silver Nickel hardware! I'm In love and will probably add to my family in the sale!!




She is beautiful...Oh I want a Lily so badly.. &#128525;


----------



## LFHeadley

I'm glad I finally took the plunge and purchased it! It's beautiful IRL, my picture is a bit rubbish to be honest! I'd like a Bayswater and Alexa next year and I'm hoping to pick up a French purse if the one that I want goes in the sale, but for now, I'm just going to enjoy my beautiful Lily!


----------



## CPrincessUK

LFHeadley said:


> I'm glad I finally took the plunge and purchased it! It's beautiful IRL, my picture is a bit rubbish to be honest! I'd like a Bayswater and Alexa next year and I'm hoping to pick up a French purse if the one that I want goes in the sale, but for now, I'm just going to enjoy my beautiful Lily!



Beautiful!! Lovely lily


----------



## LFHeadley

Oooh I highly recommend the medium Lily! The standard Liky is a bit in-betweeny for me, I saw the mini Lily today and it was so cute, but a bit too dinky for me!


----------



## Amachelle

LFHeadley said:


> I started my Mulberry family today! Purchased from Jas at the Birmingham House of Fraser store, she was so lovely and helpful? I couldn't have asked for a nicer SA! The other lady there was lovely too but I can't remember her name! As soon as I figure out how to upload pics I'll do so! I'm just sooooo excited, I had to post something!!



 Beautiful lily I really love this one 

I've dealt with Jas before and she is a total sweetheart!! So bubbly and helpful she makes your visit a delight.

Enjoy your lovely Lily x


----------



## LFHeadley

Amachelle said:


> Beautiful lily I really love this one
> 
> I've dealt with Jas before and she is a total sweetheart!! So bubbly and helpful she makes your visit a delight.
> 
> Enjoy your lovely Lily x



Thank you! I love it so much, I've been admiring it today! It's my first Mulberry and wont be my last, Jas was so lovely, chatty and helpful! I really enjoyed my time in the store, I'll be visiting again in a couple of days to have a look at a midnight blue Alexa x


----------



## Douleur_exquise

LFHeadley said:


> Hope the pics are attached!
> 
> My only family member; Medium Lily in Black Glossy Goat and Silver Nickel hardware! I'm In love and will probably add to my family in the sale!!


Gorgeous! Congrats on your first Mulberry  I think I definitely need one of these, I don't own a single black bag as I always think il get round to it at some point, but I'd definitely be eyeing up a midnight Alexa I'd i were you too!


----------



## LFHeadley

Douleur_exquise said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats on your first Mulberry  I think I definitely need one of these, I don't own a single black bag as I always think il get round to it at some point, but I'd definitely be eyeing up a midnight Alexa I'd i were you too!



Thank you! Oooh yes you do need one! I'm going to get a good look at the midnight Alexa on Tuesday and keeping my fingers crossed that it goes into the sale, that and the black and nickel glossy goat French purse!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Updated family pic excluding small goods and accessories...been a few departures and even more arrivals! 


Back to front...
Medium dorset tote forest fruit
Exotic tweed cecily
Mulberry pink small willow
Mini patent reg alexa
Nubuck fox lock OS alexa
Metallic gold croc bays
Ink smooth touch zig zag reg alexa
Bronze ribbed metallic fox lock OS alexa
Flame ss OS alexa
Ink blue heavy suede tassel bag
Oak heavy suede tassel bag 
Loopy leopard quilted denim alexa hobo
Ribbed bronze metallic foxlock lily
Plaster pink ss lily (rghw)
Black suede zig zag lily!


----------



## Ria2011

Jazmine2smith said:


> Updated family pic excluding small goods and accessories...been a few departures and even more arrivals!
> View attachment 2844363
> 
> Back to front...
> Medium dorset tote forest fruit
> Exotic tweed cecily
> Mulberry pink small willow
> Mini patent reg alexa
> Nubuck fox lock OS alexa
> Metallic gold croc bays
> Ink smooth touch zig zag reg alexa
> Bronze ribbed metallic fox lock OS alexa
> Flame ss OS alexa
> Ink blue heavy suede tassel bag
> Oak heavy suede tassel bag
> Loopy leopard quilted denim alexa hobo
> Ribbed bronze metallic foxlock lily
> Plaster pink ss lily (rghw)
> Black suede zig zag lily!


Gorgeous family Jaz, such a beautiful and eclectic collection.


----------



## Ria2011

LFHeadley said:


> Hope the pics are attached!
> 
> My only family member; Medium Lily in Black Glossy Goat and Silver Nickel hardware! I'm In love and will probably add to my family in the sale!!


Congratulations on your beautiful medium lily, a lovely bag to start your collection with.


----------



## BLee19x

Jazmine2smith said:


> Updated family pic excluding small goods and accessories...been a few departures and even more arrivals!
> View attachment 2844363
> 
> Back to front...
> Medium dorset tote forest fruit
> Exotic tweed cecily
> Mulberry pink small willow
> Mini patent reg alexa
> Nubuck fox lock OS alexa
> Metallic gold croc bays
> Ink smooth touch zig zag reg alexa
> Bronze ribbed metallic fox lock OS alexa
> Flame ss OS alexa
> Ink blue heavy suede tassel bag
> Oak heavy suede tassel bag
> Loopy leopard quilted denim alexa hobo
> Ribbed bronze metallic foxlock lily
> Plaster pink ss lily (rghw)
> Black suede zig zag lily!




Lovely family there, something tells me you like alexa's &#128521; haha! 
I see you have a dorset tote, what do you think of it? I have one also and I LOVE it. It's my baby, but I know so many people hated the dorset and bad mouthed it chronic! Was just curious of your thoughts on her  x


----------



## ab1980

Jazmine2smith said:


> Updated family pic excluding small goods and accessories...been a few departures and even more arrivals!
> View attachment 2844363
> 
> Back to front...
> Medium dorset tote forest fruit
> Exotic tweed cecily
> Mulberry pink small willow
> Mini patent reg alexa
> Nubuck fox lock OS alexa
> Metallic gold croc bays
> Ink smooth touch zig zag reg alexa
> Bronze ribbed metallic fox lock OS alexa
> Flame ss OS alexa
> Ink blue heavy suede tassel bag
> Oak heavy suede tassel bag
> Loopy leopard quilted denim alexa hobo
> Ribbed bronze metallic foxlock lily
> Plaster pink ss lily (rghw)
> Black suede zig zag lily!




Wow that's the dream!! They all look amazing !


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## LFHeadley

Ria2011 said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful medium lily, a lovely bag to start your collection with.



Thank you, I am sat here right now admiring it! I'm taking it out for the first time tomorrow, so I'll be spraying the leather like mad later!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Jazmine2smith said:


> Updated family pic excluding small goods and accessories...been a few departures and even more arrivals!
> View attachment 2844363
> 
> Back to front...
> Medium dorset tote forest fruit
> Exotic tweed cecily
> Mulberry pink small willow
> Mini patent reg alexa
> Nubuck fox lock OS alexa
> Metallic gold croc bays
> Ink smooth touch zig zag reg alexa
> Bronze ribbed metallic fox lock OS alexa
> Flame ss OS alexa
> Ink blue heavy suede tassel bag
> Oak heavy suede tassel bag
> Loopy leopard quilted denim alexa hobo
> Ribbed bronze metallic foxlock lily
> Plaster pink ss lily (rghw)
> Black suede zig zag lily!


I adore your collection Jaz! So much variety


----------



## Jazmine2smith

BLee19x said:


> Lovely family there, something tells me you like alexa's &#128521; haha!
> I see you have a dorset tote, what do you think of it? I have one also and I LOVE it. It's my baby, but I know so many people hated the dorset and bad mouthed it chronic! Was just curious of your thoughts on her  x







ab1980 said:


> Wow that's the dream!! They all look amazing !
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....







Douleur_exquise said:


> I adore your collection Jaz! So much variety




Thanks ladies! X 

Hi Blee- yeh i love my dorset but would never had paid full price! i love the older version for its slouchiness and leather I use it mostly when i carry a bit more for my son but don't need all of his nappy bag equipment! Its kind of my casual running around bag but its holding up fab i don't baby it at all!


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous family Jaz, such a beautiful and eclectic collection.




Thanks ria! i look forward to seeing your cheeky purse purchase. X


----------



## BLee19x

Jazmine2smith said:


> Thanks ladies! X
> 
> Hi Blee- yeh i love my dorset but would never had paid full price! i love the older version for its slouchiness and leather I use it mostly when i carry a bit more for my son but don't need all of his nappy bag equipment! Its kind of my casual running around bag but its holding up fab i don't baby it at all!




No I got mine in an outlet so got a reasonable deal on mine too. I got mine in October so not sure if it's the new one?! I didn't see the one before so don't know the difference in them! 
I'm glad to see someone else who loves their dorset too! I think it's such a gorgeous casual bag.  x


----------



## Jazmine2smith

BLee19x said:


> No I got mine in an outlet so got a reasonable deal on mine too. I got mine in October so not sure if it's the new one?! I didn't see the one before so don't know the difference in them!
> I'm glad to see someone else who loves their dorset too! I think it's such a gorgeous casual bag.  x




Yeh i think yours may be newer- a lot more sturdier than the old version. Yeh they are lovely  I was looking at the green new version but somehow forgot about it...until now! Lol x


----------



## BLee19x

Jazmine2smith said:


> Yeh i think yours may be newer- a lot more sturdier than the old version. Yeh they are lovely  I was looking at the green new version but somehow forgot about it...until now! Lol x




Oh yay! 
I think I saw the green in BV and also it's in the sale online on Harrods! &#128518;x


----------



## Chippiebear

Ser said:


> Woops pressed submit by accident!
> 
> It's a fab purse, nice and small to fit in my tessie satchel but holds plenty.  More than my bryn purse which is a bit too long for my tessie with  everything else I carry!


 



Very lovely.  I saw this on the website and was not sure how compact the slim wallet was compared to the French Tree Purse.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chippiebear

Stunning...........




_maaike said:


> All your bags are very beautiful!  I really love and admire the collections of pretty bags you guys all have!
> And... After years of drooling, and saving, and drooling over adds, magazines and all the amazingly beautiful bags posted on this forum I can finally post my own, loved, dreamed about, pretty del rey. (Yes, I am smitten. )  It is not a collection, but somehow I feel like I have just developed a very serious addiction..
> 
> My new bag...


----------



## wee drop o bush

Chippiebear said:


> Stunning...........




Congratulations


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Ok so updated pic some have gone but I have gained some really beautiful styles.. So here's to.change!!

Starting from the left lizzie in.gold ,Suffolk in ginger ,bayswater buckle midnight blue, Anthony chocolate,bayswater rouge nor,roxanne in chocolate,bayswater burnt peach,alexa shiny oak patent, lily tiger print,bayswater red lizard print,del rey ox blood,alexa snake print red and alexa in.black leopard print... All I.need now is a willow!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so updated pic some have gone but I have gained some really beautiful styles.. So here's to.change!!



Beautiful collection.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so updated pic some have gone but I have gained some really beautiful styles.. So here's to.change!!
> 
> Starting from the left lizzie in.gold ,Suffolk in ginger ,bayswater buckle midnight blue, Anthony chocolate,bayswater rouge nor,roxanne in chocolate,bayswater burnt peach,alexa shiny oak patent, lily tiger print,bayswater red lizard print,del rey ox blood,alexa snake print red and alexa in.black leopard print... All I.need now is a willow!!



Wow, amazing family


----------



## MrsPannie

My Mulberry family grew this Christmas with the addition of the beautiful SDR...

Hoxton in light tan Congo leather
Somerset Hobo in black pebbled leather
Small Del Rey in black glossy goat leather
Zip coin purse in black Congo leather
French(?) purse in oak.


----------



## Louliu71

Lovely collections ladies, why do I suddenly "need" a Lilly, a Willow, a buckle bag???

Argh.............


----------



## Louliu71

LFHeadley said:


> Hope the pics are attached!
> 
> My only family member; Medium Lily in Black Glossy Goat and Silver Nickel hardware! I'm In love and will probably add to my family in the sale!!





Jazmine2smith said:


> Updated family pic excluding small goods and accessories...been a few departures and even more arrivals!
> View attachment 2844363
> 
> Back to front...
> Medium dorset tote forest fruit
> Exotic tweed cecily
> Mulberry pink small willow
> Mini patent reg alexa
> Nubuck fox lock OS alexa
> Metallic gold croc bays
> Ink smooth touch zig zag reg alexa
> Bronze ribbed metallic fox lock OS alexa
> Flame ss OS alexa
> Ink blue heavy suede tassel bag
> Oak heavy suede tassel bag
> Loopy leopard quilted denim alexa hobo
> Ribbed bronze metallic foxlock lily
> Plaster pink ss lily (rghw)
> Black suede zig zag lily!





EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Ok so updated pic some have gone but I have gained some really beautiful styles.. So here's to.change!!
> 
> Starting from the left lizzie in.gold ,Suffolk in ginger ,bayswater buckle midnight blue, Anthony chocolate,bayswater rouge nor,roxanne in chocolate,bayswater burnt peach,alexa shiny oak patent, lily tiger print,bayswater red lizard print,del rey ox blood,alexa snake print red and alexa in.black leopard print... All I.need now is a willow!!





MrsPannie said:


> My Mulberry family grew this Christmas with the addition of the beautiful SDR...
> 
> Hoxton in light tan Congo leather
> Somerset Hobo in black pebbled leather
> Small Del Rey in black glossy goat leather
> Zip coin purse in black Congo leather
> French(?) purse in oak.




Not sure why it didn't quote...


----------



## Caityrose28

Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine! 

Small Del Rey in black
Graphite Grey Bayswater
Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade 
Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
Textured leather Lily in black
Bayswater Clutch in dark blush 

From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!


----------



## podroha

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine!
> 
> Small Del Rey in black
> Graphite Grey Bayswater
> Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade
> Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
> Textured leather Lily in black
> Bayswater Clutch in dark blush
> 
> From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!


Wow! What a beautiful family you have, Mulberrylover26


----------



## emcollins

First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family .. 

My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since.. 

This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.

Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!

In love!


----------



## DiJe40

emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> 
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> 
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> 
> 
> In love!




Lovely..that's a good way to start..2 beautiful bags and welcome to TPF &#128515;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DiJe40 said:


> Lovely..that's a good way to start..2 beautiful bags and welcome to TPF &#128515;


Lovely collection. Welcome


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine!
> 
> Small Del Rey in black
> Graphite Grey Bayswater
> Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade
> Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
> Textured leather Lily in black
> Bayswater Clutch in dark blush
> 
> From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!



I think your collection is just fine... I love black and my collection is probably really boring for some but I like the darker colours. Love your bays especially......  I will grab a splash of colour one day


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine!
> 
> Small Del Rey in black
> Graphite Grey Bayswater
> Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade
> Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
> Textured leather Lily in black
> Bayswater Clutch in dark blush
> 
> From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!



Gorgeous collection! You can never go wrong with such versatile colours and styles 



emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> In love!



Welcome and congrats on the slippery slope!!   Definitely worth it, lovely pair!


----------



## moonriver99

emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> In love!


beautiful bags, esp. like the ballet pink!!


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine!
> 
> Small Del Rey in black
> Graphite Grey Bayswater
> Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade
> Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
> Textured leather Lily in black
> Bayswater Clutch in dark blush
> 
> From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!



Stunning classy collection, I started off with all black, slowly added oak, then Black Forest and choc......I suddenly want something in oxblood and/or midnight nowadays and desperate for bright pink accessories 



emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> In love!



Welcome and what a great way to start


----------



## mills

emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> In love!



Welcome! And congratulations on such a lovely pair.


----------



## jp23

Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015 
&#128516;&#127881;&#10024;

The work horses!




The fun bags! 






The girly bags! &#128150;




And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)



I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#128522;&#10024;
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## J_lou

^ fab collection. Love the Cecily with flower duo - I have a mini one in black which I may now use this evening after seeing this!!


----------



## Ser

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



Fab collection! Love your slate blue del rey and girly bags especially 

Oops quote went wrong there that was meant to be for jp23!!


----------



## jp23

Ser said:


> Fab collection! Love your slate blue del rey and girly bags especially
> 
> Oops quote went wrong there that was meant to be for jp23!!




Lol my purse forum app was being weird too! But thank you! I love
My girly bags too they make me feel pretty&#128150; lol!!


----------



## jp23

J_lou said:


> ^ fab collection. Love the Cecily with flower duo - I have a mini one in black which I may now use this evening after seeing this!!




You should definitely they are such great bags! I can't keep a bag on my shoulder because the straps Always slip off its super frustrating but the Cecily was the first one to actually stay! It was like a miracle lol!! Do post photos when you wear her! &#128516;


----------



## Ria2011

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine!
> 
> Small Del Rey in black
> Graphite Grey Bayswater
> Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade
> Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
> Textured leather Lily in black
> Bayswater Clutch in dark blush
> 
> From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!


Beautiful family mulberrylover26 with a bag for every occasion.


----------



## Ria2011

emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> In love!


Welcome to the forum, your collection is lovely. Be warned that it's a slippery slope with Mulberry : )


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015
> &#128516;&#127881;&#10024;
> 
> The work horses!
> View attachment 2857186
> 
> 
> 
> The fun bags!
> View attachment 2857188
> 
> View attachment 2857189
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags! &#128150;
> View attachment 2857190
> 
> 
> 
> And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)
> View attachment 2857191
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#128522;&#10024;
> Thank you for letting me share!


Wow! Love your family jp23 and have to agree that the girly ones are sooo pretty.


----------



## handbagahholic

jp23 said:


> Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015
> &#128516;&#127881;&#10024;
> 
> The work horses!
> View attachment 2857186
> 
> 
> 
> The fun bags!
> View attachment 2857188
> 
> View attachment 2857189
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags! &#128150;
> View attachment 2857190
> 
> 
> 
> And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)
> View attachment 2857191
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#128522;&#10024;
> Thank you for letting  me share!




Beautiful collection and great colours, I'm looking into the woven trim Lexi at the moment, is it a pinky tone would you say? I'm wanting a nudey/pinky shade- more pinky than nude 
Very hard to find, which is your fave bag?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jp23

handbagahholic said:


> Beautiful collection and great colours, I'm looking into the woven trim Lexi at the moment, is it a pinky tone would you say? I'm wanting a nudey/pinky shade- more pinky than nude
> Very hard to find, which is your fave bag?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thank you!! &#10084;&#65039; I love my Lexi with woven trim though there was an issue with it when I first got it I didn't realize there was exposed glue on the corners by the braid 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Mulberry fixed it free of cost but I was heartbroken at first! I wouldn't call it nude really it's more cream with a subtle hint of pink. Next to pink it looks just cream but against black or dark blue you can see the pink come out. The leather is nice though it's soft to the touch but keeps it shape well it's not as slouchy as the others! Picking one is hard the blush alexa was one of my HG bags along with the valentine I paid up the nose for both of them lol!!! But I don't think I'll ever move them on &#128522;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015
> &#128516;&#127881;&#10024;
> 
> The work horses!
> View attachment 2857186
> 
> 
> 
> The fun bags!
> View attachment 2857188
> 
> View attachment 2857189
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags! &#128150;
> View attachment 2857190
> 
> 
> 
> And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)
> View attachment 2857191
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#128522;&#10024;
> Thank you for letting me share!



Wowzer - that's a beautiful collection. Enjoy those beauties x &#128515;


----------



## Caityrose28

podroha said:


> Wow! What a beautiful family you have, Mulberrylover26





Ukpandagirl said:


> I think your collection is just fine... I love black and my collection is probably really boring for some but I like the darker colours. Love your bays especially......  I will grab a splash of colour one day





Douleur_exquise said:


> Gorgeous collection! You can never go wrong with such versatile colours and styles
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and congrats on the slippery slope!!   Definitely worth it, lovely pair!





Louliu71 said:


> Stunning classy collection, I started off with all black, slowly added oak, then Black Forest and choc......I suddenly want something in oxblood and/or midnight nowadays and desperate for bright pink accessories
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome and what a great way to start



Thank you everyone, I do love them so much  And of course you can't go wrong with neutral colours!


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love all your Mulberry families! This is mine!
> 
> Small Del Rey in black
> Graphite Grey Bayswater
> Silky Snake Alexa in Nightshade
> Postman's lock evening bag in black suede
> Textured leather Lily in black
> Bayswater Clutch in dark blush
> 
> From now on I'm going to try and add some more colour to my collection! The next bag I would love is a Slate Blue Lily!



Classy collection

Edit Losing the plot, app playing up as thought I'd commented but couldn't see it. Also pics don't always download and the app keeps crashing! Still a lovely collection


----------



## Louliu71

jp23 said:


> Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015
> &#128516;&#127881;&#10024;
> 
> The work horses!
> View attachment 2857186
> 
> 
> 
> The fun bags!
> View attachment 2857188
> 
> View attachment 2857189
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags! &#128150;
> View attachment 2857190
> 
> 
> 
> And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)
> View attachment 2857191
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#128522;&#10024;
> Thank you for letting me share!



Wow that collection has grown. My fab is black cecily, came close to buying metallic one on NPN, had a reality check that it was just too pretty for me


----------



## Louliu71

emcollins said:


> First ever post to TPF! Here is my little Mulberry family ..
> 
> My first was the Cara Bag in Quilted Nappa bought in September for my birthday and has been used almost everyday since..
> 
> This got the ball well and truly rolling (whoops) and I couldn't help but buy my regular Ballet Pink Lily after searching everywhere for her.
> 
> Two bags in only four months.. eek. But worth it in my opinion!
> 
> In love!



Cara has grown on me, slippery slope, more will come and probably go too. Welcome


----------



## moonriver99

jp23 said:


> Thank you!! &#10084;&#65039; I love my Lexi with woven trim though there was an issue with it when I first got it I didn't realize there was exposed glue on the corners by the braid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2857290
> View attachment 2857291
> 
> 
> Mulberry fixed it free of cost but I was heartbroken at first! I wouldn't call it nude really it's more cream with a subtle hint of pink. Next to pink it looks just cream but against black or dark blue you can see the pink come out. The leather is nice though it's soft to the touch but keeps it shape well it's not as slouchy as the others! Picking one is hard the blush alexa was one of my HG bags along with the valentine I paid up the nose for both of them lol!!! But I don't think I'll ever move them on &#128522;


beautiful! I love the girly bags especially, the cecilys with flower lock are just gorgeous!! oh why didn't I get into Mulberry earlier, now they are so difficult to track down...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Cara has grown on me, slippery slope, more will come and probably go too. Welcome



See I've got the same problem, Ive changed my mind about the cara too......


----------



## jp23

moonriver99 said:


> beautiful! I love the girly bags especially, the cecilys with flower lock are just gorgeous!! oh why didn't I get into Mulberry earlier, now they are so difficult to track down...




They were hard to get when I bought them too but I love them they are some of my most valued i had purchased the cream one too but sent it back as it had oil stains on it or something! I hope to have all one day lol &#128523;


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> See I've got the same problem, Ive changed my mind about the cara too......




It's so easy to do it's such a nice bag in person and it's so soft It is as soft as my old chanel so I am thrilled &#128522;


----------



## Ludmilla

This is my very small but very happy family:


----------



## Guccig

Ludmilla said:


> This is my very small but very happy family:




Lovely colour - lovely bag.


----------



## moonriver99

may I ask if the berry cream is light pink in colour or more like a buttery colour? there's a huge difference between pics on the NPN website and the official mulberry photos and I'm confused...

by the way I love your new indigo cara, too, indigo is a great colour and just gorgeous with the nickel hardware.


jp23 said:


> They were hard to get when I bought them too but I love them they are some of my most valued i had purchased the cream one too but sent it back as it had oil stains on it or something! I hope to have all one day lol &#128523;


----------



## moonriver99

Ludmilla said:


> This is my very small but very happy family:



I love the pickle green - one of my favourite alexa colours and quite special!


----------



## Ludmilla

Guccig said:


> Lovely colour - lovely bag.





moonriver99 said:


> I love the pickle green - one of my favourite alexa colours and quite special!



Thank you! I might be a tiny little bit proud of her.


----------



## jp23

moonriver99 said:


> may I ask if the berry cream is light pink in colour or more like a buttery colour? there's a huge difference between pics on the NPN website and the official mulberry photos and I'm confused...
> 
> 
> 
> by the way I love your new indigo cara, too, indigo is a great colour and just gorgeous with the nickel hardware.




It's more milky to me than anything in person it's a lot more beige than mulberrys photos tomorrow I will try to take some photos for you! But it is a stunning bag with amazing leather  &#128522;


----------



## Tuuli

Hi! Here is my small family &#128525;




Bow bracelet Black 
Bow wristlet Black 
Harriet clutch black
Lily deer brown
Mini Alexa black
Small Del Rey oxblood


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli said:


> Hi! Here is my small family &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2861658
> 
> 
> Bow bracelet Black
> Bow wristlet Black
> Harriet clutch black
> Lily deer brown
> Mini Alexa black
> Small Del Rey oxblood



Beautiful!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Tuuli said:


> Hi! Here is my small family &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2861658
> 
> 
> Bow bracelet Black
> Bow wristlet Black
> Harriet clutch black
> Lily deer brown
> Mini Alexa black
> Small Del Rey oxblood


lovely family.


----------



## VickyBags4Life

I've recently discovered purse forum and thought I'd share my small collection of Mulberrys. I try to limit bag buying to one for every new job or promotion otherwise I'd be bankrupt! Of course sometimes I make an exception if it's on sale....

Bayswater in NVT oak
Christy in metallic mushroom
Medium lily in black soft grain with nickel hardware
Tree zip around wallet in oak

I'm thinking the next thing to add is something more casual in blue. Maybe an Alexa. Or a large black tote for work. I'd also love a grey piece...
...and so the obsession grows


----------



## Louliu71

Tuuli said:


> Hi! Here is my small family &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2861658
> 
> 
> Bow bracelet Black
> Bow wristlet Black
> Harriet clutch black
> Lily deer brown
> Mini Alexa black
> Small Del Rey oxblood



Stunning collection..,.., note to me 'need a lily or something in oxblood.... Or both'


----------



## Louliu71

VickyBags4Life said:


> I've recently discovered purse forum and thought I'd share my small collection of Mulberrys. I try to limit bag buying to one for every new job or promotion otherwise I'd be bankrupt! Of course sometimes I make an exception if it's on sale....
> 
> Bayswater in NVT oak
> Christy in metallic mushroom
> Medium lily in black soft grain with nickel hardware
> Tree zip around wallet in oak
> 
> I'm thinking the next thing to add is something more casual in blue. Maybe an Alexa. Or a large black tote for work. I'd also love a grey piece...
> ...and so the obsession grows
> 
> View attachment 2861943



Welcome..... How about pavement grey alexa and a tote!


----------



## Ria2011

VickyBags4Life said:


> I've recently discovered purse forum and thought I'd share my small collection of Mulberrys. I try to limit bag buying to one for every new job or promotion otherwise I'd be bankrupt! Of course sometimes I make an exception if it's on sale....
> 
> Bayswater in NVT oak
> Christy in metallic mushroom
> Medium lily in black soft grain with nickel hardware
> Tree zip around wallet in oak
> 
> I'm thinking the next thing to add is something more casual in blue. Maybe an Alexa. Or a large black tote for work. I'd also love a grey piece...
> ...and so the obsession grows
> 
> View attachment 2861943


Gorgeous family! Welcome to the forum : )


----------



## Ria2011

Tuuli said:


> Hi! Here is my small family &#55357;&#56845;
> 
> View attachment 2861658
> 
> 
> Bow bracelet Black
> Bow wristlet Black
> Harriet clutch black
> Lily deer brown
> Mini Alexa black
> Small Del Rey oxblood


Your Mulberry family is lovely. Love your SDR!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

So many lovely families here. Welcome to the forum


----------



## Tuuli

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you &#128522;



CPrincessUK said:


> lovely family.




&#128525;



Louliu71 said:


> Stunning collection..,.., note to me 'need a lily or something in oxblood.... Or both'



Oxblood Lily maybe? &#128521; I think that oxblood is so handy color - goes with everything! 



Ria2011 said:


> Your Mulberry family is lovely. Love your SDR!



Thank you! She is my newest familymember, got it from sales.


----------



## jp23

jp23 said:


> It's more milky to me than anything in person it's a lot more beige than mulberrys photos tomorrow I will try to take some photos for you! But it is a stunning bag with amazing leather  &#128522;




I took a photo of her for you today


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Very pretty.....   I would be so hopeless with a light colour and wish I wasn't so clumsy but I have to have dark colours.  Its great to see other bags that I could never own. I really like your family JP


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Very pretty.....   I would be so hopeless with a light colour and wish I wasn't so clumsy but I have to have dark colours.  Its great to see other bags that I could never own. I really like your family JP




Thank you I do too it's been such a long time things have came and went and I have go admit it's gotten a little bit more tame I sold a lot of my wilder bags but I feel so though I have a reliable collection that will withstand the test of time &#128516;


----------



## nlichtman

This is my family of bags, Mulberry are in there too 






Colours are awful it was an iphone job x


----------



## Ludmilla

nlichtman said:


> This is my family of bags, Mulberry are in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colours are awful it was an iphone job x




They are beautiful! And I like your non-Mulberry familiy members a lot, too.


----------



## Pessie

nlichtman said:


> This is my family of bags, Mulberry are in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colours are awful it was an iphone job x


They're lovely, you have a very balanced collection of beautiful bags.  I'd love a Darwin bayswater!


----------



## gemj83

Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!


----------



## gemj83

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!



Theres also my leopard scotch grain travel collection

Cabin case
Holdall
Makeup bag
Wash bag. 
Completely forgot about those


----------



## jp23

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!




I LOVE your collection !!!!!!


----------



## SSGW

oh gemj83 your collectin is amazing!! The Caras and Bayswater buckle are gorgeous.


----------



## gemj83

jp23 said:


> I LOVE your collection !!!!!!







SSGW said:


> oh gemj83 your collectin is amazing!! The Caras and Bayswater buckle are gorgeous.




Thankyou so much. Now to decide what must go &#128555;


----------



## J_lou

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!




Ooh this is just fabulous!!


----------



## hollyloves2shop

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!




Oh my! That's a lot mulberries!


----------



## gemj83

hollyloves2shop said:


> Oh my! That's a lot mulberries!




I know I need help. I also found a hetty purse in my Maisie when I was putting her away too that didn't make the picture &#128513;


----------



## Louliu71

gemj83 said:


> I know I need help. I also found a hetty purse in my Maisie when I was putting her away too that didn't make the picture &#128513;



Amazing collection! Bag envy


----------



## Louliu71

nlichtman said:


> This is my family of bags, Mulberry are in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colours are awful it was an iphone job x



Lovely collection


----------



## Douleur_exquise

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!


Gorgeous collection! I love the variety


----------



## Guccig

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!




Oh Gem I just adore your collection. You must spend a lot of time deciding which one to wear - lucky you and really nice taste. I love the variety of colours. Where do you keep them ? You must need a separate room just for your bag collection lol xxx


----------



## DiJe40

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!




So beautiful..nice collection.. I'm jealous &#128515;


----------



## DanielleS19

Oak Bayswater, what a classic but due to the British weather I'm worried to use it!
can't wait to take it on its first outing


----------



## DanielleS19

Black Del Rey with nickel hardware, goes with everything! the go to bag of the moment


----------



## DanielleS19

Lily Reg black soft grain with nickel


----------



## Pessie

DanielleS19 said:


> Lily Reg black soft grain with nickel


Wow, you win the photography prize!!  Fantastic classic Mulberries too x


----------



## Ludmilla

Pessie said:


> Wow, you win the photography prize!!  Fantastic classic Mulberries too x




+1 beautiful fotos of beautiful bags.


----------



## J_lou

DanielleS19 said:


> Oak Bayswater, what a classic but due to the British weather I'm worried to use it!
> can't wait to take it on its first outing




I have had my oak bays for over 4 years, used almost every day, rain jail or shine! It's well worn and the leather has got nicer in tone with age I'd say.
I didn't spray it enough with Colonil in the beginning if I'm honest , but I do now!
Use and enjoy xxx &#128525;


----------



## J_lou

^^ oh deary me - *hail!! NOT jail!
I'm not a baddie lol x


----------



## CPrincessUK

DanielleS19 said:


> Lily Reg black soft grain with nickel



Such lovely photos!!! Congrats.


----------



## CPrincessUK

J_lou said:


> I have had my oak bays for over 4 years, used almost every day, rain jail or shine! It's well worn and the leather has got nicer in tone with age I'd say.
> I didn't spray it enough with Colonil in the beginning if I'm honest , but I do now!
> Use and enjoy xxx &#128525;



+1. I don't fuss about oaky now but I did in the beginning.


----------



## CPrincessUK

nlichtman said:


> This is my family of bags, Mulberry are in there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colours are awful it was an iphone job x



Gorgeous and green over your Chanel


----------



## CPrincessUK

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!



Fabulous collection!! I need to post mine but too embarrassed. Haha.


----------



## gemj83

CPrincessUK said:


> Fabulous collection!! I need to post mine but too embarrassed. Haha.




Don't be embarrassed! You should be proud of every piece of Mulberry you own. C'mon let's see your lovely collection xx


----------



## ab1980

The collection as it stands


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ab1980 said:


> View attachment 2872172
> 
> 
> The collection as it stands
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



Lovely collection. I do just adore your Piccadilly.


----------



## gemj83

Guccig said:


> Oh Gem I just adore your collection. You must spend a lot of time deciding which one to wear - lucky you and really nice taste. I love the variety of colours. Where do you keep them ? You must need a separate room just for your bag collection lol xxx




Thankyou very much. No separate room just very clever storage! I would love a wardrobe stacked out with shelves just for bags. My wardrobe is quite big so for the moment they fit with no room for any more &#128514;


----------



## Frigg182

Mulberry Alexa hobo... Does any of you own this lovely bag, Can you tell me about it, do you love it ? Maybe pictures ? 
I am about to buy one In oak, second hand, i have never seen it before,but like it Big time


----------



## ab1980

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely collection. I do just adore your Piccadilly.




Thanks! It's annoying to store because of it's size though &#128516;&#128516;


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Ukpandagirl

ab1980 said:


> Thanks! It's annoying to store because of it's size though &#128516;&#128516;
> 
> 
> Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....



I bet


----------



## Ludmilla

Beautiful families, ladies! I enjoy them all!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> I bet



Worse if you have two of them lol


----------



## Frigg182

Frigg182 said:


> Mulberry Alexa hobo... Does any of you own this lovely bag, Can you tell me about it, do you love it ? Maybe pictures ?
> I am about to buy one In oak, second hand, i have never seen it before,but like it Big time




No one at all ? &#128522;


----------



## Tuned83

Wrong thread


----------



## Tuned83

^ Oops wrong place apologies


----------



## Tuned83

Seeing as I got this wrong as above thought may as well share my mulberry family. 
Petrol Bayswater, yellow alexa (got this the same month it was first released, my least used mulberry because of colour transfer), green Effie hobo. Oily black snake lily and oak mitzy hobo.


----------



## arnoldscigar

Ooh lovely family! I particularly love the Lily!


----------



## Tuned83

arnoldscigar said:


> Ooh lovely family! I particularly love the Lily!



Thank you, Its mad that it's my only black mulberry bag. Mulberry tends to do colour well I think.


----------



## arnoldscigar

Tuned83 said:


> Thank you, Its mad that it's my only black mulberry bag. Mulberry tends to do colour well I think.


i don't own any black bags- i think i need one now after seeing yours


----------



## arnoldscigar

So here's my family...I've moved a few things on and replaced them...


----------



## arnoldscigar

a shocking amount that have never been used!!

we have:
Oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
pheasant green shrunken calf alexa
tan/deer brown large lily
purple margaret medium
large midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
midnight blue buckle bays- large
midnight blue tessie croc
midnight blue sparkle large del rey turtle lock
medium cara oxblood
oak phoebe
oxblood shrunken calf alexa

phew!


----------



## Tuned83

arnoldscigar said:


> a shocking amount that have never been used!!
> 
> we have:
> Oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> pheasant green shrunken calf alexa
> tan/deer brown large lily
> purple margaret medium
> large midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> midnight blue buckle bays- large
> midnight blue tessie croc
> midnight blue sparkle large del rey turtle lock
> medium cara oxblood
> oak phoebe
> oxblood shrunken calf alexa
> 
> phew!



Nice family. very diverse range of bags. No blacks as u said but lots of dark Blues. That tessie is gorgeous!! hmmm may need to re-think this mulberry not tempting me thing. Lovely bags enjoy them in good health


----------



## Guccig

arnoldscigar said:


> a shocking amount that have never been used!!
> 
> we have:
> Oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> pheasant green shrunken calf alexa
> tan/deer brown large lily
> purple margaret medium
> large midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> midnight blue buckle bays- large
> midnight blue tessie croc
> midnight blue sparkle large del rey turtle lock
> medium cara oxblood
> oak phoebe
> oxblood shrunken calf alexa
> 
> phew!




Lovely bags - gorgeous collection. You do like the shrunken calf - I can see.


----------



## arnoldscigar

thank you both 

i do love the shrunken calf- such nice sturdy thick leather


----------



## Guccig

arnoldscigar said:


> thank you both
> 
> i do love the shrunken calf- such nice sturdy thick leather




I adore the shrunken calf - really really nice!!!


----------



## Ria2011

arnoldscigar said:


> So here's my family...I've moved a few things on and replaced them...
> 
> View attachment 2874585
> View attachment 2874586
> View attachment 2874587
> View attachment 2874588
> View attachment 2874589


Gorgeous collection which is so varied. I say use them, they're too beautiful not to!


----------



## ab1980

arnoldscigar said:


> thank you both
> 
> i do love the shrunken calf- such nice sturdy thick leather




I love it too! It's perfect for not showing any signs of use!


Nothing haunts you like the things you didn't buy....


----------



## Justhannahj

arnoldscigar said:


> a shocking amount that have never been used!!
> 
> we have:
> Oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> pheasant green shrunken calf alexa
> tan/deer brown large lily
> purple margaret medium
> large midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> midnight blue buckle bays- large
> midnight blue tessie croc
> midnight blue sparkle large del rey turtle lock
> medium cara oxblood
> oak phoebe
> oxblood shrunken calf alexa
> 
> phew!


Beautiful Collection.
Shrunken calf is on my wish list this year - I own none, but it is probably the leather I am most attracted too!


----------



## remainsilly

arnoldscigar said:


> a shocking amount that have never been used!!
> 
> we have:
> Oxblood shrunken calf bayswater
> pheasant green shrunken calf alexa
> tan/deer brown large lily
> purple margaret medium
> large midnight blue shrunken calf suffolk
> pheasant green shrunken calf bayswater
> midnight blue buckle bays- large
> midnight blue tessie croc
> midnight blue sparkle large del rey turtle lock
> medium cara oxblood
> oak phoebe
> oxblood shrunken calf alexa
> 
> phew!


OMG--you have a turtle lock!
These make me insane with joy & I continue to dream of finding one.
Lovely collection.


----------



## Demi17

Not really a family in comparison to some of you ladies but here are my mulberry purchases.

Dark blush bayswater in glossy goat
Dark blush continental wallet with rose gold hardware
Dark blush dog tag key ring


----------



## MsSJones

arnoldscigar said:


> So here's my family...I've moved a few things on and replaced them...
> 
> View attachment 2874585
> View attachment 2874586
> View attachment 2874587
> View attachment 2874588
> View attachment 2874589



I LOVE THEM ALL!!! 

You have such a gorgeous collection!!


----------



## Ria2011

Demi17 said:


> Not really a family in comparison to some of you ladies but here are my mulberry purchases.
> 
> Dark blush bayswater in glossy goat
> Dark blush continental wallet with rose gold hardware
> Dark blush dog tag key ring


Beautiful set Demi17, dark blush is such a stunning colour.


----------



## Demi17

I agree I love the soft colour! Although it is a very different colour in real life in comparison to my phone camera haha. Can't stop thinking about the oak bays though! Tempted to sell these to get the oak &#128566;


----------



## Eskimofo88

Hi everyone  this is my first post so I thought I'd make it one with a picture of my collection.

I have an oversized Alexa, Effie hobo, Leah, Lily (I think it's called tiger lily) and I'm using the Daria iPhone case/bag as a purse at the moment until I decide what to replace it with.

I've also owned a smal Bayswater satchel and a tillie hobo over the years but I moved them on as they weren't getting used.

I'm going to be buying a new bag and purse soon so will have those to share with you too


----------



## DiJe40

Eskimofo88 said:


> Hi everyone  this is my first post so I thought I'd make it one with a picture of my collection.
> 
> I have an oversized Alexa, Effie hobo, Leah, Lily (I think it's called tiger lily) and I'm using the Daria iPhone case/bag as a purse at the moment until I decide what to replace it with.
> 
> I've also owned a smal Bayswater satchel and a tillie hobo over the years but I moved them on as they weren't getting used.
> 
> I'm going to be buying a new bag and purse soon so will have those to share with you too




Nice collection..especially the Lily with tiger..wanted to buy her myself but they where sold out in the outlet last year. I regret that a lot..
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

))
Suffolk shrunken calf,del rey oxblood,alexa patent oak,lizzie gold sparkly, tiger lily, bayswater burnt peach, bayswater shoulder in navy,bayswater rouge noir,willow biscuit brown, roxanne chocolate, bayswater red lizard print and lexi in red snake skin


----------



## kerplunk

DiJe40 said:


> Nice collection..especially the Lily with tiger..wanted to buy her myself but they where sold out in the outlet last year. I regret that a lot..
> Welcome to the forum!


LMW has one:
http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...r-plaque-lily-shoulder-bag-brand-new-receipt/


----------



## DiJe40

kerplunk said:


> LMW has one:
> http://labelsmostwanted.co.uk/produ...r-plaque-lily-shoulder-bag-brand-new-receipt/




Yeah.. Thank you..saw it. I'm trying to convince DH now. I bought a red Lily last month, so it's not going to be easy..


----------



## Eskimofo88

DiJe40 said:


> Nice collection..especially the Lily with tiger..wanted to buy her myself but they where sold out in the outlet last year. I regret that a lot..
> Welcome to the forum!



Thank you


----------



## DanielleS19

My family that started in October, it has now become an obsesion


----------



## CPrincessUK

DanielleS19 said:


> My family that started in October, it has now become an obsesion



love your family- classics in classic colours. A great way to start


----------



## Louliu71

Eskimofo88 said:


> Hi everyone  this is my first post so I thought I'd make it one with a picture of my collection.
> 
> I have an oversized Alexa, Effie hobo, Leah, Lily (I think it's called tiger lily) and I'm using the Daria iPhone case/bag as a purse at the moment until I decide what to replace it with.
> 
> I've also owned a smal Bayswater satchel and a tillie hobo over the years but I moved them on as they weren't getting used.
> 
> I'm going to be buying a new bag and purse soon so will have those to share with you too



Welcome and Love the pop of colour...... What's next?


----------



## Louliu71

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ))
> Suffolk shrunken calf,del rey oxblood,alexa patent oak,lizzie gold sparkly, tiger lily, bayswater burnt peach, bayswater shoulder in navy,bayswater rouge noir,willow biscuit brown, roxanne chocolate, bayswater red lizard print and lexi in red snake skin



I've lost track...... Is this all of them (as of 2/2)? 

Did you sort your suffolk out?


----------



## Louliu71

DanielleS19 said:


> My family that started in October, it has now become an obsesion



Perfect collection, as CP says, all classic colours and styles.


----------



## Lady Farquar

DanielleS19 said:


> My family that started in October, it has now become an obsesion



What a lovely family - particularly love your Choc Ant


----------



## Eskimofo88

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and Love the pop of colour...... What's next?



Thanks! I don't really do neautral colours as I wear a lot of neautral clothes. I have a bluebell lexi on layaway from the finer things that will be coming in a couple of months and I have put up the reveal of my new purse today  got my eye on a tillie on evilbay but have posted details up to see if someone can authenticate it first. Other than that I am looking at a SBS in hibiscus to match my purse and an oxblood willow if finances will allow.

I love this thread! Everyone has fantastic collections.


----------



## DanielleS19

Thankyou guys! I love this thread and looking at all your beautiful collections too, i hope one day i do pluck up the courage and dare go for something abit outrageous


----------



## Pessie

DanielleS19 said:


> Thankyou guys! I love this thread and looking at all your beautiful collections too, i hope one day i do pluck up the courage and dare go for something abit outrageous


I love your collection, you have great taste!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

DanielleS19 said:


> My family that started in October, it has now become an obsesion



Fabulous family, its a slippery slope...! Keep on loving them


----------



## youngbutbroke

arnoldscigar said:


> So here's my family...I've moved a few things on and replaced them...
> 
> View attachment 2874585
> View attachment 2874586
> View attachment 2874587
> View attachment 2874588
> View attachment 2874589



Beautiful bags hun 

Just wondering, what's the name of the large, croc print one in the back? Is it duffle sized?


----------



## gemj83

DanielleS19 said:


> My family that started in October, it has now become an obsesion




Gorgeous family of mulberry bags! Welcome to Mulberry addicts anonymous &#128514; xx


----------



## gemj83

arnoldscigar said:


> So here's my family...I've moved a few things on and replaced them...
> 
> View attachment 2874585
> View attachment 2874586
> View attachment 2874587
> View attachment 2874588
> View attachment 2874589




Stunning. I love your collection &#128525;


----------



## saleofcentury

Loving browsing through all these happy families!

My first family portrait  All bar one are preloved and a bit of an eclectic mix....

Gunmetal Sparkle Alexa Hobo with made to measure Samorga liner.

Large Antony, not sure of the official colour but it's a lovely burgundy with silver postman's lock.

Chocolate Emmy with oak trim and cute little matching postman's lock keyring / bag charm.

Oak Leopard Mitzy with matching pouch and Greta keyring / bag charm.

Rosemary Rio in coconut/tan/oak.

Loopy Leopard patent Lily - the newest to me and was love at first sight - she's coming out for dinner tonight!

Rosie (I think that's her name!) shoulder bag in a tan & brown animal print - this was new from York Outlet.

Itching to add an SBS next, maybe in that fab red onion colour. Or maybe I'll go sensible & look out for oak, as I feel I'm missing some oak in the household!

The only one who left was my first ever Mulberry - a new purchase from York Outlet a couple of years ago. Regular Alexa in Furry Bark print. Unfortunately her postman's lock clasp snapped clean off after about four months  She went back for a refund & set me off on the preloved route. Much better to get 2 or 3 bags for the price of a newbie!


----------



## saleofcentury

Frigg182 said:


> No one at all ? &#128522;



I do!

She's in my family photo, just posted above & also in the before & after Samorga thread - much more useable with her liner 

Did you go for the Oak?


----------



## Frigg182

saleofcentury said:


> I do!
> 
> 
> 
> She's in my family photo, just posted above & also in the before & after Samorga thread - much more useable with her liner
> 
> 
> 
> Did you go for the Oak?




Uh, is it easy to use ? I mean it is a Big bag isnt it ? Yes i went for the oak, the seller Will bring it to me on the 20. of february. 
&#128512;
Dorthe


----------



## saleofcentury

Frigg182 said:


> Uh, is it easy to use ? I mean it is a Big bag isnt it ? Yes i went for the oak, the seller Will bring it to me on the 20. of february.
> &#128512;
> Dorthe



Oak looks gorgeous - you must do a reveal when she arrives Dorthe!

Yes, she is quite deep and I would recommend considering a liner to help prevent lumps & bumps of items inside & to find things easier! Your Oak leather looks a bit more thick & structured than mine though, so maybe you won't suffer the lumps & bumps I did before Samorga!

I know this is supposed to be the Family photo thread so I'll take a couple of modelling pics and post in the 'What Mulberry are you carrying today' thread. The other thing I find is that the cross body strap is pretty long, even on shortest buckle hole. I've read somewhere on TPF that you could get extra hole(s) stamped in strap if you want her to sit higher up on you. I quite like her long & slouchy though! And you have the grab handle which easily fits on shoulder too, even over a duffle coat.


----------



## Candysroom

saleofcentury said:


> Loving browsing through all these happy families!
> 
> 
> 
> My first family portrait  All bar one are preloved and a bit of an eclectic mix....
> 
> 
> 
> Gunmetal Sparkle Alexa Hobo with made to measure Samorga liner.
> 
> 
> 
> Large Antony, not sure of the official colour but it's a lovely burgundy with silver postman's lock.
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Emmy with oak trim and cute little matching postman's lock keyring / bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Oak Leopard Mitzy with matching pouch and Greta keyring / bag charm.
> 
> 
> 
> Rosemary Rio in coconut/tan/oak.
> 
> 
> 
> Loopy Leopard patent Lily - the newest to me and was love at first sight - she's coming out for dinner tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie (I think that's her name!) shoulder bag in a tan & brown animal print - this was new from York Outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> Itching to add an SBS next, maybe in that fab red onion colour. Or maybe I'll go sensible & look out for oak, as I feel I'm missing some oak in the household!
> 
> 
> 
> The only one who left was my first ever Mulberry - a new purchase from York Outlet a couple of years ago. Regular Alexa in Furry Bark print. Unfortunately her postman's lock clasp snapped clean off after about four months  She went back for a refund & set me off on the preloved route. Much better to get 2 or 3 bags for the price of a newbie!




Love that Rio Rosemary- looks ready for the Summer already! Lovely collection&#128149;


----------



## saleofcentury

Candysroom said:


> Love that Rio Rosemary- looks ready for the Summer already! Lovely collection&#128149;



Thanks for your lovely comment Candysroom 

You know, I had promised the hubby it was time for one-in-one-out when Lily arrived and it was Rosemary I was thinking of for eBay, but then I took this family pic and fell back in love with her.... You're so right, she's perfect for summer - and that is just around the corner, right?!

(Even got permission from him to add an SBS after 'credit-card-changeover-day'. Roll on the 12th Feb!)


----------



## CityChic81

Hi all

I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!

Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005


----------



## Pessie

CityChic81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!
> 
> Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005


Welcome, and congratulations on your lovely mulberry family x


----------



## Louliu71

CityChic81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!
> 
> Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005



Welcome and love your collection!


----------



## Guccig

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome and love your collection!




Lovely collection. Nice colours too


----------



## Madsteph

Hi all,

I'm new to the purse forum and just wanted to say hi! Loving everyone's Mulberry collections! I'm looking to buy my dream Mulberry bag this year which is the mini alexa in Buffalo oak! Fingers crossed! x


----------



## Madsteph

CityChic81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!
> 
> Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005


Your collection is amazing! Very jealous! x


----------



## CityChic81

Thanks everyone! My collection is far from complete.. There are so many I would still like to buy from preloved (slate blue small DR), vintage (Roxanne/Brompton/Molly) to  shiny new ones (sbs in black/hibiscus, a bays hibiscus, shrunken calf pheasant green willow) and many more!

Madsteph, I hope you are able to make your dream purchase this year. x


----------



## arnoldscigar

youngbutbroke said:


> Beautiful bags hun
> 
> Just wondering, what's the name of the large, croc print one in the back? Is it duffle sized?


hi 

its the large del rey in dark sparkle croc print- its about the size of the small clipper. let me know if you want any more pics


----------



## arnoldscigar

gemj83 said:


> Stunning. I love your collection &#128525;


thanks lovely


----------



## saleofcentury

CityChic81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!
> 
> Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005


Gorgeous collection CityChic81! In case you're interested, I've spotted a Raspberry Patent Maggie on eBay UK that finishes in under 12 hours - if you fancy it to match your purse! Not described very well in title and only one bidder at the moment @ £40! Best run it by the authenticators of course; item number is 221677237726


----------



## CityChic81

saleofcentury said:


> Gorgeous collection CityChic81! In case you're interested, I've spotted a Raspberry Patent Maggie on eBay UK that finishes in under 12 hours - if you fancy it to match your purse! Not described very well in title and only one bidder at the moment @ £40! Best run it by the authenticators of course; item number is 221677237726


Thanks SaleofCentury, I spotted the Maggie too, but I think the style was more "of the moment" rather than classic so I decided against it! I can't believe the purse is still going. I'm going to buy the Hibiscus long continental wallet later in the year. I am going to hold my nerve until June... Unless I go through Heathrow again in the next few months!


----------



## saleofcentury

CityChic81 said:


> Thanks SaleofCentury, I spotted the Maggie too, but I think the style was more "of the moment" rather than classic so I decided against it! I can't believe the purse is still going. I'm going to buy the Hibiscus long continental wallet later in the year. I am going to hold my nerve until June... Unless I go through Heathrow again in the next few months!



 true!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CityChic81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!
> 
> Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005



:welcome2:  really lovely family you have there.


----------



## Skater

CityChic81 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I've been reading posts on TPF for a very long time but have only just created an account!
> 
> Here's my Mulberry reveal. I bought my first Mulberry back in 2005


A lovely and varied collection!


----------



## CityChic81

Oops sorry don't seem to be able to delete this post..


----------



## CityChic81

Skater said:


> A lovely and varied collection!





Ukpandagirl said:


> :welcome2:  really lovely family you have there.



Thanks


----------



## Skater

Ok, so here are pics of mine - not including small items like purses.

This is a classic 'slippery slope' collection that started with a single purchase... oh dear!

SDRs in black, oxblood and slate blue (too many but I love all the colours!)
Lilies in black, pebbled beige and indigo (as above - a colour for every occasion though!)
Alexa camera bag in oak (used a lot)




Taupe Bayswater (still think it might be too big so it hasn't been out yet)
Oxblood Cara
Midnight Alexa
Oak Somerset hobo (looks kind of out of place with the rest - may be time to move it on as I use the Alexas a lot)


----------



## MsSJones

Skater said:


> Ok, so here are pics of mine - not including small items like purses.
> 
> This is a classic 'slippery slope' collection that started with a single purchase... oh dear!
> 
> SDRs in black, oxblood and slate blue (too many but I love all the colours!)
> Lilies in black, pebbled beige and indigo (as above - a colour for every occasion though!)
> Alexa camera bag in oak (used a lot)
> View attachment 2898132
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe Bayswater (still think it might be too big so it hasn't been out yet)
> Oxblood Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Somerset hobo (looks kind of out of place with the rest - maybe time to move it on as I use the Alexas a lot)
> View attachment 2898134



Lovely collection!!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Ok, so here are pics of mine - not including small items like purses.
> 
> This is a classic 'slippery slope' collection that started with a single purchase... oh dear!
> 
> SDRs in black, oxblood and slate blue (too many but I love all the colours!)
> Lilies in black, pebbled beige and indigo (as above - a colour for every occasion though!)
> Alexa camera bag in oak (used a lot)
> View attachment 2898132
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe Bayswater (still think it might be too big so it hasn't been out yet)
> Oxblood Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Somerset hobo (looks kind of out of place with the rest - maybe time to move it on as I use the Alexas a lot)
> View attachment 2898134


Love your collection!!


----------



## Ser

Skater said:


> Ok, so here are pics of mine - not including small items like purses.
> 
> This is a classic 'slippery slope' collection that started with a single purchase... oh dear!
> 
> SDRs in black, oxblood and slate blue (too many but I love all the colours!)
> Lilies in black, pebbled beige and indigo (as above - a colour for every occasion though!)
> Alexa camera bag in oak (used a lot)
> View attachment 2898132
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe Bayswater (still think it might be too big so it hasn't been out yet)
> Oxblood Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Somerset hobo (looks kind of out of place with the rest - may be time to move it on as I use the Alexas a lot)
> View attachment 2898134



Beautiful collection. Love your del reys and lilies  quite jealous


----------



## Skater

Thanks ladies


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Great family x


----------



## LadyMoose

Jazmine2smith said:


> Wow how have i never seen this before! Lovely! Do u mind me Asking the actual description- mainly the colour?



She's an outlet only colour I believe, I've just bought the same bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## DiJe40

Skater said:


> Ok, so here are pics of mine - not including small items like purses.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a classic 'slippery slope' collection that started with a single purchase... oh dear!
> 
> 
> 
> SDRs in black, oxblood and slate blue (too many but I love all the colours!)
> 
> Lilies in black, pebbled beige and indigo (as above - a colour for every occasion though!)
> 
> Alexa camera bag in oak (used a lot)
> 
> View attachment 2898132
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe Bayswater (still think it might be too big so it hasn't been out yet)
> 
> Oxblood Cara
> 
> Midnight Alexa
> 
> Oak Somerset hobo (looks kind of out of place with the rest - may be time to move it on as I use the Alexas a lot)
> 
> View attachment 2898134




Nice...love your collection a lot! &#128077;


----------



## Bridgelington

Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm so excited to see so many well informed fashionistas! 

Today I'm enjoying the sunshine with my OS Bayswater


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Bridgelington said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm so excited to see so many well informed fashionistas!
> 
> Today I'm enjoying the sunshine with my OS Bayswater
> View attachment 2899948



Lushbays. Do you have more? If you have a family picture post it here too?


----------



## Bridgelington

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lushbays. Do you have more? If you have a family picture post it here too?





Thanks 

I have an OS Alexa but I'm a pretty tall guy so the smaller Bayswaters don't really suit me (in my opinion)


----------



## Ludmilla

[ QUOTE=Bridgelington;28102959]Thanks 

I have an OS Alexa but I'm a pretty tall guy so the smaller Bayswaters don't really suit me (in my opinion)[/QUOTE]


But Lexies are excellent! My all time favorites! I'd like to see your OS 

And welcome!


----------



## Bridgelington

Thank you! 

I'm just packing to move from London to miami so my stuff is a bit of a jumble. I hate the idea of packing these in my luggage. Wish I could carry all my babies onboard lol. 

Which mulberry's do you have? I'm just starting my collection.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bridgelington said:


> View attachment 2899993
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm just packing to move from London to miami so my stuff is a bit of a jumble. I hate the idea of packing these in my luggage. Wish I could carry all my babies onboard lol.
> 
> Which mulberry's do you have? I'm just starting my collection.




This is a beautiful Alexa. One day I want the oak OS... Haha. I would be anxious to pack them into the luggage. 

I can't speak of a familiy or a collection. I have a regular pickle green Lexy and a small zip around wallet. And that's it.


Enjoy Miami! Guess it is summer over there. Btw. your non Mulberry babies are very pretty, too. :


----------



## Jazmine2smith

Slightly updated family pics I did them separate at they looked slightly cluttered all together! Here goes...











Taa daa...i would list the names and description but I'm sure most of you know- and it might make my post spread over two pages! Lol


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jazmine2smith said:


> Slightly updated family pics I did them separate at they looked slightly cluttered all together! Here goes...
> View attachment 2900057
> 
> View attachment 2900058
> 
> View attachment 2900059
> 
> View attachment 2900060
> 
> View attachment 2900062
> 
> 
> Taa daa...i would list the names and description but I'm sure most of you know- and it might make my post spread over two pages! Lol


Love your collection!! I need to share mine at some point but not ready for the reality check that I don't need more bags!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Jazmine2smith said:


> Slightly updated family pics I did them separate at they looked slightly cluttered all together! Here goes...
> View attachment 2900057
> 
> View attachment 2900058
> 
> View attachment 2900059
> 
> View attachment 2900060
> 
> View attachment 2900062
> 
> 
> Taa daa...i would list the names and description but I'm sure most of you know- and it might make my post spread over two pages! Lol




What a beautiful familiy! But I would never expect anything else. 
I love your fox locks. They are sooo special. May I ask how delicate the leather of the brown one is? I'm eyeing this bag, but I'm a little bit scared to mess it up immediately.
Enjoy them all!


----------



## Pessie

Bridgelington said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new here and I'm so excited to see so many well informed fashionistas!
> 
> Today I'm enjoying the sunshine with my OS Bayswater
> View attachment 2899948


Gorgeous - that's a forever bag!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Jazmine2smith said:


> Slightly updated family pics I did them separate at they looked slightly cluttered all together! Here goes...
> View attachment 2900057
> 
> View attachment 2900058
> 
> View attachment 2900059
> 
> View attachment 2900060
> 
> View attachment 2900062
> 
> 
> Taa daa...i would list the names and description but I'm sure most of you know- and it might make my post spread over two pages! Lol



Lovely family jaz.  

I must do the same and update my photos, as i put my collection on a while ago but its grown substantially  since joining here!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Bridgelington said:


> View attachment 2899993
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm just packing to move from London to miami so my stuff is a bit of a jumble. I hate the idea of packing these in my luggage. Wish I could carry all my babies onboard lol.
> 
> Which mulberry's do you have? I'm just starting my collection.



:welcome2:

That's a great family but be warned hanging out on here will be a slippery slope to more bags!!!


----------



## Bridgelington

Pessie said:


> Gorgeous - that's a forever bag!




Thank you!


----------



## Bridgelington

A collection starts with your first bag and don't worry you'll get your Alexa  

I am trying to figure out how to take all my bags aboard with me haha... 

Thank you again for such kind words


----------



## Bridgelington

Ukpandagirl said:


> :welcome2:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a great family but be warned hanging out on here will be a slippery slope to more bags!!!



I was afraid of that! I've already seen some amazing bags of die for... yikes hehe


----------



## Eskimofo88

Jazmine2smith said:


> Slightly updated family pics I did them separate at they looked slightly cluttered all together! Here goes...
> View attachment 2900057
> 
> View attachment 2900058
> 
> View attachment 2900059
> 
> View attachment 2900060
> 
> View attachment 2900062
> 
> 
> Taa daa...i would list the names and description but I'm sure most of you know- and it might make my post spread over two pages! Lol



This is a fantastic collection! You've got great style


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

I've just bought a glossy goat bayswater in black and would love a step to step guide on the best way to protect the leather and also the best products to use for this particular leather  thank you in advance xxxx


----------



## remainsilly

VictoriaJayne94 said:


> I've just bought a glossy goat bayswater in black and would love a step to step guide on the best way to protect the leather and also the best products to use for this particular leather  thank you in advance xxxx


Try here: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/

Or, perhaps ask mulberry store/site.

I use collonil waterstop spray & leather gel on my black glossy goat. But doesn't seem to need as often as nvt, etc.


----------



## MinPinLollipop

Here is a picture of my Mulberry Collection. I've been planning on doing this for ages but have only just got round to it.


----------



## Ser

MinPinLollipop said:


> Here is a picture of my Mulberry Collection. I've been planning on doing this for ages but have only just got round to it.



Lovely family  I especially love your oak lily. What colour is your bays? Graphite? It reminds me of my mouse grey ew bays


----------



## MinPinLollipop

Ser said:


> Lovely family  I especially love your oak lily. What colour is your bays? Graphite? It reminds me of my mouse grey ew bays



Thank you! My Bays is in Evergreen. I bought it in the most recent Christmas Sale.


----------



## Ser

MinPinLollipop said:


> Thank you! My Bays is in Evergreen. I bought it in the most recent Christmas Sale.



Oh I wasn't sure about the colour. It's lovely


----------



## Louliu71

Jazmine2smith said:


> Slightly updated family pics I did them separate at they looked slightly cluttered all together! Here goes...
> View attachment 2900057
> 
> View attachment 2900058
> 
> View attachment 2900059
> 
> View attachment 2900060
> 
> View attachment 2900062
> 
> 
> Taa daa...i would list the names and description but I'm sure most of you know- and it might make my post spread over two pages! Lol





MinPinLollipop said:


> Here is a picture of my Mulberry Collection. I've been planning on doing this for ages but have only just got round to it.





Bridgelington said:


> View attachment 2899993
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I'm just packing to move from London to miami so my stuff is a bit of a jumble. I hate the idea of packing these in my luggage. Wish I could carry all my babies onboard lol.
> 
> Which mulberry's do you have? I'm just starting my collection.





Skater said:


> Ok, so here are pics of mine - not including small items like purses.
> 
> This is a classic 'slippery slope' collection that started with a single purchase... oh dear!
> 
> SDRs in black, oxblood and slate blue (too many but I love all the colours!)
> Lilies in black, pebbled beige and indigo (as above - a colour for every occasion though!)
> Alexa camera bag in oak (used a lot)
> View attachment 2898132
> 
> 
> 
> Taupe Bayswater (still think it might be too big so it hasn't been out yet)
> Oxblood Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Somerset hobo (looks kind of out of place with the rest - may be time to move it on as I use the Alexas a lot)
> View attachment 2898134





saleofcentury said:


> Loving browsing through all these happy families!
> 
> My first family portrait  All bar one are preloved and a bit of an eclectic mix....
> 
> Gunmetal Sparkle Alexa Hobo with made to measure Samorga liner.
> 
> Large Antony, not sure of the official colour but it's a lovely burgundy with silver postman's lock.
> 
> Chocolate Emmy with oak trim and cute little matching postman's lock keyring / bag charm.
> 
> Oak Leopard Mitzy with matching pouch and Greta keyring / bag charm.
> 
> Rosemary Rio in coconut/tan/oak.
> 
> Loopy Leopard patent Lily - the newest to me and was love at first sight - she's coming out for dinner tonight!
> 
> Rosie (I think that's her name!) shoulder bag in a tan & brown animal print - this was new from York Outlet.
> 
> Itching to add an SBS next, maybe in that fab red onion colour. Or maybe I'll go sensible & look out for oak, as I feel I'm missing some oak in the household!
> 
> The only one who left was my first ever Mulberry - a new purchase from York Outlet a couple of years ago. Regular Alexa in Furry Bark print. Unfortunately her postman's lock clasp snapped clean off after about four months  She went back for a refund & set me off on the preloved route. Much better to get 2 or 3 bags for the price of a newbie!



All amazing collections ...... Safe trip bridgelington for you your Mulbs!


----------



## Izzy48

A tPF friend asked me to post a picture of my Mulberry bags several of which are with my daughter. Even though they were given to her own loan they are hers to keep. Since there is a lot of money involved, I would like to say something to the younger members of the Forum. My career was established years ago and it took a long time to be able to spend money on things like high end bags. Please don't put yourself in a position to build up a large debt to purchase things like this. It isn't worth it. I didn't and I'm telling you the same thing I would tell my daughter. Enough said. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Two pictures both poorly done due to me showing Mulberry. The list:

The Alexa's -grey, midnight, oak and one of the greens

Willow, small-,ballet pink and taupe 

Double zip tote: black and red 

Bayswater - aubergine

Kensington panel- black and blue 

Wallets or purses and Aquarius fobs 

Locked cosmetic purses


----------



## VictoriaJayne94

Izzy48 said:


> A tPF friend asked me to post a picture of my Mulberry bags several of which are with my daughter. Even though they were given to her own loan they are hers to keep. Since there is a lot of money involved, I would like to say something to the younger members of the Forum. My career was established years ago and it took a long time to be able to spend money on things like high end bags. Please don't put yourself in a position to build up a large debt to purchase things like this. It isn't worth it. I didn't and I'm telling you the same thing I would tell my daughter. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912586
> View attachment 2912587
> 
> 
> 
> Two pictures both poorly done due to me showing Mulberry.




You must be so proud of your collection! I agree only buy the bags when you can afford them or save up for them, their more special then as you know all of your hard work has paid off &#128512;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Izzy48 said:


> A tPF friend asked me to post a picture of my Mulberry bags several of which are with my daughter. Even though they were given to her own loan they are hers to keep. Since there is a lot of money involved, I would like to say something to the younger members of the Forum. My career was established years ago and it took a long time to be able to spend money on things like high end bags. Please don't put yourself in a position to build up a large debt to purchase things like this. It isn't worth it. I didn't and I'm telling you the same thing I would tell my daughter. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912586
> View attachment 2912587
> 
> 
> 
> Two pictures both poorly done due to me showing Mulberry. The list:
> 
> The Alexa's -grey, midnight, oak and one of the greens
> 
> Willow, small-,ballet pink and taupe
> 
> Double zip tote: black and red
> 
> Bayswater - aubergine
> 
> Kensington panel- black and blue
> 
> Wallets or purses and Aquarius fobs
> 
> Locked cosmetic purses



I agree. Good point well made. Lovely family photos 
L


----------



## skyqueen

Izzy48 said:


> A tPF friend asked me to post a picture of my Mulberry bags several of which are with my daughter. Even though they were given to her own loan they are hers to keep. Since there is a lot of money involved, I would like to say something to the younger members of the Forum. My career was established years ago and it took a long time to be able to spend money on things like high end bags. Please don't put yourself in a position to build up a large debt to purchase things like this. It isn't worth it. I didn't and I'm telling you the same thing I would tell my daughter. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912586
> View attachment 2912587
> 
> 
> 
> Two pictures both poorly done due to me showing Mulberry. The list:
> 
> The Alexa's -grey, midnight, oak and one of the greens
> 
> Willow, small-,ballet pink and taupe
> 
> Double zip tote: black and red
> 
> Bayswater - aubergine
> 
> Kensington panel- black and blue
> 
> Wallets or purses and Aquarius fobs
> 
> Locked cosmetic purses


Wise words, Izzy!
Fabulous collection but I especially love that Kensington Panel bag. 
Oh la la!!!


----------



## Pessie

Izzy48 said:


> A tPF friend asked me to post a picture of my Mulberry bags several of which are with my daughter. Even though they were given to her own loan they are hers to keep. Since there is a lot of money involved, I would like to say something to the younger members of the Forum. My career was established years ago and it took a long time to be able to spend money on things like high end bags. Please don't put yourself in a position to build up a large debt to purchase things like this. It isn't worth it. I didn't and I'm telling you the same thing I would tell my daughter. Enough said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912586
> View attachment 2912587
> 
> 
> 
> Two pictures both poorly done due to me showing Mulberry. The list:
> 
> The Alexa's -grey, midnight, oak and one of the greens
> 
> Willow, small-,ballet pink and taupe
> 
> Double zip tote: black and red
> 
> Bayswater - aubergine
> 
> Kensington panel- black and blue
> 
> Wallets or purses and Aquarius fobs
> 
> Locked cosmetic purses


Kind words Izzy xx


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Not sure it's about young people though... Most people buy with credit and are careless...  But all personal choice isn't it...


----------



## jazmini

I have only one 
The Blossom Pochette in mandarin


----------



## lala234

hello!
i am new to this!!
i love my mulberrys i have black bayswater, daria clutch , and a pink charlie one!!
im wanting a tessie in oak, i love them.. although john lewis have tan and oak and i can't find the tan any where else!
does anyone have any pics of the Tessie tote they can show me??
thanks xxx


----------



## MADD APPLES

I love the red it's gorgeous


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jazmini said:


> I have only one
> The Blossom Pochette in mandarin



One is fine as we all started somewhere! She's beautiful and I hope you love carrying her!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

lala234 said:


> hello!
> i am new to this!!
> i love my mulberrys i have black bayswater, daria clutch , and a pink charlie one!!
> im wanting a tessie in oak, i love them.. although john lewis have tan and oak and i can't find the tan any where else!
> does anyone have any pics of the Tessie tote they can show me??
> thanks xxx



:welcome2:


----------



## Izzy48

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Not sure it's about young people though... Most people buy with credit and are careless...  But all personal choice isn't it...




A fair and good point. Just hate to see young people starting out get into financial trouble.


----------



## jazmini

Ukpandagirl said:


> One is fine as we all started somewhere! She's beautiful and I hope you love carrying her!



Thank you


----------



## Izzy48

jazmini said:


> I have only one
> The Blossom Pochette in mandarin



I love this and the color. A perfect start and I know how proud you must feel!


----------



## jazmini

Izzy48 said:


> I love this and the color. A perfect start and I know how proud you must feel!



Thank you


----------



## BLee19x

Yay my first family post!! 
Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;

Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..) 
Oxblood tessie tote
Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523 
Dark blush medium Lily! 

&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## moonriver99

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377


swooooon! oh I do love the look of them together - a classic collection, well done! the tessie tote looks like it has a kind of aubergine shade? I tried on the tessie tote in store and the leather is one of the best I've ever seen - so lush!! sadly the tote looked too big on my petite frame and I don't usually carry around that much anyway!


----------



## Ser

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377



Lovely family  the blush is such a gorgeous colour. I loved the bryn in blush but missed out!!


----------



## Mayfly285

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377



What a lovely family pic, BLee! Fab range of colours and styles - something for everything!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377



All gorgeous peices. Beautiful first family photo!! &#128525;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;


----------



## BLee19x

Aww thanks everyone!! 
Am feeling so lucky looking at them together &#128525; 
Yes the tessie tote is in oxblood and she does look different shades in different lights  

Xx


----------



## BLee19x

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;




Wow! Something tells me you liked this collection?&#128521; hahaha. So unusual!! Xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Yep, lost the plot for this lot so had to hunt around to find them all! So glad I have them now, I fell in love with them because of TPF ... It's a slippery slop being on here lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;




There is so much spring in this picture!  lovely...


----------



## Ludmilla

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377




A very nice family. I like them all. Enjoy them.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

The older ladies of my family!


----------



## MinPinLollipop

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;



Magnificent! XXX


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> The older ladies of my family!




Lovely........ Where's the rest?


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;



What a gorgeous spring floral bouquet, Ukpandagirl!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ukpandagirl said:


> The older ladies of my family!



Older, but still very classy! I love the "face" on your ginger lady - can you remind me of the style? I'm thinking Alana, or Emmy, but then again ...


----------



## Eskimofo88

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;



This is so cute! Perfect for spring


----------



## BLee19x

Ludmilla said:


> A very nice family. I like them all. Enjoy them.




Thank you!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Eskimofo88 said:


> This is so cute! Perfect for spring


Thanks for your lovely words ladies. I had some time without kids and DH to have a big cleaning session and I'm nourished and buffed out.  

Am planning a new full family photo soon! &#128512;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ludmilla said:


> There is so much spring in this picture!  lovely...





MinPinLollipop said:


> Magnificent! XXX





Louliu71 said:


> Lovely........ Where's the rest?





Mayfly285 said:


> What a gorgeous spring floral bouquet, Ukpandagirl!





Mayfly285 said:


> Older, but still very classy! I love the "face" on your ginger lady - can you remind me of the style? I'm thinking Alana, or Emmy, but then again ...



She's an Alana in oak ... You were right first time! 




Eskimofo88 said:


> This is so cute! Perfect for spring



Thanks ladies


----------



## LoupyLou

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377



This is a beautiful family 

Love that Lily


----------



## LoupyLou

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;



Wow


----------



## Taimi

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377




What a lovely collection! Especially I love that dark blush lily!  And I totally understand that the collection may grow quite fast at the beginning... Guilty as charged myself!


----------



## Taimi

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;



WOW indeed!


----------



## Norrsken

Here is my small family. Hopefully soon joined by a Lily for a pop of colour in time for spring! &#128522;

The Bays is how oak looks after 5 years of being hauled through rain and snow, I'm not very careful with my bags I'm afraid &#9786;&#65039;.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Norrsken said:


> Here is my small family. Hopefully soon joined by a Lily for a pop of colour in time for spring! &#128522;
> 
> The Bays is how oak looks after 5 years of being hauled through rain and snow, I'm not very careful with my bags I'm afraid &#9786;&#65039;.



All gorgeous! Love your family &#128513;


----------



## Norrsken

Thank you! &#128522; I've tried to branch out and look at other brands, but I get sucked back in every season &#128518;


----------



## Louliu71

Norrsken said:


> Here is my small family. Hopefully soon joined by a Lily for a pop of colour in time for spring! &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> The Bays is how oak looks after 5 years of being hauled through rain and snow, I'm not very careful with my bags I'm afraid &#9786;&#65039;.




Lovely collection, that Suffolk looks amazing! Know what you mean about being sucked in


----------



## Izzy48

Ukpandagirl said:


> My scribble family - cleaned today for their spring outings! &#128515;


What a lovely grouping of Mulberry!


----------



## BLee19x

Norrsken said:


> Here is my small family. Hopefully soon joined by a Lily for a pop of colour in time for spring! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> The Bays is how oak looks after 5 years of being hauled through rain and snow, I'm not very careful with my bags I'm afraid [emoji5]&#65039;.




Thank you! The dark blush Lily is my newest member! 
I love your family! Lovely bags x


----------



## Norrsken

BLee19x said:


> Thank you! The dark blush Lily is my newest member!
> I love your family! Lovely bags x



Thank you &#128522;. The dark blush is beautiful!


----------



## batfish

Norrsken said:


> Here is my small family. Hopefully soon joined by a Lily for a pop of colour in time for spring! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> The Bays is how oak looks after 5 years of being hauled through rain and snow, I'm not very careful with my bags I'm afraid [emoji5]&#65039;.




Lovely. Your oak bays looks great despite 5 years of rain and snow.


----------



## Barneycat

My tiny little Mulberry collection...


----------



## elvisfan4life

Norrsken said:


> Here is my small family. Hopefully soon joined by a Lily for a pop of colour in time for spring! &#128522;
> 
> The Bays is how oak looks after 5 years of being hauled through rain and snow, I'm not very careful with my bags I'm afraid &#9786;&#65039;.



Red or green or blue lily would be just the pop of colour..love your oakie


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops [emoji87]
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match[emoji39])
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 2919377




You have a wonderful collection already! I'm swooning over the dark blush lily and the oxblood tote. Gorgeous!


----------



## StricklandN

Hello first post, I do not think this is real as it feels slightly too rigid but what do you think?


----------



## Ludmilla

StricklandN said:


> Hello first post, I do not think this is real as it feels slightly too rigid but what do you think?



You should post this here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...berry-please-read-post-1-first-894086-85.html

The ladies are very helpful.


----------



## emgreer

My first Mulberry! Yea!


----------



## Ludmilla

emgreer said:


> My first Mulberry! Yea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921887
> View attachment 2921888




What a beautiful red. Enjoy!


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> What a beautiful red. Enjoy!


+ 1 I'm loving this red too


----------



## Ukpandagirl

emgreer said:


> My first Mulberry! Yea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921887
> View attachment 2921888



Woooh, lovely splash of colour there, great first mulberry. Enjoy!!!&#128512;


----------



## BLee19x

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> You have a wonderful collection already! I'm swooning over the dark blush lily and the oxblood tote. Gorgeous!




Thank you!! I am very lucky with my lovely collection [emoji38][emoji87]


----------



## Norrsken

elvisfan4life said:


> Red or green or blue lily would be just the pop of colour..love your oakie



Thank you! I've been eyeing the hibiscus, keeping my fingers crossed for the sale in june &#128538;&#128522;


----------



## lala234

emgreer said:


> My first Mulberry! Yea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2921887
> View attachment 2921888



this is beautiful!!! i have this in tan!! love love the colour bet it brightens up any outfit


----------



## lala234

LaPetiteDanoise said:


> You have a wonderful collection already! I'm swooning over the dark blush lily and the oxblood tote. Gorgeous!


Wow this is beautiful!! always a good excuse to buy a purse if you have the bag  its a great collection i am after a Tessie i was thinking oak but quite liking the oxblood now!! any advice!?


----------



## mjr100

I only have one mulberry and love seeing how many some of you have and how long you have collected them over.


----------



## MiniMabel

mjr100 said:


> I only have one mulberry and love seeing how many some of you have and how long you have collected them over.



Hi and welcome!   Don't be shy, add a pic of your first Mulberry!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

mjr100 said:


> I only have one mulberry and love seeing how many some of you have and how long you have collected them over.



We all started with one   I'd really like to see yours if you'd share it??


----------



## mjr100

Here is my only mulberry  but hope to add to this soon    Old style Kensington in Darwin leather. I did have a Joni large messenger in Napa leather  but just  too big. .


----------



## BLee19x

lala234 said:


> Wow this is beautiful!! always a good excuse to buy a purse if you have the bag  its a great collection i am after a Tessie i was thinking oak but quite liking the oxblood now!! any advice!?




Hiya, not sure if this was meant for me? 
The Oxblood Tessie tote is what I have (pictured from this original quote) and she's simply stunning in my opinion. I LOVE oxblood. Most of my family and friends prefer my oxblood out of my collection  xx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

mjr100 said:


> Here is my only mulberry  but hope to add to this soon    Old style Kensington in Darwin leather. I did have a Joni large messenger in Napa leather  but just  too big. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2924805



What a lovely first mulb.  I really like this design and I know a fair few on here have them. The leather from this era is one of the best in my opinion.  I have a Darwin bays that's still getting used.... Thanks for sharing her. What's your next bag going to be then, or are you still planning??


----------



## mjr100

I really don't know. I do love Darwin leather and for styles I like in particular . Bayswater mini, Bryn, Daria  so my head is all over the place.  Thanks for your response Groucho  , really nice of you


----------



## Minimulberry27

My happy little family x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Minimulberry27 said:


> My happy little family x



Lovely collection. Is that a pavement grey mini Alexa ?


----------



## Minimulberry27

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely collection. Is that a pavement grey mini Alexa ?



Thank you! Its a slate blue Alexa x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Minimulberry27 said:


> Thank you! Its a slate blue Alexa x



Its v nice. Ive got a soft spot for the mini Alexa


----------



## Minimulberry27

It's my favourate out my collection. I want a willow next in a nice bright colour but I think that will have to wait quite a while as I think I'm spoilt enough &#128563; x


----------



## Candysroom

Minimulberry27 said:


> My happy little family x




Beautifully chosen!


----------



## Ser

Minimulberry27 said:


> My happy little family x



Lovely family  How do you find your mini lily?


----------



## Minimulberry27

Ser said:


> Lovely family  How do you find your mini lily?



Thank you &#128522;. I have only had the mini Lily since January so only used her once but fitted my iPhone 6, keys and lipsticks in it with ease and it's got a few card slots built in which is fab.


----------



## Minimulberry27

Thank you &#9786;&#65039; X


----------



## Minimulberry27

Candysroom said:


> Beautifully chosen!



Thank you &#9786;&#65039;. I love your red bays it's gorgeous! I really want a red bag next x


----------



## Tuned83

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops [emoji87]
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match[emoji39])
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 2919377




The colours of ur bags together r gorgeous. I'm tempted by ur pink lily and I don't even like pink.


----------



## Ser

Minimulberry27 said:


> Thank you &#128522;. I have only had the mini Lily since January so only used her once but fitted my iPhone 6, keys and lipsticks in it with ease and it's got a few card slots built in which is fab.



I'm considering a mini lily for my honeymoon, as I won't need a lot when out on an evening. Possibly in cream or metallic mushroom! Can't decide! Decisions decisions!!


----------



## BLee19x

Tuned83 said:


> The colours of ur bags together r gorgeous. I'm tempted by ur pink lily and I don't even like pink.




Thank you! 
I think they look lovely together too but I am most likely biased! [emoji87] 
I was in cath kidston today and all the staff were in awe of my dark blush Lily! I was getting 21Q's and when asked where it was from and I said mulberry they all gathered around me. Felt embarrassed but pleased at the same time! Haha. She does grab the most attention compared to my mulberry totes! [emoji51] xx


----------



## LoupyLou

BLee19x said:


> Thank you!
> I think they look lovely together too but I am most likely biased! [emoji87]
> I was in cath kidston today and all the staff were in awe of my dark blush Lily! I was getting 21Q's and when asked where it was from and I said mulberry they all gathered around me. Felt embarrassed but pleased at the same time! Haha. She does grab the most attention compared to my mulberry totes! [emoji51] xx



There is definitely something about this bag!!! It's lured me in!


----------



## BLee19x

LoupyLou said:


> There is definitely something about this bag!!! It's lured me in!




Aww thank you! The colour really is stunning. 
It was a lovely reaction from the staff as I have never received such a reaction to my bag before hahha. I did feel a tad flustered as the store was quite busy haha. Didn't want to sound 'braggy' I was panicking and got all rambly talking about outlets when I didn't even get her from an outlet haha![emoji23]xx


----------



## Caityrose28

BLee19x said:


> Yay my first family post!!
> Been 'collecting' since October... Oops &#128586;
> 
> Oak Dorset tote (regular size I think..)
> Oxblood tessie tote
> Oxblood continental wallet (to match&#128523
> Dark blush medium Lily!
> 
> &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;
> 
> View attachment 2919377


Love your collection, it's gorgeous! I have a bayswater clutch in dark blush and just love the colour but sometimes feel like I wish I had a larger bag in the same colour so I could get more use out of it! We're clearly both lovers of pink Mulberry bags as we are now both on the hunt for ballet pink items!!! xx


----------



## BLee19x

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Love your collection, it's gorgeous! I have a bayswater clutch in dark blush and just love the colour but sometimes feel like I wish I had a larger bag in the same colour so I could get more use out of it! We're clearly both lovers of pink Mulberry bags as we are now both on the hunt for ballet pink items!!! xx




Ooh yes! Pink is my absolute favourite colour ever. However usually with my bags or expensive items I tend to lean towards more classic colours but I couldn't resist this dark blush baby! And yes, as for the ballet pink --the small willow in this colour was the first mulberry I fell in love with but could just never justify the price at this point in time!! Even an outlet price it might be too much, but in comparison, a bargain I guess! Hope we get them! But I also hope they don't come to the outlets until the end of the year so I have enough time to save! Otherwise I have no clue what I'll do [emoji20] xx


----------



## lala234

daria clutch, bayswater clutch and bayswater  and my scarf looking out for another scarf love it x


----------



## lala234

lala234 said:


> daria clutch, bayswater clutch and bayswater  and my scarf looking out for another scarf love it x



forgot my purse!!


----------



## Louliu71

lala234 said:


> daria clutch, bayswater clutch and bayswater  and my scarf looking out for another scarf love it x




Lovely family, is that a Tamara? I'm after the one from a/w 2014.


----------



## Candysroom

My two shades of grey!

Graphite Bays with mole grey sparkle heart

Mole Grey Small Bayswater Satchel


----------



## lala234

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely family, is that a Tamara? I'm after the one from a/w 2014.



It's not the tamara very similar but the trees are bigger so quite similar they are lovely I get complements every time I leave the house in it!!


----------



## lala234

Candysroom said:


> My two shades of grey!
> 
> Graphite Bays with mole grey sparkle heart
> 
> Mole Grey Small Bayswater Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2930398


Love them both but love live the small one!! Gorgeous bags x


----------



## Ria2011

lala234 said:


> daria clutch, bayswater clutch and bayswater  and my scarf looking out for another scarf love it x


Lovely collection and completely agree about the scarf; I have grey marl & rum and they're sooooo warm!


----------



## Ria2011

Candysroom said:


> My two shades of grey!
> 
> Graphite Bays with mole grey sparkle heart
> 
> Mole Grey Small Bayswater Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2930398


Gorgeous, I love grey and your SBS is a beaut Candysroom!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

New additions


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Black shrunken calf alexa


----------



## Skater

Candysroom said:


> My two shades of grey!
> 
> Graphite Bays with mole grey sparkle heart
> 
> Mole Grey Small Bayswater Satchel
> 
> View attachment 2930398


Wow - the SBS looks lovely in mole grey!


----------



## lozloz1

My one and only Mulberry item, a gorgeous bow continental wallet in Black. It has black lining yet I've seen pictures of them with pink lining - was the black lining outlet only? And can anyone tell me if this size fits in a lily (and if so which size/s) - next on my wishlist?


----------



## LaPetiteDanoise

lozloz1 said:


> My one and only Mulberry item, a gorgeous bow continental wallet in Black. It has black lining yet I've seen pictures of them with pink lining - was the black lining outlet only? And can anyone tell me if this size fits in a lily (and if so which size/s) - next on my wishlist?




Only think that would fit into the medium lily [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

lozloz1 said:


> My one and only Mulberry item, a gorgeous bow continental wallet in Black. It has black lining yet I've seen pictures of them with pink lining - was the black lining outlet only? And can anyone tell me if this size fits in a lily (and if so which size/s) - next on my wishlist?



I agree with the other comment definitely medium only,I have the same purse it's v cute


----------



## LoupyLou

lozloz1 said:


> My one and only Mulberry item, a gorgeous bow continental wallet in Black. It has black lining yet I've seen pictures of them with pink lining - was the black lining outlet only? And can anyone tell me if this size fits in a lily (and if so which size/s) - next on my wishlist?



I don't know what size that purse is but I was surprised when I could get my Ted Baker in my regular Lily.


----------



## LoupyLou

Stupid iPad didn't load th either photo's here they are to give you an idea...


----------



## LoupyLou

And...


----------



## lozloz1

LoupyLou said:


> I don't know what size that purse is but I was surprised when I could get my Ted Baker in my regular Lily.



Thank you for taking the time to do pictures  If I do get a lily I might have to buy another purse then - what a shame!


----------



## LoupyLou

lozloz1 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to do pictures  If I do get a lily I might have to buy another purse then - what a shame!



No problem, I got to play with my Lily and that's never a bad thing! 

I admit I was mildly disappointed when the purse fit!


----------



## DiJe40

I don't know if the tree zip around wallet is the same size as your wallet, but mine fits in a Lily with my iphone and keys.


----------



## lala234

I have just ordered red medium lily online!!! I am too excited !!!!!!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

lala234 said:


> I have just ordered red medium lily online!!! I am too excited !!!!!!!



Is it hibiscus?


----------



## lala234

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Is it hibiscus?



Yep!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

I'm.off to bicester tomorrow no.doubt will be a purchase, look.forward to your reveal!!!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

My family


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

..


----------



## janni8080

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..



Amazing collection!


----------



## Candysroom

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..




Beautiful, so many lovely choices!


----------



## Guccig

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..




Wow - Gorgeous collection


----------



## Ukpandagirl

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..



Stunning bags. Love the selection.


----------



## CPrincessUK

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..



Beautiful!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Black shrunken calf alexa



This is so pretty!


----------



## colony

Had a bag inventory and took this crazy pic! 
Mulberrys in there too (Alexa not present due to broken poppers!) &#128546;.


----------



## colony

From top left to right...

Vivienne Westwood duffel bag, Vivienne Westwood pink bow bag, Prada black leather shopper.

Mulberry black large Bryn, Mulberry gold leopard Lily, Follie Follie Orange tap bag, Mulberry leopard scotchgrain Clipper. 

M Missoni zig zag shoulder bag, Jimmy Choo neon yellow clutch. 

WTF speech bubble shoulder bag, Michael Kors wicker clutch, skull back pack, Alexander Wang Rocco with rose gold hardwear.

Michael Kors phone purse, French Connection clutch, D&G quilted shoulder bag, 

Mulberry sparkle tweed mini Daria, Miu Miu lambskin clutch, LK Bennett suede shoulder bag, Michael Kors Selma.


----------



## Mulbs

Here's my mulberry family minus accessories and large daria hobo. The family includes oak nvt bayswater, black glossy goat bayswater, nightshade blue patent holiday bayswater, black NVT East west bayswater, oak antony, black soft grain medium Lily, oxblood tessie satchel, black shrunken calf small bayswater buckle, metallic mushroom regular Lily, oak regular Lily.

Pretty happy with collection but would love a pop of a colour!


----------



## Pessie

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2955311
> 
> 
> Here's my mulberry family minus accessories and large daria hobo. The family includes oak nvt bayswater, black glossy goat bayswater, nightshade blue patent holiday bayswater, black NVT East west bayswater, oak antony, black soft grain medium Lily, oxblood tessie satchel, black shrunken calf small bayswater buckle, metallic mushroom regular Lily, oak regular Lily.
> 
> Pretty happy with collection but would love a pop of a colour!


I love every one of these, congratulations on a lovely collection x


----------



## Mulbs

Thanks Pessie! It's taken a while to build a collection that I love. Hoping I can stop buying now!![emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2955311
> 
> 
> Here's my mulberry family minus accessories and large daria hobo. The family includes oak nvt bayswater, black glossy goat bayswater, nightshade blue patent holiday bayswater, black NVT East west bayswater, oak antony, black soft grain medium Lily, oxblood tessie satchel, black shrunken calf small bayswater buckle, metallic mushroom regular Lily, oak regular Lily.
> 
> Pretty happy with collection but would love a pop of a colour!




Lovely collection! All very classy


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2955311
> 
> 
> Here's my mulberry family minus accessories and large daria hobo. The family includes oak nvt bayswater, black glossy goat bayswater, nightshade blue patent holiday bayswater, black NVT East west bayswater, oak antony, black soft grain medium Lily, oxblood tessie satchel, black shrunken calf small bayswater buckle, metallic mushroom regular Lily, oak regular Lily.
> 
> Pretty happy with collection but would love a pop of a colour!



Fabulous collection..and yes a red or emerald bag needed!!!


----------



## Ser

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2955311
> 
> 
> Here's my mulberry family minus accessories and large daria hobo. The family includes oak nvt bayswater, black glossy goat bayswater, nightshade blue patent holiday bayswater, black NVT East west bayswater, oak antony, black soft grain medium Lily, oxblood tessie satchel, black shrunken calf small bayswater buckle, metallic mushroom regular Lily, oak regular Lily.
> 
> Pretty happy with collection but would love a pop of a colour!



Gorgeous collection!! Very jealous of your oak and metallic mushroom lily!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbs said:


> View attachment 2955311
> 
> 
> Here's my mulberry family minus accessories and large daria hobo. The family includes oak nvt bayswater, black glossy goat bayswater, nightshade blue patent holiday bayswater, black NVT East west bayswater, oak antony, black soft grain medium Lily, oxblood tessie satchel, black shrunken calf small bayswater buckle, metallic mushroom regular Lily, oak regular Lily.
> 
> Pretty happy with collection but would love a pop of a colour!



Loving all your collection


----------



## Mulbs

Louliu71 said:


> Lovely collection! All very classy



Thanks Louliu! That's a nice way of describing my family


----------



## Mulbs

elvisfan4life said:


> Fabulous collection..and yes a red or emerald bag needed!!!



Thanks elvisfan4life! I agree with your suggestion. I might just have to go for red AND emerald!&#128512;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulbs said:


> Thanks elvisfan4life! I agree with your suggestion. I might just have to go for red AND emerald!&#128512;



Love it!!!!


----------



## Mulbs

Ukpandagirl said:


> Loving all your collection


 
Thanks! I think we are bag twins with the small bayswater buckle


----------



## Mulbs

Ser said:


> Gorgeous collection!! Very jealous of your oak and metallic mushroom lily!!



Thanks! I know the feeling. There are some very lovely families on here! X


----------



## janni8080

My mini family


----------



## Mulbs

Lovely family. I think a midnight Bays would be right at home there! &#128077;&#128522;


----------



## janni8080

Mulbs said:


> Lovely family. I think a midnight Bays would be right at home there! &#128077;&#128522;



I totally agree, but my I'm sure my husband wouldn't


----------



## CPrincessUK

janni8080 said:


> I totally agree, but my I'm sure my husband wouldn't



Haha. Husbands never agree!! Lovely collection.


----------



## Bagchamp

janni8080 said:


> My mini family




Lovely collection. Something for all occasions  [emoji106]


----------



## Louliu71

janni8080 said:


> My mini family




Lovely family


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbs said:


> Thanks! I think we are bag twins with the small bayswater buckle



We are indeed bag twins. Is that a black crackle bays in there???


----------



## Ukpandagirl

janni8080 said:


> My mini family



Small but perfectly formed I'd say. Really lovely pieces.  Am still longing for an SBS but am back on the sofa again.... Eek! X


----------



## janni8080

Bagchamp said:


> Lovely collection. Something for all occasions  [emoji106]











Louliu71 said:


> Lovely family



Thanks


----------



## janni8080

Ukpandagirl said:


> Small but perfectly formed I'd say. Really lovely pieces.  Am still longing for an SBS but am back on the sofa again.... Eek! X



Thanks! The sbs is great for when I need to be handsfree with the kids X


----------



## Mayfly285

janni8080 said:


> My mini family



Who's who on here, janni? I can see glossy taupe and choc Bayswaters. Is that a choc SBS? And what is the fourth? My phone is playing up and I can't see the bottom half of the photo very clearly! :O


----------



## janni8080

Mayfly285 said:


> Who's who on here, janni? I can see glossy taupe and choc Bayswaters. Is that a choc SBS? And what is the fourth? My phone is playing up and I can't see the bottom half of the photo very clearly! :O



Yes it's a chocolate sbs and the Cecily flower


----------



## Mulbs

Ukpandagirl said:


> We are indeed bag twins. Is that a black crackle bays in there???




No it's a nightshade blue patent bayswater. I love the black crackled bays though![emoji4]


----------



## J_lou

janni8080 said:


> My mini family




Very envious of your Cecily flower! I have the mini version xxx


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbs said:


> No it's a nightshade blue patent bayswater. I love the black crackled bays though![emoji4]



Looks lovely on the photo.... Must do a new full family photo soon me thinks....  x


----------



## janni8080

J_lou said:


> Very envious of your Cecily flower! I have the mini version xxx



I regret buying this one, I'm going to sell it on when I have the chance. I've only used it once since I have bought it X


----------



## Mulbs

Ukpandagirl said:


> Looks lovely on the photo.... Must do a new full family photo soon me thinks....  x



Thank you. It's one of my favourites - has a crackled appearance and is quite a stunner! I look forward to seeing your family photo. You have a few beauties yourself! &#128522;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbs said:


> Thank you. It's one of my favourites - has a crackled appearance and is quite a stunner! I look forward to seeing your family photo. You have a few beauties yourself! &#128522;



I'd like to see one like that IRL - am awaiting a new to be me bays so once I have her, I will get them all together..


----------



## Nanalovelin

janni8080 said:


> My mini family


A big fan of Mulberry is found :lolots:


----------



## Nanalovelin

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> ..


Super fan here!!!!!


----------



## janni8080

Nanalovelin said:


> A big fan of Mulberry is found :lolots:



I've sold my Cecily to find a midnight bayswater and that's me done for now


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

My updated family (excl the non Mulberry). I recently rehomed quite a large part of my family but have replaced with 2 new M members.


----------



## CPrincessUK

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My updated family (excl the non Mulberry). I recently rehomed quite a large part of my family but have replaced with 2 new M members.
> View attachment 2963094


lovely collection. Stunning lily bags


----------



## DiJe40

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My updated family (excl the non Mulberry). I recently rehomed quite a large part of my family but have replaced with 2 new M members.
> View attachment 2963094




Lovely family..


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My updated family (excl the non Mulberry). I recently rehomed quite a large part of my family but have replaced with 2 new M members.
> View attachment 2963094



Fantastic family.... Great collection.


----------



## Amerha Princess

Love your family they are all stunning that min cara is just fab!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thanks ladies


----------



## jp23

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My updated family (excl the non Mulberry). I recently rehomed quite a large part of my family but have replaced with 2 new M members.
> View attachment 2963094




I too recently rehomed at least half my collection and reinvested in exploring other brands. Sad but I just don't like where the brand has been going recently, haven't been in love with anything new except the cara. I would love to see your other bags Im so curious as to what the other girls have been dabbling in, I know quite a few who are doing the same!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

jp23 said:


> I too recently rehomed at least half my collection and reinvested in exploring other brands. Sad but I just don't like where the brand has been going recently, haven't been in love with anything new except the cara. I would love to see your other bags Im so curious as to what the other girls have been dabbling in, I know quite a few who are doing the same!




I'll take a pic of the full family sometimes  I rehomed more than half of my collection & at one point thought that I would just keep the medium Lily in black nickel. But when OH found out I was thinking of rehoming so many incl the emerald lizard print Del Rey & Red lizard print bays shoulder, he said NO. Lol. Then I had all my bags out to review & I guess fell in love with the brand all over again. 
Like you JP, nothing in the recent collections really caught my eyes, except Cara, which I hated when it first came out. I think a medium may be joining my family soon but that's all M for me. Unless the metallic mushroom medium Lily suddenly appears [emoji74] well at this rate, it's definitely one in & more than one out.


----------



## handbagahholic

LittlemissPeppa said:


> I'll take a pic of the full family sometimes  I rehomed more than half of my collection & at one point thought that I would just keep the medium Lily in black nickel. But when OH found out I was thinking of rehoming so many incl the emerald lizard print Del Rey & Red lizard print bays shoulder, he said NO. Lol. Then I had all my bags out to review & I guess fell in love with the brand all over again.
> Like you JP, nothing in the recent collections really caught my eyes, except Cara, which I hated when it first came out. I think a medium may be joining my family soon but that's all M for me. Unless the metallic mushroom medium Lily suddenly appears [emoji74] well at this rate, it's definitely one in & more than one out.




I feel like quite afew of us M ladies are going this way, I still love mulberry and am going to check what they have in Bicester but I'm also really looking forward to seeing what other brands have too, whereas I usually go straight to mulberry without a thought! Here is a pic of my full collection (minus the carters which I'm still trying to rehome)and the rebecca minkoff MAB    




Top left LV neverfull mm in DA LV neverfull in GM DE LV monogram keepall B DKNY tote rebecca minkoff Mac daddy Mulb cookie bays LV small salsa chanel cerf black silver HW chanel GST black GHW coach borough in caramel mulberry Mitzy in leopard rebecca minkoff penny bag mulb medium lily in deer brown mulb medium lily in ballet pink mulb medium lily in black leopard alexa Michael kors White small shoulder bag mulb plaster pink lily


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

handbagahholic said:


> I feel like quite afew of us M ladies are going this way, I still love mulberry and am going to check what they have in Bicester but I'm also really looking forward to seeing what other brands have too, whereas I usually go straight to mulberry without a thought! Here is a pic of my full collection (minus the carters which I'm still trying to rehome)and the rebecca minkoff MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top left LV neverfull mm in DA LV neverfull in GM DE LV monogram keepall B DKNY tote rebecca minkoff Mac daddy Mulb cookie bays LV small salsa chanel cerf black silver HW chanel GST black GHW coach borough in caramel mulberry Mitzy in leopard rebecca minkoff penny bag mulb medium lily in deer brown mulb medium lily in ballet pink mulb medium lily in black leopard alexa Michael kors White small shoulder bag mulb plaster pink lily
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963845




What a lovely family you have!

I completely agree. Very few things from the recent collections really caught my eyes. The Cara has def grown on me but aside from that nothing really. All of the new colours, although vibrant, I can't justify buying. The prices are still ridiculously high. for that kind of prices, I'd rather head to LV or save for Chanel [emoji74]


----------



## jp23

handbagahholic said:


> I feel like quite afew of us M ladies are going this way, I still love mulberry and am going to check what they have in Bicester but I'm also really looking forward to seeing what other brands have too, whereas I usually go straight to mulberry without a thought! Here is a pic of my full collection (minus the carters which I'm still trying to rehome)and the rebecca minkoff MAB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top left LV neverfull mm in DA LV neverfull in GM DE LV monogram keepall B DKNY tote rebecca minkoff Mac daddy Mulb cookie bays LV small salsa chanel cerf black silver HW chanel GST black GHW coach borough in caramel mulberry Mitzy in leopard rebecca minkoff penny bag mulb medium lily in deer brown mulb medium lily in ballet pink mulb medium lily in black leopard alexa Michael kors White small shoulder bag mulb plaster pink lily
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963845




Executive tote!!!! For sure on my wish list!!


----------



## MissStephie

Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....

Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)

Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Some of..


----------



## Yuki85

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Some of..




WOOWW that is an amazing collection


----------



## Skater

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!


Very classy photo and collection!


----------



## Poppet46

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!


Gorgeous


----------



## moonriver99

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!


that is one divine collection!!


----------



## handbagahholic

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> 
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> 
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> 
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> 
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> 
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!




Beautiful! I love those shoes what's the heel like?


----------



## Thellie

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!



What a lovely group, I know I should not be, but, Im quite envious.


----------



## Athenia

Love that Jayde have not seen that style before. How much can you get in it?


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Some up close x


----------



## 2manyhorses

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Some up close x



<sigh>  your collection just gets more beautiful AND larger every time I see it


----------



## EFRJENKINS1987

Some call it an obsession


----------



## 2manyhorses

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Some call it an obsession



my OH says I already have an obsession for riding boots, so no room for a Mulberry one!
And I fell off the wagon and bought new boots AGAIN!  Oops!  They were beautiful brown ones though, it would have been rude not too


----------



## Ukpandagirl

2manyhorses said:


> my OH says I already have an obsession for riding boots, so no room for a Mulberry one!
> And I fell off the wagon and bought new boots AGAIN!  Oops!  They were beautiful brown ones though, it would have been rude not too


 
I feel your paid - the last pair i bought were Ariat Grassmere's and i'm banned from anymore boots for a while... I only have room for the Mulberry addiction now...


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ukpandagirl said:


> I feel your paid - the last pair i bought were Ariat Grassmere's and i'm banned from anymore boots for a while... I only have room for the Mulberry addiction now...



lol these were the Ariat Bromonts in brown 
love them!!!
however knowing I'm off to Cheshire Oaks next month is got my brain on overtime


----------



## Ukpandagirl

2manyhorses said:


> lol these were the Ariat Bromonts in brown
> love them!!!
> however knowing I'm off to Cheshire Oaks next month is got my brain on overtime


 
Im off to Bicester next week (work permitting) and i'm now getting way too excited!


----------



## 2manyhorses

Ukpandagirl said:


> Im off to Bicester next week (work permitting) and i'm now getting way too excited!



oh keep me posted on what they have!!!  and pictures too lol
they seem to always have the best deals, sadly too far away for me


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Im off to Bicester next week (work permitting) and i'm now getting way too excited!




Don't forget the private sale ends 4th May, 20% off from now until then ;0)


----------



## Ludmilla

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!



So, so nice!!! Enjoy them!


----------



## Ditte1d

:d:d


----------



## Backe

My mulberry family


----------



## Backe

Another one


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Backe said:


> My mulberry family







Backe said:


> Another one




You have a very pretty, varied Mulberry family. : )


----------



## moonriver99

Backe said:


> My mulberry family


love them! great choices


----------



## KEG66

Fabulous !! Your Del Rey is the most fantastic colour


----------



## Backe

Thank you all


----------



## Poppet46

Backe said:


> My mulberry family


All so beautiful, and fabulous variety of colours!


----------



## fashionlover21

I have just found this forum and love it! I'd love to post mine! Can you post photos from your phone?


----------



## Amerha Princess

Me to and I think it is so amazing! But I don't know how to post a pic!


----------



## Suey71

Hi there, not sure if I this is going to work, as using my phone. But here goes, first attempt by a Newbie.
My small family &#128522;


----------



## Poppet46

Suey71 said:


> Hi there, not sure if I this is going to work, as using my phone. But here goes, first attempt by a Newbie.
> My small family &#128522;


Beautiful family


----------



## J_lou

Suey71 said:


> Hi there, not sure if I this is going to work, as using my phone. But here goes, first attempt by a Newbie.
> 
> My small family [emoji4]




Lovely collection x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Suey71 said:


> Hi there, not sure if I this is going to work, as using my phone. But here goes, first attempt by a Newbie.
> My small family &#128522;



Fab collection, love your Mitzy and your dinky Mabel...all lovely peices x


----------



## 2manyhorses

my small, rather classic family, I'm pretty boring on the colour front lol 
maybe I need some colour in my life??? 
and maybe another Mulberry?.............


----------



## Poppet46

2manyhorses said:


> my small, rather classic family, I'm pretty boring on the colour front lol
> maybe I need some colour in my life???
> and maybe another Mulberry?.............


Lovely family, and very classy, the start of a slippery slope?!


----------



## 2manyhorses

Poppet46 said:


> Lovely family, and very classy, the start of a slippery slope?!



I fear so.....
I'm lusting after a Somerset shoulder in oak now!!!!!  Out of control I'm afraid!


----------



## Poppet46

2manyhorses said:


> I fear so.....
> I'm lusting after a Somerset shoulder in oak now!!!!!  Out of control I'm afraid!


I'm thinking I need one now too! But as one of the wise TPF'rs said I think maybe I need to start using the bags I have rather than lusting after the ones I don't


----------



## 2manyhorses

Poppet46 said:


> I'm thinking I need one now too! But as one of the wise TPF'rs said I think maybe I need to start using the bags I have rather than lusting after the ones I don't



oh your'e supposed to use them????  Ah right, I just like looking at them ha ha 
however as long as I'm buying bags I suppose I'm not buying horses....


----------



## Mulbs

2manyhorses said:


> my small, rather classic family, I'm pretty boring on the colour front lol
> maybe I need some colour in my life???
> and maybe another Mulberry?.............


Nice classic family. Your newest member fits right in!


----------



## Skater

2manyhorses said:


> my small, rather classic family, I'm pretty boring on the colour front lol
> maybe I need some colour in my life???
> and maybe another Mulberry?.............


Nice! I vote for something in oxblood next - colour, but not too bright! (until the next one??)


----------



## 2manyhorses

Skater said:


> Nice! I vote for something in oxblood next - colour, but not too bright! (until the next one??)



Do you  know, I think you may have read my mind.....


----------



## coffeecup1828

Just posted a reveal, but I wanted add my brand new, tiny family


----------



## Guccig

Clakas said:


> Just posted a reveal, but I wanted add my brand new, tiny family
> View attachment 2987971




Very very nice.


----------



## Skater

2manyhorses said:


> Do you  know, I think you may have read my mind.....


----------



## Skater

Clakas said:


> Just posted a reveal, but I wanted add my brand new, tiny family
> View attachment 2987971


Great start! Beware the slippery slope


----------



## coffeecup1828

Guccig said:


> Very very nice.



Thank you!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Skater said:


> Great start! Beware the slippery slope



Thanks again, Skater!


----------



## coffeecup1828

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!



I love your family! Beautiful pieces, I especially love your Willow, the jacquard is so striking!


----------



## coffeecup1828

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Some of..



Your collection is amazing! I'm lusting after your Alexa in the center, is that in slate blue?


----------



## 2manyhorses

Mulbs said:


> Nice classic family. Your newest member fits right in!



arh thanks, I'm liking her lots


----------



## 2manyhorses

Clakas said:


> Just posted a reveal, but I wanted add my brand new, tiny family
> View attachment 2987971



oh pretty!  Beware, it will get bigger!!!!


----------



## MissStephie

handbagahholic said:


> Beautiful! I love those shoes what's the heel like?




Thank you so much handbagahholic! The heels is not that high, about 8 cm and very comfortable. When I opened the package I felt like cinderella 
Here you can see the heel:
http://cdnc.lystit.com/photos/2013/...e-product-2-7608051-021342569_large_flex.jpeg


And again, thank you so much ladies! Feels so good to share the love as my family always poke fun at me when I just grin and look at my babies.


----------



## MissStephie

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Some up close x



ohh love your pug! Watch out, someday I'm gonna sneek into your apartment at night and not only steal the little dog, but also your double zip bayswater in black.

Is it the small one with gold hw?


----------



## coffeecup1828

2manyhorses said:


> oh pretty!  Beware, it will get bigger!!!!



Oh I certainly hope so! I love your collection, by the way


----------



## 2manyhorses

Clakas said:


> Oh I certainly hope so! I love your collection, by the way



Mine started our with my preloved Knightsbridge, fatal really! 
I'm having a trip to the Cheshire outlet next weekend, so it might grow a bit more... 
eek!


----------



## Poppet46

Clakas said:


> Just posted a reveal, but I wanted add my brand new, tiny family
> View attachment 2987971


Both gorgeous!


----------



## Poppet46

Backe said:


> My mulberry family


Lovely colours and choices


----------



## coffeecup1828

2manyhorses said:


> Mine started our with my preloved Knightsbridge, fatal really!
> I'm having a trip to the Cheshire outlet next weekend, so it might grow a bit more...
> eek!



I'm so envious, we don't seem to have outlets in the US. Although I do like that more exclusive aspect of Mulberry here, with so few stores it isn't something I spot every day. Can't wait to see pics of your purchases!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Poppet46 said:


> Both gorgeous!




Thank you, Poppet!


----------



## 2manyhorses

Clakas said:


> I'm so envious, we don't seem to have outlets in the US. Although I do like that more exclusive aspect of Mulberry here, with so few stores it isn't something I spot every day. Can't wait to see pics of your purchases!



I'll try not to disappoint


----------



## elvisfan4life

Clakas said:


> I'm so envious, we don't seem to have outlets in the US. Although I do like that more exclusive aspect of Mulberry here, with so few stores it isn't something I spot every day. Can't wait to see pics of your purchases!



Check the outlet thread...you do and they post


----------



## elvisfan4life

Clakas said:


> I'm so envious, we don't seem to have outlets in the US. Although I do like that more exclusive aspect of Mulberry here, with so few stores it isn't something I spot every day. Can't wait to see pics of your purchases!



http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/post-outlet-finds-stock-here-no-chatter-775566-20.html


----------



## coffeecup1828

elvisfan4life said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-shopping/post-outlet-finds-stock-here-no-chatter-775566-20.html



Many thanks!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Clakas said:


> Many thanks!



Pleasure...hope you find a bargain!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Clakas said:


> I'm so envious, we don't seem to have outlets in the US.



Mulberry--Address:48400 Seminole Drive, Cabazon, CA 92230, California Outlet mall: Desert Hills Premium Outlets State:California Contact phone951) 922-3884
There are stocklist posts frequently in mulberry shopping subforum, "chat about mulberry outlets" thread. Most recent, 5 May, I believe.

I have no personal experience shopping here, but others might.


----------



## Poppet46

My much loved Mulberry family


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> My much loved Mulberry family



Lovely collection .... Love the birds nest scotchgrain...


----------



## Pessie

ukpandagirl said:


> lovely collection .... Love the birds nest scotchgrain... :d


+1


----------



## Poppet46

Pessie said:


> +1


Thank you ladies - I used to pick it up and try it each time I passed it in John Lewis and managed to snaffle one in the sale


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Poppet46 said:


> Thank you ladies - I used to pick it up and try it each time I passed it in John Lewis and managed to snaffle one in the sale



Good work. I dithered and missed it.


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Good work. I dithered and missed it.


 
Ah, yes.... dithering - friend of the bank manager......enemy of the collection.....


----------



## coffeecup1828

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry--Address:48400 Seminole Drive, Cabazon, CA 92230, California Outlet mall: Desert Hills Premium Outlets State:California Contact phone951) 922-3884
> There are stocklist posts frequently in mulberry shopping subforum, "chat about mulberry outlets" thread. Most recent, 5 May, I believe.
> 
> I have no personal experience shopping here, but others might.



Thank you!


----------



## jp23

So my family has expanded past mulberry but here they all are lots of changes! 






I started a thread here for individual shots 

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...-and-a-farewell-to-collecting-for-905253.html


----------



## Ria2011

jp23 said:


> So my family has expanded past mulberry but here they all are lots of changes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990490
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread here for individual shots
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...-and-a-farewell-to-collecting-for-905253.html


Gorgeous collection jp23, loving your pink balenciaga bag!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection jp23, loving your pink balenciaga bag!



Lol, I was thinking the same ria but I love the black one...... Really lovely collection JP


----------



## podroha

jp23 said:


> So my family has expanded past mulberry but here they all are lots of changes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990490
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread here for individual shots
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...-and-a-farewell-to-collecting-for-905253.html



What a beautiful family! I love them all


----------



## Charmaine13

jp23 said:


> So my family has expanded past mulberry but here they all are lots of changes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990490
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread here for individual shots
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...-and-a-farewell-to-collecting-for-905253.html


Beautiful collection


----------



## Pessie

jp23 said:


> So my family has expanded past mulberry but here they all are lots of changes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990490
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread here for individual shots
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...-and-a-farewell-to-collecting-for-905253.html


Super collection!


----------



## Poppet46

pessie said:


> super collection!


+1


----------



## jayrjay09

Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!

Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse


----------



## Pessie

jayrjay09 said:


> Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!
> 
> Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
> Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
> Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse


 
Super collection, you have some gorgeous classis there


----------



## Mulbs

jayrjay09 said:


> Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!
> 
> 
> 
> Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
> 
> Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
> 
> Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse




Gorgeous classic collection! Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## Poppet46

jayrjay09 said:


> Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!
> 
> Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
> Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
> Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse


Wowsers all gorgeous!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jayrjay09 said:


> Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!
> 
> Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
> Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
> Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse



Classy collection. Loving all of your choices to date.... Enjoy


----------



## Yuki85

jayrjay09 said:


> Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!
> 
> 
> 
> Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
> 
> Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
> 
> Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse




Nice collection


----------



## Skater

jayrjay09 said:


> Finally got around to getting all of my Mulberry together. Scary that my collection only started last November!
> 
> Black bayswater, oak Bayswater, chocolate Bayswater
> Black Lily, pheasant green heritage Sbs, black sdr, oak Lily, black Effie satchel
> Black Mitzy hobo, oak Antony, sea blue mini Lily, midnight tree zip around purse and sea blue blossom zip purse


Nice work in just a few months!!


----------



## jayrjay09

Pessie said:


> Super collection, you have some gorgeous classis there





Mulbs said:


> Gorgeous classic collection! Congrats! [emoji4]





Poppet46 said:


> Wowsers all gorgeous!!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Classy collection. Loving all of your choices to date.... Enjoy





Yuki85 said:


> Nice collection





Skater said:


> Nice work in just a few months!!



Thanks everyone
I live in the tropics, so most of the year is spent in a big sweaty mess, so I am only using half of them at present.  We plan to move back south to more temperate climes in the next couple of years, so can start using them more then.


----------



## fashionlover21

My small collection 

Bayswater in oak NVT with brass hardware 
Delray in deer brown with soft gold hardware
French purse with brass hardware 

Can't wait to make new additions . . .


----------



## Pessie

fashionlover21 said:


> My small collection
> 
> Bayswater in oak NVT with brass hardware
> Delray in deer brown with soft gold hardware
> French purse with brass hardware
> 
> Can't wait to make new additions . . .


Very lovely indeed x


----------



## Poppet46

fashionlover21 said:


> My small collection
> 
> Bayswater in oak NVT with brass hardware
> Delray in deer brown with soft gold hardware
> French purse with brass hardware
> 
> Can't wait to make new additions . . .


How lovely and classic too


----------



## fashionlover21

Pessie said:


> Very lovely indeed x











Poppet46 said:


> How lovely and classic too



Thank you! Sometimes I think I'm really boring. But I definitely have a more subtle and classic style. I'm lusting after the regular  lily in mushroom with silver hardware and the black blossom pochette atm. I'm hoping the mushroom lily might make it into the sale and that I may have a chance at getting my hands on her. I'd love a black bays or medium lily as well. Ahh too much temptation not enough pennies lol!


----------



## Poppet46

fashionlover21 said:


> Thank you! Sometimes I think I'm really boring. But I definitely have a more subtle and classic style. I'm lusting after the regular  lily in mushroom with silver hardware and the black blossom pochette atm. I'm hoping the mushroom lily might make it into the sale and that I may have a chance at getting my hands on her. I'd love a black bays or medium lily as well. Ahh too much temptation not enough pennies lol!


It's been said many times, Mulberry is a slippery slope and fingers crossed for some sale beauties


----------



## fashionlover21

Poppet46 said:


> It's been said many times, Mulberry is a slippery slope and fingers crossed for some sale beauties



Fingers and toes lol! If you're subscribed to the mailing list do mulberry inform you when the sale is going to start?


----------



## Poppet46

fashionlover21 said:


> Fingers and toes lol! If you're subscribed to the mailing list do mulberry inform you when the sale is going to start?


They do email when the sale is about to start, you can sign up on Mulberry website.


----------



## Amerha Princess

Fashion lover where you able to add a pic with your phone- I still cannot do it help!


----------



## fashionlover21

Amerha Princess said:


> Fashion lover where you able to add a pic with your phone- I still cannot do it help!



Yes I'm using the app on a Samsung galaxy. If you have the app when you go to 'quick reply' to write at the bottom of your phone screen there is a little plus (+) sign on the left of where you are typing. Click that then on the top right of the page there will be an arrow head to send your reply and 3 squares stacked vertically. Click the squares and it says attach picture. Hope this helps. X


----------



## Amerha Princess

Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey

X


----------



## jayrjay09

Wow Amerha.  What a lovely collection.  I definitely need somewhere like that to store mine!


----------



## Amerha Princess

Thank you I also love you collection such classics!


----------



## fashionlover21

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X



You're welcome  amazing collection Amerha! LOVE the storage! None of my close friends share  this passion for bags we have so I love this forum! How do you find using you del rey? I hardly use her as I'm not too much of a top handle girl. I'm desperate for a lily, do you recommend? X


----------



## Amerha Princess

Hey fashion lover- I loveeee the Del Ret particularly that colour it's just a perfect shade! but since I have had my baby cross body is so much more handy! Lilys are really excellent however I would always recommend getting the soft gold/gold hardware I have had three with nickel that tarnished terribly and it was really upsetting so I had to get rid of them I just could not bare to wear them like that . I am really careful with the ones you see in the picture now which have the nickel/gun metal hardware (black medium and the regular scribblyfloral). 

And yes I totally agree about the forum it's just fabulous!


----------



## Amerha Princess

I have seen that everyone else writes a description which I forgot! As I was so excited I finally managed to attach a photo! 
 So here it is although I'm sure you Mulberry Ladies already know!

Deer Brown Del Rey 
Oak Medium Cara 
Black Bayswater Printed Leather
Black Medium Lily with Nickel
Raspberry Lily
Scribbly Floral Lily
Black Bow Bayswater Clutch
Oak Oversized Alexa 
Oak Daria Oak
Oak Medium Lily

I really would love a Grey bag next and am rather hoping the Mushroom Grey or Mole grey Bayswaters go into the sale! I will then get a Baby Pink Bag and I will be finished.. Or so I hope lol xx

Ps if anybody has the Bayswaters I am thinking of would love it if could see have a review!


----------



## fashionlover21

Amerha Princess said:


> Hey fashion lover- I loveeee the Del Ret particularly that colour it's just a perfect shade! but since I have had my baby cross body is so much more handy! Lilys are really excellent however I would always recommend getting the soft gold/gold hardware I have had three with nickel that tarnished terribly and it was really upsetting so I had to get rid of them I just could not bare to wear them like that . I am really careful with the ones you see in the picture now which have the nickel/gun metal hardware (black medium and the regular scribblyfloral).
> 
> And yes I totally agree about the forum it's just fabulous!



I can imagine it is a lot more practical . I never realised how restricting it is until there isnt a shoulder strap actually there lol. Oh really, the mushroom grey lily I was hoping to go in the sale as silver/nickel. I will have to check it out in store again. I think I would  prefer soft gold as I like how that looks on the del ray. Would you recommend a lily over a bayswater clutch?


----------



## Amerha Princess

Yes definitely- although the Bayswater Clutch is so handy and is very reasonably priced! I love love love the mushroom grey colour Lily and Bayswater it is such an original colour x


----------



## DiJe40

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X




I'm jealous of your closet and everyting in it [emoji1]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X



Fabulous collection. How are you liking your oak medium Lily?


----------



## Taimi

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X



You have such a lovely collection!  I'm also interested to hear more about medium Lily in oak.


----------



## Amerha Princess

Hi CPrincess, thank you! And yes I really love her- tbh oak is my favourite colour and is just so classic mulberry I particularly like the hardware it's really shiny!


----------



## Amerha Princess

Thank you Taimin and Di also you are very sweet x


----------



## Ria2011

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X


Beautiful collection Amerha Princess


----------



## Louliu71

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X



Wow!


----------



## Louliu71

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X





jp23 said:


> So my family has expanded past mulberry but here they all are lots of changes!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2990490
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread here for individual shots
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag...-and-a-farewell-to-collecting-for-905253.html



What a lovely diversified collection


----------



## Amerha Princess

Thanks Ria and Lou x


----------



## Poppet46

jayrjay09 said:


> wow amerha.  What a lovely collection.  I definitely need somewhere like that to store mine!


+1


----------



## Mammee101

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X


Wow love your family and storage  amazing!


----------



## coffeecup1828

My brand new and much loved family:

Black small Bayswater double zip tote
Oxblood medium Lily
Oak Effie satchel
Oak Tree zip around wallet


----------



## coffeecup1828

Amerha Princess said:


> I have seen that everyone else writes a description which I forgot! As I was so excited I finally managed to attach a photo!
> So here it is although I'm sure you Mulberry Ladies already know!
> 
> Deer Brown Del Rey
> Oak Medium Cara
> Black Bayswater Printed Leather
> Black Medium Lily with Nickel
> Raspberry Lily
> Scribbly Floral Lily
> Black Bow Bayswater Clutch
> Oak Oversized Alexa
> Oak Daria Oak
> Oak Medium Lily
> 
> I really would love a Grey bag next and am rather hoping the Mushroom Grey or Mole grey Bayswaters go into the sale! I will then get a Baby Pink Bag and I will be finished.. Or so I hope lol xx
> 
> Ps if anybody has the Bayswaters I am thinking of would love it if could see have a review!



I love your classic and classy collection! And your storage! We have similar taste, I think...I want pretty much all neutrals and maybe a pop of pink at some point


----------



## Mulbs

Clakas said:


> My brand new and much loved family:
> 
> Black small Bayswater double zip tote
> Oxblood medium Lily
> Oak Effie satchel
> Oak Tree zip around wallet


Beautiful and classy family!


----------



## Mulbs

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X


What a gorgeous family that is stored beautifully. Stunning!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Mulbs said:


> Beautiful and classy family!



Thank you Mulbs! I'm brand new to Mulberry, (less than 2 weeks!) and I think it's safe to say I've slipped down that slippery slope


----------



## Mulbs

Clakas said:


> Thank you Mulbs! I'm brand new to Mulberry, (less than 2 weeks!) and I think it's safe to say I've slipped down that slippery slope


Easily done. Welcome!


----------



## Amerha Princess

Dear Clakas I love your collection fabulous work for two weeks!


----------



## Amerha Princess

Thank you to Mulbs Mamme and poppet x


----------



## Ludmilla

Amerha Princess said:


> View attachment 2996293
> 
> 
> Thank you fashion lover! And btw we are bag twins love your del rey
> 
> X




Lovely family! And what a nice home they have! [emoji7]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Clakas said:


> My brand new and much loved family:
> 
> Black small Bayswater double zip tote
> Oxblood medium Lily
> Oak Effie satchel
> Oak Tree zip around wallet


very lovely collection. We are bag twins on the medium lily!


----------



## Taimi

Clakas said:


> My brand new and much loved family:
> 
> Black small Bayswater double zip tote
> Oxblood medium Lily
> Oak Effie satchel
> Oak Tree zip around wallet



You have a very lovely collection, it's very classic indeed!  How are you liking your medium Lily in oxblood? I'm going to buy something in oxblood, but I'm not sure of the bag yet... And it's a very difficult decision to make!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Taimi said:


> You have a very lovely collection, it's very classic indeed!  How are you liking your medium Lily in oxblood? I'm going to buy something in oxblood, but I'm not sure of the bag yet... And it's a very difficult decision to make!


I haven't used her yet, but I love the leather. It's got a nice shine on it and though I know it will soften, as of now it's on the stiff side, which I think is good for Lily. Also, it's the true suede interior, which I've read on here is being replaced by the microfiber lining in the Lilys. It's got a nice weight to it as well.


----------



## coffeecup1828

Taimi said:


> You have a very lovely collection, it's very classic indeed!  How are you liking your medium Lily in oxblood? I'm going to buy something in oxblood, but I'm not sure of the bag yet... And it's a very difficult decision to make!


Oh and thank you, of course!!


----------



## coffeecup1828

CPrincessUK said:


> very lovely collection. We are bag twins on the medium lily!


Oh my first bag twin, love it!


----------



## Izzy48

My red double zip Bayswater. It is so hot where I live the color looks almost too much for the day. Think I may change to my taupe Willow for a more neutral look!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Amerha Princess said:


> Dear Clakas I love your collection fabulous work for two weeks!



Oh thank you, but now comes the real work, sitting on my hands for the rest of 2015  although maybe something in the fall sale...


----------



## LadyMoose

Little Mulberry family shot [emoji269][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Taimi

Clakas said:


> I haven't used her yet, but I love the leather. It's got a nice shine on it and though I know it will soften, as of now it's on the stiff side, which I think is good for Lily. Also, it's the true suede interior, which I've read on here is being replaced by the microfiber lining in the Lilys. It's got a nice weight to it as well.



Thank you!  I'm pondering between a mini Cara and a medium Lily (and maybe a Tessie satchel)... Lily is a classic for sure, but I'm wondering would it be too big or chic for me.  I have regural ones though and I like them very much! And I would love to own one in medium size too... So maybe it  could be it in oxblood!  It's nice to know that the leather is on the stiff side. A liner could be useful in a medium Lily, but I haven't seen any Samorga liners for it...


----------



## coffeecup1828

Taimi said:


> Thank you!  I'm pondering between a mini Cara and a medium Lily (and maybe a Tessie satchel)... Lily is a classic for sure, but I'm wondering would it be too big or chic for me.  I have regural ones though and I like them very much! And I would love to own one in medium size too... So maybe it  could be it in oxblood!  It's nice to know that the leather is on the stiff side. A liner could be useful in a medium Lily, but I haven't seen any Samorga liners for it...



I think the med Lily in oxblood could be easily dressed down with denim and flats, and it isn't "too chic" for you! If you need inspiration you could go over to the Chanel forum and see how some of those girls rock their flap bags in a casual way  I'm also partial to the Tessie so for me I would like getting 2 bags for the price of the Cara or a little more. Also, I think I read that someone on here uses a regular Bays liner in a medium Lily and that it works great. But then again, there are loads of Cara fans on here who will probably try to steer you the other way


----------



## coffeecup1828

LadyMoose said:


> View attachment 2997716
> 
> Little Mulberry family shot [emoji269][emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful, diverse collection! Love your somerset satchel.


----------



## Taimi

Clakas said:


> I think the med Lily in oxblood could be easily dressed down with denim and flats, and it isn't "too chic" for you! If you need inspiration you could go over to the Chanel forum and see how some of those girls rock their flap bags in a casual way  I'm also partial to the Tessie so for me I would like getting 2 bags for the price of the Cara or a little more. Also, I think I read that someone on here uses a regular Bays liner in a medium Lily and that it works great. But then again, there are loads of Cara fans on here who will probably try to steer you the other way



Ha ha, you're right!  I like the Cara also, but I'm thinking that the Lily would be more classic choice... Is the regular Bays liner too big for a medium Lily, isn't it? I mean, the Bays is def a bigger bag than Lily I think...or is the small Bays liner what we are talking about?


----------



## coffeecup1828

Taimi said:


> Ha ha, you're right!  I like the Cara also, but I'm thinking that the Lily would be more classic choice... Is the regular Bays liner too big for a medium Lily, isn't it? I mean, the Bays is def a bigger bag than Lily I think...or is the small Bays liner what we are talking about?



I couldn't say, I don't have a liner for my Lily. I think the Lily is rather wide, so that may be why it works? It's been discussed recently on another board on here, I will try to find it for you.


----------



## arthurwinston

gemj83 said:


> Mu mulberry family. Few items missing though! My blush bryn,  shrunken calf willow,  sdr black with nickel and cecily tote soft croc. I also have some key rings and scarfs but didn't quite know where to put them!


i hope they can add more colours to the current choices for the alexa. loving the vibrant red on yours!


----------



## arthurwinston

jp23 said:


> Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015
> &#55357;&#56836;&#55356;&#57225;&#10024;
> 
> The work horses!
> View attachment 2857186
> 
> 
> 
> The fun bags!
> View attachment 2857188
> 
> View attachment 2857189
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags! &#55357;&#56470;
> View attachment 2857190
> 
> 
> 
> And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)
> View attachment 2857191
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#55357;&#56842;&#10024;
> Thank you for letting me share!


lovely collection of mulberry goodies! i do hope mulberry adds more colours and variety to the current selection of alexa bags. that line of bags is both beautiful and practical. fashion meets function!


----------



## Izzy48

Clakas said:


> My brand new and much loved family:
> 
> Black small Bayswater double zip tote
> Oxblood medium Lily
> Oak Effie satchel
> Oak Tree zip around wallet



Beautiful!


----------



## Izzy48

arthurwinston said:


> lovely collection of mulberry goodies! i do hope mulberry adds more colours and variety to the current selection of alexa bags. that line of bags is both beautiful and practical. fashion meets function!


A fabulous collection! Congratulations!!


----------



## fashionlover21

jp23 said:


> Every new year I post my mulberry family photos! Here it is going into 2015
> &#128516;&#127881;&#10024;
> 
> The work horses!
> View attachment 2857186
> 
> 
> 
> The fun bags!
> View attachment 2857188
> 
> View attachment 2857189
> 
> 
> 
> The girly bags! &#128150;
> View attachment 2857190
> 
> 
> 
> And small accessories! (I use both as clutches occasionally)
> View attachment 2857191
> 
> 
> I'm really happy with my collection right now at this point letting go of anything would be hard so until I'm working again this is it &#128522;&#10024;
> Thank you for letting me share!



Such a great idea to do at the beginning of each year! Amazing collection!


----------



## jp23

fashionlover21 said:


> Such a great idea to do at the beginning of each year! Amazing collection!




Thank you guys actually kinda sad but most of these bags are gone now [emoji23] ahaha


----------



## CPrincessUK

Taimi said:


> Ha ha, you're right!  I like the Cara also, but I'm thinking that the Lily would be more classic choice... Is the regular Bays liner too big for a medium Lily, isn't it? I mean, the Bays is def a bigger bag than Lily I think...or is the small Bays liner what we are talking about?



I used a large VIP bag liner in my bays and my medium Lily.
The VIP bag liners are quite pricy so I ordered a cheap liner off either Amazon or eBay. I will see if I can find the link.
Link below
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00AAOPXEE/ref=pd_aw_sbs_sg_9?refRID=1WJ43Y3N3MPWY8TBBT1H

Or Google Amazon and search travel organiser. I bought a burgundy for my medium Lily.


----------



## fashionlover21

jp23 said:


> Thank you guys actually kinda sad but most of these bags are gone now [emoji23] ahaha



Oh really, which have you decided to keep?


----------



## jp23

fashionlover21 said:


> Oh really, which have you decided to keep?




Here is a photo of my current collection  I'm very happy with my bags at the moment it was hard to sell so many of my old ones but after a lot of thought I decided to explore some other brands and diversify my collection! Thankfully I know all my old bags are in great homes now [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ser

jp23 said:


> Here is a photo of my current collection  I'm very happy with my bags at the moment it was hard to sell so many of my old ones but after a lot of thought I decided to explore some other brands and diversify my collection! Thankfully I know all my old bags are in great homes now [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998661



Lovely collection  what are the bags at the back left? In pink and black.


----------



## Taimi

CPrincessUK said:


> I used a large VIP bag liner in my bays and my medium Lily.
> The VIP bag liners are quite pricy so I ordered a cheap liner off either Amazon or eBay. I will see if I can find the link.
> Link below
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00AAOPXEE/ref=pd_aw_sbs_sg_9?refRID=1WJ43Y3N3MPWY8TBBT1H
> 
> Or Google Amazon and search travel organiser. I bought a burgundy for my medium Lily.



Thank you! I just found some from eBay too. I also checked the Samorga liners and the medium one should fit the medium Lily also... This one

http://samorga.com/product/samorgam3w11-h6-3-d4infelt-organizer-bag-insert/


----------



## coffeecup1828

jp23 said:


> Here is a photo of my current collection  I'm very happy with my bags at the moment it was hard to sell so many of my old ones but after a lot of thought I decided to explore some other brands and diversify my collection! Thankfully I know all my old bags are in great homes now [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2998661



It looks like you did a great job editing your Mulberry collection, I love the ones you chose to keep. How are you liking your Balenciaga? I was thinking of adding one to my collection but I'm so unsure...your light pink one is tempting me though!


----------



## jp23

Ser said:


> Lovely collection  what are the bags at the back left? In pink and black.




They are my balenciaga city bags!


----------



## jp23

Clakas said:


> It looks like you did a great job editing your Mulberry collection, I love the ones you chose to keep. How are you liking your Balenciaga? I was thinking of adding one to my collection but I'm so unsure...your light pink one is tempting me though!




The cities are right up there with my Alexas. I love them because size wise the city is larger than the regular Alexa but not as big as the OS Alexa, it's a nice in-between. The top handle is super comfy to hold in your hands and I added a crossbody chain so I could wear them when my hands are full


Here's more of the pink 





Here's the black with chain


----------



## coffeecup1828

jp23 said:


> The cities are right up there with my Alexas. I love them because size wise the city is larger than the regular Alexa but not as big as the OS Alexa, it's a nice in-between. The top handle is super comfy to hold in your hands and I added a crossbody chain so I could wear them when my hands are full
> 
> 
> Here's more of the pink
> View attachment 2999142
> 
> View attachment 2999143
> 
> 
> Here's the black with chain
> View attachment 2999144


Beautiful, thank you for the photos! I really like your pink in particular, I just need to decide if they are 'me'.


----------



## coffeecup1828

jp23 said:


> The cities are right up there with my Alexas. I love them because size wise the city is larger than the regular Alexa but not as big as the OS Alexa, it's a nice in-between. The top handle is super comfy to hold in your hands and I added a crossbody chain so I could wear them when my hands are full
> 
> 
> Here's more of the pink
> View attachment 2999142
> 
> View attachment 2999143
> 
> 
> Here's the black with chain
> View attachment 2999144


Also Jp, this is a weird question, but the ends of the zippers, which I see hanging out in photos and how most people wear them, can they be tucked into the bags?


----------



## jp23

Clakas said:


> Also Jp, this is a weird question, but the ends of the zippers, which I see hanging out in photos and how most people wear them, can they be tucked into the bags?




No problem I had the same issue I was afraid at first they were too edgy for me but I got over it and think they fit into my wardrobe great! And yes you can tuck them in but it gets hard to use sometimes. Both of mine are the metallic edge Chèvre the leather is similar to glossy goat nice and thick! Not as soft as the Agneau but less delicate and more structured. The pink is nice because it's a beigey pastel pink and is easier to match things with than my old pink Alexa which was more of a true pink. The pink is really hard to photograph in some photos it looks beige 

Like here



But in real life it's more like




But I wear the black the most it's been one of my most used daily bags along with the phantom. If you need more photos are have anymore questions feel free to ask


----------



## coffeecup1828

jp23 said:


> No problem I had the same issue I was afraid at first they were too edgy for me but I got over it and think they fit into my wardrobe great! And yes you can tuck them in but it gets hard to use sometimes. Both of mine are the metallic edge Chèvre the leather is similar to glossy goat nice and thick! Not as soft as the Agneau but less delicate and more structured. The pink is nice because it's a beigey pastel pink and is easier to match things with than my old pink Alexa which was more of a true pink. The pink is really hard to photograph in some photos it looks beige
> 
> Like here
> View attachment 2999280
> 
> 
> But in real life it's more like
> View attachment 2999281
> 
> 
> 
> But I wear the black the most it's been one of my most used daily bags along with the phantom. If you need more photos are have anymore questions feel free to ask



Beautiful, JP, thanks for the lovely pictures and explanation! I guess I should stop hijacking this Mulberry thread haha.


----------



## Ser

jp23 said:


> They are my balenciaga city bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2999139



I thought they were. They're lovely. Love the pink especially


----------



## cberrill2

Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!


----------



## Mulbs

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!




Beautiful colourful family. All gorgeous. Congrats! [emoji4]


----------



## Taimi

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!



What a lovely collection! I also love colourful bags...


----------



## Poppet46

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!


Love your colourful family!


----------



## cberrill2

Mulbs said:


> Beautiful colourful family. All gorgeous. Congrats! [emoji4]





Taimi said:


> What a lovely collection! I also love colourful bags...





Poppet46 said:


> Love your colourful family!



Aw thanks guys xx


----------



## Chiman

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!


wow what an indulging family! i love the pistachio lily   most of my collections are classical styles. Time to look for new colours of my family!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!



What lovely colours in your collection. All gorgeous


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Who  can name all 40?


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

And the rest of the gang! 

(Apologies for backdrop, guest guest spare bedroom)


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Bays 1


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Bays 2


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

Bits and pieces minus notebooks, agenda, planner etc


----------



## Chiman

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!


omg!! that is stunning! you are a big fan of Mulberry!! how many wardrobes can fit in all your lovely bags


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!




[emoji15] wow. I've never seen so many lovely Roxies together! Can I borrow some? [emoji4]


----------



## Crica

OMG your collection is amanzing!!! I can see roxanne, bays, anthony.del rey(?)


----------



## Slowhand

Ye gods Ells - now that is a surprise after all this time  xxxx I will never forget the day you  published  THE LIST


----------



## Muppet18

WOW
What a Collection- amazing!


----------



## fashionlover21

Amazing collection! I'm in awe of it!


----------



## coffeecup1828

cberrill2 said:


> Hello! Just thought I would post an updated pic of my mulberry family  Clockwise from left; Poppy bays, emerald tasha, crimson spaz east-west, pistachio lily, purple lily, slate SDR and central poppy zip around- slate french purse not shown. We're very multicoloured!



Beautiful and cheery mulberry family!


----------



## Poppet46

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!


Oh wow! Just wow! I had to show my DH your pics, he doesn't think I have so many bags now   your collection is amazing.


----------



## fashionlover21

Poppet46 said:


> Oh wow! Just wow! I had to show my DH your pics, he doesn't think I have so many bags now   your collection is amazing.



Poppet what's DH? Is it 'something' hunsband?


----------



## Caityrose28

MissStephie said:


> Just took out all of my babies....a small collection but well loved never the less - I promised myself I would only buy Mulberries I absolutely adore and wont make any compromises - well it seems like I did good, my heart's beating got really fast as I saw them all together. Hopefully I can update soon as I wait for the summer sale to get my next HG bag....
> 
> Regular Willow in Midnight with Jacquard AW 13
> Regular Lily in Ballet Pink SS 14
> Long Locked Purse in Dark Blush AW 12 (I think)
> Continental Bow Wallet in Black AW 14
> Eliza T Strap Character Shoes in gold SS 12 (I think)
> 
> Not pictured are my dorset booties as they need a treatment of colonil and my clothing - I adore the quality of the mulberry pieces and think they do quite well in fitting!


I am sooo jealous of your collection! Your jacquard Willow and ballet pink lily are my most wanted bags in the world!!! Absolutely beautiful! xxx


----------



## MissStephie

Mulberrylover26 said:


> I am sooo jealous of your collection! Your jacquard Willow and ballet pink lily are my most wanted bags in the world!!! Absolutely beautiful! xxx



Oh thank you! I'm sure you'll get the Lily soon - did you have a look at the rose petal already? I saw it yesterday and it's very similiar to ballett pink, a hint darker but beautiful nevertheless.


----------



## Poppet46

fashionlover21 said:


> Poppet what's DH? Is it 'something' hunsband?


Yes, dear/darling husband, he could even be delightful or delicious!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Bits and pieces minus notebooks, agenda, planner etc



I love these Ellie esp the coin purses you have such a wonderful collection


----------



## Alex R

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Bays 1


I counted 15 Bays just in this one! Did you ever know that you're my hero ?


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Bits and pieces minus notebooks, agenda, planner etc



Wonderful animal coin purses & keyrings!
Thanks for posting your lovely collection for us.


----------



## DiJe40

Mulberry Ellie said:


> And the rest of the gang!
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for backdrop, guest guest spare bedroom)




Wow..this is heaven..[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## youngster

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!



Wow, just wow!


----------



## coffeecup1828

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Bits and pieces minus notebooks, agenda, planner etc



What an astounding collection! I especially love your sweet keyring collection, so adorable! You should open a Mulberry museum and charge women to come in and play dress up  I would pay!


----------



## Izzy48

youngster said:


> Wow, just wow!




All I can say is +1 from me! Fabulous collection!


----------



## youngster

Mulberry Ellie said:


> And the rest of the gang!
> 
> (Apologies for backdrop, guest guest spare bedroom)



How on earth do you decide which one to carry on a daily basis?  I would be standing there, unable to move, unable to choose, among so many lovelies.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Bits and pieces minus notebooks, agenda, planner etc




These are adorable!

You have the most amazing Mulberry collection!


----------



## Taimi

youngster said:


> Wow, just wow!



+2!


----------



## handbagahholic

Mulberry Ellie said:


> And the rest of the gang!
> 
> 
> 
> (Apologies for backdrop, guest guest spare bedroom)




Wow Ellie I saw your Roxies on the other page had no idea you had all these too!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulberry Ellie said:


> And the rest of the gang!
> 
> (Apologies for backdrop, guest guest spare bedroom)



Holy cow... Running to show my DH what a real collection looks like...might get away with a few more . Amazing collection. I've spyed a black Euston in there which am v envious off.... Really want one of those.... Roxy collection is just amazing 

Thanks for the amazing photos....


----------



## J_lou

Mulberry Ellie my jaw is on the floor!! What an EPIC collection - do you have a Roxy in every colour?
I feel this has enabled me to indulge some more! Xx


----------



## Taimi

J_lou said:


> I feel this has enabled me to indulge some more! Xx



Ha ha, me too!


----------



## Poppet46

Clakas said:


> What an astounding collection! I especially love your sweet keyring collection, so adorable! You should open a Mulberry museum and charge women to come in and play dress up  I would pay!


+1 and then some!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!



Wowza   what a collection!!!


----------



## Skater

j_lou said:


> mulberry ellie my jaw is on the floor!! What an epic collection


+1 !! :salute::worthy:


----------



## MrsPPS

My little Mulberry family is nothing compared to Mulberry Ellie's but here it is anyway! 




No doubt I'll be adding to it in the future. Mulberry are really getting it right at the moment! [emoji7]


----------



## coffeecup1828

MrsPPS said:


> My little Mulberry family is nothing compared to Mulberry Ellie's but here it is anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3007296
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be adding to it in the future. Mulberry are really getting it right at the moment! [emoji7]


I adore your bayswater clutch! I'm really tempted to grab something in camomile...
Great start to a beautiful family!


----------



## MrsPPS

Clakas said:


> I adore your bayswater clutch! I'm really tempted to grab something in camomile...
> 
> Great start to a beautiful family!




Thank you! [emoji4]

I love the camomile colour. The Bay's clutch in this picture is pistachio but it looks very yellow in this picture! You should definitely get something in camomile... You'll only regret it if you don't! What would you be tempted by? 

I usually buy from a lot of different designers but I'm finding myself lusting after lots of Mulberry items at the moment... Tessie tote in oxblood might be next on my list but I can't find much about it on here. Would like to see some mod shots for an idea of size really. [emoji53]


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

MrsPPS said:


> My little Mulberry family is nothing compared to Mulberry Ellie's but here it is anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3007296
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be adding to it in the future. Mulberry are really getting it right at the moment! [emoji7]


I love your choices hun, really beautiful!  Xx


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Mulberry Ellie said:


> And the rest of the gang!
> 
> (Apologies for backdrop, guest guest spare bedroom)


Wow! Impressive collection!!


----------



## coffeecup1828

MrsPPS said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> I love the camomile colour. The Bay's clutch in this picture is pistachio but it looks very yellow in this picture! You should definitely get something in camomile... You'll only regret it if you don't! What would you be tempted by?
> 
> I usually buy from a lot of different designers but I'm finding myself lusting after lots of Mulberry items at the moment... Tessie tote in oxblood might be next on my list but I can't find much about it on here. Would like to see some mod shots for an idea of size really. [emoji53]



Oh, sorry, I thought it was camomile! Beautiful nonetheless, the pistachio is another great pastel that I've been admiring! I'm actually debating about a bayswater clutch myself, I feel like it's a good way to get 'bang for your buck' with a color that is more...shall I say adventurous? 

Have you seen the pics of the tessie in regal blue coming out this fall? So beautiful! I love the hardware on the whole tessie collection.

Our collections are about the same size right now, so I'll be keeping tabs on you and I'll try to keep up


----------



## youngster

Clakas said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought it was camomile! Beautiful nonetheless, the pistachio is another great pastel that I've been admiring! *I'm actually debating about a bayswater clutch myself*, I feel like it's a good way to get 'bang for your buck' with a color that is more...shall I say adventurous?



I have a bayswater clutch in bluebell blue with nickel. It's great, carries quite a bit and it's just a lovely pop of color.  I have to say that the nickel chain on it (since it is not woven with leather) makes it a bit dressier.  Still, you can remove the chain and use it just as a clutch or a larger wallet so its quite versatile. I'd probably choose a bays clutch over a mini lily just because of how much more you can get in it.


----------



## coffeecup1828

youngster said:


> I have a bayswater clutch in bluebell blue with nickel. It's great, carries quite a bit and it's just a lovely pop of color.  I have to say that the nickel chain on it (since it is not woven with leather) makes it a bit dressier.  Still, you can remove the chain and use it just as a clutch or a larger wallet so its quite versatile. I'd probably choose a bays clutch over a mini lily just because of how much more you can get in it.


Great review, so helpful, thanks!!


----------



## MrsPPS

Clakas said:


> Oh, sorry, I thought it was camomile! Beautiful nonetheless, the pistachio is another great pastel that I've been admiring! I'm actually debating about a bayswater clutch myself, I feel like it's a good way to get 'bang for your buck' with a color that is more...shall I say adventurous?
> 
> Have you seen the pics of the tessie in regal blue coming out this fall? So beautiful! I love the hardware on the whole tessie collection.
> 
> Our collections are about the same size right now, so I'll be keeping tabs on you and I'll try to keep up



I sort of bought my Bays clutch on a bit of a whim as it was in the sale for a good price but I'm so pleased I did. It's perfect and I use it a lot as a holiday bag - fits a passport in perfectly and everything else I need during the day, plus it's great for evening. I would totally recommend them. It looks lovely in the camomile... &#128516;

No, I hadn't seen the regal blue Tessies... I have now and I'm in love! &#128525;  Such a beautiful, rich colour... Now I don't know whether I want the oxblood or the regal!? I'm holding you responsible for this dilemma! Ha ha. 

What do you have in your collection at the moment?


----------



## Thekitchensink

Here is my little collection. 
I'm hoping to grow it with a Mulberry medium rose lily and a picadilly oak x


----------



## Louliu71

Mulberry Ellie said:


> Bays 2




Wow! Have you submitted your collection to the Guinness book of records?


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Thekitchensink said:


> View attachment 3007898
> 
> Here is my little collection.
> I'm hoping to grow it with a Mulberry medium rose lily and a picadilly oak x



Lovely collection. Really like your red bays... Very classy. Start small, choose carefully and before you know it, you will have joined us all at the bottom of the slippery slope .... Ha ha..


----------



## Emmahalex

EFRJENKINS1987 said:


> Some up close x




Oh my [emoji7][emoji7] you have two double zip Bayswaters! Can I ask how you're finding them? Very tempted but scared of how they will age etc? X


----------



## Thekitchensink

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely collection. Really like your red bays... Very classy. Start small, choose carefully and before you know it, you will have joined us all at the bottom of the slippery slope .... Ha ha..




Thanks so much, I'm really in love with my bays. It looks as good as the day I bought it, I find the glossy goat leather to be really durable.


----------



## coffeecup1828

MrsPPS said:


> I sort of bought my Bays clutch on a bit of a whim as it was in the sale for a good price but I'm so pleased I did. It's perfect and I use it a lot as a holiday bag - fits a passport in perfectly and everything else I need during the day, plus it's great for evening. I would totally recommend them. It looks lovely in the camomile... &#128516;
> 
> No, I hadn't seen the regal blue Tessies... I have now and I'm in love! &#128525;  Such a beautiful, rich colour... Now I don't know whether I want the oxblood or the regal!? I'm holding you responsible for this dilemma! Ha ha.
> 
> What do you have in your collection at the moment?



The oxblood is so beautiful, a gorgeous, classic color, you can't go wrong! But then I feel like you may not want to pass up on a possibly limited color like the regal blue...so tricky! 
I have  the small bayswater double zip in black, effie satchel in oak, and a medium lily in oxblood, plus an oak tree zip around. I really want a bayswater but I'm a stay-at-home-mommy and I don't think it's practical for me right now, I really need a crossbody strap. I think a tessie or small bayswater satchel in regal blue is in my future (though my husband might actually kill me!)


----------



## Thekitchensink

Clakas said:


> The oxblood is so beautiful, a gorgeous, classic color, you can't go wrong! But then I feel like you may not want to pass up on a possibly limited color like the regal blue...so tricky!
> 
> I have  the small bayswater double zip in black, effie satchel in oak, and a medium lily in oxblood, plus an oak tree zip around. I really want a bayswater but I'm a stay-at-home-mommy and I don't think it's practical for me right now, I really need a crossbody strap. I think a tessie or small bayswater satchel in regal blue is in my future (though my husband might actually kill me!)




I love your oxblood lily! It's such a classic piece.


----------



## Poppet46

MrsPPS said:


> My little Mulberry family is nothing compared to Mulberry Ellie's but here it is anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3007296
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be adding to it in the future. Mulberry are really getting it right at the moment! [emoji7]


All lovely!


----------



## Poppet46

Louliu71 said:


> Wow! Have you submitted your collection to the Guinness book of records?


----------



## Poppet46

Thekitchensink said:


> View attachment 3007898
> 
> Here is my little collection.
> I'm hoping to grow it with a Mulberry medium rose lily and a picadilly oak x


Lovely collection and colours


----------



## MrsPPS

Thekitchensink said:


> View attachment 3007898
> 
> Here is my little collection.
> I'm hoping to grow it with a Mulberry medium rose lily and a picadilly oak x



Beautiful collection! That Bays is stunning. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MrsPPS

Mulberry Ellie said:


> I love your choices hun, really beautiful!  Xx



Thank you! &#10084;&#65039; I'm in awe of your collection though, so many beautiful bags! Do you have an elaborate retation schedule so you get to use them all? &#128522;


----------



## MrsPPS

Clakas said:


> The oxblood is so beautiful, a gorgeous, classic color, you can't go wrong! But then I feel like you may not want to pass up on a possibly limited color like the regal blue...so tricky!
> I have  the small bayswater double zip in black, effie satchel in oak, and a medium lily in oxblood, plus an oak tree zip around. I really want a bayswater but I'm a stay-at-home-mommy and I don't think it's practical for me right now, I really need a crossbody strap. I think a tessie or small bayswater satchel in regal blue is in my future (though my husband might actually kill me!)



What beautiful choices - especially that oxblood Lily! &#10084;&#65039; Definitely missing a satchel though... &#128521; 
I think you've made the decision for me on the oxblood/regal dilemma - I wouldn't want to miss out on a LE colour. I passed up a Bayswater in cabbage once upon a time and have regretted it since! &#128516;


----------



## youngster

Clakas said:


> The oxblood is so beautiful, a gorgeous, classic color, you can't go wrong! But then I feel like you may not want to pass up on a possibly limited color like the regal blue...so tricky!
> I have  the small bayswater double zip in black, effie satchel in oak, and a medium lily in oxblood, plus an oak tree zip around. I really want a bayswater but I'm a stay-at-home-mommy and I don't think it's practical for me right now, I really need a crossbody strap. *I think a tessie or small bayswater satchel in regal blue is in my future (though my husband might actually kill me!)*



I think a small bays satchel is a great idea to add to your collection. I have wanted one for quite awhile but just can't quite pull the trigger.  I almost bought it in camomile last week in the private sale but decided I just wouldn't use a yellow bag much.  I think it would be stunning and versatile in one of the blues.


----------



## coffeecup1828

youngster said:


> I think a small bays satchel is a great idea to add to your collection. I have wanted one for quite awhile but just can't quite pull the trigger.  I almost bought it in camomile last week in the private sale but decided I just wouldn't use a yellow bag much.  I think it would be stunning and versatile in one of the blues.



Thank you for your input, I value advice from a seasoned mulberry-er  now I just have to cross my fingers that the small bayswater satchel comes out in the regal blue. I also really like the small gray nubuck bayswater buckle, odd bc I'm not usually so drawn to this bag. The nubuck looks so rich though! Ahh choices. What is on your current wish list?


----------



## coffeecup1828

MrsPPS said:


> What beautiful choices - especially that oxblood Lily! &#10084;&#65039; Definitely missing a satchel though... &#128521;
> I think you've made the decision for me on the oxblood/regal dilemma - I wouldn't want to miss out on a LE colour. I passed up a Bayswater in cabbage once upon a time and have regretted it since! &#128516;


I think it's such a nice color, a refreshing fashion color, but also very classic! How can you go wrong?


----------



## youngster

Clakas said:


> Thank you for your input, I value advice from a seasoned mulberry-er  now I just have to cross my fingers that the small bayswater satchel comes out in the regal blue. I also really like the small gray nubuck bayswater buckle, odd bc I'm not usually so drawn to this bag. The nubuck looks so rich though! Ahh choices. What is on your current wish list?



I'd kind of like something in camomile, maybe the bayswater clutch wallet.  I passed on the camomile mini lily and regular lily. Both are currently at cabazon but the mini is too tiny and the regular Lily I don't think I'd use much. But, I'm still kind of drawn to the color in something small. I've never owned a yellow bag so I'm only going to buy this on sale and at a significant discount because it would be an experiment.

I'd also really like a small bayswater satchel. Oxblood calls to me (*_youngster, come buy me and take me home_!*) but I'm also considering it in chocolate.  This is likely going to be my fall purchase.

And . . . also on the wish list is possibly the steel blue regular or medium Lily. I'm still kicking that around in my head though. I think it likely that color will end up at the outlet so I might just wait it out and see if it shows up at cabazon in a few months. 

The small gray bayswater buckle does look lovely!  I'm a little intrigued by the mini bays buckle bags as well. I'm going to wait until I see a couple of reveals around here though first.  The disadvantage of not having a Mulberry boutique close by is that I can't go and try on all sorts of different things and look at different colors in person so I really rely on this site for advice along with my SA (and now I need a new one since Mulberry SF is closed down).


----------



## coffeecup1828

Thekitchensink said:


> View attachment 3007898
> 
> Here is my little collection.
> I'm hoping to grow it with a Mulberry medium rose lily and a picadilly oak x



Beautiful collection! Love your daria.


----------



## coffeecup1828

youngster said:


> I'd kind of like something in camomile, maybe the bayswater clutch wallet.  I passed on the camomile mini lily and regular lily. Both are currently at cabazon but the mini is too tiny and the regular Lily I don't think I'd use much. But, I'm still kind of drawn to the color in something small. I've never owned a yellow bag so I'm only going to buy this on sale and at a significant discount because it would be an experiment.
> 
> I'd also really like a small bayswater satchel. Oxblood calls to me (*_youngster, come buy me and take me home_!*) but I'm also considering it in chocolate.  This is likely going to be my fall purchase.
> 
> And . . . also on the wish list is possibly the steel blue regular or medium Lily. I'm still kicking that around in my head though. I think it likely that color will end up at the outlet so I might just wait it out and see if it shows up at cabazon in a few months.
> 
> The small gray bayswater buckle does look lovely!  I'm a little intrigued by the mini bays buckle bags as well. I'm going to wait until I see a couple of reveals around here though first.  The disadvantage of not having a Mulberry boutique close by is that I can't go and try on all sorts of different things and look at different colors in person so I really rely on this site for advice along with my SA (and now I need a new one since Mulberry SF is closed down).



Ooh we have similar taste; the camomile bayswater clutch is also on my wish list. I just don't think I can justify it right now after the damage I've recently done haha. And the small bayswater satchel in chocolate is another one I've been eyeing. I saw it in store and really liked the size of it and richness of the color. I'll have to decide between it and the regal blue if it comes out. The bayswater buckle is really pretty but I'm not sure about the crossbody strap. It just doesn't look that secure, as one side is attached to the front and the other to the back. I'd like to see more reviews on it. The steel blue is gorgeous, a lovely lily color I think. I would love a tessie tote in steel. That's so terrible about the Sf store closing. Are you within driving distance to the San Jose location?


----------



## youngster

Clakas said:


> Ooh we have similar taste; the camomile bayswater clutch is also on my wish list. I just don't think I can justify it right now after the damage I've recently done haha. *And the small bayswater satchel in chocolate is another one I've been eyeing. *I saw it in store and really liked the size of it and richness of the color. I'll have to decide between it and the regal blue if it comes out. The bayswater buckle is really pretty but I'm not sure about the crossbody strap. It just doesn't look that secure, as one side is attached to the front and the other to the back. I'd like to see more reviews on it. The steel blue is gorgeous, a lovely lily color I think. I would love a tessie tote in steel. That's so terrible about the Sf store closing. Are you within driving distance to the San Jose location?



I'm not anywhere close to San Jose unfortunately so I just have to rely on pics and this site.   The nice thing about Mulberry is that if I purchase from the boutique, they are good about accepting returns and doing exchanges by mail if I don't like a color or style.  With Cabazon, it's all final sale pretty much.

I'm glad to know you liked the chocolate color. It may be in the process of being phased out per my old SA in favor of oxblood as a core color.  I also have a regular Lily in oxblood and love it. I'm sure you will enjoy your Lily in that color as well.


----------



## Chiman

youngster said:


> I'm not anywhere close to San Jose unfortunately so I just have to rely on pics and this site.   The nice thing about Mulberry is that if I purchase from the boutique, they are good about accepting returns and doing exchanges by mail if I don't like a color or style.  With Cabazon, it's all final sale pretty much.
> 
> I'm glad to know you liked the chocolate color. It may be in the process of being phased out per my old SA in favor of oxblood as a core color.  I also have a regular Lily in oxblood and love it. I'm sure you will enjoy your Lily in that color as well.



Oh!! How could they phase out choco colour! that is one of most amazing and classic colours in Mulberry! I got a SBS in chocolate brown and waiting for a new SBS in oxblood  i'm too mouthful for small bags haha


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Thekitchensink said:


> View attachment 3007898
> 
> Here is my little collection.
> I'm hoping to grow it with a Mulberry medium rose lily and a picadilly oak x


Lovely family pic - congratulations &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!


Lovely to see you Ellie, worth the long wait for your pics


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MrsPPS said:


> My little Mulberry family is nothing compared to Mulberry Ellie's but here it is anyway!
> 
> View attachment 3007296
> 
> 
> No doubt I'll be adding to it in the future. Mulberry are really getting it right at the moment! [emoji7]


Congratulations - Lovely pieces, the coral croc bays is lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Caityrose28

MissStephie said:


> Oh thank you! I'm sure you'll get the Lily soon - did you have a look at the rose petal already? I saw it yesterday and it's very similiar to ballett pink, a hint darker but beautiful nevertheless.


I have had a look at the rose petal and it's beautiful, but my heart is truly set on the ballet pink and won't settle until I have it! Your collection is so girly and stylish, I love it! I never considered the Jacquard willow just because it wasn't released in small and I'm only 5ft so tend to shy away from the bigger sizes, but now I've seen yours I might have to hope a preloved one pops up somewhere! Would you mind posting a body shot photo of it and telling me how tall you are please so that i can get a good idea of size? That would be really helpful! xxx


----------



## MissStephie

Mulberrylover26 said:


> I have had a look at the rose petal and it's beautiful, but my heart is truly set on the ballet pink and won't settle until I have it! Your collection is so girly and stylish, I love it! I never considered the Jacquard willow just because it wasn't released in small and I'm only 5ft so tend to shy away from the bigger sizes, but now I've seen yours I might have to hope a preloved one pops up somewhere! Would you mind posting a body shot photo of it and telling me how tall you are please so that i can get a good idea of size? That would be really helpful! xxx



Thank you so much Mulberrylover  yes I know - I'm quite color sensitive and so I completely understand you. I'll have a look and as soon as I see a Ballet Pink Lily I'll let you know asap 
That was my problem, too - I'm 5'4 (163 cm) and first thought the reg Willow was too big for me. Tried it one on at the Mulberry store before I recognized it's just the perfect size - and I too think the Jacquard wouldn't have the same appearance on a small model.
Below is a shot of me modelling the willow - ugh I usually don't post myself anywhere, this must be a premiere.


----------



## Poppet46

MissStephie said:


> Thank you so much Mulberrylover  yes I know - I'm quite color sensitive and so I completely understand you. I'll have a look and as soon as I see a Ballet Pink Lily I'll let you know asap
> That was my problem, too - I'm 5'4 (163 cm) and first thought the reg Willow was too big for me. Tried it one on at the Mulberry store before I recognized it's just the perfect size - and I too think the Jacquard wouldn't have the same appearance on a small model.
> Below is a shot of me modelling the willow - ugh I usually don't post myself anywhere, this must be a premiere.


Gorgeous MissStephie and sooo stylish


----------



## MissStephie

Clakas said:


> My brand new and much loved family:
> 
> Black small Bayswater double zip tote
> Oxblood medium Lily
> Oak Effie satchel
> Oak Tree zip around wallet



only saw your collection dearest Clakas - the small bayswater is divine (simple guess that I love it) but your other pieces are stunning too! Well decided buys, for every occasion....love love love!


----------



## coffeecup1828

MissStephie said:


> only saw your collection dearest Clakas - the small bayswater is divine (simple guess that I love it) but your other pieces are stunning too! Well decided buys, for every occasion....love love love!


So kind of you to say, thank you!


----------



## coffeecup1828

MissStephie said:


> Thank you so much Mulberrylover  yes I know - I'm quite color sensitive and so I completely understand you. I'll have a look and as soon as I see a Ballet Pink Lily I'll let you know asap
> That was my problem, too - I'm 5'4 (163 cm) and first thought the reg Willow was too big for me. Tried it one on at the Mulberry store before I recognized it's just the perfect size - and I too think the Jacquard wouldn't have the same appearance on a small model.
> Below is a shot of me modelling the willow - ugh I usually don't post myself anywhere, this must be a premiere.


Absolutely stunning on you and I agree, it's a great size and proportion.


----------



## Chiman

When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..


----------



## remainsilly

Chiman said:


> When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..



All the postman locks are metal smiley faces. 
Gorgeous & cheerful collection. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chiman

remainsilly said:


> All the postman locks are metal smiley faces.
> Gorgeous & cheerful collection. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you remainsilly . I love these four classic colours so much and so do their smiley faces


----------



## fashionlover21

Chiman said:


> When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..



Lovely collection! So classic and timeless


----------



## CPrincessUK

Chiman said:


> When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..



Lovely classic bags in classic colours.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Chiman said:


> When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..



All gorgeous. Simples.


----------



## Chiman

Thank you all  I take good care of them


----------



## coffeecup1828

Chiman said:


> When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..



Lovely classics!!


----------



## ayumiken

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113


Aww what an adorable Mulberry family


----------



## Caityrose28

MissStephie said:


> Thank you so much Mulberrylover  yes I know - I'm quite color sensitive and so I completely understand you. I'll have a look and as soon as I see a Ballet Pink Lily I'll let you know asap
> That was my problem, too - I'm 5'4 (163 cm) and first thought the reg Willow was too big for me. Tried it one on at the Mulberry store before I recognized it's just the perfect size - and I too think the Jacquard wouldn't have the same appearance on a small model.
> Below is a shot of me modelling the willow - ugh I usually don't post myself anywhere, this must be a premiere.


Wow absolutely gorgeous, thanks so much for the picture, the bag is the perfect size on you! It's definitely on my wish list now, it's lovely! I have some good news! Guess who is the proud new owner of a ballet pink Lily? Eeeeeeek! After being absolutely desperate for one for about 1 year now, I finally have one, it is such a stunning bag, the perfect pink  xxx


----------



## MissStephie

Mulberrylover26 said:


> Wow absolutely gorgeous, thanks so much for the picture, the bag is the perfect size on you! It's definitely on my wish list now, it's lovely! I have some good news! Guess who is the proud new owner of a ballet pink Lily? Eeeeeeek! After being absolutely desperate for one for about 1 year now, I finally have one, it is such a stunning bag, the perfect pink  xxx



oh thank you!!

Wow I'm so happy for you, perfect choice...good things come to those who deserve it  do you have the reg one? Where did you get it? Hehe I'm so happy for you, really! You go girl!!!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

I've been meaning to do this for ages and I apologise for the slightly rubbish pic but this is my preloved family


----------



## Louliu71

R1MADGIRL said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages and I apologise for the slightly rubbish pic but this is my preloved family



Hi, lovely collection, so I see you did end up moving on your blenheim. I saw the most georgeous rosemary on the tube the other day, olive or khaki kind of colour. I think I want one now


----------



## Pessie

R1MADGIRL said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages and I apologise for the slightly rubbish pic but this is my preloved family


Thanks for sharing this picture, you have a gorgeous collection.  What's the name of the bag to the right of the phoebe on the second row from the back?


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Pessie said:


> Thanks for sharing this picture, you have a gorgeous collection.  What's the name of the bag to the right of the phoebe on the second row from the back?


 
Thank you Pessie 
If it's the black one that's a Gerlinda,not had her long and although unused had the most awful mildew smell 
I've pretty much cured the whiff by using a couple of drops of tea tree oil in a bowl of warm water and blotting the inside with it then leaving to dry in the sun.


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Louliu71 said:


> Hi, lovely collection, so I see you did end up moving on your blenheim. I saw the most georgeous rosemary on the tube the other day, olive or khaki kind of colour. I think I want one now


 
Thanks Louliu  yes I did move her on,she went to a good home as a Christmas prezzie.
It was a DH's first Mulberry gift to his wife 
I think I know the Rosemary you mean,the olive/khaki colour suits that design really well I think.


----------



## Pessie

Pessie said:


> Thanks for sharing this picture, you have a gorgeous collection.  What's the name of the bag to the right of the phoebe on the second row from the back?



Thanks, not seen that style before, this forum is educational!


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Pessie said:


> Thanks, not seen that style before, this forum is educational!


 
You don't see them very often but they are a lovely understated bag for a casual day out and just the right size.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

R1MADGIRL said:


> I've been meaning to do this for ages and I apologise for the slightly rubbish pic but this is my preloved family



Lovely family pic. Not rubbish at all.


----------



## R1MADGIRL

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely family pic. Not rubbish at all.


 
 need to get over and see your Euston


----------



## Ukpandagirl

R1MADGIRL said:


> need to get over and see your Euston



And bayswater tote now too! Oops! Been a busy week....


----------



## arnoldscigar

Current collection- moved on half of my bags to pay for the cheeky Chanel purchase!


----------



## Amerha Princess

Arnoldcigar I love love love your collection and your Chanel is tdf! Xx


----------



## DiJe40

arnoldscigar said:


> Current collection- moved on half of my bags to pay for the cheeky Chanel purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040747
> View attachment 3040748
> View attachment 3040749




Love your bags..beautiful collection!


----------



## arnoldscigar

thank you both  of course even though have sold a lot am now eyeing up the oxblood jamie! gah what is it about mulberry that makes you an addict!


----------



## Genius Loci

Chiman said:


> When i did a little clean up for some of my bags today....here are my friends..



What is that Grey coloured one called?


----------



## Pessie

My family, I've sold quite a few bags (including my bayswater which I'm currently regretting).  I took them all out to review them as I'm guilty of often going for the same thing - at one point just about everything was brown, not sure what to go for next.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions   I'm thinking red, or maybe purple?  I'm not too keen on pink or pastel colours, I'm not sure they suit me.


----------



## Chiman

Genius Loci said:


> What is that Grey coloured one called?



The bags in the photo are:
Chocolate Brown small bayswater (top left)
Oxblood small bayswater (top right)
Oak soft buffalo Alexa (bottom left)
Black polished buffalo Alexa with silver HW (bottom right) 

must be the fault of my camera  i have a couple of more mulbs sitting somewhere at home


----------



## Chiman

Pessie said:


> My family, I've sold quite a few bags (including my bayswater which I'm currently regretting).  I took them all out to review them as I'm guilty of often going for the same thing - at one point just about everything was brown, not sure what to go for next.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions   I'm thinking red, or maybe purple?  I'm not too keen on pink or pastel colours, I'm not sure they suit me.



lovely classie fam! Could see we share the same taste
Could do some oxblood/berry/cherry pieces? I'm eyeing on yellow/green/poppy red


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Pessie said:


> My family, I've sold quite a few bags (including my bayswater which I'm currently regretting).  I took them all out to review them as I'm guilty of often going for the same thing - at one point just about everything was brown, not sure what to go for next.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions   I'm thinking red, or maybe purple?  I'm not too keen on pink or pastel colours, I'm not sure they suit me.


 
An oxblood would be a nice addition.  Lovely family btw


----------



## Taro

Pessie said:


> My family, I've sold quite a few bags (including my bayswater which I'm currently regretting).  I took them all out to review them as I'm guilty of often going for the same thing - at one point just about everything was brown, not sure what to go for next.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions   I'm thinking red, or maybe purple?  I'm not too keen on pink or pastel colours, I'm not sure they suit me.



Pessie, you've got a lovely family! How are you liking the Bolide? It's a bag I've been eyeing for a few months but other purchases get the pick over it each time!

What about a nice classic red? Or maybe oxblood/burgundy? You've got the black covered and you have some brown already so a nice pop would be lovely IMO.

I love all your collection because they are very like the type of options that I pick (a lot of black. but it's classic!)


----------



## Bagwis

arnoldscigar said:


> Current collection- moved on half of my bags to pay for the cheeky Chanel purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040747
> View attachment 3040748
> View attachment 3040749



Oh wow beautiful collection!


----------



## Pessie

Chiman said:


> lovely classie fam! Could see we share the same taste
> Could do some oxblood/berry/cherry pieces? I'm eyeing on yellow/green/poppy red



Berry colours are lovely, thanks



Ukpandagirl said:


> An oxblood would be a nice addition.  Lovely family btw



Love oxblood too!



Taro said:


> Pessie, you've got a lovely family! How are you liking the Bolide? It's a bag I've been eyeing for a few months but other purchases get the pick over it each time!
> 
> What about a nice classic red? Or maybe oxblood/burgundy? You've got the black covered and you have some brown already so a nice pop would be lovely IMO.
> 
> I love all your collection because they are very like the type of options that I pick (a lot of black. but it's classic!)



I love the Bolide,  it's my all-time favourite bag and I'd love another in a colour.  I think that's what I need to do - stop buying other bags and save up for a red one!  I get distracted, especially at sale time


----------



## Louliu71

arnoldscigar said:


> Current collection- moved on half of my bags to pay for the cheeky Chanel purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3040747
> View attachment 3040748
> View attachment 3040749



Stunning collection, so you like the textured bags I see  that tessie croc is my fav in your collection.....too nice to be unused


----------



## Louliu71

Pessie said:


> My family, I've sold quite a few bags (including my bayswater which I'm currently regretting).  I took them all out to review them as I'm guilty of often going for the same thing - at one point just about everything was brown, not sure what to go for next.  I'd be grateful for any suggestions   I'm thinking red, or maybe purple?  I'm not too keen on pink or pastel colours, I'm not sure they suit me.





Ukpandagirl said:


> An oxblood would be a nice addition.  Lovely family btw



Lovely collection and +1 for oxblood or midnight or grey


----------



## arnoldscigar

Louliu71 said:


> Stunning collection, so you like the textured bags I see  that tessie croc is my fav in your collection.....too nice to be unused


thank you i love the shrunken calf- i think thats my fave out of all mulberry leathers! just makes  whatever colour it is really pop


----------



## Piarpreet

Oh my goodness you really  love this brand! I feel this way about valentino  but I stopped (thankfully because the rockstud situation is getting old) 

I only have this giant alexa in zigzag studs. Took me forever (years) to find it at a reduced price.


----------



## Ludmilla

Piarpreet said:


> Oh my goodness you really  love this brand! I feel this way about valentino  but I stopped (thankfully because the rockstud situation is getting old)
> 
> 
> 
> I only have this giant alexa in zigzag studs. Took me forever (years) to find it at a reduced price.




Lovely Lexy! [emoji4]


----------



## MiniMabel

Piarpreet said:


> Oh my goodness you really  love this brand! I feel this way about valentino  but I stopped (thankfully because the rockstud situation is getting old)
> 
> I only have this giant alexa in zigzag studs. Took me forever (years) to find it at a reduced price.



Stylish Alexa!

I like your boots, too!!


----------



## Piarpreet

MiniMabel said:


> Stylish Alexa!
> 
> I like your boots, too!!



they are from Zara


----------



## Piarpreet

MiniMabel said:


> Stylish Alexa!
> 
> I like your boots, too!!



I wish I could find zigzaggy shoes


----------



## remainsilly

Found mulberry sacks in closet. 
Man in my life has been very thoughtful with surprises, again.

Oak nvt. Which may patina quite well, or may suffer terribly @ my spill-happy hands. 
Must hope for best. 

Make up case, tree continental wallet, bays double zip tote (regular size):
http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymedia/renderer/images/8801977106462/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S3/RL3771_342G110_L_medium.jpg

http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymedia/renderer/images/8802670215198/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S3/RL3846_342G110_L_medium.jpg

http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymedia/renderer/images/8808500625438/PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S3/HH2274_342G110_L_medium.jpg

Also silk crepe large printed wrap, abstract multicolor design. Described as new/unusual & shipped in for special mulberry store event.
Shows different colors, depending how tied/shifted.

Am grateful to be able to share.


----------



## emelizahughes

My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!


----------



## CPrincessUK

emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!



Beautiful family!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!



Classic, classy and perfectly formed


----------



## Poppet46

emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!


All gorgeous


----------



## Mulbs

emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!




What a lovely family. Love every one of them !! [emoji7]


----------



## arthurwinston

emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!


lovely family!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!


Lovely mulberry family!


----------



## arthurwinston

Mulberry Ellie said:


> MulberryEllie's Roxy Family all in one place!


this is insane! in a good way though. lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Found mulberry sacks in closet.
> Man in my life has been very thoughtful with surprises, again.
> 
> Oak nvt. Which may patina quite well, or may suffer terribly @ my spill-happy hands.
> Must hope for best.
> 
> Make up case, tree continental wallet, bays double zip tote (regular size):
> http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymed...PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S3/RL3771_342G110_L_medium.jpg
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymed...PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S3/RL3846_342G110_L_medium.jpg
> 
> http://www.mulberry.com/mulberrymed...PRODUCT/MEDIUM/S3/HH2274_342G110_L_medium.jpg
> 
> Also silk crepe large printed wrap, abstract multicolor design. Described as new/unusual & shipped in for special mulberry store event.
> Shows different colors, depending how tied/shifted.
> 
> Am grateful to be able to share.



I really like all of your oak goodies.  And this scarf is really a very special treat for a special lady. Enjoy. 



emelizahughes said:


> My little but ever growing family! OS Alexa in Chocolate, Medium Lily in Black, Zip Around Tree Wallet, Bayswater Tote in Oak and Bayswater in Oxblood  I am so glad I discovered this thread, all of the families are so gorgeous.. such temptation!



Beautiful and classic family. Enjoy them!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I really like all of your oak goodies.  And this scarf is really a very special treat for a special lady. Enjoy.



Thank you for commenting, my good friend. 

Scarf design is so unlike mulberry's normal & captured me immediately. 
Was told upcoming color, merlot, is mauve/wine/plum color in its design.


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi Mulberry fans. I have a question a stupid question to ask. May I know what is NVT?


----------



## Louliu71

casseyelsie said:


> Hi Mulberry fans. I have a question a stupid question to ask. May I know what is NVT?




Hi and not a stopid question 

It's natural vegetable tanned and mulberrys current signature leather.

Take a look below to read more

http://www.npnbags.co.uk/leathercareguide.html


----------



## Elendil

Here is my family!

Oak Elgin
Chocolate Anthony messenger
Midnight Brynmore 
Chocolate Brynmore in sheepskin
Olive Roxanne
Chocolate Rosemary
Lavender Effie
Chocolate SBS
Canvas/ raspberry pigskin Roxanne
Canvas/ raspberry pigskin Blenheim
Chocolate snakeskin Smithfield
Natural(?) snakeskin Smithfield

Yes, I do like the oldies and yes, I do like chocolate.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Elendil said:


> Here is my family!
> 
> Oak Elgin
> Chocolate Anthony messenger
> Midnight Brynmore
> Chocolate Brynmore in sheepskin
> Olive Roxanne
> Chocolate Rosemary
> Lavender Effie
> Chocolate SBS
> Canvas/ raspberry pigskin Roxanne
> Canvas/ raspberry pigskin Blenheim
> Chocolate snakeskin Smithfield
> Natural(?) snakeskin Smithfield
> 
> Yes, I do like the oldies and yes, I do like chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 3057083



Not oldies classics and i love em all


----------



## Mulbs

elvisfan4life said:


> not oldies classics and i love em all




+1


----------



## Elendil

Thank you Elvis and Mulbs!

I am very happy with my collection!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Not oldies classics and i love em all



+ 2. Love your Smithfield's


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ukpandagirl said:


> + 2. Love your Smithfield's



Ditto i have one old lady and love her


----------



## 2manyhorses

Elendil said:


> Here is my family!
> 
> Oak Elgin
> Chocolate Anthony messenger
> Midnight Brynmore
> Chocolate Brynmore in sheepskin
> Olive Roxanne
> Chocolate Rosemary
> Lavender Effie
> Chocolate SBS
> Canvas/ raspberry pigskin Roxanne
> Canvas/ raspberry pigskin Blenheim
> Chocolate snakeskin Smithfield
> Natural(?) snakeskin Smithfield
> 
> Yes, I do like the oldies and yes, I do like chocolate.
> 
> View attachment 3057083



Just fabulous!!!!


----------



## 2manyhorses

elvisfan4life said:


> Ditto i have one old lady and love her



Elvis what a gorgeous colour x


----------



## elvisfan4life

2manyhorses said:


> Elvis what a gorgeous colour x



Proper old style emerald


----------



## 2manyhorses

elvisfan4life said:


> Proper old style emerald



There is a lot to be said for the classics, simply  timeless and classy


----------



## Ukpandagirl

elvisfan4life said:


> Ditto i have one old lady and love her



Oh elvis I do love your bag. The colour is beautiful


----------



## Elendil

2manyhorses said:


> Just fabulous!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## Elendil

elvisfan4life said:


> Ditto i have one old lady and love her




That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> Ditto i have one old lady and love her




Oh, I like this one very much. [emoji4]


----------



## Poppet46

Ukpandagirl said:


> + 2. Love your Smithfield's


+3 all gorgeous.  Love seeing the variety in TPF'rs collections


----------



## remainsilly

elvisfan4life said:


> Ditto i have one old lady and love her



Gorgeous emerald.


----------



## Elendil

Poppet46 said:


> +3 all gorgeous.  Love seeing the variety in TPF'rs collections




Thank you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Part 2


----------



## CPrincessUK

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.


Very nice collection!!


----------



## Sunfeather

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.




Wonderful collection! [emoji173]&#65039; 
So we both are sitting on the sofa [emoji23]


----------



## Sunfeather

#Ukpandagirl  Love your cute cat! [emoji76]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.




Great photo, great familiy, great cat. Bags and cat could join us on the sofa. I'd like to play with them. [emoji6]
Btw. cat looks as if the bags are all hers... and she allows you kindly to use them. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> #Ukpandagirl  Love your cute cat! [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064614




Awww. Another kitty for the sofa. [emoji7]


----------



## Sunfeather

Ludmilla said:


> Awww. Another kitty for the sofa. [emoji7]




[emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## Louliu71

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.




Lizzie almost became my first M!

Lovely collection, loo forward to the SLG etcs! Them the therapy can really begin when you see what you have


----------



## Pessie

Ludmilla said:


> Great photo, great familiy, great cat. Bags and cat could join us on the sofa. I'd like to play with them. [emoji6]
> Btw. cat looks as if the bags are all hers... and she allows you kindly to use them. [emoji1]



:lolots: yes she does!


----------



## Pessie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.



Super collection of classic M's Panda  you have great taste



Sunfeather said:


> #Ukpandagirl  Love your cute cat! [emoji76]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064614



Another lovely puss to add to the team on the sofa


----------



## Sunfeather

Pessie said:


> Another lovely puss to add to the team on the sofa



[emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## Elendil

Lovely collection Panda!


----------



## casseyelsie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.







Ukpandagirl said:


> Part 2




OMG impressive collection of Mulberry. U gotta have the biggest Mulberry collection I've seen! Lol


----------



## DiJe40

Ukpandagirl said:


> Right updated family. It bags only. I lost the will to live trying to dig out my purses, scarves and other SLG's I own. Newish styles in part 1, oldies in part 2.  Now I know why I'm on the sofa.    And the cat photo bombed me again but at least she looked cute for the photo ... Bless.




Love your collection [emoji76]..and your cat..what a beauty!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Thanks for you nice comments ladies.x


----------



## saleofcentury

saleofcentury said:


> Loving browsing through all these happy families!
> 
> My first family portrait  All bar one are preloved and a bit of an eclectic mix....
> 
> Gunmetal Sparkle Alexa Hobo with made to measure Samorga liner.
> 
> Large Antony, not sure of the official colour but it's a lovely burgundy with silver postman's lock.
> 
> Chocolate Emmy with oak trim and cute little matching postman's lock keyring / bag charm.
> 
> Oak Leopard Mitzy with matching pouch and Greta keyring / bag charm.
> 
> Rosemary Rio in coconut/tan/oak.
> 
> Loopy Leopard patent Lily - the newest to me and was love at first sight - she's coming out for dinner tonight!
> 
> Rosie (I think that's her name!) shoulder bag in a tan & brown animal print - this was new from York Outlet.
> 
> Itching to add an SBS next, maybe in that fab red onion colour. Or maybe I'll go sensible & look out for oak, as I feel I'm missing some oak in the household!
> 
> The only one who left was my first ever Mulberry - a new purchase from York Outlet a couple of years ago. Regular Alexa in Furry Bark print. Unfortunately her postman's lock clasp snapped clean off after about four months  She went back for a refund & set me off on the preloved route. Much better to get 2 or 3 bags for the price of a newbie!



So, I had fun tonight reliving some recent purchases & remembering the pre-loved family who have left for new homes 

Here is the refreshed line up. I heart this collection right now & can't imagine letting any of these babies go! 

Survivors - Rosie Satchel; Loopy Patent Lily; Oak Leopard Mitzy with matching pouch, but the Greta key chain has left for the golden Virgo bag charm.

New Kids on my block - that red onion SBS (my HG hunted down!); a Cory hobo in chestnut & a Cory tote in sparkle tweed (LOVE THESE GUYS!); a reg Taylor in grey and my new daily workhorse, the Large Lily in grainy pebbled patent - total love on size and bling 

One list minus the other & its the older girls of Mulberry who have left, but all to new owners who will love them in a way I couldn't, I'm sure!


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

My lovely little family &#128525;


----------



## MissStephie

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#55357;&#56845;



oh Georgie what a lovely family! And not little at all - rather very well chosen, something for every occasion 
don't feel too bad about your Willow - she is SO beautiful, the shrunken calf one is one of the most beautiful models of the Willow line. I think you will appreciate her A LOT and if you want to use her - use her, it would be so sad to have her sitting in her dustbag until christmas.

And I love the SBS (?) in this color - and the bays. Is it suede kinda leather?


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

MissStephie said:


> oh Georgie what a lovely family! And not little at all - rather very well chosen, something for every occasion
> don't feel too bad about your Willow - she is SO beautiful, the shrunken calf one is one of the most beautiful models of the Willow line. I think you will appreciate her A LOT and if you want to use her - use her, it would be so sad to have her sitting in her dustbag until christmas.
> 
> And I love the SBS (?) in this color - and the bays. Is it suede kinda leather?



Thanks MissStephie  

I am so smitten with the Willow she may have to come out of hiding earlier than expected.

The SBS is a real favourite I love it. The bays is a grey suede which was originally much lighter but she is very used now x


----------



## Louliu71

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family [emoji7]




Lovely collection, where's that gorgeous pink dome French purse?


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Oops she's in the SBS hehe x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#128525;



Lovely family Georgie.


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely family Georgie.



Thanks Panda it really helped getting them all out x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> Thanks Panda it really helped getting them all out x



I love your Bayswater ... Absolutely stunning


----------



## Designerhbgirl

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#128525;


Lovely family, but I wouldn't call it little! You've got lots of mulberry beauties!


----------



## Ludmilla

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> Thanks MissStephie
> 
> I am so smitten with the Willow she may have to come out of hiding earlier than expected.
> 
> The SBS is a real favourite I love it. The bays is a grey suede which was originally much lighter but she is very used now x



I'm with MissStephie, please use this beautiful Willow. There is no sensible reason to let her sit in the dustbag. Enjoy it!

Your family is great, I like the Lexy clutch very much! Really elegant.


----------



## Bagwis

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#128525;



Fantastic collection, you have great taste! I think you have the best looking Mulberry bags.


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Bagwis said:


> Fantastic collection, you have great taste! I think you have the best looking Mulberry bags.



Aww thank you very much Bagwis that's a lovely thing to say x


----------



## Bagwis

You're welcome!


----------



## Amachelle

My new updated family pic 

Somerset shoulder bag in choc, gold crackled bayswater, chocolate bayswater, small willow in indigo shrunken calf, scribbly floral lily with matching pouch, mini Alexa in bluebell and envelope wallet in metallic mushroom.

I love them all and its great to see them all together - just medium lily to be complete I think


----------



## cberrill2

Amachelle said:


> My new updated family pic
> 
> Somerset shoulder bag in choc, gold crackled bayswater, chocolate bayswater, small willow in indigo shrunken calf, scribbly floral lily with matching pouch, mini Alexa in bluebell and envelope wallet in metallic mushroom.
> 
> I love them all and its great to see them all together - just medium lily to be complete I think


That willow is just the most beautiful thing...

Lovely collection!


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

Amachelle said:


> My new updated family pic
> 
> Somerset shoulder bag in choc, gold crackled bayswater, chocolate bayswater, small willow in indigo shrunken calf, scribbly floral lily with matching pouch, mini Alexa in bluebell and envelope wallet in metallic mushroom.
> 
> I love them all and its great to see them all together - just medium lily to be complete I think



That willow is just amazing, shrunken calf is so beautiful but I am biased


----------



## Amachelle

cberrill2 said:


> That willow is just the most beautiful thing...
> 
> Lovely collection!






GeorgiePeorgie said:


> That willow is just amazing, shrunken calf is so beautiful but I am biased



Thank you both 

I do adore my willow and shrunken calf is so robust I always carry it without any worry of marks or scratches


----------



## Amachelle

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#128525;



Wow all so gorgeous!!

Love the conker SBS and your HG willow she's beautiful. Enjoy carrying them


----------



## CPrincessUK

Amachelle said:


> My new updated family pic
> 
> Somerset shoulder bag in choc, gold crackled bayswater, chocolate bayswater, small willow in indigo shrunken calf, scribbly floral lily with matching pouch, mini Alexa in bluebell and envelope wallet in metallic mushroom.
> 
> I love them all and its great to see them all together - just medium lily to be complete I think


what a lovely collection. Love the blue willow and that gold bayswater!


----------



## S44MHY

My new to me plum oversized Alexa arrived today to complete my little mulberry family. Here it is, the second pic being my complete family. [emoji4] x


----------



## CPrincessUK

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#128525;


nice family. which one is your favourite?


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

S44MHY said:


> My new to me plum oversized Alexa arrived today to complete my little mulberry family. Here it is, the second pic being my complete family. [emoji4] x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066603
> View attachment 3066604



Beautiful family, I love loopy leopard. I know it doesn't get much love on here but the print is just lovely x


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

CPrincessUK said:


> nice family. which one is your favourite?



I not sure I have one CP, the Willow makes my heart sing but I can imagine her not being the most practical to use I think the SDR takes that prize x


----------



## CPrincessUK

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> I not sure I have one CP, the Willow makes my heart sing but I can imagine her not being the most practical to use I think the SDR takes that prize x


oooh  if I had the funds I would get a willow for the sake of it!
I don't get on with hand held bags though so I have to admire from afar.


----------



## CPrincessUK

S44MHY said:


> My new to me plum oversized Alexa arrived today to complete my little mulberry family. Here it is, the second pic being my complete family. [emoji4] x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3066603
> View attachment 3066604


Another fab collection. Also your bedroom decor is lovely!! I should move in. hehe


----------



## S44MHY

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> Beautiful family, I love loopy leopard. I know it doesn't get much love on here but the print is just lovely x




Thank you... [emoji4] x it doesn't but it gets love here lol


----------



## S44MHY

CPrincessUK said:


> Another fab collection. Also your bedroom decor is lovely!! I should move in. hehe




Thank you.... Ha ha I don't think dh be happy about that! Lol x


----------



## S44MHY

CPrincessUK said:


> nice family. which one is your favourite?




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## S44MHY

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family [emoji7]




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mrsshac

My babies! Not got them all out in a while, I think I need something green or blue next!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mrsshac said:


> My babies! Not got them all out in a while, I think I need something green or blue next!


 

I have the same pencil case as you.    Lovely collection btw - nice to see another Alana banana as i call them.


----------



## Mrsshac

Ukpandagirl said:


> I have the same pencil case as you.    Lovely collection btw - nice to see another Alana banana as i call them.


 why thanks m'dear! Collection nowhere near your epic heights though! 
The alanas are literally indestructible aren't they, if Darwin was a type of man rather than leather I would be in love; tough, rugged yet supple and understated 
I wish they still did things with an embossed plaque like the Melanie, I def use my Ell loads more just because there's no sticky-out scrapeable hardware to worry about...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mrsshac said:


> why thanks m'dear! Collection nowhere near your epic heights though!
> The alanas are literally indestructible aren't they, if Darwin was a type of man rather than leather I would be in love; tough, rugged yet supple and understated
> I wish they still did things with an embossed plaque like the Melanie, I def use my Ell loads more just because there's no sticky-out scrapeable hardware to worry about...


 

Its quality not quantity!! yours are all lovely.  I really enjoy seeing other peoples collections as they remind me why i love Mulberry so much.  Is that a little Ayesha Rio you have there, see, i love that - fab bag!


----------



## Louliu71

Mrsshac said:


> My babies! Not got them all out in a while, I think I need something green or blue next!



Lovely collection, your lily is my fav


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

My cara & medium lily family 




All the M together


----------



## Louliu71

Mrsshac said:


> My babies! Not got them all out in a while, I think I need something green or blue next!





LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



Always loved your collection, see you have thinned it out quite a lot


----------



## Bagwis

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



Beautiful collection, very colorful I like it!!!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Louliu71 said:


> Always loved your collection, see you have thinned it out quite a lot




I have [emoji81] but the proceeds went straight out to my expanding LV family [emoji81]


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Bagwis said:


> Beautiful collection, very colorful I like it!!!




Thank you


----------



## Taimi

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



I love your collection!  I'm quite fond of colourful bags too.


----------



## jp23

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706




Great selection of Lilys!


----------



## jp23

Mrsshac said:


> My babies! Not got them all out in a while, I think I need something green or blue next!




Your collection reminds me of summer [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## jp23

Amachelle said:


> My new updated family pic
> 
> Somerset shoulder bag in choc, gold crackled bayswater, chocolate bayswater, small willow in indigo shrunken calf, scribbly floral lily with matching pouch, mini Alexa in bluebell and envelope wallet in metallic mushroom.
> 
> I love them all and its great to see them all together - just medium lily to be complete I think




That Willow [emoji7]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706


Love your collection!


----------



## CPrincessUK

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



Wow love your collection especially the medium lilies.


----------



## Skater

Mrsshac said:


> My babies! Not got them all out in a while, I think I need something green or blue next!


Lovely collection! What's the rio leather bag?

And something blue would be a great addition!


----------



## preppyboy8671

First Mulberry post!
Taking a break from Longchamp...
Ready for my long workweek ahead


----------



## preppyboy8671

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706


Absolutely stunning collection!


----------



## preppyboy8671

Ukpandagirl said:


> Part 2


awesome collection! Love the Clipper and Anthonys!


----------



## Louliu71

preppyboy8671 said:


> First Mulberry post!
> Taking a break from Longchamp...
> Ready for my long workweek ahead



Welcome what is it if you don't mind me asking? Looks in amazing condition


----------



## preppyboy8671

Louliu71 said:


> Welcome what is it if you don't mind me asking? Looks in amazing condition


Tote: Balthazar ...its a men's model
Wallet: Long Locked Purse (spazzalato white)
Luggage Tag in Gold


----------



## Mrsshac

Skater said:


> Lovely collection! What's the rio leather bag?
> 
> And something blue would be a great addition!



Thanks hun! The rio is a Julie- it holds as much as my small bryn, sometimes I borrow Bryn's long strap and wear her crossbody, or remove straps and have a roomy clutch- she's so versatile!


----------



## Mrsshac

jp23 said:


> Your collection reminds me of summer [emoji5]&#65039;



Haha yes! It's probs because I'm happier carrying my babies when it's less likely to rain, so I've got them in mainly summery colours! Well except maybe pumpkin Bays...but I'm still reluctant to trust the shiny grain finish :/ I need something in indestructible Congo I think!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

preppyboy8671 said:


> awesome collection! Love the Clipper and Anthonys!



Thanks preppy boy. I love my Anthony's too. The clipper is getting v old now as she was my first mulberry bag I think.... That's where it all started!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

preppyboy8671 said:


> First Mulberry post!
> Taking a break from Longchamp...
> Ready for my long workweek ahead



Nice collection. Lovely photo


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



Lovely family. Great photo. Loving the cara's and the del Ray


----------



## fashionlover21

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



Fabulous collection! Lovely colours


----------



## mitch bag

GeorgiePeorgie said:


> My lovely little family &#128525;


Love your collections!!! Very chic!!!


----------



## Kate1989

Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags



Goregous family photo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags




What a colourful happy familiy! [emoji7]


----------



## Louliu71

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags



Lovely collection!


----------



## Skater

ludmilla said:


> what a colourful happy familiy! [emoji7]


+1!


----------



## Taimi

Ludmilla said:


> What a colourful happy familiy! [emoji7]



+2!


----------



## buyingpig

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags



So colorful! Love .


----------



## jp23

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags




That Suffolk [emoji7]


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my collection pic (all Mulberry except for the Dolce and Gabbana tote, LV small agenda, and small Dior purse). My most expensive purchase is the camo Cara and I absolutely love it. I love colours and patterns. I used to have more neutral bags (Oak and Taupe) but sold them after getting a taste for more brighter looking bags


Wow!

Beautiful "family" !


----------



## GeneralCounsel

Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo &#128092;&#128150;&#128522;


----------



## elvisfan4life

GeneralCounsel said:


> Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo &#128092;&#128150;&#128522;



Welcme some lovely classics there


----------



## GeorgiePeorgie

GeneralCounsel said:


> Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo &#128092;&#128150;&#128522;



Gorgeous classic family GC 
Welcome to the forum! X


----------



## Ser

GeneralCounsel said:


> Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo &#128092;&#128150;&#128522;



Lovely family  welcome


----------



## jp23

GeneralCounsel said:


> Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo [emoji162][emoji178][emoji4]




Welcome! [emoji177]


----------



## buyingpig

GeneralCounsel said:


> Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo &#128092;&#128150;&#128522;



Love the black Lily. Welcome!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

GeneralCounsel said:


> Just joined the forum and wanted to share my Mulberry family photo &#128092;&#128150;&#128522;


Welcome to the forum 

Lovely combination of classic colours and styles.


----------



## Sunfeather

That's my Mulb family &#128522;


----------



## Amachelle

Sunfeather said:


> That's my Mulb family &#128522;



Lovely family. Especially love the alexa, shrunken calf is the best


----------



## Sunfeather

Amachelle said:


> Lovely family. Especially love the alexa, shrunken calf is the best



Thank you! So soft the shrunken calf....I love it!


----------



## Louliu71

Loving all the families...... I think getting them all out it therapy, also makes you realise we should be happy with what we have!  

Many have come and gone 

Regular Del rey glossy goat and Small Del Rey grainy print 


Black SBS NVT

Oak bella satchel NVT

Mini Taylor satchel smooth matte

Midnight croc print suede tillie satchel

Greta (not sure what heather) satchel

Giraffe print scarf

Grainy print French purse

Small zip around daria purse

Continental midnight polly push (think) purse

Gold heart keyring

Black Forest tassel keyring

Cara camo blue small pouch

And latest arrival black pembridge hobo (awaiting authenticity)

I now realise I have a problem!


----------



## Sunfeather

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the families...... I think getting them all out it therapy, also makes you realise we should be happy with what we have!
> 
> Many have come and gone
> 
> Regular Del rey glossy goat and Small Del Rey grainy print
> 
> 
> Black SBS NVT
> 
> Oak bella satchel NVT
> 
> Mini Taylor satchel smooth matte
> 
> Midnight croc print suede tillie satchel
> 
> Greta (not sure what heather) satchel
> 
> Giraffe print scarf
> 
> Grainy print French purse
> 
> Small zip around daria purse
> 
> Continental midnight polly push (think) purse
> 
> Gold heart keyring
> 
> Black Forest tassel keyring
> 
> Cara camo blue small pouch
> 
> And latest arrival black pembridge hobo (awaiting authenticity)
> 
> I now realise I have a problem!
> View attachment 3085475



Such a great Mulb family! &#128153; No...you don't have a problem....you love Mulberry! &#128521;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the families...... I think getting them all out it therapy, also makes you realise we should be happy with what we have!
> 
> Many have come and gone
> 
> Regular Del rey glossy goat and Small Del Rey grainy print
> 
> 
> Black SBS NVT
> 
> Oak bella satchel NVT
> 
> Mini Taylor satchel smooth matte
> 
> Midnight croc print suede tillie satchel
> 
> Greta (not sure what heather) satchel
> 
> Giraffe print scarf
> 
> Grainy print French purse
> 
> Small zip around daria purse
> 
> Continental midnight polly push (think) purse
> 
> Gold heart keyring
> 
> Black Forest tassel keyring
> 
> Cara camo blue small pouch
> 
> And latest arrival black pembridge hobo (awaiting authenticity)
> 
> I now realise I have a problem!
> View attachment 3085475



Gorgeous collection x


----------



## ayumiken

Sunfeather said:


> That's my Mulb family &#128522;


I like the brown one with that shiny skin leather.


----------



## ayumiken

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the families...... I think getting them all out it therapy, also makes you realise we should be happy with what we have!
> 
> Many have come and gone
> 
> Regular Del rey glossy goat and Small Del Rey grainy print
> 
> 
> Black SBS NVT
> 
> Oak bella satchel NVT
> 
> Mini Taylor satchel smooth matte
> 
> Midnight croc print suede tillie satchel
> 
> Greta (not sure what heather) satchel
> 
> Giraffe print scarf
> 
> Grainy print French purse
> 
> Small zip around daria purse
> 
> Continental midnight polly push (think) purse
> 
> Gold heart keyring
> 
> Black Forest tassel keyring
> 
> Cara camo blue small pouch
> 
> And latest arrival black pembridge hobo (awaiting authenticity)
> 
> I now realise I have a problem!
> View attachment 3085475


It really shows how addicted you are to that Mulberry.  More to come so whats the problem there? I think there is none.  You can continue your happiness collecting those especially when there are new styles in store.  Congrats!


----------



## Sunfeather

ayumiken said:


> I like the brown one with that shiny skin leather.



Thank you! &#128153;


----------



## Sunfeather

Sunfeather said:


> That's my Mulb family &#128522;



It's the oak, graphite, midnight blue and putty colored Bayswater and the red poppy Alexa &#128522;


----------



## Louliu71

Sunfeather said:


> Such a great Mulb family! [emoji170] No...you don't have a problem....you love Mulberry! [emoji6]







Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous collection x







ayumiken said:


> It really shows how addicted you are to that Mulberry.  More to come so whats the problem there? I think there is none.  You can continue your happiness collecting those especially when there are new styles in store.  Congrats!




Thanks ladies, think I'm content for now, just  one item I want to add and that's a key/coin purse. Nearly fell out of love with mini Taylor as she was looking grey and full even though regular use of collonil gel, the collonil 1909 worked wonders on her and she will be out again soon.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Sunfeather said:


> That's my Mulb family &#128522;


Gorgeous collection. I particularly like the red.........&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Louliu71 said:


> Loving all the families...... I think getting them all out it therapy, also makes you realise we should be happy with what we have!
> 
> Many have come and gone
> 
> Regular Del rey glossy goat and Small Del Rey grainy print
> 
> 
> Black SBS NVT
> 
> Oak bella satchel NVT
> 
> Mini Taylor satchel smooth matte
> 
> Midnight croc print suede tillie satchel
> 
> Greta (not sure what heather) satchel
> 
> Giraffe print scarf
> 
> Grainy print French purse
> 
> Small zip around daria purse
> 
> Continental midnight polly push (think) purse
> 
> Gold heart keyring
> 
> Black Forest tassel keyring
> 
> Cara camo blue small pouch
> 
> And latest arrival black pembridge hobo (awaiting authenticity)
> 
> I now realise I have a problem!
> View attachment 3085475


Wow! Impressive collection!


----------



## Sunfeather

T


----------



## Louliu71

WaitingToRetire said:


> Wow! Impressive collection!




Thank you, lookog very black again though


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Everyone has such lovely "Families"!!!!

This is mine. I think I need something a bit more 'vibrant' next.

Oxblood Bays 
Oxblood large Daria hobo with tassel keyring
Gingerbread large Drawstring Leah (Thank you Elvis!!) Hobo (I think) With oak leopard tassel Keyring
Oak Somerset hobo with oak photo Keyring
Black Somerset hobo

Each has a matching purse (That'll be my OCD)

Please forgive the rubbish photography and lighting!!!


----------



## remainsilly

WaitingToRetire said:


> Everyone has such lovely "Families"!!!!
> 
> This is mine. I think I need something a bit more 'vibrant' next.
> 
> Oxblood Bays
> Oxblood large Daria hobo with tassel keyring
> Gingerbread large Drawstring "Thingy" - I forget the name!!! With oak leopard tassel Keyring
> Oak Somerset hobo with oak photo Keyring
> Black Somerset hobo
> 
> Each has a matching purse (That'll be my OCD)
> 
> Please forgive the rubbish photography and lighting!!!
> 
> View attachment 3088078


Lovely! 
I have the same matching wallet/make up case syndrome.  And love for mulberry oxblood.


----------



## WaitingToRetire

remainsilly said:


> Lovely!
> I have the same matching wallet/make up case syndrome.  And love for mulberry oxblood.


Thank you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

WaitingToRetire said:


> Everyone has such lovely "Families"!!!!
> 
> This is mine. I think I need something a bit more 'vibrant' next.
> 
> Oxblood Bays
> Oxblood large Daria hobo with tassel keyring
> Gingerbread large Drawstring "Thingy" - I forget the name!!! With oak leopard tassel Keyring
> Oak Somerset hobo with oak photo Keyring
> Black Somerset hobo
> 
> Each has a matching purse (That'll be my OCD)
> 
> Please forgive the rubbish photography and lighting!!!
> 
> View attachment 3088078



Classy collection ....


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Ukpandagirl said:


> Classy collection ....


Thank you!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

WaitingToRetire said:


> Thank you!



I've got a purse problem too but with me being on the sofa I'm resisting well.  Photo of the purses too maybe!???? Not that I'm nosy!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

WaitingToRetire said:


> Everyone has such lovely "Families"!!!!
> 
> This is mine. I think I need something a bit more 'vibrant' next.
> 
> Oxblood Bays
> Oxblood large Daria hobo with tassel keyring
> Gingerbread large Drawstring "Thingy" - I forget the name!!! With oak leopard tassel Keyring
> Oak Somerset hobo with oak photo Keyring
> Black Somerset hobo
> 
> Each has a matching purse (That'll be my OCD)
> 
> Please forgive the rubbish photography and lighting!!!
> 
> View attachment 3088078



Leah!!!!!

I love your new collection love the somersets in particular very classic


----------



## WaitingToRetire

elvisfan4life said:


> Leah!!!!!
> 
> I love your new collection love the somersets in particular very classic


Leah!!! Thank you!!

Leah Hobo???  The name escaped me (it's my age)



Thank you. I'm thinking maybe I need something a little brighter / paler next.......


----------



## lazarini

My one and only (Mullbery)  Brynmore for MacBook Pro. Love it such a great and functional bag, here is a picture with a twist [emoji8]


----------



## Louliu71

lazarini said:


> My one and only (Mullbery)  Brynmore for MacBook Pro. Love it such a great and functional bag, here is a picture with a twist [emoji8]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089151




Love b&w pics, stylish gent!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

lazarini said:


> My one and only (Mullbery)  Brynmore for MacBook Pro. Love it such a great and functional bag, here is a picture with a twist [emoji8]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089151



Groovy pic. Lovely brynmore too


----------



## sarahrae1983

Im not lucky enough to have a mulberry family but I do have My east west Mitzy in oak and my reptile print mulberry purse.
I  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] them!! [emoji162][emoji164][emoji309][emoji163]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

sarahrae1983 said:


> View attachment 3094719
> 
> 
> Im not lucky enough to have a mulberry family but I do have My east west Mitzy in oak and my reptile print mulberry purse.
> I  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] them!! [emoji162][emoji164][emoji309][emoji163]



Your small gathering of lovelies are gorgeous . We all started somewhere don't forget!


----------



## Louliu71

sarahrae1983 said:


> View attachment 3094719
> 
> 
> Im not lucky enough to have a mulberry family but I do have My east west Mitzy in oak and my reptile print mulberry purse.
> I  [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171] them!! [emoji162][emoji164][emoji309][emoji163]



Hey a family is more than one IMO 

I am sure it will grow at some stage


----------



## sarahrae1983

Your both definitely right!! As its my Bday in a few months, my family might grow just a little bit more! [emoji7]


----------



## LFHeadley

My small but well loved family 

Medium Lily in Black Glossy Goat & Nickel, purchased last December from HoF in Birmingham as a Christmas present To Me, From Me!

iPad Slip Case in Pink Glossy Goat purchased a week later in the Christmas sale, I definitely caught the Mulberry bug lol

Regular Alexa in Silky Calf (I think) Pavement Grey and Nickel, purchased from The Finer Things, it took a while to get used to my Alexa but it's love and I'm keeping it! 

I definitely want a Bayswater in Black and Nickel, a long wallet in Black and Nickel and maybe a make up case in the Regal Blue and Nickel. (Can you spot the theme lol)!  I'd also love a black suede Clemmie with Nickel hardware, I highly doubt they will bring that out, but a girl can dream!!!


----------



## LFHeadley

Sorry, here is the picture!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LFHeadley said:


> Sorry, here is the picture!



All gorgeous


----------



## CPrincessUK

LFHeadley said:


> Sorry, here is the picture!



Beautiful.
I like your nickel theme too. I love nickel but now I also like my gold accents better than I used to.
You definitely need black bays with nickel. I own 8 bays yet if I were forced to sell all and keep one, black nickel would stay!


----------



## Mayfly285

LFHeadley said:


> Sorry, here is the picture!



Gorgeous family! I love pavement grey and the Lily is fab in that combination! Looking forward to seeing the Bayswater reveal(s!) at some point in the future!!


----------



## LFHeadley

CPrincessUK said:


> Beautiful.
> I like your nickel theme too. I love nickel but now I also like my gold accents better than I used to.
> You definitely need black bays with nickel. I own 8 bays yet if I were forced to sell all and keep one, black nickel would stay!



I only wear silver jewellery & silver coloured watches, so nickel matches everything perfectly!

I can't decide between the black glossy goat Bayswater or the soft grain. I intend on using the Bayswater as my work bag & soft grain is more hardwearing, I prefer the glossy goat so much more, but I'd be too scared to use it everyday!! 
The GG is being discontinued in Bays black and nickel so I'd better hurry up and make up my mind!

I love the idea of 8 Bayswaters, one for everyday of the week plus a spare LOL!


----------



## LFHeadley

Mayfly285 said:


> Gorgeous family! I love pavement grey and the Lily is fab in that combination! Looking forward to seeing the Bayswater reveal(s!) at some point in the future!!



The pavement grey is beautiful IRL and my Lily is my favourite as it was my first Mulberry and I will never part with it! 

Oh yes, I'll definitely do a reveal on here! I do like the Blossom tote in the oak colour, I'm not a fan of the gold HW and as the Blossom only has it on the inside, it's the perfect way for me to add an oak bag to my collection!


----------



## Louliu71

LFHeadley said:


> Sorry, here is the picture!




Very classy colours with black and grey, love the pop of colour


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Great choices - and that pop of pink is fabulous!


----------



## hmzhh

Hello! A newbie and here is my Alexa in midnight blue. Loving its versatility  Currently eyeing the Blossom tote. Anyone has it?


----------



## Louliu71

hmzhh said:


> View attachment 3102634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! A newbie and here is my Alexa in midnight blue. Loving its versatility  Currently eyeing the Blossom tote. Anyone has it?




Welcome and my fav colour at the mo


----------



## Skater

hmzhh said:


> View attachment 3102634
> 
> 
> Hello! A newbie and here is my Alexa in midnight blue. Loving its versatility  Currently eyeing the Blossom tote. Anyone has it?


I have this too, and love it! Versatile, robust, and goes with nearly everything. Enjoy, and welcome to the Mulberry slippery slope!


----------



## littlehanoi

I have fallen to other forum sometime. Now I'm back to where I stared my bag addicting. Here is my Muberry and some more collection!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 I only have two Alexa, 2 Bays and 2 medium lily.


----------



## Skater

littlehanoi said:


> I have fallen to other forum sometime. Now I'm back to where I stared my bag addicting. Here is my Muberry and some more collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104963
> View attachment 3104964
> View attachment 3104965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two Alexa, 2 Bays and 2 medium lily.


Impressive collection!


----------



## littlehanoi

Skater said:


> Impressive collection!




Thank you!


----------



## CPrincessUK

littlehanoi said:


> I have fallen to other forum sometime. Now I'm back to where I stared my bag addicting. Here is my Muberry and some more collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104963
> View attachment 3104964
> View attachment 3104965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two Alexa, 2 Bays and 2 medium lily.



Hi littlehanoi. Missed you. Love your collection.
I added a poppy red Lily to my collection today


----------



## Louliu71

littlehanoi said:


> I have fallen to other forum sometime. Now I'm back to where I stared my bag addicting. Here is my Muberry and some more collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104963
> View attachment 3104964
> View attachment 3104965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two Alexa, 2 Bays and 2 medium lily.




Haha only 6 mulberrys!

Very classy collection, I know nothing about other brands so excuse my ignorance, but what are the Givenchy bags?


----------



## littlehanoi

Louliu71 said:


> Haha only 6 mulberrys!
> 
> Very classy collection, I know nothing about other brands so excuse my ignorance, but what are the Givenchy bags?




I haven't bought Mulberry for a long time. Givenchy bags are Antigona, medium size.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Lovely collection. Great way to store them too


----------



## littlehanoi

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lovely collection. Great way to store them too




Thank you, we have the old bookshelf don't use so I took it for my bag storage


----------



## littlehanoi

CPrincessUK said:


> Hi littlehanoi. Missed you. Love your collection.
> 
> I added a poppy red Lily to my collection today




Hi, I saw your reveal! You know I love red bag  congrats on new lily!


----------



## Ria2011

littlehanoi said:


> I have fallen to other forum sometime. Now I'm back to where I stared my bag addicting. Here is my Muberry and some more collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104963
> View attachment 3104964
> View attachment 3104965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two Alexa, 2 Bays and 2 medium lily.


Good to see you littlehanoi and your collection is stunning; love the mon mono neverfull and empriente speedy!


----------



## littlehanoi

Ria2011 said:


> Good to see you littlehanoi and your collection is stunning; love the mon mono neverfull and empriente speedy!




Thanks Ria, are you also fan of LV?


----------



## Ria2011

littlehanoi said:


> Thanks Ria, are you also fan of LV?


A small fan, I have two speedies (monogram 30 & damier ebene 30) and five scarves (2 x denim, 3 monogram). I was tempted by mon mono speedy at one point but was scared I wouldn't like the colours a few years later so decided to be content with what I had instead : )


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

littlehanoi said:


> I have fallen to other forum sometime. Now I'm back to where I stared my bag addicting. Here is my Muberry and some more collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104963
> View attachment 3104964
> View attachment 3104965
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only have two Alexa, 2 Bays and 2 medium lily.




LittleHanoi! Welcome back!

Whenever I see your name, it reminds me of home! Lovely collection [emoji81][emoji76]


----------



## S44MHY

My final family. 
After much too-ing and fro-ing, this is my family for a long while now. Other things to concentrate on now [emoji177][emoji183][emoji12]


----------



## Sunfeather

S44MHY said:


> My final family.
> After much too-ing and fro-ing, this is my family for a long while now. Other things to concentrate on now [emoji177][emoji183][emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115411



A really wonderful family! &#128150;


----------



## Madmilomutt

Here is my Mitzy Tote family, including the new addition of an Eggplant (second from rigt)  Apologies...not the greatest photo!


----------



## J_lou

Madmilomutt said:


> Here is my Mitzy Tote family, including the new addition of an Eggplant (second from rigt)  Apologies...not the greatest photo!




Ooh I think I would really like the eggplant one thank you [emoji4]


----------



## lou123

Hello ladies!! Need to stop looking at all your gorgeous families-too much on my wishlist!! 
Here's mine just ordered a steel blue pochette too &#9825;


----------



## Sunfeather

lou123 said:


> Hello ladies!! Need to stop looking at all your gorgeous families-too much on my wishlist!!
> Here's mine just ordered a steel blue pochette too &#9825;



Really a wonderful great collection!!! &#128150; Please do a Reveal when blue pochette arrived.


----------



## lou123

Sunfeather said:


> Really a wonderful great collection!!! &#128150; Please do a Reveal when blue pochette arrived.





I will do &#128522; and thank you!x


----------



## Elendil

lou123 said:


> Hello ladies!! Need to stop looking at all your gorgeous families-too much on my wishlist!!
> 
> Here's mine just ordered a steel blue pochette too &#9825;




What a fab collection!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Fab collections ladies... Loving the eggplant Mitzy and the cabbage green mini Alexa... Gorgeous


----------



## DiJe40

lou123 said:


> Hello ladies!! Need to stop looking at all your gorgeous families-too much on my wishlist!!
> 
> Here's mine just ordered a steel blue pochette too &#9825;




What a lovely varity of colours [emoji7]..


----------



## Webby

Wow all your mulberry families are beautiful! here's mine, so far, missing my sea blue Bayswater as she's away hopefully getting repaired! Hoping pic works as I'm new to the forum! Fingers crossed! X


----------



## lou123

DiJe40 said:


> What a lovely varity of colours [emoji7]..


I always wear black or grey so I use my bags to brighten things up &#128518; x


----------



## lou123

Webby said:


> Wow all your mulberry families are beautiful! here's mine, so far, missing my sea blue Bayswater as she's away hopefully getting repaired! Hoping pic works as I'm new to the forum! Fingers crossed! X





Very classy &#128076; x


----------



## Sunfeather

Webby said:


> Wow all your mulberry families are beautiful! here's mine, so far, missing my sea blue Bayswater as she's away hopefully getting repaired! Hoping pic works as I'm new to the forum! Fingers crossed! X



Such a wonderful collection....I fall always with the Oxblood colour in love &#128150;


----------



## Alex R

It works! Gorgeous collection! &#128522;


----------



## Skater

After a few departures (and oxblood Tessie satchel will also go, do not included here) here's mine:

Blue camo medium Cara
Midnight Alexa
Oak Alexa
Taupe double zip Bays tote
Oxblood mini Cara
Oak Alexa camera bag
Black small Del Rey 
Black mini Alexa
Regular Lily in black soft grain, pebbled beige glossy goat, and indigo soft grain


----------



## Sunfeather

Such a great collection!!! &#128150; Can I get your Midnight Alexa? &#128521;&#128514;


----------



## lou123

Skater said:


> After a few departures (and oxblood Tessie satchel will also go, do not included here) here's mine:
> 
> Blue camo medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Alexa
> Taupe double zip Bays tote
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Black small Del Rey
> Black mini Alexa
> Regular Lily in black soft grain, pebbled beige glossy goat, and indigo soft grain
> 
> View attachment 3118434



I need lily's now &#128547;&#128547; I'm so envious of all these!!


----------



## S44MHY

Skater said:


> After a few departures (and oxblood Tessie satchel will also go, do not included here) here's mine:
> 
> Blue camo medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Alexa
> Taupe double zip Bays tote
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Black small Del Rey
> Black mini Alexa
> Regular Lily in black soft grain, pebbled beige glossy goat, and indigo soft grain
> 
> View attachment 3118434




Lovely family [emoji7]


----------



## Skater

Sunfeather said:


> Such a great collection!!! &#128150; Can I get your Midnight Alexa? &#128521;&#128514;



Haha, that one's not going anywhere! Highly recommend these though - they can take anything the UK climate throws at them!


----------



## Skater

Thanks ladies! I keep thinking I've been very good as I've moved on a few that I wasn't using - but shocked myself when I realised how many I still have!  :shame:


----------



## Sunfeather

Skater said:


> Haha, that one's not going anywhere! Highly recommend these though - they can take anything the UK climate throws at them!



&#128546;&#128546; Climate not very different from UK! 
You know...it's a joke! &#128512; I have the Bays in Midnight Blue.


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> After a few departures (and oxblood Tessie satchel will also go, do not included here) here's mine:
> 
> Blue camo medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Alexa
> Taupe double zip Bays tote
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Black small Del Rey
> Black mini Alexa
> Regular Lily in black soft grain, pebbled beige glossy goat, and indigo soft grain
> 
> View attachment 3118434




Beautiful collection


----------



## Miss World

Amachelle said:


> My new updated family pic
> 
> Somerset shoulder bag in choc, gold crackled bayswater, chocolate bayswater, small willow in indigo shrunken calf, scribbly floral lily with matching pouch, mini Alexa in bluebell and envelope wallet in metallic mushroom.
> 
> I love them all and its great to see them all together - just medium lily to be complete I think



I love your floral Mulberry Lily  so pretty. I would love a shrunken calfskin willow bag, but my local Mulberry stockist only seems to get in the silky smooth leather Willow bags in stock all the time.


----------



## Miss World

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My cara & medium lily family
> 
> View attachment 3067705
> 
> 
> All the M together
> 
> View attachment 3067706



I have yet to see the Mulberry Cara collection in real life, but they look beautiful in your pictures. I must admit, i'm extremely jealous of your Medium Mulberry Lily family!!  You're so lucky to have such a stunning, classic collection!!


----------



## Amachelle

Miss World said:


> I love your floral Mulberry Lily  so pretty. I would love a shrunken calfskin willow bag, but my local Mulberry stockist only seems to get in the silky smooth leather Willow bags in stock all the time.



Thank you for your compliments  I think my willow is my favourite. The leather is thick and beautiful 

At the time my husband had treated me to a Mulberry gift voucher for Christmas and I quickly chose this bag knowing that I probably wouldn't be able to afford to buy a willow again and it was in the sale 

Think hubby was hoping I would use the voucher for 2 bags but I'm so glad I got the willow its amazing and always gets compliments


----------



## JinxC

Hello Ladies. Been lurking, learning and admiring but finally got organised to take a pic. Big fan of vintage Mulberry so most of these are preloved
2 Bayswaters one Chocolate croc printed, one Mandarin
2 Croc printed East West Bayswaters one Black, one Chocolate
1 Chocolate Buffalo o/s Alexa
1 Chocolate Congo Gosford
1 purse and 1 organiser both Chocolate Congo
Love my lexi and do take care but no way is that fragile leather is going to last as long as some of the older models.
My first post so hope I managed to upload the image properly


----------



## CPrincessUK

JinxC said:


> Hello Ladies. Been lurking, learning and admiring but finally got organised to take a pic. Big fan of vintage Mulberry so most of these are preloved
> 2 Bayswaters one Chocolate croc printed, one Mandarin
> 2 Croc printed East West Bayswaters one Black, one Chocolate
> 1 Chocolate Buffalo o/s Alexa
> 1 Chocolate Congo Gosford
> 1 purse and 1 organiser both Chocolate Congo
> Love my lexi and do take care but no way is that fragile leather is going to last as long as some of the older models.
> My first post so hope I managed to upload the image properly



Beautiful family


----------



## Sunfeather

Such a wonderful collection &#128150;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

JinxC said:


> Hello Ladies. Been lurking, learning and admiring but finally got organised to take a pic. Big fan of vintage Mulberry so most of these are preloved
> 2 Bayswaters one Chocolate croc printed, one Mandarin
> 2 Croc printed East West Bayswaters one Black, one Chocolate
> 1 Chocolate Buffalo o/s Alexa
> 1 Chocolate Congo Gosford
> 1 purse and 1 organiser both Chocolate Congo
> Love my lexi and do take care but no way is that fragile leather is going to last as long as some of the older models.
> My first post so hope I managed to upload the image properly



:welcome2:

Lovely family. Great photo. You are indeed right, the older ladies in our collections will last longer than the new ones sadly. Love your Congo pieces. Really gorgeous classic Mulberry . Hope you feel like joining us in our regular hang out. We're all chatty here so don't be shy! 

What's on your wish list then??


----------



## JinxC

Thanks for the warm welcome! Trying hard to stay on the sofa but could be tempted by a Lily for Christmas &#9786;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

JinxC said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Trying hard to stay on the sofa but could be tempted by a Lily for Christmas &#9786;



Better pop in to the sofa thread then and climb onboard with us reprobates


----------



## CPrincessUK

JinxC said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome! Trying hard to stay on the sofa but could be tempted by a Lily for Christmas &#9786;



Definitely recommend a Lily! I love mine in regular and medium sizes.
Ooh and your collection is gorgeous.
Love everyone's families.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> After a few departures (and oxblood Tessie satchel will also go, do not included here) here's mine:
> 
> Blue camo medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Alexa
> Taupe double zip Bays tote
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Black small Del Rey
> Black mini Alexa
> Regular Lily in black soft grain, pebbled beige glossy goat, and indigo soft grain
> 
> View attachment 3118434



So pretty!
Bag twin with your indigo Lily


----------



## casseyelsie

Skater said:


> After a few departures (and oxblood Tessie satchel will also go, do not included here) here's mine:
> 
> Blue camo medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Oak Alexa
> Taupe double zip Bays tote
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Black small Del Rey
> Black mini Alexa
> Regular Lily in black soft grain, pebbled beige glossy goat, and indigo soft grain
> 
> View attachment 3118434




Great collection!  I'm not very familiar with mulberry, could u pls let me know which one is Alexa camera bag? Is it still available in store?  The name itself sounds interesting.....maybe because I like Chanel camera bag and thinking of buying camera bag from other brand.  TIA [emoji8]


----------



## Skater

CPrincessUK said:


> So pretty!
> Bag twin with your indigo Lily


Indigo Lily is a great colour, isn't it? And thank you!


----------



## Skater

casseyelsie said:


> Great collection!  I'm not very familiar with mulberry, could u pls let me know which one is Alexa camera bag? Is it still available in store?  The name itself sounds interesting.....maybe because I like Chanel camera bag and thinking of buying camera bag from other brand.  TIA [emoji8]


Hi, the Alexa camera bag is the oak one on the right hand side. No longer made, but they do sometimes appear on reseller sites or eBay...


----------



## casseyelsie

Skater said:


> Hi, the Alexa camera bag is the oak one on the right hand side. No longer made, but they do sometimes appear on reseller sites or eBay...




Oh I see, thanks a lot Skater


----------



## hmh1221

Ok, so these are all pre-loved and I only started collecting in July but I love them all to pieces, the Mabels are my absolute pride and joy!  They are large chocolate Mabel, regular pebble Mabel, chocolate Carnaby shoulder, chocolate Somerset, black Carnaby shoulder and oak Sofia messenger, yay!


----------



## casseyelsie

hmh1221 said:


> Ok, so these are all pre-loved and I only started collecting in July but I love them all to pieces, the Mabels are my absolute pride and joy!  They are large chocolate Mabel, regular pebble Mabel, chocolate Carnaby shoulder, chocolate Somerset, black Carnaby shoulder and oak Sofia messenger, yay!




Started in Jul but already so many pieces!  Congrats


----------



## hmh1221

casseyelsie said:


> Started in Jul but already so many pieces!  Congrats


I know casseyelsie, I think I may have a problem!


----------



## elvisfan4life

hmh1221 said:


> Ok, so these are all pre-loved and I only started collecting in July but I love them all to pieces, the Mabels are my absolute pride and joy!  They are large chocolate Mabel, regular pebble Mabel, chocolate Carnaby shoulder, chocolate Somerset, black Carnaby shoulder and oak Sofia messenger, yay!



Lovely to see some carnabys!!!! And mabels...you are a girl after my own heart!!!


----------



## hmh1221

elvisfan4life said:


> Lovely to see some carnabys!!!! And mabels...you are a girl after my own heart!!!



I think I am definitely going to be an old school Mulberry girl, they are just so yummy!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

hmh1221 said:


> Ok, so these are all pre-loved and I only started collecting in July but I love them all to pieces, the Mabels are my absolute pride and joy!  They are large chocolate Mabel, regular pebble Mabel, chocolate Carnaby shoulder, chocolate Somerset, black Carnaby shoulder and oak Sofia messenger, yay!



Your collection is lovely, I adore my Mabel too yours look lush


----------



## Gringach

Wanted to share a pic of my little Mulberry family too!
Started in December last year and missing a black Alexa in polished buffalo.. But should join soon hehe..
I love the bags with the postman's lock.. The signature of the brand from my point of view.


----------



## Gringach

Ops looks like I have difficulties uploading the picture.. I'll try again later..


----------



## Gringach

...


----------



## Gringach

Can't believe it.. This computer drives me crazy..


----------



## Gringach

Looks like it worked!!


----------



## casseyelsie

Gringach said:


> ...




LOVELY Collection!  May I ask what's the bag next to your Oak Alexa? 

I'm still in the process of completing my Mulberry family to 4 or 5 pieces so lately I've been lurking on Mulberry thread a lot lol [emoji16] To see what Mulberry is worth adding.  Currently 3 pieces only [emoji52]


----------



## elvisfan4life

hmh1221 said:


> I think I am definitely going to be an old school Mulberry girl, they are just so yummy!



Yay!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gringach

Thanks!!!
There is a small Del Rey in oak NVT on one side and on the other it is the small Bay in oxblood NVT.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Gringach said:


> Thanks!!!
> There is a small Del Rey in oak NVT on one side and on the other it is the small Bay in oxblood NVT.



Classic capsule collection. You've got all bases covered. Love them all.


----------



## hmh1221

Gringach said:


> Thanks!!!
> There is a small Del Rey in oak NVT on one side and on the other it is the small Bay in oxblood NVT.



Oooh, they are lovely! I think something in oxblood may be my next purchase, it really does look amazing!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Gringach said:


> ...



Lovely collection.


----------



## Mayfly285

Webby said:


> Wow all your mulberry families are beautiful! here's mine, so far, missing my sea blue Bayswater as she's away hopefully getting repaired! Hoping pic works as I'm new to the forum! Fingers crossed! X



I love this collection, Webby; classy bags in warm, versatile tones!  Welcome to the forum, too! &#128512;&#128144;


----------



## Gringach

Thanks all for your nice comments!
And to Mayfly for welcoming me to the forum
It's a great forum and I really enjoy reading the posts and advices..
By the way, today I ordered the last member of my Mulb family, the Alexa in black !!
Can't wait to receive it!!
But after that.. I should stop for a while.. Five bags in one year..:shame:
Though, I could sell all my other designers bag, fortunately


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gringach said:


> Thanks all for your nice comments!
> And to Mayfly for welcoming me to the forum
> It's a great forum and I really enjoy reading the posts and advices..
> By the way, today I ordered the last member of my Mulb family, the Alexa in black !!
> Can't wait to receive it!!
> But after that.. I should stop for a while.. Five bags in one year..:shame:
> Though, I could sell all my other designers bag, fortunately



Jump on the sofa!!!


----------



## Gringach

Thanks Elvis! Because I will need some support to stop here..


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Gringach said:


> ...


Lovely collection - congratulations!


----------



## LadyMoose

My ever changing little family  In my head I like brightly coloured bags, think I've bee playing it too safely of late! X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LadyMoose said:


> My ever changing little family  In my head I like brightly coloured bags, think I've bee playing it too safely of late! X



Fab collection Moose. Love the colour choices. Sometimes colour is hard to add if your use to more neutrals.


----------



## fashionlover21

eyelove said:


> Two of my uncles, on two separate occasions, had seen ghosts as well.  The first sighting took place on a country road in the very early morning hours (before the sun came up).  The second sighting took place when one of my uncles was driving home one cold winter night.



Lovely collection! Right up my street!


----------



## Louliu71

LadyMoose said:


> My ever changing little family  In my head I like brightly coloured bags, think I've bee playing it too safely of late! X




Reminds me how I miss Effie, lovely collection! Is that blue or green camo Cara purse?


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> ...




I need some oxblood, great collection


----------



## Sunfeather

LadyMoose said:


> My ever changing little family  In my head I like brightly coloured bags, think I've bee playing it too safely of late! X



That's s a wonderful collection! &#128525;


----------



## Miss World

Gringach said:


> ...



Now this is a collection i love!  Would love to have a Mulberry Lana Del Rey bag, Alexa, Suffolk and Bayswater in my collection. Each bag is different but all extremely classic. Love the neutral color choices as well. Love the Mulberry Suffolk, i think it such an underrated bag, so so beautiful!


----------



## Gringach

Miss World said:


> Now this is a collection i love!  Would love to have a Mulberry Lana Del Rey bag, Alexa, Suffolk and Bayswater in my collection. Each bag is different but all extremely classic. Love the neutral color choices as well. Love the Mulberry Suffolk, i think it such an underrated bag, so so beautiful!


Thanks Miss World :kiss: !!
And I agree about the Suffolk.. I think t's a beautiful and timeless bag too. I wanted to sell it because I don't use it so often but my husband didn't let me do it!! He really likes it too  Will definitely use it more this winter


----------



## CPrincessUK

LadyMoose said:


> My ever changing little family  In my head I like brightly coloured bags, think I've bee playing it too safely of late! X



Love your collection. I can see how these colours are easy to use. Maybe you could extend to a small bag in a pop of colour? Like a little lily. 
I started with oak, black,choc, burgundy before branching out.
Now I also have purple, electric blues and reds!!


----------



## Gringach

LadyMoose said:


> My ever changing little family  In my head I like brightly coloured bags, think I've bee playing it too safely of late! X


Very pretty family! Exactly the colors I like  And I agree, something little and red would definitely complete it (at least, this is what I think for mine )!


----------



## LadyMoose

Gringach said:


> Very pretty family! Exactly the colors I like  And I agree, something little and red would definitely complete it (at least, this is what I think for mine )!



Little and red is actually on the list! Maybe an Effie Satchel? Or would love a red Del Rey &#128525;
Saying that I've just picked up a Postmans Lock Tote in..... Deer Brown &#128584;


----------



## buyingpig

LadyMoose said:


> Little and red is actually on the list! Maybe an Effie Satchel? Or would love a red Del Rey &#128525;
> Saying that I've just picked up a Postmans Lock Tote in..... Deer Brown &#128584;



Have you thought about picking up a Lily in shades of red? I have Lily in hibiscus, and I love it.


----------



## LadyMoose

buyingpig said:


> Have you thought about picking up a Lily in shades of red? I have Lily in hibiscus, and I love it.



Would love that! Do they do the Reg Lily in Peony Pink? I'd also love something in Metallic Mushroom


----------



## LadyMoose

Thank you  It's the green Camo xx


----------



## DuckEggVintage

My small collection so far but adding a Bayswater Cookie that's coming this week [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Mulbs

Nice bags. Love mulberry bags in oak [emoji7].Congrats on your family. Look forward to your reveal of the cookie [emoji3] x


----------



## bellanutellaM

My little black family [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## elvisfan4life

LadyMoose said:


> Little and red is actually on the list! Maybe an Effie Satchel? Or would love a red Del Rey &#65533;&#65533;
> Saying that I've just picked up a Postmans Lock Tote in..... Deer Brown &#65533;&#65533;



You need this

Sold my red del ray as it was just too big a bag for such a bright colour iykwim????


----------



## elvisfan4life

Or this !!!again-for me anyway the medium lily in red is too big for this bright colour i can only do reg lily in it


----------



## LadyMoose

elvisfan4life said:


> You need this
> 
> Sold my red del ray as it was just too big a bag for such a bright colour iykwim????



Problem solved! &#128540;


----------



## elvisfan4life

LadyMoose said:


> Problem solved! &#128540;



Yay bag twin


----------



## lou123

Think I'll always be posting updated family pics! I have the slate blue del rey and black mini alexa on ebay because I have the mini buckle in woven midnight coming and I think it's going to take there place nicely &#128522;&#128522; next on wishlist is a bayswater shoulder x


----------



## Ukpandagirl

lou123 said:


> Think I'll always be posting updated family pics! I have the slate blue del rey and black mini alexa on ebay because I have the mini buckle in woven midnight coming and I think it's going to take there place nicely &#128522;&#128522; next on wishlist is a bayswater shoulder x



What a lovely collection.


----------



## casseyelsie

lou123 said:


> Think I'll always be posting updated family pics! I have the slate blue del rey and black mini alexa on ebay because I have the mini buckle in woven midnight coming and I think it's going to take there place nicely [emoji4][emoji4] next on wishlist is a bayswater shoulder x




Wow! Very nice family [emoji7]


----------



## jp23

bellanutellaM said:


> View attachment 3154064
> 
> 
> My little black family [emoji173]&#65039;




Great selection [emoji7]


----------



## Sunfeather

lou123 said:


> Think I'll always be posting updated family pics! I have the slate blue del rey and black mini alexa on ebay because I have the mini buckle in woven midnight coming and I think it's going to take there place nicely &#128522;&#128522; next on wishlist is a bayswater shoulder x



Such a great collection! &#128525;


----------



## Louliu71

lou123 said:


> Think I'll always be posting updated family pics! I have the slate blue del rey and black mini alexa on ebay because I have the mini buckle in woven midnight coming and I think it's going to take there place nicely [emoji4][emoji4] next on wishlist is a bayswater shoulder x




They all look immaculate, lovely collection


----------



## Gringach

Very nice start DuckEggVintage&#128515;


----------



## Michelle909

bellanutellaM said:


> View attachment 3154064
> 
> 
> My little black family [emoji173]&#65039;


I am thinking of buying the mini alexa. Would you recommend or is it too small? And is it easy to open and close with the magnets?
Just need some advice as it is a lot of money! But gorgeous!
Thank you


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Michelle909 said:


> I am thinking of buying the mini alexa. Would you recommend or is it too small? And is it easy to open and close with the magnets?
> Just need some advice as it is a lot of money! But gorgeous!
> Thank you



I've always lusted after a mini Alexa but they are small but then what are you normally carrying?  It's not dissimilar from a reg. Lily. If that helps?! 

Btw :welcome2:


----------



## Michelle909

I don't carry a lot - Mulberry french purse, small make up bag, glasses case and phone - the small effie is perfect for me- but wondering about the shape of the Alexa, and the magnets. Is it easy to get in and out of, or fiddly?


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

My medium lily family [emoji81]


----------



## Sunfeather

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]



Looks sooooo great! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]



Very pretty - including your little photo bomber.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]



Great collection, glad to see Miss P is on guard duty


----------



## elvisfan4life

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]



Drool worthy just stunning


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Thank you  miss P is always happy to guard, but she has her iron face on as she's on duty! [emoji81]


----------



## J_lou

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]




Lovely, do you find these heavy to carry? X


----------



## jp23

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]




Love your little watch dog there too lol protector of the bags! Lol


----------



## Metchen

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]


Amazing collection :love eyes: Lily is also one of my favorite designs by Mulberry


----------



## CPrincessUK

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3157885
> 
> My medium lily family [emoji81]



So gorgeous!


----------



## Dani11

Hi guys, I'm new - here is my mulberry collection [emoji5]&#65039;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Alexa-bright cabbage
Roxy A4 tote-lipstick 
Mini mabel-blue
Small alexa-sparkly tweed
Lily-oak


----------



## Sunfeather

Dani11 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new - here is my mulberry collection [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160754
> 
> 
> Alexa-bright cabbage
> Roxy A4 tote-lipstick
> Mini mabel-blue
> Small alexa-sparkly tweed
> Lily-oak



Looks really wonderful! &#128150;


----------



## Tansu

Dani11 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new - here is my mulberry collection [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Alexa-bright cabbage
> Roxy A4 tote-lipstick
> Mini mabel-blue
> Small alexa-sparkly tweed
> Lily-oak




I love the colors [emoji8]


----------



## Dani11

I'm hoping to add a yellow roxanne satchel to my collection - I bought all above from mulberry direct so this is unchartered territory for me [emoji33]


----------



## Dani11

Sunfeather said:


> Looks really wonderful! [emoji178]




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Dani11

Tansu said:


> I love the colors [emoji8]




Thank you and amazingly I have used them all so often-very well loved handbags [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Skater

A very colourful collection to brighten up an autumn day for us all!


----------



## MiniMabel

Dani11 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new - here is my mulberry collection [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160754
> 
> 
> Alexa-bright cabbage
> Roxy A4 tote-lipstick
> Mini mabel-blue
> Small alexa-sparkly tweed
> Lily-oak




Lovely rainbow of colour!  Like your ocean blue small Mabel best!!


----------



## batfish

Dani11 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new - here is my mulberry collection [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160754
> 
> 
> Alexa-bright cabbage
> Roxy A4 tote-lipstick
> Mini mabel-blue
> Small alexa-sparkly tweed
> Lily-oak


Lovely.  I am very jealous of your cabbage Alexa-they're amazing and rare!


----------



## Dani11

batfish said:


> Lovely.  I am very jealous of your cabbage Alexa-they're amazing and rare!




I was undecided between the bright cabbage and a 'dark red wine' colour-so glad I went for the bright cabbage [emoji5]&#65039; I got it in the mulberry store @dubai mall a few years back for my birthday-love it [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Dani11

MiniMabel said:


> Lovely rainbow of colour!  Like your ocean blue small Mabel best!!




My very first mulberry - still remember it arriving [emoji5]&#65039; the start of the love affair with mulberry [emoji4]


----------



## Madmilomutt

My Mitzy tote collection, all collected in the last 6 months. Black, Hot Pink, Shiny Leopard, Eggplant, White Patent and Oak.  Now on the lookout for Rouge Noir and any other colours I can get hold of!!


----------



## Sunfeather

Madmilomutt said:


> My Mitzy tote collection, all collected in the last 6 months. Black, Hot Pink, Shiny Leopard, Eggplant, White Patent and Oak.  Now on the lookout for Rouge Noir and any other colours I can get hold of!!



&#128514; What a lot of Mitzys and all collected in 6 months...&#128514; 
Your collection looks great! &#128525;


----------



## Sunfeather

P.S. I may not laughing.....I was not better LOL


----------



## Madmilomutt

Sunfeather said:


> &#128514; What a lot of Mitzys and all collected in 6 months...&#128514;
> Your collection looks great! &#128525;



Thanks very much  it is a lot of Mitzy's in a short period of time but when I saw some of the more unusual colours come up for sale I had to buy them.  That's what I tell my husband anyway!!


----------



## Louliu71

Madmilomutt said:


> My Mitzy tote collection, all collected in the last 6 months. Black, Hot Pink, Shiny Leopard, Eggplant, White Patent and Oak.  Now on the lookout for Rouge Noir and any other colours I can get hold of!!




6 months??!!! What a great time to get them too, some bargains around

What colour is your fav?

Great collection, first time I've seen that many together


----------



## Madmilomutt

Louliu71 said:


> 6 months??!!! What a great time to get them too, some bargains around
> 
> What colour is your fav?
> 
> Great collection, first time I've seen that many together



Aww thanks. Very pleased with all the bags, the oak and black were purchased from Bicester, and three came from eBay. As for favourite colour...that's a difficult one but I think I would say the shiny leopard.  It is so different to what I usually went for which up until recently was black bags all the way,  The white one is a recent purchase from eBay at £75 which was a bargain although it needed a little TLC.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Madmilomutt said:


> Aww thanks. Very pleased with all the bags, the oak and black were purchased from Bicester, and three came from eBay. As for favourite colour...that's a difficult one but I think I would say the shiny leopard.  It is so different to what I usually went for which up until recently was black bags all the way,  The white one is a recent purchase from eBay at £75 which was a bargain although it needed a little TLC.



I've just recently got my first Mitzy tote in eggplant and I'm smitten too. Love your collection.  They look amazing, great colour finds, now we just need some mod shots...


----------



## Lienka003

Uaaaaaauuuu....beauties!!!!!! 
On the other note....anybody owns shoulder Mulberry Jody plz???? The one that folds..... Thank you


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

The bays family


Cookie trio


----------



## Ser

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3194127
> 
> The bays family
> View attachment 3194128
> 
> Cookie trio



Ooh lovely collection  love your pom pom keyrings too.


----------



## Loulou247

So many gorgeous family photos! Do any of you ladies have a bayswater tote in your families?  X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loulou247 said:


> So many gorgeous family photos! Do any of you ladies have a bayswater tote in your families?  X



Yup. I have a black NVT ...love her to bits.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Ser said:


> Ooh lovely collection  love your pom pom keyrings too.




Thanks ladies!
I'm getting a few more Poms to match the bays


----------



## Loulou247

Ukpandagirl do you have any pics of her? X


----------



## Loulou247

Ukpandagirl said:


> Yup. I have a black NVT ...love her to bits.




Do you have any pics of her? X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Loulou247 said:


> Do you have any pics of her? X



Here you go...


----------



## jp23

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here you go...




That charm [emoji8]


----------



## Loulou247

Ukpandagirl said:


> Here you go...



Oh sooooooo gorgeous!!! X


----------



## Ukpandagirl

jp23 said:


> That charm [emoji8]


. Thank JP. She's a keeper. I love her on this bag. Even though the metal clashes X



Loulou247 said:


> Oh sooooooo gorgeous!!! X



Thanks Lou. I'm a big fan. Mine is old, but the leather has softened and the bag is just super relaxed now.  She has a liner in her in this picture. If there was no liner, she would be a flat puddle of scrummy leather


----------



## AlexaLexie

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3194127
> 
> The bays family
> View attachment 3194128
> 
> Cookie trio



Such an amazing collection of cookie Lilies  And I love your Bayswater and medium Lily collections too.


Here's a picture of my updated Mulberry collection:

Oak Cookie SBS in soft matte leather
Conker Regular Alexa in soft buffalo
Oak Regular Alexa in soft buffalo (second picture)
Oak mini Alexa in soft buffalo
Conker mini Alexa in soft buffalo
Black mini Alexa with silver hardware in polished buffalo
Metallic Mushroom Regular Lily
Oak Cookie Continental Purse in soft matte leather


----------



## MiniMabel

AlexaLexie said:


> Such an amazing collection of cookie Lilies  And I love your Bayswater and medium Lily collections too.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my updated Mulberry collection:
> 
> Oak Cookie SBS in soft matte leather
> Conker Regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> Oak Regular Alexa in soft buffalo (second picture)
> Oak mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Conker mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Black mini Alexa with silver hardware in polished buffalo
> Metallic Mushroom Regular Lily
> Oak Cookie Continental Purse in soft matte leather




Lovely family,congratulations!  Cookie SBS is my favourite!


----------



## Gringach

AlexaLexie said:


> Such an amazing collection of cookie Lilies  And I love your Bayswater and medium Lily collections too.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my updated Mulberry collection:
> 
> Oak Cookie SBS in soft matte leather
> Conker Regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> Oak Regular Alexa in soft buffalo (second picture)
> Oak mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Conker mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Black mini Alexa with silver hardware in polished buffalo
> Metallic Mushroom Regular Lily
> Oak Cookie Continental Purse in soft matte leather


I looove this family 
Absolutely my colors too!!
And full of Lexies.. 
My fav too  !!


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

AlexaLexie said:


> Such an amazing collection of cookie Lilies  And I love your Bayswater and medium Lily collections too.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my updated Mulberry collection:
> 
> Oak Cookie SBS in soft matte leather
> Conker Regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> Oak Regular Alexa in soft buffalo (second picture)
> Oak mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Conker mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Black mini Alexa with silver hardware in polished buffalo
> Metallic Mushroom Regular Lily
> Oak Cookie Continental Purse in soft matte leather




Amazing!!!!![emoji76]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

AlexaLexie said:


> Such an amazing collection of cookie Lilies  And I love your Bayswater and medium Lily collections too.
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of my updated Mulberry collection:
> 
> Oak Cookie SBS in soft matte leather
> Conker Regular Alexa in soft buffalo
> Oak Regular Alexa in soft buffalo (second picture)
> Oak mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Conker mini Alexa in soft buffalo
> Black mini Alexa with silver hardware in polished buffalo
> Metallic Mushroom Regular Lily
> Oak Cookie Continental Purse in soft matte leather



All gorgeous, but my fav colour is the conker .  beautiful family


----------



## AlexaLexie

MiniMabel said:


> Lovely family,congratulations!  Cookie SBS is my favourite!



I have a hard time deciding whether I love my Conker Alexa or Cookie SBS the most. Luckily I can enjoy them both. 



Gringach said:


> I looove this family
> Absolutely my colors too!!
> And full of Lexies..
> My fav too  !!



I noticed that we have very similar taste when I saw the picture of your collection back in September. But that was before your newest Alexas arrived. Can we hope to see an updated picture of your whole collection soon?



LittlemissPeppa said:


> Amazing!!!!!



Thank you, I'm very happy with my little Mulberry family! 



Ukpandagirl said:


> All gorgeous, but my fav colour is the conker .  beautiful family



Conker is my favorite color too, such a rich and vibrant burgundy.

Thanks to all of you lovely ladies for your nice comments!


----------



## Louliu71

AlexaLexie said:


> I have a hard time deciding whether I love my Conker Alexa or Cookie SBS the most. Luckily I can enjoy them both.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that we have very similar taste when I saw the picture of your collection back in September. But that was before your newest Alexas arrived. Can we hope to see an updated picture of your whole collection soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'm very happy with my little Mulberry family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conker is my favorite color too, such a rich and vibrant burgundy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all of you lovely ladies for your nice comments!




Amazing collection and conker is my fav colour but so far has been elusive for me


----------



## AlexaLexie

Louliu71 said:


> Amazing collection and conker is my fav colour but so far has been elusive for me



Thanks Louliu, I hope youll get to add a conker Alexa to your collection some day. They can be a bit like gold dust, but I kept searching ebay daily until I found one in perfect condition from a trusted reseller. I had previously bought my regular oak Alexa from her, and also ended up purchasing the cookie SBS, cookie purse, conker mini Alexa and metallic mushroom Lily from the same seller. 

By the way, there are two oversized conker Lexies on ebay right now. Too big a bag for me, but some of you might be interested.


----------



## Louliu71

AlexaLexie said:


> Thanks Louliu, I hope youll get to add a conker Alexa to your collection some day. They can be a bit like gold dust, but I kept searching ebay daily until I found one in perfect condition from a trusted reseller. I had previously bought my regular oak Alexa from her, and also ended up purchasing the cookie SBS, cookie purse, conker mini Alexa and metallic mushroom Lily from the same seller.
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, there are two oversized conker Lexies on ebay right now. Too big a bag for me, but some of you might be interested.




Thanks, the closest I came was a Black Forest tassel alexa, but I found the push lock and studs on the straps too much of a pain so moved her on. I've not long ago added an edie and finding that a pain too as it has two push locks and a postmans lock, also a little large so think OS would be too big too, but thanks for calling out. Think I may have bid on both your mini and reg Lexie's &#128578; glad they went to a good home


----------



## Louliu71

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, the closest I came was a Black Forest tassel alexa, but I found the push lock and studs on the straps too much of a pain so moved her on. I've not long ago added an edie and finding that a pain too as it has two push locks and a postmans lock, also a little large so think OS would be too big too, but thanks for calling out. Think I may have bid on both your mini and reg Lexie's &#128578; glad they went to a good home




Forgot also bought a large grain conker outlet special last year, it went straight back as dry and dull.


----------



## AlexaLexie

Louliu71 said:


> Thanks, the closest I came was a Black Forest tassel alexa, but I found the push lock and studs on the straps too much of a pain so moved her on. I've not long ago added an edie and finding that a pain too as it has two push locks and a postmans lock, also a little large so think OS would be too big too, but thanks for calling out. Think I may have bid on both your mini and reg Lexie's &#128578; glad they went to a good home



Sorry to hear that you didnt win the conker Alexas. Mine were «Buy it now» auctions. I was so desperate for a conker Lexie that I would rather pay a higher price than risk losing the auction. I hope youll win the next one you bid on.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Sunfeather

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



I am thrilled.....great collection!!!! &#128525;


----------



## CPrincessUK

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Wonderful collection. Can you list colours?
I see you are a Bayswater and lily fan too!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


Fabulous collection and a great photograph. Thank you for sharing &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AlexaLexie

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Amazing!!!  What at a stunning collection!!! And I love the way youve doubled up on the oak cookie Lily.  Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

AlexaLexie said:


> Amazing!!!  What at a stunning collection!!! And I love the way youve doubled up on the oak cookie Lily.  Congratulations and thanks for sharing.




[emoji81]I know! I'm a hoarder [emoji81]I'm supposed to move on one but I can't bring myself to list on eBay [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

CPrincessUK said:


> Wonderful collection. Can you list colours?
> 
> I see you are a Bayswater and lily fan too!!



In order - left to right [emoji81]

Bayswater in:
Oxblood shrunken calf, UJ in oak nvt, taupe soft grain
Pheasant green shrunken calf, croc printed in oak, orang soft grain
Cookie bays in Oak soft matte

Regular cookie lily:
Oak, pebble beige, black, oak - all in soft matte

Mini Cara in indigo nappa

Medium lily:
Heather glossy goat (I think), black nickel grainy print, Oxblood nvt, oak nvt, Metallic Mushroom in goat, emerald


----------



## Gringach

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



You have such a great collection! Love the pics!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


 

Awesome photo Peppa. loving it that the Miss P and Milo are in their too!


----------



## Ser

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Fantastic collection quite envious!


----------



## AlexaLexie

LittlemissPeppa said:


> [emoji81]I know! I'm a hoarder [emoji81]I'm supposed to move on one but I can't bring myself to list on eBay [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



I completely understand, as Im a hoarder too , and have a second oak cookie SBS, which I justify to myself by letting it stay with my Mum, although she doesnt seem to use it.  I might sell the duplicate in the future to fund a cookie Lily if an opportunity arises, but its a bit hard to let go of a favorite design when you know it might be difficult to find a replacement later on as the bag is no longer in production.


----------



## DiJe40

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ria2011

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


What an amazing collection Littlemisspeppa! So many beautiful bags &#128525;


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

AlexaLexie said:


> I completely understand, as Im a hoarder too , and have a second oak cookie SBS, which I justify to myself by letting it stay with my Mum, although she doesnt seem to use it.  I might sell the duplicate in the future to fund a cookie Lily if an opportunity arises, but its a bit hard to let go of a favorite design when you know it might be difficult to find a replacement later on as the bag is no longer in production.




Thanks ladies!

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one duplicating [emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]


----------



## Taimi

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Amazing collection!


----------



## SweetPea525

Well, this is the only one I have left in my collection. I had actually tried to list it this weekend on eBay but a very peculiar bidder scared me so I cancelled the auction. Anyway, here she is. I've never carried her. She's been in a dust bag for 8 years. &#128563;


----------



## Gringach

SweetPea525 said:


> Well, this is the only one I have left in my collection. I had actually tried to list it this weekend on eBay but a very peculiar bidder scared me so I cancelled the auction. Anyway, here she is. I've never carried her. She's been in a dust bag for 8 years. &#128563;



Too bad!! As it's a very nice bag!!


----------



## Izzy48

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Wonderful collection!


----------



## Izzy48

SweetPea525 said:


> Well, this is the only one I have left in my collection. I had actually tried to list it this weekend on eBay but a very peculiar bidder scared me so I cancelled the auction. Anyway, here she is. I've never carried her. She's been in a dust bag for 8 years. &#128563;




I absolutely love this!


----------



## SweetPea525

Thanks!


----------



## SweetPea525

Thank you!


----------



## gswpurse

My Mulberry collection


----------



## Sunfeather

gswpurse said:


> My Mulberry collection



Wonderful collection! &#10084;


----------



## Gringach

gswpurse said:


> My Mulberry collection



Very pretty collection - I like your choice of bags and colors very much!


----------



## MiniMabel

gswpurse said:


> My Mulberry collection



Lovely choices!  Is the Bayswater the burnt peach colour?  Very striking!


----------



## gswpurse

Thanks! u are right, the bayswater is burnt peach..bought it in 2013...love it!


----------



## Izzy48

For Elvis:

My red family. The top three are poppy red. The dome wallet is from 2013 or 2014 and the other is from 2014 but nor a red-hibiscus- I believe is the color. 

My first double zip was the original size and poppy red. My daughter has it and uses it regularly. I miss it as well as my black double zip which she also has.


----------



## Izzy48

These are the ones and I carry the most with exception of the chocolate Bayswater which is new:




As many of you know I had 4 Alexa's and 2 Willow bags . No more. I had two unbelievable mishaps and the oak Alexa was destroyed as was the taupe Willow. Both were beyond repair. 

On loan or gifted to my daughter:

Red and black double zip tote
Pink Willow
Green Alexa
Clemmie clutch
Piccadilly 
Others I am certain and I have forgotten since we don't live in the same city. 

Sold my black Bayswater

There are several older ones which are stored and I no longer carry. These show wear because I carried them for years working. Never again will I buy so many bags because I have other brands many of which I have sold.


----------



## AlexaLexie

Izzy48 said:


> These are the ones and I carry the most with exception of the chocolate Bayswater which is new:
> 
> View attachment 3206420
> 
> 
> As many of you know I had 4 Alexa's and 2 Willow bags . No more. I had two unbelievable mishaps and the oak Alexa was destroyed as was the taupe Willow. Both were beyond repair.
> 
> On loan or gifted to my daughter:
> 
> Red and black double zip tote
> Pink Willow
> Green Alexa
> Clemmie clutch
> Piccadilly
> Others I am certain and I have forgotten since we don't live in the same city.
> 
> Sold my black Bayswater
> 
> There are several older ones which are stored and I no longer carry. These show wear because I carried them for years working. Never again will I buy so many bags because I have other brands many of which I have sold.



Wonderful collection! Thanks for sharing! This really feeds my hunger for something poppy red in my own collection.

I'm sorry to hear about your oak Lexie and taupe Willow.
Your daughter is so lucky to have a mother like you.


----------



## Louliu71

Izzy48 said:


> These are the ones and I carry the most with exception of the chocolate Bayswater which is new:
> 
> View attachment 3206420
> 
> 
> As many of you know I had 4 Alexa's and 2 Willow bags . No more. I had two unbelievable mishaps and the oak Alexa was destroyed as was the taupe Willow. Both were beyond repair.
> 
> On loan or gifted to my daughter:
> 
> Red and black double zip tote
> Pink Willow
> Green Alexa
> Clemmie clutch
> Piccadilly
> Others I am certain and I have forgotten since we don't live in the same city.
> 
> Sold my black Bayswater
> 
> There are several older ones which are stored and I no longer carry. These show wear because I carried them for years working. Never again will I buy so many bags because I have other brands many of which I have sold.




Classy!


----------



## Louliu71

gswpurse said:


> My Mulberry collection




Lovely collection


----------



## Louliu71

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]




Amazing!


----------



## Gringach

Izzy48 said:


> These are the ones and I carry the most with exception of the chocolate Bayswater which is new:
> 
> View attachment 3206420
> 
> 
> As many of you know I had 4 Alexa's and 2 Willow bags . No more. I had two unbelievable mishaps and the oak Alexa was destroyed as was the taupe Willow. Both were beyond repair.
> 
> On loan or gifted to my daughter:
> 
> Red and black double zip tote
> Pink Willow
> Green Alexa
> Clemmie clutch
> Piccadilly
> Others I am certain and I have forgotten since we don't live in the same city.
> 
> Sold my black Bayswater
> 
> There are several older ones which are stored and I no longer carry. These show wear because I carried them for years working. Never again will I buy so many bags because I have other brands many of which I have sold.



I love your collection&#128525;!! Wow!! All this red.. It s just fabulous!!


----------



## Gringach

And yes, your daughter is very lucky&#128522;!!


----------



## Blueberry12

My fave Mulberry cat bed ... eh bag...


----------



## MiniMabel

Blueberry12 said:


> My fave Mulberry cat bed ... eh bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210468




I love these pictures!   Something many of us can relate to, I am sure!  

Thank you for posting!


----------



## Blueberry12

MiniMabel said:


> I love these pictures!   Something many of us can relate to, I am sure!
> 
> Thank you for posting!






You are welcome.


----------



## Blueberry12

My other Mulberry :


The colour is TDF !


----------



## *laura*

Mulberry oversize alexa in emerald green with lizard trim... First outing today purchased an age ago but haven't used it yet as was a little unsure on the colour but has grown on me now x


----------



## Sunfeather

*laura* said:


> Mulberry oversize alexa in emerald green with lizard trim... First outing today purchased an age ago but haven't used it yet as was a little unsure on the colour but has grown on me now x
> 
> View attachment 3212274



Great bag and the colour is fantastic! &#128525;


----------



## Sunfeather

Blueberry12 said:


> My fave Mulberry cat bed ... eh bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210468



Sooooo cute &#10084;


----------



## Sunfeather

Izzy48 said:


> These are the ones and I carry the most with exception of the chocolate Bayswater which is new:
> 
> View attachment 3206420
> 
> 
> As many of you know I had 4 Alexa's and 2 Willow bags . No more. I had two unbelievable mishaps and the oak Alexa was destroyed as was the taupe Willow. Both were beyond repair.
> 
> On loan or gifted to my daughter:
> 
> Red and black double zip tote
> Pink Willow
> Green Alexa
> Clemmie clutch
> Piccadilly
> Others I am certain and I have forgotten since we don't live in the same city.
> 
> Sold my black Bayswater
> 
> There are several older ones which are stored and I no longer carry. These show wear because I carried them for years working. Never again will I buy so many bags because I have other brands many of which I have sold.



I love your Mulb family! &#128525;


----------



## Gringach

*laura* said:


> Mulberry oversize alexa in emerald green with lizard trim... First outing today purchased an age ago but haven't used it yet as was a little unsure on the colour but has grown on me now x
> 
> View attachment 3212274



Beautiful bag! Should definitly not stay in its dust bag..
Enjoy!!


----------



## Cocolele

Hey, I'm new! Excuse the terrible photo but here are most of my Mulberry family.  Here we go round the Mulberry bush!


----------



## Sunfeather

Cocolele said:


> Hey, I'm new! Excuse the terrible photo but here are most of my Mulberry family.  Here we go round the Mulberry bush!



I love your Mulb family! &#128525;


----------



## Gringach

Cocolele said:


> Hey, I'm new! Excuse the terrible photo but here are most of my Mulberry family.  Here we go round the Mulberry bush!



Yep!! Great family and pic too (like it under the tree - it s Christmas everyday with all these bags!) &#128513;


----------



## JinxC

Lovely collection and very festive too! &#128522;


----------



## Skater

Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!


Mole grey Bays
Tessie tote in regal blue 
Midnight medium Cara
Midnight Alexa 
Taupe small double zip Bays 
Oak Alexa
Oxblood mini Cara
Oak Alexa camera bag
Oxblood SBS
Black SDR
Conker mini Alexa
Black Alexa clutch
Black, indigo soft grain and pebbled beige Lilies
Black Bays clutch


----------



## DiJe40

Skater said:


> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> View attachment 3225792




Nice collection..love them all. Wich bags aren't you using?


----------



## Skater

DiJe40 said:


> Nice collection..love them all. Wich bags aren't you using?


Thank you!

Mole grey Bays is gorgeous (the nickel hardware goes beautifully) and was my last attempt at findings the Bays for me, as it's not as heavy as most - but I finally have to admit the style is just too big for me. 

Mini conker Alexa is one I keep wondering about moving on, but can't bring myself to yet - it's the smallest casual bag I have, and the colour is fabulous! I tried on a mini Lily, but that's just too small.

You'll think I'm crazy, but I'm actually thinking about moving on one of my 'go to' bags - the oak Alexa camera bag  - if I find an oak SDR to replace it.

The Lilies don't get out enough (like me!) but were always intended to be occasional use bags, so that's fine.


----------



## Mulbs

Nice collection. Love the colours. Hope you find an oak SDR. Love my SDR. Fab bag!


----------



## Skater

Mulbs said:


> Nice collection. Love the colours. Hope you find an oak SDR. Love my SDR. Fab bag!


Thanks! I love my black SDR, now craving an oak one. Can't believe Mulberry discontinued this style - it was very popular, at least on TPF!


----------



## Sami_83

[/ATTACH]

Hi everyone! This is my first post!

Id like to introduce my early birthday pressie from the hubby!

Please let me know if the photos have come up!

ps excuse my uggs lol
xx


----------



## Mulbs

Sami_83 said:


> View attachment 3225891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Hi everyone! This is my first post!
> 
> Id like to introduce my early birthday pressie from the hubby!
> 
> Please let me know if the photos have come up!
> 
> ps excuse my uggs lol
> xx


Lovely photos of a gorgeous bag. What a lovely birthday gift. Lucky you!


----------



## Sami_83

Mulbs said:


> Lovely photos of a gorgeous bag. What a lovely birthday gift. Lucky you!


Thanks hun
x


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Sami_83 said:


> View attachment 3225891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Hi everyone! This is my first post!
> 
> Id like to introduce my early birthday pressie from the hubby!
> 
> Please let me know if the photos have come up!
> 
> ps excuse my uggs lol
> xx


What a beautiful bag - congratulations!


----------



## Sunfeather

Skater said:


> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> 
> Mole grey Bays
> Tessie tote in regal blue
> Midnight medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Taupe small double zip Bays
> Oak Alexa
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Oxblood SBS
> Black SDR
> Conker mini Alexa
> Black Alexa clutch
> Black, indigo soft grain and pebbled beige Lilies
> Black Bays clutch
> 
> View attachment 3225792



Adorable Mulb family! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sunfeather

Sami_83 said:


> View attachment 3225891
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3225895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]
> 
> Hi everyone! This is my first post!
> 
> Id like to introduce my early birthday pressie from the hubby!
> 
> Please let me know if the photos have come up!
> 
> ps excuse my uggs lol
> xx



Congratulation to your first Mulb! Looks great! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## DiJe40

Skater said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Mole grey Bays is gorgeous (the nickel hardware goes beautifully) and was my last attempt at findings the Bays for me, as it's not as heavy as most - but I finally have to admit the style is just too big for me.
> 
> Mini conker Alexa is one I keep wondering about moving on, but can't bring myself to yet - it's the smallest casual bag I have, and the colour is fabulous! I tried on a mini Lily, but that's just too small.
> 
> You'll think I'm crazy, but I'm actually thinking about moving on one of my 'go to' bags - the oak Alexa camera bag  - if I find an oak SDR to replace it.
> 
> The Lilies don't get out enough (like me!) but were always intended to be occasional use bags, so that's fine.




It's hard to decide, I'm always afraid of regretting after I sell a bag. 
Your post made me think about my bags, many of them stay in my closet too. Just because I don't use Mulberry for work (only Mabel)..I'm not going out very much...and when it's raining I grab my Longchamp.
What I learned.. is that I'm afraid to use bags with open tops and very light coloured bags. So have to pay attention to that.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Skater said:


> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> 
> Mole grey Bays
> Tessie tote in regal blue
> Midnight medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Taupe small double zip Bays
> Oak Alexa
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Oxblood SBS
> Black SDR
> Conker mini Alexa
> Black Alexa clutch
> Black, indigo soft grain and pebbled beige Lilies
> Black Bays clutch
> 
> View attachment 3225792


 
Love your family Skater - love love love your Conker Mini Alexa .... all just gorgeous.


----------



## Sami_83

Sunfeather said:


> Congratulation to your first Mulb! Looks great! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thanks Sunfeather!
its the second my first one was a Bryn but when I saw the lily I just HAD to have it!!

x


----------



## Louliu71

Skater said:


> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> 
> Mole grey Bays
> Tessie tote in regal blue
> Midnight medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Taupe small double zip Bays
> Oak Alexa
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Oxblood SBS
> Black SDR
> Conker mini Alexa
> Black Alexa clutch
> Black, indigo soft grain and pebbled beige Lilies
> Black Bays clutch
> 
> View attachment 3225792




Finally,,,, this is one collection I've been waiting to see..... Amazing and all classy!


----------



## S44MHY

Skater said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Mole grey Bays is gorgeous (the nickel hardware goes beautifully) and was my last attempt at findings the Bays for me, as it's not as heavy as most - but I finally have to admit the style is just too big for me.
> 
> Mini conker Alexa is one I keep wondering about moving on, but can't bring myself to yet - it's the smallest casual bag I have, and the colour is fabulous! I tried on a mini Lily, but that's just too small.
> 
> You'll think I'm crazy, but I'm actually thinking about moving on one of my 'go to' bags - the oak Alexa camera bag  - if I find an oak SDR to replace it.
> 
> The Lilies don't get out enough (like me!) but were always intended to be occasional use bags, so that's fine.




Well if you do decide on conker Alexa [emoji13] me me me!! Lol


----------



## Louliu71

S44MHY said:


> Well if you do decide on conker Alexa [emoji13] me me me!! Lol




Can we share!!??


----------



## S44MHY

Louliu71 said:


> Can we share!!??




Sounds like a plan!! Joint custody [emoji13]


----------



## Skater

Louliu71 said:


> Finally,,,, this is one collection I've been waiting to see..... Amazing and all classy!





Ukpandagirl said:


> Love your family Skater - love love love your Conker Mini Alexa .... all just gorgeous.



Thanks ladies! Feeling a bit guilty about the size of this collection though, so will be having a long, hard think about it - I never intended to have this many bags but the slippery slope got me!!


----------



## Skater

S44MHY said:


> Sounds like a plan!! Joint custody [emoji13]


:lolots:


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> Hey Skater, I love your collection!! I think it's one of the best I have ever seen.. Very diversified on core colors, just perfect!
> 
> And.. I wouldn't move that mini Alexa..


----------



## Skater

Gringach said:


> Skater said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> Hey Skater, I love your collection!! I think it's one of the best I have ever seen.. Very diversified on core colors, just perfect!
> 
> And.. I wouldn't move that mini Alexa..
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww thank you!
> 
> I'm not very adventurous with colour - oxblood, conker and indigo are as far as I go (and my indigo bag is a much more muted colour than the indigo currently in the outlets!) - but I'm glad Mulberry has a good range of subtle colours!
> 
> And thanks for the mini Alexa advice - you and others have convinced me to keep it for now!
Click to expand...


----------



## Staceysmith

Hi could anyone tell me how I get find out the authenticity of a bag I am interested in buying? I'm new on here so don't know how to do it. Thanks


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Staceysmith said:


> Hi could anyone tell me how I get find out the authenticity of a bag I am interested in buying? I'm new on here so don't know how to do it. Thanks



Use the thread below...read the intro so that you follow how they need it set out and one of the mulberry authenticatora will respond. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


Happy New year!


----------



## Alex R

Designerhbgirl said:


> What a beautiful bag - congratulations!


Wow, very pretty! Enjoy your Lily!


----------



## madmadmo

finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"


----------



## Ria2011

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"


Wow!!!! Gorgeous bays family madmadmo


----------



## Ria2011

Cocolele said:


> Hey, I'm new! Excuse the terrible photo but here are most of my Mulberry family.  Here we go round the Mulberry bush!


Gorgeous family and welcome to the forum Cocolele


----------



## Ria2011

Skater said:


> Thought it was time for an update... which has made me realise, guiltily, that I need to move some bags on as I don't use them all!
> 
> 
> Mole grey Bays
> Tessie tote in regal blue
> Midnight medium Cara
> Midnight Alexa
> Taupe small double zip Bays
> Oak Alexa
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Oak Alexa camera bag
> Oxblood SBS
> Black SDR
> Conker mini Alexa
> Black Alexa clutch
> Black, indigo soft grain and pebbled beige Lilies
> Black Bays clutch
> 
> View attachment 3225792


Gorgeous family Skater, definitely start using them as you have a fab collection!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"



Simply goregous


----------



## madmadmo

Ria2011 said:


> Wow!!!! Gorgeous bays family madmadmo





Ukpandagirl said:


> Simply goregous


Thanks ladies:giggles:


----------



## Skater

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"


Such a gorgeous range of leathers and colours!


----------



## Sunfeather

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"



WOW &#128525; what a great collection!!!  Congratulation!


----------



## CPrincessUK

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"



Love your bays family. Good to see another Bayswater addict! Hehe.


----------



## madmadmo

CPrincessUK said:


> Love your bays family. Good to see another Bayswater addict! Hehe.


I knew you would approve. My OH brought the mole grey in the sale for my birthday (it's in March and a major one )
I'm waiting for you to buy your 10th and I  the black one with silver hardware......So watch this space......


----------



## CPrincessUK

madmadmo said:


> I knew you would approve. My OH brought the mole grey in the sale for my birthday (it's in March and a major one )
> I'm waiting for you to buy your 10th and I  the black one with silver hardware......So watch this space......



Black nickel bays is my favourite. I would definitely recommend!! There are no colours I really want/need since adding graphite grey bays so I guess I am good for the moment.


----------



## jp23

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"




Love the croc! You've got some great pieces in there! [emoji177]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"


Amazing bayswater collection! Love them all  Congratulations!


----------



## Taimi

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"



Amazing collection indeed!


----------



## PussInPearls

What a great collection! And they all look so shiny and healthy! Thank for for sharing.


----------



## Gringach

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"



Great bags and collection, specialy love the oak one!!


----------



## gilson854

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3228283
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally took the "Bayswater Pictures"




Beautiful bays collection!!! That oxblood is tdf! Xx


----------



## MrsPannie

Happy new year everyone!  Here's my small Mulberry Family:





Del Rey in Deer Brown Glossy Goat - a great work horse
Somorset Hobo in Black Pebbled - my first Mulberry and such a delight to use (even though it's getting pretty old now) because its so light
Hoxton in Light Tan Congo
Reg Lily in Poppy Red Glossy Goat - well used over the Christmas season 
French Purse (old style) in Oak
SDR in Black Glossy Goat - my most useful bag
Zip Coin Purse in Black Congo
Multi Zip Pouch in Mulberry Pink Glossy Goat
Tree Zip Around Purse in Regal Blue Small Classic Grain - my recent sale purchase and soooo pleased with it

As I'm normally a "lurker" and don't post things very often myself, may I take this opportunity to thank all you regulars for the brilliant thoughts, advice and banter you provide


----------



## Ukpandagirl

MrsPannie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Here's my small Mulberry Family:
> 
> View attachment 3230306
> 
> 
> 
> Del Rey in Deer Brown Glossy Goat - a great work horse
> Somorset Hobo in Black Pebbled - my first Mulberry and such a delight to use (even though it's getting pretty old now) because it&#8217;s so light
> Hoxton in Light Tan Congo
> Reg Lily in Poppy Red Glossy Goat - well used over the Christmas season
> French Purse (old style) in Oak
> SDR in Black Glossy Goat - my most useful bag
> Zip Coin Purse in Black Congo
> Multi Zip Pouch in Mulberry Pink Glossy Goat
> Tree Zip Around Purse in Regal Blue Small Classic Grain - my recent sale purchase and soooo pleased with it
> 
> As I'm normally a "lurker" and don't post things very often myself, may I take this opportunity to thank all you regulars for the brilliant thoughts, advice and banter you provide




Great peices, Varied and good to see a Hoxton at the back. I love an oldie in a collection.  Glad you posted, thanks for sharing it with us....


----------



## gilson854

MrsPannie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Here's my small Mulberry Family:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del Rey in Deer Brown Glossy Goat - a great work horse
> 
> Somorset Hobo in Black Pebbled - my first Mulberry and such a delight to use (even though it's getting pretty old now) because its so light
> 
> Hoxton in Light Tan Congo
> 
> Reg Lily in Poppy Red Glossy Goat - well used over the Christmas season
> 
> French Purse (old style) in Oak
> 
> SDR in Black Glossy Goat - my most useful bag
> 
> Zip Coin Purse in Black Congo
> 
> Multi Zip Pouch in Mulberry Pink Glossy Goat
> 
> Tree Zip Around Purse in Regal Blue Small Classic Grain - my recent sale purchase and soooo pleased with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm normally a "lurker" and don't post things very often myself, may I take this opportunity to thank all you regulars for the brilliant thoughts, advice and banter you provide




Lovely collection! love that multi double zip pouch [emoji177]


----------



## gilson854

Hello everyone  

My M bag fam atm - not inc my lipstick mitzy hobo and inc a couple of intruders [emoji23] Slowly getting there on neutralising my colours as leaning towards classic colours more than I used to. 

Most recent additions are mini Jamie in oxblood and bays buckle in oak. [emoji7]Xx


----------



## Ria2011

MrsPannie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Here's my small Mulberry Family:
> 
> View attachment 3230306
> 
> 
> 
> Del Rey in Deer Brown Glossy Goat - a great work horse
> Somorset Hobo in Black Pebbled - my first Mulberry and such a delight to use (even though it's getting pretty old now) because its so light
> Hoxton in Light Tan Congo
> Reg Lily in Poppy Red Glossy Goat - well used over the Christmas season
> French Purse (old style) in Oak
> SDR in Black Glossy Goat - my most useful bag
> Zip Coin Purse in Black Congo
> Multi Zip Pouch in Mulberry Pink Glossy Goat
> Tree Zip Around Purse in Regal Blue Small Classic Grain - my recent sale purchase and soooo pleased with it
> 
> As I'm normally a "lurker" and don't post things very often myself, may I take this opportunity to thank all you regulars for the brilliant thoughts, advice and banter you provide


Welcome and definitely post more often, we're a friendly bunch! Gorgeous collection btw


----------



## Mulbs

gilson854 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My M bag fam atm - not inc my lipstick mitzy hobo and inc a couple of intruders [emoji23] Slowly getting there on neutralising my colours as leaning towards classic colours more than I used to.
> 
> Most recent additions are mini Jamie in oxblood and bays buckle in oak. [emoji7]Xx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230334
> View attachment 3230335
> View attachment 3230337
> View attachment 3230339


Great collection. Love the variety of colour and styles. Something for every occasion!


----------



## Mulbs

MrsPannie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Here's my small Mulberry Family:
> 
> View attachment 3230306
> 
> 
> 
> Del Rey in Deer Brown Glossy Goat - a great work horse
> Somorset Hobo in Black Pebbled - my first Mulberry and such a delight to use (even though it's getting pretty old now) because its so light
> Hoxton in Light Tan Congo
> Reg Lily in Poppy Red Glossy Goat - well used over the Christmas season
> French Purse (old style) in Oak
> SDR in Black Glossy Goat - my most useful bag
> Zip Coin Purse in Black Congo
> Multi Zip Pouch in Mulberry Pink Glossy Goat
> Tree Zip Around Purse in Regal Blue Small Classic Grain - my recent sale purchase and soooo pleased with it
> 
> As I'm normally a "lurker" and don't post things very often myself, may I take this opportunity to thank all you regulars for the brilliant thoughts, advice and banter you provide


Love your family. We are bag twins - I have the GG poppy red regular lily, the GG black SDR and the multi-zip pouch (mine is in oak). Sounds like you're getting good use of your collection. Hope they continue to bring you happiness in 2016!


----------



## Louliu71

gilson854 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My M bag fam atm - not inc my lipstick mitzy hobo and inc a couple of intruders [emoji23] Slowly getting there on neutralising my colours as leaning towards classic colours more than I used to.
> 
> Most recent additions are mini Jamie in oxblood and bays buckle in oak. [emoji7]Xx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230334
> View attachment 3230335
> View attachment 3230337
> View attachment 3230339




Lovely collection, hmmm Jamie.....


----------



## Louliu71

MrsPannie said:


> Happy new year everyone!  Here's my small Mulberry Family:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Del Rey in Deer Brown Glossy Goat - a great work horse
> 
> Somorset Hobo in Black Pebbled - my first Mulberry and such a delight to use (even though it's getting pretty old now) because its so light
> 
> Hoxton in Light Tan Congo
> 
> Reg Lily in Poppy Red Glossy Goat - well used over the Christmas season
> 
> French Purse (old style) in Oak
> 
> SDR in Black Glossy Goat - my most useful bag
> 
> Zip Coin Purse in Black Congo
> 
> Multi Zip Pouch in Mulberry Pink Glossy Goat
> 
> Tree Zip Around Purse in Regal Blue Small Classic Grain - my recent sale purchase and soooo pleased with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I'm normally a "lurker" and don't post things very often myself, may I take this opportunity to thank all you regulars for the brilliant thoughts, advice and banter you provide




I've your diverse, but classy collection


----------



## Ria2011

gilson854 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> My M bag fam atm - not inc my lipstick mitzy hobo and inc a couple of intruders [emoji23] Slowly getting there on neutralising my colours as leaning towards classic colours more than I used to.
> 
> Most recent additions are mini Jamie in oxblood and bays buckle in oak. [emoji7]Xx
> 
> 
> View attachment 3230334
> View attachment 3230335
> View attachment 3230337
> View attachment 3230339


Love your collection gilson and the intruders are gorgeous too!


----------



## gilson854

Mulbs said:


> Great collection. Love the variety of colour and styles. Something for every occasion!




Thanks  next one on my wish list is a med Lily [emoji7] i keep telling myself that I 'need' it which is ridiculous really [emoji85][emoji23]



Louliu71 said:


> Lovely collection, hmmm Jamie.....




Te he... Do love my mini J...hoping I'll get lots of use out of it!



Ria2011 said:


> Love your collection gilson and the intruders are gorgeous too!




Thanks! Quite recently ventured out to LV and Chanel but my Mulberry love is still strong! [emoji7] Can't beat that Mulberry smell... [emoji7][emoji23]


----------



## hmh1221

Hello,

Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!

Collection is now:

Chocolate large Mabel
Chocolate croc print Bayswater
Chocolate Somerset
Ocean medium Mabel
Black Fleet
Midnight purple Mabel
Black Forest Bella messenger
Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
Red medium Mabel
Chocolate medium Mabel
Black Effie satchel
Pebble medium Mabel
Grape regular Alexa

I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:


----------



## Mulbs

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> Chocolate Somerset
> Ocean medium Mabel
> Black Fleet
> Midnight purple Mabel
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> Red medium Mabel
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> Black Effie satchel
> Pebble medium Mabel
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:


Gorgeous collection! What do you have your eye on ?


----------



## hmh1221

Mulbs said:


> Gorgeous collection! What do you have your eye on ?



Well, I recently sold a Sofia messenger in oak, I loved the bag but found the colour a little too bright, I always told myself if I ever saw one in black I would get it.  Lo and behold, a black one currently on Ebay!


----------



## Mulbs

hmh1221 said:


> Well, I recently sold a Sofia messenger in oak, I loved the bag but found the colour a little too bright, I always told myself if I ever saw one in black I would get it.  Lo and behold, a black one currently on Ebay!


Oh the Sofia messenger is a lovely classy bag. Happy bidding! Hope she becomes yours x


----------



## Skater

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> Chocolate Somerset
> Ocean medium Mabel
> Black Fleet
> Midnight purple Mabel
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> Red medium Mabel
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> Black Effie satchel
> Pebble medium Mabel
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:


Lovely collection - especially the Mabels!


----------



## Ria2011

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> Chocolate Somerset
> Ocean medium Mabel
> Black Fleet
> Midnight purple Mabel
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> Red medium Mabel
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> Black Effie satchel
> Pebble medium Mabel
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:


Gorgeous collection hmh1221, love your bella and mabels in particular!


----------



## MrsPannie

gilson854 said:


> Lovely collection! love that multi double zip pouch [emoji177]



Thank you!  I love the multi zip pouch too!  So handy for all the things that would normally fall to the bottom (work receipts, earphones, car key, invoices, etc)  and the perfect size for inside my SDR.  It sits nicely alongside my mini ipad, giving the SDR a bit of extra shape / structure.  



Ria2011 said:


> Welcome and definitely post more often, we're a friendly bunch! Gorgeous collection btw



I'd be lost without you all!  I've learnt so much from reading the forums.   I will post more often now that I've worked out how to do it!  



Ukpandagirl said:


> Great peices, Varied and good to see a Hoxton at the back. I love an oldie in a collection.  Glad you posted, thanks for sharing it with us....



Ahhh - the Hoxton is my special baby.  A big prize for loosing over 35kg in weight a while back.  She's such a sweetie and I love her lining best of all (daft though it sounds!)  



Louliu71 said:


> I've your diverse, but classy collection



Thank you!  Very kind.  I definitely feel the need for some oxblood and perhaps a tote - but will take my time.  



Mulbs said:


> Love your family. We are bag twins - I have the GG poppy red regular lily, the GG black SDR and the multi-zip pouch (mine is in oak). Sounds like you're getting good use of your collection. Hope they continue to bring you happiness in 2016!



The Lily, SDR and Multi Zip pouch are all "favourites" of mine.  I use the SDR and pouch almost every day.  And glossy goat is so practical too.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> Chocolate Somerset
> Ocean medium Mabel
> Black Fleet
> Midnight purple Mabel
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> Red medium Mabel
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> Black Effie satchel
> Pebble medium Mabel
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:



Lush


----------



## Kiltie

&#128525; they are all so pretty.  Could you tell me how the small bays and regular Alexa compare and your preference, I'm really torn between the two just now.  Changing my mind by the hourThx


----------



## batfish

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> 
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> 
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> 
> Chocolate Somerset
> 
> Ocean medium Mabel
> 
> Black Fleet
> 
> Midnight purple Mabel
> 
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> 
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> 
> Red medium Mabel
> 
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> 
> Black Effie satchel
> 
> Pebble medium Mabel
> 
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:




Love the Mabels and the grape alexa.  If you're thinning out includes the red Mabel please send it my way!!


----------



## Louliu71

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> 
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> 
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> 
> Chocolate Somerset
> 
> Ocean medium Mabel
> 
> Black Fleet
> 
> Midnight purple Mabel
> 
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> 
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> 
> Red medium Mabel
> 
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> 
> Black Effie satchel
> 
> Pebble medium Mabel
> 
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> 
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:




Fan collection, BF bella is stunning! Such a handy bag and so versatile with the strap long or short. M need to do more bags like this


----------



## CintaKu

Hi all, happy new year...
Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CintaKu said:


> Hi all, happy new year...
> Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.


 

Beautiful colours. Wow.


----------



## CintaKu

Ukpandagirl said:


> Beautiful colours. Wow.


Thank you!


----------



## Sami_83

Lovely collection &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## libertygirl

CintaKu said:


> Hi all, happy new year...
> Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.



You have the most perfectly formed collection! Absolutely stunning


----------



## CintaKu

Sami_83 said:


> Lovely collection &#9786;&#65039;



Thank you, Sami!



libertygirl said:


> You have the most perfectly formed collection! Absolutely stunning



Thank you, libertygirl! Looking forwad to adding an oak colour in the family sometimes this year


----------



## Louliu71

B


CintaKu said:


> Hi all, happy new year...
> 
> Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.




Beautiful collection


----------



## CintaKu

Louliu71 said:


> B
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful collection


Thank you, Louliu!


----------



## Ria2011

CintaKu said:


> Hi all, happy new year...
> Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.


Gorgeous collection CintaKu


----------



## CintaKu

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection CintaKu


Thank you, Ria!


----------



## CPrincessUK

CintaKu said:


> Hi all, happy new year...
> Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.



Gorgeous family! Congrats.


----------



## CintaKu

CPrincessUK said:


> Gorgeous family! Congrats.


Thank you, CPrincessUK!


----------



## Gringach

CintaKu said:


> Hi all, happy new year...
> Please meet my small beloved Mulberry family. I first got the Bays in blackforest soft matte in summer 2012 from Heathrow, then came SBS in black nvt in September 2015 from the store in Oslo (I know it took a while since I got my first mulbs). So happy to add medium Lily and the French purse in poppy red colors that went on sale while on Xmas holiday in Hamburg. Love them all.



Happy new year to you too! I love your capsule collection - Enjoy!


----------



## CintaKu

Gringach said:


> Happy new year to you too! I love your capsule collection - Enjoy!


Thank you, Gringach!


----------



## Blueberry12

My latest addition :






STEEL BLUE SMALL CLASSIC GRAIN Bayswater


----------



## Sami_83

Beautiful!


----------



## Sunfeather

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235814
> 
> 
> 
> STEEL BLUE SMALL CLASSIC GRAIN Bayswater



Great bag!!! &#128525;


----------



## Blueberry12

Thank you !


----------



## purse mommy

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235814
> 
> 
> 
> STEEL BLUE SMALL CLASSIC GRAIN Bayswater




That is so cute. I love the color. When you use it post a what's in my bag pic. I'd love to see how much it holds


----------



## batfish

They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.


----------



## Ukpandagirl

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



Gorgeous collection . Loving your Balenciaga s too.


----------



## remainsilly

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



Nice variety & colors! Leather happy & glowing.

Good time for bag spa day--starting year fresh & clean.


----------



## Ria2011

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760


Wow, your collection is stunning batfish!


----------



## batfish

Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous collection . Loving your Balenciaga s too.







remainsilly said:


> Nice variety & colors! Leather happy & glowing.
> 
> 
> 
> Good time for bag spa day--starting year fresh & clean.







Ria2011 said:


> Wow, your collection is stunning batfish!




Thank you ladies.  

The house smelt like a collonil chemical factory by the time I'd finished spa-ing.


----------



## Louliu71

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760




Amazing collection 



Ukpandagirl said:


> Gorgeous collection . Loving your Balenciaga s too.




Hmmm, We can't get away from those bals can we??!!


----------



## remainsilly

Think this is everything. 

Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet

Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case

Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.




Fab bags but i love love love mulberry


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> 
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf[emoji813]) & oxblood nvt bayswater
> 
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> 
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> 
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> 
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> 
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.




Stunning and classy collection and love the small pop of colour 

Mulberry to pooch is cute too


----------



## elvisfan4life

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



Love your mabels lexies and lilies. Classics


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> 
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf[emoji813]) & oxblood nvt bayswater
> 
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> 
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> 
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> 
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> 
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.




[emoji173]&#65039; Love your family, esp. Mulberry, the dog. [emoji1]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.



Adorable Mulberry and even more adorable Mulberry the dog.


----------



## Ria2011

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.


Gorgeous collection remainsilly and have to agree that mulberry the dog is adorable too!


----------



## Skater

Batfish and Remainsilly - great collections, lovely to see!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks to all. &#9825;

Oh, yes. Dog is a charmer. 
Unfortunately, still eats hornets.


----------



## Sunfeather

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



So so GREAT! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## jp23

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> 
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> 
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> 
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf[emoji813]) & oxblood nvt bayswater
> 
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> 
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> 
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> 
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> 
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.




Awwwww your little (not so little) pup too! Lol!


----------



## kajsabet

All you who have 10+ Mulberrys (Mullberries?) - are you having bags from other designers as well or are you devoted to Mulberry only?


I bought my first designer bag 4 years ago and the second one 2 years ago, and now I have eight. But they are from several different designers (and some are quite cheap from Michael Kors and Marc by Marc Jacobs)  I only got two Mulberry bags (and one wallet) and I do love all your Collections! So nice!


----------



## remainsilly

kajsabet said:


> All you who have 10+ Mulberrys (Mullberries?) - are you having bags from other designers as well or are you devoted to Mulberry only?
> 
> 
> I bought my first designer bag 4 years ago and the second one 2 years ago, and now I have eight. But they are from several different designers (and some are quite cheap from Michael Kors and Marc by Marc Jacobs)  I only got two Mulberry bags (and one wallet) and I do love all your Collections! So nice!



Many here also own other brands. 
Because 1 type of bag doesn't cover every situation.
Here's interesting thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/do-you-own-any-non-designer-non-high-14952.html

Hope will post photo of your mulb family, too.


----------



## kajsabet

remainsilly said:


> Many here also own other brands.
> Because 1 type of bag doesn't cover every situation.
> Here's interesting thread: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/do-you-own-any-non-designer-non-high-14952.html
> 
> Hope will post photo of your mulb family, too.


 
I completely agree with you that no bag fit every occasion. And the same goes for designers by my opinion 


Since I was so impressed by so many of you owning 10+ Mulberrys I just had to ask if you buy other designer bags as well. I mean, I have 8 designer bags in total and many think that's a lot. but I have up to 10 "must have" left (which is nothing compared to you!)  and then I will most probably find new "must have"s 


Will post picture of my small Mulberry family later (at work now), they are:
Alexa - panel midnight blue (i think that is the name of the color)
Bayswater Buckle Small - black
And then a red wallet with a bow - will have to google the model!


----------



## Taimi

kajsabet said:


> All you who have 10+ Mulberrys (Mullberries?) - are you having bags from other designers as well or are you devoted to Mulberry only?
> 
> 
> I bought my first designer bag 4 years ago and the second one 2 years ago, and now I have eight. But they are from several different designers (and some are quite cheap from Michael Kors and Marc by Marc Jacobs)  I only got two Mulberry bags (and one wallet) and I do love all your Collections! So nice!



I don't have other "high-end" designer bags than Mulberries, so I guess I'm devoted to Mulberry only.  I have quite a few Marc by Marc Jacobs bags though and some Cambridge satchels. I'm not going to buy MbMJs anymore as the quality has declined IMO. But, I can't be sure if I get enthusiastic of some other designer in the future but for my bank accounts sake I hope I don't.


----------



## Ria2011

kajsabet said:


> All you who have 10+ Mulberrys (Mullberries?) - are you having bags from other designers as well or are you devoted to Mulberry only?
> 
> 
> I bought my first designer bag 4 years ago and the second one 2 years ago, and now I have eight. But they are from several different designers (and some are quite cheap from Michael Kors and Marc by Marc Jacobs)  I only got two Mulberry bags (and one wallet) and I do love all your Collections! So nice!


Nope, started with miu miu then went on a roller coaster ride with mulberry between 2011-2014. Thereafter nothing else appealed so decided to invest heavily in scarves and diversify with other brands. My collection is complete and I'd only buy now if I came into some serious money. Otherwise I'm content


----------



## MrsPannie

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.


What an absolutely gorgeous collection.   Every single piece is fabulous.... And the original Mulberry is such a cutie-pie too.  Wow!


----------



## hmh1221

Skater said:


> Lovely collection - especially the Mabels!



Thank you, I think I was getting a bit carried away with them!


----------



## hmh1221

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous collection hmh1221, love your bella and mabels in particular!



Thanks Ria, Bella is fairly new but is proving to be totally fantastic!


----------



## hmh1221

Ukpandagirl said:


> Lush



Thank you, I think I need to try and rein it in a bit for a while now!


----------



## hmh1221

Kiltie said:


> &#128525; they are all so pretty.  Could you tell me how the small bays and regular Alexa compare and your preference, I'm really torn between the two just now.  Changing my mind by the hourThx



Hi Kiltie, they are both great to be honest, the Alexa is wider and the sbs taller but I think I fit the same in both, which is loads!  I was worried they would be a bit small but actually they are perfect.

I really don't know which I prefer, I think the Alexa is more of a casual bag, hmmmm, if pushed I think I would currently say the sbs just pipped it but you would be happy with either, sometimes the Alexa sags at the bottom which I don't like but a base has stopped that.  My mum has an Alexa in oak croc print which is more structured and if she would let me I would steal it.

Reading this post through I don't think I have helped, I am going to say sbs, phew!


----------



## hmh1221

batfish said:


> Love the Mabels and the grape alexa.  If you're thinning out includes the red Mabel please send it my way!!



Hey batfish, I will certainly bear that in mind but to be honest I call that one my dragon skin bag as it is virtually bomb proof and so gets chucked around everywhere!


----------



## hmh1221

Louliu71 said:


> Fan collection, BF bella is stunning! Such a handy bag and so versatile with the strap long or short. M need to do more bags like this



I completely agree, I am using it more and more and wish other bags had the same options!


----------



## hmh1221

Blueberry12 said:


> My latest addition :
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235814
> 
> 
> 
> STEEL BLUE SMALL CLASSIC GRAIN Bayswater



Oh I love this!


----------



## hmh1221

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



Wow, that is an amazing collection! Love the Mabels!


----------



## MrsPannie

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



Super collection, Batfish.  I particularly love the purple (aubergine?) Alexa.


----------



## hmh1221

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.



Lovely collection, I am really starting to feel the need for a Primrose!


----------



## remainsilly

hmh1221 said:


> Lovely collection, I am really starting to feel the need for a Primrose!



It's my fave bag.&#9825;
But live in fear will kill the fiddly lock with my hands of doom. 
So far, so good.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, MrsPannie & jp23


----------



## batfish

MrsPannie said:


> Super collection, Batfish.  I particularly love the purple (aubergine?) Alexa.


Thank you.  It's grape.  I bought it after seeing a lady carrying one at an airport- I loved the colour and decided I needed one!


----------



## batfish

Sunfeather said:


> So so GREAT! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Louliu71 said:


> Amazing collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, We can't get away from those bals can we??!!





elvisfan4life said:


> Love your mabels lexies and lilies. Classics





Skater said:


> Batfish and Remainsilly - great collections, lovely to see!





hmh1221 said:


> Wow, that is an amazing collection! Love the Mabels!



Thank you all, you're very kind.


----------



## batfish

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.


Lovely.  Love Mulberry the dog too.  Your collection is giving me an "oxblood itch" which I need to scratch!


----------



## remainsilly

batfish said:


> Lovely.  Love Mulberry the dog too.  Your collection is giving me an "oxblood itch" which I need to scratch!


 Thanks
Note how the oxbloods beat in center of photo--as crazy heart? 
They're the true center. &#9825;

You are much better @ varying colors, in your collection.
More vibrant & fun.


----------



## Sami_83

Introducing my little family....

 Black Bryn
 Medium Black Glossy Goat Lily
 Regular Lily Steel Blue
 Tree Card Case Black Lamb Nappa
 Daria Black Spongy Leather Continental Wallet
 Tree French Purse Grain Leather Steel Blue
 Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 35
 Louis Vuitton Large Zippy Wallet
 Black Miu Miu Matelassé leather clutch


----------



## kajsabet

Here is my small little Mulberry family. They were really close to become four today, I will sleep over it and decide tomorrow (I found a brown Bayswater Buckle Small with 40% sale...).




They are:
Bayswater Buckle Small - Black
Alexa Panel (Lamb nappa) - Midnight blue? (from 2014 I think)
Bow Continental Wallet (Shiny Goat) - Bright Red 

My favourite is the Buckle, just love it. So big chance I have two tomorrow (if it is still there..).

Need:
Lily
Mini Lily
Bayswater Double Zip Tote (maybe in size small)
Something in the color oxblood!


----------



## kajsabet

Sami_83 said:


> Introducing my little family....
> 
> Black Bryn
> Medium Black Glossy Goat Lily
> Regular Lily Steel Blue
> Tree Card Case Black Lamb Nappa
> Daria Black Spongy Leather Continental Wallet
> Tree French Purse Grain Leather Steel Blue
> Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 35
> Louis Vuitton Large Zippy Wallet
> Black Miu Miu Matelassé leather clutch


Very nice family!

What do you think of your miu miu? (I know this is for Mulberry, but need to ask) I saw it for 50% and got so tempted!


----------



## Sami_83

kajsabet said:


> Very nice family!
> 
> What do you think of your miu miu? (I know this is for Mulberry, but need to ask) I saw it for 50% and got so tempted!



It's my go to bag for nights out , I've had it about 5 years now and not a scratch on it! X


----------



## Louliu71

Sami_83 said:


> Introducing my little family....
> 
> 
> 
> Black Bryn
> 
> Medium Black Glossy Goat Lily
> 
> Regular Lily Steel Blue
> 
> Tree Card Case Black Lamb Nappa
> 
> Daria Black Spongy Leather Continental Wallet
> 
> Tree French Purse Grain Leather Steel Blue
> 
> Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 35
> 
> Louis Vuitton Large Zippy Wallet
> 
> Black Miu Miu Matelassé leather clutch




Classy collection, miss my Bryn, would like a small one now for quick trips out


----------



## Louliu71

kajsabet said:


> Here is my small little Mulberry family. They were really close to become four today, I will sleep over it and decide tomorrow (I found a brown Bayswater Buckle Small with 40% sale...).
> 
> View attachment 3240146
> 
> 
> They are:
> Bayswater Buckle Small - Black
> Alexa Panel (Lamb nappa) - Midnight blue? (from 2014 I think)
> Bow Continental Wallet (Shiny Goat) - Bright Red
> 
> My favourite is the Buckle, just love it. So big chance I have two tomorrow (if it is still there..).
> 
> Need:
> Lily
> Mini Lily
> Bayswater Double Zip Tote (maybe in size small)
> Something in the color oxblood!




Lovely collection, I lusted after midnight panel Lexi for ages


----------



## remainsilly

Sami_83 said:


> Introducing my little family....
> 
> Black Bryn
> Medium Black Glossy Goat Lily
> Regular Lily Steel Blue
> Tree Card Case Black Lamb Nappa
> Daria Black Spongy Leather Continental Wallet
> Tree French Purse Grain Leather Steel Blue
> Louis Vuitton Monogram Speedy 35
> Louis Vuitton Large Zippy Wallet
> Black Miu Miu Matelassé leather clutch



Nice variety!


----------



## remainsilly

kajsabet said:


> Here is my small little Mulberry family. They were really close to become four today, I will sleep over it and decide tomorrow (I found a brown Bayswater Buckle Small with 40% sale...).
> 
> View attachment 3240146
> 
> 
> They are:
> Bayswater Buckle Small - Black
> Alexa Panel (Lamb nappa) - Midnight blue? (from 2014 I think)
> Bow Continental Wallet (Shiny Goat) - Bright Red
> 
> My favourite is the Buckle, just love it. So big chance I have two tomorrow (if it is still there..).
> 
> Need:
> Lily
> Mini Lily
> Bayswater Double Zip Tote (maybe in size small)
> Something in the color oxblood!



Love the wallet color pop against such nice bags.
Happy you shared with us.


----------



## Blueberry12

purse mommy said:


> That is so cute. I love the color. When you use it post a what's in my bag pic. I'd love to see how much it holds



I will.
Right now it's snowing and raining a lot so I did not use it yet.


----------



## Blueberry12

hmh1221 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Haven't posted for a while but have been busy since the last time!
> 
> Collection is now:
> 
> Chocolate large Mabel
> Chocolate croc print Bayswater
> Chocolate Somerset
> Ocean medium Mabel
> Black Fleet
> Midnight purple Mabel
> Black Forest Bella messenger
> Oak Small Bayswater Satchel
> Red medium Mabel
> Chocolate medium Mabel
> Black Effie satchel
> Pebble medium Mabel
> Grape regular Alexa
> 
> I need to do some thinning out but have my eye on something else already! :giggles:



Great collection!
My fave is the Midnight purple Mabel & Chocolate croc print Bayswater.


----------



## Blueberry12

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



Lovely!


----------



## reddfoxx1

My first Mulberry purchase!  Is it really shipped to the U.S. from the United Kingdom? It arrived  super-fast!


----------



## Mulbs

reddfoxx1 said:


> My first Mulberry purchase!  Is it really shipped to the U.S. from the United Kingdom? It arrived  super-fast!




Congrats reddfoxx1 lovely bag, but be warned it's a slippery slope!!


----------



## Louliu71

reddfoxx1 said:


> My first Mulberry purchase!  Is it really shipped to the U.S. from the United Kingdom? It arrived  super-fast!




Welcome, can't comment on shipping but glad it arrived safely


----------



## Gringach

kajsabet said:


> Here is my small little Mulberry family. They were really close to become four today, I will sleep over it and decide tomorrow (I found a brown Bayswater Buckle Small with 40% sale...).
> 
> View attachment 3240146
> 
> 
> They are:
> Bayswater Buckle Small - Black
> Alexa Panel (Lamb nappa) - Midnight blue? (from 2014 I think)
> Bow Continental Wallet (Shiny Goat) - Bright Red
> 
> My favourite is the Buckle, just love it. So big chance I have two tomorrow (if it is still there..).
> 
> Need:
> Lily
> Mini Lily
> Bayswater Double Zip Tote (maybe in size small)
> Something in the color oxblood!



I have the same wallet and I love it!!
Congrats on your little Mulb family


----------



## BertieBertie

Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)


----------



## elvisfan4life

BertieBertie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)



Hi and welcome lovely to see a somerset shopper in there fab family


----------



## Mulbs

BertieBertie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)



Thanks for sharing. Lovely family! &#128512;


----------



## Sunfeather

BertieBertie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)



Great collection! &#128525;


----------



## Gringach

batfish said:


> They all came out for what my husband calls a "spa" yesterday. The colours haven't come out very well, but this is the general idea. There are a few gatecrashers hiding at the back including the black Bal first next to the Chloe which really is hiding.
> 
> View attachment 3236759
> View attachment 3236760



What a great collection!! Very diverse.. Love the colors! And following all these Bal discussions and having owned one myself, have to say they look great with your Mulbs!


----------



## Gringach

remainsilly said:


> Think this is everything.
> 
> Far back: ombre merino wool scarf & multicolor abstract oak leaf printed silk crepe de chine wrap
> Back left: oak nvt double zip bayswater tote, tree continental wallet & make up case
> Back right: sea blue small classic grain alice zipped tote & tree continental wallet
> 
> Far middle: steiff bear(named Rhubarb, wearing German custom knit scarf&#9829 & oxblood nvt bayswater
> Middle left: varied grain calf oxblood/poppy red/oak primrose
> Middle right: oxblood nvt lily, tree continental wallet & make up case
> 
> Front: glossy goat bayswater clutch wallets, mulberry pink & black
> Very front: Mulberry, the former street stray, who inspired me to try brand--when discovered had same name
> Both dog & collection have grown bit larger over time.



Hey Remainsilly, what a nice collection! Love your color and bag choice! And I really like the Primerose.. I think I miss this bag in mine hahaha!
Congrats!


----------



## Gringach

Gringach said:


> Hey Remainsilly, what a nice collection! Love your color and bag choice! And I really like the Primerose.. I think I miss this bag in mine hahaha!
> Congrats!


Will soon send an updated pic of my collection.. Which has grown a bit quickly!!
I confirm, Mulb is addictive


----------



## Gringach

BertieBertie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)



This is a fab collection too! What a great choice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## remainsilly

Gringach said:


> Hey Remainsilly, what a nice collection! Love your color and bag choice! And I really like the Primerose.. I think I miss this bag in mine hahaha!
> Congrats!


Thanks, Gringach. 
Please do post your growing family. Agreed, happens quickly.
Mine began as this: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27263782&postcount=6149
Now, well, madness.


----------



## remainsilly

BertieBertie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)



Thanks for sharing with us. 
Great rounded collection. Beautiful.


----------



## Louliu71

BertieBertie said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post.  I have enjoyed reading all the posts and looking at the lovely photo's for a few years now, so I thought it about time I posted a picture of my Mulberry family.  (I really hope this has worked !)




Welcome you should have joined in sooner, that's an amazing collection &#128578;


----------



## Gringach

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, Gringach.
> Please do post your growing family. Agreed, happens quickly.
> Mine began as this: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=27263782&postcount=6149
> Now, well, madness.



Well, it was a great start &#128521;
And I love your doggie!!


----------



## mrsbambam

Some amazing collections on here, loving it ladies!

This really makes me eager to grow my modest family. I feel I've got some good basics and this year want to round it off with some more unusual styles and colours - some smaller bags, an emerald lizard print (LOVE), and some form of beige/taupe/ostrich...

I have:
Black Taylor (perhaps my favourite)
Black Bayswater (my first Mulberry)
Oak Alexa (most used)
Hibiscus Lily (current love)

And another black one I picked up on a whim in HOF about 4 years ago - anyone know the name?!?

Further 2 Mulberry wallets not pictured, might add them for another shot later.


----------



## Ludmilla

mrsbambam said:


> Some amazing collections on here, loving it ladies!
> 
> This really makes me eager to grow my modest family. I feel I've got some good basics and this year want to round it off with some more unusual styles and colours - some smaller bags, an emerald lizard print (LOVE), and some form of beige/taupe/ostrich...
> 
> I have:
> Black Taylor (perhaps my favourite)
> Black Bayswater (my first Mulberry)
> Oak Alexa (most used)
> Hibiscus Lily (current love)
> 
> And another black one I picked up on a whim in HOF about 4 years ago - anyone know the name?!?
> 
> Further 2 Mulberry wallets not pictured, might add them for another shot later.
> 
> View attachment 3251509



Very pretty family.


----------



## MiniMabel

mrsbambam said:


> Some amazing collections on here, loving it ladies!
> 
> This really makes me eager to grow my modest family. I feel I've got some good basics and this year want to round it off with some more unusual styles and colours - some smaller bags, an emerald lizard print (LOVE), and some form of beige/taupe/ostrich...
> 
> I have:
> Black Taylor (perhaps my favourite)
> Black Bayswater (my first Mulberry)
> Oak Alexa (most used)
> Hibiscus Lily (current love)
> 
> And another black one I picked up on a whim in HOF about 4 years ago - anyone know the name?!?
> 
> Further 2 Mulberry wallets not pictured, might add them for another shot later.
> 
> View attachment 3251509




Nice family...........the black patent one is a Kristen.


----------



## mrsbambam

MiniMabel said:


> Nice family...........the black patent one is a Kristen.




Thanks - I knew I could count on TPFers!


----------



## Louliu71

mrsbambam said:


> Some amazing collections on here, loving it ladies!
> 
> This really makes me eager to grow my modest family. I feel I've got some good basics and this year want to round it off with some more unusual styles and colours - some smaller bags, an emerald lizard print (LOVE), and some form of beige/taupe/ostrich...
> 
> I have:
> Black Taylor (perhaps my favourite)
> Black Bayswater (my first Mulberry)
> Oak Alexa (most used)
> Hibiscus Lily (current love)
> 
> And another black one I picked up on a whim in HOF about 4 years ago - anyone know the name?!?
> 
> Further 2 Mulberry wallets not pictured, might add them for another shot later.
> 
> View attachment 3251509




Perfect collection, loving the Taylor but I am biased as I have the mini version.

Saw a very glamorous elder lady carrying one up town, looked amazing  her


----------



## Kendie26

I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!


----------



## Mulbs

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599


What a gorgeous family with unusual pieces. I'm loving the furry lily!  Is that a large lily in the back?


----------



## Kendie26

Mulbs said:


> What a gorgeous family with unusual pieces. I'm loving the furry lily!  Is that a large lily in the back?



Hi Mulbs! Love your name! Thanks so much & yes that's the largest size Lily ("medium") in back on far left...it has a slight sparkle to the leather. Thanks again!


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599


Quite unique & fancy collection!
Thanks for sharing these lovelies.


----------



## mrsbambam

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599




Lovely collection!


----------



## kajsabet

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599



Wow, what a nice family  Looks like Lily is one of your favourites  How is the medium Lily? I have never seen it IRL and I thought it looked strange on pictures - but I actually thought it looked very nice in your picture. How do you use it? how much can you fit in it? 

I normally either carry almost nothing, only the essentials or I carry the essentials + the good to have things. So first alternative is more or less the ordinary Lily size and the second alternative is like Alexa/Mulberry Buckle small size. So where is the medium Lily compared to these?


----------



## Kendie26

kajsabet said:


> Wow, what a nice family  Looks like Lily is one of your favourites  How is the medium Lily? I have never seen it IRL and I thought it looked strange on pictures - but I actually thought it looked very nice in your picture. How do you use it? how much can you fit in it?
> 
> I normally either carry almost nothing, only the essentials or I carry the essentials + the good to have things. So first alternative is more or less the ordinary Lily size and the second alternative is like Alexa/Mulberry Buckle small size. So where is the medium Lily compared to these?



Hi & THANKS SO MUCH EVERYONE for your kind words/compliments!
Kajsabet~Thank you & yes I do love Lily.Just love Mulberry quality & unflashy logo. I use my Bayswater (largest bag in dark grey) the most for daily work purposes & then the Lily for going out or weekend time. The largest Lily size (called "medium")  fits a lot. It's a little bigger than I want/need. If you tend to carry almost nothing/just essentials, I think you might find it's a little too large as well. You can easily fit a large wallet, iPad air, compact umbrella, makeup case. I did read a while ago that they say it's best not to overstuff your Lily's because then the shape starts to change a bit, but I think that might also depend on the type of leather, as some are a bit more structured. My black Lily is a slightly older version with a leather that has a lot of slouch to it. I've never seen an Alexa in real life to compare the size. It sounds like their classic regular size Lily might be a great choice for your needs. GOOD LUCK if you purchase & I'm sure you'll love it!!


----------



## mrsbambam

kajsabet said:


> Wow, what a nice family  Looks like Lily is one of your favourites  How is the medium Lily? I have never seen it IRL and I thought it looked strange on pictures - but I actually thought it looked very nice in your picture. How do you use it? how much can you fit in it?
> 
> 
> 
> I normally either carry almost nothing, only the essentials or I carry the essentials + the good to have things. So first alternative is more or less the ordinary Lily size and the second alternative is like Alexa/Mulberry Buckle small size. So where is the medium Lily compared to these?




The regular Lily is probably a good size for only essentials (although too small for a normal size umbrella or any book/iPad). 

Do you mean mini Alexa? The regular Alexa is v roomy, maybe too roomy for what you're saying - it fits loads and almost seems to expand as needed. I'd say the medium Lily is smaller as it's more structured than the Alexa. But it's bigger than the mini Alexa (which I have seen but never used). Hope that makes sense...


----------



## kajsabet

Kendie26 and mrsbambam:

Thank you for your answers and your help. My post maybe was a little bit confusing. 

I have seen the normal sized Lily in real life and think it will work well for my essentials (wallet, key pouch, two iphones (one private and one for work), cardholder and lip balm). I have seen the mini Lily as well but it barely can fit an iphone 6 - so it can only be used for dinners and similar. Nor for every day use. The bag I haven't seen in real life is the medium Lily and I wonder how much it would fit. It seems like it would fit my essentials plus makeup bag and umbrella?

When I carry a little bit more I have my essentials + good to have things (umbrella, make up bag, iphone charger etc). It seems like the medium Lily may not fit all that and then unfourtunately has a size which is hard to use for me :/

The Alexa (not mini) or the Bayswater Buckle small (smaller than the regular Bayswater) have the perfect size for my essentials + good to have things. The size is similar to a small willow and almost like the double zip bayswater. 

It seems like I will stick to my original plan to get a normal sized Lily and then a mini Lily for evenings


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599



 all gorgeous.


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599




What and amazing family, the furry one is so snazzy


----------



## Kendie26

Louliu71 said:


> What and amazing family, the furry one is so snazzy



Thanks so very much UKPandaGirl & Louliu71~love all your Mulberry bags in your avatar!
What a wonderful group of Mulberry lovers here!!


----------



## Louliu71

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so very much UKPandaGirl & Louliu71~love all your Mulberry bags in your avatar!
> 
> What a wonderful group of Mulberry lovers here!!




Thanks, mulberry mad but friendly yes. 

Sadly some of those have found new homes [emoji30]


----------



## Bromley

Kendie26 said:


> I LOVE Mulberry & here's my little family! Love seeing everyone's great pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3259599




Oh wow, I love your collection! Great taste!


----------



## Kendie26

Bromley said:


> Oh wow, I love your collection! Great taste!



thanks so much Bromley...so kind of you........THANK YOU to everyone for the dear compliments. The Mulberry tPF group is the best!


----------



## Bromley

I got inspired to get my humble collection together for a family photo. Here it is!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Bromley said:


> I got inspired to get my humble collection together for a family photo. Here it is!



It's not quantity, it quality. All gorgeous. Love your Dorset tote.


----------



## Kendie26

Bromley said:


> I got inspired to get my humble collection together for a family photo. Here it is!



Beautiful!!! Love them all & especially your colors!!


----------



## infiniti

It's been 5 years, quality is so good!!


----------



## MiniMabel

Bromley said:


> I got inspired to get my humble collection together for a family photo. Here it is!




Lovely collection!  Congratulations!


----------



## MiniMabel

infiniti said:


> View attachment 3266358
> 
> 
> It's been 5 years, quality is so good!!



Mulberry accessories are really good, a great investment!


----------



## Vinnie42

Bromley said:


> I got inspired to get my humble collection together for a family photo. Here it is!



I love you colour choices and the Dorset looks gorgeous in Oak.


----------



## fashionlover21

My current family


----------



## mrsbambam

fashionlover21 said:


> My current family




Lovely family! Lily is a beautiful colour


----------



## Ukpandagirl

fashionlover21 said:


> My current family



Lovely family.


----------



## Sammiantha

fashionlover21 said:


> My current family




Beautiful collection, full of classics!


----------



## cyryla

My little family, rather eclectic mix - no theme there [emoji23]


----------



## Gringach

fashionlover21 said:


> My current family



I really like your bags and neutral colors choicies!


----------



## Gringach

cyryla said:


> My little family, rather eclectic mix - no theme there [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272643



Cute family &#128521;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

cyryla said:


> My little family, rather eclectic mix - no theme there [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272643



Mitzy bag twins - lovely collection


----------



## cyryla

Ukpandagirl said:


> Mitzy bag twins - lovely collection




[emoji5]&#65039; I am actually trying to part with her. It's a lovely bag and colour but don't use it anymore.


----------



## Mulbelle507

My current Mulberry collection


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbelle507 said:


> My current Mulberry collection



A perfect collection in my book. Love the blue bays!


----------



## Ria2011

fashionlover21 said:


> My current family





cyryla said:


> My little family, rather eclectic mix - no theme there [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272643





Mulbelle507 said:


> My current Mulberry collection



Beautiful families ladies!!


----------



## Madmilomutt

Ladies....my lovely Mitzy tote family, updated to include two new additions!


----------



## Madmilomutt

and the family in general....


----------



## Mulbelle507

Ukpandagirl said:


> A perfect collection in my book. Love the blue bays!



Thanks Ukpandagirl. I was really worried to depart from my usual black collection. But I am glad that I made the plunge. &#128521;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Madmilomutt said:


> Ladies....my lovely Mitzy tote family, updated to include two new additions!



Wow, loving this family. I love my Mitzy tote.


----------



## mrsbambam

Madmilomutt said:


> Ladies....my lovely Mitzy tote family, updated to include two new additions!




That is such a fun collection!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Madmilomutt said:


> and the family in general....



What is the 2nd from the left 2nd row down?


----------



## Ria2011

Madmilomutt said:


> and the family in general....


Wow!!! Amazing collection Madmilomutt


----------



## Madmilomutt

Ria2011 said:


> Wow!!! Amazing collection Madmilomutt


 


mrsbambam said:


> That is such a fun collection!


 


Ukpandagirl said:


> Wow, loving this family. I love my Mitzy tote.


 
Thank you very much ladies! glad to see that there is some love for the Mitzy xx


----------



## Madmilomutt

elvisfan4life said:


> What is the 2nd from the left 2nd row down?


 
It's a Chatsworth, I bought it from Shepton Mallet about 5 years ago. I must admit that I've not come across one before and googling it doesn't seem to bring up anything either although I am sure that there must be a partner to it somewhere out there! Here is another photo which does it a lot more justice.  I should use it more than I do


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Madmilomutt said:


> and the family in general....


 
great family photo - some lovelies in there for all tastes and requirements


----------



## elvisfan4life

Madmilomutt said:


> It's a Chatsworth, I bought it from Shepton Mallet about 5 years ago. I must admit that I've not come across one before and googling it doesn't seem to bring up anything either although I am sure that there must be a partner to it somewhere out there! Here is another photo which does it a lot more justice.  I should use it more than I do



How lovely i thought it was havent seen one for years the lovely Lakrits used to have one...you can send it to me if you dont use it lol


----------



## Kendie26

Madmilomutt said:


> and the family in general....



WOWEE! Incredible!! Love it!!


----------



## Kendie26

Mulbelle507 said:


> My current Mulberry collection



Beautiful family!! I am now obsessed on that blue color ~ stunning!


----------



## Mulbelle507

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful family!! I am now obsessed on that blue color ~ stunning!



Thanks. Blue is really a versatile colour.


----------



## Madmilomutt

Ukpandagirl said:


> great family photo - some lovelies in there for all tastes and requirements





Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE! Incredible!! Love it!!



Thank you Ukpandagirl and Kendie26..that's really kind of you both. xx


----------



## Madmilomutt

elvisfan4life said:


> How lovely i thought it was havent seen one for years the lovely Lakrits used to have one...you can send it to me if you dont use it lol



I'm glad there is a potential partner for it out there somewhere..!!  I will definitely keep you in mind elvisfan4life :0) x


----------



## melodyzhao

fashionlover21 said:


> My current family


 
Nice collection. I wish I had Bayswater in all 3 colors you have!


----------



## Louliu71

Madmilomutt said:


> and the family in general....




Sorry missed this ...... Wow!!!!!


----------



## fashionlover21

melodyzhao said:


> Nice collection. I wish I had Bayswater in all 3 colors you have!



Thank you. I just love the style thinking I should have branched out to a few different styles with the possibility of changes looming.


----------



## melodyzhao

fashionlover21 said:


> Thank you. I just love the style thinking I should have branched out to a few different styles with the possibility of changes looming.


 
I like the bayswater too since it's large enough to carry my laptop.  one question is that do you use the chocolate brown one a lot? I am thinking to get one although I find myself use black or cognac/tan handbags more often. And I don't own any chocolate purse right now.


----------



## bagfashion

My plum coloured Mulberry Alexa


----------



## fashionlover21

melodyzhao said:


> I like the bayswater too since it's large enough to carry my laptop.  one question is that do you use the chocolate brown one a lot? I am thinking to get one although I find myself use black or cognac/tan handbags more often. And I don't own any chocolate purse right now.



I try to. I put my black one away to give it a rest but I do find myself having thinking what can I add to my outfut so the chocolate will go with my black winter coat. With the time of year I'm wearing a scarf everyday, the one I have atm is beige and black check and so it ties the bag and coat in well. It's shoes I find most difficult especially if I don't have my scarf on and a black coat and black boots with black work wear don't really go with the bag. I wear a light beige mac when the weather is warmer and it always goes with the bag great!


----------



## MiniMabel

bagfashion said:


> My plum coloured Mulberry Alexa




Hi, and welcome!

Where did you purchase this bag from, out of interest?


----------



## bagfashion

Not unfortunately new - but used from a thrift store - so it's a gamble as to whether it's genuine or not.

However where I bought it from they said they had it inspected by an expert and it "is" supposed to be the real thing but I'm still somewhat suspicious despite the nice look and feel throughout.


----------



## MiniMabel

bagfashion said:


> Not unfortunately new - but used from a thrift store - so it's a gamble as to whether it's genuine or not.
> 
> However where I bought it from they said they had it inspected by an expert and it "is" supposed to be the real thing but I'm still somewhat suspicious despite the nice look and feel throughout.




Hi - it would be prudent to ask our experts on the Mulberry Authentication Thread.....link below.........

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html


----------



## bagfashion

MiniMabel said:


> Hi - it would be prudent to ask our experts on the Mulberry Authentication Thread.....link below.........
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...mulberry-please-read-post-1-first-901871.html



I did try doing this but they won't authenticate using photos alone, so funnily enough I would need to list it on eBay then send a link to it after which they 'will' authenticate it. I know, weird but true.

I know MiniMabel that you asked where I got it from, so is there a reason behind this question out of interest?


----------



## Louliu71

bagfashion said:


> I did try doing this but they won't authenticate using photos alone, so funnily enough I would need to list it on eBay then send a link to it after which they 'will' authenticate it. I know, weird but true.
> 
> I know MiniMabel that you asked where I got it from, so is there a reason behind this question out of interest?




I don't think the link to photo bucket is actually working 

I am guessing mini Mabel was asking the question to see if you would have the option of getting a refund 

I am not an authenticator but looking at it from the picture you posted, the bag doesn't look genuine, sorry to say 

None of us can PM you and like me, I am guessing mini Mabel would have not wanted to break the news in an open forum and would have preferred to do it privately


----------



## bagfashion

Louliu71 said:


> I don't think the link to photo bucket is actually working
> 
> I am guessing mini Mabel was asking the question to see if you would have the option of getting a refund
> 
> I am not an authenticator but looking at it from the picture you posted, the bag doesn't look genuine, sorry to say
> 
> None of us can PM you and like me, I am guessing mini Mabel would have not wanted to break the news in an open forum and would have preferred to do it privately



That's fine - I'm sure I can get a refund. Out of interest what rings alarm bells for you when looking at the picture - I would *love *to know.


----------



## Madmilomutt

Louliu71 said:


> Sorry missed this ...... Wow!!!!!




Thank you Louliu71..It's taken me a while to build this family but I am very pleased with it.  xx


----------



## kajsabet

bagfashion said:


> That's fine - I'm sure I can get a refund. Out of interest what rings alarm bells for you when looking at the picture - I would *love *to know.



If you google Mulberry Alexa (or check Mulberry's website) and compare with your bag you could see some differences. Look at details and you will see small things that are not really like they should.


----------



## Skater

kajsabet said:


> If you google Mulberry Alexa (or check Mulberry's website) and compare with your bag you could see some differences. Look at details and you will see small things that are not really like they should.


I would recommend searching for photos of grape Alexas (the closest colour to the bag you bought) and comparing them with your bag. You should be able to find some in the Reference Library section of this forum.

Hope you manage to get a refund easily, and track down a genuine Mulberry soon!


----------



## purplefoam

Only got one mulberry baby. But its such a great bag. I can stuff anything and everything in it.


----------



## 24shaz

Is this the pumpkin? Always loved this colour.


----------



## purplefoam

24shaz said:


> Is this the pumpkin? Always loved this colour.


Yes it is! You are right!


----------



## Louliu71

purplefoam said:


> Only got one mulberry baby. But its such a great bag. I can stuff anything and everything in it.




I love the leather on this, we all started with one [emoji12]


----------



## Ukpandagirl

purplefoam said:


> Only got one mulberry baby. But its such a great bag. I can stuff anything and everything in it.



Wow, she may be an only child but that bag has seriously yummy leather. She looks gorgeous


----------



## Miro09

My Mulberry family 

Nightshade Blue Large Silky Snake Alexa
Chocolate NVT Bayswater
Oak NVT Small Bayswater Satchel
Oak Reg Printed Croc Lily
Black Reg Printed Croc Lily
Oak Daria Long Purse
Oak Daria Pouch

(*Note to self...must get a more colourful bag at some stage!)

On my wish list at the mo is a Willow in the oxblood shade and I would love a vintage bag in Congo leather.

P.S. The 'oaks' all look a similar shade in real life!


----------



## Louliu71

Miro09 said:


> My Mulberry family
> 
> Nightshade Blue Large Silky Snake Alexa
> Chocolate NVT Bayswater
> Oak NVT Small Bayswater Satchel
> Oak Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Black Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Oak Daria Long Purse
> Oak Daria Pouch
> 
> (*Note to self...must get a more colourful bag at some stage!)
> 
> On my wish list at the mo is a Willow in the oxblood shade and I would love a vintage bag in Congo leather.
> 
> P.S. The 'oaks' all look a similar shade in real life!




So classy!

! **Note to myself..... Must not buy anymore black bags! [emoji12]


----------



## Gringach

Miro09 said:


> My Mulberry family
> 
> Nightshade Blue Large Silky Snake Alexa
> Chocolate NVT Bayswater
> Oak NVT Small Bayswater Satchel
> Oak Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Black Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Oak Daria Long Purse
> Oak Daria Pouch
> 
> (*Note to self...must get a more colourful bag at some stage!)
> 
> On my wish list at the mo is a Willow in the oxblood shade and I would love a vintage bag in Congo leather.
> 
> P.S. The 'oaks' all look a similar shade in real life!



Great family of classics and neutrals, I love it!!
I would add a red &#128092;!
Keep us posted&#128521;


----------



## Taimi

Miro09 said:


> My Mulberry family
> 
> Nightshade Blue Large Silky Snake Alexa
> Chocolate NVT Bayswater
> Oak NVT Small Bayswater Satchel
> Oak Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Black Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Oak Daria Long Purse
> Oak Daria Pouch
> 
> (*Note to self...must get a more colourful bag at some stage!)
> 
> On my wish list at the mo is a Willow in the oxblood shade and I would love a vintage bag in Congo leather.
> 
> P.S. The 'oaks' all look a similar shade in real life!



You have such a lovely and classic collection!


----------



## Skater

Miro09 said:


> My Mulberry family
> 
> Nightshade Blue Large Silky Snake Alexa
> Chocolate NVT Bayswater
> Oak NVT Small Bayswater Satchel
> Oak Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Black Reg Printed Croc Lily
> Oak Daria Long Purse
> Oak Daria Pouch
> 
> (*Note to self...must get a more colourful bag at some stage!)
> 
> On my wish list at the mo is a Willow in the oxblood shade and I would love a vintage bag in Congo leather.
> 
> P.S. The 'oaks' all look a similar shade in real life!


Some real classics there!

Oxblood is a good start re: colour. Maybe a blue like regal or steel blue after that?!


----------



## Miro09

Gringach said:


> Great family of classics and neutrals, I love it!!
> I would add a red &#128092;!
> Keep us posted&#128521;



I'm not really a red person...tho I very nearly bought a Scribbly Floral Patent Lily a few months back.  Just lost my nerve at the last minute


----------



## Miro09

Skater said:


> Some real classics there!
> 
> Oxblood is a good start re: colour. Maybe a blue like regal or steel blue after that?!



I have been thinking of blue actually...great with jeans.  I do love the grape colour tho  and I saw a wonderful emerald Del Rey recently, (a proper 'grown up lady' bag I thought).

Sooo many lovely bags, sooo many lovely colours  

Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Skater

Miro09 said:


> I have been thinking of blue actually...great with jeans.  I do love the grape colour tho  and I saw a wonderful emerald Del Rey recently, (a proper 'grown up lady' bag I thought).
> 
> Sooo many lovely bags, sooo many lovely colours
> 
> Thank you everyone for your kind comments.


This is a very friendly forum! But dangerous. There is no way I would own so many bags if I hadn't discovered this place!


----------



## kajsabet

Skater said:


> This is a very friendly forum! But dangerous. There is no way I would own so many bags if I hadn't discovered this place!




I think I would've gone crazy buying plenty of bags any ways. For me this forum actually prevents me from buying bags since I van read reviews and not buy bags with many quality problems (céline trio..) but of course I see bags here that I wouldn't see otherwise 

I also buy less bags that I don't love from talking purchase strategy here. You get valuble inputs which help you buy the correct bags (eg. if you are deciding between  different colors). 

So for me I actually think this fourm helps me buy less and better


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> This is a very friendly forum! But dangerous. There is no way I would own so many bags if I hadn't discovered this place!



Hahaha! I am the same &#128514;
Though, very happy with my collection &#128522;
Will soon post a pic!


----------



## Marjan79

My first Mulberry baby (I have some small leather things like a keyring and cardholder) Im so in love with this bag

(Sorry for my bad English Im Dutch)


----------



## Louliu71

Marjan79 said:


> My first Mulberry baby (I have some small leather things like a keyring and cardholder) Im so in love with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for my bad English Im Dutch)




Welcome and our first kite reveal I believe and what a stand out colour

Could we have a mini review please and some more pics?


----------



## Mulbs

Wow. Looks great on your couch. Congrats on your purchase! &#128512;


----------



## Marjan79

Will do a review tomorrow &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> My first Mulberry baby (I have some small leather things like a keyring and cardholder) Im so in love with this bag
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for my bad English Im Dutch)




Wow, it looks great!! What a pop of color


----------



## Bromley

Marjan79 said:


> My first Mulberry baby (I have some small leather things like a keyring and cardholder) Im so in love with this bag
> 
> (Sorry for my bad English Im Dutch)



What a bold choice for a first Mulberry bag! Congrats! Oh, and greetings from another dutchie!


----------



## Miro09

Marjan79 said:


> My first Mulberry baby (I have some small leather things like a keyring and cardholder) Im so in love with this bag
> 
> (Sorry for my bad English Im Dutch)



Cor blimey!!!  Just seen how much these cost

What a stunner tho....lucky, lucky lady!


----------



## Bagpuss2016

LittlemissPeppa said:


> View attachment 3201337
> 
> View attachment 3201338
> 
> My entire M family complete with Miss P, my chief of security, and Milo the Mul-bear-y, her deputy chief[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]



Lovely collection can I ask were those furry key rings are from ate they mulberry?


----------



## Marjan79

I use the cosmetic purse a lot as clutch


----------



## HelenB

Marjan79 said:


> I use the cosmetic purse a lot as clutch




Love these! Bonus points for having a colour coordinating bank card


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> I use the cosmetic purse a lot as clutch




Is this the aqua green color from current season?


----------



## Marjan79

HelenB said:


> Love these! Bonus points for having a colour coordinating bank card


 I saw that later yea &#128514;


----------



## Marjan79

Kmora said:


> Is this the aqua green color from current season?



Yes it is. I love the fresh colors. I love the red too but the green won this time


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> Yes it is. I love the fresh colors. I love the red too but the green won this time



Oh, I have seen it in store and I love it, I am just very scared that it will easily get color transfer since it is such a bright and light color. I just need something in this lovely summer color!


----------



## Marjan79

Kmora said:


> Oh, I have seen it in store and I love it, I am just very scared that it will easily get color transfer since it is such a bright and light color. I just need something in this lovely summer color!



Never thought about that &#128563; made me think would it color transfer on the light suede inside of my bag?


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

Bagpuss2016 said:


> Lovely collection can I ask were those furry key rings are from ate they mulberry?




The furry ones aren't M. I got them off eBay. £8 each


----------



## Kmora

Marjan79 said:


> Never thought about that [emoji15] made me think would it color transfer on the light suede inside of my bag?




Oh, you are thinking about the aqua green color transfering onto the light suede? Don't think that will happen as my experience is that leather keeps color quite well but cotton (jeans) are prone to loose its color onto other things. 

Well, I was looking at the aqua green lily (I love it) but think it will be hard for me to care for. Your small items seem more easy to have and care for.


----------



## Marjan79

Kmora said:


> Oh, you are thinking about the aqua green color transfering onto the light suede? Don't think that will happen as my experience is that leather keeps color quite well but cotton (jeans) are prone to loose its color onto other things.
> 
> Well, I was looking at the aqua green lily (I love it) but think it will be hard for me to care for. Your small items seem more easy to have and care for.


 
Thanks for the info. I saw the mini lily in aqua green so cute! But yea with jeans and stuff &#128533;


----------



## Louliu71

Marjan79 said:


> I use the cosmetic purse a lot as clutch




I love matchey matchey!!


----------



## Kendie26

Marjan79 said:


> I use the cosmetic purse a lot as clutch



what a gorgeous color & set that you have! Congrats!


----------



## Sarah2079

My mulberry family &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Skater

Sarah2079 said:


> My mulberry family &#128525;&#128525;


Nice range of styles and vintages!


----------



## Sarah2079

Thank you x


----------



## MrsPannie

Sarah2079 said:


> My mulberry family &#128525;&#128525;


Beautiful collection.  Super range of colours, sizes and styles. Well done.


----------



## Sarah2079

MrsPannie said:


> Beautiful collection.  Super range of colours, sizes and styles. Well done.



Thank you x


----------



## Pessie

Sarah2079 said:


> My mulberry family &#128525;&#128525;



I love your collection, beautiful


----------



## Sarah2079

Pessie said:


> I love your collection, beautiful



Thank you x


----------



## Gringach

Sarah2079 said:


> My mulberry family &#128525;&#128525;



Great family pic with your new oak beauty &#128521;


----------



## Sarah2079

Gringach said:


> Great family pic with your new oak beauty &#128521;



Thank you &#128522;


----------



## melodyzhao

Sarah2079 said:


> My mulberry family &#128525;&#128525;


 

Great collection. I love the black croc Bayswater and plan to purchase one myself!  Is it easy to take care of comparing to the natural leather?


----------



## Sarah2079

melodyzhao said:


> Great collection. I love the black croc Bayswater and plan to purchase one myself!  Is it easy to take care of comparing to the natural leather?



Thank you. Yes I find the croc print easier to look after. I do treat it with collonil spray and gel but it seems a lot more water resistant than my others. It's also very structured so stands up fine without any contents. The leather is really thick. I think it will last ages and will remain in fab condition without too much babying. The oak Alexa, I've found, is the one that requires the most looking after. Xx


----------



## melodyzhao

Sarah2079 said:


> Thank you. Yes I find the croc print easier to look after. I do treat it with collonil spray and gel but it seems a lot more water resistant than my others. It's also very structured so stands up fine without any contents. The leather is really thick. I think it will last ages and will remain in fab condition without too much babying. The oak Alexa, I've found, is the one that requires the most looking after. Xx




Agree. Oak requires high maintenance. I have a oak bays that needs to cleaned. The handles look darker comparing to the main body. Any suggestions on how to clean it especially the handles? Could you please share how you take care of your oak Alexa? Many thanks.


----------



## Sarah2079

melodyzhao said:


> Agree. Oak requires high maintenance. I have a oak bays that needs to cleaned. The handles look darker comparing to the main body. Any suggestions on how to clean it especially the handles? Could you please share how you take care of your oak Alexa? Many thanks.



Hi, I've only had my Alexa a few weeks but I treated her with the collonil gel and spray before she left the house. I have a plastic carrier bag inside just in case I get caught in rain. I'm just very careful with it when I've been out. I'm using my new Cara at the moment so my Alexa has gone back in her dust bag, stuffed and re-sprayed. Hopefully some other members who have had an oak Alexa longer could advise us both &#128516; Xx


----------



## wentshopping

Well, I've only got just one Mulberry bag in my collection so far. I'm more of a Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu kinda girl.  

I bought this bag last week and I am already completely in love with it, and getting a lot of compliments whenever I use it. 

Mulberry Bayswater Deep-embossed Croc in Camel















Twillys for handle protection! Obviously I need to re-tie them to align properly


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wentshopping said:


> Well, I've only got just one Mulberry bag in my collection so far. I'm more of a Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu kinda girl.
> 
> I bought this bag last week and I am already completely in love with it, and getting a lot of compliments whenever I use it.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Deep-embossed Croc in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twillys for handle protection! Obviously I need to re-tie them to align properly



Beats Vuitton any day for me. Stunning Bayswater. Really classy. Perfect purchase


----------



## wentshopping

Ukpandagirl said:


> Beats Vuitton any day for me. Stunning Bayswater. Really classy. Perfect purchase


Thanks, hun! I AM falling very much in love with Mulberry indeed. I may want to get another Bayswater perhaps in red or cobalt. Though I am currently eyeing the small Roxette in Croc Camel as well hehe


----------



## CPrincessUK

wentshopping said:


> Well, I've only got just one Mulberry bag in my collection so far. I'm more of a Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu kinda girl.
> 
> I bought this bag last week and I am already completely in love with it, and getting a lot of compliments whenever I use it.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Deep-embossed Croc in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twillys for handle protection! Obviously I need to re-tie them to align properly



Gorgeous bag and you wear her well.


----------



## CPrincessUK

wentshopping said:


> Thanks, hun! I AM falling very much in love with Mulberry indeed. I may want to get another Bayswater perhaps in red or cobalt. Though I am currently eyeing the small Roxette in Croc Camel as well hehe



You can't go wrong with a Bayswater. It is my favourite mulberry style.


----------



## Mulbs

Beautiful! I love the twilly's! &#128512;


----------



## Sunfeather

Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;


----------



## Ukpandagirl

wentshopping said:


> Thanks, hun! I AM falling very much in love with Mulberry indeed. I may want to get another Bayswater perhaps in red or cobalt. Though I am currently eyeing the small Roxette in Croc Camel as well hehe



Bayswaters are just classic. Don't date, look classy bit cool. Kinda like the speedy/Neverful. I just think the range of colours leathers etc are never ending....



CPrincessUK said:


> You can't go wrong with a Bayswater. It is my favourite mulberry style.



It's slowly becoming my favourite too....  You are a bad influence though. 



Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



Stunning family sunfeather


----------



## Mulbs

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



Lovely family. Great variety of colours and finishes. Really love your leopard lexie. Gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172




Your family has grown quite a bit. Lovely bags. [emoji7]


----------



## Sunfeather

Ukpandagirl said:


> Stunning family sunfeather





Mulbs said:


> Lovely family. Great variety of colours and finishes. Really love your leopard lexie. Gorgeous! &#128525;





Ludmilla said:


> Your family has grown quite a bit. Lovely bags. [emoji7]


THANK YOU Ladies! &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Skater

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172


Great variety!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



This is not the definition of 'little'. Gorgeous though. Can you list your Bayswaters?


----------



## Kmora

CPrincessUK said:


> This is not the definition of 'little'. Gorgeous though. Can you list your Bayswaters?



Haha, I was also going to comment on the "little"  but I guess I was too impressed to say anything


----------



## Sunfeather

Skater said:


> Great variety!


Thank you! &#128536;


CPrincessUK said:


> This is not the definition of 'little'. Gorgeous though. Can you list your Bayswaters?


Thank you! &#128536;
&#128513; As I wrote "little" I thought about the Mulb collection from "Elvisfanforlife".

Bayswaters: Putty, graphite, midnight blue, oak croc print, chocolate croc print and haircalf bengal tiger.


Kmora said:


> Haha, I was also going to comment on the "little"  but I guess I was too impressed to say anything [emoji14]


Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## Sunfeather

Mulbs said:


> Lovely family. Great variety of colours and finishes. Really love your leopard lexie. Gorgeous! &#128525;


Ohhh I forgot &#128521; it's the Giraffe lexie. I wished I would have the leopard lexie. &#128536;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



Ignoring your comment anove about size lol

Yummy yummy yummy!, can you send me the front few rows please?????? Love the blue purse and the blenheims and the giraffe lexie ......


----------



## Sunfeather

elvisfan4life said:


> Ignoring your comment anove about size lol
> 
> Yummy yummy yummy!, can you send me the front few rows please?????? Love the blue purse and the blenheims and the giraffe lexie ......


Lol &#10084;
Oh I am sorry, can't send you the front rows because I don't have a box here at home! LOL &#128536;


----------



## elvisfan4life

Sunfeather said:


> Lol &#10084;
> Oh I am sorry, can't send you the front rows because I don't have a box here at home! LOL &#128536;



Lol

Worth a try!!!


----------



## Sunfeather

elvisfan4life said:


> lol
> 
> Worth a try!!!


lol &#128514; &#128536;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you! &#128536;
> 
> Thank you! &#128536;
> &#128513; As I wrote "little" I thought about the Mulb collection from "Elvisfanforlife".
> 
> Bayswaters: Putty, graphite, midnight blue, oak croc print, chocolate croc print and haircalf bengal tiger.
> 
> Thank you! &#128536;



We are bag twins on graphite and midnight! Love your croc prints too and the Bengal tiger is just superb.
Fab collection!


----------



## Gringach

wentshopping said:


> Well, I've only got just one Mulberry bag in my collection so far. I'm more of a Louis Vuitton and Miu Miu kinda girl.
> 
> I bought this bag last week and I am already completely in love with it, and getting a lot of compliments whenever I use it.
> 
> Mulberry Bayswater Deep-embossed Croc in Camel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twillys for handle protection! Obviously I need to re-tie them to align properly



Such a beautiful bag&#128525;
It s a shame that they don't use this leather for the smaller one!
And welcome to the very slippery Mulberry slope..&#128521;


----------



## Gringach

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



&#9728;&#65039;Sunfeather&#9728;&#65039; what a great collection!!
Love the colors and the variety, wow&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Sunfeather

CPrincessUK said:


> We are bag twins on graphite and midnight! Love your croc prints too and the Bengal tiger is just superb.
> Fab collection!


Hi BagTwin &#10084; thank's for your kind words!


----------



## Sunfeather

Gringach said:


> &#9728;&#65039;Sunfeather&#9728;&#65039; what a great collection!!
> Love the colors and the variety, wow&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Thank you Dear! &#128536;


----------



## Kendie26

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



Beautiful collection Sunfeather (although I wouldn't necessarily call it "little!") You have great taste!!


----------



## MrsPannie

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172


Totally fabulous collection, Sunfeather.  Great mix of colours and styles.  You have super taste!   

In particular, I L&#10084;&#65039;ve your Blenheims - the leather on them looks incredible, especially in the oxblood.  Do you use them much?  At the time they were available, I felt I couldn't justify having one as I'd purchased two Del Reys and they are quite similar in shape.   But your Blenheims are lovely and are a bit more unusual too.  Wish I'd got one.  Really handy having the extra front pocket...


----------



## Ukpandagirl

MrsPannie said:


> Totally fabulous collection, Sunfeather.  Great mix of colours and styles.  You have super taste!
> 
> In particular, I L&#10084;&#65039;ve your Blenheims - the leather on them looks incredible, especially in the oxblood.  Do you use them much?  At the time they were available, I felt I couldn't justify having one as I'd purchased two Del Reys and they are quite similar in shape.   But your Blenheims are lovely and are a bit more unusual too.  Wish I'd got one.  Really handy having the extra front pocket...



I so nearly bought a black bleinham. Kinda wish I'd have gone for it now but they may still appear in outlets I guess!!??!?   Still wishing I got a big Del Rey too..... Doh


----------



## mrsbambam

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172




Great family! Love the variety and range of colours


----------



## Sunfeather

Kendie26 said:


> Beautiful collection Sunfeather (although I wouldn't necessarily call it "little!") You have great taste!!





MrsPannie said:


> Totally fabulous collection, Sunfeather.  Great mix of colours and styles.  You have super taste!
> 
> In particular, I L&#10084;&#65039;ve your Blenheims - the leather on them looks incredible, especially in the oxblood.  Do you use them much?  At the time they were available, I felt I couldn't justify having one as I'd purchased two Del Reys and they are quite similar in shape.   But your Blenheims are lovely and are a bit more unusual too.  Wish I'd got one.  Really handy having the extra front pocket...





mrsbambam said:


> Great family! Love the variety and range of colours


Thank you so much Ladies! &#10084;
I know that not so many Members love the Blenheim.....but I am thrilled about them. The oxblood one is such a great "bad weather" bag (after using Collonil). Both are smelling wonderful &#128522;


----------



## Louliu71

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much Ladies! [emoji173]
> I know that not so many Members love the Blenheim.....but I am thrilled about them. The oxblood one is such a great "bad weather" bag (after using Collonil). Both are smelling wonderful [emoji4]




It looked amazing on emilia fox, she always looks classy


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Louliu71 said:


> It looked amazing on emilia fox, she always looks classy



+1 totally agree Lou.


----------



## Mulbery123

how to we post a new thread to this forum?


----------



## nushles

Sunfeather said:


> Thank you so much for let me share my little Mulberry family. &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311172



Absolutely gorgeous collection!  love it!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

Mulbery123 said:


> how to we post a new thread to this forum?



If you're new, I think there's a start up time you have to be a member before you can post.

What did you want to post and I'll start a thread for you if you'd like?


----------



## Sunfeather

nushles said:


> Absolutely gorgeous collection!  love it!


Thank you! &#10084;


----------



## Gringach

Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs


----------



## Kmora

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs



Gorgeous!

How do you use the tassels? I have one but don't know how to use it


----------



## Gringach

Kmora said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> How do you use the tassels? I have one but don't know how to use it



Thank you!!

I use them as bag charms - They are great as they don't scratch the leather.. And I love tassels


----------



## remainsilly

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs



Very nice!
The collection grew a bit. 
Well done & pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs




Very pretty familiy. I like it a lot. [emoji4]


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs




Beautiful collection, I miss my BF tassel Lexi


----------



## Gringach

remainsilly said:


> Very nice!
> The collection grew a bit.
> Well done & pretty.



Thank you!!
And yes, we can say that..&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Gringach

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty familiy. I like it a lot. [emoji4]



Thank you Ludmilla!


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Beautiful collection, I miss my BF tassel Lexi



Thank you!!
I have to say it's a great bag with a linner inside (as very slouchy otherwise). The leather is stronger then I thought. After being treated with some Collonil, rain drops just slip on it..


----------



## LittlemissPeppa

My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick


----------



## MinPinLollipop

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955




Absolutely Awesome!


----------



## Mulbs

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955


Congrats. Simply stunning! your sidekick is gorgeous!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs


ahhhh this is too gorgeous!! What a lovely family.


----------



## CPrincessUK

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955


only one word for this..... AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



Love your bag collection and your shiba.


----------



## PussInPearls

What a fab collection! And that cute little liquorice nose


----------



## Izzy48

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



Great collection and your sidekick is no slouch either!


----------



## Ludmilla

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955




Aw, so pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs



I love your collection Gringach! 



LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs



Gorgeous photo & splendid bag collection!! Just lovely


----------



## Kendie26

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



BEAUTIFUL in every sense & your "side kick" is too sweet for words!!! He/she looks quite content & proud of Mom's collection!


----------



## Gringach

CPrincessUK said:


> ahhhh this is too gorgeous!! What a lovely family.



Thank you CP! Very kind of you, I remember you have a great family too


----------



## Gringach

Taimi said:


> I love your collection Gringach!
> 
> Thank you!! I would love to see yours too


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Gorgeous photo & splendid bag collection!! Just lovely



Thank you!! My Mulbs are so special to me.. First time I got this mad about a brand


----------



## Gringach

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



Simply perfect


----------



## AlexaLexie

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs



Hey Gringach, I have been looking forward to an updated picture of your collection, and it is absolutely gorgeous.  I love the colors and styles! Now I find myself wanting a poppy red Lily even more.  But I have been bad enough lately and should really go over to the sofa thread and confess.  Or perhaps I should just jump off the sofa entirely, as I find myself wanting an oak NVT SBS too, even though I really can't justify it since I already own the oak cookie SBS. I even find myself wanting an oak printed bayswater, although I know it would be too heavy for me... Thanks so much for sharing this picture, and congratulations on your perfect Mulberry family!


----------



## AlexaLexie

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



Beautiful collection!  I really enjoy these complete family pictures (like the one you also posted of your cookie collection earlier on).


----------



## DiJe40

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955




I love your UJ collection [emoji76]


----------



## Gringach

AlexaLexie said:


> Hey Gringach, I have been looking forward to an updated picture of your collection, and it is absolutely gorgeous.  I love the colors and styles! Now I find myself wanting a poppy red Lily even more.  But I have been bad enough lately and should really go over to the sofa thread and confess.  Or perhaps I should just jump off the sofa entirely, as I find myself wanting an oak NVT SBS too, even though I really can't justify it since I already own the oak cookie SBS. I even find myself wanting an oak printed bayswater, although I know it would be too heavy for me... Thanks so much for sharing this picture, and congratulations on your perfect Mulberry family!



Hey AlexaLexie, thanks so much for your message!
One of the reason I took that pic was to look at it when I want another bag, just to make sure I remember what I already have!
And prevent me from buying too..
But you know how this work for us TPF people.. Not very well
Though you already have a great collection..
And honestly, I would prefer an oak Cookie SBS then one in NVT.
But you are the only one to know!
Thank you again and please reveal your last falls
:kiss:


----------



## minnie04

Your collection So pretty .... Is that red regular ( small ) or medium ( largest size ) lily ? 





Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs


----------



## Boutonneux

My small collection  Not bad going seeing that I only fell in love with Mulberry at the end of January this year


----------



## Gringach

minnie04 said:


> Your collection So pretty .... Is that red regular ( small ) or medium ( largest size ) lily ?



Thank you! It's the regular in poppy red NVT&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Gringach

Boutonneux said:


> My small collection  Not bad going seeing that I only fell in love with Mulberry at the end of January this year



Very pretty collection! Specialy love your Valentine Alexa&#128525;


----------



## Ruxby

Boutonneux said:


> My small collection  Not bad going seeing that I only fell in love with Mulberry at the end of January this year



The colors of your pieces complement each other. Very lovely Mulberry family.


----------



## Boutonneux

Gringach said:


> Very pretty collection! Specialy love your Valentine Alexa&#128525;



Thank you. I haven't carried her yet, she's waiting patiently for her debut 



Ruxby said:


> The colors of your pieces complement each other. Very lovely Mulberry family.



Thank you 

I'm off to Bicester in a couple of weeks and wondering what to add next


----------



## Louliu71

Boutonneux said:


> Thank you. I haven't carried her yet, she's waiting patiently for her debut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to Bicester in a couple of weeks and wondering what to add next




Lol, do it [emoji39] took me 8 months I think to use one of mine - take the plunge and lovely collection


----------



## Sunfeather

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs


You know.....I always fall in Love with the Alexa's! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Boutonneux said:


> My small collection  Not bad going seeing that I only fell in love with Mulberry at the end of January this year


&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Bea52

flyvetjo said:


> My little family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 376113


Nice collection I am still working on building mine up from 1


----------



## Bea52

Sunfeather said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> You know.....I always fall in Love with the Alexa's! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Wow - impressive. I am a big fan of OxBlood colour


----------



## Bea52

What a fantastic collection


----------



## CPrincessUK

Boutonneux said:


> My small collection  Not bad going seeing that I only fell in love with Mulberry at the end of January this year



Perfectly formed. A lovely collection!


----------



## Gringach

Sunfeather said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> You know.....I always fall in Love with the Alexa's! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you Sunfeather :kiss:


----------



## mulbqueen

An old family photo; it looks a bit smaller now!
...Currently in the process of rebuilding my collection!


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Gringach said:


> Hello lovely ladies - Here is an updated family pic of my Mulbs


And now I need red in my life.

That is one beautiful collection!


----------



## zippy14u

My girls: Roxanne, Rosemary, Blenheim


----------



## Ludmilla

zippy14u said:


> My girls: Roxanne, Rosemary, Blenheim




Very pretty. Esp. Roxanne and Rosemary! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

mulbqueen said:


> An old family photo; it looks a bit smaller now!
> 
> ...Currently in the process of rebuilding my collection!




Aw, lovely!


----------



## zippy14u

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty. Esp. Roxanne and Rosemary! [emoji7]



I'm holding on to my girls, I know there will be a time when they won't be available anywhere, as it happens with all bags.


----------



## Miro09

zippy14u said:


> I'm holding on to my girls, I know there will be a time when they won't be available anywhere, as it happens with all bags.




What a lovely family!  I love these 'themed' collections.....


----------



## Gringach

WaitingToRetire said:


> And now I need red in my life.
> 
> That is one beautiful collection!



Thank you&#9786;&#65039;
And yes, I can understand.. Started to use my red Lexie, such a nice bag for spring&#127802;!


----------



## Gringach

mulbqueen said:


> An old family photo; it looks a bit smaller now!
> ...Currently in the process of rebuilding my collection!



Very nice family! I really like your SBS and cookie bags..


----------



## Gringach

mulbqueen said:


> An old family photo; it looks a bit smaller now!
> ...Currently in the process of rebuilding my collection!



Oh, and your Lexie too!!


----------



## Bromley

mulbqueen said:


> An old family photo; it looks a bit smaller now!
> ...Currently in the process of rebuilding my collection!



Oh my..your Lexie!  I love the texture of that bag, what is it? I may need that in my life!


----------



## kerplunk

Bromley said:


> Oh my..your Lexie!  I love the texture of that bag, what is it? I may need that in my life!



Looks like Pebbled Beige Silky Snake


----------



## Honeybe123

My Mulberry collection


----------



## Mulbs

Honeybe123 said:


> My Mulberry collection



Thanks for sharing. Love your artistic shot and your very lovely family. I'm guessing you like oak?!! It's my favourite Mulberry colour too! X


----------



## Honeybe123

Mulbs said:


> Thanks for sharing. Love your artistic shot and your very lovely family. I'm guessing you like oak?!! It's my favourite Mulberry colour too! X


Thank you . I love looking at everyone's pictures, so thought I'd share mine also.
I do love oak but, I didn't set out to purchase all the same colour and it's only with taking the picture that I think I need a different colour for my next addition :wondering


----------



## Gringach

Honeybe123 said:


> Thank you . I love looking at everyone's pictures, so thought I'd share mine also.
> I do love oak but, I didn't set out to purchase all the same colour and it's only with taking the picture that I think I need a different colour for my next addition :wondering



You have a lovely collection and I love oak too&#128521;


----------



## Bromley

kerplunk said:


> Looks like Pebbled Beige Silky Snake



Thank you! The hunt for the next bag can begin!  This forum is so not good for me...


----------



## Honeybe123

Gringach said:


> You have a lovely collection and I love oak too&#128521;


Thank you


----------



## Bromley

I added something recently, so I thought I'd do a little update of my modest collection. Here it is!







- Tamara Scarf in Oak
- Canvas Summer/Spring 2015 Shopper (gift from Mulberry)
- Dorset Tote in Oak with Pouch
- Small Del Rey in Emerald Green Textured Leather
- Bow Pouch in Mulberry Pink
- Bow Clutch in Ballet Pink
- Pocketbook in Mulberry Pink Ostrich Leather
- Bow Bracelet in Mulberry Pink
- Tree Bead Bracelet in Rose Petal


----------



## Kmora

Bromley said:


> I added something recently, so I thought I'd do a little update of my modest collection. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tamara Scarf in Oak
> 
> - Canvas Summer/Spring 2015 Shopper (gift from Mulberry)
> 
> - Dorset Tote in Oak with Pouch
> 
> - Small Del Rey in Emerald Green Textured Leather
> 
> - Bow Pouch in Mulberry Pink
> 
> - Bow Clutch in Ballet Pink
> 
> - Pocketbook in Mulberry Pink Ostrich Leather
> 
> - Bow Bracelet in Mulberry Pink
> 
> - Tree Bead Bracelet in Rose Petal




Beautiful! Love the emerald green!!


----------



## DrAnnika

hulahoop said:


> heres my very small collection... I feel it needs some work



LOVE this family!! Wouldnt mind adopting it!!


----------



## DrAnnika

LittlemissPeppa said:


> My UJ collection is complete. Here they are with my trusted sidekick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333955



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## saleofcentury

DrAnnika said:


> Gorgeous!!!



Seriously gorgeous!! What a beautiful, classic and subtly different collection. Xxx


----------



## Honeybe123

Bromley said:


> I added something recently, so I thought I'd do a little update of my modest collection. Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Tamara Scarf in Oak
> - Canvas Summer/Spring 2015 Shopper (gift from Mulberry)
> - Dorset Tote in Oak with Pouch
> - Small Del Rey in Emerald Green Textured Leather
> - Bow Pouch in Mulberry Pink
> - Bow Clutch in Ballet Pink
> - Pocketbook in Mulberry Pink Ostrich Leather
> - Bow Bracelet in Mulberry Pink
> - Tree Bead Bracelet in Rose Petal


Love the emerald green Del Rey, lovely colour.


----------



## Sarah2079

My updated pic of all my mulbabies [emoji7]


----------



## Mulbs

Sarah2079 said:


> My updated pic of all my mulbabies [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362682


Lovely family. All beautiful. They look so pristine...although I notice you do have a well loved lexie in the collection. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sarah2079

Mulbs said:


> Lovely family. All beautiful. They look so pristine...although I notice you do have a well loved lexie in the collection. Thanks for sharing!




Thanks Mulbs. Yep I do try to look after them. Around 4 of them are new to me I.e preloved including the much used Alexa. I bought it as an everyday bag. X


----------



## Swedengirl

My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.


----------



## Louliu71

Swedengirl said:


> My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.
> 
> View attachment 3365182




They look immaculate too, classy collection


----------



## Ludmilla

Swedengirl said:


> My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.
> 
> View attachment 3365182




Lovely collection. [emoji4]


----------



## Skater

Swedengirl said:


> My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.
> 
> View attachment 3365182





Sarah2079 said:


> My updated pic of all my mulbabies [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362682



Great collections, ladies!


----------



## Kmora

Swedengirl said:


> My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.
> 
> View attachment 3365182




Love your collection!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Stunning collections Sarah and Swedengirl!


----------



## Taimi

Sarah2079 said:


> My updated pic of all my mulbabies [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362682





Swedengirl said:


> My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.
> 
> View attachment 3365182



You have lovely collections!


----------



## Marjan79

Never took the time to take a family picture. But here it is [emoji5]


----------



## Louliu71

Marjan79 said:


> Never took the time to take a family picture. But here it is [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365966




What a 'fresh' collection - lovely


----------



## Ukpandagirl

All fabulous collections ladies. Thanks for posting I just love looking at others collections. X


----------



## simply_c

Marjan79 said:


> I use the cosmetic purse a lot as clutch


 I ABSOLUTELY love your Mulberry aqua slgs  I've been wanting to purchase something in that colour but I can't make up my mind. I really want two items because it's such a pretty colour. How is the leather on the cosmetic pouch? Has it softened a lot and become slouchy? Have you had any color transfer issues with aqua? What can you fit in the coin pouch? 

I love your yellow Mulberry bag too!


----------



## Marjan79

simply_c said:


> I ABSOLUTELY love your Mulberry aqua slgs  I've been wanting to purchase something in that colour but I can't make up my mind. I really want two items because it's such a pretty colour. How is the leather on the cosmetic pouch? Has it softened a lot and become slouchy? Have you had any color transfer issues with aqua? What can you fit in the coin pouch?
> 
> 
> 
> I love your yellow Mulberry bag too!






The leather doesn't became slouchy. It became softly and I love it now even more. No color transfer at all. 

I use my coin pouch as my only place where i keep my money. On the back it has a place for a card but i keep there the sweet notes from my kids [emoji5]. I put the iphone 6 sleeve next to it so you can see the size


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

My little Mulberry family  . Sorry, one of the photos is upside down :giggles:


----------



## Skater

Cin Loves Bags said:


> My little Mulberry family  . Sorry, one of the photos is upside down :giggles:


Nice collection! Has the Mulberry slippery slope got you? Will we be seeing more?


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

Skater said:


> Nice collection! Has the Mulberry slippery slope got you? Will we be seeing more?



Not quite sure, there are many bags in my wish list, but a Willow and an Alexa are in it


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cin Loves Bags said:


> My little Mulberry family  . Sorry, one of the photos is upside down :giggles:



Great family!
I started with oak bays followed by black too!! It is a slippery slope.


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

CPrincessUK said:


> Great family!
> I started with oak bays followed by black too!! It is a slippery slope.



What a coincidence! My first one was the oak and then hubby gave me the black one. I need to be brave and add some colour to my collection &#128521;


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cin Loves Bags said:


> What a coincidence! My first one was the oak and then hubby gave me the black one. I need to be brave and add some colour to my collection &#128521;



You can't go wrong with a pop of colour bays!
I have Black Forest, eggplant and electric blue and they look just as good as the classic oak, black and chocolate. Currently resting graphite and midnight until later in the year. I hadnt been using oak and choc that much but I treated them with some leather cream last week and so they are back in rotation.
I am planning on adding another black bays. I also like taupe but can't afford to get them both. 
With bays there is so much choice. I would recommend the current oxblood and the neon blue!


----------



## Ukpandagirl

CPrincessUK said:


> You can't go wrong with a pop of colour bays!
> I have Black Forest, eggplant and electric blue and they look just as good as the classic oak, black and chocolate. Currently resting graphite and midnight until later in the year. I hadnt been using oak and choc that much but I treated them with some leather cream last week and so they are back in rotation.
> I am planning on adding another black bays. I also like taupe but can't afford to get them both.
> With bays there is so much choice. I would recommend the current oxblood and the neon blue!



Am planning an NVT black Ba sweater soon for me collection. Then I'm done really. Got all the bay's I love


----------



## saleofcentury

It's a grey Bank Holiday here and the kids have asked for a pyjama day for the start of half term... 

What better time for a wardrobe tidy?!? The shoedrobe now looks spick and span and I've had all of my Mulbabies out for a new group shot. 

I hope you like


----------



## CPrincessUK

saleofcentury said:


> It's a grey Bank Holiday here and the kids have asked for a pyjama day for the start of half term...
> 
> What better time for a wardrobe tidy?!? The shoedrobe now looks spick and span and I've had all of my Mulbabies out for a new group shot.
> 
> I hope you like



Lovely mulbabies!!


----------



## Taimi

Cin Loves Bags said:


> My little Mulberry family  . Sorry, one of the photos is upside down :giggles:





saleofcentury said:


> It's a grey Bank Holiday here and the kids have asked for a pyjama day for the start of half term...
> 
> What better time for a wardrobe tidy?!? The shoedrobe now looks spick and span and I've had all of my Mulbabies out for a new group shot.
> 
> I hope you like



You have such lovely collections!


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

CPrincessUK said:


> You can't go wrong with a pop of colour bays!
> I have Black Forest, eggplant and electric blue and they look just as good as the classic oak, black and chocolate. Currently resting graphite and midnight until later in the year. I hadnt been using oak and choc that much but I treated them with some leather cream last week and so they are back in rotation.
> I am planning on adding another black bays. I also like taupe but can't afford to get them both.
> With bays there is so much choice. I would recommend the current oxblood and the neon blue!



Taupe would be lovely. I fancy something in hibiscus. The last bag I bought was a Gucci soho disco, I had a red one in the basket... but I chickened out and got a black one instead  . Hibiscus would be a very big step for me  .

Which cream do you use? I usually just spray all my bags with a water repellent spray and that's it!  , but the printed croc seems to be in need of some sort of cream.


----------



## Louliu71

saleofcentury said:


> It's a grey Bank Holiday here and the kids have asked for a pyjama day for the start of half term...
> 
> 
> 
> What better time for a wardrobe tidy?!? The shoedrobe now looks spick and span and I've had all of my Mulbabies out for a new group shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like




Beautiful collection


----------



## Cin Loves Bags

Taimi said:


> You have such lovely collections!



Thank you


----------



## Sarah2079

saleofcentury said:


> It's a grey Bank Holiday here and the kids have asked for a pyjama day for the start of half term...
> 
> 
> 
> What better time for a wardrobe tidy?!? The shoedrobe now looks spick and span and I've had all of my Mulbabies out for a new group shot.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you like




Lovely collection [emoji7]


----------



## CPrincessUK

Cin Loves Bags said:


> Taupe would be lovely. I fancy something in hibiscus. The last bag I bought was a Gucci soho disco, I had a red one in the basket... but I chickened out and got a black one instead  . Hibiscus would be a very big step for me  .
> 
> Which cream do you use? I usually just spray all my bags with a water repellent spray and that's it!  , but the printed croc seems to be in need of some sort of cream.



I have a lot of black bags too! I use collonil leather gel.


----------



## saleofcentury

CPrincessUK said:


> Lovely mulbabies!!



Thank you!!


----------



## jaserendipituy

Marjan79 said:


> Never took the time to take a family picture. But here it is [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3365966


Hello:
Can you share your experience with Kite Tote. I am contemplating on getting in the croc pattern in cognac color also if you can share a picture with the bag on you. I am 5ft tall so do you think will it be too big to carry.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!


----------



## Kmora

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971




Beautiful collection! 

Just a question out of curiosity, why did you let go of your SBS and Alexas?


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Kmora said:


> Beautiful collection!
> 
> Just a question out of curiosity, why did you let go of your SBS and Alexas?



Thankyou Kmora, to be honest I started replacing my Mulbs with LV which I found I was using more instead, so some had to go but I got rid of the SBS as I found the strap too long, I don't do cross body & would only have worn it on the shoulder.
I loved my Alexa's but after a few years of them found the flappy front straps a bit annoying, if I could have kept them all I probably would have but they wouldn't all get used so seemed a waste of money to just sit there. 
There wasn't anything I really disliked about them though, just a case of I found others that suited my needs better.


----------



## CPrincessUK

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971



I just LOVE your collection!!
Amazing


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

CPrincessUK said:


> I just LOVE your collection!!
> Amazing



Thanks hun, love yours too, especially that Chanel


----------



## Ria2011

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971


Beautiful collection ILBnC, love all the colours and your scarf collection is lovely!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Ria2011 said:


> Beautiful collection ILBnC, love all the colours and your scarf collection is lovely!



Thankyou, my other addiction is scarves, I've parted with a few Mulberry scarves that I do regret a bit but really love these ones.


----------



## Kmora

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Thankyou Kmora, to be honest I started replacing my Mulbs with LV which I found I was using more instead, so some had to go but I got rid of the SBS as I found the strap too long, I don't do cross body & would only have worn it on the shoulder.
> 
> I loved my Alexa's but after a few years of them found the flappy front straps a bit annoying, if I could have kept them all I probably would have but they wouldn't all get used so seemed a waste of money to just sit there.
> 
> There wasn't anything I really disliked about them though, just a case of I found others that suited my needs better.




Thank you for the reply  I have the Alexa and am thinking about a SBS so that's why I wondered  Glad to hear you actually didn't dislike them!


----------



## stcstc

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971


I absolutely LOVE your collection!!! To be honest, I loved your SDR in slate blue and SBS in pheasant green. They were gorgeous. That being said, your current collection is so versatile and chic! Absolutely love!!


----------



## MiniMabel

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971




Beautiful picture and collection, thank you for sharing.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

stcstc said:


> I absolutely LOVE your collection!!! To be honest, I loved your SDR in slate blue and SBS in pheasant green. They were gorgeous. That being said, your current collection is so versatile and chic! Absolutely love!!





MiniMabel said:


> Beautiful picture and collection, thank you for sharing.



Thankyou, I replaced the slate blue SDR with Steel Blue SBS as I prefer the classic grain leather. I also bought a small Regal Blue DZ Bays in the last sale (thought I'd give it a try) & it is so much nicer to carry, the strap length is great on the DZ Bays so then got rid of SBS. I moved on the Pheasant green Heritage SBS a while ago, kind of regret that as it was such a stunning colour & leather but the heritage front strap fastenings bothered me after a while, so fiddly to do up.


----------



## Taimi

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971



What a gorgeous collection!  Such lovely colours you have there.


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Taimi said:


> What a gorgeous collection!  Such lovely colours you have there.



Thankyou


----------



## elvisfan4life

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971



Still a stunning collection esp that bays that you know needs to come to me when you tire of her x


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

elvisfan4life said:


> Still a stunning collection esp that bays that you know needs to come to me when you tire of her x



Thanks Elvis, she's staying put at the mo but you never know lol


----------



## Ser

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971


Lovely collection [emoji3]


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Ser said:


> Lovely collection [emoji3]



Thankyou


----------



## Ukpandagirl

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971



Fantastic family shot. I love all your Bayswaters and the scarves. Wish I could man up to have my cull. Would be great to have some LVs in my life too.


----------



## nevertoolate

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971



That tiny Bayswater! I've been looking out for one them, it's gorgeous!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Ukpandagirl said:


> Fantastic family shot. I love all your Bayswaters and the scarves. Wish I could man up to have my cull. Would be great to have some LVs in my life too.



Thanks hun, it is hard deciding what to part with isn't it but I'm happy with what I've kept, I always take a long time to decide what to part with as I want to be sure I'm doing the right thing (same goes when I buy). It is nice to free up some pennies for LV though & I will always miss the bags I sold, I have to tell myself I can't have everything eh lol 



nevertoolate said:


> That tiny Bayswater! I've been looking out for one them, it's gorgeous!



They are cute aren't they, I've had this one for years, I think they re released them a few years back along with mini Alexa & mini Lily (?) but this is one from the first lot a few years prior to that, looks cute hanging on Oak Bays


----------



## elvisfan4life

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Thanks hun, it is hard deciding what to part with isn't it but I'm happy with what I've kept, I always take a long time to decide what to part with as I want to be sure I'm doing the right thing (same goes when I buy). It is nice to free up some pennies for LV though & I will always miss the bags I sold, I have to tell myself I can't have everything eh lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute aren't they, I've had this one for years, I think they re released them a few years back along with mini Alexa & mini Lily (?) but this is one from the first lot a few years prior to that, looks cute hanging on Oak Bays



40th anniversary ones


----------



## elvisfan4life

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Thanks hun, it is hard deciding what to part with isn't it but I'm happy with what I've kept, I always take a long time to decide what to part with as I want to be sure I'm doing the right thing (same goes when I buy). It is nice to free up some pennies for LV though & I will always miss the bags I sold, I have to tell myself I can't have everything eh lol
> 
> 
> 
> They are cute aren't they, I've had this one for years, I think they re released them a few years back along with mini Alexa & mini Lily (?) but this is one from the first lot a few years prior to that, looks cute hanging on Oak Bays



And an older one like yours so cute


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

elvisfan4life said:


> 40th anniversary ones





elvisfan4life said:


> And an older one like yours so cute



I thought I remembered a teeny tiny Lily too but wasn't 100% sure, yours are all gorgeous, love them


----------



## Louliu71

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971




Absolutely stunning collection 

I think it helps to get them all out and is goods for a bit of a reality check when I need to realise that I have a problem [emoji51]


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

Louliu71 said:


> Absolutely stunning collection
> 
> I think it helps to get them all out and is goods for a bit of a reality check when I need to realise that I have a problem [emoji51]



Thanks hun, yes a good old reality check certainly brings you back down to earth with a bump doesn't it . I always get bag guilt setting in if I have more than about 15 altogether so yes definitely good to get them all out now & then just to shock myself into a bag cull


----------



## elvisfan4life

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> I thought I remembered a teeny tiny Lily too but wasn't 100% sure, yours are all gorgeous, love them



I have a spare oak lily one!!!


----------



## iLuvBagsnChocs

elvisfan4life said:


> I have a spare oak lily one!!!



I think they're all gorgeous in Oak, lucky lady. I'd be stalking you for that  if I hadn't ordered a few sale SLG's in Aqua, was hoping to brighten up the inside of my bags now, hope it's a nice colour, never seen it in real life.


----------



## COPENHAGEN

elvisfan4life said:


> 40th anniversary ones


Awww these are too cute!!


----------



## MayTheOdds

Here's my little M family


----------



## Taimi

What a lovely collection MayTheOdds!  The taupe Cara is so pretty and the neon blue Bays is gorgeous!


----------



## mrsbambam

MayTheOdds said:


> Here's my little M family



All lovely! Good range of pretty colours!


----------



## Kendie26

MayTheOdds said:


> Here's my little M family


LOVE your family BIGTIME!! That Cara is too die for & I"m completely obsessed lately with that blue....I WANT bad! Congrats on your gorgeous items!


----------



## Kendie26

iLuvBagsnChocs said:


> Having a good clean out in the bag room today so thought I'd do an updated Mulbs only pic. Some Bays, SBS, SDR & all Alexa's & Cookie Lily's among other bits & pieces are gone, I was quite shocked when I got them all out together, I thought I'd had a massive cull!!
> 
> View attachment 3377971


BEAUTIFUL collection.....gosh I wish I had your tidiness/organization!


----------



## Kendie26

Swedengirl said:


> My growing Mulberry addiction. It started slowly with the Daria five years ago, then Alexa 2014 and in Feb 2016 the Bayswater oxblood deep embossed croc. After that the Madness began with the rest... I sneaked in two Anya Hindmarch items also.
> 
> View attachment 3365182


Super BIG LOVE for your collection Swedengirl! That Cara is gorgeous, heck all of them are. We are double bag twins (I always remember you have mini Lily in mm & now see you also have mulb pink cosmetic pouch/clutch....I have these same 2 & adore them to pieces!


----------



## CPrincessUK

MayTheOdds said:


> Here's my little M family


little but perfectly formed! I really want your neon blue bays!


----------



## MayTheOdds

mrsbambam said:


> All lovely! Good range of pretty colours!





Kendie26 said:


> LOVE your family BIGTIME!! That Cara is too die for & I"m completely obsessed lately with that blue....I WANT bad! Congrats on your gorgeous items!





CPrincessUK said:


> little but perfectly formed! I really want your neon blue bays!




Thanks 

The NB stole my heart. There was no way i could let this colour pass me by ha


----------



## nushles

CPrincessUK said:


> little but perfectly formed! I really want your neon blue bays!



+1

And the wallet to go with it [emoji7]


----------



## Alex R




----------



## Alex R




----------



## Alex R

So... there went my first attempt at posting family photos. Apparently my phone takes too large photos


----------



## Alex R




----------



## Alex R




----------



## Alex R




----------



## Alex R

Pheww, that was it. Most of my babies. The small double Zip Bays I have decided to send back, that one has left the family.


----------



## Mayas

My Mulberry Family [emoji173]️


Bayswater tote oxblood, locked cosmetic purse oxblood, mini alexa black, card case oxblood/midnight, Key/coin purse oak, mini zip around purse black and bayswater bracelet black.


----------



## Skater

Mayas said:


> My Mulberry Family [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3390623
> 
> Bayswater tote oxblood, locked cosmetic purse oxblood, mini alexa black, card case oxblood/midnight, Key/coin purse oak, mini zip around purse black and bayswater bracelet black.


Nice classic family!


----------



## HibiscusBays

Hello ladies, 

I'm relatively new to the forum but thought I'd share this freshly taken family photo.  


❤️ Oak Brompton, Aqua Small Bayswater, two coloured Brompton, Oak Alana, Hibiscus Bayswater, Rio Fenella, Kew Roxanne and vanilla Brompton. ❤️


----------



## elvisfan4life

HibiscusBays said:


> View attachment 3392370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I'm relatively new to the forum but thought I'd share this freshly taken family photo.
> 
> 
> ❤️ Oak Brompton, Aqua Small Bayswater, two coloured Brompton, Oak Alana, Hibiscus Bayswater, Rio Fenella, Kew Roxanne and vanilla Brompton. ❤️


Hi and welcome so fab to see some older classic beauties right up my street...Your bromptons are kensingtons i think as they have the zip pockets at the front brompton has none?? ..adorable classics esp the vanilla!!!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Actually what size is your alana? As their is a baby version of this too and this looks small on here for an alana?


----------



## MayTheOdds

.


----------



## Kate1989

Here's my 'mostly' Mulberry Collection  (the non-Mulberry items are my blue Moschino backpack, Dolce and Gabbana lemon escape tote, LV DE small ring agenda, and LV Bandeau, which I've tied around my Lily's chain for comfort). 
My newest handbag is the Medium Ostrich Lily which I couldn't resist in the sale (especially as it seems Ostrich prices are about to shoot up so thought I better get one beforehand!). My 'work-horse' bag is my large camo Cara which is just fabulously soft and remarkably durable; fits loads in and survives the abuse of all weathers and being put on the floor without a single rebellious scuff despite having had it a year now. I'm hoping to add the new postman's clutch to my collection soon for my 'hopefully' more frequent evenings out now my LO is getting a bit older.


----------



## Ria2011

Gorgeous family pics Mayas & HibiscusBays, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Emzbox

MayTheOdds said:


> Here's my little M family



What a gorgeous collection.... I have sent you a message by the way x


----------



## HibiscusBays

Hello Elvis and thank you for the warm welcome. 

My Alana is a tiny little thing. She's 30 centimetres long and 14cm tall. 
I'm still surprised how much she can carry! I have also heard that a lot of people have been finding them and Emmys a faff to get in and out of but she's not a trouble at all, moreover I find her perfect at protecting me from pickpockets. Do you think she's a baby Alana? 

And oh, thank you for the compliment about my vanilla Kensington she really stands out. I've always called her Brompton since the first time I bought the oak one and it kind of stuck.


----------



## HibiscusBays

Thank you.


----------



## MayTheOdds

Emzbox said:


> What a gorgeous collection.... I have sent you a message by the way x



Thank you 

Just reading it now x


----------



## bunnywolf

Here's my baby. She's my first Mulberry love...


----------



## Betty Kay

Hallo everybody, I am also new in the forum and no English native speaker , so please  excuse me  for some possible mistakes. Here is my family picture: Lily in black glossy goat, Roxanne in green (Apple?  Verdigris?) Roxette in black croc print, Bayswater in NVT oak, small Bayswater double zip tote in black, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Daria french purse and pouch in oak.


----------



## Kendie26

bunnywolf said:


> Here's my baby. She's my first Mulberry love...


Congrats! She is an amazing "1st baby" indeed....gorgeous, happy color!


----------



## Kendie26

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my 'mostly' Mulberry Collection  (the non-Mulberry items are my blue Moschino backpack, Dolce and Gabbana lemon escape tote, LV DE small ring agenda, and LV Bandeau, which I've tied around my Lily's chain for comfort).
> My newest handbag is the Medium Ostrich Lily which I couldn't resist in the sale (especially as it seems Ostrich prices are about to shoot up so thought I better get one beforehand!). My 'work-horse' bag is my large camo Cara which is just fabulously soft and remarkably durable; fits loads in and survives the abuse of all weathers and being put on the floor without a single rebellious scuff despite having had it a year now. I'm hoping to add the new postman's clutch to my collection soon for my 'hopefully' more frequent evenings out now my LO is getting a bit older.


Wow! Love every single piece you are showing!! CONGRATS on getting the ostrich oxblood Lily (especially on sale!) I was too slow & missed the boat on that one but yay you!!


----------



## DiJe40

Mayas said:


> My Mulberry Family [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3390623
> 
> Bayswater tote oxblood, locked cosmetic purse oxblood, mini alexa black, card case oxblood/midnight, Key/coin purse oak, mini zip around purse black and bayswater bracelet black.



I love you M family..nice classics


----------



## Mayas

DiJe40 said:


> I love you M family..nice classics





Skater said:


> Nice classic family!





Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous family pics Mayas & HibiscusBays, thanks for sharing!



Thank you [emoji173]️


----------



## eiiv

My little Mulberry family pic. They all got together within the same month. 
Neon blue is the eldest. Camel Lily is the middle child and Oxblood is the baby.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3395164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo everybody, I am also new in the forum and no English native speaker , so please  excuse me  for some possible mistakes. Here is my family picture: Lily in black glossy goat, Roxanne in green (Apple?  Verdigris?) Roxette in black croc print, Bayswater in NVT oak, small Bayswater double zip tote in black, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Daria french purse and pouch in oak.


Hi and welcome..your english is perfect as is your collection just beautiful


----------



## Betty Kay

elvisfan4life said:


> Hi and welcome..your english is perfect as is your collection just beautiful


.
Thank you so much for your very nice reply and the warm welcome!


----------



## Izzy48

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3395164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo everybody, I am also new in the forum and no English native speaker , so please  excuse me  for some possible mistakes. Here is my family picture: Lily in black glossy goat, Roxanne in green (Apple?  Verdigris?) Roxette in black croc print, Bayswater in NVT oak, small Bayswater double zip tote in black, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Daria french purse and pouch in oak.


A wonderful collection! Welcome and your English is excellent!


----------



## Izzy48

eiiv said:


> My little Mulberry family pic. They all got together within the same month.
> Neon blue is the eldest. Camel Lily is the middle child and Oxblood is the baby.
> View attachment 3397809


Love your bags. I also have a neon blue bag and I think it is a beautiful color. You certainly chose well.


----------



## Betty Kay

Izzy48 said:


> A wonderful collection! Welcome and your English is excellent!


Thank you very much!!! I am happy to be here and chat with nice people as mad as me about their bags!


----------



## nushles

eiiv said:


> My little Mulberry family pic. They all got together within the same month.
> Neon blue is the eldest. Camel Lily is the middle child and Oxblood is the baby.
> View attachment 3397809



Lovely collection! Enjoy in good health! [emoji5]


----------



## eiiv

Izzy48 said:


> Love your bags. I also have a neon blue bag and I think it is a beautiful color. You certainly chose well.


Thank you, Izzy. Yes, I agree with you on the neon blue. I think Mulberry really got this blue right. It's very attractive, if I should say so myself. 



nushles said:


> Lovely collection! Enjoy in good health! [emoji5]


Thank you! Yes, will slowly enjoy them~~

And thanks to all who like my family pic. Glad they bring joy in some manner.


----------



## IOU

Kate1989 said:


> Here's my 'mostly' Mulberry Collection  (the non-Mulberry items are my blue Moschino backpack, Dolce and Gabbana lemon escape tote, LV DE small ring agenda, and LV Bandeau, which I've tied around my Lily's chain for comfort).
> My newest handbag is the Medium Ostrich Lily which I couldn't resist in the sale (especially as it seems Ostrich prices are about to shoot up so thought I better get one beforehand!). My 'work-horse' bag is my large camo Cara which is just fabulously soft and remarkably durable; fits loads in and survives the abuse of all weathers and being put on the floor without a single rebellious scuff despite having had it a year now. I'm hoping to add the new postman's clutch to my collection soon for my 'hopefully' more frequent evenings out now my LO is getting a bit older.



Hi there! Can you write about your Dolce escape tote. Are you happy with it? what are its pros and cons? i'm considering buying one, would love to hear any feedback!


----------



## Ria2011

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3395164
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo everybody, I am also new in the forum and no English native speaker , so please  excuse me  for some possible mistakes. Here is my family picture: Lily in black glossy goat, Roxanne in green (Apple?  Verdigris?) Roxette in black croc print, Bayswater in NVT oak, small Bayswater double zip tote in black, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Daria french purse and pouch in oak.





eiiv said:


> My little Mulberry family pic. They all got together within the same month.
> Neon blue is the eldest. Camel Lily is the middle child and Oxblood is the baby.
> View attachment 3397809


Beautiful collections ladies!


----------



## Betty Kay

Ria2011 said:


> Beautiful collections ladies!


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Kate1989

Hi IOU, I love my Dolce escape tote, the print is really pretty and the saffiano leather is perfect for the tote design as it's firm so the bag holds its shape, and it's durable and water-resistant. I once noticed what I think must have been dried coffee that had been spilt on the side at the bottom and it wiped clean off. They also do non-leather escape totes but I think it's definitely worth going for the leather versions. I also like that it's textured differently than the typical crosshatch way like Prada do. It's very light and has a detachable pouch for inside and the handles can fit comfortably over the shoulder so long as the bag is't overly full. The suede lining feels lovely though obviously not as durable as the leather exterior. 

The only thing I don't really like about it that when I ordered it I thought it was a bit bigger. I'd say mine is about the equivalent of an lv pm (though they do do larger escape totes just not in this print), so unfortunately mine doesn't get a great deal of use as it's less comfortable on the shoulder once it's filled up (pushed the arm a bit too outwards if that makes sense). For the occasional days I don't carry too much it's lovely, and I love that it's so durable which I think is definitely needed for a light coloured bag to keep it looking its best.


----------



## Gringach

Alex R said:


> View attachment 3388915


I loooove your collection! Exactly my colors..


----------



## Gringach

Just catching up here.. Sooooo many beautiful bags and collections!!
Loving our Mulbs!


----------



## Alex R

Gringach said:


> I loooove your collection! Exactly my colors..


thank you! I've never had time to pull them all out and take a group photo, hence the individual ones


----------



## LW81

My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops. 
Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood 
Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue 
Mulberry Lilly - taupe
Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood 

Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe


----------



## CPrincessUK

Your collection is stunning!


LW81 said:


> My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops.
> Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
> Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood
> Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue
> Mulberry Lilly - taupe
> Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood
> 
> Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LW81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops.
> Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
> Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood
> Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue
> Mulberry Lilly - taupe
> Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood
> 
> Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe
Click to expand...


----------



## elvisfan4life

LW81 said:


> My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops.
> Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
> Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood
> Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue
> Mulberry Lilly - taupe
> Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood
> 
> Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe


Is that the small double zip looks kinda big to me?


----------



## LW81

CPrincessUK said:


> Your collection is stunning!


Thanks


----------



## LW81

elvisfan4life said:


> Is that the small double zip looks kinda big to me?




Yep. They had the large one there too but that was too big for me so went with the small. The staff were great. They had some Cara's and willows with 40% off too. Can't remember how much they had off them in the UK sale.


----------



## Ria2011

LW81 said:


> My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops.
> Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
> Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood
> Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue
> Mulberry Lilly - taupe
> Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood
> 
> Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe


Gorgeous bag family with a bag for every occasion!


----------



## LW81

Ria2011 said:


> Gorgeous bag family with a bag for every occasion!


Thanks, I really love them and they are all being used.


----------



## Gringach

Perf


LW81 said:


> My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops.
> Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
> Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood
> Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue
> Mulberry Lilly - taupe
> Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood
> 
> Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe



Perfect family, congrats!!


----------



## aodonnell846

My Mulberry family 


Oak regular Alexa, Black Small Bayswater Satchel, Oak oversized Alexa, Black long locked purse, Oak Locked Cosmetic Purse and Pink Glossy Goat French Purse


----------



## Gringach

aodonnell846 said:


> My Mulberry family
> View attachment 3416050
> 
> Oak regular Alexa, Black Small Bayswater Satchel, Oak oversized Alexa, Black long locked purse, Oak Locked Cosmetic Purse and Pink Glossy Goat French Purse



Since the Alexa is my fav Mulb style, I can only love your capsule but perfect collection


----------



## aodonnell846

Gringach said:


> Since the Alexa is my fav Mulb style, I can only love your capsule but perfect collection


Thank you so much 
I only received my regular Alexa this week ( it was a preloved buy) and I can't wait to use her as an everyday bag.
The Alexa is definitely my absolute fav Mullberry style as well!!


----------



## eiiv

So happy to see the SBS oxblood (bag twins!). Lovely Lily as well, as does the rest (neon blue!!). Your collection has like almost all my favorite colors for Mulberry.  I can understand very well the spiraling effect once you have gotten your 1st Mulberry. It happened to me as well (bought 3 of them within the same month). Keep your collection growing!



LW81 said:


> My Mulberry family. Only bought my first Mulberry  November last year but has spiralled to a few more....woops.
> Mulberry printed Bayswater - oak
> Mulberry small Bayswater satchel- oxblood
> Mulberry small double zip Bayswater- neon blue
> Mulberry Lilly - taupe
> Mulberry blossom large zip around purse- oxblood
> 
> Got the double zip Bayswater from Palma- Majorca mulberry store last week. Randomly stumbled across the mulberry store and saw they had 40% off, unlike the UK 20% discount. So ended up £200 cheaper than the UK sale price. The display one was the only one left but it was perfect.  No more purchases for me now though. Hehe


----------



## eiiv

The pink purse is hypnotizing in that sea of neutrals.



aodonnell846 said:


> My Mulberry family
> View attachment 3416050
> 
> Oak regular Alexa, Black Small Bayswater Satchel, Oak oversized Alexa, Black long locked purse, Oak Locked Cosmetic Purse and Pink Glossy Goat French Purse


----------



## LW81

eiiv said:


> So happy to see the SBS oxblood (bag twins!). Lovely Lily as well, as does the rest (neon blue!!). Your collection has like almost all my favorite colors for Mulberry.  I can understand very well the spiraling effect once you have gotten your 1st Mulberry. It happened to me as well (bought 3 of them within the same month). Keep your collection growing!




Thanks!  Going to try and be good for a few months though. I love the colours and I like the lighter camel colour too on your lilly. The blue one is my present to myself for getting my new job....well that's what I keep telling myself.


----------



## LW81

Gringach said:


> Perf
> 
> 
> Perfect family, congrats!!


Thanks. Going to enjoy using them all


----------



## jordanmarie1986

I only bought my first Mulberry at the beginning of this year, but I've now got three....it's a very slippery slope! Here are my babies!


----------



## CPrincessUK

jordanmarie1986 said:


> I only bought my first Mulberry at the beginning of this year, but I've now got three....it's a very slippery slope! Here are my babies!


Yup the slope is very slippery! Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

jordanmarie1986 said:


> I only bought my first Mulberry at the beginning of this year, but I've now got three....it's a very slippery slope! Here are my babies!



Lovely family. All good things come in three.... [emoji6]


----------



## Guccig

Gringach said:


> Thanks Miss World :kiss: !!
> And I agree about the Suffolk.. I think t's a beautiful and timeless bag too. I wanted to sell it because I don't use it so often but my husband didn't let me do it!! He really likes it too  Will definitely use it more this winter



Hey Gringach, I know it's a year on but do you still have your Suffolk and do you use her much. If so tell me how it feels ?


----------



## Gringach

Guccig said:


> Hey Gringach, I know it's a year on but do you still have your Suffolk and do you use her much. If so tell me how it feels ?



Hi Guccig! Yes I still have my Suffolk but haven't used it lately as I tend to use it more during automn and winter.
It's a lovely bag and I love the style. I see people staring at it any time I cary it 
Though I am a little cautious with it as it's calf leather.
However, I could buff any scratch with Collonil gel until 
I hope I could help!!!


----------



## Guccig

Oh yes thank you Gringach. I remember now that it was quite heavy - is that what you find?


----------



## lady-dior

My black with nickel Bayswater. It's 4 yrs old now. Love it for work. Holds everything I need and more. Had the continental 3yrs. Love the colour. Am after a cosmetic pouch now, just waiting for new eye catching colours. I also have another Bayswater, a purply/pink shade from about 6yrs ago, but she's all packed away at the moment in her dust bag. Would like a small Bayswater in red. I need to see the scarlet irl.


----------



## Gringach

Guccig said:


> Oh yes thank you Gringach. I remember now that it was quite heavy - is that what you find?


Hi! Not sure it was that havy - I will check its weight tomorrow and let you know!


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

Gringach said:


> Hi! Not sure it was that havy - I will check its weight tomorrow and let you know!


Hi ladies- I've been looking for more information on a Suffolk. I'm very tempted to buy one pre-owned (I'm in the US) and there aren't any Mulberry stores nearby for me to try. Also, I'm pretty sure the Suffolk is discontinued... Anyway, the weight is the main issue for me, so I'd be very curious for more information. Thank you so much!


----------



## obscurity7

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I've been looking for more information on a Suffolk. I'm very tempted to buy one pre-owned (I'm in the US) and there aren't any Mulberry stores nearby for me to try. Also, I'm pretty sure the Suffolk is discontinued... Anyway, the weight is the main issue for me, so I'd be very curious for more information. Thank you so much!



I've seen it pre-owned on a number of sites, but strangely quite expensive.  Was it that pricey when it came out?


----------



## Gringach

iluvbagsnshoes said:


> Hi ladies- I've been looking for more information on a Suffolk. I'm very tempted to buy one pre-owned (I'm in the US) and there aren't any Mulberry stores nearby for me to try. Also, I'm pretty sure the Suffolk is discontinued... Anyway, the weight is the main issue for me, so I'd be very curious for more information. Thank you so much!



Hi!
It's 1.1 kg with the strap. But this is the small Suffolk.. Just to make sure we talk about the same bag


----------



## Gringach

obscurity7 said:


> I've seen it pre-owned on a number of sites, but strangely quite expensive.  Was it that pricey when it came out?



Mine was 1600 Eur but I was lucky to get it during the sales


----------



## iluvbagsnshoes

obscurity7 said:


> I've seen it pre-owned on a number of sites, but strangely quite expensive.  Was it that pricey when it came out?


It's generally between $600-$100 pre-owned. I believe it was $2300 new, which is quite high compared to other Mulberry bags.



Gringach said:


> Hi!
> It's 1.1 kg with the strap. But this is the small Suffolk.. Just to make sure we talk about the same bag


Thank you, Gringach! Any idea how that compared to a Bayswater? I have an older Mulberry Heritage Bayswater (not what they're calling heritage now). It has a crossbody strap and it's fairly heavy when I put things in it. I just wish I could see one in person, since the lowest priced ones are final sale.


----------



## eiiv

Congrats on the purchases! Indeed, once you start, you must get 3 of them at least. XD;;;



jordanmarie1986 said:


> I only bought my first Mulberry at the beginning of this year, but I've now got three....it's a very slippery slope! Here are my babies!


----------



## eiiv

You take good care of your bags. It looks like new (to me). I hope a few years down the road, I can proudly say that I have used my bags for a couple of years!



lady-dior said:


> View attachment 3452663
> 
> 
> My black with nickel Bayswater. It's 4 yrs old now. Love it for work. Holds everything I need and more. Had the continental 3yrs. Love the colour. Am after a cosmetic pouch now, just waiting for new eye catching colours. I also have another Bayswater, a purply/pink shade from about 6yrs ago, but she's all packed away at the moment in her dust bag. Would like a small Bayswater in red. I need to see the scarlet irl.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Love my black nickel bays too! It is my favourite Bayswater.


----------



## melanie789611

My updated family!


----------



## Gringach

melanie789611 said:


> My updated family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3469820



Very nice family, many congrats!!
All your needs seem to be covered


----------



## melanie789611

Gringach said:


> Very nice family, many congrats!!
> All your needs seem to be covered



I definitely think so! Haha! Thank you x


----------



## CliveForest

arnoldscigar said:


> So here's my family...I've moved a few things on and replaced them...
> 
> View attachment 2874585
> View attachment 2874586
> View attachment 2874587
> View attachment 2874588
> View attachment 2874589


What a beautiful collection, I'm DISO the Del Rey with turtle lock


----------



## Gringach

Here is an updated pic of my Mulb family [emoji4][emoji178]


----------



## Gringach

And my entire family including my BBags [emoji13]


----------



## Gringach

But Mulberry wins [emoji6]


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> And my entire family including my BBags [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497347



Always a beautiful collection and seems a few M ladies love a B too [emoji7] I miss my tassel Lexi, biggest regret after moving that and  Bryn on


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Always a beautiful collection and seems a few M ladies love a B too [emoji7] I miss my tassel Lexi, biggest regret after moving that and  Bryn on



Thank you Louliu!
I have to say I am very happy with the recent changes and updates 
And yes, Bbags are caughting a lot of my attention recently..


----------



## Magayon_ako

Gringach said:


> And my entire family including my BBags [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497347


----------



## Bromley

Gringach said:


> And my entire family including my BBags [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497347



Lovely collection! Do you happen to have a thing for crossbody bags by any chance?


----------



## Gringach

Bromley said:


> Lovely collection! Do you happen to have a thing for crossbody bags by any chance?



Thanks!!
And yes for sure.. With two kids and some back issues, a crossbody bag is the best option for me  Though there are a few here 
Only my City isn't one. Thought of moving her but she will stay as very light.. So she stays!
Thank you again!



Magayon_ako said:


>


----------



## Gringach

Magayon_ako said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Thanks!!
> And yes for sure.. With two kids and some back issues, a crossbody bag is the best option for me  Though there are a few here
> Only my City isn't one. Thought of moving her but she will stay as very light.. So she stays!
> Thank you again!



I took a look at my collection, and mine are mainly cross body too - for the commute to work they are perfect for me. Even my weekend  go to bags are too


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> And my entire family including my BBags [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497347


This is an AMAZING collection & photo Gringach!! Hey, I love your stairs as well!!
Hope you are getting some nice "break-in" from using your Bal (tan-ish) City this month??...


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> This is an AMAZING collection & photo Gringach!! Hey, I love your stairs as well!!
> Hope you are getting some nice "break-in" from using your Bal (tan-ish) City this month??...



Thank you for your nice message Kendie!!
I have to say I am very happy with my collection now. I was lucky to add my Bbags and love having some variety in my rotation 
Yes it's all good with my City 
The leather starts to soften and I have decided to keep her!
Though I decided to give her a break as I wear my black Barbour jackets a lot these days and they got waxed last year.. So the handles were marked and it kind of annoy me hahaha!


----------



## Kendie26

Gringach said:


> Thank you for your nice message Kendie!!
> I have to say I am very happy with my collection now. I was lucky to add my Bbags and love having some variety in my rotation
> Yes it's all good with my City
> The leather starts to soften and I have decided to keep her!
> Though I decided to give her a break as I wear my black Barbour jackets a lot these days and they got waxed last year.. So the handles were marked and it kind of annoy me hahaha!


Oh YIPPEE YAY!! I'm thrilled to hear you're going to keep your cool Bal & that it's breaking in (I had a feeling it would if you had the time to let it....that's often the case w/ Bals, as you likely know) Plus it's such a unique color, perfect for fall season now.


----------



## Gringach

Kendie26 said:


> Oh YIPPEE YAY!! I'm thrilled to hear you're going to keep your cool Bal & that it's breaking in (I had a feeling it would if you had the time to let it....that's often the case w/ Bals, as you likely know) Plus it's such a unique color, perfect for fall season now.



Thank you Kendie for your support Kendie 
Yes the bag is quite nice I think.. Very lightweight too, which is very important to me!
I am going to make a small review on the thread I started on the Bal forum


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> Here is an updated pic of my Mulb family [emoji4][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3497345



I almost missed this! I've been here so rarely recently. Your collection is gorgeous my dear friend!


----------



## Gringach

Taimi said:


> I almost missed this! I've been here so rarely recently. Your collection is gorgeous my dear friend!



Thank you my dear friend  !
Hope everything is good with you


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> Thank you my dear friend  !
> Hope everything is good with you



I'm good, thank you dear! [emoji4] Just quite busy at the moment.


----------



## Swedengirl

After buying and selling like an (no Word for it) I now am down to my "core Collection" I think, excuse the random brands in there. The rivet Cara is my absolute favorite [emoji177]


----------



## Pessie

Swedengirl said:


> After buying and selling like an (no Word for it) I now am down to my "core Collection" I think, excuse the random brands in there. The rivet Cara is my absolute favorite [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3522534


You have a lovely collection, they look great together


----------



## Bromley

Swedengirl said:


> After buying and selling like an (no Word for it) I now am down to my "core Collection" I think, excuse the random brands in there. The rivet Cara is my absolute favorite [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3522534



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Louliu71

Swedengirl said:


> After buying and selling like an (no Word for it) I now am down to my "core Collection" I think, excuse the random brands in there. The rivet Cara is my absolute favorite [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3522534



Beautiful core collection, perfect mix


----------



## Gringach

Taimi said:


> I almost missed this! I've been here so rarely recently. Your collection is gorgeous my dear friend!



Thank you so much dear friend
I hope everything is well with you


----------



## Taimi

Gringach said:


> Thank you so much dear friend
> I hope everything is well with you



You already answered to me my dear friend, and I to you too!  Anyway, I'm well, just darn busy at the moment! Waiting for the Christmas and a break in my studies!


----------



## HMGN

Mayfly285 said:


> OMG!! I'm greener than ever!!  What an absolute bargain - I adore Mabel and that green is my HG colour!


one just appeared on ebay! 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...906018?hash=item360d643922:g:-DAAAOSw4GVYNcKx


----------



## HMGN

HMGN said:


> one just appeared on ebay!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mulberry-...906018?hash=item360d643922:g:-DAAAOSw4GVYNcKx


sorry link doesn't seem to work - the item number is 232152906018


----------



## cerezah

Just added these two lovely scarves to my collection, can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Rani

Deleted
Wrong post


----------



## Jemstar

The first time I've posted a family photo, it's only a small family at the moment, but I'm in love ❤️ 

 I'd like to add another purse and the Darley satchel at some point!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Jemstar said:


> The first time I've posted a family photo, it's only a small family at the moment, but I'm in love ❤️
> I'd like to add another purse and the Darley satchel at some point!


lovely collection and a good idea to start with classic colours!


----------



## Jemstar

CPrincessUK said:


> lovely collection and a good idea to start with classic colours!



Thanks!

I forgot I also want the new small zipped Bays in oxblood too!!


----------



## Louliu71

Jemstar said:


> The first time I've posted a family photo, it's only a small family at the moment, but I'm in love [emoji173]️
> 
> I'd like to add another purse and the Darley satchel at some point!



Very nice start to a lovely classic  family..... oxblood will fit in nicely  [emoji7]


----------



## Kendie26

Jemstar said:


> The first time I've posted a family photo, it's only a small family at the moment, but I'm in love [emoji173]️
> 
> I'd like to add another purse and the Darley satchel at some point!



I [emoji173]you family! Fab colors & styles! We are bag twins [emoji133]on the grey Bayswater. It's my #1 work bag[emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Jemstar

Thank you ladies! 

I love my graphite Bays! I have had to take it back twice due to the inking peeling away on the handles. The first time they sent it awah to be repaired. The 2nd time they offered me anything I wanted, gift vouchers, anything else in the shop up to that value or a refund. I walked round the shop but my eye just kept returning to the graphite Bays...it was in my heart, so I exchanged for a new model!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Back in 2014 this is what my Mulberry family looked like
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then moved on some to explore LV and this is now my current mulberry family for 2017


----------



## WaitingToRetire

Beautiful "Family" - I love your red Alexa!!


----------



## Alex R

Jemstar said:


> The first time I've posted a family photo, it's only a small family at the moment, but I'm in love ❤️
> 
> I'd like to add another purse and the Darley satchel at some point!


Is it my wishful thinking, or the old Bays and the new Bays look good together? I got used to seeing both, and like both.


----------



## Louliu71

Jordyaddict said:


> Back in 2014 this is what my Mulberry family looked like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3575256
> 
> Then moved on some to explore LV and this is now my current mulberry family for 2017
> View attachment 3575263



Lovely collection!


----------



## Bromley

Recently downsized my collection a bit. This is the current situations. I'm quite content,  but I do miss something greenish. Not sure what I want yet though...


----------



## Louliu71

Bromley said:


> View attachment 3582122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently downsized my collection a bit. This is the current situations. I'm quite content,  but I do miss something greenish. Not sure what I want yet though...



Very coordinated collection [emoji7] what shade of green? I like moss green from JC Camden


----------



## Jsscax

Jemstar said:


> The first time I've posted a family photo, it's only a small family at the moment, but I'm in love ❤️
> 
> I'd like to add another purse and the Darley satchel at some point!


Did you find it hard to find your bays with silver hardware? I'm having some trouble


----------



## Jsscax

Today I bought my first Mulberry! I went with a classic Bayswater in black calf skin with Nickel hardware. She's absolutely beautiful and I'm obssessed! X


----------



## Louliu71

Jsscax said:


> Today I bought my first Mulberry! I went with a classic Bayswater in black calf skin with Nickel hardware. She's absolutely beautiful and I'm obssessed! X



Welcome and what a beautiful grain she has!


----------



## ruxx

My boyfriend surprised me with this adorable pink small Darley!


----------



## Kendie26

Jsscax said:


> Today I bought my first Mulberry! I went with a classic Bayswater in black calf skin with Nickel hardware. She's absolutely beautiful and I'm obssessed! X





ruxx said:


> My boyfriend surprised me with this adorable pink small Darley!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596235



Congrats to you both on these beautiful bags!![emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Bromley said:


> View attachment 3582122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently downsized my collection a bit. This is the current situations. I'm quite content,  but I do miss something greenish. Not sure what I want yet though...



Hi Bromley! I have always LOVED your collection... I'd love to have several of your beauties !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Betty Kay

Updated family picture:
Mulberry Luella Gisele in black harness Leather, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Roxanne in green antique glace, Emmy in black Darwin, Roxette in black croc print, SBS oak, Bayswater in black Darwin, Alexa in pheasant green shrunken calf, Bayswater in oak NVT, Bayswater small double zip tote in black small classic grain, Tessie satchel in oxblood, Daria pouch in oak, small Del Rey in deer brown grainy print, SBS in black NVT, Daria French purse in oak, Lily in black glossy goat, Lily in oak NVT, French purse in oak NVT, Mini Lily in metallic mushroom goat.

Love them all, need them all and carry them all, and I think that's it for a while- although I have said this after five and ten bags, too  And looking at this picture convinced me that I still need a red Lily or something else more vibrant


----------



## Kendie26

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3596627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated family picture:
> Mulberry Luella Gisele in black harness Leather, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Roxanne in green antique glace, Emmy in black Darwin, Roxette in black croc print, SBS oak, Bayswater in black Darwin, Alexa in pheasant green shrunken calf, Bayswater in oak NVT, Bayswater small double zip tote in black small classic grain, Tessie satchel in oxblood, Daria pouch in oak, small Del Rey in deer brown grainy print, SBS in black NVT, Daria French purse in oak, Lily in black glossy goat, Lily in oak NVT, French purse in oak NVT, Mini Lily in metallic mushroom goat.
> 
> Love them all, need them all and carry them all, and I think that's it for a while- although I have said this after five and ten bags, too  And looking at this picture convinced me that I still need a red Lily or something else more vibrant


 Phenomenal collection Betty Kay!!! WOOHOOO YOU!!! I seriously LOVE that black croc Roxette & I'm happy to be "twinsie" w/ you on mushroom metallic Mini Lily (I will love that bag forever)


----------



## Betty Kay

Kendie26 said:


> Phenomenal collection Betty Kay!!! WOOHOOO YOU!!! I seriously LOVE that black croc Roxette & I'm happy to be "twinsie" w/ you on mushroom metallic Mini Lily (I will love that bag forever)


Thank you,  dear Kendie! Yes, the mini Lily in metallic mushroom is really a little gem. And I love the Roxette very much, too, although it was not a very popular bag, I think! For me it is a perfect business bag, carries a lot, also A4-papers, keeps its shape, and does not look too serious. Here's another picture of her to see her a bit better, together with her elder Roxy sisters


----------



## Kendie26

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3596687
> 
> Thank you,  dear Kendie! Yes, the mini Lily in metallic mushroom is really a little gem. And I love the Roxette very much, too, although it was not a very popular bag, I think! For me it is a perfect business bag, carries a lot, also A4-papers, keeps its shape, and does not look too serious. Here's another picture of her to see her a bit better, together with her elder Roxy sisters


All 3 are GREAT, but that black croc just makes me drool!!!


----------



## Louliu71

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3596627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated family picture:
> Mulberry Luella Gisele in black harness Leather, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Roxanne in green antique glace, Emmy in black Darwin, Roxette in black croc print, SBS oak, Bayswater in black Darwin, Alexa in pheasant green shrunken calf, Bayswater in oak NVT, Bayswater small double zip tote in black small classic grain, Tessie satchel in oxblood, Daria pouch in oak, small Del Rey in deer brown grainy print, SBS in black NVT, Daria French purse in oak, Lily in black glossy goat, Lily in oak NVT, French purse in oak NVT, Mini Lily in metallic mushroom goat.
> 
> Love them all, need them all and carry them all, and I think that's it for a while- although I have said this after five and ten bags, too  And looking at this picture convinced me that I still need a red Lily or something else more vibrant



Thank you for sharing and such a beautiful collection! Great you do actually carry them all, we are bag twins on a few - if you could only have 1, what would it be?


----------



## Betty Kay

Louliu71 said:


> Thank you for sharing and such a beautiful collection! Great you do actually carry them all, we are bag twins on a few - if you could only have 1, what would it be?


Thank you, Louliu! But only one bag would be really, really difficult to decide .. perhaps I would choose one of the regular sized Bayswaters, because I usually carry a lot of stuff... the oak one fits to everything, but it rains a lot here... and the Bayswaters do not fit in my bicycle basket...and from March until October I go by bike to work (if it does not rain too heavily). So three would be easier: black Bays, oak Roxanne and black Lily for evenings and when I really do not want to carry a huge bag... But the new Alexa is also very practical....and the double zip tote unites many advantages of smaller and huger bags and is a really nice classic...I still know why I needed all these bags


----------



## Louliu71

Betty Kay said:


> Thank you, Louliu! But only one bag would be really, really difficult to decide .. perhaps I would choose one of the regular sized Bayswaters, because I usually carry a lot of stuff... the oak one fits to everything, but it rains a lot here... and the Bayswaters do not fit in my bicycle basket...and from March until October I go by bike to work (if it does not rain too heavily). So three would be easier: black Bays, oak Roxanne and black Lily for evenings and when I really do not want to carry a huge bag... But the new Alexa is also very practical....and the double zip tote unites many advantages of smaller and huger bags and is a really nice classic...I still know why I needed all these bags



An impossible ask..... I couldn't stick with just one either [emoji6]


----------



## Gringach

Bromley said:


> View attachment 3582122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently downsized my collection a bit. This is the current situations. I'm quite content,  but I do miss something greenish. Not sure what I want yet though...



Lovely collection!


----------



## Gringach

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3596627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated family picture:
> Mulberry Luella Gisele in black harness Leather, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Roxanne in green antique glace, Emmy in black Darwin, Roxette in black croc print, SBS oak, Bayswater in black Darwin, Alexa in pheasant green shrunken calf, Bayswater in oak NVT, Bayswater small double zip tote in black small classic grain, Tessie satchel in oxblood, Daria pouch in oak, small Del Rey in deer brown grainy print, SBS in black NVT, Daria French purse in oak, Lily in black glossy goat, Lily in oak NVT, French purse in oak NVT, Mini Lily in metallic mushroom goat.
> 
> Love them all, need them all and carry them all, and I think that's it for a while- although I have said this after five and ten bags, too  And looking at this picture convinced me that I still need a red Lily or something else more vibrant



What a great collection, wow!!
And I totally understand the need of all these bags.. They are all fab!


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> An impossible ask..... I couldn't stick with just one either [emoji6]



Lou, please post a pic of your collection too, I would love to see it!
Saw your oxblood beauties recently, already a very nice start of a group pic for us


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Lou, please post a pic of your collection too, I would love to see it!
> Saw your oxblood beauties recently, already a very nice start of a group pic for us



Hello, hope you are well?

I don't think I've done a family shot for ages 

So many have come and gone, and I've been disloyal and added a few other designers into my once exclusive M collection.

I'm down to 3 scarves, 3 purses, 3 keyrings, and bags, let me think

Mini Taylor
Regular oxblood lily 
Black SDR
Black SBS
midnight suede Tillie
Oxblood croc embossed kite 
Black croc embossed mini lily 
Steiff Bear
Black Kensington 

Def missing oak from my collection now 

Non M

Sienna red Chloe mini Hayley
Black Mini Marcie
Black Bal mini pompon and matching coin pouch 
Black suede and leather medium Chloe Kurtis 

I think that's it, how's your collection?


----------



## Betty Kay

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, hope you are well?
> 
> I don't think I've done a family shot for ages
> 
> So many have come and gone, and I've been disloyal and added a few other designers into my once exclusive M collection.
> 
> I'm down to 3 scarves, 3 purses, 3 keyrings, and bags, let me think
> 
> Mini Taylor
> Regular oxblood lily
> Black SDR
> Black SBS
> midnight suede Tillie
> Oxblood croc embossed kite
> Black croc embossed mini lily
> Steiff Bear
> Black Kensington
> 
> Def missing oak from my collection now
> 
> Non M
> 
> Sienna red Chloe mini Hayley
> Black Mini Marcie
> Black Bal mini pompon and matching coin pouch
> Black suede and leather medium Chloe Kurtis
> 
> I think that's it, how's your collection?


 It would be great to see all these bags plus bear in a picture, also the Chloe bags!


----------



## BeckyHannaway

Only realised I had this many Mulberry bags today when I put them together for a family photo... It is only a small collection but I love them all and I do use them all too.  My happy little family.


----------



## Hollie Tansey

Hi guys, I have a few questions regarding Mulberry. I'm wondering:
- why you love your Mulberry handbags 
- what you love about the brand 
- what you think about the brand and its reputation etc. 

I'm contemplating getting a Mulberry for my 21st so I just want to see if it's the kind of brand and quality it is perceived to have. I will also be using some answers in my university Fashion Marketing project so only comment if you don't mind me using your opinions. If you could leave your age alongside your comments that would be fab too! 

Thank you xx


----------



## Betty Kay

BeckyHannaway said:


> Only realised I had this many Mulberry bags today when I put them together for a family photo... It is only a small collection but I love them all and I do use them all too.  My happy little family.


A really beautiful and happy-making collection! Congrats!


----------



## Louliu71

BeckyHannaway said:


> Only realised I had this many Mulberry bags today when I put them together for a family photo... It is only a small collection but I love them all and I do use them all too.  My happy little family.



Looks like you have every occasion covered!

Yes I find it an eye opener when they are all out, I don't have a big collection either


----------



## BeckyHannaway

Louliu71 said:


> Looks like you have every occasion covered!
> 
> Yes I find it an eye opener when they are all out, I don't have a big collection either


Thank you Louliu71, yes I have all the occasion covered and I keep telling myself that, but this still doesn't stop me from buying more... Very addictive indeed! Just bought a tree French purse and arrived today! Don't need no more...  I love the purse through!


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

BeckyHannaway said:


> Only realised I had this many Mulberry bags today when I put them together for a family photo... It is only a small collection but I love them all and I do use them all too.  My happy little family.



What a gorgeous collection! 
We're actually twins on two (possibly three) of them; the SBS and the Blossom Pochette + maybe the red Lily, depending on which red you've got (mine is Hibiscus)


----------



## BeckyHannaway

TammyPrincess77 said:


> What a gorgeous collection!
> We're actually twins on two (possibly three) of them; the SBS and the Blossom Pochette + maybe the red Lily, depending on which red you've got (mine is Hibiscus)


Thank you  it is only a small collection but I love them all. The sbs and blossom pochette are getting used the most actually, so easy to wear and now I have a baby they both free my hands up. Hope you are enjoying yours too, the red lily is actually a poppy red CVT from couple of seasons ago, but I love hibiscus, fabulous and  even nicer than poppy red!


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Hello, hope you are well?
> 
> I don't think I've done a family shot for ages
> 
> So many have come and gone, and I've been disloyal and added a few other designers into my once exclusive M collection.
> 
> I'm down to 3 scarves, 3 purses, 3 keyrings, and bags, let me think
> 
> Mini Taylor
> Regular oxblood lily
> Black SDR
> Black SBS
> midnight suede Tillie
> Oxblood croc embossed kite
> Black croc embossed mini lily
> Steiff Bear
> Black Kensington
> 
> Def missing oak from my collection now
> 
> Non M
> 
> Sienna red Chloe mini Hayley
> Black Mini Marcie
> Black Bal mini pompon and matching coin pouch
> Black suede and leather medium Chloe Kurtis
> 
> I think that's it, how's your collection?



Hi Lou, how are you??
I am ok, fighting against microbes while taking care of my little family!
Thanks for sharing your actual collection 
And you got me there.. I am actually working on adjusting my collection again hahaha!
I will let you know when I will be ready.. But I had to let go some bags I thought I would keep much longer!
But that's the way I am, I don't want to exceed a certain number of bags.. So some had to go for the new ones!
See you soon


----------



## Louliu71

Gringach said:


> Hi Lou, how are you??
> I am ok, fighting against microbes while taking care of my little family!
> Thanks for sharing your actual collection
> And you got me there.. I am actually working on adjusting my collection again hahaha!
> I will let you know when I will be ready.. But I had to let go some bags I thought I would keep much longer!
> But that's the way I am, I don't want to exceed a certain number of bags.. So some had to go for the new ones!
> See you soon



Hey! Glad to hear you are well, I avoided the lurgies too (touch wood) 

still haven't done the  family pics, not had a chance as NEED to do it when DH isn't around [emoji15]

It's a small collection compared to many and have diversified very recently and dropped in the other brands. I chop and change all the time like you, I want to add some Bottega Veneta and dare I say it, think that will be it...... she says [emoji23]

Look forward to seeing your collection


----------



## Kendie26

BeckyHannaway said:


> Only realised I had this many Mulberry bags today when I put them together for a family photo... It is only a small collection but I love them all and I do use them all too.  My happy little family.


GORGEOUS family BeckyHannaway!! Love them all but seriously, that blue ostrich mini Lily is calling to me....my jaw is on the floor for  that baby!!!


----------



## Emmelines

Hi!
Love seeing all your beautiful mulbs This is my small, but lovely family!


----------



## Emmelines

BeckyHannaway said:


> Only realised I had this many Mulberry bags today when I put them together for a family photo... It is only a small collection but I love them all and I do use them all too.  My happy little family.


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Emmelines

Betty Kay said:


> View attachment 3596627
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Updated family picture:
> Mulberry Luella Gisele in black harness Leather, Roxanne in Darwin oak, Roxanne in green antique glace, Emmy in black Darwin, Roxette in black croc print, SBS oak, Bayswater in black Darwin, Alexa in pheasant green shrunken calf, Bayswater in oak NVT, Bayswater small double zip tote in black small classic grain, Tessie satchel in oxblood, Daria pouch in oak, small Del Rey in deer brown grainy print, SBS in black NVT, Daria French purse in oak, Lily in black glossy goat, Lily in oak NVT, French purse in oak NVT, Mini Lily in metallic mushroom goat.
> 
> Love them all, need them all and carry them all, and I think that's it for a while- although I have said this after five and ten bags, too  And looking at this picture convinced me that I still need a red Lily or something else more vibrant


Wow! What a lovely family you have!


----------



## Betty Kay

Emmelines said:


> Wow! What a lovely family you have!


Thank you very much, Emmelines, and welcome to the forum! You have a small but very beautiful family! It seems that we both love natural oak leather and the older styles of the bags very much... And plants and roses, too!


----------



## Emmelines

Betty Kay said:


> Thank you very much, Emmelines, and welcome to the forum! You have a small but very beautiful family! It seems that we both love natural oak leather and the older styles of the bags very much... And plants and roses, too!


Thank you so much! Yes, I do love gardening... and the older styles of the bags. Living by the coast in Norway means that it rains a lot, so I downsized my collection and have only kept the ones I really use.


----------



## Louliu71

Emmelines said:


> Hi!
> Love seeing all your beautiful mulbs This is my small, but lovely family!
> View attachment 3604278



Welcome! I started with Mitzy too


----------



## Betty Kay

Emmelines said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, I do love gardening... and the older styles of the bags. Living by the coast in Norway means that it rains a lot, so I downsized my collection and have only kept the ones I really use.


I know the problem with lots of rain very well, too... But on me it just had the opposite effect ... It did not make me more reasonable with the number of my bags - I needed the Bayswater and SBS also in black for bad weather days


----------



## Emmelines

Betty Kay said:


> I know the problem with lots of rain very well, too... But on me it just had the opposite effect ... It did not make me more reasonable with the number of my bags - I needed the Bayswater and SBS also in black for bad weather days


Well, I might not stay reasonable for the rest of my life....


----------



## Debstar1984

Hello I'm new here!! I only have 2 in my collective so far but am adding the red mini cara Ltd edition Chinese New Year bag to it soon!! Here are my mulbabies sbs neon blue and regular lily in scarlet......


----------



## Sami_83

Debstar1984 said:


> Hello I'm new here!! I only have 2 in my collective so far but am adding the red mini cara Ltd edition Chinese New Year bag to it soon!! Here are my mulbabies sbs neon blue and regular lily in scarlet......


Wow love your sbs !


----------



## Louliu71

Debstar1984 said:


> Hello I'm new here!! I only have 2 in my collective so far but am adding the red mini cara Ltd edition Chinese New Year bag to it soon!! Here are my mulbabies sbs neon blue and regular lily in scarlet......



Welcome and love how you went straight for colour..... I am boring and stick to core colours, both great bags


----------



## PrincessSplodge

My small but gorgeous collection. Although just decided to get rid of a couple that I don't use and looking to get a Darley clutch and MM mini lily instead.


----------



## Emmelines

Such a beautiful collection. Love them all


----------



## sfel99

Emmelines said:


> Hi!
> Love seeing all your beautiful mulbs This is my small, but lovely family!
> View attachment 3604278


----------



## sfel99

Stunning collection....☺️.


----------



## sfel99

Emmelines said:


> Hi!
> Love seeing all your beautiful mulbs This is my small, but lovely family!
> View attachment 3604278


Wow, this scarf looks amazing against your lovely oak collection


----------



## littlecollector

Emmelines said:


> Hi!
> Love seeing all your beautiful mulbs[emoji813] This is my small, but lovely family![emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604278


Really love your backpack!


----------



## Emmelines

sfel99 said:


> Wow, this scarf looks amazing against your lovely oak collection


Thank you so much!


----------



## Emmelines

sfel99 said:


> Stunning collection....☺️.


Thank you so much


----------



## Emmelines

littlecollector said:


> Really love your backpack!


Oh, thank you! It´s my mulbaby, love it to bits


----------



## MochaCake

Debstar1984 said:


> Hello I'm new here!! I only have 2 in my collective so far but am adding the red mini cara Ltd edition Chinese New Year bag to it soon!! Here are my mulbabies sbs neon blue and regular lily in scarlet......


I love the colors and the 2 styles you have are my favorites from mulberry!


----------



## MochaCake

PrincessSplodge said:


> View attachment 3609637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small but gorgeous collection. Although just decided to get rid of a couple that I don't use and looking to get a Darley clutch and MM mini lily instead.


You have such great colors and neutrals in your collection. And styles that I would want in mine.


----------



## Foofan

Here's my collection;
Baby pink Roxanne in Darwin
O/S Alexa Soft Buffalo in Black
E/W Effie Tote in Black
Mitzy in Butter
E/W Mitzy in Aubergine
Black Sofia
Large Heritage Bayswater in Conker
Medium Cara in Oxblood


----------



## Ellie87

Your conker Bayswater is just stunning!! Lovely collection  xx



Foofan said:


> Here's my collection;
> Baby pink Roxanne in Darwin
> O/S Alexa Soft Buffalo in Black
> E/W Effie Tote in Black
> Mitzy in Butter
> E/W Mitzy in Aubergine
> Black Sofia
> Large Heritage Bayswater in Conker
> Medium Cara in Oxblood


----------



## Foofan

Ellie87 said:


> Your conker Bayswater is just stunning!! Lovely collection  xx



Thank you very much! She does get a lot of compliments whenever I'm brave enough to let her out of her dust bag. The ladies at Mulberry were fawning over her and even asked if they could stroke her!


----------



## Emmelines

Forgot one piece or two (or 5) when I posted pics of my collection.. how could I forget this little beauty? Shame on me
Will update, but in the meanwhile.... This is my Honey pot purse


----------



## wee drop o bush

Emmelines said:


> Forgot one piece or two (or 5) when I posted pics of my collection.. how could I forget this little beauty? Shame on me
> Will update, but in the meanwhile.... This is my Honey pot purse
> View attachment 3647431
> View attachment 3647432
> 
> View attachment 3647433
> 
> View attachment 3647434



Vintage adorableness


----------



## Emmelines

wee drop o bush said:


> Vintage adorableness


Thank you!I think it`s adorable too, and I love the name "Honey pot", it always makes me smile


----------



## Geektastic

My little family.  There's a red bayswater missing but it's currently in my office as I use it as a work laptop bag.


----------



## Mewzie

Calling it a family is a serious stretch. The "large" Clifton is my first Mullie and I love the Clay color! 

A very recent gift from my husband.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Mewzie said:


> Calling it a family is a serious stretch. The "large" Clifton is my first Mullie and I love the Clay color!
> 
> A very recent gift from my husband.



An only child is still a family! Lovely Clifton.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Geektastic said:


> My little family.  There's a red bayswater missing but it's currently in my office as I use it as a work laptop bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3660060



Would love to see the red Bayswater. Loving your family too!


----------



## Sweet Whimsy

Bromley said:


> View attachment 3582122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently downsized my collection a bit. This is the current situations. I'm quite content,  but I do miss something greenish. Not sure what I want yet though...


Love the bags!


----------



## missholly1212

Here is my little family [emoji4]
Dorset in oak
Alexa OS in black
Grey Alexa
Oak ALexa
Alexa clutch
Oak Somerset satchel


----------



## missholly1212

Foofan said:


> Here's my collection;
> Baby pink Roxanne in Darwin
> O/S Alexa Soft Buffalo in Black
> E/W Effie Tote in Black
> Mitzy in Butter
> E/W Mitzy in Aubergine
> Black Sofia
> Large Heritage Bayswater in Conker
> Medium Cara in Oxblood



Lovely collection Foofan[emoji4]


----------



## missholly1212

PrincessSplodge said:


> View attachment 3609637
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small but gorgeous collection. Although just decided to get rid of a couple that I don't use and looking to get a Darley clutch and MM mini lily instead.



I totally agree you do have a gorgeous collection [emoji4]


----------



## suserz.x

first post as new member, my cracked silver leather and glossy fudge bayswaters ❤️


----------



## JulyFlynn

My lovely little family. I'm so happy with my colour/style range :0)


----------



## Cecily7




----------



## Cecily7

View attachment 3716590


----------



## Katinahat

Having just signed up to the purseforum today, I'd like to thank all you ladies for your posts. Great to see all your amazing collections. Loving your beautiful bags! Having thought 3 was more than enough, I felt permitted to add another mulberry from the sale to my small collection last week. 

Now proud owner of an Alexa in chestnut polished buffalo to add to my mole grey bays, black sbs and steel blue quilted nappa mini cara.


----------



## MiniMabel

Katinahat said:


> Having just signed up to the purseforum today, I'd like to thank all you ladies for your posts. Great to see all your amazing collections. Loving your beautiful bags! Having thought 3 was more than enough, I felt permitted to add another mulberry from the sale to my small collection last week.
> 
> Now proud owner of an Alexa in chestnut polished buffalo to add to my mole grey bays, black sbs and steel blue quilted nappa mini cara.




Hi Katinahat, welcome!   Please post a picture of your collection when you have a chance!


----------



## Katinahat

MiniMabel said:


> Hi Katinahat, welcome!   Please post a picture of your collection when you have a chance!


Here is a picture of my bags and purse.


----------



## nfornat

My Cara mini and small Lily in bright green (looks more like an aqua though).


----------



## mrswrightkoalalover

Working abroad at the moment, so only have 2 trusted friends with me. Have to say they are enough for all occasions apart from going to the beach and hiking which I have a sports backpack for.
DH doesn't like spending huge amount of money that is not essential spending but given in after years of nagging, got my first Bayswater last year. Hit a milestone age earlier this year so treated myself to a Alexa. Then saw the Tessie Hobo on the online sale...  a slippery road off I went...


----------



## Miss_Dawn

My little Mulberry family 

Mulberry East West Bayswater in White Gloss
Mulberry Lily Medium in Glossy Black
Mulberry Black Scotchgrain and Brown Leather bag


----------



## Blueberry12

Just bought a matching medium Continental Wallet to my Freya Satchel. 
Both i colour Fiery Spritz.


----------



## dooneybabe

mrswrightkoalalover said:


> Working abroad at the moment, so only have 2 trusted friends with me. Have to say they are enough for all occasions apart from going to the beach and hiking which I have a sports backpack for.
> DH doesn't like spending huge amount of money that is not essential spending but given in after years of nagging, got my first Bayswater last year. Hit a milestone age earlier this year so treated myself to a Alexa. Then saw the Tessie Hobo on the online sale...  a slippery road off I went...



I have that black one!  Mine is brown.  I love it!  It's obviously very well loved...but one of my favorite bags.  I take it shopping when I only need to hold a few things.


----------



## becca7401

I've been wanting to do a family picture for a while, and the summer holidays have given me a chance to sort through! So, without further ado....


----------



## becca7401

We have (from leftish to right) - my Chocolate (Old) Bayswater, black Bayswater tote, Oak Cara, red Maple, grey Lily, blue Tartan (new) Bayswater, yellow/burgundy Clifton clutch, racing Green Maple, sparkle tweed O/S Alexa, black O/S Alexa, Bengal O/S Alexa and Black Maple. Then, at the front, a scarf, racing green purse (to match the Maple), two Oxblood SLGs and my funky orange stripe iPhone case!

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mulbs

Here's an up to date picture of my Mulberry Family ...


----------



## Foofan

Updated shot with new peace scarf I managed to get recently.


----------



## MrsMonkwell

Today's baby.........


----------



## eliuuuu

Cecily7 said:


> View attachment 3716590


how are you liking your Darley clutch/crossbody?? I'm thinking about getting it but there are so few comments on how it's held up..


----------



## Cecily7

Hi, I received mine as a gift in November, sadly by April the T-bar of the chain strap had snapped. Mulberry replaced the bag as the gold of the lock had also rubbed exceptionally quickly. Despite this I do love the bag, the leather is good, the interior card slots and size work well for me. I am hopeful that my replacement Darley will wear better and found Mulberry customer service was very good in dealing with the problems!


----------



## MsKaren

Here's my little Mulberry family. The mini Alexa is my favourite at the moment. I got my first Mulberry last year and it's been a bit of a slippery slope! Id still love a pink Lily and I think I'm missing a touch of something in oak. I'm always saying I'm done but then I see something else! Despite being new to the brand I think I'm a much bigger fan of the older classics than the newer styles sadly


----------



## Katinahat

MsKaren said:


> Here's my little Mulberry family. The mini Alexa is my favourite at the moment. I got my first Mulberry last year and it's been a bit of a slippery slope! Id still love a pink Lily and I think I'm missing a touch of something in oak. I'm always saying I'm done but then I see something else! Despite being new to the brand I think I'm a much bigger fan of the older classics than the newer styles sadly


Such gorgeous colours. No wonder you love your mini Alexa. It's absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Sims984

Blueberry12 said:


> Just bought a matching medium Continental Wallet to my Freya Satchel.
> Both i colour Fiery Spritz.
> 
> View attachment 3775163
> View attachment 3775164
> View attachment 3775165



I love this wallet. It's on my wish list! ♥


----------



## Sims984

becca7401 said:


> I've been wanting to do a family picture for a while, and the summer holidays have given me a chance to sort through! So, without further ado....


Beautiful collection!


----------



## numnut

I can't believe how my collection is still pretty much the same. I've added an oxblood Cara and am in the process of rehoming the purple mitzy. The chocolate bays was sold years ago. I've obviously been very good. See page 261


----------



## madmadmo

CPrincess this is for you. The last bays picture I had a few have gone so this is my up to date 9.


----------



## CPrincessUK

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3870504
> View attachment 3870506
> View attachment 3870508
> View attachment 3870509
> View attachment 3870510
> View attachment 3870512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPrincess this is for you. The last bays picture I had a few have gone so this is my up to date 9.


This is a wonderful bays collection.
Can you list the colours?
I see you have three of the new Coca bays as well as the 6 heritage bays.
Is your grey mole grey? It looks lighter than my graphite.
Also which is the reddish colour?
So gorgeous!! I showed my hubby so he can see it is not just me.


----------



## madmadmo

Top one Oxblood, Black, Indigo, next row Black printed, Oak, Poppy Red. Last row Tartan,  Mole Grey and last the Oak. No you aren’t alone. Hubby brought three of them black printed, poppy red and mole grey so he understands!


----------



## CPrincessUK

madmadmo said:


> Top one Oxblood, Black, indigo,next row black printed, oak, poppy red. Last row tartan, mole grey and last the oak. No you aren’t alone. Hubby brought three of them black printed, poppy red and mole grey so he understands!


Hehe. Hubby got me oak NVT and my first black NVT. But then I decided I preferred a more dressy black (so with silver hardware and gold hardware instead of brass) so I replaced it. 

I love poppy red, have it in lily and tried to get hold of it in bays but couldn’t so ended up getting fiery red which is a more orange red than poppy. I think poppy red is a perfect red.

You have an amazing bays collection. I am sure it is great fun deciding which one to use each day!


----------



## madmadmo

I love the Bayswater’s. I have other mulberries but I will always have a few bays even if I had to sell most of my bags. 3 of them were bargains the new Black was £380, ebay find, bad picture but I realised it was genuine and the unusual lock oak for £275 unused. I think like you one more and then stop.............


----------



## CPrincessUK

madmadmo said:


> I love the Bayswater’s. I have other mulberries but I will always have a few bays even if I had to sell most of my bags. 3 of them were bargains the new Black was £380, ebay find, bad picture but I realised it was genuine and the unusual lock oak for £275 unused. I think like you one more and then stop.............


Wow! Those are some great deals!! My cheapest was electric blue which I paid around £400 for a while ago.
What do you have in mind for #10?


----------



## madmadmo

Haven’t a clue. I do like the zipped bays but I wouldn’t rule out another one of the styles I already own. If it’s a bargain then even better!


----------



## missholly1212

I have moves some of mine on to make room for others[emoji12]
This is my updated ones
Somerset satchel in oak
Silky snake Tillie in oak
Oak Alexa
Patent loopy leopard Lily
Mini Lily in steel blue
Black Eddie satchel (almost sold)
Patient Harriet in khaki (thinking of selling)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Red wallet


	

		
			
		

		
	
Harriet


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Eddie


----------



## Gringach

missholly1212 said:


> I have moves some of mine on to make room for others[emoji12]
> This is my updated ones
> Somerset satchel in oak
> Silky snake Tillie in oak
> Oak Alexa
> Patent loopy leopard Lily
> Mini Lily in steel blue
> Black Eddie satchel (almost sold)
> Patient Harriet in khaki (thinking of selling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3885859
> 
> Red wallet
> View attachment 3885861
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harriet
> View attachment 3885862
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie



Very nice Mulb family 
I love your Eddie (I didn’t know about this one), the leather looks amazing


----------



## Gringach

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3870504
> View attachment 3870506
> View attachment 3870508
> View attachment 3870509
> View attachment 3870510
> View attachment 3870512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPrincess this is for you. The last bays picture I had a few have gone so this is my up to date 9.



Beautiful Bays family 
Makes me want one although I know this bag is not for me


----------



## Pamelly

View attachment 3900413

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hi everyone
I’ve just joined today. Thought I’d share a pic of my collection. I treat myself once a year  and the smaller items I’ve been gifted
Here’s my family


----------



## Daffydil

Pamelly said:


> View attachment 3900413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I’ve just joined today. Thought I’d share a pic of my collection. I treat myself once a year  and the smaller items I’ve been gifted
> Here’s my family


Lovely Mulberry family


----------



## elvisfan4life

Gringach said:


> Very nice Mulb family
> I love your Eddie (I didn’t know about this one), the leather looks amazing


Its the edie


----------



## Izzybet

Here is my family:
Black NVT Bays 
Midnight polished buffalo Alexa
Black NVT SBS
Black glossy goat mini Lily
Creamy pink Alexa 
Oak Ledbury 
Oak mini Lily


----------



## Skater

Izzybet said:


> Here is my family:
> Black NVT Bays
> Midnight polished buffalo Alexa
> Black NVT SBS
> Black glossy goat mini Lily
> Creamy pink Alexa
> Oak Ledbury
> Oak mini Lily
> View attachment 3913332



Some nice classics there! 

I will do a collection pic later this week, which I predict will make me realise how out of control it has become... clear-out imminent [emoji33]


----------



## Skater

Pamelly said:


> View attachment 3900413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> I’ve just joined today. Thought I’d share a pic of my collection. I treat myself once a year  and the smaller items I’ve been gifted
> Here’s my family



Might just be me but I can’t see a photo?


----------



## Skater

madmadmo said:


> View attachment 3870504
> View attachment 3870506
> View attachment 3870508
> View attachment 3870509
> View attachment 3870510
> View attachment 3870512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPrincess this is for you. The last bays picture I had a few have gone so this is my up to date 9.



Gorgeous collection! [emoji106]


----------



## Handbaglover222

Bromley said:


> View attachment 3582122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently downsized my collection a bit. This is the current situations. I'm quite content,  but I do miss something greenish. Not sure what I want yet though...



Your pink SBS is my dream bag I hope I can find it somewhere! What is it called please? Which colour is it? And is the hardware rose gold? In love!


----------



## Gringach

Izzybet said:


> Here is my family:
> Black NVT Bays
> Midnight polished buffalo Alexa
> Black NVT SBS
> Black glossy goat mini Lily
> Creamy pink Alexa
> Oak Ledbury
> Oak mini Lily
> View attachment 3913332



Great and very neutral collection!!
Love it!


----------



## Gringach

Skater said:


> Some nice classics there!
> 
> I will do a collection pic later this week, which I predict will make me realise how out of control it has become... clear-out imminent [emoji33]



Oh I would love this your collection dear Skater!
I should post a pic of mine as well sometimes..


----------



## Izzybet

Skater said:


> Some nice classics there!
> 
> I will do a collection pic later this week, which I predict will make me realise how out of control it has become... clear-out imminent [emoji33]





Gringach said:


> Great and very neutral collection!!
> Love it!



Thank you both [emoji16] 
I need to update my photo with my black croc print Lily that I have just purchased.


----------



## Mayfly285

CPrincessUK said:


> Wow! Those are some great deals!! My cheapest was electric blue which I paid around £400 for a while ago.
> What do you have in mind for #10?



My Womble was my first (and cheapest!) Bayswater! I added another ten (oak, chocolate, graphite, putty, pistachio, scribbly floral, pumpkin, pheasant green heritage with straps, snowball and ochre suede cookie) but have moved on five of these so far ... I’m currently debating between these two ...


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> Might just be me but I can’t see a photo?



Nor me!


----------



## Mayfly285

Gringach said:


> Beautiful Bays family
> Makes me want one although I know this bag is not for me



This is my problem, dear Gringach; I love the style but still find them too heavy/unwieldy for everyday use ... I found it really hard to part with just four of them, but two still had their tags on, which spoke volumes! I find the Small Willow works perfectly for me, though.


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> This is my problem, dear Gringach; I love the style but still find them too heavy/unwieldy for everyday use ... I found it really hard to part with just four of them, but two still had their tags on, which spoke volumes! I find the Small Willow works perfectly for me, though.



We are Bays-appreciating-but-not-using triplets... They are too heavy and also refuse to stay on my shoulders... and yet I still love the classic Bays style! 

Having tried and sold on a few, I settled for owning one classic Bays in aubergine/ eggplant glossy goat (love the colour and it’s my favourite Mulberry leather) in the knowledge that I will rarely use it, but will appreciate it all the same...

However I draw the line at ONE Bays that I will mainly store and appreciate without using much!


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> We are Bays-appreciating-but-not-using triplets... They are too heavy and also refuse to stay on my shoulders... and yet I still love the classic Bays style!
> 
> Having tried and sold on a few, I settled for owning one classic Bays in aubergine/ eggplant glossy goat (love the colour and it’s my favourite Mulberry leather) in the knowledge that I will rarely use it, but will appreciate it all the same...
> 
> However I draw the line at ONE Bays that I will mainly store and appreciate without using much!



Ah - goatskin! [emoji7] I still wish I’d bought the raspberry Bayswater in goatskin that was dismissed out of hand by DH when we called in at Bicester Village several years ago. It might have stopped me buying others that I’ve never carried!

I still own a gorgeous ochre suede Cookie, chocolate NVT, oak NVT, scribbly floral patent, Womble sheepskin and pumpkin shiny grain.

I really don’t like having oak, ochre suede and pumpkin - they seem too similar - but can’t decide which to shift next ... I’m not feeling the love for the new style Bayswaters and don’t want to make the wrong decision!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3924654
View attachment 3924656
View attachment 3924657


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> Ah - goatskin! [emoji7] I still wish I’d bought the raspberry Bayswater in goatskin that was dismissed out of hand by DH when we called in at Bicester Village several years ago. It might have stopped me buying others that I’ve never carried!
> 
> I still own a gorgeous ochre suede Cookie, chocolate NVT, oak NVT, scribbly floral patent, Womble sheepskin and pumpkin shiny grain.
> 
> I really don’t like having oak, ochre suede and pumpkin - they seem too similar - but can’t decide which to shift next ... I’m not feeling the love for the new style Bayswaters and don’t want to make the wrong decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3924654
> View attachment 3924656
> View attachment 3924657



Ah, I know exactly the one you mean... pink bags are not for me, but the raspberry glossy goat leather looked gorgeous! Loved the lightweight but tough leather that somehow still looked very natural compared to the newer leathers - Mulberry, please bring this back!

I understand your dilemma as you have a few similar colours. Do you use any of them? If not, which are you happy to keep as a collector’s item... or would be hard to replace if you sold and then had seller’s remorse?

Personally I love your Womble Bays... oak NVT is iconic but would be easier to replace... and would be tempted to sell the pumpkin shiny grain - may just be personal preference, but I was never sold on that leather finish (I’m sure it’s very robust though). 

Good luck deciding (and I need some of that luck myself as I really need to cull my collection!!)

x


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> Ah, I know exactly the one you mean... pink bags are not for me, but the raspberry glossy goat leather looked gorgeous! Loved the lightweight but tough leather that somehow still looked very natural compared to the newer leathers - Mulberry, please bring this back!
> 
> I understand your dilemma as you have a few similar colours. Do you use any of them? If not, which are you happy to keep as a collector’s item... or would be hard to replace if you sold and then had seller’s remorse?
> 
> Personally I love your Womble Bays... oak NVT is iconic but would be easier to replace... and would be tempted to sell the pumpkin shiny grain - may just be personal preference, but I was never sold on that leather finish (I’m sure it’s very robust though).
> 
> Good luck deciding (and I need some of that luck myself as I really need to cull my collection!!)
> 
> x



I could never sell Womble - he’s my absolute favourite Mulberry, even though he’s rarely carried, and has sentimental value, too ... 

I know what you mean about Pumpkin; the leather/colour reminds me of a tiger baguette!   The interior is gorgeous, though, and I don’t worry about that she’ll mark, as I do with the oak NVT. I think the latter is THE classic Mulberry, the one I always wanted, but sadly she’s also the one you see around most often. As for the ochre suede Cookie - she’s divine, but I haven’t carried her for a reason! (Ochre! Suede! Argh!) But she’s not a painting - I need to use her or lose her!!

Hey ho ...


----------



## madmadmo

Mayfly285 said:


> I could never sell Womble - he’s my absolute favourite Mulberry, even though he’s rarely carried, and has sentimental value, too ...
> 
> I know what you mean about Pumpkin; the leather/colour reminds me of a tiger baguette!   The interior is gorgeous, though, and I don’t worry about that she’ll mark, as I do with the oak NVT. I think the latter is THE classic Mulberry, the one I always wanted, but sadly she’s also the one you see around most often. As for the ochre suede Cookie - she’s divine, but I haven’t carried her for a reason! (Ochre! Suede! Argh!) But she’s not a painting - I need to use her or lose her!!
> 
> Hey ho ...


Put up all the ones you have doubts about for sale and see which sells, that’s what I do with bags I’m not using.


----------



## Skater

Ok, here goes - finally got my collection out! And as suspected it has reinforced the need to do a cull - wish me luck!

First up, from left to right and back to front:
Oak regular Alexa
Grape regular Alexa
Eggplant/ aubergine Bays
Taupe small double zip tote
Midnight croc imprint Roxette
Burgundy quilted small Bays
Midnight mini croc print SBS





Next up:
Eggplant/ aubergine Bays shoulder
Black goat leather SDR
Oxblood mini Cara
Black Alexa clutch
Oak NVT SDR





And finally:
Regular Lily x 3 in black soft grain, electric blue with gunmetal hardware, and pebbled beige glossy goat


----------



## Katinahat

What an incredible collection! If I had such lovely bags I’d want to keep them all. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mayfly285

madmadmo said:


> Put up all the ones you have doubts about for sale and see which sells, that’s what I do with bags I’m not using.



Sound advice, mmm; I’ll photograph my “keepers” at some point! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

Skater said:


> Ok, here goes - finally got my collection out! And as suspected it has reinforced the need to do a cull - wish me luck!
> 
> First up, from left to right and back to front:
> Oak regular Alexa
> Grape regular Alexa
> Eggplant/ aubergine Bays
> Taupe small double zip tote
> Midnight croc imprint Roxette
> Burgundy quilted small Bays
> Midnight mini croc print SBS
> 
> View attachment 3928209
> 
> 
> 
> Next up:
> Eggplant/ aubergine Bays shoulder
> Black goat leather SDR
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Black Alexa clutch
> Oak NVT SDR
> 
> View attachment 3928210
> 
> 
> 
> And finally:
> Regular Lily x 3 in black soft grain, electric blue with gunmetal hardware, and pebbled beige glossy goat
> 
> View attachment 3928211



Fabulous collection, dear Skater! [emoji7] I’m a real sucker for textures, so the quilted Small Bays leapt out at me! [emoji6]


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> I could never sell Womble - he’s my absolute favourite Mulberry, even though he’s rarely carried, and has sentimental value, too ...
> 
> I know what you mean about Pumpkin; the leather/colour reminds me of a tiger baguette!   The interior is gorgeous, though, and I don’t worry about that she’ll mark, as I do with the oak NVT. I think the latter is THE classic Mulberry, the one I always wanted, but sadly she’s also the one you see around most often. As for the ochre suede Cookie - she’s divine, but I haven’t carried her for a reason! (Ochre! Suede! Argh!) But she’s not a painting - I need to use her or lose her!!
> 
> Hey ho ...



Good! You will be in big trouble with me if you get rid of Womble [emoji33][emoji23] xx


----------



## Skater

Katinahat said:


> What an incredible collection! If I had such lovely bags I’d want to keep them all. Thanks for sharing.



Thank you! And I kind of do want to keep them all, but too many of them don’t get used (several similar sizes and I don’t want to be constantly carrying a different designer bag - call me crazy/ trying to hide or deny how big my collection has become [emoji41]/ all of the above!) and it’s a real waste, so I am going to have to be disciplined...

Wish me luck - this is not going to be easy, but 2018 is the year of the clear-out for me - bags, clothes, shoes... already breaking out in a cold sweat [emoji33][emoji23]


----------



## Skater

Mayfly285 said:


> Fabulous collection, dear Skater! [emoji7] I’m a real sucker for textures, so the quilted Small Bays leapt out at me! [emoji6]



Thank you my lovely! I do love the quilted small Bays - my go-to work bag at the moment. The texture and colour are just gorgeous! x


----------



## fab2fab

Hello there, new to Mulberry. Here’s my small family picture:
Alice in black (large)
Bayswater in petal pink (I think?)
Lily in Taupe with silver hardware (large)

I hate that the store took the tags off and now I am hesitant about the exact name of my pink one.


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Skater said:


> Ok, here goes - finally got my collection out! And as suspected it has reinforced the need to do a cull - wish me luck!
> 
> First up, from left to right and back to front:
> Oak regular Alexa
> Grape regular Alexa
> Eggplant/ aubergine Bays
> Taupe small double zip tote
> Midnight croc imprint Roxette
> Burgundy quilted small Bays
> Midnight mini croc print SBS
> 
> View attachment 3928209
> 
> 
> 
> Next up:
> Eggplant/ aubergine Bays shoulder
> Black goat leather SDR
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Black Alexa clutch
> Oak NVT SDR
> 
> View attachment 3928210
> 
> 
> And finally:
> Regular Lily x 3 in black soft grain, electric blue with gunmetal hardware, and pebbled beige glossy goat
> 
> View attachment 3928211



What a really gorgeous collection, Skater, you have impeccable taste.  I am feeling inspired by your struggle, as others must be.  It's time for me to divest/cull with an impending move on the near-ish horizon.  Nothing quite like moving for making one rue one's Squirrel proclivities.  I have HOW many.....  
Perhaps as you look long and hard at your lovelies it would be best to think of the annoyance factor, if you know what I mean.  Rank them, and it may become easier as you go along: which few,  though lovely to look at, have not followed through in their performance quotient when out and about?  I suspect we all have different thresholds of how much Faff /Discomfort/Impracticality we are prepared to put up with.  For myself, I find mine rather lower these days.  Still, I'm encountering that age old nemesis of the culling process, the What If? factor.  
Good luck and let us know how you get on


----------



## Mayfly285

fab2fab said:


> Hello there, new to Mulberry. Here’s my small family picture:
> Alice in black (large)
> Bayswater in petal pink (I think?)
> Lily in Taupe with silver hardware (large)
> 
> I hate that the store took the tags off and now I am hesitant about the exact name of my pink one.
> View attachment 3929759



That’s a lovely little collection, fab2fab; very pretty and practical! I agree with you; I wish they’d leave the tags on!


----------



## Skater

MulberryMermaid said:


> What a really gorgeous collection, Skater, you have impeccable taste.  I am feeling inspired by your struggle, as others must be.  It's time for me to divest/cull with an impending move on the near-ish horizon.  Nothing quite like moving for making one rue one's Squirrel proclivities.  I have HOW many.....
> Perhaps as you look long and hard at your lovelies it would be best to think of the annoyance factor, if you know what I mean.  Rank them, and it may become easier as you go along: which few,  though lovely to look at, have not followed through in their performance quotient when out and about?  I suspect we all have different thresholds of how much Faff /Discomfort/Impracticality we are prepared to put up with.  For myself, I find mine rather lower these days.  Still, I'm encountering that age old nemesis of the culling process, the What If? factor.
> Good luck and let us know how you get on



I like the “lovely to look at vs performance quotient” approach!! I think at least 3-4 will go. A couple more if I’m really tough. Plus a Balenciaga. And I may start using some that have been hibernating in their dust bags and almost been forgotten (shockingly) [emoji33]

I think I need to finally join the Squirrel Support Club if I can find that thread from a white ago!!

Good luck with your deliberations too - it’s not easy! x


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Skater said:


> I like the “lovely to look at vs performance quotient” approach!! I think at least 3-4 will go. A couple more if I’m really tough. Plus a Balenciaga. And I may start using some that have been hibernating in their dust bags and almost been forgotten (shockingly) [emoji33]
> 
> I think I need to finally join the Squirrel Support Club if I can find that thread from a white ago!!
> 
> Good luck with your deliberations too - it’s not easy! x



Well done, you.
Think we may need to resurrect that thread so wisely started by dear Ludmilla.  Love the Squirrel Sisterhood 
Would be keen to see how others have fared on the Cache Management Program over the past few seasons.  Some squirrels better than others in their slimming efforts.  I for one had an impressively high reduction rate but fall down utterly at the other end, and been spied squeezing numerous tasty nuts into an already crowded nest via a hidden entrance


----------



## Skater

MulberryMermaid said:


> Well done, you.
> Think we may need to resurrect that thread so wisely started by dear Ludmilla.  Love the Squirrel Sisterhood
> Would be keen to see how others have fared on the Cache Management Program over the past few seasons.  Some squirrels better than others in their slimming efforts.  I for one had an impressively high reduction rate but fall down utterly at the other end, and been spied squeezing numerous tasty nuts into an already crowded nest via a hidden entrance



I think we should resurrect that thread - will try to find it! I too have trouble resisting new additions once I’ve sent a few bags away from the nest!!


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Here is my Mulberry family:

Large zipped bays oxblood croc print
Large zipped bays navy croc print
Heritage bays ink silky snake
Heritage bays black croc print
Heritage bays choc croc print
New bays with strap burgundy croc print
Regular alexa flame silky snake
Regular alexa zigzag black
Daria drawstring tote black
I want to keep them all! [emoji7]


----------



## VonnieB

Izzybet said:


> Here is my family:
> Black NVT Bays
> Midnight polished buffalo Alexa
> Black NVT SBS
> Black glossy goat mini Lily
> Creamy pink Alexa
> Oak Ledbury
> Oak mini Lily
> View attachment 3913332


I love this collection  - particular the matching "mini-me's" 

It's also making me feel less guilty about having just bought a Prada bag that's almost identical in shape size and colour to a Mulberrys bags I already have! (the BF is still shaking his head..) I'm learning it's OKAY to have very similar bag and cherish them all!


----------



## gichca21

Hello! Thought I would finally decide to show my little Mulberry family now I have half a dozen!
Bit of a mixed selection of ages and styles but all loved just the same....although tempted to part with a couple to fund a newer model perhaps??
From left back and round :
Black SSL Del Rey
Black logo fabric small tote
Regal Blue Soft Grain Tessie Tote
Black smooth leather Pembridge
Oak Darwin Jamie
Graphite Grey SSL East / West Bayswater

Thank you for looking - and thank you to all who post on here!
Gilly


----------



## MaddiesMum

These are gorgeous!


----------



## Kapusiini

Cecily7 said:


> View attachment 3716590



So beautiful collection!  how do you take care of Bayswater oak? Its condition looks so amazing, leather looks just fawless!


----------



## Kapusiini

The Bag on the left is my beloved grand old lady. My mother bought it for herself over 30 years ago. She gave it to me 10 years ago. This bag was in every day use before I was even born. I have used it at work and as a study bag. Last time I used it today. Still a beauty!


----------



## CPrincessUK

Kapusiini said:


> The Bag on the left is my beloved grand old lady. My mother bought it for herself over 30 years ago. She gave it to me 10 years ago. This bag was in every day use before I was even born. I have used it at work and as a study bag. Last time I used it today. Still a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3967024



Lovely mulberry classics. Your oak looks stunning.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Skater said:


> Ok, here goes - finally got my collection out! And as suspected it has reinforced the need to do a cull - wish me luck!
> 
> First up, from left to right and back to front:
> Oak regular Alexa
> Grape regular Alexa
> Eggplant/ aubergine Bays
> Taupe small double zip tote
> Midnight croc imprint Roxette
> Burgundy quilted small Bays
> Midnight mini croc print SBS
> 
> View attachment 3928209
> 
> 
> 
> Next up:
> Eggplant/ aubergine Bays shoulder
> Black goat leather SDR
> Oxblood mini Cara
> Black Alexa clutch
> Oak NVT SDR
> 
> View attachment 3928210
> 
> 
> 
> And finally:
> Regular Lily x 3 in black soft grain, electric blue with gunmetal hardware, and pebbled beige glossy goat
> 
> View attachment 3928211



Just fabulous! Love them.


----------



## CPrincessUK

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Here is my Mulberry family:
> 
> Large zipped bays oxblood croc print
> Large zipped bays navy croc print
> Heritage bays ink silky snake
> Heritage bays black croc print
> Heritage bays choc croc print
> New bays with strap burgundy croc print
> Regular alexa flame silky snake
> Regular alexa zigzag black
> Daria drawstring tote black
> I want to keep them all! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943197



Amazing family and I love the mixture of new styles with the classics. I also like how you wrap the handles. Very elegant.


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

CPrincessUK said:


> Amazing family and I love the mixture of new styles with the classics. I also like how you wrap the handles. Very elegant.


Thank you! [emoji5]

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Started my Mulberry Family this week. Found the Alexa pre-loved  and I got the Lily on Sale for 625€ instead of 865€. I can see a small new Bayswater in a different colour in the future but I guess that's enough Mulberry for one week


----------



## Skater

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Started my Mulberry Family this week. Found the Alexa pre-loved  and I got the Lily on Sale for 625€ instead of 865€. I can see a small new Bayswater in a different colour in the future but I guess that's enough Mulberry for one week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984306



Nice start! Beware that Mulberry slippery slope [emoji6]

Looks like you found a great Alexa - some have very wrinkled leather but this one looks lovely!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

Skater said:


> Nice start! Beware that Mulberry slippery slope [emoji6]
> 
> Looks like you found a great Alexa - some have very wrinkled leather but this one looks lovely!



Thank you! Oh yes it is slippery! I just wanted an Alexa and  now I stalk the Mulberry Website on a daily basis


----------



## Taylor_elle

This is my current family:
Bayswater NVT oak
Bayswater black
Large Buckle Bayswater in poppy red
Large Delrey black
Regular Zipped Bayswater midnight
Small Buckle Bayswater in oak


----------



## CPrincessUK

Taylor_elle said:


> This is my current family:
> Bayswater NVT oak
> Bayswater black
> Large Buckle Bayswater in poppy red
> Large Delrey black
> Regular Zipped Bayswater midnight
> Small Buckle Bayswater in oak
> 
> View attachment 3994843
> View attachment 3994845



Love your collection. Would love a true red classic Bayswater!


----------



## Taylor_elle

Thanks CPrincessUK. The poppy red buckle Bayswater is a lovely red. I was even surprised when a male coworker of mines told me he loved it. He’s not someone who would notice these things.

My collection with better lighting:


----------



## CPrincessUK

Taylor_elle said:


> Thanks CPrincessUK. The poppy red buckle Bayswater is a lovely red. I was even surprised when a male coworker of mines told me he loved it. He’s not someone who would notice these things.
> 
> My collection with better lighting:
> 
> View attachment 4004549
> View attachment 4004550
> View attachment 4004551
> View attachment 4004552
> View attachment 4004553
> View attachment 4004554


Really beautiful. I had considered the poppy red buckle bag on naughtipidgins but it was a bit big for me. It is such a stunning colour though. I have poppy red in a regular lily.


----------



## Taylor_elle

CPrincessUK said:


> Really beautiful. I had considered the poppy red buckle bag on naughtipidgins but it was a bit big for me. It is such a stunning colour though. I have poppy red in a regular lily.


Actually, I purchased the poppy red buckle bag at Naughtipidgins Nest. It’s probably the same bag you saw. I’m in New York so it was quite nice to have a smooth transaction from purchasing from England.


----------



## CPrincessUK

Taylor_elle said:


> Actually, I purchased the poppy red buckle bag at Naughtipidgins Nest. It’s probably the same bag you saw. I’m in New York so it was quite nice to have a smooth transaction from purchasing from England.


Ah yes definitely the same! Naughtipidgins nest is fab. I prefer buying from her when I can than mulberry as her packaging feels so personalised.


----------



## Katinahat

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> Started my Mulberry Family this week. Found the Alexa pre-loved  and I got the Lily on Sale for 625€ instead of 865€. I can see a small new Bayswater in a different colour in the future but I guess that's enough Mulberry for one week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984306


Love your Alexa. Lovely start to your family.


----------



## carlee

Small Bayswater 
Wallets
Passport holder


----------



## luv_bagz

My love


----------



## Gringach

luv_bagz said:


> My love



They are beautiful 
Love the background too


----------



## Tuftybunny

Just realised I forgot to put in my 2 notebook covers.


----------



## gichca21

Some of my previous family have now moved away, so here is my current family with some new additions!
Black Small logo tote
Regal blue Tessie tote
Rosie mini leopard Hobo
Darwin oak Euston
Chocolate Somerset tote
Darwin oak Jamie
Red onion continental wallet 
( I also have a couple of Mulberry scarves,  a trinket box, and a blue postman's lock wrist wrap!)
As you can see, I'm rather partial to the older members!
Gilly


----------



## gracetoto

As of right now, soon another sbs will join


----------



## ayuowen

arighome@yahoo. said:


> Here is my Mulberry family:
> 
> Large zipped bays oxblood croc print
> Large zipped bays navy croc print
> Heritage bays ink silky snake
> Heritage bays black croc print
> Heritage bays choc croc print
> New bays with strap burgundy croc print
> Regular alexa flame silky snake
> Regular alexa zigzag black
> Daria drawstring tote black
> I want to keep them all! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943197


i want all your croc embossed bags especially the navy blue one!! lovely!!


----------



## Bagcandyuk

My first but not my last Mulberry purchase. The zipped Bayswater in mock croc. Hope to be adding to the family of one soon


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

My Mulberry Bayswater family [emoji7]


----------



## CPrincessUK

arighome@yahoo. said:


> My Mulberry Bayswater family [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212088



Gorgeous!


----------



## Katinahat

My family has just grown.


----------



## Gringach

Katinahat said:


> View attachment 4224662
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family has just grown.



What a beautiful family


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> What a beautiful family


Thank you.


----------



## catweazle

Here are my darlings. Oversized Alexa in patent leather, Tessie tote, Bayswater in croc embossed leather and a pickle green Alexa in polished buffalo.


----------



## Gringach

My Mulberry collection  for quite some time now.. Very classic and understated bags to me, will never get rid of those [emoji177]


----------



## catweazle

Gringach said:


> My Mulberry collection  for quite some time now.. Very classic and understated bags to me, will never get rid of those [emoji177]


Indeed wonderful! It`s a shame they stopped producing the Alexa.


----------



## Gringach

catweazle said:


> Indeed wonderful! It`s a shame they stopped producing the Alexa.



Thank you!!
And yes, I can only agree about the Alexa.. Such an iconic bag!


----------



## bobbie_ch63

catweazle said:


> Indeed wonderful! It`s a shame they stopped producing the Alexa.



Oh they did? What a shame indeed. I love love mine ❣️ it’s a great classic bag


----------



## rendodan110

I only have these two new to me preloved regular Alexa’s. I love them they are in excellent condition. 
Plaster pink and oak


----------



## Dallaskathleen

♡my mulberry family♡


----------



## aodonnell846

My Mulberry collection -  which has fairly grown in size through the years. I think this is it though, I dont see myself adding anymore bags any time soon (if anything I'm thinking about selling one or two), but overall I'm really happy with my Mulberry family at the moment


----------



## DiJe40

aodonnell846 said:


> My Mulberry collection -  which has fairly grown in size through the years. I think this is it though, I dont see myself adding anymore bags any time soon (if anything I'm thinking about selling one or two), but overall I'm really happy with my Mulberry family at the moment
> View attachment 4391868



Beautiful family! [emoji7]


----------



## Amandines

Finally.. Not a complete family picture, but the oaks are out to be collonilized, will be taking Piccadilly, Bayswater and Ledbury on a weekend trip next weekend, so time to buff up..


----------



## holleigh

april 2019 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 currently looks like this ( please excuse the interloper ! ) x


----------



## Kmora

Here is my little Mulberry family. I don’t have anymore Mulberry items on my wishlist since I really don’t like how Mulberry looks now, but I might add a metallic mushroom mini Lily in the future or another Bayswater tote.




Bags in picture are (legt to right):
Alexa (panel) in midnight
Bayswater tote in Clay (new design with new lock)
Lily in Oxblood
Bayswater Buckle in black
Cosmetic Pouch (don’t know the colour name)
Lily in Rosewater (updated design but old lock)


----------



## Thellie

holleigh said:


> april 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently looks like this ( please excuse the interloper ! ) x


What wonderfully happy colours


----------



## Katinahat

holleigh said:


> april 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently looks like this ( please excuse the interloper ! ) x



Your bag collection is stunning! Is that 8 amazingly colourful Alexa’s I see. I love my Alexa in Chestnut and would love other colours but got into Mulberry too late and missed the boat! A beautiful collection that you must enjoy both looking at and using!


----------



## sabrunka

I got my first two Mulberry bags at the same time! Small black lily for 50% off and the large hampstead for 40% off! Love both of them.


----------



## Yuki85

so far, my collection.


----------



## JPsmom923

Oh my goodness!  I'm such a huge mulberry fan, I could look at all these gorgeous family photos all day!!!


----------



## natalia0128

sabrunka said:


> I got my first two Mulberry bags at the same time! Small black lily for 50% off and the large hampstead for 40% off! Love both of them.


could you let me know how to you like hampstead bag as well as mod shot.


----------



## sabrunka

natalia0128 said:


> could you let me know how to you like hampstead bag as well as mod shot.


Hello! Yes i can take a mod shot tomorrow. I really like it. I wish the cross strap was an inch or two longer since im tall but otherwise its great and roomy but not too big.


----------



## hotjetset

Hi everyone, my first post here on the forums.
I also have a hot pink wallet but didn't snap it.
Here are my girls...


----------



## sabrunka

natalia0128 said:


> could you let me know how to you like hampstead bag as well as mod shot.


Heres a couple photos. I am 5’10 for reference and i have the strap on the longest setting.


----------



## misscooper18

I’m new to Mulberry! These are my first three purchases which were amazing deals at the Mulberry outlet at Woodbury Commons, so I couldn’t pass them up!
Medium wallet- $150
Bayswater tote in Deep Sea- $420
Bayswater Double zip small tote in red $595
I just love them all!


----------



## JPsmom923

misscooper18 said:


> I’m new to Mulberry! These are my first three purchases which were amazing deals at the Mulberry outlet at Woodbury Commons, so I couldn’t pass them up!
> Medium wallet- $150
> Bayswater tote in Deep Sea- $420
> Bayswater Double zip small tote in red $595
> I just love them all!


These are so beautiful!  Congratulations on your amazing finds!!!


----------



## ilovehotpot

my Cara  I am obsessed with her. she is so lightweight, soft as a pillow and CUTE.


----------



## JPsmom923

ilovehotpot said:


> my Cara  I am obsessed with her. she is so lightweight, soft as a pillow and CUTE.


she's beautiful!!!


----------



## Crizza

Here is my Mulberry family which will grow by 1 when I receive a chocolate bayswater tote in August. Top left to right 
Daria in Petrol Blue (I think)
Large Chocolate Antony
Snakeskin Ink Blue Hetty (these first 3 all bought from my sister when she became vegan)
Chocolate SBS
Medium Lily Deer Brown
Tessie Oxblood Satchel
Black Effie Satchel
Chocolate Cosmetic Pouch
Eliza Black Studded Bag
Bryn Blush
Oak purse
Brown long purse

I sometimes consider selling some and them remember that I view them as a bag-for-life

My sis sold her choc Bayswater tote to a friend who has been too scared to use it so that’s what I’m buying from her soon xx


----------



## Gringach

Crizza said:


> View attachment 4497035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my Mulberry family which will grow by 1 when I receive a chocolate bayswater tote in August. Top left to right
> Daria in Petrol Blue (I think)
> Large Chocolate Antony
> Snakeskin Ink Blue Hetty (these first 3 all bought from my sister when she became vegan)
> Chocolate SBS
> Medium Lily Deer Brown
> Tessie Oxblood Satchel
> Black Effie Satchel
> Chocolate Cosmetic Pouch
> Eliza Black Studded Bag
> Bryn Blush
> Oak purse
> Brown long purse
> 
> I sometimes consider selling some and them remember that I view them as a bag-for-life
> 
> My sis sold her choc Bayswater tote to a friend who has been too scared to use it so that’s what I’m buying from her soon xx



Keep them, they are beautiful
Specially love your blush Bryn


----------



## Lynn2235

Kmora said:


> Here is my little Mulberry family. I don’t have anymore Mulberry items on my wishlist since I really don’t like how Mulberry looks now, but I might add a metallic mushroom mini Lily in the future or another Bayswater tote.
> 
> View attachment 4441524
> 
> 
> Bags in picture are (legt to right):
> Alexa (panel) in midnight
> Bayswater tote in Clay (new design with new lock)
> Lily in Oxblood
> Bayswater Buckle in black
> Cosmetic Pouch (don’t know the colour name)
> Lily in Rosewater (updated design but old lock)


----------



## CanuckBagLover

My small family.


----------



## MiniMabel

Absolutely lovely trio! You have very good taste!


----------



## CanuckBagLover

MiniMabel said:


> Absolutely lovely trio! You have very good taste!


Awww... thank you!


----------



## Katinahat

sabrunka said:


> I got my first two Mulberry bags at the same time! Small black lily for 50% off and the large hampstead for 40% off! Love both of them.


Wonderful bags, I’m envious! I’d love a black lily with silver hardware to add to my collection. Where did you get such a bargain?

My oak lily has been so versatile. Smart day/evening bag yet big enough to fit long wallet, keys and phone plus sunglasses or tiny umbrella depending on the weather.


----------



## catzeyez

CanuckBagLover said:


> My small family.
> View attachment 4548253


I'm new to discovering Mulberry, but I just have to say how much I love your family, especially the orange one! 

I've been wanting an orange handbag for a while now, maybe because when I was young, my first leather handbag was orange, and I have no idea what happened to it (I kind of miss it for sentimental reasons). Plus, orange is a striking, attractive color.


----------



## CanuckBagLover

catzeyez said:


> I'm new to discovering Mulberry, but I just have to say how much I love your family, especially the orange one!
> 
> I've been wanting an orange handbag for a while now, maybe because when I was young, my first leather handbag was orange, and I have no idea what happened to it (I kind of miss it for sentimental reasons). Plus, orange is a striking, attractive color.



Thank you!  I love orange too!  Its such a bright, cheery colour.  I love my small Iris. It holds a lot for a smallish sized bag (it looks bigger in the photo), there is an adjustable strap which is sturdy enough to wear cross body and the handles are mix and match - you can chose your own. 

Hoping to add another Mulberry bag soon to my little family!


----------



## xjenniferclaire

This forum is so bad for my bank balance! 

Here’s the fam, featuring my newest addition, an Alexa in plaster pink (I’m still debating her but she was such a good deal!)


----------



## Mrs O

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Although I love all you ladies - for the amount of bags you all have, you're not very good at posting photos!!!
> 
> I think you ought to take photos of your whole Mulberry family (like Kerilynn3 did) and post them so others like me can drool!!!!!


----------



## Mrs O

Ali-bagpuss said:


> Although I love all you ladies - for the amount of bags you all have, you're not very good at posting photos!!!
> 
> I think you ought to take photos of your whole Mulberry family (like Kerilynn3 did) and post them so others like me can drool!!!!![/QU
> 
> Ok here's my beloved mulberry family


----------



## Yuki85

xjenniferclaire said:


> This forum is so bad for my bank balance!
> 
> Here’s the fam, featuring my newest addition, an Alexa in plaster pink (I’m still debating her but she was such a good deal!)



Love your collection. It is beautiful...


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Yuki85 said:


> Love your collection. It is beautiful...


Aw thank you so much!


----------



## Katinahat

Added my Lily bags in the 18 months since the last family shot so thought I’d share a little update.


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Katinahat said:


> Added my Lily bags in the 18 months since the last family shot so thought I’d share a little update.
> View attachment 4621608


Your collection is beautiful!


----------



## Katinahat

xjenniferclaire said:


> Your collection is beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## rockdiva

aodonnell846 said:


> My Mulberry collection -  which has fairly grown in size through the years. I think this is it though, I dont see myself adding anymore bags any time soon (if anything I'm thinking about selling one or two), but overall I'm really happy with my Mulberry family at the moment
> View attachment 4391868



Lovely and gorgeous - and if either of your Alexas goes on sale please DM me.


----------



## sabrunka

Katinahat said:


> Wonderful bags, I’m envious! I’d love a black lily with silver hardware to add to my collection. Where did you get such a bargain?
> 
> My oak lily has been so versatile. Smart day/evening bag yet big enough to fit long wallet, keys and phone plus sunglasses or tiny umbrella depending on the weather.



i am so sorry for the extreme delay!!! I got the bags on sale from net-a-porter!


----------



## Dallaskathleen

♡mulberry family♡ I have a bit of a thing for the floral designs.


----------



## Bairbre

sabrunka said:


> Hello! Yes i can take a mod shot tomorrow. I really like it. I wish the cross strap was an inch or two longer since im tall but otherwise its great and roomy but not too big.


----------



## Bairbre

Yes, i agree. They need to make their straps longer! Apparently they will for an upcharge.
I bought my first Mulberry, a new black goatskin medium lily from eBay ad love it! I'm currently sitting with a medium NVT oak lily and an clay lily, both medium, trying to decide which one to add to my collection. They are both on sale and both gorgeous!! After reading this forum I'm wondering if i should keep both!! You guys are a bad influence! What do you think?


----------



## Bairbre

Bagcandyuk said:


> My first but not my last Mulberry purchase. The zipped Bayswater in mock croc. Hope to be adding to the family of one soon


I love th looks of the zipped bayswater. have you enjoyed it?


----------



## Bairbre

Bagcandyuk said:


> My first but not my last Mulberry purchase. The zipped Bayswater in mock croc. Hope to be adding to the family of one soon


----------



## Bairbre

Hi! What is that gorgeous black bayswater called with the super textured leather? It's so cool!


----------



## Emily111

My lovely Mulberry family. Love them both ❤️


----------



## Bagcandyuk

Bairbre said:


> I love th looks of the zipped bayswater. have you enjoyed it?


Hi sorry, haven't been on the forum for a bit.
I have enjoyed it, I don't use it daily but love it and hope to get another one in the near future


----------



## Gringach

My updated Mulberry collection


----------



## Izzy48

Beautiful. classic. bags!


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Gringach said:


> My updated Mulberry collection



Agree with Izzy, just stunning, Gringach, what an elegant family


----------



## JPsmom923

Gringach said:


> My updated Mulberry collection


This a great collection!  What do you do so your Alexa’s so they keep such a great shape?  Mine are very slouchy and look like puddles of leather instead of a gorgeous bag like yours. Again, beautiful collection!


----------



## Katinahat

Gringach said:


> My updated Mulberry collection


Gorgeous as ever @Gringach and lovely to see new additions. Which bag is the oxblood top left? And is that a medium Lily? 

I love the red! I’m never brave enough for that!


----------



## Louliu71

Been a long time since I did this, many have come and gone, come and gone again!

Newest edition Bright navy small Hampstead, leather smells lush!

View attachment 4688634



Longest serving now I think mini Taylor smooth matte 

View attachment 4688635



Kite tote deep embossed croc 

View attachment 4688636




Camden tote

View attachment 4688639




Regular lily 

View attachment 4688641




SBS

View attachment 4688650



Shrunken calf small bays

View attachment 4688655



Mini lexi

View attachment 4688657


----------



## Louliu71

And I’ve diversified from being Mulberry exclusive 

Balenciaga small pompon




Saint Laurent Toy LouLou




Couple Chloe mini Marcies







Couple Givenchy Nightingale - micro and small


----------



## Louliu71

Finally SLg’s - didn’t realise I was down to only 3 purses......hmmmmm


----------



## Katinahat

Louliu71 said:


> Been a long time since I did this, many have come and gone, come and gone again!
> 
> Newest edition Bright navy small Hampstead, leather smells lush!
> 
> View attachment 4688634
> 
> 
> 
> Longest serving now I think mini Taylor smooth matte
> 
> View attachment 4688635
> 
> 
> 
> Kite tote deep embossed croc
> 
> View attachment 4688636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camden tote
> 
> View attachment 4688639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regular lily
> 
> View attachment 4688641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SBS
> 
> View attachment 4688650
> 
> 
> 
> Shrunken calf small bays
> 
> View attachment 4688655
> 
> 
> 
> Mini lexi
> 
> View attachment 4688657


For some reason I can only see your last bag posted here. The Mini Lexi is stunning. Look at that leather!


----------



## Katinahat

Louliu71 said:


> And I’ve diversified from being Mulberry exclusive
> 
> Balenciaga small pompon
> 
> View attachment 4688621
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 4688622
> 
> 
> Couple Chloe mini Marcies
> 
> View attachment 4688623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688624
> 
> 
> Couple Givenchy Nightingale - micro and small
> 
> View attachment 4688625


Gorgeous bags. Great collection. Especially love the Bal - perfect mix of hardware and leather.


----------



## Louliu71

Katinahat said:


> For some reason I can only see your last bag posted here. The Mini Lexi is stunning. Look at that leather!



Thanks, weird I thought something was up as they show locked


----------



## MulberryMermaid

Oh Louliu, what a positive treasure trove of sumptuous leather! 
Just what was needed on a night like this, thank you for sharing your really stunning family xx


----------



## Narnanz

Im very new to Mulberry  and all I have to show you at the moment are my two very preloved bags.
Large Mitzy and a Rosie. Directed here by the Purseforum Roundup article


----------



## Katinahat

Narnanz said:


> Im very new to Mulberry  and all I have to show you at the moment are my two very preloved bags.
> Large Mitzy and a Rosie. Directed here by the Purseforum Roundup article
> View attachment 4696058


Welcome, these are lovely first Mulberry purchases. Love your colour choices!


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Couple of changes to the family recently, sold my Plaster Pink Alexa and added a black Blossom Tote and my dream bag a medium oxblood Cara with rivets


----------



## IntheOcean

xjenniferclaire said:


> View attachment 4725893
> View attachment 4725894
> View attachment 4725895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of changes to the family recently, sold my Plaster Pink Alexa and added a black Blossom Tote and my dream bag a medium oxblood Cara with rivets


Stunning family! I love how those bags and SLGs are not all the same design or the same color, but they all have something in common, like a very distinctive line running through them. Shows that you've found the exact right style for you!

That oxblood Cara bag... Oh my


----------



## Bostonbean84

That Cara is making me swoon I always have my eye out on the preloved market for a Cara to add to my collection


----------



## xjenniferclaire

IntheOcean said:


> Stunning family! I love how those bags and SLGs are not all the same design or the same color, but they all have something in common, like a very distinctive line running through them. Shows that you've found the exact right style for you!
> 
> That oxblood Cara bag... Oh my



Oh thank you so much! . I definitely prefer more gold tone hardware so I try to stay in that region just because I feel like I don’t reach for silver nearly as much. 


Bostonbean84 said:


> That Cara is making me swoon I always have my eye out on the preloved market for a Cara to add to my collection



They are absolutely my favourite style that a Mulberry have done, it’s just such a versatile bag. I don’t think you’ll regret it when you add one to your collection


----------



## numnut

numnut said:


> Now all together:
> Oak Bays, Oak Annie, Chocolate printed bays, Oak Mollie, Chocolate Somerset Hobo, Chocolate./Oak Phoebe, Brown Luella Baby Giselle, Tan Luella Baby Giselle, Lavendar phoebe (my first),patent fuschia Mabel, Sponge Black Mabel, Conker Regular Alexa, Lavender Rosemary, small Chocolate Anthony, Blueberry Patent Regular Mitzy.


Update. I was looking at my family 2020 and I no longer have the fuschia patent Mabel, the chocolate printed bays, chocolate somerset hobo,  & the blueberry mitzy. I’ve only added and kept a small oak Bayswater from the current collection and a oxblood medium cara. I’m afraid I’ve discovered LV and Chloe since these pictures were posted see page 261 for original pictures


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> And I’ve diversified from being Mulberry exclusive
> 
> Balenciaga small pompon
> 
> Hi Louliu,
> How is it going these days??
> I got so busy the last two months with the home-office and the kids around.. I can finally take a few minutes to write you here!
> I love your bag collection
> It is nice that you added some variety
> I personally love switching my Mulbs with my few Bals&others and come back to them
> We are getting back to a normal life here in Switzerland and I look forward to using them elsewhere than grocery shopping
> Take care
> 
> View attachment 4688621
> 
> 
> Saint Laurent Toy LouLou
> 
> View attachment 4688622
> 
> 
> Couple Chloe mini Marcies
> 
> View attachment 4688623
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688624
> 
> 
> Couple Givenchy Nightingale - micro and small
> 
> View attachment 4688625


----------



## Gringach

Louliu71 said:


> Finally SLg’s - didn’t realise I was down to only 3 purses......hmmmmm
> 
> View attachment 4688626
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688627



I tried to respond to you but it looks like I did something wrong 
Look at the message above this one..
See you dear Louliu and take care


----------



## Gringach

xjenniferclaire said:


> View attachment 4725893
> View attachment 4725894
> View attachment 4725895
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of changes to the family recently, sold my Plaster Pink Alexa and added a black Blossom Tote and my dream bag a medium oxblood Cara with rivets


Beautiful collection


----------



## xjenniferclaire

Gringach said:


> Beautiful collection


Thank you so much! I’m now on the hunt for the small Cara purse that matches my new bag... and a divorce if my husband catches me haha


----------



## rockdiva

Gringach said:


> My updated Mulberry collection



Gorgeous! I'm in dire need of a red glossy goat SDR.


----------



## rockdiva

Bayswater DZ large - pavement grey silky classic calf
Alexa - oak soft buffalo
Small Del Rey - oxblood silky Nappa
Small Darley - powder pink small classic grain (new season)

Hoping to add in the near future:

- Small Del Rey in red glossy goat
- Oversized Alexa in oak soft buffalo
- Mini Alexa in oak soft buffalo


----------



## Gringach

rockdiva said:


> Gorgeous! I'm in dire need of a red glossy goat SDR.


Thanks!!
I used it for the first time last Sunday, I was so thrilled


----------



## rockdiva

holleigh said:


> april 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> currently looks like this ( please excuse the interloper ! ) x



So stunning. If you ever want to sell the red mini or gold regular Alexa please give me a shout


----------



## catweazle

Dallaskathleen said:


> ♡mulberry family♡ I have a bit of a thing for the floral designs.


Wow, what a stunning collection! Certainly far from the ordinary. If you should ever consider selling your Brimley envelope may I ask you to think of me?


----------



## Snowshoe42

Here is my small but much loved Mulberry collection.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Small Amberley in antique blue?
Small zipped Bayswater in solid grey
Small Harlow - not sure what the name of the colour was.


----------



## Sarakas

Dorset ankle boots black
Small agenda black
Belt bag oak
Alexa soft buffalo oak
Long locked purse oak
Tamara scarves rose and pink
Effie satchel vintage oak
Ledbury oak
Cookie bunny


----------



## CPrincessUK

I don’t have time to post an updated shot of my mulberry family but have added a regular oxblood lily and a preloved poppy red bayswater to my already expansive collection . I’m still a fan of the older styles so mostly Bayswaters, although I added two of the new bayswaters, lily bags medium and regular and my Daria bags.


----------



## Mulberry Ellie

New year sort out of Roxannes


----------



## Just.Stine

Heres my little family


----------



## Smokinokin

Mulberry Ellie said:


> New year sort out of Roxannes


WOW!! That is seriously drool-worthy!! What a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Nuiana

Just.Stine said:


> Heres my little family
> View attachment 4950958
> View attachment 4950959
> View attachment 4950960
> View attachment 4950961


 Really like your bags Especially your “backpack” - what is the model called?


----------



## Just.Stine

Nuiana said:


> Really like your bags Especially your “backpack” - what is the model called?


 It’s the mini Bayswater backpack


----------



## Izzybet

Here is my updated Mulberry family. I have sold a oak Ledbury, creamy pink Alexa, midnight Alexa, black mini Lily and oak mini Lily
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think I could do with a ridiculously bright bag!


----------



## elvisfan4life

Izzybet said:


> Here is my updated Mulberry family. I have sold a oak Ledbury, creamy pink Alexa, midnight Alexa, black mini Lily and oak mini Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988155
> 
> 
> I think I could do with a ridiculously bright bag!


Red bays with silver hardware!! Or emerald green bays


----------



## qann77

Clearly I’m a little obsessed with the Maisie shoulder bag.  Here is my Mulberry family - my oak and flame maisie bags. The oak has been with me for some years now and I recently added the flame.


----------



## JPsmom923

These bags are amazing!


qann77 said:


> View attachment 5017381
> 
> Clearly I’m a little obsessed with the Maisie shoulder bag.  Here is my Mulberry family - my oak and flame maisie bags. The oak has been with me for some years now and I recently added the flame.


----------



## Char95

I decided to get all my bags and slg’s out at the weekend for some collonil treatment. Didn’t quite realise there were that many tbh (I know the flap isn’t mulberry, but she’s my only non mulberry bag and I couldn’t leave her out :’)


----------



## Snowmin

I am actually in discussion to selling the purse at the moment. So essentially my current collection is: Small Del Rey - Silky Classic Calf in Cream with Soft Gold and Regular Lily - small classic grain leather in Pale Slate with silver finish hardware.


----------



## myfavebag

CanuckBagLover said:


> My small family.
> View attachment 4548253


So beautiful. What is the color of the orange bag called? Mandarin or coral?


----------



## Floridy

Hi, here are my collections after graduation from uni.
- Gracy satchel in black
- Seaton in black
- SBS in oxblood
- East west Bayswater in oak
- Heritage Bayswater in oak
- Cara min oak
- Cara medium oxblood
- Purse


----------



## elvisfan4life

Char95 said:


> I decided to get all my bags and slg’s out at the weekend for some collonil treatment. Didn’t quite realise there were that many tbh (I know the flap isn’t mulberry, but she’s my only non mulberry bag and I couldn’t leave her out :’)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061969


Beautiful classic colours and styles a joy to see


----------



## elvisfan4life

Floridy said:


> Hi, here are my collections after graduation from uni.
> - Gracy satchel in black
> - Seaton in black
> - SBS in oxblood
> - East west Bayswater in oak
> - Heritage Bayswater in oak
> - Cara min oak
> - Cara medium oxblood
> - Purse
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176347


Fabulous collection


----------



## myfavebag

My loves: Small seaton, small iris, small new bayswater, wallet, small bayswater satchel


----------



## frenziedhandbag

myfavebag said:


> My loves: small iris,


What a beautiful collection. I'm really loving the looks of the Iris. May I know how are you loving yours?


----------



## myfavebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a beautiful collection. I'm really loving the looks of the Iris. May I know how are you loving yours?


I love the iris! Gotten so many compliments , and people come up and stare at it trying to figure out what brand LOL. Not sure if it is because of the color or the looks or the unique handle . It is Actually bigger space inside than what it looks.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

myfavebag said:


> I love the iris! Not sure if it is because of the color or the looks or the unique handle .


The color you got is really unique for sure and I like the handle. Lends it a trendy vibe but yet at the same time, I do think this handle looks rather classic and thus, I don't feel it will be dated a few years down the road. I love how this bag looks when handheld but the long strap definitely adds versatility. Thank you for sharing your experience of the bag. Definitely very helpful for me.


----------



## Katinahat

Katinahat said:


> Added my Lily bags in the 18 months since the last family shot so thought I’d share a little update.
> View attachment 4621608


Was just looking at my family shot from two years ago. Must update this sometime as I’ve added a sea blue Bayswater Tote, a black Alexa Icon and a hot pink Darley wallet since then.

My mulberry collection is made up of classic colours so they are timeless. I love pink too and have 4 pink bags but they are all contemporary bags, mostly Coach.


----------



## Katinahat

Okay, small change to the above. I exchanged one of the Coach pink bags for mini Mulberry Alexa in Mulberry pink. Here is my Alexa family. I’ll do a whole family shot some other time.


----------



## Gallicano

Beautiful alexas! I haven't taken the plunge on the new alexa yet but she seems so fab! Here's my pink mulberry family with my punk mini alexa in there


----------



## Katinahat

Gallicano said:


> Beautiful alexas! I haven't taken the plunge on the new alexa yet but she seems so fab! Here's my pink mulberry family with my punk mini alexa in there


Thank you! Beautiful family yourself. Lovely choices both in style and shade. I tend to stay away from these lighter shades as they marks so easily, especially crossbody with jeans but I think these tones are beautiful and so lady like. However, I’m tempted by the chalk mini Alexa or Lily. How do you manage? 

Carry your beautiful collection with joy!


----------



## Gallicano

Katinahat said:


> Thank you! Beautiful family yourself. Lovely choices both in style and shade. I tend to stay away from these lighter shades as they marks so easily, especially crossbody with jeans but I think these tones are beautiful and so lady like. However, I’m tempted by the chalk mini Alexa or Lily. How do you manage?
> 
> Carry your beautiful collection with joy!


Thank you  I use my darker bags such as my oxblood oak or black bags when wearing darker clothes and only really use my pink bags when wearing white and ivory colours and when the weather is nicer. But surprisingly, they have held up so well and haven't marked easily at all.  oh and I use collonil products for protection always


----------



## hoopsie

My little collection sans my oxblood Abbey bucket bag which I sold in December.  

I desperately wanted a Lily and got this Nylon Octagon one in the sale but I still haven't worn it, not even once!  I was 100% convinced I'd wear this all the time with my wardrobe of navy, greys and blues and taupes but i just can't get the print to work on me,  think I may sell it and use it to fund something else.    Perhaps a brown or taupe colour but I'm loving the lime and lilac available at the moment. 

I use the camera bag and bayswater WOC a lot and find mini bags so useful.  

Some absolutely A-MAZ-ING photos here... stunning!


----------



## TheGoofyCat

My Mulberry family  
In order of purchase:
Continental wallet in Oak (2015)
Bayswater in Oak (2015)
Heart keyring (2015)
Regular Lily in Deep Amber (2020)
Small Amberley in Oxblood (2022)
Zip pouch in Green (2022)

Would love to add a Small Antony in Oak, a Medium Lily in Oak and I’m really loving the look of the mini Alexa in the dark green to match my pouch. Not sure when those will happen as I’m “trying” to save up for a Dior Saddle bag but Mulberry has got me distracted.


----------



## Snowmin

Gallicano said:


> Beautiful alexas! I haven't taken the plunge on the new alexa yet but she seems so fab! Here's my pink mulberry family with my punk mini alexa in there



I absolutely love your brave pink collection!


----------



## Katinahat

My updated Mulberry family: 




Just missing my black SBS which I have at work for using there when I suddenly want a smaller crossbody. And my purple Amethyst mini Amberley which my sister is borrowing. 

Clockwise from the top:
Black Seaton, Pink mini Alexa, Small Darley Card Case, Black Lily with SHW, Pink Darley Wallet, Oak Lily, Oak tree continental wallet, Grey Bays, Black Alexa Icon, Steel blue quilted mini Cara, Porcelain Blue Darley Wallet, Sea Blue Bayswater Tote, Dusty Pink Zip Around Wallet, Chestnut Alexa, Oxblood Tessie Hobo.


----------



## tomatolover.99

My small Mulberry collection: the solid grey belted Bayswater and the black Alexa with black hardware


----------



## elvisfan4life

Katinahat said:


> Was just looking at my family shot from two years ago. Must update this sometime as I’ve added a sea blue Bayswater Tote, a black Alexa Icon and a hot pink Darley wallet since then.
> 
> My mulberry collection is made up of classic colours so they are timeless. I love pink too and have 4 pink bags but they are all contemporary bags, mostly Coach.




Oooh show me your coach collection pretty please I deserted mulberry for coach 6 years ago and haven’t looked back


----------



## Jordyaddict

So this is my current Mulberry collection.
Since I got my first Mulberry item in 2014 I have changed my bag collection alot and feel these three work really well for me .



and with my whole collection bag up of Louis Vuitton ,Mulberry ,Gucci and Senreve


----------



## Amandines

Today’s airing of the Bayswaters, my favourite bag for every day, every need and all occasions

View attachment 5597893


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

Izzybet said:


> Here is my updated Mulberry family. I have sold a oak Ledbury, creamy pink Alexa, midnight Alexa, black mini Lily and oak mini Lily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988155
> 
> 
> I think I could do with a ridiculously bright bag!



View attachment IMG_20220715_182350_485.jpg


----------



## arighome@yahoo.

arighome@yahoo. said:


> View attachment 5598026


----------



## 24shaz

Amandines said:


> Today’s airing of the Bayswaters, my favourite bag for every day, every need and all occasions
> 
> View attachment 5597893


(is it just me who can’t see the picture here? I’m getting an error code)


----------



## Amandines

Another try for the Bayswaters. And a Lily.


----------



## Katinahat

Amandines said:


> Another try for the Bayswaters. And a Lily.
> 
> View attachment 5599592


Oh my goodness. Simply gorgeous - all that wonderful oak leather as well as fabulous other colours. You really love the Bayswater. The postman’s lock is a massive drawer for me but I like crossbody so have several Alexas and only one Bays. But is that a black NVT SBS I spot. I have the same one! And what is the blue one called?


----------



## Amandines

Katinahat said:


> Oh my goodness. Simply gorgeous - all that wonderful oak leather as well as fabulous other colours. You really love the Bayswater. The postman’s lock is a massive drawer for me but I like crossbody so have several Alexas and only one Bays. But is that a black NVT SBS I spot. I have the same one! And what is the blue one called?


The blue one is a Small Belted Bayswater Satchel ( I think that’s the name), a crossbody. I have the Bayswater Heritage with the long strap, too, from 2012 I think? Like the regular Bays but with a strap so you can wear it crossbody. It’s being repaired at the moment but I really like it. I have loved the Bayswater since it arrived, they go with everything and anything. And I really like the Postman’s lock


----------



## adlgel

My brand new Bayswater Tote and 6 month old small Darley, both in summer khaki.


----------



## Katinahat

adlgel said:


> My brand new Bayswater Tote and 6 month old small Darley, both in summer khaki.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606028


These are absolutely gorgeous. That’s a beautiful colour!


----------



## adlgel

Katinahat said:


> These are absolutely gorgeous. That’s a beautiful colour!


Thanks - the color is hard to capture.  In real life it’s not as muddy/taupe as in my pictures but also not as green as the Mulberry website pictures - it’s kind of in between the two.


----------



## 24shaz

It’s so hard to catch “true” mulberry colours!


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Think I “might” be obsessed


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Wait! There’s more!


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Believe it or not. More on the way from eBay and Vestiaire.


----------



## MiniMabel

NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer said:


> Believe it or not. More on the way from eBay and Vestiaire.



Amazing collection!  Lovely to see some of the oldies, and the plum glace leather on the Blenheim is such a rich shade.

Look forward to seeing your further additions!


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer




----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

Some more


----------



## NorthernIrishHandbagBuyer

I couldn’t resist this when I saw it on Mulberry pre-loved


----------



## cytoplazm

Small Bayswater satchel in oak and mini Cara in oxblood. Finally found matching canvas straps with them.


----------



## chloe72

My one and only Mulberry Bayswater in hot pink. Could I have gotten a more classic color? Sure. Do I regret it? No


----------



## TheWitch&theWardro6e

Emmelines said:


> Forgot one piece or two (or 5) when I posted pics of my collection.. how could I forget this little beauty? Shame on me
> Will update, but in the meanwhile.... This is my Honey pot purse
> View attachment 3647431
> View attachment 3647432
> 
> View attachment 3647433
> 
> View attachment 3647434


Oh my goodness, I've never seen one of these before, I am in love.  The hunt is on to find one!


----------



## walruffles

*I just bought my first mulberry Alexa today!! She is second hand, anyone know how to figure out what year she is from? Doesn’t really matter, but I am just curious. *


----------



## walruffles

I just got my first Alexa, arriving in the mail today!! photo is from fashionphile, any idea what year it is from? Just curious!


----------

